#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-24
<spstarr_home> kmail: error while loading shared libraries: libkmime.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<spstarr_home> ?
<spstarr_home> kmail broke in kubuntu beta 2?
<spstarr_home> 3.4.92-0ubuntu1
<spstarr_home> missing dependency not picked up by apt
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> looks like kdepim is sort of broken
<spstarr_home> oh the whole gpg stuff is broke
<Tm_T> true
<spstarr_home> libgpgme++ not found ldd reports
<spstarr_home> kleopatra 
<spstarr_home> there's always something wrong with the S/MIME stuff and such in kmail builds :(
* spstarr_home watches nspluginviewer blow up repeatly (probably need to restart X so the old dsos are unloaded
<Tm_T> spstarr_home: I have same problem with nspluginviewer
<spstarr_home> heh
<Tm_T> spstarr_home: remove netscape folders from pluing scan
<Tm_T> or what it is
<Tm_T> more stable after that atleast here
<spstarr_home> did you restart Xorg after updating?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> uh, and stuff started workin here :o
<Tm_T> flash and others :o
<Tm_T> just tested
<spstarr_home> heh
<Tm_T> hmh, has anyone seen hal fix?
<_Tonio_> hi all
<Tm_T> hi
<Tm_T> still no hal fix here
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: damn.....
<_Tonio_> you mean that you didn't found the updates ?
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: I tried several mirrors
<_Tonio_> hum..........;
<Tm_T> haven't seen it
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: did you simply try archive.ubuntulinux.org ?
<Tm_T> arcive.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> h
<Tm_T> and fi. se. fr. 
<_Tonio_> Yesterday evening the update was available again....
<Tm_T> none is giving me any kde updates
<_Tonio_> don't know what happened in the sync but there has been a problem.
<_Tonio_> can you try de.
<_Tonio_> ?
<_Tonio_> it was also available on de. yesterday evening
<Tm_T> I'll try
<_Tonio_> okay ;)
<Tm_T> hmm, no?
<_Tonio_> anyway, I may send you the 43 deb files if needed.... I should have them in my cache
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> 43?
<_Tonio_> yep
<Tm_T> 43?!
<Tm_T> haven't seen yet even ten new packages after breezy release
<Tm_T> well ok, beta2
<Tm_T> but other than that
<_Tonio_> well there has been 43 packages updated yesterday ;)
<_Tonio_> would you like a dcc ?
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> no dcc, will go to server
<Tm_T> wait...
<_Tonio_> I can put that on an ftp.... or simply wait for Riddell to understand what happened with those updates
<Tm_Konversation> to me please
<_Tonio_> with dcc so ?
<Tm_Konversation> yes
<Tm_Konversation> local irc client </3
<Tm_T> Tm_Konversation: you suck
<Tm_Konversation> yes I do
<_Tonio_> lol
<_Tonio_> sent
<Tm_T> hmm, doesn't seem to work
<Tm_T> ftp/sir is ok
<_Tonio_> router....
<_Tonio_> yep i'll put that on my ftp wait....
<Tm_T> thanks
<_Tonio_> 7 minutes to upload, I'll give you the link just after that
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> not hurry, I have to clean up my room
<Tm_T> total mess
<Tm_T> almost 3 weeks nothing but sitting in the corner leave some marks to room
<Tm_T> but no sleep -> back is better
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/updates.tar.gz
<Tm_T> huoh
<Tm_T> and so, konqi tries to open that package
<Tm_T> wget ->
<_Tonio_> or maybe just shift + click ;)
<_Tonio_> or kget
<_Tonio_> kget works fine :)
<Tm_T> just shift+click in where?
<Tm_T> I don't get the ui of Kget
<_Tonio_> forget..... that works with konqueror, but not in konversation ;)
<Tm_T> I don't use Konvi
<_Tonio_> firefox ?
<Tm_T> Konvi aka Konversation
<_Tonio_> ah okay
<_Tonio_> what do you use ? xchat ??
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> nothing gui for irc please
<_Tonio_> telnet (^^)
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<_Tonio_> shell ??? really ?
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> x2
<Tm_T> actually x3
<Tm_T> hmm, I'm not addicted
<_Tonio_> wow :)
<_Tonio_> I appreciate the shell but I have limits ;)
<_Tonio_> when I can do the same thing with a gui or with the shell I generally go with the gui
<Tm_T> if I can do things more easily and powerfully with gui, I'll use gui
<_Tonio_> and you find cli irc easier that with a gui ? wat about tabs etc... ?
<Tm_T> hmh, mplayer messed one of my Konsole tabs
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_070.png
<Tm_T> sshfs <3
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: okay you are using konsole for tabs.... why not ;)
<Tm_T> yes
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: what's this language ? polish ?
<Tm_T> eeh
<Tm_T> haista sin kuule paska
<Tm_T> no need to insult
<_Tonio_> what ?
<_Tonio_> where did I insult ? no just to know, for my curiosity ;) Did I say something incorrect ?
<Tm_T> call a finnish guy polish and you're dead
<_Tonio_> ah ;) sorry for this ;) I didn't knew ;)
<Tm_T> np
<_Tonio_> so you are finnish?
<Tm_T> oh yes
<_Tonio_> k
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: did you finally download the updates ?
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: yup
<Tm_T> I'll check them
<Tm_T> hmm, just drop them to package cache ...
<_Tonio_> cool
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> no, didn't help
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> wtf
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: what's the problem installing the packages ?
<Tm_T> ok :p
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: downgrading etc
<_Tonio_> you have 3.5 beta2 actually ?
<Tm_T> oh yes
<_Tonio_> ah..... that is indeed a bit more complicated :)
<Tm_T> well, it's not a problem, I can do upgrade again
<Tm_T> and reinstall my svn stuff etc
<_Tonio_> isn't that the reason why you where not seeing any updates maybe ?
<Tm_T> propably yes
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> and somebody got cleaned cache so need to download packages =)
<hunger> kdesktop just crashed when inserting a usbdisk. Could this be hal-related?
<Tm_T> :o
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: remember what you told me yesterday ;) I think I was right waiting for RC to update to 3.5 ;)
<_Tonio_> arts doesn't work according to what I heard, correct ?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> but who needs arts anyway
<_Tonio_> hunger: maybe..... but if you have a 3.4.3 version that shouldn't crash...
* hunger wishes for a KDE that does not crash so often.
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: ok, tell me, why you need arts?
<hunger> _Tonio_: Sure, it shouldn't... but I *like* those tiny enhancements they put into 3.5beta:-)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: technically I don't need arts, except for skype...
<_Tonio_> I use it whithin artsd to avoid oss problems
<Tm_T> ?
<hunger> hmmm... artsd crashes at regular intervalls, too.
<Tm_T> you can't use aoss?
<_Tonio_> I like to hear several sounds at the same time ;)
<Tm_T> heh
<_Tonio_> I don't have a soundblaster or any card that performs hardware mixing
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: me neither
<_Tonio_> so when I use oss, I don't get any other sound
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: but alsa can do it
<hunger> _Tonio_: alsa does that for me...
<Tm_T> you know, alsa-oss wrapper
<_Tonio_> yep
<_Tonio_> but it never worked for me....
<hunger> _Tonio_ Normally I wouln't run artts either... but it comes preinstalled and I was too lazy yet to turn it off:-)
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: just force plud:dmix
<Tm_T> plug
<hunger> _Tonio_ It does not use resources anyway since it crashes right after startup;-)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: where ?
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: it depends
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: google for "dmix howto gentoo"
<Tm_T> :(
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: well, I could do differently, but well artsdsp works correctly, no need to change ;)
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: that can change any day...
<_Tonio_> when arts will be removed from kde, skype will be alsa anyway, and obviously replaced by openwengo for me so ;
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> actually I have one problem using notifications without arts
<Tm_T> can't control volume of notifications
* _Tonio_ is dreaming of a sweet future where sound on linux isn't that horrible mess it is actually ;)
<hunger> Tm_T: Doesen't bother me... I have no sound anyway (mute button on a Thinkpad is very relieble).
<Tm_T> hunger: well, I put some sounds yesterday just for curiosity :p
<hunger> pitti: Well, -minimal kind of suggest that you shouldn't remove the stuff in there.
<JRe> allee: ping
<allee> JRe: pong
* Tm_T appears as pacman
<Tm_T> ha, I'm next generation!
<JRe> allee: you were tolding me some thing yesterday about shortcuts, right ?
<allee> err, i asked about multimedia policy/plan but this was a general question.  checking logs...
<allee> JRe: I asked this on ubuntu-devel, too but maybe due to bad timing, I got infos there too
<JRe> allee: ok
<allee> I figured that in general the xkeyboard-config pkg or better the upstream BTS is the right address for the xkb settings I collected
<allee> But in general there is still a need to 'assign' MM keys for unknown keycodes
<JRe> yes
<allee> lineakd is fine but a gui is missing (it's out of date). keyconfig looks fine but uses glade.
<allee> ah and lineak supports only per user config not a system wide one (AFAIU) :(
<JRe> allee: hum that's a bad point
<JRe> allee: a system wide config is definitively needed
<pef> hello
<allee> hi pef
<allee> JRe: I assume that the code not so hard to adapt to search usr and sys dir is needed
<JRe> allee: yes I think so too
<_Tonio_> 'afternoon pef 
<JRe> pef: cool the patch for kcheckgmail!
<allee> afk (today is the day of crazy #$%^$ printers :( )
<_Tonio_> hi allee 
<allee> hi _Tonio_ 
<pef> _Tonio_: hello anthony, have you find the solution with klibido ?
<pef> JRe: :) I'm happy to  found the fix
<_Tonio_> pef: not at the moment....
<_Tonio_> do you have the same problem than me with pbuilder or debuild ?
<JRe> _Tonio_: what is the problem with klibido ?
<_Tonio_> hum, it compiles correctly, but not within debuild or pbuilder....
<JRe> pef: tough, the program tell me that gmail version has changed 
<JRe> pef: but it works good 
<_Tonio_> propted that a file is not found, while theile is present....
<_Tonio_> I didn't have this problem with the version actually packaged in universe, but I have a problem to update the package because of that
<JRe> _Tonio_: ow tonio I have two patch to give you for klibido
<pef> JRe: when did you had this message ?
<JRe> pef: I patched and compiled it manually yesterday
<JRe> pef: and each startup the progrem show a dialog which tell: "Gmail version has changed. blablabla. (checkbox) don't show again"
<pef> JRe: strange, I never had this message
<pef> JRe: can you mail me the output of the program ? (without password of course ;)
<JRe> pef: you should contact both upstream and debian maintainer with such a patch ;)
<pef> JRe: already done :)
<_Tonio_> what are those packages for ?
<_Tonio_> JRe: in fact I was thinking to wait for the next version to update, because dapper is planned in 6 month.... we have time :)
<_Tonio_> JRe: what are those patches for excuse me ;)
<JRe> _Tonio_: desktop file content and location
<JRe> _Tonio_: i think we'll backport klibido
<_Tonio_> JRe: desktop files yes.... when I packages it, I wasn't doing this, but I now patch every desktop file when I package ;)
<tvo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> tvo: hi
<tvo> hi Riddell, is #13096 the kpdf bug you reported to kpdf maintainer?
<tvo> (related with http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114603)
<Riddell> tvo: yes
<tvo> ok, so it's a different bug
<tvo> mind testing the pdf I attached to that bug report at bugs.kde.org?
<Riddell> I don't see what it has to do with http://bugs.kde.org/114685 though
<Riddell> ubuntu one is about displaying fonts, other one about hanging
<Riddell> the top pdf in the kde report didn't display for me
<Riddell> and is hanging konqueror
<tvo> in the ubuntu bugreport exactly same symptoms are described as in http://bugs.kde.org/114685:
<tvo> just a big cross on each page and konqueror hangs with 100%cpu if you close the tab
<pef> Riddell: hello Jonathan
<Riddell> hi pef 
<tvo> Riddell: sorry, wasn't clear about which pdf, I'm mostly interested in this pdf: http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=13038&action=view (belongs to http://bugs.kde.org/114603)
<pef> Riddell: had you time to look at kcheckgmail on revu ?
<Riddell> pef: nope, should I?
<pef> Riddell: I wrote a patch to fix a problem which makes this program useless
<Riddell> didn't it just need a newer version of the program?
<pef> Riddell: same issue with latest release
<pef> and not corrected in the cvs
<pef> (i'm uploading a new version to revu, problem with Standards-Version)
<pef> Riddell: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=328515;msg=15
<Riddell> pef: excellent, well done
<pef> :)
<jjesse> Riddell: did you make the merge in svn last nice for docs? i didn't get a chance as i was busy
<Lathiat> pef: kcheckgmail?
<Lathiat> pef: i saw you report, thats pretty cool
<pef> Lathiat: pretty cool apps :)
<Riddell> jjesse: no not yet, I can do it in a few minutes
<jjesse> Riddell: problems w/ the download page for the US, the link to download are stll pointing to the release candiate iso
<jjesse> Riddell: The requested URL /releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-rc-live-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<Riddell> jjesse: URL?
<jjesse> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-rc-live-i386.iso
<jjesse> start at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/ and try to download from there
<Riddell> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/5.10/ shows an almost empty directory to me
<jjesse> was getting a question on it on #kubuntu, should i give them http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/5.10/ instead
<Riddell> jjesse: please
<jjesse> Riddell: will do
<Riddell> I'll poke sysadmin
<Tm_T> hmm, no hal fix to beta2?
* Riddell spots the word "beta" in there
<Riddell> I'll do decent 3.5 packages sometime soonish when dapper is open
<shiv>  when I start my computer I get this black screen dhcpp3 login: prompt, then I turn it off and restart and I can get my gui back. HOw do I get rid of this black screen with the prompt
<jjesse> what is the difference between ubuntu-server that just came across the announcement list and when i type server at the kubuntu install?
<Riddell> jjesse: ubuntu-server has some extra server bits, see the seeds for details
<jjesse> Riddell:  thanks :)
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/ubuntu-server-breezy/server  quite a lot extra
<JRe> anyone know a little about amaroK ?
<JRe> I can't find amarok_libvisual file
<JRe> \sh: you know what happened to amarok_libvisual ?
<\sh> JRe: no...never heard about it
<\sh> I'm just listening to music..I'm not watching music ;)
<JRe> \sh: amarok / src / vis / libvisual /
<JRe> \sh: the makefile.am seems to rpduce a binary called amarok_libvisual
<\sh> JRe: 1.3.N where N >= 3 will come early
<JRe> \sh: the strange things is that it was working 1 week ago
<\sh> JRe: is it in 1.3.1? or only in 1.3.3?
<JRe> it's in 1.3.1
<JRe> i tested it one week ago (i have packaged libvisual) and it was working
<\sh> JRe: hmmm....I took the debian/* stuff from debian maintainer from alioth cvs I think...
<\sh> Riddell: did u replaced it with the new one from the orig debian package?
<JRe> \sh:  okay I have checked and it's supposed to be in amarok 1.3.1
<\sh> JRe: so lets push it in 1.3.3
<JRe> \sh: yes and good news, we'll have libvisual and libvisual plugins
<\sh> JRe: already in universe?
<JRe> \sh: nop just packaged it
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> JRe: so when dapper opens after the syncs...please push it into universe
<\sh> argl
<\sh> no..we have to push it into main
<JRe> \sh: yes it would be better
<JRe> \since amarok is in main
<\sh> JRe: not better, it's a must if amarok depends on it
<JRe> \sh: amarok can run without it
<\sh> JRe: so it is more then logical that amarok_libvisual is not shipped, or?
<JRe> \sh: amarok_libvisual is expected to be produced by a regular compile
<\sh> JRe: yes..but runs it without libvisiual? if not, it was logical of the debian maintainer not to include it into the resulting packages...somehow...well..I don't know...I'll check 
<\sh> with 1.3.3
<JRe> \sh: yes I think the maintainer has deactivated it
<JRe> \sh: ok in any case tell me when you start to work on next amarok, we will try to integrate libvisual as best as we can in it
<\sh> JRe: please talk to riddell about main inclusion reports for dapper ;)
<JRe> \sh: i'll soon give you the link to libvisual packages so you will able to test them
<JRe> \sh: ok i'll talk with Riddell
<\sh> JRe: rock (libvisual)
<JRe> \sh: yes and moreover the plugins seems to be very nice, a way better than the one of xmms
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-25
<allee> If someone is bored please comment on http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/breezy/Pkgs.php#rsibreak pkging.
<allee> 0.0.3 will contain a decent desktop file and some other fixes I've discussed with upstream (toma on #digikam)
<Riddell> hello RobertKnight 
<RobertKnight> hi
<Riddell> allee: http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/rsibreak.text
<Riddell> nothing major
<allee> Thx Riddell ;)   So "Thanks to Tom" ?  He own some honour.
<Riddell> yes, it was just that abbreviations might confuse non-native english speakers
<allee> about the 'not configred' warning I already mentioned it to Tom. I'll pester him again.
<allee> I'll stick with 3.6.2  The 4th .x  does not affect packages and is optional according to debian-policy
<spstarr_home> kmail: error while loading shared libraries: libkmime.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<spstarr_home>  :(
<allee> Rest I'll fix.  thx for the good catches!
<spstarr_home> i have 109 mails i cant read cause kmail is borked in beta2 ;-(
<allee> Riddell: ah, about -ubuntu in alioth.  Why not?  Ah, well s/ubuntu/kubuntu/  E.g. svn ls --recursive svn+ssh://ach-guest@svn.debian.org/svn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/ | grep ubuntu
<allee> will find libkexif and libkipi backports (I've 3 more on disk, not commited)
<allee> oh better: svn ls --recursive svn://svn.debian.org/svn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/ | grep ubuntu
<Riddell> allee: I just thought you were more of a debian guy first
<allee> Riddel: servers debian, laptop/desktop kubuntu.   But I plan to give the ubunts LTSP setup a try and server with cluster FS support a chance soon.
<allee> Riddell: I think/feel I'm a debuntu that fights against duplicate effords in KDE pkging ;)
<allee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/1JMnQY47.html
<JRe> Riddell: I have more or less fixed amarok to works with libvisual
<JRe> Riddell: (and of course packaged libvisual
<JRe> )
<JRe> yippee everything fixed
<JRe> http://jr.falleri.free.fr/files/kubuntu/amarok_libvisual1.jpg
<spstarr> hrm, is artsd borked right now, it segfaults with beta2/beta1
<spstarr> 1.4.91-0ubuntu1   
<spstarr> #24 0xb7f75232 in Arts::SoundServerStartup_base::_fromString () from /usr/lib/libsoundserver_idl.so.1
<spstarr> #2  0xb7fa08a0 in Arts::SampleStorageEntry_base::_IID () from /usr/lib/libsoundserver_idl.so.1
<spstarr> hrm
<spstarr> reverting to 1.4.3 works :)
<Tm_T> 12:07 <@drac> 6.9RC1 and 7.0RC1 released, please test
<Tm_T> :o
<_Tonio_> morning everyone
<_Tonio_> morning Tm_T ;)
<Tm_T> good afternoon
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: what time is it for you ?
<Tm_T> 12:52
<_Tonio_> k
<_Tonio_> so, good afternoon, and maybe have a good lunch if it not already finished ;)
<Riddell> Tm_T: x.org?
<Tm_T> Riddell: yup
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: lunch... food...
<JRe> hello
<JRe> \sh: I have fixed amarok to compile with libvisual
<Lathiat> lol someone filed a debian bug on kompose
<Lathiat> 'kompose slows down window switch'
<Lathiat> _NO KIDDING_. :)
<Riddell> Lathiat: :)
<_Tonio_> Riddell: netgo with kcontrol integration would be a good replacement to knetworkconf. I tested and it works very well
<Riddell> does it save to /etc/network/interfaces?
<_Tonio_> didn't check.... I don't have it here
<_Tonio_> I will tell you
<_Tonio_> Riddell: you would like to know if defining a profile as the default one to start while booting is possible right ?
<Riddell> well I just want to know if it works nicely with the rest of the debian network stuff
<Riddell> that's the advantage of knetworkconf
<Riddell> (or would be if it wasn't buggy)
<_Tonio_> yes... I'm installing it, make a few tests and let you know
<_Tonio_> Riddell: it works really well, but doesn't save informations in /etc/network/interfaces
<_Tonio_> I just tested
<JRe> \sh: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/files/kubuntu/libvisual_changes.diff
<JRe> \sh: this is the debdiff of the libvisual enabled amarok package
<\sh> JRe: please send me the url to sh@sourcecode.de thx...I'm a bit busy right now :( only just saw your ping
<JRe> \sh: ok
<JRe> Test needed: deb-src http://dinton.no-ip.org/kubuntu breezy main
<JRe> packages amarok, libvisual and libvisual-plugins
* spstarr_work reverted to beta1
<spstarr_work> beta2 broke _bad_
<spstarr_work> artsd crashes on start up, kmail is broke
<Riddell> Setting up avahi-daemon (0.5.2-1) ...
<Riddell> /var/lib/dpkg/info/avahi-daemon.postinst: line 29: dbus-send: command not found
<Riddell> Lathiat: that'll be a beastie then
<Lathiat> Riddell: yeh 
<Lathiat> Riddell: i tried to get a sync before breezy closed
<Lathiat> Riddell: but it wasnt done
<Lathiat> i guess elmo was too busy
<Riddell> ah well
<Sime> sebas: ping
<pef> bye !
<Riddell> Sime: Lathiat says he wants an avahi control module in guidance :)
<Riddell> (well, I said it really, but he's more elite than me in such things)
<Sime> sure, (what the hell is avahi?)
<Riddell> that's the spirit :)
<Riddell> it's a zeroconf daemon
<Riddell> which for security has to be off by default, so there needs to be an easy way to turn it on
<Riddell> and configure stuff like turning on ssh
<Riddell> ssh advertising
<Riddell> dunno what else
<Sime> you mean configure what the daemon advertise on the LAN.
<Riddell> yes
<Sime> in adept, when you have a package that can be upgraded you have an upgrade button. But what if I want to uninstall the package???
<Riddell> you mean the upgrade button replaces the uninstall button?
<Sime> yes
<Sime> odd
<Riddell> yeah, it needs some usability review
<Sime> changing a button's label on the fly is a big no-no.
<mornfall> right click
<mornfall> it's all about the right click
<mornfall> you can't possibly ever get all the actions to buttons
<mornfall> something gotta go -- into context menu
<Riddell> hmm, for some reason it's not intuitive to do a right click there
<Sime> everything should be possible from the normal menus.
<Riddell> same on the sources.list editor you have to right click to enable/disable, took me a while to find that
<Sime> with the most important also on buttons.
<Sime> (is there really not enough room for the most important and common actions?)
<mornfall> normal menus however don't work -too- well -- way too disconnected from selection
<mornfall> Sime: that would be?
<mornfall> toolbar is about as crowded as it gets... maybe 1 more button -- and things need to be kicked out for more
<Sime> Install, Remove, Upgrade...
<mornfall> for expanded package view, again, one more button and it's full, i guess
<mornfall> Sime: that's already 3 of them, about 2 being useless in 80% of situations
<Riddell> I don't know if those should be buttons anyway, buttons I expect something to happen instantly, tickboxes or radios might be better
<Sime> add a Package menu with the actions...
<mornfall> Sime: yes, but that's even worse than context menu, usage-wise
<mornfall> Sime: it can be easier to find, sure
<Sime> errrr... normal people don't even know that context menus exist. It is all about the main menus.
<mornfall> Sime: but it's terrible usability (select, go to menu, click action)
<mornfall> *and* there's the problem of defining selection
<mornfall> Sime: define normal people
<mornfall> Sime: i guess most people who want to uninstall upgradable package -will- somehow deduce how to do it :)
<mornfall> Sime: even now
<mornfall> Sime: for the menu, sure i can add it... but it's not going to save much
<Sime> people are people who don't spend more than 4 (or 10?) hours a day on computers. :)
<Sime> and you already have selection for packages.
<Sime> (that blue thing on the left hand side)
<mornfall> what blue thing?
<mornfall> selection is selection
<mornfall> and is independent of expansion
<mornfall> just FYI :)
<Sime> I'm looking at a list of packages where one line is highlighted in blue. That is what I call a selection.
<mornfall> GUI for management of thousands of items is *bound* to be complicated... the trick is to make it useful even for people who won't use more than 20% of the possibility
<mornfall> Sime: okey, it's black here :-)
<mornfall> Sime: and it's over whole width, not left hand side
<mornfall> well, for expanded packages, anyway
<mornfall> unexpanded*
<Sime> left side was for expanded, yes.
* Sime does in fact like adept. It is neato.
<mornfall> and i guess that the whole concept of selection is completely not intuitive :-))
<mornfall> i bet nontrivial amount of users will just confine themselves to the "logical" button (that is the one showing upgrade/install/remove depending on state) and toolbar actions
<Riddell> I still say radio buttons would be bestest
<Sime> I agree with Riddel. If the action occurred immediately then I would go for buttons.
<jjesse> mornfall: in the docteam subversion directory there is a kynaptic manual, any thoughts about an adept manual or is there one created elsewhere we can import into Kubuntu?
<mornfall> i don't know of anything
<mornfall> Riddell: bestest, uh? :)
<jjesse> https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/kde/kynaptic/C/ is the kynaptic one
<Riddell> mornfall: I'm using the language of a 5 year old for dramatic effect.  if I'd done better in my english exams I would know which effect it was
<mornfall> Riddell: hyperbole? ;-)
<Riddell> yeah, something like that
<mornfall> anyway, i don't like radiobuttons
<mornfall> it would mean i need to make huge amount of them and disable some of them
<mornfall> it's... evil
<mornfall> there's -no space-
<mornfall> also, there will be another button, and it will invariably be a button
<mornfall> i could -maybe- settle on a combobox
<mornfall> but it's stretching it
<mornfall> a lot
<Sime> replace the button with a 2x2 grid of radios
<mornfall> never
<Sime> is that an idea?
<mornfall> the radios will never fit the space of that button
<mornfall> they'll take like 3 times more
<Sime> sure? there are only 4 actions
<mornfall> hmm; keep, upgrade, install, remove are there now; purge and reinstall are to be added
<mornfall> this does not scale
<mornfall> it also adds complexity
<mornfall> (btw, i am arguing here -- if you win the argument, i submit -- it's just not easy to win an argument with me :p)
<mornfall> anyway, you can try to put radios there and see for yourself :-))
<mornfall> the code isn't that hard
<mornfall> it's in lister.{h,cpp}
<Sime> I'll try that out right after I implement dualhead support in the X kmodule. :)
<mornfall> :-))
<mornfall> see, i'll do whatever i think is best for adept =)
<mornfall> like it or not
<mornfall> of course, distributor has the veto power -- they can change the product to whatever they like :)
<Sime> that's a long way of saying that it could take a long time before i get to it. ;)
<mornfall> Riddell: get me an usability review and i'll read it :-)
* Riddell browses openusability
<mornfall> you know, i'm such a terrible sceptic
<mornfall> you have it hard with me :-)
<Riddell> wow, openusability looks busy, I wonder if it's along queue
<sebas> Sime: Pong.
<Sime> hoi sebas
<mornfall> long? i guess it's bigger than they can process in any sane time
<sebas> Hi!
<mornfall> someone has been overestimating capacity :p
<mornfall> (that's the price for hype -- too many people want things from you and noone really helps)
<Sime> Sebas and I are kind of waiting for some OU feedback
<sebas> Still a good sign, much better than being ignored.
<Sime> true
<mornfall> i was more productive in the "being ignored" phases of everything, i guess
<Sime> sebas: working on the dualhead stuff on Kubuntu I see that the hwdata and discover1 data file simply do not contain the hardware info that we need.
<Sime> sebas: so I've added the Mandriva files to SVN.
<Sime> sebas: also, what is the fate of the Power tab in displayconfig?
<mornfall> eh, the "one true foo" problem :-))
<sebas> Sime: Short term: move it, it's just one widget, long term: Kill it (there has to be a powermanagement control module)
<Sime> sebas: eruit slopen
<sebas> I forgot what I the solution I thought out with usability-Jan was, have to wait for the report...
<sebas> Yeah, but that'd mean a regression, right?
<Sime> sebas: HDD spindown settings would also be good for a power module
<sebas> Sime: Yeah.
<sebas> Such a module probably wouldn't be too hard to do.
<sebas> Tuning these settings is pretty trivial, code-wise.
<sebas> Is there a syntaxhighlighted diff, btw?
<Sime> of what?
<sebas> Would be great for reviewing patches.
<sebas> For example svn diff producing syntax highlighted output.
<Riddell> kubuntu.pastebin.com might do that
<sebas> Hm, yeah. But that's not really intuitive ... 
<mornfall> emacs
<mornfall> (for syntax-hilighted diffs)
<mornfall> or colordiff, but that does diff coloring, not the unterlying syntax
<Riddell> or use kompare
<Riddell> it has a nice kpart
<mornfall> another possibility... it just doesn't work that great for konsole users...
<mornfall> nothing's perfect, i guess
<sebas> Yeah, most gui based svn tools have syntax highlighting.
<sebas> (And I'm a vim user :-))
<sebas> and a hungry one... brb.
<Riddell> I'm hungry too come to think of it :)
<sebas> Let's eat! (And colordiff accepts diff from STDIN, which is good.)
<sebas> And it even has a manpage with cute examples!
<sebas> function cvsdiff () { cvs diff $@ | colordiff |less -R; }
<allee> Sime: you mentioned that would like to make keyboard setup easier.  Care to explain?  [ oI just started a thread on the xkb list, after fighting last night to get the infos for the MM keys together for submition to xkeybaord-config] 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-26
<allee> kdevelop3: when one create a new project (rb or c++) has only custom lisenze (aka none ;) but not GPL LPGL as a choice.  When I first played with kdevelop long ago they were selectable.
<freeflying>  build Linux  1 - 2 Windows  Linux ... 10/28 
<Tm_T> ok?
<Tm_T> freeflying: hmm, I have no idea what you're saying, 2w1121please try to use english
<Tm_T> whoops
<freeflying> Tm_t: sorry for paste chinese here
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> freeflying: np but propably noone here knows it ;)
<pef> hello
<mornfall> wobble
<mornfall> i have updated the adept 2.0 feature list on http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html -- comments?
<Tm_T> mornfall: following that level3 episode
<Tm_T> ?
<mornfall> hmmh?
<Tm_T> big part of network is down
<mornfall> how is that related? :)
<Tm_T> is it?
<Tm_T> just thought
<Tm_T> seems to be quite funny
<Tm_T> and less funny
<mornfall> oh well
* mornfall decides to get a bit more sleep
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> good idea
<Tm_T> more coffee to me
<Tm_T> mornfall: ok, looks good, just remember to show konsole part as default
<Tm_T> hide only as option ;)
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi Jonathan
<Riddell> hi cmvo 
<cmvo> On the GUIAPP admin mode problem. I noticed that admin mode worked after an update until the next reboot.
<cmvo> and did some "tests". It seems it you install a kde package the admin mode works until shutdown.
<cmvo> sri, it=if :-)
<cmvo> Riddell: Hm, do I need the Riddell prefix for the text to reach you?
<Riddell> it helps :0
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> there's no pattern at all that I can see in the admin problem
<Riddell> well, it working again after update is a pattern but there's no reason why that should make any difference
<cmvo> I don't know why, but it is so here. reboot: no admin, aptitude reinstall kdebase-data, admin works
<cmvo> I tried reinstalling kdebase-data, kdebase-bin, ksysguard and kscreensaver and in all 4 cases it restore admin mode. reinstalling a non kde package zip did not...
<Riddell> ok, so that makes half sense
<Riddell> but why should rebooting then break it again?
<Riddell> it's insane I tell you
<cmvo> Riddell: It is really strange. What changes in the system during the reboot that cause it to break?
<Riddell> permissions on sockets and the like are the mose likely culprit
<cmvo> Riddell: That's what I think too. I'm staring at /tmp right now. But its cleared during reboot...
<cmvo> Riddell: The reinstall works even in a konsole window, a shutdown of kde is not needed.
<Riddell> yeah, it's all rather random and evil
<cmvo> Riddell: But what is the diference between the kscreensaver and zip debs to make it work for one and not the other..
<cmvo> Riddell: For me it has been the same for hoary and breezy. But I have yet to try the reinstall trick on hoary.
<Riddell> I don't think anything has changed
<allee> cmvo: When you install KDE pkgs dirs/files that are what by kded(?) are rescanned
<allee> cmvo: that's no explanation just one diff between installing a kde and not kde e.g. zip pkg
<allee> s/what/watched/ by kde ...
<cmvo> allee: I don't know (maybe yet :-) As it is so strange, I'm clinging to every straw...
<allee> I had a look at ksysguard postinst: may run update-menu; update-desktop-database and ldconfig.
<allee> cmvo: you may try to run these instead of a kde pkg installation
<allee> cmvo: rerunning kbuildsyscoca is another possibility (but I still can imaging how this is related to admin mode problem)
<cmvo> allee: kscreensaver doesn't even have a postinst.
<allee> cmvo: even better. so only kbuildsyscoca left ;)  Another try is:  touch `dpkg -L ksysguard`
<cmvo> allee: time for another reboot...
<allee> cmvo: see you later ;)
<cmvo> allee: Aha! kbuildsycoca it seems to be.
<Riddell> running kbuildsycoca temporarily fixes it?
<cmvo> allee: After running kbuildsycoca admin mode works.
<Riddell> until reboot?
<allee> cmvo: whao!  Mhmm, afair kbuildsyscoca keeps stuff in /var/tmp/kdecache-tmp  this is not cleared during reboot
<cmvo> Ridell: Yup, kbscc fixes it, just doing the reboot to verify.
<cmvo> allee: Have to do a look a /var/tmp after the reboot.
<allee> I'm not sure but isn't on startup kbuildsyscoca only run in incremental mode????  Maybe theres a difference
<cmvo> Riddell: After the reboot its broken again.
<cmvo> allee: Strange, strange, strange. kbscc complains about /var/tmp/kdecache-<uid> and /tmp/kde-<uid> not beeing owned by root. But changing it does not help.
<allee> cmvo: uh, those dirs where never owned by root.  Can it be that your tmp dirs are not mode 1777?
<Riddell> they should be owned by the user I'm sure
<cmvo> running kbscc only helps when run via sudo, not from a root shell.
<Riddell> don't run kbuildsycoca with sudo
<cmvo> Should both /tmp and /var/tmp be mode 1777?
<Riddell> yes
<cmvo> ok, both are. kdecache-<uid> subdirs are 700.
<cmvo> holmes
<cmvo> sri, wrong keyboard :-)
<Riddell> wrong keyboard?  that's a new one :)
<cmvo> I had to run kbscc sudo because the ksycoca is owned by root. I don't if this is from my fiddlings, but i change it and try again.
<allee> cmvo: to run a prog one need execute access, one has not to own the file
<allee> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 2904 2005-10-09 10:19 /usr/bin/kbuildsycoca
<cmvo> I mean the ksycoca database file in /var/tmp/kdecache-<uid>, its mode 644 and owned by root.
<Riddell> /var/tmp/kdecache-jr should be owned by user
<Riddell> cmvo: sudo chown -R foo.foo /var/tmp/kdecache-foo
<Riddell> does that fix the problem permanently?
<cmvo> already done so, just rebooting
<Riddell> the weird thing is that kdesu in general keeps working with this problem, it's just admin mode in control centre that breaks
<cmvo> grr, nope. but i can run kbuildsycoca as user and it fixes it...
<cmvo> I got both kdecache-<uid> and kdecache-<uid>M8sFG1 subdirs, both containing ksycoca database files. is this ok?
<Riddell> no too sure what that means
<cmvo> I deleted kdecache-<uid>M8sFG1 from recovery mode and it get recreated presumably during kde startup and now admin mode works without running kbuildsycoca.
<Riddell> even after reboot?
<cmvo> yup
<Riddell> well that's a start at least
* Riddell has spent many a long hour staring at this problem
<Riddell> it's also impossible to recreate, no idea what sets it off
<Riddell> although it'll be some evil sudo stuff
<cmvo> Strangely it gets recreated with the same cryptic suffix. I though it was a tmp suffix and would be different.
<Riddell> hmm, spooky
<cmvo> I believe those many long hours...
<cmvo> Is it just a kubuntu problem or also a kde problem?
<Riddell> it's been reported by non-kubuntu users but we get it more so I think it's a kde problem that's increased by our sudo patches
<cmvo> Hm, the kdesu_:0 socket in /tmp/ksocket-<uid> it owned by <uid>:nogroup all other sockets are owned by <uid>:<uid>.
<allee> cmvo: check ~/.kde where the link points to.  Maybe when kdecache-<you> was not writeable for you it created other links?
<Sime> hey
<allee> if yes logout kde and remove the links in .kde and login  again
<allee> Sime: hey.  Read backlog: looks like cmvo will be the kubuntu hero of the year (at least mine) ;)
<Riddell> cmvo: I have nogroup too, I think kdesu does that on purpose
<cmvo> allee: tnx, but only if the real reason is found :-)
<allee> cmvo: I trust you!
<allee> cmvo: about the links in ~kde/ do they explain the strange  M8sFG1?
<allee> you can remove everything in /var/cache/kde*<me> when you are logged out of KDE
<cmvo> yup, it was the links in .kde that caused the second kdecache-<uid> to be created. I guess ksycoca was not writable at 19:06 so the second dir was created.
<cmvo> do you know when kbuildsycoca is run during the kde startup? it does not seem to be in startkde
<Riddell> I don't actually
<cmvo> hm, ksycoca is binary. do you know of a dumptool for it?
<Riddell> cat /var/tmp/kdecache-jr/ksycoca
<Riddell> I guess
<cmvo> does not help much as it is binary.
<allee> cmvo: ksyscoca is a binary form of application, services, protocol desktop files to speed up startup and access time
<allee> cmvo: no KDE really read the desktop files.  the all as access the ksyscoco db
<allee> s/no KDE/no KDE app/
<cmvo> i know what it is, but would like to compare its contents before and after a reboot
<cmvo> seems to be time for a look a the sources...
<allee> show about rsync -a kdecache-$USER  to another dir run kbuildsyscoca then check what files changes.  with xdelta you should be able to do a diff
<cmvo> the is no difference. ksycoca is not touched during kde startup.
<allee> and after running kbuildsyscoca?
<cmvo> it is, but i can tell what changed
<cmvo> xdelta does not help much. but it changed very little.
<allee> cmp and xdelta?  does it change the same way (offset, same size of xdelta) when you run kbuildsyscoca once more?
<allee> cmvo: maybe best ask #kde-devel how to dump it.  Maybe there someone has even an idea why running kbuildsyscoca influenced the admin mode
* allee is busy and should not even look at irc. sorry :(
<cmvo> thats my idea too. but it'll have to wait. i have to go, i'm very late already.
<cmvo> to=too :-)
<allee> same prob here!
<cmvo> ok, depending on where in the world everybody is. have a nice day/evening/night and see you all tomorrow.
<allee> bye cmvo and thx!
<cmvo> you're welcome, hope we can find the real reason.
<cmvo> Riddell: Good night 2u2. I think you are in Scottland. Hope you didn't mind me trying for so long.
<Riddell> cmvo: thanks for looking at it
<cmvo> Riddell: Thanks, cu!
<jjesse> Riddell: can you please apply the KDE Stylesheet to the Kquickguide doc please, don't know how you did it for the other docs
* Riddell adds jjesse's request to TODO list
<jjesse> thanks
<Riddell> actually there was a reason I didn't do that
<Riddell> it didn't work with xsltproc or something
<Riddell> and I couldn't get meinproc to output except as one large file
<Riddell> I think
<Sime> oh, allee is gone. I was going to explain to him how all I want is a *graphical* keyboard configuration module....
<Riddell> hello raj 
<Riddell> hello olwin too
<Tm_T> sir Riddell, I presume
<Tm_T> ;)
* Riddell growels
<raj> hello Riddell
<lippel> hi
<lippel> some users reported problems with akregator from kubuntu 3.5 beta2 packages
<Tm_T> many users
<lippel> metakit plugin seems missing
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> and hi lippel 
<Tm_T> it's well known issue
<Tm_T> at least widely reported
<Tm_T> to me, no problems, using kdepim from 3.5 branch
<Tm_T> some advantages when compiling stuff myself
<lippel> Tm_T: looks like kbuildsycoca fuckup or something
<lippel> hmm, i hear that the plugin is not installed at all
<Tm_T> hm hm
<Tm_T> lippel: anyway, I don't know what the problem is
<lippel> Tm_T: libakregator_mk4storage_plugin.la/so is missing
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> sounds like broken package
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-27
<fabbione> anybody alive?
<Riddell> \sh: when are you going to canada?
<\sh> Riddell: 29th
<Riddell> 1 week to go then, groovy
<Riddell> \sh: I hope you realise this isn't a holiday :)
<\sh> well..the week until the 29th will be hard for me...
<Riddell> 9:00 starts or you're kicked out
<\sh> channel line up from 26th to 27th
<\sh> oh no 25th to 26th
<Riddell> line up?
<\sh> Riddell: we removing and adding some digital tv services
<\sh> and changing the position of some services in the transportstreams of our cable network
<Riddell> sounds like a significant change, what brings that on?
<\sh> and rolling out all our tv services from nrw to hessen 
<\sh> Riddell: some new groovy tv channels for customers
<Riddell> :)
<\sh> but it will bring as well some problems...
<Riddell> my flatmates got a cable line in the other day, I'm not interested in using it until they supply a DAB signal
<\sh> all cable digital boxes have to be rescanned, cause we're changing the NIT and SDT and all customers in hessen will have much more fun, for them, we're changing some QUAM modulations from 64 to 256 
<\sh> means if they have old cable lines...our technicians have to go to them and update their house cables :(
<\sh> Riddell: means...when I'm coming to canada I'm up for work and fun ;)
<Riddell> so why change those things if it's such a hassle?
<\sh> Riddell: marketing wants it
<\sh> Riddell: and our new big boss wants it as well
<Riddell> marketing wants now NIT, SDT and QUAM?  I don't know what they mean but they don't sound like marketing things
<\sh> Riddell: no marketing wants new tv services for the customers
<\sh> Riddell: and new big boss wanted to connect hessen to our network in nrw
<\sh> Riddell: in NRW we did those QUAM changes (it's a modulation to have more tv streams in one transportstream9
<\sh> earlier this year
<Riddell> ahh, more TV channels, marketing would like that
<\sh> NIT and SDT (Network Information Table and Service Descriptor Table) have to be changed, when u add, remove, change tv services
<\sh> but the QUAM changes are troubling us much more, because the customers in their flats and houses could have problems with the new better higher modulations, when they have old cables 
<\sh> well...in nrw we fixed all this in 3 monts after the 1st of April...but now in hessen..well...lets see
<\sh> months even
<\sh> and I should climb out of the bed now..
<\sh> bbl...have to do some real life work :( showering, shopping
<\sh> bbl
* JRe has now two computer with ubuntu
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi Jonathan!
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-28
<rockie> hi you all ,how to recover my gpg key from keyserver
<Lathiat> hrm, kdevelop is a bit dodge
<Lathiat> the qt designer isnt even saving name changes on widgets hrm :\
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> etc etc
<Tm_T> and when creating new project with one window... well it doesn't create that window by default like it should
<wido> hi all :)
<wido> can someone give me a hint where i can find the sourcecode for adept? i found a link to its homepage, but it wasn't working any more
<apokryphos> wido: apt-get source adept
<wido> apokryphos: oh, thanks :)
<Tm_T> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/5.10/
<Tm_T> wtf
<Riddell> Tm_T: looks like ubuntu server
<Tm_T> yes
<Riddell> and think yourself lucky it wasn't called 1u-buntu, which it very nearly was
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> never saw that thing before
<Riddell> see ubuntu-announce
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-29
<cmvo> Riddell: ping
<_Tonio_> hi everyone
<allee> hi _Tonio_ 
<_Tonio_> allee: I finally bought a mouse ;)
<_Tonio_> inished with the touchpad
<_Tonio_> ho sorry it was not a discussion with you....
* _Tonio_ still half-sleeping
<_Tonio_> how are you allee  ?
<allee> _Tonio_: well it's veeeerrrry early in the morning (at least for me)
<_Tonio_> same for me ;)
<allee> my collegues tend to disagree. They work for hours already ;)
<_Tonio_> I missed my train station -> sleeping
<_Tonio_> so I was very late at work ;)
<_Tonio_> what time is it for you ?
<allee> 10:09
<_Tonio_> same, to early.............. :-(
<allee> :)
<allee> have to (try to) start working.  cu tonight
<_Tonio_> yep ;)
<_Tonio_> have a good day
<allee> you too
<cmvo> Riddell: ping
<seaLne> anyone here use the tray icon in akregator? when i have no unread posts it displays "-1"
<cmvo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> cmvo: yo
<cmvo> Hi Jonathan!
<cmvo> I've done some further digging on the admin problem.
<cmvo> It seems it is not a problem of kdesu and the sudo patches.
<Riddell> oh?
<cmvo> It gets stuck when klauncher tries to start kcmshell module.
<cmvo> I configured kdesu to use su and got the same problem as with sudo.
<Riddell> the problem isn't unique to kdesu+sudo certainly
<cmvo> I logged the stderr output of kcmshell and then klauncher and got some error messages from klauncher.
<cmvo> It complains about another klauncher running and communication problems thenthree kio error message about not beeing able to access ksycaco.
<cmvo> Seem to be a problem deep into klauncher/dcop territory.
<cmvo> s/Seem/Seems/
<Riddell> I'd still suspect it's kdesu doing something which klauncher etc doesn't expect
<cmvo> Could be. But why is it "cured" by running kbuildsycoca after a reboot.
<cmvo> There is another problem. If a kcontrol module running in admin mode is stopped by clicking on "Show All" something makes kcontrol think it is still running and refuses to load it again.
<cmvo> Got to go. Bye!
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-30
<Riddell> \sh_away: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Release_Notification
<StR> Hi all
<Riddell> hi StR 
<StR> Hi Riddell 
<StR> so tell me what are you doing now that breezy is out?   fixing kde3.5b2 problems?,  or what are the plans
<Riddell> today I have been mostly making sure the new amarok release is what they say it is
<Riddell> tomorrow I shall be packing for montreal
<StR> ahh IC
<StR> Riddell: where do you live now?
<Riddell> StR: Edinburgh
<KaiL_> rotflbtc @ bug 18425
<KaiL_> year, it's really a critical bug, that Cool&Quiet loweres the CPU clock ;)
<seth_k> anybody else running KDE 3.5b2 that I can corroborate a couple bugs with?
<Riddell> StR: yo
<Riddell> seth_k: yo
<seth_k> Riddell, on my desktop, "Icons > Align to Grid" isn't working.
<Riddell> seth_k: works for me
<seth_k> hmmm
<Riddell> testers needed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<seth_k> Riddell, also, when an icon on my desktop is selected, its text disappears, and just the "shadow" of the text is left
<Riddell> seth_k: it goes black for me
<seth_k> yeah, I guess it could be going black. But my desktop is black :P and it didn't do that before in any case
<seth_k> any way to change? I thought maybe it was a new Appearance > Colors option, but no go
<seth_k> in KDE 3.4 it just stayed white
<KaiL_> Riddell, what exactly should be new in amarok 1.3.5? ;)
<Tm_T> KaiL_: I think #amarok whould answer that ;)
<Tm_T> KaiL_: it's just backporting from 1.4 branch mostly
<Tm_T> afaik
<KaiL_> at least a see a new volume tool
<Tm_T> hmm, been there for awhile
<Tm_T> I like it :)
<KaiL_> not in 1.3.1 ;)
<Tm_T> just one issue, it looks too "soften"
<Tm_T> everything else is sharp and clear, volumeslider is different
<KaiL_> yes
<pef> hello
<pef> Riddell: hello Jonathan, can you please upload my fix for kcheckgmail (malone #2018) for breezy-updates ? thanks !
<Verwilst> hellow!
<Tm_T> moi
<Verwilst> Riddell, found a bug in the kde3.5beta2 debs ;)
<Verwilst> kmail should depend on libmimelib1a
<Tm_T> Verwilst: haha, I think teprrr mentioned all missinf dependencies yesterday =)
<Tm_T> and there was many
<Verwilst> ah :)
<Verwilst> yeah, now it's libkpgp.so.2 :p
<Verwilst> libkleopatra0a
<Verwilst> strange names :p
* Verwilst uses ubuntu now
<Verwilst> but evolution is icky :p
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> I compile kdepim myself
<Verwilst> gnome is just more... polished
<Verwilst> but i still prefer kde because because it's waaaay more usable
<Verwilst> but it just feels ... clunky overall :$
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> to me, KDE is teh best
<Verwilst> i've been using kde since 2.0, and gnome for 5 days now :p
<Verwilst> kde really feels unified and solid
<Verwilst> uh
<Verwilst> gnome
<Tm_T> :(
<Verwilst> hehe
<Verwilst> it's great to try everything
<Verwilst> that way you know what's missing in the other :)
<Verwilst> and i really don't like the kubuntu ksplash/kdm theme :d
* Verwilst thinks of recompiling the kde3.5 debs with full debugging support
<Verwilst> and distributing them if they're not too big
<Verwilst> maybe through bittorrent ;)
<amu> alt.binaeries.kde35b2 ? 
<Verwilst> never used newsgroups :)
<\sh> amu: alt.binaries.binaries.erotica.kde35b2 to have more testers ,-)
<\sh> aeh
<\sh> alt.binaries.debs.erotica.kde35b2 to have more testers ,-)
<amu> alt.binaries.kubuntu.debs ..... :) 
<Verwilst> :p
<\sh> alt.binaries.naughty.kubuntu.debs ?
<Lathiat> haha
<\sh> amu: we're old farts who know the secrets behind those strange group names ,->
<amu> ...naughty.undressed
<amu> psst dont tell everyone my age :D
<pef> Verwilst: if you want to use bittorrent, I can let my client running 24/24 (850 kbit/s in upload)
<Verwilst> sweet :)
<Verwilst> well, i added --enable-debug=full, but seems like debuild adds --disable-debug before it
<Verwilst> so i hope it only takes the last argument into account ;)
<Verwilst> hm i don't think so.. it's too small
<Verwilst> the debs i mean
<pef> Verwilst: try to override with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS ?
<Verwilst> hm
<Verwilst> it adds -DNO_DEBUG too and stuffs so yeah
<Verwilst> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS := nostrip debug?
<amu> Verwilst: you build them for breezy ? 
<Verwilst> yeah
<Verwilst> still -DNO_DEBUG
<Verwilst> bleh
<amu> cool, letme know if they are ready, i'll upgrade the livecd
<\sh> ok..lets check out python-qt3_3.15-3
<Tm_T> hm
<Verwilst> amu, cool :) but adding debugging adds A LOT of megs to the debs :)
<amu> that's the only way reporting and testing beta software .... 
<\sh> uh
<\sh> I just broke main
<Riddell> \sh: what did you do?
<\sh> Riddell: uploaded new version of sip4-qt3
<\sh> for preparing a new python-qt3 upload
<\sh> for preparing a new python-kde upload
<\sh> actually for the fun of it ;)
<\sh> btw
<Riddell> don't see it in dapper-changes
<\sh> Betreff: 	sip4-qt3_4.3-1ubuntu1_source.changes ACCEPTED
<\sh> Datum: 	Tue, 25 Oct 2005 11:55:05 +0100 (BST)  (12:55 CEST)
<\sh> this is katie
<\sh> btw...
<\sh> please leave the sip* stuff always as ubuntu package
<Riddell> is uploading KDE 3.5 going to break all that badly?
<Tm_T> ?
<\sh> Riddell: upload a beta version for the fun of it and for many many many ug reports -,)
<Verwilst> kde 3.5 beta in dapper would be nice ;)
<Verwilst> it'll be really stable once it's released that way :p
<Verwilst> Riddell, adding --enable-debug=full to the rules file doesn't seem to cut it :(
<Riddell> Verwilst: what about DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS?
<Verwilst> added debug :$
<Verwilst> nostrip was there eh
<Riddell> and nostrip?
<Verwilst> so i added debug
<Riddell> hmm
<Verwilst> gonna compile kdevelop too with debugging enabled :p that damned thing hasn't been stable since the day i first started using it a few years ago :p
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<Tm_T> :o
<Riddell> Tm_T: hay, how did you find that? :)
<Verwilst> Riddell, any idea how to enable debugging? :p
<Tm_T> Riddell: I spy
<Tm_T> Riddell: I expect that is still a bit "sshhh" ;)
<Riddell> Tm_T: front page now
<Riddell> Verwilst: dunno, isn't kdevelop a non cdbs package?
<Tm_T> Riddell: it is? it wasn't 5min ago :p
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh, looks like "read more" isn't ok
<Riddell> fixed
<Verwilst> well it's a seperate pkg, but it needs some debugging loving ;)
<Tm_T> muy bien
<\sh> amarok-1.3.5? did i miss something?
<\sh> sip4-qt3 build on all 3 archs ;)
<\sh> now for pyqt
* apokryphos doesn't remember release of 1.3.4 :-O
* apokryphos tests amd64 debs
<apokryphos> hm, why is the title "KDE 3.5 Beta 2 Out for Testing with Kubuntu Packages"? Doesn't seem to have anything with 3.5
<Tm_T> ?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: on the announcement, that's the title of the amaroK article
* Riddell fixeas
<Tm_T> sir Riddell: :)
<apokryphos> Tm_T: I'd watch out for the flying 10kg quaker book flying your way ;-)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: it's already here :)
<Tm_T> "whoa! flying kitchensink!"
<apokryphos> heh
<Tm_T> I bet he'll run out of frunitures before winter
<Tm_T> ufrnitutres
<Tm_T> furnitures
<Tm_T> I did it \o/
<apokryphos> third time lucky
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> + all erased lines
<pef> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> pef: hi
<pef> Riddell: can you please upload kcheckgmail present on revu ?http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=800
* Riddell takes a look
<Riddell> pef: what is the debian/_pending directory?
<Riddell> pef: there's already 0.5.4 in debian, with your patch
<Riddell> we should ask for a sync
<pef> Riddell: debian/_pending is from debian source package, I think it's a dirty todo list for the maintainer :/
<pef> Riddell: a sync seems to be the clever way, you're right
<Riddell> it'll come in on the big sync
<pef> Riddell: where can I find informations about this sync ?
<Riddell> ubuntu-announce
<pef> k, thanks :)
<Tm_T> http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index.php/2005/09/29/45-easy-ubuntu-23
<Tm_T> ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: there's an easy kubuntu as well
<Tm_T> Riddell: uh, haven't seen one. Is those apps reliable? I mean does they do " --foce-all " like Automatix do and thus have high chance to break system
<Riddell> Tm_T: I havn't tried it.  the way I learned about easy kubuntu was a post to the mailing list going "I used easy kubuntu and it broke my system, how do I fix"
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> yup, sounds like dpkg -i --force-all
<\sh> sh*t toolchain is already broken
<Tm_T> :(
<\sh> can't compile any g++ stuff
<Riddell> mez hasn't been around for a while, I hope he's going to turn up for the conference
<\sh> Riddell: he is...
<\sh> Riddell: sponsored
<Riddell> that's why it would be bad manners not to turn up :)
<\sh> Riddell: mez is busy shuffling cards at a casino ;)
<\sh> and toolchain is really fcked up
<pef> can someone use pbuilder with dapper ? I get kdelibs4-dev package broken
<author-psi> and Knews too
<pef> kdelibs4-dev dapper package is broken I think, or it is pbuilder :D
<Riddell> what's broken about it?
<pef> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pef>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (= 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<pef>                 Depends: kdelibs-bin (= 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<pef> Riddell: I try to build a package which has kdelibs4-dev as Build-Depends under pbuilder with dapper repository, and I have the error: 
<pef> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3598
<Riddell> need to keep digging to find out what the real problem is
<Verwilst> okido, seems like it works like a charm ( it creates a dbg deb )
<Verwilst> which is 20 meg for kdelibs
<Verwilst> so i'll make em in the following days
<Verwilst> that debug livecd would be sweet ;)
<Verwilst> Riddell, maybe it can be put on kubuntu.org?
<Verwilst> we'll be able to get some nice bugreports with it ;)
<Riddell> Verwilst: what did you do?
<Verwilst> Riddell, recompiling the kde 3.5 debs with --enable-debug=full
<Riddell> all of them?
<Verwilst> well, i did kdelibs, it's been a busy day at work :)
<Riddell> what DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS were set?
<Verwilst> nostrip debug
<Verwilst> why nostrip actually?
<Verwilst> stripping is nice :d
<Riddell> not if you want debugging info
<Verwilst> yeah true, but i mean for normal builds
<Verwilst> Riddell, any idea why nostrip is enabled by default?
<Verwilst> we would have smaller pkgs otherwise :d
<Verwilst> oh, and prelinking?
<Riddell> Verwilst: in 3.5?
<mdz-phone> Riddell: please subscribe to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/gstreamer-audio-backend to provide kubuntu input
<Verwilst> yipperz
<mdz-phone> Riddell: as far as standardizing audio output methods
<Riddell> mdz-phone: done
<Verwilst> Riddell, you like it?
<Verwilst> my dbg thingies that is :)
<Riddell> Verwilst: yes, thanks :), a debdiff would be useful
<Riddell> I threw in the nostrip bit in the hope that would be the right way to do it, but didn't have time to check further since breezy was the priority at the time
<Verwilst> Riddell, so without nostrip should be tested as well?
<Verwilst> i can do that ;)
<Verwilst> but i'm off, girlie-time :p
<Verwilst> see ya!!
<seaLne> any akregator users here (3.4.3)?
<seaLne> my akregator kicker number of messages thing is stranger if i have no unread posts it lists unread as -1 and i've just noticed if i have 1 it dosen't display anything
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi Jonathan!
<Riddell> hi cmvo 
<Riddell> seaLne: in 3.5 it doesn't run at all
<Riddell> so an off by 1 error isn't as bad really
<cmvo> Two things about the breezy desktop splash:
<seaLne> Riddell: heh
<cmvo> Is the silver rectangle suppoded to contain anything? And when the last three arrows are displayed a progress bar at the lower right appears with 0%.
<cmvo> s/suppoded/supposed/
<Riddell> cmvo: the artist intended for it to say "breezy badger" or something, but we can't have text on a splash screen
<Riddell> the progress bar is ment to be the progress of restarting your KDE applications
<seaLne> it does look weird wth nothing in it tho, my first thought was is something missing
<Riddell> also it should be the same as the image on kdm where it has the username and password fields, but it's not that smooth
<cmvo> ok, I wasn't sure, because I was under the impression that on other spalshes the prograssbar indicates the progress of the startup as a whole.
<Riddell> cmvo: it's been discussed by KDE before and, as with a lot of artist issues, nobody did anything
<Riddell> we'll use moodin ksplash theme for dapper
<cmvo> Ah, found moodin, seems to look good.
<Riddell> just need some fancy artwork to go with it :)
<seaLne> kind of worrying that you only need 3 fingers to use moodin tho :)
<cmvo> Just installed it on breezy. I didn't like the big slash screens in the past, but this one looks good.
<cmvo> BTW, Jonathan did you have a chance to try to recreate my Fixed misc font selection problem?
<pef> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=794 I remind you :)
<Riddell> cmvo: I changed fontconfig how you said, but it hasn't changed the fonts available to me in Konsole's select font dialogue
<cmvo> The config change affects the general font selection dialog. For Konsole this is Settings/Font/Custom... You can try System Settings / Appearance / Fonts too.
<cmvo> Choose Fixed [misc]  size 13 and compare it to size 10 and 14, it just isn't the same font.
<cmvo> I'd really like to get the right Fixed-misc-13 as this was the Konsole medium font in Woody (with KDE 3.1.4) which I used most.
<cmvo> I can't figure out if it is a fontconfig, qt or kde problem.
<Riddell> what's wrong with dejavu fixed?
<cmvo> DejaVu Sans Mono?
<Riddell> yeah
<cmvo> It has thicker lines and narrower characters. It is just not as easy to read.
<Riddell> I don't have a Fixed [misc] 
<cmvo> Hm... Did you delete the link to no-bitmaps.conf in /etc/fonts/conf.d ?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> it means some webpages seem to use non-anti aliased fonts now
<cmvo> Strange, doesn't happen here. You're running breezy?
<Riddell> yes
<cmvo> Ok, I'll keep digging. Don't want to steal you time with this one-man-problem :-)
<cmvo> s/you/your/
<cmvo> I first thought it was a Kubuntu problem, but it is also in Sarge. So it is more likely qt or kde related.
<Riddell> if it's a bitmap font I guess that means it just doesn't have a 13point size
<cmvo> A misc-fixed-medium-r-*-*-13 exists. I can select it with xfontsel.
<cmvo> As xfontsel finds it, it more a qt problem. Now for the depth of qt font substitution...
<cmvo> Got to go. Goodbye everybody!
<verwilst> heyheyhey!
<tvo> hi verwilst 
* verwilst started building arts with full debug
<author-psi> verwilst: for amaroK?
<verwilst> no
<verwilst> full kde :d
<author-psi> oh great
<verwilst> Riddell, can't seem to build arts with debugging
<verwilst> oh well, it's a piece of crap that hopfully dies soon anyways :d
<Riddell> verwilst: what happens?
<verwilst> nothing :p
<verwilst> just keeps saying -DNO_DEBUG, and no -dbg pkg afterwards
<verwilst> now doing kdelibs
<verwilst>  -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG 
<verwilst> grr, kdelibs too
* verwilst tries adding --disable-debug=no 
<verwilst> grrrm, the -DNO_DEBUG stays :(
<verwilst> damned :p
<verwilst> bedtime, see ya!
<allee> verwilst: DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS := nostrip
<allee> oh gone.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-23
<Hobbsee> morning all
<ryanakca> hey Hobbsee
<toma> hey Hobbsee
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: no clue, is kdevelop3 looking for kdevelop3-data or kdevelop-data? and is kdevelop-data a meta package for kdevelop3-data? (kindof like python represents the current version of python, gcc represents the current version of gcc, etc)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i'd guess kdevelop-data, based on that
<gnomefreak> kdevelop3 brought in kdevelop kdevelop-data kdevelop3
<gnomefreak> lil over lap?
<gnomefreak> brb have to put pump back in
<ryanakca> think it'll work because kdevelop-data = 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2
<ryanakca> Get:4 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe kdevelop3 4:3.3.2+dummy1 [9568B] 
<ryanakca> Get:2 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe kdevelop 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 [8084kB] 
<ryanakca> that mean that they're the same? (I'm wondering about +dummy1...) different file sizes, mind you...
<gnomefreak> Description: Dummy package for transition to kdevelop The package kdevelop3 has been renamed to kdevelop.
<gnomefreak> i guess its just a "meta package"
<ryanakca> ah, kk
* ryanakca wonders why ktorrent is so slow... 20 peers, 16.2kb/s... RC image :(
<ryanakca> down to 4.6KB/s... I guess my teacher will have to wait a day or two :) either that or be patient till the 26th
<claydoh> mine were slow too, the Ubuntu rc was faster,had more peers
<jjesse_> good evening :)
<freeflying> morning all
<jjesse_> hello freeflying
<freeflying> jjesse_: hey :)
<ltmon> Hi all, I'm currently getting a really crash-prone kded in Edgy (upgraded from Dapper).  I can't really find any reliable way to crash it, but suffice to say it happens several times a day.  I was hoping someone could give me a quick rundown on how to get a stack trace of the crash.  I have already installed the kdebase-dbg and kdelibs-dbg packages, and I can restart the daemon whenever it crashes ... what next?
<ltmon> With regards to my last question: I Just figured it out.  It is a buggy version of kdesvn that is packaged for Edgy causing the crash.  See https://launchpad.net/bugs/61494.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61494 in kdesvn "Wrong desktop file entry for subversion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
* jack_wyt is away: 
* jack_wyt is away: 
<Lure> Riddell: I had a strange kded hang when kmail using kwalletmanager wanted to retreive the mail after the boot - kded CPU went to 100% and I could only kill kded with -9
<Lure> Riddell: then I started from command line and got some errors like this http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/33
<Lure> Riddell: this opencrypto errors do not look nice and I know that crypto was changed recently - do we need to rebuild something with new opencrypto?
<seaLne> i can't reproduce Bug #65455 kdemultimedia installs fine for me
<seaLne> Bug #65455
<Jucato> seaLne: the bots are gone...
<seaLne> yeah just noticed
<seaLne> [UNMETDEPS]  kdemultimedia has unmet dependencies
<seaLne> i'll mark as fixed
* seaLne has more coffee and decides not to do anymore until the caffeine kicks in doh
<Tonio_> ih
<Tonio_> hi
<Jucato> hi Tonio_
<Jucato> excuse me Tonio_, someone was asking about a focus bug in KDE 3.5.5. was it fixed?
<Tonio_> Jucato: dunno about this bug....
<Tonio_> any bug id ?
<Jucato> hm ok I'll look for it. he asked in #kde
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay
<Jucato> Tl 
<Jucato> bug 135250
<Jucato> kde bug 135250
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135250 in general "desktop unusable due to flickering of windows if not "focus follows click"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135250
<Jucato> Tonio_: this one...
<Tonio_> Jucato: having a look
<Jucato> great. thanks :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: to late to upload a patch anyway, but we could ship an update after the release is out
<Jucato> ah. guess it was too late after all :)
<Tonio_> okay the patch is given....
<Tonio_> Jucato: I'll prepare packages locally and discuss with Riddell and mdz to upload as an update once edgy is out
<Tonio_> Jucato: I also have another patch to eventually upload too
<Jucato> ah ok. that'd be great. so the patch would be out only after Edgy's released
<Tonio_> yes, unfortunately
<Jucato> well, if I had known it sooner, I it could have probably made it...
<Tonio_> Jucato: could you confirm http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135999
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135999 in general "Konqueror segfault with audiocd:/" [Crash,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> ?
<Jucato> er... not on Linux right now...
* Jucato sobs...
<Jucato> sorry Tonio_ :(
<Tonio_> Jucato: no pb ;)
* Tonio_ leave to get his new electronic passport...
<Tonio_> no uds without this :)
<Jucato> oooh coolness :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: bah 60 just because of USA paranoia :)
<Tonio_> not that cool in my opinion hehe :)
<Jucato> err... now that you mention it... :P
<Tonio_> hehe
<Jucato> I wish the paranoia would disappear before the January next year. some relatives of mine from USA are planning to visit us here :)
* ajmitch is thankful that his passport (issued exactly 1 year ago) is ok for entering the US :)
<ajmitch> since I got the passport renewed so I could travel to UBZ in montreal :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i'm just glad i dont have to have one right now
<Lure> Riddell: interesting: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=47593
<Riddell> Lure: presumably not your patch?
<Lure> Riddell: no - they just do system("pmi action hibernate") - no detection what is supported and similar. I added comment with link to my patch
<Riddell> yeah, it's very simplistic that patch
<Lure> Riddell: there is also comment that SuSE has something similar ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: how do we stand with your pile of uploads for the release - will they get accepted?
<Riddell> Lure: kdelibs and k-d-s just got in, just katapult to go I think
<Lure> Riddell: and guidance-powermanager?
<Lure> Riddell: accepted:
<Lure> [13:17]  <tfheen> Kamion: kdelibs and kde-guidance, yes, please.
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> k-d-s still to be approved
<imbrandon> moins Lure & Riddell 
<fritsch> Sorry for disturbing in this "hot period" of working, but ist there a chance, that the kde-guidance-powermanager will be able to "get" XF86Standby keycodes, which are correctly mapped already?
<Riddell> fritsch: we patch those in kdebase as I recall, Lure can confirm
<Riddell> pykde doesn't work with global keyboard accelarators alas
<Lure> fritsch: not for edgy - I wanted to do something in ksmserver, but we were already in RC freeze
<Riddell> ah, yes
<fritsch> Lure: oki, thx very much
<Lure> you could use ksticky keys and dcop interfaces of power-manager - I might write a small howto for this
<fritsch> Lure: this would be even nicer :-)  thank you! and have fun and get some calm
<fritsch> stress is poison
* fritsch good to say only some day before the release
<Lure> fritsch: I have stress at work, kubuntu is to calm down ;-)
<Riddell> yay, katapult, qts and k-d-s all accepted
<Riddell> so we're sorted for edgy!  nothing can go wrong now!
<fritsch> Riddell: copied and pasted "this.13:27" for my blog
<fritsch> have fun altogether and thx for your great work!
<Tonio_> Riddell: great news ;)
<Tonio_> haha, got it !
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a fix for THE oldest kubuntu bug
<Riddell> mm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the 'incomplete konqueror menus" bug
<Tonio_> I found a patch on the net
<Tonio_> I tested here widelly, and it works like a charm
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 41594  
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41594 in kubuntu-default-settings "dapper: konqueror (web) won't always show all menu entries" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41594
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the patch : http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/34
<Tonio_> I also tested the "merged stop and reload buttons"
<Tonio_> works nicelly but I think it causes konq crashes sometimes
<Tonio_> I have to investigate
<Tonio_> Riddell: I put all the stuff on my repo, we'll test during the uds
<Tonio_> I really would like to see that bug closed...
<Tonio_> Riddell: to reproduce the bug :http://light.pcinpact.com/actu/news/32232-iPod-cinq-ans.htm?ca=&vc=1&p=2&#c879782
<Tonio_> click on "plus beaux" link
<Tonio_> it loads a new window, with incomplete "view" menu
<Tonio_> konqueror ignores kds settings
<Tonio_> with the patch, it works
<Riddell> nifty
<Lure> Riddell: this is nice fix: http://commit-digest.org/issues/2006-10-22/moreinfo/585670/
<imbrandon> Lure, +1 i seem to be bitten by that bug quite a bit i think
<Lure> imbrandon: me too - I just got used to it (so I did not notice it even) :-(
<imbrandon> Riddell, that looks like a fairly trivial change that closes a TON of bugs, think i coudl get that in now ?
<Lure> imbrandon: we should find LP bugs that are cause by this...
<imbrandon> s/ProgressItem *mMailCheckProgressItem;/QGuardedPtr<ProgressItem> mMailCheckProgressItem;/ is the change 
<Riddell> it would need testing, then can go in edgy-updates
<imbrandon> Riddell, kk
<imbrandon> since i seem to be bitten by that bug i'll build it and put it up for Lure and me to test , sound ok Lure ?
<imbrandon> then we can go from there
<Lure> imbrandon: will do
<imbrandon> kk i'll make a patch and build it now
<imbrandon> please tell me your on i386
<imbrandon> hehe
<Lure> i386
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> Lure, well that pacth dosent seem to be the total fix
<imbrandon> becouse its already in edgy
<imbrandon> ( kde 3.5.5 )
<Lure> :-(
<Lure> It seems we need to report 3.5.5 crashes to b.k.o...
<imbrandon> yea
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have rights to approve kubuntu related specs or not ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I'll be writing the 2 other specs we want for the uds (samba integration and voip solution) and email mdz
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you okay to discuss this during the uds ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you don't need to e-mail mdz, he'll get notification of them all
<Riddell> Tonio_: I am yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but he asked for email concerning the specs to discuss at uds
<Riddell> oh, I didn't see that
<bddebian> Howdy
<mhb> hi all
<Jucato> hi bddebian, hi mhb :)
<bddebian> Hello mhb, Jucato
<Lure> imbrandon: should we push this for uds-mtv: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-kde-support
<Tonio_> Lure: in my opinion we should target konqueror, really
<Lure> Tonio_: may firefox users (like me) are not satisfied with suboptimal behaviour
<Lure> Tonio_: I try to switch to konqueror every couple of months, but I cannot
<Lure> :-(
<Lure> And firefox is widely used browser and deserves better
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is that the patches to integrate konqueror to kde are nasty hacks
<mhb> Tonio_: firefox, you mean
<Tonio_> mhb: yes :) sorry
<mhb> I still don't get the half feature half bug 67314
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67314 in kubuntu-default-settings "[edgy]  Can't show root (/) in gtk file chooser after update to edgy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67314
<mhb> why is it good that it can't show root?
<jdong> mhb: heh, I guess it's a side-effect that it affects GNOME in addition to KDE
* jdong is personally not a big fan of it in either environment... he rm -f /.hidden :)
* mhb just noticed it does in KDE's open dialogue too
<mhb> why?
<mhb> I can name a milion of times when I need to open /usr/ and I'm accustomed to going to "/" and then clicking my way through
<mhb> million times, sorry
<jdong> mhb: the stupid user paradigm, I guess... users are too stupid to know that anything other than /home and /media exist :P
<jdong> you can tell I'm not happy about it either
<Tonio_> Riddell: the mail's subject is "UDS Mountain View: Call for Topics", sent on 10/14
<Riddell> Tonio_: which says to 'click "Propose for meeting agenda"' not to e-mail matt
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, my memory sometimes segfault :)
<Tonio_> I'll re-read it to do it correctly
* jdong dives into ktorrent SVN to pull out more speed fixes
<mhb> who made the decision of hiding all dirs except /media and /home in / ?
<Tonio_> mhb: was a common decision and _Sime implemented this
<mhb> hm...
<Tonio_> or maybe _Sime decided and we agreed :)
<Tonio_> mhb: why ?
<mhb> it seems illogical to me
<Tonio_> mhb: why ?
<jdong> Tonio_: because for a user to be browsing through the filesystem, he already has a purpose set out
<jdong> if he just wanted /home and /media, there's buttons for those on the shortcut pane thingie
<mhb> Tonio_: I know I'm not the most typical user in the world but I take me a lot as example. When I want to go to my home dir I use the button on the left. When I want to go to /media, I also use the button on the left.
<jdong> :)
<Tonio_> jdong: a user will not have acces rights to those files
<jdong> Tonio_: /usr/share/doc?
<jdong> I think he does
<jdong> or, an open with dialog
<mhb> Tonio_: when I want to check /usr/share/locale-langpack or k-d-s for some artwork I open the / dir and descend through the structure
<Tonio_> jdong: write access ? :)
<jdong> selecting /usr/bin/whatever
<jdong> Tonio_: why does it have to be write access?
<Tonio_> mhb: that's not the Joe user case
<Tonio_> you are a power user
<Tonio_> simply choose to display those files
<Tonio_> another solution is to type the folder address in the address bar
<Tonio_> works too
<Tonio_> it doesn't change anything for the poweruser
<jdong> wow, this feels like a GNOME-ish discussion.... only there's actually a way around the stupidity filter
<Tonio_> but makes the system view easy for my mother
<mhb> Tonio_: my sister (a 10 year old) never went beyond the home dir
<Tonio_> jdong: the difference with gnome is that we have the address bar activated out the the box hehe :)
<mhb> Tonio_: and she's using Kubuntu from Dapper
<jdong> :)
<Tonio_> mhb: yes, but the systems looks complicated if you display everything
<Tonio_> if you are a poweruser, you :
<jdong> my neighbor is a complete newcomer from linux and he had no issues with seeing the entire /....
<Tonio_> - generally use the shell
<Tonio_> - can show the hidden folders
<jdong> other than he did ask questions about how it worked, from a curiousity standpoint
<Tonio_> - can type the folder url in the address bar
<Tonio_> and concerning the gnome based discussion
<mhb> Tonio_: if I remember correctly hiding functionality just for the sake of hiding was never the KDE style of work
<Tonio_> my feeling is that gnome can good ideas sometimes, no reason to ignore them "because that's a gnome point of view"
<mhb> Tonio_: no, but I chose KDE for it's features
<Tonio_> mhb: and ?
<Tonio_> mhb: okay so we should remove the full kds package then
<Tonio_> the way I configured konqueror wasn't the kde style of work
<Tonio_> kde style of work is to add the maximum options
<mhb> Tonio_: no,that's not my point
<Tonio_> 3 buttons bar in konqueror
<Riddell> mhb: the idea is to use / as a replacement for system:/
<mhb> Riddell: why?
<Tonio_> mhb: because ioslaves are creating LOTS of issues
<Tonio_> mhb: for example with gtk applications
<mhb> Riddell: I wouldn't complain about that if it didn't block my style of working with KDE
<Riddell> mhb: so show hidden files
<Tonio_> exactly... I don't understand the problem...
<Jucato> will deleting /.hidden also rever to the normal setting?or his showing hidden files the only way to work around it?
<Tonio_> mhb: or type the url in the address bar....
<Tonio_> Jucato: it will but any kds update will reinstall the file
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> but I don't understand people that complain "I cannor do the way I want"
<mhb> Riddell: so we want to pretend that we have no unix structure at all?
<Tonio_> as long as you can display the hidden files, where is the issue ?
<jdong> it's an inconvenience?
<mhb> Riddell: I spent quite a lot of time translating descriptions of the unix structure in the Kubuntu desktop guide
<Tonio_> mhb: no we want to make the system view easy
<Tonio_> but visible for those who want too
<Tonio_> mhb: look at OSX for example
<jdong> sure, let's hide all new apps installed by default, too
<jdong> expert users can find them via the command line
<Tonio_> jdong: that's what we do for kcontrol hehe :)
<jdong> lol
<Tonio_> jdong: seriously, who as a standard user minds the system view ?
<Tonio_> you all used windows in the past, who learned the C:\windows structure ?
<Tonio_> who using OSX minds the folder structure ?
<mhb> Tonio_: I was frustrated every time I opened that
<Tonio_> only powerusers do
<Tonio_> and powerusers can find the files they want very easilly
<mhb> Tonio_: a 14 year old gamer is no power user :o)
<Tonio_> there are 3 ways to do
<Tonio_> mhb: my girlfriend is frustated when she browse the system
<Tonio_> too complicated for her
<Tonio_> confusing and of course useless
<mhb> Tonio_: my sister never mentioned that
<Tonio_> as long as we are not removing the possibility to do as before, were is the issue ?
<mhb> Tonio_: maybe your girlfriend is a Windows power user but no Unix power user
<jdong> oh yeah? well my relatives are cooler than both of yours :)
<Tonio_> mhb: ask her
<Tonio_> compare the 2 views and ask her which one is the best in her opinion
<Tonio_> no doubt at her response
<mhb> Tonio_: no doubt, she doesn't care :o)
<jdong> well, the maximize button confuses the hell out of my grandma
<mhb> Tonio_: but that's another story
<jdong> should that be hidden too?
<Tonio_> mhb: and don't forget you can always do as you want
<jdong> same with the window menu
<Tonio_> just display hidden files
<jdong> and the right click button
<Lure> jdong: just press F8 and you see everything
<mhb> Tonio_: I don't want to see hidden files in my home dir but I'd like to see hidden files in "/"
<Tonio_> Lure: F8 ? that's for the embeded console :)
<jdong> Lure: that's not the point. Why do I have to press an extra button just because Tonio_'s girlfriend complains a lot? :D
<Tonio_> mhb: okay make your own distro then, or remove kds...
<Tonio_> mhb: there are dozens of distros that do the way you want
<jdong> whoo! jdongbuntu time!
<Tonio_> we cannot feet everyone way to work
<jdong> actually, that's probably Kjdongkbuntu :)
<mhb> I agree with jdong in this problem
<Tonio_> that's impossible, so we have to choose the best compromise
<Jucato> aka brokenbuntu? :P
<Lure> jdong: as power user you can decide to make empty /.hidden and /media/.hidden
<Tonio_> jdong: I didn't even gave my opinion
<jdong> Lure: already have
<Tonio_> that's not my choice (for once)
<Lure> jdong: so, what is the problem?
<mhb> Tonio_: we must take an another point of view in consideration
<jdong> it's annoying to have to do that every time I do an install
<Tonio_> jdong: make your own settings package then........
<mhb> Tonio_: still a large number of Kubuntu users are power users, even if we want to change that
<Lure> Tonio_: is /.hidden treated as config file (it should be) or is always overwritten?
<Tonio_> fork kds for your needs.......
<Riddell> jdong: they are config files, you can preserve their emptyness in /etc
<Tonio_> Lure: overwritten, as it is not in /etc
<jdong> Tonio_: I think in the future we need to provide a kds package that's the equivalent of default KDE
<Tonio_> Riddell: are they ?
<mhb> Tonio_: and those power users actually recommend the distribution
<jdong> especially if this simplification thing goes any further
<mhb> Tonio_: to the non-power ones
<Riddell> jdong: i.e. uninstalling k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah yes, it has been changed, you're right, with simlinks in folders
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure .hidden -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root
<jdong> Riddell: oh, does that really undo everything?
<Riddell> jdong: most things
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I remember, that changed a month ago
<mhb> Tonio_: but most power users (my own experience) won't recommend a distribution for novices, but distribution they use
<Tonio_> mhb: that's exactly why linux is only 1% of the market
<mhb> Tonio_: the trend is changing
<Tonio_> because those gentoo users are suggesting gentoo to their mother
<Tonio_> a poweruser based distro is for and only for powerusers
<Tonio_> I don't even suggest kubuntu for a novice, but ubuntu.....
<mhb> Tonio_: yes, and your "you should change distribution" argument is really a poison for Kubuntu spreading
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's a bug then
<Tonio_> kubuntu needs simplification at the moment, to reach the same usability level as ubuntu as for novices
<mhb> Tonio_: I don't mean you no offence
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope fiesty will be ready, but I don't consider it ready for grandmothers currently ;)
<mhb> I recommend Kubuntu because far more people are able to run KDE
<Tonio_> that's why I'm currently focussing on konqueror, media simplication etc...
<mhb> and they actually like it
<Tonio_> mhb: well I recommend kubuntu for people that have a few knowledge in informatics (only the bases)
<Tonio_> but for a total novice, I think for example ubuntu or mandriva are more adapted (at the moment at least)
<Tonio_> that's why I want to improve kubuntu
<Tonio_> if everything was perfect in my opinion, I wouldn't contribute ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: no, of course
<Tonio_> mhb: but for the same reasons, people will complain because I'm patching kaffeine to remove audio features
<mhb> Tonio_: but if I am working on a configuration tool, for example (and I will be real soon), I'll try to make it so that it would be possible to set as many options as possible
<Tonio_> kaudiocreator users will complain because we will probably remove it to favor k3b etc......;
<mhb> Tonio_: while still maintaining usability
<Tonio_> mhb: which is impossible to do
<mhb> Tonio_: for example my sister doesn't know what /home means. She can't speak English yet. That's why she doesn't care whether to have / with all or just with reduced options
<Tonio_> usabillity + simplicity <> maximu functionalities
<Tonio_> that's a base
<Tonio_> mhb: and yes I agree the folders like 'desktop' should be translated
<mhb> Tonio_: since I know a lot of docs (translated them) I know that's the goal KDE's trying to achieve
<Tonio_> that's a good idea
<abattoir> 
<Tonio_> mhb: if kde was succeding in this, kds package wouldn't exist
<Tonio_> kde is failing making something accessible to novices, I'm sorry but that's my opinion
<Tonio_> but they are making a fatastic desktop for powerusers
<Tonio_> our goal is to make is accessible to novices
<mhb> Tonio_: in my opinion (there were some stats about that at least here in Czech Rep.) more people actually use KDE than GNOME ... even novices
<Tonio_> but if that reduces functionnalities for some powerusers, they are free to use a poweruser based distro, like debian or gentoo
<Tonio_> or slackware
<mhb> Tonio_: we shouldn't give up KDE goals, though
<mhb> Tonio_: and KDE goals exist
<Tonio_> yes, lots of novices are using kde
<Tonio_> that doesn't mean kde is the perfect choice for novices
<Tonio_> mych more people are using osx or widows :) that's the point
<Tonio_> mhb: yes and I hope kde4 will succeed in that goal
<Tonio_> I just think the out of the box kde 3 doesn't
<mhb> Tonio_: AFAIK C:\Windows or Documents and Settings are visible in both Vista and XP
<mhb> Tonio_: the folders in the C:\ directory are visible
<Tonio_> mhb: all the system related files and folders are hidden
<abattoir> mhb: well, windows hides stuff like Program files or even System by default, but there is a message telling you that, which i feel we lack
<Tonio_> even in "documents and settings"
<Lure> Riddell: I have proposed my specs for uds-mtv, but they do not show on https://features.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-mtv/ - how to get them accepted for uds?
<Tonio_> mhb: you will not confuse me on windows hehe :) windows is my job ;)
<mhb> abattoir: it already does hide the dirs?
<Tonio_> mhb: is C:\boot.ini displayed by default ?
<mhb> Tonio_: I probably won't
<mhb> Tonio_: I don't use them :o) I just say what I remember
<Tonio_> what "about documents and settings/local settings"
<Tonio_> all system related files are hidden
<Riddell> Lure: 'click "Propose for meeting agenda"'
<mhb> Tonio_: not all / dirs are system
<abattoir> mhb: yup, on a default installation C:\Program Files and C:\System (sorry, don't remember the paths correctly anymore) are hidden, but as i said, there is a message which clearly indicaates that, so people don't get confused
<Riddell> Lure: and they'll get reviewed for acceptance
<Tonio_> powerusers can display them (I do) but my syster doesn't need this
<Lure> Riddell: I did, so I just need to wait for approval?
<Tonio_> mhb: /etc files are /usr files are too in my opinion
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> mhb: /home files are not
<mhb> Tonio_: do you do community support for (K)ubuntu sometimes?
<Tonio_> mhb: of course
<mhb> Tonio_: let's say a user has a problem and you need to see the logs
<Lure> Tonio_: did you propose kubuntu multimedia spec?
<Tonio_> mhb: /usr/share/docs files are not designed to be browsed with konqueror "by the lambda"
<Tonio_> Lure: will do today
<Tonio_> mhb: but to be used with "help" menus and khelpcenter
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, please subscribe me ;-)
<mhb> Tonio_: you say to him "send me the /var/log/xorg.log file" and he'll probably say he doesn't have a /var/ directory
<Tonio_> mhb: if I need to see the logs, I will send the path to the user and say him to paste the path in the addres bar
<Tonio_> no problem :)
<Riddell> ksystemlog
<Tonio_> Riddell: also yes
<mhb> Riddell: yes, in KDE ... I don't know the counterpart in Ubuntu or Xubuntu, though
<Riddell> or Show Hidden Files as we've said lots already
<Tonio_> mhb: but if I need the files, it is very easy to say him how to do
<Tonio_> "paste  /var/log/ in the address bar and send me xorg.conf"
<mhb> Riddell: if I'll say that to every one of them we'll all end up with showing hidden files
<Lure> Riddell: who can get me rights to modify https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-kde-support
<Tonio_> mhb: where is the issue ?
<Lure> Riddell: I would like to add wiki page
<mhb> Tonio_: the issue is clear from my POV: you just disabled a way to browse the system many users, not just me are accustomed to
<Riddell> Lure: https://features.launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-10-rmn30
<mhb> Tonio_: should I bring every single one novice user of Kubuntu who likes things to stay that way?
<Tonio_> mhb: as we did when we removed kcontrol
<Tonio_> who complains now ?
<Lure> Riddell: so only registrant?
<Tonio_> mhb: as I did when I simplified konqueror
<Tonio_> who complains now ?
<mhb> Tonio_: now WE complain, can't you see?
<Tonio_> mhb: I'm talking about not powerusers :)
<Riddell> Lure: I know matt can too so there's probably some group that can control these things
<mhb> Tonio_: should we break your window before you notice it? :o))
<mhb> Tonio_: and stand and scream in the streets? :o)
<Lure> Riddell: will mail Robert...
<mhb> Tonio_: so you basically say we shouldn't care about what power users say
<Tonio_> mhb: let's re-debate this in the meeting them.......; but I know what the average opinion is
<Tonio_> mhb: exactly, that's my opinion
<mhb> Tonio_: should I bring supporters then?
<Tonio_> powerusers are "powerusers"
<Tonio_> means that they can find a way to do as they want
<Tonio_> my sister cannot
<mhb> Tonio_: well that's a dangerous opinion
<Tonio_> there are enough powerusers based distros out there
<mhb> _dangerous_
<Tonio_> if kubuntu isn't adapted anymore, they can switch
<Tonio_> but lambda users cannot switch to debian
<Tonio_> that's why kubuntu exists
<Tonio_> dangerous, maybe, but my opinion, yes
<mhb> Tonio_: I'll bring people to the meeting then
<mhb> Tonio_: average Joes who like it that way
<Tonio_> if we decide to target powerusers, let's stop kubuntu now
<Tonio_> debian is perfect for them
<Jucato> is it possible to have a sort of "patched" k-d-s available that doesn't have the .hidden settings only?
<mhb> Tonio_: you're breaking the motto of kubuntu, can't you see?
<Riddell> Jucato: no.  they're config files as I've said
<mhb> Tonio_: you're making a distribution _NOT_ for everyone
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> mhb: it still is
<Riddell> mhb: that's a bit harsh
<Tonio_> you have 3 ways to access your files
<mhb> Riddell: sorry
<mhb> Tonio_: I apologize for the harsh comment
<Tonio_> but before, there was not any way to hide the files for Joe
<Tonio_> that's what I call a comprimise
<Tonio_> make it simple for most users, but still accessible for powerusers
<mhb> but I still think when we do something against the power users, we're breaking the kubuntu motto
<Tonio_> mhb: I don't mind :)
<Tonio_> we don't do something against powerusers
<mhb> Tonio_: it wasn't just me who says it will affect him
<Tonio_> but I prefer powerusers to do 2 more clicks if that makes it easier for lambda users
<Tonio_> instead of something designed for powerusers without any way for lambda users to change it
<Tonio_> that's my definition of compromise
<Tonio_> kcontrol is still accessible, but systemsettings is favored
<Tonio_> exactly the same problem there
<Tonio_> mhb: there are 100 ways to use konqueror
<mhb> Tonio_: no, I see a lot more problems arising here
<Tonio_> simplification means to favor a way among another one
<Tonio_> mhb: and if most people complain that'll be removed
<Tonio_> but the purpose of edgy is to try new things
<mhb> Tonio_: if you want to do such radical changes, consult with the community first
<Tonio_> mhb: I didn't do the change, I just agree with it
<mhb> Tonio_: if you want to do such radical changes, you should notify the documentation team and the translation team
<Riddell> we did, it was brought up at the meeting and sime blogged about it
<Tonio_> and in my opinion, not only the community needs to be consulted
<abattoir> mhb: tbh, it has been in edgy for sometime now, it must've been noticed earlier and debted, imho
<Tonio_> the community is build with powerusers
<Tonio_> Joe user isn't on irc
<mhb> Tonio_: Joe power user isn't here
<Jucato_> but we do need to have a proper wiki/documentation for this...
<Tonio_> we have to consult powerusers, our families etc.......
<Tonio_> get the global feeling
<Tonio_> I think that was done
<mhb> Riddell: one of the most frustrating things in this problem for me personally is that I translated the whole part of kubuntu desktop guide where the root directories are described
<mhb> Riddell: but there is no part I've translated about this change
<Tonio_> mhb: I can understand that and yes that's an issue
<mhb> Riddell: and there's nobody that would apologize to me for doing a futile translation
<Tonio_> that's why we should sync better with the documentation team
<Tonio_> I totally agree on that point
<mhb> Riddell: well not only to me, to the whole Kubuntu translation team or the -doc team
<mhb> Tonio_: I can live with the change personally
<mhb> Tonio_: but I don't know how it will affect a) KDE fans b) other power users which actually help us make Kubuntu as good as it is
<Tonio_> mhb: we'll see :)
<mhb> Tonio_: if everyone scream "I'm happy with it!" I'll be a lot calmer
<Tonio_> the purpose of edgy is to try new things
<Tonio_> and lots of people didn't complain about it
<Jucato> if it's any indication, some comments have already come in from the forum (kubuntuforums.net)
<robotgeek> i guess the desktop guide is kind of my fault. i had not done much
<Tonio_> mhb: for one people complaning, how many agree and don't ay anything ?
<Tonio_> hard to know no ?
<Tonio_> mhb: a good example : I've merged the view switching buttons
<mhb> Tonio_: the same number as the ones that disagree and don't say anything .o)
<Tonio_> *lots* of people are complaining 3 buttons are better, to make it easy to switch between the view
<Tonio_> the average complains
<mhb> that's why we should ask
<Tonio_> fiesty will probably be back to 3 buttons mode
<Tonio_> I am not a dictator :) that's mark role, not mine :)
<Tonio_> so let's get the feeling of those changes and we'll decide for fiesty
<Tonio_> but in my opinion, if OSX is such respected for its usability, it is because they have done the same thing
<mhb> Tonio_: OK...I'll try to ask the users I usually talk with
<Tonio_> and that applies to windows too
<Tonio_> mhb: be sure to ask "objectively"
<Tonio_> ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: count on it :o) "Do you hate the bug as much as I do?" :o))
<Tonio_> mhb: just for info, at the very begining I complained too
<Tonio_> because I use konqueror the same way than you
<Tonio_> I complained here a lot
<Tonio_> I changed my mind asking to my mother, sister and girlfriend
<mhb> Tonio_: I can live with it as well
<Tonio_> mhb: so can I :)
<Jucato> will there be a wiki (plain English probably?) for this change? something we could point users to, when they ask?
* robotgeek is not going to upgrade!
<mhb> Tonio_: the bad thing is that we can't both keep the files hidden (I know how many I have in $home) and root files visible
<mhb> Tonio_: that's what I would prefer - but don't change it the power user way, change it the Kubuntu way
<mhb> Tonio_: let's say System Settings -> Power User Settings -> Show Root Folder checkbox
<mhb> Tonio_: I'd love that
<Tonio_> mhb: that's an option
<abattoir> mhb: why all the trouble when as Riddell said it's just a config file, a power user would definitely know how to get around it
<Tonio_> abattoir: that's my opinion too
<mhb> abattoir: I am a power user who likes graphical tools for instance :o)
<abattoir> Tonio_: but i do think there should be a message of some sort :P
<mhb> abattoir: furthermore the files get hidden again every time I upgrade the system
<Jucato> hehe that would be nice, too. :)
<abattoir> Tonio_: but i agree it's not quite feasible w/ the current infrastructure
<Tonio_> Riddell: the konqueror settings loading patch causes konqueror to segfault sometimes.... but fixes the issue, so I try to clean it.... whould be nice to fix this, really
<Tonio_> abattoir: let's wait for kde4 then, and find the best compromise waiting for it
<Riddell> mhb: no they don't, they're config files
<mhb> Riddell: even when k-d-s upgrades?
<Riddell> Tonio_: ervin said he'd be doing something different in KDE 4
<Riddell> mhb: yes
<mhb> I'd still prefer that to be set up through some graphical tool
<Tonio_> mhb: yeah I was wrong concerning this, they are now config files....
<mhb> Tonio_: no problem
<Jucato> Tonio_: meaning if you modify or remove the config file, updating kds won't bring it back?
<mhb> but I think it should be possible to revert such changes
<Riddell> Jucato: correct
<mhb> because it's a bit "drastic change" for me
<imbrandon> sorry i got in late on the conversation but --> [09:48]  <mhb> Tonio_: but most power users (my own experience) won't recommend a distribution for novices, but distribution they use <--- that is 100000% wrong, i cant count the number of times i have heard someone in my lug say they use {gentoo,debian} but hand out ubuntu cd's to friends and family
<Jucato> Riddell: kool. thanks :)
<mhb> imbrandon: experience differs .o)
<Tonio_> imbrandon yes but I also saw a lot of "nerds" suggesting gentoo to average joe
<mhb> imbrandon: I can't count the number of gentoo folks that try to push gentoo to the servers although gentoo's not the best one for servers
<imbrandon> mhb, and also for the hidden files, it is very very simple just to click "show hidden files"
<Tonio_> thinking they'll never have to perform powerusers actions
<Lure> Tonio_: I have proposed your two spec for uds-mtv
<mhb> imbrandon: true, but I don't want to show hidden files :o) I just want to see the root ones
<Tonio_> Lure: there are 3 specs :)
<abattoir> hmm, i just tried removing .hidden and reinstalling kubuntu-default-settings, the file got back in
<Tonio_> which ones did you proposed ?
<mhb> imbrandon: I'm happier without the load of stuff hidden in $home
<Lure> Tonio_: have seen only viop and samba
<mhb> imbrandon: at least in konqueror
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I'll proposed the third :)
<Tonio_> Lure: media simplication
<mhb> abattoir: you probably need to change the content, not deleting it
<imbrandon> then you as a power user that knows things are in /usr/share/doc ( as opposed to joe that will click "help" on the kmenu ) can edit /.hidden ;)
<imbrandon> easy as pie
<Lure> Tonio_: I am thining about desktop search - we should really discuss kerry and strigi...
<mhb> imbrandon: more work, though
<imbrandon> mhb, well power users can do more work, joe cant
<imbrandon> ( and often do )
<Tonio_> Lure: absolutly true
<Tonio_> Lure: is beagle splitted now ?
<mhb> imbrandon: well I like kubuntu because I don't have to change the configuration much
<imbrandon> mhb, how many times have you installed a OS ( linux or not ) and left everything 100% default ?
<mhb> imbrandon: now I have to :o)
<Lure> Tonio_: I do not think so (I prefer strigi anyhow - I hate C#/mono slack)
<mhb> imbrandon: I make 100% less changes with Kubuntu than I did with slackware
<Tonio_> Lure: hum yes, true :) mono sucks :)
<imbrandon> mhb, sure, and give me a few use cases , infact start with 1 for a users getting at something not in /home or /media ?
<imbrandon> i keep asking that and none can answer it, it seems they are just "used" to the old way
<mhb> imbrandon: I need that
<imbrandon> but again joe isnt 
<imbrandon> you need what ?
<mhb> imbrandon: joe shouldn't be used to going to / in the first place .o)
<imbrandon> exactly
<imbrandon> so why show it to him
<mhb> imbrandon: no need to include Root Directory in the Quick Links on the left (in the open dialog)
<imbrandon> not just the open dialogs
<imbrandon> what about konqueror
<mhb> imbrandon: what if you need to go there?
<imbrandon> quick links are a dirty hack to fix a problem , a cluttered filesystem
<imbrandon> mhb, simple , type it in or click show hidden files
<imbrandon> but why would you need to go there, that what i;m asking, i can say what if all day
<mhb> imbrandon: you're reading a documentation (read the bit about the outdated documentation above) or a HOWTO that says "Open the /var/log/something.log and make sure it contains the line aa bb"
<imbrandon> serouisly, i'm asking, dont take me wrong, irc isnt the best communications at times
* Lure -> home, bbl
<mhb> my pizza's ready, so let's wait a bit
<imbrandon> sure and if it says /var/log/blah/blah TYPE IT IN as it says, but "joe" will click "Help" for docs
<imbrandon> or go on the net
<imbrandon> and a "howto" will tell you exactly how to do it ( mostly command line )
<imbrandon> i still dont see that as a use case "for general every day use" , that is a corner case that is solved by "show hidden files" or typing it in
<mhb> imbrandon: one possible argument is that normal users don't need to go to the root dir most of the time (which is good) but it's no explanation why we should hide it
<mhb> imbrandon: nobody can say an argument when they need it because they don't.
<mhb> imbrandon: but there are some users that need to
<mhb> imbrandon: me
<mhb> imbrandon: and other power users
<imbrandon> well i have been publicly asking for 3 months now, and no one has come up with a reson they "need" it out side of your corner case you jsut made
<mhb> imbrandon: the interesting thing is: what can they do if they descend into the / hierarchy?
<mhb> imbrandon: can they do harm like the Windows users can?
<mhb> imbrandon: they can only get lost, but they can easily get out with the friendly home icon
<imbrandon> its not all about harm, its about confusion and easy adoption
<imbrandon> why should i ( even as a power user ) have to scroll through 30 directorys on my / to get to /media when "day to day" on a "desktop os" i will never use those other directorty
<mhb> imbrandon: my sister will get confused even if there is a one directory called "home"
<mhb> imbrandon: because she doesn't speak English ... maybe we can work on the solution so that you actually don't need to go to the / dir and see the English
<mhb> imbrandon: but when you do, you should see it
<imbrandon> mhb, thats a translation issue, totaly OT for this issue
<mhb> imbrandon: I disagree, though
<imbrandon> howso?
<imbrandon> there is a diffrence between computer littercy and easy of use
<mhb> imbrandon: well the root directory is well documented in the kubuntu desktop guide
<mhb> imbrandon: did you see that?
<mhb> imbrandon: it clearly states what the directories are for and it should note which are important for the user
<imbrandon> mhb, sure and on first use 98.999999% of users will never have read that, make it intutive , i dont want to have to read the docs to use it
<imbrandon> make it ewasy to begin with
<mhb> imbrandon: yes, I agree
<imbrandon> then whats the problem ?
<mhb> imbrandon: but I still can't see the logic behind the hiding
<imbrandon> are they nessesary for every day use?
<mhb> imbrandon: I feel it's kind of a workaround
<mhb> imbrandon: the users in Dapper didn't have the need to go to the / directory and some of them have never been ther
<mhb> imbrandon: why hide it then?
<imbrandon> how else would they get to their files then ?
<mhb> imbrandon: they start in their home directory, they can get to the media through the desktop or the System menu icon
<imbrandon> what about if i want to open my music on a samba mount? why should i scroll through 30 directorys i'll never use to get to /media
<imbrandon> mhb, but thats not how new users do it, they use one file browser as tought to them by windows and osx
<mhb> imbrandon: what? you use the system menu icon, that's what it's there for... or use the link in the konqueror home page
<mhb> imbrandon: konqueror default page can direct you to the samba places ... I use that myself sometimes
<imbrandon> sure and you know what the system menu opens ? /
<imbrandon> then i can clicki on media or home
<imbrandon> where ever i need to go, not 30 others
* n8k99 wonders if this is similiar to the $HOME thread on kde-usability mailing list
<mhb> well, my long arguments short... I don't think is wise to hide other dirs and direct everyone to / because the non-English users won't understand it (unlike System menu, which is translated like Home Folder, Storage Media, Remote Places and such) and the second thing I disagree with is that there is no configuration tool that can enable the root dirs only (not the home hidden files) - power users can spend a few minutes on fixing the files by hand
<mhb> it's not that short, I know .o)
* marseillai is happy! i've finally succeed to get auto rejoin after a kick on konversation! :D
<mhb> imbrandon: I understand it may be an improvement for the English novice users ... but if we create trouble for both the non-English novice and power users, it's too much trouble for too little features
<mhb> after all, we're making a Linux distribution for everyone
<mhb> or you are, to be exact :o)
<mhb> but it's not me who makes the feedback, it's all of the Kubuntu users
<mhb> I'll try to gather some opinions from them and then we may or may not reconsider
<mhb> sorry about spamming :o) Howgh.
<imbrandon> mhb, we have gathered many opinoins over the last 3 months and to be perfectly honest there has only been 3 "questions" about it from power users including your self , the rest has been a warm welcome, but you are welcome to do as you wish, feedback is always good
<mhb> imbrandon: I've seen at least 2 people disagree with it today here including myself...
<imbrandon> i seen you and another and that was included in the 3 ;)
<imbrandon> and other than a translastion issue ( that you your self said was well documented ) i dont see a reason not to do it
<mhb> imbrandon: that's a misinterpretation
<imbrandon> howso? you said the root dir structor was documented, the docs are translated well
<mhb> imbrandon: for example this change is not documented in kubuntu-docs at all, AFAIK
<imbrandon> thats not what i said
<mhb> imbrandon: instead there are descriptions of directories that are currently not there
<mhb> imbrandon: I cannot consider this well-documented
<mhb> imbrandon: the original structure was well documented, but the change actually corrupts the documentation in a way
<imbrandon> they are their , just not shown, and if they are documented the so is /home was my point ( thats not translated )
<mhb> imbrandon: and nobody can delete all that redundant stuff now, I fear
<mhb> imbrandon: wasn't your point that it should not be necessary to see it? 
<mhb> .o)
<imbrandon> omg you did not read what i said
<imbrandon> please read again
<imbrandon> [11:13]  <imbrandon> and other than a translastion issue ( that you your self said was well documented ) i dont see a reason not to do it
<imbrandon> the directory struct is documented correct ? you just said so, thus /home is documented, thus not a translation problem
<mhb> imbrandon: wrong
<imbrandon> as far as them being in the docs sure they still need to be becouse they are still there
<mhb> imbrandon: the directory /home or /media was accessible through System menu documented strings
<imbrandon> mhb, how is that wrong, i said the same thing you did just in a diffrent order
<imbrandon> NOT WHAT I SAID
<imbrandon> READ WHAT I SAID
<mhb> imbrandon: stop screaming, please :o)
<imbrandon> well please take a moment and read /again/ what i said, i have repeated it a few times now
<imbrandon> it is quite clear, i can explain more details if needed
<mhb> i dont want to have to read the docs to use it
<mhb> what you said
<imbrandon> you dont have to by your defination, do it the way you have been used to, we made it so when joe does it they way HE is used to it will look sane
<mhb> but if I understand you correctly now you're suggesting non-English users have to read the docs to understand what "home" or "media" means
<imbrandon> no , only what the directorys mean , that they would have had to do anyhow if they are in a position to where they see them
<imbrandon> making home and media only visable in some places dosent change that they were not translated before in those same spots
<imbrandon> thus a mute point about translation
<mhb> imbrandon: they know what "Domovsk sloka" means (Home Folder) in Czech and they can click through that
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> now exacvtly how is that a problem ?
<coreymon77> hi guys
<imbrandon> heya coreymon77
<coreymon77> im using the edgy rc and was wondering if  i could maybe help somehow
<imbrandon> mhb, ok let me put it to you like this
<imbrandon> coreymon77, support for edgy is in #ubuntu+1
<mhb> imbrandon: Riddell told me / should be a replacement for system:/ but system:/ is translated (therefore more accessible) while / is not
<imbrandon> mhb, let me put it to you like this
<mhb> imbrandon: ok
<imbrandon> ok you are in the file browser where you see /usr /home /media 
<coreymon77> i dont mean get help, i mean help out
<imbrandon> corect ?
<imbrandon> coreymon77, sure one sec i'll give you some info
<imbrandon> ok mhb
<imbrandon> NOW
<imbrandon> i take away /usr 
<imbrandon> how the heck dsoes that change weather /home is translated or not
<Riddell> imbrandon: it should be doable with .directory files
<imbrandon> it dosent, if they needed translation before it was hidden they still do now
<coreymon77> i could maybe help with translating
<coreymon77> i know some hebrew
<imbrandon> Riddell, what should ?
<imbrandon> ahh translation ?
<mhb> Riddell: well it should be complete before the switch from system:/ to /
<imbrandon> that would rock, could we slip that in -updates ?
<imbrandon> mhb, edgy will have edges for new stuff ;)
<mhb> imbrandon: I see it now
<mhb> imbrandon: if you want to slip that in -updates it would be good to poke all the translators about that
<mhb> imbrandon: I can do that
<imbrandon> mhb, ok but let us get the implmentaion worked out first, i'm sure it would hit rosetta
<imbrandon> but sounds like a .plan
<imbrandon> coreymon77, sorry , was a bit into a disscussion
<imbrandon> ok
<mhb> imbrandon: -doc and lang guys should know about it at the right time, that's what I say
<imbrandon> yes you are more than welcome to help translate http://launchpad.net ( not sure about the direct link but mhb could point you there )
<imbrandon> coreymon77, ^^
<mhb> coreymon77: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/
<fdoving> one point about the /.hidden link, is that removing it will make it re-appear when kubuntu-system-settings is reinstalled. (it's in the postinst script, and it's not a config file.) The real file is /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root and that's what users should remove if they don't want it.
<imbrandon> and if you wish to help out packaging check out the package guide ( url to follow ) and hang out in #ubuntu-motu 
<imbrandon> !package guide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<imbrandon> fdoving, correct
<mhb> fdoving: thanks
<abattoir> fdoving: or making it empty solves it too, right?
<fdoving> abattoir: true.
<abattoir>  /.hidden, i.e
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> but, does adept handle user input now? or does it fail when files have been changed and apt ask what to do? 
<mhb> Riddell: using the .directory entries this way would be really cool
<mhb> Riddell: I'd be a lot happier then
<Tonio_> Riddell: QString xmluiFile=cfg.readEntry("XMLUIFile","konqueror.rc");
<Tonio_> this is why we miss options sometimes....... the good file isn't loaded...... pretty easy to fix though :)
<fdoving> Riddell: does gnome-stuff handle .directory ? 
<imbrandon> fdoving, yes
<fdoving> ok, good.
<imbrandon> err .directory , i misread that as .hidden
<imbrandon> dunno i'll have to look
<imbrandon> but i would assume so
<mhb> fdoving: I guess so, not sure either
<fdoving> i consider that important.
<mhb> fdoving: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LangpacksDesktopfiles
<fdoving> [URL properties] 
<fdoving> ShowDotFiles=true
<fdoving> works for konq.
<fdoving> in /.directory
<fdoving> my firefox does not understand that key.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm preparing a new kds, renaming konq_kubuntu.rc to konqueror.rc, that resolves bug  41594
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41594 in kubuntu-default-settings "dapper: konqueror (web) won't always show all menu entries" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41594
<Tonio_> no need to maintain a patch for this :)
<coreymon77> ive finished the translating of adept updater into hebrew
<mhb> coreymon77: thanks, it's aprreciated. However, I must inform you that we are already past the langugage pack deadline for Edgy Eft release
<mhb> coreymon77: so don't be upset when your current translation won't ship with Edgy Eft, it will get to it with a language pack update (once in a month IIRC)
<mhb> coreymon77: the Ubuntu and Kubuntu developers need some time to prepare the packages, that's why the deadline happened a few days before the release of Edgy Eft
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> thats alright
<coreymon77> im still doing someting
<coreymon77> question
<coreymon77> how do i become a part of a translator team?
<mhb> coreymon77: go to the https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-he and in the top left corner there is a "Join Team" option
<marseillai> Riddell: i'm currently waiting kopete developer but i tell you a problem i've find. in edgy each update of kopete makes me loose my notification rules specific for each group or contact. general rules for notification stay but specific disappear. so i'll ask if it's a kubuntu specific problem or a kopete specific problem.
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> whats the deal with this generate gpg key thing
<coreymon77> its not working
<coreymon77> it gets to the generate alot of bbues thing
<coreymon77> and then just stops
<coreymon77> why is
<coreymon77> that
<coreymon77> what is going on?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> nvm
<coreymon77> its fixed
<coreymon77> what is my keyid?
<Riddell> gpg --fingerprint jriddell@ubuntu.com
<Riddell> pub   1024D/DD4D5088 2001-10-09
<Riddell> 1024D/DD4D5088 bit is the ID
<coreymon77> i think i found it
<coreymon77> what the
<coreymon77> i got this email full of a bunch of gibberish
<coreymon77> what do i do with it?
<coreymon77> Riddell: what do i do with the gibberish email?
<coreymon77> help?
<coreymon77> i cant do anything until i figure out what to do with this gibberish email (aka how to decrypt it) so can someone please help?
<Riddell> coreymon77: save it as a file and run it through gpg
<sebas> coreymon77: http://www.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto.html Has all the info you need.
<mhb> Riddell: the fix for the guidance translation is in a released update already (so I understand the Fix Released)
<mhb> ?
<Riddell> mhb: yes, although the new .pot will need to be imported into rosetta
<coreymon77> what do i save it as
<coreymon77> a regular text file?
<mhb> Riddell: can I bypass it (and test it) with renaming .mo files?
<Riddell> mhb: sure
<coreymon77> what do i save the text inside the gibberish email as?
<mhb> coreymon77: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<mhb> coreymon77: helpful as well
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> i coppied the stuff from the email and saved it as blah
<coreymon77> but when i run gpg --decrypt blah
<coreymon77> ists gives me an error
<coreymon77> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<coreymon77> gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<mhb> Riddell: I wonder ... if I did a module for About Me in systemsettings that would be a tool for enabling some power-user tweaks in k-d-s, would that be accepted?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> what does that eror mean
<coreymon77> w/e
<coreymon77> i give up
<mhb> coreymon77: did you follow the howto?
<coreymon77> do i have to sign the cconduct thing first
<Riddell> mhb: sounds unlikely
<coreymon77> i typed in gpg --decrypt blah
<coreymon77> and i have me
<Tonio_> Riddell: already tested dolphin file manager ? looks very nice !
<coreymon77> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<coreymon77> gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, it's interesting
<raphink> hi 
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree... could be very usefull for all those who find konqueror to complicated
<coreymon77> what does that eror mean?
<mhb> Riddell: nevermind then
<Tonio_> but replacing konqueror looks like... a crime :)
<raphink> Riddell: how are tasks defined?
<raphink> Riddell: as in, when is Task: kubuntu-desktop added to packages?
<Lure> Tonio_: dolphin for file mgmt, firefox for web browsing?
* Lure hides
<coreymon77> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh
<coreymon77> im confused
<Riddell> raphink: Kamion knows the details of that better than I do
<raphink> Riddell: alright :)
<raphink> I pint him too much lately ;)
<raphink> Riddell: do you at least know where the list of packages in a task is set?
* coreymon77 is ssssssoooooooooo confused, and wants an explanation of what to do, in english
<Lure> anybody else experience kded 100% cpu usage after login and first kmail/akregator access of kwallet - only kill -9 helps
<Lure> and when kded started from console, I get this unresolved libcrypto symbols: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/33
<Riddell> raphink: well, the seeds
<raphink> ah it's taken from the seeds?
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ could this be caused by recent libcrypto update (rebuild required?)
<Riddell> raphink: yes
<Riddell> Lure: I've not seen that
<raphink> hmm but then
<raphink> how is it put together?
<raphink> during build?
<Tonio_> Lure: don't even think about it :)
* Lure did not hide for long enough ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: but if there was a kde based web browser, I would say that's "imaginable"
<Lure> Riddell: funny is that I have clean profile created on clean RC install, so could hardly say it is some old stuff..
<Tonio_> dolphin is really nice for file browsing, really, really nice
<Lure> Tonio_: is it in universe?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> but we should have a package at least in universe
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40491
<Tonio_> here is the link
* Lure starts stopwatch to see how quickly Tonio_ packages ;-)
<coreymon77> w/e
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, start it  ! let's go
<coreymon77> this  is pointless
<Lure> Tonio_: btw, *thank you* for view toolbar icon in konqueror!
<raphink> Lure: cmon you're not letting him concentrate on his race ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm just working on it, to make 3 buttons back
<Tonio_> and replace the refresh/stop by one button only
<Tonio_> Lure: packages on my repo in an hour
<Lure> raphink: he need to have something to do while waiting for build to finish ;-)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> sure, while test build is running, he can prepare debian/
<raphink> ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: what 3 buttons back?
<Tonio_> Lure: the original function has 3 buttons
<Tonio_> which is probably better to switch
<Tonio_> Lure: but don't speak to me please :)
<Tonio_> I'm packaging dolphin !!!
<Lure> Tonio_: I already forgot about that
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: done !
<Tonio_> what's the time ?
<Lure> Tonio_: 14 minutes
<Lure> Tonio_: I will need more to install it ;-)
<jdong> lol, is this a packaging race?
<Tonio_> Lure: bah it is not build yet ;)
<Tonio_> gimme 10 minutes more
<Lure> jdong: yes, I am teasing Tonio_ - the fastest packager ever!
<jdong> :)
<Tonio_> but the build time doesn't count ! I don't have a dualcore !
* jdong considers switching back to KDE for the day
<jdong> it's been a fun week in GNOME
<jdong> but all fun has to come to an end
<mhb> jdong: don't do it, most of your files will be hidden :o)
<jdong> (I'd still like to be able to set my printer properties from the print dialog dammit)
<jdong> mhb: THEY ARE ALREADY  HIDDEN IN GNOME :D
<jdong> damn crusaders
<mhb> jdong: are they?
<jdong> ;-)
<jdong> mhb: sadly GNOME respects .hidden too
<mhb> jdong: well if you don't have k-d-s they aren't, AFAIK
<mhb> jdong: my pure-GNOME friend said that, I could be wrong
<Tonio_> Lure: note that I didn't even download the sources when you started :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<jdong> mhb: right, but I do have kubuntu-desktop + ubuntu-desktop installed....
<Tonio_> the longuest is to write the manpage in fact
<Tonio_> Lure: will be on my repo in a fiew minutes
<Tonio_> Lure: http://ubuntu.tonio/homelinux.org
<Riddell> sebas: do you have nvidia?
<sebas> Riddell: Yes
<Lure> Tonio_: downloading
<Riddell> sebas: which driver is used by default on install?
<Tonio_> Lure: was that fast enough ? :)
<Lure> Tonio_: what is your amarok package all about?
<Riddell> sebas: actually, tackat is probably messenging you about it
<Lure> Tonio_: as expected ;-)
<sebas> Uhm, dunno. It's been some time since I did a clean install on this machine
<Tonio_> Lure: lol
<Lure> Tonio_: ;-)
<sebas> Thanks for the warning, Riddell  ;-)
<sebas> Too late though :>
<Tonio_> Lure: my amarok package installs a new desktop file, for konqueror integration, so that we can replace kscd
<Tonio_> Lure: all the multimedia simplification is on my repo, that's why there are so many packages
<Tonio_> Lure: including the kaffeine without audio, and the k3b you helped me to patch etc...
<Lure> Tonio_: you are too fast for us - I thought that we would discuss this in mtv and not just review your work and say GREAT ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: that'll be tested and reviewed, but I prepare to have something working so that I don't have to explain for hours what the result should be :)
<Tonio_> this is just a testing implementation
<Tonio_> this will probably be changed
<Lure> Tonio_: I know - prototype tells much more than lots of words
<Tonio_> exactly ;)
<Tonio_> I also prepared kdebase, kdelibs and kdeutils including my ark patches
<Tonio_> I'll probably suggest a new way to deal with compressed files
<Ingmar^> http://pastebin.com/812072 <= how do i fix this ? " WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/char/dtlk.ko: No such device " && a dozen of variations ...
<Lure> Tonio_: we should try to talk with upstream to include some of these changes, not sure if kaffeine devel would be interested in patch to drop/make it configurable in build audio support
<Tonio_> using the kpart by defualt, giving about the same rendering than the ioslaves
<Tonio_> lots of people prefer this than standalone viewer
<Tonio_> Lure: I already discussed with kaffeine upstream.....
<Riddell> ** new CDs out http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/
<Tonio_> but he doesn't want to waste time fixing his code
<Lure> Tonio_: they do not talk with you anymore, no? ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: he is only interested in dvb support now
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, some do not indeed :)
<Tonio_> Lure: and lots of upstream do not like that we patch their stuff to much
<Tonio_> or even change the default config, konversation upstream for example...
<Tonio_> but I don't mind
<Lure> Tonio_: but that is a life of kubuntu developers ;-)
<Tonio_> if they don't want us to implement the way we want, they can provide proprietary licence
<sebas> Is the kmail bugfix patch going into Edgy?
<Lure> I think Kubuntu is great playground to try new concepts and I think it is important also for kde4 development (where some consolidation will happen)
<sebas> </devil's advocate>
<Lure> sebas: imbrandon claims it is already in
<Tonio_> Lure: true that
<sebas> Aye, that's good.
<Lure> sebas: are you in mtv ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll ping k3b upstream for the --device patch
<sebas> Yes, will be.
<Tonio_> could be usefull for scripting, really
<Lure> sebas: great 
<sebas> My new passport arrived last week.
<sebas> Lure: You too? Cool!
<Tonio_> but concerning kaffeine....... I don't expect much more than beeing ignored...
<Lure> sebas: yep, I am in US (for work) next week, so I will just extend for another week
<Ingmar^> http://pastebin.com/812072 <= how do i fix this ? " WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/char/dtlk.ko: No such device " && a dozen of variations ...
* sebas is off.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Test the CD candidates!
<marseillai> Since edgy i've lost one hour of autonomy and suspend to disk on my laptop! :(
<Tonio_> marseillai: I have battery duration issues too
<Tonio_> from 2 hours to 1h15 maximum...
<marseillai> Tonio_: it seems my hard drive is always searching
<Riddell> maybe lure's change yesterday will fix it
<Lure> Tonio_: dolphin is nice and fast - just need to improve keyboard support 
<marseillai> Tonio_: 4hours to three
<Tonio_> Lure: yes I agree
<Lure> Riddell: fix what??
<Lure> marseillai: do you have kerry or strigi installed?
<Riddell> Lure: when battery low is measured
<marseillai> Lure: of course not on a laptop! :)
<Riddell> or critical rather
<Lure> marseillai: did you have laptop-mode on in dapper?
<marseillai> Lure: yes i had
<Lure> Riddell: my fix has nothing to do with this - it is just safety measure for some corner cases
<Tonio_> Riddell: just saw a kds update today, did dholbach upload to bzr ?
<Lure> marseillai: I also think that edgy consumes more power and cpu - my laptop just feels warmer (actually hot)
<Riddell> Tonio_: mmm no, he's not a kubuntu-member, please sync up
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay will do after lunch
<marseillai> Lure: yes perhaps but loose one quarter of autonomy seems to be enormous
<Lure> marseillai: agreed - maybe you should try booting dapper kernel to see if kernel is the cause
<marseillai> Lure: i assume i've remove them! i'll try
<Lure> marseillai: check also: sudo laptop_mode status
<marseillai> how can i do that Lure ?
<Lure> marseillai: run in it konsole and check if it is on
<marseillai> ok
<coreymon77> im gonna ask again
<coreymon77> can you help me with the decryption thing
* _Sime just finished reading irc backlog. *pooh*
<coreymon77> i dont know how to get the decyrption to work
<coreymon77> launchpad sent me a gibberish email saying i have to decrypt it
<coreymon77> i dont understand how
<coreymon77> and these howtos ive been told to go to arent helping
<coreymon77> can someone please help me
<marsport> Lure: laptop_mode doesn't work
<marsport> Lure: i'm marseillai 
<Lure> marsport: does not return anything or is it disabled?
<coreymon77> can someone please help me!
<marseillai> Lure: thanks not laptop_mode is activate and i've 30 minutes of autonomy back! still lose 30 other but it's a better. thanks a lot
<Lure> marseillai: good to know
<marseillai> Lure: really thanks a lot
<marseillai> now i'm working to get my hibernation back it seems the problem is with swsusp
<marseillai> i can't see the entire message it's too fast
<marseillai> but i hibernate swsusp gives an error after two other about wich i can't say anything then it lock my screen and came back to kde with screen lock
<toma> woblymail
<Lure> marseillai: just run "sudo pmi action hibernate" from konsole to see all messages
<Lure> marseillai: does it break on hibernate or on resume?
<marseillai> Lure: the first time i run it, it breaks on resume! now it breaks on hibernate.
<Lure> marseillai: do you have swap enabled? (cat /proc/swaps) 
<marseillai> Lure: i reboot to return on edgy kernel and tell you this
<Lure> I suspect that broke on resume may broken your swap and now you cannot hibernate as swap is missing
<marseillai> Lure: cat /proc/swaps is empty
<Lure> marseillai: that is it - try "sudo swapon -a"
<Lure> do you use lvm?
<marsport> Lure: swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/aa0abb45-4fa9-4d81-8895-d25323e8ed12: Argument invalide
<marsport> Lure: don't know what is lvm ... 
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kds modification for the konqueror settings loading works ;) 
<Tonio_> Riddell: not even a patch to maintain
<Tonio_> Riddell: just sad I didn't found the solution before edgy......
<Lure> marsport: I am just searching for a bug that mdz assigned today to Keybuk - I think you have the same problem...
<marsport> Lure: so wait for upgrade ?
<Lure> marsport: you can fix it by doing "sudo mkswap <dev>" (be sure that <dev> is the right partition!) and then put the returend uuid into /etc/fstab in the swap line, 
<Lure> marsport: and also /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Lure> marsport: "sudo swapon -a" (should work now) and "sudo update-initramfs -u", reboot and it should work at least once (hibernate)
<Lure> marsport: see  bug 66637
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66637 in Ubuntu "swap not being mounted on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66637
<marsport> Lure: in /etc/initramfs/conf.d/resume i should have RESUME=<uuid of swap?>
<Lure> marsport: RESUME=UUID=<uuid of swap>
<marsport> oki
<Lure> marsport: same "device" as in /etc/fstab
<Lure> marsport: and swapon -a will probably not work until reboot
<marsport> oki lure let's reboot and try
<Lure> marseillai: and please try hibernate from konsole so that you get output
<marseillai> yes
<Lure> anybody interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFirefox#preview
<marseillai> Lure: now hibernate works but i got this mistake : "pnp: failed to activate device 00:04 and pnp: failed to activate device 00:05" i try a resume!
<marseillai> Lure: ?
<marseillai> you know what?
<Lure> marseillai: you can ignore this error (i have it too)
<marseillai> it works fine now! :)
<Lure> marseillai: great
<marseillai> thanks a lot for your time and your help
<nuku> Lure: a hacky solution for kde dialogs in fx: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077 :)
<Lure> nuku: I know abouth that one - too ugly to even discuss ;-)
<nuku> hehe :)
<nuku> but it seems to work at least... well i must admit that i don't use fx at all :)
<zorglu_> q. i rebooted, my root partition reached its 'maximal mount count' and a fsck has been launched, it faileds and display a red 'FAILED' for one second and *automatically* rebooted. not letting me time to read the whole message. is this normal to get this automatic reboot ?
<oslo> after i done a make install, trying to launch the apps, /usr/local/kde/share/apps/kicker/applets/ftpmonitor.desktop , does this one can help me run ftpmonitor, 'cause i'm not finding how ???
<steveire> http://vizzzion.org/?id=pyqt < Hey, that tutorial mentions using pyuic to make a gui from a foo.ui file. I don't seem to have any pyuic on my system though. Can somebody point me at it?
<nixternal> pyqt-tools
<nixternal> if you are doing Qt4, then look at getting pyqt4-dev-tools
<mhb> hi folks, I'm back
<mhb> imbrandon, Tonio_ : I must say most people react positively about the directory hiding
<_Sime> nixternal: ah ha! so that is where the qt4 version of pyuic is kept...
<steveire> cheers
<mhb> they got me convinced it's a good thing after all :o) but IMO it needs to be documented well before the release
<nixternal> apt-cache search pyuic
<nixternal> ;)
<_Sime> mhb: I had a quick look on ubuntuforums and there was just one or 2 people complaining.
<nixternal> i cheated
<mhb> _Sime: I did a Czech Linux poll about it, I was against it at first but I'll probably change my mind
<_Sime> ;-)
<mhb> _Sime: as I said I think it needs to be documented better
<_Sime> mhb: it does need to be documented in the "What's new" list. It freaks the old timers out.
<mhb> _Sime: see for example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263876 quote: "I'm curious as to where you found this out?"
<mhb> _Sime: sure, plus some wiki page describing what, why and how to do it the old way
<mhb> so we can simply say "Read this!" and that will suffice
<Tonio_> mhb: thanks for beeing objective :)
<mhb> Tonio_: no problem, I'm not stubborn most of the time
<mhb> Tonio_: thanks for having patience with me .o)
<mhb> if someone writes an informational wiki page about the /.hidden file feature, please let me know, thanks
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> just dropped by to say thank you for integrating k3b in kubuntu :)
<Riddell> we converted sivang to KDE!
<sivang> hehe,  I'm getting too close , seriously :)
<sivang> trying 3-4 universe gnome burning solutions, and then n-c-b itself which chocked hard, k3b was the only thing to rescue
<sivang> Riddell: I am in urgent need to burn some DVD-Rs for Liat, k3b just solved it and let me go on with life ;)
<Riddell> sivang: fancy testing konversation in hebrew?  the 1.0.1 version should have good right to left support but it would be good to test that out
<sivang> Riddell: lemme have it, do I need to update/dist-upgrade for latest to hit me?
<Riddell> it went in last week
* sivang installs and tests
<sivang> Riddell: btw, k3b got SO much better since the last time I saw it
<sivang> Riddell: somehere also around the Feisty cycle, we need to discuss integrating hubackup into kubuntu, although kubunutu probably has kdar already :)
<Riddell> kdar isn't in main
<Riddell> it's unmaintained
<sivang> okay, so this makes integrating hubackup relevant.
<sivan> re
* sivan is logged from konversation now
<Tonio_> mhb: you don't require patience :)
<Tonio_> don't claim to be worse than you are :)
<sivan> sivang: 
<sivang> sivan: 
<sivang> Riddell: seems to work with letting me input LTR cleanly
* sivang goes to test in a localized sessions
<sivang> Riddell: s/LTR/RTL/
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<Tonio_> or lure maybe ?
<Tonio_> Lure: didn't thank you for correcting the specs wikipages :)
<sivang> could someone remind me how to pull the Mac OS X style magic to ALT-F2 ? :)
<Riddell> alt-space in kubuntu
<sivang> Riddell: thanks!
<Tonio_> sivang: give a try at kubuntu ? ;)
<sivang> Tonio_: Well, I give it tries a couple of times already 
<sivang> Tonio_: so this is not the first time
<Tonio_> sivang: hehe okay :)
<sivang> I'm though wondering, how quick could I get into packaging kubuntu stuff (given the stack and toolchain at the debhelper/cdbs level is different) and doing development.
<Tonio_> sivang: probably very quick
<Tonio_> sivang: kubuntu packaging requires a few specific knowledge, but not that much
<Tonio_> once you know about buildprep, the standard deps for kubuntu based apps, and the rosetta patch, you know enough to start
<Tonio_> sivang: is there a kind of buildprep equivalent for gnome apps ?
<sivang> Tonio_: that's reassuring. Do you have any idea of a package I could look at if I want to learn to do sid->kubuntu mergers and/or sid->(upstream)->kubuntu mergers?
<sivang> Tonio_: I am not sure what buildprep is :)
<Tonio_> sivang: kde apps have an admin folder, and the buildprep cdbs rule automates the make -f admin/Makefile.cvs, including patching the stuff before generating the Makefiles
<Tonio_> sivang: hum, in fact merging apps doesn't require any specific most of the time
<Tonio_> except for the rosetta patch
<sivang> I see
<Tonio_> sivang: the only specific is for packages that we have to manage differently than debian, like kmplayer
<Riddell> and the autoconf 1.6 patch
<sivang> Riddell: what does that patch entails? 
<Riddell> f 1.6
<Tonio_> we are splitting it because we don't want to ship the full package, but appart from that, merging generally only consists in an entry in the changelog :)
<Riddell> adding support for autoconf 1.6
<sivang> ah
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ! true that, I forgot it ;)
* sivang was thining along the lines of libtoolize patches ... ohhh deadful
<sivang> hrm, dreadful
<Tonio_> Riddell: 2.6 no ?
<sivang> ;)
<nixternal> ryanakca: you around?
<sivang> Tonio_: re the mergers question, 
<Tonio_> sivang: yes ?
<sivang> Tonio_: I did a merge when edgy started for notification-daemon
<ryanakca> nixternal: doing math homework, but yes, I'm around...
<sivang> this involved taking relevant bits from the sid package,
<nixternal> hehe, ok..i was gonna work on the release page a little, and was wondering what you haven't done yet ;)
<Riddell> hmm, gnome does have a admin/Makefile.common equivalent but I can't find it just now
<nixternal> you have been rocking on it
<sivang> taking the stuff we want from upstream
<ryanakca> nixternal: I looked at that DocBook book, looked at the sources for that book your working on... not more than that
<sivang> and finally to merge it with out currnet package
<Riddell> sivang: does gnome not use SVN yet?
<sivang> Tonio_: it was not easy, I can vouch
<ryanakca> nixternal: rocking on?
<sivang> Riddell: mostly not, most of the upstream archive is CVS AFAIK
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-24
<Tonio_> sivang: that was probably a very specific case...
<nixternal> no no ryanakca, im talking the kubuntu release page
<ryanakca> ah, yeah, :)
<sivang> Tonio_: probably. there were also the ubuntu specific theme patches, which were elusive ;-)
<ryanakca> I uploaded a screenshot for you, feel free to resize :)
<Tonio_> sivang: one thing, when we are changing the packaging from debia, we generally have a debian/kubuntu-debian-changes file that we maintain
<nixternal> thanks for that, i will hack it up and work it in
<Tonio_> that helps for future updates
<nixternal> im going to start on the ones that don't have any write up yet
<Riddell> autogen.sh that's it
<ryanakca> kk, you want the background along with it? I can take a screenshot at school tommorow
<Riddell> sivang: is there a gnome cdbs rule for running autogen?
<nixternal> need to have the content done by tomorrow i think, and then i will work up the php patch for bazaar
<ryanakca> just didn't want to take one where half the desktop is icons :)
<ryanakca> kk
<Tonio_> sivang: to make it simple, universe apps generally don't need any kubuntu specific stuff, and concerning main, modofied packages have a file that resume the changes...
<nixternal> ryanakca: i can retake that screeny here in a bit..i can use the neighbors pc
<ryanakca> nixternal: kk
<nixternal> http://kubuntu.org/images/winfoss.png
<Tonio_> sivang: so you might be able to merge as long as you can read ;)
<nixternal> if that hasn't changed, then we might not need to
<ryanakca> nixternal: how do I change my screen resolution without restarting X? (command line, now that that module in kcontrol/syssettings is broken)
<nixternal> heh, in xorg.conf
<nixternal> i use vmware for all my screeshots
<nixternal> and i boot x at 1024x768 @ 72dpi
<ryanakca> nixternal: it's changed
<ryanakca> nixternal: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Release?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=kubuntuwin.png
<Tonio_> I can't believe the konqueror.rc file is hardcoded in konqueror sources......; that's *really* weird, and the filename is supposed to be configurable...
<Tonio_> nasty.....
<nixternal> oh ya..ok..i can retake that here in a few than
<Tonio_> kdepim works on windows now ? cool :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: kk
<nixternal> http://l10n.kde.org/docs/screenshots.php
<nixternal> that is what i follow when doing screenshots
<ryanakca> nixternal: some of the stuff, I have no clue what to write for, unless there's anything new in the past week, can I just copy it from the RC Release notes?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> just turn it into a 1 or 2 sentence selling point
<ryanakca> kk
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have packages ready for feisty, should I include your patch from bug 63325 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63325 in kdelibs "systemsettings won't load the desktop_kde-systemsettings.mo translation in Edgy" [Low,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63325
<ryanakca> nixternal: shall I take a screenie of ubiquity tommorow when I install RC onto my teacher's computer?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah you already uploaded...
<nixternal> ryanakca: ya, that would be great
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> I hope he doesn't forget his comp... again :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> fi you can't, no biggy, i can just pop it in to vmware and get some pics in a couple of minutes..so it is up to you
<ryanakca> whatever's easier...
<ryanakca> if you want to get all the screenies done tonight, go 'head, otherwise, I'll be sitting there for 20 minutes tommorow anywais
<nixternal> i will wait for the ubiquity screenies from you
<ryanakca> kk
<nixternal> im going to rock on the content and screenies for the other stuff now
<ryanakca> kk
<sivang> Riddell: not that I recall. all of the gnome pakcages I have worked on needs an explicit call for autogen and represent that in the debian source distribution
<nixternal> im gonna go eat now, i will bbiab
* ryanakca gets back to math, ping me if you need anything, or when your done
<nixternal> thanks ryanakca for your help!
<nixternal> will do
<ryanakca> bon appetit :)
<sivang> Riddell: there might be a a cdbs rule for that, not sure. I know that when CDBS comes into the picuture there is a gnome.mk class that is supposed to be taking care of everythiing
<sivang> Tonio_: I see, that *sounds* easy :)
<sivang> Tonio_: so buildprep is like autoget.sh ?
* sivang checks the gnome class
<sivang> Tonio_: you are already uploaidng for Feisty is it open yet?
* sivang wows
<Tonio_> sivang: yes, it helps generating the tarball
<Tonio_> sivang: but you have to call it manually
<sivang> Riddell: moreover, it seems that not all ofthe gnome packages even have the autogen.sh thingy
<Tonio_> fakeroot debian/rules buildprep
<sivang> Tonio_: same for gnome packages I think :)
<sivang> Tonio_: see my replies to Jonathan
<Tonio_> okay so it is the same principle
<Tonio_> sivang: I'm not opening for feisty, I put everything on my repo for the moment :)
<Tonio_> so I have to stay synced with Riddell changes :)
<Tonio_> sivang: concerning kde applications, they all have the admin folder (kde ones, not qt based ones)
<sivang> ah, okay
<sivang> which makes them easy to manager I asume
<Tonio_> so the buildprep can be used on any kde application that need makefiles refresh (makefile.am patches etc...)
<Tonio_> sivang: yes, it easier since about all kde applications have the same structure
<sivang> nice
<sivang> Tonio_: so, what would you suggest as a practice package to disect, attempt a simulated merge to see if I get along with it?
<Tonio_> sivang: one good example of a simple kde application packaged ?
<Tonio_> let me have a look
<sivang> Tonio_: thank you
<Tonio_> sivang: klibido (universe) is a good example
<ryanakca> brb, I'm going to try to get fglrx to work
<Tonio_> you have the rosetta patch and veru standard builddeps
<Tonio_> if you prefer a more complex package, kmplayer is probably better
* sivang checks kmplayer
<jdong> ryanakca: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
<jdong> sorry, couldn't resist.... fglrx working....
<ryanakca> jdong: need I quote you? "Wierd... All I had to do to get fglrx working on Edgy was to install xorg-driver-fglrx and add Option Composite 0 to xorg.conf..... :)             And Xgl does work too... the only think that doesn't really work is xvideo." - October 9th, 2006 11:26AM
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> ryanakca: I know, I'm joking
<jdong> :)
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> nothing more patriotic than spreading the fglrx myth, right? :)
<ryanakca> lol, *cough*
<ryanakca> last time I even get an ATI card
<jdong> oh come on
<jdong> they're still good on laptops if you need the power
<jdong> personally, a GMA suits me fine
<ryanakca> laptops... I have a desktop... and I had the hardest time getting it set up, and then keeping it working on Dapper... 
<jdong> as I said before, fglrx has been a good boy to me
<ryanakca> how much ram d'you need for XGL / Compiz / beryl /whatever?
<ryanakca> more than 375?
<ryanakca> mb that is..
<jdong> Xgl uses up about 100MB of RAM in a worst-case scenario
<jdong> so I'd say 100MB more than you usually need
<ryanakca> hmmm...
<ryanakca> hey kwwii
<kwwii> Riddell: ping?
<kwwii> howdy ryanakca
<kwwii> how does one check out the website?
<ryanakca> kwwii: oh yeah, your giving the website a new look?
<kwwii> ryanakca: yepp, but I need to adapt one of my design ideas to reality now
<kwwii> Riddell told me once, but I forgot
<ryanakca> kwwii: https://launchpad.net/people/jr/+branch/kubuntu-website/main  ?
<kwwii> the mockup that flavio made was quite nice...I made some similar designs, although more based on the existing code
<kwwii> perhaps we can implement them
<ryanakca> link? while I'm running dist upgrade...
<kwwii> http://flavio.tordini.org/kubuntu-restyling/
<ryanakca> kwwii: it looks good, are your designs on paper/brain matter, or d'you have a link to them?
<kwwii> ryanakca: I have several unfinished ideas...the biggest problem is trying to stick to the current layout/pictures and make something new
<kwwii> if nothing else, we could make the html colors for links and titles nicer
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> I would like to do a bit more than just change a few pics, as we did for dapper
<ryanakca> we have to stick to the current layout/pictures? pitty
<ryanakca> s/we/you
<kwwii> ryanakca: well, there is some reasoning behind keeping the same layout as ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> I guess
<kwwii> but if we get enough interested parties (who know web/wiki stuff) we could make something pretty nice, I think
<Riddell> kwwii: hi
<Riddell> kwwii: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jr/kubuntu-website/main
<kwwii> Riddell: when, exactly is the release planned?
<kwwii> Riddell: I assume that I have a few days
<Riddell> kwwii: thursday
<Riddell> kwwii: I'm not looking for a major overhall of the website, just including the new kubuntu logo variant is enough :)
<kwwii> cool :-) I should have something ready in the next two days
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, something along that line is what I thought too
<kwwii> I might look into the shadow effect on the bottom and the tabs as well though
<kwwii> in addition to changing the link and title color
<Riddell> yep
<kwwii> no major changes in design, only in style
<kwwii> anyway, thanks for the help
<kwwii> today was my sons' 9th birthday...spent a long day with him, a great time
<kwwii> and now bed
<kwwii> see you all tomorrow
<Riddell> I remember my ninth birthday
<ryanakca> g'night
<ryanakca> I don't.. and that was... 5 years ago.. heh
<Riddell> it was good fun
<ryanakca> yeah? what d'you do?
<Riddell> went to the trampolene centre, lots of trampolenes and 20 nine year olds has to be fun
<ryanakca> oooh, trampolenes :)
<ryanakca> lov'em :) I could bounce all day long...
<ryanakca> well, maybe not all day long, but still, lot's of fun :)
<ryanakca> brb, rebooting for real now and trying to get fglrx working :)
<nixternal> is it working?
<sivang> wow
<sivang> the amount of lintian warning ;)
<sivang> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28041/
<sivang> Tonio_: ^^
<Tonio_> sivang: let me check :)
<Tonio_> sivang: hehe, indeed :)
<Tonio_> sivang: it needs love, definitly :) that was a bad example
<Tonio_> but well that's just polishing....
<sivang> Tonio_: right :)
<sivang> Tonio_: so anyways, inside the /admin folder there's stuff I haven't seen much in GNOME packages
<sivang> that is, autofoo stuff I'm not familiar with
<Tonio_> sivang: yes
<Tonio_> sivang: the admin folder generally comes from kde directly
<sivang> ah, figures
<Tonio_> it is used to generate tarballs with autobla
<sivang> do I normally want anything with it? are there any pointed to learn about it?
<Tonio_> no
<Tonio_> you generally don't have to play with it except :
<Tonio_> - to regenerate makefiles.in files using buildprep
<Tonio_> - patching for rosetta
<Tonio_> if the tarball isn't complete, generally adding autobla builddep is enough
<Tonio_> cdbs + kde.mk is doing the stuff automatically
<Tonio_> sometimes, when you have problems packaging an app that uses a very old version of admin, you can replace it
<sivang> pretty cool, seems you guys mostly rest when a merge cycle opens :)
<Tonio_> I sometimes do it, last time with katapult for example
<nixternal> for release notes for the web page, do you think it would be wise to not include KTorrent, so people don't read into it, and try to establish Kubuntu with illegal file sharing?
<Tonio_> but kde packaging is, to what I know, more "standard" than gnome apps packaging
<Tonio_> because apps have to respect a certain structure, and packaging techniques are most of the time the same
<nixternal> or should I include, with a footnote, which would state that Kubuntu doesn't support illegal downloading
<Tonio_> nixternal: hum....... konqueror allows to download illegal stuff
<Tonio_> wget too
<Tonio_> firefox, same problem......
<Tonio_> ftp too :)
<jjesse> sftp
<nixternal> yes, but the public doesn't link them the way they do bit torrent applications
<jjesse> as well :)
<nixternal> <nixternal> for release notes for the web page, do you think it would be wise to not include KTorrent, so people don't read into it, and try to establish Kubuntu with illegal file sharing?
<nixternal> jjesse: ^^
<nixternal> you have a little experience with this type of documentation i think ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: hum.... dunno in fact
<jjesse> nixternal: i don't think it is an issue as it is obviously a part of the main inclusion and deemed not a big deal by those in charge
<nixternal> <nixternal> or should I include, with a footnote, which would state that Kubuntu doesn't support illegal downloading
<Tonio_> my ktorrent usage is legal, so ;)
<jjesse> ie sabdfl or rideout
<jdong> nixternal: my ktorrent usage is 99.95% legal...
<jjesse> doh Riddell
<nixternal> heh, i don't even use it ;)
<jjesse> +1 Tonio_ and jdong
<jdong> and IMO ktorrent 2 is a big deal
<jdong> I've put a lot of time into it, too, so I'm happy to see it publicized
<jjesse> nixternal: maybe you are being a little paronoid?
<nixternal> thats all i needed, but if someone comes at us and says that we support it, then i am pointing the fingers at jdong, Tonio_, and jjesse ;)
<nixternal> muhehehe
<jjesse> don't remember if i mentioned in the chpt in the official book, but i think it is fine
<jdong> go ahead :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Tonio_> nixternal: answer him that we support a technology, widely used for legal purpose
<nixternal> jdong wants it pimped as that is one of his projects
<jjesse> +1 Tonio_
<Tonio_> it is like selling knifes
<Tonio_> doesn't mean you support murdering :)
<jjesse> or guns
<Tonio_> hehe
<jjesse> or cigarettes :)
<jdong> though I do have to raise an eyebrow at the default search engines
<jdong> which include ISOHunt, Piratebay, and Mininova
<jjesse> interesting didn't even notice that
<jdong> of course, all three of those claim to be legal and respect copyrights, too....
<nixternal> Tonio_: i support murdering, but i prefer guns instead ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that was a sick joke
<Tonio_> nixternal: hehe
<Tonio_> jdong: yes, default search engines should be cleaned a bit
<sivang> Tonio_: I see, interesting.
<jjesse> has anyone tried to boot kubuntu either edgy or dapper on any of the new Intel Q965 chipset motherboards?
* Tonio_ finishing ark integration........
<jdong> jjesse: there's some wiki reports of it
<jjesse> cause i can't 
<jdong> jjesse: though it's kind of outdated (based on edgy beta info)
<Tonio_> sivang: your servant ! ask if you have any question
<jdong> if it doesn't work, you should really hop over to #ubuntu-devel and poke BenC
<jjesse> i was using the release candiate
<jdong> hmm, it should've been working by then
<jdong> poke a kernel dev
<jjesse> jdong thanks
<jdong> either on -devel or -kernel
<jjesse> its actually a chance i get to use kubuntu at work :)
<jdong> oh man, I feel so dirty for using GNOME for a week :D
<jdong> jjesse: perhaps a bit more info about what happens when you try the boot would be appropriate
<jjesse> sure i'm looking up my bug report
<jdong> ok, just checking :)
<nixternal> hrmm..if ktorrent wasn't such an issue, how come suse doesn't ship it due to legal reasons, reguarding p2p apps?
<jjesse> bug 66546
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66546 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Desktop CD doesn't boot for Intel Q965 chipsets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66546
<jdong> usually around this time -devel is crankyest
<jdong> nixternal: no, they ship it, they turned off DHT though
<jdong> because DHT to them is a p2p liability
<nixternal> well, they removed the dht patch, and now don't ship it
<jdong> though Fedora has no issues with Azureus
<nixternal> that is true
<jdong> and that's full-blown Azureus, too.. DHT, PEX, PE, and friends
<nixternal> oh well..im not worried about it..i will present it to Riddell and let him decide
<jjesse> whose concenred about it besides you nixternal?
<jdong> nixternal: I see an issue with the default search engines, but not with the program itself
<jdong> and I haven't seen any precedent that DHT or PEX or PE is a legal issue....
<jdong> and bittorrent.com has made friends with the entertainment industry, too
<theine> Hi, if want to get meaningful backtraces when Kmail crashes, shall I install libc6-dbg and kdepim-dbg?
<nixternal> well, with all of the recent riaa actions here in the united states, and congress pushing to ban p2p crap, i thought i would rather ask then present something that could be treading on thin ice in some peoples minds
<nixternal> better safe than sorry is the motto here
<jdong> nixternal: yeah, I guess, but I don't think there's anything wrong with bittorrent itself
<jdong> paranoid redhat doesn't seem to object, and that's enough confidence for me :D
<DaSkreech> Whoot :) Fedora Core 6 :)
<jjesse> is it out now?
<Jucato> really?
<DaSkreech> Umm... I don't think it is officially. They should be on the server but they are still 403 as far as I can tell
<Jucato> "Fedora Core 6 arrives on 2006-10-24, 14:00 GMT"
<Jucato> hmm.. that would be 10pm here...
<jjesse> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Core/Schedule 
* DaSkreech noddles
<jjesse> fc6 general avilability oct. 24
* DaSkreech kicks back to read Commit Digest, Distrowatch and Foxtrot
<DaSkreech> Oh I heard that they changed ubuntu edgy to be Pink?
<jjesse> grin that's funny
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> I broke X this morning and jumped into #ubuntu+1 and they were have some family friendly words to say about it :)
<skreech> Why can't you ping programs?
<skreech> Oh.. AIGLX is on by default in Edgy?
<skreech> Nice. They probably can ship beryl by default then
* Jucato notices that skreech has a very short attention span.. :)
<skreech> Well I'm staring at a Console instead of rading Foxtrot 
<skreech> Damn I hate kopete :()
<Jucato> :P
<skreech> Muhahahaha it opened
<skreech> X is mine!!!!
<DaSkreech> oh brilliant it did it again
<Jucato> I think that was supposed to go "oops! I did it again"
<DaSkreech> Now it's reversed
<DaSkreech> I can use the keyboard but not the mouse
<Jucato> er...
<DaSkreech> the mouse it self moves but Klicking does nothing
<Jucato> and this is brought about by Kopete on Edgy?
<DaSkreech> no Kopete on Dapper
<DaSkreech>  I've not had any issues with kopete on edgy
* DaSkreech so needs bandwidth
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.5?
<DaSkreech> .4
<Jucato> ah... that's not.. um.. normal. never had that problem (at least with Kopete 0.12.2 on Dapper/KDE 3.5.4)
<DaSkreech> I heard >things< about .5
<DaSkreech> Umm
<Jucato> yeah.. some "things"...
<DaSkreech> I'm using 12.1
<Jucato> oh...
<DaSkreech> 0.12.1
<DaSkreech> Is that a poignant pause or just confusion in the air?
<Jucato> confusion...
<Jucato> as to what maybe causing this "bug"
<DaSkreech> this is exterem but it takes over mysystem nearly every time I start it
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok this may mean something but I just opened an app and the bouncing icon doesn't follow the mouse
* DaSkreech waves at Hobbsee
* Hobbsee waves at DaSkreech 
* Hobbsee passed her driving test
<DaSkreech> I thought you did that already?
<Hobbsee> there was another one
<DaSkreech> Two Driving tests?
<Hobbsee> (means i can drive faster, and can get caught three times before losing my licence)
<Hobbsee> this was a hazard perception test - computer based
<jdong> lol
<Hobbsee> "touch the screen when you would slow down"  "touch the screen when you would turn right"
<DaSkreech> Sooo they have a test for people who play video games?
<Hobbsee> 3/4 of the tests are computer based.
<Hobbsee> the other is a driving test, which is when you first go for solo drivin
<Hobbsee> g
<DaSkreech> right so kopete just closed (I think X killed it since Firefox died as well) and the mouse works again
<DaSkreech> Gnight
<sivang> morning all ;)
<Riddell> mornnng
<sivang> ah, konversation is slick and nice
<Riddell> new CD images are up and ready for testing!
<sivang> morning Riddell
<Hobbsee> hey sivang, Riddell 
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
* Jucato hugs his Kubuntu PC :)
<Hobbsee> ooh, so you got it back :)
<Jucato> yeah! *finally*
<Jucato> after almost 3 weeks, and US$ 20
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> at least I have it back... my preciousssss :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<Jucato> hi imbrandon! :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, new RC images ?
<imbrandon> or final
<Riddell> imbrandon: RC is out
<imbrandon> yea i know that i did a install with it some days ago
<Riddell> so that would make these final candidates
<Riddell> how exciting!
<imbrandon> hehe
<Jucato> heheh :)
<imbrandon> isnt there a way for me to rsync my current image so i dont have to redownload a whole new image ?
<imbrandon> my RC iso
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:/media/devel/support_files$ ls -l
<imbrandon> total 714732
<imbrandon> -rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    731160576 2006-10-18 07:42 kubuntu-6.10-rc-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> see KubuntuFiles
<imbrandon> kk, i should have known that
<imbrandon> any clue what this means ? 
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:/media/devel/support_files$ rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/edgy-desktop-powerpc.iso .
<imbrandon> rsync: read error: Connection reset by peer (104)
<imbrandon> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(614) [receiver=2.6.8] 
<Tonio_> hey
<Riddell> morning Tonio_, going to help in the Great Edgy CD Testing Marathon?
<Riddell> imbrandon: keep trying, the rsync server can be fussy
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea i finaly got it
<imbrandon> infact i have it booted no issues so far
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: I had stuff to finish yesterday, but I'm just downloading current.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Test the CD candidates! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current
<jeroenvrp> I think I do something wrong in launchpad regarding bugs
<jeroenvrp> how do I tag it as a edgy bug?
<Riddell> in general you don't
<jeroenvrp> oh
<jeroenvrp> how do you know if its a dapper or a edgy bug?
<Riddell> we usually assume it's in the current distro
<Riddell> and if it's not, then it's fixed :)
<jeroenvrp> ok, so I will add edgy in the comments
* Tonio_ is searching for writable cd....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think I'll have to go out and buy one :)
<Riddell> rewritables are the way to go :)
* Hobbsee has none :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know but I lost them when I left my old appartment......
* Jucato needs a 700MB rewritable CD... :(
* Hobbsee should pick up some thru work, sometime
<Tonio_> AH !!!!!!
<Tonio_> found it finally
<Tonio_> a bunch of 20 rewritables
<Tonio_> hehe
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> Fetched 414MB in 53s (7724kB/s)  <-- yay for local mirrors
<Tonio_> Riddell: butning
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will have a question concerning konqueror and the settings loading
<Tonio_> the problem is in konqueror, but I fixed in kds
<Tonio_> I think we should patch konqueror instead to load kconfig settings instead of "konqueror.rc"
<Tonio_> better to fix upstream directly than workarrounding in my opinion
<Tonio_> I will try to patch
<claydoh> is there a link or documentation on why the dirs in root are hidden?
<Jucato> claydoh: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEMedia
<Tonio_> claydoh: argh ! not once again please :)
<Jucato> hehe Tonio_ :)
<claydoh> well I couldnt find it  soorry
<Tonio_> claydoh: ;)
<claydoh> well it is a contentios item
<Jucato> claydoh: the blog post from Sime that's linked to in that wiki has more explanations I guess
<claydoh> cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: I discussed a lot with sivang yesterday, he looks very interested in kde packaging :) cool :)
<claydoh> I personally don't care but there is some flack
<Jucato> Tonio_: will we have a sort of permanent wiki for KubuntuKDEMedia? something we could point users to?(there will be *lots* of them asking)
<Tonio_> Jucato: well it should be escribed with the release on kubuntu.org
<Tonio_> that's the best to do in my opinion
<Jucato> ok. gonna wait on that one :)
<claydoh> I do wonder why so-called experienced users would find the hidden bits a problem area
* Tonio_ rebooting and testing
<Jucato> claydoh: they already do :)
<claydoh> I'm dense and it took me all of 15 seconds
<claydoh> but also a kde user for about 5 years now
* claydoh also loves rsync
<Jucato> claydoh: well, the bottom line is probably something like this: "newbies won't even know it's missing, oldies would know (or would be told) how to workaround it."
<claydoh> its the same as ~/.kde to me
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> claydoh: I see you're found that little thread in KFN about it :)
<claydoh> ya
<Tonio_> Riddell: only alternate to test ?
<Tonio_> I can't test it since I only have one machine here
<Jucato> I better post that link (wiki and blog)
<Tonio_> ah no just found the desktop cd
* Tonio_ just woke up
<Jucato> ooh good morning to you, then Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe, thank you ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: all
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I found the desktop cd...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't test the alternate, I don't have my desktop anymore...
* apokryphos downloads today's iso
<apokryphos> dang, all the mirrors are soo slow
<Riddell> I don't think the current ISOs are mirrored
<apokryphos> just finding that out; I was just inserting countrycode.cdimage.ubuntu.com and it misleadingly resolved the page :P
<apokryphos> only one that looks like it should have it is trusty heanet, but the desktop cd there is a day old. Nevermind, hopefully it speeds up. What should take 10 minutes is on 10 hours :P
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<mhb> hi all
<Jucato> hi mhb!
<Jucato> ooh mornfall was here? O_O
<gnomefreak> whos good with konq?
<gnomefreak> someones got a weird error in konq on edgy
<mhb> I didn't know he's from around here (Czech)
<Jucato> mhb: heheh :)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I can try to help
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: what's the problem ?
<gnomefreak> let me grab the error
<gnomefreak> There was an error loading the module Icon View.
<gnomefreak> 09:49 <           bertu > The diagnostics is:
<gnomefreak> 09:49 <           bertu > /usr/lib/kde3/konq_iconview.so: undefined symbol: 
<gnomefreak> _ZN6KParts16BrowserExtension12itemsRemovedERK8QPtrListI9KFileItemE
<Tonio_> hum.....
<gnomefreak> undefined symbol is what i found weird since its only him
<Tonio_> what is he trying to do ?
<gnomefreak> that i have heard of so far
<gnomefreak> he says running it
<Tonio_> opening an iso file ?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: there is no real k3b/konqueror relationship
<Tonio_> except a servicemenu
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I need to know what he exactly does
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: he said no iso
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: where is he ?
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: ty for your help im guessing either it worked or his systeem crashed lol
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: worked :)
<Tonio_> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Tonio_> 044.   kappfinder kdebase kdelibs kpager kpersonalizer ktip
<Tonio_> oups......... klipper sucks sometimes
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<Tonio_> [16:23]  <bertu> tonio_: working!
<Tonio_> here it is
<gnomefreak> cool ty
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: your servant
<tomaz> hy ppl.
<tomaz> i'm having repaint problems in kicker when i'm using KPDF
<tomaz> and i wish to try to fix this bug, but i don't know about QT. any help?
<Riddell> tomaz: that sounds like an advanced bug, but #kpdf may be able to help more
<tomaz> tanks
<mhb> quiet today
<Lure> mhb: true
* Lure prepares gnome-p-m package and kde crash fix I introduced in ksmserver
<fdoving> I haven't found a smart way to unhide hidden files in a certain directory, for gnome/gtk apps..  like 'ShowDotFiles=true" > .directory in kde.
<mhb> fdoving: only for GNOME apps? 
<mhb> fdoving: I fear it's close to impossible. 
<fdoving> mhb: not only for gnome apps, but only for a certain directory, in every gnome/gtk apps.
<xeros> hi everybody :)
<mhb> xeros: hi
<fdoving> mhb: some guy in ##gnome told me they don't have that feature.
<xeros> mhb: you had the same problem with plural forms in rosetta as we in PL. Is it fixed or there is a temporary workaround for that?
<mhb> xeros: I fear not yet
<mhb> xeros: I hoped uploading the corrected .po file will fix that, but no luck
<mhb> fdoving: heh :o) they do, Sime wrote in his "famous blogpost" that they have it for quite some time
<fdoving> mhb: where? and how? 
<mhb> fdoving: oh, you mean disabling that.
<xeros> mhb: too bad :( it makes few important parts untranslated because translators don't want to put broken packages...
<mhb> fdoving: I meant the hiding one, sorry
<mhb> fdoving: no idea about that
<mhb> fdoving: but the gnome guy could be right
<fdoving> mhb: i mean fixing the bugs/problems introduced by the hiding.
<xeros> ok, I'm going to sleep, good night to everyone...
<mhb> xeros: I agree, bad bad bad
<mhb> fdoving: oh... not heard about that, sadly
<fdoving> mhb: not heard about the bugs introduced by /.hidden ? 
* sivang notes that konversation is like a leap forward to the future.
<mhb> fdoving: I did, but not about the fixes sadly
<mhb> fdoving: :o) sorry for the confusion
<mhb> sivang: what did you use before?
<fdoving> is a symlink a 'special file' ? if it is, having /.hidden is not compatbile with the FHS.
<Riddell> sivang: in which way?
<mhb> fdoving: it is a special file, AFAIK
<fdoving> the FHS says: "Applications must never create or require special files or subdirectories in the root directory. Other locations in the FHS hierarchy provide more than enough flexibility for any package."
<apokryphos> Riddell: know of any other mirrors yet by any chance?
<Riddell> apokryphos: there's no mirrors for the candidates
<apokryphos> Riddell: well heanet mirrors them at least, but it's just a day old it seems
<Riddell> which is meaningless for us
<apokryphos> just a bit of a shame that there's a day to use the ISO, and it takes half a day to download :/
<Riddell> apokryphos: what speed is your internet connection?
<apokryphos> Riddell: 24megabit
<Riddell> jings
<apokryphos> I normally download up to 2meg/sec, but here.... 15-20 kb/sec
<Riddell> that's twice what I have, you should be able to download in 5 minutes
<apokryphos> yeah
<fdoving> what is it you're downloading? 
<apokryphos> edgy amd64 daily build
<Riddell> cdimage.u.c. is variable when it's under heavy use like it is today but there shouldn't be a problem in general
<fdoving> apokryphos: do you have the url? 
<Riddell> hello luis__lopez 
<Riddell> hello tmg too
<fdoving> apokryphos: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/edgy-desktop-amd64.iso this? 
<apokryphos> fdoving: yeah
<Riddell> hello TheBearded1 
<fdoving> apokryphos: i'm getting ~1000KB/s from there.
<apokryphos> crazy, I'm in London too
<fdoving> apokryphos: i can download it, and put online, if you want.. then you could check the speed.
<apokryphos> fdoving: that would be really great 8)
<apokryphos> I guess I could've always downloaded it onto one of my servers and then downloaded from there; odd that it'd go faster there though, they're in the US too
<apokryphos> I also normally get great download speeds from Ubu servers. It's all very curious 8)
* apokryphos will brb
<fdoving> 40%
<Hawkwind> Has usplash been backported to Dapper and I assume if it has, it's fully working ?
<Riddell> I doubt it's in backports
<Hawkwind> Is it available for Dapper at all anywhere ?
<Hawkwind> Someone mentioned they have it for Dapper, but it only displays  anything if run from the command line
<fdoving> apokryphos: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/rc/edgy-desktop-amd64.iso
<Riddell> Hawkwind: it's in the default dapper
<apokryphos> fdoving: 1.5mb/sec -- thanks
<fdoving> apokryphos: nice, you're welcome :)
<apokryphos> =)
<ryanakca> hmm... odd how my ISP says I should have download speeds around 1.5mb/s... yes most of the time it's at 300kb/s...
<ryanakca> 800kb/s on some of the ubuntu servers
<ryanakca> s/yes/yet
<Hawkwind> Riddell: The reason I was asking about the backport of Edgy's usplash is because it supports 256 colors and allows for larger images up to 1024x768 where dappers doesn't
<mhb> um ... is there an easy way how to share files in Kubuntu (Edgy)?
<mhb> not remotely, just locally
<Hawkwind> mhb: NFS ?
<fdoving> browse to the other users homedir? 
<Riddell> mhb: public file server applet in kicker
<Riddell> it's the most stupid place to have it
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<mhb> Riddell: since /tmp and the like are now (and will be) hidden maybe it's time for Feisty to enable sharing in some easy way
<mhb> Riddell: I didn't know about this applet until you told me ... I was actually looking at the most obvious place ->System Settings -> Sharing
<fdoving> mhb: can't you browse other users files by default? 
<Riddell> mhb: I'd agree, but fixing the UI to that applet to be sane wouldn't be easy to maintain when moving to KDE 4 so it might not be the best time to do it
<Riddell> if there was an easy way to do it I'd be all for it of course
<mhb> fdoving: god I hope no
<fdoving> mhb: i think you can.
<fdoving> and that's normal.
<mhb> fdoving: normal?
<fdoving> yes.
* mhb thinks it's terribly wrong
<mhb> so like every user can check on my ./password file in /home/martin/secret/ ?
<fdoving> unless you set the permissions more strict than default, yes.
<mhb> it should be the other way arround
<mhb> Riddell: it's really like that? $home dirs can be read by other users?
<fdoving> you can ofcouse remove the 'execute' permission from 'everyone' on /home/martin and prevent them from entering your $HOME, but you would still have to set a more restrictive umask if you want that to be default behaviour.
<mhb> fdoving: I guess that's not normal
<fdoving> mhb: that's perfectly normal.
<mhb> fdoving: does any other OS/distro have such feature?
<fdoving> has been this way in every distro i've tried the last ~6 years
<mhb> fdoving: maybe I've used the wrong ones
<mhb> fdoving: the secure ones, that is ...
<mhb> fdoving: I probably need to check it with someone
<mhb> fdoving: thanks
<mhb> fdoving: it's not that normal, for example in Debian " Normally access to a particular user's home directory is restricted to the actual user and to members of the user's primary group"
<mhb> fdoving: which seems logical to me
<mhb> fdoving: but I need to know more about it before I start panicking :o)
<Riddell> home directories are rwxr-xr-x by default
<GNUro> Hi
<GNUro> Hi Riddell!
<mhb> Riddell: readable by everyone else?
<Riddell> mhb: yes
<Riddell> hi GNUro 
<mhb> Riddell: and I guess no user/admin can set "Private home dirs" in any graphical tool
<Riddell> mhb: any file manager
<mhb> Riddell: I mean for the new users onwards
<mhb> Riddell: as well?
<Riddell> none that I know of
<fdoving> so.. sharing files is easy :)
<mhb> fdoving: yeah, sharing passwords as well
<fdoving> you'll have to restrict access to the file then :)
<Riddell> mhb: any passwords you have should be encrypted (which doesn't make your points incorrect of course)
<mhb> Riddell: yes, of course, but we always consider joe users, not me
<Riddell> yes
<mhb> Riddell: "normal" users sometimes tend to make a small text file with a password for seldomly-used FTP connection, for example
<fdoving> mhb: you can set DIR_MODE in /etc/adduser.conf to 0770 or 0750 if you want to.
<fdoving> though.. guidance userconfig probably doesn't read that file.. 
<mhb> fdoving: OK, but here I can name a few use cases when joe family admin needs to do that too
<mhb> fdoving: so it should be reachable through systemsettings IMHO
<fdoving> mhb: then he does: kmenu -> run command -> kdesu konqueror -> browse to /home/ -
<mhb> Riddell: is this feature (visible $home dirs) documented in KDG?
<fdoving> > select directories he wants to make private -> right click -> permissions -> others forbidden
<mhb> fdoving: he wants to make all home dirs private
<mhb> fdoving: nothing public
<fdoving> then select everything.
<mhb> fdoving: he cannot change the rights on other users' home dirs without kdesu
<fdoving> correct.
<mhb> the strangest thing is such important information are almost never well documented ... it's a shame, really
<fdoving> every user can do this for his own homedir.
<fdoving> mhb: because this is default and normal in the unix/linux world. :)
<mhb> security and privacy is important in this age
<mhb> fdoving: and joe knows that, right?
<mhb> fdoving: he doesn't
<Riddell> mhb: kubuntu desktop guide isn't the best maintained document, do take it over for fiesty if you want
<fdoving> A button in system settings saying 'make my homedir private' or the opposite (if the default behaviour is changed) wouldn't hurt though.
<mhb> Riddell: OK, I'll try to improve on that
<Riddell> mhb: talk to robotgeek first of course
<mhb> Riddell: sure ... I'll collect more ideas, first
<mhb> fdoving: the current solution is not that bad, when all users know what the current policy is
<Riddell> mhb: I'm sure it's the same in debian
<mhb> Riddell: a note I found on a Debian wiki page (could be inaccurate, though): "Normally access to a particular user's home directory is restricted to the actual user and to members of the user's primary group. Members which fall into the "other" permissions category (non-user, non-group members) are not allowed to even change directories into the user's home directory.
<Riddell> it's not clear what "access" means there
<Riddell> of course I havn't used debian in about two years
<fdoving> mhb: i can not confirm this, but i think that is wrong, if it haven't changed lately.
<mhb> Riddell: it's clear though that others have neither read nor execute rights
<nixternal> \sh_away: you gotta watch out, people read them blogs the wrong way..one guy lashed out at me about my comments from america, and then he retardedly realized where i was from ;)
<mhb> I'll go ask elsewhere
<nixternal> well well well you kubuntoerzesisks, how is everyone doing this fine tuesday?
<Riddell> nixternal: waiting for people to test the candidates
<Riddell> don't think anyone as yet :(
<nixternal> i have
<nixternal> oh wait..link me please
<jjesse> the release canidate?
<Riddell> jjesse: the final candidate!
<jjesse> ah, haven't had a chance yet and wont :(
<nixternal> i have just installed a download on my lappy, and finally the 2.6.17 kernel, greater than the -6 release, works
<Riddell> nixternal: if you've tested the current candidates please fill in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current
<jjesse> i wonder if the release will wokr on the intel q965 chipset?
<nixternal> ahh, i thought that was for you head honchos
<nixternal> i can help out there Riddell!
<Riddell> nixternal: it's for everyone
<jjesse> me too nixternal, didn't knwo that was for the ordinary user
<nixternal> i see the names on there, and they are the big wigs of the community...i usually just spectated that page
<Riddell> I guess nobody read https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-October/001415.html then
<jdong> jjesse: I hope it works on the q965... and all the kernel devs seem to think they got that down pat a while back.... :(
<jjesse> jdong: i took the release candiate on an hp dc7700 w/ the q965 and didn't boot
<jdong> jjesse: yeah, you told me that last night...
<jjesse> intel dual core dc 7700
<jdong> that's concerning though...
<jdong> 7700.... that's the mobile core 2 duo ,right?
<jdong> merom?
<jjesse> correct
<jdong> hmm, I'm not sure about how the centrino platform for c2d has changed....
<jjesse> correct
<jdong> I know the desktop q965 express mobo is supposed to work now....
<jdong> I'm not sure about the mobile
<jdong> what did it do when you tried to boot it?
<jjesse> is that different since the release candiate, it was on a desktop
<jdong> yeah, they're completely different
<jjesse> well it failed on both the dapper and edgy build
<jdong> the mobile core 2 duo should work perfectly on dapper and edgy in theory
<jdong> as I don't think the platform/mobo had changed since core duo
<jdong> (i.e. still the Napa mobo)
<jdong> on the desktop it's a different story
<jdong> can you get me a link to your LP bug again?
* jdong doesn't have his IRC logs on this box
<jjesse> trying to remember from my bug report but on edgy after the first screen of the slash screen nothing happens
<jdong> hmm
<jdong> jjesse: have you had any luck finding a kernel dev in -devel or -kernel?
<jdong> they'd be your best bet
<jjesse> i haven't had a chance as i've been !irc
<jdong> well, I don't think there's many of us around (other than BenC) who have touched a core 2 duo
<jjesse> i'll try again tonight and aslo mail benc and see what's going on
<jdong> so asking us repeatedly is probably gonna get you nowhere .... :(
<jdong> if someone sends me a core 2 duo for free, I'll investigate compatibility :D
<jjesse> bummer, i might have some time to work on the computer its a clients pc
<jjesse> +1 o nthat
<jdong> sadly, if there is a problem with Edgy support, it's too late to do anything about it
<jdong> I think we've already gone to the point of no return :)
<jjesse> i know, i was hoping someone saw the bug before it went, but i guess not... 
<jjesse> sorry internet is running slow for me so i can't pull up that bug
<jdong> it's ok
<jdong> in other news, IE7's actually somewhat usable now
<jdong> even though it's still not my favorite Windows browser :D
<jjesse> i like ie7, plus launchpad now works w/ it
<jdong> yeah, if I'm gonna be stuck with IE, I'd much rather have IE7 :)
<jjesse> jdong: bug #66546
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66546 in kernel-package "Kubuntu Desktop CD doesn't boot for Intel Q965 chipsets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66546
<jdong> it was a little quirky when I used it yesterday though
<jdong> I was using windowsupdate though
<jjesse> Riddell: do you know if you can have a kernel dev look at that bug?
<jdong> jjesse: the bug should be filed against linux-source-2.6.17
<jdong> kernel-package is a set of scripts used to compile your own kernel into .debs
* jdong goes in and fixes it
<Riddell> jjesse: I imagine Ben is busy like all the devs with testing CDs
<jjesse> ok
<jdong> jjesse: poking Riddell is probably not gonna help any more :)
<jjesse> grin i know
<jjesse> i'll try and update the bug tomorrow as the dc7700 is at work :(
<jdong> jjesse: hmm, the devs will probably need more info than that for it to be meaningful
<jdong> like use F6 to remove "quiet" from the boot options
<jdong> that'll spit out more output
<jjesse> ok
<nixternal> Riddell: what specifically needs to be tested, on the i386 platform?  it looks like there have been a few successful tests already, so having 4 or 5 people put PASS is OK im guessing?
<jdong> hopefully that'll help us isolate where it's freezing
<jjesse> hmm time to head out and run, i'lll update this bug tongith
<jjesse> and tomorrow
<Riddell> nixternal: fill in whatever gaps you can, but in general the most tests the better
<Riddell> anyone who can test the winfoss would be especially welcome
<nixternal> i think i can handle that then
<nixternal> oh..i gotta go do those screenshots anyways..i will test that here in a few minutes
<jdong> Riddell: what WinFOSS is on the kubuntu CD's?
<jdong> same as ubuntu?
<Riddell> jdong: no, much better winfoss!
<Riddell> it's blue!
<jdong> LOL
<Riddell> kexi, kdepim, scribus, speedcrunch (and firefox and thunderbird)
<jdong> oh, cool
<jdong> kdepim works under windows?
<mhb> oh bad, hit the bandwidth limit ... I'll download the image through rsync at night and will report tomorrow morning, okay?
<Riddell> well, an old port of korganiser does
* jdong learns something new every day
<nixternal> derrr
<nixternal> ya, that all works
* nixternal hits it up
<Riddell> so if anyone can test the winfoss from the DVD or 64 bit desktop CD (it's just 32 bit winfoss I'm sure) that would be cool
<Riddell> abattoir: hugs to you for testing 
<mhb> Riddell: you were right about Debian, 755
<apokryphos> Live ISO so far is fine except all same RC issues/bugs
<Lure> Riddell: I have a fix for bug 67889 - can I target it for edgy-updates?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67889 in kdebase "(edgy) KDE crashes when logout is canceled" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67889
<Riddell> Lure: sure
<Riddell> Lure: put debdiff and .debs somewhere for me and matt to look at when you can
<mhb> good night all
<Riddell> night mhb 
<nixternal> alrighty, my tests have been uploaded
<fdoving> nite mhb.
<nixternal> actually, they weren't tests to begin with, but i just got done doing all that stuff for my laptop, and my other desktop ;)
<Lure> Riddell: debdiff is attached to bug and .deb is on my web server (link in bug)
<Riddell> Lure: ok, I'll try and look at that tomorrow
<Riddell> nixternal: those are with the current ISOs?
<nixternal> i got them about 2 hours ago
<nixternal> is there anything more current than that?
<Riddell> nixternal: that's perfect
* Riddell hugs nixternal 
<nixternal> heh, i was gonna use /cmd to paste the info, but i already rm'd the iso ;)
* nixternal blushes
<apokryphos> Riddell: is it worth reporting typo errors atm?
<nixternal> it is always important
<nixternal> but they can't be fixed until after thursday
<apokryphos> as I thought, I'll report the bug anyhow
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> apokryphos: in what?
<apokryphos> Riddell: well, the System Menu with "Users Folders", and in Qtparted it says "Warning, you can lost data!"
<nixternal> Riddell: there is a newer iso than what i had..so im downloading it, to give it a try as well
<Riddell> apokryphos: best just to fix that upstream at this stage
<apokryphos> k
<apokryphos> few people are as annoying about apostrophes as me, anyhow 8)
<Riddell> apokryphos: I try to be, although in that case I'm more concerned with the silly icon next to it
<apokryphos> heh, oh yeah
<apokryphos> Kubuntu Device Database -- very interesting, didn't know about that
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-25
<apokryphos> install went great, everything's good apart from evil arts again
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/new_kubuntu_web_alltogethernow.png
<kwwii> ideas?
<Riddell> kwwii: mmm
<Riddell> looks yummy
<Riddell> kwwii: I like bottom left
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, I will work on that one (cutting up the pics)...do you know if there is a way to test this?
<Riddell> in a web browser?
<Lure> kwwii: bottom left is the best
<Riddell> not sure what you mean
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, in a browser, I mean
<Riddell> kwwii: well put the images into the HTML and voila
<nixternal> hey kwwii, you wouldn't happen to know the best icc profile to use for color here...my crt and lcd are way different in color, and i would like to use the best match possible
<kwwii> nixternal: if you stick to srgb you will get at least consistently poor colors :p
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> at least with Kubuntu i can set gamma, you can't do that with gnome (ubuntu or edubuntu)
<kwwii> nixternal: normally, you have to test things and have a good eye (or do it the right way and by a calibration instrument and software
<nixternal> yay
<kwwii> Riddell: in the bzr repo it is only php scripts
<kwwii> Riddell: perhaps saving the page locally from a browser or such
<nixternal> those pages look good btw kwwii!
<Riddell> kwwii: oh aye, just wget kubuntu.org
<nixternal> is that using #6569ae as a base?
<kwwii> nixternal: nope, that was too purple, I thought
<kwwii> I tried to stick to similar colors to the logo
<nixternal> the color you have there, is like my favorite color
<kwwii> lol
<nixternal> i like that grayish-blue look
<nixternal> im currently hooked on purple though ;)
<kwwii> hehe
<nixternal> i like the bottom left logo, with the top left background
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, it might not work but would be interesting to see
<kwwii> seems like everyone I ask likes the glossy logo better
<nixternal> im a sucker for the glossy look now
<nixternal> i can emulate it wiht gimp, but i suck at inkscape
<nixternal> i have all the of the glossy svg's and i mess with them trying to learn it, but i just can't do it
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> it is really simple, actually
<nixternal> well, i see how the gloss effect is achieved, i just don't know how to use inkscape
<kwwii> looking back at dapper, I wonder what happened to my eyes
* nixternal just felt his blood sugar drop...i need food bad ;)
<nixternal> lol
<kwwii> man, I am soo happy that edgy turned out 100x better
<nixternal> +1
<nixternal> edgy looks really good, to me dapper looked like every other kde release
<nixternal> we finally stand out among the other kde distros now
<nixternal> oh well...im goin' to go pig out...bbiab ;)
<kwwii> enjoy your feast
<kwwii> time for bed here...my wife leaves again tomorrow on business
<kwwii> :-(
<ryanakca> nixternal: sorry, my teacher never brought his computer today...
<fdoving> gnite
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> re-format, re-partition, re-install... my theme of the day :)
<ajmitch> hm, a Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: it's a very scary hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Jucato: fun :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<ajmitch> and brave sir robin bravely ran away...
<Jucato> lol :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: very smart, before he got attacked with the long pointy stick of DOOM
<Jucato> Hobbsee's long pointy stick of DOOM :)
<ajmitch> I've met you, I know you're all talk :)
<Jucato> oooooh! a challenge :)
<Jucato> ok... gotta run :)
<Jucato> bye
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: oh really?  :P
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i must have just been feeling nice
<ajmitch> nah
<Hobbsee> grrr.
* gnomefreak runs and hides
<Hobbsee> i was connected on stevenk's machine, because i know my connection is a little dodgy - then his machine completely went down :P
<Hobbsee> well, the machine acting as the router, anyway
<Jucato> dist-upgrading from a fresh install of Dapper isn't that fast after all :P
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> of course not
<Jucato> OO.o is taking its time downloading :)
<Jucato> I should have done a server install... then changed my sources.list to edgy, and installed kubuntu-desktop...
<Hobbsee> that can be difficult too
<Hobbsee> although you should be safe now
<Jucato> hehe... my last Edgy CD is still Knot 3... and it's not working :(
<Hobbsee> my last is knot 1 :P
<Jucato> heh but you're running Edgy already. :P
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> hey Seveas 
<Seveas> ola
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :)
<Jucato> excuse me, is it normal that I can't upgrade to Edgy from a fresh Dapper install unless universe is enabled?
<Jucato> oh well
<Hobbsee> Jucato: is universe enabled in your original dapper?  
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and what's it dying over?
<Jucato> very fresh install, meaning no universe. just main and restricted. it's not dying over. but it's holding back packages when I dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> what's it holding back?
<Jucato> I enabled universe, and it's installing and upgrading some more. but still holding back some....
<Jucato> I'd pastebin it if I could...
<Jucato> kde-guidance, lots of python stuff, and xserver stuff...
<Jucato> 39 packages held back..
<Jucato> I'll see if I can get into KDE
<apokryphos> Jucato: is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Jucato> err... didn't see it get removed...
<Jucato> hold on...
<Jucato> it was removed, but I can't install it because of unmet dependencies on amarok, hwdb-client-kde, kde-guidance-powermanager and language-selector-qt
<fdoving> Jucato: if you want to, you can try my hackish not very nice upgrade-script. http://ubuntu.lnix.net/kupgrader-ni.sh
<apokryphos> Jucato: that was likely the reason; you should have kubuntu-desktop before dist-upgrading.
<Jucato> apokryphos: I didn't realize it was removed. because this is a fresh install of Dapper.
<Jucato> after installing Dapper, I immediately upgraded to Edgy
<apokryphos> not immediately, evidently, otherwise it'd still be there =)
<Hobbsee> any idea what kbatterymonitor is?  anyone tried it?
<fdoving> Jucato: get http://ubuntu.lnix.net/kupgrader.sh if you want a interactive version, that actually tells you what it will do, and give you a chance to cancel.
<Jucato> fdoving: ok thanks.
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: for monitoring battery level for i.e. laptops?
<Jucato> apokryphos: install Dapper, reboot, logged into Kubuntu. logged out, logged into Console, used nano to edit sources.list. sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> that's all that I did
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: well, clearly.  i was more wondering what it was built on, and if/how it would work with the guidance stuff in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's replacing the klaptopdaemon in kde4
<apokryphos> Jucato: didn't install *any* packages before that?
<Jucato> apokryphos: I said it like it is... nothing
<apokryphos> interesting, I didn't know that. 
<fdoving> Jucato: note, it is not very bandwidth friendly. it will first install kubuntu-desktop in dapper (if it's not installed) and then upgprade your system to edgy.
<Jucato> I'm installing amarok right now
<Jucato> fdoving: oh...
<apokryphos> I find that very curious; and doesn't make much sense, since the install has it.
<Jucato> fdoving: I'm trying to install the unmet dependencies one by one... seems like amarok is installing now. hope the others will too
* apokryphos shrugs
<Jucato> apokryphos: which is why I'm so puzzled. I thought a fresh install has more chances of upgrading successfully
<apokryphos> any upgrade (unless you did non-ubuntu tinkering with it) should upgrade fine *if* you have kubuntu-desktop in first
<fdoving> Jucato: this problem, and the fact that upgrading from dapper to edgy is a pain, is why i created the script. pythons packages changing name, xorg video drivers changing name.
<fdoving> apokryphos: that is not true.
<apokryphos> fdoving: if the packages changed their names it should still be handled by the metapackage
<fdoving> apokryphos: well, it isn't.
<apokryphos> fdoving: any idea why?
<fdoving> not really haven't investigated much. the problem is that the dapper kubuntu-desktop depends on packages the edgy kubuntu-desktop conflicts with. or something like that.
<Jucato> apokryphos: I'm not lying. unless the Dapper install didn't install kubuntu-desktop, I really didn't do anything that removed it.
<Jucato> unless dist-upgrading itself removes kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> Jucato: I believe you =), I'm just saying it's odd
<fdoving> dist-upgrading to edgy will remove kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> fdoving: that shouldn't be a problem, unless a dist-upgrade forces the remove of kubuntu-desktop
<fdoving> apokryphos: it does.
<apokryphos> which would be a major problem, really. A plain dist-upgrade can't really be successful, 
<Jucato> I thought you didn't
<Jucato> :(
<apokryphos> =)
<Jucato> unfortunately, I'm not willing to reinstall Dapper and upgrade to Edgy again for the sake of "testing it" again :P
* apokryphos wonders if ubuntu-desktop has the same problem
<fdoving> I'm doing it in a chroot.
<apokryphos> Jucato: you could've just downloaded an edgy ISO, you know :P
<apokryphos> cool, let me know how it goes 8)
<Jucato> apokryphos: if I could, I wouldn't be subjecting myself to this torture...
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: they use the update manager, so it tends not to, i believe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: why do the current ones die?
<apokryphos> Jucato: /topic
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: but a lot of people still upgrade through dist-upgrade; it's the classic example of "easiest upgrade", would be a big shame if it didn't work for this release.
<Jucato> apokryphos: I have no blank CD's
<apokryphos> not that I think there's still time to make changes; passed some time ago :P
<apokryphos> Jucato: plenty of ways to install; /msg ubotu install
<fdoving> apokryphos: i so agree with you. about the big shame. and apparently no good solution to the problem, except installing every new package by hand, one by one.
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: true.  it's a pity if all bugs arent fixed for release, but htat will never happen.  ditto for a whole heap of wifi cards that worked in dapper, but not edgy
<Jucato> ok, I didn't put a lot of effort into researching about a non-CD install. reason: I presumed this would work
<apokryphos> Jucato: a fair assumption
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: it's good to get the big ones though :P
<apokryphos> a tight schedule is tough; I guess these sacrifices are going to be there
<Jucato> after installing amarok manually, which installed a lot of python stuff, dist-upgrading still holds back, but installing kubuntu-desktop now installs 61 packages...
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: true that.  everything ndiswrapper related wont work, due to them not accepting a 10 line patch.
<Jucato> brb while I take time to look away from my screen
<apokryphos> Jucato: cool
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: and that patch was there about a month ago, and keybuk knew about it.
<apokryphos> ;-O
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: why, then?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: NFI
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: er, wait, i do know - because he didnt want to commit a patch with only a month to release
<apokryphos> :/
<apokryphos> commits were still being made a few days ago
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: yeah, but that one is rather drastic.  well, anything to do with nm is rather drastic
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/42504/comments/48 i think
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42504 in wpasupplicant "Cannot associate with unencrypted networks using bcm43xx chipset (ndiswrapper driver)" [High,Confirmed]  
<apokryphos> dang
<fdoving> that's not a biggie. the bcm43xx driver is there and it works.
<fdoving> for everyone else, it is worse :|
<Hobbsee> it's the rest of ndiswrapper stuff, which is also there somewhere
<Jucato> lol wtf!?!? I didn't confirm the installation of kubuntu-desktop!
<Jucato> 5 minutes of wasted time...
<Jucato> moin el! :)
<Jucato> afk again...
<el> moin Jucato :)
<apokryphos> heh
<Hobbsee> hey el!
<el> hey Hobbsee :)
<fdoving> gah.. only core-devs can checkout sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.edgy/
<fdoving> any core-dev that can make a tar.gz out of it form me? 
<fdoving> s/form/for
<sivang> mhb: I was used to using plain console IRSSI
<sivang> Riddell: I am mostly used to irssi so konversation looks like the future ;)
<Hobbsee> sivang: :D  it is the future!
<sivang> Hobbsee: indeed :)
<sivang> Hobbsee: How are you doing ?
<Hobbsee> sivang: good :)
<Jucato> hmm....
<Jucato> strange... I can manually apt-get install the packages that are being held back in dist-upgrade
<Jucato> looks like doing aptitude dist-upgrade solves it...
<sivang> Jucato: that's a known feature. When smart upgrade refuses to upgrade packages, you can always override it by explicitly apt-get install 
<Jucato> ah at last... Edgy :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee, fdoving: finally got it to updgrade fully
<fdoving> Jucato: good. now do you know what to say when people ask how to upgrade from dapper to edgy? :)
<Jucato> fdoving: not really, coz I didn't even know what was wrong :)
<Jucato> I'm not sure if enabling universe did the trick lol
<Jucato> in the end, using aptitude dist-upgrade upgraded the held back packages...
<sivang> Riddell: looking inside the kmplayer's 'admin' dir, I found there a file - 'debianrules'. I thought this folder is from the prestine source, or does KDE include stuff for a couple of distros to help them redistribute ?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: excuse me, do you happen to know where the "Launch Feedback" settings have been relocated in Dapper?
<fdoving> Jucato: it's not in system settings. i use settings:/ to locate it.
<Jucato> fdoving: yes I know. it's still in KControl. I thought that the modules that have been removed from System Settings are those that could probably be accessed somewhere else
<fdoving> settings:/LookNFeel/kcmlaunch
<Jucato> (somewhere else besides settings:/ and KControl)
<fdoving> i don't know what the policy about system settings stuff is.
<Jucato> hm.. then that user's comment about Launch Feedback disappearing is valid...
<fdoving> it is.
<Jucato> :(
<fdoving> i think the advanced button in system settings should load kcontrol embedded.
<Jucato> I'm feeling a bit edgy now, really....
<Riddell> sivang: debianrules is from KDE
<Jucato> oh well, too late to be asking questions I suppose...
<sivang> Riddell: I see, cool
<sivang> Riddell: didn't know they were so recognizing of their client distributions ;)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nope.  system settings, advanced would be my guess
<Jucato> Hobbsee: not there... thanks anyway
<Jucato> Duplicate "Default KOrganizer Resource" in Kontact (Edgy), is this a known bug?
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Lure: I included your debdiff to my packages for feisty in order to avoid multiple uploads and conflicts once I'll add the multimedia stuff
<Lure> Tonio_: which debdiff?
<Tonio_> for bug 67889
<Tonio_> ubugtu ?
<Lure> Tonio_: that one should go to edgy-updated first (if mdz approves it)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67889 in kdebase "(edgy) KDE crashes when logout is canceled" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67889
<Tonio_> Lure: yes that's what I said in the comments
<Lure> Tonio_: what is the status if Sime's patches - are they ready for edgy-updates at least?
<Tonio_> we should provide a package update for edgy and I'll prepare the package for feisty
<Tonio_> Lure: nope I don't think so
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem with Sime's patches is that they cause an issue with a konqueror bug
<Tonio_> and to avoid the konqueror bug I need to perform several updates (kdelibs, kdebase, kds)
<Tonio_> so at the moment, edgy only includes the old version of sime's patches....
<Tonio_> that's not Sime's fault, but konqueror fault
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, fair enough - it is not that critical bug anyhow
<Tonio_> Lure: nope :)
<Tonio_> Lure: so I'll keep packages with your debdiff on my repo waiting for feisty to come
<Tonio_> Lure: the package will probably go in security no ?
<Tonio_> or backport ?
<Lure> Tonio_: edy-updates I think
<Lure> Tonio_: edgy-updates actually, but Riddell need to discuss with mdz first
<Tonio_> Lure: okay :)
<Tonio_> what to perform if "sudo rm -rf" complains "operation not permitted " ?
<fdoving> what is it you're trying to delete? 
<Riddell> work out if sudo is complaining or rm
<Jucato> Tonio_: I just noticed something with the No MP3 Support script in Amarok. If you say "No", it will still proceed with the script. Then if you Cancel the dialog box asking for your password (to enable multiverse), it will say that MP3 Support is now installed  
<Tonio___> Riddell: recovery mode helped, thanks
<Jucato> gah... you were away when I asked something :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: me ?
<Jucato> yes :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: I just noticed something with the No MP3 Support script in Amarok. If you say "No", it will still proceed with the script. Then if you Cancel the dialog box asking for your password (to enable multiverse), it will say that MP3 Support is now installed  
<Tonio_> Jucato: hu ?????,
<Tonio_> strange.......
<Tonio_> let me look at the script
<Jucato> ok...
<Riddell> that would be a problem in amarok
<Jucato> I'm not 100% confident with this Edgy install, though... went through a few hiccups earlier (upgraded from a fresh Dapper install...)
<Tonio_> kdialog --yesno "Do you want to enable restricted software from multiverse?"
<Tonio_> Jucato: should respect the yes/no answer
<fdoving> where is the script located? 
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> I'll test it again from a real install of Edgy tomorrow...
<Tonio_> fdoving: /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3
<Tonio_> Jucato: bah maybe the script is wrong, I don't know, but I tested it widelly and I don't remember that issue
<Jucato> Tonio_: I also don't remember encountering this when I tested it the first time it came out
<Tonio_> Jucato: hum, Riddell's version or mine ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: cause I rewrote the patch
<Jucato> yours
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> Jucato: I didn't touch it since then, I only worked once on it
<Tonio_> so maybe someone changed it I don't know, need to watch at the changelog
<Jucato> heh maybe it's  just my fscked up install :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: looks like imbrandon and Riddell touched it....
<Tonio_> well we'll test
<Tonio_> Jucato: I'm not there today, but I'll test tomorrow
<Jucato> ok great :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: btw, who else can I ask about KubuntuKDEMedia stuff? use case actually
<Jucato> (don't want to bother you with it heheh)
<Tonio_> Jucato: Sime ;)
<Jucato> ok. thanks! hope he's around
<Tonio_> Jucato: I can confirm the issue
<Tonio_> shit........
<Jucato> oh...
<Tonio_> Jucato: ah !
<Tonio_> that's amarok issue, not script :)
<Tonio_> the dialog that has the problem is amarok's dialog, not script dialog
<Jucato> oh :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you're right on that point
<Tonio_> Jucato: amarok launches the script whatever you respond
<Tonio_> here is the issue
<fdoving> that script is hard to read. :|
<Jucato> silly Amarok not knowing when you mean "No" :P
<Tonio_> Jucato: yup, you should report an amarok bug on launchpad
<Jucato> will do :)
<Riddell> that won't do much good, it needs to go upstream
<Jucato> bugs.kde.org?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> dear amarok:, no means no
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio___> grmpf....... my internet connection sucks
<Tonio___> or is that freenode ?
<lexual> Riddell: Hi, are you about?
<Riddell> hi lexual 
<lexual> hi
<lexual> I've just come across a strange bug with a amd64 beta install
<lexual> not sure which package to file bug against.
<lexual> happened with live cd, and when system came up. Keyboard was not responding at all. hit Ctl+Alt+F1 and everything was OK.
<lexual> hit Ctl+Alt+F7 again and keyboard was working fine.
<Riddell> lexual: that's a known problem and has been fixed, although if you could test today's dailys to confirm that would be cool
<lexual> Riddell: ace.
<lexual> I'll try a daily tomorrow if I have some time.
<Jucato> Riddell: is it also Amarok's bug that "MP3 support now installed" appears even if you choose Cancel in the dialog box asking for your password?
<lexual> what's the url for dailies?
<Riddell> Jucato: no, that's us
<Riddell> lexual: cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live
<Jucato> ah :)
<Jucato> so just the "No" part?
<Riddell> lexual: or rsync with the url on KubuntuFiles wiki page against the beta
<Riddell> Jucato: correct
<lexual> Riddell: no idea how to do the rsync one.
<lexual> not sure if anyone listens to linux action podcast, but kubuntu got a nice little plug from aseigo saying how he's moved from suse to kubuntu.
<Jucato> ooh nice :)
<imbrandon> moins fellas
<Jucato> hi imbrandon :)
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<imbrandon> wow looks like i made sabdfl's blog /me blushes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: and nixternal's too
<Hobbsee> hey lexual 
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<imbrandon> nixternal's too? i dident see that one yet
<Hobbsee> yep
<lexual> hey
<imbrandon> ahh yea i did there too , wow :) today looks to be a good day ( leaste for my ego ) and you too Hobbsee ;)
<nixternal> moins
<imbrandon> heya nixternal
<nixternal> wth are you doing up this early ;)
<nixternal> i guess i should ask myself that same question
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yep
<Jucato> Riddell, Tonio_: kde bug 136294 hope I wrote it right... :(
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136294 in general "Amarok dialog doesn't honor "No" and still runs script" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136294
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hi
<imbrandon> nixternal, heh i had a job interview yesterday so i'm on a diffrent sleep schedule
<imbrandon> i just woke up
<nixternal> lovely
<imbrandon> not so much, i declined the job ( even though they gave it to me )
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> i enjoy doing that at times
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> it was for a Solaris Admin job ( that i know absolutely nothing about other than its Unix like )
<imbrandon> so i told them no thanks ( *sobs* )
<Jucato> imbrandon: art-staging.ubuntu.com is your project?
<nixternal> sounds like a job i did recently
<nixternal> that is why i miss working in the sun office here in chicago...i wish they would have never closed that office
<imbrandon> Jucato, yea
<sivang> imbrandon: you are damn lucky to not have accepted it, I used to work with Solaris a bit, it's a pain :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, actualy art.ubuntu.com is but thats the staging area :)
<Jucato> imbrandon: so you're responsible for both those sites? great work!! :)
<nixternal> forget sys admin jobs..the money is with system analysis positions
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> er... Edgy question: duplicate "Default KOrganizer Resource" in Kontact. is this a known bug?
<Jucato> oh bug 64738
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64738 in kdepim "New To-dos are duplicated. (duplicate resources entries)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64738
<Jucato> just going to confirm it then....
<Jucato> imbrandon: is there an ETA for Edgy release? (so I could estimate in my local timezone)
<imbrandon> umm 26th ? as far as a time , i have no idea
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<Jucato> does anyone know where to find the "Launch Feedback" settings in Edgy? (aside from settings:/ and KControl, of course)
<Hobbsee>   Jucato kcontrol :)
<Jucato> lol :)
<imbrandon> or right click on the icon and edit it
<Jucato> imbrandon: no for controlling them: turn them off, change the type of busy cursor, taskbar notification, etc
<jeroenvrp> the kcontrol display module is that part of kdeguidance?
<fdoving> yes.
<jeroenvrp> ok thanks
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Jucato> I thought all first run wizards were removed?
<Riddell> all new CDs to be testing
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Test the all new CD candidates! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current
<imbrandon> i have them rsyncing now
<imbrandon> heya Riddell
<fdoving> Riddell: have you done any testing on the steps needed to successfully and completely update dapper to edgy?
<Riddell> fdoving: yes, it's patchy I know
<fdoving> Riddell: i know too, but i think i may have found the most painless way.. atleast the most painless so far.
<Riddell> what's that?
<fdoving> first edit sources.list, then apt-get update, then, the importan part: manually install 'hpijs kde-guidance kde-guidance-powermanager upstart kubuntu-desktop xorg x11-common xserver-xorg' and then 'dist-upgrade'.
<fdoving> that will leave you with just the python packages held back.
<fdoving> which is pretty good compared to what you get if you just run 'apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade' after changing sources.list to edgy.
<imbrandon> ok time to head to the trade show and pimp kubuntu ( along with giving away 200cd's ) see yall in an hour or two
<fdoving> imbrandon: enjoy :)
<Riddell> nixternal: how's the release announcement page?
<nixternal> it will be done today
<fdoving> if someone is up for it, testers for https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade (i've done some testing in a dapper pbuilder chroot, installing kubuntu-desktop and upgrading to edgy, i think this is the most painless way.)
<fdoving> are welcome.
<Riddell> echo 'Yes, do as I say!'  erk?  what needs that?
<fdoving> replacing sysvinit with upstart
<fdoving> sysvinit is essential.. that's why.
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> upgrade tool a definate high priority for fiesty
<fdoving> if it's done in a dist-upgrade it doesn't prompt for this. but if it's done with 'apt-get install upstart' it is needed.
<Riddell> fdoving: so why not do dist-upgrade instead of upgrade?
<fdoving> I have a bash script that does much about what i've put on that page.
<fdoving> Riddell: because the specially selected packages needs to be updated first, for a dist-upgrade to be successfull.
<fdoving> installing/upgrading those packages before running the actual dist-upgrade makes the whole process smoother.
<fdoving> so instead of fixing the mess after a dist-upgrade has upgraded half of the pacakges, and figure out what package needs to be installed manually to get the rest updated, I install the packages needed to make the dist-upgrade upgrade the rest.
<Hawkwind> Once I get the Edgy final ISO tomorrow I'm wanting to attempt an upgrade on this(my main) box and see if it works.  I'd love to not have to reinstall if I can help it
<Riddell> fdoving: thanks for this, I'll try and to some testing tonight
* Riddell back to DVD testing
<apokryphos> ah, guess I can test another install
<apokryphos> Riddell: should I do a dvd or cd? 32 or 64bit I guess
<fdoving> Riddell: the most evil thing in the process is step 6. where i try to install all held back packages (as reported by apt-get -u dist-upgrade), That is not a elegant solution.
<Riddell> apokryphos: fill in any gaps you can on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current
<apokryphos> cool
<Riddell> and any duplicate results are very welcome too
<abattoir> Riddell: will new images be built tomorrow as well? if all goes well with the current ones?
<Riddell> abattoir: no, these are expected to be final
<abattoir> great, thanks
<apokryphos> fdoving: sorry to ask, but any chance you could upload an image again to your server? 8)
<apokryphos> so odd, again I'm getting 20 kb/s speeds
<fdoving> sure, i can rsync the old one, if you need amd64? 
<apokryphos> fdoving: the one here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/edgy-dvd-amd64.iso
<fdoving> downloading.. it's slow here too.. ~300kb/s
<fdoving> is the torrent tracker up? 
<apokryphos> not on the one I tried yesterday at least
<apokryphos> no worries about the time if that's ok, I'll be around for a bit
<fdoving> it'll be at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/rc/ you'll see the size increasing.
<apokryphos> ok, thanks 8). I'll check back later
* apokryphos is out
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Release
<nixternal> look that over
<nixternal> it isn't done, but that is what im working with, and then i will create the php file from that for you
<nixternal> i lost my screenshots, so im doing those now
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd put a paragraph about the install options before the download link
<Riddell> nixternal: for What's New, most of the stuff listed isn't new, we want KDE 3.5.5, power management, laptop buttons, HWDB client, accessibility profiles, zeroconf/printer sharing, systemsettings, winfoss
<Riddell> for server and under the hood see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyAnnouncement
<Riddell> ah, you have a space for download details
<fdoving> nixternal: "Adept, a package management tool for Kubuntu, makes installing software, removing software, and keeping software up-to-date." s/makes// ?  
<Riddell> there's nothing new in adept, I'd get rid of that
<Riddell> keep digikam
<Riddell> but emphasise that it's new on the CD
<fdoving> for netboot, kubuntu.seed should be hosted on kubuntu.org somewhere.. for people like me who like to remember usefull urls like that kubuntu.org/edgy.seed would be nice, http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu/data/dapper/preseed/kubuntu/kubuntu.seed is a bit long
<fdoving> (or something similar.. of course)
<Riddell> fdoving: actually you don't need that any more, it asks you which ubuntu variant you want
<Riddell> kwwii!
<fdoving> Riddell: ah, nice. :)
<nixternal> ahh, you guys did exactly what i wanted you too...groom the page ;)
<kwwii> howdy Riddell, the website is almost done (although testing it by copying the html per wget or such does not work)
<nixternal> Riddell: now take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Release
<nixternal> i have groomed it
<nixternal> i am probably just going to start editing the php file locally then, and then email it to you
<Riddell> careful, Tony Blair has made internet grooming illegal you know
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> most of the images needed can probably be taken from previous release wiki pages
<nixternal> ya, the only ones that will be new will be for KDE, System Settings, and the Winfoss
<apokryphos> fdoving: hey, has the download stopped?
<fdoving> apokryphos: hmm.. no it's just slow. ~160
<Riddell> kubuntu.org actually looks correct in IE 7, yay
<fdoving> huh.. isn't apache in ubuntu buildt with LFS ? 
<toma> LeeJunFan: your quit message is quite dangerous
<nixternal> hahaha
<Lure> toma: he is missing sudo ;-)
<LeeJunFan> hehe, I forgot that was even in there.
<LeeJunFan> maybe I should change it to hda1, then it's likely only to wipe out windows, as people who have only linux are going to know enough not to do it :)
<toma> or hda34
<Lure> anybody else having problems with OOo printers - bug 68256
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68256 in openoffice.org "Openoffice doesn't see remote cups printers, just generic printer" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68256
<nixternal> NEEDED:  Power Manager snapshot, default desktop, default kicker, default everything - 1024x768 - kicker icon, kicker tooltip, power manager window, 3 screenshots
<fdoving> I can probably help you with some of that.
<nixternal> sweet!
<nixternal> laptop buttons too? ;)
<nixternal> like the volume up/down/mute
<fdoving> hmm.. maybe.
<LeeJunFan> toma: okay, new quit message = wth does sudo echo "reboot">/etc/rc.local do?
<LeeJunFan> :)
<toma> LeeJunFan: ;-) strange kind of humor 
<Lure> LeeJunFan: permission denied?
<LeeJunFan> Lure: that's right!
<LeeJunFan> so it's benign
<fdoving> apokryphos: apache2 in ubuntu doesn't support large files, so the url has changed, it will be at http://edge.lnix.net/~frode/misc/rc/ when downloaded. though cdimage.ubuntu.com is very slow today.
* Mez growls
<Riddell> oh Mez, did you get the CDs?
<Mez> Riddell, not yet
<Riddell> mm, that's not good
* Mez growls at godamn mod_rewrite
<ryanakca> Mez: is that php/apache?
<beligum> Hi all, anyone care to review ScreenKast (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3140) and libinstrudeo (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3125)) ??
<ryanakca> ooh, you got it packaged for feisty (I think that's what it'll be called)
<Riddell> I'm yet to work out if i is before e without a c
<ryanakca> i before e except after c... ?
<ryanakca> ooh, I see... I'll look f(ie/ei)sty up in the dictionnary
<Hawkwind> Remember, there's always an exception to every rule, even the rule of i before e except after c :P
<Hawkwind> Hence the reason why it's feisty and fiery
<kwwii> Riddell: I think I have the files ready for the website
<ryanakca> odd... feisty isn't in the Collins English Dictionnary and Thesaurus... nor is fiesty... fiesta, followed by FIFA... feint followed by feldspar
<kwwii> (ie I have no way of testing them, as the whole title-bar thing is done with php and does not come through in the html from wget or such)
<kwwii> 7 pics and 2 text files
<kwwii> anyone else know how to test changes to the website?
<ryanakca> nope...
<mike> look it up at oed.com which is the only real 'english' dictionary... many others are 'american'
<ryanakca> "This is an Americanism which is gaining ground in British and Australian English." ah... that explains why it isn't in a british dictionnary ;)
<kwwii> Riddell: how do you want me to give them to you?
<ryanakca> mike: you need to subscribe to use "OED online"
<Mez> ryanakca, yes, it is apoache
<mike> unless you have one through uni, n/m
<mike> can try dict.org
<ryanakca> Mez: kk
<ryanakca> mike: ^^ "This is an americanism..."
<Mez> ryanakca, I'm having problems getting sub domain Rewrites to not loop
<kwwii> Riddell: for now I least put them on http://sinecera.de/new_kubuntu_web_files.tar.gz (note that all the pics go in the ./images dir)
<imbrandon_> kwwii: heya , mark announced the art site a bit early on me so i put another theme up and put a call for testers out heh, if you anna goof with it later feel free
<ryanakca> Mez: lost me :)
<imbrandon_> s/anna/wanna
<ryanakca> Mez: The most I know is that it's apache related... tried in #apache ?
<kwwii> imbrandon_: not so sure that will attract too many kde artists
<kwwii> but I understand
<mike> "For computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). It is not necessary for all (even most) processors made by AMD -- only their 64 bit chips." is noaccurate. even their 64 bit chips do not require the 64 bit version.
<imbrandon_> kwwii: yea it needs a bit of love, but i had to do something, mark and newzum wanted more "ubuntu"
<imbrandon_> but its still open for changes
<mike> (from the daily build dvd page)
<imbrandon_> mike: howso ?
<kwwii> well, the underlying problem might be that not too many K* people end up looking at U* websites, especially artwork
<kwwii> I think we discuss the edgy theme more on #kde-artists as we did on #ubuntu-artwork
<kwwii> s/discuss/discussed
<imbrandon_> kwwii: yea when it go's live i was gonna poke Riddell to make a art.kubuntu.org alias for it
<kwwii> a very good idea
<mike> imbrandon_: you can run an i386 image on an amd64. basically, an amd64 image is not NECESSARY for ANY amd chip.
<imbrandon_> Riddell: infact if you have time to doso that would be nice
<Mez> ryanakca, tried :P
<imbrandon_> mike: and it says its not nessesary :P
<ryanakca> Mez: lol... hmm... no clue...
<fdoving> nixternal: i'm sorry, but i just realized that screenshots doesn't look good when taken from a NX session. things doesn't look 100% like the real thing.. http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/edgy-ss/ tell me if they are useable.. 
<mike> " only their 64 bit chips" which is not true
<imbrandon_> it is for computers based on those chips , it dosent says its nessesary for them
<imbrandon_> read the first sentance without the e.g again
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Release
<mike> the sentece is quite confusing. since necessary is the main part of the sentence, then goes all, most, and only... 
<nixternal> added images Riddell for you to review..those are the thumbnails there
<mike> anyway, whatever
<imbrandon_> mike: sure , i would sugest then rewrod it to something you feel more approperate and file a bug against ubuntu-website in Launchpad.net
<imbrandon_> reword*
<nixternal> fdoving: i need the screenies of the Power Management application
<fdoving> nixternal: ah.. then i missunderstood. sorry :|
<Riddell> nixternal: URL?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Release
<Riddell> imbrandon_: I can't make kubuntu.org aliases, only sysadmin can
<imbrandon_> Riddell: okies
<mike> edgy-dvd-amd64.iso is also ambiguous (b/c it could be ubuntu, not kubuntu)
<Riddell> nixternal: images look good, missing some text still :)
<nixternal> mike: if you download from the kubuntu page, it will be kubuntu, you download from the ubuntu page it will be ubuntu, and so forth
<nixternal> harhar Riddell ;)
<mike> i know, but on my hd they're both edgy... whatever again.
<nixternal> well, when you open either k3b or gnomebaker, they tell you which one is which
<beligum> Riddell: Any chance to get it in Feisty ?
<beligum> (ScreenKast that is)
<nixternal> i ahve 4 of those iso's currently
<nixternal> so i know
<imbrandon_> thats one reason it ask you for a filename when you save it ;)
<Riddell> beligum: I certainly hope so, just keep poking us over the next 6 months until it happens
<beligum> Riddell: lol, sounds great
<beligum> Ok, I'm off, thanks for the advice
* imbrandon_ takes a nap, see yall in a few
* nixternal gets ready for school
<mhb> Riddell: no need to test dailies anymore?
<Riddell> mhb: plenty!
<mhb> Riddell: I had school today, so I just downloaded it in the morning
<Riddell> rsync them
<mhb> Riddell: good to hear
<kwwii> Riddell: so, if I made a branch of the web stuff, how do I commit it now?
<Riddell> kwwii: push it to launchpad then I can merge it on the web server
<Riddell> bzr push sftp://<username>@bazaar.launchpad.net/<username>/kubuntu-website/<branchname>  is the URL I think
<nixternal> Riddell: Accessibility Profiles, definition wise would be the same as ICC Profiles, and not a User Profile correct?, however it looks like it deals with a user profile
<Riddell> nixternal: well it sets user settings
<nixternal> ok, so it is for a computer that would have multiple users with handicaps?
<Riddell> yes
<mhb> Riddell: so Edgy get released in less than 24hours,
<mhb> ?
<Hawkwind> mhb: Probably less than 12 actually if it follows the previous releases
<mhb> Hawkwind: thanks
<mhb> I should prepare some docs for the Czech Kubuntu website
<mhb> kwwii: those changes you made to the website design ... will they be applied today?
<kwwii> mhb: not sure
<fdoving> Riddell: did you test the upgrade process? We should update the kubuntu section at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades to something that works.
<nixternal> somebody write me a 2 sentences about "Accessibility Profiles" as I am drawing a huge blank
<jdong> fdoving: (1) install upgrade manager (2) follow ubuntu instructions? ;-)
<fdoving> jdong: no, http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<mhb> fdoving: does it work?
<jdong> fdoving: holy mother of crap
<jdong> how come I like my instructions better?
<fdoving> mhb: all my tests indicates that, yes.
<jdong> I'd rather pull in some GTK and python than play with that :D
<mhb> fdoving: if I won't fall asleep I'll test it
<fdoving> mhb: great :)
<mhb> fdoving: don't
<mhb> fdoving: (don't fall asleep)
<fdoving> i'll have to go to bed in ~1h
<kwwii> Riddell: erm what is this trying to tell me?
<kwwii> bzr: ERROR: No such file: u'/~kwwii/kubuntu-website/kwwii/.bzr/revision-history': [Errno 2]  /~kwwii/kubuntu-website/kwwii/.bzr/revision-history
<kwwii> trying with a different branchname
<kwwii>  bazaar.launchpad.net/~kwwii/kubuntu-website/webtest worked fine
<nixternal> kwwii: did you checkout, or branch when you did it?
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> kwwii: did you just add the directory kwwii to the kubuntu-website/ ?
<nixternal> if so, you need to 
<kwwii> nixternal: I branched
<nixternal> bzr add kubuntu-website/kwwi
<nixternal> and then try to commit
<kwwii> nixternal: I think the connection broke while I was doing it the first time, now it worked find
<nixternal> that is telling you either the kwwii directory isn't under revision, or....exactly what you just said ;)
<kwwii> :-)
<nixternal> it goofed during the initial branch and broke that section
<kwwii> with the other branchname it seems to work
<Riddell> nixternal: you don't need to do that any more
<Riddell> fdoving: doing it now
<nixternal> don't need to ?  bzr add?
<fdoving> Riddell: great.
<Riddell> nixternal: correct
<nixternal> ahh..didn't know that, thanks
<kwwii> Riddell: basically, I changed 7 pics and changed colors in two files (one css file and one php file)
<kwwii> I guess now you want a release pic :p
<ryanakca> What time is Edgy released? (UTC)... I'm wondering if it's worth testing a CD when I get back from bagpipes... (~3 hours from now...)
<Riddell> kwwii: yes please :)
<kwwii> Riddell: is the release really at 0:00 tonight?
<mhb> I'm rsyncing for 10 minutes now ... is it normal?
<mhb> I hope it's not downloading the whole thing again
<Riddell> kwwii: no
<Riddell> kwwii: about 12UTC
<Riddell> mhb: if there's a few other people rsyncing at the same time it gets very slow
<kwwii> Riddell: I started to make a release pic which says "Kubuntu 6.10" in the same style as the new logo...sound good, or should I do something else?
<nixternal> ok everyone, i need big time help here...im heading to school now, and i will work a little from there i hope...but here is what i need...go through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Release and make fixes where needed. I need a good write up for the "Accessibiltiy Profiles", and if possible, I need images for Laptop Buttons and Power Management
<nixternal> i will cya in a bit
<ryanakca> kk, I'll try to do something about that in a bit...
<ryanakca> bbl
<nixternal> thanks bro!!!
<nixternal> i needed that... Riddell, I will have a php file ready for you tonight, but you might be in bed, is there anyone else who can upload, or will you be awake tomorrow before release?
<Riddell> kwwii: sounds great
<Riddell> nixternal: I'll do it tomorrow as we release
<nixternal> ok, so i will email it to you, message you a link, and .... whatever else you can think of ;)
<kwwii> Riddell: when we decide to put the new web stuff online, I should be immediately available to fix any problems
<Riddell> kwwii: was trying to play with it now but I'm doing something wrong
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/newer/
<kwwii> erm, looks exactly the same as the old one
<kwwii> none of the changes appear
<Riddell> that's the problem
<Riddell> ah, fixed it
<Riddell> looks great, except for the white band at the top
<mhb> kwwii: nice
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, I think you are right and I will fix that, alhtough I did it on purpose
<kwwii> Riddell: the css colors are not coming though though
<kwwii> this is what I hate about php
<kwwii> and I need to add more of a bottom edge to the title graphics so that the shadow effect shows more
<kwwii> but the tabs, the hardest part to guess at, look pretty good
<kwwii> so I fscked all the easy things
<kwwii> and did a nice job on the hard stuff
<Hawkwind> kwwii: That looks really good.  Damn great job.  I love those tabs
<fdoving> apokryphos: download finished.
<kwwii> Hawkwind: unfortunately the tabs are the only good parts :p
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-26
<fdoving> Riddell: just tested an upgrade with adept, and that fails. Adept says it encounterd a problem, i click OK in the warning dialog. and adept closes. now adept is uninstalled and we have a bunch of unconfigured packages :| - i guess that's something we would have to make a guide on how to fix. since users tend to not read documentation or ask for help unless they have a problem. and it is likely they come asking for help when their system is in th
<fdoving> (that was an full upgrade, as described on the EdgyUpdate wiki)
<Riddell> we should scrap that section
<Riddell> doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3  does a successful upgrade to edgy for me
<fdoving> does that install all of xorg and all the new python modules? no more packages to upgrade? 
<Riddell> hmm, it doesn't install upstart
<Riddell> it does install all the X and python stuff though, that's brought in by kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> mm, I do still have stuff kept back
<fdoving> what is your output of 'apt-get -u dist-upgrade' ? 
<fdoving> that'll tell you what's kept back.
<Riddell> lots of python bits
<fdoving> yes, that's probably what i install with the evil hack: "apt-get -u dist-upgrade|grep ^' '|xargs apt-get -y install "
<mhb> sorry for not testing but after another 45 minutes I give up :oI 
<Riddell> mhb: still rsyncing?
<kwwii> Riddell: could you revert both the css file and php file in your http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/newer/ to the old versions?
<mhb> yes ... I fear I exceeded my bandwidth limit so they cut my connection to some 128kbit or so
<Riddell> kwwii: the pgp hasn't changed
<Riddell> php
<kwwii> Riddell: one of the php files should have been changed too
<mhb> good night, then ...
<kwwii> masthead2.css, I guess
<fdoving> nite mhb.
<kwwii> night mhb
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> that is css
<kwwii>  not php
<kwwii> sorry
<kwwii> then two css files
<kwwii> ubuntu.css and that one
<kwwii> I need to know where I messed up the pics as compared to where I messed up the css
<Riddell> kwwii: done
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> thanks
<kwwii> cool, as I thought, I messed up the css more than the pics themselves
<kwwii> thanks again, fixes coming
<neoncode> Is it 
<neoncode> damn, sorry. I hit enter by mistake.
<fdoving> I have to go to bed. see you all tomorrow. good nite.
<Riddell> fdoving: night, thanks for your help
<Riddell> ubuntu artwork feels not much different
<Riddell> interestingly Tango seems to have gained icons for a bunch of kde apps
<kwwii> well, the gnome theme is pretty complete so now jimmac is working on kde
<Riddell> joy
<kwwii> ;-)
<gnomefreak> Riddell: you might want to ban @87.112.21.19.bbplus.ptn-ag1.dyn.plus.net before he gets here
<kwwii> hahaha
<kwwii> the stupidest mistake of all
<kwwii> I forgot to put # in my sed before the new colors
<Riddell> gnomefreak: there's a staff member on now
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Riddell> gnomefreak: /msg them and report what's been happening
<gnomefreak> k
<kwwii> Riddell: sorry to bother, but could you update with the new bazaar.launchpad.net/~kwwii/kubuntu-default-settings/webtest ?
<Riddell> kwwii: that doesn't seem to have your changes
<Riddell> kwwii: did you do bzr commit then bzr push?
<kwwii> hrm, I just did the same command as before
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I did not do the commit first
<kwwii> Riddell: it should be there now
<kwwii> although bzr said "This transport does not update the working tree of: sftp://kwwii@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekwwii/kubuntu-default-settings/webtest/"
<kwwii> bzr is a bit different than I thought
<Riddell> kwwii: kubuntu-website not k-d-s
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> damn, copied that link again from an email
<kwwii> sorry
<kwwii> getting late
<kwwii> ok, I think I did it right this time
<kwwii> although it still said "This transport does not update the working tree of: sftp://kwwii@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekwwii/kubuntu-website/webtest/"
<Riddell> that warning is fine
<kwwii> then the changes should be there now
<Riddell> kwwii: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/new/new2/webtest/
<Riddell> lovely
<kwwii> better, at least
<lexual> Are there any packages what will give debuggin symbols for kaffeine?
<Riddell> lexual: no
<lexual> bummer.
<Riddell> lexual: actually you could investigate these http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/pool/main/k/kaffeine/
<lexual> looks like debian has a package we could pinch packages.debian.org/kaffeine-dbg
<Riddell> that ddeb should work
<lexual> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kaffeine-dbg:
<lexual>  kaffeine-dbg depends on kaffeine (= 0.8.2-2); however:
<lexual>   Version of kaffeine on system is 0.8.2-0ubuntu2.
<nixternal_> hola slackers
<Riddell> bah
<nixternal_> hehe
<nixternal_> im sittin' here in school learning, well not paying attention..time to do some work
<Riddell> lexual: use the ddeb I pointed you to
<Riddell> I've been stuck in my cupboard all day testing every install configuration possible on three architectures
<Riddell> I don't need to take this insolence, I'm going out for a jog!
<nixternal_> lol
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal_> i will start working more on the release notes now, poke me if you need me ;)
<Jucato> take care, Riddell! :)
<lexual> cool, misunderstood which deb you meant, I'll try a daily image later on this day too.
<kwwii> Riddell: http://sinecera.de/edgy_release_idea.png
<kwwii> pick the best, cut it out and have fun
<kwwii> the middle is probably the bets
<kwwii> best
<lexual> what's the difference between 1 & 2?
<nixternal_> argh, i forgot to open up my ssh to home ;(
<Jucato> kwwii: just a question about the Edgy color scheme... while I'm using the correct color scheme, kubuntuColors isn't on the list in System Settings. is this normal?
<kwwii> hrm? what is the name of the current sheme then?
<Jucato> "Current Scheme"
<Jucato> this is an upgrade to Edgy from an absolutely fresh Dapper install
<kwwii> sounds like we set that to default for this release
<kwwii> only
<kwwii> no idea, really
<Jucato> ah ok. just asking :)
<kwwii> sorry i could not give you a better answer
<Jucato> nah it's ok. it's not that critical anyway (I think) :)
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> Riddell: if you already downloaded that pic, do it again, I put it on a transparent bg in case you wanted to do somethin to it
* kwwii is going to bed for now
<kwwii> see you tomorrow
<nixternal_> g'nite kwwii!
<Jucato> sweet dreams kwwii!
<kwwii> see you in 8 hours
<kwwii> :p
<nixternal_> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Release   >> Check out the "Accessibility Profiles" information I just added. I understand them now ;)
<Jucato> nixternal_: I think there's one piece of info that really needs to be included in the release notes... KubuntuKDEMedia (.hidden-root)
<nixternal_> if Riddell says so, but what you see right now, has already been decided, topic wise, by him
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> hm... unless there's a doc/wiki page we can point users to about this, this might not be good...
<nixternal_> this is for the kubuntu.org release page
<nixternal_> we want to sell Kubuntu 6.10 with this page, every little thing, unfortunately isn't going to make it
<Jucato> I gues so... just asking anyway :)
<lexual> nixternal: where do you access the accessibility profiles?
<nixternal_> i have no clue ;)
<nixternal_> hahahah
<nixternal_> so i guess i don't understand it 100%
<nixternal_> actually, they are in system settings
<nixternal_> oh wait...the profiles are available when you boot from the cd and you get the "Install Kubuntu" opetions, you press F5? and you will get the profiles
<lexual> nixternal: ok
<nixternal_> hiya Hobbsee!
<lexual> nixternal: a tip on the release notes. The screenshots should also be links to larger versions of the *.png files so user can see them in more detail.
<nixternal_> they will be
<nixternal_> that isn't the release page, that is my staging area
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal_ 
<nixternal_> the release page will be in k.o/announcements when it is all said and done
<lexual> nixternal: perhaps a note that the accessibility profiles are a install thing.
<Jucato> morning Hobbsee! :)
<bddebian> Howdy
<nixternal_> boo bddebian!
<nixternal_> ;)
<bddebian> :)
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<nixternal_> im guessiing there is probably a <boo> sitting in #ubuntu-bugs right now
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<bddebian> Heya Jucato, Hobbsee
<nixternal_> omg this class is boring
<bddebian> nixternal_: But of course :)
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<freeflying|away> Hi all
<nixternal_> hi freeflying!
<nixternal_> away!
<nixternal_> ;)
<freeflying|away> nixternal_:  :)
<nixternal_> man, the accessibility profiles needs some real documentation done..this is something of value, and htere is absolutely no "decent" documentation on it
<Riddell> nixternal_: looking good
<nixternal_> i always look good man
<nixternal_> oh..the page..sorry ;)
<Riddell> both I'm sure
<nixternal_> im going to fancy up some words later on ;)
<nixternal_> get that "crimsun" touch ;)
<Hawkwind> LOL nixternal_
<nixternal_> you know...thats what the chicks do to me as well...they look and then they LOL..all capital like too
<ryanakca> umm... point 9. "Confirm that privilege escalation by password (kdesu) works as expected". No prompt popped up... straight to adept... the rest passed... this is on the Live CD (not installed)
<ryanakca> Do I add "ryanakca: FAILED" to Kubuntu Desktop CD, live session 
<ryanakca> or do I add "ryanakca: PASSED" or do I have it all wrong?
<ajmitch> ryanakca: well the live cd shouldn't have a password set
<ajmitch> afaik
<ryanakca> ajmitch: no.. it doesn't
<ryanakca> but even if I set it, nothing shows up :)
<ajmitch> so it should just run everything without asking for a password
<ajmitch> right..
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> so what do I do?
<ryanakca> ignore it because it's probably ment to be? or mark it down?
<ryanakca> s/ment/meant
<ajmitch> if you run something, set a password, and run something with sudo again with 15 minutes, it won't ask you for a password still
<ryanakca> ah, good point
<ryanakca> ok, I'll just mark it as P
<ryanakca> PASS
<ryanakca> g'night!
<nixternal_> ARGH
<nixternal_> time to go home!
<nixternal_> cya in 45
<lexual> Just did a daily amd64 kubuntu install. Only 2 issues: #58503 and #64408
<orkid__> 610?
<orkid__> gueesso
<nixternal> woohoo
<Jucato> wb nixternal!
<nixternal> why thank you
<Jucato> :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<suddse> So guys, I'm trying to compile kuickshow. I keep getting error Unknown CMake command "kde4_automoc". when I run cmake . : ( I've installed all of the KDE dev packages, and can compile Amarok and other things.
* Jucato silently waves to suddse
<orkid__> check #kde4-devel
<nixternal> can somebody review http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/kubuntu/announcements/6.10-release.php   please!  suggestions, comments, and/or concerns are welcomed
<Jucato> reviewing...
<nixternal> ty sir
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> the bottom part, the "Upgrading from 6.06 LTS" runs into my "Feedback" section, I am fixing htat now ;)
<crimsun> "Kubuntu 6.10 brings to this release a bit of edgy'ness" needs to read "Kubuntu 6.10 brings a bit of edgyness"
<crimsun> (italics stripped)
<Jucato> but without the italics, it should be "edginess" right?
<crimsun> no need for a comma following environment here: "environment, featuring some of today's leading"
<crimsun> Jucato: deliberate play on 'edgy'
<Jucato> heh ok :)
<nixternal> crimsun: you are my hero!
<crimsun> no need for a comma following technology here: "technology, in order to be the foundation"
* Jucato makes a mental note that crimsun is both the sound guy and the grammar/editing guy...
<crimsun> no need for a comma following succeeded: "succeeded, and are"
<crimsun> likewise here: "new, in Kubuntu 6.10"
* nixternal will not copy and paste no more...that is a lot of very badly misplaced commas
<crimsun> strip the articles ('the') here for parallel structure: "combines the ease of use, the contemporary functionality,"
<Jucato> no need for "the" in "combines the ease of use" and "the contemporary functionality"  ??
<Jucato> lol...
* Jucato keeps silent now...
<crimsun> same comma issue here: "system, in order to provide"
<crimsun> same comma issue here: "release, and is installed"
<Jucato> ooh lots of commas :O
<nixternal> no doubt
<nixternal> it is 1:30am ;)
<crimsun> missing full stop after collections: "by custom collections"
<nixternal> that's my story, and im sticking to it
<crimsun> need plural "users" here to match number: "allows the user to select various functions to control the power of their portable"
<crimsun> no need for a comma or 'then' here: "questions, and then upload the details"
<nixternal> that should be uploads then
<nixternal> s/upload/uploads
<nixternal> nm
<nixternal> no it doesn't ;)
<crimsun> "This allows the members in the community who triage and support, to decide the route needed in order to solve an issue that may rise" is better phrased as "This helps bug triagers in resolving hardware-specific issues that may rise"
<orkid__> cdrimsun: i think you're wrong with the plural...
<orkid__> but i haven't seen the full text.
<orkid__> their should be his/her (or his... or her)
<crimsun> yes, but I'm attempting to avoid gender specifics, as his/her is unwieldy
<orkid__> (so you're not wrong, but i'd suggest keeping user, and changing their. (ooh ahh)
<orkid__> ahh gender specifics and political correctness. pC is bullocks. everyone knows (unless they have nothing better to do than nitpick) that his  (or her's) means his/hers and is applicable to both genders . but anyway
<crimsun> "Zeroconf, or zero configuration, provide" needs to use 'provides'.
<orkid__> its 242am here , so don't complain :)
<nixternal> s/provide a/provides the ???
<orkid__> btw, been running edgy for a while. just installed ubuntu-desktop, cahnged into it (gnome) and noticed that firefox is faster at rendering pages (really weird).
<crimsun> (orkid__: of course I know, but the '/' tends to interrupt flow)
<crimsun> nixternal: s/provides/gives/
<orkid__> crimsun: that's why most just use 'his' (for user) or 'her' (for user). one or the other
* orkid__ yawns
<crimsun> orkid__: I'm aware of that. :)
<nixternal> tech writing 101 says, do not use his nor her in technical documentation
<orkid__> the firefox speed difference is interesting.
<orkid__> yeah, you could use 'one's'
<orkid__> lol
<nixternal> hehe
<crimsun> again, it's the interruption that is most important.
<crimsun> "similar to Zeroconf," can be removed
<orkid__> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/
<orkid__> seems like the real deal, ... (per filenames) eve nthough the descriptions still say RC..... they were added oct 25th
<crimsun> "This provides a user the accessibility features" needs to s/a user/users/
<crimsun> comma issue with "system, but"
* Jucato can't wait for the official "go" signal.... :(
<orkid__> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; echo "done" :)
<orkid__> i'm off. l8r
<crimsun> "System settings are broken down now into two categories, the main category" needs to be separate sentences.
<crimsun> comma issue with "System Settings, is the General" 
<crimsun> _need_ a comma after settings here: "settings and the second"
<crimsun> s/are/is/ here: "category are the Advanced"
<crimsun> s/No/Not/ here: "No only can you use Kubuntu"
<crimsun> comma issue here: "Software (FOSS), available"
<crimsun> "Advantages of this software is that it is absolutely..." is better phrased as "Advantages of this software include being absolutely free of charge, being free to modify, and being free to copy and distribute..."
<crimsun> comma issue here: "language packs, for faster integration"
<crimsun> (that second point under Localization makes the third redundant, btw)
<nixternal> im fixing as you go along..not ignoring you ;)
<crimsun> "previous release simplifying common Linux server" is better as "previous release and simplifies common Linux server"
<crimsun> no need for commas after "RAM" in the system requirements
<crimsun> s/try try/to try/ here: "desktop CD allows you try try Kubuntu"
<crimsun> comma issue: "actual CD image, and will be downloaded"
<crimsun> comma issue: "network, by doing what is referred"
<crimsun> need a comma after Kubuntu: "For more information about Kubuntu visit our website"
<crimsun> (that's it.)
* nixternal applauds
<nixternal> thanks buddy!
<nixternal> once again, you come to my aide
<Jucato> whew....
<nixternal> refresh the page, and it should be fixed ;)
<Jucato> um... is there any ETA for edgy?
<crimsun> sometime on the 26th [for some timezone] 
<nixternal> today
<Jucato> heheh yeah waiting... :(
<nixternal> or tomorrow if you are in hawaii
<nixternal> or further west
<Jucato> philippines...
<Jucato> waaaay east
* sebas wakes up, rubs eyes ... Ha! Release Day!
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> er.. www.ubuntu.com says 6.10 is released?
<Jucato> ah nvm... just an advertisement I guess
<emonkey> Is a is there a dragft of the release notes for kubuntu like ubuntu? If it is, we could translate it for the german site...
<emonkey> s/dragft/draft/
<nixternal> yes emonkey
<nixternal> do you want the images as well?
<emonkey> nixternal, tha would be great
<nixternal> i will tar them up and get them to you, msg me your email address
<emonkey> thzank so much
* Jucato notes that nixternal rocKs!
<nixternal> bah
<nixternal> emonkey: that is a 1.5mb tar.bz2, so i am uploading it to my server...the link is http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/kubuntu_release_page.tar.bz2
<emonkey> nixternal, thanks again, I'll start to translate immediately. :)
<nixternal> thanks alot emonkey for that!
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/kubuntu_release_page.tar.bz2
<nixternal> ^^ thar she be sir!
<Jucato> thar she blows
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> did he ever goto bed or is he still out jogging?
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> nixternal: you really are great :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I came back, I think...
<nixternal> no no, Riddell went out for a job earlier as he was exhausted from testing..don't remember him coming back ;)
<Jucato> er.. 
<Jucato> s/I/he
<Jucato> darn...
<nixternal> lol
<crimsun> a job, eh? A real masochist.
<Jucato> s/job/jog
<crimsun> ;-)
<imbrandon> heya guys ( and ladies if any awake )
<Jucato> yeah he came back about an hour after, I guess
<Jucato> hi imbrandon!
<nixternal> gahaha
<nixternal> i meant a jog ;)
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> you callin' me a lady damnit!
<imbrandon> i dident call you anything, you put your self in a category :)
<Jucato> or in this case, in the parenthesis :)
<nixternal> oh..man, someone in -meeting said i was gay, and now im referring to myself as a lady...maybe dad is right, i need that skirt ;)
<Jucato> @_@
<nixternal> they made fun of the "tech kilt"
<Jucato> imbrandon: I have a question about KubuntuKDEMedia, is it an okay time to ask?
<imbrandon> Jucato, sure
<Jucato> imbrandon: some people still seem to be mounting stuff in /mnt rather in /media. how does that affect the new system? specially in Amarok, where only /home and /media are seen
<Jucato> oh, and the Storage Media in Konqueror's Navigation Panel (sidebar) still goes to media:/
<imbrandon> well if they are mounting it in /mnt , then they are not doing it the automatic way, they are doing something via the command line thus they can edit the .hidden file to their liking , second .... it dosent effect amarok at all, they just type /mnt instead of /media
<imbrandon> and the storage media pannels should have been trimed down, on new installes they are, if they are still there on upgrade then its a bug
<imbrandon> s/trimmed down/removed
<Jucato> imbrandon: in Amarok Settings -> Configure Amarok -> Collection. how do you add /mnt ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: where is .hidden?
<Jucato> Hi Hobbsee!
<Jucato> in /
<imbrandon> hobbsee in /
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Jucato> it's a symlink to /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root
<imbrandon> Jucato, you dont, you edit the hidden, but realy should be be encourged to use /media as thats what everything is setup for, the only reason to use /mnt is if they are old old old old school linux and refuse to update
<Hobbsee> ahh
<imbrandon> Jucato, so basicly its a non-issue , or should be a non-issue
<crimsun> btw, nice work on Kubuntu, all.
<Jucato> imbrandon: so in that case, if they created something in /mnt, they should edit .hidden so that it will appear everywhere else?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: when does feist open?  :P
<Hobbsee> s/feist/feisty/
<crimsun> now now now!
<Jucato> imbrandon: should be. unfortunately, for some, it might be...
<nixternal> crimsun: do you think we should have some info in that release page aobut "upstart" ?
<nixternal> i think everyone has forgotten about upstart
<nixternal> it isn't even in the ubuntu release page
<imbrandon> Jucato, correct, or just do it the recomended way in /media so contect menus work as expected etc ( for unmounting etc )
<crimsun> nixternal: it's in the EdgyReleaseNotes
<Jucato> is KubuntuKDEMedia also in the Edgy release notes?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yay!  so can i upload there????
<imbrandon> that page shouldent be, thats a development page, but a summery should be
<crimsun> wee, sure! granted you might get a REJECT, but sure!
<Jucato> err yeah, a summary for it :)
<Jucato> imbrandon: I'm just relaying some "concerns" that were brought up in the place where you don't like to go. just trying to gather their questions
<imbrandon> crimsun, i thought -updates and -security and such was gonna be opened this round when the RC freeze took effect ( thinking about the nvidia drivers that need to goto -security released last week )
<crimsun> imbrandon: no idea.
<crimsun> granted -backports was supposed to be open at feat freeze.
<imbrandon> yea , i thought it was all part of the same disscussion, but that would require us to upload directly to -backports
<crimsun> we can
<imbrandon> ahh i thought that was frowned on
<crimsun> nope, but I don't think anyone has done it yet.
<imbrandon> ahh cool, well amarok 1.4.4 comes out in a few days , i might try it with that first
<imbrandon> would be a good "test canidate"
<imbrandon> becosue it will be out before the feisty repos open
<Jucato> ooh :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, hehe well it was released once already ( to packagers ) then halted and pushed back, so it should be "soon"
<imbrandon> its tagged in svn for weeks now though 
<Jucato> ah... they pushed back?
<imbrandon> well not pushed it back, just umm. well yea pushed it back
<imbrandon> really they released it then un-released it before the public got it :)
<Jucato> lol
<two-face> HI
<imbrandon> hello two-face
<two-face> Alright, so I boot kubuntu RC1 and the keyboard's not working at all
<imbrandon> what kind of computer/keyboard , and can you hit "ctl+alt+f1"  ?
<two-face> it is a ps/2 keyboard, and I didn' try c-a-f1
<imbrandon> please try that, to see if you get a console ( and can login )
<two-face> I tried to open a Konsole but can't type anything
<imbrandon> dumb question, you did check the connection right ( just trying to eleminate everything )
<two-face> connection?
<Hobbsee> that wouldnt be the evil keyboard-stops-working-until-you-log-out-of-kde bug would it?
<two-face> FYI, I'm typing with the same keyboard
<imbrandon> e.g. that the keyboard is plugged in good, and not wiggled loose
<imbrandon> two-face, ok then try this , c-a-f1 then login , if that works, you will likely get it to work if you log out of x and back in
<two-face> FYI2, the KDE menu get unusable
<two-face> i don't know where it does come from
<two-face> unusable = i'm trying to click on item but it flickers
<imbrandon> sounds like you have alot more issues than just the keyboard, again did you try c-a-f1
<imbrandon> what kind of computer is it
<two-face> shuttle
<two-face> amd64
<imbrandon> 32bit kubuntu or 64bit ? ( dont think it matter but lets make sure )
<two-face> 64
<imbrandon> ok can you try the newest ( dated yesterday 25th ) 32bit kubuntu live cd
<imbrandon> and see how it go's ?
<imbrandon> ( i'll be on for the next 6 or 8 hours so if you need to download thats fine )
<lexual> I've had no probs from todays amd64 live cd.
<two-face> lexual: did you have problems previously?
<two-face> imbrandon: the 32 bits one doesn't matter, only the 64 does
<lexual> yep, try this: hit Ctl+Alt+F1 to go to console, hit Ctl+Alt+F7 to get back to X. This fixes it temporarily.
<imbrandon> dosent matter? as in dosent work also ?
<lexual> Then a dist-upgrade should fix.
<two-face> imbrandon: I mean everyone use it
<two-face> imbrandon: what needs to be tested is what's less used
<lexual> so c+a+f1 does nothing?
<two-face> lexual: i need to reboot to test
<lexual> may have to hit it multiple times.
<lexual> I did have same issue yesterday with beta disc.
<lexual> no prob with todays image.
<two-face> lexual: where is today's image?
<lexual> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<two-face> thanks
<Jucato> imbrandon: would you happen to know what the policy is regarding what to remove in System Settings?
<nixternal> remove it all
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> die system setting, viva la kcontrol
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> j/k
<Jucato> viva la drakconf
<Jucato> :P
* Jucato ducks
<nixternal> gotta be careful, that can start ww3 around here...kind of like "why does kubuntu change the default settings in this or that"...because we can!
<nixternal> plus it works better OUR way ;)
<Jucato> because "Launch Feedback" is missing, and there's no other way to set it, unless the user knows about KControl. But since Launch Feedback isn't a "power user setting", I presumed it would still be in System Settings
<imbrandon> Jucato, well i for one have never touched launch feedback so i doubt "joe" does , but on that note it should probably be in advanced , but its a tad late for that Jucato this probably should have been brought up weeks ago
<Jucato> I only saw the thread the other night... I would have brought it up. Anyway, I thought that it might have been relocated somewhere else or accessible somewhere else
<Jucato> actually, I saw the thread a few days ago, but didn't have a chance to confirm it... sorry
<two-face> imbrandon, lexual: thanks I'll get back to you later after testing the current iso
<imbrandon> two-face, ok
<imbrandon> two-face, also we have #kubuntu-testers dedicated to just that ( but your welcome here too )
<two-face> thanks
<Jucato> nixternal: never meant to start ww3. never meant to imply anything :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I should have used aptitude to dist-upgrade yesterday. seemed to have been the best solution for the held back packages
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh.  yep
<imbrandon> aptitude must die
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> so must a whole lot of other things.  doesnt mean that they will thouhg
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, how true
<Jucato> adept must....
* Jucato hides
<lexual> aptitude is immortal
<imbrandon> lexual, maybe so but it needs its brain replaced, its like a smark alec 13 year old 
<imbrandon> smart*
* imbrandon is afk
<Jucato> lol
<emonkey> nixternal, in the Power Manager section is a little mistake...overhall instead of overall
<nixternal> thx emonkey!
<nixternal> it is supposed to be "overhaul"
<Jucato> wow can't believe crimsun missed that O_O
<crimsun> it happens
<crimsun> hence why you need about six people to proof
<nixternal> fixed and re-uploaded
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> crimsun: don't feel bad, myself, and 3 others also missed that
<Jucato> I never saw the errors that crimsun saw anyway :)
<Jucato> commas make me feel dizzy...
<crimsun> oh I don't feel bad. I'm prepping a defense for 8 AM, so my mind's not all here.
<Jucato> er question... what's the recommended way to add entries to fstab now that Edgy will be using UUID? use the GUI?
<crimsun> let volumeid do its thing on postinst?
<nixternal> alrighty, bed time...g'nite all, enjoy the release and thanks everyone for your help, patience, guidance, and anything else you did ;)
<Jucato> how? there are some partitions I chose not to be mounted during the installation. so I don't know their volumeid
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/kubuntu_release_page.tar.bz2  <-- there it is in it's entirety, hope it rocks for you!
<crimsun> Jucato: look at the mount_by_uuid_conversion() in /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst
<Jucato> ok
<Riddell> seaLne: fire up those torrents http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.10/
<seaLne> they are rejecting
<crimsun> <@mnepton> i'll have fast torrent seeds up in ~2 minutes.
<seaLne> got all the images but the tracker might not be updated yet
<seaLne> its the usual "Requested download is not authorized for use with" error
<seaLne> crimsun: where was that pasted from? i'm still getting rejected?
<imbrandon> kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso                                                                                                                                       694.9MiB     0 B/s     0 B/s |
<imbrandon> |     connecting to peers (0.0%)                                                                                                                                                                       |
<imbrandon> |     rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.                 
<seaLne> so not just me then :)
<seaLne> it would be nice at release time if the trackers worked before the torrents were published
<seaLne> imbrandon: did you see my comment earlier on #u-d it looks like they haven't been added
<imbrandon> yea, i see that
<imbrandon> they said "officialy" released but not added yet
<imbrandon> :(
<seaLne> and their up and working now :)
<Riddell> it takes a while for the torrent server to sync to releases.u.c
<seaLne> ah
<seaLne> surely it should sync at the same time as the official mirrors?
<seaLne> bah no one is downloading yet :(
<imbrandon> ok got 2 clients on diffrent networks seeding the desktop iso's
<seaLne> btlaunchmanycurses dosen't really give any feedback
<imbrandon> thats what i'm usings
<seaLne> hmm your right it normally gives more info, i'm just getting "seeding (100.0%)"
<Riddell> seaLne: it's not been announced yet
<Riddell> anyone able to proofread this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<seaLne> its in /topic dosen't that count?
<seaLne> :)
<Riddell> it's not much changed from nixternal's version, mostly just s/utilize/use/
<seaLne> it has a "!" in the subject
<Riddell> gone
* apokryphos proofreads
<seaLne> not sure about "KDE version 3.5.5 is the current stable release and is installed by default with every Kubuntu system." the last part "and is installed by default with every Kubuntu system" dosen't read well
<Sho_> Riddell: as/succeded and are/succeded and is/
<apokryphos> Riddell: not sure about the first sentence with "brings to this release a bit of edgyness". How about "brings a bit of edgyness to this release, with a new and improved..."
<seaLne> maybe "Kubuntu come with version 3.5.5 of KDE, the latest stable release."
* apokryphos nods
<Sho_> Riddell: There are also numerous cases of misplaced commas in that text, I'm assuming it was written by someone who natively speaks a language that uses commas differently
<apokryphos> shouldn't be a comma after "This advanced digital photo management application"
<seaLne> agreed
<seaLne> i'd remove various from the g-p-m bit
<apokryphos> also need some consistency with DigiKam vs Digikam (I think the former is what they use)
<Sho_> yep, for example
<apokryphos> comma in "albums is a snap with digiKam, as it allows" is questionable too
<Sho_> Riddell: broken grammar: "System settings are broken down now into two categories."
<apokryphos> no comma needed in "who triage and support, to decide the route"
<seaLne> maybe change "This allows the members" to helps in hdb section
<seaLne> and in should be "of the community"
<seaLne> this sounds like it would be simpler with gobby :)
<Sho_> Would probably be a good idea to do the proofreading in a wiki next time
<imbrandon> Riddell, tfheen just sent it to -announce ML
<apokryphos> no comma in "accessibility profile, depending on the"
<seaLne> "Kubuntu offers the support for many of the portable computers that contain these extra sets of functions" dosen't sound right
<seaLne> "Ease of networking and resource sharing wasn't overlooked in Kubuntu 6.10." makes it sound like it was overlooked before, maybe "With Kubuntu 6.10 sharing network and printing resources is easy"
<apokryphos> perhaps replace with "Kubuntu can provide complete support for your laptop's extra functions"
<seaLne> yeah something like that dosen't sound as negative
<emonkey> nixternal, thanks again, the translation is now finished but it will be reviewed by others and then on the right moment we'll publish it. I've now to go school but I'm sure the others will do all things alright. If you want to look at the translation the Draft can be found here: http://kubuntu.diener.li/edgy/release_en/
<seaLne> i've not heard the term FOSS used before surely FLOSS?
<seaLne> stupid english language
<apokryphos> I've heard both often
<emonkey> isnt' L libre (French)
<emonkey> libre=free
<emonkey> I think Floss is a combination from englisch and french... Maybe some collaboration idea?
<Riddell> apparantly the windows stuff is called FOSS, I think both FLOSS and FOSS are horrible terms
<Riddell> emonkey: "Upgrade von 6.06 LTS" is wrong, please update from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<emonkey> Riddell, k I'll 
<Riddell> ok, all comments should be included in http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php now
<Sho_> Riddell: "System settings modules are not split into two categories." <- grammar ok now, content broken (the 'not')
<Jucato> hi Sho_! :)
<Riddell> Sho_: fixed, well spotted
<Sho_> Jucato: hi :)
<Jucato> nice seeing you here Sho_ :)
<Sho_> Jucato: I stop by from time to time ;)
<Riddell> Sho_: our herbrew speaking friend sivang has fallen in love with konversation
<Jucato> hehehe makes me feel all warm and fuzzy :)
<Sho_> Riddell: Cool :) I'm very happy we got that into Edgy in the end
<Riddell> me too
<imbrandon> me 3 
<imbrandon> hehe
* Jucato can't resist the urge to say "me 4"
<seaLne> Riddell: the windows screenshot is rather obviously 6.06
<seaLne> did it end up working in edgy?
<emonkey> Riddell, upgrade is fixed in german version, thanks for the hint
<Riddell> seaLne: hmm, I think that's 6.10 from the style of the logo, but the number is all wrong
<Riddell> arg!  quick, unrelease!
<mhb> Riddell: ? :o))
<imbrandon> Riddell, ?
<mhb> nice release notes, everyone
<Riddell> mhb: thank nixternal (and others)
<mhb> who made the screenshots?
<Riddell> imbrandon: ok, I think you can go for it
<Jucato> yay! Edgy's out :)
<imbrandon> yay
<Jucato> guys, you just rock!! (that includes you Sho_ :P)
* Sho_ cheers for the Kubuntu developers
<Sho_> congrats
<apokryphos> congrats on the release guys; Edgy is really great, very nice polished :)
<mhb> have you noticed that the KMix icon looks disabled in the Edgy screenshots at http://www.kubuntu.org/ ?
<Jucato> hehe
<apokryphos> arts didn't work for me on install+live too :P
<Jucato> worked for me. probably it's running on vmware without sound enabled? :)
<imbrandon> congrats Riddell !!
<imbrandon> ( on the release )
<Jucato> kwwii: congrats also for the very fine artwork :)
<imbrandon> yea kwwii crack a mt dew open and toast !
<Jucato> heheh!
<Jucato> imbrandon: you deserve a lot of thanks and compliments as well :)
<seaLne> ah thats more like it 1.9MiB/s upload 
<imbrandon> mines uploading about 70KiB/s
<serzholino> Congrads to all of you guys!!! When DVD image is planned to be ready?
<Jucato> torrent?
<Riddell> serzholino: they're being published now but take a while to be pushed out
<imbrandon> serzholino, they are being published now
<serzholino> great :) thanks a lot
<ryanakca> weeee! grats all :)
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah just checked and the number is wrong, ohwell
<Riddell> seaLne: ach weel
<ryanakca> bbl, school... where I'll be installing it on my teacher's comp :)
<mhb> good work everyone, the core devs, Ken and all the others  ... I'm really amazed of what you've done
<seaLne> i remember it being said that edgy won't be on shippit but will there be any printed cds made?
<Riddell> ryanakca: now there's trust.  mess that up and you'll fail all your marks
<Riddell> seaLne: some, for loco teams
<seaLne> nah she won't be able to do any marking :)
<goldenear> I think I found a weakness in konqueror : http://secunia.com/internet_explorer_7_popup_address_bar_spoofing_test/
<goldenear> this seems to also aply to Konqueror...
<imbrandon> seaLne, you can purchse them iirc, but dapper is the free shipit
<Sho_> goldenear: Doesn't work here (KDE 3.5.5)
* Jucato doesn't want to click...
<seaLne> i got one m$ window and one secunia window with lots of %A0s
<goldenear> it works for me (KDE 3.5.5 too) :/
<seaLne> "You are vulnerable, if a new popup-window is opened and content from Secunia is displayed while the address bar still says "http://www.microsoft.com/"." <- did your second window say microsoft in the url bar? mine didn't
<Sho_> goldenear: The address bar of your popup contains a clean URL starting with www.microsoft.com?
<goldenear> it displays the M$ page on the main konqueror window and open a secunia popup with "Microsoft Corporation" title
<Sho_> goldenear: Then it's not working
<goldenear> Sho_: no, the popup doesn't have any address bar...
<serzholino> address bar contains original url and no popups... KDE 3.5.2, Dapper
<Sho_> goldenear: The security problem described on that page is that the aforementioned popup shows a microsoft.com URL in the popup's address bar while the page displayed is not being served from microsoft.com
<Sho_> goldenear: As long as the address bars do reflect where the page is coming from, the security problem is not there
<Riddell> proofreaders: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyAnnouncementKubuntu
<serzholino> oh... I've not pressed "Test" now there is m$ url in address bar and popup window with info from securina
<Sho_> goldenear: Internet Explorer 7 has changed its behavior to always show an address bar in popup windows, and as it appears, that address bar can be tricked into showing wrong URLs, which is the security problem
<goldenear> ok... but because there is no address bar on the popup and M$ url in the main window, it's easy to think the popup is from M$
<seaLne> you shouldn't allow pages to change stuff like that
<kwwii> Riddell: is there a reason that we are not using the new web stuff?
<goldenear> Sho_: so it's not the same problem here. I agree. But it's still possible to fool the user with such a popup :/
<Riddell> kwwii: that's next on my list
<Sho_> goldenear: True, which is one of the reasons why IE7 now does not allow to disable the address bar in popups (doesn't help much when the address bar can be tricked, though)
<kwwii> :-)
<goldenear> Sho_: which is one of the reasons why IE7 now does not allow to disable the address bar in popups <-- so Konqueror may do the same...
<goldenear> (but without the weakness) :D
<Riddell> konqueror will do the same in kde 4
<MidMark> guys I'm trying to update from dapper to edgy but update process doesn't go very well
<MidMark> x-window-system-core ins't installed and if I upgrade it says that there is a breackage
<gnomefreak> MidMark: did you install kubuntu-desktop before upgrading if manually if using update-manager you shouldnt need it
<MidMark> gnomefreak: I upgraded via adept changing all dapper to edgy
<MidMark> now xorg 7.1 seems not installed
<gnomefreak> MidMark: make sure kubuntu-desktop package is installed before starting upgrae
<MidMark> don't know why
<MidMark> I have just upgraded
<gnomefreak> MidMark: read above that is most likely why
<Riddell> kwwii: bling bling! http://kubuntu.org/
<mhb> kwwii: nice work
<kwwii> thanks :-)
<mhb> I wonder if you're going to change the Kubuntu main page more in the style of the mockup on kubuntu-devel ML
<mhb> sooner or later or never? :o)
<kwwii> mhb: while that would be a nice idea, it is kinda late for that
<Tm_T> kwwii: Nice. :)
<kwwii> Now I am slowly feeling closure with edgy :-)
<mhb> kwwii: so you don't plan any changes to the page until fiesty release?
<kwwii> mhb: the hardest part about changing the page like that is that we want to keep using the same basic layout, etc. as ubuntu
<mhb> kwwii: AFAIK ubuntu doesn't use news on the main page
<kwwii> I guess that if we want to change things we need to change them on all similar sites, which is a bigger project
<kwwii> mhb: not talking about the pieces used, but the general layout
<mhb> kwwii: a general description, download link and navigation would suffice IMO - and that is what Ubuntu has
<mhb> kwwii: ok
<Riddell> the page has all those things
<Riddell> but I also like it having news too
<kwwii> perhaps reducing the news to the latest story might make things look nicer
<mhb> Riddell: yes, but IMO the mockup on the ML is more simple for the newcomers
<kwwii> for instance, the release candidate is no longer an interesting story
<kwwii> nor the Beta (although Jonathan has a very manly chest, so we might wanna keep that article to draw in the ladies)
<Jucato> oooh so that was Riddell wearing the shirt :)
<mhb> Riddell: ubuntu.com has the "Linux for human beings" box which I like very much ... it's in the center of the page, which is usually the most important part
<apokryphos> Riddell: do you think it might be good to have a mention near the beginning (just under the picture) of: "Kubuntu 6.10 (codenamed "Edgy Eft")" ?
<apokryphos> codename isn't mentioned anywhere else in the announcement otherwise
<Riddell> apokryphos: done
<Jucato> kwwii, mhb: there were some comments before (not in the mailing lists. but in the forums) about making the Kubuntu web page a bit more similar/consistent with the Ubuntu web page. Not really my idea. just thought to bring that up to you guys :)
<kwwii> Jucato: to be honest, we really need to redesign the page anway...not just changing colors, but actually designing something new (using the existing pieces of course)
<kwwii> but I think that the ubuntu page shows what can be done, and is a step in the right direction
<Jucato> yeah. it's due for a makeover probably :)
<Jucato> btw, the webpage is nice :)
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> better than before, at least
<Jucato> great work again :)
<kwwii> hopefully the outside world will notice it :-)
* kwwii picks his son up from the swimming pool, be back later
<Jucato> yikes
<Jucato> ok...
<Riddell> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/?q=node/17  damn that's fast
<Jucato> probably just dist-upgrade/upgraded then took screenshots the moment the news was out :P
<apokryphos> or got a daily a few days before :P
<Jucato> yeah :)
<Jucato> which I should have done, rather than installing Dapper and dist-upgrade to Edgy, which wasn't pretty...
<MidMark> gnomefreak: yes you have right no gnome-desktop installed
<MidMark> but not it breaks if I install it
<MidMark> what can I do?
<Jucato> gnome-desktop or kubuntu-desktop?
<MidMark> kubuntu-desktop sorry
<Jucato> MidMark: tried to check what's causing it to break?
<fdoving> anyone up for changing the EdgyUpgrades page? I'm not at home so i can't do much.
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!!
<apokryphos> wiki was dead last time I checked, but I will if I can
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> there is no gnome-desktop
<fdoving> it should tell users that upgrading using adept is not safe, and reflect what the announcement says about upgrading.
<apokryphos> but for Kubuntu you need more than just k-d before you upgrade (for it to be smooth)
<gnomefreak> you do?
<MidMark> kubuntu-desktop I want to say
<fdoving> yes. the announcement has a section for upgrading.
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades <--- this one right?
<apokryphos> fdoving: but the apt-get instructions into adept are fine, right?
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Hobbsee> yay, edgy's released :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: it does, in the release notes for the RC at least
<apokryphos> i.e. install package x y z, then upgrade
<Jucato> Hobbsee: happy edgy release day!!
<apokryphos> yeah, wiki's still dead
<Jucato> up for me
<fdoving> apokryphos: adept is not fine. apt-get is
<Hobbsee> Jucato: indeed!
<apokryphos> fdoving: why? Does adept's upgrade not imitate dist-upgrade basically?
<Jucato> I used a combinationo of apt-get dist-upgrade, manual install, and aptitude dist-upgrade to get through
<fdoving> Hobbsee: yes, but the wiki is wrong. the ubotu factoid tells users to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - which has a adept section - that will leave users systems in a very bad state.
<MidMark> how to know why beackage kubuntu-desktop?
<Jucato> apokryphos: the page fdoving points to recommends to upgrade first (Adept's Safe Upgrade) before dist-upgrade (Adept's Full Upgrade)
<fdoving> apokryphos: adept can't handle this upgrade in a sane way.
<Riddell> or at all, we need to edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
* gnomefreak still trying to open the page :(
<apokryphos> once it's up
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ahh.  i only just got home again
<fdoving> Riddell: that's my point :)
<fdoving> I'm on a slow and unstable GPRS connection. Have to go, just came by to check. Happy edgy release everyone :)
<gnomefreak> update-manager now fixes the compiz and -desktop package errors i think sticking with that is safest bet since alot of people are using compiz/xgl/beryl
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: but update-manager is no good for kubuntu users
<gnomefreak> why?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: because it wants to install ubuntu-desktop, right?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: doesnt it detect the -desktop you have?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: it also doesn't come with ubuntu, I believe.
* gnomefreak will ask mvo about that one when i find him. i think hes afk atm
<apokryphos> *kubuntu
<Riddell> done
<Riddell> update-manager should work fine for kubuntu
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: i thought update-mangler was across all ubuntu x k ed
<Jucato> update-manager (GNOME) = adept_updater+adept_notifier (Kubuntu) iirc...
<apokryphos> Riddell: why don't we recommend that then?
<Riddell> apokryphos: because it's a gnome app
<Riddell> we'll make a kubuntu version for feisty
<apokryphos> yeah, so it's not installed.
<apokryphos> cool
<gnomefreak> #4 needs to be fixed
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should be apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> no need for 2 dist-upgrades nor a upgrade when using dist-upgrade
<Jucato> in Edgy's case, I thought it was needed...
<Jucato> upgrade first before dist-upgrade, from what fdoving said...
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade does the same thing as upgrade but with more packages
<Jucato> I made a direct dist-upgrade, and it held back 39 packages. that's from a very fresh Dapper install
<gnomefreak> Jucato: after final?
<Jucato> hehe no :)
<Jucato> yesterday
<gnomefreak> python crap was held back but that should have been let through
<Jucato> yes
<apokryphos> I don't think it's needed, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php -- check announcement instructions there
<Jucato> so I presume that was fixed between yesterday and today?
<gnomefreak> should have been fixed before yesterday
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Kubuntu Edgy rocks!
<MidMark> guys I cannot understand which are packages that breaks
<MidMark> seems xorg
<MidMark> is there a way with adept to understand?
<Riddell> MidMark: adept just uses dist-upgrade and that doesn't understand
<gnomefreak> MidMark: install xserver-xorg xserver-xor-core xorg xserver-xorg-video-all
<seaLne> try with aptitude it might give a hint
<gnomefreak> s/xor/xorg
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I think xserver packages were also held back... same reason as python packages?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: should have been fixed before release
<gnomefreak> *should* = key word
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I'm so tempted to do another "fresh Dapper install -> upgrade to Edgy" just to test. lol
<Riddell> "Waited all night.. now it's 6:00AM.  Good night."  that screenshot guy is cool :)
<gnomefreak> night Riddell 
<Riddell> gnomefreak: not me, him
<gnomefreak> oh
<Jucato> lol
<MidMark> ok video-all was missing
<gnomefreak> MidMark: thats normal when you dont have the -desktop package installed before upgrading
<gnomefreak> i do beleive you can install it after the upgrade but it wont fix all the errors
<MidMark> ok but there are some other breakage
<MidMark> can I remove x-window-system-core?
<MidMark> is old?
<MidMark> till 7.0
<gnomefreak> MidMark: maybe try to install it
<Jucato> (heheh lot of confusion in upgrading to Edgy...)
<gnomefreak> it should remove the old one
<MidMark> if I upgrade it break
<Jucato> MidMark: try to install kubuntu-desktop manually. 
<MidMark> manually?
<MidMark> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MidMark> ?
<gnomefreak> there is a reason all the wikis for upgrading say or have said to install the -desktop package before upgrading
<Jucato> I tried that, told me it would break because of some packages not being installed, like Amarok. installed Amarok manually, then I was able to install kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> MidMark: manually, I mean sudo apt-get install...
<Jucato> because apt-get produces error messages
<Jucato> MidMark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades <-- try the instructions here, near the bottom
<MidMark> same thing: kubuntu-desktop depends on xorg that isn't installed
<MidMark> xorg insn't installed bacause it breaks upgrading to 7.1
<gnomefreak> MidMark: install it
<MidMark> it breaks
<MidMark> I have to find the root cause
<gnomefreak> MidMark: root cause = not having -desktop package installed before upgrading
<Jucato> :)
<MidMark> I KNOW
<Jucato> :(
<gnomefreak> MidMark: remove xorg
<gnomefreak> than install xorg
<MidMark> you have repeated 1000 times
<Jucato> gnomefreak: check the EdgyUpgrades page again. dist-upgrade comes before installing kubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> MidMark: install all the xorg packages i gave you please pastebin the output
<MidMark> yessss
<MidMark> found!
<gnomefreak> Jucato: normally other way around to not have errors
<MidMark> was libgl1-mesa-glx
<MidMark> installing it removes old packages
<MidMark> now it's ok
<gnomefreak> MidMark: you have compiz/xgl/beryl installed?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: better poke the big guy to change it a bit... (he might not believe me :P)
<MidMark> yes
<gnomefreak> MidMark: thats why
<MidMark> :(
<gnomefreak> libgl1-mesa-glx is higher version than in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> MidMark: the update-manager has fixed that issue
<MidMark> ok now I have installed also kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Riddell: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal should be before upgrading to help keep errors down
<gnomefreak> poked
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I don't think update-manager is on Kubuntu... so the issue might still not be fixed?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yes it works fine
<gnomefreak> Riddell: had just said that not too long ago
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I mean, maybe Kubuntu users don't share the update-manager fix, because we don't have it installed... oh well nvm me :P
<gnomefreak> Jucato: its installed in kubuntu "apt-cache policy update-manager"
<MidMark> ok thanx guys
<Jucato> gnomefreak: well, I'm not on Dapper anymore. but it's not installed on Kubuntu Edgy...
<gnomefreak> i guess hes fixed?
<Jucato> or he gave up... :P
<Jucato> question: what's the prefered way to add entries in fstab, now that fstab uses UUID? 
<gnomefreak> dont :(
<Jucato> err...
* gnomefreak never had to mess with it
<Jucato> well, there are partitions that I didn't choose to be mounted during installation, and I'm sure people will be adding HDD's to their system... so how are we going to add entries to fstab? should we use the old /dev way?
<Jucato> Disks & Filesystems isn't much of a help, since it even lists the UUID entries as separate from the main /dev ones
<kwwii> Jucato: phyically adding a new harddrive inside the computer is not really a normal thing for a normal user, I think
<Jucato> kwwii: yeah I guess so. (still don't know how to add those other partitions to my fstab...)
<kwwii> can't you set mount points during install?
<Jucato> I can, but I didn't for all partitions
<kwwii> ahhh, I see
<kwwii> edit your fstab :-)
<Jucato> btw, it's not uncommon to see questions about mounting and adding entries to fstab in the forums and IRC
<Jucato> er yeah I know... but I was asking if there's a new, preferred way to do it now, because we seem to be using UUID thingies :)
<Hawkwind> It's also very common for users to add harddrives to their system actually.  You see mention of it nearly everyday
<Jucato> or do we stick to the /dev/ way when it comes to adding entries to fstab?
<Jucato> *in Edgy*
<Hawkwind> Anyone know a way of fixing the Timestamp too far in the future message you sometimes get when trying to run apt-get or something.  Something other than rebooting the box ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: sync it with ntp servers, change the bios time  those are only ways i knwo of
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Sync'ing with npt servers doesn't seem to work
<Hawkwind> Changing the BIOS time would require a reboot to get into the BIOS
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: than its your bios clock conflicting with your ubuntu clock
<gnomefreak> yes it would 
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Impossible
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: This happens randomly after the system has been running a while
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<Hawkwind> Notably if you have it installed in vmware, and you suspend/hibernate vmware instead of shutting it down
<Jucato> happened to me earlier, when I accidentally set my time one day backward
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Setting the time back to normal didn't fix it either did it ?
<MidMark> ok I've a problem with the kernel, experiences bug #62608
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62608 in linux-source-2.6.17 "getting cpuindex for acpiid 0xnn delay on booting Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62608
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I think that was the cause of the timestamp problem for me...
<Tm_T> Hmm, guys, try "xdriinfo"
<two-face> imbrandon: rehi
<two-face> kubuntu installed fine this time
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have the SVG of that new Kubuntu logo?
<kwwii> Riddell: sure do...
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/edgy_logo_idea1.svg
<Jucato> I just noticed that the Release Notes in KHelpCenter says that Edgy comes with KDE 3.5.4 and OO.o 2.0.3, KTorrent 2.0.2, etc...
<Jucato> kwwii: can I take a peek at it?
<kwwii> Jucato: you can do whatevery you like with it :-)
<Jucato> hehe thanks :)
<gnomefreak> GPLv2 gives me rights to change source as i wish and post it as i wish correct?
<kwwii> Riddell: I also have an eps for printing, in case anyone is iinterested
<jsgotangco> gnomefreak: not as you wish but you are mandated to release it ;)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ty
<Riddell> kwwii: that would be handy
<Jucato> ( kwwii: how about a logo replacement for K Menu? :P )
<jsgotangco> why?
<Riddell> Jucato: too much resistance from me
<jsgotangco> that's a strong branding thing
<Riddell> Jucato: the release notes couldn't be updated after string freeze
<Jucato> Riddell: hehe :)
<Jucato> ah
<Riddell> jsgotangco: exactly, I like to keep KDE branding
<jsgotangco> there's no point changing something that is already identified
* Jucato goes to a corner and stays quiet...
<jsgotangco> Jucato: you can always spin your own though its pretty flexible
<cmvo> Riddell and all: Congratulations on the release of Kubuntu 6.10!
<Riddell> thanks cmvo 
<cmvo> Riddell: Any major changes since the 25.1 daily?
<Riddell> cmvo: that was the final one I htink
<cmvo> Riddell: Ok, so I can postpone the download for a bit. I trying the torrent, but I never completed a CD download with a torrent...
<kwwii> Riddell: sorry, had to run to the store....the eps is going up on http://sinecera.de/edgy_3D_Logo.eps
<kwwii> might take a minute or two though to upload
<danimo> heya, congrats!
<danimo> imbrandon_: ping?
<imbrandon_> danimo: pong
<danimo> imbrandon_: I reworked your announcement
<danimo> imbrandon_: (kde dot news)
<imbrandon_> danimo: i saw, i figured you or riddell did , thanks
<imbrandon_> looks good
<danimo> imbrandon: can you live with http://dot.kde.org/1161876357/ ?
<imbrandon_> yup i just read ity, changes look ok to me
<danimo> ok
<imbrandon_> s/y//
<danimo> imbrandon: seems like riddell jus posted it
<danimo> imbrandon: I reworked it a bit
<Riddell> oops
<danimo> upps, nope
<danimo> Riddell: you reposted the story?
<Riddell> danimo: you didn't like the KDE 4 sentence?
<danimo> Riddell: seems it's two urls
<imbrandon_> oh wait, either way i'm flexable, you guys duke it out hehe
<danimo> Riddell: I would, if it would have been in my version :)
<Riddell> danimo: oh, I think imbrandon_ posted it twice
<danimo> Riddell: haha
<imbrandon_> i dident think i did
<danimo> can you copy my version over, and add your Qt 4.2 scentence?
<imbrandon_> unless my net timed out
<Riddell> danimo: I'm busy elsewhere, you have the lock
<imbrandon_> or just link to kde 3.5.5 and digicam on riddells copy
<imbrandon_> its sounds better
<danimo> ok
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<danimo> Riddell: done
<imbrandon_> rockin thanks danimo
<danimo> imbrandon_: my pleasure
<Jucato> um.. it doesn't matter which mirror I got the .torrent file for the ISO, right? they all connect to one another?
<imbrandon_> right
<gnomefreak> 3d logos look nice but a bit too big
<imbrandon_> they all connect to the tracker
<Jucato> imbrandon_: thanks :)
<imbrandon_> gnomefreak: what logo's ?
<gnomefreak> imbrandon_: http://sinecera.de/edgy_3D_Logo.eps
<gnomefreak> the ones kwwii did
<imbrandon_> eps's are for print
<gnomefreak> oh
<imbrandon_> :)
<jdong> are we there yet?
<Jucato> jdong: we are, you aren't?
<jdong> Jucato: I was referring to feisty :P
<Jucato> heheh
<Tm_T> =)
<imbrandon_> jdong: and again we are you arent ?
<imbrandon_> hehe
<Riddell> jdong: it's not open yet
<jdong> :)
<jdong> imbrandon: hehe unfair :)
<Jucato> lol
<Tm_T> Hmm, I wonder if kickoff would be interesting add in feisty. ;)
<imbrandon_> jdong: and i swear if you ask me and tonio to bother upload ktorrent in feisty i will ban your IP from all things ubuntu releted heheheh
<imbrandon_> s/brother/both
<jdong> LOL
<jdong> speaking of ktorrent uploads
<jdong> (just kidding)
<jdong> but imbrandon, when you do get a chance please fixie ppc ftbfs....
<imbrandon_> i will once the archive opens back up
<imbrandon_> probbably a week or two , not sure
<fdoving> Riddell: people in #kubuntu have problems with the upgrade process in the announcement. libgl1-mesa-glx must be installed manually.
<Jucato> fdoving: will you add that to your KubuntuUpgrade wiki?
<fdoving> Is that a problem for those who follow that guide too? 
<Jucato> err I don't know :)
<imbrandon_> fdoving: yea that seems to be a probem to those that installed  xgl from quinn_storm
<imbrandon_> becouse she dident version correctly
<fdoving> hmm.. that explains why i didn't experience that problem in my tests.
<imbrandon_> Riddell: i did notice one thing we need to push to -updates later ( dosent seem to effect anything though )
<imbrandon_> Preparing to replace kubuntu-default-settings 1:6.10-60 (using 
<imbrandon_> .../kubuntu-default-settings_1%3a6.10-61_all.deb) ...
<imbrandon_> Unpacking replacement kubuntu-default-settings ...
<imbrandon_> Unknow argument for /var/lib/dpkg/info/kubuntu-default-settings.postrm
<imbrandon_> on upgrade
<kwwii> I forgot to add that the eps is 4m x 1m
<Riddell> imbrandon_: what causes that?
<imbrandon_> Riddell: not sure, downloading the source now
<imbrandon_> kwwii: lol
<Jucato> not_jdong: wow! a case of split personality or amnesia?
<not_jdong> Jucato: more like I kicked a handful from #ubuntuforums
<not_jdong> and I wanna escape the @lart radar for a bit
<Jucato> not_jdong: hehe :P
* Jucato must remember to pass by #ubuntuforums once in a while :)
<jdong> not the world's best place
<Jucato> ok changed my mind :)
<Jucato> j/k
<jdong> beryl pretty :)
<jdong> and with aiglx it's brain-dead easy to set up too
<imbrandon_> jdong: btw who added google ad's to ubuntuforums, thats just tacky and against the "offical" stance ( e.g. i had to remove them per jane siber from buntudot.org before we merged with the fridge )
* jdong pokes fglrx in hopes that candy^W opengl routines come out
<jsgotangco> imbrandon_: wow
<jdong> imbrandon_: I think it's been like that for unregistered users for a bit
<Jucato> whoa? ads?
<jdong> imbrandon_: I'll talk with ryan about it
<imbrandon_> jdong: that should be removed asap as far as i'm concerned , unless canonical is getting the money, witch i doubt
<jdong> I didn't know we still ahd them
<jdong> I'll talk with ryan and see what's up
<bddebian> Howdy
<imbrandon_> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hello imbrandon
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Jucato
<imbrandon_> Riddell: seems to be s/    echo Unsetting kubuntu as default mouse cursor theme .../    echo "Unsetting kubuntu as default mouse cursor theme ..."/g 
<imbrandon_> someone forgot some quotes, i'll add it to bzr then next update it will be added
<imbrandon_> cool?
<fdoving> I still can't upgrade successfully with the steps in the announcement.
<Riddell> hmm, it shouldn't need quotes
<imbrandon_> hum, i'll look it over some more and make sure that was it , FWIW the others are quoted
<fdoving> the steps does not fail. but amarok, kde-guidance, some xorg input drivers are still not upgraded. and hpijs, and a bunch of python packages are held back.
<Jucato> that's the same problem I encountered the other day. I thought the python problems were solved, as gnomefrek said
<imbrandon_> kubuntu-desktop should take care of that
<fdoving> it doesn't.
<imbrandon_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jucato> imbrandon_: kubuntu-desktop won't install at that point, iirc
<fdoving> this is after kubuntu-desktop is installed.
<fdoving> this is after all the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes are finished.
<Jucato> ah
<imbrandon_> hrm
<imbrandon_> fdoving: if you can get some conformation then edit the wiki then
<fdoving> I have a guide that works at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<Riddell> seaLne: able to torrent these? http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/dvd/
<Riddell> I've got a got a good speed going on them
<toma> seaLne: ping
<toma> congrats on the release everyone!
<Riddell> thanks toma 
<seaLne> toma: pong
<toma> seaLne: did you write that comment on my site?
<Jucato> Riddell: Sho_'s asking when the Edgy DVD's will be available
<seaLne> toma: yeah
<Riddell> Jucato: they are now, see link I just posted
<toma> seaLne: can you exlpain why you are not using kwallet?
<Jucato> Riddell: ok thanks. I'll give it to him. thanks! (you rock!)
<seaLne> toma: i don't like the idea of it being the main reason, i like to know when a password is asked for and control whether i give it
<seaLne> saving passwords just feels wrong to me
<toma> seaLne: allright. I'm not so convinced that I should provide an alternative method though...
<seaLne> ffs lp spam
<toma> ?
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/48777/comments/17
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48777 in kubuntu-meta "No GUI way to change screen resolution in Kubuntu" [Wishlist,Rejected]  
<toma> ah
<toma> seaLne: I'll think about it...
<seaLne> fair enough
<danimo> does anyone know how to rsync just edgy and dapper?
<Riddell> danimo: KubuntuFiles has how to rsync from cdimage, don't think you can rsync from releases
<danimo> Riddell: sure I can
<danimo> Riddell: what is the pool directory for exactly?
<Riddell> danimo: you want to rsync the archive?
<danimo> yes
<Riddell> danimo: the pool has all the packages in it, you can't really just sync the packages from a given distro
<danimo> Riddell: that sucks :(
<danimo> Riddell: why would I want to rsync e.g. hoary?
<fdoving> danimo: i think you can use 'debmirror' to do partial mirroring.
<fdoving> don't know about the rsync support though.. 
<imbrandon_> or apt-mirror
<imbrandon_> it will do one or many arches and only one or many distros
<danimo> then again, old archives are just a one time cost
<danimo> and we have a 1 TB RAID here, so what the hell...
<Riddell> danimo: if you have good bandwidth you could torrent the CDs and DVDs while you're at it :)
<danimo> Riddell: that's next
<danimo> Riddell: we're planning on an in-house install-party
<Riddell> woo!
<danimo> Riddell: ubuntu is the distri of choice :)
<danimo> Riddell: one of ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu, that is
<danimo> we'll let people choose, based on some reference systems we will provide
<danimo> (and I'll bias them into the right choice (tm) ;)
<imbrandon_> put the "other two"(tm) on p133mhz and kubuntu on a 4200+ ;)
<danimo> imbrandon_: xubuntu is indeed for weak PCs, but since they'll be 99% laptop users...
<imbrandon_> well i ment more to make them look "slow" to bias them to kubuntu
<imbrandon_> heheh
<danimo> imbrandon_: sure, I'm the masterchief of foul tricks ;)
<seaLne> danimo: lucky you debian + ubuntu has nearly filled my 400Gb ftp drive
<danimo> :)
<imbrandon_> ubuntu takes about 60gb for my local 2 arch mirror and about 110gb on my full mirror
<kwwii> what is "kubuntu-desktop" for a package (listed as upgradeable but not selected as change per defualt), should I request the update?
<seaLne> its the meta package that pulls in the default packages
<kwwii> so I probably want to update it
<kwwii> ?
<seaLne> eah
<seaLne> +y
<kwwii> cool, thanks
<kwwii> hrm, it adept refuses to update it
<seaLne> do the upgrade then try to install it again
<imbrandon_> heh another great reason not to use adept 
<seaLne> not really you'd have to do the same with apt-get
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon_> true
<seaLne> anyone know what september is in french?
<kwwii> septembre
<kwwii> ?
<kwwii> yes, that is right
<seaLne> ta
<imbrandon_> Riddell: i dont think we will have much opposition tot he kde4 in /opt the more i look at it, if you notice edubuntu puts ltsp in /opt
<Riddell> imbrandon_: that's a useful precedent :)
<imbrandon_> hehe
<imbrandon_> there is talk too about making edubuntu a "add-on" cd to {k,x,}ubuntu also, that would rock, you install a default *ubuntu and then "add" the edubuntu cd to it to make a full setup, making kde or xfce or gnome all useable
<imbrandon_> i think that would rock for us to promote a bit too
<imbrandon_> if it happens ( up for talks at mtv )
<fdoving> that would be cool.
<imbrandon_> yea
<nixternal> oh boy i woke up super sick today ;(
<nixternal> good job everyone with 6.10!  all of you flat out rock. i can't wait to see what you all do with 7.04 now that you have 6 months to work on it, and not 3.5
<Riddell> "you"?
* Riddell reels nixternal into the gang
<nixternal> heh, i didn't do much for 6.10 except for cheerlead ;)
<imbrandon_> i was gonna say, arent you part of "us" hehe
<nixternal> well yes of course
<nixternal> but how conceded would i be congratulating myself?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i cannot speeeeeel today
<imbrandon_> oh no, i just pictutred nixternal in a cheerleaders outfit, GAH
<imbrandon_> eyes.....burn.....
<nixternal> you are scarred for life
<nixternal> gahaha
<nixternal> thats cuz you just got peppered sprayed probably
<nixternal> just let me know when i can set my sources.list to "feisty"
<imbrandon_> yea having 6 months will be a change, hehe alot nicer than 4
<nixternal> no doubt
<nixternal> now that im getting this packaging stuff down, i can't wait
<jsgotangco> nixternal: there's always checkinstall hell if you like
* imbrandon_ stabs jsgotangco
<nixternal> haa
<imbrandon_> alien and checkinstall are curses
<nixternal> jsgotangco: you are gonna be here in december right?
<jsgotangco> nixternal: yup
<jsgotangco> just in time for new year
<jsgotangco> *if* things go well here
<nixternal> cool, im going to do the chicago welcome, and jump you, beat you up, and steal that cell phone ;)
<nixternal> i forgot you are from here...so i will use caution ;)
<jsgotangco> gonna do some fundraisers in the process as well for foundation
<jsgotangco> so theres some planning being done now
<nixternal> nice
<imbrandon_> wow socal has wildfires over 800 acres destroyed so far, wonder how close to mountain view
<imbrandon_> nixternal: how close is palm springs to SF ?
<nixternal> not close
<nixternal> palm springs is in the desert
<imbrandon_> good
<imbrandon_> yea looks like 150 miles or more
<imbrandon_> good
<nixternal> palm springs is like 3 hours from LA and San Diego, and San Francisco is 10 or more from them
<nixternal> actually, it might be an 8 hour drive from LA to San Fran
<imbrandon_> LA to SF is only like 6
<imbrandon_> i've made that trip before
<imbrandon_> maybe 6.5
<imbrandon_> ( but i was on a motorcycle so i dont think i was doing the speed limit )
<nixternal> well, from LA it is less...im coming from San Diego..sorry
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i was off
<imbrandon_> i took a trip from reno to la on my bike last year when i still lived in reno
<nixternal> LA is 1.5 hours north up the 805 to 5 or the PCH, and then it is about 6 from LA to San Fran
<nixternal> i would move back to san diego, but the jobs are scarce and the cost of living is nuts
<imbrandon_> yea thats my main thing, not the jobs but the cost of living is crazy expensive
<moi1392> hello, I just take  look at the spec about a gui to configure Xorg, and want to point you this app : http://www.kxgenerator.xt.pl/ it is really nive and it will be good to turn it into a kontrol module center !
<Riddell> does this page look sane to everyone? http://kubuntu.org/download-new.php
<imbrandon_> Riddell: that actualy looks REALLY good
* Riddell makes it so
<nixternal> looks good
<nixternal> hehe Riddell, i see you went with the gloss logo with the gear background ;)
<nixternal> xubuntu guys changed up their website as well...it looks decent now..it isn't all dark anymore
<fdoving> releases.ubuntu.com is so fast.
<Tm_T> Hmm hmm.
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kickoff-2.png
<Tm_T> I modified kickoff to be more kubuntu-friendly. :)
<imbrandon_> nice did you rip it out of kdebase ? or just compile a whole new kdebase
<Riddell> it's in kdebase?
<imbrandon_> its a patch to the current kmenu
<imbrandon_> not its "own" applet
<apokryphos> kickoff in kubuntu? nice
<imbrandon_> thus why i havent made packages for it yet
<Riddell> mm, nasty
<imbrandon_> yea , very
<imbrandon_> its in kdesvn
<apokryphos> Tm_T: does the beagle search work with it too?
<imbrandon_> just in its own branch
<apokryphos> nasty? As in good? ;-)
<apokryphos> I really like it; I'm very productive with it. No need for alt+f2 anymore
<imbrandon_> apokryphos: no , not good , they should have used the code and done a new applet
<apokryphos> imbrandon: why?
<imbrandon_> its basicly all or none this way
<imbrandon_> no way to have a choice or both
<apokryphos> imbrandon: sure you can; right-click -> switch to old kde style
<imbrandon_> hrm
<ajmitch> hey imbrandon_ 
<imbrandon_> heya ajmitch sab seems to not be arround
<imbrandon_> leaste not answering me hehe
<apokryphos> I don't actually use katapult atm either; it has extra little things like calculator, and of course all beagle things
<ajmitch> heh ok
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Hmm, couldn't build it, but it can launch external kerry.
<apokryphos> Tm_T: dang. Half the greatness is the inline search results =)
<Tm_T> Yeah.
<apokryphos> that's really the only thing I'd say it has over SLED's GNOME menu
<Tm_T> Wait.
<imbrandon_> Tm_T: did you get the code from kdesvn ? or elsewhere 
<Tm_T> svn
<moi1392> hello, does someone know this app : http://www.kxgenerator.xt.pl/ ? should I post a feature request if I want to see it in kubuntu or there is no way to include it ? it could also help to resolve this spec : https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/xorg-config-ui
<Tm_T> Ah, that inline search does work indeed. :)
<imbrandon_> apokryphos: ubuntu has that menu too now ( in universe )
<apokryphos> moi1392: there's a link from the main kubuntu wiki page on where to suggest new kubuntu apps
<imbrandon_> the package is "main-menu"
<imbrandon_> apokryphos: ^
<apokryphos> imbrandon: nice; I've just been using it on suse factory for some time
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Apparently that search works afterall, though I thought I disabled beagle-extension. :p
<apokryphos> ah, cool
<Tm_T> imbrandon_: I just did compile&install kicker and kcontrol/kicker
<fdoving> where can i get my hands on this new fancy thing? 
<apokryphos> fdoving: in Universe, package main-menu
<imbrandon_> i might try to make a package again, the first time i did was the day it hit svn
<imbrandon_> fdoving: the kde one or gnome one ?
<imbrandon_> fdoving: kde one you have to build atm
<fdoving> imbrandon_: i don't do gnome.
<apokryphos> !info main-menu edgy
<ubotu> Package main-menu does not exist in edgy
<apokryphos> hm
<fdoving> !info gnome-main-menu
<ubotu> Package gnome-main-menu does not exist in any distro I know
<apokryphos> imbrandon: oh, were you talking about the gnome one before?
<imbrandon_> hum lemme check the package name
<imbrandon_> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> imbrandon: so the kde one's not in Universe?
<imbrandon_> apokryphos: the kde one isnt built yet, i've been watching it for feisty
<imbrandon_> apokryphos: correct
<apokryphos> ah, right
<fdoving> imbrandon: where can it be downloaded? 
<apokryphos> fdoving: kde svn only then, I guess
<fdoving> ok.
<imbrandon_> kdesvn
<fdoving> any pointers on where? 
<apokryphos> but ubuntu aren't using that gnome menu by default? That's a shame
<imbrandon_> nope
<apokryphos> I find it far superior to the old one
<imbrandon_> its still hard to use, i hate the way it does "more apps"
<apokryphos> fdoving: there's a presentation of it at http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2283 btw
<apokryphos> imbrandon: I really liked that, though if you use many apps regularly it could be annoying
<fdoving> apokryphos: thanks.
<imbrandon_> fdoving: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/suse_kickoff/
<fdoving> imbrandon: thanks :)
<apokryphos> imbrandon: it looks tidier, at least, but perhaps not as practical. KDE menu gets around it by still having the all apps, and by having inline search results
<apokryphos> no need for new windows
<imbrandon_> yea
<Tm_T> I wanted this kickoff to be more narrow, but couldn't make it out from sources, well hidden stuff. =)
<apokryphos> atm I don't like the lack of configurability with it, but perhaps that'll change over time
<apokryphos> wow, kerry's got a whole load of new improvements as of late. Didn't realise my checkout was so old 8)
<Tm_T> =)
<apokryphos> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2483 -- more configuration with results
<nixternal> what do we do now?
<nixternal> i know...i can play quake 3 ;)
<Tm_T> nixternal: Why not ET?
<apokryphos> nixternal: now help users in #ubuntu / #kubuntu ;-)
<nixternal> heh, they tend to help me
<Tm_T> =)
<nixternal> i do need to start spending some more time in there helping out though...#ubuntu i am really useless, because I am not "good" with gnome
<apokryphos> the majority of problems aren't really gnome-related, I'd say
<moi1392> http://www.luigifab.info/Autres/capture1.png : looks like a bug in the installer :/ => "no root file system"
<moi1392> somehave an idea ?
<nixternal> is that what that warning on the bottom says?  because i see / up top in the select menu
<toma> o I hate dot.kde.org replies
<toma> these users are weird
<moi1392> nixternal: that warning say : no root file system
<moi1392> and yes, a root file system was selected, but the installer doesn't want to continue
<goliath23> hi. I tried upgrading to kubuntu 6.10 but in the middle of the upgrade process somthing failed. now it suggest to run "apt-get -f install" if I do this, it tries to remove xserver-xorg and that fails because some "atck smashing protection" kill the post installation perl script... 
<goliath23> how can I disable "stack smashing"??
<goliath23> or better: the stack smashing protection...
<goliath23> it kills all the perl scripts started by apt-get or dpkg
<yacoob> Cozy channel :>
<moi1392> nixternal: the problem is solved, it was because the partition was a reiserfs ! I think the error should be more explicit :/
<nixternal> ahh, i agree, as it doesn't let you know the partition type is at fault
<goliath23> any idea what I could do against the freaked out stack smashing protection on my half-dapper half-edgy system? the /usr/bin/perl gets killed all the time when called by dpkg or apt-get if I try to fix the mess..
<yacoob> hm, http://kubuntu.org/6.10-release.php is 404 (link from main page)
<nixternal> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<nixternal> i can't believe nobody caught that
<yacoob> I just did :P
<nixternal> what page are you getting that link from?
<yacoob> better change the link on the wepage
<nixternal> the link on kubuntu.org is good
<yacoob> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<yacoob> hm.
<yacoob> I'm getting sleepy, I thought it's on the main page...
<nixternal> fixed
<nixternal> thanks yacoob!
<yacoob> happy to be helpful :>
<yacoob> is there a way to hide the splash screen on boot and see the kernel messages?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nixternal> and remove the quiet and splaash
<Tm_T> yacoob: kernel parameters in grub, take "quiet" away to get messages with splash, and remove "splash" to get it all old fashioned.
<nixternal> but you will have to do this everytime you update anything with the kernel where it runs the update-initramfs
<yacoob> isn't there a way to do it per-boot?
<yacoob> (hm, I can edit the grub entry from menu...)
<nixternal> from konsole
<nixternal> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nixternal> or
<nixternal> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nixternal> or kwrite instead of kate
<yacoob> hehe, actually switching back and forth between two text consoles removes splash :D But sstill, I loose the messages before VT are initialised
<yacoob> nixternal, I'm fine with editing menu.lst, I'll handle that :)
<yacoob> (and kvim is dead, bah :( )
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> actually, i am starting to use vi more and more once again
<yacoob> actually, kubuntu is my first venture into area of kde/gnome
<yacoob> for last... hm, 5 years, I've been playing along with sawfish
<nixternal> my first venture was either slackware or LFS and KDE 1
<yacoob> (no, it's not dead, it only stinks that way :)
<nixternal> back then was hooked on AfterSTEP cuz I thought i was a l337 hax0r ;)
<yacoob> hehe, in order to be leet, you have to have cryptic desktop
<nixternal> everything was black with green 
<nixternal> now, default works just fine, it has to be functional now for me
* nixternal kicks digikam - quit crashing
<yacoob> http://hell.pl/yacoob/sakwa/gfx/sshots/_thumbs/2005-08-22.puste.png.html - this is (well - was, I just overwritten the Debian with Kubuntu :) my desktop
<yacoob> and http://hell.pl/yacoob/sakwa/gfx/sshots/_thumbs/2005-08-22.pelne.png.html is a screenshot with things "up", I wrote an addon for sawfish to hide and show windows behind edges of screen
<yacoob> ...and it was all "back then" when I had more time to fiddle with things :>
<nixternal> heh, those setups take me back..
<yacoob> it's functional :)
<yacoob> to be honest, I'd use it, if it wasn't for my freshly reluctance for debian
<yacoob> iceweasel vs firefox was the last straw
<nixternal> lol
<yacoob> no lolling :)
<yacoob> ubuntu is using debian infrastruture, so it's easier for me
<yacoob> (and things are nifty, apt-get et al)
<yacoob> it's just ideology of Debian, that doesn't suit me
<yacoob> hm.
<yacoob> why isn't *buntu using differential packages list with apt?
<Tm_T> Why should?
<yacoob> smaller files to get
<Tm_T> Eh, well, prolly just overlapping packagelists && more files to load.
<ryanakca> hmm... http://pastebin.ca/223312 ... that normal?
<ryanakca> that autoremove statement has been there for about a week now... things like that usually tend to go away after a while (for me)... 
<imbrandon_> ryanakca: looks like you dont have kubuntu-desktop installed
<ryanakca> imbrandon_: ouch... doesn't look good... just a sec, pastebinning
<ryanakca> imbrandon_: http://pastebin.ca/223349
<imbrandon_> you have the kde4 libs from kubuntu.org installed dont you?
<ryanakca> kde4base-dev or whatever it is?
* ryanakca gulps
<imbrandon_> yes, that is why those are uninstallable, and thus kubuntu-desktop cant be installed thus that otherstuff want to be removed
<imbrandon_> sooo if you wanna keep that installed then you have to deal with it
<ryanakca> meh, I don't use it anywais...
<imbrandon_> :)
<goliath23> what depconf frontend is the default in kubuntu
<goliath23> ?
<ryanakca> imbrandon_ how do I remove it? sudo apt-get --purge remove kde4base
<goliath23> could it be, that it's KDE? (which could be dangerous if an update aborts and X is not running for one or another reason)
<imbrandon_> there is no debconf frontend by default ( other than curses )
<imbrandon_> ryanakca: yea what ever you installed
* imbrandon_ heads to bed, gnight all
<ryanakca> night imbrandon_
<goliath23> I had _strange_ problems with it... all the perl scripts called fail with a stack smashing protection message (or segfault) when DEBIAN_FRONTEND is set to KDE
<goliath23> night!
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-27
<fdoving> gnite all.
<ryanakca> night fdoving
<freeflying> congrats all  :)
<gnomefreak> jdong: ping
<jdong> gnomefreak: pong
<jdong> heh :)
<gnomefreak> jdong: you going to UDS
<jdong> gnomefreak: no, I'm not
<gnomefreak> ok just wondering
<Hobbsee> cool, my isp added all the kubuntu and ubuntu iso's to their unmetered page already
* Hobbsee downloads it
<Hobbsee> [12:20]  <Hobbsee> Total Bytes received 47368 Kb (6.66%)
<Hobbsee> [12:20]  <Hobbsee> Current speed = 402.00Kb/s, Average D/L speed = 614.97Kb/s
<Hobbsee> [12:20]  <Hobbsee> Time Remaining 17 Minutes 56 Seconds
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: all the links in http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php are wrong - they refer to dapper
<Hobbsee> oh wait, i cant read
<Hobbsee> 1f9baed847eff89b03c754fcaea8070e
<Hobbsee> 1f9baed847eff89b03c754fcaea8070e
<Hobbsee> good, bigpond got the correct file then...
<Hobbsee> 1f9baed847eff89b03c754fcaea8070e
<Hobbsee> and it came down fine.  good
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> what came down fine.good? :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Jucato> ah... :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: whihc my ISP has kindly decided to host already
<Hobbsee> along with all the ubuntu ones
<Jucato> md5sum verified.. but the burn... didn't go well :(
<Jucato> nice!!
<Hobbsee> yeah!
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> i'm just burning now
<Hobbsee> i'm hoping to try this out on dad's laptop
<Jucato> I'm seeding the alternate and desktop ISO's for 386 once I get Edgy back up :)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Jucato> I'm doing something... well... crazy :P
<Jucato> Edgy is the time to be edgy
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee doesnt seed things
<Jucato> btw, I confirmed a KOrganizer bug in LP. it's a KDE 3.5.5 actually so I put a link to the the KDE bug report
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Jucato> a fix is already available according to kde bugs. that makes 2 KDE 3.5.5 bugs with fixes already (that didn't make it)
<Hobbsee> they'll make it into feisty then
<Hobbsee> and there will always be bugs
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> there's also a KWin bug that I already told Tonio about. it was fixed Oct. 10. too bad the patch didn't make it to Edgy :(
* Jucato is getting that "buggy" feeling again :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> make sure it gets in for next time
<Hobbsee> patches that you write are also good - ie, so all they have to do is put it in
<Jucato> hehe I don't write patches yet :P
<Hobbsee> debdiffs, with the kde patch included :P
<Jucato> hm.. I though Tonio said the patches would probably be put in -updates?
<Hobbsee> probably
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you're going to UDS? (I forgot...)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nope.  probably MV+1 though
* Hobbsee has exams and the like
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> they won't get to see the queen
<Hobbsee> they'll deal :P
<Hobbsee> besides, it's freezing over there
<Jucato> hehe
<Hobbsee> ROFL!
<Jucato> O_o
* Hobbsee just heard the "success" tune from burning a cd in k3b
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> funny ain't it?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> i thought my laptop had gone nuts
<Jucato> hahah
<Hobbsee> oh drat, dad took his laptoip
<Jucato> :(
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: You better bust out the pointy stick!
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: why so?
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Poke him with it and tell him not to take *his* laptop anymore without asking you first :)
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: heh.  it is still his.  for the moment
<Hawkwind> Or, you could just beat Jucato with it if you're bored :P
<Jucato> why me...
<Jucato> :(
<Hobbsee_> i'd like to make a complaint
<Hobbsee> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hobbsee> !network is <alias> wifi
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !-wifi
<ubotu> wifi aliases: wireless, ndiswrapper, broadcom, bcm43xx, ndis, wpa, wep, madwifi, ralink, ipw, wpa2, acx111, network - added by Seveas on 2006-07-25 23:42:07
<Hobbsee> oh, so i did guess right
<Hobbsee> anyway, i'd still like to make a complaint
<Jucato> ooh
<Hobbsee> we dont actually include knm on the cd
<Hobbsee> if we do, we dont do it in such a way that you can easily access it from the live cd
<Hobbsee> and since i cant seem to make wlassistant work at all...that's not good
* Hobbsee eventually installed knm over a wired connection to the other laptop
<Jucato> :(
<Hobbsee> oh well.  dad's wifi card is screwed.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee! Hobbsee_!
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch!
<ajmitch> and one of the Hobbsees leaves us :(
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> i'm only on one machine at the moment, too
<Hobbsee> finished playing with dad's colleague's laptop
<Jucato> the laptop of the colleague of the dad of Hobbsee...
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> the colleague left the company, so dad got the laptop, for being the closest.  oh, and i got the ram :D
<Jucato> hahah
* Jucato wished he had a laptop, but wouldn't know what he would use it for...
<Hobbsee> currently the house has 5 computers.  or did, as of last night.
<Jucato> O_O
<Hobbsee> for three people, that's kinda scary :P
<Hobbsee> (most of them arent ours)
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> kinda fun too :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping?
<Jucato> btw Hobbsee, is it possible to have Edgy installed and be packaging/developing for Feisty on the same system? maybe Feisty on a separate partition?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sure.  dual, or tripple boot
<Hobbsee> the only limit on how many OS' you can have is based on hard disk space
<Jucato> um.. without having to reboot again and again?
* Hobbsee routinely tripple boots
<Hobbsee> er, vmware
<Jucato> how about chroot stuff?
<Hobbsee> of course, if you're building things for feisty, why not just use a pbuilder/chroot?
<Hobbsee> you can run X-based apps in the chroot too, if you want
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok that's what I was looking for :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: pong
* Jucato wonders if he could also do pbuilder/chroot for KDE4...
<Hobbsee> nixternal: bug 68521? 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68521 in kubuntu-docs "Kubuntu release notes refer to Firefox 2.0 which isn't included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68521
<Hobbsee> Jucato: er?  i think you misunderstand the idea of a chroot
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I obviously did :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> damn
<Jucato> nvm the rantings of a developer-wannabe...
<nixternal> she has a point there, what to do
<Hobbsee> Jucato: pbuilder/chroots, to my knowledge, do releases - so you can have a feisty chroot, an edgy chroot, etch chrood, sid chroot, etc
<Hobbsee> nixternal: where are the release notes?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: distributed on the cds?
<nixternal> hrmm
<Jucato> KDE Help Center? Kubuntu Documents?
<nixternal> kubuntu docs yes, so khelpcenter
<Hobbsee> so you cant change them, obviously.  unless its' in updates, but that's beside the point.  by the time they've updated, they wont be reading the documentation
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: upgraded to feisty?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: not as yet.  i should though
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: feisty's open already?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: now look waht you've done :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sure!  now get bugfixing!
<Jucato> ok I'll stay quiet
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> well it wasn't open yet last night... so...
* Jucato shrugs and keeps quiet...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it wont be open for a while
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and they'll have to build the toolchain first
<Jucato> that's why I was asking... (more of a surprised question...)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: most people ask that immediately - on the forums too
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i have an evil idea.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: heh.. well, I'm not like *most* people... I'm weird... :P
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee is weirder still
<Jucato> oh no doubt about that :D
* Jucato hides from long pointy stick
* Hobbsee twirls her long pointy stick around
<Jucato> hehe
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: what a surprise
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: an idea about "spreading misinformation on the forums, seeing as how there is so much there already"
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> what sort of misinformation?
<Jucato> yeah... gang up on the forums :P
<nixternal> heh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: along the lines of "yes, feisty repos are open" or something
<ajmitch> "feisty's just great, isn't it?"
<nixternal> [22:53:19]  <Jucato> Hobbsee: feisty's open already?
<nixternal> ghahahaha
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yep!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :D
<ajmitch> well they're *partly* open
<nixternal> damn, he left before i could make fun of him
<nixternal> for gcc and what not
<ajmitch> for a very limited base set of pakages
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: in that the feisty pbuilders may build?
<Hobbsee> heh
<ajmitch> kernel has been uploaded
<nixternal> open for the "under the hood" type stuff
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: when should they finish the toolchain?
<ajmitch> 16:14 -!- BenC changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel |
<ajmitch>           2.6.19-1.1 uploaded. Don't use it, it's for bootstrapping only
<nixternal> gcc, kernel, glibc the fun stuff
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: no idea
<ajmitch> be patient
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: starting merging early would be good :P
<ajmitch> back later :)
<Hobbsee> which was what i was thinking of
<Hobbsee> okay
<nixternal> hehe, Hobbsee we can get a start on it tonight
<Hobbsee> nixternal: not if most things arent there - they'll just break
<nixternal> you take a through m, and i will take n through z
<Hobbsee> nixternal: besides, i'm not working without MOM
* Hobbsee hates to think of hwo many packages she'll have to merge again
<nixternal> oh ya, mom would be nice
<nixternal> wb imbrandon
<nixternal> you didn't sleep long
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon!  
<freeflying> hi Hobbsee nixternal imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying 
<nixternal> hiy freeflying
<nixternal> !seen mornfall
<ubotu> mornfall is on IRC right now!
<freeflying> do u have a presentation for edgy, there will be a release party next week in Beijing
<mhb_> good morning
<Hobbsee> hey mhb_ 
<danimo> moins!
* danimo yawns
<Hobbsee> heya danimo 
<mhb_> sorry that I'm twice here but I have some trouble getting to my server (note: never buy D-Link modems again)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> dlinks should be good
* Hobbsee has a dlink wifi card
<Hobbsee> mhb_: i doubt its' a problem
<danimo> dlink is the root of all evil (tm)
<mhb_> Hobbsee: the modems are dropping ssh connections randomly
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> danimo: nooo!  marvell is.
<Hobbsee> danimo: my dlink card works without fail, without ndiswrapper pain.  i'll not hear a work against dlink.
<Hobbsee> :P
<mhb_> Hobbsee: they had trouble because they use linux in their router/modems but they refused to release the source code (IIRC)
<Hobbsee> mhb_: ahhh
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee, moins el
<imbrandon> and *
<imbrandon> very stormy here
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon!  got the new amarok done yet?
<imbrandon> its compiling on ppc now
<el> moin imbrandon, moin Hobbsee :)
<imbrandon> but amd64 and i386 yea
<Hobbsee> hey el!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
* el is soo tired.... *yawn*
<el> coffee!
<imbrandon> i cant give it out just yet though Hobbsee shhhhhhh
<imbrandon> el, yea coffee !!!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, fair enough
* Hobbsee would test it, but her sound is playing up again
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, wel i can give it to you , but you know what i mean heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah.  it cant leak
<imbrandon> "generaly"
* Hobbsee wonders why some guy in #kubuntu has /queried her, and appears to want to chat
<imbrandon> sides its not like you dont have access to the same tarball as I :)
* Hobbsee only wrote 1 thing in #kubuntu in hte last hour or so!
<Hobbsee> true
<imbrandon> man its storming pretty good here
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: so we can expect you to vanish as you lose power?
<imbrandon> i hope not
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> well my irc client is on an ups, but that dont help as i wont be able to type lol
<Hobbsee> heh
<crimsun> I _love_ sound issues.  *sigh*
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe.  
<imbrandon> heya crimsun
<imbrandon> heh i bet
<danimo> 29GB of Ubuntu mirrored :)
<two-face> Hi
<two-face> what is the way to get always in sync with the devlopment version?
<Hobbsee> er, run the development version?
<two-face> where do you point to?
<two-face> you need to change the sources.list everytime a new dev version starts, don't you?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> there are chroots and stuff as well, which is useful
<Hobbsee> seeing as things tend to break
<two-face> do they?
<Hobbsee> in developmetn?  of course
<Tm_T> b0rkage <3
<two-face> it depends how annoying
<two-face> Tm_T: <3 ?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: it's already feeling weird to not be running a development version
<crimsun> oh don't worry, plenty of bugs abound to make it seem beta still!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Indeed.
* hunger is booored. No new debs (== new and exciting ways to screw up my system;-) for days.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, woot " dpkg-deb: building package `amarok' in `../amarok_1.4.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb'. "
<Tm_T> two-face: Heart, you know. ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yay :)
<Hobbsee> hunger: i know!  so sad.
<two-face> Tm_T: still not getting it :)
<imbrandon> hunger, unless you make/break them your self heh
<Tm_T> two-face: Start using 'feisty' repositories from first weeks, and you will soon get it. ;)
<two-face> alright
<two-face> I'll think about it
<hunger> Well, I am optimistic that feisty will become very interesting again;-)
* hunger is looking forward to the upstartification of the boot process.
<Tm_T> Me too
<Tm_T> And all that transition breakage. <3
<Tm_T> Rebooting like russian roulette.
<hunger> Maybe I can even sneak in my cryptodisks script that I try to get into ubuntu since hoary:-)
<two-face> what compared to debian unstable?
* hunger admits being too lazy to push it for edgy with the rewrite for upstart on the horizont.
<two-face> s/what/how/
<hunger> two-face: debian has no upstart:-) it uses the tried and true sysv-init.
<hunger> two-face: debian can only break one init-script or another... upstart can screw up all of them at the same time;-)
<two-face> i mean stability
<two-face> of the dev version
<Tm_T> Should be reasonable, though gcc/xorg transitions might hit in time to time.
<hunger> two-face: I got 3 or 4 total screwups following edgy. I used to get the same number on debian unstable.
<Tm_T> Right?
<hunger> two-face: debian/unstable release cycles are longer... so there is more time inbetween screwups... some people might call that more stable.
<two-face> hunger: alright, i'm pondering :p
<hunger> two-face: but usually those screwups are pretty easy to fix (in ubuntu and debian), so I am not really worried.
<two-face> hunger: i'm a debian dev so I can get along with it
<Tm_T> two-face: Nicve. :)
<hunger> two-face: I am just a user, here and on debian.
* Tm_T thinks with more collaboration between disrtos we get better products.
<Tm_T> Hmm, not sure I did choose right words to describe my meaning.
<two-face> hunger: so what's better with upstart?
<Tm_T> speed++ atleast.
<hunger> two-face: It is a different system.
<two-face> ok
<hunger> two-face: upstart is event-based: It executes scripts in response to events comming in.
<two-face> alright
<hunger> two-face: Events are things like "sytem-started-to-boot" or successful/unsuccessful execution of startup scripts, heartbeat failures, network connections starting to come in, udev, cron, etc.
<hunger> two-face: It promises to unify several distinct systems in a classical unix env into one central service. Should make administration somewhat nicer. And it is supposed to speed up system boot, too.
<two-face> interesting thanks
<two-face> i'm off now
<two-face> bye
<hunger> Damn... all the upstart links I had are no longer functional.
<cmvo> hunger: http://upstart.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> Hmh, how deb version comparison was done?
<imbrandon> Tm_T, dpkg --compare-versions ?
<Tm_T> Hmm, that's the one, but it doesn't seem to work very well.
<imbrandon> hows that?
<Tm_T> "dpkg --compare-versions 4:3.5.5a-2 > 8:4.5.5-1" should work?
<imbrandon> dpkg --compare-versions 3 gt 2 && echo yes, ladies
<imbrandon> dpkg --compare-versions 1 gt 2 && echo yes, ladies
<Tm_T> Hmm.
<Tm_T> gt?
<imbrandon> greater than , gt, lt , eq
<Tm_T> I see.
<Tm_T> Me stupid, I think I did read manual a bit too fast.
<imbrandon> lol, nah
<Sime> Riddell: did someone just hack dot.kde.org?
<imbrandon> Sime, looks normal to me
<Sime> imbrandon: try posting.
<Sime> imbrandon: replying I mean.
<Jucato> hi Sime! congrats on the nice job btw :)
* Jucato totally forgot about the Dot...
<Sime> Jucato: thanks
<Sime> I guess Riddell is either sleeping or dead.
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> hopefully just sleeping :)
<Tm_T> ...so why these flies then?
* Tm_T hides
<imbrandon> Sime, hrm i posted a reply just now
<imbrandon> seems fine also
<imbrandon> what are you noticing ?
<Sime> from home it works fine, but from here at work...
<Sime> I'll try to screenshot it.
<mhb_> Sime: he deserves a rest, I guess
<Sime> http://www.simonzone.com/weird_dot.png
<Sime> this is what I get when I try to post from work.
<imbrandon> sure, thats normal if your not logged in, click <moot>
<imbrandon> like it says
<kwwii> hehe, nice screenshot
<imbrandon> heya kwwii :)
<Sime> wtf
<Sime> that's considered normal!?
<Tm_T> Sime: Well well well, some router + dns hacked. =)
<imbrandon> Sime, yes, you need to click <moot> to say your not a bot
<Tm_T> imbrandon: ssshht!
<Sime> I guess my problem is that it looks too l33t.
<Jucato> Sime: I was just wondering if there would be a sort of wiki page explaining the changes made to media/ and / (hidden-root). So far, there have been no questions in IRC, but there are some in the forums (and in dot.kde)
<Sime> Jucato: I guess I can write one later today. (unless someone else jumps in before me).
<Jucato> Sime: that'd be great! so I'd have something to point to when people ask. right now I point to your blog, but I don't think people would like to see all the discussions there :P
<Jucato> btw, I made an ubotu factoid just in case someone asks about it.
<Jucato> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. To view them, go to / (root) and select "Show hidden files" in the View menu. To change which directories are hidden, you can edit "/etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root" and remove the names of directories you want to make visible again. For more info: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEMedia and http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2231
<Jucato> it's !hidden and !hidden-root
<imbrandon> they should edit the symlink not the actualy file
<imbrandon> incase it changes
<Jucato> ah ok. so edit /.hidden instead?
<imbrandon> yes
<Jucato> ok I'll edit
<Sime> it's it the file itself?? and not the symlink?
<imbrandon> symlinks are subject to change, and later might be setup in alternatives
<imbrandon> e.g. sudo nano /.hidden
<imbrandon> so if we cahnge the location of the file its not a big deal
<Jucato> ah. that's logical :)
<Sime> ok, as long as people don't delete the symlink; It will came back in a later update. The file is a config file though.
<imbrandon> i plan on adding an alternative option for it in feisty
<imbrandon> right if they want it blank they should just empty the file, not delete it
<imbrandon> but i'm working on right now a laternatives for all the "oposers" to change via "sudo update-alternatives showhidden" etc etc etc via feisty
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> "oposers" :)
<Jucato> that'd be great :)
<imbrandon> no actualy it would suck ass , its a loud minority, those that think they know better by mounting via hand to /mnt not the recomended way via /media
<imbrandon> but anyhow i'm not getting into that
<Jucato> imbrandon: shoud I add a "do not delete the file" statement, too?
<Jucato> well, like I said before, the loudest people are the ones who complain :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, why ? anyone that has a need to edit the file has the understanding to not delete it, thats my whole popint, new users shouldent be editing it
<imbrandon> Jucato, yes and its those that you quickly scold and tell to shut the fuck up
<Jucato> well, some people who have had experienced this new feature tell to delete the file
<imbrandon> then they are the ones prone to break their system by editing things they need not
<imbrandon> you will never teach those people
<Sime> I think that the complaining will die down quite quickly. I was expecting worse...
<Jucato> yeah... anyway I'm leaving the factoid as it is. just edited the part about editing /.hidden
<imbrandon> actualy i have seen alot of good responses on dot.kde.org, very very very few complain
<Jucato> Sime: actually me too. I'm quite surprised no one has been complaining in IRC yet
<imbrandon> Jucato, why are you suprised, like i said it affects very few people 
<Jucato> most of the complaints are coming from imbrandon's favorite online place :)
<imbrandon> a few corner cases
<imbrandon> exactly, now see why i hate that bane of the internet?
<Jucato> specially those who keep on mounting stuff at /mnt :P
<Sime> for such a big visual change, it has been well received, and understood by most people.
<Jucato> or maybe some haven't even noticed... they're probably used to direct "kdesu kate /foo" or "sudo nano /foo"
<mhb_> Sime: is it documented on the wiki already?
<mhb_> Sime: some FAQ about it?
<imbrandon> Jucato, and as i have said many times, the way to "fix" the problem is not to tell them how to edit the file or weather to delete it or not, its to fucking inform them MOUNT THE SHIT IN THE RIGHT PLACE :)
<imbrandon> heheh
<mhb_> imbrandon: we should provide some FAQ which we could point to
<Jucato> imbrandon: yeah. (although I don't know the difference between mounting in /mnt and /media)....
<imbrandon> mhb a faq about how to mount drives?
<Jucato> mhb_: Sime said he'd be making a wiki
<imbrandon> Jucato, /mnt is the old old way 
<Sime> mhb_: read the irc backlog (if you've got it :-) )
<mhb_> imbrandon: no, the other one
<mhb_> Sime: yeah, but not accessible today
<mhb_> imbrandon: the thing Sime is making, if I understand correctly
<mhb_> imbrandon: good then :o)
<Sime> ..unless someone beats me to it. ;-)
<Sime> hint hint
<imbrandon> mhb , yes i knew what you ment, i was being sarcastic in that i feel its a waiste of time , better spent informing the loud minority of abusers to do things the right way
<mhb_> imbrandon: if you point the minority to a FAQ you waste even less time
<mhb_> imbrandon: that's what I meant
<Jucato> that's why I made the factoid :P
<Jucato> I'd hate having to argue/talk abut it
<imbrandon> mhb that solves nothing, becouse in the long run they will still mount /mnt and complain they have to edit the /.hidden
<Jucato> btw, I tested editing /.hidden to show /mnt again, and it works in Amarok's Build Collection. got to remember to reply to that thread...
<imbrandon> btw , yea please reply to it telling the user to mount his partition in /media like it should be
<imbrandon> Jucato, ^
<imbrandon> thats the correct "fix"
<Jucato> will do :)
<mhb_> imbrandon: well they will, but we don't need to repeat 1000times why Kubuntu is like this and like that
<imbrandon> short term fix will bite you in the long run, not good, point them to a faq about mounting partitions
<mhb_> imbrandon: didn't mean the mounting partitions thing but the /.hidden stuff
<mhb_> imbrandon: before Sime decided to make a page (or so I understood) there was almost nothing about it
<mhb_> AFAIK
<imbrandon> mhb .hidden only seems to need to be explained to idiots that comlain about stuff in /mnt thus the "root" of the problem
<Jucato> mhb_: there was, but in Sime's blog
<imbrandon> mhb no there are 2 very comprehensive pages about the changes
<imbrandon> for those that want the "details" just for the sake of details
<imbrandon> those that need it "explained" are becouse they are mounting the wrong way
<Jucato> imbrandon: actually another "complaint" about it is implementing/hiding features without informing users, or just plainly hinding things...
<imbrandon> Jucato, so to install digikam by default we need to get every users concent? that makes no sense and is just a gripe Jucato
<Jucato> imbrandon: I think what mhb_ is looking for (which I'm probably looking for, too) is a doc that explains why it was done, how it was done, and how to get around it
<Jucato> imbrandon: of course not. at least something telling them that this was done. there was no mention of it anywhere in any of the release notes
<imbrandon> Jucato, sure then make one on why libnjb is compiled into amarok in edgy, why digikam is installed by default ..... want me to go on?
<Jucato> um... those are probably not as "controversial" or "big" as this one... but ok... I'll stop...
<imbrandon> Jucato, basicly becouse its a non-issue that a few ( 3 or 4 ) users are comlaining about becosue they are doing sometihng wrong, why would a simple change need a pressrelease
<imbrandon> yes they are, they are just as "contriversial" as any other non-issue
<imbrandon> it just dosent effect the "moaners" , but you wont beleave how many people bitch about extra libs installed that they dont use
<mhb_> imbrandon: at least 10+ users complained about it when I asked them in my blog (in Czech)
<mhb_> imbrandon: I think you're telling everyone to STFU which is not very Ubuntu-ish :o)) (no offence)
<imbrandon> mhb , nice 10+ out of 12 million plus installs , very very very small percentage, thus my non-issue stance
<imbrandon> i'm not telling everyone to STFU, i'm telling you to let them know how to fix it the "correct way" not some half baked hot-fix
<mhb_> imbrandon: point me to a page where it is described which file in /etc you should change for disabling the /.hidden
<mhb_> imbrandon: please
<imbrandon> mhb there isnt one, nor there needs to be, point me to a page describing how to get rid of libnjb from amarok becouse i dont have a nomad player
<imbrandon> see my point ?
<mhb_> imbrandon: doesn't affect everyone, thus I can't
<mhb_> imbrandon: there should be one
<imbrandon> mhb and .hidden dosent effect everyone either, only those whom mount things wrong
<mhb_> imbrandon: or like things not hidden
<imbrandon> sure, then  its simply sudo nano /.hidden, why a faq for one command ?
<imbrandon> i garentee someone that dosent "like" more libs installed cant run one command
<mhb_> imbrandon: we should describe why we did this, how we did this and how to get rid of that (and why deleting /.hidden is not a good fix)
<mhb_> imbrandon: yes, most of that is in Sime's blog, but that's no official doc
<imbrandon> mhb not really, i dont think its worth the time spent on it, name a good reason ?
<mhb_> imbrandon: how should I know rm /.hidden is a bad fix?
<imbrandon> why shoudl i explain that any more than including libnjb
<imbrandon> mhb if you have any reason to rm .hidden then you know that symlinks arent the real file
<Jucato> "why did we hide the filesystem?"
<imbrandon> if you dont know that then you should really be thinking about why you need .hidden gone
<allee> imbrandon: as long as the .hidden is not to en/disable like dot-file in file dialog and konqueror, it's a usability bug that need to be fixed.  It's not about your/my taste, refering people to command line is not a fix, otherwise you can argue KDE away in favour of the shell ;)
<imbrandon> allee, it is, "show hidden files"
<mhb_> allee: it's not a bug, imbrandon is right about that
<allee> oh, isn't this for dot-files.
<kwwii> ahhh, features and power-users
<mhb_> allee: but he will have to explain it 100 times
<imbrandon> allee, .hidden and dot files can both be shown
<mhb_> allee: and he's quite happy about it :o) 
<Jucato> kwwii: hehehe :)
<imbrandon> mhb no i wont thats where your wrong, the only ones that ask have another root problem or are trolling is what i'm getting at
<imbrandon> fix the root problem and ignore the trolls
<allee> mhb_: explaining it 100 times is no problem ;)  We had/have to do it for sudo still ;)
<imbrandon> allee, exactly
<imbrandon> moins kwwii
<mhb_> kwwii: hi
<kwwii> hi mhb_
<mhb_> imbrandon: if you insist :o) after all,it's your temper, not mine :o)
<mhb_> imbrandon: I'll write a FAQ for the Czech users at least :o) 
<imbrandon> mhb :)
<imbrandon> and i will get back to writing a kcontrol module to edit the .hidden and informing users to MOUNT IN THE CORRECT PLACE
<Jucato> mhb_: and Sime will still try to write a wiki probably :)
<imbrandon> faq == short term , bite you with more questions .... other fixes the issue
<Jucato> imbrandon: ooh.. kcontrol module? nice :)
<mhb_> imbrandon: hm, I wanted to do that, but Riddell said it would not likely be accepted ... interesting
<mhb_> imbrandon: but if you have this blessing I support you all the way :o)
<mhb_> s/this/his
<imbrandon> i wasent aware anyone needed blessing from Riddell to work on a project ? dont get me wrong Riddell is the man but ummmm .... i dont quite understand your statement
<imbrandon> if i do it and its not in "official" kubuntu thats one thing, but ummm that dosent stop anything hehe
<mhb_> imbrandon: that's what I meant :o)
<imbrandon> mhb , well not to take anything away from Riddell as he has the final say on what is or isnt in kubuntu but there are many , including me and you and kwwii and allee and Hobbsee and coutless others that work on things :)
<imbrandon> some make it in , many others do not, but that dosent stop anyone or anything :)
<mhb_> imbrandon: I just tend to ask around before starting anything
<mhb_> imbrandon: that's my way, if you want to do something just for yourself you can, of course :o)
<mhb_> imbrandon: I don't criticise you, I just remembered I asked Riddell about it ... nothing more
<imbrandon> hehe i know
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> mhb as you well know ( and many others ) i get "excited" easy , take it with some salt , its all good in the hood
<mhb_> imbrandon: ok :o) keep on doing whatever you like, that's the best way
<imbrandon> kwwii, http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss113.png <--- we going to try again to get Riddell to sucum to the kmenu in my screenshot ?
<imbrandon> ( at mountain view hehe )
<Tm_T> imbrandon: Aaah, oxygen!
<imbrandon> Tm_T, yes oxygen :)
* Riddell likes default kmenu
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> hehe moins Riddell
<Tm_T> What is default kmenu?
<kwwii> hi Riddell
<imbrandon> Riddell, but you cant blame me for trying
* Tm_T can't remember
* allee feels honoured that imbrandon mentioned him, considering allee's inactively the last months
<kwwii> I think that the problem with using the kubuntu logo there is that it does not visually tell me that it is a menu
<kwwii> I think the kde logo has the same problem though
<mhb_> kwwii: that's what I wanted to say
<imbrandon> kwwii, yea 
<mhb_> kwwii: is it going to change in O. ?
<mhb_> (the K menu icon)
<kwwii> no idea
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<mhb_> Riddell: your biggest fan welcomes you :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb_: if that was in reference to me....
<Hobbsee> then i will *certainly* use my long pointy stick of doom on you.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that icon is very dark.  lighter, and it would be good.
<imbrandon> i just took the orig and shrinked it, but yea
<Jucato> imbrandon: me likey :)
<mhb_> Hobbsee: nope
<Hobbsee> mhb_: oh good.
<mhb_> Hobbsee: don't you know I'm his biggest fan? :o)
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> but kwwii's right about it not looking like a menu/button :)
* Hobbsee has already had enough rubbish in #ubuntu-devel for her patience level to be down
<kwwii> hehe
* Hobbsee goes off to do the dishes.
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> BOO!
<bddebian> aaahh
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Tm_T> Hi Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T :)
<Hobbsee> goldenear: kontact is in kdepim
<goldenear> ?
<Hobbsee> goldenear: the bug report you just filed?
<goldenear> ah ok...
* Hobbsee fixed it
<Hobbsee> goldenear: (yes, i'm omnipresent, so know that you just filed a bug, and what it contains :P)
<goldenear> launch pad propose me to fill the bug in kontact package after a search... but kdepim it ok :)
<goldenear> Hobbsee: are you a goddess or something ?
<goldenear> ;)
<Hobbsee> goldenear: indeed.  well, so people say.
<goldenear> and How many bugs do we have to sacrify to make you happy ? :D
<mhb_> Hobbsee: the goddess of hope, the goddess of brown, the goddess of all that you've burned to the ground ... (can't help myself)
<Hobbsee> goldenear: to sacrify?  to fix, more like it!
<Hobbsee> goldenear: all of them :P
<Hobbsee> mhb_: why the goddess of brown?  last i knew, i wasnt the goddess of ubuntu
<mhb_> Hobbsee: it's a song nobody knows
<Hobbsee> ahh
<goldenear> [15:47]  * Hobbsee fixed it <-- you mean you've already fix the bug or only the lauchpad entry ?
<Hobbsee> goldenear: i fixed the LP entry.
<Hobbsee> goldenear: i dont fix things in kdepim :P
<Tm_T> =)
<goldenear> you're not a very powerfull goddess then :p
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> Hide are sharp objects!
<Tm_T> s/are/all/
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I forgot how funny it can be under medication.
<Tm_T> Oh well, fixing my back. ->
* Hobbsee whinges over not having irssi installed on the live cd.
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, guess we do have konvi
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Unusable when you have problems with X though.
<Hobbsee_> Tm_T: true that
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  i wonder if knetworkmanager just doesnt work on the live cd at all
<Sime> concerning that "Hidden Files" wiki page that I'm supposed to be writing. What should it be linked from?
<jucato> hm...
<jucato> no response :)
<mhb_> Sime: some release notes, I guess
<mhb_> Sime: or What's New (if there is such a page)
<MidMark> is there a chance for that error? -> http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0569qy1.jpg
<Hobbsee> MidMark: that's not an error
<Sime> mhb_: it is not very clear where it should go.
<Hobbsee> MidMark: well, what are you meaning is an error?
<MidMark> Hobbsee: but a friend of mine cannot boot edgy
<MidMark> and this is the screenshot with nosplah flag
<Hobbsee> MidMark: that's booted, and dropped into a virtual terminal.
<nixternal> moins
* Hobbsee notes that that's intended behaviour, for a boot with nosplash.
<Hobbsee> or do you get an X when you boot with nosplash?
<Hobbsee> i didnt think so
<MidMark> I don't know
<MidMark> nosplash should give X or not?
<Hobbsee> it doesnt usually, last i checked
<MidMark> so how can I check for errors during boot?
<MidMark> which flags?
<MidMark> because live cd freeze
<Hobbsee> check /var/log/syslog
<MidMark> how can I do if it freeze?
<Hobbsee> and boot in recovery mode
<Hobbsee> it should automatically get written to.
<Hobbsee> i think alt+a+sys req or something forces it to write to the file
<MidMark> recovery mode=safe graphic?
<Hobbsee> recovery mode = no graphics
<MidMark> I need the parameter that tell me how to boot a live cd but ONLY without splash screen, just to see error
<Hobbsee> oh, a live cd..
<Hobbsee> yeah, try safe graphics
<MidMark> ok
* Hobbsee keeps forgetting that the cds dont have a diagnostic mode per se, anymore
<MidMark> it's a shame that kubuntu doesn't let to just hit ESC and see what is printed by kernel and other stuff
<MidMark> it's a painful to understand why it's freezing
<jucato> I thought pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 will let you see the boot process, even with USplash running? iirc...
* Hobbsee beds
<Hobbsee> jucato: not anymore, particualrly
<jucato> night Hobbsee!
<jucato> aw...
<jucato> :(
<Hobbsee> and there is something that gives a semi-verbose mode
<Hobbsee> or something
* Hobbsee doesnt remember at this time of night
<MidMark> ok thanx
<mhb_> Sime: do you have it ready?
<Sime> mhb_: I was working on it. :)
<mhb_> Sime: the wiki page, I mean
<Sime> I was writing the text here first.
<mhb_> Sime: oh, ok
<MidMark> buys how can I check errors printed on boot if boot freeze?
<mhb_> MidMark: if you boot the Recovery mode you should see them right away
<MidMark> I'm in a live cd, what is revocery mode for you?
<MidMark> safe graphics?
<mhb_> one moment
<mhb_> MidMark: not safe graphics
<MidMark> so what?
<MidMark> how can I access to recovery mode?
<mhb_> MidMark: got it :o)
<mhb_> MidMark: choose other options
<mhb_> MidMark: F6 I think
<MidMark> ok
<mhb_> MidMark: then remove the "quiet" option and the "splash" option and add "nosplash"
<Sime> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Sime> mhb_: ping
<mhb_> Sime: great, thanks
<mhb_> Sime: I appreciate both the fix and the wiki
<MidMark> thx
<mhb_> Sime: someone noted that this may not be in accordance with the FHS ... was that problem resolved?
<Sime> mhb_: why would it be a problem? having a file in / ?
<imbrandon> hum anyone know whom John Tapsell is ?
<mhb_> Sime: I think it was fdoving ... yes, having a "special" file in /
<mhb_> Sime: quote: " Applications must never create or require special files or subdirectories in
<mhb_> enough flexibility for any package.
<mhb_> "
<mhb_> the root directory. Other locations in the FHS hierarchy provide more than
<mhb_> and sorry about the "\n"s
<Sime> mhb_: I don't think the FHS applies to this case.
<imbrandon> that was solved when it moved to /etc/ and symlinked wasent it
<mhb_> imbrandon: well symlink is a "special" file, AFAIK
<Sime> I don't think the FHS people has this in mind when they thought that rule up.
<Sime> it is not created by an application either.
<Sime> nor is it required.
<Jucato> but aren't there also a vmlinuz and a initrd.img symlink in /
<Sime> can someone link that page in somewhere.
<mhb_> Sime: dpkg can be considered an application :o) 
<Sime> Jucato: yeah, I saw that too. :-/
<mhb_> Sime: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.txt.gz
<Jucato> Sime: is it ok if I use that wiki for the bot factoid?
<mhb_> Sime: but I agree, it's no big deal
<Sime> Jucato: doesn't worry me.
<Jucato> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Jucato> now it looks shorter :D
<MidMark> mhb_: ok, it hangs here -> http://img312.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0572gs6.jpg
<fdoving> gah.. another bug with the .hidden stuff.
<Jucato> ??
<Sime> fdoving: what's up?
<Jucato> what's the bug this time? :)
<fdoving> Sime: open the konq in file manager mode, press F9 to get the sidebar choose root directory (red folder)
<fdoving> even with hidden files shown you will only have /home and /media in the directory tree.
<fdoving> that sucks.
<Jucato> er yeah...
<Jucato> confirmed
<Sime> yeah, konq sidebar doesn't understand hidden.
<fdoving> i must admit this feature is not on my top 10 features in edgy list.
<Jucato> btw, CD icons on the desktop no longer show the name/label of the CD, just cdrom0 or cdrom1
<Jucato> dunno if that's a feature or a bug...
<fdoving> Sime: I edited the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles page a little. Added GTK section + small fixes, don't know if all are to the better. please take a look.
<Sime> looks fine
<Jucato> (that borker guy is making a lot of noise about this...)
<fdoving> I can only agree with people complaining about this feature.
<Jucato> excuse me Sime, I'm just curious if Launch Feedback was accidentally left out of System Settings?
<Sime> you'll have to ask El about that.
<Jucato> ah ok
<Jucato> dang she just left...
<mhb_> MidMark: I'll take a look
<MidMark> mhb_: thanx a lot
<mhb_> MidMark: hm, so kernel booted fine ...
<mhb_> MidMark: did you check the CD for errors?
<MidMark> no I can check
<mhb_> MidMark: /etc/rc.local should be empty, at least it's empty on the installed Kubuntu system
<MidMark> and on live cd?
<mhb_> MidMark: I guess as well, this is a weird freeze point, better check the CD first
<MidMark> ok
<MidMark> mhb_: pressing enter after the rc.local it shows the command prompt
<MidMark> X problem?
<MidMark> now I'm checking the cd
<mhb_> MidMark: could be an X problem
<MidMark> then starting with startx will show the errors?
<nixternal> Riddell: ping?
<mhb_> MidMark: exactly
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<MidMark> mhb_: seems X -> http://img56.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0577go8.jpg
<Mez> who wa it who does the newsletter ?
<fdoving> ubuntu weekly? 
<Pupeno_> Sorry for the off-topic, but doesn't anybody know of a workarround to install on a reiserfs partition using Kubuntu Edgy (Dapper just worked) ? I've created the partitions by hand (cfdisk) but choosing to install in them makes the install complaint about "No root filesystem".
<fdoving> are you using the alternate cd? 
<Pupeno_> fdoving: no.
<fdoving> not sure if installing to reiser is supported by the live/desktop cd.
<Pupeno_> fdoving: I know it isn't, but the limitation is due to be able to make the partitions, not being unable to mount them or copy files into it. I have already made the partitions and the filesystem by hand, the installer refuses to install.
<Pupeno_> Dapper just worked there.
<nixternal> firefox front page bug 65685
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65685 in kubuntu-docs ""About Kubuntu" missing "wonderful-linux.html"" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65685
<nixternal> that isn't a kubuntu-docs issue, that is an /etc/alternatives issue
<nixternal> what package deals with the etc/alt and the firefox homepage?
<nixternal> nm, found it
<fdoving> kubuntu-docs :)
<nixternal> easiest fix would be to create a link in the ubuntu-artwork/home directory to the wonderful-linux.html file in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/ direcotry
<fdoving> isn't it easier to change the url in the postinst script to file:///usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html ? 
<nixternal> that is how it should be
<fdoving> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 59 2006-10-27 00:55 firefox-homepage -> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html
<fdoving> in my /etc/alternatives
<fdoving> ah.
<nixternal> ya
<fdoving> now i understand.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it took me a second as well...
<nixternal> but if there is going to be links, there needs to either be more than 1, or they set the homepage to read directly from the doc dir
<nixternal> the 2 pita bugs have been linked to /etc/alternatives (usplash and firefox homepage)...that is part of the reason i can't stand /etc/alternatives..it is turning into a nightmare
<fdoving> relative links will break this way.
<fdoving> there is also a hackish alternative, i tend to use when i make homepages. forwarding with html-refresh.
<nixternal> actually, the firefox package probably has a file that sets the homepage to /etc/alternatives
<nixternal> that would be a simple "hackish" fix for sure
<fdoving> nixternal: example; http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/ffhelp.html.txt
<nixternal> ya
<fdoving> i think that is as good as symlinking the whole dir.
<nixternal> well symlinking the whole directory causes the pages to open, but there is no formatting to them
<nixternal> so symlinking the entire directory fixes the 404 error, but there is no formatting at all from the css files
* fdoving votes for the hackish version. 
<nixternal> i will leave that one up to Riddell
<fdoving> adding it to the package as redirect.html or something. and then link file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html to it, instead of /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html
<nixternal> that would be easy to do
<nixternal> and would be the way i would fix this now for edgy, and worry about a "real" fix for feisty
<nixternal> which we are already planning on a total documentation rewrite
<fdoving> and it would work. No need to make symlink-mania.
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/kubuntu-docs.debdiff
<Riddell> thanks nixternal 
<nixternal> hope that is alright for the debdiff, but no problem...im pretty sure you are swamped right now
<mhb_> Riddell: have you discussed with somone the possibility of translating directory names through a .directory file?
<mhb_> Riddell: I just wonder...
<Sime> is anyone using strigi?
<fdoving> have it installed.. don't use it much.
<Sime> is it any good?
<fdoving> the daemon crashes alot here on powerpc. can't really tell if it is any good. promising.
<nixternal> i have messed with strigi and it is a pita
<nixternal> it never once worked well for me
<nixternal> so i apt-got removed it
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<fdoving> hmm.. so the kubuntu special-upgrade section is removed from EdgyUpgrades ? 
<Mez> anyone around ?
<nixternal> physically yes, mentally no
<Mez> nixternal, fancy doing some katapult testing ?
<nixternal> sure can
<nixternal> i would love to have kwrite in katapult ;)
<Mez> kwrite in katapult ?
<nixternal> yup
<Mez> how do you mean ?
<nixternal> so when i alt+space, i can type "kwrite" and it would open ;)
<Mez> nixternal, and what does it do now 
<nixternal> it doesn't recognize kwrite
<Mez> do you have a K Menu entry for it ?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> if it is in kmenu, then it will be in katapult?
<Mez> nixternal, it works on K menu entries ;)
<nixternal> sweet
<Mez> nixternal, you might have to restart katapult, but yes
<nixternal> i have been wanting to know, and now i do ;)
<nixternal> `woohoo
<nixternal> ok, what needs testing?
<Mez> you ok to compile or want me to build a .deb?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-28
<nixternal> deb would be nice, but i can compile if needed
<Mez> nixternal, I'm lazy - http://tiber.tauware.de/~mez/amarokfix.tgz
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ./configure - make - make install shall do it, nothing tricky needed?
<Mez> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Mez> you might need to do a 
<Mez> make -f admin/Makefile.common dist
<Mez> before hand
<nixternal> once this installs, a restart of katapult should be sufficient?
<Mez> yeah, killall -9 katapult && katapult
<Mez> then try and play a song in amarok with it
<nixternal> amarokcatalog.cpp errors during make
<Mez> hmm ... grr?
<Mez> what errors?
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28736/
<Mez> lemme fix those up
* Mez tries a build
<nixternal> hehe
<Mez> I dhouldf do that first
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> i was the guinea pig ey
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> building takes too long
* Mez pokes jdpng
* Mez pokes s/jdpng/jdong/
<Hobbsee> morning everyone
<claydoh> good morning Hobbsee and everyone
<Hobbsee> hey claydoh :)
<Mez> morning Hobbsee
<Jucato> Hobbsee: moin :)
<Hobbsee> hey Mez, Jucato :)
* Mez now has to make patches for katapult
* Mez hates making patches
<Mez> <CIA-16> katapult commit: mez * r61 0.3.x-dev/katapult/plugins/catalogs/amarokcatalog/amarokcatalog.cpp: Now to merge in amarokcatalog again....
<Mez> w00t
<Jucato> that reminds me, the amarok bug I filed (which affects the Amarok mp3 script) has been patched (is that the term?) Yay!
<Mez> Jucato, ack for the term
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> kde bug 136294
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136294 in general "Amarok dialog doesn't honor "No" and still runs script" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136294
* Mez needs to know a good way of pulling out .po files from KDEsvn
<Mez> Hobbsee, fancy trying some stuff out ?
<Mez> or anyone for that matter ?
<claydoh> im game
<Hobbsee> Mez: if it's katapult stuff, i'm game to try it out in a few hours
<Hobbsee> we're dealing with multiple machines here at the moment :P
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> kinky
<Hobbsee> feel free to /query me with the details
<Jucato> lol :)
<Hobbsee> er, not kinky.
* Hobbsee thwacks Mez 
* Mez steals Hobbsee's pokey stick and uses it against her
<Mez> Hobbsee, you want me to /query you with kinky stuff ?
<Mez> cool ;)
<Jucato> Mez: btw, I think #kubuntu-testers are our guinea pigs for testing stuff
<Mez> I didnt know that existed ;)
<Jucato> it was in the -devel mailing list. the new Kubuntu Testers team :)
* Jucato doesn't know how to test stuff without fscking up his system, so he doesn't join them...
<nixternal> #kubuntu-anonymous
<nixternal> it is for people struggling with addiction
<Jucato> kubuntu addiction? :P
<nixternal> yes
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> hi, my name is Richard Johnson, and I am an addict
<Hobbsee> hah
<Mez> and, again, I've f00ked the darn debian dir
<Hobbsee> hah
<Mez> <CIA-16> katapult commit: mez * r13 debian/ (17 files in 2 dirs): Update to katapult-0.3.1.3-0ubuntu5
<Mez> <CIA-16> katapult commit: mez * r14 debian/ (changelog patches/kubuntu_06_amarok_14.diff): Updated to 0.3.1.3-0ubuntu6 - fixes kubuntu_06_amarok_14 patch
<Mez> <CIA-16> katapult commit: mez * r15 debian/ (14 files in 2 dirs): And now a commit without screwing everything up
* Mez growls @ bzr
<Mez> anyone feel like teting the katapult deb?
<nixternal> any known issues with k3b?
<nixternal> im getting TAO errors up the wazoo
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bugs
<DaSkreech> Hi nixternal
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Mez> Hobbsee, you flooder you
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you're dancing again :)
<nixternal> hiya DaSkreech!
<nixternal> k3b is broke ;(
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech, Mez, Jucato 
<Hobbsee> am i flooding?
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  so i am.  i wonder why
<nixternal> joining to many channels iwth konversation?
<DaSkreech> You auto join too many chans?
<Hobbsee> worked yesterdya here
* nixternal has a hacked svn konversation that fixes that issue
<Hobbsee> dunno
<DaSkreech> nixternal: They patched that last week in konversaion :)
<nixternal> i know we did ;)
<DaSkreech> damn you beat me to it :(
* Hobbsee hasnt been running konvi svn
* Jucato is still on 1.0.1 :)
<nixternal> i have the fixed .deb here
<claydoh> gimme gimme 
<nixternal> lemme upload it
* claydoh is too lazy to compile
<claydoh> tonight that is :)
* Jucato is satisfied with the stable ones... :)
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/konversation_1.0.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<DaSkreech> Nice URL
<Jucato> heheh
* Jucato goes to the URL, not to the download..
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> hm... is that the Chicago LoCo logo?
<nixternal> where?
<nixternal> the chicago cubs looking thing?
<DaSkreech> edgy was released on Windows XP's 5th birthday?
<DaSkreech> the 5th Ubuntu
<nixternal> lol ya
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> did not know that
<Jucato> the Ubuntu logo with the blue color and red stars?
<nixternal> oh...no that isn't our logo, someone emailed me that tonight
<Jucato> aah :)
<nixternal> although it wouldn't be that bad of an idea, as our city flag is those stars
<Jucato> except that there's a trademark...
<nixternal> we are an Official LoCo, we can do that
<Jucato> we ran into a trademark issue when making our own LoCo logo (ubuntu-ph)
<Jucato> so are we :P
<DaSkreech> That almost seems fishy
<nixternal> ya, there is no trademark issues, as long as it doesn't degrade the logo
<nixternal> the recommended logo for LoCos is the Ubuntu logo with the country, state, or city flag 
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-chicago
<Jucato> ok now I'm confused... but anyway... 
<nixternal> [17828106.732000]  hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<nixternal> [17828106.732000]  hdc: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }
<nixternal> [17828106.732000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<nixternal> k3b isn't the issue...it seems some has booged my cd-rw
<Mez> nixternal, become a HDDJ ;) spin em backwards ;)
<nixternal> i love those error codes
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> oh well..i need to goto bed...ubuntu chicago meeting and our edgy release party all day tomorrow
<Jucato> yay for parties!!!
<Jucato> night nixternal! :)
<nixternal> woohoo!!!  i will catch you all live from "Ubuntu Chicago Live 2006 - Painting the City Blue!
<nixternal> g'nite
<DaSkreech> Night
<imbrandon> noooooooooooooooooooo koffice bombed 3/4 the way in
<imbrandon> grr
<Jucato> O_O
<mhb_> moin
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What's that about?
<Jucato> testing something
<Jucato> trying to confirm a bug or something...
<DaSkreech> My knee jerk?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jucato> no. nvm... just asked you out of the blue :P
<mhb_> Jucato: bug?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha that woke up the channel
<mhb_> Jucato: do you need something confirmed?
<Jucato> someone was saying that setting firefox as the default browser doesn't work for some apps.
<Jucato> in Edgy
<Jucato> as I'm on a very very customized Edgy install, I can't confirm his observation. But on my system, it works perfectly
<Jucato> well, I can confirm that the default browser settings in KControl doesn't seem to affect GAIM
<mhb_> anyone not from english-speaking country?
<DaSkreech> Anyway
<DaSkreech> G'night
<DaSkreech> It's about time to wake up
<Jucato> hhehe bye!
<nixternal> reboot fixes everything...god i love this stuff!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> moin el!
<nixternal> hurry up people..you got 4 hours to get to chicago for edgy partying, and all kinds of geek goodness
<el> moin Jucato :)
<Jucato> el: I meant to ask you something about System Settings. Sime told me to ask you about it
<Hobbsee> hey all
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Jucato> evening Hobbsee! :)
<el> Jucato, go ahead ;-)
<Jucato> el: it's about Launch Feedback. was it accidentally left out of System Settings? or was it intended?
* abattoir says hi to all too
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir 
<Jucato> just asking really. :)
<Jucato> hi abattoir!!
<el> Jucato, i don't know. it hasn't been in there when i first had a look at it
<Jucato> oh it wasn't in Dapper's System Settings?
<el> Jucato, i don't think so - mom, i'll check...
<Jucato> abattoir: are you still running Dapper?
<Jucato> el: thanks :)
<abattoir> Jucato: it's been ages since i ran dapper
<el> Jucato, where is ti in kcontrol?
<Jucato> el: under Appearance & Themes
<el> ah, no - that wasn;t in systemsettings
<Jucato> Launch Feedback controls the busy/bouncing cursor and taskbar notification
<Jucato> ah alrighty :)
<el> Jucato, i think there might be more functionality missing. actually systemsettings still needs a lot ofwork...
<Jucato> el: it's ok. some people (ok actually just one) have been asking. just wanted to give them a definite answer :)
<el> Jucato, i know - seele was looking for it. do you know who is the original author of systemsettings?
<Jucato> el: er... no. heh I can't even find a complete description for it :)
<el> Jucato, me no either. because i wonder how they came up with the options they provide.
<Jucato> ah the mysteries of Kubuntu :)
<el> heh
* Hobbsee didnt do it
* el no either :)
* Jucato definitely knows nothing about it :P
<el> but it's cool to have a *light* kcontrol 
<Hobbsee> el: but kcontrol had a great "search" function
<Jucato> kcontrol needs a makeover :)
<el> yes.... dirk told me at akademy that they might work on it at suse
<Hobbsee> so it didnt matter what you were after, you could just type in the first few letters of what you wanted, ie the module name, and click - you didnt have to know where it was
<Jucato> but KControl is customizable with kcontroledit. I wonder why distros didn't try to customize it a bit
<el> still the modules are very bloated and often difficult to use
<mhb_> Hobbsee: it's similar with systemsettings
<el> mhb_, yes, but the feedback is worse (i mean the highlight of hits)
<Hobbsee> mhb_: not the same.   you could predictably pick the first option, in the same place in the screen
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> at least we have a separation of General and Advanced Settings
<Hobbsee> true
<el> Hobbsee, hm, yes - but then next timeyou don;t know where it is. there is no path indicator
<Hobbsee> el: ther'es a button that tells you it
<Hobbsee> el: to the left of search
<el> really, Hobbsee ? ooh!
<Jucato> button?
<el> Hobbsee, hm, no - cant see it. just typed launch feedback and there is no indicator that it's located under apprarance and themes
<Hobbsee> yep, to the left of search
<el> eek, cant type today
<Hobbsee> el: then hit the button to the left of serach, and it will show
<el> aaha!!! 
<Jucato> all I have at the left of "Search" is the clear search field... 
<el> thanks, Hobbsee. hehe, learn something new every day ;-)
<Hobbsee> el: :D
<Hobbsee> el: i figured it out by going "what does this button do?"
<Jucato> ah. Hobbsee, the clear field button? (black arrow with an X?)
<el> Hobbsee, the clear button is going to be inside the line edit in kde4. it's more evident then, i hope
<Hobbsee> el: ahh
<Jucato> aah :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: quite likely
* Jucato likes KControl in icon view mode :)
<Hobbsee> and that's hardly a clear button, if it's on that side
<Jucato> well, you know how KDE 3 is with that button
* Hobbsee just found the hotkey to shade - yay!
<Hobbsee> i cant say i take much notice of it
<Jucato> el: although I must say that the new System Settings looks a bit out of balance...
<Hobbsee> el: of course, one never has to actually learn the paths, if the search is good enough
<Jucato> nothing bad in learning it either :D
<Jucato> but only if you want to. musn't be made a necessity
<nixternal> crispy creams is calling me
<jsgotangco> go slack your weekend with that
<Jucato> nixternal: have a nice time at the party :)
<el> Jucato, that's true. the icons are too close to each other, the default window size is too small, etc
<el> Hobbsee, but only if you know what keyword to search for
<Hobbsee> el: that's true.  that applies to system settings too though, and most people do
<el> Hobbsee, and if you see the item in its context, maybe you realise you need to set sth in another module
<nixternal> i still have 2 hours before i leave...finishing up some presentations
<Hobbsee> el: true that.  i'm of the opinion that it should swap after a few seconds, back to the tree, as if you had pressed that button
<Hobbsee> katapult style
<Jucato> oh el, one last thing. if Keyboard and Mouse is highlighted as one of the hits, it doesn't stand out too much from the grayed out modules
<nixternal> my presentations are 10 slides, just the bullets, i have to explain everything..i do it this way because it makes it easier to lie when you have no idea wtf you are talking about ;)
<Jucato> nixternal: lol :)
<el> Jucato, *sigh* yes, the highligh really isn't sufficient. i suggested to make the font of non-highlighted modules gray, so there is a bit more of a visual difference. (even better would be a disticnt highlight color for icon+font)
<el> Jucato, don't you want to fix it? ;-)
<Hobbsee> he does, yes
<Jucato> el: heheh I would if I could 
<el> Jucato, also the modules can't be reached by keyboard... ;-)
* Jucato has no developing background yet... still waiting for Hobbsee to teach him the dark arts
<Hobbsee> el: indeed.  that should be changed.
* Hobbsee doesnt tend to hack upstream stuff either.
* Hobbsee only knows basic c++
* Jucato knows even more basic c++...
<mhb_> mixing basic and c++ is a *bad* idea :o)
<el> :-|
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> hah
<jsgotangco> Jucato: its not so dark really
<Jucato> jsgotangco: for the uninitiated, it is. hehehe :)
<Jucato> el: someone on Kubuntu Dapper said that Launch Feedback is in System Settings -> Panel
<el> Jucato, wait - i check the wiki
<el> Jucato, oh! i just see: 
<el> Dropped settings: 
<el>  Panel, available through the panel menu. Launch feedback then needs to be moved to the panel configuration dialogue.
<Jucato> el: ah. it wasn't moved :)
<el> then it was an accident, actually. because launch feedback does not belong to the panel configuration
<el> i guess i didn't look closely what it does.....
<el> + it wasn't moved
<el> hmmm
<Jucato> well, it's sort of confusing because it affects both the cursor and the taskbar...
<el> yes
<Jucato> best place I guess would be Notifications in System Settings?
<el> probably, yes. 
<Jucato> ok. one mystery solved :)
* el just wonders if it should also be in the panel config
<el> yes, i was sure it wasn't in app+themes - didn't look familiar to me
<Jucato> wonder why KControl put it there...
<el> mysteries of kde.... ;-)
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> el: thanks a lot for your time! :)
<el> Jucato, it's saturday, so no time pressure ;-)
<el> weekend, juhu!
<Jucato> heheh! :)
<Jucato> saturday's about to end in less then 4 hours over here :)
<mhb_> hm ... what do you suggest as the best way how to handle a list of options (each enabled/disabled) in Qt?
<abattoir> mhb_: checkboxes?
<mhb_> abattoir: that's too hard when there's a lot of menu items, you know
<mhb_> I'm looking for the most usable way
<abattoir> well, then you better ask el :P
<Jucato> el is the usability expert :)
<el> mhb_, how many items are that? are they related?
<jsgotangco> el: it seems the UI study for hubbackup in paris paid off, its really nice, thanks for the help
<el> jsgotangco, cool :)
<mhb_> el: quite a lot, furthermore some are used more often, some less often
<mhb_> el: some could be joined in a cathegory, some are on their own
<el> mhb_, uhhh... hehe, gnome hig says: 
<el> Do not place more than about eight check boxes under the same group heading. If you need more than eight, try to use blank space, heading labels or frames to divide them into smaller groups. Otherwise, consider using a check box list instead but you probably also need to think about how to simplify your user interface.
<el> mhb_, i'd probably go for checkboxes. but try to group them in a good way. 
<mhb_> el: grouping by importance or by cathegory?
<Hobbsee> debian 394057
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 394057 in ksensors "ksensors doesn't work with newest hddtemp" [Normal,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/394057
<mhb_> that's the question .o)
<el> mhb_, is there a way to combine importance and category?
<mhb_> I'll think about that
<el> mhb_, otherwise ping me once more :)
<Jucato> imbrandon: moin :)
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hello Jucato
<_ale> hi to all
<_ale> switched to edgy and now with my notebook and sis integrated I have to always hit ctrl-alt-f7 in order to pass to X
<_ale> can be why there is Cannot open device /dev/wacom in xorg log?
<fdoving> Riddell, FAQ at kubuntu.org should be updated with edgy section for mp3. Or somehow explain it's the same as dapper.
<MidMark> with a notebook X starts, but I have to force view login with ctrl-alt-f7
<MidMark> anyone else?
<fdoving> hmm..
<fdoving> does 'chvt 7' from the terminal work? (terminal as in login in console)
<MidMark> fdoving: when boots is stays dark, then I press only ALT and it gives me tty1 with login, then ALTR+CTRL-F7 and I have KDM
<MidMark> with dapper all ok, edgy -> :(
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> report a bug if it doesn't already exist.
<fdoving> then if you want a workaround you can try to put 'chvt 7' in /etc/rc.local
<fdoving> that might work.
<MidMark> it force to f7?
<MidMark> fdoving: before exit 0 in rc.local?
<fdoving> yes, before exit 0.
<mhb_> el: ping
<MidMark> fdoving: do you think is an xorg or kdm or ??? bug?
<fdoving> MidMark: don't know.
<nixternal_> chicago in the hizzy
<mhb_> hi all ... I've been working on a spec & description today ... if you want to check it out and comment on it, go ahead ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuGrubconfig
<fdoving> doesn't anyone else have such a interface? 
<fdoving> suse or something? 
<mhb_> Riddell: ^^ who is the person with the right to target it to a release (feisty) ? Am I allowed to do it? Or should I wait a bit more?
<mhb_> fdoving: SuSE has something similar in Yast and mandriva too, but they're both different
<fdoving> ok.
<mhb_> fdoving: I looked at both of them and borrowed from the UI
<fdoving> nice. good research then :)
<mhb_> fdoving: I think these two other apps don't support themes
<fdoving> I don't use grub, so I wouldn't know.
<mhb_> fdoving: and porting them to systemsettings (for example the yast one) would be harder than writing your own in python
<fdoving> probably :)
<mhb_> fdoving: yes, IMO... thanks for the comments
<mhb_> fdoving: I think I should add it to the spec
<fdoving> Also, a option to have it auto-detect somehow. If you use grub or not.
<fdoving> I don't want grub stuff in my systemsettings.
<abattoir> fdoving: you use lilo?
<fdoving> yaboot
<abattoir> fdoving: oh, yeah, you're on a mac :P
<fdoving> and lilo. I have grub on my home server, but that doesn't reboot very often.
<abattoir> mhb_: how about a universal bootloader manager, if that's possible, w/o it being bloated?
<fdoving> does ubuntu have a feature like this? 
<mhb_> abattoir: it would be a lot harder
<fdoving> mhb_: that could be a target, first support grub, then support, lilo, yaboot, etc.. 
<mhb_> I'll add it to discussion then
<mhb_> fdoving: if I understand correctly grub is not the main bootloader on Macs?
<fdoving> grub doesn't work on macs.
<mhb_> fdoving: bad grub
<mhb_> fdoving: nor on Intel Macs?
<fdoving> I guess intel-macs use grub, as they are intel.
<orkid__> grub2 is being tested on intel macs
<orkid__> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2-faq.en.html
<mhb_> I was asking today and we cannot count on grub2 to be ready before fiesty
<mhb_> I have some connection trouble, so if I disconnect all of the sudden then it's not my fault :o)
<imbrandon> fdoving, not really atm mostly becouse of efi booting
<imbrandon> but grub2 should be working from what i've heard
<imbrandon> elilo is the prefered one atm iirc
<fdoving> ok, i have no clue. I use yaboot on this G4.
<mhb_> imbrandon: the question is whether it will be stable enough
<imbrandon> yea yaboot on my g4 too, but intel macs are a bit diffrent than "normal" intels but not quite old macs either hehe
<mhb_> imbrandon: fiesty's no edgy, after all
<imbrandon> mhb a few of the other core devs have elilo working good
<imbrandon> past that i dont know
<mhb_> imbrandon: so there's a plan to switch to elilo?
<imbrandon> mhb no, thats not what i said
<imbrandon> hehe
<fdoving> imbrandon: yeah, intel macs goes the ia64-way. just to make everything harder for everyone.
<imbrandon> untill something matures nothing works out of the box and all options are being looked at, but as for what worked RIGHT THIS SECOND you can use elilo
<fdoving> mhb_, elilo is for the intel macs, and most ia64 systems.
<imbrandon> fdoving, they arent the only one, more and more normal intels are using efi motherboards too
<imbrandon> but yea
<mhb_> brb
<fdoving> imbrandon: does ubuntu/kubuntu autodetect this? 
<imbrandon> fdoving, no
<imbrandon> *ubuntu doesnt work ootb without tweaking on the intel mac's just yet without tweaking, it can be done but its not for the faint of heart for the moment
<imbrandon> i'm sure by the release of feisty that will change
<imbrandon> here is desrt's accounts from this http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml
<imbrandon> ( a core dev ) as he works on it, atm afaik he is the only core dev with the hardware readly avail
<nixternal_> imbrandon: hurry up and get here to chicago
<mhb_> in order to win over the Mac people we should be even more ootb than Macs themselves :o)
<orkid__> ootb?
<mhb_> working out of the box 
<fdoving> that's hard :|
<mhb_> fdoving: I agree
<imbrandon> nixternal heh why ?
<imbrandon> i'm headed to cali not chi, much warmer 
<mhb_> a lot of edgy upgrade criticism lately
<imbrandon> mhb_: as with all upgrades
<mhb_> imbrandon: yes, well...
<mhb_> imbrandon: I'll try to assemble some testers to make it less painful for Feisty
<imbrandon> also alot of edgy upgrade praise too , it all depends on how you look at it
<imbrandon> mhb_: great
<mhb_> imbrandon: that's what the new testing team is for
<imbrandon> exactly
<mhb_> imbrandon: I've heard a lot of negative experience, but it's probably because I read forums
<imbrandon> most likely, yes
<imbrandon> good and bad comes with every upgrade
* gnomefreak seen alot of people with upgrade issues but its because they dont read first
<imbrandon> i can tell you upgrading from breezy to dapper is alot more painfull than dapper to edgy, it all depends on how you look at it
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: exactly
<gnomefreak> we can make it easy but only so easy :(
<imbrandon> out of a few million downloads i'm not thinking a few issues on the forums is "alot", on the same hand the number of praises are there too, does that mean it dosent need fixed? no , not at all, but you have to priortize things and take some with salt :)
* claydoh never reads the info first,but I also don't gripe if I mess up :)
<imbrandon> considering large changes like a new init system and gcc and ssp in gcc and new Xorg etc etc etc i dont see the issues as show stopers , esp when this was a "rough edge" release from the get go AND done in 4 months
<gnomefreak> all people have to know is install the -desktop package before upgrading (is that really that hard to do )
<imbrandon> when you look at the whole picture its easy to see that, but those on the forums saying "my blah is brok, edgy sux0rs" are loud "fix MY problem" types, look at the major changes that took place in 4 moths that no other distro has pulled off to date
<imbrandon> not to say the things dont need fixed, but as i said, its not as grave as its put out to be
<mhb_> imbrandon: I agree
<claydoh> maybe a big blurb on the download page, if its not there, as well as on the release news maybe the upgrade info should be closer to the top?
<imbrandon> maybe :)
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: people dont understand that 4 months is a short time period they think its easy to pull off. when has windows done it in 2 years? and same with every linux distro they havent done it in less than what like a year
<claydoh> but heck, I didn't read that page either :)
<imbrandon> cosidering i'm running feisty already on one box, by the time release rolls arround i've seen much worse :)
<claydoh> extra patience and a selection of helpful links are all thats needed :)
<claydoh> for those helping
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: the repos opened already? read in LP there are no packages for it
<imbrandon> but we have the foundation laid now, and a full 6 month cycle so feisty should rock some worlds
<mhb_> imbrandon: ^^ same question :o)
<jjesse> there are feisty repos already?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> jjesse: no
<jjesse> [16:43]  imbrandon: cosidering i'm running feisty already on one box, by the time release rolls arround i've seen much worse :)
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: a few packages have been updated, yes they have been "open" for the new tool chain to be bootstraped since edgys release ( within hours )
<gnomefreak> ah
<imbrandon> glibc kernel debootstrap etc
* gnomefreak will wait til after UDS before i pull a feisty repo
<imbrandon> but as the toolchain gets uploaded i know there will be 2 or 3 weeks of downtime 
<imbrandon> right, unless your coding on something there is little reason to do so now
<mhb_> imbrandon: speaking of coding, did you work on the systemsettings/kcmshell module for editing the .hidden (or so I understood) ?
<imbrandon> its one of the things on my list, but if your expecting to see something in the next 30 to 45 days your umm  silly
<imbrandon> :)
* gnomefreak was gonna ask imbrandon to package something but i might just try my hand at it and give it to him for his repo <hopfully>
<gnomefreak> ;)
<mhb_> imbrandon: I always expect too much so yes I'm silly in a way :o)
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: heh, what is it ?
<gnomefreak> frostwire
<gnomefreak> but i have a bit of cracking to do to it first
<gnomefreak> cracking = half assed hacking
<imbrandon> mhb_: my imediate things are amarok 1.4.4 compiling for the release tomarrow and finishing up koffice 1.6 for amd64 and ppc
<gnomefreak> install script needs to be reworked
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> sweet
<gnomefreak> those are out for 386?
<mhb_> jjesse: did you comment on the bug as I suggested yet?
<imbrandon> koffice is , amarok isnt officialy out till tomarrow so i cant upload it just yet
<mhb_> imbrandon: good... there's always stuff to do
* gnomefreak would like to get frostwire in uni or multi but i have a feeling its not gonna be that simple
<gnomefreak> 1.6 has been in edgy
<imbrandon> it should be a canidate for multiverse 
<gnomefreak> is this a like 1.6.*
<imbrandon> 1.6 is only un edgy on kubuntu.org
<imbrandon> 1.6 final
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> Installed: 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 ack :(
<imbrandon> brandon@intrepid:/var/cache/pbuilder/edgy$ apt-cache madison koffice koffice | 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 | http://192.168.1.5 edgy/main Packages
<gnomefreak> saw that looking for repo again
<imbrandon> w.k.o/packages/koffice-16 edgy main 
<imbrandon> iirc
<mhb_> is there a way how to start katapult from a command line?
<imbrandon> katapult
<gnomefreak> katapult doesnt do it i gues?
<imbrandon> once its running hit alt+spacebar
<mhb_> imbrandon: yes, but that's what is not working now so I want to get some output
<mhb_> imbrandon: appending: katapult
<mhb_> imbrandon: and that's all it says ... alt+spacebar doesn't work so I hoped there's an alternative way how to invoke it
<imbrandon> not that i know of, poke mez sometime
<mhb_> imbrandon: thanks anyway
<mhb_> good night, all
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-29
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hobbsee> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Hawkwind> This whole .hidden file thing is getting hammered in many bad ways on the ML's and forums.  Everyone is pretty upset with that so called feature
<Hobbsee> people, check out dolphin as a file manager at some point
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: That must be in Edgy only ?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> who uses dapper anyway?  :P
<Hawkwind> Hah.  I'm not going to Edgy on this box(my main box) until things settle down a bit
<Hobbsee> they're settled
<Hobbsee> things wont be added, except minor updates, and security fixes
<Hobbsee> grabbing breakfast
<Hawkwind> Yeah, just too many problems right now that I don't want to deal with, nor really have the time to break my main system
<lnxkde> hi
<lnxkde> wew I can find the packages list on edgy?
<Hobbsee> packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> time to get a head start on these Feisty merges
<Hobbsee> i thought they hadnt finished building the toolchain yet
<crimsun> oh I'm not uploading to upload.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> hah
<crimsun> I'm just merging and bzr pushing
<lnxkde> were I can find the packages list on edgy?
<Hobbsee> oops :P
<Hobbsee> [17:56]  <lnxkde> wew I can find the packages list on edgy?
<Hobbsee> [17:56]  <Hobbsee> packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> hey, where can I find the package list for Edgy? ;)
* Hobbsee kicks crimsun 
<lnxkde> crimsun:  :p
<Hobbsee> crimsun: for you, it's packages.debian.net
<lnxkde> crimsun:  I want to make a nice KDE with the same packages kubuntu edgy has on the install disk  for the VLOS project :)
<crimsun> but...but...there's no pony?!
<Hobbsee> crimsun: indeed.  there's no pony
<lnxkde> looks like I wil l have to install It
<lnxkde> :(
<lnxkde> I need a list of the default ppackages on the CD
<crimsun> apt-get source kubuntu-meta
<crimsun> then read the kubuntu-desktop seed
<Hobbsee> crimsun: germinate or whatever will tell you that, surely?
<mhb_> morning
<Hobbsee> hey mhb_ 
<lnxkde> crimsun:  I dont have kubuntu installed :(
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato 
<lnxkde> lovely crimsun :D can you make a odt with that list for me ;)??
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
<crimsun> lnxkde: so? http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/source/kubuntu-meta
<lnxkde> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<crimsun> not that Hobbsee didn't mention that, oh, 9 minutes ago
<Hobbsee> no, not at all
<Hobbsee> people seem to want to be absolutely spoonfed today, when talking about creating their own distros
<crimsun> tehe
<lnxkde> Hobbsee: VLOS is not my distro
<lnxkde> Hobbsee: www.vidalinux.com
<lnxkde> is a old distro the first gentoo based one
<Hobbsee> i mean, a) why?  and b)  if you're going to go to the bother of that, and fail, why not just fail earlier rather than later, and use that extra time to work on something you will succeed at?
<lnxkde> but KDE on it sucks
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: i'm also referrign to the other guy in -motu a while ago
<lnxkde> Hobbsee: I just want to help the distro because Is from my home nation :)
<lnxkde> is the only distro from Puerto Rico
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: fair enough
<lnxkde> and it is nice :) but It need KDE help badly
<lnxkde> hehe and since I have been using kubuntu for sometime
<lnxkde> I think kubuntu is the best role model to copy
<mhb_> lnxkde: better improve (K)Ubuntu so that it will be as translated as the national distro
<lnxkde> I love kubuntu package selection :)
<Hobbsee> mhb_: that's the more sensible option, yes
<Hobbsee> mhb_: or do as the ichutux people do - have a metapackage of the stuff that they want in universe, and update that.
<Hobbsee> mhb_: i replied to your testing feisty stuff, btw
<mhb_> Huahua: I've seen that, thanks
<mhb_> Huahua: sorry .o) for Hobbsee 
<mhb_> Hobbsee: I've seen that, thanks
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> :)
<lnxkde> I love kubuntu.
<lnxkde> but I love Gentoo too
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> I have a Desktop with Vlos64/Vlos32  going to install in my laptop Kubuntu
<Jucato> "Thou shalt have no other gods besides me"
<lnxkde> but I dont know. 
<lnxkde> Jucato: very funy
<Jucato> just kidding :)
<mhb_> Hobbsee: I agree with you, there's no need to test anything yet (and won't be for quite some time), I just want to inform Testers that we could help out with this 
<Hobbsee> right.  my sound is really screwed.  it's not just my speakers
<Hobbsee> mhb_: there's unmet deps, etc
<Hobbsee> but yeah, not that much to test yet, i dont think
<lnxkde> Hobbsee:  so kubuntu does not install the whole kdebase?
<lnxkde> I didnt know that
<Hobbsee> lnxkde: nope
<mhb_> Hobbsee: I want to use this "ceasefire" - devel phase - to organize testers a bit, decide what we should work on for Feisty etc.
<Hobbsee> mhb_: sounds good to me
<lnxkde> mhb_ :D
<lnxkde> thankx guys
<lnxkde> I always hang out here and in kubuntu :)
<Jucato> lnxkde: if you look into the depends of the kubuntu-desktop metapackage, you'll see which parts of KDE is installed
<lnxkde> Jucato: yes
<lnxkde> that is why I asked
<lnxkde> ;)
<Jucato> :)
<lnxkde> Jucato: I started doing that in my KDE VLOS desktop but resulted ina big mess beause I didnt know what packages to install to make it a nice desktop
<lnxkde> but with this help I will get it working in no time 
<lnxkde> emerge app app app app app app -b and done :)
<Jucato> I install kde-core. the most basic KDE you can ever have. of course I needed to install a few more stuff to really get it going.
<Jucato> kdebase is too basic for me, btw :P
<lnxkde> Jucato:  I always add a lot of apps 
<lnxkde> but I never install  the whole KDE
<lnxkde> is too bloated
<lnxkde> hehe the current KDE of vlos has the whole KDE installed
<lnxkde> koversation is not there but kvirc
<Jucato> whoa... "kde" installs *everything*....
<Hobbsee> indeed
<lnxkde> and a lot of awfull apps that I personally hate
<Jucato> lnxkde: I guess it's because konvi isn't part of the main KDE. Like Amarok, it's an extragear app
<lnxkde> kaffeine amarok (xine) kwrite koffice kopete konqueror :)
<lnxkde> that are my main apps :)
<Jucato> )
<lnxkde> and k3b sure
<lnxkde> :)
<Jucato> oh I forgot the eyes... ":)"
<lnxkde> eyes is game?
<Hobbsee> poor blind smiley....
<lnxkde> ohh now
<lnxkde> hehe
<Jucato> heheh
<sredna> Hi
<lnxkde> guys whant to sse my desktop?
<Jucato> hi sredna :)
<sredna> Where can I find instructions on how to install kde4 on edgy? Apt gives up due to dependency problems
<Hobbsee> sredna: there wasnt info on kubuntu.org about that?
* Jucato takes note that sredna is a developer
<sredna> Hobbsee: Nothing I can find
<Jucato> sredna: the link I gave?
<crimsun> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php ?
<Hobbsee> that's what i was thinking of
<lnxkde> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/825/lnxkdekdepd2.png
<sredna> crimsun: As I said, apt gives in
<Hobbsee> sredna: that's not the latest kde 4 - that was only the crash release
<Hobbsee> that's not the latest svn
<Hobbsee> s/crash/krash
<sredna> Hobbsee: I just try to install the packages that are in the default sources
<sredna> Hobbsee: The announcement claimed that kubuntu would be a good platform for kde4 development
<sredna> Bu8t appearantly, there are some rivers to cross first
<crimsun> sredna: what "apt" messages?
<sredna> crimsun: They are in danish, and too long for a irc channel
<crimsun> a pastebin's fine
<sredna> I can't remember the URL of one
<crimsun> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sredna> http://paste.debian.net/15759
<crimsun> sredna: apt-cache policy python-qt4
<sredna> crimsun: The output makes no sense
<sredna> But in the search listing, it is displayed as 'iB'
<crimsun> there seems to be a missing deb line, since there's no valid reference to "the qt4 kdecopy packages"
<sredna> Whic could mean 'blocked'?
<crimsun> sredna: you'll want to ask Rid.dell about the Qt4 dependency issue
<crimsun> (minus full stop)
<sredna> crimsun: I will
<sredna> Sometime, for now I'll stop wasting my sunday
<Jucato> sredna: yeah. enjoy your sunday. only comes once a week :)
<sredna> In gentoo there was something like package.provides, that allowed to solve such issues
<sredna> It appears that kubuntu installed some packages that depends on the standard qt4, which needs to be replaced with the kdecopy version
<sredna> So it's just plain old package manager brokenness
<sredna> So much for the almighty apt
<Jucato> O_O
<crimsun> he wasn't looking for anything but a fight
<crimsun> next time I won't even waste my time
<crimsun> for the record, it's not the package manager's fault the deb source isn't known
<Jucato> sredna == Anders Lund (I think...)
<Jucato> he should have talked to Riddel... :(
<seaLne> does anyone ever get konq behaving like this: http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/ss2.png ? it happens a lot to me
<seaLne> basically it shows part of another desktop
<seaLne> konq is on desktop 4 and the artifact at the bottom is from desktop 1
<seaLne> its as if its not redrawing
<imbrandon> mhb_, rockin job on the email, i think thats gonna help alot come next release cycle ( given its a bit early to start now as hobbsee said but once the merges are done , or close to being done it will rock )
<Jucato> moin imbrandon! :)
<mhb_> imbrandon: thanks. :o) Yes, I agree with you and Hobbsee, it's too early now but I want to get the organization part done before the actual testing part
<Jucato> mhb_: definitely a great idea. I'm willing to use the 5GB partition I have setup for FAT32 just for testing next time :)
<imbrandon> mhb_, yup definately
<mhb_> Jucato: good
<imbrandon> mhb_, the more we have in #kubunut-testers the better
<Jucato> I have no need for FAT32 anyway lol
<imbrandon> ( at the right times of course hehe )
<Jucato> yeah... that's why I'm not going there yet lol :)
<Jucato> j/k
<danimo> moin!
<Hobbsee> hey danimo 
<danimo> heya Hobbsee
<danimo> oh god I LOVE slashdot :)
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> you'll notice that most of the comments say that they had a couple, or no problems
* danimo found an odd behaviour in "ping"
<Hobbsee> clearly people installing crack arent posting on slashdot :P
<danimo> it tries to resolve the IP (!) for each ping, but only if you pass it a hostname that needs to be resolved
<danimo> can somebody confirm with strace?
* Jucato stares at 300 comments in /. ...
<mhb_> what's up with /. ?
<danimo> mhb_: the usual stuff, really
<danimo> nothing to see there, move along
<Jucato> what's not to love about it? heheh :)
<mhb_> the same stuff I've been reading all over the net
<Jucato> well, besides the already known issues in upgrading... :)
<Hobbsee> they've installed crack, what do they expect
<Hobbsee> anyway, this rant is already going on in #ubuntu-motu :P
<Jucato> which I dare not join. lol :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: any new meaning of "crack" ?
<Jucato> you go listen to rants... I go read them in /.
<Hobbsee> danimo: crack as in, the stuff from the crack pipe.
<Hobbsee> ie, smoking crack
<Hobbsee> Jucato: feel free to join
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ehehe. I think /. is enough for me tonight... 
<Jucato> anymore and my poor wittle head might explode
<danimo> Hobbsee: ok, so no new meaning
<Hobbsee> danimo: correct
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe.   the /. stuff says it mostly worked, when i read it
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> which /. article? the one about upgrading is a nightmare, or the one about Edgy being released (300+ comments)?
<Hobbsee> upgrading being a nightmare
<Jucato> ah :)
<Hobbsee> the current discussion is about beryl by default
<apokryphos> beryl by default would never work
<Jucato> oh... not interested then :P (at least not yet)
<apokryphos> even novell don't have compiz enabled by default, and their checkout for SLED is way more stable; they just have an easy option to enable it
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: mark wants it.
<Jucato> O_O
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: where was it mentioned?
<Jucato> sabdfl has spoken!
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: the spec
<Jucato> for Feisty?
<apokryphos> he likes pushing things to the bleeding edge
<Hobbsee> yes well
<apokryphos> that's why there was evil cups in dapper, right? ;-)
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: even if you cant print, that doesnt mean that your X dies.
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: if you're dropped to a shell...well, for most people, that's kind of critical
<apokryphos> sure
<danimo> wow, 150GB synced in so far
<danimo> didn't know that a full ubuntu mirror would take so long to sync
<Hobbsee> it does... :P
<danimo> it's been three days now
<danimo> but I hope it'll be better after the initial sync
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: ohh, and he wants beryl as well, not compiz
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: exactly
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: and the number of complaints over beryl taking up all resources, and making things crash.....
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: beryl is nice with its new effects, but it's certainly slower (perhaps because of the cheap patches Reveman talks about), way more unstable, and I'm not convinced that those could really be completely changed
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: i think they're going to have fun in UDS, dont you think?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: that being said, stevenk is going to install some of the packages, and i'll have a look at his
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: also, having the drivers enabled by default.... well, that's going to cause problems, isn't it?
<Hobbsee> seeing as i'm not convinced that it would take up all my resources, and set my machine on fire
<apokryphos> the whole argument with the kernel hackers..
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: the entire thing would cause problems.  i would expect so
<apokryphos> problems as in controversy, yeah
<Hobbsee> ah right
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: maybe if someone got a beryl checkout *now*, and worked on it until feisty release there might be something special ;-)
<apokryphos> long process of stabilisation ;-)
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: hehe, yeah,  maybe
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: how stable is compiz?
<Hobbsee> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<apokryphos> it's not as if it requires any more features at the time
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: depends on your checkout. On SLED, for example, it works perfectly. I had it running perfectly (i.e. never crashing) on opensuse for a couple of months, at least.
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: and the ubuntu repos versoin?
<apokryphos> when I tried I didn't get it working, I had to use compiz-quinnstorm
<Hobbsee> ah
<apokryphos> which, like beryl but to a lesser degree, more features -> more unstable
<Hobbsee> true
<apokryphos> the slowdown in speed is probably more worrying, though; because it seems to me that it's the way all their code is done that's causing it (which is why Reveman wasn't happy)
<apokryphos> whereas stability bugs are fixable, presumable
<apokryphos> *presumably
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: also unfortunately, with this fork, looks like it's going to be suse+compiz vs. ubuntu+beryl
<Hobbsee> that worries me - we probably want speed over bling.  i do, anyway
<Hobbsee> ouch
<fdoving> sredna had a good point, you can't have libqt4-core-kdecopy and python-qt4 installed at the same time. :|
<sredna> Hi
<sredna> Anyone around who can explain how to install kde4 on kubuntu edgy?
<apokryphos> hi sredna, did you install the stuff that comes under 'kde4'?
<apokryphos> !find kde4
<ubotu> Found: kde4base, kde4base-data, kde4base-dev, kde4libs, kde4libs-data
<sredna> apokryphos: My attempt is to install kde4base-dev, which I reckoned would install everything else, and that is what apt want to do. The problem is that there are some apps in kubuntu-desktop that depends on vanilla qt4 packages, which are replaced with the kdecopy versions when kde4 is installed
<apokryphos> sredna: so kubuntu-desktop is removed? That in itself shouldn't be a problem
<sredna> apokryphos: It seems that either apt-get isn't so fantastic, or there is some errors in the package definitions
<sredna> apokryphos: I have no idea what kubuntudesktop contains, apart from sppedcrunch, which is something that I absolutely does not use
<sredna> The other conflict is with python-qt4
<apokryphos> sredna: kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage for getting you a stock kubuntu; it doesn't contain data, just depends upon other things to drag them in
<sredna> apokryphos: And how do I see exactly what it contains?
<apokryphos> sredna: it doesn't contain anything, it just works by depending on other packages, so when you install it, it drags in a stock kubuntu as a consequence
<sredna> apokryphos: And even if it helps solving the practical problem for me right now, it doesn't really help. What if I really wanted speedcrunch?
<apokryphos> sredna: could you pastebin the output if when you're installing that kdebase4-dev package?
<apokryphos> s/if when/when/
<sredna>  http://paste.debian.net/15759 
<sredna> Oh, and apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop does nothing :\
<apokryphos> the problem isn't kubuntu-desktop, I think it's the python renaming in edgy. Hm, odd
<sredna> So this package installs some stuff. I have to read inside the package to see what
<apokryphos> imbrandon: any ideas?
<apokryphos> or Hobbsee 8)
<sredna> Hm, removing speedcrunch actually changed the situation
<sredna> Now it just uninstalls python-qt4
<apokryphos> what is it replaced with?
<sredna> Not really a problem for me, though python is used by some kde packages
<sredna> But after uninstalling kubuntu-desktop, it looks like apt want to uninstall eg. Xserver-xorg along with some other kinda nice stuff for a deskttop...
<apokryphos> are you using aptitude?
<sredna> Yes
<sredna> Eh, no actually, right now I use apt-get
<sredna> I have a hard time getting the difference, apart from a slightly different syntax ;)
<apokryphos> so which exact command wants to remove xorg etc?
<sredna> Well, apt-get just tells me that they are now unneeded
<sredna> I object to that!
<apokryphos> the difference is that since aptitude tries to remove 'unused' dependencies, when k-d is removed it may well want to remove the things that are solely in because of their dependency on k-d
<apokryphos> curious
<sredna> It seems that I get nothing in return for python-qt4
* sredna is happy that he isn't a linux newbie
<sredna> .. and I'm no python fanatic :p
<sredna> I think it would be smart if packages depending on qt4 had a way to feel safe with the kdecopy version
<fdoving> it would.
<fdoving> the kdecopy needs a Provies: libqt4-packages line.
<fdoving> Provides, that is.
<fdoving> if they are similar enought to actually do that..
<Riddell> jings, it's sredna!
<Jucato> ooh just the man sredna was looking for :)
<sredna> Hi Riddell :)
<sredna> I have now the kde4 packages installed, so that I can develop something
<sredna> My first goal is to get the kate session menu working on kde4
<Riddell> those packages are several weeks old, but I presume still useful for kde 4 application development
<sredna> Hm, is there something better I can do? Compile?
<sredna> Maybe I can use the qt packages, and compile kdelibs/kdebase
<Riddell> yeah, install the final qt 4.2 and compile kdelibs, kdepimlibs and kdebase yourself
<sredna> Ok, sometime soon
<sredna> Is there a problem with the kdecopy version?
<Riddell> only that it's some weeks old
<Riddell> it'll probably be fine, but in some places things may have changed in trunk
<sredna> That doesn't worry me a lot
<Riddell> so I'd say go with kdecopy and work with that unless you find something doesn't work with it
<sredna> As long as it will work with trunk kdelibs, when I find time to compile
<sredna> Yea, will do. Thank you :)
<Riddell> sredna: what are you thinking of working on?
<sredna> Riddell: Well, I should get started working a bit on kate. For now, I will port my katesessionmenu, which can then go into 3.5.6 as well
<sredna> I also need to learn the basics of using the new build system
<Riddell> I get more into kate all the time
<sredna> :-)
<Hobbsee> yay, kate :)
<freeflying> Hi all
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hi, I'm preparing a presentation for edgy, we will have a party next week, and Mark will be there :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: yay :)
<Riddell> freeflying: cool, where's that?
<freeflying> Riddell: Beijing
<Jucato> oooh Mr. Shuttleworth will be here in the Philippines after that
<Riddell> no titles on this channel please!
<Jucato> oh sorry...
* Jucato didn't know... really sorry...
* Riddell hugs Jucato 
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why no titles?
<Jucato> hehe I thought I was going to get eaten :)
<GNUro> Hi
<Riddell> ciao
<Hobbsee> s/Riddell/Mr Riddell/ :P
<GNUro> O_o ciao! =)
* Riddell bops Hobbsee with a copy of Quaker Faith and Practice
<GNUro> Riddell: parli italiano? :)
<Jucato> o_O
<Hobbsee> with a copy of what?
<Riddell> GNUro: I can say "ciao", does that count?
<GNUro> Riddell: do you speak italian? :)
<Jucato> lolg
<Jucato> -g
<Riddell> oh oh, my sister in law is half italian, does that count?
<GNUro> :)
<freeflying_> HobbseHobbsee: Riddell do you have any video for ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: nope
<Riddell> Hobbsee: missed your question there, I object to titles because they prompote inequality
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it does if you speak to her often
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh.  fair enough
<Hobbsee> Riddell: then again, people are unequal anyway
<Hobbsee> so that cant really be helped
<Riddell> I try to treat everyone equally
<Hobbsee> true
<Jucato> Hobbsee treats everyone equally with her long pointy stick of doom :)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<freeflying_> Riddell: how about the scim-qtimm?
<Riddell> freeflying_: do you know exactly what needs to be done?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: last i knew, Riddell wasnt a cannibal
<freeflying_> Riddell: I have remove doko's patch, seems everything works well, except the 3rd part qt stuffs like skype
<Jucato> Hobbsee: well, I found that out today :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee is, though
<freeflying_> but I have no amd64 machine for test 
<Riddell> freeflying_: so what's broken at the moment?
* Hobbsee spears Jucato with her Long Pointy Stick Of DOOM!!! (tm) and eats him
<Jucato> nooooh!!!
<Jucato> I'm not edible enough :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> sure?
<Jucato> yes. you will definitely have stomach problems tonight :)
<freeflying_> Riddell: bugs reproted they can not input in OOo-kde with scim-qtimm, so doko patched it, but we can not reproduce that bugs
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh.  i'll take that risk :P
* Jucato takes of the "Eat me" sign he's been wearing all day :D
<Hobbsee> haha
<Riddell> freeflying_: and the patch is to scim-qtimm?
<Riddell> freeflying_: do you know the filename of the patch?
<freeflying_> Riddell: it make scim-qtimm link qt, so 3rd part qt stuffs can not work with scim-qtimm
<Jucato> Riddell: btw, kde bug 136294 is fixed :)
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136294 in general "Amarok dialog doesn't honor "No" and still runs script" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136294
<Hobbsee> Jucato: in 1.4.4?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: well committed. but probably not in 1.4.4
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> I thought 1.4.4 was released a few days back, but was withdrawn?
<Hobbsee> it was
<Hobbsee> it should be properly released today
<Hobbsee> seems to be working pretty well, too
<Jucato> ah then it couldn't have made it to 1.4.4. :)
<Jucato> (unless they were that fast...)
<Hobbsee> probably not
<Hobbsee> but it doestn matter - we arent hit with another freeze for a wihle (thank goodness - they were stating to drive me mad)
<Jucato> :P
<Hobbsee> i'm glad that "su user" still works, even though su is disabled
<Jucato> btw, how about patches to some KDE 3.5.5 bugs? will they be put into -updates later on?
<Riddell> Jucato: can be if they're well documented and easy to understand
* Jucato digs up for the LP bugs
<Jucato> ah nvm. the LP bug reports say "Fix Released" and Assigned to kde-bugs :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: bug 65858 has two entries: kdebase (upstream) and kdebase (Ubuntu). the upstream is marked as Fixed Release, the other is Unconfirmed. should I mark the 2nd one as Fixed Released and Assigned to kde-bugs?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65858 in kdebase "windows flicker when using "focus follows mouse" policy" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65858
<Hobbsee> Jucato: upstream has fixed it?
<Hobbsee> if we've got that fix in our packages from pustream, you can makr them both as fix released
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes. kde bug 135250
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135250 in general "desktop unusable due to flickering of windows if not "focus follows click"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135250
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Hobbsee> yep
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> BOO!
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee, Jucato :-)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it's not yet Halloween :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i thought it was halloween last week or something.  when is it?
<Jucato> 30th :P
<Jucato> er
<Jucato> 31st
<bddebian> 31st
<Hobbsee> Jucato: right.  i'll turn the doorbell off on tuesday then.
* Jucato repeats the "30 days has September" rhyme...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: turn off the lights, too. pretend no one's home except ghosts :P
* Hobbsee really was joking when suggesting that to her mother - she went and did it!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's usually done during the day.  but there's a point
<Hobbsee> maybe have bits of screaming every once in a while
<Hobbsee> the long pointy stick of doom could play a feature role...
* Hobbsee notes that she shouldnt scare little kids.
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> even if they are annoying on halloween
<Hobbsee> gah, daylight savings sucks.  i needed to be asleep a couple of hours ago, yet i'm only getting tired now.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: au does dst too?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep
<Hobbsee> we switched last night
<Hobbsee> which, iirc, makes our meeting times better
<Jucato> what is wrong with you people?! :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> so what time is it now there?
<Hobbsee> 1.15am
<Jucato> oh +3 hours...
<Hobbsee> and i need to leave the house at about 7am
<Hobbsee> if i want to make sure i get to all of the first uni lecture
<Hobbsee> ie, wake up at 6
<Jucato> doing the DST dance...
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> even if only a few countries use DST, it upsets/offsets the whole world..
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i dont mind it
<Hobbsee> then again, i wake up at weird times anyway :P
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> and can sleep while it's light
<Jucato> I sleep anytime I feel sleepy. period. :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
* Hobbsee has a tried and true practice of sleeping with her head on her arm in the library :P
* Jucato has slept while kneeling and sitting in church...
* Jucato has once even slept while standing...
<Hobbsee> i've fallen asleep at the sound desk at church :P
<Hobbsee> that was interesting
<Jucato> hehe
<Hobbsee> fortunately, it was before the service started
<Jucato> aah... 
<Hobbsee> the other techies were like "you need to get more sleep"
<Jucato> mine was while it was on-going
<Hobbsee> and my only response was "i cant beleive i just did that"
<Hobbsee> heh, same here
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> anyway, marked bug 68341 as Fixed Released
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68341 in kdepim "Korganizer icon in the System Tray doesn't start Korganizer" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68341
<Jucato> because kde bug 135513
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135513 in general "Korganizer won't open from system tray" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135513
<Hobbsee> the reminder daemon?
* Hobbsee checks
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  that doesnt seem to open here
<sredna> That still does not work here
<Jucato> well, it did say that the fix was just committed :)
<sredna> I believe it is a problem with the .desktop file
<Hobbsee> okay, time for bed here.  night all!
<Jucato> bug hunting for the day finished :)
<sredna> I can't start 'korganizer' from the KDE prompt either
<Jucato> sredna: neither can I
<sredna> Jucato: A problem with debian or kubuntu.
<Jucato> sredna: according to the kde bug report, debian packages are affected as well
<sredna> Jucato: I was guessing that it has to do with some applications simply being removed from the menu in kubuntu
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> @_@
<sredna> But hey, that got me trying out kontact, something I haven't done for a long time
<sredna> And it surely have improved ;)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> knotes integration still leaves something to be desired, though :(
<sredna> Hm, I'm not really using knotes a lot
<sredna> I used to, I guess I stopped because it didn't work very well
<Jucato> sort of...
<Jucato> it looks pretty though. lol
<sredna> Now I have basket, the latest version appears to be very nice, though I'm yet to really test it
<sredna> Riddell: Is the cmake version provided by kubuntu sufficient for kde4?
<sebas> At the moment, yes. (The on in edgy)
<sebas> 2.4.3 is required for KDE4 trunk afaik.
<Viper550> I'm starting to think that we should do artwork for Kubuntu the same way we do artwork for Ubuntu
<kwwii> Viper550: definitely, but we need more artists
<Jucato> hi kwwii! :)
<kwwii> howdy Jucato :-)
<Jucato> I was just thinking about your artwork. what a coincidence :)
<Viper550> I mean, with the whole propose, produce, polish idea
<kwwii> Viper550: hopefully, edgy will draw the attention of a few good artists
<kwwii> Viper550: I did follow that to a large extent
<Viper550> And I mean truly, on the Wiki
<Jucato> kwwii: have you thought about making the different pieces of Edgy's default looks available online? kde-look or art.ubuntu.com or art-staging.ubuntu.com?
<kwwii> Jucato: yes, I have...since all of it is svg, it is no problem this time (dapper used a lot of pixmaps)
<nixternal> i don't think Kubuntu should follow the artwork for Ubuntu, as it will only cause Mark to pull it 2 weeks before release ;)
* nixternal hides from the bad joke
<Viper550> I made Dapper Ubuntu's art pieces available on Dapper
<kwwii> hehe
<Viper550> I mean gnome-look
<nixternal> oh no
<Jucato> kwwii: that's great! that would give some Dapper guys a chance to enjoy your work :P
<kwwii> Jucato: good point
<Jucato> kwwii: too bad the window decorations (specially the buttons) won't be so easy to do in Dapper
<Viper550> Okay, not the buttons, but we can make the overlay available
<Jucato> yes. I extracted it from kubuntu-default-settings.deb :)
<Viper550> I just love overlays on Crystal, best feature ever!
<kwwii> Jucato: actually, it wouldn't be a problem to package it for dapper
<Viper550> just make it a new version of kwin-decorations-crystal
<kwwii> all of it should work, really
<Jucato> kwwii: ooh. a separate deb perhaps? named differently? Crystal Edgy?
<kwwii> exactly, although I would rename it
<kwwii> exactly
<Jucato> koolness
<Viper550> or maybe, kubuntu-artwork-edgy
<Viper550> and we could package it simliarly to how they did packages for the new Edgy themes
<Jucato> btw, I'm having a hard time replicating the exact Edgy look on this customized system that doesn't have kubuntu-default-settings installed. Particularly with the colors
<kwwii> if someone stepped up to package it, I'd be glad to help make sure they get the right art pieces, etc.
<Jucato> I think there's something wrong with the kuseven color scheme... or I'm doing something totally wrong with the color scheme + crystal windeco combo. lol
<Viper550> oh yeah, speaking of desktops, I redid mine for Halloween!
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Viper550> http://bay01.imagebay.com/full_view.php?view=8369_halloween1.png
<Jucato> Viper550: same one you posted in #kde?
<Viper550> yeah...
<Jucato> ok :)
<Jucato> saves me time from clicking :)
<Viper550> But still, I'm still a bit concerned about the lack of GTK theme on Kubuntu, it's been driving people away from Kubuntu when they go to use Firefox
<Jucato> Viper550: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt is supposed to take care of that right?
<nixternal> Viper550:  that was under control with 1.5, 2.0 changed everything..and why that would drive people away from Kubuntu would be beyond me
<Viper550> not exactly...I find it to be a bit unreliable
<Viper550> QtCurve is nice because all it's elements are not directly taken from the KDE theme, it just reads the settings from the KDE theme and applies it to itself
<Viper550> One more thing: QtCurve can read the colors even when QtCurve is not selected as the KDE theme!
<kwwii> Viper550: we use the QtGtk stuff in kde which does a pretty good job of using Qt widgets in gtk apps
<Jucato> s/theme/style
<Jucato> kwwii: QtGtk = gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<kwwii> erm, yeall
<kwwii> yeahh
<Jucato> ah ok. thought you were referring to something new :)
<Viper550> some people have problems with it
<kwwii> in the long run we should look into using a different theme, perhaps it would work better
<nixternal> i just realised the trolls live under bridges
<Viper550> But still, I think a glossy style would look good alongside all the other glossy stuff you've got for Edgy
<Jucato> nothing beats QtCurve's shiny glass in glossiness :p
<kwwii> it very well might
<Viper550> yeah, looks excellent! In fact, it's theming X-Chat with the exact same style as my KDE apps right now!
<Jucato> kwwii: that QtCurve scheme works perfectly with your windecos :)
<Jucato> and your kicker side image :)
<Viper550> But still, I think Polyester looks better as the KDE style, but we could have QtCurve with gloss alongside it to complete it
<kwwii> Jucato: yeah, we talked about using it for edgy but it was too late to change
<Jucato> aw... I totally forgot about polyster! :)
<Viper550> yes, we all did!
<kwwii> for feisty we should look into it
<Jucato> kwwii: plese tell me you'll still be chief artist in feisty?
<Viper550> And Polyester is a very popular theme
<kwwii> Jucato: nope
<Jucato> :(
<kwwii> sabdfl wants to rotate the job
* Viper550 spits his drink
<Jucato> you'll still be working with Kubuntu right?
<kwwii> so I suggested a friend
<Viper550> so, who be our winner?
<kwwii> depending on how my work schedule ends up, yes, I will still work on kubuntu
<kwwii> Viper550: well, I wouldn#
<Jucato> yay! :)
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> wouldn't want to say anything before it is official
<kwwii> sooo...the basketball game is starting, /me is afk
<Jucato> heheh bye! :)
<nixternal> is there an easy way to get "held back" packages?
<Tm_T> nixternal: You mean to set packages to hold or bypass hold?
<nixternal> no, packages that are automatically held back
<Tm_T> I see, dist-upgrade?
<Jucato> nixternal: dist-upgrading to edgy?
<nixternal> i have no clue what this guy is doing...as at time I wish the CoC could be violated just for people like him ;)
<nixternal> and he is a neighbor
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> ?
<nixternal> all he said is that -> mplayer, python libs(lots), gkrellm, libgi2, hipjs <- are being held back
<nixternal> wait..i bet it is a dist-upgrade to edgy, and he used autocrapix or notsoeasyubuntu
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Surprise! ;)
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> yesterday, i was surprised, as we had our LoCo meeting
<Tm_T> I believe good guides are far better than any of those "easy to use scripts".
<nixternal> and 90% of the people there were automatix and/or easyubuntu fans
<nixternal> i was like well, when your computers break, don't use ubuntu support for help
<Jucato> except that some people prefer to do it the automatic/easy way... and end up fscking themselves...
<Tm_T> nixternal: Wow, have a pic? I don't believe without some proof.
<nixternal> have a pic of what?
<Tm_T> Jucato: That's exactly what I mean, as far as people don't know good guides, they "rely" on some "easy solution".
<Tm_T> nixternal: Of those fanboys.
<Jucato> Tm_T: I was just confirming what you said. :)
<Tm_T> Yup.
<nixternal> they will be uploaded soon..hahahahah..you gave me a flickr idea....with the boxes and naming stuff..i will put "Automatix Fanboy" for a title
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> nixternal: "don't be like this guy, learn to use apt"
<nixternal> wow...he did a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy, and never used automatix or easyubuntu
<Tm_T> Hmm, there's prolly some metapackages that are only in dapper.
<nixternal> i told them....you spend $50,000 on a new car, and you goto Walmart and buy plastic hubcaps for it..that is just like Installing Ubuntu and then using Automatix
<Jucato> but anyway, even a totally fresh install of Dapper still caused some packages to be held back when dist-upgrading to Edgy
<Tm_T> Those are helding things back
<sredna> Does cmake require emacs to run ?!
<sredna> I can't believe that
<fdoving> i run cmake without emacs.
<sredna> fdoving: So someone in ubuntu needs their head examined, since emacs appears to be a dependency :(
<fdoving> emacs is recommended.
<sredna> Ah, only with aptitude. I must get out of that habit!
<fdoving> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-12), libncurses5 (>= 5.4-5), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1-12)
<fdoving> Recommends: emacs21 | xemacs21 | emacsen | emacsen-common
<fdoving> :)
* sredna fires aptitude
<fdoving> does it install recommends by default? 
<sredna> How would I know, it appears so
<sredna> At least it wanted to install emacs
<sredna> Reminds me that I need to get rid ov vim
<fdoving> this new autoremove feature in apt-get is nice, but i think i'll have to make a patch that disables the constant whining about unneeded packages.
<sredna> fdoving: Or an option to disable it?
<fdoving> that's what i was thinking about.
<sredna> Sometimes it is nice to be able to view that list
<fdoving> sure is.
<sredna> ...  which now became longer in my case, since removing vim-tiny also removed ubuntu-minimal
<fdoving> you can remove packages from that list, with 'apt-mark unmarkauto <packages>'
<sredna> Ah, that is a good idea.
<sredna> It is possible that it would be smart to change how meta-packages works
<sredna> It is also not possible to remove the packages installed by them in any easy way as it is
<fdoving> that's what 'apt-get --autoremove metapackage' is trying to do.
<sredna> Right
<sredna> I have still some learning with apt-get
<fdoving> what i want to disable, is apt-get telling me i have packages that were automatically installed,and can be removed, when i do other things. It should not tell me that, when i run 'apt-get install somepackage' - I want it to tell me this when i run 'apt-get autoremove' it's not like 'apt-get remove somepackage' tells me I have 23452345 packages that can be upgraded, and I should run 'apt-get upgrade' to install them.
<sredna> That is absolutely right, that is just confusing
<fdoving> .. i actually think telling you to update is a better feature, than telling you to remove.
<fdoving> especially when this feature is new and can tell you to remove usefull packages.
<mhb> I'm back (home)
<sredna> Hm, my desktop tends to loose all icons
<sredna> I have to kill and restart it
<DaSkreech> My Edgy Cd won't boot up :(
<fdoving> my hacked apt doesn't build because of some strange po/pot issue.
<mhb> am I still in #devel ? :o) looks like #kubuntu
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Good sandwitches. <3
<Viper550> I think that maybe we should try community themes on Kubuntu Feisty as well this time
<fdoving> I think keeping old looks and add new ones would be cool.
* DaSkreech hasn't pulled the Edgy community package in a while
<DaSkreech>  It only had Dawn Of Ubuntu when I checked it out
<fdoving> Like Feisty should have the Edgy themes. Feisty+1 should have Edgy, Feisty, and Feisty+1 themes.. etc.
<Viper550> No, I mean have people in the community make a bunch of themes that are included in the distribution, like on Ubuntu
<fdoving> that would be cool.
<DaSkreech> even better if we get beryl installed by default :)
<Viper550> DaSkreech: Fedora Core 6 is close...they have AIGLX and Compiz out of the box
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know but they have a 6 month cycle as wel
<DaSkreech> we have AIGLX but no compiz 
<Viper550> yeah...but don't forget about disc space!
<Viper550> But, I kinda like FC6's "3D Desktop" controls...looks simple...like something Ubuntu would use
<apokryphos> ah, must try FC6 -- what are people's thoughts on it?
<apokryphos> my last thoughts on Fedora were the very bad package support, not great kde support, and slightly muddled system settings, though some nice polish around the edges
<apokryphos> I think that was fc3
<DaSkreech> no yes yes
<Viper550> FC5 is a bit better, they got Yum in FC4, slow APT ripoff...
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: unless beryl is stabilised every day from now till release ;-), having it enabled by default is a very bad idea IMO
<Viper550> apokryphos: It's not on by default, it's user configurable
<apokryphos> Viper550: I'm talking about the beryl spec for feisty
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: how about a one button install?
<apokryphos> having it installed by default's not a bad thing, just having it enabled is, I think
<Viper550> hmm...for the whole OS or just Beryl?
<DaSkreech> Viper550: Not as bad as Yast
<apokryphos> Viper550: sorry?
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: judging by the sucktitude that ubuntu may become if it's not enabled I don't think it should be installed
<Viper550> ???
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: what? I always find yast comments confusing. In my mind it's, shall I say infinitely ;-), best system settings configurator in the Linux world
<apokryphos> no other system has the length of easy and usable configurability like it
<DaSkreech> Viper550: My lord Yast is slow. I opened it yesterday and it took nearly 20 minutes to accomplish adding two sources
<apokryphos> Viper550: as in, what do you mean?
<apokryphos> Yast really isn't slow at all
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: It's slooooowwwwwww
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: was that on 10.1?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<apokryphos> that's why then
<apokryphos> huge bug, hardly how yast behaves normally
<DaSkreech> Sllllooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<apokryphos> it was a mistake to release, but they did release
<apokryphos> much like ubuntu with edgy
<DaSkreech> Then I should get my girl to jump to 10.2
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: Ubuntu edgy isn't ready?
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: s/slow/huge bug/. And it wasn't *yast*, it was libzypp
<DaSkreech>  I know I keep hearing it but is it really that badly off?
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: indeed, but that's the price of strict time-based schedules
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: You'd think they would have a fix for it by now if htey know the package
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: it's not a package, it's libzypp -- the new package management framework from SLED adopted into suse linux for 10.1
<DaSkreech> ah libzypp just dounds like another cheesy Open source name :)
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: so 10.2 is much better off?
<apokryphos> oh, indeed
<apokryphos> and 10.0 was really great too
<apokryphos> http://en.opensuse.org/Zmd for info on libzypp
<DaSkreech> I wonder if Mandriva is willing to step up to be Number 4
<apokryphos> also, just as a note, yast is the whole system settings configuration tool, it's not just the GUI package management handler
<apokryphos> kind of like saying, in a few words, Ubuntu is sloooow because there's one app on it that doesn't behave
<DaSkreech> I know but I was redoing Samba with it as well and that was oretty slow as weell
<apokryphos> one of the things I haven't tested; no Win users on our network :P
<DaSkreech> :-)
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: but yeah, 10.2 final should be out in a couple of weeks or so, I recommend trying that
<DaSkreech> Really?
<apokryphos> definitely
* apokryphos downloads fc6
<Viper550> I use Core 6
<Viper550> I mean 5
<apokryphos> Viper550: why not 6?
<DaSkreech> Only in the open source world :)
<Viper550> I downloaded 5 a few days after it was released
<Viper550> To replace Ubuntu Breezy
<DaSkreech> ha ha 
<DaSkreech> Suse says that it's unknown if you can upgrade from stable to beta back to stable
<Viper550> lol, cue the sped up Super Mario World ending!
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: of course, just like all distributions
<DaSkreech> I know we say that it's not a good idea but yeah you can do it
<apokryphos> no distributions is going to support a development-version upgrade
<apokryphos> exact same on suse
<DaSkreech> They make it sound like it's technially improbable
<apokryphos> nope, it's just to scare production-machine people off
<DaSkreech> New Frozen Bubble :)
* DaSkreech awaits packaging
<RichJ> imbrandon: ping?
<imbrandon> pong
<RichJ> hey, you have intel 64bit?
<imbrandon> no , amd64
<RichJ> im at a LUG event, we have an intel 64 board, and it dies with anything
<RichJ> argh
<RichJ> who has an inte64 you know of around here?
<imbrandon> ( and there are 2 diffrent 64 intells
<imbrandon> ia64 or em64t ?
<RichJ> coreduo 2
<RichJ> em64t
<imbrandon> thats the same as amd64 
<RichJ> well, we have an amd64 in the back that loaded ubuntu w/o an issue, very smooth
<imbrandon> as far as working, and kamoin has one iirc, not really sure whom else has a core 2 duo
<RichJ> this one here, we got it to install and boot with noacpi, but devices are unk
<RichJ> kamion is europe or us?
<imbrandon> noapic and nolapic ?
<imbrandon> eu
<RichJ> nolapic?
<imbrandon> did you try those options ?
<RichJ> no we didn't
<RichJ> they did noacpi
<imbrandon> acpi=off pci=noacpi noapic nolapic
<imbrandon> ^^ do that
<imbrandon> other than that i would need to know the chipset on the MB
<RichJ> do that entire line?
<imbrandon> yes
<RichJ> 965
<RichJ> chipset
<imbrandon> 965's look to have great support, you probably need to prod the kernel team 
<imbrandon> with exact info
<imbrandon> and errors etc
<RichJ> roger that
<RichJ> we will try to add that line to menu.lst and reboot it
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> RichJ, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<imbrandon> quote ; " The trick to it is then to avoid the PATA CDROM for installation (though the BIOS can boot off it). Utilising USB, you can do the following:"
<imbrandon> blah blah blah , i'll let you get to it . RichJ ^^
* imbrandon go's afk again
<RichJ> thanks imbrandon, we will research this info
<mhb> Riddell: have you looked at the https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-grubconfig spec yet?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-22
<DaSkreech> Froze again
<DaSkreech> What did I miss?
<Riddell> Day changed to 22 Oct 2007
<mhb> Riddell: thanks, mister announcer :o)
<DaSkreech> So weekly builds are planned? :)
<n8k99> hey!
<Riddell> DaSkreech: only if someone goes ahead and does it
<nixternal> Riddell: the link to the logs is broke on your blog
<Riddell> nixternal: thanks, fixed
<DaSkreech> Oh got the logs?
<Riddell> yes, thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> ok it froze right after I sent it :)
<DaSkreech> froze again :)
<DaSkreech> Not the same freeze though
<DaSkreech> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi
<DaSkreech> how are you?
<Jucato> just woke up... so really can't say... :)
<mhb> oh my, Jucato just woke up, better go to bed pronto
<Jucato> hi mhb
<mhb> hi Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> I really shouldn't be here
<Jucato> hm.. ok...
<mhb> goodnight and this time for real
<Jucato> good night! :)
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<Jucato> evening jjesse!
<nixternal> jjesse: Hardy is all yours for documentation :)
 * Jucato waves to nixternal :)
<nosrednaekim> heh.
 * Jucato waves to Jucato
<jjesse> nixternal: yeah way?
<jjesse> nixternal: you leaving?
<Jucato> noooo!
<Jucato> :(
 * n8k99 waves
<jjesse> did i miss something?
<nixternal> heck no I am not leaving
<nixternal> Riddell owes me a beer :)
<jjesse> ah was just going to say.... you better not leave
<nixternal> man, I am way to involved to ever leave....plus I don't ever see myself falling out of love with Linux...nor this community either
<nixternal> especially KDE :)
<jjesse> i was going to say
<nixternal> I told the Gnome Users Group today that I would rather use Windows ME than Gnome...they didn't like that
<jjesse> anyways i get to another book this go around, version 3 of the official ubuntu book :)
 * nixternal still thinks we need out own book and not 1 little chapter
<nixternal> s/out/our
<nixternal> I have contemplated writing one, GFDL, and letting the world have it for free
<nixternal> maybe if I can find a little time, I will do so one day
<Jucato> nixternal: unfortunately, our own book would probably be repeating half of the ubuntu book...
<jjesse> nixternal: i've made each chapter longer and longer :)
<nixternal> well, I can honestly say, I don't like the "Official" Ubuntu book for 2 reasons, 1) nothing in it for me or anybody else who doesn't use Gnome, and 2) Kubuntu only has one chapter
<jjesse> but at least it is more current then any of the other ubuntu books
<jjesse> they are all edgy or dapper
<jjesse> most dapper
<nixternal> I think the "ubuntu hacks" book keeps getting updated as well...it seems to be a pretty popular book here locally
<jjesse> be right back putting wife to bed
<nixternal> man, the jokes I had for that one
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> is tonigth the night to change the clocks?
<Jucato> when were those 2 books first released btw?
<nixternal> ubuntu hacks was the first I believe
<Jucato> last year?
<nixternal> and then the Ubuntu Bible
<jjesse> ubuntu hacks came out first
<jjesse> afk
<Jucato> thanks...
<nixternal> hehe
 * Jucato estimates how long it took for the books to arrive here...
<Jucato> in local book stores... about a year :)
<nixternal> Jucato: what do you think, you think Kubuntu needs their own book?
<nixternal> I think we should do an online version, and maybe setup a Lulu release so people can purchase a print of it if they want
<Jucato>  <Jucato> nixternal: unfortunately, our own book would probably be repeating half of the ubuntu book...
<nixternal> you think so?
<nixternal> oh, I thought jjesse said that
<nixternal> damn J's in names
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> I mean for the half that doesn't rely so much on KDE-specific info
<nixternal> there is only 1 chapter with KDE-specific info though
<Jucato> we need a whole section there then :)
<Jucato> or a group of chapters
<nixternal> Evolution, Gaim, Pidgin, Nautilus, and the rest of the stuff, is way different than the KDE counterparts
<nixternal> err, Gaim and Pidgin are the same now :)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> dunno if I did that accidentally of if I wanted to add a / instead of a , in between them
<Jucato> maybe both :)
<Jucato> how was the party btw?
<nixternal> the reason I think we should have our own book..is because people are complaining that the "User's Guide" is gone
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I don't like that. I thought ME was labled a hazard to babies by the UN?
<nixternal> so was Gnome
<nixternal> the party was busy
<nixternal> I got online to talk to raphink for like 2 minutes
<jjesse> back
<nixternal> front
<jjesse> wow can't believe the indianss are loosing
<Jucato> side
<jjesse> left
<Jucato> that's a side too though...
<Jucato> although I should have said right
<jjesse> hrmm i think i'm heading off to city of heros for a bit
 * Jucato ncurses US-made MMORPG's that never hit this country...
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> obtain it
<n8k99> Jucato you should try http://www.tribalwars.net/1176610.html with the rest of teh ubuntu gang
<n8k99> on world 9
<Jucato> big question is how? :)
<Jucato> oh yeah saw that one. gonna look into it
<n8k99> in a browser
<Jucato> the "how" was for Hobbsee's suggest :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: No Gaim is very different from pigin
<DaSkreech> Pidgin
<n8k99> oh
<Jucato> although Guild Wars was sold here.. weird...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the usual ways of obtaining things...
 * n8k99 whimpers a bit
<Jucato> ./me is unusual
<Hobbsee> i'm thinking pidgin's actually better than gaim, incidently
<Jucato> hm.. I just tried to execute me
<Jucato> !openweek
<ubotu> openweek is Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: TPB, mininova....
<Jucato> Hobbsee: lol!
<Jucato> *that* way :)
<Hobbsee> uh, yse :)
<Jucato> but you have to pay (once) to "legally" play it heheh
<Jucato> oh well
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> what did i miss
 * Jucato looks for the Hip Hop Abs.
<coreymon77> what are we talking about
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah, darn.
<Jucato> anything under the sun or moon
 * nosrednaekim registers his first branch!
<n8k99> chmod +x Jucato
<Jucato> ./me
<Jucato> still doesn't work :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm of teh opinion that if they arent shipping it in my country, or they're shipping it at an unreasonable price compared to the rest of the world, the legalities matter less :)
<nixternal> rm -rf ./me
<nixternal> err
<Jucato> hahah
<nixternal> s/\.\///
<nixternal> muhahaha
<nixternal> he rm -rf'd himself
<n8k99> Hobbsee and her Hobbsean view of economics!
<Hobbsee> n8k99: yeah, well.
<Jucato> thank goodness for backups! :)
<n8k99> that was a reference to Hobbs, in case
<Hobbsee> n8k99: some of the games are ~2x as much here as they are in the US, for eg.  and our dollar isnt that low.
<n8k99> no but ours is, now
<Hobbsee> (and are now buggy, and contain securom and other such crap, in which case obtaining it is the only sane option)
<Jucato> lovely... OpenWeek is 11pm to 5am :)
<n8k99> not arguing with you
 * Hobbsee finds it vaguely amusing that obtained copies run fine, yet properly bought copies have trouble running, due to the copy protection.
<nixternal> oh shoot, when does that start?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: I see you are signed up...
 * Jucato loves the "subtitle" of tribal wars... "middle age browser game"
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nixternal> ya, for 2 talks
<Jucato> nixternal: Oct 22
<nixternal> oh man
<nixternal> like now
<nosrednaekim> hope I can make some of the better ones...(like yours!)
<Jucato> you're still on the 25th and 27th anyway
<nixternal> whew, so I have a few days
<Jucato> I will have to wake up extra early to catch nixternal's Kubuntu talk
<Hobbsee> hm, should start sticking LongPointyStick in there
<nixternal> umm, tonio is doing the one on the 23rd I think
<nixternal> at least I hope he is
<n8k99> on that note Hobbsee, its amusing that obtained copies of movies do not have teh stupid FBI warnings or tons of previews
<Hobbsee> n8k99: indeed!
<Jucato> nixternal: oh it's still you
<Jucato> so that means. 3 talks
<nixternal> no way, Tonio is doing one, and I think he is doing the Tuesday talk
<Hobbsee> n8k99: also things with hobbsean logic - obtaining the other half of series, where they only show the first half in au - and never show the next lot.  or show it 6 months later.
<Jucato> well better confirm w/ him asap.. tuesday is tomorrow :)
<Jucato> ok time to "work"
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: lol...umm actually its the day after tommorrow..
<n8k99> Jucato you work?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> nah...
<Jucato> Mon Oct 22 10:11:26 PHT 2007
<Jucato> so no, it's tomorrow :)
<Jucato> n8k99: hence "work" :)
<Jucato> actually yeah I do have some real, paid work to be done this week
<n8k99> ah ha!
<nixternal> OK, homework time..I need to clear up some time now
 * n8k99 is enlightened
 * n8k99 fades
<Jucato> work that makes me wish amarok had better UI...
<Hobbsee> ooh, paid work.  nice
<Jucato> transcribing audio interviews. around $13 per hour of audio
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Anything that gives me TUI for multiIM chat has my vote
<Hobbsee> Jucato: $13 in what currency?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: TUI?
<Jucato> US (I just converted it)
<Jucato> Text user interface?
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Jucato> saving up for a Nokia n800 or n810 or an ASUS Eee PC
<nosrednaekim> what about an OLPC?
<nosrednaekim> too bad you aren't in the US
<Jucato> OLPC? compared to Eee PC? O.o
<nosrednaekim> Jucato:well,its got some interesting features,like a touchscreen...
<Jucato> but but but...
<Hobbsee> ah yes, teh OLPC's
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Pidgin has a command line interface
<nosrednaekim> finch
 * Jucato will still go for the Eee PC.. doesn't want/need a "dumbed down" laptop...
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ah yes.  i just havent figured out how to use it :)
<nosrednaekim> good luck getting one... they are selling like hot cakes
<Jucato> have they even been released yet?
<nosrednaekim> first shipment in Taiwan was gone in 5 hours
<Jucato> yeah I have time.. next year.. besides I know that the Eee PC will be available locally. the OLPC wouldn't
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: It's called finch
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i know that, but i couldnt figure how to actually log into it
<DaSkreech> Hooray I can now crack Windows vista passwords :)
<DaSkreech> man ?
<Hobbsee> yeah.  glanced at it, figured i'd see teh GUI first
<DaSkreech> Jucato: you'll be happy to know the Suse KDE4 cd is quite usable
<Jucato> DaSkreech: already installed last week
<Jucato> I still have to get around to using it
<DaSkreech> Jucato: the ylive cd? didn't it just coe out?
<DaSkreech> come
<Jucato> ah no. not the live cd
<DaSkreech> Yeah it's sweet
 * Jucato is suddenly no longer interested to get the live cd :)
 * yuriy wants a konqui halloween costume
<yuriy> sounds like FOSSCamp is shaping up to be interesing, might just have to go
<nosrednaekim> haha
<coreymon77> im excited about leopard
<coreymon77> friday!!!
<coreymon77> anyways
<Jucato> leopaaard :)
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: back to my non existant email address
 * Jucato remembers the novell commercials
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: right, yes
<yuriy> why do i need to create an account to register? it's not linked to the launchpad account?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: so, how do i fix that
<Hobbsee> what's your LP id?
<coreymon77> same as all my other ids
<coreymon77> coreymon77
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: what's your primary email on launchpad set to?
<Hobbsee> (it appears to be set to nothing)
<Jucato> unless he set it to not be shown?
<Hobbsee> point
<Hobbsee> i dont understand why people would do that, but OK
<Hobbsee> especially when other ways of contact are there
<Jucato> privacy?
 * Jucato shrugs
<Hobbsee> yeah, but if you're uncontactable, what's the point of being involved?
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> ugh!!! hate it when people complain/wonder about broken systems when they're the ones who friggin broke it!
<n8k99> somepeople like being uncomfortable
<coreymon77> Jucato: which i did
<Jucato> coreymon77: well not you this time...
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: once my ubuntu.com email is set up
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: ill set that one to be visible
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: id rather all *buntu related things be done through that email, rather than my personal email
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: even though it ends up forwarding to the same place
<Jucato> um... I don't think you can use the ubuntu.com email in LP
<coreymon77> what do you mean
<coreymon77> i set that as an email
<Jucato> that will break ubuntu.com's link to your real email
<coreymon77> it will?
<Jucato> afaik, unless it has changed
<coreymon77> well then what is the point of having it
<Jucato> the @ubuntu.com redirect uses what's your current e-mail in LP
<Jucato> the point is you can put up that e-mail address everywhere else
<Jucato> you can even put it in your homepage details
<Jucato> in LP
<coreymon77> Jucato: thats not what i mean
<coreymon77> Jucato: my primary email will stay the sam
<coreymon77> e
<coreymon77> Jucato: ill just add the ubuntu.com email as a secondary and only set that one to be visible
<coreymon77> Jucato: wouldnt that work?
<Jucato> that I don't know
<coreymon77> as long as i keep my primary email set the same
<coreymon77> it should work
<Hobbsee> n8k99: indeed, but that doesnt help when i want to email all members of the team, etc.
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: so, about getting the email set up
<Hobbsee> or a whole bunch of people telling them that applying for membership for ~kubuntu-members is not enough - they actually have to come to a meeting
<Hobbsee> so they sit there, until i, or someoen else, throws them off.
<n8k99> oh right of course
<n8k99> oh question just popped into my head
<n8k99> if I have been consistently representing Ubuntu at the UN for the last year
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you shouldnt use the @ubuntu/@kubuntu address as teh default - but they may have fixed that now.
<n8k99> do you think I'd have a good case for membership?
<Hobbsee> n8k99: no idea :)
<n8k99> ok
<coreymon77> n8k99: give it a try
<coreymon77> n8k99: i did
<coreymon77> n8k99: and look what happened
<n8k99> oh right
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I think what coreymon77 meant was to add some other secondary e-mail addresses, keep the primary address intact, then only set that secondary address as the visible one
<coreymon77> Jucato: exactly
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: we can get @kubuntu.com addresses?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: because if thats the case, id rather get that than a @ubuntu.com adress
<Jucato> I think both work actually
<jjesse> don't you get an @kubuntu one as soon as you become a member?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yes
<Hobbsee> Jucato: right, yeah
<coreymon77> oh, so mine works?
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: we dont own kubuntu.com, so no.
<jjesse> sure probablly does
<Jucato> @kubuntu.org
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> that
<coreymon77> so i have coreymon77@kubuntu.org as an email adress
<coreymon77> which forwards to my primary
<jjesse> correct
<coreymon77> lets try
<jjesse> whatever is your primary in launchpad
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: theoretically, yes.
 * Hobbsee notes that she hasnt gotten a rejection email yet
 * Jucato needs to setup a user support schedule to follow very strictly
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: i got the email
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: then it's working.
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: however, i dont know what adress it came through
<coreymon77> ku or u
<ScottK> Look in the header, you'll be able to tell.
 * Hobbsee sent an email to both, but the headers will tell you
 * Hobbsee wonders, when trying to debug possible-non-existant email addresses, why they don't try sending it mail first, before coming and asking someone else to help them.
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: ive tried that
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: whenever i try sending myself an email
<coreymon77> i never get it back
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: try sending something to only the ku adress
<Hobbsee> why?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: i dont know
<Hobbsee> sent
<Jucato> what email account were you using to send to the @ubuntu.com addresss?
<Jucato> sometimes I can't send myself an e-mail if I use the same account (my gmail to my gmail)
<Hobbsee> gmail gets a bit funny about sending yourself mail, iirc
<Jucato> yeah. so i use my other 2 mail accounts
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> im using the gmail one to do it
<Jucato> that would explain it then
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> it worked
<coreymon77> ill add the kubuntu.org adress to lp
<Jucato> yay! (I think)
 * Jucato goes out to buy some sanity...
<Hobbsee> hhe
<Hobbsee> find me some
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> is it possible to only set one of my emails as visible?
<coreymon77> or is it all or nothing
 * Hobbsee would suggest for those sort of questions, one should "just try it", rather than asking, particularly based on the fact that our emails seem to be obviously public anyway
<Hobbsee> "does the LP UI let me do this?" "how about you go and look"
<Jucato> aaah! mt.dew induced sanity
<Jucato> or better yet, #launchpad ? :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm still there, and the response of "use your brain, have a look" still applies thre too
 * Jucato schedules an Adept bug triaging day
<Hobbsee> ah yes, adept
<Hobbsee> Jucato: htey plan to decide what to do about that at UDS
<Jucato> polish and bug fixing is all I can think about right now... given specially that we're shorthanded on people working on it...
<Jucato> hm.. although I'm wondering if we can fully integrate software-properties-kde into Adept...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i suspect it needs a rewrite - it's mostly unmaintainable.
<Jucato> that's the hardest part...
 * Jucato would love to start reading about APT API if there were any easy docs to read :)
<Hobbsee> apt isnt bad, iirc
<DaSkreech> Is Ubuntu going to start using diffs for the sources soon ?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: jsgotangco mentioned last night that there was once a proposal to redo the UI for g-a-i... that would require us to update Adept Installer as well
 * Jucato is not fond of that little bugger
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ...?
<Hobbsee> a) where did you hear that?  b) what do you mean?
<Jucato> you mean like deltas?
<DaSkreech> They had a version of deb in Debian about a year a go I thnk that would pull down a diff instead of a full reload
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Hobbsee> so are you talking about diffs for sources, or diffs for binaries?
<Hobbsee> diffs for sources already get done, for the most part
<DaSkreech> Really?
<Jucato> diff.gz right?
<Hobbsee> .dsc and .diff.gz, yes.
<DaSkreech> doesn't feel like it
<Jucato> ...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: effectively, yes.  you can keep the tarball, and download the .dsc and .diff.gz, unpack it, and get the new source
<Jucato> dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<Hobbsee> and those arent exactly big.
<DaSkreech> Still takes forever to fetch updates
<Jucato> she did say source diffs
<DaSkreech> oh sorry I meant source.lists
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: methinks you dont undersatnd the difference between sources and binaries.  in your original thing, you said sources.
<Hobbsee> oh right, which is totally different.
<Hobbsee> unsure why we dont rsync them, instead of wgetting them, actually.
<Jucato> does apt support that?
<Hobbsee> not sure, tbh.
<Jucato> for apt-get update I mean
<Hobbsee> the lists?  unsure.  wouldnt be that hard to implement, i expect
<Jucato> that could be one reason why
<DaSkreech> It does in Debian
 * Hobbsee really suspects that it doesnt.
 * Jucato thinks apt only uses http or ftp
<Hobbsee> not all the mirrors seem to support rsync, so..
<DaSkreech> LongPointyStick: http://sheldoncode.blogspot.com/2007/10/opensuse-for-day-or-few-hours.html
 * manchicken hopes that there's a fix for his kmix not working well with ALSA problem in the repos...
<manchicken> Alas, there is not.
<manchicken> I don't get this at all.
<manchicken> I don't know what's up with my volume control thing.
<manchicken> If I go into kmix and change any of the channel volumes from within the mixer, things are fine.
<manchicken> If I click kmix's icon in the tray and I get the volume slider, I get no change.  If I use the hotkeys the kmilo (or whatever it is) uses, I can only get mute to work by changing the master channel in kmix.
<manchicken> But I can't get kmilo keys to change the volume at all.
<manchicken> I'm gonna try wiping those configs.  brb
<manchicken> Nope, that didn't do it.
<manchicken> This is confusing...
<manchicken> Okay, looks like there are two bugs...
<manchicken> Bug #58790, and a duplicate (which is gutsy and 3.5.8 specific), but #154634.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58790 in kdemultimedia "kmix: dcop calls to adjust volume should affect user-set master channel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58790
<manchicken> bug #154634 even
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154634 in meta-kde "sound control using multimedia keys (dup-of: 58790)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154634
<drsatyri> hello all
<serzholino> KDE packages in gutsy still have broken translations of plural forms :(
<serzholino> although it was announced that launchpad now supports them
<serzholino> amarok full of "BROKEN TRANSLATION Track played once", "BROKEN TRANSLATION Single" and so on
<serzholino> on which component i should file bugreport?
<DaSkreech> Amarok I guess
<Lord_Cerber> dont know if i should ask here- after gutsy update k3b application hangs up with "kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )" when just loading splash screen. Where can i ask about problem?
<serzholino> DaSkreech: same problem with akregator, adept_notifier
<DaSkreech> Ah Well .. .just those three?
<serzholino> looks like
<serzholino> kmail is ok
<DaSkreech> Well you can file under those three
<DaSkreech>  If you find more then come back may be something else
<serzholino> ok, thanks
<serzholino> maybe kmail was fully translated upstream and does not include translations from rosetta
<serzholino> BTW, on feisty amarok 1.4.7 from backports was ok
<emilsedgh> ryanakca: ping
<Hobbsee> wow, another blast.  http://sheldoncode.blogspot.com/2007/10/opensuse-for-day-or-few-hours.html
<Jucato> it's just one hit after another...
<Hobbsee> yeah, well...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586236
<Jucato> wishful thinking, mixed opinions...
<Jucato> it's kinda sad that even from our own Ubuntu users, they don't like Kubuntu :(
<Jucato> and recommend other KDE distros...
<Jucato> hm.. it's 4:30? O.o
<Hobbsee> Jucato: well, it's hard to hide that forever.
<Hobbsee> goodness knows how many kubuntu users will do what i've done, too
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> bye bye greenphone...
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Jucato> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS6964769377.html not sure if it's 100% accurate yet :)
<Jucato> if they're really eyeing Neo1973... then that +1 reason for me to want to buy one :)
<freeflying> Jucato: neo1973 is so slow
<Jucato> oh? :(
<Jucato> with Qtopia or with OpenMoko?
<freeflying> with openmoko
<Jucato> although I bet it's faster than my Nokia 6600? :D
<Hobbsee> oh dear :(
<Jucato> oh that wasn't supposed to be a question :)
<Jucato> oh well, if it's really slow, that narrows down my choices to 2: a high-end Eee PC or Nokia N810 :D
<freeflying> the time costed by the boot process is similiar as my notebook :)
<emilsedgh> who should accept me as a kubuntu-website member?
<Jucato> kubntu-website member?
<Jucato> freeflying: that long? for a smartphone? :/
<Jucato> although you're not supposed to boot it much :D
<Hobbsee> emilsedgh: who were you told that you were looking for?
<freeflying> Jucato: yes, so its very slow
 * Hobbsee thinks it was kwwii, and mhb?
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> freeflying: bummer :(
<emilsedgh> Hobbsee: i talked to mhb and ryanakca
<Hobbsee> emilsedgh: what did they say?
<Jucato> "You're the blue-backgrounded half brother of an wildly popular distribution. You're more or less the same, but yet wickedly different"
<Jucato> ouch... really ouch... :(
<emilsedgh> Hobbsee: i already contributed little things to website, now i have more things so i want to commit...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: could you migrate the whole thing to Drupal? :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: im working on drupal theme :P
<Jucato> yay!
<Jucato> but the website isn't using drupal yet, right?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: not yet
<Jucato> good luck and have fun! :)
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: yeah it kind of feels that way. search youtube for kubuntu compiz or such, find little; search for ubuntu compiz find lots; maybe there can be a select set of people who get to gnu/linux based distros due to the hype about pretty effects in ubuntu then switch to kubuntu since they like kde instead; perhaps with each release ubuntuK seems as complete as ubuntuG
<Hobbsee> emilsedgh: oh, you mean the launchpad team so you can commit?
<Hobbsee> WaltzingAlong: have you *tried* compiz under kde?
<emilsedgh> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> that's not kubuntu-specific
<WaltzingAlong> Hobbsee: :p yes i know
<Hobbsee> emilsedgh: then you're looking for whoever the administrators of that team are
<Hobbsee> WaltzingAlong: although i've no idea why k-win-deco is so bad.
<emilsedgh> Hobbsee: so who is that guy /who are those guys?
<Hobbsee> emilsedgh: see lp.net/~kubuntu-website, i expect.
<Hobbsee> i havent looked it up
<emilsedgh> thanks Hobbsee
<Jucato> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-website
<emilsedgh> Jucato: is #kubuntu at last, free of ati/nvidia questions with restricted manager?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: just ati drivers
<WaltzingAlong> emilsedgh: of course there will be questions about how to do it (for those who have not looked to the restricted manager)
<Jucato> actually specific versions of ati drivers
<emilsedgh> WaltzingAlong: most will be gone
<Jucato> but FAQ #1 lately is compiz, and #2 would be upgrading
<emilsedgh> Jucato: whats the matter with nvidia ?
<emilsedgh> ghh
<Jucato> no one complains about nvidia :)
<WaltzingAlong> or the question about nvidia is should i use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new    (without realizing that nvidia-glx is provided by nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx-new)
<Jucato> just people asking about when this version of ati driver would come
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: it is? really?
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: there are 3 nvidia drivers
<Jucato> which (should be) mutually exclusive
<emilsedgh> Jucato: FAQ #3 is Kopete's msn problem, i think :P
<Jucato> ah yes :)
<Jucato> amazing how the kdesudo bug is only asked in forums...
<Hobbsee> kdesudo has which bug now?
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: aptitude show nvidia-glx | grep Provided            yields   'Provided by: nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx-new'
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the same bug. has the fix been uploaded?
<Jucato> or you didn't know about it?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm not aware of it atm
<Jucato> it messes with the app's config ownership (makes it owned by root)
<Jucato> in a nutshell
<Jucato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/155032
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155032 in kdesudo "kdesu ownership change" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Jucato> 4 dups
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: well i have nvidia-glx-new on here but not nvidia-glx; and yes it seems they conflict (nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, and nvidia-glx-new)
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: it should each of those 3 provides a different driver for each of the 3 "groups" of cards.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh, i'm not subscribed to them
<Jucato> older legacy, legacy, and current (nvidia's groupings)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: neither was I, but it made some noise in the forums and in here :)
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: alright
<Jucato> (kubuntuforums of course)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: eparse.
<Jucato> eparse?
<Hobbsee> error parsing
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ie, if you use kdesudo kate, root now owns the config files, and so you cant restart as a user?
<Jucato> you can, but can't make changes to settings
<Hobbsee> right, yes, because the config files are owned by root
<Jucato> in some cases, like in Dolphin (when you use Open as Root), you get a crash/error message at the end
<Hobbsee> wonder why they couldnt have said that on the bug report - i cant figure out what the original guy is saying :)
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<Hobbsee> i've seen that
<Hobbsee> i'm not missing dolphin, actually
<Jucato> what's that? >:)
<Jucato> btw, just to add fuel to the fire, have already seen a few comments about Kubuntu Gutsy released while not ready for release :P
 * Jucato puts a firewall around him...
 * WaltzingAlong tunnels through the firewall 
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<Hobbsee> the entire thing wasnt.
<Mez> Riddell/anyone - who runs the kubuntu forums?
<Jucato> Mez: a private individual. Open Source (his handle in the forums0
<Mez> ah that sucks ;) hehe
<Mez> I need an email ;)
<Jucato> you need his e-mail?
<Jucato> ah looks like he set it to hidden. :)
<Jucato> he does have a Yahoo Messenger account, which means it could also be his e-mail (if that's what you wanted)
<Hobbsee> oh, he actually runs it?
<Hobbsee> hasnt he been in u-d recently?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, different guy
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are your plans for hardy?
<_StefanS_> I would like to see qtcurve as default style.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyCatchup see bottom
<Hobbsee> hah.  i love the new spec part
<Hobbsee> Riddell: looks good
<emilsedgh> anyone knows that when the conexant driver for 7.10 will be ready?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: what are *your* plans? :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i have no idea.  maybe i'll take a release cycle off.  i'd like to have a look at apt.
<Hobbsee> i'd probably take hardy+1 off, actually
<Jucato> aw... that will be the release with KDE 4 :(
<Hobbsee> do some QA-based stuff
<Hobbsee> hammer canonical to do some things more sanely :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: if you find some good docs/guides about libapt, ping me :)
<Hobbsee> okay, continue to hammer them
 * Jucato doesn't know where to begin...
<Hobbsee> perhaps do some more upstream stuff
<Hobbsee> Jucato: me neither.  ask mvo, perhaps
<Jucato> ok :)
<Hobbsee> come to think of it, i probalby wont take hardy+1 off, as hopefully i'll have been invited to that UDS, so have lots of stuff that i want to see in
<Jucato> Hobbsee: and we will probably need all the help we can get with the migration to KDE 4 :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: perhaps...but that will depend somewhat on what DE i'm running :)
<Jucato> :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: master plan is to go easy on ubuntu for the next couple of years, then look around after that, as i'll have finished uni
<Jucato> :)
<Mez> Jucato, I'll safely assume that       Brantley, Zack  zackman@hotpop.com
<Mez>  is him
<Jucato> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=profile;u=2
<Jucato> YIM is also a yahoo mail account so...
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<ryanakca> Hobbsee, Jucato: If emilsedgh shows up again, mind telling him that the branch is under kubuntu-members, and that we don't use the kubuntu-website team? And tell him that we'll continue merging from his personal branch into the -members branch?
<ryanakca> Please :)
 * ryanakca goes back to getting ready for school
<emilsedgh> ryanakca: still not there?
<Riddell> 11:37 < ryanakca> Hobbsee, Jucato: If emilsedgh shows up again, mind telling him that the branch is under kubuntu-members, and that we don't use the kubuntu-website team? And tell him that we'll continue merging from his personal branch into the -members branch?
<emilsedgh> Riddell: thanks
<emilsedgh> since i deleted my branch, i should give him patches
<mooper> hey chaps, are you going to fix knetworkmanager in gutsy?
<mooper> cos Its a little sucky at the moment if you want to play with changing gateways etc
<mooper> In fact, I changed my default gateway to something else last night on my laptop last night, now I cant change it back :(
<ryanakca> emilsedgh: if you want to send patches, send bundles instead... `bzr branch http://bazaar.lanchpad.net/..../kubuntu-theme-v1 emilsedgh-branch`, make your changes, `bzr commit -m "commit message"`, `bzr bundle-revisions > foo.bundle`, and email me the foo.bundle .
<emilsedgh> ok, thanks
<ryanakca> np :)
<ryanakca> that way the changes will be commited into the main branch under your name and not mine... and under your commit message :)
<Riddell> mooper: I don't believe knetworkmanager lets you change gateway, it's dhcp only
<mooper> Riddell It does
<Riddell> mooper: you're probably looking at knetworkconf
<mooper> Riddell manual configuration>select the interface>Configure Interface>manual>Advanced settings>>>
<Riddell> yeah, that's knetworkconf
<Riddell> you can remove the entries in /etc/network/interfaces to go back to using knetworkmanager
<mooper> Riddell: just delete them?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and proably sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<mooper> Riddell: they dont say anything about gateway, just the standard
<mooper> auto eth0
<mooper> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<mooper> same as on my other kubuntu box
<Riddell> that still won't work in network manager in gutsy as I understand it
<mooper> Im on feisty
<Hobbsee> oh, merges already?
<Hobbsee> ooh, there *is* stuff for me to merge
<mhb> hi folks
<mhb> hi emilsedgh, what's up?
<emilsedgh> hey mhb
<emilsedgh> mhb: /msg?
<mhb> no problem here
<Knightlust> a.. gotta get myself a UPS for my srver
<Knightlust> oops, sorry, wrong channel
<Jucato> !helpersnack | nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<n8k99> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<n8k99> oops not that one
<n8k99> are there dcop calls to send text strings into basket?
<jjesse> evening Jucato
<Jucato> good morning to you jjesse! :)
<nixternal> why a cookie?
<Jucato> nixternal: see the backlog in #kde-devel :P
<Jucato> er.. scrollback
<nixternal> ahhh
<WaltzingAlong> should be a fruit or vegetable?
<Jucato> if you don't want it, I can always take it back? :)
<nixternal> nah, even though it is early, a cookie sounds good
 * nixternal wonders if Tonio is going to do the talk tomorrow
<Jucato> a cookie *always* sounds good
<nixternal> so does sleep :)
<Jucato> so does.. um. nvm :)
<Lord_Cerber> any one seen the problem - programms (amarok, juk, k3b,pidgin) after update to gutsy just start and nothing happens - thou they are present in process list. NO debugging output is given. Only amarok says Amarok: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp?
<Hobbsee> ....no?
<Hobbsee> does this happen on a new kde profile?
<sebas> strace it
<Lord_Cerber> pidgin strace stopped on this:
<Lord_Cerber> clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {35659, 599382759}) = 0
<Lord_Cerber> munmap(0xb51fd000, 472189)              = 0
<Lord_Cerber> clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7063918) = 21226
<Lord_Cerber> close(16)                               = 0
<Lord_Cerber> read(15,
<Lord_Cerber> amarok runs with
<Lord_Cerber> gettimeofday({1193060866, 255054}, NULL) = 0
<Lord_Cerber> select(14, [3 4 5 12 13], [], [], {0, 5091}) = 0 (Timeout)
<WaltzingAlong> on http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/ the actual picture (when the thumbnail is clicked) of snapshot6 is that of snapshot0
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: yes it was intended to be so
<Jucato> according to Riddell
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: i see. had not clicked through them before but had a question about what is being typed there, suppose it is just to get adept running again with --dist-upgrade but now no longer needed since gutsy is official?
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: it was supposed to be: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<Jucato> but the updated version of Adept on Feisty no longer required that
<Jucato> (if I understood Riddell correctly)
<WaltzingAlong> i see. i guess the person asked because the thumbnail and picture when clicked were different.
<WaltzingAlong> ok, got it
<WaltzingAlong> thanks
<Riddell> fixed
<Riddell> (pending cache)
<jjesse> Riddell: sorry missed the mtg last night
<jjesse> Riddell: read the log linked  from your blog
<DaSkreech> Jucato: WHot
<DaSkreech> Whoot too :)
<Jucato> hoot
<DaSkreech> IRC in KDE4 :)
<Jucato> hm..ok...
<DaSkreech> Now just need to figure out an IM ...
<Jucato> kopete :)
<Jucato> what are you using btw?
<DaSkreech> Suse live Cd
<DaSkreech> No amarok :(
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: ping
<Jucato> but what app to irc?
<Hobbsee> You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<Jucato> ooooh!
<jpatrick> Ah, right
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<Jucato> unping :D
<jpatrick> they've replaced her with a robot!! :O
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: ping wiht content
<Hobbsee> You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<DaSkreech> Damn
 * Hobbsee replaces DaSkreech with a very small shell script.
<jpatrick> ok, let's stop that..
<DaSkreech> exit 1
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: just wondering if you plan to work on the kdmtheme merge
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: go ahead.  if the changes are relevant, stick them back into debian kde svn repo, then sync it.
<Hobbsee> (if it's done by them - i htink it is)
<jpatrick> they have one hell of a nasty *.diff.gz
<Hobbsee> wouldnt surprise me
<jpatrick> and, if you have the time, could you look at semantik on revu? (replaces: kdissert)
 * Hobbsee probably wont :)
<jpatrick> ok, anyone else with motu rights
<DaSkreech> Argh!
<DaSkreech> Konsole spawns a notification every minute
 * Jucato should probably advertise OpenWeek in #kubuntu
<jpatrick> let's just add it to /topci
<Jucato> on second thought... I'd rather go to bed
<DaSkreech> Night Jucato
<Jucato> night
<DaSkreech> Hope you get your groove back
<jpatrick> g'night
<Jucato> me too...
<Jucato> I desperetely need to get my groove back asap
<DaSkreech> Pull a aaron
<DaSkreech> stick your feet in a river
<Jucato> we only have a dirty creek :)
<Jucato> I'll try an early morning stroll tomorrow...
<Jucato> maybe I'll find something...
<jpatrick> those are awesome
<DaSkreech> I like walks
<DaSkreech> help you to center
<Jucato> would be great if we had a  pretty place to walk to...
<Jucato> like a park or some thing nature-y
<DaSkreech> Concrete jungle?
<jpatrick> nature itself?
<Jucato> even if we're technically and geographically in the province, there's not much to see
<DaSkreech> Look harder :) nature intrudes in a very insistent manner
<Jucato> I can't go out tomorrow after all... :(
<Jucato> my asthma intrudes more insistently...
<DaSkreech> Aww Sorry to hear
 * Hobbsee notes that it's really hard to converse in a second language.
<DaSkreech> Like geek?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no, like german.
<DaSkreech> Ja!
<WaltzingAlong> need to understand it better i suppose
<Hobbsee> so many verbs and adjectives and such.  learning another language is *hard* dammit.
<WaltzingAlong> Hobbsee: my guess is that increasing the level of "immersement" would make it much easier
<Hobbsee> WaltzingAlong: yeah, well.
<WaltzingAlong> Hobbsee: hard to do on the other side of the world?
<Hobbsee> rather
 * DaSkreech points Hobbsee to parley
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hmmm?
 * Hobbsee is stirring in the open day stuff
<DaSkreech> ok time for work
<DaSkreech> GHood bye KDE4 goodness
<maini10> Hello, someone reports a crash using kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" to upgrade from Feisty. But I have seen in the upgrade notes that wizard should appear automatically without this command. What is the right procedure?
<Riddell> maini10: it'll appear automatically with the latest adept from feisty-proposed
<maini10> Riddell: unfortunately, reporter of bug 153016 says that also latest version doesn't show the wizard. I can't confirm it because I use Gutsy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153016 in adept "adept_manager crashes when updating from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153016
<Riddell> nixternal: fancy doing a dot story about the new mandriva and kubuntu releases?
<daSkreech> Does suse get one?
<daSkreech> or they have their own publisher?
<nosrednaekim> they have people PAID to do their advertising ;)
<daSkreech> They have paid people??
 * daSkreech grins :)
<nosrednaekim> Novell?you bet!
<Riddell> daSkreech: they got one when they released
<fdoving> Riddell: did you get my message from last night about the dynamic xauth generating debdiff for kdesudo?
<_StefanS_> hey fdoving
<fdoving> hey stefans.
<_StefanS_> do you have problems with kdmtheme too ?
<fdoving> what kind of problems?
<_StefanS_> donno if its related to kdesudo also..
<_StefanS_> 2secs
<_StefanS_> #148706
<_StefanS_> isn't it supposed to give you the headline for the bug?
<_StefanS_> hmm.
<fdoving> bug 148706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148706 in kde-systemsettings "kdmtheme module can not apply changes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148706
<fdoving> Riddell: nevermind all the whining, looks like it doesn't work as i want it to just yet. i'll get back to you when it does.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: i can try to reproduce and investigate in a few.
<_StefanS_> would be nice
<manchicken> It seems that there's a nasty runaway process that is just killing my machine's performance...
<fdoving> manchicken: look for strigi
<nixternal> Riddell: should I do a write up for each distro, or a write up about both distros?
<manchicken> I see no strigi, but I see several /bin/sh procs running as root.
<fdoving> hum.
<fdoving> check their /proc/ entries?
<yuriy> i'll be the first to propose that manchicken's machine has been hax0red
<fdoving> environment and cmdline maybe?
<manchicken> It's beagle.
<fdoving> beagle is nice.
<fdoving> i'm very happy with beagle and kerry.
<fdoving> resource-hog like any desktop-search-thing, but the best i've tried so far.
<manchicken> I just don't understand why it needs to kill my machine.
<fdoving> good question.
<manchicken> I just niced it to 19.
<manchicken> See if that helps.
<manchicken> At first it seemed like a touchpad issue.
<fdoving> strange thing it isn't niced to something low-pri already.
<manchicken> But it is becoming apparent that it's something killing performance.
<manchicken> It was niced to 0
<Riddell> nixternal: one for both
<mhb> good evening folks
<mhb> is anyone running hardy yet? Is it possible, even?
<_StefanS_> mhb: I donno if the toolchain is even uploaded
<xipietotec> I believe the kde4 packages in universe are broken
<stdin> broken how?
<xipietotec> stdin, kde4addons conflicts with base, also installing base does not create a /apps/kdm/sessions folder.
<stdin> xipietotec: can you post an apt-get log to pastebin?
<yuriy> btw the description for kde4base has a typo
<yuriy> "it offers no binary compatibility guarantee and will no help users."
<_StefanS_> xipietotec: you need kdebase-workspace aswell
<xipietotec> stdin, http://rafb.net/p/J4GH5A92.html
<xipietotec> _StefanS_, there is no kde4base-workspace, so I need to install kdebase-workspace out of the normal kde packages?
<_StefanS_> its not a normal kde package AFAIK, its KDE4
<stdin> xipietotec: "kdebase-workspace" is a kde4 package
<xipietotec> thats kinda crap naming convention, it does not show up in synaptic when you search for kde4.
<stdin> it's description is "core workspace applications for KDE 4 testing"
<stdin> seems clear enough
<xipietotec> yeah, but it doesn't show up if you search for kde4 but all the other packages do (including a description search
<stdin> search for "kde 4" then
<nixternal> Riddell:  Kubuntu includes the last KDE 3.5.8, making it the first distribution to release the 8th maintenance update to the KDE 3.5 branch.  <-- that is correct right? :)
<Riddell> yep
 * nixternal presses submit
<nixternal> Riddell: in the queue waiting for you!
<fdoving> Riddell: how do you feel about having kdesudo tempfiles laying arouind in /tmp/ - there seems to be no way to remove the files from within kdesudo code, as kdesudo exits once the real command starts. - looks like it already creates iceauth files, and it also looks like gksu makes tempdirectories with xauthority files in them.
<fdoving> would probably make sense to put them in the kde-username temp dir.
<fdoving> the xauth cookies will timeout within the X server after 60 seconds if not used. so it's no risk that i can see.
<fdoving> for the same reason we need a new file for every kdesudo run.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: sounds good
<stdin> Riddell: do you think it'd be a good idea to tell people to make sure they have software-properties-kde installed in the upgrade instructions ?
<daSkreech> I do
<yuriy> i'm trying to run a kde4 session, and it can't find "libkpty.so"
<stdin> yuriy: make sure you installed with "sudo apt-get install kde4base-dev kdebase-workspace"
<yuriy> ah i guess i was missing the first one, thanks
<yuriy> i've had gutsy for 3 months, and constant upgrading doesn't seem to keep kde4 intact
<Riddell> stdin: added to the upgrade screenshots
<nixternal> what to talk about tomorrow?
<nixternal> I don't think Tonio is going to be around...I think he was going to do one of the kubuntu talks...or was that Lure?
<stdin> Riddell: great :)
<Riddell> tonio was talking about the thursday one
<nixternal> OK
<nixternal> I think I am going to feel out the audience first...I would like to hopefully see a lot of new users there and try to attract them in to help out
<nixternal> hey, whats up with Beta 3 btw for KDE 4?
<daSkreech> Whats up?
<xipietotec> do you have to have kubuntu-desktop installed to run kde4? I followed the instructions on kubuntu.org, and kde4 now loads up, but then immediately crashes.
<Riddell> nixternal: it's in gutsy
<fdoving> Riddell: proposed kdesudo fix is at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdesudo_debdiff_ubuntu3_dynamic_xauth_r2.diff and http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdesudo_1.1-0ubuntu5_i386.deb - now using it with root is secure and it will clean up tempfiles. when using with -u nonrootuser the xauth file will be exposed to anyone on the system because the -u user needs to read the file. it will of course be in /tmp/kdesudo-XXXXX-xauth some random things. but it's po
<Riddell> "it's po"
<jjess1> I don't like poo
<fdoving>  but it's possible to
<fdoving>           exploit that during the time the app is open as the user. I don't completely understand
<fdoving>           how gksu does this. nite.
<fdoving> gah, nice paste.
<fdoving> it is possible for other users to set XAUTHORITY=/tmp/kdesudo-xxxx-xauth and run apps on the X server.
<fdoving> with the cookie from kdesudo-xxxx-xauth
<fdoving> but the file will be locked when in use.
<ryanakca> fdoving: if there's a special code in /tmp/kdesudo-xxxx-xauth, and the file is read only, wouldn't that mean only the user who entered the pass can access it/use sudo?
<fdoving> err, forget the lock thing, doesn't count for reading.
<fdoving> ryanakca: no, because the file is created as the user executing kdesudo.
<ryanakca> s/read only/read only for owner, no access for others/
<fdoving> ryanakca: it's OK for root, as it can be 0600, or rw-----
<fdoving> and root can still read it.
<fdoving> but once you 'kdesudo -u someuser' you'll get problems.
<ryanakca> ah
<fdoving> because someuser can't read that.
 * ryanakca nods
<fdoving> well, bed. nite.
<Riddell> fdoving: "Use a pty." which part of the diff is that?
<Riddell> fdoving: ok, many thanks fdoving
<fdoving> Riddell: it's nothing really, just mentioned in the changelog because i tested with KProcess::setUsePty
<ryanakca> nite fdoving
<fdoving> can safely be ignored.
<nixternal> Riddell: kdebase-workspace says 3.93 here
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I swore for some reason that beta2 was 93...man am I a moron
<stdin> I have 3.94.0-0ubuntu2
<nixternal> ya, that is what it is supposed to be
<nixternal> ok, so I am not a moron
<nixternal> that means the us archives aren't updating
<nixternal> argh!
<stdin> hmm, us.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com both point to the same IP(s)
<nixternal> interesting...kdebase-workspace says 3.93-0ubuntu2 here, but kdebase-workspace-dev says 3.94-0ubuntu2
<stdin> something screwy there
<nixternal> actually, the us archives are/were right up the street from me...I wonder why it is pointing to the same IP now
<nixternal> that explains the slowness
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-23
<nixternal> I am rebuilding from kde svn right now anyways, I have to reset up my kdevelop environment again and start working on khelpcenter and stuff
<stdin> just heard an interesting idea, what do you think about a kde4 meta-package to make sure people pull all the right packages ?
<nixternal> that is what kdebase-workspace is supposed to be
<stdin> kdebase-workspace isn't a meta-package, and people still need to install kde4base-dev with it
<nixternal> ya, I thought it was, it just pulls in the necessary libs
<nixternal> I think we should have it stdin
<stdin> it'd stop a lot of the "Why doesn't kde4 start?" questions in here
<stdin> (because they were missing a couple packages kde4base-dev pulls)
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> how are things?
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> hi Jucato
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<DaSkreech> Jucato: how are you?
<nixternal> hiya DaSkreech and Hobbsee
<nixternal> hiya Jucato
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/sets/72157602625340178/
<nixternal> Ubuntu Chicago Release Party pictures from yesterday
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato_> yay that was fun :)
<Jucato> nixternal: I thought Tonio_ would be giving the talk tomorrow?
<nixternal> Jucato: I found out I am, Tonio is doing Thursday I guess
<Jucato> grr...
<nixternal> you see the link to the Ubuntu Chicago pics I just posted?
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> ya
<Jucato> yeah.. my connection's hiccuping so....
<nixternal> I just confused myself
<nixternal> OK, let me boot up into KDE 4 and see how this works
 * Jucato will have to wake up at 4:30 am to catch nixternal...
<nixternal> brb
 * Jucato goes for lunch...
<nixternal> KDE 4 is looking good
<nixternal> holy smokes dude, the effects rock in KDE 4
<n8k99> is it 'easy' to set up kde4? can i use it as 'production' desktop?
<nixternal> I am going to start using it
<nixternal> I built it from SVN though
<n8k99> ah
<nixternal> takes some time, but definitely worth it
<n8k99> i have a presentation at Columbia University this week
<n8k99> after that is out of the way, I think I'll build up kde4
 * DaSkreech hasn't eaten in hours
 * DaSkreech notes nixternal likes pointedlongstick jokes about linspire
<Jucato> n8k99: definitely not as a production desktop yet
<n8k99> Jucato aw! you ain't no fun!
<Jucato> well you specifically had to ask about "production" :)
<n8k99> hehe
<Jucato> other than that, it's already usable. just update daily :)
<Jucato> or every other day...
<n8k99> right
<n8k99> and kde3 apps run fine on it, if the kde4 app doesn't?
<Jucato> yep
<n8k99> are you running it, standalone or in a little window?
<Jucato> take after beta3 tagging: http://jucato.org/kde/booyah.png
<Jucato> until last week, I was using it for 3 days full. but had to use some kde3 apps
<Jucato> it's a bit slow if you compile from source and follow the guide, because you'll be building with debugging enabled
<n8k99> yes i read that in someone's blog
<nixternal> I am totally in love...this is a beta, and people report a bad beta...but man, I am so in love...thank god for KDE!!!
<Jucato> the only part that will leave a bit of bad taste in your mouth is really plasma. otherwise, it's ok
<n8k99> and plasma is the floating gadgets and such right
<nixternal> well I know not to add a systembar that's for sure
<Jucato> more than just that
<n8k99> i know more than just that
<Jucato> plasma is the total replacement for the desktop, the panel, the whole metaphor
<nixternal> right now my annoyance is the new KMenu
<Jucato> kickoff?
<nixternal> if that is what it is called
<Jucato> yeah. but even that's a bit alpha-ish
<nixternal> I am not a fan of taking stuff from Vista, and that is exactly where that came from..it is the most annoying thing I have ever used
<n8k99> so that cicker is the bar with the taskbar on it?
<Jucato> is this the first time you've heard/seen kickoff?
<nixternal> ya, and hopefully the last
<Jucato> that has been in production almost a year ago
<n8k99> nixternal i thought you loved vista
 * Jucato is shocked...
<nixternal> well, since they stole that, maybe they should steal the ability to switch to classic :)
<Jucato> nixternal: that's suse's new kde menu. since 10.0
<nixternal> Jucato: if it doesn't appease me, I typically don't follow it or study it
<Jucato> um. in KDE3, you can
<nixternal> so it is
<nixternal> but in suse, you can disable it
<Jucato> yeah. like I said, still alpha-is
<Jucato> ish*
<nixternal> I am running this screen with like 50% opacity, that is bad ass
 * Jucato thinks it's a bit unfair thought to call/consider it a Vista ripoff...
<nixternal> oxygen theme is cool, they just need to get rid of the buttons I think
<Jucato> have they "fixed" the contrast of tab widgets?
<Jucato> (oxygen)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: how's kopete on trunk?
<nixternal> and kwwii's wallpaper is absolutely beautiful..even if it was an accident...I used to use this wallpaper right after kwwii posted it on the Ubuntu Artwork Wiki page
<Jucato> damn! your laptop has so many stickers! :D
<nixternal> tab widgets look ok
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no idea. stopped updating last week
<Jucato> nixternal: last week (I think), there was so little contrast between active and inactive tabs
<DaSkreech> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<Jucato> it was like you were looking at one long line of text w/ spaces in between
<nixternal> you know, I don't know why I am complaining about the menu anyways, I never use it
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> but there's no katapult :P
<nixternal> krunner is pretty tight...still not as useful as katapult to me
<Jucato> and krunner is immovable...
 * DaSkreech pulled the code for twiiter
 * DaSkreech is going to try write his own plasmoid
 * Hobbsee wanna see kde4 :)
<Jucato> although krunner can/should present results other than programs too
<DaSkreech> hey man
<Jucato> Hobbsee: stay with your G*! :P
<Hobbsee> i might for this release.
<Hobbsee> we'll see
<DaSkreech>  Is lancelot supposed to crash every time you mouse over?
<Jucato> is lancelot supposed to even work? :D
<nixternal> Hobbsee: KDE 4 is really nice...it is very attractive even while some of it is still very well broken
<n8k99> what is lancelot?
<DaSkreech> I konstantly get konfused as to what it does
<Jucato> n8k99: it's supposed to be a launcher... launch-a-lot
<n8k99> oh.....
<Jucato> unfortunately... it doesn't launch anything last I checked...
<n8k99> it needs a k
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> the coder blogged about that
<n8k99> it'll work then
<DaSkreech> he said just call it KnightLancelot
<Jucato> hm.. actually it was "launching-lot" (as in parking-lot)
<Jucato> http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/2007/09/19/lancelot-answer-to-danakil/
<DaSkreech> I'm sure someone will make a wrapper that symlinks that to it
<Jucato> n8k99: p.s. If there are people who like when KDE applications have K in their name, you can call it Knight Lancelot :)
 * Jucato hates it when nature conspires against him...
 * nixternal loves the K's in the names
<DaSkreech> nature vs asthma ?
<n8k99> lankelot
<Jucato> I love it when it makes sense
<n8k99> kankelot
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no.. I woke up at 5am to take that brisk morning walk...
<Jucato> and it was raining..
<Jucato> a lot...
<DaSkreech> What's support-ph ?
<Jucato> it's a private channel
<Jucato> sort of an offtopic hangout
<DaSkreech> ok
<Jucato> nixternal: I love konqueror, konsole, katapult, kontact... but find korganizer, kmail, akregator, etc. a bit painful (wrt K names)
<Jucato> feels like forcing the K...
<n8k99> where Jucato can be found chatting post kubuntu/kde work
<Jucato> hahah no... I've been branded as a KDE zealot there :D
<Jucato> and a spelling nazi
<DaSkreech> kate?
<n8k99> i love kate!
<Jucato> technically it's an acronym
 * n8k99 loves kate!
<Jucato> so it's cool
<Jucato> n8k99: we were talking about K names. I love kate the app :)
<Jucato> and I don't know any person named kate :P
<n8k99> neither do I-
<n8k99> i thought i'd like to have a girl name kate to fall in love with
<Jucato> hahah
<n8k99> but realized that'd be a little bit wierd
<Jucato> kile and kate... our comic gearheads... (although they prefer kyle...)
 * n8k99 is waiting for the next gearheads to come along
 * Jucato hopes the humor will be slightly better... xkcd-like...
<Jucato> if it was supposed to be funny I mean...
 * n8k99 laughs at the gearheads till he wets his pants
 * Jucato begins to question his own sense of humor.... :(
<n8k99> usually it's because of the juxtaposition in the midst of my akragtor feeds
<n8k99> i read from the top, in  chronological order all of the feeds
<nixternal> knetwalk is an addicting game I can see
<DaSkreech> Karbon14 ?
<DaSkreech> yeah
<DaSkreech> I played for hours till I beat it on easy
<nixternal> Jucato: how do I make Konqi the default file browser again?
<nixternal> file manager rather
<Jucato> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Jucato> that should be the same in KDE4
<nixternal> why thank you
<mhb> good morning
<mhb> nixternal: today is Your Talk Day, right? :o)
<Tonio_> hi all :)
<Jucato> hi Tonio_
<sebas> How do I search using strigi?
<Jucato> either strigi:/ in konqueror, or strigi-applet (system tray applet) or the Strigi kicker applet
<sebas> Aye, but that thing apparently doesn't think that strigidaemon is running (which it is)
<sebas> Hm, wait. That seems to be KDE4's strigidaemon
<sebas> Ok, nevermind me :)
<Jucato> :D
 * stdin notes nixternal seem not to be able to spell my name...
<Riddell> do USB pens work for people in gutsy
<Riddell> insert and get a KDE popup?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a technical question with c++
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to display message boxes with kio-apt, but I can't use standard kmessage boxes for this, it doesn't work
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to use the slavebase class, but I can't make it to work with rich text....
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea on how to do this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it should be part of the kio API I'd have thought
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it just looks like unsupported according to the docs....
<Riddell> Tonio_: what happenes if you just use a kmessagebox?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like segfaulting :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: "apt:/ protocol stopped blabla"
<Riddell> can you use any QWidget?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no idea on that point :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I can manage to do it without ich text support, but that would be nicer, btw :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://api.kde.org/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kio/kio/html/classKIO_1_1SlaveBase.html#cdeda452b508c5092f46fb43378c84ef
<Riddell> there's a messageBox method
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's what I use
<Tonio_>  ip =  SlaveBase::messageBox(QuestionYesNo, i18n("Do you want to install %1 ?").arg(packages), i18n("Package Installation"));
<Tonio_> Riddell: no rich tet support with this :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: only the "error" type of messagebox seems to support it
<Riddell> Tonio_: even if you wrap the whole i18n() in "<b>" + i18n() + "</b>" ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: didn't test that way, lemme see
<nixternal> Riddell: usb sticks work here for me
<nixternal> mhb: ya, today is my talk
<jpatrick> nixternal: does your email work again?
<nixternal> ya
<jpatrick> hmm
<jpatrick> mine dont ;)
 * Jucato thinks tuning a violin is difficult...
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<jjesse> problems tuning your violin
<Jucato> hi jjesse!
<manchicken> man, qt4's model/view arch kinda rocks
<Jucato> yeah... kinda hard w/o a piano.. using timidity + MID
<Tm_T> hard?
<Tm_T> hum, well, yes if not used
<Jucato> no. kinda hard w/o a piano
<Jucato> or some other musical instrument nearby
 * Jucato has to use a MIDI file
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> I use different devices with my guitar
<manchicken> Eww... Midi is hard to tune with
<Jucato> yeah I'll go to my neighbor tomorrow
<manchicken> is riddell awake?
<Jucato> he has a piano...
<manchicken> qt4 will fix so much of what's wrong w/adept... And I know how we could do it in python
<Jucato> manchicken: still considering Adept? :D
<manchicken> we do the models in c++ for performance, and the views in python.
<Jucato> mhb is probably going to kill me for this, but have you seen/considered packagekit? :D
<manchicken> I have not. Ask me later so that I can look it up.
<Jucato> sure :)
<Jucato> http://www.packagekit.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<manchicken> I'm on my blackberry right now
<Jucato> funky! :D
<manchicken> yup
 * Tm_T still hasnt got the idea of blackberry
<manchicken> I'm so in love with qt4's m/v design
<Jucato> maybe next year I'll be saying, "I'm on my Eee PC right now" or "I'm on my n810 right now"
<manchicken> I'm on the train and I've been reading up on it all morning
<Jucato> hehe nice
<manchicken> tmobile is rocking my mobile world
<manchicken> I've been playing in pyqt4, too
<manchicken> so bored...
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, writing the i18n string the way you sugested didn't help
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have to do without richt text, not a big problem
<manchicken> Tonio_, wuddup?
<yuriy> hmm strange bug in kde4b3, when i try to log into gmail in konqi it doesn't read the password and thinks the field was blank
<yuriy> seems it logged me in anyway though
<manchicken> Did someone kill basket integration into kontact?
 * Jucato nods
<Hobbsee> urgh, again?
<Hobbsee> why couldnt you have told me that *before* gutsy was released/
<Jucato> was it ever fixed?
<Hobbsee> yes.  twice.
<Jucato> ah ok... I don't think I got the fix yet...
 * Jucato hasn't updated :P
<Hobbsee> you would have.  both times. they were reasonably far apart
<Hobbsee> check the basket changelog
<Jucato> heh ok :)
<Jucato> I might have not updated that's why :)
 * manchicken loves basket....
<Jucato> I was told it was because basket caused kontact to crash when integrated?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hm.. I have the last update... but couldn't still integrate basket into kontact. I'll check again tomorrow
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, they broke kdepim again, i think
<Jucato> ah I see
 * Jucato blames the enterprise
<Jucato> manchicken: want the link to packagekit now?
<manchicken> Jucato: Naw, I'm in the office tonight.
<Jucato> ah ok..
<manchicken> err, today
<Jucato> well... just packagekit.org :)
<manchicken> fscking hate this.
 * Jucato would also like to show manchicken mhb's thoughts/comments about it
<Riddell> I've been looking at packagekit today
<manchicken> Have you?
<manchicken> So I'm going to be last to look at it?
<Riddell> I really like the idea, but currently the apt backend is mostly incomplete
<Jucato> that's a major blocker of course :(
<manchicken> Riddell: Did you see my earlier comment about using python for the Qt4 impl of adept?
<Riddell> manchicken: I did not
<Riddell> mixing c++ and python sounds like hassle, which apt library would it use?
<manchicken> one second
<Jucato> <manchicken> qt4 will fix so much of what's wrong w/adept... And I know how we could do it in python
<Jucato> <manchicken> we do the models in c++ for performance, and the views in python.
<manchicken> Yes
<manchicken> That's the feller.
<manchicken> Thanks Jucato :)
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> Riddell: 100% libapt for the backend (the models)
<manchicken> I think if we put the UI into Python that would make it easier for us to maintain.
<Jucato> performance-wise?
<manchicken> And if we did the models properly (preferably not with libapt, but with something a little better) that would ideally require minimal maintenance.
<manchicken> Performance-wise Qt would be doing all of the hard work of tying the UI to the models, and the models being in C++ would scale a bit better.
<Jucato> coz one of the complaints about adept manager is speed. probably because it loads the whole list of packages at startup?
<Jucato> so is typing in the filter field
<fdoving> it's not -that- slow, here anyway.
<fdoving> but defaulting to show the full list of packages might not be sane.
<manchicken> Well, with the model/view arch, I think it only loads what it needs.
<fdoving> yes, it should.
<manchicken> I've been reading up on it all day.
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/1780
<manchicken> I'm totally falling in love with it.
<Jucato> would it be possible to sort of have a delay when typing in the filter field? I mean not to try to filter the list immediately after each letter typed
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is a little patch for ark to fix uncompress support with zoo
<manchicken> Well that's simple, you just take the signal handler for when the field changes out :)
<Jucato> manchicken: but doesn't Adept Manager "need" to load the whole list at startup? that's one slowness
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you already uploaded my previous changes to kde4, maybe you can upoad that one
<fdoving> Jucato: isn't it already? - maybe increase it?
<manchicken> Jucato: No, it doesn't.  It only needs to load enough to show the user what they want/need.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload the hardy as soon as the archives are opened
<Jucato> manchicken: how does it determine that?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you want me to commit to svn?
<manchicken> Jucato: Well in Qt4 I believe the view object requests the data as necessary.
<Jucato> fdoving: well I'm a fast typist so I'm sure I'm too fast for Adept :P
<fdoving> Jucato: from the view. so only the number of packages that fit into the viewable-list will be shown at any time. we've been using it in mailody.
<Jucato> fdoving: ah ok. if that's how it works
 * Jucato is not sure what manchicken meant
<fdoving> Jucato: it's sane in the way that it loads the next line on demand when you scroll down in te list, etc.
<Jucato> yeah. unfortunately Adept Manger currently does't do that right?
<fdoving> right.
<Jucato> it feels like it's loading everything
 * Jucato wonders what mornfall's say is on all these :P
<manchicken> Jucato: The Qt4 views actually use a pre-populated collection of data as a separate object.
<manchicken> Jucato: I'm talking about what it *could* be.  Not what it is :)
<manchicken> s/could/should/ :)
<Jucato> ooh when does it populate the collection?
<jpatrick> can we now upload to hardy universe?
<mhb> good evening folks
<mhb> Jucato: killing time then?
<jpatrick> g'evening
<Jucato> mhb: OpenWeek
 * jpatrick thinks judging by hardy-changes: yes
<mhb> Jucato: hehe :o)
<mhb> Jucato: I just referred to the "mhb is going to kill me for this"
<Jucato> ah
<mhb> is nixternal on yet?
 * Jucato runs away
<Jucato> in 5 hours
<mhb> ooh, goody
<mhb> I am looking forward to the new information I can learn about Kubuntu :o)
<jpatrick> being 'devs' we ought to help him out
<mhb> jpatrick: just joking, he has my whole support
<mhb> or full or whatever the correct english word is
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> nixternal: good luck
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, you can upload to hardy
<Riddell> might not get compiled for a bit though
<jpatrick> yay!
<Riddell> jpatrick: the debian kde packagers were asking for you yesterday, not sure why
<nixternal> not yet, I still have 5 hours :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: I applied on pkg-kde
<nixternal> jpatrick: ahh, then get in the IRC channel on OFTC already
<manchicken> Sorry, I've actually gotta do work now :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: probably a good idea to say hi on #debian-qt-kde on oftc then
<Jucato> ooh so that's their special channel for kde? :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: done
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes please, it would be nice if that's fixed svn
<Tonio_> Riddell: I remember you already commited my previous ark patches to kde4
<Riddell> Tonio_: committed to 3.5 branch
<Riddell> (don't know if there will be another 3.5 release though)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I meant commit to kde4 :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's not a patch for KDE 4
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? ark was removed ?
<Riddell> no, but the codebase is entirely different
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah.... last time I checked ark, the codebase didn't change a lot
<nixternal> Riddell: I believe .8 is the last release for 3.5, unless KDE 4 takes longer than currently planned of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: well that's a good news :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ark is definately bad, so I'm happy to see things changing
<Jucato> nixternal: I think I read somewhere, planetkde or mailing list, about a 3.5.9...
<Jucato> after 4.0...
<Tonio_> Riddell: well my previous patches were commited sucessfully to kde4, but that was long time ago, hopefully that changed :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I started working on apt+http protocol fyi, I'm almost done concerning apt://
<Riddell> Tonio_: sounds exciting
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll let you know about the status once done
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope you'll not have a heart attack reading my patch :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: my code works, but I can't be sure it is nice code, hehe
<Tonio_> by chance kio-apt code is nice, so easy to read for my poor coder's eyes :)
<Jucato> nixternal: http://dot.kde.org/1192559921/1192574259/1192575042/
<nixternal> how did I miss that one?
<nixternal> on the core-devel list they said 3.5.8 was it
<nixternal> heh, but sebas would definitely know best...he da man!
<sebas> Nobody said 3.5.8 would be "it". Only that nothing's planned yet.
<sebas> And that last bit is partially wrong.
<Jucato> :P
 * Jucato gets some popcorn to watch the show
<sebas> We'll need to support the new flashplugin in konqueror stable at some point, and PIM's enterprise branch will become 3.5 branch, probably.
<Jucato> nixternal: I apologize in advance if I don't make it to your session at 5am in the morning. but I will try as hell :)
<Tm_T> wha?
<nixternal> Jucato: bah, you aren't missing anything I am sure
<Jucato> who knows :)
<Jucato> besides, I'm gonna be there to jeer you
<nixternal> oh, it seems people want to know why we included strigi and dolphin by default..so that is going to be fun
<Jucato> er.. cheer you :)
<Jucato> :P
<Tm_T> jeer =)
<Jucato> haha good luck with that :D
<Jucato> even I couldn't answer :D
<nixternal> wo0t...Hardy repos open
<jpatrick> nixternal: we include them cos..... wait for it... we say so!
 * nixternal gets to work!
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> nixternal: and just in case, you might want to prepare for a "why was it renamed to dolphin instead of d3lphin?" question :)
<nixternal> gimme the answer then
<nixternal> because d3lphin looked stupid?
<Jucato> nixternal: I have no idea :D
<jpatrick> nixternal: are you an motu?
<fdoving> i've asked myself that too. probably to work around the new-queue.
<nixternal> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> ah, didn't know that
<nixternal> while you were on vacation I had to try and fill in for you :)
<jpatrick> it was that last part of obligatory education :P
<jpatrick> think you could look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=379 ?
<nixternal> I am doing that now...and it is killing me
<nixternal> obligatory education that is
<nixternal> ahh, didn't I upload that before?
<jpatrick> don't think so..
<nixternal> does this package fit in with the qt-tapioca stuff? it sounds familiar
<jpatrick> I don't think so, it's the KDE4 version of KDissert
<Jucato> (it's the qt4 version of kdissert)
<Jucato> which runs well on KDE3
<jpatrick> yeah, Jucato suggested it?^ :)
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> my request, on behalf of user request :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: anything else I should rip to pieces?
<Jucato> jpatrick: nixternal :D
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> that's where I heard of it
<nixternal> jpatrick: thank you so much for packaging that, I was to lazy to do it a few weeks ago!
<jpatrick> nixternal: right so... +1 it
<nixternal> I am building it now to install and check out, then I will +1 if you want to upload it, or I will go ahead and upload/archive it
<jpatrick> I'll upload, but I think I need someone else
 * jpatrick usually pbuilds a package 6 times before he's happy with it
<Jucato> bed time!
<Jucato> nixternal: again, if I don't make it, don't hate me :(
<jpatrick> Jucato: we love you anyway
<nixternal> Jucato: nevah homey, I think it is impossible to even be mad at you :)
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> ok g'night! :D
<marseillai> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<nixternal> :)
<stdin> nixternal: reminder: "Tell me the secret today" ;)
<nixternal> umm
<nixternal> oh
<stdin> nixternal: and to spell my name right next time :p
<nixternal> stdin: KDE Live CDs for Hardy....remind me if I forget that
<nixternal> my blog doesn't have tab complete, so live with it :p
<nixternal> hahahaha
<stdin> heh
<nixternal> that is sad, you know I try to tab complete in everything I type in now
<stdin> yeah, I do that all the time. especially in emails
<nixternal> ya, it is annoying when you try it on websites, and the next thing you know your cursor is somewhere else
<stdin> yeah, you press tab then space and go "crap, I just submitted the form!"
<nixternal> hahahahahahah
<Tm_T> hmmmmm
<Tm_T> am I only one with Konqueror tabbar issues?
<jpatrick> mine work fine..
<Tm_T> 1640 < Tm_T> ok, someone who likes to test one thing from Konqueror: 1. open tab with some webpage  2. paste some other url to tabbar with middlebutton  3. check url from first tab
<Tm_T> 1640 < Tm_T> I have pasted url there too
<jpatrick> confirmed.. wow, never noticed that..
<Tm_T> jpatrick: cant see bug related to it
<jpatrick> it's odd, paste it anywhere and it has the same result
<jpatrick> nixternal: should I let her rip?
<nixternal> jpatrick: let her rip...everything looks good
<nixternal> whoa, hold on one sec
<nixternal> OK, great!
<nixternal> replaces kdissert, forgot to check that....nice and clean, go go go upload gadget
<jpatrick> and away it goes
<nixternal> do you have archive powers on revu or no?
 * jpatrick checks
<ScottK> Don't forget the removal bug for Kdissert once it's in the archive.
<jpatrick> ScottK: LP: #xxx in changelog
<jpatrick> nixternal: no I don't
<jpatrick> supper, brb
<ScottK> jpatrick: You've filed for kdissert removal already?
<ScottK> Missed it by >< that much.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I don't think he did
<imbrandon> nixternal, got a gutsy testing install ?
<imbrandon> i need a tester
<imbrandon> heh
<alteroo> what are you testing?
<imbrandon> linux-ubuntu-modules
<imbrandon> e.g. a new kernel module
<alteroo> ok
<imbrandon> alteroo, is that a "i will test" ?
<alteroo> It would be but my gutsy is at home right now
<imbrandon> k np
<alteroo> I'm testing kde4 right now :)
<Tm_T> jpatrick: actually, that tab bug is in upstream too
<jpatrick> ah good
<Tm_T> I mean, I compiled Konqueror from svn and no help
<nixternal> imbrandon: what is new with the linux-ubuntu-modules you want tested
<jpatrick> Riddell: how do we use cmake with cdbs?
<jpatrick> wait, I think I have it
<alteroo> Hi nixternal
<mhb> what room is openweek in?
<mhb> or channel
<jpatrick> #ubuntu-classroom
<mhb> thank you
<alteroo> Wow You can get books from the internet with Okular
<nixternal> howdy
<jpatrick> wb nixternal
<nixternal> testing my bitlbee package before I upload
<alteroo> Riddell: Hey Edubuntu in #ubuntu-classroom
<manchicken> This is interesting.
<manchicken> KDE is having trouble with my brightness changing keys, but GNOME has no problems at all.  Also, KDE (more specifically kmix) is having trouble with my volume settings... but GNOME isn't.
<manchicken> That makes me sad.
<nixternal> ok, my brightness keys are working...my volume settings though are with you
<nixternal> manchicken: do you have an Intel HDA sound chipset?
<manchicken> I believe so.
<manchicken> But like I said, GNOME is working fine with all of these things.
<fdoving> what knd of volume settings issues are you having?
<nixternal> I should try Gnome on my laptop and see if it works
<nixternal> I would be pissed if it was a KMix issue and not an Alsa issue I have been trying to track down
<nixternal> although, crimsun had it working for me at one time
<alteroo> My Sounds and brightness stuff wasn't working till right befre gutsy release
<alteroo> Now it works
<alteroo> apparently my fix broke everyone elses
<nixternal> fdoving: probably the same as I....master doesn't work, PCM does, which is an easy fix in KMix...if I set PCM to Master Channel, vol+/- work again, but mute doesn't work correctly
<fdoving> funny.
<nixternal> I am glad my sound problems make you laugh ;p
 * ScottK ponders installing a sound click of fdoving's laugh as the default bell sound on nixternal's machine.
<nixternal> hahaha
<ScottK> click/clip
<fdoving> nixternal: are the issues with the multimedia-keys only, or kmix in general?
<nixternal> the multimedia keys are bound to controlling kmix
<nixternal> the issues are with alsa. they have fixed it a couple of times, only to regress
<fdoving> oki, i know kmilo have its own set of issues.
<nixternal> so what are everyone's plans for Hardy?
<Tm_T> nixternal: staying alive
<nixternal> heh
<jpatrick> nixternal: package, code, stuff
<nixternal> staying awake is mine
<Tm_T> seriously
<nixternal> jpatrick: any new code you are looking at?
<mhb> nixternal: what are yours?
<nixternal> mhb: packaging what you create in Python :)
<jpatrick> nixternal: mainly katapult
<nixternal> KDE 4 is probably mine, hoping we get a LiveCD rolling for KDE 4
<mhb> yay for nixternal
<nixternal> I will do my typical, but I plan on working more with KDE during this release possibly
<jpatrick> yeah, I'll try and port katapult to kde4
<nixternal> please do :)
<nixternal> unless they make some changes to KRunner, I am going to need Katapult in KDE 4
<jpatrick> I'm doing my best :)
<nixternal> you know, if they don't want it, see if you could at least work with the KRunner people so you can get some of the functionality at least incorporated
<nixternal> although, if your build it, they will come is a good motto to have for it :)
<nixternal> mhb: I would like to get more involved here though in coding (c++/qt/kde)
<nixternal> and start picking up python a lot more
<jpatrick> nixternal: krunner intergration is a goal for 0.5.
<jpatrick> hmm, just like me :)
<nixternal> everyone loves Python but me...so there has to be a reason for it...it is obviously a great scripting language, and I am hoping I can learn to like it
 * ScottK is still waiting for nixternal's pinentry-qt4 port.
<jpatrick> nixternal: I have a great place for prog ebooks if you need any...
<nixternal> plus, PyCon 2008 is in Chicago, so I need to look cool for that :D
<nixternal> ScottK: oh ya, I can finally get to work on that
<nixternal> jpatrick: yes please! I have the main Python ebook, and I have 4 Python books here
<nixternal> oh, shoot, there is a PyQt4 book coming out!
 * ScottK will probably work on browbeating nixternal into doing pinentry-qt4 and trying to see if encryption can be made to work in Kmail for KDE4.
<jpatrick> nixternal: knowfree.net
<mhb> nixternal: that's great! Feel free to just ask questions whenever you feel like it
<mhb> about coding, that is
<nixternal> http://tinyurl.com/3yh7ab
<nixternal> mhb: you will definitely get hounded with Python stuff...I have been doing C++ STL for a long time, and working with Qt3 stuff in the past, and now trying to refamiliarize myself a little more with Qt4 and the KDE APIs
<nixternal> great, I hear Star Wars on my TV, and I have a talk in 30 minutes :)
<nixternal> thankfully there are only a couple of hundred people in the classroom
<mhb> dum dum dum dum da dum dum da dum (the imperial march)
<nixternal> err, almost 300
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> hehe
<jpatrick> mhb: do you think you could help me make my katapult branch rerunable again? :)
<jpatrick> for some reason it stopped working after I upgraded to gutsy
<mhb> jpatrick: hmm, I can try
<jpatrick> mhb: it's at: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jpatrick/katapult/jpatrick-devel
 * ScottK notes that the first Hardy auto-sync is now past K...
<nixternal> so that means it is past my bitlbee upload then :)
<nixternal> how long has it been autosyncing?
<nixternal> I can probably do a dist upgrade this week then :)
<nixternal> I can't stand these stable releases :p
<ScottK> Dunno.  I've just been looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy every now and then.
<mhb> nixternal: is your talk in 6 minutes or so?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> ahh, hitting the libs now
<mhb> nixternal: good :o) I am so sleepy only the thought of your talk keeps me awake :o)
<nixternal> hah
<mhb> jpatrick: what exactly you need help with?
<mhb> awww
<ryanakca> Anybody feel like joining me in a question answering spree? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
 * ryanakca wishes there was a way to seperate ubuntu and kubuntu questions... kindof like a radio or drop down menu that the user can pick from when answering... that way we don't have to sort threw Ubuntu questions to find ours ;)
<Riddell> aren't they sorted by package?
<Riddell> #ubuntu-classroom is quite a question spree
<Rudd-X> hai guise
<Rudd-X> any mentoring tasks involving python available?
<Riddell> Rudd-X: want something random? (but useful)
<Rudd-X> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> Rudd-X: make user group selection in userconfig from kde-guidance more like it is in /usr/bin/users-admin from gnome-system-tools
<Riddell> so instead of a list of groups, have a dropdown with profiles (admin, desktop, unprivilaged)
<Riddell> and presumably an advanced option for it
<Rudd-X> sounds interesting
<Rudd-X> let me install gnome-system-tools and open userconfig to take a peek at what you mean
<Rudd-X> gonna get some beerz and a kate is gonna open userconfig to see what magic we can do.  it seems like an easy enough joblet.
<Rudd-X> thanks for the tip Riddell
<Riddell> Rudd-X: let us know if you need help
<Riddell> hi ttread
<ttread> Hi Riddell
<Riddell> nixternal: rocking
<Riddell> I won't be about for the one on thursday, good luck with that
<Riddell> would be good to have it announced in #kubuntu (and here) beforehand
<Riddell> and also make sure someone is doing questions
<nixternal> Riddell: most definitely
<nixternal> ya, I got a new battery for my mouse now :)
<nixternal> and a stellar head ache
<Riddell> my mouse doesn't need batteries, it has this novel invention called a wire :)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I may end up going back to one of those...I did for my desktop, but not my laptop yet
<nixternal> hahaha, that is funny....this novel invention called a wire
<nixternal> the mouse going dead though is proof that KDE isn't all pointy-clicky :)
<nixternal> I just couldn't copy and paste in a screen
<ScottK> nixternal: No, that's vista.  You should talk.
<nixternal> actually, I hear that KDE is to pointy-clicky at the past 4 KDE 4 talks I have given
<ScottK> Compare to?
<nixternal> and people always ask "are they going to tone down the configs and get rid of pointy-clicky"
<nixternal> I only use my house to copy and paste really
 * ScottK wonders what possible objection there would be to config choices one needn't mess with.
<ScottK> That's probalby hard on you computer?
<ScottK> probalby/probably
<ScottK> That or house/mouse
<nixternal> are the KDE 4 package issues from Beta 2 in Beta 3? not package issues, but not having a proper plasma setup?
<nixternal> heh
<stdin> plasma was almost totally in playground/base when beta2 was out, so it couldn't really be packaged
<begert_> hey guys, great presentation today
<nixternal> hrmm, the funny thing is this, I had plasma after installing kdelibs, kdepimlibs, and kdebase last night from svn
<nixternal> thanks begert_
<nixternal> I had a prepared talk setup, but I think just having it as an open forum, since most people already know what kde is, and I know what they were going to ask ahead of time, well almost
<stdin> nixternal: yep, a lot has been merged in to kdebase/workspace now
<nixternal> hrmm, I have a guy who installed kdebase-workspace and kde4base-dev and doesn't have plasma, the K menu thing
<begert_> it had a different flow than some of the other talks, but went well and was very audience driven
<stdin> sometimes it gets knocked out of the way by the clock and the system tray
<stdin> I find it helps to *gulp* "rm -r ~/.kde4", or just move it
<nixternal> begert_: ya, the reason I went audience driven was because I wanted to know what everyone was expecting...I could sit there for 45 minutes with a prepared talk and bore you to death, and then give you 15 minutes to ask questions, or I could just open it up and let you flow
<stdin> well, we had about 1.5 hours of straight questions and answers, so that was interesting :p
<Rudd-X> only now it finished=
<Rudd-X> ?
<Rudd-X> wow
<begert_> I was at work and didn't want to leave because I liked how well it was going, so I left at 6 instead of slightly after 5 :P
<Riddell> nixternal: he will have plasma (not in his normal path of course), there's no k-menu
<nixternal> ya, you have to add the applet for KMenu, but when he does, he gets that "can't create object" thing
<nixternal> application launcher is what it is called
<stdin> I think I get that with the beta packages (I mostly use my svn install so not 100% sure)
<Rudd-X> qlistwidget...
<Rudd-X> question for you guys
<Rudd-X> qlistwidget can take children widgets in its rows?
<Rudd-X> (like GtkTreeView?)
<Rudd-X> hullo?
<nixternal> Rudd-X: yes
<nixternal> sorry, was out with the dogs
<nixternal> you can use QListWidgetItem, and I don't know what other children it can take
<nixternal> you can use QString, QListWidgetItem and QStringList it seems
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-24
<Rudd-X> hmmmmmmmm
<Rudd-X> not good
<Rudd-X> not good at all
<Rudd-X> OK let me switch to a qtable based layout?
<Rudd-X> I basically need something like gtktreeview where I can pack shit like widgets in it
<Rudd-X> now I know it can sort of be done, Amarok does it
<Rudd-X> I basically need to pack in a row one label (or text item) and a check box
<Rudd-X> what's the ideal route?
<Rudd-X> in Qtspeak at least
<Rudd-X> I'm on my second beer now :-)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I am trying to make dinner, but I don't know what I want
<nixternal> what you are seeing in Amarok may be a KDE specialty actually...you might want to consult the KDE API on that one
<Rudd-X> hmmmmmm
<Rudd-X> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Rudd-X> lst me see
<Rudd-X> ok
<Rudd-X> lemme ask wheels
<Rudd-X> I've got the algo hashed and mashed up, I just need the widget to test my theories
<BigPick> Afternoon all.
<BigPick> I was recently able to make some headway on the update-manager memory errors people have been experiencing.
<daskreech> :-)
<BigPick> I have written a patch that solved the problem for me, and I am working with several others from the launchpad bug reports on eliminating all occurances.
 * daskreech hugs BigPick 
<BigPick> The errors are the result of several infinite loops, one of which I wrote the patch for.
<BigPick> You can check out my current progress here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/154493
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154493 in adept "Distribution Upgrade fails to complete -- Cannot allocate memory (dup-of: 107188)" [Undecided,In progress]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107188 in update-manager "[MASTER] [kde] Upgrade tool crashed with " Cannot allocate memory" (edgy -> feisty)" [High,Confirmed]
<Rudd-X> jonathan?
<Rudd-X> around?
<BigPick> I would love to have some more people try out the patch and get back to me with the logs. So far most of this seems to be the result of the python 2.5 apt lib raising some unexpected Exceptions.
<Rudd-X> hey anyone interested in watching a preliminary version of userconfig with users-admin secondary group goodness?
<Rudd-O> oh, my, I would be interested
<Rudd-X> sorry, you don't get to be interested, punk
<daskreech> nixternal: There seems to be a lot of ubuntu installing going on by you
<nixternal> I didn't install anything!
 * daskreech bounces on nixternal's head
<daskreech> I have pics!
<nixternal> please don't...my head is in pain
<daskreech> Awww
<ajmitch> what trouble is nixternal causing now?
<daskreech> need a kather?
 * Jucato hides from nixternal
<nixternal> I just took some more tylenol
<daskreech> There is no Kiosk for KDE4?
<daskreech> I thought someone was working on it
<Jucato> nixternal: really sorry for not being there :(
 * Jucato just woke up
<nixternal> Jucato: that is alright...it was pretty good...myself and Riddell pretty much just listened to people...and answered their questions the best we could
<Jucato> kool!
 * Jucato has to see the logs...
<nixternal> I started to go with my prepared talk, but after watching the previous sessions, I seen there were a lot of questions, to the point they weren't all getting answered and were requested to go to another IRC channel or an email list
<nixternal> so JR and I stayed in for about 1.5 hours just answering questions
<daskreech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekgutsy/Kubuntu1
<Jucato> oh...
<daskreech> They were really cool too :)
<daskreech> I loved the flow
<Jucato> aw.... I missed all the fun :(
<Jucato> stupid sleep!
<daskreech> Dam near died laughing at nixternal's finding out that kubuntu was in court
 * begert_ agrees (oh hai, I am still here :P )
<ryanakca> gj nixternal :)
 * Jucato tries to gently shake nixternal's hand, trying to avoid shaking his head...
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> ya, that tripped me out to hear Kubuntu booting up while sitting in a court room for jury duty
<nixternal> funny thing is, it was myself and another lug member, he heard the Ubuntu sound and told me, I thought he was full of bs, but then the judge went quiet for a second and then I heard the Kubuntu sounds...I wanted to call for a recess, but that wasn't my job :)
<Jucato> "< nixternal> If you are just learning a language, like I am with Python,"... you never mentioned you were learning Java or .NET too? :D
<nixternal> I know Java
<nixternal> .NET I am not learning
<Jucato> ah
<nixternal> I took a few classes, that's it...I quickly removed it from my memory though :)
<Jucato> oh.. you unlearned :)
<nixternal> I think I did
<nixternal> although I can still make sense of c# code
<Jucato> tsk tsk :D
<nixternal> I am gonna go chill for a minute and see if this head ache goes away
<nixternal> back in a few
<ryanakca> hmm... would this be a apt:/ kio/KDE thing, and anybody feel like taking a shot at answering? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+question/15986
<Rudd-X> hey nixternal
<Rudd-X> when you come back
<Rudd-X> ping me and I'll send you the userconfig script I've been working on
<daskreech> Jucato: c# isn't that hard to make sense of :)
<Jucato> I don't even want to know :)
<daskreech> tsk tsk
<daskreech>  Know thy enemy?
<Jucato> one language at a time is enough for me
<begert_> what language is your focus jucato?
<Jucato> C++ -> Qt ->KDE
<begert_> cool
<Jucato> now if I can only get myself to really focus :D
<BigPick> Java, C, assembly, python
<BigPick> I refuse to learn C++
<BigPick> So anybody had a chance to try that upgrade-manager patch?
<begert_> I do C++ at my work, but mostly learned VHDL in school (which I have been slowly forgetting for over a year now)
<Rudd-X> hey jucato
<Rudd-X> anyone up for testing a new version of userconfig I have here?
<BigPick> Sure, but I don't know how valuable the input from a peon like me will be.
<Rudd-X> oh, extremely valuable
<Rudd-X> where can I send the file to ya?
<BigPick> wpickard@du.edu
<BigPick> Allright, I'm gonna run the patched update-manager against my two sandbox towers. I have em both setup with default feisty installs.
<BigPick> Cross your fingers.
<Rudd-X> (Y)
<Rudd-X> oooooooooh
<Rudd-X> good luck
<Rudd-X> I'm sending you userconfig now
<begert_> 2 sandox towers....nice
<begert_> *sandbox
<BigPick> 2 old dells that I scavanged.
<BigPick> I collect old computer parts.
<BigPick> Ones a PIII, the other is a P4.
<begert_> nice, I have an old computer (at least all the parts) I just need a case and a PS
<BigPick> I'm not gonna run it against my '98 sony VAIO with a PII coppermine.
<BigPick> Thats running my firewall atm :)
<Rudd-X> heh, I collect used cigarrette boxes.  I biet your hobby is MUCH more useful than mine.
<Rudd-X> :-)
<Rudd-X> I just sent you an email with the attached file
<Rudd-X> thanks for pitching in!
<BigPick> Meh, not really.
<BigPick> Anything I can do to help.
<BigPick> Its gonna take a sec for me to get it. My University's email is a piece.
<Rudd-X> (Y)
<Rudd-X> I sent it to jriddell.org
<Rudd-X> jr at...
<begert_> so if I wanted to get my feet wet in some kubuntu dev goodness, where is a good place to start?  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu?
<Rudd-X> ubuntu really needs a janitorial job list list
<Rudd-X> I already pitched in with some of userconfig
<daskreech> begert_: good place to start
<daskreech>  and hang out here
<daskreech>  Hobbsee will poke you with a stick
<begert_> I figured hanging out here would be a good place to start
<nosrednaekim> begert_: thats how I started
<nosrednaekim> begert_: doing user support in #kubuntu is also highly appreciated
<begert_> can do what I can
<begert_> been using kubuntu for about a year on and off, but don't know much more than the basics (for now)
<BigPick> Begert, you and I are in the same boat man, just getting our feet wet.
<BigPick> Hey Rudd, this looks awesome so far.
<BigPick> I haven't really tried breaking it yet but it does work as expected.
<nosrednaekim> begert_: you leran alot in #kubuntu.... Jucato is teh master ;)
<begert_> noted
<BigPick> This has been one of by biggest pet peeves with our user managment system. I love the new groups tab.
<Rudd-X> thanks :-)
<Rudd-X> thanks you have NO IDEA how great I feel just reading that!
<BigPick> Nah man I do. I feel ya. Its why we do open source :)
<Rudd-X> now, there are a few mongrels roaming around that code, esp. in the "primary group vs. secondary groups" department
<Rudd-X> but I marked up carefully the parts of the source where the fixes should be applied as FIXMEs
<Rudd-X> wel not where they should be applied, but it's got something to do with it :-)
<BigPick> I liked that differentiation though. Those descriptive names are gonna help newcomers out alot.
<Rudd-X> oh yeah
<Rudd-X> I think it's a bit better than the ubuntu users-admin tool
<BigPick> I know when I was switching over from NT I was so lost on the Unix groups thing.
<Rudd-X> but we need to get the list of "privileges" more complete than it is right now its only a showcase
<BigPick> Still am.
<BigPick> Yeah I noticed that, and we need to make sure the descriptions aren't misleading.
<Rudd-X> oh I should warn you, I coded that drunk
<Rudd-X> hahaha
<Rudd-X> but I tested it on my own user account
<Rudd-X> if anything goes wrong, python will just except on the console and refuse to do stupid stuff
<Rudd-X> thats what I looooooove about python: it's got so many batteries included, drunken codign is no problem
 * Jucato is not a master
<BigPick> Well its working flawlessly so far. God bless scripted languages.
<Rudd-X> come on Jucato leave modesty aside
<nosrednaekim> Jucato is also humble...
<Jucato> yes I am :P
<Rudd-X> yeah I just did sudo chown rudd-o /usr/bin/userconfig ; kwrite /usr/bin/userconfig
<nosrednaekim> all hail python!
<Rudd-X> HAIL THE SNAKE!
<BigPick> There are things I can't stand about python though. As far as aesthetics go, I'm a Java guy.
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Rudd-X> aesthetics?  what, do you like braces?
<Rudd-X> come on you gotta be kiddin' me :-)
<BigPick> You bet :)
<Rudd-X> I'm a brace-free man
<BigPick> I like me semicolons and stuff.
<BigPick> I'm dislexic adhd, it keeps me honest.
<Rudd-X> I hate them
<Rudd-X> braces and semicolons are an invention of the devil
<Rudd-X> especially on latin american keyboards
<Rudd-X> I have to contort my fingers to make them pop onscreen
<BigPick> But python rules with how it handles lists and such.
<BigPick> But your talking to a guy who loves to use MASM and LASM whenever I can :)
<BigPick> I'm a little more than slightly wrong in the head.
<Rudd-X> GODDAMNIT amarok died AGAIN
<Rudd-X> amarok+pulse = not a good combo
<Rudd-X> and I was on a roll wit the music here!
<BigPick> Ewww... <3 @ Amarok!
<Rudd-X> no, it doesn't need <3.  IT needs a cluestick.
<BigPick> Amarok is my favorite music player of all time hands down.
<Rudd-X> oh that's absolutely unarguable
<Rudd-X> it's mine too
<Rudd-X> but lately it's been less than cooperative over here
<daskreech> Rudd-X: The snake?
<Rudd-X> snake = python
<Rudd-X> I miss /disrok on Xchat
<Rudd-X> I'm just booting Windows right now to produce a new mixdown
<BigPick> So what is the status with the Adept "Version Upgrade" button. Was it removed because of severe suckage?
<Rudd-X> adept DIES
<Rudd-X> it really DIES quite often
<Rudd-X> and it dies on critical stages
<BigPick> Don't get me started.
<Rudd-X> it's been more than ten dpkg-reconfigures over here thanks to adept
<BigPick> I think its abhorent how slow it is to index and search.
<Rudd-X> I think adept needs a good old binary search
<Rudd-X> but it has the same klistview problem amarok has
<BigPick> If it can't do it in Nlogn is doing something way wrong.
<Rudd-X> when a list is long, it takes AGES to fitler
<Rudd-X> it's not doing it ologn
<Rudd-X> because klistview is not model view controller
<Rudd-X> it's just impossible
<Rudd-X> that is one thing the GTK devs got RIGHT
<BigPick> Shit.
<Rudd-X> (well they've gotten MANY things right, if sulphur doesn't rain down on me after recognizing it)
<BigPick> But seriously neither of my sandboxes have show the "Version Upgrade" button in adept.
<daskreech> BigPick: Most really powerful things on Linux take a while to get into
<Rudd-X> you should really just dist-upgrade on the command line
<Rudd-X> much more control
<BigPick> Doesn't matter since I'm downloading it manually.
<daskreech> BigPick: I'm still soaking in iptables
<Rudd-X> daskreech: I have the impression BigPick is really on top of things
<Rudd-X> iptables?  :-)
<Rudd-X> I come from the ipfwadm age
<Rudd-X> through IPchains
<BigPick> pfft pf > iptables
<daskreech> Rudd-X: Python isn't a snake :)
<BigPick> I would dist-upgrade if I wasn't trying to patch upgrade manager.
<Rudd-X> a python is a snake, isn't it?
<Rudd-X> oic
<BigPick> wait what... Python is a snake... I think...
<Rudd-X> I'm mixing down a 3 hour mix set using nuendo under windows XP under Linux on a headless machine connected through Ethernet displaying through VNC watching it go down through KRDC
<Rudd-X> it's kind of contorted
<Rudd-X> but it's the only way I'll get the mixdown going
<BigPick> Wow... holy crap.
<Rudd-X> screenie?
<BigPick> Oh hey, can I add something to our wishlist while we are on the subject of media?
<daskreech> Python is named after Monty Python :)
<Rudd-X> lemme paste a link
<Rudd-X> wishlist? sure
<BigPick> Can we shoot mplayer?
<Rudd-X> (daskreech: granted but the icon is a snake)
<Rudd-X> http://rudd-o.com/archives/2007/10/20/solving-choppy-sound-and-audio-stutter-in-vmware/windows-xp-on-vmware-on-linux-in-a-headless-machine-through-xrealvnc-displayed-through-krdc/
<daskreech> I know I think that's really stupid :)
<BigPick> Shoot mplayer and possibly stop sucking at all things streaming media?
<daskreech> BigPick: What does that have to do with mplayer?
<daskreech> Argh
<daskreech>  KDE
<Rudd-X> mplayer is REALLY REALLY POOR quality
<BigPick> Exactly.
<daskreech> Yeah but it's none KDE
<Rudd-X> it plays ALL media formats... just as long as the moon is full, and everything is just right
<BigPick> Mplayer is the only damned thing I can get to stream.
<Rudd-X> it doens't work well with Pulse
<BigPick> that screenshot is just epic
<Rudd-X> it either segvs or aborts or sigills when you drag an icon to it
<Rudd-X> thanks BigPick  :-)
<BigPick> Kinda reminds me of that Megadeth song. "Sweating Bullets"
<Rudd-X> in which sense?
<Rudd-X> I never heard that song
<BigPick> Hello me... Meet the real me
<Rudd-X> ?
<Rudd-X> I need a little more context here :-D
<BigPick> Well, me... it's nice talking to myselfA credit to dementiaSome day you too will know my painAnd smile its blacktooth grinIf the war inside my headWon't take a day off I'll be deadMy icy fingers claw your backHere I come again
<BigPick> Lyrics
<BigPick> The sceenshot just reminded me of thos lyrics is all :)
<Rudd-X> OIC
<Rudd-X> I definitely didn't want to go to windows to do the job, but the truth is Ardour is just crappy when compared to Nuendo
<Rudd-X> nuendo is so much better
<Rudd-X> even though ardour has a much better stretch tool (GUI-wuise) the stretchtool in nuendo is superior in quality (MPEX) and it's annoyoing how the keyboard combos in ardour are almost unlearnable
<Rudd-X> I honestly tried, you don't know how hard, to make a long mix in Ardour... but it's futile, nuendo is so much better
<BigPick> I love audacity. But I do alot of technical signal processing.
<Rudd-X> Audacity is cool but it won't work with Pulse.
<BigPick> Maybe the problem here is pulse.
<Rudd-X> Besides it's too simple, I need a multitrack mixer for what I do, and audacity is not it.
<Rudd-X> actually the last time I ran ardour I ran it directly on the machien with the soundcard
<Rudd-X> I wish Audacity worked with pulse though, it woudl make quick audio edits painless for me
<Rudd-X> but audacity just won't cut it for a three-hour mix set
<Rudd-X> hey, wanna listen?
<Rudd-X> http://rudd-o.com/wp-content/uploads/mixdown.mp3
<Rudd-X> sorry
<Rudd-X> wrong url
<Rudd-X> http://rudd-o.com/wp-content/uploads/audio/mixdown.mp3
<Rudd-X> that's the url
<BigPick> sure, lemme fire it up.
<BigPick> What genre is it?
<Rudd-X> xmms plays it up just fine
<Rudd-X> it's mostly dance
<Rudd-X> DAMN wrong url again
<Rudd-X> http://rudd-o.com/wp-content/uploads/audio/tmp-mixdown.mp3
<Rudd-X> I love that xmms lets me scroll in time even in HTTP resources
<Rudd-X> sorry audacious
<Rudd-X> but apparently that feture is now broken in gutsy
<BigPick> Uh huh... I'm not really sure what this is... but okay...
<Rudd-X> it begins with slow reggae dance and it ends in club dance
<Rudd-X> goes thru all the genres
<Rudd-X> it's 70 tracks
<Rudd-X> but since you mentioned Megadeth, I highly doubt you'll like it
<BigPick> sweet. Nah, its good... but yeah I'm a huge metal head.
<Rudd-X> feel free to dl it
<BigPick> Oh I'm having amarok stream it as we speak.
<Rudd-X> it's an earlier edition, I'm mixing down a new one which has a few more tracks and removes some tracks that just didn't fit properly there
<Rudd-X> amarok!  amarok rules :-)  We have a love-hate relationship here.  I'm actually listening to it too right now with amarok.
<BigPick> Riga ding dong! Diggy diggy do!
<Rudd-X> hahahaa that song's not exactly brainy in the lyrics department
<Rudd-X> "I'm a fat dog!"
<BigPick> Hey, I can't usually understand a damn work my death metal bands sing so its all god.
<BigPick> Black metal: I don't even wanna know.
<Rudd-X> (Y) lol
<BigPick> HAHA "You better fucking understand!" Didn't expect that.
<Rudd-X> me neither the first time I listened to that song, it's kind of a too "sweet" song to have that phrase pop up!
<BigPick> From the mouth of an angel comes...
<daskreech> Rudd-X: #amarok.radio ?
<Rudd-X> oh indeed, cascada's singer is an angel
<Rudd-X> daskreech: not really
<Rudd-X> http://rudd-o.com/wp-content/uploads/audio/tmp-mixdown.mp3
<Rudd-X> you can stream it
<Rudd-X> but since gutsy I haven't been able to use either xmms or audacious to skip in the file
<daskreech> Rudd-X: No I'm saying do you want a spot on the radio station?
<Rudd-X> I heard that it only allowed for free as in freedom music to be streamed
<Rudd-X> and I have none of that :-(
<Rudd-X> but if it came down to good dance free music, I don't see why not
<Rudd-X> what are the reqs?
<Rudd-O> /notice daSkreech still there?
<Rudd-X> goddammnit
<Rudd-X> it doesnt work in kopete
<daskreech> Ha ha
<daskreech> what was the xchat one you missed?
<Rudd-X>  disrok
<Rudd-X> an alias that showed what I was listening to in th echannel
<Rudd-X> no longer available in kovnersation or kopete
<Rudd-X> this is konversation
<Rudd-O> and this is kopete
<daskreech> Rudd-X: try /media
 * Rudd-X is listening to Mix down by Rudd-O on Tentative new mix [Amarok]
<Rudd-X> OHHHHHHHHHHHH
<daskreech> Either I think
<Rudd-X> (Y) deeply thank you
<daskreech> In  kopete you can have it announce everytime the track changes
<Rudd-X> that would be annoying
<daskreech>  nice if you wanna get banned quick
<Rudd-X> bu since this track is not gonna change for about 2:30 hours.... that wouldn't be a problem right now
<daskreech> Or banned slow :)
<Rudd-X> rofl
<BigPick> Kopete has been giving me a ton of sas recently.
<BigPick> Mostly with IRC channels.
<Rudd-X> sas?
<Rudd-X> what's sas?
<BigPick> You know sas, being uppity.
<Rudd-X> ohghhhh
<Rudd-X> well kopete isn't my choice for IRC
<BigPick> Thing your grandma smaked you around for
<Rudd-X> it's too... kopetey
<BigPick> Yeah, I'm not likeing it much.
<BigPick> What are you using for irc?
<Rudd-X> plus I get to listen to real conversations with festival on konversation, while on kopete it's futile
<daskreech> sass
 * daskreech reserves right to hate Kopete
<Rudd-X> rofl
<Rudd-X> sass!!!  that's the word!
<BigPick> sass ... I can't spell worth a damn
<BigPick> konversation you say...
<Rudd-X> ok I'm officially on my third beer
<BigPick> I can tell.
<Rudd-X> konvo rules because I can have a qt to text plugin plugged in on kttsd and it speaks
<Rudd-X> I don't need to stare at the skreen to keep tabs on my knovos
<Rudd-X> konvos
<Rudd-X> "bigpick says: konversation you say"
<Rudd-X> I just bought a cepstral voice to go along with it
<Rudd-X> it's a woman's voice so you'll all sound effeminate :-)
<Rudd-X> rofl
<Rudd-X> actually that was the best-quality voice in cepstral's library
<Rudd-X> and it was only thirty bucks
 * Hobbsee wondesr why this is not all in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Rudd-X> hahhaa
<Tm_T> I so agree
<Rudd-X> worth it, now I can sleep through my support schedule and have the computer alert me when a gimp wants support
<BigPick> Because he is on his third beer, thats why
<Rudd-X> ok, that's true, why don't we talk #kubuntu-devel stuff?
<daskreech> How do we get Adept to speed up searching ?
<Rudd-X> the amarok devs have the answer
<BigPick> Hash tables.
<daskreech> oh Hobbsee  can you poke begert_  with a stick? :)
<ScottK> Rewrite it from scratch or use apt whichever you find easier.
<Rudd-X> they've been working hard on a playlist klistview thingie that works ologn
<Hobbsee> daskreech: where?
<daskreech> YEah I've been following the blogs with muted interest
<BigPick> Anyone wanna help me test out this patch for the dist-upgrade scripts?
<Rudd-X> because thousands of tracks on the playlist was really insane
<daskreech> Hobbsee: Oh I didn't ask if there was a preference
<daskreech> whereever new devs normally get it
<Rudd-X> BigPick: I would but I need to take a peek at the patch and currently I have nothing to distupgrade now
<BigPick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/154493
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154493 in adept "Distribution Upgrade fails to complete -- Cannot allocate memory (dup-of: 107188)" [Undecided,In progress]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107188 in update-manager "[MASTER] [kde] Upgrade tool crashed with " Cannot allocate memory" (edgy -> feisty)" [High,Confirmed]
<BigPick> When you feel like it. All info is there.
<Rudd-X> thanks
<Rudd-X> I'm going in
<Rudd-X> that's ONE WEIRD bug
<BigPick> Okay, I really have to take issue with strigi being included by default now.
<daskreech> How much CPU is it using?
<BigPick> Yeah, its taken me two days to find that little bit of the problem.
<BigPick> Its not the cpu usage, I find the search function very difficult to use.
<Rudd-X> it's not the CPU thing
<Rudd-X> its the search thing
<Rudd-X> and the fact that it completely swamps the disk queues
<BigPick> Not having a standard gui is very off-putting.
<Rudd-X> because for some reason it's SO FUCKING FAST that it doesn't bother to set the ioprio and sched to batch
<Rudd-X> (sarcasm alert)
<Rudd-X> two biggies
<Rudd-X> 1) it doesn't set itself to batch neither in the io dept. nor in the sched dept.
<Rudd-X> 2) it doesn't use posix_fadvise and posix_madvise to alert the kernel that we DO NOT WANT the files it just indexed in the CACHE!
<BigPick> Well, there is no doubt that once it has created the index, the serched are very fast, but the searches aren't effective.
<Rudd-X> oh and of course the searches aren't very effective thats true
<Rudd-X> and it lacks a decent user interface a la Beagle BEST
<Rudd-X> and it doesn't search among kmail and stuff
<Rudd-X> it's only in the filespace
<BigPick> Well, some of the filespace, if I need to search outside my own home directory forget it.
<Rudd-X> I saw a talk at Google through google video, very intersting, everyone was hailing how fast strigi was, but strigi is so behind in features ...
<Rudd-X> BigPick: yes it just won't let itself configure to search /usr/share/doc or /home/shared for example, UNLESS you edit the config file by hand
<daskreech> How are you Hobbsee ?
<BigPick> From a programer's point of view strigi is awsome, it uses all of the statistically superior algorithms available, but from a user point of view it is a bear.
<Rudd-X> FUCKFUCKFUCK someone set the oven to OFF
<Rudd-X> BigPick: fully agreed
<Hobbsee> daskreech: good, dealing with bugs, and wondering who these people are
<BigPick> Me, I'm a peon just a bug.
<BigPick> Ignore me, I'm shutting up.
<Rudd-X> Hobbsee: hi there
<Rudd-X> we're just friendly neighborhood spidercoders
<Jucato> Hobbsee: budding new volunteers to make your day :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: fair enough :)
<Rudd-X> Hobbsee: would you test a new version of userconfig I wrote?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: we're here to make your life fun & exciting
<BigPick> I was testing Rudds new userconfig, which was awesome.
<Rudd-X> oh it wasn't awesome it only has one small change
<BigPick> And I'm just looking for more input on the dist-upgrade memory errors.
<Rudd-X> BigPick: you know what might help? valgrind
<Rudd-X> maybe you can valgrind the process
<Rudd-X> it woud for SURE be as slow as nothing you've ever exprienced
<Rudd-X> but it would tell you for sure where th eleak is
<BigPick> True, but so far I have identified at least two leak sources. I plugged the first one and now the others are cropping up.
<Rudd-X> hahhaa they're equal opportunity leaks
<daskreech> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekgutsy/Kubuntu1 might help
<Hobbsee> daskreech: ah yes, i forgot that was on
 * Rudd-X serves 2 slices of meatlovers pizza
<Rudd-X> yum!
<Rudd-X> (and not precisely the package manager)
<daskreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Rudd-X> that just cracked me up!
<Rudd-X> hahha
<daskreech> Hey jjesse
<jjesse> hello daskreech
<Hobbsee> bug 154771
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154771 in update-manager "Kubuntu 7.10 Upgrading to Kubuntu 7.10 and after gives error and says Distribution is Up To Date" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154771
<BigPick> Wait... why is upgrading itself?
<claydoh> did't that one get fixed (in proposed)
<Hobbsee> no idea
<ScottK> Because there's no need to run the upgrader when you're already runny the new release.
<BigPick> I experinced the error where adept would still show the "Version Upgrade" button even after a successful upgrade but this seemes odd.
 * ScottK assumes it kicks in to get from the -devel release to the released release.
<BigPick> Well the descriptions are vague. Everyone is confirming the bug no one explains what initiates the update.
<claydoh> it was happening to me untill today's updates, devel user here
<jjesse> man i love my slingbox
<daskreech> ScottK: yeah but people who have had "issues" upgrading are worried they still haven't upgraded
<Rudd-X> well, I'm heading off
<Rudd-X> and before doing that, I'm gonna post a bug report + the file of userconfig
<BigPick> Well in my case, thanks to the upgrader crashing, it left my box unbootable.
<ScottK> daskreech: Understand.
<ScottK> But I don't see any SRU criteria such a change would meet.
<BigPick> So for me it was a legit worry when I saw the upgrade button come up again.
<BigPick> ScottK: In some instances the updater did not cleanly exit after detecting no updates.
 * daskreech sighs as people keep pointing out I read the title of the post, then skipped the body and hit the question at the end. Why? Because I have no idea what Uncharted is. So to answer the question at the end...
<daskreech> http://blog.nixternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/kde4.png
<daskreech> Wrong clipboard
<ScottK> BigPick: A crash can be fixed, I think, no question, but an extra notification doesn't qualify, IMO.
<BigPick> ScottK: I have found it very frustrating how this upgrade problem keeps getting bounced back and forth between the adept and update-manager projects. I just want this danged thing to work properly for people.
<ScottK> Understand.
<ScottK> The trick is to make sure we don't make it worse.
<Rudd-X> cya gents!
<BigPick> Understood, but at this point the entire process is fubared. When we are having to tell people to just go to the command line and run a manual upgrade, that is defeating the entire purpose set out for including these upgrade tools.
<BigPick> As it stands, the button remaining even after the upgrade is confusing to the end user. The entire point of adding it was to make it less confusing for the end-user to upgrade.
<ScottK> Well that might add up to "a significant regression", so maybe if a reasonable fix were developed it would qualify.  When I said changing the extra notification wouldn't qualify, it was for what is essentially a cosmetic issue.
<BigPick> I see. I apologize, this entire ordeal has my blood boiling.
<ScottK> I can certainly understand being frustrated.
<Hobbsee>  /me wishes people would look in the required code, and fix it, rather than whining hwo it doesnt work.
 * Hobbsee thinks that'd be quicker.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Does restarting the auto-sunc tool fall within your archive admin powers?
<ScottK> sunc/sync
<Hobbsee> ScottK: nope.
<daskreech> I normally start whining when I'm tired or when the Philosphy of the project prevents it
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that'll require drescher access.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: OK.  Thanks.  I guess I'll wait for tomorrow.  There's a package I need to bugfix that didn't quite make it before auto-sync got tired and went to sleep.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> poor autosync.  feed it coffee.
<ScottK> Please see 'that'll require drescher access.'
<BigPick> Hobbsee: I have been looking at the code for two days and submitted one partial patch, as insignificant as it may be.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Hobbsee> haha
<ScottK> BigPick: If it gives you any idea where we are on this, we got a fix into Feisty after the Gutsy Beta (maybe even after RC) that made it so every single upgrade on machines with less than ~ 1.5gb swap didn't fail.
<ScottK> It's, um complex.
<BigPick> I'm well aware. If it was simple I wouldn't have two tower constantly running through the Feisty->Gusty update process to try and diagnose this.
<BigPick> Sandbox tower 2 is 18 minutes away from completing its 3rd upgrade attempt using my fourth patch. Cross your fingers.
<ScottK> X
<BigPick> This problem brassed me off after it corrupted my install on my laptop. First time I have been motivated to contribute to Kubuntu development.
<Hobbsee> hm, how do i add a user to a group again?
<jjesse> trhough system settings?
<Hobbsee> i'm on gnome
<jjesse> d'oh
<Hobbsee> there's a command line way to do it
<Jucato> System -> Administration -> Users ?
<Jucato> adduser username group?
<Hobbsee> ah, is that it?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: You can also just edit /etc/group
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i tried that.  no dice.
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ScottK> OK
<Hobbsee> oh, i need to log out again afterwards, dont i?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> annoying ain't it? :P
<daskreech> To get a new group? yeah
<daskreech> Anyone used the SF wiki?
<Hobbsee> yup.  got it
<Jucato> what got it?
<daskreech> New group
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> ah
<BigPick> Just for future reference, you can add an existing user to an existing group on the command line by "adduser USER GROUP"
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Jucato> [11:07] <Jucato> adduser username group?
<Jucato> >:)
<BigPick> Oh yeah, didn't see that LMAO
<BigPick> DOH! Too slow!
<daskreech> If it can be done it can probably be done on the command line
<daskreech> by a small shell script :)
<BigPick> Brb, switching to konversation...
<BigPick> Ah, much better.
<daskreech> much
 * daskreech should sign back into KDE
<BigPick> Wow, Tower 2 is almost complete and system guard shows physical memory usage pegged
<BigPick> Pegged in a good way that is, it has remained at a constant 90% of physical memory and 1% of swap with 70% cpu usage
<BigPick> even got youtube and amarok running in the background.
<edenbeast> hi I'd like to report https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-7/+bug/104722 --> /usr/bin/esd is in esound not esound-common(so this can probably be closed?), I would comment on it in launchpad but I've been waiting for over an hour and still don't have my login. Anyway, thanks a lot. :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104722 in kubuntu-7 "Cannot find /usr/bin/esd" [Undecided,New]
<BigPick> I am pleased to announce that Tower 2 successfully completed the dis-upgrade.py script without error for the first time.
<BigPick> If these results can be replicated with other users, how should I got about attempting to get this patch pushed?
<Hobbsee> sounds good
<BigPick> Well, that didn't really answer my question, but its good to have your support :)
<BigPick> Allright, I'm going to bed. See you all later.
<mhb> good morning
<Hobbsee> heya mhb!
<Jucato> eek!
 * Jucato runs for his life
<mhb> Jucato: I don't really plan to murder you :o)
<Jucato> not yet?
<Jucato> oh ok
<mhb> Jucato: but if packagekit turns out to be even slower than YaST package manager then I might change my mind :o)
<Jucato> oh great... I keep on forgetting to try out suse 10.3...
<Jucato> I need to pry myself from the desktop for a week
<nixternal> Jucato: let me spare you the suse 10.3 details...it is by far their best release yet...totally impressed
<Jucato> nixternal: ooh :)
<nixternal> it was very responsive and fast on my machine, in which I tried 10.2 and 10.1
<n8k99> would you recommend it over vista? :P
 * n8k99 runs and hides behind the pumpkin patch
<Jucato> I just got around to booting it up. it was quite fast. and kate... started fast too :D
<mhb> fast as in?
<mhb> faster than kubuntu?
<mhb> nixternal: thanks for mentioning me back there in the openweek session, I was flattered :o)
<Jucato> (yes? :P)
<nixternal> mhb: totally deserved it!
<nixternal> superdev is your new nickname
<Jucato> :D
<mhb> thanks
<mhb> well you should be the public face of kubuntu :o)
<Jucato> it's the flattering hour :)
<Jucato> nixternal: you really rock you now that? :)
<Jucato> mhb: you rock too! (so don't kill me just yet)
<mhb> kudos to you for speaking at the openweek. Your talk was very nice and I hope it will bring some of the more active users over to devel.
<Hobbsee> that'd be cool.  we need more devs.
<nixternal> Jucato: I wish I did, but obviously not
<nixternal> Hobbsee: Riddell and I had future devs foaming at the mouth
<nixternal> and we got some pretty good ideas too
<nixternal> and then we smacked them with a KDE 4.0 LiveCD release for the holidays
<nixternal> then they passed out
<Jucato> hahah now you have to make sure of that :P
<Hobbsee> nixternal: woot!
<nixternal> jcastro: I do need to know what your response to "2nd class citizen" would have been
<Jucato> someone asked that?
<nixternal> actually no
<nixternal> but Jorge was ready for them if they did
<nixternal> I think we put any stop to the thought before it occurred though
<Jucato> orly? >:)
<nixternal> seeing as Kubuntu has had the largest rollouts of any *buntu distro
 * Jucato has a devilish grin
<nixternal> Canary Islands, Georgia, and the French Parliament
<nixternal> oh, and my court house that runs Ubuntu and Kubuntu in their kiosks
<Jucato> hehehe
<Hobbsee> oh, someone should have asked.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it's not too late yet >:)
 * Jucato has a devilish grin again
<nixternal> I have been trying to get a speeding ticket so I can go and play with Kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> true dat.
 * Jucato wished he was there :(
<nixternal> towards the end, my head ache was kicking in
<nixternal> Hobbsee: how goeth the schooling for you?
<nixternal> mine has been insane..I will never take this many courses at once ever again
<Hobbsee> nixternal: would be good if i had the motivation to actually do some work
<nixternal> you and I both
<Jucato> you and you and me both three
<nixternal> lol
 * Jucato didn't make any sense..
<nixternal> Jucato: you going to school now?
<nixternal> I know you were going to start
<Jucato> I wish.. but they will only start accepting applications by feb :(
<nixternal> ahh, that stinks
<nixternal> you see the news of the wild fires in California?
<Jucato> yeah... :(
<nixternal> that is insane
 * Jucato tries to relate the 2 subjects
<nixternal> my aunt has lost both her house and her business
<Jucato> aaah "stinks" and "insane"...
<Jucato> oh that's bad :(
<nixternal> I have the TV on and keep seeing it
<nixternal> believe it or not, she is in high spirits as well as the others
<nixternal> I seen some really neat stories tonight about the whole situation
<mhb> wow, yast is Huge
<nixternal> a huge pain in the arse
 * Jucato still likes it though. the admin tool, not the frontend package manager
<nixternal> you want to see a great setup tool, check out PCLOS
<serzholino> Hi! Can anyone reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/restricted-manager/+bug/156559
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156559 in restricted-manager "restricted-manager-kde control module fails to load" [Undecided,New]
<nixternal> I do like their configuration setup
<Jucato> nixternal: that's drakconf.. from mandriva...
<nixternal> nice
<Jucato> and it's GTK :D
<nixternal> not so nice
<Jucato> and I think it was a sort of "inspired from" YaST... (not sure really w/c came first)
<Jucato> pclos isn't really that shy about using unconventional things to make users life easier (maybe?) apt-rpm, syanptic on KDE, drakconf...
<mhb> serzholino: not here
<nixternal> Jucato: and that is why I totally despise it as an OS
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> users might as well just use Windows
<nixternal> it looks like it, and runs like it
<Jucato> at least they changed the logo now :D
 * Jucato has a thing for distro artwork...
<mhb> serzholino: well at least not on the real system
<nixternal> serzholino: works fine here, just told me I need to load the restricted-modules
 * nixternal hurries and removes this restricted crap
<Jucato> heheh
<mhb> yes, distro artwork is nice
<nixternal> I also kind of like the PCLOS KMenu as well
<nixternal> my only problem though, is I can't stand a ton of submenus
<mhb> but it's problematic as well. If we use the default (think Oxygen or Tango) nobody would be able to diferentiate between Kubuntu and, say, Gentoo
<serzholino> mhb: is your system upgraded form feisty?
<nixternal> that is why I really like our menu...I go to internet, and all of the internet stuff is there
<mhb> serzholino: it is, although I upgraded before restricted-manager was even created
<nixternal> my system is upgraded from dapper, to edgy, to feisty, to gutsy, and in a couple of days to hardy
<Jucato> nixternal: it only gets messy after installing a few dozen ups :)
<Jucato> er.. apps :P
<serzholino> two of my systems was initially installed as breezy :)
<nixternal> ya, but people who usually install a few dozen apps, install a few dozen of the same thing with a different name
<serzholino> and one as feisty
<serzholino> and all 3 have this problem :(
<nixternal> well I can say that I removed hoary for Mepis and breezy for Slackware
<nixternal> or maybe I have that backwards
<nixternal> I think I do
<nixternal> serzholino: is restricted-manager the only one with that problem?
<serzholino> I even tried creating new user, same thing
<nixternal> how about user management
<serzholino> nixternal: yes
<serzholino> user management works ok
<nixternal> hrmm, I have seen more than one having that issue before...it is just a config that was stuck and didn't get the update I think...we typically see that a lot during the dev cycles
<serzholino> system config? how can i update it?
<nixternal> Jucato: speaking of PCLOS. their top 4 devs jumped ship to work on Foresight KDE
<Jucato> kool
<nixternal> jtate, int, and I can't remember the other 2
 * Jucato likes foresight's colors better than ubuntu's :P
<nixternal> well it might be kool, but I asked Kevin Harris and Ken VanDeen about it, and told them that I hope it doesn't turn out like PCLOS..granted you will get the users, but you will kill Linux
<nixternal> Ken said that he wouldn't let that happen
<nixternal> and yes, the green is better than the brown, even though I am not a fan of either color
<nixternal> nothing beats blooo
<nixternal> oh well, sleep time
<nixternal> k'nite
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> k'night! :D
<nixternal> hehe
<serzholino> error is in this statement:
<serzholino>         return (t,
<serzholino>             # %(os)s stands for the OS name. Prefix it or suffix it,
<serzholino>             #  but do not replace it.
<serzholino>             _('Proprietary drivers do not have public source code that %(os)s '
<serzholino>             'developers are free to modify. They represent a risk to you '
<serzholino>             'because they are only available on the types of computer chosen by '
<serzholino>             'the manufacturer, and security updates to them depend solely on the '
<serzholino>             'responsiveness of the manufacturer. %(os)s cannot fix or improve '
<serzholino>             'these drivers.') % {'os': get_os_name()}
<serzholino>         )
<serzholino> commenting out  "% {'os': get_os_name()}" helps
<mhb> hmm, then the bug is in the get_os_name() function
<mhb> the translation is harmless otherwise
<mhb> perhaps it reports something strange on the Live CD... or do you experience it on your system, too?
<serzholino> yes, on my system upgraded from feisty
<serzholino> on liveCD all is ok
<serzholino> but i didn't checked out console output
<mhb> serzholino: I have a test script for you
<serzholino> and i booted liveCd with english language, but on installed system i use Ukrainian language
<serzholino> mhb: great :)
<mhb> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/747653
<mhb> tell me what it outputs
<mhb> i get "Ubuntu"
<mhb> but you may encounter the same error message you got with your bug
<serzholino> hmm, replasing problem sataement to" _('%(a)s') % {'a': get_os_name()}" gives "Ubuntu" too
<serzholino> maybe it is confised by "os" variable name?
<mhb> so the test script returns "Ubuntu" ?
<mhb> for you?
<serzholino> yes
<mhb> it is not confused by it on 99% systems, and I don't see a reason why it should be confused with it
<serzholino> but change %(os)s to %(a)s fixes this problem
<mhb> ValueError: unsupported format character ' ' (0x20) at index 103
<mhb> that's the error
<mhb> basically what it means is that it complains about a white space
<mhb> but 0x20 is the "ordinary" white space Python normally doesn't care about at all
<mhb> serzholino: I am happy that your problem is gone. However, I really don't see a reason why 'os' should work better or worse than 'a', that is not how the language should behave
<mhb> serzholino: which means I'd be happy to fix it in the branch if I knew why does this happen, and I don't. What we obviously need here is better bug triage.
<mhb> If we (the developers) cannot really reproduce it, we cannot be sure it's not a wild bug in Python or elsewhere that happens only on a certain machine
<mhb> serzholino: could you do some testing for us? Please try to replace the 'a' that now works with 'os' back again and then maybe 'bah' or something longer
<mhb> would that be possible?
<mhb> I have to go now, sorry, but feel free to ping me here or respond to the bug, I am subscribed to all restricted manager bugs.
<serzholino> mhb: replacing back to os desn't work
<serzholino> gonna try to launch with different languages
<serzholino> maybe this is translation rtelated
<serzholino> mhb: anythins that starts with "os" gives error
<_StefanS_> morning
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> anyone else getting prompted for upgrading to final gutsy every time there's new updates in adept?
<_StefanS_> kinda wierd
<_StefanS_> happens on all my machines
<Jucato> yep
<_StefanS_> so its a known thing
<Jucato> yes I think so. it's a bug :)
<_StefanS_> oka
<serzholino> mhb: The problem is in space before second %(os)s . Removing it heps. Launching systemsettings with english locale doesn't help
<_StefanS_> Jucato: do you also have problems with kdmtheme?
<Jucato> um.. I haven't upgraded my gutsy for 2 weeks :P
<Jucato> well not 2 weeks...
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<_StefanS_> a full upgrade is not really needed
<Jucato> waiting for traffic to die and bug fixes to come :)
<_StefanS_> just install kdmtheme and it
<serzholino> mhb: Finally! The problem is locale related. When i changed my locale from uk_UA.UTF8 to en_US.UTF8, error has gone
<serzholino> I'll write comment about this in bug
<Hobbsee> !info gstreamer0.10-esd
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-esd: GStreamer plugin for ESD. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.6-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 39 kB, installed size 108 kB
<serzholino> mhb: it's translation bug, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-uk-base/+bug/154214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154214 in language-pack-ru-base "Restricted Manager fails to start with Russian, Finnish or Japanese localization packs." [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Tonio_> hi
<Jucato> 4 hours of utter silence?
<Jucato> (and I broke it :P)
<mhb> Jucato: yeah, people mourn when I'm not around :o)
<mhb> Jucato: are you still knee deep in opensuse?
<jpatrick> mhb: sorry about last night, got kicked off net by dad
<Jucato> really? why didn't I get that memo?  :)
<Jucato> you two had a fight? and I missed it? dang!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sheesh, i wonder who will be the next person to look elsewhere
<n8k99>   /me is downloading turbolinux
<Jucato> haha I installed opensuse 10.3 2 weeks ago... I've only used it for a total of... um... 30 minutes spread about um.... 5 days?
<n8k99> not really
<mhb> jpatrick: no problem, I just didn't know what to do with the checkout .o)
<Jucato> heh the other distro that made a deal w/ MS? and in Asia? :)
<n8k99> yes
<Jucato> poor East Asians...
<jpatrick> mhb: since I upgraded to gutsy, it just won't do anything
<n8k99> yes poor East Asians
 * Jucato is (un)lucky to be Southeast :)
<mhb> Jucato: so turbolinux is popular in your parts?
<Jucato> not at all :)
<mhb> I've never heard of it before the deal
<Jucato> Linux is not popular in our parts at all... or at least not in our house :)
<Jucato> I'e heard it before, a merger of 3 (east) Asian distros
<mhb> SuSE is quite popular in our parts because Novell has a fairly large dev group in Czech Rep.
<Riddell> I've been to those offices
<mhb> I think Red Hat had some offices here, too. Alas, no ubuntu :o)
<Jucato> we have our own distro here.. but it has an extremely small following... it's a distro made by a group from a government institution
<n8k99> really?
<Jucato> n8k99: who was that for?
<n8k99> you Jucato
<jpatrick> both :P
<Jucato> http://www.bayanihan.gov.ph/
<mhb> Riddell: nice. Too bad it's Novell (its way of representing OpenSUSE as something only enthusiasts would use is terrible), otherwise I'd be happy for supporting Czech Rep.
<Jucato> it's Debian (Sarge) based...
<Riddell> well I've been to the suse offices anyway, long before Novell came along
<n8k99> who uses it? people in that governemtn agency?
<Riddell> gave them a bottle of irn bru, they were a bit bemused by that
<Jucato> n8k99: the ones who made it use it :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> you and irn bru...
<Hobbsee> which kde4 release is up next?
<mhb> Riddell: hehe :o)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 4.0
<Jucato> hm... one day I must taste that legendary irn bru...
<Riddell> (platform)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Riddell> Jucato: I'll bring some to the next UDS
<Jucato> ooh then I'll have to be there! :D
<mhb> Riddell: when are you leaving for UDS?
<mhb> aaand silence :o)
 * mhb would be happy to have Jucato on the next UDS
<mhb> provided you won't jump ship to OpenSUSE or similar :o)
 * Jucato would be happy to have Jucato on *any* UDS... :(
 * Tm_T would be happy to... sleep?
<mhb> Tm_T: that can be arranged, at no cost even :o)
<Tm_T> mhb: really?
<Riddell> mhb: probably going to London tomorrow if I can find someone to stay with
<mhb> it's going to be even gloomier here with Riddell offline
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<mhb> Riddell: are we going to catch up even with what the Ubuntuers plan for Hardy?
<mhb> What do they plan (I mean the big things), anyway?
<Riddell> mhb: that's the hope, it's why I'm subscribed to the relevant desktop BoFs at UDS
<Riddell> see the schedule for details
<mhb> okay
<mhb> I will
<Riddell> nixternal_: did you manage to make documentation ready for kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> hi phnom
<phnom> Riddell: heya
<jjesse> hello
<Jucato> morning jjesse!
<Riddell> anyone want to write an install and setup article for a magazine?
<Riddell> not clear if they'd pay
<jjesse> evening Jucato
<jjesse> i might have time what would all be involved?
<Riddell> jjesse: no idea, I can CC you in my reply and you can ask for more details
<Riddell> jjesse: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/Press_Kit_new.pdf
<mhb> news flash: IMAP for gmail accounts, woohoo
<jjesse> Riddell: sure go ahead
<Jucato> mhb: yeah... wonder when it will all trickle down to everyone...
<jpatrick> kde-style-domino awaiting revu http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=404
<Jucato> kool! :)
<Jucato> jpatrick: thanks for that. one of the requested packages :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: so, where are the rest?
 * jpatrick plans to get them all in
 * Jucato already mentioned semantik
<jpatrick> uploaded, in NEW quere
<jpatrick> queue*
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal_> mornin'
<jpatrick> moin nixternal_
<Jucato> nixternal_!!!!!! with a tail!!!!
<jpatrick> ^you have new packages to see to
<Jucato> (scary..)
<nixternal_> with a tail?
<jpatrick> "_"
<nixternal_> oh
<Jucato> :D
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<jjesse> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<jjesse> i laugh ever time i see that
 * n8k99 giggles like a schoolgirl
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<jjesse> hello rich
<nixternal> interesting...I boot up this morning and kmixer has the red x saying it can't be found
<nixternal> joy
<jjesse> nixternal: i think you have the same sound card as i do don't you? intel?
<jpatrick> Jucato: is it me or does domino turn most things black?
<Jucato> it does?
<Jucato> it shouldn't afaik
<jpatrick> hmm..
<nixternal> jjesse: yes
<jpatrick> tabs and buttons at least
<nixternal> maybe a reboot will fix it
<jjesse> my volume is a little flaky this morning, jumping up and down
<jpatrick> Jucato: looks awesome with a dark colour scheme tho
<Jucato> very much :)
<Riddell> ** Ask Mark (Shuttleworth) now for Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom
<mhb> Riddell: thanks! I hope some interesting kubuntu-related questions will come up... but I fear he hasn't changed his attitude since last time I asked him
<Riddell> don't remember you asking him before
<Riddell> but feel free to ask questions in -chat
<mhb> Riddell: I did that via mail
<Riddell> did I see that?
<mhb> it's a bit dated, but I can forward it
<mhb> Riddell: sent
<jpatrick> kde stuff starts now ->
<jpatrick> moin aplg
<Hobbsee> hm
<Jucato> ??
<jpatrick> hmm
 * Jucato feels hungry... looks for someone to eat
<Jucato> er.. something
<Hobbsee> Jucato: testing out a mode
<Jucato> aaah
<jpatrick> hahaha
<Riddell> jjesse: did you get anywhere with flash and pandora?
<Riddell> works fine for me
<alleeHol> Hobbsee, Jucato: good try.  But sabdfl is good at answering without directly answering ;)
<Hobbsee> alleeHol: yeah, i know.
<Jucato> alleeHol: hehe yeah
<Jucato> perfect PR skills
<jjesse> Riddell: um somewhat w/ flash and pandora, haven't spent too much time cause i'm still fighting w/ sound issues
<alleeHol> Jucato: right
<coreymon77> Jucato: friday! :D
<Jucato> who what when? O.o
<coreymon77> Jucato: leopard
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> I thought thursday :)
<coreymon77> oh ya
<coreymon77> sorry
<coreymon77> thurs
<Jucato> :P
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> friday
<coreymon77> oct 26
<Jucato> ok ok.. "this week" :D
<TheInfinity> <-- will have it "this week" ;9
<coreymon77> ill have it on saturday
<TheInfinity> i think me too - apple online store will send it on 26 so it will be at home at 27, hmm?
<coreymon77> depending where you are
<coreymon77> actually no
<coreymon77> it will get there monday prob
<coreymon77> i doubt there will be package shipping on the weekend
<TheInfinity> germany, ... ruhr district
<coreymon77> so my guess is earliest friday
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> monday
<TheInfinity> would be better because i am not at home until saturday evening
<coreymon77> probably will come monday tuesday or wednesday
<TheInfinity> all in all i dont need it that fast
<coreymon77> my bro is picking it up for me at student price on friday
<coreymon77> so when he comes home on sat i can install it
<TheInfinity> is just nice because i additionally get vmware fusion
<coreymon77> TheInfinity: i already have fusion
<TheInfinity> i also have it for student price ;)
<TheInfinity> i was part of fusion betatest and now ... :)
<coreymon77> fusion doesnt come with the OS
<coreymon77> TheInfinity: i pirated :P
<coreymon77> TheInfinity: i know, im an awful person :P
<TheInfinity> i dont like pirated software, especially there is an OSS alternative for almost everything
<coreymon77> TheInfinity: for virtual machines?
 * ScottK considers the wisdom of making confessions on logged/publically archived channels.
<coreymon77> with the same capabilities on fusion
<TheInfinity> thats why i buy it. because good software should be honoured
<coreymon77> ScottK: meh, this isnt even my regular computer
<coreymon77> TheInfinity: i usually buy
<coreymon77> TheInfinity: and i probably will buy it sometime or other
<TheInfinity> most things i do not buy, i support the community instead - because its OSS ;)
<coreymon77> TheInfinity: there have just been too many things that have come out lately that are of higher buying priority
<coreymon77> TheInfinity: im talking about things i get that are not OSS
<TheInfinity> this is mac osx and vmware fusion for me ;)
<TheInfinity> and perhaps adobe CS3
<coreymon77> TheInfinity: huh?
<coreymon77> TheInfinity: what is?
<TheInfinity> every other app is free / oss here ;)
<coreymon77> TheInfinity: well, pretty much any program can be "free" if you know where to go :P
<TheInfinity> free in the idea of the developer :p
<coreymon77> Jucato: whats NOFI mena?
<coreymon77> mean*
<Jucato> dunno :(
<coreymon77> ahh
<coreymon77> no flame intended
<mhb> oh my
<mhb> Ubuntu is going to drop the Human theme
<mhb> (icons)
<jjesse> really?
<mhb> I really loved those, and now thanks to the lovely U.S. visa denial I cannot even go to the UDS and discuss with the people
<Jucato> really??!?!?
<mhb> Jucato: well, it is a spec for the UDS. Of course, two things might block it - people who loved Human icons like me or lack of good artists
<mhb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyIconTheme
<mhb> the worst thing is, they are going to create a new theme based on the tango guidelines, which I dislike a bit (very large icon borders, cartoonish look, inherits many "industrial" gnome elements I do not like)
<Jucato> I don't like the way the tango project wants to enforce those things...
<Jucato> I mean, I accept the icon naming spec as good for fd.o... but those things?
<Riddell> note that the icon naming spec isn't tango
 * Jucato thought it was started by tango?
<Jucato> or have I been deceived by JRT...
 * Tm_T didnt start waltz
<Riddell> JRT is not the most reliable source of information
<Jucato> hahah yeah :)
<Jucato> JR is the most reliable of course
<Riddell> mhb: does gdebi work with remote files?
<Riddell> no (at least not on the command line which is what I was meaning
<mhb> Riddell: probably not
<mhb> Riddell: do we need it?
<Riddell> not especially
<fdoving> probably not hard to make use of kios to copy the remote file.
<daSkreech>  PREROUTING chain?
<Riddell> ?
<daSkreech> Ignore
<daSkreech> Idiotic touchpad
<daSkreech> Oh I should check if the help generated by Mousepad bug has been filed already
<nixternal> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found
<nixternal> argh!
<daSkreech> :-)
<nixternal> glad that makes you smile :p
<nixternal> wo0t..fixed my sound
<daSkreech> :-)
<claydoh> any idea on where I can start looking for dieas on this bug?
<claydoh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/155051
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155051 in kdebase "[GUTSY] Kubuntu Network Folders truncates long login name" [Undecided,New]
<claydoh> Ideas, rather
<Riddell> Sime: how ready is pykde4?
<Riddell> claydoh: does it affect other distros?
<claydoh> dunno, haven't used another in a while :)
<claydoh> will look tho
<Riddell> claydoh: or try asking on #kde-devel
<claydoh> kk
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-25
<DaSkreech> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * DaSkreech tries to crash this computer
<jjesse> Evening
<begert_> hi
<DaSkreech> hello
<jjesse> Evening Jucato
<jjesse> Well morning for u
<jjesse> Half asleep
 * Jucato overslept :(
<Jucato> hi jjesse!
<Jucato> good evening
 * DaSkreech waves
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<jjesse> Wow i' lovin my nokia
<DaSkreech> 810?
<Jucato> n810-??!?!
<jjesse> 800 :(
<Jucato> aw..
<Jucato> but still nice
<Jucato> hmm...my brain is still booting to make sense of anything...
 * DaSkreech hands Jucato coffee
<Jucato> .. thanks... I guess...
 * DaSkreech hands Jucato  genii's coffee
<Jucato> better :)
 * genii hands DaSkreech the coffeemaker
 * DaSkreech grumblesa bout being Jamacan so people always want Blue mountain coffee
<Jucato> genii: but aren't you the coffee maker?
<genii> DaSkreech: :) Awesome coffee tho
<genii> Jucato: No no... I am the coffee consumer
<Jucato> ah
<genii> Hey has anyone tried to get cipux installed on ubuntu? It keeps complaining to me
<genii> I guess not then :)
<DaSkreech> What cipux?
 * genii waits for the coffee to perk
<genii> DaSkreech: Basically a web gui admin tool. since webmin will no longer be provided.
<DaSkreech> Yay!
<ScottK> genii: If you're looking for one of those, ebox is the one that Ubuntu is planning on providing for Hardy.
<genii> ScottK: Ah, OK. Debian and Debian-edu are packaging cipux right now.
<genii> But it's still not there yet
<ScottK> OK.  soren is working on ebox.  He can generally be found in #ubuntu-server
<genii> ScottK: Thanks
<jjesse> dang looiks like my schedule for friday just changed :(
<jjesse> boo
<Jucato> :(
<DaSkreech> #ubuntu-home-server ?
<genii> DaSkreech: Me?
<DaSkreech> Dunno
<DaSkreech>  Just occured to me that existed at some point
<DaSkreech>  I think the project is dead
<DaSkreech>  no matter
<genii> Ah OK
<DaSkreech>  I thought it ill planned and ill fated in any case
<nixternal> oi oi
<jjesse> you are jewish?
<nixternal> I guess
<nixternal> jjesse: go ahead and do the bzr stuff...you know it better than I do anyways :)
<nixternal> there, no fighting :)
<jjesse> nixternal: grin thanks i think
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> just trying to tfigure out what i am now responsible for doing :P)
<nixternal> ya, cuz I definitely had no clue :)
<nixternal> haha
 * Jucato waves to nixternal....
<DaSkreech> nixternal: houses sell for less than acrs in Chicago?
<DaSkreech> cars
<nixternal> I wish
<nixternal> houses are super expensive here
<nixternal> I think the census showed the average price of a house in Chicago was over $500k
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> well the news lied then :)
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech>  it was detroit
<DaSkreech> not chicago
<DaSkreech> Sorry never mind :)
 * DaSkreech kicks kopete again
<nixternal> heh, ya Detroit isn't pretty
<jjesse> no one lives in detroit any more
<nixternal> you want pretty, out by where jjesse lives is
<DaSkreech> I know have you seen pics?
<jjesse> they'v all moved out
<DaSkreech> The hotel?
<DaSkreech> But the net sucks there
<nixternal> I think Benton Harbor is worse than Detroit honestly
<jjesse> grin not in a hotel this week, actually home
<jjesse> benton harlem?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: you comming out to Boston?
<DaSkreech> possibly
<DaSkreech>  I'm being coereced into moving to the states so I might as well choose somewhere
<jjesse> nice, i'm hanging out there all week
<Jucato> yeah chicago is prettier... nixternal has a landfill that looks like a beautiful mountain from afar
<jjesse> lol Jucato
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> DaSkreech: you are in Jamaica now right?
<DaSkreech> yup
<nixternal> where at?
<DaSkreech> Stupid IP address keeps giving it away ;-P
<nixternal> no, you told me a long time ago you lived there
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Jucato> jamaica estates...
<nixternal> Jamaica rocks!
 * Jucato thinks his brain is beginning to boot
<nixternal> w/o a doubt my favorite carribean spot
<nixternal> u be jammin'
<jjesse> Jucato: so it takes awhile for a cold boot? :)
<Jucato> jjesse: longer than nixternal's vista
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> my vista is broke
<jjesse> wow i heard he booted that up friday and it is still working on it :)
<Jucato> ow :(
<jjesse> my vista works better then my ubuntu sometims
<Jucato> more broken than usual?
<nixternal> Jucato: I formatted it and put Debian, Kubuntu, and Foresight on it
<nixternal> gave the DVD to my dad
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> that's illegal right? :P
<nixternal> it really annoyed me, and I figured 500GBs for Linux is better than 80GB for Windows
<nixternal> Jucato: yup, but do I care?
<Jucato> of course not. I don't either :P
<nixternal> I think it is illegal just to open the box
 * Jucato wonders if it's illegal to just talk to nixternal...
<nixternal> speaking of vista...did you all see the "Ubuntu Still Sucks" post on InfoWorld?
<Jucato> nixternal: btw, were you around at the Q&A last night (this morning?)?
<nixternal> I wrote the CEO telling him to stop the idiots from posting
<nixternal> Jucato: I was afk all day
<Jucato> nixternal: then this is for you :) http://rafb.net/p/BQrMKc19.html
<Jucato> are you handling tomorrow's (later?) Kubuntu session? or Tonio?
<jjesse> nixternal:  is
<nixternal> damn, you and Hobbsee pwnd him
<nixternal> I think Tonio is
<nixternal> but I will be around hopefully just in case
<Jucato> want me to ask the million peso question again? :D
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> :)
<jjesse> nixternal:  didn't i read on your blog that you were doing a talk?
<nixternal> I did one yesterday
<Jucato> jjesse: he did.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You came here?
<Jucato> and I missed it :(
<nixternal> one possibly tomorrow if Tonio doesn't show, and then the Documentation one on Saturday
<nixternal> DaSkreech: many a times
 * jjesse is at in-laws on saturday and will miss it
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu still sucks btw :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<jjesse> how crazy is this, sunday morning i'm driving home from detroit, packing for boston and then flying grand rapids -> detroit -> boston :(
<DaSkreech> nixternal: damn you Why didn't you tell me?!
<nixternal> didn't know you then?
<jjesse> what yoda?
<Jucato> yoda?
<nixternal> been to Montego a few times, Negril a few times, and Ocho Rios one time
<jjesse> nixternal sounded like yoda
<nixternal> hahaha
<DaSkreech> Jucato: didn't get the one as to why he installed Kubuntu on his desktop?
<Jucato> yeah forgot to...
 * Jucato looks at his logs
<DaSkreech> basically it's cause the rest of his family likes the iwndows look and he just needs the shell so he doesn't have to look at gui much
<DaSkreech> he was answering HUGE numbers of questions though
<Jucato> oh yeah
<Jucato> <sabdfl>	i have other folks at home who are used to windows, and it's a bit more similar
<jjesse> dang i missed that part
<DaSkreech> I should reread that
<DaSkreech>  he answered something about games that I missed
<Jucato> <sabdfl>	also, i wanted to be familiar with both
 * jjesse bed
<Jucato> <sabdfl>	and for development purposes, i just need a shell
<Jucato> <sabdfl>	and vim, of course :-)
<Jucato> I didn't understand that last 2 though..
<DaSkreech> he doesn't need the interface so having it doesn't bother him
<Jucato> that's.... hm....
<DaSkreech> I would assume that he knows Mez so he couldn't think that Mez was _accusing_ him of using Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> but the answer sure comes off sounding like that
 * Jucato will take early lunch to cool off...
<DaSkreech> It's hot?
<genii> Hmm. sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart when firefox is working on getting the index.html immediately black-screens my box with capslock/scrolllock flashing.
<genii> Every time
<nixternal> wow, that is a new one
<genii> searching launchpad to see if it's known
<nixternal> http://weblog.infoworld.com/enterprisedesktop/
<nixternal> there is some good bathroom reading
<nixternal> this is my favorite comment, and it is in one of his microshaft posts
<nixternal> Yes, it's really hard to be productive with Ubuntu, specially because it offers you the option of working with four different desktops at the same time, because of the eye candy effects from Compiz Fusion, because of the indexed search it offers... Yes, I agree with you, Ubuntu is horrible, and working with Vista is like being in heaven! lol
<nixternal> pwnd
<DaSkreech>  ah
<DaSkreech> desktops
<DaSkreech> As in workspaces
<DaSkreech> I was thinking ok. One X server with Gnome one with KDe one iwth Xfce ... umm one with Education?
<nixternal> heh, yes workspace
<nixternal> s
<nixternal> at our release party this weekend, we stuck a 7.10 CD into one of the schools computers, an older Gateway, Celeron 2.0ghz I think...which XP was dead slow on
<nixternal> well some of the guys started messing with compiz, and had like between 30 and 50 workspaces setup
<nixternal> they just sat there and spun the cube to where it looked like a circle spinning, and never once did the computer slow down or crash...that totally impressed me and everyone there
<nixternal> I will admit, the default setup for Compiz in Ubuntu is perfect
<nixternal> I would definitely vote on having it in our next release of Kubuntu
 * DaSkreech grumbles
 * DaSkreech kicks stupid compiz
<DaSkreech> I gues it will be useful for the kubuntu-d3sktop package
<Jucato> nixternal: we'd have to make sure that we have a workable Compiz setup on KDE... specially when it comes to getting Compiz and Kicker to work together properly
<yuriy> kicker and pager
<Jucato> yep those 2
<Jucato> virtual desktops
<yuriy> and i feel like you're losing something with using compiz instead of kwin
<yuriy> there are just all these little things that kwin does nicely
<yuriy> (changing resolutions not being one of them... )
<Jucato> considering kwin is made specially for kde, not surprising... I just wish Compiz made sure that worked :)
<yuriy> Jucato: are you coming to UDS and/or FOSScamp?
<Jucato> neither
<DaSkreech> Wasn't metacity made just for gnome?
<nixternal> Jucato and I are holding out until we get our paychecks!
<nixternal> hahahahaha
 * DaSkreech hats Kopete :-(
<Jucato> hahah
<nixternal> check out OpenBox
<nixternal> it is pretty slick, for both Gnome and KDE
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know there are loads of window managers
<DaSkreech> Before KDE thats' all there was
<nixternal> not true
<Jucato> CDE ftw! :D
<nixternal> haha yup
<DaSkreech> There was a CDE for Linux?
<DaSkreech> can I nuke Kopete? >-(
<DaSkreech> I changed my Font colour and now I can't change it back
<nixternal> holy smokes, check out XPDE
<Jucato> hahaha
<Jucato> that thing again? hasn't it died a horrible death yet?
<nixternal> I have to admit, that is a pretty good idea in some use cases
<genii> DaSkreech: Just rm ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete        then open it again
<DaSkreech> Why can't I set it back?
<genii> DaSkreech: close the app before you rm that file
<DaSkreech> I have every colour setting to black and it's still white
<genii> DaSkreech: I don't know why it won't let you set it back from inside kopete. But instructions given will return it to factory settings
 * DaSkreech does mv
<genii> DaSkreech: Did you hit f5 key after you made changes? Could be screen did not refresh
<DaSkreech> .o0(Nope that made it worse)
<genii> DaSkreech: Make some other change which should appear as obviously changed then try f5 again to see if it takes
<DaSkreech> Everything chnges except the font
<nixternal> oh wow, Kubuntu LiveCD for Gutsy, the first ever distro to work with my 21" widescreen monitor out of the box
<DaSkreech> I guess it's time to install pidgin
<yuriy> DaSkreech: that's the only program where i still prefer the gtk alternative
<Jucato> yay kubuntu?
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah I keep giving Kopete one more chance
<yuriy> unfortunately it didn't get much love for 4.0
<DaSkreech> I think it's dead to me till It grows up to Qt4
<DaSkreech> I know
<Pitabred> Kopete has recently stopped working with MSN, dumping core on me when I try to connect to my account
<DaSkreech> But I really can't be bothered to find out why changing the font oclour changes any other random setting except the font
<Jucato> Pitabred: known bug, fix committed (afaik)
<Pitabred> Ahhh.  I haven't seen the update come through, unless it was in the latest kdelibs update
<Pitabred> I haven't tried reconnecting to MSN since then
<Pitabred> Anywho, I'm gone.  Thanks, Jucato
<Jucato> it was
<Jucato> (should be)
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> apparently people on the other side see black now even though I'm still white on white
<DaSkreech> Guess I'll just type more carefully
<nixternal> word has it that Foresight will release a beta of their KDE distro by the end of this week
<Jucato> kool...
 * Jucato wonders what it looks like.. green too? :D
<nixternal> more than likely
<nixternal> I just asked their devs why it has been so hush hush with poor documentation thus far
<Jucato> btw, just saw the new packaging guide wiki.... haven't really read much yet, but looks nice so far... glad it's being showed some loving love :)
<DaSkreech> Anyone recall what the proposal for grumpy was?
<Jucato> iirc sabdfl answered it with something like the PPA
<DaSkreech> He said the PPA would be the a good start for implementing grumpy
<DaSkreech>  I guess grumpy == Sid
<Jucato> I took it to mean that PPA is practically what Grumpy is
<Jucato> <sabdfl>	[for those not in the know, Grumpy is about building daily packages from upstream]
<nixternal> DaSkreech: similar to sid, yes
<nixternal> it has been vaporware though for like 2 years hasn't it?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> I guess PPAs are the solution
<DaSkreech> Doesn't Suse already have something like that?
<nixternal> dunno
<Jucato> yeah.
<Jucato> build-something
<genii> nixternal: Interestingly I have an IBM p200 monitor which i made a homemade adapter to from Sun to DVI and Gutsy saw it right off
<nixternal> oh ya, that thing can build a package for almost any distro
<Jucato> it's also what binner is using to build his KDE 4 Live CD's...
<Jucato> build-dep? bwahahah
<nixternal> I have tried all of the latest releases on this machine, openSUSE, Fedora, PCLOS, and then some...not one of them configured it correctly, and the easiest one to configure was PCLOS
<Jucato> Build Service
<Jucato> which you hate the most right?
<nixternal> bui ya
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Jucato: ya
<Jucato> I've yet to come across a distro that detected and configured everything perfectly for my desktop or my laptop...
<nixternal> the reason I hate it, is because it does such a huge injustice the free software, and because it is a turd in speed compared to anything
<Jucato> I'm waiting for my gusty cd to install it on the laptop
<DaSkreech> !info smolt
<ubotu> Package smolt does not exist in gutsy
<DaSkreech> !info smolt hardy
<nixternal> the *buntu's work fine with my lappy
<ubotu> Package smolt does not exist in hardy
<nixternal> most distros do
<DaSkreech> damn
<DaSkreech> nixternal: gobuntu!
<nixternal> what is it? if it is good and viable I will install it
<nixternal> Gobuntu needs work
<Jucato> nixternal: in Feisty, always on a new install, the full touchpad functions don't work. I have to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> after that, it works fine
<DaSkreech> What is what nixternal?
<nixternal> smolt
<Jucato> hardware database thingy
<nixternal> ahh, Fedora's thing...ya
<Jucato> https://hosted.fedoraproject.org/projects/smolt/
<Jucato> opensuse on the other hand, does the touchpad perfectly, but never detects the correct resolution for my laptop... 10.2 and 10.3
<DaSkreech> It looks great
<DaSkreech> andit's a perfect base for Knoware
<Jucato> infoware...
<Jucato> knoware sounds like a badly-named KDE app :)
<Jucato> you know, like knowit? :D
<DaSkreech> It is :)
<DaSkreech> http://developer.kde.org/summerofcode/knoware.html
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> knoware sounds like a badly-named KDE app :)
<nixternal> interesting information though
<nixternal> I would love to see the source of how they are using the inductive logic
<nixternal> that is hard stuff
 * genii sips a nutrition shake and ponders seduc....er inductive logic
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> that's the most backward set of logic I've ever seen
<DaSkreech> KDEvs Gnome discussion
<DaSkreech> Which devolves into I don't like how they name apps why do they have so many Ks?
<DaSkreech> And someone says how much they love Open source since KDE4 is going to run on Windows
<DaSkreech>  he has a Mac cause one day they will be a near fully open platform
<DaSkreech> ???????????????????
<genii> X ran on windows for a long time now
<DaSkreech> Yeah cygwin
<DaSkreech> but Mac.. a ptotential open platform?
<genii> no
<genii> not cygwin
<DaSkreech> how the heck did he come to that conclusion as a reason to use macs?
<genii> Xming for example
<genii> Well, Apple has promise. They DID make all MacOS under 8 free
<genii> This CUPS thing tho I dunno
<DaSkreech> I can get the source for MacOS 8?
<genii> free, not open sourced
<genii> You can download up to macos 7.5.5 from Apple without cost
<genii> I use it on Basilisk2 emulator
<DaSkreech> he said open
<DaSkreech> In anycase it just occured to me that sabdfl is right
<genii> I said they had promise. I didn't say they opensourced anything yet :)
<DaSkreech>  CEOs have nothing on open source project managers
<DaSkreech> How is that promise?
<DaSkreech> Free as in beer is still just free beer
<DaSkreech> which as we know is graet for upbuliding and making great progressive strides
<genii> Has MSFT made even Win 3.1 free? No
<DaSkreech> That still means that MS is giving out soda and apple is giving out beer
<DaSkreech>  none of them have at all looked at speech
<DaSkreech> nixternal: installed Fedora?
<genii> @time toronto
<ubotu> Current time in America/Toronto: October 25 2007, 02:01:08 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 5 days
<nixternal> gave it a shot, yes
<DaSkreech> nixternal: how many CDs does it take up?
<genii> Bleh. alarm in 4.5 hours
 * Jucato wonders why nixternal is still awake...
<nixternal> 1am
<nixternal> gonna crash here in a few..I was tweaking my new system
<genii> Good night all, I gotta go <passes out coffee>
<DaSkreech> 1am here too
<DaSkreech> I wonder how big Debian is
<Jucato> how big? depends on what you download
<DaSkreech> Binaries
<Jucato> I mean, 1 CD? 1 DVD? all?
<DaSkreech> All of it
<Jucato> 5 DVD's afaik
<DaSkreech> It was 23 last time I looked
<Jucato> maybe 23 CD's?
 * Jucato shrugs
<DaSkreech> Oh wait that might have been it
<DaSkreech> I was trying to figure out where I went wrong :)
<DaSkreech> ok still smaller than A BluRay
<Jucato> heh
 * Jucato heads for an afternoon nap
<DaSkreech> GNOME sucks, just because Ubuntu uses it doesn't make it the most used. Yes Ubuntu is good but wait until a native KDE4 version of Kubuntu and then you will cry at how awesome it is.
 * DaSkreech follows Jucato's lead
<doc__> hi there
<Tonio_> hi
<Jucato> hi Tonio_! you taking the Kubuntu session later?
<Tonio_> Jucato: argh !
<Jucato> better poke nixternal if you ain't ready :P
<Tonio_> Jucato: hum I was supposed to....
<Jucato> hahah
<Tonio_> Jucato: well the point is that I have to go in a meeting for work
<Tonio_> I just learned about that
<Tonio_> nixternal: ping ? ;)
<Jucato> bwahahah :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: there is a kin of emergency and I have to be there, I can't just say no to this....;
<Tonio_> Jucato: it's not that funny, believe me
<Jucato> oh sorry :(
 * Jucato shuts up now...
<Tonio_> Jucato: no big deal :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: just that when you promiss to do something and at the last moment you have to decline.....;
<Tonio_> Jucato: it is one of the things I consider the most uncomortable
<Jucato> it can't be helped though... :(
<Jucato> but I think nixternal is prepared to be Plan B just in case
<Tonio_> Jucato: well I told him I wasn't sure I could be there..... looked that I was right
<_StefanS_> Jucato: what kind of session is it?
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Jucato> just a general "About Kubuntu" session. I think nixternal made it into a Q&A sort of thing last time
<Jucato> I wasn't there... hard waking up at 5am when the weather's all so cold :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I wasn't even there, I've been to buzy those last days
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yop ;)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ah ok
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  I havent looked at the icon business yet..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: actually, did you see my replies to the bug on kdmtheme?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I tested on a standard kubuntu install, and it worked without problems. It seems like it might be problematic when ppl have been editing the kdm files manually (as I see it)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well I installed my syste 2 weeks ago, I have the issues
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I just can't seem to change the theme
<Tonio_> no way to click "ok" for me
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: are the issues those described in the bug aswell ?
<Tonio_> yep
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: like the checkbox not selected and such
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: library missin or something ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep those issues, lemme loo again
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I would like to solve it, but cant replicate the bug
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: do you use it inside or outside systemsettings ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: inside system settings
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hu ? just tested ant it works now......
<Tonio_> wtf ?
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> like magic.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lemme try outside
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum it works.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: dunno if maybe the fix is due to latest kdelibs update
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super strange btw
<_StefanS_> well it might be something outside that broke it to start with
<_StefanS_> like kdelibs you mentioned
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah, just seems to work for me....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll add comments on the bug
<_StefanS_> cool
<_StefanS_> thanks.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: don't waste your time on this one, better fix kdesudo hehe :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: i'll stay here until 3pm
<Tonio_> means 2pm utc
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'll do that
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: donno when, but the aim is hardy still (?)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I'll then have to go, so by advance : i'm sorry for not beeing there due to meeting planned at work I just learned.....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: see you
<Tonio_> aim ?
<_StefanS_> target
<Tonio_> seems complicated to fix ? ah
<_StefanS_> nah, but I cant tell you when I have the time.. have to finish up a webshop first
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah that's for hardy, so no emergency :)
<_StefanS_> ok fine
<_StefanS_> see you, and good luck on the meeting thing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: thanks !
<_StefanS_> byee
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: hey... I tested your kio-apt thing...works great!
<nixternal> Tonio_: ?!?!? WHAT?
<nixternal> :) just kidding
<nixternal> that's cool...I gotcha
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: anything I need to install to build this?
<Tonio_> nixternal: I told you I was unsure.....
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: nope
<Tonio_> I heard today that I'll have a meeting at 4 pm....
<Tonio_> nixternal: sorry for this
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: well yeah but is very limited atm
<nixternal> hehehe, I know...I couldn't even remember the days we had picked, but I had a plan B, which was to just pretty much do what I did on Tuesday
<nixternal> Tonio_: don't be sorry...it is OK :)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: I can't seem to find how to trust the apt:/ protocol on konq
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: yeah.. I did notice that.
<Tonio_> so that you don't have to accept the security thing every time in a new session
<Tonio_> nixternal: :)
<nosrednaekim> so did you guys pick up any recruits at your Open Week meeting?
<nixternal> Riddell: didn't you talk to Linux+? They emailed me, the same thing I think they emailed you
<nixternal> we had a few come in after the talk on Tuesday
 * Jucato waves to the happy people in here
 * n8k99 grumbles
 * Jucato mumbles...
 * nosrednaekim smiles
<mhb> hi folks
<nixternal> howdy mhb
<mhb> hi nixternal, what's up?
<nixternal> schoolio here in a bit
<mhb> nice, I'm in it now
<nixternal> ahh fun
<mhb> ubuntu bashing, yummy ... thanks for the links, nixternal
<Hobbsee> says the suse lover, yes.
<mhb> Hobbsee: who's the suse lover? me?
<Hobbsee> i thought so
<Hobbsee> arent you another on suse now?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I've never had suse on my system, I've tried it in VMs, but I never got past installation, it crashed all the time.
<mhb> Hobbsee: my systems are still 100% pure kubuntu
<Hobbsee> mhb: oh, ok
<Hobbsee> i thought you were off exploring other worlds.
<mhb> Hobbsee: not at all.
<Hobbsee> had noticed you werent really here much
<mhb> Hobbsee: uni is tough and time-consuming
<mhb> Hobbsee: sorry for that
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> assuming you're good.  unlike me.
<nixternal> I am always exploring other worlds
<nixternal> need to see what the others are doing better than us
<mhb> nixternal: that's what I would do, too ... alas, I am one of those that have no time for exploring :o(
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh :)
<mhb> nixternal: so it's good to see someone from the kubuntu dev planet does it
<mhb> nixternal: rock on
<nixternal> ya, me either right now...I am excited to see the Foresight KDE release hopefully this week
<Hobbsee> mhb: the only danger is that they might leave
<nixternal> do you think I would leave this?
<nixternal> heck no
<nixternal> unless they have better cookies of course
<nixternal> :p
<mhb> Hobbsee: that happens. It's a bit bittersweet to see the old meeting logs and see people you've never even met, or people that are long gone
<Hobbsee> jpatrick's back, though
<nixternal> yes it is
 * Hobbsee wonders what would happen if she left.
<nixternal> we knew he would be back
<nixternal> the world would fall apart
<mhb> Hobbsee: he must have left before I came in, I don't remember him before
<nixternal> he used to run/help run the kubuntuforums.net and did some MOTU stuff
<nixternal> he was gone for a while actually, or at least it seems
<nixternal> you all see that GMail now does IMAP?
<mhb> nixternal: yeah, great news
<Hobbsee> mhb: yeah
<Hobbsee> he was a motu earlier than i was
<Jucato> he's also the youngest dev I've met... although I forgot his age now :)
<Jucato> nixternal: want me to throw you one of my questions from the Q&A? :D
<Jucato> later... you're at school >)
<mhb> mmm, some more kubuntu today :o)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> go for it Jucato
<nixternal> I was still reading "Ubuntu Sucks" posts
<Jucato> nixternal: http://rafb.net/p/lb4Opa15.html
<nixternal> I love it, nothing bad about Kubuntu :)
<Jucato> take a peek and take a pick
<Jucato> perhaps Kubuntu hasn't hit his radar just yet? :)
<mhb> what's the easiest way to query a system for a package?
<Jucato> apt-cache search?
<mhb> Jucato: yeah, I guess, we don't have any platform-independent way to do that, right? I'd like to have that integrated in a python app of mine
<nixternal> what question would you throw me Jucato?
<Jucato> nixternal: 2nd one
<Jucato> mhb: I don't think so. but you might find an xdg- tool in xdg-utils.. just maybe...
<nixternal> that will work
<nixternal> I will just copy and paste sabdfl's comments
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Jucato> hm... he told me to ask the Kubuntu guys... and you're gonna tell me to ask the kubuntu guys? :)
<nixternal> man, you and Hobbsee were tearing sabdfl up there for a bit :)
<nixternal> that is pretty funny
<Jucato> I think I'm on his blacklist now :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato> and if I do ask that again later... I'll be on yours too :)
<nixternal> nevah
<nixternal> because I am not going to dodge teh question
<Jucato> we'll see :)
<mhb> Jucato: do you know if apt-cache shows whether the package is installed or not?
<nixternal> [00:53] <sabdfl> i have other folks at home who are used to windows, and it's a bit more similar
<Jucato> mhb: nope. but aptitude does
<nixternal> I think that is the worst answer/reason I have ever seen
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :)
<Jucato> nixternal: the  following answer is better
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i like the fact that he got one of the answers wrong
<nixternal> what is a NIH'er?
<Jucato> not invented here (syndrome)
<nixternal> hrmm, is that a low blow, or am I just reading it wrong?
<Jucato> nixternal: sabdfl meant you don't have NIH syndrome a.k..a. not reinventing the wheel :)
<nixternal> its kind of hard to invent when you have a small group of active developers, but there has been some invention that I have seen
<Jucato> <sabdfl> and for development purposes, i just need a shell <--- this one I like too :)
<nixternal> ahh ya
<Jucato> I just hope I'm not reading too much meaning into it :D
<nixternal> everyone knows how much fun it is to stare at tty1-6 looking at project code :p
<mhb> I think he meant "terminal emulator" instead of "shell"
<nixternal> all the tabs in the world still doesn't make development stuff fun in ther terminal
<mhb> hrm, is there a language-independent way to find out whether a package is installed?
<mhb> I can grep some output from aptitude, but that actually changes with every language, that's not nice
 * Jucato wonders if he meant "when I use the desktop w/ Kubuntu for development, I just use the shell/terminal emulator"...
<Jucato> oh well
<mhb> does he even develop anything?
<nixternal> dpkg -l app
<nixternal> Soyuz
<ScottK> mhb: He does.  He's an active LP developer
<mhb> ah, okay.
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes.  lp.
<ScottK> I've filed two LP bugs that ended up assigned to him.
<nixternal> ScottK: you didn't file a "FREE THIS BASTAGE UP ALREADY" bug? :p
<ScottK> No.  Someone else did that.
<nixternal> lol, and I am sure you commented, or at least accepted the bug and set it to CRITICAL :D
<ScottK> No, actually I didn't touch the bug.  I don't think it's ever going to happen.
 * nixternal either
<mhb> it will happen once there is a better free version of LP
<nixternal> are there any project management systems that are free/open?
<ScottK> sabdfl say it has to be so successful before it can be freed.  I don't think it will be so successful UNLESS it is free.
<mhb> some DebianPad
<mhb> nixternal: isn't trac open?
<nixternal> I think so, but trac is lightyears behind right now
<nixternal> I should have phrased the question better
<nixternal> I know that Berlios, Sourceforge, Google, and others aren't...Sourceforge used to be I thought
<ScottK> Sourceforge has a free version, but is suspected to be substantially different than what they actually run.
<nixternal> I kind of like the way Google does theirs...you have everything for the project in one spot...bugs, code, wiki, docs, website
<nixternal> like sourceforge, but easier
 * Hobbsee taps fingers
 * Hobbsee hums
<nixternal> hehe
 * Jucato whistles...
 * nixternal goes to school
<nixternal> back in a bit
<Jucato> bye
 * Jucato wonders why the LP idea hasn't caught on and no one developed an open source one in the meantime...
 * Jucato whistles... again...
 * Hobbsee notes that sabdfl has said that some of it will be opened up.
<Jucato> yeah, piece by piece :)
<Jucato> well at least bzr is open
<Jucato> and python-based (I just found that out last night...)
<mhb> and slow
<Jucato> aws... I thought you're a python believer? :)
<mhb> sure, python is not slow in general
 * ScottK notes he said it was the fastest Python based VCS.
<mhb> however, some apps, especially those that are run several times a day, have to be made so fast that the dev almost won't notice them.
 * ScottK wonders if it's the only Python based VCS
<mhb> mercurial is python, too
<ScottK> Ah.
 * ScottK didn't know
<ScottK> One project I work on we've got C, Perl, and Python libraries and in the testing I've done, the Python one is substantially faster than the Perl one.  C wins though.
<Jucato> sabdfl mentioned a new bzr release this week w/ improvements
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<mhb> I was thinking the other day...
<Hobbsee> of shooting certain people?
<mhb> if we're going to use Oxygen as our default iconset in KDE, we will look like all the other KDE4 distros, right?
<mhb> which is somehow bad for marketing
<mhb> well it doesn't matter to the KDE upstream devs, because they love all the distributions the same, but we don't
<Hobbsee> hm, i guess so
 * Jucato must honestly say -1
<mhb> it's like Tango in the GNOME world ... Gentoo uses it, SLED uses it
<mhb> there are opinions of switching to some tango-like theme for Ubuntu Hardy, but it would make Ubuntu look rather the same
<mhb> Jucato: -1 to what?
<Jucato> ah nvm. misread that
 * Jucato thought using Oxygen on 8.04
<mhb> Jucato: -1 as in "I like Oxygen" or -1 as in "our KDE will look differently even with Oxygen"
<mhb> I like Oxygen personally
<Jucato> but still -1 on the idea... shouldn't we first let people enjoy Oxygen before we decide on something else?
<Jucato> and I"m not sure jr would approve... he didn't even approve changing the K Menu icon :P
<mhb> hehe
<mhb> yeah, we're with Crystal now, like many other distros
<mhb> what I mean is that our goal here is a little different than the KDE4 guys' goal
<mhb> they want KDE4 to ship and get users, no matter what distribution
<mhb> on the other hand, we would like the users to try KDE4 with Kubuntu, not really with SUSE or PCLOS
<Jucato> that works on the presumption that we'll actually get more users if we changed the icon theme :)
 * ScottK wants a stable/working KDE in the release.  He is less concerned about version numbers.
<Jucato> artistic taste is a very tricky thing..
<mhb> ScottK: sure, I'm just fast-forwarding to Hardy+1 situation, this doesn't affect Hardy
<Jucato> dont get me wrong, I do know how much the default artwork makes an impression
<ScottK> OK.
<Jucato> ScottK: we'll still be stuck with Crystal SVG :D
<Jucato> (eek...)
 * ScottK cares a lot less about the prettiness than the working.
<apachelogger> unlike users ;-)
<apachelogger> pretty > working
<Jucato> unless it's pretty && !working
<Jucato> then they do care
<mhb> Jucato: indeed, it is tricky.
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=414 please drop it on your revu todo :)
<mhb> I get a lot of negative responses to the Kubuntu current artwork, btw.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm not reviewing this development cycle, sorry.
<apachelogger> omg
<Jucato> the problem is that with artwork, you'll always get very subjective feedback. unlike properly working apps :)
 * apachelogger needs a doctor
<Hobbsee> mhb: i'll admit to not liking it too.  and liking the gnome stuff.
 * Hobbsee wonders if people wont ask her to review, as she's technically an archive admin
 * Hobbsee wonders if she can use that excuse nayway :P
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: ha! I'm sure you'll do revu of http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=414, won't you? ;-)
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> it's gone midnight.
<Hobbsee> besides.  conflict of interests.
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> so
 * Hobbsee can access the new queue.
<apachelogger> where do I have to apply to become a motu?
<Hobbsee> i thought your licences had to be *right* for that :)
<Hobbsee> although i suppose an archive admin can still reject you.
<Jucato> apachelogger: at #ubuntu-motu perhaps? :)
<apachelogger> maybe I should get someone to become motu for me so that I can drop all the work to him/her
<Jucato> new LP... hm...
<ScottK> With the unfortunately usual high level of breakage.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: no.  the screaming hasnt started on the ML yet.  it's been higher.
<ScottK> True.  It's not record setting, but it does seem pretty boneheaded.
<ScottK> Make a bunch of remote bugwatch changes and then release it broken.
<manchicken> Man, this volume bug is just killing me, and I'm having to kill artsd left and right...
 * ScottK would have expected some testing.
<manchicken> This makes me sad.
<Hobbsee> yay, artsd.
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering why artsd just can't commit suicide
<Hobbsee> needs some help?
<Jucato> hm... I wonder why other binary KDE distros haven't made arts a recommends only :)
 * Jucato sings Hobbsee a lullaby...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes...i should go to sleep
<Jucato> I will just trouble you later at nixternal's talk :)
 * mhb is toying with a "Blue Human icon theme" idea
<Jucato> isn't there one already?
 * n8k99 is toying with blue humans
<mhb> is there?
<Jucato> I thought there is
 * mhb remembers the blue man group performance he saw once
<Jucato> hm.. iirc there was... can't see those now...
<mhb> hmm, I'll ask at #ubuntu-artwork
<Jucato> but, why not just colorize the icons? hehehe
 * n8k99 remembers the blue man group episode of the Simpsons he saw once
<mhb> Jucato: is that really such a silly idea?
<Jucato> it's hard to gauge artwork's silliness :)
<Jucato> I like the Human icons though... except they're so orange :)
<mhb> Jucato: them folders look way nicer than Crystals
<mhb> and we have to do something radical with the artwork for hardy
 * Jucato prefers to use Nuvola...
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> I wouldn't... really.. um...
<mhb> Jucato: isn't some pc-bsd using that already?
<Jucato> radical artwork for an LTS\ release? :)
<mhb> Jucato: yes, that is the way to go, check out the UDS specs for ubuntu
<n8k99> i think that the blue elephant wallpaper should be used by default
<Jucato> and we have to follow suit?
<Jucato> oh well....
<mhb> Jucato: they think the LTS should define the way to go for the next non-LTS versions
<Jucato> what?!?!
<mhb> visually
<mhb> well IIRC
<mhb> n8k99: I second that
<mhb> Jucato: and you know, LTS is the ideal version where to change artwork, because most of the others stuff will be kept :o)
<mhb> artwork doesn't segfault
<Jucato> mhb: my concept of LTS is a bit different though...
<Jucato> so I'm probably wrong...
<Jucato> oh well, as long as it doesn't crash :D
<Jucato> mhb: btw, before, during the start of my *buntu days, I was terribly jealous of Ubuntu having it's own icon set, it's own branded theme (GTK+ themes are just color schemes...) or window borders (pixmaps)
<mhb> Jucato: I was *really* impressed by the Human icon theme when I first saw it... love at first sight, I guess
<n8k99> mhb i'm rocking it now and need to make the kdm theme and splash screen use it as well!!
<Jucato> mhb: it liked it too... except for the defalt palette.... but now I like Nuvola best among the kde3 icons :)
<mhb> n8k99: we just need to konvince (heh) kwwii
<Jucato> it's also the most semi-complete among other alternatives... almost
<mhb> Jucato: yeah, completeness is a PITA for many icon themes
<n8k99> i guess that means rallying support during UDS as well
<mhb> n8k99: you'll be at this UDS?
<Jucato> mhb: whatever happened to Fedora's Echo icons?
<n8k99> i wish- i thought about booking too late to be able to afford the hotel
<n8k99> and i have to bring my daughter with me, cause the wife is off on business trip that week
<mhb> Jucato: I don't remember those ... I know the "not-so-pretty" theme they use in KDE now, but I don't know how it is called
<n8k99> so doubt it- but i'll be in IRC rooms
 * Jucato hopes he can do the gobby thingy this time...
<Jucato> or listen into the sessions
<n8k99> ooh thanks i forgot to add gobby to this machine
 * Jucato sighs...
<Jucato> kubuntu...
<kwwii> mhb: kde4 uses oxygen icons (I started that as well) - I would rather stick to what upstream uses as the human icons will never fit with the kde icons
<mhb> kwwii: I know that, but I somehow feel that with a generic look we won't offer anything more than, say, Debian
<mhb> kwwii: do you remember me talking about the problem with Tango icons being too common now? I fear that will arrive with Oxygen icons once they will be widespread
<Jucato> let Oxygen's magic "wow" wear off first...
<mhb> okay, let's do that first
<nosrednaekim> Oxygen in gutsy?
<mhb> no, in hardy+1 earliest
<Jucato> well anyway.. if you're planning to do something artistically radical for hardy.. oxygen won't be there yet :)
<nosrednaekim> nuvola looks nice...
<nosrednaekim> with polyester
<mhb> yeah, and if we won't try & build some community around artwork, we will not move further much
 * nosrednaekim wants a dark blue theme
<mhb> I'm afraid our busy man kwwii won't get any less busier in this development cycle
<nosrednaekim> what if I design it? I mean, i'm good withcolors, I just can't draw anything ;)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> wb jpatrick
<kwwii> mhb: right, you might have a point and perhaps it would be nice to add a few icons of our own but first we need to find and artist :-9
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: that was the easiest package ever
<jpatrick> Jucato: ta
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: lol.... probably like gnu-hello
<kwwii> so the plan is to still include kde3 for hardy? (if so, because it is long term support, I guess)
<jpatrick> it finished building about 2 minutes after I left earlier with no errors
<Jucato> kwwii: yep
<kwwii> ouch, that sucks
<kwwii> I get the point, but it still sucks
<drsatyri> :(
<Jucato> I'm imagining (and I think nixternal promised) separate KDE 4 CD's  though
<drsatyri> kde4 is pretty though.
<kwwii> if we still ship kde3 we can just wait to do any major changes in the artwork
<kwwii> one good part about that is that it allows us to take a longer term look at the artwork plan
 * Jucato nods
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: heh :)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: around?
<mhb> yeah, we should somehow create the Kubuntu (artwork) identity because we don't really have a vision atm
<kwwii> one nice thing in gutsy - my printer finally works!
<mhb> not that Ubuntu does
<kwwii> mhb: the good thing is that we have the freedom to pretty much do whatever we want
<Jucato> imho ubuntu has a stronger artwork identity though...
<nixternal> gotta love when a teacher cancels...nothing like driving all the way there just to find out...sometimes I wish teachers knew what email was
<Jucato> cellphones :)
<kwwii> Jucato: definitely, there are a lot more people interested in the artwork side of ubuntu and sabdfl is willing to pay people to work on it :-)
 * Jucato grumbles...
<Jucato> nixternal: prepare for a bashing!
<nixternal> kwwii: how could we get more people interested? there is some good work on kde-look.org
<ScottK> nixternal: Convince sadfl to write checks.
<Jucato> easier said that done :)
<nixternal> bah, there are plenty of voluntold artists
<nixternal> I mean volunteer
<kwwii> nixternal: I have asked myself that question quite a few times...kde has always had very few good artists and the ones that are around I stole to make oxygen so they are working on other things
<kwwii> what we need are people who are good artists *and* interested in kubuntu
<kwwii> if you look at the best linux artwork it is almost always paid for by some company
<drsatyri> are we talking widgets, icons, wallpapers or what
<Jucato> hm.. kwwii.. has Ubuntu stuck to at least the same color scheme, widget theme (human) and window borders for a few releases now?
<Jucato> drsatyri: all? :)
<Jucato> except icons I presume
<drsatyri> crystal is pretty
<kwwii> drsatyri: icons and wallpapers mostly...the technical stuff is another problem in itself
<drsatyri> hm
<kwwii> it is hard to find developers who want to waste their time working with artists :p
<jjesse> hrmm my sound starts quiet and then stars getting really really load
<drsatyri> ha i see
<jjesse> loud
<mhb> Jucato: they have
<kwwii> jjesse: that is the "pump it up" effect :p
<mhb> Jucato: Dapper and Gutsy are pretty similar
<Jucato> hm.. so far we've been changing every release right? hm.... not bad :)
<nixternal> pump it up effect
<nixternal> kwwii: I would love to be able to do artwork, but I totally suck at it...Inkscape is my biggest nemesis
<kwwii> mhb: hrm? how is the dapper and gutsy artwork similar?
<Jucato> nixternal: even more than karbon14? :D
<kwwii> nixternal: lol, you are not the only one who is scared of inkscape
<nixternal> I haven't really messed with karbon14
<kwwii> karbon14 sucks major big time
<drsatyri> isnt inkscape a lot like illustrator?
<nixternal> I am not scared of Inkscape, I play around following tutorials and what not
<Jucato> nixternal: friendly advice: don't :)
<nixternal> I just suck
<nixternal> guess I don't have the artistic eye anymore
<kwwii> drsatyri: in some ways yes but in the most important ones, no
<Jucato> nixternal: hm.. inkscape not that hard to use after you've tried k14 :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I could never figure out photoshop either, gimp on the otherhand is easy and I love it
<drsatyri> hey i opened it to try it and it threw an internal error cool
<nixternal> I can use their filters and people are like "damn man you are good"...little do they know that isn't me :)
<Jucato> heheh
 * Jucato hopes KOffice 2 will make karbon more likeable/usable...
<mhb> kwwii: compare http://i.n.com.com/i/ne/p/2007/1016Ubuntu-Installing550x41.jpg and http://asher256.tuxfamily.org/images/ubuntu/ubuntu_dapper.png
<mhb> kwwii: isn't that very similar?
<Jucato> nixternal: this time, I will make sure I'm alive at your talk
<Jucato> er.. awake
<jpatrick> it's too late for me
 * nosrednaekim should be there this time
<Jucato> too early for moi
<nixternal> Jucato: if you are around, then you will be apart of the A in Q&A :)
<Jucato> kwwii: similar wrt color scheme, widget theme, window borders
<Jucato> nixternal: hah! I'm the one giving all the Q's :P
<nixternal> and I will be the one to say "you already know the answer", or "RTFM!" :p
<Jucato> and so that I won't be hogging the mic, I'll log in w/ different names
<nosrednaekim> it was that inactive last time?
<kwwii> Jucato: yes, the color scheme, widget theme and window borders have not changed since dapper
<kwwii> but the other parts have
<mhb> <Juan> <Carlos_> <Torro> <Anrlrr>
<kwwii> and btw that is not the dapper wallpaper anyway
 * kwwii packs for boston
<drsatyri> damn i cant recreate that
<Jucato> oh FOSSCamp :(
<nixternal> I was going to head out to FOSSCamp even though I wasn't invited...but I have a paper to do this weekend unfortunately
<Jucato> darn. you're much needed there :(
<Jucato> troy, annma, and robertknight will be there to represent KDE
<nixternal> for what? I just wanted to meet Anne Marie, Tony, and others
<Jucato> Tony?
<nixternal> Troy I mean
<nixternal> hehe
 * Jucato looks for troy....
<nixternal> Troy Unru*something or other
<nixternal> I can say it, just can't spell it
<Jucato> well, you're needed there to pimp Kubuntu of course :P
<Jucato> Unrau
<mhb> Unrau
<nixternal> oh, I did spell it right
<mhb> nixternal: me too
<nixternal> just didn't want to look silly in case it was wrong
<nosrednaekim> Unrau
<nosrednaekim> me too
<Jucato> nixternal: no you didn't :)
<nixternal> ahh, I through in the "u", so you are right
<nixternal> but when I was going to press enter before I changed to that, I had it right
<nixternal> I would type it, back space it, type it, back space it, and so on :)
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> OK, so who is ready to do some merges?
<Jucato> ugh!
 * nixternal looks for the "K"s that need some merging
 * Jucato tries not to think about development first
<nixternal> OK, is it me or are there not many "K"s to be merged
<n8k99> nixternal: what do you mean merged?
<nixternal> merged from Debian...we take their base package and make Ubuntu changes
<Jucato> !merges
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merges - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah!
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: you okay? :|
<nixternal> maybe I will work at closing out some bugs instead
<drsatyri> in gutsy?
<n8k99> oh that merged!
<drsatyri> my head is spinning
<nixternal> no, Hardy
<Jucato> hardy is open
<nixternal> unless there is one needing an SRU of course
<Jucato> n8k99: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Merging and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment#head-92bbe6d449420d5333115ba9b8bbde376b11f304
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: abotu to kill this guy, but otherwise, yes.
<n8k99> Jucato:  are you telling me that you want me to MOTU!?!
<n8k99> :P
<Jucato> n8k99: er nvm
<Jucato> I thought you were asking what it was
 * Jucato headdesks to wake up
<n8k99> i was
<Jucato> so I gave you the link
 * n8k99 is too playful lately, rub back with sandpaper, pours alcohol on it
<Jucato> LP session now..
<nosrednaekim> I already heard this one..
<nosrednaekim> just to let you know... you know everything he says
<Jucato> I haven't
<nixternal> lol
<nosrednaekim> ok :)
<Jucato> LP is a big jungle for me
<Jucato> I actually hate going into LP :P
<nixternal> ewww
<ScottK> Jucato: You aren't alone.
<Jucato> but I want to not hate it at least :)
<Jucato> (even if I don't end up loving it)
<nixternal> I just loaded the Ubuntu LiveCD to install on my desktop so I can test some stuff, and the wallpaper is hid-e-us! :p
<Jucato> actually, I want to love it... because I believe in what it's trying to do...
<nosrednaekim> chocolate brown?
<nixternal> chocolate brown I could probably live with
<nosrednaekim> Lp is slow on my dial-up...
<nixternal> this looks like "I drank to much last night" brown
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Jucato> Hobbsee likes it :)
 * Jucato hides
<nixternal> typical, cause trouble and then run :)
<Hobbsee> yes, i like the ubuntu wallpaper.
 * nosrednaekim chases Jucato into #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<Jucato> Launchpad... the Friendster of the FOSS world :D
<Jucato> <mrevell> Launchpad is great at bringing free software people together <--- and here's the proof :)
<n8k99> hmmm... can i friend fellow Launchpaddians?
<Jucato> you can create a group/team )
<mhb> Jucato: it brings semi-free software people, I don't think RMS will use it
<n8k99> close
<nosrednaekim> [12:08] <mrevell> For example: if I come across a feature blueprint that Jucato has filed, and I like his idea, I may want to help out. Let's say his idea is to create a new Ubuntu application for tracking information about Elvis impersonators.
<Jucato> hahah funny
<Jucato> mhb: of course...
<Jucato> mhb: which has made me wonder for the past months... LP is a great idea... and some people don't want to use simply for not being totally open... so why hasn't anyone come up with a totally free alternative yet? :)
<Jucato> (although I heard someone say that other distros might not want to use it even if it's 100% open.. because it's Canonical/Ubuntu's...)
<mhb> Jucato: many has come up with such an idea, few have a) started working on it for free or b) opened it up
 * Hobbsee suspects most wouldnt have the infrastructure, either
<nosrednaekim> I think the reason LP is closed is because they don't want imitations
<Jucato> haven't found/ heard of anything yet
<Jucato> Hobbsee: that's probably the biggest hindrance...
<nosrednaekim> because that would cause a lack of producticity
<Jucato> well maybe.. maybe not.... :)
<Jucato> [00:11] <mrevell> Just like people, teams can also be members of other teams.[00:11] <mrevell> This makes it easy to create a structure for a project or initiative within Launchpad.
<Jucato> Social networking!!! :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> linked in is good for that
<nosrednaekim> (DE)facebook!!
<Jucato> btw... in fact there's an open sourced social networking software that was running on Ubuntu...
<Jucato> they just open sourced it a few months back
<nosrednaekim> mhb: hey... how would I test the firmware dialog in my restrcited-manager if I don't have a broadcom?
<nixternal> you just wait for NEPOMUK-KDE and Decibel baby!
<Jucato> nixternal: I can't wait :(
 * n8k99 is waiting
 * n8k99 is still waiting
<nixternal> where your desktop can become part of the social networking stuff
<Jucato> actually I am... and it's the only reasonable use I have for strigi...
<Jucato> strigi + nepomuk-kde
<nixternal> I can't stand that social networking stuff really...it is ashame people have to find friends online
<Jucato> not sure about decibel though... I mean, I rarely use IM...
<nixternal> everyone I want to let know what I am doing, I tell them on IRC or I call them :)
<Jucato> mostly because you guys prefer IRC..
<mhb> nosrednaekim: use the tests scripts I've provided in one of the dirs
<n8k99> most of my online friends are old friend who i had lost contact with
<drsatyri> multiplayer notepad :P
<mhb> nosrednaekim: by the way, you may want to suspend your work on the frontend for a short while
<nixternal> I have been seeing more and more people though, older people, using MySpace, and Facebook, and Twitter and what not
<nosrednaekim> mhb: it comes with the normal deb?
<n8k99> lawl at drsatyri!
<mhb> nosrednaekim: do you know we're going to be rewriting r-m from scratch?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: probably not
<nixternal> I don't have time for it...I would put up a page and never look at it
<nosrednaekim> mhb: backend changes?
<drsatyri> thats not fair really though i got it from bash
<nixternal> I would probably lose more friends that way, and right now I only 2
<nixternal> kubuntu and kde :p
<mhb> nosrednaekim: yes, huge
<nosrednaekim> mhb: no I didn't...
<n8k99> nixternal: you can set it so that you get alerts in akregator
<nosrednaekim> mhb: any way I can help?
<nixternal> my english is getting worse as I get older
<mhb> nosrednaekim: you should monitor LP blueprints more .o)
<nosrednaekim> heh.. I should
<nixternal> n8k99: half the time I delete what's in akregator, unless it is Jucato of course
<mhb> nosrednaekim: sure, at this phase, read through the code, post your suggestions etc. etc.
<Jucato> haha :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: read the info pitti wrote etc.
<Jucato> I keep a lot of feeds in akregator :)
<nosrednaekim> ok....
<mhb> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/restricted-manager-rewrite
 * nosrednaekim goes up to read the blueprints
<nosrednaekim> ah.. thanks :)
<drsatyri> man the debian new maintainers guide is huge
 * n8k99 has 134 subscriptions to Jucato
<nixternal> Planet Ubuntu is, well just that, Ubuntu, with like 3 of us blogging about the K
<nixternal> maybe 5 at most
<Jucato> lol
<mhb> nixternal: three?
 * Jucato has lots of feeds
<mhb> nixternal: you, jucato and riddell?
<nixternal> Planet KDE is great, if you understand 50% of the time what they are talking about, and when there isn't a KHTML/WebKit war going on
<Jucato> hahah
<n8k99> i'm thinking of applying for membership that could put another blue voice on the planet! :P
<Jucato> nixternal: mhb is also blogging about K.. so that's 4 of us
<nixternal> which, if that war didn't go on, I wouldn't have learned stuff I have been wondering for a while
<mhb> Hobbsee did back in the day, apachelogger did, too
<Jucato> n8k99: you have a blog? feed link please? :)
<nosrednaekim> screenshots are nice....!
 * nosrednaekim likes pretty stuf
<n8k99> http://so.nacreo.us
<n8k99> i'm on planet-ubuntuusers right now
<Hobbsee> mhb: sorry?
<Jucato> ah... I never got on that
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah, so i'm not the only person not to undersatnd :P
<drsatyri> question: is there a better kubuntu room to ask beginner questions?
<drsatyri> beginning developer, that is
<Jucato> drsatyri: yep
<Jucato> drsatyri: #kubuntu-devel
<Jucato> I heard that's the best place to ask
<drsatyri> er
<mhb> drsatyri: just ask
<mhb> drsatyri: we'll answer
<drsatyri> oh whats merging then
<drsatyri> lol
<drsatyri> like packages?
<Jucato> drsatyri: <Jucato> n8k99: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Merging and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment#head-92bbe6d449420d5333115ba9b8bbde376b11f304
<drsatyri> cool thx
<n8k99> sneaky!
<Jucato> ready :)
<Jucato> why must the good talks all be today?  :(
<n8k99> cause tomorrow never comes
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you wanted to see all the LP ones?
<mhb> cause tomorrow comes today
<Jucato> Hobbsee: well there's the bug session...
<Jucato> then the Q&A a bit..
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Jucato> but I have to skip those so I can be up for nixternal...
<Hobbsee> chuck an all-nighter :)
<Jucato> I just came from being sick... can't :(
<Jucato> what would be LP's counterpart to websvn?
<Jucato> simply code.lp.net?
<nosrednaekim> I think so.. yes
<nosrednaekim> ask;)
<Jucato> no:)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Jucato> btw, for those who haven't read it yet, interesting thread about Kubuntu: http://dot.kde.org/1193221760/
<nosrednaekim> mhb: sooo, what am I looking for in this spec? is there any code written yet? sorry, i'm pretty new to this ;)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: the process goes like this:
<mhb> nosrednaekim: we write what we want
<mhb> nosrednaekim: we discuss it at UDS (what classes will we use, what interfaces etc.)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: then we hack
<nosrednaekim> oh! UDS = ubuntu dev summit
 * nosrednaekim does a deskhead
<drsatyri> so mom is just a big list of merges that need to be done?
<jjesse> who is talking bout my mom?
<drsatyri> whos asking
<drsatyri> :P
<Jucato> good noon jjesse
<kwwii> I love my mother, and you can too for just 19.95!
<nixternal> hahaaha
<Jucato> roflmao
<Nightrose> squirrelpimp: meinst du konrad miller?
<Nightrose> sorry wring channel
<Jucato> bwaahahaha
<Jucato> roflmao
<Jucato> oh good Nightrose's is here
<jjesse> good midnight Jucato
<Jucato> :D
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> jes I am
<Nightrose> narf - typos--
<Jucato> Nightrose: can you please confirm, that for vanilla Amarok, Win+C is pause?
<nixternal> jjesse: did you get an email from Linux+?
<Nightrose> Jucato: let me check - one sec
<Jucato> Play/Pause I mean.. Global Shortcuts
<Nightrose> Jucato: for me it is ctrl+alt+p and I never touched the shortcuts
<Jucato> but that's on Kubuntu right?
<Jucato> hm... I have a feeling that it's not supposed to be that though...
<Nightrose> ah yes it is
<Nightrose> ok I will check with the devs and get back to you
<Jucato> Nightrose: ok thanks. but not really critical though :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> it's been a nagging question in my mind for 2 releases now :)
<mhb> Jucato: which one?
<drsatyri> man this looks like a grueling process
<Jucato> mhb: I suspect that Amarok's default Global Shortcut for Play?Pause is Win+C, while we have it at Ctrl+Alt+P
<Hobbsee> we ahve some whacky amarok defaults.
<Jucato> that's one change I don't seem to understand though...
<Jucato> it sort of breaks the "flow" of Win+Z to B
<Jucato> Hobbsee: someone asked the million dollar Q!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yup :D
 * nosrednaekim hopes it was him..
<jjesse> i always miss that question :(
<Jucato> oh you wouldn't :)
<nosrednaekim> what was it... "why isn't launchpad FOSS?"
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you want to be on Canonical's hitlist? :)
<Jucato> poor mrevell... lecturer and question fetcher all in one :P
 * nosrednaekim envisions Zulu warriors at his door
<Hobbsee> heh
<nosrednaekim> popey isn't in there?
<Jucato> apparently :)
<Hobbsee> matt said he ws fine dealign wth the qns
<Jucato> :D
<nosrednaekim> mhb: well, I read the spec, sounds good :) when you get around to the code, I'll write the command line part for sure :)
<Nightrose> Jucato: acording to one of our devs you are right
<Jucato> Nightrose: oh thanks
 * Jucato will poke someone here about that soon
<nixternal> Jucato: no plan for sleep until the talk?
<nixternal> you can go catch a 4 hour snooze
<Jucato> I will be sleeping.. so I have to skip the other sessions
<nixternal> there is no way I can stay up like that
<nixternal> I am so tired right now and it is just now noon here
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> last Open Week, I almost stayed up late the whole week
<Jucato> turned my body clock upside down
<nixternal> I am glad that this UDS is in boston, so as long as they have the voip stuff setup, I can participate
<Jucato> those were the days...
<nixternal> although, I will be in class most of the time
<Jucato> I was a wide-eyed newbie...
 * nosrednaekim is lucky that the sessions are between 11 and 5 in the US ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> I need to setup voip and gobby here
<Jucato> I want to be there :P
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: where are you at?
<nosrednaekim> NJ
<nixternal> you are definitely east coast
<nixternal> ahh, i am sorry :)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> me too
 * nixternal was stationed in Earl, NJ for a few months
<nosrednaekim> Earl? is that north?
<nixternal> Atlantic City used to be fun though
<nixternal> earle that is
<nosrednaekim> i'm right between Phily and AC... little town called Hammonton
<nixternal> monmouth county
<nosrednaekim> ah.. up there...
<Jucato> Phily!!!!
 * Jucato only knows Phily through Cold Case
<nosrednaekim> *which happens to be the Blueberry capital of the world
<nosrednaekim> Monmouth isn't too bad... Newark though.... yech!
<nixternal> it is about 10 miles south of staten island
 * Jucato thinks he needs sleep when he misreads "staten"
<nixternal> northern shore..it isn't actually Earle, NJ, but everyone calls it that since it was a military base
<nixternal> Sandy Hook Bay I think was the name of the bay
<nosrednaekim> yup...
<nixternal> I was only there for a few months, but spent most of the time on the ship
<nosrednaekim> South Jersey is far better.
<nosrednaekim> but still really bad.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> been to the bada bing?
<nixternal> hahaha
<nosrednaekim> bada bing? don't think so.
<Jucato> bada bing bada boom?
<nixternal> the sopranos
<nosrednaekim> nope...
<nosrednaekim> BTW... i'm 17 if that narrows down the locations i've been to
 * Jucato heads for bed...
<Jucato> nixternal: if you'd like to take a look into that Amarok Global Shortcuts thingy
<Jucato> although it's not a big issue
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: hehe, then that would explain the bada bing :)
<Jucato> nixternal: see you later. I'll contemplate throwing difficult/controversial Q's or not :)
<nixternal> hehe, sleep tight
<nosrednaekim> thought so...
<nixternal> what is the amarok global shortcuts?
 * Jucato is sure nixternal will hate him later
<nixternal> super-c
<Jucato> nixternal: our global shortcut for Play/Pause is Ctrl+Alt+P
<nixternal> works great here
<Jucato> it should be super+c (vanilla)
<Jucato> dunno why it's C-A P
<Jucato> it breaks the "flow" of Win+Z to B
<nixternal> k
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: thought you were going to get some sleep...
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Jucato> nixternal: there might be a very big reason why, so I'm not sure
<Jucato> anyway, see yah don't wanna be yah!
<drsatyri> hey is cdbs the right thing to use each time or what?
<_StefanS_> evening!
<DaSkreech> Hello
<_StefanS_> hey
<_StefanS_> anything happening?
<DaSkreech> Yep
<DaSkreech> CXoffice is sucking
<_StefanS_> crossover?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<_StefanS_> doesnt it always..
 * DaSkreech smils
<_StefanS_> run a vm insteade
<DaSkreech> +e
<DaSkreech> Sounds like a near feasible idea
<DaSkreech> Would have to retrain the staff though
<_StefanS_> well it works 100%.. not like that wine
<_StefanS_> crossover thingy
<DaSkreech> Oh no it works and runs office fine
<_StefanS_> I believe that some recent release actually supported export of only application windows...
<_StefanS_> was it parallels
<DaSkreech> Just that if they put in a USB drive it doesn't seem to get an auto Drive Letter
<_StefanS_> uhm
<_StefanS_> oh
<DaSkreech> Which the new wine has
<DaSkreech>  But this is an edgy box
<DaSkreech>  I'll work it out
<_StefanS_> dist-upgrade? :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah They can't pay me :)
<_StefanS_> uhm I need a new thinkpad
<_StefanS_> heh, so you wont do it? :)
<DaSkreech> No I can. They can't afford to pay me to sit through two upgrades
<_StefanS_> sounds like a cheapass company to me
<_StefanS_> thats not alot of money
<_StefanS_> probably a small firm, or institution
<DaSkreech> Very
<DaSkreech> Though to put it in perspective they can hire me to do an install of gutsy
<_StefanS_> too bad they dont have a big enough budget for a small task like that, I bet windows servers has taken a whole lot more time. But it always seem more accepted.
<DaSkreech> NO they run the whole backend on LInux
<DaSkreech>  the old admin had Ubuntu installed on his machine
<DaSkreech> hence it being old and unfriendly
<DaSkreech>  he's gone now and they want to move all the machines to Linux
<DaSkreech> But this one had a Windows DLL crash on boot so I'm fixing it in the interim
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<_StefanS_> just presumed stuff..
<_StefanS_> nice to have a customer with full linux install
<DaSkreech> We have about 4 now
<DaSkreech>  and two more wanting
<_StefanS_> nice
<drsatyri> hello all
<DaSkreech> They are windows now :)
<DaSkreech>  but they saw the price of Vista and balked
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: so youre regular employee? or contractor?
<DaSkreech> would prefer to throw that money into something that won't repeat the cost every two years
<DaSkreech> Contractor
<_StefanS_> nice
<_StefanS_> me too
<DaSkreech> That's why they can't afford to have me sit down watching packages download
<DaSkreech> I'm charging per minute
<_StefanS_> per minute? I never heard that before
<DaSkreech> They work it out to that
<_StefanS_> usually its 30mins / 1 hour
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<DaSkreech> They like number juggling :)
<_StefanS_> ofcourse it also means that they dont pay for extra time
<_StefanS_> but sometimes its hard to estimate it
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<_StefanS_> but hey, you get better at it ;)
<DaSkreech> Ok lets see how this Dell restore Utility handles partitions
<DaSkreech>  Reboot!
<_StefanS_> see you
<DaSkreech> Hmmm that's not good
<_StefanS_> kwwii: you there?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: need some quick help
<drsatyri> ok, im trying to do my first merge with apt-setup
<drsatyri> here.we.go.
<DaSkreech> Go man go!
<_StefanS_> what is those merges about ?
<_StefanS_> dont really understand it :D
<drsatyri> i "get" it
<drsatyri> i just dont get the process yet
<_StefanS_> uhm good for you, so what is it
<_StefanS_> :)
<drsatyri> lol its taking unstable debian packages and "migrating" them to ubuntu for the next release
<drsatyri> i just found that out myself
<drsatyri> theres a lot more to it
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<_StefanS_> thanks
<drsatyri> does kate have two-panel document viewing?
<drsatyri> yes it does nvm
<DaSkreech> If it can follow your mind. It's in KDE
<_StefanS_> wtf..
<_StefanS_> doesnt kate have a tabbed view for open files?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> I think he was looking for split view
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech>  you mean Non tree?
<_StefanS_> just tabs really
<drsatyri> anyone know anything about the apt-setup package?
<manchicken> Does anybody know if there's anything like gnotime for KDE?
<manchicken> karm seems to have some historical info...
<drsatyri> man this is confusing
<jpatrick> what is?
<drsatyri> im trying to merge the latest apt-setup but the differences are in bash scripts
<jpatrick> nop... can't say i've done that before
<drsatyri> i might try an easier one for my first merge
<jpatrick> try a kde one :)
<mhb> evening
<jpatrick> evening mhb
<drsatyri> when it says "contains diff3 content markers" whats that mean
<mhb> am I still on time for nixternal's great presentation?
<mhb> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> another 3/4 of an hour I think to ggo
<mhb> good
<fdoving> evening.
<mhb> hi fdoving
<fdoving> hi mhb.
<kwwii> _StefanS_: yepp
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I need some quick advise on some tables coloring to fit an existing theme
<_StefanS_> kwwii: --> pm
<manchicken> Ooh, I figured out how to get KArm to work with Kontact.
<manchicken> Just import karm's iCal file as read-only :)
<manchicken> Sweet.
<drsatyri> damn there was a whole intro primer to packaging last friday and i missed it :/
<drsatyri> wait
<drsatyri> thats this friday
<fdoving> feel free to ask if you have specific questions.
<drsatyri> ok well im merging kaffeines sid version and im to the point where im reading the report
<drsatyri> i used grab-merge to get the files but i dont know what im comparing here
<fdoving> is grab-merge in the revu-tools package? - i usually do this manually.
<drsatyri> i found it on a site describing first-time merging: http://nvalcarcel.aureal.com.pe/?p=146
<fdoving> ah.
<drsatyri> i guess what im doing right now is comparing the debian source to the ubuntu source
<drsatyri> im lost, basically. :)
<fdoving> yep.
<fdoving> you are.
<drsatyri> so its a judgement call?
<nixternal> *yawn*
<drsatyri> sorry i dont have exciting problems :)
<fdoving> drsatyri: yeah, the idea is to figure out which ubuntu changes needs to be applied (if any) to the debian package.
<stdin> glad to see you're alive nixternal :)
<nixternal> just got done going for a quick walk
<drsatyri> like here the report says ill find .debian and .ubuntu files that need to be merged into the original file name
<nixternal> ooh, gotta give the dog his meds before this starts
<drsatyri> but theres only debian files
<stdin> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> hey
 * Jucato wonders if Professor Nixternal is ready
<mhb> nixternal: you up? good luck!
<drsatyri> where is this presentation?
<stdin> just got this "[21:58] -nixternal- tell Jucato I had to leave so there will not be a talk about kubuntu"
<nixternal> damn
<nixternal> sell me out why don't you
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<stdin> nixternal: well you can tell him yourself
<stdin> :p
<Jucato> seriously?
<nixternal> it would have been a good joke seeing he only went to sleep for a few hours :)
<fdoving> drsatyri: the debian changes looks good to me. the update some packages that are not kubuntu specific, there is also a maintainer change in debian/control, you'll have to set that to ubuntu core dev.
<stdin> /notices kinda disturb me, not used to them
<Jucato> and just woke up 3 minutes ago
<drsatyri> how did you tell that they looked good?
<drsatyri> oh
<fdoving> drsatyri: i don't inspect them closely at all, i trust the debian kde extras team to do great work as usual.
<Jucato> oh there, my other alarm clock went off a bit late...
<drsatyri> ok so those .debian files are additional patches
<drsatyri> and this source directory is just the mom suggested source
<Jucato> hi mom!
<drsatyri> theres a running joke that i havent got yet with that
<fdoving> drsatyri: yeah, mom suggested source, except you need to do something to the .debian or .ubuntu files. that is usually editing with your changes if any are needed and rename them to remove the .debian or .ubuntu extension.
<drsatyri> and the only change here would be the maintainer change, which goes to "ubuntu core dev"
<drsatyri> k ill try to follow the guide from here, thanks
<fdoving> drsatyri: Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<fdoving> something like that.
<fdoving> you should also make a Original-Maintainer: field.
<fdoving> but, read the changelog, have a look at which changes are done in the kubuntu patches. if they add dependencies etc.
<jpatrick> Jucato: I think you'll be pleased to know that I've ripped apart Katapult with KDE4 stuff
 * Jucato is pleased :)
<drsatyri> k thats a negative
<drsatyri> now ill rebuild the package
<jpatrick> phew, it's the katapult/ directory done
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: another program that would be nice to have is "qlwm"
<jpatrick> echo "qlwm" >> TODO
<drsatyri> im getting an error about the debian/rules file saying on line 7 theres a missing operator, but "<<<<<<< kaffeine-0.8.5-0ubuntu1 (ubuntu)" is line 7
<drsatyri> when i try to buildpackage, that is
<Jucato> jpatrick: your attention was "called" in -classroom :P
<jpatrick> Jucato: and it was responed too
 * jpatrick gets rid of the button konversation tabs
<Jucato> :D
<stdin> compiling on windows? sounds... fun
<manchicken> This intel HDA thing also kills my headphone jack.
<manchicken> This sucks.
<manchicken> I can't use speakers with my lappy.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: got your lappy back?
<manchicken> Yeah, last week.
<manchicken> Gutsy was doing fine on it, but now I'm having lots of issues.
<manchicken> Mostly kmix/kmilo/artsd related.
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... I've been hearing alot of problems with kmilo
<Jucato> mhb should probably take a look
<nosrednaekim> is he the little minion?
<jpatrick> we all are
<Jucato> I consider him as the kmilo dude minion
 * mhb is looking around
<mhb> what should I target my X-Ray vision at,
<mhb> ?
<Jucato> look up? :)
<Jucato> no, don't target your xray vision at the ceiling/next floor
<nosrednaekim> mhb: kmilo
<nosrednaekim> get to work
 * nosrednaekim snaps the whip
<mhb> nosrednaekim: details? bug number?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I'm kidding, manchicken was complaining about it though.
<Jucato> mhb: poke manchicken. he has more details
<mhb> okay, manchicken
<manchicken> mhb: My volume controls are broke, and my headphone jack doesn't seem to play nice.
<mhb> manchicken: bug number?
<manchicken> Lemme look
<jpatrick> Bed time
<jpatrick> night
<mhb> I wish I had two separate personalities
<mhb> goodnight Jucato
<mhb> err, jpatrick
<Jucato> good night mhb
<manchicken> Seems like it's bug #58790
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58790 in kdemultimedia "kmix: dcop calls to adjust volume should affect user-set master channel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58790
 * Jucato will sleep after nixternal's Q&A
<jpatrick> lol
<mhb> Jucato: I'm not going to sleep yet, jpatrick is :o)
<Jucato> oh sorry
<Jucato> jpatrick: good
<Jucato> night...
<mhb> my bad
<manchicken> I don't know if that's actually the cause (kmix or dcop or whatnot), but I do know that it used to work like a champ, but something that happened in the patches I applied on Thursday last week killed it.
<manchicken> And my headphone jack doesn't work anymore either.
<mhb> if I invested more time in artwork, nobody would do the stuff I planned coding ... if I coded more, nobody's going to do anything about artwork
<manchicken> I think it's all a mixer issue though.
<mhb> manchicken: so it was your work?
<manchicken> No, sorry, s/patches/updates/
<manchicken> All apt updates
<Jucato> mhb: I think there were some problems w/ kmilo not going up/beyon 10% or something?
<mhb> oh yes
<manchicken> Yeah, my kmilo is going up to 11% and won't go higher.
<Jucato> darn! missed by 1%
<mhb> I wish I could reproduce that
<manchicken> mhb: Me too :)
<nosrednaekim> was doing that here until I bypassed kmilo
<manchicken> Does kmilo do anything with the headphone jack?  I'm wondering if that is a related or separate problem.
<begert> hey all
<nosrednaekim> hey begert
<ryanakca> manchicken: I can confirm the 11% problem
<Jucato> nixternal: I'll poke you in an hour or so.. gotta catch a quick snooze
<nixternal> roger, thanks for the help!
<Jucato> I helped? O.o
<Jucato> oh yeah, I made noise :D
<nixternal> haha
 * Jucato has serious matters for nixternal later
<Tm_T> Jucato: you meet in the alley, no arms other than pistol?
<nosrednaekim> a pistol isn't going to do you much good without arms...
 * Jucato has pistol for arms
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: arm as synonym to weapon
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: yeah... I know ;)
<Tm_T> :(
<manchicken> This karm integration into kontact thing is just so nifty.
<nixternal> manchicken: karm is cool..I have never in my life looked at it before
<Tm_T> manchicken: K-arm? no not even that, only pistols
<manchicken> Well I'm going to be full-time indy consultant starting next week.
<manchicken> karm looks like it's going to go a long way towards helping me bill.
<manchicken> I'm actually going to take my indy consulting thing and try to grow it into a super-nifty company.  My dad and I have been talking about starting our own SAAS-type company, and this is gonna be the first step in that.
<nosrednaekim> what is indy consulting..
<Tm_T> independent?
<manchicken> Yeah
<nixternal> I can offer some independent help
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-26
<Tm_T> bug 150913
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150913 in ubuntu "screen and graphics crashed after pressing test button (dup-of: 137194)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150913
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137194 in displayconfig-gtk "displayconfig-gtk crashes on Test" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137194
 * Jucato yawns and stretches....
<Tm_T> Jucato: YAY!
<Jucato> yay?
<nixternal> it's alive!
<Jucato> I overslept again.. hahaha
<Tm_T> Jucato: good morning hi and yay!
<Jucato> but I woke up LOL'ing
<Tm_T> Jucato: last image you saw was my face?
<Tm_T> no no, that whould have made you cry
<Jucato> that would have killed me on the spot
<Tm_T> true, possibly so
<Jucato> nixternal: so how was the Kubuntu session?
 * Jucato imagines the first one was more exciting
<nixternal> I can't remember
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> they were both good...I like the involvement today of the entire team though
<Jucato> *^_^*
<Jucato> that's me... blushing... supposedly
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> bwahahah!! I love seele's post! :)
<Jucato> oops... I just highlighted her :(
<Jucato> nixternal: is it 8:30 p.m. for you?
<nixternal> you got it
<Jucato> kool. still early :)
<nixternal> yet oh so tired
<Jucato> aw... poor overworked nixternal
<Jucato> !helpersnack | nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nixternal> haha
 * Jucato wonders if he should make a !devsnack factoid
<nixternal> I have found a flaw in the "Popularity" of an application in Ubuntu now...when you open up the 'Add/Remove Applications' in Gnome, each package has a rating, and everything that is installed by default has 5 stars..is that because each update counts as a download I wonder?
<Tm_T> Jucato: and cause ubotu abused by us?
<nixternal> same goes with Kubuntu/Adept I would guess
<Tm_T> nixternal: time to make huge number of fixes to Kopete ;--P
 * Jucato wonders about it all...
<nixternal> I want to check out Anjuta and Mono development environments..I have heard a lot of good stuff about it
<Jucato> soon we'll be hearing "I want to check out GNOME. I've heard a lot of good stuff about it".. and then he's gone :)
<nixternal> haha, nevah
<nixternal> I don't like that I can tweak it the way I want...I mean how hard can it be to make the bars transparent?
<nixternal> I have select transparency in the settings, but that doesn't work
<Tm_T> nixternal: try change tab bar from top to bottom in GNOME
<Tm_T> anywhere there
<nixternal> that's what I did
<Tm_T> nixternal: found any way?
<nixternal> no..I selected transparency, and even tried to change the color..it didn't take effect though
<Tm_T> yah
<nixternal> anjuta seems to be a slimlined kate, just that it has built in compile/debug options
<nixternal> which you can do with Kate and a couple of macros or whatever they are called
 * Jucato wished Kate actually had macros... like vim recording
<begert>  I like e-macs :)
<begert> oh hai
<Jucato> kthxbai
<Jucato> :P
<begert> I can has KDE?
<Jucato> no weiz
<Tm_T> emacs? was that the OS without a kernel?
<Jucato> the great OS w/o a good text editor :)
<Jucato> anyway...
<Tm_T> ah that one
<begert> http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
<Jucato> we know :)
<nixternal> OK, KDE vs. Gnome for development tools (Anjuta IDE, MonoDevelop, Bluefish, and Scream)
<nixternal> KDE 1
<nixternal> Gnome 0
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, Kate does everything each one of those apps do
<Jucato> was there even a contest? :)
<nixternal> I wanted to see
<Jucato> except a Class Browser...
<nixternal> KDevelop is just way to strong of an IDE...it is getting close to Eclipse in that way
<nixternal> Quanta+ > Bluefish/Scream
<nixternal> I am actually disappointed..I had quite a few people tell me how good anjuta was...and it doesn't even do code completion from what I just saw
<nixternal> and when you compile c++, it works great, actually to great...but go to execute it, and it tells you the file isn't local...derrr
<Jucato> I have one big disappointment w/ KDevelop... you practically can't use it to compile a simple C++ program... without having to make a project.. or without having to use the embedded Konsole
<nixternal> ya, that is why I use Eclipse whenever I am doing STL work
 * Jucato just uses Kate for now... no too much Classes
<nixternal> but Gnome does have an app I absolutely love
<nixternal> Tomboy
<Jucato> oh yeah, basket needs some features like that
<Jucato> and deskbar! (imho)
<nixternal> forget Basket, KNotes
<nixternal> what is deskbar?
<nixternal> I need to play man
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> play man?
<Jucato> deskbar is like Katapult on the panel. launcher and search engine
<Jucato> w/o the indexing overhead of beagle (I think)
<nixternal> I take it that it is not in the repos?
<Jucato> it's built-in to GNOME
<nixternal> oh
<Jucato> oh and drawers on the gnome panels!
<nixternal> oh, I see deskbar
<nixternal> I thought that was something for tracker
<Jucato> hm.. maybe I was wrong.. but tracker doesn't seem to be a depends
<Jucato> aaaanyway... at least it works :)
<nixternal> deskbar is nice
<Jucato> uh oh... I'm guilty of converting nixternal to GNOME!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I think KRunner in KDE 4 is better though
<nixternal> and I think Katapult is better for launching apps
<Jucato> +1 katapult
<nixternal> I know a ton of people who use Katapult on Gnome actually and they love it
<Jucato> +0.5 krunner
<Jucato> well I haven't used krunner for 2 weeks so I can't really say... but last time I had performance, aesthetics, and usability issues with it
<begert> I have been using KDE for about and I didn't figure out what Katapult was until about 2 weeks ago :P
<Jucato> for about what? :)
<begert> *about a year
<Jucato> hehe :)
<begert> got ahead of myself
<Jucato> it's ok... using KDE is a lot like treasure hunting
<begert> I "opened" it along time ago, but never thought to just start typing something
<begert> it looked to much like a splash image
<Jucato> it's not entirely intuitive unless you know Quicksilver
<begert> I just kept waiting for it to start
<nixternal> Gnome does have Epiphany, which I like 2nd only to Konqueror
<Jucato> hm.. it has a weird way of dealing w/ bookmarks though...
<Jucato> Epiphany I mean
<begert> so while I was sitting here I had an idea, and though I really havn't done anything for Kubuntu except write bug reports, I thought it was a decent idea
<nixternal> ooh, I forgot about Galeon as well
<begert> I thought it could be neat to set a day every 1/2 weeks where people would focus on using a single KDE app in an attempt to find bugs and such
<begert> thats 1 to 2 weeks
<begert> not half weeks
<nixternal> begert: that is what we would call a bug day kind of, or a hug day rather
<nixternal> but we definitely need to do it here on the Kubuntu side
<nixternal> the Ubuntu people get a lot of people to show up for Hug Days, whereas only a few of us here show up for them
<begert> but also (I know little) aren't those days more focused on known existing bugs?
<nixternal> in a way yes, but that doesn't mean we can't edit the definition right :)
<nixternal> I think it is a good day
<nixternal> and idea
<begert> I am thinking more on the testing side of trying all you can to break 1 specific app for that day
<nixternal> that is what I meant to say..I think that is a good idea :)
<begert> very true
<begert> :)
<begert> I can at least contribute ideas for now
<Jucato> I'm going to be traiging all Adept and System Settings bugs next week... and forwarding them to manchicken :P
 * Jucato sees himself in begert almost 2 years ago... minus the ability to use emacs...
<nixternal> hehe
<begert> well I never said I was "good" at using emacs
<Jucato> 2 years ago... I didn't even know how to use both emacs and vim
<Jucato> I use vim... not good at it though
<Tm_T> I dont know how to use those
<Tm_T> nor care to know
<Jucato> I just know enough to do :%s/nixternal/vista/
<begert> I tried vim, i didn't like it
<manchicken> Jucato: Righto.  You do that :)
<Jucato> haven't tried emacs... I tried vim first at the behest of a friend
<begert> but i know people that love it
<begert> either way, both are great
<Jucato> manchicken: should I just assign them to you are should I just poke you with a list?
<manchicken> Jucato: Could you poke me with a list (preferably via email)?
<manchicken> I'm going to be picking up the Kubuntu slack a bit when I start this indy job.
<Jucato> manchicken: sure :)
<Jucato> I will probably give my comments too :P
<manchicken> Any info you could give--including cause suspicions--would be nice.
<Jucato> (and then we all decide to move to packagekit bwahahah!)
<Jucato> I'll try if I can even fix the lowest hanging fruits... you know, the ones low enough for worms to eat? :D
 * Jucato decides to take a risk...
<Jucato> hm... nvm
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> If there's low-hanging fruit, I probably already ate it.
<manchicken> I think the resolution of the database lock is probably the most complicated bug fix I've done.
<nixternal> heh, I think I might like Compiz a little bit
<manchicken> I like it alright, I just don't like its limitations.
<nixternal> I am having to much fun with it
<nixternal> I think I shall install it on my laptop
<manchicken> It's fun for about a week.
<nixternal> show them Mac people what it is all about
<Tm_T> manchicken: I got enough of it in 2 minutes =)
<manchicken> If we can't get some of these issues fixed, I may move to GNOME for a little while.
<manchicken> As much as it pains me to say that.
<manchicken> This artsd/kmilo/kmix thing is killing me.
<manchicken> And not being able to use my headphone jack is just too much.
<manchicken> It's bad enough that I can't suspend/resume.
<Tm_T> arts... I think I have heard that few years ago... ;)
 * Tm_T doesnt use it =)
<manchicken> When you don't have a hardware mixer, you need something.
<Tm_T> true
<manchicken> I love KDE, but right now this is just killing me.
<manchicken> Ooh, I should try KDE4 now.
<Tm_T> yes!
<Tm_T> how you even could think of GNOME before trying KDE4 ?!
<manchicken> Because I know GNOME works :)
<manchicken> And because System76 will give me full support for GNOME.
<Tm_T> :(
<manchicken> heh
 * Tm_T get panic attacks from gnome
<Jucato> manchicken: iirc someone was having problems with that database lock resolution thingy....
<manchicken> Not saying I don't want to make KDE better though.
<manchicken> Jucato: Yeah, but I haven't been able to replicate any of those issues.
<Jucato> it crashes Adept again iirc
<manchicken> Jucato: And if I can't replicate them, or get a super-sweet dump file, I can't really troubleshoot it.
<manchicken> It's all nixternal's fault.
<Jucato> manchicken: heh the worst kind of bugs...
<manchicken> Trying KDE4
<crimsun> of course it'd be nixternal's fault.
<nixternal> well well well, if it isn't old crimsun!
<crimsun> that's geezer crimsun to you, kiddo!
<Jucato> crimsun!!!!
<begert> good night people, talk to you later
<Jucato> k'night begert!
<manchicken> Does KDE4 have a working panel yet?
<manchicken> I wasn't able to get that working at all.
<manchicken> Just plasma and a handful of plasmoids.
<Jucato> semi-working
<Daskreech> seele: ha ha :) nice backend
 * Jucato burps
 * Daskreech wakes up .45 miles away
<Daskreech> What just happened?
<Tm_T> me just happened
<Tm_T> nixternal: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Daskreech> Wouldn't manchicken  be more interested?
<Tm_T> he maybe too
<Tm_T> Daskreech: but why he more?
<Daskreech> manchicken is a RMS fiend :)
<Daskreech> he'd love it
<Tm_T> well I know nixternal keep fuzzing about gpl, well, atleast kept =)
<Tm_T> btw http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/art/gpl3-grey-02.png
<_StefanS_> morning
<Hobbsee> nixternal: poke
<Jucato> _StefanS_!!! Hobbsee!!!
<_StefanS_> heeeeyy
 * Jucato falls asleep again...
<Riddell> nixternal: ha ha, I CC'ed you  teh reply to my e-mail
 * Jucato waves to Riddell too
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato!
<Riddell> hi Jucato
 * Riddell in heathrow vip lounge
<Riddell> lots of whisky here
<Jucato> ooooh
<Jucato> hahah
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> but no irn bru?  :)
 * Hobbsee is jealous.
<Jucato> of the whiskey or being in heathrow?
<Jucato> (just one wrong typo, and it's deathrow :P)
<Hobbsee> going to UDS
<Jucato> ah... yeah.. who isn't? :)
<Jucato> ayt... brb :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> are our (try pronouncing that!) KDE4 packages built with fulldebug?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yep I think they are
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Tonio_> hey
<Lure_> seele: ping
 * Jucato waves at Lure
<Lure> hi Jucato
<Lure> Jucato: how is support of gutsy in #kubuntu going on? good or bad?
<Jucato> hm.... how can I say? both good and bad :)
<Lure> Jucato: what is bad? kopete crash? dolphin?
<Jucato> yes, plus some reports of debconf crashing during the upgrade
<Lure> Jucato: yep, upgrades are always tricky... never tested enough imho...
<Jucato> I'm going to keep an eternal gutsy vm just to test all upgrade to hardy for each milestone...
<Jucato> there's also the small problem of people looking for features that Ubuntu has that Kubuntu doesn't :)
<Tonio_> hi Jucato, Lure :)
<Jucato> hi Tonio_! :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: didn't find out how to trust a protocol in konqueror.:/
<Lure> hi Tonio_, I see you are already hitting hardy-changes!
<Jucato> oh...
 * Lure still needs to upgrade to hardy
<Tonio_> Lure: well kio-apt shouldn't have been there.....;; I just override that one, it should have gone to my ppa :)
<Tonio_> Lure: fancy testing kio-aot ?
<Lure> Tonio_: ;-)
<Tonio_> apt
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe during weekend, busy now...
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> Lure: no idea how to make konqueror consider a protocol is secured ?
<Lure> just came from US and now on business meetings for the second day
<Tonio_> Lure: I can't find out how to make it to consider apt:/ is a trusted protocol
<Lure> Tonio_: like https?
<Lure> Tonio_: what would be the difference
<Tonio_> Lure: konqueror doesn't like unknown protocols while clicking on links
<Tonio_> no problom when typing in the address bar
<Lure> Tonio_: oh, that...
<Tonio_> Lure: yep ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: no idea.
<Tonio_> Lure: I guess we'll have to patch konqueror for this
<Tonio_> looks like ardcoded feature
 * Lure is not using Konqueror for browsing and do not know the code at all
<Tonio_> probably something in kio-http btw
<Tonio_> or khtml
 * Lure downloads new Opera beta... ;-)
<jpatrick> yo
<Tonio_> yop jpatrick
<Tonio_> Jucato: the installation reporting succes/failure now works in kio-apt
<Jucato> woot! :)
<Jucato> hm. is kio-apt making use of gdebi-kde btw?
<Tonio_> Jucato: no it just uses adept-batch
<Jucato> oh
 * Jucato wonders why we couldn't have developed adept-batch in the first place...
<Jucato> I mean for .debs...
<Jucato> bah nvm.. apt... heheh
<Tonio_> Jucato: adept-batch is for apt-get installation
<Tonio_> gdebi is for dpkg (aka local) installation
<Tonio_> that's just completly different
<Jucato> yeah. I sort of... :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: ping ?
<Tonio_> manchicken: I just discovered that adept-batch just segfaults when using a bad package name
<Tonio_> manchicken: sudo adept-batch install blablatoto
<Tonio_> that's bad :/
<jpatrick> Jucato: do you use a i*86?
<Jucato> yes. but my kubuntu install is currently hosed :)
<jpatrick> damn
 * Jucato might need to download an ISO instead of waiting for shitit
<Jucato> er shipit
<jpatrick> hosed so much that you can't test: http://ihosted.info/~jpatrick/kde-style-domino_0.4-0ubuntu1_i1386.deb ?
 * Jucato nods
 * Hobbsee wonders how you broke it.
<Jucato> tried to do a fresh install since any kernel higher than 2.6.22-12 (can't recall) freezes
<Jucato> lucky as I am... my only feisty cd isn't working as well :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: Wuddup homes?
<manchicken> Tonio_: You got a bug for that just so that I don't forget about it?  I'll see if I can take a peeky-peek at it right now.
<apachelogger> jpatrick: ahoy!.... http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=423 http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=424
 * Hobbsee notes that she's officially been using ubuntu for a week now.
<Hobbsee> well, 8 day.s
<manchicken> Tonio_: I can replicate it.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: How you like it?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: warum bist du niemal hier wann ich dich sehen will!?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: there's some really nice polished stuff in there
<Hobbsee> but konversation is a must, is as amarok
<manchicken> I think it's pretty good.  I just don't think I could pull myself away from the well integrated, but not always as simple, KDE.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: the lack of functionality in some places is annoying - like the lack of kioslaves.
<apachelogger> jpatrick: private problems which currently need a lot of time
<jpatrick> ah, right
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I don't like how limited metacity is compared to kwin.
<apachelogger> jpatrick: btw, I'd split domino, since it's a theme a style and a window deco
<Hobbsee> manchicken: well, it's with compiz too, so...
<Hobbsee> manchicken: it's more stuff like nautilus
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Or xchat vs. konvi, konsole vs. terminal, etc.
<Hobbsee> yeah, true
<manchicken> Hobbsee: D3lphin smokes nautilus
<Hobbsee> i've found terminal to be fine, actually
 * Hobbsee isnt much of a fan of d3lphin
 * Jucato has to agree w/ the d3lphin comment unfortunately...
<manchicken> And kontact beats the hell out of evolution imho.
<jpatrick> apachelogger: hmm, might do, for tastymenu rm the debian dir in source and retar it
<Hobbsee> oh, indeed.  thunderbird sucks less than either of them, though
<jpatrick> note in changelog and send a message upstream :)
<Jucato> manchicken: gnome-term has one feature that will only arrive in Konsole in KDE 4 though
<manchicken> I'm not a thunderbird fan.
<Jucato> clickable links
 * apachelogger goes retaring
<manchicken> Jucato: I'm not a big fan of clickable links in my terminal sessions :)
<Jucato> ehehe
<Tonio_> manchicken: strange........
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i like the clicking
<Tonio_> can someone try to reproduce ?
<Hobbsee> i want to see kde4, though
<seele> Lure: pong
<manchicken> Tonio_: I can reproduce the problem.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: kde4's konsole is awesome
<Jucato> seele: nice blog post btw ;)
<manchicken> Tonio_: I just can't get a good dump file.
<seele> Jucato: haha thanks
<Tonio_> manchicken: okay but does this crash for you too ?
<manchicken> Tonio_: Could you put a bug in for that if there isn't one already?  I'm going to hopefully get back into the kubuntu hacking here soon.
<manchicken> Tonio_: Yes.
<Tonio_> manchicken: oki :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: Without any good debugging other than a STL exception message.
<jpatrick> apachelogger: you should also put (LP: #xxx) after IR in changelog to close the LP bug
<Lure> seele: I have a German customer that would need usability consultant, so I am thinking some kde-usability person can do the job
<Lure> seele: anyone from germany that is doing this kind of consultancy work?
<Tonio_> manchicken: okay, I'll just report the bug on launchpad atm
<manchicken> Much thanks.
<manchicken> I think it's probably just iterating through all packages it knows of without paying attention to whether or not its at the end of its list.
<manchicken> If I'm right then that'd be a simple issue to fix.
<seele> Lure: Ellen Reitmayr (ellen@reitmayr.net) does consulting and Jan Muehlig (jan.muehlig@relevantive.de) has a consultancy called Relevantive
<Hobbsee> manchicken: it's frustrating having to look up how to do things, which usually Just Work
<Lure> seele: thanks, will contact them
<seele> Lure: both have been involved in KDE usability and are a part of OpenUsability
<seele> Lure: np
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Yes.  That it is.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: It's pretty well polished though, but it's just not what I like to use.
<Jucato> Tonio_: bug report exists
<WaltzingAlong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/153710
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153710 in adept "adept_batch crashes if target package does not exist" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> manchicken: true
<manchicken> Even though KDE 3.5.8 is sucking for me right now.
<Jucato> Tonio_, manchicken: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/153710
<Jucato> rawr
 * Jucato runs from WaltzingAlong
<Jucato> life's so unfair..
<Lure> seele: our larger customes have own usability expert, but in this case they do not have one and we do not like to do major UI redesigns with one
<manchicken> heh
<WaltzingAlong> ;0
<Lure> s/with/witnout/
<manchicken> I'll confirm and prioritize and assign that bug.
<Jucato> (that's one less Adept bug to triage!!! :P)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: uploads in progress, thanks for revuing :)
<manchicken> That bug is updated.
<jpatrick> no prob
<manchicken> Jucato: Oh, you could still triage it ;)
<WaltzingAlong> good thing they are called bugs and not spiders. would not be cool to squish one spider only to see hundreds emerge from it
<Jucato> manchicken: do the honors haha :)
 * manchicken doesn't know the official process for triaging bugs.
 * Jucato wonders what's the diff between https://bugs.launchpad.net/ and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/
<Jucato> <manchicken> I'll confirm and prioritize and assign that bug. <---  um.. that? :)
<manchicken> Righto then
<manchicken> Tonio_: If you get any output from your crash or any dump output that you could paste into that bug, that would be very helpful.
<Jucato> oh and https://launchpad.net/bugs/ too! :)
<Jucato> 3 URL's that go to the same page heheh :)
<jpatrick> you haven't mentioned edge.* yet
<Tonio_> manchicken: I don't get anything too.....
<Jucato> oh yeah...
<Tonio_> manchicken: will try with gdb
<manchicken> Tonio_: Okie dokie.
<manchicken> Tonio_: Ooh, that'd be very kind of you.
<Tonio_> ;)
<Jucato> of course... it's Tonio_ :)
<manchicken> Time to continue my time where I can't do any work of my own, but I can play Nintendo.
<manchicken> This sucks.  I can't wait until Wednesday.
<jpatrick> apachelogger: new pkgs approved, now find someone else to review and I'll upload
<apachelogger> Anyone in revu mood? :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: just found how to trust the apt protocol :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: fancy testing ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: not today :(
<Tonio_> oki
<Jucato> I can do tomorrow (downloading Gutsy ISO)
<Jucato> 6 hours...
<Tonio_> so that you can test it, copy this in your /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/defualt/kdeglobals file
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/1804
<Tonio_> just copy this, reload kde and it might work
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: cool got a new deb?;-)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: yep ;)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: no supports checking if installation was successfull or not
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: mostly done for apt:/ now starting apt+http:/
 * nosrednaekim is supposeing that was a "now"
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: you might get the deb on my ppa soon
<nosrednaekim> k
<Tonio_> ah, well got dc enabled ?
<Tonio_> dcc
<nosrednaekim> sure....i'm kinda laggy right now
<nosrednaekim> uhh wait... I need x86_64
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: then you have to wait for the ppa package :)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<apachelogger> Tonio_: do you have time to revu http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=425 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=426 ?
<jpatrick> nixternal: ^?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: toonight, probably
<apachelogger> Tonio_: fair enough :)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: try fishing in #ubuntu-motu
<Mez> why does kubuntu decide to f**k up my xorg.conf instead of just changing the resolution manually
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<mhb> this UDS/Fosscamp is unlucky for KDE/Kubuntu people
<Jucato> read about annma? ;(
<nosrednaekim> you there?
<mhb> yeah
<nosrednaekim> here...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: me?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I am now
<nosrednaekim> you are only like 5 hours north of me :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: well not at UDS, no.
<nosrednaekim> oh ;)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: here in the channel
<mhb> nosrednaekim: :o)
<nosrednaekim> haha
<mhb> nosrednaekim: Did you happen to forget my blog post?
<nosrednaekim> which one....
<mhb> the one about not being given a visa to the U.S.
<mhb> and I am not really the terrorist type who tries to get in even though they dont want him there.
<n8k99> no the one about the transportation workers strike in france preventing her from getting on a flight
<mhb> n8k99: yeah, well I thought about my reason why I am not at UDS
<mhb> n8k99: err, talked
<n8k99> oh?
<nosrednaekim> no, I didn't... what is your blog?
<mhb> n8k99: of course, the news about annma is also bad, like I said, unlucky for KDE/Kubuntu people
<mhb> nosrednaekim: http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/english/enjoy-the-uds-without-me/
<n8k99> mhb i remember that post now
<mhb> n8k99: it is like a curse ... nix couldnt get there, I couldnt, now annma ...
<jpatrick> hope it's in Europe next time
<n8k99> on behalf of the sane population in this country I am deeply apologetic about the other idiots we have here
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: supercat in hardy
<mhb> is jr on the road already?
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: thanks! :-)
<mhb> Jucato: if you will be monitoring UDS closely, could we count on you to provide blog coverage if other sources fail? :o)
<Jucato> that's a big if right now :/
<Jucato> I will try....
<mhb> Jucato: I am quite confident in jr blogging about it, he usually does
<mhb> Jucato: but who knows if he has time for that
<Jucato> will try my best.. but it will be my first time to try VoIP and Gobby so...
<manchicken> We still need a kobby :)
<Jucato> oh yes definitely :)
<manchicken> So does kde4 have a proper working panel yet?  I couldn't get it to work last night.
<ScottK> manchicken: You know that pkern (the upstream and Debian Maintainer for Gobby) is a MOTU now, don't you?
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: not in the beta3
<Jucato> depends on what you consider working :)
<Jucato> post-beta3 it's working a bit
<Jucato> (as in SVN_
<manchicken> ScottK: Didn't know that.
<mhb> funny, it is past beta3 and were still not moving to release-candidate quality yet
<manchicken> If you just launch into KDE4, you can't even start any programs.
<manchicken> Just plasmoids.
 * mhb fears of another delay
<ScottK> I've asked and he's not interested in working on a Kobby, but may be useful if someone else want to do the front end.
<manchicken> There's just no way to launch the programs.
<nosrednaekim> panel seems to be working in the KDE4 liveCD
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: right click on dektop run program?
<mhb> ScottK: what language is it written in?
<manchicken> KDE4 live CD?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... SUse
<mhb> ScottK: if your answer is Glib-riddden C ... well not a job for me :o)
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: I get nothing when I right-click under KDE4.
<ScottK> mhb: I've no idea.  I do know there's a separate obby backend.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: ouch :)
<Jucato> manchicken: is that from SVN?
<manchicken> Gutsy repos
<Jucato> manchicken: Alt+F2 (krunner)
<manchicken> Tried that
<manchicken> Not krunning
<mhb> ScottK: C++
<Jucato> I'm not sure if kickoff was included in our beta3 packages
<nixternal> that's what I am talking about...8 hours of sleep!!!!
<Jucato> manchicken: hm... that should be working...
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: kickoff was
<Jucato> ok time for me to bed
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> nixternal: annma won't be able to make it :(
<mhb> good morning nix
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: I see. how about the taskbar fix (running apps should be on the taskbar)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: its in the KDE4 livCD. yes but not int he beta packages I don't think.
<Jucato> I see
 * DaSkreech waves
<Jucato> oh hail the gang's all here
<nixternal> Jucato: what? I thought she had it all planned it..her husband and kids were going to go visit the grandparents
<Jucato> see Planet KDE
<nixternal> Tm_T: that GPL wallpaper is killer...it will be on my desktop now...if I could read it on my laptop, it would be there too
 * nixternal fires up akregator
<nixternal> holy cow Jucato, she jinxed herself with the original post by saying something about the strike :(
<Jucato> nixternal: actually she posted that after the fact....
<Jucato> ahok
<Jucato> the other post
<Jucato> :(
<DaSkreech> I'm in a gang?
<nosrednaekim> great(or stupid) mindsthink alike http://blog.tonyyarusso.com/planetubuntu/hardy-wishlist-post-4/
<DaSkreech> fools seldom differ
<DaSkreech> Wait that's not true
<DaSkreech> there is a wide variety of foolishnes
<DaSkreech> +s
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Jucato> foolisshnes?
<jpatrick> nixternal: https://launchpad.net/~motu-mentoring-reception/
<nixternal> [   Riddell] nixternal: ha ha, I CC'ed you  teh reply to my e-mail
<nixternal> ?? I didn't get any email from ya, so which email?
<jpatrick> I think he's on the train/road
<nixternal> jpatrick: when I get a little more time I will start the mentoring...hopefully here in a couple of weeks I will have some free time
<Jucato> plane?
<jpatrick> boat?
<Jucato> flying teacup
 * Jucato doesn't like saucers...
<jpatrick> nah, he probably used Launchpad and did it Mark Shuttleworth-style!
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Jucato> :D
 * nosrednaekim decides to stop childishly lol-ing
<DaSkreech> !lol | nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> oh shut up!
<nosrednaekim> LOL!
 * DaSkreech kicks ubotu
<nosrednaekim> ;)
 * DaSkreech misses the non-existent bot and falls on the floor
 * DaSkreech awaits people loling
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech ROFL
<manchicken> We should make it so that kontact automagically sticks the ICS file from integrated karm and sticks it as an option on the calendar.
<manchicken> That'd be awesome.
<DaSkreech> Gcalendar
<mzungu> nixternal, please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuExtras to see if its what you had in mind
<DaSkreech> hu begert
<Jucato> mzungu: I still vote for kget to be included by default :)
<Jucato> ktorrent's there.. but not kget...
<mzungu> ha ha - me too!
<mzungu> always on my immediate list after an install
<DaSkreech> Won't be an issue with KDe4 I think
<mhb> please, explain to me - why should we include something more in the default install?
<mhb> who are we going to please by that?
<DaSkreech> mhb: Debian users?
<mhb> is really an app like kget something to be considered essential for the base install?
<DaSkreech> No
<Jucato> mhb: I have one big reason for having KGet installed
<Jucato> (is KTorrent even?)
<Hobbsee> why would we want kget, sorry?
<Jucato> ok let me type!!!
<Hobbsee> ktorrent is installed by default.  it's handy :)
<Jucato> KGet solves a big problem with sites that deliver wrong
<Jucato> MIME types for downloads
<Jucato> like kde-look/apps and other random sites
<nixternal> mzungu: looks good...I will make sure I get those items documented
<Jucato> w/o kget, konqueror attempts to open those in Kate
<mhb> Jucato: sure, that is a good reason for having it in universe.
<mhb> and nobody can block that.
<Jucato> ok ok...
<Jucato> outvoted...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: it isn't to install by default, but to document so new users know what they have available...go give them a better description than what Adept gives
<Hobbsee> ah right
 * Jucato woners how many times people will download through torrent vs. download through http/ftp
<nixternal> I wish I would have thought of that a while back :)
<mhb> Now, tell me a reason why it should be in main, so please, could you give an user case of a person that cannot click Save As? on the link? Or when you cannot really use the apt-get/adept to fetch it?
<nixternal> I rarely ever use Torrent except for the initial release isos
<mhb> to fetch kget and then use it
<Jucato> <mhb> Now, tell me a reason why it should be in main, so please, could you give an user case of a person that cannot click Save As? on the link? <--- like I said, that doesn't always work
<Jucato> and for people who really don't know, they won't know that kget sort of fixes that problem
<mhb> Jucato: it doesnt? Really? Well I have never had trouble with it, and I have never used kget AFAIK.
<mzungu> for kget in particular, for those of us with poor and slow internet - it makes download management better
<mhb> Jucato: and I have downloaded stuff from kde-look/apps any other site
<Jucato> mhb: just because you haven't, doesn't mean no one has
<nixternal> save as rarely works on quite a few things...I tried the other day to save some SVGs and it tried to save them as =JKK8439KDFJ== or some garbage
<mhb> indeed
<mhb> again, a perfectly sound reason for universe
<Jucato> I've come across many instances already of people asking why Konqueror kept on trying to open downloads in Kate
<nixternal> I heard that they removed curl from the CDs...does anyone know if that is true, and if so, did they replace it? well they had to replace it obviously
<Jucato> mhb: I get your point. what I don't understand why ktorrent would have special treatment though
<nixternal> I am with Jucato on that...KTorrent is nice, but not everyone is using it...check popcon
<mhb> Jucato: well ktorrent is the only app we have for downloading any torrents, right?
<Jucato> * Jucato woners how many times people will download through torrent vs. download through http/ftp
<DaSkreech> That might not be a bad idea nixternal
<nixternal> Jucato: people really only use KTorrent to get music and movies
<Jucato> like I said nvm. outvoted
<DaSkreech> Have a common tasks document
<Jucato> nixternal: from questionable sources too...
<mhb> Jucato: but we certainly have apps for downloading content, Konqueror should handle that automagically. Right, kget fixes some use cases, but not all.
<nixternal> so that is why I am with you...if KTorrent was popular for everyone, then OK, but it isn't
<Jucato> nixternal: in an indirect way, we're sort of condoning something...
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I don't see why we need a torrenting app
<nixternal> plus a lot of people are using Azureus over KTorrent for stuff from what I have heard
<nixternal> Jucato: you are right on the button there :)
<nixternal> even though I think there is a "we don't condone if for the use of...." somewhere in the documentation
<mhb> hehe
<nixternal> I know we have a patch that removes all of the bad torrent sites like Pirate Bay and such
<mzungu> mebbe in the hope that downloading a new kubuntu cd will use torrent, rather than overload the ubuntu servers?
<mhb> "a lot of people use kaffeine for playing non-copyrighted content ... and other people are using totem or mplayer, from what I have heard :o)"
<mhb> err, s/copyrighted/illegal
<nixternal> KNemo would be nice to have though, especially if there is this "play catchup with Ubuntu" idea floating around...they have something similar..and KNemo is one of the first things I install...it doesn't get anybetter than KNemo :)
<Jucato> nixternal: grr!
<nixternal> hahaha
<Hobbsee> meh, knemo
<nixternal> KFTPGrabber I am not a huge fan of just yet, because of its limitations
<mhb> should we ban kaffeine because of people playing illegal content on it? No, because it is our only means of playing video  players
<nixternal> Hobbsee: come on now, I love that little app :)
<mhb> and the same goes with torrents
<nixternal> VLC!
<Hobbsee> yay, torrents!
<Hobbsee> of course, ubuntu torrents are why we want to keep a torrenter.
<Hobbsee> besides, sometimes you *have* to torrent, as the $powersthatbe dont give you a legal way to get the content in question.
<mhb> and legal videos are why we need a video player
<nixternal> I think we need to seriously take a look at popcon and see what we have out of the box, see how important it is, and maybe poll the users...we need to poll the users a little bit to get an idea of just how they are using Kubuntu
<mhb> heck, we cannot even play DVDs in Kaffeine legally, should we remove that functionality?
<nixternal> remember, Kubuntu is about what WE like or don't like...it is about what the USERS like and dis-like
<nixternal> hey
<nixternal> I booboo'd there
<nixternal> s/KUbuntu is about what WE/Kubuntu is NOT about what WE/
<mhb> right
<nixternal> I just think it is time we listen to the people who use it to an extent
<mhb> I think the base principle of Kubuntu is to provide one tool for one task
<mhb> on the default CD - and provide all the possibilities in universe repos
<nixternal> and that's fine, as long as people are using the one tool for that one task
<ScottK> nixternal: For a paid dev sure, but I don't feel any obligation to make Kubuntu like anything other than what I want.
<mhb> but what KGet really does is just fix a download problem in Konqueror for sites that are written badly
<mhb> err, badly configured servers
<Jucato> of course it can be more than that... but then again..
<Jucato> one tool for one task...
<mhb> Jucato: I would prefer that to be done so that the user doesnt have to wonder why KGet opens this and Konqueror that
<nixternal> I do, it is free software, I have been provided the chance to work with a great project and a great community, I have been given this chance for free...if you don't like doing it unpaid, then free-software isn't for you...this is a volunteer community, that's what makes us so strong...Ubuntu does a great job of giving the users what they want, and a majority of them are volunteers as well
<mhb> Jucato: a config option in Konqui perhaps?
<Jucato> mhb: why will Konqueror open when something is supposed to be downloaded if KGet integration is enabled?
 * Jucato wonders if IRC ops will be paid soon :P
<Jucato> non-developing IRC ops :D
 * mhb wonders if he will be paid again for hacking Kubuntu :o)
<Jucato> heh
<mhb> but probably not
<Jucato> :(
<nixternal> nobody will be getting paid monetarily soon...you should develop and work with free software because you enjoy it..if you want the paycheck, then you have to go else where, because sabdfl said it best during the Q&A talk....no money for you! :)
<mhb> Jucato: its not a bad thing, someone else will get paid for that, and we will gain a skilled person for some time
<mhb> I am perfectly happy with helping out Kubuntu as much as I can until it is fun :o)
<ScottK> nixternal: Sure, but my point is volunteers should work as they will and not because they are pushed.
<mhb> s/until/as long as
<nixternal> you mean until it is no longer fun?
<nixternal> or that :)
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> mhb: non-illegal ?
<nixternal> ScottK: there is no pushing...having a user tell you what they would like to see is no different than doing what is on the Kubuntu TODO list
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes (see my recent rants on MOTU for why I'm doing less there).
<nixternal> oh, I seen them :) hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: popcon is broken, iirc.
<mhb> DaSkreech: me bad english
<nixternal> yay, so where else could you get popular application information from?
<mhb> DaSkreech: sorry for me, me no good english
<nixternal> hrmm, the people who use it? :p
<mhb> nixternal: right
<ScottK> nixternal: Sure.  User is free to ask and I'm free to ignore.
<mhb> also, there is a different thing
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it might be fixed, i'm not sure.  it certainly was broken
<mhb> we dont have that much space on the CD
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you are right...I remember reading about it
<mhb> I would like to consider whether some app would make as many users happy as the amount of translations we would bring instead
<mhb> or rephrased: if you want to get something on the CD, make sure there is space for it :o)
<nixternal> don't get me started on translations, because I am highly pissed at Rosetta right now :)
<mhb> nixternal: you are nothing,
<nixternal> gee thanks
<mhb> nixternal: you would be after doing translations for like two years :o)
<mhb> nixternal: I meant it well
<Jucato> oh krap! openweek...
<mhb> nixternal: of course, me bad english
<nixternal> hehe, I know...I seen the comma, so I know you didn't finish it
<mhb> nixternal: you are not as pissed as me, that is what I meant
<Jucato> oh cancelled...
<nixternal> mhb: bad english my arse :)
<nixternal> I probably have worse english than everyone...I live in Chicago, we will never speak right :D
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> we have every nationality there is in Chicago, so we mix it all up and come with some very unique lingo
<mzungu> nixternal, arse/ass chicago?
<nixternal> well, arse is cleaner and more fun to say :)
<mzungu> :D
<mzungu> depends what you used to wipe it with ;)
<Jucato> and it's English :)
<Jucato> (british...)
<nixternal> that it be
<Jucato> aye
<mzungu> my point!
<mhb> "to have this list presented on a new install"
<mhb> oh my...
<mzungu> ;)
<mhb> has jr heard about the idea of presenting anything on a new install?
<mhb> because I am sure he would be against it as he always was when it came to first-run pop-ups
<mzungu> now then lad, what would tha' prefer
<mhb> mzungu: hmm, not sure. Kubuntu.org page dedicated to that?
<mzungu> (said with best 'yorkshire' accent)
<nixternal> mhb: presented as in documented...and our documentation is available on a new install :)
<mhb> mzungu: of course, all those packages important to the users should be available through the add/remove packages interface
<mzungu> i'm thinking of newbies
<mhb> nixternal: right, that is a good way
<mzungu> adept with universe enabled by default is a bit daunting
 * DaSkreech still theorises that in two years Ubuntu will suck :)
<mhb> nixternal: I understood "presented" in a different way
<nixternal> mzungu: I think a lot of new users are looking at the Add/Remove app for stuff
<Jucato> DaSkreech: and how about Kubuntu?
<mhb> mzungu: adept has universe by default
<mhb> mzungu: or do you mean something else?
<nixternal> but you are right, Adept is insane when you have have any repo enabled :)
<mzungu> yes - and how is a newbie supposed to go through all the packages,
<mzungu> and know what does what
<nixternal> alphabetically from what I could see :p
<mhb> search
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I'm just saying that adding more functionality with only one CD is not maintainable
<mzungu> without a bit of a helping hand
<mhb> type a "rename" in his language into the search bar
<DaSkreech>  KDE will probably be better since it can consolidate libs etc
<DaSkreech>  But there is stil the underlying Ubuntu growth creep
<mzungu> mhb, if you are a newbie - search for *what*?
<mhb> mzungu: well I just thought I am a newbie and I want to rename multiple files
<mhb> mzungu: I must admit I am not sure how the newbie really behaves
<nixternal> what I think mzungu is trying to say, is it isn't presented to a new user cleanly..they are given a list of names with a description a developer has added to the debian/control file, which half don't make sense
<nixternal> then use the wonderful app called KRename :)  </shameful plug>
<mzungu> if we are trying to attract newbies to kubuntu, coming from another nameless os, we need more hand holding
<DaSkreech> mhb: They open add/remove programs
<mhb> DaSkreech: yes, and they can search for "rename" and find krename
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<mzungu> and how do they know, from the many rename hits, that krename is what they need?
<DaSkreech> cause we filter on KDE by default?
<mzungu> unless we help them along with a list of 'recommended' extras
<nixternal> holy smokes
<nixternal> I just searched for *rename* in adept...we definitely don't filter on KDE
<mhb> nixternal: adept_installer?
<mzungu> yeah - had to light one up ;)
<nixternal> Adept Manager
<mhb> nixternal: I think I found krename rather easily with that
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, yes, adept manager is not really an application targeted at common users
<nixternal> well I see KRename, but I also see cdrtoaster, firebird2*, gprename, and more
<mhb> nixternal: which kind of contradicts the fact that it is on the CD :o) I would like to have a single package manager for sure, perhaps with single and advanced views.
 * nixternal uses apt-cache search
<Jucato> by default it filters/searches in name, description, and maintainer even...
<nixternal> first time I opened Adept Installer in a long time
 * Jucato doesn't like adept_installer's implementation, although the interface is fine...
<nixternal> OK, time for me to go learn something...see ya'll later
<Jucato> the part I don't like about the Add/Remove Programs stuff is that when you try to search for a package that isn't in the app-install-data database, it won't show up..and you'll think it doesn't exists, unless you search in adept manager
<Jucato> nvm... :)
<mzungu> i guess we are all seasoned users - and pretty much know what we want - from years of installing kde-based systems - personally, i prefer aptitude curses i/f than gui - but try telling that to a newbie
 * Jucato shudders
<mzungu> ...and dolphins should stick to the ocean, where they belong ;)
 * mhb loves dolphin
<mhb> really, I like it way more than konqui
<mhb> of course, I never said it during the development cycle, at least I think so
<mzungu> thank goodness for diversity!
<Jucato> I like dolphins.... but not d3lphin :)
<Jucato> I do like Dolphin though
<mzungu> ah the well-known spleing mistook!
 * mzungu => class :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I meant add/remove
<DaSkreech> damn :-)
<Tm_T> nixternal: well thank you :)
<DaSkreech> Are we going to have a Kde4-devel package?
<stdin> that's just the -dev packages
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<DaSkreech>  I'm looking to make the transistion between Gutsy and Incontinent ibex one that's profitable for KDE4 users/devs
<jpatrick> Mez: do you plan to do the knights merge?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: are you throwing that stuff into the debian kde svn?
<Mez>  jpatrick wow, been a long time since that
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I don't have an account... yet
<Mez> drop me an email and I'll look it over later
<milian> is there a package for the kde4 menu (the one based on the suse menu) ?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ah.  would be good to do that, then we dont have to keep merging every time.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I hang around #debian-qt-kde now, they don't accept "almost complete strangers"
 * Hobbsee nods
<jpatrick> Mez: I'll do it if you don't wanna
<Mez> sup to ypou, ama t work atm though, so cant do anything
<jpatrick> I'll do it then :)
<DaSkreech> Ppor annma :-(
<DaSkreech> Kickoff?
<uga> DaSkreech: uh? poor annma?
<uga> DaSkreech: poor you, that won't get to see her ;))
<DaSkreech> I wouldn't anyway :)
<DaSkreech> Though with the EU asking for help I may pop over and see her :)
<DaSkreech> Help out with the children on weekends :-D
<uga> heh, you don't know what you're saying
<uga> keeping those under control is harder than coding the kernel in assembly ;)
<DaSkreech> Who said anything about control?
<uga> lol
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: how do we deal with XSBC-Original-Maintainer in merges then?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: we keep it?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: yo've seen the maintainer spec?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> but Debian doesn't have it
<DaSkreech> I just found Ctrl+D in konqui
<jpatrick> funny, I found that on my keyboard..
<DaSkreech> I sure hope they fix that in gwenview4
<DaSkreech> How is rraphink different from raphink ?
<jpatrick> one has another 'r'
<jpatrick> :>
<jjesse> afternoon
<DaSkreech> hiya
<ScottK> Riddell: Just got my UDS plan sorted.  I'm registered now.
<DaSkreech> !tuxracer
<ubotu> Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer! The package is planetpenguin-racer in !universe. Enjoy.
<uga> DaSkreech: add this one to the fork list ;) http://www.extremetuxracer.com/?screenshots
<uga> I tried searching for ppracer, and I found a dead website (gone)
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<uga> this one seems to be alive
<DaSkreech> I recalled that factoid which is why I checked for it
<DaSkreech>  but there is no package for ETR so I guess I'll have to wait till that happens to change that :)
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<uga> DaSkreech: I wish somebody adds _code_ to it rather than new graphics
<uga> it looks like the game remains pretty similar to the original one...
<uga> just levels and new gfx added
<DaSkreech> uga: Yeah we were just lamenting that there are no racing gmaes with network code in the Foss world
<DaSkreech>  Strategy and Frozen Bubble seems to be it
<uga> have you digged into http://www.happypenguin.org?
<DaSkreech> Well For Tuxracer I think it's honestly nostalgia
<uga> hwo about tuxkart? =)
<uga> didn't that do networking?
<DaSkreech> I have it load when I login into KDE :)
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> It allows multiple peopel to play on the same computer
<uga> oh okay
<DaSkreech> How come the official Ubuntu games arm gets away with doing everything in portugese ?
<uga> wow, this "FIFE" engine thing looks impressive
<Riddell> ScottK: when are you going to be here?
<uga> http://wiki.fifengine.de/index.php?title=Screenshots
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Any idea if the Live CD will support LVm in hardy ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Sunday PM, Monday, and Tuesday.
<Riddell> DaSkreech: dunno, ask evand
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy
<nixternal> oi
<ScottK> The prices at the conference hotel are, um, stunning.  I'm staying about a mile away for substantially less.
<Riddell> probably a good choice
<nixternal> Riddell: you are already there?
<nixternal> and what email did you CC me on?
<Riddell> I'm here, used the e-mail address from launchpad
<jpatrick> nixternal: do you have some time for revu? :)
<nixternal> jpatrick: in a few minutes I will...link me homeskillet
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey, did you survive that important meeting?
<nixternal> Riddell: would you mind if I created a poll, which I want to use mainly to find out what our users like, dislike, and would like to see in the future? maybe have something to base further studies on in the future?
<nixternal> I will word it as to not implement Kubuntu in doing the study in order to incorporate what people want...I just want to know what is really popular in our repos, and see how users are using their machines
<jpatrick> nixternal: I've +1ed apachelogger's packages: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=426 , http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=425 , just need another and I'll upload
<nixternal> Riddell:
<nixternal> People are interested, because the big-shots listen. You get people like the SABDFL himself in there fielding questions for two hours. You get guys like Jono Bacon, Rich Johnson, and John Riddell who sit around and joke with people, and listen to complaints and take suggestions.
<nixternal> http://weblog.infoworld.com/enterprisedesktop/archives/2007/10/why_ubuntu_stil_4.html#comments
<nixternal> that is a comment from a guy to the InfoWorld rubbish that went on
<nixternal> Riddell: that right there man is a huge feeling of accomplishment!
<_StefanS_> anyone here running the new fglrx ?
<_StefanS_> I was wondering how fast the logout appears once you have clicked kmenu->Logout
 * DaSkreech tries to deflate nixternal's head
<nixternal> heh
<jpatrick> nixternal: there will always be stupid people in this world :(
<jpatrick> and they're just jealous that we > (them * 2000)
<nixternal> one thing I do like, that guys writing style...he can really write a good article...but his little test has backfired...what do you expect from a cause and effect article really
<nixternal> I think he could write a novel easily, but technical writing might not be his cup of tea
<Tm_T> I wonder if manchicken will wake up soon
<manchicken> Tm_T: Well if your momma wouldn't keep me up so late... heh
<manchicken> Sorry, I couldn't resist a good momma joke.
<Tm_T> :)
<manchicken> It's a weakness, it really is.
<DaSkreech> Can someone throw me the URL for the Gutsy Live Cd
<nixternal> ya, manchicken, Freddy, and Eddy always get me with a mama joke...it is expected now when I am around them
<Tm_T> manchicken: have you seen http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/art/gpl3-grey-02.png
<DaSkreech> mommachicken ?
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Tm_T: Yes, I have.  It's pretty neat :)
<manchicken> It just doesn't work too well on my resolution (1280x800 IIRC).
<nixternal> manchicken: mine either, but that isn't stopping me from a little surprise for those of us w/o 430284032843208 x 308430284324 widescreens :)
<Tm_T> manchicken: heh =)
<manchicken> heh
 * Tm_T has old 19" tube
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I'm gonna have to buy an imac for work.  Yuck.
<manchicken> But that's the cost of going independent.
<nixternal> manchicken: can you buy me one too?
<nixternal> manchicken: I can get you a deal through my school, $200 off if you really need to get one
<nixternal> it is either $200 off or more..can't remember
<nixternal> I can price on if you are interested
<DaSkreech> How do I pop up ktorrent from the sys tray
<DaSkreech> Without a mouse?
<nixternal> manchicken: which iMac were you looking at?
<manchicken> I get to deduct it.
<manchicken> The 20" 2.0GHz
<DaSkreech> damn :-(
<nixternal> $1,149
<manchicken> It's a business expense, so I don't have to pay income tax on it.
<manchicken> Well, I'm going to add some stuff to it, but it'll be about $1.3K
<manchicken> $1,349
<nixternal> like what?
<nixternal> omg, memory for an iMac is ridiculous
<manchicken> Yeah.
<nixternal> $750 for a 4GB upgrade
<nixternal> jeesh
<mhb> good evening folks
<mhb> it's time to do some productive work! :o)
<DaSkreech> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nixternal> got my Gutsy CDs today
<manchicken> I don't know if I need 4GB
<nixternal> not for $750 you don't
<manchicken> 2GB should be fine.
<nixternal> you could almost buy another iMac for that price
<mhb> 4GB? what for?
<nixternal> memory for an iMac
<mhb> 1GB is enough unless you want some java hacking
 * ScottK isn't suprised.  Buy proprietary hardware and ...
<nixternal> hey!
<mhb> or more VMs at once
<nixternal> mhb: don't you disrespect Java hacking...it pays the bills nicely!
<nixternal> ;)
<mhb> nixternal: sure, no problem with that
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> nixternal: it's just that it eats memory fast
<manchicken> I'm gonna be doing parallels.
<mhb> ah, right. You're going to run OS X on it :o)
<nixternal> man, Parallels is sweet
<manchicken> I may do vmware fusion.  dunno.
<nixternal> I seen a guy at the uni and I could see the Windows XP start menu, the Kubuntu kicker and the OS X top bar..I was like wth kind of wallpaper is that :)
<manchicken> I just want to make sure I have everything I need to test.
<mhb> of course, what crazy person would have an Apple hardware and run Kubuntu on it
 * mhb *coughs*
<manchicken> If I'm gonna do indy work I need to have every browser that a prospective client would want me to test on.
 * manchicken hugs Kubuntu
<manchicken> He didn't mean it baby.
 * mhb considers wishing for Leopard for christmas
<mhb> but I'm not sure if it's worth it
<mhb> on the contrary - I am quite sure it isn't
<mhb> virtual desktop is nothing I can be amazed with
<manchicken> Even after the imac purchase, my system76 will still be my primary machine.
<manchicken> I only spend about 30% or so of my work time in my office.
<manchicken> And if I'm doing indy work, I'm hoping to spend maybe a little more, but not much more.
<manchicken> Working in coffee shops is fun.
<nixternal> no, coffee shops are fun, working isn't :)
<manchicken> Depends on the work :)
<uga> coffee shop assistant? =)
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> My dad and I are thinking of starting our own business in the next year or two.
<nixternal> I have always wanted to be a Chicken Acupuncturist
 * uga does alcohol test to nixternal 
<uga> is one allowed to code and svn commit in this state? =)
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> hahahhaha
<manchicken> That's the nice thing about indy contracting.
<manchicken> They can't tell me when to work, how to work, or what to work with.
<manchicken> If they do, then they have to deal with withholding my taxes and paying 3.5% of my social security contribution.
<manchicken> See?  The IRS does do SOME good every once in a while :)
<manchicken> w00t!  Emergency broadcast test!  It's my favorite show!
<Riddell> win 96
<Riddell> nixternal: yes that's fine
<mhb> hi Riddell
<Riddell> let us review it before you publish
<Riddell> hi mhb
<nixternal> Riddell: thanks
<nixternal> Riddell: sure
<mhb> Riddell: how's USA?
<Riddell> feeling a bit jet lagged and then some, I think I had too much free whisky this morning
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Riddell: See if you can get yourself some Wild Turkey Rare Breed whiskey.
<mhb> Riddell: would you please blog about kubuntu-related events for us unlucky folks at home?
<mhb> I mean the fosscamp events, which are not logged AFAIK
<Riddell> sure, i'll try
<mhb> thank you very much
<nixternal> Riddell: oh man, if you get Wild Turkey, you better wear a few pair of undies underneath the kilt
<nixternal> a diaper preferably...only big hillbillies like manchicken can drink that stuff w/o the really bad side effects :)
<manchicken> nixternal: Just because you can't handle a whiskey with flavor to it doesn't mean that Scotsmen can't :P
<manchicken> Rare breed is an excellent whiskey.
 * n8k99 shudders at teh thought of manchicken wearing a diaper
<nixternal> oh ya, I forgot about the whole "Scotsman" thing
<manchicken> Although one of the whiskeys that someone gave me at UDS Sevilla was probably the best I've had.
<manchicken> Riddell: Don't worry about nixternal.  Suburbanites have a history of having a hard time dealing with anything beyond Wal-Mart when it comes to excitement.  :P
<nixternal> manchicken: ummmmmmmmm
<nixternal> suburbanite here, yes, but you...wow, cornfieldanite :)
 * manchicken is waiting.
<manchicken> heh, I've got woods and a river, too.
<nixternal> ruralanite
<nixternal> there
<manchicken> And oodles of prairie preserve :)
<manchicken> nixternal: You're just jealous that I don't have to stab kill or mame to find a parking spot :P
<nixternal> we have Fermi and that other place 2 miles from my house that I always forget the name of
<nixternal> manchicken: forget parking spot, I have to stab, kill, or mame just to put the truck in "drive"
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I like my small town.
<manchicken> It's nice.
<n8k99> if i should up for a day or two at UDS Boston, will that be okay?
<manchicken> And I don't have any corrupt idiot politicians at the local level.
<n8k99> s/show/should
<manchicken> n8k99: No.  You will be shot on sight.
<n8k99> great!
<n8k99> i'll feel like i'm in my hometown!
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<manchicken> n8k99: They do aim to please.
<n8k99> aim. haha. very punny
<nixternal> n8k99: your hometown doesn't shoot on sight, because if they did, then innocent people wouldn't be getting killed...silly drive by shooters
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> They only shoot people they can't see?
<n8k99> only if they are innocent
<nixternal> you guys didn't know? holding a gun sideways immproves aim
<mhb> all the guilty terrorists like me are outside the U.S.
<nixternal> wow, talk about noobs :p
<mhb> so they have to shoot the innocents
<nixternal> mhb: hahahahaha, I am here inside the U.S....well I am not guilty yet
<n8k99> nixternal you just haven't been told you are guilty yet
<nixternal> true
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> mhb: Quiet Al Queda.
<nixternal> mhb: I feel that if they would let Jono in, then you should definitely be allowed as well :o
<manchicken> mhb: I called my legislators on this.
<manchicken> Barack Obama actually promised me that he'd try to fix that if he was elected prez in 2008.
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> unless your laptop is made of C4 that is
<nixternal> Ron Paul in '08!
 * nixternal hurries away quickly!
<manchicken> The guy actually listened to me while I explained the situation.
 * manchicken shoots nixternal.
 * n8k99 falls down, innocently
<nixternal> hahaha, on "My Name is Earl" last night, she got mad at the stripper girl for tricking her...and she is like, damn I have been fooled by an alien, I am voting in 08
<nixternal> lol
 * ScottK low crawls to the corner
<nixternal> n8k99: gahahah! pwnd
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Maybe we should all vote for Colbert.
<nixternal> manchicken: that shot was close...I am in the midwest, and n8k99 is on the east coast...you need to twist the gun sideways a little more, and you will be well on your way
<nixternal> I can't stand Colbert
<manchicken> Everybody should just write in Steven Colbert.
<manchicken> nixternal: And I should speed up.
<nixternal> I don't like Maher either, but at least there is some good things on his show
<nixternal> I just get tired of the whole "Bush and Cheney sit in the basement and come up with evil plans and carry them out"
<manchicken> Did anybody see CSI:NY on Wednesday?  They have secondlife CSI now.  I wonder how much Linden Labs paid CBS for that one.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> What, they don't?
<nixternal> you know, I did catch that, and I had think it over for a minute to realise that I knew what Second Life was
<nixternal> there isn't one good politician in the US, hell there isn't even 1 bad pollitician, just thousands of pieces of trash
<nixternal> I will once again, vote Mickey Mouse..unless like in 1991 or whatever it was (Bush Sr. vs. Clinton) where they removed the write in portion
<manchicken> Sweet, my client is using openvpn.
<manchicken> I didn't want to have to screw around with IPSec or some fancy client.
<nixternal> Mickey Mouse uses OpenVPN
<nixternal> manchicken: oh man, do you read the Onion at all?
<manchicken> Naw
<nixternal> well they were on campus a couple of weeks ago, and 3 students were picked to write an article in the onion-like satire
<nixternal> one of them was "Obamma finds out his mom is white"
<nixternal> I didn't know that it was satire, and I was sitting there like WTH
<nixternal> the person who did the article, just so happens to be the president of the DuPage County Obama whatever it is called...I talked to him the other day and he had me rolling
<nixternal> he reminded me of Robin Williams on Man of the Year
<nixternal> we had Rudy last week for a town hall meeting, and for a couple of hours, all you could hear were a ton of people booing and chanting
<nixternal> jpatrick: I have approved both packages
<jpatrick> shall I upload?
<nixternal> no no
<nixternal> hold on
<nixternal> I just noticed his Homepage:
<nixternal> it needs to be under Description
<nixternal>  .
<nixternal>   Homepage: http://www.
<jpatrick> nixternal: new Debian thingy they made
<nixternal> what?
<jpatrick> they changed it so it goes under Standards-Version
<nixternal> alrighty then, if that is the new fad, then it is good
<nixternal> I am glad you told me that
<nixternal> so I need to go through my packages and fix that
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: uploaded both
<jpatrick> I'm off to bed
<jpatrick> night
<nosrednaekim> night jpatrick
<BigPick> Good afternoon all.
<nosrednaekim> hey BigPick
<BigPick> Does anyone know the status of the feisty->gutsy update tools.
<BigPick> That is, are we any closer to getting them to be stable?
<mhb> BigPick: do you have any bugreports in mind?
<BigPick> Dangit, my internet is all wonky.
<mhb> 23:40 < mhb> BigPick: do you have any bugreports in mind?
<BigPick> Indeed, 107188
<BigPick> Bug: 107188
<BigPick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/107188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107188 in update-manager "[MASTER] [kde] Upgrade tool crashed with " Cannot allocate memory" (edgy -> feisty)" [High,Confirmed]
<BigPick> dangit, how does that bot work...
<mhb> BigPick: you write bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<mhb> does kde bug 151304 still work?
<ubotu> KDE bug 151304 in general "game list drawing problem" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151304
<mhb> excellent
<mhb> BigPick: now you have a tutorial :o)
<BigPick> I have been struggling with several others to find a resolution to this issue. To date, I have been unable to successfully update any of my three computers that run kubuntu.
<mhb> BigPick: I think your best bet is to watch the bug report for news (subscribe to it)
<mhb> BigPick: this bug should (in theory) be fixed by the Canonical developers, who created this update-manager tool
<mhb> BigPick: so I am afraid no Kubuntu volunteer developer will find the time for fixing this, even more so because they do not really know the code
<mhb> ooh, kubuntu 7.10 CD cover on planet
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-27
<bobesponja> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bobesponja> bug 2
<bobesponja> bug 107188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107188 in update-manager "[MASTER] [kde] Upgrade tool crashed with " Cannot allocate memory" (edgy -> feisty)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107188
 * nixternal replaces a customers dying Windows PC with a Kubuntu 7.10 PC
<nixternal> anyone know of any problems with SB Audigy cards at all?
<crimsun_> more precisely, please.
<crimsun_> I could talk your ear off about "problems with SB Audigy cards"
<Jucato> !sound | nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nixternal> my brother's pc has one of the funky sb audigy 2 platinum deals with the front port thing
<Jucato> j/k
<crimsun_> skip the livedrive.
<crimsun_> use the rear ports.
<Riddell> nixternal: fancy packaging 3.95 for gutsy?
<crimsun_> yes, the livedrive does work, but it can be a pain in the butt.
<nixternal> Riddell: is it out already?
<nixternal> and sure :)
<nixternal> crimsun_: I don't think he uses it much anyways, so I really don't care :)  just wanted to make sure he was going to have sound before I did the install
<crimsun_> he should
<nixternal> OK
<Riddell> nixternal: it's on ktown
<nixternal> wow, OK
<nixternal> oh wow, this is weird...Kubuntu has no problem with my crazy wide screen, but I am using a 15" LCD to do this install, and it doesn't do 1024x768 on the LiveCD correctly..had it listed as a widescreen
<nixternal> ktown dl initiated
<nixternal> crimsun_: so are you making a comeback now or what? :)
 * Jucato waves to nixternal
<Jucato> good evening
 * nixternal waves to Jucato 
<nixternal> good morning to you
<Jucato> nixternal: would you know where jjesse is keeping that Adept guide he's working on? if it's in a pubic place?
<nixternal> 8:47am there right?
<Jucato> yep :D
<nixternal> Jucato: go to his user page on LP and check his code page
<Jucato> ok thanks
<Jucato> wow topof the least :)
<Jucato> 8. By  Jonathan jjesse@iserv.net  on 2007-06-29 more changes while i was waiting for my car to get fixed
<Jucato> lol! :)
<Daskreech> I love open source :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I thought he has made changes since then...maybe not
<Daskreech> nice timing
<jjesse> who?
<Jucato> hhahaha
 * Jucato chokes
<Jucato> wb jjesse
<jjesse> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> good evening too :)
<jjesse> good morning to you :)
<Jucato> jjesse: nice timing because I was just asking about the Adept guide you were working on...
<jjesse> Jucato: oh yeah that...
 * Jucato is dreaming big of helping... probably in the next few weeks
<jjesse> i think i have a bzr branch
<begert> hello
 * Jucato emphasizes *weeks*
<Jucato> yeah I'm there
<jjesse> i would love comments and additions
<jjesse> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jjesse/adept/documentation
<jjesse> create your own branches and upload to it
<Jucato> since I know squat about docbook.. I'll try to take a look at it first :P
<jjesse> cool
<jjesse> use the code browser to read it if you don't want to check it out
<Jucato> I'm there as well
<jjesse> seriously make some comments and suggestions for changes
 * Jucato doesn't know how to use code browser bwahahah
<Jucato> this is my first try at LP's code section
<Daskreech> Hi begert
<jjesse> i've used it several time will use it more that the docteam is using bzr
<Jucato> jjesse: in http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~jjesse/adept/documentation/files there is a C/ folder and a c/ folder. what's the diff?
<jjesse> hrmm don't remember
<Jucato> heh :)
<jjesse> is one more up to date then the other?
<jjesse> hrm will have to clean them up, will work on it this weekend
<Jucato> yeah, the c/ is
<Daskreech> If you are Jonathan Jesse please log in for upload directions.
<Daskreech> Should that make me laugh as hard as it did?
<jjesse> grin
<jjesse> i think i need to change it to a team so more people can work on it
<Jucato> jjesse: is there a way I can view adeptguide.xml as something not xml? :D
<Jucato> team? more people? we can dream :)
<jjesse> umm i think it should build
 * Jucato doesn't know how to build... noob
 * jjesse is not booted in kubuntu right now to build it
<Jucato> it's ok
<Jucato> me too. but how do I build it? :)
<jjesse> is there a makefile there? or not ?  if there isn't i can work on creating one
<jjesse> so it will build
<Jucato> checkouting...
<Daskreech> Jucato: What are you In?
<jjesse> i think i was just using the same process as the doc team to build it out
<Jucato> codebrowse doesn't show a makefile...
<Jucato> bah maybe later.
<Jucato> I can read XML anyway :D
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> i work on a makefile
 * Jucato isn't booted either
<jjesse> still working on waking up?
<Jucato> yeah...
<Daskreech> 0.o
<Daskreech> So Jucato  is logged into IRC ... THROUGH HIS BRAIN?
<milian> hi, is there a way to disable the "shadow" effect of the logout menu?
<milian> or a way to get the old one with konqi back?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, kde4 3.95 or beta4 was tag what is the current status of placing the packages in the system?
<Daskreech> Hi CPrgmSwR2
<CPrgmSwR2> hey
<Daskreech> how are you?
<CPrgmSwR2> alright
<CPrgmSwR2> and you
<Daskreech> Stuffed
<CPrgmSwR2> I cannot wait for kde4 to be finished and released
<CPrgmSwR2> The new fglrx drivers work good enough to experience the new kwin effects like fall apart
<Daskreech> CPrgmSwR2: Umm what do you count as KDE4 being finished>
<Daskreech> KDE5 coming out?
<CPrgmSwR2> When the developers deam that kde4.0 is good enough for release
<Daskreech> ah 4.0 :)
<Daskreech>  well that's a timed release :)
<Daskreech> Regardless of if the developers bless it or not
<Daskreech> Soon be back
<CPrgmSwR2> k
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
 * Daskreech hops on Hobbsee
 * Jucato takes a power nap
<Hobbsee> heya!
<manchicken> I'm about ready to see if I can roll 3.5.8 back.  This is just crazy.
<Daskreech> ubotu!!
<ebrahim> Daskreech, Where has it gone?!?
<Daskreech> My mighty ego has blown it away!
<ebrahim> What does ubuntulog do? (I couldn't get much info by searching.)
<Hobbsee> ...it logs?
<ebrahim> Hobbsee, its name says so! But any further info on this (likely) bot?
<Hobbsee> !logs, when ubotu comes back
<uga> ebrahim: it logs anything you write in this channel
<uga> so that people can read it
<ebrahim> uga, great idea. Is it run by canonical?
<uga> no idea who runs it
<uga> but it's a standard service on a few channels afaik, so possibly yes
<uga> ebrahim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-3764552ccef65ea78b1fd8d16bee097a5ca6c76c
<uga> ebrahim: logs are here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/10/
<uga> uhm??? #ubuntu-fridge??
<uga> those gnomees are nuts ;)
<ebrahim> uga, great! thanks!
<ebrahim> uga, :D
<Daskreech> uga: can you stick around on the fridge for some notes?
<imbrandon> too bad they dont make blue pumkins :) http://www.imbrandon.com/2007.10.27/the-great-ubuntu-pumkin-charlie-brown.html
<uga> Daskreech: heh
<Daskreech> uga: Innocent question
<Daskreech> imbrandon: hey this is time for tricks AND treats ;-)
<Daskreech> Some light colouring help couldn't hurt the pumpkin :)
<uga> Daskreech: "The Fridge Channel: It's a cool place to be."
<uga> heh, it actually exists ;)
<Daskreech> I know
<Daskreech> Http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<mhb> hi folks
<mhb> can I have a little review here? How many of you are using the 'locate' tool and the 'updatedb' database?
<mhb> err, not review, what's the word ... questionnaire or something like that :o) containing just one question
<serzholino> pool
<serzholino> i use
<mhb> serzholino: yeah, me bad english
<mhb> especially in the morning
<serzholino> 1:40 pm here :)
<WaltzingAlong> i use it
<hunger> When will kubuntu stop putting root:root owned files in my user's .kde dir?
<hunger> That is extremly annoying:-(
<Hobbsee> hunger: when you stop sudoing your gui programs.
<WaltzingAlong> hunger: perhaps because you are using some program launched through sudo guiapp
<WaltzingAlong> btw use kdesu guiapp or kdesudo guiapp instead
<Hobbsee> oh, unless the kdesudo bug hasnt been fixed yet.
<Hobbsee> but i'd expect it has been.
<hunger> Hobbsee: I am having that with kcontrol, etc. which are preconfigured by you guys (and girls).
<Hobbsee> did you use sudo or kdesu?
<hunger> Hobbsee: I *never* start anything with any form at su from my user account.
<Hobbsee> right....
<hunger> Hobbsee: At least not manually. Only when going admin mode in a controlcenter module.
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> which version of kdesudo do you have?
<hunger> Hobbsee: whatever is current in gutsy 5 min ago.
<hunger> Sorry, have to walk my dog. I'll be back later tonight.
<Hobbsee> that depends on which repos you have enabled.  stop being difficult.
<Hobbsee> or else you'll get no help at all.
<Riddell> hunger: use kdesudo from gutsy-proposed
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell, hwo's boston?
<Riddell> dreich
<Riddell> not unlike England infact
<Hobbsee> dreich?
<Riddell> notably so
 * Hobbsee doesnt know what that is.
<uga> Hobbsee: he seemed to imply similar to england, so.. dreich: cold, humid, crap food, boring...
<Hobbsee> ah, righ
<Hobbsee> t
<uga> lets check the dictionary ;)
<Riddell> uga is about right :)
<nosrednaekim> it ain't in the google dictionary..
<uga> Riddell: it doesnt' turn up in my dict here
<uga> you meant "drench"?
<Riddell> no
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: you got here just in time for the rain, it hasn't rained for over a month, bad droughts down south.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: in boston?
<nosrednaekim> well, it hasn't reained there in a while wither before this week
<nosrednaekim> *either
 * Riddell breakfasts
<Jucato> morning Riddell!
<Jucato> hope boston's ok, despite being... dreich?
 * nosrednaekim is checking out the features in OSx Leopard
<Jucato> wow
<nosrednaekim> some look like good ideas for compiz plugins ;)
<mhb> hello Riddell
<Riddell> hi mhb
<Jucato> hi Riddell! how's the FOSSCamp?
<Riddell> not started yet
<Jucato> oh right... damn timezones...
 * Jucato hates a spherical world...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Jucato> how are things down under? :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i've added another to my list of "tips for effective bitching"
<Jucato> oooh! what would that be?:)
<Hobbsee> and MOTU is getting more unpleasant, which isn't so fun
<Hobbsee> "if you wish to bitch, answer my bloody questoins, else i cant figure out what you're bitching about, and you'll never get yourself understood, let alone getting the problem fixed!"
<Jucato> ah... and fun is a huge motivation in this line of work... specially when purely voluntary :)
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<mhb> Jucato: I thought europe is "down under" for you :o)
<uga> Hobbsee: heh, is that your statement, or somebody else's trying to help you? =)
<Hobbsee> uga: my statement.
<Hobbsee> uga: i'm in retail.
<Jucato> mhb: oh Europe is waaaay on top :)
<mhb> when is fosscamp going to start?
<mhb> hmm, in a few hours, right?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> half an hour, most likely
<Jucato> no live feeds? :)
<Riddell> in an hour
<Riddell> I doubt there's live feeds for fosscamp, there's no schedule at all
<Jucato> aah anything goes? :)
<Riddell> nixternal: this could do with a dot story if you fancy http://news.opensuse.org/?p=476
<mhb> Riddell: any magic spells you could use to speed up canonical sysadmins in creating a drupal page for us?
<mhb> Riddell: I mean - no sign of activity since I entered the wish into their RT system
<Riddell> currently Ng seems busy setting up the wifi network
<Riddell> I'll ask him but I suspect it may not happen until he gets back to England in a couple of weeks
<crimsun_> nixternal: no, just around for a bit
<serzholino> I remember there was sms plugin in kopete, but now in gutsy i see no suck plugin. Was it removed for kubuntu or upstream?
<superstoned> sebas: hey /me gaat niet komen naar je verjaardag, ben erg moe van de Ubuntu party (en slecht geslapen)... Ik hoop dat je zonder me kunt :D
<mhb> Riddell: okay, it's a bit of a blocker because each day the enthusiasm of the folks involved wears of a bit, but I can understand that
 * Jucato wonders what jos just said :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: does it help if you're told that it's in dutch?
 * Hobbsee actually heard some dutch tonight
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> bah I totally forgot out openweek today :/
<Daskreech> Jucato: Moin
<Jucato> hi Daskreech
 * Daskreech grumbles and goes back to bed
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> FAQ #1 strikes again...
<nixternal> mornin'
<Hobbsee> hiya nixternal!
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!!! *cough* !!!!111111213001011
<Tm_T> :(
<nixternal> whoa, your bits and bytes there look like the ones Microsoft uses for a blue screen
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> Riddell: when you get the chance, tell me just how in the world you find all of this KDE news
<Jucato> nixternal: that one's on Planet KDE
<Jucato> oops. I'm not Riddell :P
<nixternal> hehe
 * Jucato finds it amusing that some people decide to use a distro based on whether Compiz is installed on it or not...
 * ScottK would look for not...
<Jucato> but tbh...with all the hype around it... we're a bit on the losing end...
 * Jucato actually wonders how Mandriva or Sabayon got away with Compiz...
<Jucato> sabayon uses KDE right?
<Hobbsee> it probably crashes.  lots.
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> hm.. too bad Mandriva gave up too quickly on that Metisse thing... I guess they couldn't stand the combined powers of Compiz and Beryl
<Riddell> Metisse is great fun, rotating windows is just comedy
<Jucato> heheh
<nixternal> Riddell: dot story in queue
<Jucato> hehe Kubuntu-KDE guy writing about openSUSE-KDE guy... world peace at last! :D
<nixternal> that interview brought back some memories...I need to put my Commodore 64 back together and play some Ghostbusters and Pit Fall
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it's all in the name of KDE :)
<Jucato> hm... I suddenly had an idea for this halloween...
<Jucato> anyone know of a Konqui "doll" design pattern? :D
<nixternal> I want to say "maybe" on that one...there is someone on Planet KDE show makes the plush dolls I thought
<nixternal> brb
<Riddell> nixternal: fancy doing a quickies?  there's a few things in the queue
<nixternal> sure
<begert> heh, quickie
<nixternal> Riddell: how far back should I go on the stories in the queue? and should people really write an article about themselves/a book they just published?
<Riddell> nixternal: in a quickie the book is good
<nixternal> k
<Riddell> radio amarok
<Riddell> 12 tips
<Riddell> kurt posted about the asus laptop thing on dot-editors
<Riddell> kde italia
<nixternal> the kde italia one needs a lot of editing...that is fine that we do it right, just trying to maintain as much of the authors wording?
<jpatrick> ahoy apachelogger
<Riddell> nixternal: quickies!
<Riddell> just a sentence, have you seen quickies stories in the past?
<nixternal> ohhhhhhhh
<nixternal> yes, gotcha now
<Jucato> :D
<apachelogger> ahoy jpatrick
<nixternal> <ul><li>post 1 quicking</li> <li>post 2 quickie</li> and so on </ul> :)
<jpatrick> there's a kubuntu-art.org?
<apachelogger> for a couple of months already
<apachelogger> jpatrick: wanna revu some stuff? ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: lemme at 'em!! :D
<apachelogger> jpatrick: lightwight qt batch image resizer: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=440
<jpatrick> this is the one by sebr?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: package update + bug fix for oo.o quick starter: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=441
<apachelogger> jpatrick: yep
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I recommend cdbs but your choice ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: like this http://dot.kde.org/1187268289/
<nixternal> ya, I am looking at your last one right now
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well, I probably could use qmake.mk ... since the software doesn't use autohell ... but then again not using cdbs was faster than fixing possible issues with qmake :P
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I think the ./configure for squash ought to have --prefix=/usr
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> there is no install routine thingy
<apachelogger> it's only the binary so I throw it in place with squash.install
<jpatrick> ok, they look good to me, I'll pbuild
<jpatrick> wb Jucato
<Jucato> htanks
<Jucato> er.. thanks
 * n8k99 waves
<Jucato> hi n8k99
<n8k99> hi Jucato
<jpatrick> apachelogger: err, it looks like oooqs2-kde is already in universe
<apachelogger> jpatrick: it's an update
<jpatrick> apachelogger: aha, in case that case they're good to go
<nixternal> Riddell: the KDE Italia story happens today, or is actually getting ready to end..does it make sense to still include it?
<nixternal> nevermind...I will make it a "past event"
<apachelogger> jpatrick: thanks for looking :)
 * apachelogger fires kaffeine with weeds up
<jpatrick> kein problem
<nixternal> Riddell: Quickie in the queue
<nosrednaekim> hummm...I have high speed internet... what to do ?
<jpatrick> ?
<Hobbsee> fix hardy!
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: I ussually have dial-up.. but i'm down at the library
<Jucato> or put Hobbsee to sleep
<Hobbsee> mmm...sleep
<Jucato> yes
<nixternal> holy smokes Hobbsee, you are still up?
<nixternal> jeesh
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> it's 4.30am apparently
<nixternal> you think :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I have to do a doc talk today for openweek :(
<nixternal> in an hour and a half to be exact, so double :(
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> and I won't be there to listen.... so minus :( and plus :)
<Jucato> or triple :(
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it will be boring anyways...on a Saturday, nobody is around to listen
 * ScottK goes to do laundry and pack.
<Jucato> guess it's time for me to disappear as well...
<nixternal> k'nite
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> thanks!
<Jucato> and good luck! :)
<Lure> is there uds specific channel?
<nixternal> I hope so
<n8k99> nixternal: are you going to uds?
<nixternal> nope :(
<nixternal> boo!
<n8k99> dang!
<nixternal> this should hopefully be the last one I miss...maybe the April one I will miss as well in 08
<bddebian> Heh, heya nixternal
<nixternal> but I will more than likely go to aKademy in 08 and the rest of the UDS's from here-on-out
<nixternal> school will be over next spring..so I will be looking for work either as a Business/Marketing manager or an aspiring developer
<nixternal> so if you live anywhere but Chicago, preferably east coast if I stay in the US, or if not, then Cabo San Lucas Mexico, or anywhere in Europe (Spain, France, Italy, Greece, UK, Riddell's closet)
<nixternal> then get me a job :)
<nixternal> forgot Germany in that list as well
<nixternal> and if it is in Europe somewhere, I guess I will have to fly, even though I absolutely hate it
<n8k99> ooh very nice!
<nixternal> I would love to get back to the bay area (ScottK and crimsun_), or the Carolinas on the east coast
<nixternal> New York is about as far north as I will go
<nixternal> I am afraid if I go to NYC though, I will pick up my ways again and become the first Swedish-Polish-Irish-Native American Indian mob boss
<mhb> good evening
<mhb> hi nixternal, are you running KDE4 as you declared?
<nixternal> I sure am
<mhb> nixternal: good .o)
<mhb> nixternal: I'm compiling kdebase now, hope I can do the same as you
<nixternal> speaking of which, I need to do an svn up, and rebuild with the new updates this weekend if I get a chance
<nixternal> so far, I haven't had any crashes, but I haven't been doing much the past couple of days but some LaTeX work
<_StefanS_> nixternal: hows the speed of your kde4?
<_StefanS_> nixternal: did you compile with fulldebug and all that+
<_StefanS_> ?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> and the speed is pretty decent
<nixternal> Intel chipset, Celeron M 1.6
<Lure> aseigo just fixed my performance issue in plasma, so I hope it will work decent now for me
<_StefanS_> nixternal: you just followed the guide on techbase.kde.org?
<nixternal> yes
<_StefanS_> sweet.. I gotta try that
<nixternal> Lure: ya, I noticed a little slowness with Plasma, but not showstopping slowness
<Lure> nixternal: it was using 100% of cpu due to walppaer
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't think I seen that issue
<Lure> nixternal: 1920x1200 screen was not supported in pixmap cache, causing svg ->pixmap conversions all the time
<Lure> nixternal: kde bug 151109
<_StefanS_> Lure: is that fix available ? I have the same resolution also
<Lure> _StefanS_: ^^^
<Ubotwo> KDE bug 151109 in General "pixmap cache too small for 1920x1200" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151109
<_StefanS_> yea ;)
<_StefanS_> saw it
<Lure> _StefanS_: not final fix, just workaround which should be "good enough"
<_StefanS_> fair enough
<_StefanS_> nixternal: didnt that compile take like a week or something ?
<nixternal> Lure: that would explain it then...if you could, send me a monitor that can do that resolution so I can test it :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> _StefanS_: only took a couple of hours to compile pretty much every KDE 4 module
<Lure> nixternal: it is built in my laptop, so a bit harder to send one ;-)
<nixternal> including Amarok 2
<nixternal> oh wow, then send me a laptop :)
<nixternal> hehe
<_StefanS_> ah
<Lure> nixternal: you do not want it really (had motherboard replaced the third time ;-))
<nixternal> ooh, that stinks
<_StefanS_> Lure: what brand? apple
<_StefanS_> ?
<Lure> _StefanS_: hp nw8240
<_StefanS_> oh my just looked a HP 8510 or something
<_StefanS_> good thing I skipped that in favour of a t61p
<nixternal> I have been super lucky with my laptop...Compaq C304nr, 1GB ram, 1.6GHz Celeron M, 15" widescreen (1280x800), and not one problem...I have been dist-upgrading since Dapper on this laptop
<Lure> _StefanS_: we have lot's of hp laptops at work and regular replacements of motherboards
<Lure> so take at least 3-year warranty, then you should be fine
<Lure> ;-)
<_StefanS_> nixternal: I'm guessing that the kde4 packages by Riddell should not be on the system when making that svn version (?)
<Lure> _StefanS_: no need, as yours will be in home
<nixternal> doesn't matter...when you build from svn it is wise to create a new user and just work from the new users (kde-devel) directory
<_StefanS_> ah yep
<_StefanS_> thanks
<Lure> _StefanS_: I have kde-devel user and everything is started from his home
<mhb> one user rules them all here
<nixternal> I might do that, but I am probably going to build slackware and have just KDE 4 on it, that way there I can get the KDE 4 packages only in the menu and not everything on the system, unless of course there is an easy fix I am overlooking
<mhb> nixternal: I knew you're gonna move to something else sooner or later :o)
<nixternal> not to move away from Kubuntu, but Slackware is a "compile, make, and make install" person's dream :)
<nixternal> although
<nixternal> shoot, I am an idiot..I could just install Ubuntu server and do it from there
<nixternal> derr
<mhb> ubuntu-minimal might be a better package to start from
<_StefanS_> nixternal: so why doesnt sudo work for the kde-devel user, any idea?
<nixternal> you need to add kde-devel to the 'admin' group
<_StefanS_> ah
<_StefanS_> never really look much into that :)
<nixternal> hehe, I forget about it as well every now and then myself
<nixternal> and on occassion, more than once when setting up a kde-devel user
<_StefanS_> ah neat, it works
<_StefanS_> nixternal: did you compile your own qt-copy?
<nixternal> if you are using >= Feisty all you need to do is make sure you install all of the dependencies listed under Kubuntu, and then procede with kdelibs
<nixternal> you won't need to do qt-copy or kdesupport then
<nixternal> as we have all of the dependencies already in the repos
<_StefanS_> yups nice
<nixternal> there will be more deps that you will need to install though as you go through...if you come across a dep, make sure you add it to the list on techbase
<nixternal> I didn't do it my last install, but I should have
<nixternal> I will install it on my desktop here later so I will add as needed as well
<nixternal> Riddell: .95 libs building now...should I upload to my PPA?
<_StefanS_> jep gotcha
<nixternal> and if so, should I attach ~ppa to the end of the package version?
<mhb> I thought the KDE folks abide by the rule "test compile every time"
<Riddell> nixternal: kubuntu-members PPA
<mhb> yet I get errors every time I try to compile their trunk
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, add ~ppa1
<nixternal> roger
<_StefanS_> uhm regarding hardy.. is it a more conservative release than gutsy because of LTS ?
<nixternal> heh, I should have asked before starting the libs build...I knew I should have :)
<Riddell> nixternal: and obviously run dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing to see if there's new files that need to be installed
<_StefanS_> I mean, is there any restrictions on the features and stuff
<Riddell> _StefanS_: the focus is on kubuntu catchup with with ubuntu for features, and stability
<Riddell> but new features are fine too so long as they aren't insane
<nixternal> Riddell: of course :)
<nixternal> how about extragear-plasma?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: business as usual then?
<Riddell> nixternal: that hasn't been packaged yet, would be nice if it has time
<nixternal> roger
<Riddell> you can take plasme-playground and adapt
<nixternal> #ubuntu-classroom for the OpenWeek Ubuntu Documentation Talk
<ScottK> We have that?
<nixternal> heh, I spammed the doc talk, but totally forgot to spam the Kubuntu talks...jeesh I am e.tarded
<jpatrick> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> jpatrick, pong
<jpatrick> imbrandon: could you sponser a main upload for me?
<imbrandon> hardy? sure
<jpatrick> one sec, still has to appear on revu
<imbrandon> jpatrick, you finaly back too? hehe
<imbrandon> done any kbfx junk lately ?
<jpatrick> imbrandon: yeah, I *had* to get past the minimum oblitory education
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> cool, great to have ya arround again i've slowly got back into things too after gutsy, i already have more uploads to hardy than all of gutsy , lol
<jpatrick> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2007-October/author.html
<jpatrick> ^i've been busy too \o/
<jpatrick> it's great to be back
<jpatrick> this is the thing I enjoy doing most
<imbrandon> same here, kinda fun since you were my first mentor and half my age , heheh but still a kick arese kde guy
<imbrandon> :P
<imbrandon> anyhow i got my eye on the console upgrading a box, poke me when it hits revu
<jpatrick> I try my best
 * jpatrick wonders where his upload went
<jpatrick> aha!
<jpatrick> imbrandon: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=443
<imbrandon> grabbing now
<jpatrick> thanks
<imbrandon> just a quick glance at the changelog, this is just a common merge right ?
<imbrandon>   kwin-style-crystal_1.0.5-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<imbrandon> Successfully uploaded packages.
<imbrandon> Not running dinstall.
<imbrandon> brandon@hood:~/files/dev/jpatrick$
<imbrandon> done
<jpatrick> thanks again!
<Riddell> jpatrick: you merged in the kubuntu style?
<jpatrick> Riddell: upstream did
<imbrandon> Riddell, debian did
<Riddell> the current one we use?
<imbrandon> yea it looks the same
<jpatrick> Riddell: upstream has kubuntu- dapper, edgy, feisty, in src, or did I miss something?
<Riddell> groovy, that should be all
<imbrandon> Riddell, have a quick poke http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/kwin-style-crystal-0710272250/kwin-style-crystal-1.0.5/pics/
<imbrandon> all seems to be there
<imbrandon> Riddell, are there any Qyoto examples in the repo ?
<jpatrick> imbrandon: qyoto-examples?
<Riddell> as jpatrick says :)
<ebrahim> Ubotwo, !bash
<Ubotwo> ebrahim: Error: "!bash" is not a valid command.
<ebrahim> Ubotwo, help
<Ubotwo> ebrahim: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<nixternal> imbrandon: Qyoto examples were listed in the Qt 4 API docs I believe
<nixternal> not the API docs, just the Qt 4 documentation page at Trolltech in general
<ebrahim> Ubotwo, hi
<Ubotwo> ebrahim: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<ebrahim> Ubotwo, help commands
<Ubotwo> ebrahim: Error: There is no command "commands".
<Riddell> nixternal: Qyoto has nothing to do with Trolltech
<nixternal> then where did I see that documentation?
<nixternal> I was looking at it just the other day
<Riddell> jambi?
<nixternal> oh jeesh...nevermind me..I am a moron
<ebrahim> Ubotwo, help cmd
<Ubotwo> ebrahim: Error: There is no command "cmd".
<ebrahim> Ubotwo, help echo
<Ubotwo> ebrahim: Error: There is no command "echo".
<ebrahim> Ubotwo, help dns
<Ubotwo> ebrahim: Error: There is no command "dns".
<nixternal> ebrahim: are you OK?
<nixternal> ebrahim: /msg Ubotwo so it keeps it a little more quiet in here
<nixternal> plus you do it i like this !cmd
<nixternal> !echo
<Ubotwo> Factoid echo not found
<ebrahim> nixternal, I actually was! OK
<nixternal> hehe
<ebrahim> nixternal, :D
<ebrahim> nixternal, This is Ubotwo, not ubotu!
<nixternal> he works the same way
<nixternal> !kubuntu
<Ubotwo> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<nixternal> same bot, different name
<ebrahim> nixternal, interesting! thnx
<ebrahim> nixternal, so what are all these commands?!?: http://supybot.sourceforge.net/docs/commands.html
<nixternal> there is another list on the Ubuntu wiki for bot commands
<begert_> so peeps, any good start guide for potential kubuntu developers
<begert_> ?
<_StefanS_> begert_: what languages do you program?
<begert_> c++ for now
<hunger> begert_: For now?
<begert_> would like to learn python ;)
<_StefanS_> begert_: do you know Qt ?
<begert_> I do not
<hunger> begert_: Qt is pretty well documented and easy to learn.
<begert_> thats good to know
<_StefanS_> you should start with Qt, and look at the KDE<>Qt subclassing
<_StefanS_> techbase.kde.org
<begert_> thanks
<_StefanS_> then find some kubuntu related bugs on launchpad.net, and look into those
<_StefanS_> I dont have any at hand
<begert_> techbase looks like a great place to begin
<_StefanS_> begert_: yep you can easily sport the link to the Qt based classes
<_StefanS_> sport/spot
<_StefanS_> begert_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<_StefanS_> begert_: : be sure to make an account on launchpad.net also
<begert_> from http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started , I guess I would want the 3.5 branch?  or is there a kubuntu specific branch I should be using?
<begert_> I have an account :)
<begert_> I have been trying to help by submitting bugs and a little triaging
<_StefanS_> ok nice
<_StefanS_> 3.5 branch yes
<mebrahim> !ubotwo
<Ubotwo> Factoid ubotwo not found
<mhb> nixternal: how do you manage strigidaemon to stop launching itself?
<mhb> and eat 100% CPU in the process
<jjesse> afternoon
<mhb> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello mhb
<KalEl> hi, i am totally new to KDE. to develop a KDE gui which packages would i need?
<KalEl> i want to use c++.
<jjesse> KalEl: might want to try #kde-devel
<hunger> KalEl: kde*-devel
<hunger> aehm... -dev
<stdin> "kde-devel" should pull just about everything you'll need
<KalEl> thanks
<hunger> stdin: Cool, didn't know that:-)
 * hunger always installed the individual debs.
<profoX`> *cough*
<profoX`> stdin: hey
<stdin> we're looking for all sorts of help, not just developers :)
<stdin> documentation, for instance, is a good place to dip in
<profoX`> yea, but personally I'm most interested in helping to make Kubuntu on par with Ubuntu (to try and make sure the new features for Ubuntu Hardy will also be available in Kubuntu Hardy for example)
<stdin> that's pretty much the goal for hardy
<stdin> we plan to catch up to ubuntu in features and work out a lot of bugs
<profoX`> I see.
<hunger> stdin: Wow, great!
<profoX`> I see a lot of people in this channel though. I was told there were only 2 active kubuntu developers ;)
<stdin> the exact plan should be worked out at the UDS, then we'll have a goal-set
<mhb> profoX`: it's great that you want to help with that
<stdin> profoX`: well, there's only 1 paid developer
<hunger> profoX`: I just hang out here, complaining about my favourite bugs.
<mhb> profoX`: that's totally not true :o) just one developer is paid, but we volunteers do our best, too
<profoX`> oh
<profoX`> I guess that's jriddell then? :)
<profoX`> since he works for canonical
<stdin> yep :)
<mhb> Riddell, yeah
<profoX`> hunger: well, that's also important ;) well, maybe not the complaining part
<nixternal> well if you can complain as well as hunger does, then it is important :p
<nixternal> muhehe
<Tm_T> mooh
<mhb> profoX`: well you can pick a feature that you want to have in Kubuntu Hardy and just code it
<stdin> as long as you make a bug report too, rather than just do a "moan and run" :p
<jjesse> how bout fixing it rather then complaining :)
<mhb> profoX`: it all depends on what you think you can manage in a 6-month cycle
<hunger> stdin: I do bugreports... I even close them again occassionally.
<hunger> stdin: Like when I despair and accept that some stuff will never get fixed:-(
<profoX`> mhb: yea, but is there like a wiki page or something that lists the things already being worked on maybe?
<nixternal> jjesse: are we going to be working from the Bazaar branch for Hardy, or are we still working out of SVN?
<profoX`> I don't like to do double work :)
<nixternal> I am somewhat confused by all of that
<mhb> profoX`: no, because there's nothing set in stone yet
<mhb> profoX`: just tell me what you'd like to do and I can perhaps give you directions
<mhb> s/I/we
<stdin> last week I mostly went around marking dups of 155032
<mhb> bug 155032
<profoX`> mhb: well, nothing yet; I'll first have to finish up some other things....
<stdin> mhb: the kdesudo bug
<hunger> stdin: THAT one is extremly annoying!
<stdin> there is a fixed deb up
<mhb> nixternal: how do you tame the strigidaemon again?
<hunger> stdin: Not in my repositories:-(
<nixternal> mhb: uninstall it :)
<mhb> also, how can one actually configure plasma? Or set a wallpaper? Right clicking on desktop doesn't work like it did.
<hunger> stdin: And that one should have never made it into a release.
<nixternal> actually, in kde 4 I think strigidaemon is running...I haven't checked it...I forgot to, and right now I am in KDE 3
<stdin> hunger: it not in -proposed yet, but to be fare, it's really a sudo bug as kdesudo just runs sudo (and I know, stupid idea :p )
<hunger> stdin: I think a user who has trouble due to that bug will not care.
<hunger> stdin: I definitely did not.-)
<stdin> well I work in the command line mostly, so I'm just not effected
<stdin> but it's a bug that was found very late in the release cycle
<hunger> stdin: The relevant change happened very late in the release cycle.
<stdin> just need to get the fix out, like the kopete bug and adept one(s)
<mhb> hi kwwii, how's fosscamp?
<kwwii> mhb: good! been a long day though
<hunger> stdin: I disagree. There were several bugs in gutsy that I would have considered showstoppers.
<stdin> what like?
<hunger> stdin: I am just back from a trade show: kubuntu's reputation did get a hit with gutsy.
<hunger> stdin: kdesu problem, missing qtrc, ...
<stdin> anything that didn't happened like 7 days before release?
<stdin> not saying something shouldn't have been done, just that a few things happened very late and it just seemed to fall apart when not much could be done
<hunger> stdin: That is a QA problem.
<hunger> stdin: I know that all of you are putting in *VERY* much time on a voluntary basis. And I know how much work it is to make kubuntu.
<hunger> I am thankful that all of you do that to bring a cool distribution out to the masses (and me;-)
<stdin> hardy will be better, it has to be, it's going to be LTS after all
<hunger> stdin: I hope so.
 * nixternal too
<nixternal> however I didn't/don't have any Gutsy problems (yet)
<hunger> Are there some plans on improving QA?
<stdin> don't hope BELIEVE!! ;)
<nixternal> not as of yet hunger, but I think it is something we need to definitely look into
 * hunger agrees.
<nixternal> same goes with MOTU
<hunger> I really do not understand how something as important as a qtrc can go missing during deep freeze. But I never did serious packaging myself.
<hunger> Not that ubuntu is any better.
<begert_> qtrc?
<hunger> begert_: The config file for Qt.
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: seems like bug 103481 need sponsor for upload...
<hunger> Too bad that I can not find anything in LP:-/
<Riddell> hunger: qtrc is interesting because it doesn't affect kde users only non-kde users running qt only apps
<Riddell> so I never notice it and if gnome people notice it they just assume it's a qt bug
<hunger> Riddell: It does affect qt-only apps for both AFAIK.
<Riddell> the fix is in gutsy-proposed now, as is kdesu
<Riddell> hunger: running a KDE app will create ~/.qt3/qtrc
<Riddell> or qt_plugins_3.3rc
 * hunger wonders why qt-only apps did look so sucky before I created a qtrc file for myself then.
<hunger> I am looking for the bugreport I wrote about that, but I can not find anything in LP.
<Lure> Riddell: can we get kdesu fix faster through proposed (similar as was done for kdelibs/kopete crash)?
<Riddell> Lure: on what grounds?
<Lure> Riddell: it will change lots of files to be owned by root and cause more support issues later
<Riddell> Lure: I've no bandwidth now, tonio or imbrandon or someone needs to do bug 103481
<hunger> stdin: The qtrc bug was first reported 2006-11-03 by the way... At least that is the oldest dup I can find. 2007-08-07 is the oldest diagnosis of the problem I found.
<begert_> so i checked out kde/3.5 in svn.....not sure I know where to go from there
<hunger> begert_: Try to build it:-)
<hunger> begert_: If you have several linux boxes around you might want to setup icecc and icecc-mon now;-)
<begert_> where do i start. there are a many sub-directories
<hunger> begert_: THere should be documentation on techbase. IIRC there even is a build script.
<begert_> easy way to set that up in Kubuntu?
<hunger> begert_: Dunno. I only build kde4 nowadays.
<begert_> there seems to be better directions for kde4...maybe......hmmmmm
<hunger> begert_: KDE4 is what the guys writing techbase are working on:-) No wonder there are better docs.
<hunger> begert_: It is completely different from building kde3 though.
<nixternal> Riddell: if you aren't partying yet, are they planning on having the VoIP stuff and a channel for this UDS?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-28
<coreymon> to whoever knows what im talking about
<coreymon> i got leopard!
<Tm_T> :(
<nixternal> coreymon: is it all that and then some?
 * gnomefreak needs a mac first
 * Tm_T doesnt need a max
<Tm_T> mac
<gnomefreak> unless you found a way to run it on pc
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: ty that too
<gnomefreak> oh your typo
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> I'm happy with Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> now that they are intel based if the proc is same intel i dont see why running it on pc wouldnt be possible
<Tm_T> only other OS I'm interested to buy is BeOS Zeta
<Tm_T> but oh thats not possible =)
<nixternal> gnomefreak: imbrandon has run OS X on a PC
<gnomefreak> BeOS as in linux (cant remember if its debian based or not off hand)
<coreymon> so am i
<coreymon> im very happy with kubuntu
<coreymon> i just have a macbook
<gnomefreak> is it a normal install or do you have to fudge it a bit?
<coreymon> gnomefreak: me
<coreymon> ?
 * gnomefreak can get a copy for nothing
<gnomefreak> coreymon: if you run OS X on a reg pc
<coreymon> gnomefreak: i think you have to mess around a bit
<coreymon> gnomefreak: i have a macbook anyways, so makes no diff to me
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: ?
<coreymon> gnomefreak: but i think on a regular pc, you have to mess around a bit
<coreymon> gnomefreak: its a liscence and warranty violation though
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: 0259 < gnomefreak> BeOS as in linux (cant remember if its debian based or not off hand)
<gnomefreak> yep i know
<coreymon> so dont expect any support, even on the irc channel
<Tm_T> what you mean by that?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: BeOS as in the linux distro?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: no, BeOS as the OS
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnussoft_ZETA
<gnomefreak> oh thinking of something else than
<coreymon> gnomefreak: i suggest just buying a real mac :P
<gnomefreak> coreymon: yeah if they were $2000 USD and up
<coreymon> gnomefreak: oh ya, things are a bit more expensive in the states nowadays for americans!!! :p
<gnomefreak> Working state: Dismissed  << not a good sign
 * coreymon gloats about the soaring loonie
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yes, rights issues :(
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: if they just had spread all sources open so we could have it for free ;-P
<gnomefreak> very true
<coreymon> gnomefreak: hows being second to the canadian dollar doing for you guys?
<gnomefreak> coreymon: dont know didnt know it changed all i know is shit is getting expensive
<coreymon> gnomefreak: wlecome to our world!
<coreymon> gnomefreak: now you get a taste of what we have been dealing with for the past 30 years
<gnomefreak> coreymon: last mac i bought (was for my god daughter) was over 5 years ago and i paid ~2500 dollars i can just imagine what it is now
<coreymon> gnomefreak: finally, canadians get the upside of the coin!
<coreymon> gnomefreak: punn intended
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: http://download.freenet.de/archiv_z/zeta_live-cd_7560.html
<gnomefreak> archive down?
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> what you mean?
<gnomefreak> most of zeta archives are down
<gnomefreak> do you have this page in english :(
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/filepilot/linux/system/zeta/ZETA_LiveCD_1.21.zip
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: better luck with that?
<gnomefreak> hold on a  sec
<Tm_T> :p
<gnomefreak> freenet.de is dutch
<gnomefreak> no?
<Tm_T> german
<gnomefreak> ok its a zip file?
<Tm_T> which containing needed files
<gnomefreak> so unzip and burn it as image?
<Tm_T> IIRC it contains image
<gnomefreak> ah ok ill try it
<gnomefreak> that a bug zip file
<Tm_T> ?
<gnomefreak> -bug +big
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> 600 MB image
<gnomefreak> 229.3
<Tm_T> yes, the zip
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> damn thats a good compression
<coreymon> shit
<coreymon> the vnc prograam and speed built into  leopard is incredible
<coreymon> its basically full speed!
<claydoh> ewww zeta is yuck
 * claydoh is a former BeOS user
<claydoh> never loked zeta, felt slow
<Tm_T> claydoh: heh
 * claydoh checks out haiku now and again
<claydoh> man the Be on my old 233mhz box could play 5 videos at the same time, no log or slowdown
<claydoh> lag
<claydoh> hmmm
 * claydoh wonders if it will install in virtualbox.....
<claydoh> lol distracted again
<Daskreech> Welcome back all
 * Daskreech gives back the torch
<nixternal> nice split
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Daskreech> Interesting that begert_ remained while begert got kicked
<booga> PC and laptop
<Tm_T> where?
<booga> that is weird though......wonder what I am breaking now
 * booga is begert
<Daskreech> Hi booga
<Tm_T> booga night!
 * Tm_T dances
<Tm_T> ...wait, boogie, not booga
<booga> bah, I don't know what I did
<booga> whatever, sup guys
<booga> compiling KDE is hard :(
<booga> not having a very good time with this
<Daskreech> no ./configure ?
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> building KDE4 is fun <3
<Daskreech> There is a KDE4B4 ?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> hum, is there?
<Tm_T> hum, wait
<booga> I am trying to build kde4
<Tm_T> 1224 < CIA-4> mueller * r729576 /tags/KDE/3.95/ (19 files in 18 dirs): tagging KDE 4.0 beta4 / KDE Platform RC1
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> happened 17 hours ago
<booga> CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.
<Tm_T> or more
<Tm_T> booga: did apt-get build-dep kdefoofoo magic already?
<booga> ......bwah?
<booga> I am following steps on http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Kubuntu_and_Debian
<Tm_T> hrrrr
<booga> maybe I will just stick to writing bug reports for awhile :P
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> booga: you wont learn without trying
<booga> I tried.....I will try again later
<booga> tired of googling for the moment
<Daskreech> Cool they have a Kubuntu walkthrough :)
<Daskreech> Riddell: Awake?
<Tm_T> Daskreech: cant be in this early
<Daskreech> damn I keep trying to rationalize KDe4 for Kubuntu in my head
<Daskreech> The assumption is that 8.10 ships KDE4 right?
<stdin> we hope
<Daskreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Daskreech> How goes?
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> reading ScottK's mail
 * Daskreech goes to see if ScottK sent him mail
<Hobbsee> it's on the MOTU ML
<Tm_T> mooooh
<Daskreech> Ah then I didn't get it :)
<Daskreech>  what's it about?
<Hobbsee> have a read
<Tm_T> anyone interested to test one tiny thing in Amarok ?
<Tm_T> hmm, so that doesnt work, time to use magical Kate
<Tm_T> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Tm_T: hi
<Tm_T> how areyou?
<freeflying> I'm fine. thanks
<Hobbsee> urgh.  that's right, i need to blackhole the kubuntu-members address
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: urm?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: so we dont keep getting mails of build failures
<Tm_T> errr
<Tm_T> like?
<Hobbsee> ppa build failures?
<Daskreech> anyone does LPI?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: any example mail?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: you arent getting it?
<Tm_T> no, sorry
<Hobbsee> odd
<Daskreech> So
<Daskreech> I'm interested in the upgrade of LTS-> LTS
<Daskreech> but I'm also interested in the dist upgrade from KDE3 to a KDE4 Kubuntu
<Tm_T> :(
 * Tm_T feels plain stupid
<Daskreech> Should the upgrade ask if they want to keep the KDE3 stuff around?
<Tm_T> Daskreech: IMHO they should "co-exist" one way or another
<Daskreech> Yes I don't have an issue with them coexisting
<Tm_T> Daskreech: so yes, should ask, if not keep them without asking
<Daskreech> But should someone who wants to move over to KDE4 HAVE to reinstall or scrub KDE3 stuff manually?
<Hobbsee> they're supposed to coexist.
<Hobbsee> no - different ~/.kde dirs
<Daskreech> Yeah I know they will live fine together
<Daskreech> Just trying to figure out the user experience of getting there
<Tm_T> Daskreech: hum, there should be no "user experience" as they have separate settings and all
<Tm_T> except, you have to do settings all over again ofcourse :(
<Daskreech> Yes but will they get confuzzled by having two konqueror options?
<Daskreech>  and one of them works and the other doesn't
<Daskreech> By works I mean remembers your bookmarks etc
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> true
<Daskreech> nixternal: ping
<Daskreech> I guess mhb ping as well
<Hobbsee> Riddell: stealing your 2 red universe merges
<nixternal> yo yo
<Hobbsee> hiya nixternal
<nixternal> well hello there Ms. Hobbsee :)
<nixternal> how are you this fine day?
<Hobbsee> well, i havent quit motu yet
<nixternal> and of course with Beta 5 comes the introduction of kde4base-runtime... yay \o/
<nixternal> who needs MOTU when you are a core-dev anyways :)
<Daskreech> hey nixternal how do you think we should document the KDE3->KDE4 move?
<nixternal> do you really want to know?
<nixternal> seeing as it is just me trying to document about 30,000 lines for KDE 4 in KDE right now?
 * Hobbsee grumbles at debian
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh
 * nixternal grumbles at everything :)
<n8k99> nixternal what sort of documenting are you referring to, in code documenting or community docs that will help users switch?
<nixternal> I will grumble at debian for this one reason.... their kde4 packages aren't being installed to /usr/lib/kde4 anymore, they are installing it along side KDE 3.5
<nixternal> n8k99: KDE application documentation...in code is taken care of by doxygen thank goodness
<ttread> Hi I'm looking to get involved with kubuntu development, and could help with doc too
<nixternal> ttread: are you familiar with DocBook/XML? and if not, don't worry because I can still abuse you
<nixternal> I mean use you :p
<n8k99> nixternal:  so you are writing the support documents for kde4
<ttread> nixternal, no I never used it before
<Daskreech> ttread: Welcome
<nixternal> n8k99: yes
 * Tm_T hugs #kubuntu-devel 
<n8k99> ok, just wanted to be certain that i knew what you were talking about
<nixternal> ttread: that is OK. when I get up and documenting here in the next couple months for Kubuntu then I will just take plain text..but the nice thing about the documentation wait, is that it gives you some time to go through the documentation and learn the lingo
<n8k99> what have you done so far? nixternal
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DocumentationTeam
<Daskreech> nixternal: ok vote (though this is a stupid question) should users be given the option to dump/keep KDE3 when upgrading to Kubuntu4-by-default release ?
<nixternal> n8k99: we have done quite a bit, which would be about 5% :)
<Daskreech> ttread: any area you want to help with?
<nixternal> Daskreech: sounds good to me...however, we won't be releasing it like so, unless they plan on dist-upgrading..I think that would be a valid dist-upgrade reason though
<Daskreech> nixternal: Yeah for someone installing (like me) we don't care
<ttread> Daskreech, not sure, I guess where the need is greatest
<Daskreech> For anyone dist-upgrading it gets hairy
<Daskreech> and we have no Ubuntu people to bounce off either
<Daskreech> ttread: Then nixternal or hobbsee is your ma... umm .. yeah hang around thsoe two
<nixternal> Daskreech: that would be a pain though
<Daskreech> nixternal: yes it would
 * Hobbsee eyerolls at -devel
<Daskreech> I'm thinking that we should start to work on it from now while there is the research going on for LTS->LTS
<Daskreech> Might help us out
<Daskreech>  and we are going to have the KDE4 mini roll out in the same time period
<n8k99> tricky
<ttread> nixternal, Hobbsee, if you point me in a direction I will go chip away at something
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: grab him :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm....where, though?  :)
<Daskreech> Oh wait
<Daskreech> ttread: are you a him?
 * n8k99 feels useless, sort of like a limp, wet noodle
<nixternal> Hobbsee: wth is that all about in -devel?
<nixternal> my lord, that is the most retarded thing I have ever seen
<ttread> Daskreech, uh yeah
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe
<Daskreech> ttread: Ok can't be too sure :)
<nixternal> my god that article makes no sense
<n8k99> what article?
<nixternal> http://bigcatlinux.com/kufailure.html
<Daskreech> Oh this joker again
<Hobbsee> yup
<Daskreech> He had that article on the day Gutsy shipped
<Hobbsee> *snort*
<Hobbsee> ther'es one good thing about it though
<Hobbsee> it's so unprofessional, that people won't care about it anyway
<nixternal> what is that? beside it being a pita to read
<Hobbsee> looks more like a blog review
<Daskreech> As I can recall it's the only thing on the site
<nixternal> looks more like gibberish to me
<Daskreech> So what's his purpose in -devel ?
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, but it's written to be a blog review
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: apparently he's getting paid to write it, or something
<nixternal> I mean for christ's sake, he says cosmetically Kubuntu hasn't changed since 6.06
<Hobbsee> *snort again*
<Daskreech> what?
<Hobbsee> yes.  exactly.
<nixternal> I should grab a wallpaper with some bubbles and smack him with it!
<Daskreech> I still keep wondering why he wants permission to post a badly written caustic article in the first place
<Tm_T> =)
<nixternal> heh, all I am doing is being an a-hole with my remarks
<Tm_T> but he said he's an journalist!
<Daskreech> nixternal: hey we need your ahole over here!
<nixternal> you know what, it is definitely a language barrier..I didn't catch it at first
<Daskreech> Tm_T: The advent of blogs makes every person connected to the net a journalist
<n8k99> as a journalist, did he run the testing on more than one platform and recieve a data pool to determine if wifi worked on different chipsets or not?
<nixternal> of course not
<Daskreech> nixternal: So I have two issues now
<Hobbsee> supposedly - but he cant say waht they are, and apparently they all failed.
<Daskreech> nixternal: How can we get a Kubuntu release notes working?
<nixternal> if you look at the front page of Apple Linux, or Big Cat, whatever it is called, there is a system spec there, maybe he used that machine
<Tm_T> Daskreech: you didnt get my joke?
<nixternal> Daskreech: what do you mean? I have had them working since like Dapper
<Daskreech> Tm_T: I did I'm saying that in his/her mind they probably are a valid journalist
<Daskreech> nixternal: on Dist-upgrade ?
<Hobbsee> i'm sure i shouldnt blast him
<Daskreech> It just occured to me this last upgrade cycle that on upgrading everyone gets an Ubuntu release notes
<nixternal> I am lost...I am still reading (4th time through) that article to try and understand it
<Daskreech> Since the server can''t really know what your desktop environ is
<n8k99> why leave kubutnu on the server, who uses guis on servers?
<nixternal> Daskreech: ahh, those release notes....we ditched them for some reason, but I am bringing them back for Hardy
<Daskreech> n8k99: I meant the repos server
<nixternal> we have already started the transfer process
<Daskreech> nixternal: and the servers can pick up a ubuntu machine vs a kubuntu ?
<n8k99> no i meant his suggestion at the end of the article
<Daskreech> Oh
 * Daskreech is obviously getting derailed by a leopa.. I mean a big cat
 * Daskreech sits this one out
<Hobbsee> i cant believe this guy.
<Daskreech> He's persistent
<Daskreech> I've not seen someone chase one article that's a personal based opinion in a long time
<n8k99> um. me?
 * n8k99 suddenly really confused
<Daskreech> n8k99: no we believe in you
<n8k99> oh ok
<nixternal> ok, better
<n8k99> yay!
<Tm_T> :(
<nixternal> I have 3 buffalo wings left, and I am starvin'...what am I to do
<nixternal> FOOOOOD!
<nixternal> brb
<Tm_T> nixternal: bring some food to me too thanks
 * Daskreech makes a sandwich
<Daskreech> oh right Hobbsee  isn't in planetKDE
<Daskreech> :-(
<Tm_T> hummm
<Daskreech> ttread: So what brings you here?
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: no, i'm not.  should i be?
<Tm_T> Daskreech: prolly my natural beauty
<Daskreech> Oh you said you were going to blog
<Daskreech> I just realized I don't have you blog akregated
<ttread> Daskreech, I've used Kubuntu as my primary OS for the past couple of years so I thought I should give something back
<Daskreech> ttread: Boy I wish you could see my smile
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: planet ubuntu
<ttread> I did development in MS environment for many years but have not done dev in Linux yet
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: Yeah I'll glance at it when I hit work Monday
<Daskreech> What kind of dev?
<ttread> C++ and web development
<Hobbsee> hmmm. i should make you do this rotten assignment then :)
<ttread> Hobbsee, sure :)
<Daskreech> First thing to help Kubuntu do nixternal and Hobbsee's homework so they have more time to laugh at "journalists"
<Tm_T> =)
 * Hobbsee is consulting hte textbook, in the hope of being able to figure it out
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, the textbook does not appear to tell me what i want to know!
<Tm_T> who's making my Koffee then?
<Daskreech> genii
<Riddell> Hobbsee: thanks
<Daskreech> hi Riddell
<nixternal> ahh, Riddell was out partying in Cambridge tonight I see :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no problem
<Hobbsee> ttread: i cant figure out how to do a directed graph, vs a non-directed one :(
<Daskreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> bah, that guy is back and laserjock made me speak
 * Daskreech jumps up and down and waves hand in front of nixternal
<Tm_T> :(
<ttread> Hobbsee: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directed_graph#Directed_graph
<nixternal> der, I spoke, now you speak :)
<Daskreech> ok can the servers diffrentiate between Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<ttread> Hobbsee, it's been uh, a while since I thought about directed graphs
<Hobbsee> ttread: fair enough.
<nixternal> Daskreech: what servers?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: http://bigcatlinux.com/mandriva.html is the mandriva one
<Daskreech> nixternal: The ubuntu servers when someone does a dist-upgrade
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that is written by someone totally different
<nixternal> Daskreech: no
<Daskreech> nixternal: Ok so where would the release notes kick in?
<nixternal> I would install as part of the kubuntu-docs package
<Hobbsee> nixternal: are you sure?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: neither of them can write for shit, though :P
<nixternal> Hobbsee: most definitely
<Hobbsee> slagging off a people group in the middle of a technical report is really classy.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: xD
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I think they tried to install Kubuntu on a typewriter
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: xD
<Tm_T> AAARGH
 * Tm_T dies
<Daskreech> nixternal: how does that help them in making a pre upgrade choice?
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> Daskreech: they read kubuntu.org release notes :)
<Daskreech> nixternal: Umm no
<nixternal> oh, you are talking the Upgrade Manager aren't you?
<Tm_T> sorry, had to
<Tm_T> now breakfast
<Daskreech> they wake up one morning and wave the grandson off to school go to check the mail and see the upgrade button and click it
<nixternal> Daskreech: more than likely, they just created an "ubuntu" set only, which more than likely comes from the original release notes template
<Daskreech> then after a few hours of churning and *cross fingers* No crashes they suddenly have two dolphins two konquerors  and two amaroks
<Daskreech> nixternal: Right
<nixternal> I am sure with some finesse we might be able to do something, but I would have to see how that system works
<nixternal> ahh, you are talking with KDE 4
<Daskreech> and it can't decipher Kubuntu vs Ubuntu so ok I'll Live with that unless we can get them to append Kubuntu notes for the KDE4 transistion
<Daskreech> nixternal: yup
<nixternal> well when we push KDE 4, it will more than likely have Replace: in the debian/control file to prevent that
<nixternal> While Kubuntu failed to setup or sometimes even recognize the wifi adapters in all the machines tested, Mandriva recognized and provided GUI setup help for all. In the end all of the Mandriva tests were positive while all the Kubuntu tests were failures.
<nixternal> THAT IS ABSOLUTE HORSESHIT!
<Tm_T> nixternal: I'm not!
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> you'll like this log, nixternal
<nixternal> we have the same damn kernel for christ's sake, so if Kubuntu doesn't recognize, neither does manriva...proof positive would be my PrismII card which Mandriva wouldn't let me run Kismet with
<Riddell> nixternal: feel free to kick opensorce, he's essentially a troll
<nixternal> jesus, they didn't even test Kubuntu, that line right there gave it away
<nixternal> Riddell: I don't have the powah!
<Hobbsee> cant write for shit, eitehr
<Daskreech> nixternal: Ahmm ok so they won't have a say in keeping KDE3 ?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> don't get me wrong, Mandriva is a nice system, but what these guys are doing is tainting their community
<nixternal> or this guy rather
<Daskreech> Assuming it's a guy
<Hobbsee> nixternal: http://pastebin.ca/752255
<Tm_T> Daskreech: based on his writings he is
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajfkdajdjafd
<nixternal> that was me choking
<nixternal> he said he is biased towards slackware....lovely, the wifi nightmare of an os...yet it is still one of my favorites
<Hobbsee> [16:51] <OpenSorce> ok, well thanks for telling me all that....now can we move on?
<Hobbsee> [16:51] <Hobbsee> if you have something useful to say, because you're clearly not listening to me.
<Hobbsee> [16:52] <OpenSorce> Yes, I have.....I know....when a distro fails the devs hate me, my magazine, my writing style, my mother and my boyfriend....yes I get it
<Hobbsee> [16:53] <OpenSorce> when it passes they love me and think I'm Anderson Cooper
<Hobbsee> [16:53] <Hobbsee> not really
<Hobbsee> [16:53] <Hobbsee> if i were a mandriva dev, i'd still not be happy with that report
<Hobbsee> [16:54] <OpenSorce> ok, look I'm sorry I bothered you.....I would really like to talk above and beyond your opinion of my writing.....about the what's good for the community....but I'll do it elsewhere
<Hobbsee> [16:54] <Hobbsee> good luck.  and dont troll #ubuntu-devel again.
<nixternal> this article must be for the onion
<Hobbsee> right.  gone.
<nixternal> Anderson Cooper? so that means he watches CNN
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ahh, is that it?
<Daskreech> Awwwww
<Daskreech> he'll be in here pretty soon
<nixternal> it has to be considering I could write better blind folded with a dvorak keyboard
<nixternal> damnit, I don't have powah in here either
<nixternal> I can k/b thousands of people, but not 1 :)
<Hobbsee> [16:56] <OpenSorce> don't bother, I've left already....keep in mind though.....the next time I come back you won't know it's me or that I am a journalist and your distro will still be judged on whether or not it works
<Hobbsee> [16:56] <Hobbsee> yoru style is still the same.  it's not hard to pick.
<Hobbsee> [16:56] <Hobbsee> you're from the onion, i presume?
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> gahahaha
<nixternal> pwnd
<Hobbsee> [16:57] <OpenSorce> haha
<Hobbsee> [16:57] <OpenSorce> I'm not allowed to say
<Hobbsee> ah well
<nixternal> ie. I am writing for my splog that nobody reads
<Tm_T> there we goes
<Hobbsee> he loses all his reputation, based on his bias, and justifiably gets kickbnaned.
<Tm_T> whats onion btw?
<nixternal> Jucato: OpenSorce wants to interview you
<Hobbsee> he should be ashamed to be a reporter.
<nixternal> she should be ashamed to be breathin our air!
<Tm_T> nixternal: noooooo xDD
<nixternal> she?
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> he
<nixternal> wait though, nevermind
<Tm_T> nixternal: you just messed my monitor! =)
<nixternal> I forgot guys can have boyfriends...my cousin Jim has like 30
 * Daskreech waves hands again
<Jucato> what da who?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee, nixternal, Tm_T
<Daskreech> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi Daskreech
<Jucato> huh what?
 * Jucato is so confused...
<nixternal> exactly
<n8k99> it's all your fault Jucato
<Jucato> what did I walk into?
<Tm_T> Jucato: mine
<nixternal> Jucato: if you just went through what we did, you would be confused as well
<Jucato> I knew I shouldn't have gone online on a rainy sunday afternoon...
<Tm_T> =)
<Daskreech> Jucato: troll with a mask of respect came through
<Daskreech> Jucato: raining for you too?
<Daskreech> It's lined up for three days here :(
<Jucato> I recall the nick OpenSorce... are we going to call him/her/it OpenSores now?
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> I was going to say that earlier, but didn't want to be disrespectful
<nixternal> has anyone taken a look at Big Cat Linux?
<nixternal> I mean the screenshots
<nixternal> you would think that is so against the law
<Jucato> that's the beauty of being pulled into a very confusing discussion the moment you enter the room... you can make blunders and still look cute :)
<nixternal> I mean he is using hte apple logo
<nixternal> Jucato: hahahaha
<nixternal> I guess I should create Big Butterfly Linux to compete against him :)
<Jucato> hm... big demon linux...
<Jucato> oh wait...
<Daskreech> Big Daemon?
 * Jucato was referring to BSD...
<Tm_T> BSoD ?
<Jucato> so... is anyone going to fill me in? still dazzled here :)
<nixternal> me too, and I was here
<Daskreech> Jucato: I know the big daemon
<Tm_T> Jucato: 0749 < Tm_T> http://bigcatlinux.com/kufailure.html ja http://bigcatlinux.com/mandriva.html
<Jucato> of course, Hobbsee holds all the answers...
<Tm_T> Jucato: for starters
<Daskreech> Jucato: Opensores is still asking us to validate hte above article
<Jucato> oh that...
<Hobbsee> i think he got more than enough ammunition from me
<nixternal> holy smokes...my blog post about Kubuntu extras took off...people are posting to the wiki like nuts..which may have been a bad idea...because you start getting a few people to edit a page at once, you are bound to have issues
<Hobbsee> but it's not like he's goign to get published anywhere of interest anyway
 * Jucato recalls him/her/it coming in here "warning" us that his boss will be publishing that...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: a bathroom stall! that is what he is writing for
<Jucato> nixternal: technical issues are the least of our worries :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal ahh!
<Jucato> filtering through krud is more problematic :)
<ttread> OpenSores is an insurance agent in the Florida panhandle
<nixternal> Jucato: I have a krud filter
<nixternal> can you believe this
<Jucato> nixternal:  mind if you cp me one? I need it badly otherwise I implode
<nixternal> I told people to add applications that are not installed with Kubuntu, and they are adding "Katapult"
<Tm_T> =)
<nixternal> wow, there are some really great apps that I had totally forgotten about
<nixternal> KGet seems to be the most popular
<n8k99> nixternal perhaps that means we need to emphasis katapult to people
<n8k99> Kget is awesome
 * Jucato is winning...
<nixternal> why does the name 'Dax Solomon' ring a bell?
<n8k99> love how it fits into konqueror, particularly for grabbing music off last.fm
<Jucato> nixternal: he's Knightlust
<nixternal> ohhhh
<nixternal> he is in the Philippines as well right?
<Jucato> ubuntu member, my co-loco
<Jucato> yeah
<nixternal> gotcha
<Jucato> where? O.o
<nixternal> in the ear!
<Tm_T> hummm
<Jucato> nixternal: what we need is to let new users be aware that katapult exists, is installed, is running by default, and how to use it...
<Daskreech> Jucato: damn you@
<n8k99> Jucato: that's what i was trying to say
<Jucato> unfortunately, given an epidemic of aversion towards almost any popup notification on Kubuntu... I can't think of how to do that effectively...
<Tm_T> hmmmmmh
<n8k99> before i got rattled by the wonder of Kget!
<Daskreech> -I tried Kget in KDE4
<Daskreech>  it's sexy
<Jucato> n8k99: just don't suggest that kget be installed by default and you'll be safe :)
<Tm_T> hummm
 * n8k99 won't dream of it~
<Tm_T> what was that "onion" ?
<Jucato> nixternal: I love the way MoinMoin makes a link of every WordLikeThis :)
<nixternal> Jucato: good idea
<Jucato> Tm_T: what onion?
<Tm_T> 0757 < Hobbsee> [16:56] <Hobbsee> you're from the onion, i presume?
<n8k99> Tm_T: The Onion is a funny newspaper that is full of 'Fake" news
<ttread> Tm_T: theonion.com
<n8k99> sort of like Colbert in print
<Tm_T> aaah thanks
<Jucato> spoof of news stuff
<Hobbsee> [17:02] <OpenSorce> funny thing is.....I'd love to tell you who I am......make you feel really stupid.....but I think I'll let you find that out on your own :-)
 * Hobbsee finds that most amusing
<Daskreech> Tm_T: http://www.theonion.com/content/node/29130
<nixternal> Hobbsee: oh those are my favorite
<Hobbsee> the onion writes better than this guy does :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: like he is someone important
<nixternal> Hobbsee: don't make fun of the onion...I love it! :)
<Hobbsee> well, in his basement, i'm sure he's very important.
<n8k99> Do you Know Who I AM? Do you Know Who I AM?
<nixternal> we just had them at our uni and they had students write along with them...made for some great writing
<Daskreech> Jucato: should users be asked if they want to keep KDE3 on the Kubuntu4-by-default upgrade ?
<Jucato> who what when where?
<ttread> Does he know he misspelled 'source'?
<Jucato> perhaps the nick has been taken already :)
<ttread> ah
<Jucato> hm.. Daskreech good you asked me about that
<Jucato> I know this is probably too early since we don't plan to shit KDE 4.x till 8.10
<Jucato> oh shift!
<Jucato> !language | Jucato
<Tm_T> Jucato: you and your feces
<Jucato> anyway, I was just wondering if we're already considering how we're going to implement KDE3 -> KDE4 migration
<Jucato> I'm imagining this is going to be a really big first for Kubuntu
<Tm_T> Jucato: still remember?
<Jucato> my feces? how will I be able to forget that/those?
<Tm_T> I mean, you called me feces
<ttread> The KDE4 desktop will be available as a package way before 8.10, yes?
<Tm_T> thats how we got introduced
<Jucato> Tm_T: I believe we sort of knew each other a bit already before that
<Jucato> ttread: that's one of the plans I think
<Tm_T> Jucato: true, but that was the real hit <3
<Jucato> Tm_T: for you. you real hit with me has always been "hello kids"
<n8k99> so kde4 will not be on th eLTS?
<Daskreech> ttread: Yes which  is why I think we should be testing on this upgrade cycle
<Daskreech> n8k99: no
<Jucato> n8k99: hope not :)
<nixternal> OpenSorce's name is:
<nixternal> Peterman, Shawn  opensorce@gmail.com
<nixternal> he is from Alabama here in the USA
<Jucato> Daskreech: of course, a very optional upgrade
<Jucato> nixternal: you scare me..
<Jucato> wait, you're already scary
<Daskreech> :-)
<Jucato> you scarier me :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: when we go meet him?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: and he writes for?
<Daskreech> even when it's not halloween!
<n8k99> nixternal: how did you...
<Tm_T> nixternal: I take coffee, you take the pun
<nixternal> he is an Insurance Agent for AIG
<nixternal> he was born in Warner Robbins, GA
<ttread> nixternal, the phone # is from Florida
<Jucato> ok I'm officially scared of nixternal...
<nixternal> he is older, teenage children
<Jucato> he could be the FBI....
<Daskreech> Naw
<Jucato> KBI...
<Daskreech> The FBI only track down Child ticklers
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<Tm_T> Daskreech: me?
<Tm_T> HI KIDS!
<Jucato> that tickles!
<Daskreech> So... how do we inform hapless people what they are getting themselves into for the upgrade?
<nixternal> his phone number is 557-6903
<n8k99> tee hee
<nixternal> for $5 I will give you his area code :)
 * Jucato dials
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you really should call it :P
<Jucato> oh wait... that's the US
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Daskreech> how should they know if they want a clean KDE4 or a set of applications which work
<nixternal> call, if he answers, I will say "You can't write worth a shit!"
<Daskreech> !language | nixternal
<Ubotwo> nixternal: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ttread> nixternal, 850-557-6903 which is Florida panhandle
<Jucato> nixternal: actually, it's worth a shit.. bathroom material.. right?
<nixternal> I was so wrong though about him
<nixternal> ttread: you caught on to me :)
<ttread> nixternal, ha ha
<Daskreech> actually ttread  said it a long time ago :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: how you were wrong?
<nixternal> oh
<n8k99> i won't touch my bum with his writing
<nixternal> Hobbsee: message him back, and say "I know who you are Shawn Peterman"
<Daskreech> as fry said. Watch it Bender that's a senstive area
<nixternal> and tell him your house was just torn down by a hurricane!
<Hobbsee> heh
<Daskreech> still don't know who he writes for :)
<Daskreech>  So the upgrade issue
<Tm_T> "here I am, running like a hurricane!"
<nixternal> Scorpions!
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> Daskreech: it's a sunday..let it be bwahahah
<Tm_T> nixternal: eeexactlyy!
<Jucato> j/k
<Jucato> no rest for the wicKed
<nixternal> speaking of wicKed...has anyone seen wicd?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: now lets see what happens :0
<Daskreech> What did you do?
<nixternal> it seems to be the popular wifi/network mangler for users here in Chicago
<nixternal> Hobbsee: did you say it?
<Hobbsee> [17:02] <Hobbsee> i'll risk it
<Jucato> Hobbsee: careful... Americans are lawsuit trigger happy...
<Hobbsee> [17:03] <Hobbsee> do email me the published article.
<Hobbsee> [17:03] <OpenSorce> sure, what's your address sweety?
<Hobbsee> [17:03] <Hobbsee> look it up
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> [17:03] <Hobbsee> and i'm not sweety.
<Hobbsee> [17:03] <OpenSorce> not worth that much trouble, thanks
<Hobbsee> [17:04] <OpenSorce> of course you aren't.....I was merely trying to be friendly :-)
<Hobbsee> [17:04] <Hobbsee> creepy, more like it.
<Jucato> bwahah! big mistake!! calling Hobbsee sweety
<Hobbsee> [17:05] <OpenSorce> I'm from the south...terms of endearment are quite common....sorry to offend
<Daskreech> Why does he keep calling you sweety?
<Hobbsee> [17:23] <Hobbsee> not like i need you to tell me who you are, anyway.  I already know that.
<Hobbsee> [17:23] <OpenSorce> Do you?
<Hobbsee> [17:23] <Hobbsee> Shawn Peterman
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> is he speachless?
<Hobbsee> no idea.
<Jucato> bwahahah
<nixternal> you just scared the everlasting crap out of him
<Hobbsee> [17:24] <OpenSorce> well that is the domain name.....and my real name to be sure. But tell me Sarah, do you know what name I write under?
<nixternal> he is cancelling his credit cards and everything right now
<Hobbsee> [17:24] <OpenSorce> and no, it is not "J Maxwell"
<nixternal> oh, I bet I know who he writes for..one sec, let me check my sources
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_T> Daskreech: asking from users to keep KDE3 (default) Replace KDE3 but keep settings or get rid of it for good?
<Hobbsee> [17:25] <OpenSorce> Congrats, on becoming an Ubuntu Core Developer btw, and I mean that seriously
<Hobbsee> [17:25] <Hobbsee> ah, here we go
<Hobbsee> [17:26] <OpenSorce> what?
<n8k99> http://shawnpeterman.com
<Daskreech> Well I think we should keep settings regardless
<Daskreech>  it's like apt-get remove
<Daskreech> It's a courtesy
<Tm_T> Daskreech: yes, true
<Jucato> Daskreech: kde4?
<Daskreech>  only users should remove settings they worked hard to get it there we don't really have a right to take it away
<Daskreech> as an assumption
<Hobbsee> hah.
<nixternal> well he doesn't write for who I thought...
<Daskreech> but the environment/programs ... they may want to drop those
<Jucato> Daskreech: we could probably make kde4 apps use .kde4 instead of .kde...
<nixternal> he definitely doesn't write for anyone big...if anything, his crap is right up there with InfoWorld though
<Daskreech> http://www.freelink.cx/
<nixternal> although, the people at InfoWorld are at least literate
<Daskreech> Jucato: I think Hobbsee hinted at that earlier
<Jucato> I wasn't here earlier
<Hobbsee> nixternal: who'd you think?
<Daskreech> I would expect maybe the first few relelases to do that
<Jucato> (depends on how much earlier)
<nixternal> oh oh I know I know I know
<Hobbsee> [17:26] <OpenSorce> did you dig up the name I write under? Are you truly that clever?
<Hobbsee> [17:27] <Hobbsee> perhaps.  wouldnt you like to know?
<Hobbsee> [17:28] <OpenSorce> Not really....I also used to sell insurance....but you know that if you went to shawnpeterman.com....and I have a daughter named Sarah :-)
<Daskreech> Jucato: I know
 * n8k99 cancelled my free subscription to infoworld a month ago
<Jucato> Daskreech: I would expect we would have to do that until 4.1 or so.... unless we plan to have KDE 4.x by default, but with some KDE 3 apps
<nixternal> nope, I might be wrong again
<Daskreech> well until KDE 4.1 shapes up we can't say
<nixternal> that has OS News written all over it
<Hobbsee> [17:30] <OpenSorce> In any case, I used to write for the Linux Is Freedom Endeavor years ago and some of my articles got picked up my larger venues and published then when Lindows threatened me with a lawsuit I changed the name I write under.....I'm also gay and have a gorgeous boyfriend.....anything else you want to know? :-)
<Daskreech> Yeah we knew all of that already
<Daskreech>  :-)
<Tm_T> where's the new interesting stuff!
<Jucato> "I'm also gay and have a gorgeous boyfriend...." I have no idea what bearing this one has....
<nixternal> Hobbsee: yay, I called it!
<Daskreech> Jucato: we pulled the dig up info card
<Daskreech>  he's just matching it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: he's realised that i'm female, and so thinks he can lord it over me.
<nixternal> Jucato: you know you just got quoted for that one
<n8k99> Jucato: he puts the upside down rainbow triangle on his web page-
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you are a girl? ewww, I quit!
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Jucato> so many highlights!!! purty! :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: shame on him... he should be the first to know not to lord/lady over other because of gender :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Daskreech> Jucato: however the KDE4 upgrade takes some handling regardless
<Daskreech> does anyone ever lady it over someone else?
<Jucato> Hobbsee does
 * Jucato runs away
<Hobbsee> :P
<Daskreech> Jucato:  so I'm thinking at the least we should ask about keeping KDE3 stuff around
<Jucato> what do you think her long pointy stick is for?
<Jucato> Daskreech: we will have to... no choice about that
<Daskreech>  however I think that quite a number of users will have no idea what that means to them
<Daskreech> So we need pre upgrade notes
<Tm_T> Daskreech: that will always be the case
<Daskreech>  And I don't know how to get that to them
<Jucato> until KDE 4 reaches around KDE 4.3+ perhaps
<Daskreech> Tm_T: What will always be the case ?
<Jucato> <Daskreech> Jucato:  so I'm thinking at the least we should ask about keeping KDE3 stuff around
<Hobbsee> [17:32] <Hobbsee> not overly.
<Hobbsee> [17:33] <OpenSorce> Ok, as charming as this conversation is, I've decided to scrap the Kubuntu article altogether....it causes too many hard feelings and my objectivity is in question so I think I'll stick with positive articles only henceforth
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ^
<Jucato> or <Daskreech> however I think that quite a number of users will have no idea what that means to them
<Jucato> ???
<Tm_T> Daskreech: 0833 < Daskreech>  however I think that quite a number of users will have no idea what that means to them
<nixternal> Hobbsee: WE WIN!
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> :D
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: He still doesn't get that negative and positive is not in question here?
<Tm_T> nixternal: Hobbsee: booring, I'm going back to "The days of our lives" ->
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: apparently not
<Daskreech> Jucato: they won't have any idea what an upgrade to KDE4 might mean to them
<Jucato> well yeah
<Jucato> hm. bbl
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: invite him to tell us the tests and we will work with him on the article
<Hobbsee> well, apparently there are bugs about them
<Tm_T> ?
<Daskreech> Tm_T: yes but of all the "desktop distros" that ship KDE as far as I know kubuntu is the only one that prefers release to release upgrades
<Hobbsee> would be nice if he just gave up :P
<Daskreech> Most others it's a foregone thing that you will likely just reinstall
<Tm_T> Daskreech: other distros? there's other than Kubuntu? ;)
<Daskreech> so the crap that can happen from a users mixed and varied interactions plus a major distro version upgrade PLUS a major libs and Desktop paradigm shift don't really come up
<n8k99> Tm_T: it's just an urban legend, don't believe him
<Tm_T> n8k99: I wont
<Jucato> "There's no evidence of the claim that Compiz-Fusion is installed by default as the website claims. Although a few users point out that promise was made to Ubuntu users not Kubuntu users, I doubt many new users would have caught that from the website."
<Daskreech> Tm_T: there is this other bigbutterfly one
<n8k99> there is only Kubutu
<n8k99> :P
<Jucato> which website is he referring to?
<Tm_T> Jucato: no idea, maybe his?
<n8k99> http://shawnpeterman.com
<Jucato> "Overall rating: NSNU (Not Suitable for New Users) especially those using wifi." -- right.... my laptop must have done some voodoo to make wifi work ootb.... wow
<Tm_T> Jucato: I so agree
<Daskreech> Jucato: madriva works perfectly it seems on the same kernel
<Jucato> hm... or maybe I'm just lucky that my card is an Intel :)
<nixternal> heck, my broadcom works out of the box now
<nixternal> that is a miracle in of itself
<n8k99> i think i got lucky that my laptop works at all running kubuntu, by the way his article is written
<Jucato> nixternal: oh yes, that is a miracle... been hearing a lot of bad stuff about Linux+broadcom...
<Daskreech> Kufailure
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> more like "brainfailure"
<Jucato> but on the other hand... hardware detection and support isn't always a 100% hit on any distro...
<ttread> He doesn't even say what his hardware is
<Daskreech> in anycasse he hangs out on #l.i.f.e is anyonewants to find him again
<Jucato> (why would we? O.o)
<Daskreech> ttread: and wont say when asked
<Daskreech> and he tested it on 6 other machines and they all failed
<Daskreech>  But can't reveal what those machines had either
<n8k99> did they have wifi in them?
<Daskreech> and can't tell us who he works for though he apparently has a back story for that
<Jucato> what kind of a review is that? I stated my hardware and very detailed experiences when I reviews opensuse 10.2 and mandriva 2007.1..
<Daskreech> n8k99: that's the only thing he/they test
<ttread> can you say troll?
<Jucato> sheesh! and I'm not even a professional writer!
<Daskreech> If it doesn't make wifi work then the test is wrapped up and the review is done
<n8k99> ooh ooh, i can say it! T R O L L.
<Daskreech> So
<Daskreech> Tm_T: I understand some people will be lost but I have a few issues with Kubuntu and KDE4
<n8k99> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya n8k99
<Tm_T> Daskreech: kiss me
<Daskreech> First we will probably be one of the last distros to ship a front Desktop with KDE4 which I guess I can live with
<n8k99> i heard what jono thinks about your mouth :P
<Daskreech> Second is the upgrade anomaly that I mentioned earlier
<ttread> Daskreech, why last?
<Tm_T> n8k99: ?
<Jucato> Daskreech: "by default"... remember we have plans to make packages... and nixternal made a promise in public about Live CD's
<n8k99> lugradio
<Daskreech> Jucato: that's why I can live with it
<imbrandon> n8k99, hahaha
<Daskreech> Jucato: Funny enough since it's unofficial we can probably play with it more than most others :)
<Daskreech> ttread: LTS blocks KDE4 from shipping
<imbrandon> n8k99, yea i about fell out of my chair when adam sweet said that
<Daskreech> Fedora was all gung ho to ship with KDE4 by default first
<Jucato> Daskreech: you could say that in a way, we are a bit at an advantage.... while we play around with live cd's and separate packages, we can watch others succeed or fail in shipping KDE4 by default ASAP :)
<Daskreech> but essentially on the next rev all distros will ship with some form of KE4
<n8k99> it was pretty hilarous
<Daskreech> Jucato: exactly
<Jucato> anyway....bbl really
<nixternal> whoever ships KDE 4 first, will be an instant hit
<Daskreech> but I think that also means that when we do ship by default we should have a damn solid desktop
<ttread> Daskreech, maybe just as well, the early releases of KDE4 are bound to have some problems
<nixternal> whoever ships KDE 4 correctly first, will last forever
<Daskreech> nixternal: Fedora they have nothing to lose
<imbrandon> nixternal, and a flop too
<Jucato> Daskreech: why not make a spec for that or a wiki page.. we can discuss that more thoroughly.. probably this week
<n8k99> nixternal: that's what i think
<Jucato> nixternal: last forever in people's minds as a failure? hehehe
<Jucato> bah bbl!
<nixternal> we are going to ship KDE 4.0 on a Gutsy LiveCD
<Daskreech> Well one thing I want and Riddell agrees as long as someone will make a script is to have a tracking repo for the life span between KDE4.0 shipping and 8.10
<nixternal> the only problem I see, are our resources, so we will definitely need dev help to pull it out
<nixternal> and I know we aren't lacking it here at all
<Daskreech> that should invite devs to make Kubuntu the home platform for KDE4 dev work
<Daskreech> Jucato: bye
<Daskreech> Jucato: I'll probably be sleeping when you get back
<nixternal> I am already sleeping
<imbrandon> i'm trying to find kdrive heh
<Daskreech> nixternal: you sleuth in your sleep?
<nixternal> always
<imbrandon> fskin old imac here i cant get to run x
<Daskreech> i'm gonna start calling you nancy :)
<nixternal> hey, that is what my dad calls me on the golf course
<n8k99> hehe
<nixternal> I flubbed one drive and it didn't go past the ladies tee, and now he calls me nancy
<Daskreech> you probably shouldn't run X while fsckin imbrandon  :)
<ttread> Daskreech, can you explain what you meant by tracking repo, what does it do?
<Daskreech> ttread: it has regular packages that track the KDE4 svn trunk
<Daskreech>  so that Devs can  easily stay up to date with all the libs
<nixternal> OK, sleep time for me...I have to spend almost an entire day today putting together my elite field work that will bring down any empire that stands in my way
<Daskreech> but those have to be pulled and built regularly which means we need a script
 * Daskreech thinks he just found somethign for ttread  to do :)
<ttread> Desckreech, ah, thx
<nixternal> k'nite
<Daskreech> night nixternal I still want to go over the pre upgrade info with you
<Daskreech> ttread: So When KDE4.0 ships we plan to have a Cd as well. It will be unofficial
<ttread> Daskreech, yah, I was in the session when nixternal was talking about it
<Daskreech> I'm not sure exactly how it will all  work but we might ship a Hardy KDE4 cd as well which will be unofficial
<Daskreech> I don't know if we have discussed yet if that would be a Kubuntised Cd or a straight KDE4 cd
<ttread> Interesting .. do you suppose the user could have KDE3 and KDE4 sessions available at the login screen?
<Daskreech> For the time period inbetween KDE 4.0 shipping and 8.10 if we can get a script that can reliably pull from the SVN test for stabilty and package it we can have a trailing repo so that even though we aren't officially a KDE4 distro KDE4 devs would like Kubuntu
<Daskreech> ttread: they can do that now
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: that would be good
<Daskreech> now the gutsy-> Hardy period is where I think we should trash out the Upgrade process
<Daskreech> one is because when KDE4 hits there will be a bunch of early adopters who we can canvas for help
<Daskreech> and Ubuntu as a whole will be trying to rationalize LTS -> LTS upgrades
<Daskreech> So they would be more willing to work with us in getting somethings ironed out
<Daskreech> For Hardy -> Incontinent we are not likely to get any help other than "Thats a KDE issue isnt it?"
<Daskreech> I can't make any steps in my head yet as to what 8.10 will look like since that *might* be KDE4.1 though I don't see how it won't be and then it's a whole new kettle of .. what animal are we releasing then? Ibexes?
<ttread> Incontinent Ibexes... nice
<Daskreech> In any case The period before the 8.10 relelase has enough problems that trashing out the upgrade should not even be on our minds we should know what we are trying to do and how we want it to be done and the problem is getting random people who have been using Kubuntu for 2 years to turn up and help :)
<ttread> So if I follow you correctly, the script would rebuild everything for KDE4 so you'll have an instant CD
<Daskreech> Ok that's my mindmap if anyone wants to jot it go. I'm off to bed
<Daskreech> ttread: The tracking repo?
<ttread> Yeah
<Daskreech> ttread: no it would compile the packages for kde4-base kde4-devel etc
<Daskreech> so that you can apt-get them
<Daskreech> Like Universe or multiverse
<ttread> Ok
<Daskreech> but .. a new repo for the new repo :)
<Daskreech> So a new repo will be up for KDE4
<Daskreech> another one that tracks the SVN for KDE so the really crazy can be truly and properly borken
<ttread> Ok, I will try to absorb all this
<Daskreech> but if done often enough that devs can make use of it and no often enough that there is only enough time in between breaks to fix the problem so that it can break again
<Daskreech> not
<Daskreech> ttread: you understand repos right? :)
<ttread> The repos that you configure for apt-get
<Daskreech> Right
<ttread> and Adept
<Daskreech>  main and universe etc
<ttread> Sure
<Daskreech> it's just collections of packages grouped by some critera
<Daskreech> anytime a new KDE ships kubuntu always has a repo that you can upgrade to the latest if you want
<Daskreech> so KDE4 will be no exception
<Daskreech> Well KDE4.0
<Daskreech> to be more precise
<Daskreech> So that's just status quo
<Daskreech> ttread: have you ever ran a kubuntu+1 ?
<ttread> Daskreech, no
<Daskreech> ttread: ok well while you happily use feisty gutsy is being prepared and it has a CRAZY update schedule
<ttread> I've done a bunch of testing on alpha and betas
<ttread> Is that what you meant?
<Daskreech> I've downloaded a set of packages and by the  time they are finished downloading and installed I have new updates
<Daskreech>  and it's some of the same packages
<Daskreech> ttread: yeah
<ttread> Ok, doh!
<Daskreech> the repo the +1 run on during testing hae crazy updates. It's the same concept just only dealing with KDE4.0 ++
<Daskreech> which might be KDE4.0.1 or KDE 4.1
<Daskreech> but the point is those who want to target as a development platform should very easily be able to do it from Kubuntu
<ttread> Ok so we need a repo to bring in all the KDE4.0 libs and keep it up to date
<Daskreech> Course it's boring to pull KDE and recompile it every week so we need a script that does it and a bunch of standard tests every ... lets say week
<Tm_T> Daskreech: maybe not every week
<Daskreech> so that every Monday there is brand new KDE 4.0 libs ready for all the people who are building great stuff for KDE 4.1
<Tm_T> and not mondays =)
<Daskreech> Tm_T: I said lets say
<Tm_T> I know :p
<Tm_T> monday is the break day
<Daskreech> Tm_T: cause they don't suck enough :)
<Tm_T> so every week or two and fridays
<Daskreech> Right though I'm sure we will tweak it once we see how much dev is going on
<Daskreech> and I'm thinking that between Plasma and marble we will probably be doing every week at some point anyway
<Daskreech> and decibel right hunger_t ? :)
<Tm_T> yeh :)
<Daskreech> I just want Kubuntu to still be highly relevant to Cliff jumpers and sky divers during the mad rush to use KDE4 on the desktop and we are still officially  a KDE3 desktop
<ttread> Daskreech, sounds like a wise plan
<Daskreech> and while that is happening we are using that time to make sure that we have the best thought out KDE4 offering at the end
 * Jucato has other "wishes" for Kubuntu right now though...
<Daskreech> Jucato: Kget? :)
<Jucato> could be
<Jucato> nah
<Daskreech> damn I shoudl be zzzZZZ ing by now
<Jucato> me too
<ttread> I will be in here asking for advice on how to get building this stuff
<ttread> Thanks very much for answering my questions
<Daskreech> Jucato: give me a bullet point list and I'll dream about them for you
<Jucato> you'll find out soon enough
<Daskreech> Jucato: Blog?
 * Jucato should be zzz'ing too
<Jucato> prolly
<Daskreech> Jucato: well whatever it comes out of you as pastebin it somewhere so I can go through it :)
<Jucato> sure...
<Daskreech> Night all
 * Daskreech waves at sweety
<ttread> 'night
 * Jucato prepares Daskreech's casket...
<Daskreech> Kasket please
<Jucato> casKet
<Daskreech> akkeptable
<Jucato> there's already a K. don't gEt gReedy
<Daskreech> damn now I need to find  a R desktop
<Daskreech> Jucato: remind me to tell you about the nautopia project
<Jucato> hmm ok...
<Jucato> in the meantime, I'll google
<Daskreech> Night!!!!
<Daskreech> ttread: thanks a lot for the interest btw
<ttread> Daskreech, sure
<Tm_T> nixternal: 'oi!
 * Hobbsee echoes hate towards this assignment
<Hobbsee> i'm sure it's supposed to be fairly simple, too.
<hunger> The kdesu fix is still not available for download here:-(
<Hobbsee> nixternal: with your blog, are you intending to put in a metapackage for this stuff?
<Jucato> hm... jpatrick updated kdmtheme? didn't _StefanS_ just patched that to make it work in Gutsy?
<jpatrick> Jucato: update was for hardy
<Jucato> ah
<{slacky}> hello
<{slacky}> can someone help me with a kde application issue?
<{slacky}> I installed Gutsy
<{slacky}> and ksniffer with gutsy
<{slacky}> and I see an icon overwritten by text
<{slacky}> this doesn't happen on slackware and gentoo version
<{slacky}> does someone installed ksniffer 0.3?
<Jucato> hm... sundays...
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> ty
<Hobbsee> yay, nice kubuntu
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> you're back? :D
<Hobbsee> at the moment
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> :(
<Hobbsee> i cant figure this out, and gedit's being a pain.
 * Hobbsee wonders what the penalties are for this assignment being late.
<Jucato> deduction?
<ScottK2> Hello Hobbsee
 * ScottK2 made it...
<Hobbsee> presume so
<Jucato> hi ScottK2
<ScottK2> Hello Jucato
<Hobbsee> everything's mapped and typedef'd to something else, adn it all seems to go in a massive circle.
<ScottK2> Riddell: Are you at fosscamp now?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you know, there's actually not that much difference between the 2, it seems ;)
<Hobbsee> most stuff is workable, but i still need to find an rss feed reader that doesnt suck, keep building konvi, and keeping amarok installed.
<NewBerner> hello, been using kubuntu for several versions. would like to help out
<NewBerner> read the faq and got a launchpad account. figure i can make packages but where is the instructions?
<Riddell> NewBerner: excellent!
<Riddell> hmm, where is the current home of the packaging guide I wonder
<Riddell> could be this http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/
<Riddell> or could be this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide
<Riddell> NewBerner: what's needed at this stage in the release cycle is merging our changes with Debian's newer packages
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Merging
<NewBerner> thanks - i'm getting the packages and reading the guides now
<Riddell> NewBerner: let us know if you need any help
<Riddell> NewBerner: kid3 looks like something that would be good to start with
<Hobbsee> erk
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you disagree?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dont know what the merge is.  previously, something like ti has been interesting
<Hobbsee> this is scary, i'm getting too used to gnome now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, no, that's fine
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it had a different MD5sum for the last upstream version
<NewBerner> riddell: not sure whats going on but pbuilder is doing its 'create' thing
<Riddell> NewBerner: that'll run for a long time (depending on your bandwidth)
<Riddell> NewBerner: but a pbuilder is only for checking you've done it right in my opinion, you can do all the main work on your normal system
<NewBerner> Riddell: should I just kill it then?
<Riddell> NewBerner: no, it's always useful to have pbuilder set up
<NewBerner> Riddell: nvm its done
<NewBerner> Riddell: building the 'hello' package as in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Basic but get error of '
<NewBerner> dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot found eof where expected more change data or trailer at /usr/lib/dpkg/parsechangelog/debian line 171, <STDIN> line 5'
<Riddell> NewBerner: you must have a (probably minor) problem in debian/changelog
<NewBerner> riddell: yes, distro name wrong
<Tm_T> doh
<Tm_T> Zanav: hello?
<Tm_T> any op here?
<Riddell> Tm_T: mm?
<Tm_T> Zanav is bot behind tor, I'm quite sure, there's many of those around freenode, they idle in random channels, whatever their purpose is, I dont think its good
<Riddell> what's tor?
<Tm_T> proxy
<Tm_T> !proxy
<Riddell> Zanav: are you a bot?
<Ubotwo> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<Ubotwo> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Tm_T> Riddell: anonym service
<Riddell> 17:06 -!- Irssi: Channel not fully synchronized yet
<Riddell> I can't kick
<Tm_T> Riddell: op me :)
<Tm_T> you keep having that issue, nasty one
<gnomefreak> Riddell: try /cycle
<gnomefreak> see if you re-sync channel
<NewBerner> dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot
<NewBerner> dpkg-buildpackage: source package is hello
<NewBerner> dpkg-buildpackage: source version is 2.1.1-1
<NewBerner> dpkg-buildpackage: source changed by Todd Hogarth <hogarthster@gmail.com>
<NewBerner> dpkg-buildpackage: source version without epoch 2.1.1-1
<NewBerner>  fakeroot debian/rules clean
<NewBerner> /usr/bin/fakeroot: 166: debian/rules: Permission denied
<NewBerner> Is this last line normal ^^^
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> not normally
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: what is the command you are using?
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: also are you in a # console or a $
<Riddell> cycle didn't help
<NewBerner> dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot and in a $ console
<gnomefreak> Riddell: i have to wait for nalioth to get back
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: try -rfaketroot beofre the -S
<gnomefreak> and spell it right
<NewBerner> following instructions here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Basic
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: first need to find out what is causing it before the changes can be made
<NewBerner> yeah typed it right in console but not in here
<gnomefreak> so you did use -rfakeroot first before the -S?
<NewBerner> gnomefreak: used this dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S
<Riddell> NewBerner: do you have fakeroot installed?
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: this way you use fkaeroot (not real root) to build it
<NewBerner> gnomefreak: same error
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: did you install it
 * gnomefreak was thinking that would have been too easy
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: your a kde dev?
<NewBerner> fakeroot is installed
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I am?
 * Tm_T hides
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: what are the permissions of the rules file
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i thought so since your cloak says it
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: hmh, then I am :(
<stdin> is debian/rules set +x ?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T [i=tm_travo@kde/developer/jkekkonen
 * gnomefreak didnt know you were ;)
<NewBerner> we have a winner! thanks
 * gnomefreak wonders how the permissions were changed?
<Jucato> he's a scary kde dev...
<Jucato> scary.. but quiet...
<Riddell> NewBerner: I'd use "debuild" rather than dpkg-buildpackage, it has some extra checks and more importantly is quicker to type :)
<NewBerner> riddell: trying to stick to the docs as im a total newb
 * gnomefreak wonders what are the "requirments" for becoming a kde dev
<Riddell> NewBerner: fix the docs! :)
<Riddell> gnomefreak: writing KDE code
<gnomefreak> Riddell: i assumed that. im just finding out Tm_T is a dev kind of suprised me a bit
 * gnomefreak tries not to code
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: hows that surprising?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i didnt think you coded at all
 * gnomefreak bows to Tm_T 
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: coding? whats that?
<gnomefreak> ok i grabbed nalioth
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: ;)
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I have written only few lines of c++ to kde
<gnomefreak> oh
<Tm_T> but moment off ->
<gnomefreak> Riddell: not 100% sure but from what i gather from nalioth "13:45 <nalioth> it has everything to do with data synchronization"
<Riddell> shrug, last time I had to restart irssi
<NewBerner> E: hello source: outdated-autotools-helper-file config.guess 2002-03-20
<NewBerner> N:
<NewBerner> N:   The referenced file has a time stamp older than year 2004 and the
<NewBerner> N:   package does not build-depend on autotools-dev or automake and
<NewBerner> N:   therefore apparently does not update it. This usually means that the
<NewBerner> N:   source package will not work correctly on all currently released
<NewBerner> N:   architectures.
<NewBerner> N:
<NewBerner> E: hello source: outdated-autotools-helper-file config.sub 2002-03-07
<NewBerner> How to address this problem?
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: make sure date and time is right in changelog entry and than see if you still get hte depends warnings
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: better yet paste the control file to pastebin
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: im just taking a guess since im not building that app but if autotools-dev and/or automake isnt in the build-deps they should be or vice versa
<stdin> I think that's referring to the timestamp on the config.guess/sub files in the source
<NewBerner> gnomefreak: do not know about pastebin
<stdin> !paste
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is pastebin
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: you might want to look in that file in the source to see what the time stamp is (i didnt know hello had that file TBH
<NewBerner> gnomefreak: control http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42484/plain/
<gnomefreak> NewBerner: is that the full control file?
<NewBerner> gnomefreak: yep as suggested by the docs
<gnomefreak> it doesnt have build-deps outside of build-essential
<gnomefreak> asssuming build-essential doesnt need to be named as build-dep still
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird
<gnomefreak> ok wth
<stdin> NewBerner: try running "touch config.guess config.sub" from the top of the source
<NewBerner> stdin: lintian still reports same error
<stdin> hmm
<NewBerner> guess i'll try it the Debhelper way
<NewBerner> debhelper much easier and actually worked this time
<stdin> it's normally a lot easier yeah
<fdoving> hmm.. the 'empty trash bin' menu item on the trash applet is acting strangely.
<fdoving> most of the time it's grayed out, even if the trash contains items.
<NewBerner> enough for today - resume later in the week. thanks for the help
<lz1gjd> where can i find some tutorial how to get new ati driver compiz-fusion on kubuntu 7.10
<fdoving> lz1gjd: you can try to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<fdoving> lz1gjd: or #kubuntu might work too.
<lz1gjd> :)
<gnomefreak> we closed #ubuntu-effects
<fdoving> oh.
<gnomefreak> it forwards to #compiz-fusion iirc
<gnomefreak> or #compiz
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<jpatrick> heelo contrast83!
<contrast83> Sorry - I realize this is probably not the place to be asking such questions, but I've exhausted all other options as far as I know... I'm having some trouble applying a theme to KDM. I've already tried manually editing the files in /etc/default/kdm.d as well as /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, with no results.
<jpatrick> contrast83: have you installed and tried kdmtheme?
<contrast83> Yeah, that was the first thing I tried, as that's how I've always done it. That wouldn't let me install a new theme, so I manually extracted the theme's tarball into /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes and put the new folder in the theme fields of the aforementioned files.
<ScottK2> Riddell: Congratulations are in order I think for a 1 hour KDE4 session with no crashes today ...
<jpatrick> contrast83: which theme?
<contrast83> Tried a few different ones just to be sure it wasn't an issue with the theme itself, including a couple I've used in the past that have worked. It won't even let me switch to one of the themes in kde-kdm-themes.
<Riddell> ScottK2: :)
<gnomefreak> does anyone have uptodate kde4 PPA by chance?
<jpatrick> gnomefreak: I think you were a gnome freak
<jpatrick> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+archive
<gnomefreak> jpatrick: a bit of all DE's :)
<gnomefreak> ty for link
<gnomefreak> once sunbird is built ill upgrade thank you ;)
<gnomefreak> are those hardy or gutsy?
<jpatrick> gutsy, but it says hardy..
<gnomefreak> the repos show to use hardy but no hardys were uploaded by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<fdoving> Riddell: around? - there are issues with translations (norwegian) when one try to use the guidance tools. everythign becomes chinese,  any hints on where to start looking?
<uga> uhm... whatever happenned to the digikam refocus plugin
<uga> was it removed?
<uga> ah, nm =)
<gnomefreak> i guess kde4 packages in hardy are latest?
<g2g591> there is no actual hardy repo there, just use gutsy and add universe to the line
<gnomefreak> oh universe
<gnomefreak> still doesnt upgrade anything and that is the reason why i asked if hardys kde4 packages from gutsy are newer than those in PPA
<g2g591> I know, thats what happens to me here also
<Riddell> fdoving: at the translation sources, are they really in chinese?
<gnomefreak> g2g591: that tells me the ooficial packages are newer than ~PPA
<gnomefreak> Riddell: any suggestion on why PPA packages are lower version than whats in repos if they are newer
<fdoving> Riddell: yeah, or some non alphanumeric chars. i'm not good at classifying what language.. hang on i'll make a shot.
<g2g591> i know , it happens for me to, its very wierd
<gnomefreak> not weird (either packaged wrong or out of date)
<fdoving> Riddell: in which package should  /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/createdesktop.pl  be? - is it needed? - i can't find it anywhere.
<fdoving> Riddell: http://frode.kde.no/misc/guidance-module_chinese.png
<fdoving> Riddell: same for all guidance modules.
<fdoving> Riddell: strange thing is some strings are correct, like "Detaljer"
<fdoving> this issue was introduced in gutsy.
<fdoving> to newly installed and upgraded systems.
<Riddell> fdoving: if you look at the source of the language pack, are the strings in norwegian or chinese?
<Riddell> that looks more like Korean (for all I know)
<fdoving> language-pack-kde-nb sources?
<fdoving> that was empty.
<Riddell> add -base
<gnomefreak> g2g591: the reason is gutsys version is 3.94.0-0ubuntu2 and PPA is 3.93
<gnomefreak> im assuming 3.94 = beta4
<Riddell> 3.94 is beta 3
<Riddell> Tm_T: go kick!
<g2g591> it looks like they have sources for 3.94 and 5
<g2g591> see http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde4base/
<fdoving> Riddell: can't find no kcm_displayconfig.po in there. or any other guidance .po for that matter.
<gnomefreak> maybe due to the flooding of PPA they havent built yet
<Riddell> mhb: Ng said he'd get to it sometime this week
<Riddell> you'll need to send him the theme
<Riddell> and tell him what modules you need
<fdoving> Riddell: yep, guidance.po is wrong in the norwegian langpacks.
<fdoving> Riddell: nn (norwegian nynorsk) is dutch, nl which is wrong.
<fdoving> Riddell: nb is japanese. which also is wrong.
<Riddell> crazy
<Riddell> fdoving: so next step is to see if that's the case in launchpad translations
<fdoving> Riddell: how does one figure out that? - i haven't used that much. launchpad translations that is.
<fdoving> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/guidance
<Riddell> there's no nn or nb in guidance source packages so it must be launchpad
<fdoving> it might not be translated?
<fdoving> could that be the reason it got some random translation?
<fdoving> (it's probably not random though)
<Riddell> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/kde-guidance/+pots/guidance/nb/+translate
<Riddell> Translated by Yukiko Bando on 2007-08-17
<Riddell> so, hmm
<Riddell> e-mail him and ask what's going on
<fdoving> so it's the import?
<Riddell> it's him translating it into japanese
<fdoving> nice.
<Riddell> if he doesn't respond e-mail launchpad-users
<fdoving> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ybando/
<fdoving> Yukiko Bando does not use Launchpad. This page was created on 2005-08-04 when importing the Japanese (ja) translation of scim-chinese in Ubuntu Breezy package "scim-chinese".
<fdoving> so it's the import.
<fdoving> from somewhere.
<Riddell> err, weird
<Riddell> e-mail launchpad users I guess
<Riddell> or maybe there's a way to report a bug on rosetta
 * Daskreech waves. Morning all
<yuriy> Riddell: still at the hotel? i think i left my glasses on the table where we were
<Riddell> yuriy: yes, they're here
<Riddell> at least there's some glasses here
<Riddell> and nobody is claiming them
<yuriy> well, probably mine then, thanks. i guess i will be stopping by UDS after all
<Riddell> I can keep them in my room
<yuriy> ok
<nixternal> how goes it today you kuntuballahs
<imbrandon> man one of these days we need to make a "nixternal" dictionary for all the new words
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that is what you get when you watch the prez. on tv...you eventually learn how to make up your own words and make them mean whatever you want
<fdoving> kdict-nixternal-0.1 :)
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> I will get that packaged asap!
<fdoving> set up your own dict server instead :)
<nixternal> it will be way better than Eric Raymonds attempt at a dictionary
<imbrandon> esr has a dictionary ?
<nixternal> he did the hackers dictionary I thought
<imbrandon> no idea
<Riddell> he did
<Riddell> and added some terms he made up himself
<Riddell> although I quite enjoyed it
<nixternal> ya, there were some great terms in there
<imbrandon> hrm has anyone here done the simple hello world type qyoto apps yet ?
<imbrandon> i dont seem to have a qyoto.dll  or qyoto.so on the system for gmcs to use
<imbrandon> eg gmcs -r:pathtoqyoto.dll/qyoto.dll -out:yourprogram.exe yourprogram.cs
<nixternal> I haven't, that's for sure...but if you need Jambi experience...i am becoming a pro at that :)
<imbrandon> and yes i have it installed
<imbrandon> brandon@hood:~/files/dev/qyoto$ dpkg -l|grep qyoto
<imbrandon> ii  libqyoto1.0-cil                            1.0.0-0ubuntu1                            Qt 4 bindings for Mono C# CLI
<imbrandon> ii  qyoto-dev-tools                            1.0.0-0ubuntu1                            Development tools for Qt 4 bindings for Mono
<imbrandon> ii  qyoto-examples                             1.0.0-0ubuntu1                            Development tools for Qt 4 bindings for Mono
<imbrandon> well i'm half temped to go back to php-qt but i love my c#
<imbrandon> the only thing i can find is /usr/lib/libqyoto.so
<imbrandon> but thats not it
<Daskreech> is there anyway to have a dictionary app that looks up things locally?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-20
<blizzz> the plasma feature to have different sets of widgets
<blizzz> it's available in hardy with the packages from ppa
<blizzz> usually, you click on the cashew, click on zoom out. there you can add, remove and pick your activity.
<blizzz> if you know what i mean :D
<Riddell> that they were undiscoverable and confusing with virtual desktops
<blizzz> in what way indifferent? they have a different aim compared to virtual deskop (plasmoids vs applications).
<Riddell> it may not have been the right thing to do, but at the time I couldn't work out what it was ment to be for
<Riddell> and now we're stuck with it
<Riddell> I'll just blame seele :)
<blizzz> hehe ;)
<blizzz> is there a way for a user to make use of it ass backwards? by config files or so?
<Riddell> I'm afraid it's just patched out in the code
<Riddell> which is very bad practice
<blizzz> oh-oh
<blizzz> so it might be brought back in jaunty? or - if someone is able to hack it by himself - to patch the patch and compile it?
<a|wen> Riddell: i think i've got hold of the release notes problem ... it's actually two problems: 1. the functions are being executed wrong 2. the BROWSER variable isn't set
<Riddell> a|wen: why is the BROWSER variable used?
<a|wen> Riddell: we use xdg-open ... which uses the BROWSER variable
<a|wen> Riddell: do you have a suggestion what to do? (don't like hardcoding it to konqueror that well after all)
<Riddell> xdg-open should do something sensible without BROWSER
<Riddell> works here
<Riddell> without $BROWSER
<a|wen> isn't set or working here on my fresh install (3-4 days ago)
<Riddell> xdg-open doesn't work?
<Riddell> does this work?  kfmclient openURL http://google.com
<a|wen> Riddell: it works as notmal user ... but we are root and uses su to run it as local user (and that fails)
<a|wen> Riddell: kfmclient however works in that setup
<Riddell> hrm
<Riddell> a|wen: well if kfmclient works you could change xdg-open to kfmclient
<a|wen> Riddell: that looks to work ... i'll just try it in it's real environment on the live-cd also
<Riddell> thanks
<a|wen> Riddell: i suspect ubiquity it to be in bzr somewhere ... is it more convenient for you to simply get the patch when i've tested it to work?
<Riddell> a|wen: bzr branch lp:ubiquity should work
<Riddell> edit; bzr commit; bzr push bzr+ssh://<user>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~awen/ubiquity/releasenotesfix
<a|wen> i'll push it there then, and give you a link
<Riddell> super
 * ScottK notes that Bug #273489 was downgraded off of RC status.  Perhaps that's premature.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273489 in rosetta "Remaining Intrepid template approvals" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273489
<Riddell> ScottK: he did that last week on the rosetta project, which was very premature
<Riddell> it's still open on ubuntu which is where it gets tracked by people
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes, it's still open, but Medium and not High.
<Riddell> ScottK: feel free to fix that
<seele> hmm.. someone pinged me but my history doesn't go back that far
<seele> oh.. maybe that was still the robertknight message
<blizzz> seele: Riddell blamed you for killing acitivites in intrepid
<blizzz> ;)
<seele> hey.. don't blame the designer on techie stuff
<seele> or do you mean the plasma desktop thing?
<Riddell> removing zoom out
<seele> it's still broken afaik
<seele> oh.. well it doesnt freaking work the right way yet
<seele> who was seriously complaining about that
<Riddell> see, I have a "do what seele says" policy for usability, if upstream complains, it's all her doing :)
<Riddell> blizzz was
<ScottK> Riddell: Fixed.
<blizzz> how is it not working? i experience some issues with dual screens, but thats it
<seele> ah i see, "Riddell blamed you for killing acitivites in intrepid" -- another passive agressive :P
<Riddell> hey!
<seele> who said i was talking about you? ;)
<seele> blizzz: to be fair, that was a decision made at 4.1.0, i see they've got background working better in 4.1.2.. but it still doesnt make sense how to navigate or configure them
<seele> i've seem some people confusing them with the virtual desktops, but i dont know how widespread that is
<seele> and it is confusing how you can't configure an activity space until it is created.. and it's hard to fiure out how to create a new activity space
<blizzz> seele: in fact, you have to get to know how to use it. but it is not that hard though laborious to zoom out and zoom in
<blizzz> on the other site it's a terrific feature.
<blizzz> however i understand that it was kinda buggy in 4.10
<a|wen> Riddell: for you: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/ubiquity/releasenotesfix
<blizzz> Riddell: what in fact is patched out? just the options provided by the cashew or every functions behind it?
<a|wen> Riddell: please be aware that there already was an unreleased changelog entry so you might need to do some merge magic that suits
<seele> hmm.. 227 emails and i've only been gone 48 hours.  busy weekend on the mailing lists
<Riddell> blizzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59931/
<ScottK> a|wen: Any ideas on g-p-m and HAL.  I've not a clue how that could still be happening.
<txwikinger> Are usb-drives not working on intrepid?
<blizzz> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> txwikinger: works for me
<ScottK> I didn't try USB, but my SD Card works fine.
<txwikinger> Not for me
<txwikinger> I see it in lsusb
<blizzz> works for me too
<txwikinger> but it does not get picked up
<a|wen> ScottK: I'm pretty sure it happens since people do still use the beta-cd and get the crash on first upgrade ... the newest report confirms that he got it when upgrading g-p-m (eg. it wasn't the newest version)
<seele> blizzz: i really don't think it's something we need for intrepid, especially since not all of the functionality exists.  depending on what it looks like in 4.2.0 i'd be all for adding it back in.
<ScottK> a|wen: OK.  Then I misread it.
<seele> blizzz: it needs to go back in eventually, i just didnt think it was ready when the decision was to be made
<ScottK> Thanks.
<a|wen> ScottK: see his output in bug 286044 ... might be worth getting the same kind of confirmation from the other reporter just to be sure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286044 in python2.5 "python2.5 crashed with Exception in _initHAL() (dup-of: 285313)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285313 in python2.5 "python2.5 crashed with Exception in _initHAL()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285313
<blizzz> seele: sure, we cannot look into the future. imo it would be very very good to bring it back to jaunty.
<txwikinger> hmm.. dmesg seem to be alright
<Riddell> a|wen: there's no commit of yours in that branch, are you sure you did bzr commit before push?
<Riddell> txwikinger: check lshal
<a|wen> Riddell: probably forgot ... just a moment
<seele> sure.. it was only meant as a temporary measure
<seele> i'm all for adding cutting edge functionality as it is released by upstream, but i would prefer if it wasn't still bleeding
<blizzz> due to kde 4's youth there are still wounds in several places
<a|wen> Riddell: now it's there :)
<a|wen> ScottK: nevermind ... you just got your confirmation from the other bug reporter as well
<ScottK> a|wen: THanks.
<txwikinger> Riddell: I can mount manually.. I have the suspicion that I am missing the right group for the automount
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please remove kio-sword ( txwikinger will confirm this).  It's non-function and won't be ported for Intrepid.
<txwikinger> I confirm that Riddell
<txwikinger> hmm.. lshal gives me an error message
<Riddell> ScottK: kio-sword gone
<Riddell> a|wen: why is su -c better than su ubuntu ?
<a|wen> Riddell: because su ubuntu doesn't handle executing a command with arguments properly
<ryanakca> no clue what is happening, but what about sudo -i ubuntu ?
<a|wen> ryanakca: it's for executing a command as a user
<ryanakca> ah :)
<a|wen> ryanakca: su was already used (just used wrong) so thought i would keep using su
<ryanakca> a|wen: and sudo -u ubuntu ?
<ryanakca> *nod*
<blizzz> where are the files from python-plasma-examples installed to?
<a|wen> blizzz: "dpkg -L python-plasma-examples" should give you the answer
<blizzz> a|wen: thanks a lot, didn't know the command
<a|wen> blizzz: it's very useful :) ... "dpkg -S" maps the other way, eg. what package contains a certain file
<blizzz> a|wen: for the later i always used apt-file
<a|wen> blizzz: that works too ... but dpkg looks only at your own system, so is often faster and gives you the right answer even though it is from a manually installed 3rd party package etc.
<blizzz> usually i use this if a file is missing and i don't know which package provides it
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Thanks.
<txwikinger> That is odd.. dbus does not start automatically
<txwikinger> Ah .. that does the trick... but the usb disk will still not appear in the devices tray
<Riddell> new kde translations done, time to snooze
<a|wen> cool (if everything works now)
<Riddell> fingers crossed
<a|wen> yeah ... /me crosses fingers too
<a|wen> g'nite ppl
<rgreening> seems I missed all the action today.
<jjesse> evning
<txwikinger> ohoh.. I think I crashed adept
<txwikinger> hi rgreening
<mornfall> "think"?
<mornfall> Hi, too.
<mornfall> From Seoul. : - ]
<rgreening> hey
<txwikinger> mornfall: well.. I saw apport in htop
<mornfall> txwikinger: And what happened to Adept?
<txwikinger> and it took a while until it really crashed
<txwikinger> what is apport doing now??? Previously it would file a bug
<txwikinger> Ah.. created a crash file
<rgreening> txwikinger: update-notifier-kde should have triggered apport to report the crash. If it didn't, then update-notifier-kde probably crashed. Restart toget the crash repirt genereated
<rgreening> GUI report I mean...
<txwikinger> crash report was generated and put into /var/crash
<txwikinger> Ah
<rgreening> :)
<txwikinger> yes.. somehow a lot of things are not started on my machine
<rgreening> weird.
<txwikinger> I figured out that dbus had no rc?.d links
 * jjesse is running kubuntu intrepid on his dell mini 9 :)
<txwikinger> update-notifier-kde is not even installed
<rgreening> txwikinger: it should be. remove kubuntu-desktop and re-install to get all the packages you are missing installed properly :)
<rgreening> the kubuntu-desktop will pull in all the proper stuff on install
<txwikinger> ah.. I get the new package notification :D
<txwikinger> ~paste
<txwikinger> ~pastebin
<ScottK> !pastebin | txwikinger
<ubottu> txwikinger: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<txwikinger> !pastebin
<ScottK> seele: Looks like I'm coming to the MD Loco release party with two teenagers in tow.
<ScottK> You going?
<NCommander> ScottK, your based in Maryland?
 * NCommander assumes he remembers what MD is
<txwikinger> Well.. my son is not here yet.. otherwise I would have him at Ontario Linux Fest
<Tonio_> hi there
<jussi01> morning Tonio_
<Arby> morning all
<Arby> I'm being bitten by bug 276129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276129 in kdepim "Akregator crashes on startup while loading archived feeds (SIGSEGV in Akregator::FeedList::findByURL()) (dup-of: 270799)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270799 in kdepim "akregator crashed with SIGSEGV in Akregator::FeedList::findByURL()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270799
<Arby> according to the corresponding upstream bug this is fixed in kde svn
<Arby> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164265
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: not well-formed (invalid token): line 172, column 0 (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=164265)
<Arby> how would I go about getting this fix into intrepid?
<Arby> and is it considered important enough at this stage
<Arby> ?
<ScottK> NCommander: Yes.
 * a|wen just found a way to reliably crash konqueror in intrepid ... choose viewmode "midnight commander"
<NCommander> ScottK, yes to what?
<ScottK> 0:33] <NCommander> ScottK, your based in Maryland?
<NCommander> ScottK, ah, neat. I was going to go to the NY LoCo release party, but maybe I should drive to MD and meet you instead ;-)
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it if someone would check the affected packages/languages in Bug #259180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259180 in kde-l10n-nl "KDE translation packages (kde-l10n-xx) missing on Intrepid" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259180
 * ScottK goes back to bed.
<Riddell> ScottK: we're onto it
<ScottK> Riddell: I understand, but slangasek complained I put the wrong bug back to High, I'm trying to at least get a correct milestoned bug for him.
<apachelogger> a|wen: I didn't click it ;-)
<a|wen> apachelogger: don't click if you have anything important open ;-) ... seems to have been broken for a pretty long time though http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155656
<apachelogger> Riddell: isn't that bug more of a duplicate anyway?
<ubottu> KDE bug 155656 in general "select "midnight commander" konqueror profile crash konqueror " [Crash,New]
<apachelogger> a|wen: why does it relate to the midnightcommannder profile?
<a|wen> apachelogger: it suspect it is because the profile-file is broken in some way (specifying something that konq can't make sense of) ... or it might have to do with it opening a konsolepart
<a|wen> s/it/I/1
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it would only affect konqueror if it gets loaded
<apachelogger> I doubt the release notes link opens the mc profile though :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: he ... that would indeed be a silly thing to do :P
 * apachelogger hats localized desktops -.-
 * a|wen guesses that we haven't reached the goal yet
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you get the script?
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't think so, but hopefully we won't need it
<Riddell> anyone know the current status of kpilot?
<apachelogger> it is broken, horribly broken ... judging from the lp bug reports ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 284911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284911 in kdepim "KOrganizer crashes when Groupwise Resource is active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284911
<apachelogger> it appears to me kdelibs needs to be rebuilt
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 285044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285044 in kdepim "kmail 1.9.10 crashes every 15 minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285044
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't get that one.
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have dbg packages in -updates?
<apachelogger> a useful backtrace would certainly help
<ScottK> Yes.  They're all there.
<ScottK> Maybe a|wen will have a look at them.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bugs?field.tag=kde3.5.10
<apachelogger> ha! bug 285073 is nice :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285073 in adept "adept_manager 'hangs' when entering lib in search window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285073
 * apachelogger is wondering why one would search for lib
<ScottK> Because it was mentioned in the traceback.
<mornfall> Oh great.
<mornfall> That needs an exception.
<mornfall> There are so many packages starting with lib that the system falls apart.
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll subscribe myself to the bugs and take a look when i get a backtrace
<apachelogger> mornfall: btw, does adept display results as it finds them?
<mornfall> apachelogger: What do you mean?
 * apachelogger thinks it would make sense to utilize one CPU core with searching and one with displaying the results on the fly
<mornfall> Oh dear.
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> that would make a lot of sense for such searches IMHO
<mornfall> Is there any noticeable delay?
<mornfall> With common, useful queries.
 * apachelogger has no idea what a common query would be
<mornfall> Well, not "lib".
<mornfall> : - ]
<mornfall> It does hit the disk, so it's not instantaneous, but I think it's much faster than in Adept 2.
<apachelogger> mornfall: ok, common queries work ;-)
<apachelogger> common by apachelogger's definition: "music" "video" "internet"
<mornfall> These would be probably more common in installer than in manager.
<mornfall> But I dunno.
<mornfall> Appears people insist on using manager even when they have no idea how the package system works.
<mornfall> (And then complain.)
 * apachelogger opens installer
 * apachelogger is wondering why so many icons are missing
<apachelogger> mornfall: what would someone search for in manager?
<apachelogger> I always thought of manager as a less fancy but more powerful installer
<seele> ScottK: well if you are going then i'll have to show up :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: I guess we can shoot bug 75416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 75416 in kdepim "[kmail] doesn't display a signed message, where the key is unknown" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/75416
<Arby> Riddell or apachelogger, kde bug 164265 says there is a fix in kde svn that fixes bug 270799. Do you think that is important enough at this stage to try and make a (temporary) patch to backport the fix until 4.1.3 is released?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: not well-formed (invalid token): line 172, column 0 (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=164265)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270799 in kdepim "akregator crashed with SIGSEGV in Akregator::FeedList::findByURL()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270799
<Riddell> Arby: could do, if the patch was human readable
<Arby> well I've got time this afternoon to try and prepare a diff
<Arby> I might as well try, although this may end in disaster :)
<rgreening> morning all
<Riddell> Arby: ping us if you get stuck
<Arby> Riddell: highly likely :)
<rgreening> Hey Riddell, anything you need fixed today that I can help with?
<Riddell> rgreening: I don't think so, we should be moving into testing installs and upgrades now
 * apachelogger is doing that for weeks :P
<apachelogger> oh my ubuntu cd finished download
 * apachelogger fires up vbox
<rgreening> ok. I have a gineua pig to test on tonight
<rgreening> what's a good vm software to test it under?
<apachelogger> vbox
<apachelogger> kvm should work as well
<apachelogger> essentially everything freeish should work
<rgreening> which is easiest to setup. never used a vm
<apachelogger> vbox
<mornfall> apachelogger: Dunno. More specific and more obscure things I guess.
<apachelogger> rgreening: much like vmware
<apachelogger> mornfall: in this case mid-word search should be working I guess ;-)
<mornfall> Like "gcc documentation".
<mornfall> mid-word?
<mornfall> You don't use google to look for "internet" either. : - ]
<rgreening> mornfall: when I type lemmin it should return pingus. it doesn't until I type lemmings
<apachelogger> mornfall: bug 285050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285050 in adept "Improvements to search in Adept3" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285050
<mornfall> rgreening: Obviously.
<apachelogger> the 2) wish
<rgreening> shoul dpartial word search not be there?
<rgreening> it was in the old adept
<mornfall> rgreening: Lemming is not a word.
<rgreening> users (like me) like that :)
<apachelogger> ohm
<mornfall> Lemmin*
<apachelogger> Riddell: we need to pimp ubiquity for jaunty
<rgreening> the old adept would display any partial word match
<mornfall> Sure, it doesn't do spelling correction either.
<apachelogger> Riddell: the GTK frontend looks more attractive for some reason
<mornfall> rgreening: So what?
<mornfall> Old Adept did various things.
<mornfall> If you like it more, it's your call.
<rgreening> lol. I liked the partials
<mornfall> Try goggle for "lemming".
<apachelogger> Riddell: and it got a zoomable map
<mornfall> Eh.
<mornfall> Lemmin.
<mornfall> google.
<mornfall> Whatever.
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> ~google lemmin
<kubotu> Results for lemmin: 1. The Anti-Lemmin' Demo: http://www.randelshofer.ch/animations/anims/eric_w_schwartz/Anti-Lemmin2.anim.html | 2. Urban Dictionary: lemmin': http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lemmin' | 3. Lemmin, U.: http://enac.epfl.ch/page58481.html
<rgreening> mornfall: btw thanks for the hard work on adept
<apachelogger> anti-lemmin?
<mornfall> rgreening: It's either partials or fast and actual keyword s earch.
<apachelogger> oh my
<Riddell> apachelogger: they have a shiny new partition bar is about all
<mornfall> rgreening: Or it's slow and exact-substring search.
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, the general appearance is better
<mornfall> rgreening: Try "gcc docs" in old adept.
<Riddell> apachelogger: the zoomable map is not at all usable last I tried (it jumps in doesn't it?)
<rgreening> mornfall: ok, then how come when I type lemmin for a second I see pingus appear and then the screen blank. It's doing the partial and hiding it
<apachelogger> Riddell: you can also scroll by moving the mouse to the edges, and select the cities
<mornfall> rgreening: It's doing -prefix- partial.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd love a zoomable map more like google maps with a plus/minus button in a corder
<Riddell> corner
<apachelogger> Riddell: marble ;-)
<Riddell> but the jumping scrolling one they have I really don't like
<mornfall> rgreening: And only on the last word and only until it figures there's end of that word.
<mornfall> rgreening: Keeping all partials of everything around screws up other searches.
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, it feels weird
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes marble would be fun, although size problems et al
<mornfall> rgreening: Maybe I should make people hit enter and maybe do spelling-correction or something instead of search as you type.
<mornfall> I am sure a different set of users will complain though.
<apachelogger> Riddell: problems exist to be solved ;-)
<apachelogger> stupid OOo uses so much space :S
<rgreening> mornfall: yes. that may be better
<apachelogger> Riddell: the partition bar reminds me on snake
<rgreening> mornfall: thanks for getting us a new adept. It
<rgreening> it appreciated :)
<mornfall> : - ) You're welcome.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> mornfall: any hint on what may cause bug 285961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285961 in adept "adept crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeView::indexRowSizeHint()" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285961
<r0uzic> Hello
<rgreening> mornfall: there seem to be a few sigsegv bugs starting to apprear.
<r0uzic> i have a dude
<rgreening> mornfall: I
<rgreening> will have a llok and see if I can figure out the issue with the segfaults in adept... though may need some suggestion...
<r0uzic> In intrepid, where is synaptics config? in xorg.conf haven't the config
<mornfall> rgreening: Backtraces?
<rgreening> In the bug report above...
<rgreening> mornfall: it could be a qt bug... just not sure.
<apachelogger> rgreening, Riddell: bug 280341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280341 in update-notifier-kde "python2.5 crashed with AttributeError in runApport()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280341
<mornfall> Ah,  I understand.
<mornfall> Not a Qt bug.
<rgreening> ok.
<rgreening> something I can fix?
<mornfall> Maybe.
<rgreening> tell me something to try
<rgreening> :)
<mornfall> When setModel() is called, the Extender stuff needs to clear up its internal state.
<rgreening> ok
<mornfall> Might just need to override setModel if its virtual.
<mornfall> And close all editors before calling the parent's setModel.
<rgreening> hmm.. ok, starting to get a bit past me now... lol. I'll still have a peek... and review the class ref's for the stuff you meantion.
<mornfall> rgreening: Please let me know how it goes, maybe tomorrow -- if you don't come up with a fix, I'll do  that.
<rgreening> mornfall: ok. I'll give it a go. I need to get into Qt and this is a good way to dive in...
<rgreening> mornfall: this would be from packagelist.cpp I believe... correct?
<mornfall> rgreening: More likely one of its ancestor classes.
<mornfall> I suppose.
<rgreening> ok
<mornfall> Something with Extendable in name.
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'll take a peek...
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot167.png
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot168.png
<rgreening> don't enter your password.. it's a trojan sniffer called the Riddeller :P
 * rgreening ducks
<seele> apachelogger: that will always be on top?
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> seele: yes
<seele> apachelogger: if a hidden app pops that up, will the window also move to the top of the stack?
<apachelogger> most likely
<apachelogger> didn't try
<apachelogger> there are some fixes required to kwin anyway
<apachelogger> for example the window doesn't get the kind of focus it would need to draw the darkenes
<seele> the oxygen or plasma team should look at that and see if we should style it differently as well
<seele> instead of just a popup without window dec
<apachelogger> kdesu would show a nice icon, kdesudo does not for some reason
<apachelogger> is someone with autohell knowledge around?
<hunger> apachelogger: Not me... used to be pretty decent with it, but forgot everything since working with cmake:-)
<hunger> apachelogger: Of course you might try me anyway.
<txwikinger> man are the Gnome apps ugly
<hunger> txwikinger: are you referring to the gui or the code? :-)
<txwikinger> At the moment to the GUI
<txwikinger> haven't looked at the code yet :D
<apachelogger> hunger: please take a look at bug 285841
<hunger> txwikinger: Well, some of them are actually decent.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285841 in kdevelop3 "kdevelop can't compile programs in kde4 (intrepid ibex)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285841
 * apachelogger doesn't think that is related to kdevelop at all but just crappy autotools stuff
<txwikinger> Well.. but they GUI still does look very outdated... but maybe it is the default theme
<apachelogger> the new ubuntu theme looks weird
<apachelogger> I am not sure if they can be competition for OSX with that kind of theme
 * apachelogger is a very narrow minded concerning that kind of stuff though ;-)
<txwikinger> At is getting winter.. the birds are getting cooky
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> any idea how to override a desktop file with kde3 ?
<Riddell> how do you mean?
<Tonio_> I've been putting desktop files anywhere in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings, but couldn't make it to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: hiding desktop files without deleting them in /usr/share/applications
<Tonio_> Riddell: but hide them from the kmenu
<Tonio_> I thought about puttint the files in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/applications
<hunger> apachelogger: Damn, you tricked me into launchpad:-| That site is sooooo slooooowwww.
<Tonio_> with a hidden=true tag
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that doesn't work
<apachelogger> hunger: I add all the images to adblocker, now it almost works at decent speed ;-)
<apachelogger> and almost looks better
<Tonio_> Riddell: I seem to remember it worked with feisty
<Riddell> NoDisplay=true
<hunger> apachelogger: My guess is that this is a bug in libtool. Dunno who generated that, maybe that was actually done by kdevelop.
<Tonio_> Riddell: same effect, doesn't work
<hunger> apachelogger: Hard to say without the build system though...
<Tonio_> Riddell: Hidden <> NoDisplay
<apachelogger> hunger: suggestions for a course of action?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can hide anything but I have to patch desktop files directly, which is a bit boring when you have lots to patch....
<hunger> apachelogger: I'll comment and ask for the a tar of the stuff he has after running configure. He might just need to escape some spaces...
<apachelogger> hunger: thank you
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't know what you're trying to do
 * hunger grumbles. At least I'll *try* to comment once LP lets me.
<Tonio_> Riddell: well kiosk basically overrides rc files with kubuntu-default-settings content right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to use the same mecanism to make applications disapeared from within the kmenu
<Riddell> why do you want them to disappear?
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause the users aren't supposed to use them :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: french parliament blabla :)
 * apachelogger hunts for a ktorrent bug fix
<hunger> Tonio_: IIRC that is not possible. As far as I know you can set up a new menu structure for each kiosk profile. Been a while since I looked into that though.
<Tonio_> hunger: it used to work with feisty, I have a virtual machine here showing this..
<Riddell> Tonio_: uninstall the application?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need the app :)
<hunger> Tonio_: Hmmm. So I am wrong *again*.
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I can delete the desktop file, or patch it, but I'd like something more maintainable on the long term :)
<Riddell> kde4-config --path xdgdata-apps
<Riddell> /home/jr/.local/share/applications/:/usr/share/applications/:/usr/local/share/applications/
<Tonio_> hunger: bah, it seems to have changed in recent kde3..... they rewrote a big part of xdg things
<Riddell> Tonio_: try /usr/local/share/applications/ then
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting ;) then the order might be important also....
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing
<Riddell> you could also try changing X$DG_DATA_DIRS
<Tonio_> Riddell: I couldn't find where it is defined...
<Tonio_> not in my "env" btw
<Tonio_> but the local/share thing might help :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: in startkde?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking
<Arby> Riddell: I have a patch for akregator now but I can't get it to apply. the error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/60128/
<Arby> and the patch is http://paste.ubuntu.com/60129/
<Riddell> looking at the order of that, /usr/local/ might be lower priority than /usr
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we still get bug fixes in for rc?
<apachelogger> Riddell: more specific for bug 285807
<Arby> I don't know what missing header for unified diff means basically
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285807 in ktorrent "ktorrent uses high cpu and all of memory" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285807
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/network/ktorrent/libbtcore/tracker/udptracker.cpp?r1=793951&r2=848206
<Riddell> hmm, big patch Arby
 * apachelogger goes finding something to eat
<Riddell> apachelogger: if they're reviewable probably
<Arby> Riddell: there are changes to multiple files
<Arby> I haven't added anything, that came straight out of kde svn
<Arby> if it's too big I'll save myself the pain
<Arby> it should be fixed when 4.1.3 is released anyway
<Arby> it just means releasing a crashy akregator when a fix is known which seems bad
<Riddell> Arby: not sure, it doesn't want to apply for me either, how did you make the patch?
<hunger> apachelogger: comment added.
<hunger> apachelogger: FINALLY!
<Arby> Riddell: apt-get source kdepim then make a diff of that against the svn checkout
<Arby> Riddell: I've checked it against the changes on kde websvn and it's identical
<Arby> I suppose it's possible that there are other changes between 4.1.2 and current svn that are needed for this to work
<Arby> that's a bit beyond my level
<Arby> and would make an even bigger patch
<Riddell> Arby: how about this?  http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/kdepim.diff
<Arby> looking
<Arby> Riddell: that seems to have worked, it's compiling now
<Arby> what did you do different?
<hunger> My konqueror sidebar has only the question mark items. Will that get fixed sometime soonish?
<Riddell> Arby: just applied your patch without the troublesome bit (which was only whitespace) and remade the patch
<Arby> Riddell: ok thanks, assuming this works what do I need to prepare? debdiff?
<Riddell> hunger: hmm, that looks like an upgrade bug
<Riddell> Arby: yes, compile, install test, dch -i to add changelog, debuild -S, debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<hunger> I wonder where the icons to be used in the sidebar are remembered...
<Riddell> hunger: ~/.kde/share/apps/konqsidebartng
<Riddell> hunger: I don't think there's anything to remove those entries if the sidebar modules no longer exist
<Riddell> or update too probably
<hunger> Riddel: There is nothing about icons there...
 * hunger removed those files.
<hunger> Nope. Icons are still broken.
<apachelogger> oh
<hunger> Actually the services entry has a proper icon. Everything else just got the ?-icon.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I just had a magnificent idea... due to our kdesu patch for KDM in systemsettings it ought be possible to include kuser in systemsettings as well, without having an actual kcm, should I go for it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: my instincs say no, that's a UI change and a potentially meddlesome code change
<hunger> Riddell: Hah! Rolling back to system defaults fixed this issue.
<apachelogger> Riddell: oki
<hunger> Bookmarks are still there, but all my configuration under "Network" is gone:-/
 * Riddell out for a bit
<txwikinger> Does KDE4 still use klauncher?
<hunger> txwikinger: Please remind me: What was klauncher doing again?
<txwikinger> oops
<hunger> txwikinger: kdebase contains a klauncher_iface.h still, so my guess is that it is still used.
<hunger> txwikinger: It was ported to D-Bus which is another hint.
<txwikinger> ok... then hopefully re-login will remedy the problem
<txwikinger> yes.. it did :D
<hunger> isen't digikam-kde4 available anymore?
<hunger> digikam-doc is from the previous version by the way. You might want to update/remove it.
<apachelogger> hunger: lastest digikam beta depends on KDE trunk, so we removed it from the archives
<apachelogger> hunger: will be added to the same PPA where pre-4.2 will show up
<hunger> apachelogger: Damn:-(
<hunger> So I need to build it myself:-(
<apachelogger> for now at least
<apachelogger> wb emma
<Tm_T> jolly good indeed
<emma> Thanks, quite sorry for the bouncy connection the other night. Not sure what happened there, very uncharacteristic of my connection. :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ktorrent ready for upload if you are ok with it http://paste.ubuntu.com/60150/
<dfiloni> smarter: congrats
<apachelogger> ~topic add smarter is MOTU (whatever that might be)
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | brr, frozen | smarter is MOTU (whatever that might be)
 * apachelogger hands smarter a cookie and a sonic screwdriver
<smarter> thanks guys :)
<smarter> yeah, sonic screwdriver :P
<apachelogger> smarter: so what are you going to do with all your new powas?
<Riddell> apachelogger: fine if it has been tested
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, in order to check whether it is fixed I would need to leave it running for a bit more :)
<smarter> apachelogger: take over the w0rld!
<apachelogger> sounds like a good idea
<smarter> oh no hmm, I don't have enough powa to execute my secrete plans for world domination yet
<smarter> so, improving Kubuntu I guess :)
<smarter> apachelogger: and stop annoying people to upload my fixes :P
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * apachelogger thinks that he might have got the council to do something about their lag
<apachelogger> at least they talked about it in one of their top secret meetings :P
<Nightrose> smarter: congratulations
 * Nightrose hands smarter another cookie
<smarter> thanks :)
 * smarter hugs Nightrose :]
 * smarter hugs .*
<Nightrose> :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<jussi01> !helpersnack | smarter
<ubottu> smarter: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jussi01> :D
<smarter> :P
<smarter> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<smarter> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<apachelogger> our usplash image sux
<apachelogger> xubuntu's is a lot better
<Riddell> how?
<apachelogger> almost sexy
<apachelogger> considering usplash splashes aren't too attractive in general
<apachelogger> their login manager theme also got something special
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, do we get some small form factor devices? ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i just returned 6 hours ago and still catching up
<Nightrose> didn't even think about this yet
<Nightrose> sorry ;-)
<apachelogger> too bad
<smarter> uh oh, the link aseigo posted in his latest blog post makes akregator crashes when I click on it
<apachelogger> smarter: don't click it then
<smarter> :P
<smarter> ASSERT: "bsOrientation(bs) != bsOrientation(nextBS)" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.2/khtml/rendering/render_inline.cpp, line 760
<blizzz> happened to me to
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> poor khtml gets most bug fixes of all KDE components and still stumbles over links :P
<apachelogger> hm, do you think it would be too megalomaniacal too target 100% fix released bugs in all KDE core packages by 9.04?
<jussi01> apachelogger: good luck with that - especially with konqueror...
 * rgreening thinks konq needs a lot of love and attention
 * jussi01 cries for poor konqeror... always gets left behind
<apachelogger> if kdewebkit gets finished in time we might very well be able to use it in 9.04
<apachelogger> that takes care of 3 billion bugs already
 * apachelogger finds html rendering is awful stuff to work on
<apachelogger> anywho, time to work on kde-nightly for intrepid
<jussi01> apachelogger: yeah... Had an interesting suggestion from persia earlier today - wrt web browsing in kde:
<jussi01> [11:17:53] <persia> jussi01, You know, it might be worth trying to make a firefox-kde-support package ...
<jussi01> so we didnt take half of gnome with us whne installing firefox...
 * apachelogger doesn't think firefox is worth the thinking
<apachelogger> jussi01: webkit > gecko anyway
<apachelogger> especially since the former can be embedded into konqi, making it load a gazillion times faster
<jussi01> apachelogger: thats true, thugh it still needs lots of work. how arora doing, I shoulf check...
<jussi01> yeah, konqi is pretty slow atm...
<apachelogger> arora is no where near where konqueror or firefox are
<apachelogger> jussi01: because of khtml
<jussi01> apachelogger: I really hope that konqi webkit comes soon - I like konqi except it has a million bugs...
 * apachelogger doesn't remember any recent bug
<apachelogger> rendering glitches at time, but as said html rendering is awful
<ScottK> smarter: Congratulations.
<smarter> thanks ScottK :)
<Arby> Riddell: I have a debdiff for akregator http://paste.ubuntu.com/60185/
<Arby> Riddell: could you please review and if it's ok upload
<Arby> it fixes the bug for me
<Riddell> Arby: groovy
<Riddell> Arby: "LP #270799" needs to be "LP: #270799", I can fix that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270799 in kdepim "akregator crashed with SIGSEGV in Akregator::FeedList::findByURL()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270799
<Riddell> silly syntax is that
<Arby> oops, thanks
<Riddell> Arby: uploaded!
<Arby> thanks
 * Arby looks for something else to fix
<jussi01> Arby: I was just about to report a bug, but you could fix the adept updater opening in a tiny window...
<rgreening> jussi01.. how tiny? works reasonably well here
<rgreening> it should be doing an auto size hint... which seems to work for me
<jussi01> rgreening: hang on, Ill get a screenie
<rgreening> okie-dokie
<jussi01> rgreening: http://www.jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20081020-202952-adept-manager.png
<jussi01> rgreening: it would be nice to have it screen centered, but yeah... just wish list that
<rgreening> hmm... yeah, nothing technically wrong there. I guess it could hint for centering and a larger width... but it's definately a wishlist. :)
<jussi01> I got to run for a bit. if you want another wishlist that I need to report also, make ksnapshot default to a picture format when saving, not "all file types"
<rgreening> lol... yeah
<rgreening> just tested a clean vbox install of intrepid. Went cleanly and smoothly on my Acer 9410 (Intel vid and chipset). Doing updates to make sure still works.
<rgreening> is this a true enough test?
 * txwikinger does not know why he fixes ubuntu bugs....
<txwikinger> Ah remember .. community cohesion :D
<seele> uhm.. hmm.. i thought i temporarily fixed the default adept size with kwinrulesrc
<seele> Arby: if you do fix the default size, you should take the adept entry out of kwinrulesrc
<Arby> seele: I wasn't planning on it, I don't know how. I think rgreening was going to take a look
<seele> rgreening: ^^
<rgreening> seele: I don't think there's a problem per-se.. so I wasn't going to chane anything...
<rgreening> s/chane/change
<rgreening> I'm working on update-notifier-kde at the moment.. but after that, if you want me to take a stab at adept, I can
<seele> it doesn't matter to me.. since there is a stop gap solution in kwinrulesrc, unless it is easy for you to fix i dont see the rush
<rgreening> here is something annoying... the "more..." link to nothing in adept when looking at package details.
<rgreening> :)
<seele> hah
<rgreening> yeah... click it and nothing happens... more? more what? lol
<rgreening> Riddell: got a fix for bug 282676. Can you or someone else have a gander and see if it makes sense? http://paste.ubuntu.com/60220/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282676 in update-notifier-kde "update notifier doesn't list how many packages needs updating" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282676
<rgreening> someone want to sponsor my fix for update-notifier-kde bug 282676.  I have uploaded to kubuntu testing PPA. Currently building. It may not be the 100% best solution, but it is the least intrusive fix I see at the moment.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=282676)
<rgreening> bug 282676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282676 in update-notifier-kde "update notifier doesn't list how many packages needs updating" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282676
<rgreening> it seems the intrepid beta had update-notifier-kde-0.4, which is quite old and has lots of bugs. Thought we got a later version in than that...oh well...
<Arby> Riddell: doing some bug triage for system-config-printer-kde
<Arby> Riddell: do you happen to know if bug 198551 is fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198551 in system-config-printer-kde "system-config-printer-applet-kde crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198551
<Arby> the changelog implies you fixed stuff in the applet in 0.06 but doesn't specify what.
<Arby> the relevent traceback is http://paste.ubuntu.com/60230/
<Riddell> Arby: I don't know I'm afraid
<Riddell> Arby: that is a poor changelog indeed, you should be able to check the bzr if you're curious
<Arby> I think I will, it seems odd for us to be loading files from com.redhat
<Arby> Riddell: where does that code live?
<Arby> Riddell: and while we're on the subject what's your opinion regarding  backporting fixes for s-c-p  KDE3.5.x?
<Riddell> launchpad.net/system-config-printer I think
<Riddell> (it's in KDE SVN now but not the version we're using)
<Riddell> 3.5 doesn't use system-config-printer
<Arby> for example bug 206459 has a possible fix that works in kde4 but not 3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206459 in system-config-printer-kde "print status doesn't update automatically" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206459
<Riddell> the file isn't from redhat, the dbus interface is
<Arby> ok I see
<Arby> ah, so are kde3 bugs filed against s-c-p misfiled then?
<Arby> and if so where do they belong.
<Riddell> that bug seems quite confused, it's not clear if it's printer-applet or system-config-printer-kde
<Riddell> kde 3 should use kjobviewer, but I guess printer-applet will start too if you have it installed
<Arby> I'll have to re-read it again.
<Arby> I can see now why you said s-c-p needs some love :)
<Arby> Riddell: I don't quite understand the distinction between s-c-p and printer-applet either
<Arby> Riddell: are they part of the same package or does applet come from somewhere else?
<Riddell> they were part of the same source come to think of it
<Riddell> they're separate now but I guess not in hardy
<Riddell> ok, I think i understand
<Arby> now that clarifies a lot
<Riddell> system-config-printer-applet-kde is the old name for printer-applet when it was part of the same source package
<Riddell> and someone in that bug has given from a copy of the new printer-applet to try, which won't work since it's KDE 4 (previously it was only Qt 4)
<Riddell> Arby: so you can close the bug, it's fixed in intrepid
<Riddell> printer-applet now comes from kdeutils source
<Arby> ok that also helps to know
<Arby> Riddell: possibly not, ScottK has reported a similar bug in intrepid. bug 276321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276321 in system-config-printer-kde "Print status has to be manually refreshed after print completes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276321
<Arby> or has it been fixed more recently than that?
<Riddell> tsk that ScottK, always finding bugs
<Arby> ScottK: does 276321 ^^ still occur for you?
<Riddell> https://bugs.kde.org/167699
<NCommander> Hey Riddell
<Riddell> so it is still sometimes an issue
<Riddell> evening NCommander
<txwikinger> Do we still have an ssh-askpass-kde or something like that?
<txwikinger> Ah .. think I found it.. ksshaskpass
<txwikinger> a little odd named though
<txwikinger> hmm .. KDE3 and seems to work a little different
<NCommander> apachelogger, ping?
<Arby> Riddell: what's your opinion of bug 234822? wishlist or not relevent to system-config-printer and leave it to jockey?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234822 in jockey "Detect and install Brother printers" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234822
<Riddell> Arby: installation is done by system-config-printer (-kde is just a frontend)
<Arby> Riddell: ok, I'll change the package then. is it something that should work now or is it a wishlist for a new feature?
<Riddell> Arby: I suspect if it's in multiverse it won't be integrated
<Riddell> so yes a wishlist
<Arby> thanks
<Arby> ah, my membership seems to have expired, anybody here have permissions to set bug importance?
<Riddell> membership to what?
<Arby> bug control
<Arby> or ubuntu-qa or whatever it's called now
<Riddell> aren't there people who can renew that?
<Arby> yes, but not right now.
<Arby>  well they could if I could find them
 * Arby goes to investigate
<Riddell> jcastro for example, poke
<Riddell> looks like we have CD images to start testing
<kwwii> Riddell: I just bought a new system for testing, poke me with info and I'd be happy to test anything you like
<ScottK> Riddell: It usually happens, but not always now (it used to be always).
<yuriy> oh great. you guys drove Riddell to jump off a bridge
<yuriy> ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-21
<Riddell> yuriy: :)
<Riddell> kwwii: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20081020.1/
<Riddell> and remember to test report on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<ScottK> What group do you have to be in to be able to make a wireless connection with knetworkmanager?
<ScottK> I can only do it with my main user.
<kwwii> Riddell: will do first thing tomorrow
<kwwii> time for sleep now
<Riddell> ScottK: plugdev?
<rgreening> Hey Riddell. Did you look over my update-notifier-kde fix?
 * Riddell looks
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> bug 282676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282676 in update-notifier-kde "update notifier doesn't list how many packages needs updating" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282676
<Riddell> rgreening: did you put it in bzr?
<rgreening> I uploaded it to kubuntu testing PPA as ver 0.9
<rgreening> Do I have rights to upload to the bzr branch for update-notifier-kde? If so, I need a good link for bzr editing/uploading/etc...
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> NCommander: pong
<NCommander> apachelogger, hola
<apachelogger> salut
<Riddell> rgreening: still about?
<Riddell> rgreening: I've just approved you for kubuntu-members
<Riddell> you can register update-notifier-kde at launchpad.net/projects
<Riddell> make sure you have an ssh key registered in launchpad
<Riddell> then push
<Riddell> bzr push bzr+ssh://<lpuser>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk
<rgreening> yeah.. here still
<rgreening> ok. I'll add that to my list. I'm training a new body... DLeGrow to help us out...
<Riddell> rgreening: (your @kubuntu.org e-mail should appear in a couple of days, also if you have a blog you can add it to planet now)
<rgreening> cool. thanks. will do.
<ScottK> Riddell: Speaking of which, my blog never showed up on planet.  Would you mind looking at if I added myself correctly?  It's at http://kitterman.org/ScottK/ubuntu/ for Ubuntu posts.
<Riddell> ScottK: where is ubuntu planet config again?
<vorian> it needs to be the actuall rss/atom link
<vorian> so
<vorian> http://kitterman.org/ScottK/ubuntu/index.xml
<vorian> should work
<vorian> or http://kitterman.org/ScottK/ubuntu/atom.xml
<freeflying> Riddell: arounds?
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: about the scim-bridge in kubuntu, from the test i've made, seems it relate to ski
<Riddell> freeflying: what does?
<freeflying> s/ski/skim
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | brr, frozen | smarter is MOTU (whatever that might be)
<Riddell> freeflying: what relates to skim?
<freeflying> Riddell: scim-bridge will cause kubuntu intrepid unusable,found it keep on start scim-gtk-panel
<Riddell> freeflying: sounds like the problem is in scim-bridge then
<freeflying> Riddell: yes, the scim-bridge-agent only use scim-gtk-panel
<Riddell> freeflying: has that changed since previous releases?
<freeflying> Riddell: I've considered of using a symbolic link to provide the panel, but I had no time in the past time :)
<freeflying> Riddell: no
<Riddell> time for me to sleep, I'm afraid scim always confuses me
<freeflying> Riddell: not only for u :)
<freeflying> Riddell: I will upload another version of scim-bridge too my ppa soon
<jjesse> evneing
<rgreening> hey jjesse
<jjesse> hiya rgreening
 * Hobbsee pokes people at http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_KDEV/
<nixternal> poke poke poke
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Any idea what the 'Desktop Experience Team" is?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yes, why?
<ScottK> I'm curious.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: means "that which is desktop"
<Hobbsee> it's keybuk's team,iirc.
<ScottK> OK.  So it's not a new team, it's just the Desktop Team
<ScottK> I'm not qualified for the job, just curious.
<jjesse> does it follow with what sabdfl talked about for jaunty?
<Hobbsee> although it looks like they're doing another change to their org chart, so who knows
<Hobbsee> ScottK: well, where the desktop team is a bit wider than those in -desktop, yes
<ScottK> Yes.
<jjesse> is there an actual org chart some place?
<ScottK> My other question is, is this in addition to R!ddell or is he getting promoted/moved on?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i believe so, but i've never seen it, and i don't think it's public
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i don't imagine R!ddell's getting chnaged.
<ScottK> OK.  I imagine lots of stuff.
<nixternal> ScottK: this is strictly KDE development, it isn't Kubuntu development
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> This is the "I'm going to hire people to work upstream" bit.
<nixternal> ya, I thought the same thing for a second
<nixternal> exactly
<Hobbsee> looks like it, based on the top 3 jobs on that list
<Hobbsee> either way though, it'd be a good way for someone wanting to write some more of KDE to get paid for it.
<jjesse> yay for more paid kde devs
<nixternal> the thing is, the people who would be perfect for that job, are already working a nice cumfy job
<nixternal> been watching the chatter in other channels all day :)
<ScottK> So here's your chance to get out of RPM hell.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> not good with X or OpenGL...actually I don't know a darn thing about either
<Hobbsee> actually, i guess primarily what it'd be good for would be a university student, who graduates this year / next year, who's looking for work in the field of kde.
<jjesse> any past google summer of code students who are now looking for a job?
 * ScottK still doesn't think Launchpad jobs should be listed on Ubuntu.com
<jjesse> they should be listed on cannonical.com
<yuriy> Hobbsee: hmmmm?
 * yuriy doesn't know X or OpenGL either :(
<Hobbsee> yuriy: hmmm w.r.t. what?
<yuriy> i'm a university student graduating this year. I don't think I'm qualified for this though
<Hobbsee> yuriy: i meant in general.  and you can always try
<\sh> moins
<\sh> nixternal: you don't want to apply for the dream job? ,-)
<emgent> morning people
 * supert0nes is graduating this year but will have to come back for that job with experience
<supert0nes> plus i'm just learning c++ now
<supert0nes> and i kindof want to work at an office at first as odd as that sounds
<davmor2> Can no media be played in Konqueror?  I just tried clicking on Mirco Muller's post on planet ubuntu it has an ogv video attached and it won't play :-/
<ScottK> davmor2: right-click and open with Dragon Player
<Riddell> good morning, did I miss anything exciting?
<davmor2> ScottK: I know that when you click on it it say "open with" but with most other browsers you click it plays in the browser window
<ScottK> Riddell: I was hoping you'd tell us the language pack thing was fixed.
<davmor2> morning Riddell
<ScottK> davmor2: I agree.  So it can, just not in the easiest way.
<ScottK> Riddell: Which package do we fix mime-type associations for Konqueror?
<hunger> ho Riddell.
<Riddell> ScottK: havn't heard anything from the rosetta dude, I gave him the needed bits yesterday
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Excuse me if I'm getting nervous.
<Riddell> ScottK: they do like to keep us on the edge of our seats
<ScottK> So when do we give up and run apachelogger's script and use upstream translations?
<apachelogger> highlight \o/ :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ktorrent fix works as expected
<Riddell> apachelogger: yay
<Riddell> ScottK: irc logs tell me he's working on the import now
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, mime types, that has the new-ish xdg system that I've not looked into much
<Riddell> ScottK: if you're thinking of the video in mirco's blog, the problem is his web server is reporting it was application/octet-stream
<apachelogger> davmor2, ScottK: http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/MIME_Types_and_File_Extensions
<apachelogger> MimeType=video/ogg;video/x-theora;video/x-theora+ogg;video/x-ogm;video/x-ogm+ogg;video/x-ms-wmv;video/x-msvideo;video/x-ms-asf;video/x-matroska;video/mpeg;video/avi;video/quicktime;video/vnd.rn-realvideo;video/x-flic;video/mp4;
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I was, but I've seen other things and I'd like to know where to pick at them.
<apachelogger> DragonPlayer should be working
<apachelogger> so I guess the server sends the wrong mimetype to konqui
<Riddell> dpkg -L shared-mime-info
<Riddell> which extracts files into /usr/share/mime/ I believe
<Riddell> then the mimetypes used by an app are listed in /usr/share/applications/kde4/dragonplayer.desktop has apachelogger pasts
<davmor2> apachelogger: if I select dragon player from the open with box it plays fine
<Riddell> in jaunty we'll have Qt 4.5 which will have the <video> tag and all will be well
<Riddell> (at least for qtwebkit users)
<apachelogger> so hopefully we will have kdewebkit ready as well ;-)
<apachelogger> davmor2: Länge: 47053216 (45M) [application/octet-stream]
<apachelogger> wrong mimetype, tell mirco to fix his server :P
<davmor2> guys here is the link http://macslow.thepimp.net/?p=167 if you click on the ogv video I'm guessing it should just play but doesn't
<apachelogger> if the mimetype was correct it would just play
<ScottK> txwikinger: ichthux-meta needs to either build or be dropped on sparc and powerpc so kio-sword can actually go away (it's NBS now).
<Riddell> davmor2: no, it's a problem with micro's web server, it doesn't "just play" in firefox either for me
 * apachelogger is wondering why the KDE enterprise list fwds to kde-promo, weird stuff is going on
<davmor2> np's then thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: because kde enterprise was just a promotional activity
<apachelogger> was? didn't go so well and was dropped? :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: enterprise.kde.org hasn't been updated since 2005
<apachelogger> that said, yesterday we watched a documentation about robotics research in europe - all machines were running KDE :D
<Riddell> went down fine just the maintainer got busy
<apachelogger> Riddell: accessibility either
 * apachelogger needs to get involved in the kde-www remake again
<apachelogger> Riddell: ktorrent uploaded
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 284833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284833 in kdepim "kabcdistlistupdater crash on kde startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284833
<\sh> Riddell: the guy who applies for the kde position @C will he/she work under your command? :)
<apachelogger> \sh: or maybe vice versa :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 286905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286905 in kdepim "contact crash in calendar after update kde 3.5.10" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286905
<Riddell> \sh: no, separate team
<\sh> Riddell: so more core component team, like cjwatson?
<Riddell> no, Desktop Experinece team like macslow
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've tagged those to kde3.5.10
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 286936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286936 in kdebase-runtime "konqueror/crypto manager lose trusted certificates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286936
<seele> any upgrade paths need tested?  i've got a pretty slow day today
 * seele meant to do kde4remix to intrepid last week :-/
<Riddell> seele: yes that would be great
<Riddell> apachelogger: meh, upstream bug (presumably)
<rgreening> good day all
<seele> Riddell: CD or online upgrade?
<rgreening> any hot ticket items today?
<ScottK> rgreening: Care to look into Konqueror/Ark integration?
<rgreening> sure. GOt a bug or spec for the issue?
<ScottK> No, but I can explain it really quickly.
<rgreening> oh, the the .gz ark issue get resolved yet? Or is that tpart of the issue?
<ScottK> The fundamentals are there now.
<rgreening> ok
<ScottK> 1.  Go to LP in Konqueror and click on any build log or diff.gz.
<ScottK> Ark opens, no files though.
<ScottK> 2.  Download a .deb and click on that.
<rgreening> yeah. I know. what a pain
<ScottK> That opens as it should, but then click on one of the internal .gz files and it can't open it.
<rgreening> ok. any ideas on where to start?
<ScottK> Nope.  That's why I was hoping you'd work on it.
<ScottK> Maybe Riddell or apachelogger can give a hint.
<ScottK> The second one I'm pretty sure is a missing bit internal to ark.
<rgreening> lol. ok. I'll have a poke. If any suggestions... let me know
 * rgreening opens terminal and runs konq...
<ScottK> I hope everyone likes my post on planet for today.
<rgreening> I need to integrate my blog now too...
<Riddell> seele: either
<nixternal> how goeth my favorite people in the whole entire world this wonderful day?
 * rgreening thinks nixternal is looking for something...
 * rgreening hides
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> we are great my favourite nixternal
<rgreening> ScottK: does ark open .gz files at all? I just tried, and it wouldn't work on a standalone txt.gz but did for a .tgz
 * ScottK tries
<rgreening> so, it appears ark specific to me
<ScottK> rgreening: Agreed.  I can't get it to work either.
<rgreening> doesn't work with bzip2 either for single files. Seems it doesn't know how to uncompress non-archives (i.e. a single file compressed)
<ScottK> rgreening: Try ark something.deb and then click on either data or control.rar.gz
<rgreening> k
<ScottK> That'd be awesome to get fixed.
<rgreening> two different bugs IMHO
<ScottK> Yes.
<rgreening> the second is unable to open archives within archives
<ScottK> Yes.  If you extract it, it can open it.
<ScottK> Right. so I find both of those significant annoyances.  If you can figure anything on either, it'd be really cool.
<rgreening> the internal previewer needs to be coded to recognise thew archive and call ark...
<rgreening> I'll see what I can do...
<ScottK> Anyone up for some encryptfs testing with KDE?
<rgreening> ScottK: works with plain zip
<rgreening> which is odd... so, I have some code to compare now at least...
<ScottK> rgreening: tar.gz support was only recently added, so a missed spot wouldn't suprise me.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ScottK: I think the issue is isolated in the libarkpart library... looking
<nixternal> I am really enjoying synergy
<ScottK> BTW, I can confirm that fretsonfire works quite well in Kubuntu Intrepid.
 * seele tries to imagine ScottK jamming out to Through the Fire and Flames with a keyboard
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> who is nick ali?
<nixternal> err, what is his irc nick?
<jussi01> boredandblogging
<jussi01> nixternal: ^
<jussi01> rgreening: I reported that bug about ksnapshot :) bug 287005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287005 in kdegraphics "Saving pictures in Ksnapshot defaults to "all supported files"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287005
<rgreening> cool
<nixternal> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<apachelogger> oh, my skim
<jussi01> mornfall: I also reported the adept bug I mentioned - bug 287009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287009 in adept "Adept default size is too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287009
<nixternal> just confirmed, obama does not run Ubuntu in his headquarters
<nixternal> it is nice working across the street pretty much from his headquarters
<vorian> nixternal: haha
<ScottK> Ah, so Ubuntu for the peons and Windows for the people that matter?
<vorian> i was going to say ...
<vorian> i just shot an email off to our local Obama-nation office
<nixternal> ScottK: I asked their IT dude about Ubuntu and he did a "Huh?"
<vorian> ha
<nixternal> should have noticed the 2nd screenshot in his blog post was windows, with a change instead of start and the office 2007 icons on the desktop
<nixternal> that is horrible photoshopping
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> we need new minions!
 * apachelogger just found the perfect minion work
<vorian> what do you need apachelogger
<apachelogger> apt-file search applnk :P
 * apachelogger has a strong feeling most stuff which ships applnk should either be updated to new upstream or dropped from the archives
<apachelogger> or the applnk stuff should be moved to XDG, but I guess in most cases the apps aren't maintained upstream anymore
<ScottK> apachelogger: At this point that should wait for Jaunty though.
<apachelogger> well, it certainly can't be done before intrepid :P
<apachelogger> was more thinking of an early jaunty cleanup
 * rgreening farms minions
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> mornfall: what could be the cause of bug 287000 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287000 in adept "Adept does not list Third Party software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287000
<apachelogger> it works here
<mornfall> apachelogger: Hm, update-apt-xapian-index is not run.
<mornfall> Need to add detection of sources.list changes to that.
<mornfall> (It is executed by adept automatically when it feels like that's neccessary -- which usually is about once a week, since descriptions don't change that often...).
<mornfall> Maybe a stricter and slower policy should be used.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do we have the fix for CVE-2008-3699 in Intrepid already?
<apachelogger> ScottK: the amarok issue?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> USN-657-1
<apachelogger> ScottK: already in 1.4.10
<ScottK> Kewl.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Please test RC candidates and upgrades
<jussi01> apachelogger: you always make me think :)
<apachelogger> perfect :D
<jjesse> i hate people who make me think :)
<jussi01> jjesse: hehe
<jussi01> apachelogger: anyway, I added a comment to the ksnapshot bug
<apachelogger> jussi01: should be forwarded to bko
<smarter> okay, I think I will release Kvkbd 0.6 today, even if the issue with KDM is still not fixed(I'm working on this with ossi)
 * apachelogger is wondering where the icon comes from
<apachelogger> it certainly doesn't look like oxygen to me
<smarter> Riddell: hi, should I fill a FFe for Kvkbd 0.6? the one I filled for kepas was not really useful, since they unsubscribed themselve and subscribed you, beside Kvkbd is almost part of the general KDE FFe, isn't it? :]
<Riddell> smarter: how intrusive is it?
<Riddell> smarter: does it to scary things to kdm?
<smarter> nop
<smarter> with the current setting, it just doesn't appears
<Riddell> smarter: just find someone to upload the package then
<smarter> if kdm theming is disabled, it is here, but the buttons are not clickable
<Riddell> I'm currently upgrade testing but could do in a bit
<smarter> okay, thanks
<smarter> I'll wait for the kdm issue to be fixed before releasing Kvkbd outsite Kubuntu
<smarter> *outside
<seele> what does "Setting new software channels" mean in the upgrade tool?  Adding new package repositories?
<Riddell> seele: yes
<Riddell> s/hardy/intrepid/ mostly
<Riddell> our terminology for package repositories is not terribly consistent
<rgreening> Riddell: do you know where the libgzplugin patch for ark came from?
<Riddell> rgreening: apachelogger?  metellius?
<ScottK> rgreening: It came from metellius I'm almost certain.
<seele> Riddell: sure.. any idea if mornfall copied the language for the upgrade process in adept 3?
<rgreening> hmm...
<seele> i guess i could just ask him directly
<seele> mornfall: ping
<Riddell> seele: adept 3 doesn't have a dist upgrade, that tool is separate
<Riddell> release upgrade I mean
<seele> Riddell: separate from the manager or not adept at all?
<LaserJock> quick question, I've got both Gnome and KDE installed on Intrepid and when I log in I have both nm-applet and knetworkmanager running
<LaserJock> I don't see where nm-applet is getting started
<Riddell> seele: the release upgrade tool is its own thing.  adept 2 had a patch to download and run it, in intrepid update-notifier-kde (the system tray icon) will download and run it
<seele> ok
 * seele stops taking notes
<Riddell> seele: terminology should still be consistent of course, the user doesn't care how its split up
<Riddell> freeflying: arne says skim can't be made to work in kde 4, do you confirm that?
<Riddell> freeflying: and that it breaks scim-bridge
<Riddell> seele: adept 3 does have a reponsitories edit too of course, it runs software-properties-kde, I can't currently remember what terminology I used for that
<seele> Riddell: i'll probably need to review each of the components separately.  i was writing some notes from adept 2 to check and see if they were fixed in adept 3, but it would be easier to just start from scratch with adept 3
 * seele coughs *packagekit* 
<Riddell> bless you
<mornfall> Actually, that might be a good idea. I think I had too many projects anyway.
 * seele wonders what the likelihood of doing a samba ui for jaunty will be
<mornfall> Converting my problems into someone else's problems. That's probably good.
<seele> it might be better to focus on printing and kuser
<seele> oh, and refreshing some system settings module uis, some are pretty bad
<seele> (this is a joint 4.3 and jaunty list, hehe)
 * smarter just released Kvkbd 0.6 :)
<smarter> Riddell: do you know if I should do something special, like copying to tag or something?
<Riddell> smarter: is it in kde svn?
<smarter> yes
<smarter> in playground
<Riddell> smarter: you can copy to tag if you think anyone will want it, but I don't know exactly how, toma would be a good person to ask
<smarter> ok
<smarter> I'll wait until the KDM issue is fixed anyway
<LaserJock> what's the difference between network-manager-kde and knetworkmanager?
<smarter> one is a dummy package, the other not
<smarter> don't know why the name changed
<rgreening> to match network-manager-gtk
<rgreening> as a easy differentiator
<rgreening> I guess
<rgreening> plus, too many Kxxx nazmed apps.. time to branch out on teh naming
<rgreening> lol
<smarter> apachelogger: do you have any free time to upload Kvkbd 0.6?
<smarter> apachelogger: tarball available here: http://smarter.free.fr/kvkbd/kvkbd_0.6.0.orig.tar.gz and packaging at lp:~kubuntu-members/kvkbd/ubuntu
<apachelogger> smarter: if you have an exception, besides, it wouldn't get into rc anyway
<smarter> I haz no exception
<smarter> but Riddell said it shouldn't be necessary
<smarter> do I have to wait for rc to be released?
<Riddell> no just upload, it should get let in when rc is done
<seele> hmm.. is kded supposed to crash during the installation process?
<apachelogger> installation or update?
<seele> remix upgrade during the "installing the upgrades" process
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well, it is not, but it does
<rgreening> apachelogger: thanks for recommending vbox. works great (except for getting usb support... know how under Intrepid?)
<apachelogger> rgreening: install the version from virtualbox.org
<apachelogger> the usb stuff is closed source or something
<smarter> apachelogger: so, you're okay for uploading it?
<rgreening> oh... so get the personal use one...
<apachelogger> smarter: you should use debcommit -r when ready for upload
<rgreening> apachelogger: is it any better/faster?
<apachelogger> that way you get fancy tags
 * smarter man debcommit
<apachelogger> rgreening: it got usb :P
<rgreening> besides...
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: no
<apachelogger> the other parts are floss anyway
<rgreening> ok. cool.
<smarter> apachelogger: okay, I'll use it next time
<rgreening> apachelogger: I installing Intrepid in a vbox vm a sane/good test for whether it will work?
<rgreening> cause if it is, it works for me
<apachelogger> working != working
<apachelogger> the desktop usually doens't break
<apachelogger> it's the other fancy stuff that does
<apachelogger> like printer support
<rgreening> ah...then only way is to really install
<apachelogger> smarter: testbuilding
<apachelogger> qbzr++
<smarter> thanks ;)
 * smarter gives a try to qbzr
<apachelogger> added .bzr-builddeb
<apachelogger> added .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<apachelogger> smarter: I did a debcommit with that ^
<smarter> ok
<smarter> why is qbzr using gtk icons? :P
<smarter> uh oh, looks like there is a bug with qlog
<smarter> the log entries are blank
<smarter> and I get lots of tracebacks
<apachelogger> works here
<apachelogger> then again, I think I am using trunk
<smarter> could you look throught the log of trunk to see if something like that has been mentioned and fixed?
<smarter> it would be worth backporting it
<smarter> I get lots of stuff like: http://pastebin.com/m141cb221
<apachelogger> no time
<apachelogger> I has to do testbuilding
<apachelogger> and get drunk
 * apachelogger bought a new bottle of captain morgan :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> smarter: why does my kvkbd have an icon if the deb doesn't ship one?
<smarter> it uses a standard fd.o icon
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> fd.o
<apachelogger> oxygen!
<smarter> which exists in oxygen
<apachelogger> really?
<smarter> yes
 * apachelogger still thinks it doesn't look like oxygen
<smarter> that's what specs are for :P
<apachelogger> smarter: what's its name?
<smarter> oh, you mean the tray icon?
<apachelogger> I mean the icon in my menu
<smarter> this one is oxygen
<\sh> apachelogger: can you put jonos record on radio amarok? :)
<smarter> preferences-desktop-keyboard irrc
<smarter> *iirc
 * smarter looks in his code
<apachelogger> \sh: dood, I am no longer a roker :P
<apachelogger> other than that I would
<smarter> yes, that's it
<apachelogger> verrry weird
<\sh> apachelogger: how has da power now?
<apachelogger> anywho, package looks goody
<apachelogger> \sh: I wouldn't know #amarok.radio
<apachelogger> most likely it is dead
<\sh> apachelogger: was mez not the god of radio?
<smarter> hmm, kde-l10n-fr has not been updated since 4.1.1 in hardy
<apachelogger> \sh: well, of the servas, not the radio, that was me ;-)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "mugger" by Binärpilot
<smarter> Qt Designer 4.5 awesomeness: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/formlayout.png :)
<apachelogger> smarter:   kvkbd_0.6.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<smarter> thanks :)
<apachelogger> yw
 * apachelogger hands \sh a glass of captain
<\sh> captain?
<apachelogger> ~google wikipedia captain morgan
<kubotu> Results for wikipedia captain morgan: 1. Captain Morgan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Morgan | 2. Henry Morgan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Morgan | 3. rumclub - Captain Morgan: http://www.rumworld.nl/CaptainMorgan.html
<apachelogger> \sh: ^
<seele> apachelogger: got a little cap'n in ya?
 * seele does the knee raise
 * apachelogger looks, notices that he looses balance and falls over
 * seele has poor balance and falls over too
<apachelogger> I am wondering what my favorite Nightrose does all day long
<seele> uhm.. hmm.. so i can't login using KDM after upgrading
<Nightrose> apachelogger's favourite Nightrose was busy with university stuff all day
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> university--
 * apachelogger rehugs Nightrose
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that does however not explain what you are doing right now ;-)
<Nightrose> laundry and cooking ;-)
<apachelogger> funnies
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 287097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287097 in kdebase-runtime "Use Kubuntu Logo for Kickoff instead of the KDE logo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287097
<apachelogger> I remember we talked about this at the marketing meeting, in fact I think we decided to bring this up at a kubuntu meeting, but I don't seem to remember we actually did that ;-)
<apachelogger> is there anything useable an apachelogger could do these days?
<seele> anyone else experience this: but 281950
<seele> *bug 281950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281950 in ubuntu "KDE Cannot start from kdm or gdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281950
<smarter> kubuntu logo for the KMenu? I don't think it would look good
<rgreening> apachelogger: I can take care if bug 287097 if you know which image to use...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287097 in kubuntu-default-settings "Use Kubuntu Logo for Kickoff instead of the KDE logo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287097
<apachelogger> rgreening: needs discussion
<smarter> yes
<rgreening> if you want it, let me know... I'll do it
<apachelogger> the only sensible way to replace all KDE logos with Kubuntu ones
<seele> apachelogger: what about instead of the sproket behind the K we have the circle thing
<apachelogger> and my POV is that KDE should get a fair amount of branding, which contradicts with that proposal
<seele> so it is still an n x n icon and not "Kubuntu" or just the blue circle
<rgreening> I'd like to see a KDE logo with the Gears remove and the Kubuntu symbol there instead. :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nifty
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> but sounds like a good idea
<rgreening> omg.. seele though what I typed I was just too slow..
<rgreening> hahah
<smarter> maybe we could go like in kde3, and add a kubuntu logo inside the new media notifier applet?
<apachelogger> smarter: the new new media notifier applet's icon does look different
<apachelogger> ...different ... better... but it makes that course of action unusable
<smarter> in 4.2?
<apachelogger> yus
<smarter> screenshot? :]
<apachelogger> aplg.kollide.net/images
<apachelogger> go search :P
<seele> where are x errors found?
<rgreening> .xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<apachelogger> depends on the Xiness
<rgreening> true
<seele> is startx supposed to work if you aren't using a display manager?
<smarter> probably
<rgreening> ScottK: around?
<Arby> evening all, what's in need of attention today
<rgreening> ScottK: I don't think the libgzplugin is getting used in opening the gz file.
<rgreening> ScottK: attempting to open a gz file and it only opens /usr/lib/kde4/kerfuffle_libarchive.so and not the corresponding gz... so, me thinks it's using libarchive to do the dirty work
<ScottK-palm> Does Gmail work in Konqueror  in Intrepid?
<rgreening> think so... ( config kmail for gmail pop... so havent check in a while..
<rgreening> ScottK-plam.. see my q's above....
<smarter> it probably does, but without the fancy ajax
 * Arby checks
<ScottK-palm> My post on planet is getting questions.
<rgreening> I'm using gmail with standard with chat fine under konq it seems...
<vorian> ScottK-palm: yes, it works
<ScottK-palm> Thanks.
<ScottK-palm> See you later.
<Riddell> seele: kdm.  anything in .xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Riddell> seele: do you have plenty of disk space on / and /home ?
 * Riddell hugs ScottK 
 * rgreening slaps ark
 * NCommander running tackles Riddell 
 * rgreening pulls out his uzi
<Riddell> ScottK: I use arora for gmail
<Riddell> I really hope webkitkde is usable in jaunty
<Riddell> where usable is pretty much "supports flash"
<smarter> that shouldn't be hard
<Riddell> and we'll have <video> by then, so we won't need flash :)
<smarter> except if you had "in a reliable way" somewhere :]
<rgreening> is ther a gui gdb?
<apachelogger> kgdb
<smarter> oh, yes <video> rocks
<rgreening> I get command not found so I guess it's not in the command not found...
<mattik> Hello, I have really rare problem. Wireless works some time and end to working. I tried many times. My Intrepid halted before this problem because of flash.
<smarter> user support on #kubuntu
<mattik> ok
<apachelogger> rgreening: maybe it doesn't exist anymore
<apachelogger> or maybe I amde it up to begin with
<mattik> in fact it's not support thing, it's bug, but anyway I go to #kubuntu
<rgreening> hmm... cgdb ... curses... ew
<rgreening> ah... kdbg
<rgreening> maybe
<NCommander> what are you guys up to?
<rgreening> how the heck do you debug a kde app? I have kdbg installed and debug symbols for the package... any pointers. debugging ark
<rgreening> oh.. nm. got it working
<smarter> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Development/Tutorials/Debugging
<smarter> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Development/FAQs/Debugging_FAQ
<apachelogger> rgreening: gdb APP
<apachelogger> then run
<apachelogger> then wait for the crash
<apachelogger> then bt
<apachelogger> then you haz a backtrace
<rgreening> no crash. I'm trying to figure out why gz files dont open...
<apachelogger> strace it
<apachelogger> questions is
<apachelogger> when does it not open gz files?
<apachelogger> I patched that in
<rgreening> $ ark file.gz, same from within konq.
<rgreening> it always displays a blank pane
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> oh?
<apachelogger> uh?
 * apachelogger fires up the vms
<rgreening> hehe
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I thought jonny boy said it works -.-
<Riddell> on this channel it helps to qualify your jonathans :)
<jussi01> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: you would be jr :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> technically gzipy should work
<rgreening> apachelogger: ok, in the debugger, it never reaches into gzplugin.cpp
<rgreening> so, tells me it's not working and the patch isn't functional (unless Im doing something wrong)
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/kde4/kerfuffle_libgz.so
<apachelogger> /usr/share/kde4/services/kerfuffle_libgz.desktop
<apachelogger> the problem seems to be in a desktop file
<rgreening> I even did a lsof on ark... the /usr/lib/kde4/kerfuffle_libgz.so is never touched
<Riddell> rgreening: where's that guidance-p-m patch of yours again?
<rgreening> ScottK had added, but forgot to add in a comment for my addition.. so, not sure where it got inserted...
<rgreening> but let me see if I can dig up from my system
<rgreening> I think he re-wrote what I had as patch 01
<apachelogger> write(2, "ark(26231)/kdecore (trader) KMim"..., 139ark(26231)/kdecore (trader) KMimeTypeTrader::query: query for mimeType  "application/x-gzip" ,  "Kerfuffle/Plugin"  : returning  2  offers
<rgreening> though maybe not..
<rgreening> Ridell: let me check my e-mail sent items
<rgreening> Riddell: I e-mailed it to you...
<rgreening> now
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think I got the problem
<rgreening> apachelogger: wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<seele> Riddell: did you say you were doing a remix > intrepid upgrade?  did it work?
 * rgreening crosses fingers
<rgreening> Riddell: I think the bits in the diff were integrated in his 01 patch for HAL... from the looks of it.
<apachelogger> or maybe not
 * rgreening slomps down on the desk
<apachelogger> ah
<rgreening> slumps even
<apachelogger> forgot kbuildsycoca4
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> I am ze king
 * apachelogger is in love with himself
<jussi01> seele: mine worked ok... except it landed me at busybox... had to reconfigure xorg and reinstall fglrx
<jussi01> apachelogger: we knew that :P
 * jussi01 hugs apachelogger
<rgreening> apachelogger: whats the fix
<seele> jussi01: blah.. i cant log in with kdm and i dont know what's wrong to fix it
<apachelogger> metellius, rgreening: kde svn 874525
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=874525&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 874525
<seele> so i can't test anything else, heh
 * apachelogger rehugs jussi01
<jussi01> seele: oh bleh... that sucks. tried moving your .kde folder? (im guessing so...)
<Riddell> seele: it's worked for me in the past
<jussi01> apachelogger: you are my superhero :D
<Riddell> seele: check that KDM has "KDE" selected in the Session menu
 * seele falls out of her chair
<seele> Riddell: ARGH! (there was no default selection)
<jussi01> hehe
 * seele cries
<seele> i spent an hour looking through bug reports to see what the problem was
<jussi01> seele: Im glad you got it sorted :D
<apachelogger> rgreening: do we have a BR for the gzip stuff?
<rgreening> apachelogger: so I was right... it never got out of libarchive...
<rgreening> BR?
<apachelogger> bug report
<rgreening> oh.. no. ScottK asked me to look at it
<apachelogger> rgreening: the knowledge that it didn't get out of libarchive isn't woth anything if you don't know why :P
<rgreening> apachelogger: that's why I was running the debugger...
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: kdebugdialog
<rgreening> hmm...
<apachelogger> runtime debugging is way more fun than backtracing :P
<rgreening> omg... new one for me...
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> never knew about it
 * rgreening learns more every day.
 * rgreening is in debt to the logger of apaches :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: fix for ark uploaded, if you want to you can apply it yourself to usr/share/kde4/services/kerfuffle_libarchive.desktop ... http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=874525
<rgreening> wow.. that would have saved me hours or searching
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, only if upstream was nice enough to add loads of debug
<apachelogger> otherwise the fun begins :D
<rgreening> true... in this case, it pointed in the correct direction
<apachelogger> analyzing code and adding random kDebug()'s
<rgreening> thanks man. you ROCK!
<apachelogger> rgreening: I know :P
<rgreening> are you going to UDS?
<apachelogger> nope
<seele> hmm.. gethotnewstuff still doesnt work?
<rgreening> dam... I owe you beer...
<rgreening> :P
<apachelogger> not only you ;-)
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> seele: what makes you think that?
<seele> apachelogger: any plasmoids i isntall dont show up in the list?
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> probably again binary plasmoids in the scripted plasmoid list
<rgreening> apachelogger: well, maybe I'll proxy a beer onto someone else for ya. :P
<seele> apachelogger: and only two plasmoids show up in the list, it should be more than that, no?
<apachelogger> seele: no, it only can list script plasmoids
<apachelogger> i.e. such using python/ruby/javascript
<apachelogger> there aren't many of them
<apachelogger> ...if any...
<smarter> apachelogger: what's kdebugdialog?
<apachelogger> smarter: control application for which debug messages to show
<apachelogger> I hate it
<smarter> oh yes, forgot that one
<smarter> why?
<apachelogger> seele: amarok reflections is a superkaramba theme
 * apachelogger logs in and starts moving
<rgreening> apachelogger/ScottK: I'll take care of the fix for ark. I have to run atm. But I'll be back shortly... and fwd the diff.
<apachelogger> rgreening: I already uploaded the package
<rgreening> wow.. ok. that was quick
 * rgreening thinks apachelogger is a machine
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ok. back in an hour or so. thanks.
<seele> hmm.. i thought the dummy more... link in adept was going to be taken out
<apachelogger> seele: cleaned up plasma again
<apachelogger> back to 0 script plasmoids :(
<emgent> uhm
<emgent> (gdb) kopete(9068) Kopete::AccountManager::setOnlineStatus: category:  2
<emgent> ASSERT: "i >= 0 && i < size()" in file /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qbytearray.h, line 379
<emgent> msn in kopete is nice.. :)
<Riddell> seele: so it had no session selected and didn't give you a warning?
<seele> Riddell: right
 * seele still feels a little silly about not figuring it out
<Riddell> seele: I remember it giving me an ugly warning when I tried, but just silently failing is quite nasty
<Riddell> bit late for a fix though, we'll need to make sure it's clearly in the upgrade documentation
<apachelogger> Riddell, seele: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot175.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah, that's what I got
<Riddell> not very friendly but better than nothing
<apachelogger> seele: what do you have in your .dmrc?
 * apachelogger supposes it is rewritten yet anyway :S
<seele> apachelogger: sec.. gotta load the vm
<seele> ah, yeah.. it must have been
<seele> apachelogger: added a new user and the Session=default
 * apachelogger finds this very weird
<seele> apachelogger: but back in KDM for the first login, there is no selection
<seele> so it does the false login thing
<apachelogger> seele: no session selection?
<seele> apachelogger: i can select the Session Type and then it works.. but by default nothing is there
<apachelogger> seele: well, there is a minor glitch, for some reason KDM doesn't display which session it would use
<seele> apachelogger: "Default (previous)" which i assume correlates with Session=default is not selected
<seele> oh, heh
<apachelogger> only way to find out is less .dmrc
<Riddell> apachelogger: bug 287097 is won't fix, we're a KDE distro and like to be associated as one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287097 in kubuntu-default-settings "Use Kubuntu Logo for Kickoff instead of the KDE logo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287097
<apachelogger> Riddell: wonderful statement
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just tested enabling desktop effects on hardy with an intel ship
<Tonio_> Riddell: works, but it seems to break ksplash/moodin
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that known problem ?
<Riddell> hi rgreening, I e-mailed a couple of wee queries about that patch
<Riddell> Tonio_: we don't use moodin any more
<Tonio_> Riddell: just to know if I can enable it by default for our clients or not :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: on hardy ?
<Riddell> oh, sure hardy, dunno
<Riddell> Tonio_: using compiz or kwin?
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact with desktop effects enabled, the all screen goes grey and I only see the icons
<Riddell> I expect both have problems
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde3, so I think compiz loads by default...
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so if I want 3D desktop, I have to disable the splash screen....
<Riddell> Tonio_: we don't use a splash screen by default in hardy
<Riddell> so re-disable it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I pretty much like it :) I saw it was disabled by default, since I had to re-enable it :)
<Tonio_> I'll test and decide... 3D desktop isn't that important btw
<Riddell> ksplash slows down startup time in kde 3
<Riddell> more important than ksplash :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum okay :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: WOW !!!!!! it really slows it....
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is something like 5 times faster without ksplash
<Riddell> I did say :)
 * Tonio_ notes that when Riddell says, better is to listen carefully !
<blizzz> is the python clock plasmoid in II supposed to work? because it doesn't for me
<apachelogger> rgreening: ^
<blizzz> no hand moves, when right-clicking an exception is triggered and when trying to open its settings a error message is send, that an unknown timezone is set
<blizzz> erm, it tries to set an unknown timezone i mean, namely "Local"
<apachelogger> that seems like a sensible timezone, unless that isn't some kind of variable name :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you going to package the almighty 4.5 tp?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no current plans to
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd be interested to check that it works with external phonon in qtwebkit though
<blizzz> well this is how it is in the source. i tried to take something else (by luck - i don't know the valid strings), but didn't work either
<apachelogger> we need more minions :S
<apachelogger> blizzz: cat /etc/timezone
<apachelogger> that would be a valid string I guess
<blizzz> apachelogger: there is no file timezone in etc
<apachelogger> that is
<rgreening> blizzz: no. the dataengine isn't functioning at the moment. just the gui part.
<apachelogger> intersting
<rgreening> Riddell: did you upload my plasma python fix  (prevents the exception)
<blizzz> rgreening: is this because of the python support or because of the dataengine?
<blizzz> apachelogger: there is localtime, but thats something binary
<rgreening> dataengine is in python, but not working
<apachelogger> rgreening: I told you to remove it ... there you have your first complaint :P
<rgreening> lol. if the fix was uploaded and if the example was a suggests... it would be diff. and I plan on fixing the dataengine shortly...
<blizzz> rgreening: yes, but is the dataengine broken or the underlying python support delivert by plasmas scriptengine?
<rgreening> it's the example thats broken at the moment
<rgreening> the gui works but thats all
<blizzz> okay, that's not too bad
<rgreening> exactly...
<rgreening> the plasma python works
<rgreening> Riddell: you around
<Riddell> rgreening: "* Fix crashing in examples for plasma-python-examples (temp only fix)" ?
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> did that get in
<Riddell> /usr/share/doc/kdebase-workspace-bin/changelog.Debian.gz says it did
<rgreening> hmm... ok, perhaps blizzz needs to update.. blizz what ver of the package do you have
<blizzz> rgreening: 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu11
<rgreening> shouldn't be getting the exception... can you remove the examples package via a apt-get purge
<rgreening> and re-install
<blizzz> i do
<jjesse> interesting problem on my intrepid build, when i launch konsole i get another scim icon in my taskbar and then konsole won't open any ideas?
<apachelogger> jjesse: another?
<jjesse> apachelogger: i have two scim icons in my taskbar when i launch konsole
<apachelogger> screenie
<jjesse> trying to get one
<jjesse> hrmm have a bunch of updates, let me run those first befroe i bug you all again
<jussi01> jjesse: curious, i had a simiöar problem, when I uninstalled gtk-qt-engine, it went away
<rgreening> doesn't crash or cause an exception here for me
<rgreening> blizzz: sry.. lost net. did you answer?
<blizzzek> rgreening: no difference
<rgreening> blizzz: 1 sec... im going to purge on my end and re-install
<jjesse> jussi01: ok let me see what happens after updates
<jussi01> :)
<rgreening> blizzz, can you do me a favor...
<rgreening> blizzz: open /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/plasmoids/plasma-pyclock/contents/code/main.py and look at line 58.
<rgreening> blizzz: tell me if its commented out
<rgreening> if you have the right one, it should be
<rgreening> as well as line 151 should be commented out.
<blizzz> rgreening: it is commented out
<rgreening> ok, so, what heppens when you launch the applet.. exactly.
<rgreening> and how are you launching it?
<blizzz> rgreening: i open it in console with plasmoidviewer.
<blizzz> there appear a bunch of messages, but everything seems fine
<rgreening> and what happens
<blizzz> that is no error
<blizzz> so a window opens with the clock
<rgreening> ok. good.
<blizzz> both hands point at 0 o'click
<rgreening> yep
<blizzz> they won't move
<rgreening> and the engine for time is the commented out part. I though there was an exception and crash
<blizzz> no, but i get an exception when i rightclick the clock
<rgreening> so no crash.. and no exception... right
<blizzz> though it does not crash somehow
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> yeah. checked, harmless (though I'll clean it up as soon as I can)... ok
<rgreening> the settings menu is commented out for now as well
<rgreening> if some enterprising person wanted to hack on it, I'd be glad to assist in getting the fix in :)
<blizzz> however, when i click on settings it says: plasmoidviewer(14010) KTimeZoneWidget::setSelected: No such zone: "Local"
<rgreening> yep. it was a default in the code and the tz is likely not a valid tx to use in the code.
<rgreening> s/tx/tz
<blizzz> rgreening: i want to get into pythonplasmoiding, that's why i tested this out :)
<rgreening> cool. thats why I backported the library as well... the example was a victim though and needs some love. I may just write a more simple example to include once I get a better understanding myself.
<blizzz> i will try as well :)
<rgreening> good stuff
<blizzz> this is something exciting, i was waiting for months for python support :D
<blizzz> in our forum was a request for a tutoial/help once ago, so this is something one can convey it to the people in irc events or workshops
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-22
<echidnaman> yo
<Riddell> it's my very favourite antipodaean hedgehog
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> So, sup?
<Riddell> RC testing waiting on new images
<JontheEchidna> nice, nice
<Riddell> translations importing still ongoing
 * JontheEchidna hopes adept bugs aren't in too bad of a shape
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: haha, so the favorites problem was because of a patch
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> big suprise
<apachelogger> just like I said
 * JontheEchidna wonders if his brother applied any updates while he was away... probably not
<apachelogger> but this apachelogger fool didn't strace kbuildsycoca4 earlier and thus always looked at the wrong patches
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Czessi> morning :.-)
<JontheEchidna> looks like I missed a good meeting :(
<a|wen> hi Czessi
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: congrats on membership though :)
<a|wen> thx JontheEchidna :)
<Czessi> Hi a|wen
 * a|wen wonders who broke kdepim 3.5.10 so badly in all the cornercases
<Czessi> i'm too busy the last time. i've installed intrepid some days ago on my msi notebook and i've still some problems with bluetooth. is this problem known (kbluetooth chrashed)?
<a|wen> Czessi: there was a lot of talk lately about bluetooth beeing completely broken ... actually don't know if anybody managed to fix it
<Czessi> a|wen: thanks for this information. i've  backport the bluetooth packages to hardy and have still some problems too.
<a|wen> Czessi: bluetooth works fine for me in hardy
<Czessi> a|wen: for me too, but not the kde4 backported  stuff
<a|wen> oh ... that i know nothing about
<freeflying> Riddell: yes, skim make scim-bridge unusable in kde4 by now
<apachelogger> freeflying: there ain't is no skim for KDE 4
<apachelogger> freeflying: how would skim interfere with scim-bridge anyway?
<freeflying> apachelogger: seems the scim-panel-kde
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I wondered today wy we have that in the default install
<freeflying> apachelogger: skim?
<apachelogger> I figured it might make sense for the few KDE 3 apps we have left
<apachelogger> freeflying: yes
<freeflying> apachelogger: yes, its make no sense for kde4
<apachelogger> well, amarok for example is still at KDE 3
<apachelogger> same for digikam
<freeflying> apachelogger: skim is just thekde front end of scim
<apachelogger> freeflying: so it would work as well without skim?
<freeflying> apachelogger: sure
<freeflying> apachelogger: and with gtk-qt-engine-kde4, users may not know scim is a gtk stuff :)
 * apachelogger falls off his chair because drunk quite an amount of rum 
<apachelogger> I seriously shouldn't do conversation when I am unsober
<apachelogger> freeflying, Riddell: anywho, I think we should remove skim
<apachelogger> it didn't look too nice too me earlier
<apachelogger> the fact that there is no KDE 4 frontend (released, or in a RCS) doesn't make it any better IMHO
<jjesse> grumble updated my kubuntu install and can't connect to the wireless anymore
<JontheEchidna> Anybody know how to disable tap-touchpad-to-click with Intrepid?
<vorian> isn't it in keyboard settings
<vorian> prefs
<JontheEchidna> my dad couldn't find it...
<JontheEchidna> tapping always initiates a double click and it's driving him crazy
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks for finding the Ark patch.  Now can you make it work if I click on a diff.gz in Launchpad using Konqueror?
<rgreening> hey jtechidna
<ScottK> rgreening: I didn't have scrollback when I was here earlier from my phone.  Thanks for looking into it.
<rgreening> np. I figured out it wasnt getting to the plugin... apachelogger found why
<rgreening> :)
<Hobbsee> a surprising number of people still want kde3 for intrepid
<jjesse> been reading kubuntu-users lately?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> i only read the bits that fall in the moderation queueu
<jjesse> it seems like all they talk about that mailing list
<jjesse> how much they hate kde4 and then they never want to contribute to make it "better"
<Hobbsee> of course htey don't - they're users, and just want to whine
<yuriy> start a kubuntu-whiners ml
<jjesse> that's pretty much all that they do
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I hated KDE 4.0 as it was really feature lacking. However 4.1.2 is a lot better
<jjesse> i like 4.1.2 as well
<rgreening> especially the nice additions we have all added
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Even I like 4.1.2 and I hate everything new.
<rgreening> mr crotchety
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> rgreening: You forgot "Old and ..."
<rgreening> I didn't want to throw stones in a glass house (as it were)
<ScottK> Fortunately none of the whiners seem to have found my blog post from today.
<ScottK> I got some "Does this work" questions, but that's it.
<rgreening> heh
<jjesse> i should post on the kubuntu users mailing list then
<jjesse> i stoped responding "if you don't like it so much have made any suggestions to improve it or write code to get improved"
<rgreening> Well, with Hardy backports, they can keep KDE 3.5 for a while yet...
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> rgreening: Except 3.5.10 is in -updates now.
<ScottK> No need for backports.
<rgreening> you know what I mean hehe
<ScottK> There's no reason I want fgrlx-modaliases on a box with Intel graphics, right?
<rgreening> hmm... no dun believe so...
 * ScottK ponders moving the laptop over by the 17 year old's bedroom door (she went to be a long time ago) and playing fretsonfire.
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening needs to update python plasma from trunk...
<superm1> Hi kids, could someone using KDM comment about the directories used for auth files?
<superm1> do they actually end up in /var/lib/xdm/authdir/authfiles/* or somewhere else?
<jussi01> Morning all!
<metellius> apachelogger: yes, I noticed it
<metellius> thumbs up
<Hobbsee> ScottK: hah.  I'll have to try it, with the iso testing
<Riddell>  < slangasek> Riddell: kubuntu alternate and desktop are all updated and eager for testing
<Riddell> get testing folks!
<Riddell> ah, Tonio_, just the man for some CD testing :)
<davmor2> don't call you subtle Riddell for nothing then ;)
<Riddell> anyone fancy doing https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/RC/Kubuntu ?
<kwwii> Riddell: clicked on link, nothing happens
<kwwii> hrm, the usplash gets a different resolution as the ubuntu images from yesterday
<kwwii> ubuntu looked good and kubuntu is huge and scaled
<Riddell> kwwii: the wiki page?  that's because someone needs to create it
<kwwii> Riddell: I need to file a bug about the install window on the live cd, which package is that?
<Riddell> kwwii: ubiquity
<Riddell> kwwii: what's the bug?
<kwwii> Riddell: the Release Notes link cut off (bottom half not visible)
<Riddell> kwwii: I've fixed than in bzr
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, then there is no need to file a bug then :-)
<kwwii> ouch...Xsession: unable to launch failsafe X session --- x-terminal-emulator not found; aborting
<kwwii> Riddell: it appears that kde was not selected after first reboot
<seaLne> weird after updating and rebooting this morning kdm login was on the left head and the run command appears on the left aswell now, previously they were on the right head
<seaLne> the fun unpredictability continues ;)
<jussi01> seaLne: which graphics card do you have?
<seaLne> ati
<jussi01> hrm, I had preference for my dvi on my nvidia - it should clone IMHO
<kwwii> Riddell: I made a bug for kdm-kde4, hope that is the correct package
<seaLne> for intrepid wouldn't it just be kdm?
<Arby> kwwii: I had something similar, do your symptoms resemble bug 281950 at all?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281950 in ubuntu "KDE Cannot start from kdm or gdm" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281950
<kwwii> Arby: no, for me kdm starts fine, but after I type username and password I get an ugly X error message saying the Xsession failed...when I look at the session menu nothing is selected...selecting kde then makes everything work
<Arby> hmm, so slightly different bugs with the same work around
<seaLne> kwwii: encrypted /home?
<kwwii> seaLne: nope
<seaLne> Riddell: to confirm the rc wiki page dosen't seem to exist
<kwwii> wierd, when I log out and go back to kdm nothing looks selected in the session menu but it does add "previous" to kde and starts fine
<Riddell> seaLne: I know, I was requesting someone made it :)
<seaLne> ah :P
<apachelogger> kwwii: known glitch
<kwwii> apachelogger: well, now there is a bug for it :-)
<apachelogger> oh, where?
<Riddell> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/bugs/287488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287488 in kdebase-workspace "xsession not set to kde, cannot start desktop with message xsession failed" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> nicey
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> kwwii, Riddell: the 'after installation' part is a bit puzzling
<apachelogger> I did about 10 installations within the last couple of days and never faced that issue
<kwwii> apachelogger: did you format the drive? ie is it getting that setting from some previous installation?
<apachelogger> kwwii: no, completely formatted drive
<kwwii> apachelogger: hrm, freaky...I think I will install again and see if it happens again
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> kwwii: you previously had kde 4 from hardy on that machine?
<kwwii> Riddell: no, it had an ubuntu install from yesterdays daily
<Riddell> hmm, so maybe it's trying to start gnome and failing
<Riddell> it really should do that warning though
<kwwii> Riddell: the thing is, why doesn't it start some failsafe system?
<seaLne> its not designed to?
<Riddell> that would be too clever
<kwwii> seaLne: erm, so if kde doesn't start you shouldn't be able to use your computer at all?
<kwwii> but anyway
<seaLne> should kget leave its icon in the middle of my screen while running? not realy played with it before
<Riddell> seaLne: yeah, there's a reason we don't have kget on the CDs
<seaLne> kwwii: i was just sugesting why it dosen't not saying that in all circumstances it was good
<kwwii> you know, it is kinda hard to test kde4 for bugs...there are so many little things wrong
<Riddell> it has the weirdest UI
<kwwii> seaLne: yeah, I understand
<kwwii> like clicking in the menu to logout, getting the logging out window, clicking on logout to do it immediately, returning to the desktop and then after a few seconds loging out, same thing with shutdown
<seaLne> the returning to the desktop i find more confusing than being asked to confirm
 * supert0nes loves the new adept, but will like it even more when it uses the extenders notifications
<Riddell> supert0nes: hugs go to mornfall
<Riddell> supert0nes: extenders notifications?
<supert0nes> i just read a blog about them on planet
<apachelogger> kwwii: it would eventually start the failsafe session, but Riddell didn't allow me to add the failsafe's deps to kubuntu-desktop :P
<supert0nes> ahh yes aseigo posted something. very nice notification system
<kwwii> Riddell: so I can confirm that on a clean formated install this does *not* happen
<kwwii> kdm works fine, the desktop starts, etc
<apachelogger> it woudl have been nice to know what the actual .dmrc entry was when it didn't login
<kwwii> apachelogger: yes, that probably would have been good :p
<kwwii> apachelogger: now that I look at it again...there was a gnome entry before and now there is not
<Arby> apachelogger: I did my upgrade in a VM, I could revert to previous snapshot and try again if that's useful
<kwwii> shouldn't konqueror open to a size in which the whole start page is shown without scrolling?
<Riddell> seele is the dudette for default window sizes
<kwwii> ahhh, so the size is simply set somewhere...ie there is no logic behind it
<kwwii> erm, not saying that women do not use logic
<Riddell> Description=Konqueror initial default size
<Riddell> size=750,560
<Riddell> of course it might depend on your font settings, which might depend on your monitor
<apachelogger> kwwii: would be very helpful, if an entry is not valid KDM would show http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot175.png so this issue is kind of weird
<kwwii> apachelogger: totally agree. in addition it would be nice if the selected option showed up as selected
<kwwii> all radio buttons are empty every time I start kdm, even if something is selected
<kwwii> but when I click on a selection it then shows as selected
<seele> kwwii:i actually made the konq size a little bigger than the programmed default but it still seems to be too small for some screens.  The font wraps weird and not all the boxes show up
<seele> kwwii: the problem with 800,600 is that is too big for eees :(
<seele> we should probably think about two different configs for mobile vs desktop
<kwwii> seele: in my case the start page gets cut in half...not the best representation but I understand the problem
<kwwii> on an eee it should probably just have a smaller formated start page or some logic to make things work better
<seele> hum.. that shouldnt be the case at all.. can you send me a screenshot?
<kwwii> sure, one second
<kwwii> well, it is no exactly cut in half, I take that back...http://sinecera.de/screen.png
<kwwii> stil ugly though
<seele> yeah, i'ts not 600 in height :-/
<seele> kwwii: if you think it is a big deal we might be able to change it to 600 since it is one little option
<seele> Riddell: ^?
<seele> uh..
<seele> hmm
<apachelogger> oh my, it is capslockday again
<apachelogger> Nightrose: PLING
<kwwii> seele: my guess is that it is too late for changes like that
<Nightrose> apachelogger: PLONG
<apachelogger> Nightrose: YOU ARE ON INTREPID?
<Nightrose> NOPE HONEY
<apachelogger> :(
 * apachelogger COULD USE HIS VM
<mornfall> w.t.f.
<jussi01> apachelogger: IS THERE SOMETHING YOU NEED TESTED THAT I CAN HELP WITH?
<kwwii> apachelogger: is there something I can test for you?
<jussi01> :P
<mornfall> -->
<mornfall> : - P
<apachelogger> AMAROK-NIGHTLY NEEDS TESTING, AND MY MACHINE IS PRETTY BUSY BUILDING KDE-NIGHTLY RIGHT NOW
<Nightrose> apachelogger: are you aware that kde.nightly on hardy currently has update problems?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: HOW SO?
<Nightrose> SEC ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/m3818d7f3
<apachelogger> Nightrose: JUST TRY AGAIN, APPARENTLY THE FILE WAS MOVED AROUND
<Nightrose> try again what?
<apachelogger> UPGRADING
<Nightrose> i did
<apachelogger> Nightrose: OR TRY DIST-UPGRADE
<Nightrose> k
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is your shift key broken?
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://capslockday.com/
<Nightrose> apachelogger: doesn't help
<apachelogger> Nightrose: TWICE
<jussi01> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jussi01> :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: still
<apachelogger> HM
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I LAUNCH A REBUILD, IF IT DOESN'T WORK AFTER THAT, SOMEONE DIDN'T REMOVE THE FILE AFTER MOVING
<Nightrose> alright
<ScottK> Arrrr. I'd rather me be talking like a pirate.
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> <3 TALK LIKE A PIRATE DAY
<Riddell> davmor2: wubi installs work for you in kubuntu?  you get ubiquity showing up on reboot?
<davmor2> Riddell: yeap
<davmor2> it takes a while but it shows up in the end :)
<jtechidna> apachelogger: HAI2U, AND GOOD MORNING
<apachelogger> HOLA JontheEchidna
 * JontheEchidna WONDERS
<JontheEchidna> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<JontheEchidna> \O/
<rgreening> g'day
<Riddell> good morning rgreening
<rgreening> :) how are thou Riddell
<Riddell> spacious, my lodgers have moved out
<rgreening> ah.. room to grow
<rgreening> what's on todays radar that I can help with?
<ScottK> ISO testing
<rgreening> I need a new computer... so I can keep one for mucking around with
<Riddell> you can try virtualbox or the like
<ScottK> Plus there are Live CD test cases too.
<rgreening> I have vbox and tested intrepid with it. seemed fine
<rgreening> ScottK: ok, point me to them
<rgreening> Riddell: I assume a vbox install of hardy and up to intrepid would be useful then too
<Riddell> rgreening: certainly would
<rgreening> Riddell: how should I up in hardy then, via adept release upgrade or launch from iso or something
<Riddell> rgreening: follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ScottK> Riddell: It'd be handy to have the link to the iso tracker in /topic
<Riddell> ScottK: go for it
<rgreening> ty
<ScottK> Riddell: Right.  Then I'd have to find it.
<ScottK> OK.  In a moment.
 * rgreening loads vbox with hardy
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Please test RC candidates and upgrades http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<rgreening> hey claydoh
<claydoh> hi rgreening
<rgreening> you still looking at a FAQ for Kubuntu KDE4 users.... want some assistance...
<claydoh> yes,will get mor typed and posted somewhere today i have some partial stuff typed out,
<rgreening> ok, let me know. I'll help fill in the gaps :)
 * claydoh hates his 12+hour days at work
<claydoh> ok and thanks!
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> ~np
<kubotu> rgreening listened to "Flawless (Go to the City)" by George Michael [Patience, 2004] 17 hours ago
<rgreening> omg... oops
<claydoh> ?
<claydoh> :)
 * rgreening must remember to turn of random song selections
<claydoh> nothing wrong with that ;)
<claydoh> how cold is it up in your area,m rgreening?
<claydoh> we have our first snow threat here in MAine
<rgreening> haha... you had snow before I did
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> It's quite mild today
<claydoh> no, just the threat here rain instead
<ScottK> claydoh: Where in Maine?
<rgreening> hrm... here's hoping we can hold it off
<claydoh> Bangor, Brewer actually
<rgreening> I was in Bangor last year... well drove through... on the way to Kittery
<ScottK> Ah.  I've spent winters in Bath and Portland.
<rgreening> Maine is beautiful
<claydoh> ScottK: well tha's just northern Mass anyway :)
<ScottK> Well I've also spent a winter in Iceland and it was far colder in Maine.
<Riddell> 14:52 < pitti> Kubuntu DVD images available on cdimage and ISO tracker
<ScottK> Debian Bug 503095 only affects making updated translations, not using ones we have, right?
<ubottu> Debian bug 503095 in lokalize "lokalize: sometimes remove all non-Cyrillic characters from po-files" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/503095
<Riddell> apachelogger: I just had the kdm problem on an upgrade from kde 4 hardy
<Riddell> .dmrc had Session=default
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell: upgraded from a stock KDE 4 installation?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<ScottK> Riddell: For Jaunty should we have a spec on Akonadi integration?  How much do we want?  Do we want it by default?  ...
<apachelogger> ScottK: that depends in every single aspect on upstream
<apachelogger> not much choice we have there, if KDE decides akonadi integration is stable/usable enough for 4.2 then the legacy stuff will only be supported through akonadi
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Urgh.
 * ScottK is not looking forward to the day his mail gets stuffed in some opaque file structure.
<apachelogger> dbs > file :P
<ScottK> I can't grep that.
<apachelogger> you can query it
<ScottK> And yes, I do use grep on may maildirs
<apachelogger> in any case it should be more reliable than the old scheme
<jcastro> I am looking for Kubuntu sessions for openweek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<jcastro> holler at me if you have questions!
 * apachelogger thinks JontheEchidna could do a session
<JontheEchidna> maybeh
<JontheEchidna> so do we want a general "LOL HALP US" type session?
<JontheEchidna> or maybe something a bit more interesting...
<apachelogger> <3 interesting
<jcastro> yeah, something interesting, I'm trying to shake it up to make the sessions more unique
 * JontheEchidna thinks about it for a bit
<jcastro> instead of rehashes from the last time
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: "Why Kubuntu's KDE release handling is superior to any other" :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> "lol we are awesome, the end"
<JontheEchidna> *cue awesomeness wallpaper
<rgreening> I may be interested in presenting something... but I need to think on it... get some ideas
<ScottK> rgreening: Usability feautres for the elderly?
<rgreening> codine for coders
<apachelogger> <3 codeine
 * rgreening can't spell
<apachelogger> though it had rendering glitches
 * apachelogger is one package away from a KDE trunk desktop :D
<rgreening> kool
 * rgreening is updating plasma python... maybe fixed the example...
<apachelogger> i386 build of kde-nightly-kdebase 20081022+svn874850-0neon1 in ubuntu intrepid RELEASE
<apachelogger>  Build started 1 minute ago on iridium (virtual)
<apachelogger> \o/
<rgreening> hehe
<freeflying> apachelogger: how many kde3 applications do we have in kubuntu intrepid?
<supert0ne1> rgreening: that example worked for me the clock
<apachelogger> freeflying: apt-cache rdepends kdelibs4c2a
<rgreening> supert0ne1: ?
<rgreening> supert0ne1: but the hands/time isn't, right?
<supert0ne1> oh
<rgreening> cuase I commented out the dataengine
<supert0ne1> i guess i didn't look that far into it
<rgreening> s/cuase/cause
<rgreening> ok...
<rgreening> hehe
<supert0ne1> so thats why it runs now
<supert0ne1> heh
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I have an update for the package. building it now
<rgreening> so, I may have a 10% working clock soonish
<rgreening> s/10/100
<rgreening> lol
<davmor2> Riddell: around
<nixternal> OK, I don't think the issue I am seeing is 100% X, I think krandr is the issue and it is a pita to figure out
<nixternal> hrmm, I have even nuked my krandrrc and still have the issue
<davmor2> Guys oem is broke on kubuntu again
<Riddell> hmm
<davmor2> Riddell: I think it might be tied into your issue with wubi too it sounds similar
<davmor2> Riddell: also heno I think is running a desktop install to confirm on desktop version too
<txwikinger> My plasma crashed
<kwwii> my lcd is working fine :p
<claydoh> rgreening: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/kubuntu/KDE3-KDE4Migration bare and ugly so far
<rgreening> claydoh: thanks. I'll have a read
<apachelogger> claydoh: it suggest an upgrade with 9.04
<apachelogger> we are trying to support upgrades from 8.04 => 9.04 as good as possible, can't say the same about 9.10 really
<apachelogger> s/suggests/should suggest
<claydoh> so 8.04 to 8.10 are unsupported officially
<apachelogger> 8.04 => 9.10 aren't
<apachelogger> 8.04 => 8.10 is supported but not prompted automagically because of the "I might want to stick with KDE 3" cases
<apachelogger> but AFAIK 8.04 will prompt for upgrade once 9.04 is release, which is then suggested because upgrades to 9.10 can cause problems
<apachelogger> Tonio_: drf__ in #kde-devel seems to be (wants to be) working on policykit integration for 4.2, you should talk to him
<\sh> apachelogger: just a reminder: 11th january -> \sh birthday -> please send this as birthday present: http://www.comsciences.com/product.htm
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what do you say, should we get \sh such a thingy?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: if you pay for it yes ;-)
 * apachelogger was thinking about a shared effort :P
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> <- poor student, remember?
<apachelogger> <- poor unemployed
<apachelogger> Nightrose: best idea, we just sell our xmas presents
<Nightrose> heh nope
<Nightrose> not gonna happen
<Nightrose> sorry
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> \sh: Nightrose ain't loving you
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you know my heart belongs to you, don't you?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> ohh wait
<Nightrose> not true
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> exactly!
 * apachelogger feels the lies
<rgreening> _Sime: you around?
<apachelogger> causes a very weird vibration in the force
<Nightrose> hehe
<\sh> apachelogger: hehehe
 * \sh 's heart belongs to apachelogger ,->
<apachelogger> also applies vice versa
<\sh> ok...EOB for today...going home now
<apachelogger> Riddell: apparently kdm-kde4 doesn't get removed
<Riddell> apachelogger: the init script and config files don't
<Riddell> we can't purge it because the config script is now used by kdm
<apachelogger> hm, ok
<apachelogger> *rebooting*
<jjesse> yay back up over 1000 juice points... more amazon gift certificates :)
<jjesse> doh wrong channel sorry bout that
<Riddell> congratulations though, on whatever that is
<_Sime> juice is normally healthy. Well done jjesse!
<_Sime> rgreening: yessssss
<_Sime> Riddell: do you (or anyone else) know when Guidance was first shipped as part of Kubuntu?
<rgreening> _Sime: hey... I'm playing with the plasma python stuff
<_Sime> and you are having trouble building everything??
<rgreening> _Sime: and have an issue. the pyclock crashes when connecting to pytime
<rgreening> it's all built....
<_Sime> well done. Now grab the SIP & PyQt4 snapshots from riverbank and rebuild again.
<_Sime> that's a known bug.
<rgreening> _Sime: oh...
<_Sime> I've got a half written wiki page here describing how to set this up...
<_Sime> and what you need.
<rgreening> _Sime: omg... link....
<rgreening> :)
<_Sime> it is just that you people are faster and keener that I had expected. ;-)
<rgreening> _Sime: I've been wanting this sooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad
<rgreening> _Sime: the other potential issue is the sip files for 4.1.2 vs what's in trunk. you used twine to gen those... do you have details on getting this accurate for 4.1.2 using twine? or some hints?
<_Sime> hehe
 * rgreening bows down to _Sime
<_Sime> the wiki page is actually just in my email client right now.
<_Sime> You're really keen to get that on 4.1.2. why exactly?
<rgreening> some missing bits I want to implement in plasma/python
<rgreening> some things I miss from KDE 3.5 and couldn't be bothered with coding them in C++ atm
<rgreening> plus trying to learn python... and want a stable/release of KDE to work in (it's my only desktop)
<_Sime> just run trunk in a nested X.
<_Sime> that is what I do.
<_Sime> works well.
<rgreening> I want the apps I make available to me in a production env is the problem
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> any change you can fwd me what you have written?
<rgreening> s/change/chance
<rgreening> and then i'm in your debt and owe you a favor sometime :)
<yuriy> _Sime: dapper IIRC, but not sure, could have been breezy
<_Sime> yuriy: wasn't dapper the longer term release? maybe it was edgy.
<yuriy> no, it was definitely already in dapper
<yuriy> _Sime: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance
<_Sime> yuriy: ok, thanks.
<Riddell> sime guidance was in the first kubuntu i think
<Riddell> certainly the second
<Riddell> so hoary or breezy
<_Sime> I don't think so...
<_Sime> I swear I had kubuntu before I had guidance going.
<Riddell> maybe i'm wrong
<yuriy> it was in breezy https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+publishinghistory
<_Sime> was it that long ago???
<rgreening> _Sime: do you know what specific commit(s) in SIP PyQt4 fixes the issue?
<_Sime> rgreening: no, the snapshots don't really show commits.
<rgreening> oh... hmm... ok. thanks.
<rgreening> _Sime: could it be simply due to the non-export of certain symbols? I seem to remember having a similar issue with pyqt and sip a long while back with Gentoo...
<_Sime> what's the problem?
<rgreening> i'll paste.. 1 sec...
<rgreening> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61132/
<rgreening> _Sime ^
<apachelogger> kde rev 864309
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=864309&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 864309
<rgreening> _Sime: and there is a time engine already in plasma. should the pytime one not use pytime (the files contain time as the engine)
<_Sime> rgreening:  pytime is just a demo. The plugin names should be different now.
<_Sime> rgreening: I'm a bit fuzzy on what the .desktop file should contain.
<_Sime> rgreening: I can't only assume that PyQt was built against the wrong version of Python(??)
<rgreening> hmm... ok. So pyclock uses the system time dataengine. that's clearer now. :)
<rgreening> I'll check on the PyQt build... see if a rebuild fixes...
<rgreening> _Sime: you indicated a issue needing newer SIP/PyQt4 though... and that's related to the segfaults... correct?
<rgreening> sorry to be a bother :'}
<_Sime> rgreening: SIP is needed otherwise it all crash when data is sent from the data engine.
<_Sime> rgreening: new PyQt is needed for the events to work correctly in Plasma applets.
<_Sime> rgreening: (an event type wasn't being correctly downcast in PyQt)
<rgreening> _Sime: okies :)  cool.... ty...
<_Sime> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Python_Support
<rgreening> awesome
<_Sime> if you have something useful to add to the page, then plz do so.
<ScottK> We prefer kdesudo over kdesu, right?
<rgreening> _Sime: 2 last things and I'm out of your hair while I try and beat this into submission 1) how do I re-generate the proper .sip files for 4.1.2 (twine?) and 2) do you know roughly what snapshot it started working for PyQt and SIP?
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger points his laser screwdriver at kdm
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes, kdesu doesn't exaclty work very well with sudo
 * apachelogger feels a disturbance in the force when he points his laser scewdriver at genkdmconf
<_Sime> rgreening: twine isn't 100% automatic. So no, running it to generate the sip files is definately not trivial. But if things are missing then they should fail at compile time.
<rgreening> _Sime: ok. I used your .sip files and had to mod in 3 places... it compiles fine then...
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not sure when or who genkdmconf is executed, but I think it is directly related to the session issue
<apachelogger> s/who/how
<apachelogger> Riddell: see the 08_genkdmconf.diff patch in workspace, it removes the session action and replaces it with . /etc/X11/Xsession
<apachelogger> that is probably why default tries to launch x-terminal-emulator and not startkde
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: facts about patches
<kubotu> I know nothing about patches
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: facts about workarounds
<kubotu> [6/12] "...and apachelogger hates workarounds"
<ScottK> apachelogger: You might want to mention that here: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/10/22/network-upgrade-for-kubuntu-desktops-804-lts-810/
<apachelogger> bah, the kdm/xdm code is so confusing :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: according to the changelog you added the patch, please take a look at it, I can't find anything else that relates as strong to the issue
<apachelogger> also kdm is not very helpfulwith debugging :S
<Riddell> busy install testing just now
<Riddell> that isn't from debian?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: was looking at the wrong package, it is in debian as well
<apachelogger> the changelog doesn't indicate when it was added though, so I guess it is from KDE 3
<Riddell> what is the upstream?
<paran> anybody know how to get oprofile to detect symbols in the libQt<blah>.debug files from libqt4-dbg?
<paran> I am trying to determine why kmail in intrepid eats 100% CPU and is really really unresponsive
<ScottK> So who's been busy all day doing release notes for the RC?
<ScottK> nixternal: Any chance you could bang out some release notes for us?
<nixternal> when are they do?
<nixternal> I can work on them tonight some I think
<ScottK> RC is tomorrow.  slangasek was asking for NOW, but if you can do it tonight, I don't see anyone else raising their hand.
<ScottK> nixternal: ^^
<nixternal> right, I won't be able to work on them for about another 3 to 4 hours at a minimum
<ScottK> Go for it.
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks for continuing to follow up on KDE 3.5.10 bugs.
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/RC/Kubuntu
<nixternal> ScottK: ^^ that is where they will live
<ScottK> OK
<nixternal> in roughly 3 hours, ping me again so I don't forget like an idiot :)
<nixternal> err, I have this great feature called a freakin' reminder in Kontact :P
<a|wen> ScottK: no problem; i'll continue to do that, so just add the kde3.5.10 tag if any new pops up
<ScottK> Great.  Because in 3 hours I'll be schlepping children to/from ballet classes.
<ScottK> a|wen: Will do.  apachelogger has been good about flagging them.
 * DaSkreech opens Khelp to look for 'Freaking reminder'
<ScottK> DaSkreech: I suspect you need a special Chicago language pack for that.
<DaSkreech> whadda talkin' bout?
<moenicke> yay Chicago :)
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah, I saw that :) ... though sadly the kdepim regressions seen atm is far from trivial
<DaSkreech> Packages for Beta 2?
<ScottK> Well the Freakin Reminder was for nixternal to do release notes for the Intrepid RC.
<ScottK> The kdepim discussion is about KDE3.5.10 in Hardy
<DaSkreech> ScottK: I meant are there any packages for Beta 2 available :)
<ScottK> Beta 2 of what?
<DaSkreech> Koffice
<ScottK> Oh.  No idea.
<nixternal> don't be dissin' chicago homeslice
<nixternal> it is cold in chicago today....i would like to hit up the pubs tonight, but I have to do release notes instead :P
<txwikinger> nixternal: you talking Chicago Pie again?
<Arby> a|wen yet another kdepim one for you then, bug 177566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177566 in kdepim "marking a recurring kontact to-do as complete causes application crash" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177566
<nixternal> I am talking Chicago's finest beer, Goose Island's 312
<a|wen> Arby: is it a kde3.5.10 regression?
<Arby> not a regression no, just a crash that still occurs. are you just looking for regressions?
<a|wen> Arby: i'm atm specifically looking for regressions between 3.5.9 and 3.5.10
<Riddell> paran: i suspect that doesn't work
<Arby> ok
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Do you know of any Koffice Beta 2 packages for Ibex ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes we had packages last week when it released see kubuntu.org
<Riddell> paran: i think the way the libraries point to the debug ones is wrong
<ScottK> nixternal: slangasek is mostly interested in the bad news kind of release notes, upgrade instructions, warnings, etc.
<paran> Riddell: would seem that way... I just noticed that simply replacing the real library with the .debug one seems to work though
<Riddell> paran: ah, interesting, if inelegant
<seele> was RC today or tomorrow?
<Riddell> tomorrow
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Can't see koffice 2 in adept for some reason
<Riddell> did you add the repository?  is this adept manager not adept installer?  try searching for "koffice2"?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> It's there on the command line
<DaSkreech>  I can apt-cache policy koffice-kde4 and install etc
<DaSkreech>  can't see it at all in Adept
<DaSkreech> Beta 2
<Riddell> might need xapian updated
<DaSkreech> As in Adept Beta 2
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> latest version
<Riddell> run /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index
<DaSkreech> Riddell: :-)
<jameswf> Soooo i have a system i need to wipe, how close are we if i upgrade now wil god kill a kitten or.......
<Riddell> jameswf: works for me
<DaSkreech> jameswf: you down with KDE4?
<jameswf> eh no
<jameswf> I am waiting for KDE 4.99
<DaSkreech> jameswf: Loooong wait
 * DaSkreech sighs
<DaSkreech> No kubuntu-desktop in adept either
<DaSkreech> Am I correct in saying that for Ibex we will have KDE3 but not a Kubuntu KDE3 ?
<seele> eh?
<seele> there are backports, but there is no Kubuntu Intrepid Ibex KDE3 edition
<DaSkreech> There will not be a kubuntu-desktop package for KDE3 but you can install KDE3
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: maybe adept should rebuild xaipian index when reloading packages after modifying sources.list via s-p-kde?
<DaSkreech> WOuld be nice
<JontheEchidna> iirc mornfall either made xapian updates not happen very often at all if at all since it takes so long and it rebuilt on every startup in the alphas
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: ^thoughts?
<DaSkreech> seele: Doh! I was to check on you bringing in Wine :-)
<seele> DaSkreech: i have to still make sure i can go
<DaSkreech> seele: So you install KDE3?
<DaSkreech> Or just blessed apps?
<seele> DaSkreech: i am teaching a uni class and the semester begins the same week
<seele> DaSkreech: i havent run kde3 since 4.1.1 came out
<DaSkreech> Move the class here :)
<DaSkreech> seele: The metaphorical you in Ibex :-P
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-23
<jameswf> my expieriences with kde4 is that it is clunky and I am a icon packrat so 10,000 icons on my desktop wih kde4 is unusible
<JontheEchidna> in my experiences a desktop with 10,000 icons is clunky :P The good news is that you'll be able to set a folderview as the entire desktop so that it looks like a normal desktop
<JontheEchidna> in KDE 4.2
 * jameswf waits patiently
<blizzz> maybe someone has a clue, why my QTableView has uncheckable checkboxes and how i get rid of them? i tried out every attribute of it... do i need a delegate? that's how it looks: http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cbtblviewhd8.png
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: He can do that with a smaller Folder view now :)
<sebas> Is there a doc about dist-upgrade hardy->intrepid?
<sebas> Or should I just s/hardy/intrepid in sources.list ?
 * DaSkreech shrugs
<DaSkreech> I just wiped my machine :-)
<NamShub> sebas: dont do that
<NamShub> or if you do, replace all "packages-kde4" for their "packages" equivalent
<seele> sebas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes mornfall did mention that the other day
<NamShub> if hardy-kde4, obviosuly
<sebas> anybody knows if the stock xorg ati driver will make my x1300 happy?
<sebas> I heard rumours about exa + composite working
<sebas> seele: Lovely.
<sebas> I've no kde4 packages installed
<Riddell> sebas: try a live CD and find out
<sebas> Riddell: there seems to be a beta driver for that card packaged as well, so I can probably fall back.
<sebas> I'm moderately positive I'll find a way to get X up
<JontheEchidna> http://www.thinkin-lincoln.com/index.php?strip_id=739
<Riddell> freeflying: I should remove skim from the archive?
<DaSkreech> Does Kubuntu desktop pull in Thunderbird?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> possibly some language-support does, but that would be a bug
<DaSkreech> Hmmm
<DaSkreech> No idea how it got installed as my default e-mail clinet
<freeflying> Riddell: you wanna drop skim from repositary? or drop it to universe?
<Riddell> freeflying: you tell me :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can't recreate this login problem, if I set .dmrc to default it logs in fine to KDE
<freeflying> Riddell: let it sit in universe then :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I wonder if the /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc file from kde 4 is still hanging around and that's the issue
<Riddell> from hardy kde 4
<mornfall> Riddell: Hi.
<mornfall> Riddell: http://rafb.net/p/wqJrAq48.html -- can you get that into Adept package yet?
<Riddell> freeflying: demoted
<mornfall> Riddell: Fixes the installer crashes that have been reported.
<Riddell> mornfall: can do
<NamShub> Im looking for a "tutorial" to create / install / test a path the ubuntu way...
<NamShub> *patch
<mornfall> I don't have time to get a release done now, I present a paper in a few hours. And then I'm likely to be away till Monday or so.
<freeflying> Riddell: how many difference between the qt in intrepid and sid?
<Riddell> freeflying: minimal, maybe debian have added some patches recently I don't know
<freeflying> Riddell: its so strange then, I can use scim's xim with qt in intrepid, but it dosen't work in sid
<Riddell> mornfall: that pastebin doesn't have a download as plain text option?
<mornfall> Not that I know. I can record it and you can get it off darcs?
<Riddell> mornfall: I can do it by hand easily enough
<mornfall> I'm pushing already.
<jjesse> if i have a "bug" with the alternate installer what package is that?
<mornfall> Riddell: Done.
<Riddell> jjesse: debian-installer
<jjesse> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> mornfall: uploaded, thanks, good luck with the presentation
<mornfall> Thanks.
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Do well
<seele> mornfall: in bocca al lupo
<Riddell> now if only babelfish had a latin option
<seele> in to the mouth of the wolf
<seele> and the response is "may it die!"
<seele> it's like break a leg
<Riddell> poor wolfy
<seele> you would rather it eat mornfall?!
<Riddell> I'd rather they sat down and worked through their mutial differences to create an amicable solution
<seele> the tea would get cold long before that happens :P
<mornfall> The Quaker is speaking.
<mornfall> (Anyhow, I do not disagree.)
<Riddell> mornfall: yeah, you're supposed to be asleep :)
 * seele looks at the clock
<mornfall> It's 9:37 am.
<seele> mornfall: he probably means by you supposed to be asleep, he is really supposed to be asleep
<mornfall> seele: Apparently so.
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh, is it /usr/bin/x-session-manager ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I wonder if that somehow isn't set or is set wrong in hardy to intrepid upgrades
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I have seen you.
<JontheEchidna> oh noes!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Riddell> mornfall: where are you?
<mornfall> Seoul, Korea.
<Riddell> how exciting
<mornfall> I like it here, it's great.
<Riddell> seele: do you have that machine which you upgraded from hardy kde 4 around?
<Riddell> seele: if so what does /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager point to?
<seele> lemme start it up
<seele> mornfall: do you have a tshirt that says "I've got Seoul"? i had a korean friend who love wearing one like that, hehe
<mornfall> Heh. Funnily enough, in Czech/Slovak, it's spelt Soul.
<seele> Riddell: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<Riddell> seele: that'll be it then
<seele> that's the problem or i'm dismissed?
<Riddell> seele: that's the problem, you may go about your business while I ponder a solution
<Riddell> mornfall: how's your dpkg knowledge?  if I upgrade a package does the postinst get called with "configure"?
<seele> Riddell: right on, i'll be sitting around with nothing else to do until you call again :P
<mornfall>      old-prerm upgrade new-version
<mornfall>      new-preinst upgrade old-version
<Riddell> mm, so debian policy tells me
<mornfall> (unpack)
<mornfall>      old-postrm upgrade new-version
<mornfall>      postinst configure most-recently-configured-version
<mornfall> I think.
<mornfall> (That last would be new-postinst...)
<Riddell> well, I'll leave that to compile overnight and go to sleep
<jjesse> night
<Riddell> nixternal: you working on that RC wiki page?
<rgreening> _Sime: you rock! and so does Planet KDE :)
<ScottK> [21:59] <slangasek> Riddell: we're still missing kubuntu desktop auto-resize tests?
<ScottK> [22:00] <slangasek> and a lot more on kubuntu alternate amd64
<ScottK> Times -0400
<ScottK> Anyone up for some testing ^^^
<jjesse> ummm not really but how can i hlep?
<ScottK> Got any amd64?
<jjesse> nope sorry
<Hobbsee> [13:01] <Hobbsee> i'll do a kubuntu desktop autoresize test today
<Hobbsee> [13:02] <Hobbsee> (pending a lack of fire)
<Hobbsee> but that's i386
<ScottK> Right, so who's got AMD64?
<Hobbsee> not me :)
<ScottK> nixternal does, but he's either out at a bar or writing release notes.
 * ScottK doesn't have any either.
<ScottK> jjesse: You could hunt down someone with AMD64 willing to do some testing ...
<jjesse> ok
<mornfall> Done.
<ScottK> Which?  Testing?
<mornfall> ScottK: Talk.
<NamShub> -- /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk:3: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory what am i missing?
<ScottK> NamShub: Build-dep on quilt
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Dear Echidna... could you please re-check lp#268106 against latest adept?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I mean, KDE#170835 : - )
<mornfall> And with latest, I mean the one Riddell uploaded a little while ago.
<ScottK> mornfall: That one hasn't been accepted yet.  It won't be until after the RC is released.
<JontheEchidna> The patch is small enough, I can patch/build the package manually
<NamShub> 130 megs i hope its the ok solution ;)
<mornfall> Ah.
<mornfall> ScottK: I have been reaming launchpad just now looking where it has gone... : - )
 * ScottK hands mornfall https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<mornfall> Danke schön, Mr. ScottK.
<nixternal> ScottK: what all do we want in these release notes?
<nixternal> I have been messing around with my wmii and zsh configs
<nixternal> wasn't paying attention to time at all
<ScottK> Probably not htat.
<ScottK> that
<nixternal> and my amd64 box is toast
<mornfall> nixternal: Hehe.
<mornfall> nixternal: One word: xmonad.
<ScottK> I think it ought to start out with some kind of "KDE4 is really kewl, but doesn't quite do everything KDE3 did yet, so check with the Live CD BEFORE you upgrade to make sure it does what you need" warning.
<nixternal> mornfall: played with that a few weeks back, I liked wmii better
<mornfall> Oh. Maybe you are not a Haskell person. : - )
<nixternal> you got it :)
<mornfall> Bummer.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: That search bug is fixed too
<JontheEchidna> :]
<mornfall> Good.
<nixternal> I am trying to become a Haskell person...I hang out with all of teh Haskell devs in Chicago so they are teaching me to like it on a daily basis
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What does nixternal want to put in the release notes.
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> we have robustified/sexed adept
<nixternal> we need to get another Kubuntu whipping boy, I am tired of doing that...been doing it for over 3 years now :P
<ScottK> nixternal: You'd rather just do Vist full time then?
<ScottK> Vist/Vista
<nixternal> don't that is not a win/win situation, I am still a whipping boy for someone
<nixternal> don't that?
<nixternal> wth was I trying to say there
<JontheEchidna> yeah, using Vista means you're Ballmer's whipping boy
<ScottK> Something Chicagoish no doubt
<JontheEchidna> developers developers developers developers!
<mornfall> nixternal: Oh, you'll learn to love it.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What's broken?
<ScottK> or missing
<JontheEchidna> oh, we're looking for broken things
<mornfall> That was to nixternal not JontheEchidna.
<ScottK> Yeah.  Let's get the bad news done first.
<mornfall> : - )
<JontheEchidna> uh, bluetooth is basically borked until after Intrepid
<ScottK> Good point.
<JontheEchidna> with any fixes going into -updates if it gets fixed
<nixternal> putStrLn "Kubuntu Rocks!"
<ScottK> nixternal: If you need bluetooth do NOT upgrade.
<nixternal> about all I remember right about now :)
<ScottK> That's a great point.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> to late
<ScottK> Some people are having trouble with wired networking an NM.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it started to intermittantly work/not work with the upgrade to 0.7
<JontheEchidna> rgreening was just lucky not to have problems start until the most recent upgrade
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> I found that plugging the cord into a second NIC helped
<mornfall> nixternal: sequence_ $ putStrLn `fmap` [case x of ' ' -> "" ; y -> "Give me a " ++ [y] | x <- "Kubuntu Rocks"]
<rgreening> I had issues off and on... its fixed one day b0rked the next
<JontheEchidna> but then that started not working and I just set up /etc/network/interfaces manually
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: same
<ScottK> nixternal: see Bug #280762 -but it's not everyone
<nixternal> mornfall: thanks for making my eyes cross on that one :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280762 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager under kde4 doesn't recognize the static IP connections that I have configured. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280762
<jjesse> wow can't bleive it is still raining
<ScottK> Missing language packs is another
<mornfall> nixternal: It might be better to just putStr $ unlines [case x of ' ' -> "" ; y -> "Give me a " ++ [y] | x <- "Kubuntu Rocks"]
<jjesse> what exactly does the missing lnaguage packs mean?  i get that on a fresh install and i only have english installed
<nixternal> ScottK: any word on the missing language packs?
<ScottK> jjesse: That's not the issue.  The real issue is the ones that really are gone
<ScottK> nixternal: Dunno
<ScottK> Definitely not here for RC
<nixternal> also, do these have to be like all of our other release notes in the past, or is slangasek going to copy/paste them into the main ones?
<ScottK> See Bug 259180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259180 in kde-l10n-nl "KDE translation packages (kde-l10n-xx) missing on Intrepid" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259180
<jjesse> i thiought they were going to be like our normal release notes
<ScottK> The bad news he'll copyt/paste into the main ones
<jjesse> you know like the ones you aalways do :)
<nixternal> I hope not...because I don't have time to do the normal release notes right now
<nixternal> someone can go through and fix them up though
<ScottK> The "we're so cool" part we get to do.
<nixternal> I can at least get stuff started
<ScottK> Looking at the milestoned bugs, that's all I see.
<mornfall> nixternal: sequence_ $ ((>> sleep 1) . putStrLn) `fmap` [case x of ' ' -> "" ; y -> "Give me a " ++ [y] | x <- "Kubuntu Rocks"]
<mornfall> Perl Reloaded.
<nixternal> haha
<mornfall> nixternal: Can you actually decipher what it does?
<nixternal> can't say that I can
<nixternal> hrmm I wonder if bug 280762 and bug 256054 are the same damn thing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280762 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager under kde4 doesn't recognize the static IP connections that I have configured. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256054 in network-manager "[intrepid] new 0.7 branch ignores /etc/network/interfaces" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256054
<ScottK> nixternal: No, there is an ongoing problem that affects some and not others.  Dunno why.
<nixternal> gotcha
<nixternal> do we have a bug number for the bluetooth not working?
<ScottK> Yes.
<JontheEchidna> bug 280997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280997 in kdebase-workspace "solid-bluetooth needs update for bluez 4.x" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280997
<ScottK> Yeah.  That one.
 * JontheEchidna out for tonight
<JontheEchidna> maybe I'll sort out how to get adept to update the xapian index after software-properties-kde is closed tomorrow
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: The right way:
<mornfall> 1) keep timestamp of sources.list at last update
<mornfall> 2) if old-sources.list < current-sources.list && current-sources.list < current-apt-cache && current-apt-cache > current-xapian-index ---> update.
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/RC/Kubuntu
<nixternal> ^^ someone can dr. that up and finish that up I would greatly appreciate it
 * DaSkreech only has AMD32 :-(
<DaSkreech> Whoo Code for Quicksand is available :)
<Hobbsee> mmm, shiny
<DaSkreech> and glowy
<davmor2> Riddell: did you get the whole jockey-kde issue resolved in the end?
 * apachelogger has 4.2
<apachelogger> brokenmode
<supert0nes> i d/l what was on the repos earlier i know i should wait for announcements heh
<apachelogger> good idea
<apachelogger> the packages are not built with rpath
<apachelogger> good luck with breaking your system -.-
<supert0nes> haha
<supert0nes> its fine this is a temp system till my hdd comes in
<apachelogger> Riddell: I didn't think of kdm-kde4 storing the kdmrc in /etc/kde4 ... that makes me pretty sure about the fact that genkdmconf is the key, from what I can tell the app is used to carry kdmrc through upgrads, which would be 4.0=>4.1
<apachelogger> and it certainly explains why I didn't have (or at least can't remember) the issue in the hardy 4.1=>intrepid upgrades
<apachelogger> supert0nes: I see
<supert0nes> do the hardy packages work?
<apachelogger> I wouldn't know
<supert0nes> i had a friend to got kdeinit error in a vm
<apachelogger> supert0nes: it is freaking blooding edge software, what do you expect? :P
<supert0nes> ya thats why it was vm i'm sorry i didn't convey it is out of curiosity and of no real importance
<supert0nes> nightly==fun
<apachelogger> on a side note, because I am reading the kiosk docs right now: we could maintain kubuntu-mobile-settings as a higher importance profile than k-d-s making maintenance pretty easy since we would only need to care about the actual mobile-only stuff
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you feed slangasek anything about release notes for the RC yet?
<Riddell> ScottK: no but I am working on the wiki page
<ScottK> Riddell: Last night on #ubuntu-release slangasek asked for which bits were relevant for the Ubuntu Release notes (which I think amounts to the bad news parts).
<ScottK> I can look at it in a few hours if you don't get to it.
<ScottK> Anyone have some time for some testing?
<ScottK> if so, it would be highly useful if someone could try to reproduce http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=499569 in Intrepid.
<ScottK> I'll try and look into it in a few hours.
<Riddell> ScottK: I think known issues on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/RC/Kubuntu has the main beasties on my radar
<nixternal> ScottK: I just ran the tests he had posted in debian 499569 and didn't reproduce his same output
<ubottu> Debian bug 499569 in gnupg-agent "gnupg-agent: modifies SigBlk mask of all processes spawned in the X" [Critical,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/499569
<Riddell> nixternal: do you know how to align images in the wiki?  for https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/RC/Kubuntu
<nixternal> ya, I will fix that
<nixternal> you want them aligned like I ussed to do it?
<Riddell> nixternal: I want that top one float: right
<nixternal> ok
<Riddell> nixternal: ||<tablestyle="float:right;border:0">   mm, I don't think I would have been able to guess that :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> that's what I had
<nixternal> but it still shows a border
<Riddell> that's not a problem
<nixternal> groovy
<Riddell> border:0px maybe
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> anywho, time to head to work...see you all in a bit :)
<apachelogger> I don't like the colors of the first image
<apachelogger> we need a color palette
<Riddell> how many different shades of blue can there be?
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: 32 bit color ftw!
<apachelogger> oh my
<JontheEchidna> http://discover.kde.org/
<JontheEchidna> whoa, looks so... KDE 4.0
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't we link to the 4.1 showoff page?
<Riddell> is there one?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it's sorta a release announcement, iirc
<JontheEchidna> it's what we used in previous prerelease announcements
<apachelogger> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.1/
<apachelogger> master nixternal shouldn't link to unpublished stuff anyway :P
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.  You're on i386, right?
<apachelogger> and master sebas should finish discover.kde
 * apachelogger needs to rebuild the complete neon stack with rpath -.-
<ScottK> Riddell: Since 4.1 still lacks some 3.5 features, do we want a generic "Try the live CD first to make sure the stuff you care about is there" warning in the release notes.
<ScottK> Particularly since downgrading .kde is not supported.
<Riddell> ScottK: that's what the second paragraph is intended for, do flesh it out if you think it needs more to it
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE3-KDE4Migration is the expanded version
<ScottK> OK
<rgreening> Riddell: what are the chances of updating sip and pyqt4 to the snapshot versions from riverbank? is there a big risk it may break anything?
<Riddell> rgreening: way too late for that I'm afraid
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. according to _Sime, there is a known bug which is why the dataengine segfaults in the python plasma example. I'll see if I can find the change in the snapshot and maybe produce a patch (assuming we can get a patch in at some point...)
<Riddell> patches might be ok
<Riddell> can be an update if not in the released version
<rgreening> ok. I'll build the snapshots, make sure they work and then work backwards...
<rgreening> ty
<NCommander> ScottK, ok, I confirmed gpgkey2sssh is broken
<ScottK> Oh
<ScottK> Did I give you the wrong bug ...
<NCommander> ScottK, maybe
<ScottK> NCommander: How about http://bugs.debian.org/499569
<ScottK> Sorry
<NCommander> Can not confirm on amd64
<ScottK> Oh.  No i386 there
<NCommander> I need an actual i386 kernel to confirm
<NCommander> Sorry
<NCommander> there is a one line test
<NCommander> gpg-agent --daemon grep SigBlk /proc/self/status
<NCommander> Someone who's running i386 please try that
<ScottK> OK.  I can do that.
<seaLne> NCommander: SigBlk: fffffffe00000000
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Same here: SigBlk: fffffffe00000000
<ScottK> Riddell: I did some minor editing on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/RC/Kubuntu to make it clearer.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, bug confirmed on intrepid then
<ScottK> OK.
<NCommander> want me to cook a updated package with the existing patch?
<ScottK-laptop> You also confirmed the bug fixed in the previous upload which is the current sum total of the diff.  I'm recommending we just sync after the RC.
<NCommander> works for me
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: SigBlk: 0000000000000000 with the new package from Debian.
<NCommander> ScottK, bug fixed
<ScottK-laptop> On my box anyway.
<ScottK> Someone may want to look at Debian Bug #501125 and see if we can fix it.  It apparently happens here too.
<ubottu> Debian bug 501125 in libqtcore4 "libqtcore4: Unable to start any Qt application after upgrading to libqtcore2" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/501125
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't follow that, what's libqtcore2?
<ScottK> Riddell: I think that part is not correct.  It's allegedly some kind of interaction with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/uim-qt/1:1.5.1-2
<ScottK> I mostly just saw someone saying the bug was present in Ubuntu too, so thought it worth a mention.
<Riddell> oh, scim stuff, ug
<ScottK> Yeah.  Apparently.
<nixternal> ScottK: yes, i386 here
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.  Looks like others could confirm it, but fortunately the fix is just a sync away.
<rgreening> Riddell: bug 282676 - did you get a chance to upload my fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282676 in update-notifier-kde "update notifier doesn't list how many packages needs updating" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282676
<rgreening> Riddell: I uploaded it to kubuntu-updates-testing, so if you want to promote it (or maybe ScottK or apachelogger...)
<Riddell> rgreening: I'll do that now
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> rgreening: did you put it in bzr?
<rgreening> no, it wasn't. I need some bzr tutoring (I know how to get, but "doing" things properly may be a diff story). Know any good ref doc?
<Riddell> bazaar website probably has some
<ScottK> rgreening: Do you know svn?
<rgreening> yes
<ScottK> rgreening: The fast start is bzr co = svn co and bzr ci = svn ci.
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. I'll have a look.
<Riddell> well in this case there's no branch except my own, so he'd need to know where to push it
<rgreening> ScottK: ah.. ok... cool
<Riddell> rgreening: anyway, in my branch and uploaded, thanks
<ScottK> That doesn't get you the benifit of it being DVCS instead of just VCS, but it'll get you started.
<rgreening> ty both.
<rgreening> I'll read up on bzr some more...
<Riddell> davmor2: you say that bug 285626 doesn't affect you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285626 in ubiquity "blank window on livecd with "Install" boot option" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285626
<davmor2> Riddell: is this the wubi thing?
<davmor2> Riddell: I've had a thought about this.  Do you have intel hw gfx wise on that?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes
<Riddell> davmor2: wubi and also the "Install" option on the desktop CD (ubiquity without the desktop)
<davmor2> I tried the install on 2 nvidia based machine I'm now going to try it on my intel based machine and if that plays up could it be that kwin is turning composite on but not using it correctly?
<sebas> Riddell: I got exa + composite + kwin working with the free radeon driver :-)
<sebas> And it works with fglrx as well
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<sebas> _Sime: ping (tomorrow at my place?)
<sebas> I'm trying to build pykde4 now
<davmor2> Riddell: Does that sound at all feasible?
<Riddell> davmor2: it does
<Riddell> dosen't need a full install run, just starting the Install only option
<davmor2> Riddell: I just need to get a couple of log files for asac and then I'll do it about 5-10mins
<davmor2> Riddell: install only is basically what wubi runs too so that would explain the issue there to if this is the case :)
<Riddell>  yes I'm pretty sure they're the same thnig
<davmor2> Riddell: have you tried on 32bit and 64bit ?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes, fails on both for me
<davmor2> okay cool just checking need to reburn live about 2 mins
<davmor2> 1min
<davmor2> booting now
<davmor2> Riddell: Black with the white cross same as oem
<davmor2> re-trying on nvidia now
<Riddell> so it likely is the kwin crash and only happens on some places
<Riddell> all very strange, kwin doesn't normally crash for me
<Riddell> I wonder what the difference is that makes kwin only sometimes crash
<Riddell> it would help if I had this backtrace, anyone know how to use apport-retrace?
<Riddell> possibly it happens on all graphics cards where compositing gets turned on, it probably isn't turned on for nvidia
<davmor2> Riddell: shows up on nvidia
<Riddell> davmor2: any kwin crash in /var/crash ?
<davmor2> still a black background but it shows up :)
<davmor2> Riddell: 2 ticks I'll drop it back into the intel box
<Alatius> Using Kubuntu 8.10 (64bit). I get only very few hits when I search for packages in Adept. For example, "firefox" gives 0 packages found, which obviously is not correct. All software sources are ticked. Any clues?
<Riddell> Alatius: try running /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index ?
<davmor2> bingo
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm?
<davmor2> _usr_bin_kwin.999.crash
<Riddell> which /shouldn't/ matter since kwin does recover, but seems like the most likely candidate
<Alatius> Riddell: Yay, that solved it. Much better. Thanks! ^^
<davmor2> Riddell: I've bagged a copy for now http://www.davmor2.co.uk/_usr_bin_kwin.999.crash
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll try and use apport-cli now to report it but not sure how it will work but we'll see
<Riddell> davmor2: getting apport-retrace just to decode it would probably be the way to go but I can't work out how to use it
<davmor2> Riddell: you could try just double clicking it on your desktop then you should be able to read the report cause you have kwin
<rgreening> Does anyone else think that bookmark editing in konqueror blows chunks
<Riddell> davmor2: doesn't show me the backtrace
<davmor2> Riddell: 2 ticks I think it's goning to try and use m3w or w3m
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> wasn't quicksand supposed to be super cool?
<Riddell> what's that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: alternative krunner GUI
<apachelogger> doesn't convince me though
<davmor2> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/288204
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
 * apachelogger hates private bugs
<davmor2> Riddell: just made it public
<apachelogger>  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<apachelogger>  You are logged in as Harald Sitter.
<apachelogger> wth
<rgreening> oh no... it's Snowing!
<seele> rgreening: where are you?
<davmor2> apachelogger: it's an apport bug so it does it by default
<rgreening> St. John's, Newfoundland
<apachelogger> davmor2: I am not sure, I have seen apport bugs which were public
<seele> rgreening: that's pretty far north :)
<rgreening> seele: lol... trust me, there's further still to go. :)
 * apachelogger upgrades kdelibs
<davmor2> Riddell: is that okay?
<ScottK> seele: It's still south of the Arctic Circle.  It's not THAT far north.
<Riddell> davmor2: I think I found a fix :)
<Riddell> (nothing you can test I'm afraid unless you want to remaster the CDs)
<davmor2> send me the fix I can try it
<Riddell> davmor2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61570/
<Riddell> I think it's the kwriteconfig line there which is the crucial one
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase/quicksand-ubuntu
<davmor2> Riddell: so if I were to open up the iso and patch this to the current file and then drop the new file back into the iso that should do it?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes, or I could give you access to my computer here and you could rsync
<davmor2> Riddell: let me see if I can do this first good practise :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+question/48845
<apachelogger> ~twitter quicksand available in https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive (intrepid-only)
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> ~twitter update quicksand available in https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive (intrepid-only)
<kubotu> status updated
<supert0nes> do you like quicksand?
<_Sime> sebas: ping, sure what time?
<sebas> _Sime: whenever you want
<sebas> I can take care of food
<_Sime> I finish work around 14:00 hopefully. So I've got plenty of time.
<sebas> If you want to come in the afternoon already, that's fine
<sebas> I'll look for cookies then :)
<sebas> brb
<_Sime> sebas: 17:00 then? then I can do some other things like shopping after work etc.
<rgreening> anyone doing dev work for Kubuntu from Portugal?
<rgreening> Just curious... as I visit there once a year or two
<apachelogger> rgreening: you could get someone to ;-)
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+map
<rgreening> apachelogger: lol... I don't know anyone who would be qualified/interested in the people i know from there.
<apachelogger> rgreening: we don't even have members there
<rgreening> oh well...
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I need to travel to other places further north and west of portugal I guess
 * rgreening thinks on crashing down apacheloggers door someday :P
<apachelogger> that would certainly solve the issue of me not being able to open it after I was out partying
<rgreening> bwahahaha
<rgreening> I've been to portugal, spain, morocco, france... and need to branch out... I was thinking germany, austria, switzerland and area on some trip...
<sebas> _Sime: works for me
<sebas> _Sime: I'm having trouble building the python bindings on my machine btw
<supert0nes> when i first installed intrepid alpha kdm came with a pink cursor how would i change that?
<seele> uh oh.. network upgrade from mature remix to intrepid failed
<seele> "Can't install 'kubuntu-kde4-desktop'\n It was impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug."
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: dude, I tried to go to bug number one to get that removed but that page is so friggin huge my browser froze up until I closed the tab
<JontheEchidna> it's awful
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: It can't be removed anyway.  You need to pretty please ask an LP dev to manually edit their database.
<JontheEchidna> oh, I was going to invalidate it but thinking now that wouldn't stop bugmail
<JontheEchidna> :/
<ScottK-laptop> Nope
<ScottK-laptop> That's a 'feature' of Launchpad
<apachelogger> omg, plasma is crashy in trunk
 * apachelogger shudders
<_Sime> sebas: what is the error?
<sebas> Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/pykde/soprano.so
<sebas> CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_soprano.dir/sip/soprano/sipsopranopart1.o: In function `Soprano::Util::AsyncResult::setResult(QVariant const&, Soprano::Error::Error const&)':
<sebas> /data/kdedev/kde/include/soprano/asyncresult.h:146: undefined reference to `Soprano::Util::AsyncResult::emitReady()'
<_Sime> is that an inline function in soprano?
<sebas> How do I check that?
<sebas> *prepares food*
<davmor2> Riddell: Yay \o/
<davmor2> tries oem in kvm
<_Sime> sebas: read the header file.
<_Sime> sebas: the .h file.
<sebas> _Sime: doesn't look like it
<_Sime> sebas: I guess I should svn update all of my software and rebuild.
<Arby> firef
<Arby> oops sorry
<sebas> _Sime: :)
<_Sime> it is hard to stay on top of all of the changes, since any little thing can break the bindings build.
<_Sime> which is to be expected when you try to use every symbol, class, method and function in KDE.
<_Sime> wow, pykde4 has roughly twice the number of classes then pyqt.
<sebas> It should get better with the hard freeze in a month
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: khotkeys in trunk seems to be working
<JontheEchidna> nice
<apachelogger> maybe we can haz full multimediakey support in jaunty again
<blizzz> that'd be great
<Riddell> seele: huh?  it doesn't want kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<seele> Riddell: i'm just reporting what i saw
<seele> also.. ubiquity didn't want to start for the Install option on today's live cd.. just ends up with a black X screen
<seele> the live cd portion looks like it's going ok
<Riddell> seele: broken install option is known, fix will be in after RC
<Riddell> seele: do you have that machine that wouldn't upgrade?  can you report a bug and attach /var/log/dist-upgrade/* ?
<seele> bug 288267
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288267 in update-manager "Hardy Remix to Intrepid RC Network Upgrade Failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288267
<seele> and it looks like i attached the wrong log file
<seele> damnit
<seele> (damnit because they're gone now)
<seele> hmm.. why doesn't the language support dialog go away?
<seele> oh, nm.. they seem to be two separate dialogs, not linked in a workflow
<Riddell> seele: mvo replied on bug 288267, I guess we'll never know :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288267 in update-manager "Hardy Remix to Intrepid RC Network Upgrade Failed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288267
<seele> https://launchpad.net/bugs/288267
<seele> ack
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288267 in update-manager "Hardy Remix to Intrepid RC Network Upgrade Failed" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seele> blah oh well.  next time i wont be so stupid
<apachelogger> wohoo, I can turn off and on my wlan using the networkmanager plasmoid \o/ :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: you have a working  networkmanager plasmoid ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: working would be too much praise
<Riddell> apachelogger: but it can connect to network manager?
<apachelogger> Riddell: only if the gnome network thingy is running ... but I can invoke the connection process via the plasmoid
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot178.png
<apachelogger> wah, my bouncy ball is loop bouncing
<ryanakca> I've had two people contact me about translating kubuntu.org so far this week, the first into chinese, the second into polish and italian... Is there some way to coordinate all of these?
<seele> hmm.. are there still problems with network manager?
 * seele thinks upgrading her work laptop was a dumb thing to do
<seele> whoo.. plasma crash
<seele> hmm.. ktwitter crashing for anyone else?  i can't login
<Riddell> seele: yes that's quite common, running plasma through gdb has the annoying habit of stopping it crashing however
<seele> gdb?
<Riddell> debugger
<Riddell> making it impossible to find out where the crash is
<ScottK-palm> How's it going?
<Riddell> I belive the images are syncing
<ScottK-palm> Cool.
 * ScottK-palm is sitting in the first meeting of a local Python  users group with the unlikely acronym  of BACON-PIG.
<jtechidna> PIG == Python Information Group?
<ScottK-palm> Interest
<jtechidna> ah, right
<ScottK-palm> The presenter is using Ubuntu Hardy.  It looks very old fashioned compared to KDE4.
<seele> oh dear, system settings wont start
<Riddell> wibble
<seele> hmm.. it never closed properly, that's why..
<ScottK-palm> Ah.
<ScottK-palm> So why is system settings in system and not setting?
<seele> ScottK-palm: haha good question, although i thought it was supposed to be on the 0 level of the Apps menu
<ScottK-palm> Well that would make even more sense.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-24
<jtechidna> mornfall: bug 286219, see if that makes more sense
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286219 in adept "[intrepid] adept crashes with SEGFAULT" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286219
<jtechidna> and whoa, spelling + grammar really fell apart in the last sentence, \o/
 * jtechidna hates it when 2 bugs get mixed in one report, especially when he mixes them himself
<jjesse> who do i ping about an amarok2 question?
<jjesse> slow night to0night
<nixternal> just don't ping any liberals!
<nixternal> nader vs. baldwin on cspan2
<jjesse> playing city of heroes tonight
<jjesse> just had a quick amarok2
<jjesse> question
<jtechidna> #amarok would be a good bet ;-)
<jjesse> but5 that would mean i would have to join another channel :)
<jtechidna> so, what's the question?
<jtechidna> if I can't help Nightrose or apachelogger could probably help
<nixternal> I would use Banshee if it didn't have all of those stupid mono bindings...it is pretty damn slick, plus the lead developer for it is one of my neighbors in chicago
<jtechidna> heretic! :O
<jjesse> sorry wife called
<jtechidna> (j/k)
<jjesse> if i install amarok2 the
<jjesse> the favorite icon in application launcher doesn
<jjesse> work but it works through application launcher multimedia
<jjesse> does that make sense?
<jtechidna> is the favorite icon a gear?
<jjesse> no
<jtechidna> hmm, there was that problem with favorites turning into gears and not working
<jtechidna> could possibly be a bug with the kickoffrc in kubuntu-default-settings
<jjesse> i remember hearing
<jjesse> hrm never mind it just cleared up and is working now
<jjesse> wierd
<jtechidna> weird, at least it works
<jjesse> yup
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Ah, I apparently understand now.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Do you have any idea why would anyone alternately left/right click on a checkbox though? : - P
<mornfall> (At least I understand now what was meant with calculating dependencies...)
<jameswf-home> looks like kubuntu 20081022 has no bugs that affect me so i am going to plug my nose and dive in
<jameswf-home> what KDE is that?
<Daskreech> 4.1.2
<jameswf-home> oh better strap up the waders too
<Daskreech> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> hola!
<Daskreech> how are you?
<apachelogger> tired :P
<Daskreech> Figures
<Daskreech> Quicksand for KDE 4.1 :)
<apachelogger> seriously, I expected more
 * apachelogger tries to fix qt loading in kde-nightly
<hunger> Is there a way to stop nm-applet from running in a kde session on intrepid?
<hunger> It seems to block knetworkmanager  from working and just looks alien:-)
<apachelogger> hunger: remove it
<Daskreech> hi hunger
<hunger> apachelogger: Gets started on login and is required for ubuntu-desktop.
<apachelogger> hunger: install ubuntu-desktop then
<hunger> apachelogger: I added Only show in to its desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart now.
<hunger> apachelogger: I do have ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed.
<apachelogger> will be supersed upon upgrade
<apachelogger> there is a bug report about it though
<hunger> apachelogger: Of course it will. But at least things work for now.
<hunger> apachelogger: And I can always use git to merge back my changes:-)
<apachelogger> kubotu: facts about apachelogger
<kubotu> [5/12] apachelogger has a batman pyjama. [6/12] "...and apachelogger hates workarounds". [7/12] apachelogger loves to pimp his hookers
<emonkey-t> ^^
<apachelogger> if lp was any slower I could finish a whole cup of coffee while searching for a bug
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nm-applet has almost more bug reports than kdebase :P
<apachelogger> hunger: bug 268803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268803 in network-manager-applet "Ubuntu Intrepid: Both Knetworkmanager and Network Manager load on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268803
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Does it auto collect facts ?
<apachelogger> Daskreech: no
<xerosis> is the 'run this action now' dialog part of adept or something else?
<Daskreech> where?
<xerosis> It was like the firefox notification but it asked me to click to reload apt's caches
<Tonio_> hi there
<Riddell> xerosis: it's update-notifier-kde
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw canonical's searching for a new kde dev ;) excellent news
<Tonio_> I have no friends of mine to propose for candidate, unfortunattely
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | One week to go!
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think plenty of people have applied
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaics, the job is more to code upstream what we miss right ?
<Tonio_> there is no kubuntu specifics in the description (packaging and so on)
<Tonio_> in any case, that show canonical wants to do more with kde4, and I'm really happy wityh this :)
<Tonio_> s/wityh/with
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've started the uds page, probably done on monday....
<Tonio_> Riddell: too much work actually since I have to prepare the hardy french parliament desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: I worked something like 70 hours from monday to thursday
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I'm late on that point.... sorry for this
<xerosis> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: we have https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs now
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah...... okay so I'll paste my items then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the worst moment of the year for me, but it ends on november :)
<Riddell> then the parliament starts using hardy?
<Tonio_> yep :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but due to the feisty -> hardy migration, and the very hight level of pernalisation done, the work is pretty hard :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I bugged you with kde3 recently :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to migrate everything that was done with horrible bash scripts using kiosk
<Tonio_> Riddell: and finally it works, even hidding desktop files or put virtual entries on the desktop :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wrote a few kdelibs patches for this, but that's always more maintainable than bash scripts putting things in $HOME :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll let you know when done so that you can blog about that
<davmor2> Riddell: How long before those fixes make it to cd?
<Riddell> davmor2: pitti let in most of the changes this morning so I guess whenever the next CDs are made
<davmor2> so probably monday then I'll ping you if they work ;)
<ScottK> Wahoo!  Working 'click on the diff.gz in Konqueror' with Ark.
 * mandree wonders if there are going to be fixes to the non-functional certificate management in KDE4...
<mandree> in time for the 8.10 release, that is.
<mandree> Otherwise the KDE-ized Ibex might be as Intrepid as it is toothless :-)
<Riddell> ScottK: yay
<Riddell> mandree: unlikely, does a fix exist?
<mandree> To my knowledge, it is an upstream bug, but it renders the current KDE4 8.10 RC completely unusable.
<mandree> The whole "kcmshell4 crypto" screens seem more like mockups.#
<mandree> same for Konqueror, it displays like "Acme Co." and Acme Sundry Products Company.
<mandree> My major concern is the discontinuation of KDE3.
<mandree> Think "Kolab client". KMail would do it, but is useless without proper Certificate Management.
<mandree> Likewise, Konqueror is useless if it cannot detect MITM attacks in HTTPS://.
<mandree> I'm aware that 8.10 is more like a cutting-edge, but I'm really concerned about the fact, and possible bad press.
<mandree> IMNSHO the missing/nonfunctional SSL certificate management is so important it should be mentioned on the front page, at prominent places in the release notes, so that users can choose to stick to 8.04 and KDE3 until this certificate issue is fixed.
<mandree> Or a workaround is documented.
<Riddell> my OK icon has turned into a loud speaker
<Riddell> until I click the button, then it's the normal tick icon
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: nobody would ever right and left click a checkbox like that really fast unless they misunderstood bug reproduction instructions, lol
<seele> anyone have network weirdness on intrepid tests?
<seele> i can connect to an access point, start a connection, but then the rest time out
<seele> e.g. i can hit the google homepage but then it times out on a search
<seele> i can ssh to a server but the it times out and disconnects
<seele> i can start a source list update but then it times out after the first few hits
<ScottK> When did this start?
<seele> i dont know if it is necessarily networkmanager because i tried managing the connection just using ifconfig and i still get the problem
<seele> ScottK: first time i started it on this computer, but on a different machine, alpha 5 (alpha 4 worked)
<seele> ScottK: just did a base install of intrepid live last night on a different machine
<seele> although it works ok in my VM
<seele> (on a different machine)
<ScottK> This is wired or wireless?
<seele> wireless, although the alpha testing computer i used was wired
<ScottK> We have an open bug for some people having trouble with wired networks via NM.
<ScottK> What chipset?
<seele> intel
<seele> uhm.. hold on so i can find you something more interesting..
<ScottK> Which for wireless (see lspci output)?
<seele> intell pro wireless 3945abg
<ScottK> Hmm.  I think there are some open 3945 bugs.  I'll look.  I have 4965,
<seele> kernel/driver bugs or networkmanager bugs?
<ScottK> Kernel
<seele> oh yay :-/
<ScottK> Which would be consistent with it doesn't work via ifconfig
<seele> hmm.. can i use an old cd to get install an older kernel?
<ScottK> The only one I found so far is only if you used the kill switch.  Still looking
<Hobbsee> it should be working if you don't hit the kill switch
 * Hobbsee hasn't had problemswith it in ages
<Hobbsee> well, at least from theother side of the pond
<seele> bug 223174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223174 in linux "Intel WLAN, 3945 (a/b/g) - low performance" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223174
<seele> i think that's it
<ScottK> Hmm.  I was also looking at Bug 229063.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229063 in linux "New IWL driver often loses connection." [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229063
<ScottK> That one is marked fix released upstream, so maybe there's something that can be done for -updates.
<ScottK> Nope.  That one according to Intel is fixed in 2.6.26
<gnomefreak> adept is no longer installed in kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> it should install just fine
<gnomefreak> it seems to be in recommends
<gnomefreak> JontheEchidna: i have a user using kubuntu 8.10 and doesnt have it installed
<JontheEchidna> recommends get included on the CD
<gnomefreak> yeah i know user says kubuntu-desktop isnt a package so i think i know where this is going
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: called 'user can't spell'?
<ScottK> Someone with more patience than me might want to see if gnome-bluetooth can be made to work in Kubuntu.  It'll be good to answer that question in the release notes.
<tolonuga> hi. small note: you might want to update the hardy "kubuntu-desktop" package so it depends on "adept-manager". otherwise the update notes on the kubuntu.org web page will not work, if people don't have adept-manager installed.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^ ?
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: recommends are installed from cd so it should install it from cd
<txwikinger> is uswsusp needed to do suspend to disk?
<ScottK> gnomefreak: Is it in the recommends?
<ScottK> gnomefreak: I think it's just adept
<gnomefreak> adept is in recommens
<gnomefreak> recommends
<gnomefreak> AFAIK adept-* is depends or part of adept
<tolonuga> ignore, my fault. there is a depend chain from kubuntu-desktop to adept-manager via kio-adept.
<ScottK> Ah.
<tolonuga> guess got it wrong with the quote issue (fixed already) I had. sorry for the noice.
<ScottK> No problem.  Better to find that out now than a week from now.
<tolonuga> one more suggestion: distribution update can take a while, and I guess it is hard to interrupt and restart later. so you might want to check if a laptop is on battery and issue a warning if so.
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't have anything much to test bluetooth with
<ScottK> Anyone else with some bluetooth?
<Riddell> we only have one adept package now, "adept" and it is pulled in by kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> Tonio_ usually knows about bluetooth
<ScottK> I couldn't make gnome-bluetooth work, but I'm new to it (the week between when I upgraded to Intrepid and when bluez4 got uploaded were the first time I had working bluetooth)
<seele> what directory would have the kernel packages on a live cd?
<Riddell> seele: /boot ?
<seele> Riddell: there is no /boot on this CD?
<seele> Riddell: i have the live cd mounted.. i want to get an older kernel package
<tolonuga> KCrash: Application 'adept_manager' crashing... /var/log/dist-upgrade is still empty. I had the update run once inside an strace, where it worked fine (downloading some file - no idea where it placed it). I then aborted, and wanted to start it now once more (without strace) and got this crash.
<tolonuga> any idea how to help debugging this? (x86_64 laptop if that matters)
<tolonuga> tried once more, now it is working fine.
<tolonuga> note that adept-manager (once you click the version update button) is english only - not translated to german so far.
<tolonuga> the tool it downloads and runs next however is in german again.
<tolonuga> the "Package Changes" window at first is not properly sized (for the german translation). hitting the "Details" button resizes it ok. also as the title "Package Changes" is not translated.
<ScottK> tolonuga: The lack of a German language pack is a known issue that's being worked.
<Riddell> seele: the CD only has one linux build on it, which I guess you can't access from the live system
<Riddell> seele: if you're trying to install a different linux build on the hard disk you'd need to mount then chroot into the hard disk and try and install it from there
<seele> Riddell: i'm not booted in to the live cd
<seele> ugh, got to go.. i'll have to fix this sunday night
<rgreening> I assume no one has worked on LP 264466. It's a simple one (just needs a update in the control and maybe install file to add the missing package). If no-one minds, I'll take a stab at fixing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264466 in kde4bindings "KDE4 bindings packages not complete" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264466
<Riddell> rgreening: we do have libqyoto4.3-cil
<rgreening> hmm... someone forgot to close the bug I guess
<Riddell> seems up to date
<rgreening> I'll close.
 * rgreening hunts some other bugs...
<rgreening> Riddell: what are the issues again with having both the KDE phonon and Qt4 phonon? In ref to LP 253854. I believe we may be able to have both...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253854 in qt4-x11 "Needed libphonon enabled in Qt4 compilation/packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253854
<supert0nes> any chance of us seeing kdenlive 0.7 the kde4 version in an experimental repo?
<rgreening> supert0nes: I'll take a stab at building it for ya.
<Riddell> rgreening: having two versions of the same library seems like an inherantly bad idea
<rgreening> Riddell: they are actually named differently.
<Riddell> how are they named?
<rgreening> Riddell: and in different locations. One is phononsomething and the other from qt is libphonon...
<rgreening> Riddell: iirc..
<Riddell> it's just asking for linking problems
<tolonuga> got an error during update: update-manager update failed. terminal shows lots of error messages from dpkg: status database locked already by other process (tried to translate german back to english).
<rgreening> Riddell: which is why we couldn't get it working in qtjambi, which requires the libphonon name...
<tolonuga> is that a known issue? any way I can help debugging it?
<Riddell> tolonuga: file a bug, attach files in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<supert0nes> wow thanks
<tolonuga> ok. all files from that dir or only some?
<Riddell> all
<rgreening> supert0nes: ver 7, is that KDE3? Looks like there's a svn one for kde4
<supert0nes> they said they released beta 1
<supert0nes> http://www.kdenlive.org/content/kdenlive-07beta1-released
<supert0nes> i can understand if it is too early in their development for our repos
<ScottK> It'd be good to get into Jaunty when it opens.
<rgreening> ScottK: I agree. If I get it working, I'll upload to my PPA.. we can decide where to dump it after...
<supert0nes> rgreening: if your repo has relatively working stuff may i get a link?
<rgreening> supert0nes: https://edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening
<tolonuga> ok, done, bug 288746. sorry, all log files in german :8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288746 in update-manager "update hoary to intrepid RC failed with dpkg locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288746
<rgreening> supert0nes: I periodically upload stuff I am working on for Intrepid to there. Shouldn't cause any breakage as it's eventually going to get pushed upstream.
<rgreening> supert0nes: I'll let you know when I upload kdenlive
<DaSkreech> rgreening: plans for Pythoids? :)
<supert0nes> ok
<rgreening> DaSkreech: hmmm... I was speaking with _Sime. He indicated it required a newer sip and pykde. I built those, but had the same issues. Apparantly there's a known issue with the segfaults
<supert0nes> is there a repo for the new adept but on hardy?
<tolonuga> what is the equivalent of "adept_manager" in intrepid? my update failed, and now it is no longer installed. how shall I continue the update?
<DaSkreech> adept
<tolonuga> does it have some option to continue/fix the broken update, or simply run it (inside kdesu)?
<rgreening> supert0nes: attempting build now...
<supert0nes> sweet
<supert0nes> too bad i'm on rhel5 at work ugh! heh
<DaSkreech> tolonuga: Not clear on that :)
<DaSkreech> I wonder when RH will ship KDE4 by default
<rgreening> is adept search broken in latest? or is it just me...
<rgreening> seems to hang
<ScottK> DaSkreech: If you mean RH, and not Fedora, my guess is 2011.
<rgreening> ScottK: can you try searching for libmlt-dev in adept and see if it hangs after typing only lib...
<jjesse> fedora 10 ships amarok2 by default
<rgreening> I think the search is really b0rked
<mornfall> ...
<rgreening> hey mornfall.
<rgreening> adept is behaving weird for me
<ScottK> Sure.  Give me a few minutes.
<DaSkreech> rgreening: I would consider it broken
<rgreening> could be my system...
<DaSkreech> I search for things I know are there and they don't turn up
<DaSkreech> and if you add a new repo then nothing from it turns up :(
<rgreening> mornfall: ^
<rgreening> :)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: It's fascinating how crazy Fedora is for new stuff and how ulrta conservative RH is
<rgreening> omg.. adept finally retunr the results after hanging for like 2 minutes
<mornfall> rgreening: Known issue, just needs lib to be blacklisted.
<rgreening> ok.
<mornfall> rgreening: As a search term that is.
<mornfall> rgreening: If you type fast (like me) you won't likely ever notice that problem...
<rgreening> so, can't search for libmlt-dev? for example...
<mornfall> You can, you just need to type it in one go at least till the dash.
<rgreening> omg. that seems so bad
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> we maybe need a cache engine for searches in adept
<mornfall> True, and it's easy to fix, really.
<rgreening> lol
 * supert0nes wonders if RH will use fedora 8 or 9
<mornfall> You don't.
<rgreening> :)
<mornfall> lib is about the only problematic one, really.
<mornfall> And I think the problem got introduced by the prefix searches, just btw.
<rgreening> maybe require 4 chars instead of blacklisting and only search after 4 chars...
<mornfall> (That's because there are few zillion packages starting with lib.)
<rgreening> most search engines require a min 4 char search, so it may be reasonable here.
<mornfall> rgreening: No. It's > 2 chars && != "lib".
<mornfall> Okey,
<mornfall> Well.
<rgreening> lol
<mornfall> Whatever.
<rgreening> :)
<mornfall> If you think >3 is good, then the patch is extremely trivial.
<rgreening> np. just a suggestion. you know better than I
<mornfall> Just find the >2 test and change it to >3.
<mornfall> You can probably give that patch to Riddell. I won't have time until I get back to Europe at least.
<rgreening> okies, mornfall. I'll do it with > 3 and see what happens. :)
<rgreening> you da man.
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> rgreening: So you don't need me to test now?
<rgreening> ScottK: nope. confirmed.
<rgreening> I'll get a fix in a few minutes
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Huh? If it has a dash it doesn't turnup ?
<mornfall> do?
<mornfall> Err.
<mornfall> DaSkreech: ?
<mornfall> What do you mean?
<DaSkreech> for example I added the kubuntu-kde4-members ppa and then couldn't install koffice-kde4
<DaSkreech> WOuldn't turn up
<DaSkreech> some time after that I realised the kubuntu-desktop wouldn't show
<rgreening> mornfall: is this the line to which we need to mod (in manager.h): if ( txt.length() < 3 && !m_tags->active() ) {
<rgreening> mornfall: and possibly: std::string query = txt.length() < 3 ? "" : txt.toLocal8Bit().data(); (in same file)
<mornfall> rgreening: Sounds like it.
<mornfall> Change, compile, try and see... : - )
<rgreening> ok. I'll give her a go... :)
<mornfall> I have to sleep, it's well past midnight and I fly tomorrow.
<rgreening> kk
<mornfall> Goodnight.
<rgreening> gn
<mornfall> And god luck.
<mornfall> good*
<rgreening> ty
<supert0nes> no matter when i come in here someone is saying good night
<DaSkreech> Night is Good
<supert0nes> diverse crowd :)
<rgreening> good Knight like Sir Galahad
<rgreening> ScottK: in hardy, is KDE 4.1.2 backported?
<ScottK> Hardy KDE4 updates are being done in PPA.
<ScottK> Backports stops at, (IIRC) 4.0.3.
<rgreening> ok. Then in hardy updates, are we at 4.1.x? or still 4.0.80 or something?
<rgreening> from the PPA ^
<rgreening> ScottK: bug... 264466. I marked as fixed. user still sees 4.0.80 under kde4bindings package in the PPA.
<ScottK> PPA bugs are invalid by definition anyway.
<ScottK> Probably a package got deleted out of the later builds
<rgreening> kdebindings is showing 4.0.80 and not 4.1.2 src
<ScottK> Then probably no one uploaded it.
<ScottK> I haven't had anything to do with the PPA stuff.
<DaSkreech> Does KDE have a common ODF lib now?
<rgreening> mornfall: fixing those lines worked for adept
<Riddell> DaSkreech: not until koffice 2 or qt 4.5 are out
<rgreening> Riddell/ScottK: Uploaded a new adept rev to testing PPA.
<rgreening> feel free to test/promote once built. Fixes broken search (lags due to searches with 3 chars or less)
<rgreening> this is high priority to get into Intrepid (in my opinion)
<ScottK> rgreening: Would you please put a debdiff in a bug and point me at the bug?
<rgreening> np.
<rgreening> LP is being a pain
<rgreening> ScottK: bug 285073 exists already. I attached debdiff there.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285073 in adept "adept_manager 'hangs' when entering lib in search window" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285073
<ScottK> rgreening: Looking
<DaSkreech> Alright anyone want to hazard as to why my sound is almost on mute at full volume in Ibex?
<DaSkreech> or why I have to turn down the sound to hear anything in videos?
<ScottK> rgreening: Please keep debian/changelog entries to 79 characters per line.  I'll fix it for this one.
<DaSkreech> The Video thing is a bit upsetting as I can't rationalize it
<ScottK> rgreening: Also closing the bug in the changelog is a good thing (also fixing).
<rgreening> ScottK: Didn't know there a=was a bug till you suggested lookin...:) oops...
<rgreening> ScottK: And I realize I should have... or opened one
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ScottK: thanks.
<ScottK> rgreening: It still searches on lib with your fix here.
<rgreening> but only after 4 chars?
<ScottK> I was doing it wrong.
<rgreening> ScottK: if you type only 3 chars, nothing should happen
<ScottK> You're patch works for adept.
<rgreening> only after the 4th
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> no more laggy
<rgreening> whee
<ScottK> The add/remove thingy suffers the same problem.
<ScottK> Can you fix it there too?
<rgreening> ok.... le me see...
<rgreening> ScottK; can you confirm? Cause I don't see an issue..
 * ScottK tries again.
<rgreening> I just ran adept installer and typed lib... no lag
<rgreening> oh.. nm. I see now
<rgreening> ScottK: if you press enter to search (as it's not automagic there...
<ScottK> rgreening: Yes.
<ScottK> That's the one.
<rgreening> hmm... the other search it autosearched as you type. this one isn't.
<ScottK> So less of an issue then.
<rgreening> ScottK: I'll have a look. It may need an autosearch (to be consistant) and use the same fix
<ScottK> Let's not then.
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> I'll go with this.
<rgreening> I agree.
<ScottK> Uploaded.  Soyuz ate my last one, so no guarantees.
<rgreening> ScottK: Soyuz?
<rgreening> Isn't it "my dog ate it"
<ScottK> The Launchpad build system.
<rgreening> ah. okies
<rgreening> anything that needs fixing?
<ScottK> Soyuz is fixed.
<rgreening> :)
<mvo> Riddell: hi, I just did a test upgrade from hardy->intrepid and it seems like there is a issue with the session name in kdm. when I try to login after the initial restart I get thrown back into kdm - when I manually select sessiontype kde and the login it works fine. any idea?
<rgreening> kdm-kde4 vs kdm?
<rgreening> could be a naming issue, agreed
<rgreening> mvo: did you happen to keep a backup of yuor home dir? maybe a clue there...
<mvo> rgreening: I can check ~/.xsession-errors
<mvo> my theory is that the session name changed (from kde4 before to kde or something like this) and that confuses kdm because it has "use last sessioN" as default. but that theory is pulled out of my hat, don't trust it too much :)
<rgreening> hmm... I did a regular Hardy KDE3.5 to Intrepid KDE4.1 with no issue, so it may be what you suggest.
<rgreening> Was it hardy remix, clean install or what?
<mvo> (this was kubuntu-kde4 -> kde4)
<mvo> clean install of the kubuntu-kde4-desktop (I guess this is hardy remix, I'm not too familiar with kubuntu, sorry)
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> mvo: locate kdmrc
<mvo> I just bootet the hardy image (I have a snpashot of this) and indeed the session type here is "KDE 4" whereas in the upgraded system its "KDE"
<rgreening> 1 sec...
 * mvo should add that he is quite impressed with kde 4.1 - looks very shinny
<rgreening> :)
<DaSkreech> mvo: Use Trunk :)
<rgreening> mvo: look in /usr/share/xsessions and tell me what you see
<mvo> I have kderc here in /etc/kd4/kdm/kdmrc
<Tm_T> I would use trunk but it ends up to badly behaving level at some weird reasons
<mvo> rgreening: kde.desktop (in the intrepid upgrade)
<rgreening> yep. that's good.
<rgreening> mvo: there's no other kdmrc?
<rgreening> ust the system one?
 * mvo double checks
<mvo> intrepid has kde4.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions
<rgreening> hmm... wait
<rgreening> it should be kde.desktop I believe.
<mvo> eh, sorry. hardy I mean, hardy has kde4.desktop
<rgreening> which was not working? the one with kde4 or kde.desktop
<mvo> and .dmrc has "session=kde4" in hardy
<mvo> rgreening: after the upgrade, the "use last session" default in kdm is not working, I need to manually switch to session type kde
<mvo> I think the puzzle is solved now, if its not reported already I will add a bugreport about it now
<rgreening> right, so the kde.desktop never matched the session-kde4 line.
<mvo> I think that the problem, yes
<rgreening> yep.
 * mvo wonders what (source) package kdm is part of
<rgreening> report it. people will need a work around.
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> kdebase-workspace
<rgreening> I believe
<mvo> I think we should try to fix it, from the look of it all that is required is a symlink
<mvo> thanks rgreening
<rgreening> yep. that's the package. np.
<rgreening> Let me know the bug#. I may try and see if I can fix it.
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: you tried quicksand?
<mvo> rgreening, Riddell: bug #288835 (the session issue I mentioned earlier)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288835 in kdebase "kubuntu-kde4-desktop 8.04 -> 8.10 upgrade changes session name " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288835
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll take a peek.
<mvo> rgreening: might be enough to add $ cat debian/kdm.links
<mvo> usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<mvo> (not tested though :)
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: intrepid packages are in the kde4 ppa
<rgreening> adding a link is bad imo
<rgreening> mvo: it should detect the session file doesn't exist and use the system-wide default
<DaSkreech> suwheet
<mvo> rgreening: right, that is a much better fix
<apachelogger> rgreening: it does
<rgreening> kdm/backend/client.c is where the issue exists
<rgreening> apachelogger: doesn't appear to for .dmrc session
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot175.png
<apachelogger> rgreening: especially for .dmrc
<rgreening> mvo had session=kde4 and it never worked
<apachelogger> there was another issue
<apachelogger> the fix should be in the archive by know I guess
<rgreening> apachelogger: what package and version was it fixed?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Riddell fixed it
<rgreening> oh.... mvo, was the upgrade from a CD/DVD iso or live
<mvo> net
<mvo> no CD or dvd involved
<rgreening> apachelogger: if it was fixed, then a net upgrade shouldn't have had an issue
 * apachelogger is having a hard time finiding the bug with a non-operational kmail :P
<rgreening> mvo: you never got a warning, just a kickback, right?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> I can try to reproduce, give me some minutes
<rgreening> k
<apachelogger> mvo, rgreening: bug 281950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281950 in kubuntu-meta "KDE Cannot start from kdm or gdm" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281950
 * apachelogger likes bugs which are filed against the wrong package :S
<rgreening> lol. And that package isn't released yet
<rgreening> after rc I assume?
<apachelogger> well, yes, I imagine the queue is pretty long right now
<mvo> ok, excellent if it is fixed. I have -0ubuntu11
 * mvo duplicates his report
<ScottK> Well 11 is the last one uploaded.
<mvo> sorry for the noise
<ScottK> So the question is where did Riddell hide 12?
<apachelogger> ScottK: it's not in the queue?
<ScottK> No
<apachelogger> maybe he didn't upload at all :P
<ScottK> rgreening's Adept fix is the only Kubuntu thing in the queue.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> bwahahaha
<rgreening> Riddell............ where are thou... ? :P
<apachelogger> ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)
<apachelogger> [akonadiserver] Where is my MySQL config file??
<apachelogger>  poor akonadiserver :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: You can clickety-click on the .diff.gz on LP and open them with Ark now.
<apachelogger> \o/
<rgreening> yay
 * apachelogger always was able to :P
 * rgreening so happy
<rgreening> anything else needs fixing seeing as the last bug was fixed already?
<ScottK> rgreening: You might look at http://bugs.debian.org/503034 and see if our package needs the fix.
<rgreening> ScottK: sure...
<rgreening> ScottK: we have 0.9.7beta-1 in the archive. Do you want me to get 0.9.8 and try it? The original bug indicated a FTBFS on 0.9.7
<ScottK> rgreening: I don't have time to investigate.  I'd say figure out if we need to update our package or not.
<rgreening> ScottK: sounds like we should have 0.9.8 and it's in debian... so a re-sync from debian I guess....
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.  Look and see if it's got new features and either file an FFe or ask motu-release for upload OK.
<rgreening> ScottK: I just loaded KMymoney2 and he plugin seems to load/work fine. Prob don't need/require an update, though I have no way to test it.
<ScottK> OK
<DaSkreech> KDE4 version ?
<rgreening> ScottK: I just realized. We are running 0.9 not 0.9.2... 0.9.2 requires the update.
<rgreening> so, if we bump one, we need to bump both. That's all.
<rgreening> I guess we leave as is.
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.  That answers it.  Feel free to look at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ for anything interesting.
<rgreening> k. I'm out for a couple of hours. will be back later... got to go visit Nan.. 93rd b-day today :)
<DaSkreech> rgreening: say hi to ipwizard :)
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> oh dear, now I fell over
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: sup?
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: can you assist ingwa in main chan?
<DaSkreech> Looking for a way to demo 4.2 in kubuntu
<apachelogger> last I heard neon was broken on all ends :P
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<apachelogger> checkOut() started with component: kdesupport
<DaSkreech> rgreening: kmymoney dev :)
<smarter> heya :)
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu-devel!
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> in fact, I rather just use the same week
<apachelogger> ~markov enable
<kubotu> aight
<apachelogger> you know, I hate CSS, like ... a lot
<kubotu> you know, it is not fast
<DaSkreech> woah
<apachelogger> that too, though what is faster nowadays anyway? my kubuntu takes >1 minute to boot, if only we had 5 secs boots, or at least some upstart
<kubotu> that too, but I've seen that happen when using pbuild, if it doesn't seem to be a bad bug.
<DaSkreech> My kubuntu busyboxes on boot everytime
<kubotu> My kubuntu install
<apachelogger> did you upgrade to intrepid yet, kubotu?
 * smarter is on holiday \o/
<kubotu> did you see the classes
<kubotu> smarter is @ lp
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that markov plugin is crap TBH
<apachelogger> needs some love
<kubotu> needs some changes to my samba share which it may be able to open dolphin instead of look for stuff that only works locally.
 * smarter thinks he's at home rather than at launchpad :P
<kubotu> smarter thinks pyqt needs a faster server archive.ubuntu.com sucks
<apachelogger> but not mine, I am braindead due to too much css
<apachelogger> ~markov disable
<kubotu> done
<kubotu> but not the time
<DaSkreech> :-)
<smarter> yeah, right kubotu
<DaSkreech> Chatty
<smarter> one week till intrepid?
<DaSkreech> little less
<smarter> that means I must poke ossi really hard to fix that issue with KDM :]
<smarter> we almost fixed it, except every patch we try b0rk something else in the process
<apachelogger> smarter: uploads later than sunday have very very very very little chance of getting in unless they fix something very very very very important
 * smarter goes reenabling kvkbd in kds/accessibility, It Works(TM)
<ScottK> smarter: You have another kvkbd upload?
<smarter> nop
<ScottK> Good.
<smarter> I just need to enable the accessibility stuff in kds
<ScottK> BTW, you might want to look and see that the bzr repo for Guidance is up to date if you haven't recently.  I'm pretty sure I'm done banging on it for this release.
<smarter> ok
<smarter> synced ;)
<sbeattie> any chance boson can be dropped? It's uninstallable and pretty clearly needs kde3 to build.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<ScottK> Does in depend on Konqueror?
<ScottK> libkonq4
<mornfall> (Just for the record, changing installer to autosearch right now is not a very bright idea, due to technical issues involved.)
<ScottK> If so, it almost certianly has to go.
<ScottK> mornfall: Yeah, we didn't change that.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<mornfall> Ack. Me too.
<sbeattie> ScottK: it fails to install because of a dependency on libopenal0a. Rebuilds fail because it build-depends on kdelibs4-dev/kdemultimedia-dev. Trying to use kdelibs5-dev instead results in it not being able to find KDE3_INCLUDE_DIR
<sbeattie> at that point, I'm already over my head in kde packaging.
<sbeattie> ScottK: I'll file a bug and subscribe apachelogger
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-25
<jameswf> it seems in 8.10 the ability to connect to VPN via knetwork manager has gone away
 * hunger is still able to configure VPN via knetworkmanager.
<hunger> Dunno whether it will work, but I can configure it.
<ScottK> sbeattie: Now that I have a minute to look at it, there's no way it can work in Intrepid.  It should be removed.
<smarter> sbeattie: and what happens if you let kdelibs4-dev(still available in the repos) and remove kdemultimedia-dev?
 * jussi01 waves
 * Hobbsee waves too
<glade88> hello.. kubuntu does not include an image editor by default (gimp is so much GTK, and okular and gwenview arent much help at editting images). can one be included?
<jussi01> glade88: iirc, there are space issues...
<jussi01> glade88: mind, if you want to just install one, go grab krita :)
<Hobbsee> not at this point in release, i expect
<glade88> the gimp binary is 7887KB.. why not remove one of okular or gwenview and include gimp
<glade88> i have installed gimp.. krita may be worth a try :)
<glade88> I shouldn't have asked this on two different channels simultaneously..
<Hobbsee> glade88: because we are 5 days from release.
<glade88> Hobbsee: oic.. and right.. its impossible at this stage
<glade88> maybe jaunty?
<Hobbsee> and gimp is gtk, and i'm fairly sure you'll have to add in other toolkit bits
<Hobbsee> glade88: would prefer to see krita, etc, in there
<Hobbsee> (for jaunty)
<glade88> +1 .. I would prefer not dump my kde installation with gnome libs
<glade88> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> your'e welcome
<smarter> hmm, wth
<smarter> aptitude is talking to me in caps lock
<Hobbsee> smarter: ahh, you're getting hit by that too.
<Hobbsee> i don't think the cause has ever been tracked down
<glade88> Hobbsee: is it totally pointless to add a wishlist bug asking for inclusion of Krita in jaunty?
<smarter> and international caps lock day was three days ago :P
<Hobbsee> glade88: not sure.  I'd imagine that's one of the things that gets evaluated every release regardless.
<Hobbsee> so, probably
<glade88> Hobbsee: ok
<glade88> is there a specific reason why Konqueror does not support Ctrl+Enter? (ie, auto add www and .com to website names)- this feature is really very handy
<Hobbsee> glade88: ask #kde or something for that.
<glade88> Hobbsee: ok..
<smarter> Riddelll: heya
<smarter> apachelogger, ScottK, Riddelll: could one of you please upload this simple fix? http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kdeaccessibility_4.1.2-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.debdiff
<ScottK> smarter: At this point I'm nervous about any more Main uploads that aren't absolutely essential (I think that one could go in -updates).  I'd prefer to wait for Riddelll and get his opinion.
<smarter> okay, because I'm trying to enable the accessibility stuff, and this is a bit of a problem since one of the accessibility profile use kmousetool
<smarter> maybe I should just left all the accessibility stuff disabled
<ScottK> Most of the stuff in queue right now is Universe and so this'll mostly jump to the front if we upload it, so waiting a bit for Riddelll shouldn't be a major issue.
<smarter> ok
<smarter> commited my change for kdeaccessbility to trunk and 4.1.3 ;)
 * ScottK reads Bug 259180 and gets nervous.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259180 in kde-i18n-es "KDE translation packages (kde-l10n-xx) missing on Intrepid" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259180
<apachelogger> ScottK: should I file a bug to get a FFe for http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=commit;h=b0a1b40f41bcba8bca231235c40c9c6d9ead2432
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> apachelogger: File a bug and close it debian/changelog.  As long as you test it first, you've got my motu-release ack to upload (paste this in the bug when you write it).
<apachelogger> ok, thanks
<Arby> ScottK: re your report bug 285016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285016 in kdepim "kontact crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285016
<Arby> do you see the crash prior to shutdown or folloowing reboot?
<ScottK> Arby: After the reboot
<Arby> a ha interesting
<ScottK> It was an apport crash, so I'm not sure if it died on the way down or on the way up.
<Arby> ScottK: does bug 287633 sound the same to you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287633 in kdepim "kontact crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287633
<Arby> your's is the first I've seen that isn't on amd64
<ScottK> Also, here's another hint, since I started using Kmail directly and not Kontact, no crashes.
<ScottK> It does seem similar, but I didn't look at the traces.
<Arby> there's almost nothing there
<Arby> the entire trace is this
<Arby> #0  0x00007f3bae875fd5 in ?? ()
<ScottK> Ah.
<Arby> I'll add yours as a dupe, thanks for the input
<Arby> kontact doesn't seem to like beingleft open between sessions
<apachelogger> Arby: between sessions?
<apachelogger> with reboot?
<Arby> apachelogger: not certain about the necessity of reboot
<Arby> apachelogger: I haven't tested if it happens with log out then log back in
<apachelogger> well
<Arby> all the ones so far imply reboot
<apachelogger> sounds weird
<Arby> let me see if I can reproduce here
<Arby> brb
<apachelogger> maybe ksmserver kills the kio slaves and kontact starts whining?
<ScottK> New wiki.ubuntu.com looks like crap in the Kubuntu style.
<smarter> Riddelll: I have ported and reenabled the accessibility stuff of kubuntu-default-settings, it works(I'll test with a Live-CD to be sure)
<smarter> The only thing that I couldn't port was the kickerrc, so I renamed them to TODO_kickerrc2plasmarc
<smarter> moderate-visual-impairment has really, really big fonts, is this intended?
<Arby> apachelogger: ScottK I got a kontact crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/62532/
<Arby> not sure if it's the same thing or not
<smarter> also, we need to depend/recommend on kde-icons-mono again for lesser-visual-impairment
<smarter> (strange that moderate-visual-impairment doesn't use it too)
 * apachelogger thinks that is a lot of change one week before release :P
 * Arby reboots for further testing. biab
<NCommander> apachelogger, less than a week
<NCommander> five days
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> workweek that was :P
<jameswf> so on 8.10 rc1 dell vostro 1000 the hotkeys for volume control works but the screeen volume %bar does not change
<ScottK> jameswf: That's a known issue.
<jameswf> nm it was me being stupid, the master channel (set to front) was not changing pcm was, id10t error
<ScottK> smarter: Would you be able to look at http://bugs.debian.org/488041 and see if there are any relevant changes we need in Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Ah.  Well then it works better for you than for me.
<jameswf> other than it being KDE4 it has been close to flawless, on install i had to restart X to get to the live cd
<jameswf> i think thats a platform issue because that happened every time on the vostro but not at all on the compaq
<ScottK> For me mute/unmute works.  The volume keys just tell me what the volume is without changing it.
<jussi01> hrm, Im on the way to reporting a bug, but is anyone having performance issues when using folderview or otherwise interacting with the "desktop" ?
<ScottK> jussi01: With Konqueror?
<jussi01> ScottK: no, folderview plasmoids
<ScottK> Oh.  No idea then.  I'm old fashioned.
<jussi01> ie. simple stuff, right clicks, selecting etc
<jussi01> ScottK: this is intrepid - its there by default
<jussi01> :D
<ScottK> Right, but am I using it?
<jussi01> heh...ok then :D
<Arby> crash report added to 287633 if anyone has time to take a look
<Arby> also, do people think this warrants importance = high ?
<ScottK> Arby: No.  Crash on exit I think is Low since you get where you wanted to go.
<Arby> fair enough
<Riddell> evening
<ScottK> Good evening.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the only pending issues for Kubuntu are smarters RFS (see the scrollback) and more thrashing on Language packs.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you have a moment to do some archive stuff?
<Riddell> could do
<ScottK> we have a bit of New'ing that needs doing and quassel and lyx could use accepting.
<Riddell> what's RFS mean?
<ScottK> Request For Sponsorship
<ScottK> Riddell: It was http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kdeaccessibility_4.1.2-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.debdiff
<ScottK> Riddell: For the stuff in New: Electric was removed when it shouldn't have been so we're getting -0ubuntu1 back from Debian as -1 essentially and the binary New bit saves needing transitiional packages and a diff from Debian in the future.
<ScottK> Those are all properly approved by motu-release.
<ScottK> I think that's it.
<Riddell> k-d-s seems to have had a lot of work
<ScottK> k-d-s?
<Riddell> kubuntu-default-settings
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> This reminds me.  ubuntu-restricted-extras has an update yesterday.  Do we need to update the Kubuntu one?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Riddell> depends on the update I guess
 * ScottK looks
<Riddell> what's happening with libanculus-sharp?  "libanculus-sharp" binary going away to be replaced with "libanculus0.3-cil" ?
<smarter> Riddell: yes, I did some changes to kds, see my highlights above
<ScottK> Yes.
<smarter> ScottK: I'll test eric4
<Riddell> ScottK: so I should delete libanculus-sharp binary?
<ScottK> smarter: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: After newing the new one, yes.
<Riddell> ScottK: libanculus0.3-cil has no replaces or conflicts
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> Let me go hunt someone down and get a new upload.
<smarter> Riddell: btw, I commited my patch in kdeaccessibility -0ubuntu3 to the KDE svn
 * ScottK needs to head out.  I pinged the person that wanted it changed.
<smarter> ScottK: eric doesn't seem to crashes here, does it crashes for you?
<ScottK> smarter: No.  I just wanted someone who understood this stuff better than me to see if we needed the quiscintilla (or however you spell it) changes.
<ScottK> Riddell: New upload being prep'ed on the libanculus0.3-cil situation.
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy
<ScottK> Riddell: I think kubuntu-restricted-extras is fine.
 * ScottK heads out.
<Riddell> mdebdiff lyx_1.5.6-0ubuntu1.dsc | wc -l
<Riddell> 115206
<Riddell> ouch
<smarter> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/q/qscintilla2/qscintilla2_2.2-4/changelog just seem to be rebuild
<smarter> I don't know if we need to rebuild our qscintilla, since it looks like it works fine
<Riddell> shouldn't imagine so, if he just forgot to change a build-depend version that won't affect us unless we built against an old version too
<smarter> there's "Build-depend on python-sip4, fix FTBFS.
<smarter> " in -2ubuntu1
<smarter> so I guess we fixed it
<ScottK> smarter: Thanks.  I'll mark it off the RC bugs list then.
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 289102 ?  it's been uploaded
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289102 in gui-ufw "Please update gui-ufw to 0.20.6 (bzr)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289102
<ScottK> Riddell: Last I heard DktrKranz was checking that one.  If he didn't mark it OK in the bug, then I'd leave it.
<Riddell> ScottK: you're ment to be going out!
<Riddell> stop getting distracted by your computer
<Riddell> everybody ignore ScottK until he goes out
<ScottK> Sorry.  Got caught up in flaming the guy who made wiki.kubuntu.org all brown.
<Riddell> looks blue here
<ScottK> You don't see http://technomensch.net/images/ubuntuwiki/kubuntuwiki.png
<ScottK> OK, not all brown.
<Riddell> ah, I havn't looked at the front page in ages
<ScottK> Yeah.  They just changed it.
<Riddell> smarter: what does kuriikwsfilterrc do?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for the archive stuff.
<Riddell> smarter: how did you enable accessibility profiles?
<eagles0513875> has anyone experienced that after upgrading from hardy to the intrepid rc and after booting into intrepid their resolv.conf goes completely blank. also after rebooting after filling in isp name servers it goes back to being blank
<smarter> Riddell: kuriikwsfilterrc is used when you type something in konqueror with {http:/,ftp:/,gg:,...} in front of it
<smarter> Riddell: with the change I made, if you type something, it will use the first result of google for the thing you typed
<smarter> equivalent to the "I'm feeling lucky" button of Google
<smarter> it's the same behaviour as Firefox
<smarter> and most modern browser I suppose
<smarter> Riddell: for enabling accessibility, I uncommented the cp from the accessibility dir, see the log
<smarter> and I ported everything to kde4
<smarter> and found a bug in kmousetool that I fixed and commited upstream :)
<apachelogger> smarter: why is the tomonochrome stuff commented out?
<smarter> apachelogger: see the log
<smarter> it looks ugly with oxygen
<smarter> and unreadable
<smarter> and we don't depend on kde-icons-mono anymore
<smarter> s/depend/recommend/
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> smarter: so?
<apachelogger> how is that related to mono at all?
<smarter> it is supposed to use mono
<smarter> so I guess it would look better withit
<smarter> and with oxygen it doesn't improve usability at all
<smarter> install mono is the best solution I think
<smarter> (also, in hardy we only recommended it on i386, weird)
<apachelogger> why not remove that stuff then?
<smarter> what stuff?
<smarter> tomonochrome?
<apachelogger> yes
<smarter> so that when/if kde-icons-mono is installed again with Kubuntu, we don't forget to put it back
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> isn't mono supposed to be monochrome by default?
<smarter> no idea :P
<smarter> probably
<apachelogger> I would assume that from the name :P
<smarter> but then, why did we bother to do that change?
<apachelogger> left over from times we didn't use mono maybe
<apachelogger> needs to be tested really
<apachelogger> anywho, how do the profiles get used at all? ... i.e. how does one test that stuff?
 * smarter installs kde-icons-mono
<smarter> apachelogger: I tested it manually by copying the relevant files to my $KDEHOME, I don't know how it works if you select the accessibility stuff on the Live-CD, I guess it changes the rep mentioned by /etc/kde4rc
<apachelogger> sounds stupid to me
<apachelogger> why does it not inherit from kds?
<smarter> maybe it does, no idea what the livecd does
<smarter> Riddell: ^ do you know how it works?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> new vbox available
<Arby> would it be reasonable to close bug 282151 as won't fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282151 in kdepim "kontact crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282151
<Arby> why does anybody need to be able to do that?
<Arby> also I can't reproduce it.
<apachelogger> Arby: crash is crash
<apachelogger> ask him to get a sensible backtrace, then forward to kde and let the bug rot
<Arby> ok
<apachelogger> smarter: haha, in KDE 3 the kwin color was not choosen very wisely ;-)
<apachelogger> clashes with kdesktop color
<smarter> and it looks like it's ignored by kwin4 or ozone
<smarter> the BorderSize parameter of kwinrc doesn't seem to work too
<apachelogger_> [Directories-default]
<apachelogger_> prefixes=/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/,/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/lesser-visual-impairment/,/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/moderate-visual-impairment/
<apachelogger> smarter: that stuff is style specific AFAIK
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> if the stuff looks in KDE 4 like it does in KDE 3
<apachelogger_> we should not upload but target an overall improvement for jaunty
<apachelogger_> stupid konversation doesn't even fit my screen
<apachelogger_> smarter: what widget style is it using in KDE 4?
<smarter> I let oxygen
<smarter> not sure if plastique would improve accessibility
<smarter> *left
<smarter> or *let?
<apachelogger_> hm
<smarter> <apachelogger> clashes with kdesktop color
<smarter> --> apachelogger_ (n=ubuntu@62-47-49-146.adsl.highway.telekom.at) a rejoint #kubuntu-devel
<smarter> oops
<apachelogger_> smarter: there should be some special widget style
<apachelogger_> high contrast or something
<smarter> doesn't looks like it has been ported to kde4
<apachelogger_> kdelibs4c2a: /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/highcontrast.so
<apachelogger_> smarter: IMHO oxygen doesn't make much sense
<smarter> anyway, there's more than one profile for accessibility, we could disable those who don't look good and let the others
<smarter> apachelogger: we could put CDE, it's the ugliest, but it doesn't have fancy shadows and stuff
<apachelogger> smarter: see above
<apachelogger> at least the visual stuff inherits
<smarter> apachelogger: how did you get that line?
<apachelogger> smarter: kde3 livecd
<smarter> iirc, you have more than one choice when choosing accessibility
<apachelogger> yes
<smarter> it just changes the order?
<apachelogger> still they seem to be connected to each other
<smarter> hmm
<smarter> not installing the one who look ugly or at least commenting out the poor colors should be enough, nop?
<apachelogger> also, I guess capser, or whatever changes the kderc needs to be modified to kde4rc
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> it wouldn't work with KDE 3
<apachelogger> which is horrible since we still ship konvi, k3b and amarok
<smarter> maybe we should do like kde(4)-profile
<smarter> and ship both
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but what I am trying to say, is we shouldn't at all
<apachelogger> not with a 1 day time window
<smarter> but the accessibility options are probably still there in the live-cd
<apachelogger> they just won't work
<apachelogger> I am not sure if we can turn them off
<smarter> first, we should find where they are :P
<smarter> but isolinux config is easily tunable iirc
<apachelogger> smarter: #ubuntu-release :P
<smarter> We could disable the accessibility stuff for now, polish it in -updates, and reenable it when we make a kde 4.2 remix for Intrepid?
<apachelogger> could do
<apachelogger> these iwl issues annoy the shit out of me
<apachelogger> smarter: does the accessibility stuff get installed with the current kds in intrepid?
<smarter> nop
<smarter> it was commented out in the Makefile
<apachelogger> well
<smarter> you can comment it again if you want
<apachelogger> smarter: we should avoid -updates then
<smarter> why?
<apachelogger> less work
<apachelogger> just deploy a seperate source package with the 4.2 remix stuff
<apachelogger> kind of branching ;-)
<smarter> seems good
 * smarter just noticed that the logo on the cover of the kubuntu  8.04 liveCD looks a lot like the oxygen konqueror icon :]
<apachelogger> ScottK, jpds: is there some kind of requirements list on becoming a backporter?
 * smarter comments out the accessibility stuff in kds, again
<apachelogger> ScottK, jpds: bug 284355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284355 in hardy-backports "Please backport Quassel 0.3.0.2 from intrepid to hardy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284355
<apachelogger> jtechidna: the bug #1 kde-systemsettings affect was removed
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Won't display info)
<jtechidna> yay!
<jtechidna> apachelogger: what do we do with bugs like bug 289174?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289174 in kde4libs "missing Icons after Update to kubuntu 8.10" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289174
<jtechidna> oh, somebody took care of it
<jtechidna> ^_^
<jtechidna> namely you
 * apachelogger is running 4.1 right now, so he can freak out over the 450 unread bugmails
<jtechidna> \o/
<jtechidna> Hmm, is it just me or does KFind have a crystal icon?
<smarter> jtechidna: yup, it does
<jtechidna> you can tell how neglected a KDE app is by the type of icon it has (crystal vs Oxygen)
<smarter> http://pastebin.com/m60710db0 << wth?
<jtechidna> oh, that's kaffiene artwork
<jtechidna> er, artwork for use in kaffiene
<jtechidna> ~np
<kubotu> jtechidna doesn't exist at last.fm. Perhaps you need to: lastfm set <username>
<JontheEchinda> ~np
<kubotu> JontheEchinda doesn't exist at last.fm. Perhaps you need to: lastfm set <username>
 * JontheEchinda slaps kubotu
<JontheEchinda> ~lastfm set dualscreenman
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help lastfm'
<jjesse> kubotu help lastfm
<kubotu> lastfm [<user>] => show your or <user>'s now playing track at lastfm. np [<user>] => same as 'lastfm'. other topics: events, artist, album, track, now, set, who, compare
<jjesse> that's cool has that aalways done it?
<jjesse> is pandora or last.fm better?
<JontheEchinda> dunno, I haven't used pandora
<apachelogger> gnu - ew - poo - new
<apachelogger> only 00:01 and that blog post already made my day
 * a|wen is part of a scout clan called "clan the fallen gnu" ... rather fitted that post :)
 * apachelogger notes that hurd is hurd and no gnu either :P
<apachelogger> at least that is what almighty wiki says
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-26
<vorian> wth
<NCommander> vorian, ?
<vorian> sorry
<vorian> i got a weird email w/out a body
<vorian> The Future of Linux Computing- Gnu Gnome stomps on Trolltech KDE!
<a|wen> vorian: you are not alone on that one
 * JontheEchidna hasn't got it
<vorian> from dark star?
<a|wen> vorian: exactly
<vorian> a|wen: weird
<a|wen> vorian: I got something similar (spam like) earlier from the same address ... i suppose it really is spam now
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> some people :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: At least be a MOTU and convince jdong you know what you are doing.  Since you're core-dev, you'll be able to upload source backports if needed and that'll be good not to be the only one on the team.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I marked in the bug.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks. btw, quassel needs another FFe => bug 289291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289291 in quassel "FFe needed for upstream bug fix in prior security fix" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289291
<ScottK> apachelogger: Read the bug.
<ScottK> The FFe one.
<apachelogger> ah :)
 * apachelogger hugs ScottK
<NCommander> apachelogger, interested in joining backports?
<apachelogger> NCommander: yes, I have a backport setup for KDE releases anyway, so in can as well spend some time with official backports ;-)
 * NCommander hugs apachelogger 
<NCommander> I'm a backporter once I become an MOTU
 * NCommander already got an ACK from jdong
<NCommander> apachelogger, you can help upload backports :-)
<apachelogger> you are not MOTU yet?
<ScottK> His app is pending.
<ScottK> apachelogger: You know how that can feel.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> I had to poke them about smarter as well
<apachelogger> maybe one should just become more annoying with every day that passes by ;-)
<ScottK> So am I the only one that is seriously annoyed at the Ubuntu brown I see on wiki.kubuntu.org?
<Hobbsee> purple would be better
<apachelogger> ScottK: we only link to /Kubuntu I think, so it's only a minor issue IMHO
<ScottK> OK.  So I'm the only one.
<NCommander> ScottK, yes.
<apachelogger> ScottK: pretty much, it should be taken care of though
<NCommander> ScottK, er, I mean, no, I am too
 * apachelogger thinks moin needs some sensible multidomain feature in general
<NCommander> apachelogger, well, I know one member of the team said they'd review within 30 hours, and that was yesterday
<ScottK> All I've gotten is "Anyone who is subscribed to the page got notified and no one complained so it's fine."
<apachelogger> mhh, stepchild treatment
 * NCommander notes Xubuntu hasn't had a working theme ever
<NCommander> kubuntu seems to be the ugly stepchild this entire release
<apachelogger> true
 * apachelogger should poke knome about a wiki theme for xubuntu
<apachelogger> in fact, I think we should use the same with different colors :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, you should see my desktop, it doesn't even look like Xubuntu ATM
<ScottK> Oddly enough, mine doesn't either.
<NCommander> ScottK, I'd be worried if Kubuntu looked like Xubuntu
<ScottK> Sorry.  The irony flag is set here tonight.
 * NCommander changes #kubuntu-devel mode: -i
<ScottK> NCommander: I see you have the irony flag too.  "Here" is in my head.
 * NCommander changes ScottK's mode: -irony
<ScottK> NCommander: You might want to consider the alternative is worse.
<NCommander> o_o?
<ScottK> Yeah.  Bad day.
<NCommander> Ouch
<NCommander> apachelogger, http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/1748/screenshot2ht1.th.png
<NCommander> apachelogger, that's my desktop
<JontheEchidna> nice thumbnail ;P
<NCommander> http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2ht1.png ^- JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hmm, methinks a desktop that looked like that would drive me crazy
<NCommander> the black on white?
<JontheEchidna> black on black
<JontheEchidna> no close buttons on windows
<JontheEchidna> or minimize, etc
<JontheEchidna> but now I am tasked to make Plasma look like that
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, ?
<NCommander> The buttons are all there, just a little hard to see
<JontheEchidna> oh
<NCommander> The Crux theme doesn't handle dark colors too well
<ScottK> Sounds like a profile one of my kids would like.
<ScottK> I sit down to help them and I can
<NCommander> But all the icons are there if you look hard for them
<ScottK> can't read a thing because the contrast is so lown
<NCommander> I just find darker colors are easier on the eyes
<JontheEchidna> is this gnome or xfce?
<NCommander> Xfce
<NCommander> Don't you see the transparent mouse bleeding through in the corner?
<JontheEchidna> ok, I saw some gnome-y icons
<NCommander> I'm using the GNOME icon set
<JontheEchidna> ah, that's why :P
<NCommander> The Xfce one bugs me for some reason
 * NCommander has inactive windows get a slight transparency, so in the corner of my desktop I can see the Xubuntu logo 
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, its Xfce 4.6, so I get all sorts of neat tranparency effects, its actually quite nice
<ScottK> Would someone please look at Debian Bug #503401 and see if we care?
<ubottu> Debian bug 503401 in kvirc "try to start command via irc:// handler" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/503401
<NCommander> ScottK, looks like we're affected since we have the same version as Debian
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: http://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xfceclonetg9.png
<JontheEchidna> Locking the widgets'll get rid of all those plasma symbols on the panels btw
<NCommander> That's sexy
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
 * NCommander hacks on the jaunty-ports kernel
<JontheEchidna> heh, the color scheme didn't change all the way for Konsole
<NCommander> my biggest grip with KDE4 is its slow as a dog without acceleration
<JontheEchidna> my dad finds the Task Manager applet to be his biggest gripe
<JontheEchidna> the lack of multiple rows and task grouping
<JontheEchidna> 1-row taskmanagers don't do well with 8 xterms + FF + Thunderbird + whatever else he may be running
<NCommander> ouch
<NCommander> wait, xterm?
<NCommander> ew
<JontheEchidna> yes, he has 8 xterms plastered across 2 desktops
<JontheEchidna> with which he does programming in vi
<NCommander> He should at least use konsole or something else
<JontheEchidna> His new laptop is really nice
<JontheEchidna> Intrepid looks and runs great on it
<JontheEchidna> He turned off desktop effects because he didn't like the tooltip previews, lol
<NCommander> lol
<ScottK> NCommander: Can you check out the fix then?
<NCommander> ScottK, there isn't one for kvirc yet expect new upstream
 * NCommander is looking to see if backporting is an option
<NCommander> ScottK, there is a lot of "noise" in their SVN repo, finding the fix will be tricky as hell
<ScottK> Perfect for you then.
 * NCommander feels loved
<NCommander> ScottK, 3.4.0 -> 3.4.2 is described as a bug-fix release
<NCommander> It might simply be worth updating
<ScottK> Hmmm. apachelogger: What do you think?
<ScottK> Maybe JontheEchidna will do some testing ...
 * NCommander just learned that things shouldn't get published into -updates until aging 7 days
<NCommander> O_o;
<dotancohen> Hello devs. A very critical KDE accessibility bug has been fixed, and I would like to know how soon it may be incorporated into Kubuntu? I am currently stuck on KDE 3.x because of it, and thus I will not be upgrading to Kubuntu 8.10
<dotancohen> This is the bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165402
<ubottu> KDE bug 165402 in general "No "show keyboard status" indicator in KDE4" [Wishlist,Reopened]
<dotancohen> Was fixed in KDE SVN commit 876002
<Arby> Riddell: apachelogger: is it worth trying to get a patch for bug 275596 in before final or shall I just wait for post release updates?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275596 in kdepim "(Kubuntu Intrepid) Akregator will not display feed contents" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275596
<a|wen> Arby: if you have a package ready in a PPA or the like i'll be happy to give it some testing; then you'll at least have some 3rd party testing done also before throwing it in
<Arby> a|wen: I haven't built a package yet, that's next on the list
<Arby> The fix is trivial if you don't mind having a look at it
<Arby> there's a diff attached to the bug
<Arby> it's literally on number in the akregatorrc file
<dotancohen> Hello devs. A very critical KDE accessibility bug has been fixed, and I would like to know how soon it may be incorporated into Kubuntu? I am currently stuck on KDE 3.x because of it, and thus I will not be upgrading to Kubuntu 8.10
<dotancohen> This is the bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165402
<ubottu> KDE bug 165402 in general "No "show keyboard status" indicator in KDE4" [Wishlist,Reopened]
<dotancohen> Was fixed in KDE SVN commit 876002
<a|wen> Arby: that is indeed trivial ...
<Arby> yep :)
<Arby> dotancohen: looking
<a|wen> that's actually test-able without a real package ... i'll just go checking that it doesn't seem to break some panel-hiding, or whatever could have been a remote idea of putting 0 there
<Arby> a|wen: my thinking too
<Arby> dotancohen: do you happen to know the svn commit that fixes the bug
<dotancohen> SVN commit 876002
<dotancohen> Thanks
<Arby> thanks
<Arby> if it's included in the 4.1.3 release it should hit kubuntu when we package 4.1.3 which should be soon
<Arby> if it's only in trunk it'll end up in 4.2
<Arby> we might be able to backport it if necessary
<Arby> I'll have a look
<a|wen> Arby: exactly which file are you planning to patch?
<Arby> a|wen: .kde/share/config/akregatorrc
<a|wen> Arby: but that is the local configuration-file ... shouldn't you need to patch the global one
<Arby> possibly, that's just what I found that works
 * Arby looks for the global file
<a|wen> Arby: /usr/share/kde4/config.kcfg/akregator.kcfg
<dotancohen> Thanks, Arby. If I need a backport (I cannot use KDE 4 without it) should I file a bug report, or is there a prefered way>
<dotancohen> ?
<Arby> dotancohen: file a bug in launchpad and link it to the kde bug
<dotancohen> Will do, thanks.
<a|wen> Arby: there Splitter2 sizes defaults to 50,350
<Arby> I'm not sure of the exact process but at least we've got a record of the info
<Arby> a|wen: strange, because that's not what happens
<a|wen> Arby: the process is that the file .kde gets written the first time ... and the info used to start the first time is gotten from the kcfg-file (IIRC)
<Arby> except that it isn't happening
<Arby> brb
<a|wen> Arby: couldn't it be because of an old akregatorrc file from hardy? aren't they talking about upgrading
<Arby> a|wen: could be, the same bug bit me after an upgrade.
<Arby> let me look harder
<dotancohen> Sorry to keep interupting, but here is the Launchpad bug for the KDE accesibility issue:
<dotancohen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/289440
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 289440 in meta-kde ""Show Keyboard Status" indicator in KDE4" [Undecided,New]
<dotancohen> Thanks, Arby!
<Arby> yw
<a|wen> Arby: got to reproduce it now :)
<Arby> a|wen: that'll be interesting since I no longer have a kde3 system
<Arby> VMs for the win :)
 * Arby adds it to the todo list
<a|wen> Arby: i can reproduce it in a fresh kde4 install (no upgrade
<a|wen> Arby: choose viewmode combined and exit akregator ... see the akregtorrc file now it has the dreaded 0 ... open akregator again and immediately choose viewmode normal
<a|wen> Arby: it seems to be the viewmode changes that is broken on some level
<Arby> a|wen: right, sorry, I got confused between conversations :)
<a|wen> Arby: hehe :)
<Arby> a|wen: yes, you're right
<Arby> a|wen: on switching viewmodes it isn't reading the correct default layout information
<Arby> hmmph, that's much harder to fix
<Arby> and well beyond my skills
<a|wen> Arby: or it might be that it shouldn't write 0 in the first place ... when viewmode combined is used it shouldn't fiddle with the splitter 2 option at all
<Arby> a|wen: what happens if you choose viewmode=normal then close akregator, remove akregatorrc then reopen?
<Arby> in my case it recreates akregatorrc with the 0 in splitter 2
 * Arby goes to make coffee, my brain hurts
<a|wen> Arby: it works exatcly as it should here (value = 150) ... remember to let akregator close completely before deleting the akregatorrc file
<Arby> hmm
<Arby> ok it worked right this time, fail on my part there then
<Arby> I think I'll build a clean intrepid vm and see what happens there
<a|wen> Arby: sounds strange if it does that ... but on the other hand, we know there is someting wrong in the viewport code
<Arby> a|wen: yeah, I have to assume that one was my bad :)
<Arby> a|wen: I'll make a VM and have a look
<Arby> if it behaves on a clean install then it's a problem caused by and upgrade somehow
<Arby> s/and/an/
<a|wen> Arby: i'm doing my test on a clean intrepid VM ... installed yesterday
<Arby> ah, that answers that question then
<a|wen> :)
<Arby> a|wen: do you speak c++? I think someone needs to read the code
<Arby> I can try but I don't know C
<Arby> of any flavour
<a|wen> Arby: me neither ... but i'm starting to learn, based on looking at kde code :)
 * Arby attempts to read code
<apachelogger> Arby: I have another fix for kdepim as well
<Arby> apachelogger: it turns out I was wrong anyway
<apachelogger> perfect :P
<Arby> I fixed the symptom not the cause
 * a|wen goes hiding ... for de-fixing things :P
<Arby> I'm now deeper in the kdepim code than I'm comfortable with
<Arby> a|wen: :P
<Arby> in other words I have no idea what's going on
<Arby> as a|wen correctly diagnosed the default panel sizes aren't set correctly when akregator viewmode is changed
<apachelogger> kde svn 876002
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=876002&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 876002
<apachelogger> looks playgroundish, doesn't it :P
<Arby> apachelogger: the word playground sort of implies that yes :)
 * apachelogger thinks we should disallow bug reports against kde-meta
<Arby> apachelogger: with your core dev hat on when do you think that will land in kubuntu?
<Arby> presumably 4.2 at the earliest
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that depends partly on KDE
<apachelogger> if they are going to include the plasmoid into 4.2, then KDE 4.2 is the latest :P
<apachelogger> earliest would be that we create a svn snapshot of the plasmoid and deploy it via KDE 4 ppa
<Arby> do you think it's important enough to try and backport?
<apachelogger> IMHO we should be ashamed and kick ourselfs in the arse for the status of accessibility in 8.10
<apachelogger> so, yes, it is
<Arby> ok, and what would be the required steps to do that?
<apachelogger> grab the source, try building it, hope it builds, create a snapshot package if it does build
<apachelogger> if it does not build: create a snapshot package, and patch it to buildable state
<Arby> I'm prepared to try the grab it and attempt build part
<Arby> I'll need help to package it
<Arby> and I'll definitely need help if it needs patching
<Arby> apachelogger: am I right in thinking this would be a post release update, too close to final etc?
<Arby> this kdepim bug is too hard for me anyway :(
<apachelogger> Arby: no update at all
<apachelogger> it could go to intrepid-backports
<apachelogger> but there isn't much difference if we use that or the ppa
<Arby> I'll give it a go then
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: should I relocate bug 289440 to kdebase-workspace?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289440 in meta-kde ""Show Keyboard Status" indicator in KDE4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289440
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: accessibility
<JontheEchidna> wtf, 404 when I try to edit the bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I edit0red it away
<JontheEchidna> so bug 289418 is pretty much a wont fix since ksokoban is in the old kdegames, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289418 in kdegames "please include ksokoban in intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289418
<JontheEchidna> I mean, technically we could do like with kdvi
<JontheEchidna> but for just a game?
<ScottK> apachelogger: After the new GCC upload yesterday kde4libs built on hppa, so if you could kick off more rebuilds we might get some/all of KDE build for hppa yet.
<ScottK> I need to leave in just a few minutes, so I can't do it now, but if you could do the first few, I can do the rest later.
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we need an ACK from ubuntu-release?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not for rebuilds.
<apachelogger> okies
<ScottK> Particularly not for hppa.
<JontheEchidna> afk for 15 mins
<apachelogger> stdin: bug 289052 next time please reference the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289052 in kdeedu "package step 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/share/applications/kde4/step.desktop', che si trova anche nel pacchetto step-kde4" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289052
<Arby> apachelogger: kbstateapplet build fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/62870/ is this something that needs patching or something missing in my chroot?
<Arby> never having used cmake manually before I don't really understand
<apachelogger> possibly patching
<apachelogger> Arby: kdebase-workspace-dev is installed?
<Arby> checking
<Arby> no it isn't so I'll try that first
<Arby> apachelogger: still fails with k-w-dev installed, same error :(
 * Arby fears having to patch this
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> Arby: you need to patch
<Arby> I was afraid you might say that
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> nothing fancy
<apachelogger> Arby: grab $plasmoidpackage from the archive and make your cmakelists.txt resemble the one of the package
<apachelogger> most importantly you will need
<apachelogger> find_package(KDE4 REQUIRED)
<apachelogger> include (KDE4Defaults
<apachelogger> )
<Arby> apachelogger: by $plasmoidpackage do you mean any plasmoid package?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> e.g. weather
<apachelogger> or quicklaunch
<apachelogger> or toggle-compositing
 * Arby looks for the corresponding package
<Arby> apachelogger: is weather equivalent to the package kweather?
<Arby> I barely use plasmoids, I don't like stuff on my desktop
<apachelogger> Arby: well, the old kweather
<JontheEchidna> I believe kweather only provides weather resources, and not an actual applet
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no
<apachelogger> I am pretty sure the dataengine works independent form kweather
<apachelogger> + I have no idea what kweather is for anyway
<Arby> nvm I found toggle-compositing, I'll use that
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think systemsettings needs to depend on kdebase-workspace-bin
<JontheEchidna> bug 289368
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289368 in kdebase-workspace "systemsettings has none option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289368
<JontheEchidna> since it's somewhat useless without kcm modules
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are they all in -bin?
<JontheEchidna> I believe so
<JontheEchidna> actually some might be in kde-window-manager
<JontheEchidna> but if you're installing in gnome you wouldn't need those
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you could
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: isn't there some -data package as well?
<apachelogger> I am pretty sure that contains the actual desktop files
<apachelogger> so unless -bin depends -data (which is likely)
<apachelogger> we would need to make sysettings depend both
<JontheEchidna> I see a lot of kcontrol docs in -data
<JontheEchidna> but nothing in the way of actual kcm modules
<JontheEchidna> hmm, we should probably talk to debian about this
<apachelogger> pretty much
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kdebase-workspace-data.install line 310-335
<apachelogger> kcm modules
<apachelogger> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, kdebase-workspace-data (= ${source:Version}),
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: make syssettings depend -bin should be enough
<JontheEchidna> so, what would the best way to notify debian be? Throw a debdiff at 'em?
<Arby> apachelogger: the snippet you gave me worked, cmake completes without errors.
<Arby> what happens next?
<Arby> make?
<apachelogger> yes
<Arby> make goes splat
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes, or you could poke ana in their irc channel
<apachelogger> but hide from pinotree, he might still be mad at you :P
<JontheEchidna> yes <.<
<Arby> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62876/ I think I'm missing some qt dev type stuff
<apachelogger> Arby: I think now comes the real patching :P
<apachelogger> kdelibs5-dev should depend on libqt4-dev
<Arby> ok fire away I'll be back in 5
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> maybe not :P
 * apachelogger thinks the cmake stuff is still incomplete
<apachelogger> libqt4-dev: /usr/include/qt4/QtGui/QGraphicsLayout
<apachelogger> clearly missing something
<apachelogger> Arby: add
<apachelogger> add_definitions (${QT_DEFINITIONS} ${KDE4_DEFINITIONS})
<apachelogger> include_directories (${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR} ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR} ${KDE4_INCLUDES})
<apachelogger> directly following the other stuff you added
<Arby> apachelogger: cmake output http://paste.ubuntu.com/62882/
<Arby> does that look sane to you?
<Arby> make says yes \o/. I think
<Arby> make output http://paste.ubuntu.com/62883/
<Arby> nothing obviously wrong but then I'm a neophyte
<Arby> make install seems to complete
 * Arby wonders how one launches a plasmoid from inside a chroot
<apachelogger> Arby: if you setup you chroot to access your X you can use plasmoidviewer NAMEOFPLASMOID
<apachelogger> otherwise you are boned
<Arby> apachelogger: I'm just doing exactly that
<Arby> I found the right bit of techbase
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: Got it sorted now?
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: EBS for -runtime in 2 hours
<ScottK-palm> Cool. We probably won't get the whole stack at this point, but it's progress.
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: if hppa wasn't so slow, it certainly would be an advantage ;-)
<ScottK-palm> Yeah. For a while hppa was FTBFS most things so it kept up well.
<ScottK-palm> You might look ahead and see if there are non-kde depends that need a retry too.
 * ScottK-palm would look, but it's pretty tough through the phone.
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: will do
<ScottK-palm> Back later.
<smarter> is bug #276224 supposed to be fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276224 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "Failed to open the panel socket" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276224
<Arby> apachelogger: I think I broke the applet
<smarter> cause I just got hit by i
<smarter> *it
<apachelogger> \o/
<Arby> apachelogger: plasmoidviewer shows an empty black frame
<Arby> and the terminal shows findServiceByDesktopPath:  not found
<apachelogger> smarter: how exactly would that be caused by kubuntu-kde4-meta?
<smarter> no idea
<smarter> I'm on Intrepid
<smarter> but I just started Kate and got these messages
<apachelogger> kbuildsycoca4
<Arby> already did that but I'll try again
<smarter> no luck
<apachelogger> kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<apachelogger> smarter: anywho
<apachelogger> wrong package
<apachelogger> clearly skim/scim related
<smarter> 00A0C0T0I0O0N0 0d0o0n0'0t0 0r0e0m0e0m0b0e0r0 0i0n0s0t0a0l0l0i0n0g0 0s0c0i0m0 0s0t0u0f0f0 0r0e0c0e0n0t0l0y00
<apachelogger> it is shipped by default
<Arby> apachelogger: same result, could it be because it's inside a chroot?
<apachelogger> and IIRC there is some conflict with skim and scim-bridge-qt*
<smarter> apachelogger: wasn't that fixed by a pacth or something?
<apachelogger> Arby: possibly
<smarter> *patch
<smarter> yes, but I didn't have this bug until recently
<apachelogger> Arby: just make a package and try it on your regular system
<apachelogger> smarter: well, I ain't know anything about tha scim
 * Arby googles how to build packages with cmake
<smarter> OMG
<smarter> ps aux|grep scim-panel-gtk|wc -l
<smarter> 161
<smarter> WTF is this thing doing?
<smarter> grr, I killed them, then started kate again and it restarted scim with 12 processes
<smarter> apachelogger: do you have scim installed?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> boah
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ASEFJagb
<apachelogger> stupid konqueror
<apachelogger> stupid shortcut thingies
 * apachelogger switches to windows
<smarter> :P
<smarter> could you reinstall kubuntu-desktop and see if scim is screwing your system?
<smarter> I don't think we can release a Kubuntu where every app takes 5 seconds more than on other distros to start.
<smarter> "Failed to allocate the agent. Exitting...
<smarter> especially with misspelled error messages :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
 * apachelogger isn't going to reboot again
<smarter> If skim(or scim-panel-kde) is started, there is no more delay at startup
<apachelogger> kde Bug 170435
<ubottu> KDE bug 170435 in fontinst "When opening kfontview, either from systemsettings or cli, characters are not displayed, just a white background and the horizontal rules " [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170435
<smarter> I believe this is due to latest scim-bridge update
<smarter> which disable the patch which fixed that
<smarter> and which was uploaded 4 days ago
<smarter> (thanks to the guy who did that :P)
<smarter> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/scim-bridge/0.4.14-2ubuntu4
<apachelogger> smarter: poke him in the eye
<smarter> yup
<smarter> he changed the patch to check for "which scim-helper"
<smarter> except the binary scim-helper doesn't exist...
<apachelogger> nice
<smarter> grr, arne is /away
<smarter> if he doesn't show up this evening, we have to revert the change to 50_check_scim_binary.dpatch
<smarter> I can confirm that with -0ubuntu3 it works fine
<smarter> * -2ubuntu3
<a|wen> smarter: 50_... patch is disabled entirely says the changelog
<smarter> oh, right
<apachelogger> Arby: please be more cautious with marking bugs as triaged, usually you would only go for triaged if the bug is forwarded and accepted by upstream, or for a crash, if a usable and up-to-date backtrace is available and the bug is forwarded
<a|wen> smarter: it seems Riddell's change broke some gtk stuff ... so the patch probably needs to be changed to not break gtk stuff and be re-enabled
<smarter> we should probably revert to -2ubuntu2 state
<Arby> apachelogger: which bug?
<smarter> Riddell: could you please look at this? It's a pretty serious issue
<apachelogger> Arby: any
<apachelogger> Arby: in this case bug 177566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177566 in kdepim "marking a recurring kontact to-do as complete causes application crash" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177566
<apachelogger> triaged should only be used when all possibly important information is aggregated
<Arby> I thought it was once the new backtrace was supplied. the misunderstanding is how much information is enough
<Arby> I was advised to ask for a backtrace with kdepim-dbg installed
<Arby> and that's what we got
<Arby> anyway, point noted
<Arby> apachelogger: what would be the appropriate version number for an svn snapshot of this kbapplet?
<apachelogger> Arby: 0.0+svn$SVNREVISON
<Arby> thanks
<Arby> apachelogger: 0.0+svn876002 is it -0ubuntu1 or -0ubuntu0?
<Arby> I vaguely remember something about ubuntu1 meaning it already exists in debian or something
<apachelogger> nono :P
<apachelogger> -1 would be if the package goes to debian
<apachelogger> for that matter, if you base a package upon the debian package it would be -1ubuntu1
<apachelogger> or -5ubuntu1 if debian already got 5 revision before the ubuntu1
<apachelogger> if the package is not basd on one from debian it is 0ubuntu1
<Arby> thanks, I think I've got all the bits now, I'll attempt to debuild
<smarter> 00A0C0T0I0O0N0 0t0h0i0n0k0s0 000.010~0s0v0n080x0x0x0x0 0i0s0 0p0r0e0t0t0i0e0r0 0t0h0a0n0 000.000+0s0v0n0x0x0x0 0:0P00
<rgreening> g'day all
<txwikinger> o/ rgreening
 * Arby does the working plasmoid dance :D
<Arby> apachelogger: to my great surprise it actually works
<Arby> now what :)
<apachelogger> coolio
<apachelogger> Arby: create a bzr branch so I can take a look :P
<Arby> instructions? :P
<apachelogger> ~google ubuntu wiki bzr maintainer how to
<kubotu> Results for ubuntu wiki bzr maintainer how to: 1. BzrMaintainerHowto - Ubuntu Wiki: http://www.google.comhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto | 2. Bzr - Ubuntu Wiki: http://www.google.comhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr | 3. DCT/Workflow - Ubuntu Wiki: http://www.google.comhttps://wiki.kubuntu.org/DCT/Workflow
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> parsing is broken
<apachelogger> \o/
 * Arby reads
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> Arby++
 * apachelogger clicks through all the kdepim crashyness
<Arby> apachelogger: :) I'm not even done yet.
<Arby> there are another 50 ish bugs still 'new'
<apachelogger> the god thing about apport is that it marks bugs as private, so I don't have to actually take a look at them :P
<Arby> until I go through an dmake them all public :P
<Arby> apachelogger: for this applet, do you want me to put the whole source in bzr or just the packaging?
<apachelogger> Arby: up to you, but for the latter you will need to add a get-orig-source target with a fixed revision number
<apachelogger> that said, you need a get-orig-source target anyway :P
<Arby> ok, I don't have one so lets fix that first :)
<Arby> what file does it live in and what should it be?
<apachelogger> debian/rules
<apachelogger> ~google ubuntu wiki get-orig-source cvs example
<kubotu> Results for ubuntu wiki get-orig-source cvs example: 1. PackagingGuide/Examples/ChangingTheOrigTarball - Ubuntu Wiki: http://www.google.comhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Examples/ChangingTheOrigTarball | 2. PackagingGuide/Basic - Ubuntu Wiki: http://www.google.comhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<kubotu> 3. MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCompiling - Ubuntu Wiki: http://www.google.comhttps://wiki.edubuntu.org/MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCompiling
<apachelogger> Arby: you just need to change it to SVN syntax I guess
<apachelogger> svn co -r REVSION svn://anonsvn.kde.org....
<smarter> 00A0C0T0I0O0N0 0t0e0s0t00
<smarter> ^ do you see garbage here?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> though if we would consider you as garbage.... :P
<smarter> pffrt :P
<smarter> cjwatson says I output strange character when using /me
<smarter> could you look on #ubuntu-devel?
<a|wen> smarter: I see garbage
<JontheEchidna> I see garbage too
<smarter> so, it's probably Quassel fault
 * a|wen uses kde3 konversation
<smarter> since apachelogger use quassel
 * JontheEchidna uses konversaton too
<apachelogger> possibly
<smarter> (and I do too)
<apachelogger> smarter: might be some interaction problem between the client and the core
<rgreening> konversation here, and it's garbage to me 2
<smarter> apachelogger: try putting a /me
<Arby> apachelogger: I'm looking at packaging only branches on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto
<Arby> do I need to make the changes to CMakeLists into a patch?
<apachelogger> Arby: please
<Arby> ok
<apachelogger> Arby: in general, only avoid a patch if you have a uber important reason to do so
<JontheEchidna> deleting 1000 mails takes a long time
<jussio1> oh great, seems my system is somewhat screwed. is there a way to turn off desktop effects from the command line?
<jussio1> I cant click anything in a window - it just tries to pick the window up as if Id clicked on the title bar.
<JontheEchidna> jussio1: edit ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<JontheEchidna> in the compositing section set enabled=false
<jussio1> JontheEchidna: ok, Ill give that a shot
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe we should jaunty with a script to deactivate the effects from a terminal?
<JontheEchidna> maybe
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yet fancier
<apachelogger> make kdm detect if effects are turned on
<apachelogger> and show some special menu to deactivate it while startkde is on the works
<apachelogger> ...show the menu in kdm ... but deactivate effects while startkde is working... ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> kill em stopd buggies
<apachelogger> rgreening: bug 289402 bug 289402 and bug 289402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289402 in kdebase-workspace "circular build dependency between kdebase-workspace and kde4bindings, broken on lpia and hppa" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289402
<rgreening> apachelogger: hmm... strange...
<apachelogger> why?
<rgreening> does it build on x86
<apachelogger> rgreening: think about it
<apachelogger> lpia and hppa didn'tbuild for some time
<apachelogger> so there is one of these packages missing
<apachelogger> preventing the build of the other
<apachelogger> so you can't build workspace because there is no bindings, and you can't build bindings because there is no workspace, because there is no workspace, because there is no bindings...
<rgreening> I understand circular deps
<apachelogger> then do something!
 * apachelogger shudders
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> you drinking again
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is just horrible and evil and frighten
<rgreening> I'll look into it. see if I can figure out why they are busted.
<rgreening> hehe
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, the dep needs to be resolved
<apachelogger> rgreening: does the python stuff in workspace actually depend on bindings?
<rgreening> hmm... kdebase-workspace-4.1.2-0ubuntu11 built everythin g fine...
<rgreening> so, must be an issue with recent changes in 0ubuntu12
<apachelogger> no :P
<apachelogger> dood, take a minute and think about it
<apachelogger> if workspace really depends on bindings there is a _gigantic_ problem
<apachelogger> say the API in bindings changes
<apachelogger> then workspace wouldn't compile because of the incompatible API
<rgreening> I understand that.
 * rgreening thinks you misunderstand me
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I know that i386 and stuff built fine
<apachelogger> but it won't when jaunty opens
<apachelogger> it only builds right now because there is already a kdebindings to use as build-dep
<rgreening> hmm... let me get the source and have a look at the control files.
<rgreening> hmmm... ok, so the python-kde4-dev in kdebase-workspace is causing the circular dep
<rgreening> (I think)... 1 sec...
<NCommander> apachelogger, hppa didn't build because bindings was hosed due to lack of mono on that architecture
<apachelogger> rgreening: yes
<rgreening> hmm....
<apachelogger> rgreening: I doubt it is necessary though
 * rgreening think's it may have been due to plasma python
<apachelogger> no no
<rgreening> and may be required... no t sure though.
<apachelogger> workspace is only allowed to depend on kdelibs (and runtime on runtime)
<jason-> slt
<rgreening> I see that now
<rgreening> brb
<apachelogger> rgreening: upstream would have the dep issue as well ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you going to fix bug 289368 ?
<rgreening> ok, apachelogger, how can I verify (easiest)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289368 in kdebase-workspace "systemsettings has none option" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289368
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'll talk with debiain right now
<rgreening> _Sime_: you around?
<apachelogger> rgreening: apt-cache show python-kde4-dev | grep Depends
<apachelogger> Depends: python-qt4, python-kde4 (= 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2)
<apachelogger> apt-cache show python-kde4 | grep Depends
<apachelogger> Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.1.2), kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.2), libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libphonon4 (>> 4:4.2.0), libqt4-network (>= 4.4.3), libqt4-svg (>= 4.4.3), libqt4-xml (>= 4.4.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4.4.3), libqtgui4 (>= 4.4.3), libsoprano4 (>= 2.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), phonon (>> 4:4.2.0), python2.5 (>= 2.5), python-qt4 (>= 4.3-2ubuntu7.1)
<apachelogger> rgreening: try replacing the dep on python-kde4 with python-qt4 and python2.5
<apachelogger> in theory it should be building then
<apachelogger> rgreening: *the dep on python-kde4-dev even
<rgreening> Ok, I'll have a look at it.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: okies
<rgreening> yep
<Arby> has anybody come across this before? If I run bzr+ssh://rbirnie@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/kbstate-applet/ubuntu
<Arby> I get
<Arby> Permission denied (publickey).
<Arby> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<Arby> but my public key is already in launchpad
<NCommander> Arby, probably a stupid question, but are you a core developer?
<Arby> no, I'm trying to follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto
<Arby> under pushing the first version
<apachelogger> Arby: push to kubuntu-members
<apachelogger> you can only push to ubuntu-dev if you are a core dev :P
<Arby> that really isn't clear on the wiki :/
<apachelogger> well, it is a bit outdated
<apachelogger> doesn't talk about the fancy bzr stuff
<JontheEchidna> ^heh, the entire wiki or the bzr stuff?
<apachelogger> the wiki
<apachelogger> and the bzr stuff
<Arby> bzr push bzr+ssh://rbirnie@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kbstate-applet/ubuntu gives the same error
<apachelogger> documentation is mostly meant to be out-of-date round here :P
 * apachelogger runs
<apachelogger> Arby: you are kubuntu member, aren't you?
<Arby> I think so
 * Arby checks
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> lol
<Arby> actually, possible not. I'm in ~kubuntu-members-kde4 but not ~kubuntu-members it seems
 * Arby thinks launchpad has too many teams
<apachelogger> oh my god
<Arby> but then I'm easily confused
<Arby> which is probably why I'm not member yet :)
<apachelogger> that is a) unfortunate b) fixable c) not good
<apachelogger> Riddell: we need to do a arby-needs-to-become-member meeting
<jjesse>  if you are part of kuubntu-members-kde4 aren't you a part of kubuntu-members or is it the oposite?
<Arby> no idea
<apachelogger> jjesse: oposite I think
<apachelogger> Arby: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<Arby> apachelogger: that requires an 'arby has to write a wiki page first'
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> first
<apachelogger> bzr push
<Arby> which requires overcoming arby is a lazy sod :P
<apachelogger> Arby: ~YOURLPID/+junk/kbstate-applet-ubuntu
<apachelogger> that should be working
<Arby> let me try
<apachelogger> then I can create a branch in kubuntu-members
<smarter> 收安如
<apachelogger> \o/
 * smarter had to install chinese to test fscking scim
 * apachelogger goes smokering
<apachelogger> smarter: write a blog post about how to do that
<apachelogger> I didn't quite figure out
<smarter> apachelogger: qt-language-selector is your friend
<smarter> it works
<apachelogger> smarter: well, what then?
<smarter> except you have to manually set the input method by right-clicking on a text field --> IM --> scim-bridge
<smarter> but that only works with Qt apps, and not every Qt app
<smarter> (Kate doesn't provide this option)
<smarter> but I don't care
 * smarter goes removing all that stuff
 * Arby curses launchpad to the pitof hades
<smarter> oh f*ck
<smarter> now qt-language-selector is in chinese
<smarter> and I've no idea what I should remove
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<smarter> sudo qt-language-selector --mode=uninstall KDE_LANG=fr_FR LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=fr_FR doesn't work :/
<smarter> it works with the env variable before the qt-language-selector \o/
<JontheEchidna> python/pyqt/pykde likes to eat command line args
<JontheEchidna> very fiddly
<Arby> apachelogger: I finally overcame the battle with bzr
<Arby> apachelogger: the branch is at https://code.launchpad.net/~rbirnie/kbstate-applet/kbstate-applet
<Arby> I'm sure there are things wrong with it
<Arby> now I need to go eat something
<Arby> and hope my head stops pounding
<apachelogger> rgreening: so what to do about the dep issue?
<rgreening> I'l fix it tonight. I have some other duties calling now...
<apachelogger> tonight is hopefully not too late tonight :S
<apachelogger> Arby: THIS_SHOULD_GO_TO_UNSTABLE = 1 isn't required for 2 months
<apachelogger> Arby: the get orig source target is wrong, rules is missing a final newline
<rgreening> well, how late is too late apachelogger?
<apachelogger> post 23:59 UTC I'd say
<rgreening> ~time
<kubotu> rgreening: America - St Johns - Sun Oct 26 16:16 NDT
<apachelogger> the earlier we get this fixed, the better
<rgreening> ~time apachelogger
<kubotu> Europe - Vienna - Sun Oct 26 19:46 CET
<apachelogger> ~time UTC
<kubotu> UTC is an unknown time.
<apachelogger> omg!
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> ~time GMT
<kubotu> GMT is an unknown time.
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> @time UTC
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 26 2008, 18:47:15 - Next meeting: Asia Oceania Membership Board in 1 day
<rgreening> so, within the next 5 hours?
<apachelogger> pretty much
<apachelogger> Arby: control is missing final newline as well :P
<rgreening> hmm... might be tight... will give it a go shortly
<apachelogger> Arby: you can dump the homepage line from control
<apachelogger> Arby: svn url in copyright exceeds 80 chars
<apachelogger> rgreening: I can start a build with python-qt4/python2.5 instead of -kde4-dev
<rgreening> sure...
<apachelogger> Arby: indention for the license in debian/copyrigt would be nice
<rgreening> not sure if it's correct. Not sure my dep was necessary either...
<rgreening> I have to review again
<rgreening> my brain is fried at the moment (migraine)
<apachelogger> Arby: standard naming for pasmoids is plasmoid-$NAME
<smarter> I think we should (temporarily) RM kepas from the archive
<apachelogger> smarter: how so?
<smarter> it stills crashes plasma if you create a server --> click on monitor server $foo in the menu --> close the monitor window
<apachelogger> smarter: also with latest svn?
<smarter> nothing new in latest svn
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> smarter: file a removal request
<smarter> just updated .desktop
<smarter> apachelogger: I'll try to fix the bug first
<smarter> it's really strange
<smarter> it doesn't exactly crashes, it quits when it shouldn't
<smarter> and take plasma with it
<smarter> or more exactly, plasma doesn't like that and crashes
 * apachelogger finds it way too stupid that plasmoids can crash plasma
<rgreening> apachelogger: wrt dep issue, is it sufficient to remove the dep on the source and leave on the binary package? Or is that part broken as well?
<apachelogger> well, only if the patch gets removed
<apachelogger> otherwise it would FTBFS I guess
<rgreening> hmm... I need to def think about it some more... took some meds for the headache, lets see how I fare in an hour...
<rgreening> apachelogger: test building a possible fix for circ dep now... I'll let you know...
<apachelogger> rgreening: what is the possible fix?
<rgreening> I made some changes to the dep as you suggested. Let me test...
<apachelogger> ok
<rgreening> apachelogger: the CMakeLists.txt wants PyKDE4, which I believe comes from kde4bindings.. correct?
<apachelogger> yes
 * apachelogger poke _Sime_
<rgreening> apachelogger: yeah... I will. ty
<apachelogger> ScottK: -runtime is almost built (debhelping right now)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> What's next?
<apachelogger> workspace
<apachelogger> EBS in 7 hours
<ScottK> How long ago did you retry it?
<ScottK> That's the last one before you can kick them all off, right?
<apachelogger> about the same time I triggered runtime
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes
<apachelogger> hppa      28 builds waiting in queue
<apachelogger> :S
<ScottK> OK.  Then I'd say go ahead and retry the rest to get them in queue.
<apachelogger> ok
<rgreening> apachelogger: maybe we should disable the python plasma patch for the time being... as much as I hate to say it.
<apachelogger> oh right
<rgreening> apachelogger: thoughts?
<apachelogger> ScottK: -workspace will FTBFS
<ScottK> Oh.  Why?
<apachelogger> rgreening: it certainly blocks ScottK's effort to get HPPA built
<rgreening> circ dep
<apachelogger> ScottK: it circular depends bindings
<rgreening> yeah. let's remove it
<ScottK> Urgh.
<apachelogger> rgreening: would we need to revert the stuff in kde4bindings as well?
<rgreening> no
<apachelogger> ok
<rgreening> it's a plugin factory.. can be used by anything.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> so, let me see about a diff...
<rgreening> apachelogger: how do you mark in the control file to not build a package (besides commenting it out)
<apachelogger> commenting out
<apachelogger> or removing
<ScottK> It's to late to do another upload for Intrepid.
<rgreening> ok. didn't know if there was a nice directive to not build
<ScottK> We'll just have to let it go and look at SRU.
<rgreening> ?
<rgreening> too late to fix the circ dep build
<ScottK> Yes.
<rgreening> oh dam
<apachelogger> ScottK: are the langpacks fixed yet?
<ScottK> It's already built on all archs except hppa, right?
<apachelogger> ScottK: failed on LPIA as well
<ScottK> Dunno how it came out.  The source pacakges are building now.
<Arby> apachelogger: are you happy with plasmoid-applet-kbstate as a name or do you prefer plasmoid-kbstate?
<ScottK> Early word was 'better'.
<rgreening> Arby: -applet- is standard
<apachelogger> Arby: no, it is redundant :P
<ScottK> Right, but a new source upload now would suck up a large amount of buildd time on all archs.
<rgreening> -applet- and -dataengine- are standard
<ScottK> Circular build-dep is worth fixing, but do it post release in an SRU now.
<Arby> fine, I'm not bothered either way
<apachelogger> rgreening: they are not
<apachelogger> rgreening: apt-cache search plasmoid-
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok with me
<Arby> plasmoid-kbstate it is
<rgreening> apachelogger: from what I see, it's what they are using.
<apachelogger> but not we
<rgreening> oh wait, is this the applet or the package?
<apachelogger> rgreening: still up to discussion with debian
<rgreening> package, doesn't matter. I was thinking the applet name once installed
<apachelogger> but IIRC the tendence is to stick applet and dataengine together
<rgreening> anyway, what should I do then with kdebase-workspace
<apachelogger> nothing
<apachelogger> leave it alone
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> will do
<apachelogger> rgreening: I will target the circ dep for intrepid-updates and assign you, we definitely need to talk with _Sime_
<rgreening> I agree.
<apachelogger> the fact that the cmakelists suggest that KDE has a circ dep itself
<rgreening> Sounds like a plan.
<rgreening> apachelogger: I think it may need to be moved from workspace... just not sure how yet.
<rgreening> _Sime_ should be able to offer suggestions/assistance (maybe doesn't realize there is a circ dep)
<apachelogger> rgreening: fiddled with the bug, now get some rest :)
<apachelogger> rgreening++ for working with migraine ;-)
<rgreening> If only my headache would go away
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ty
<ScottK> BTW, if you get a good fix for the circular build-dep it can be uploaded to intrepid-proposed now.  It'll get accepted just after release.
 * apachelogger couldn't think of one 
<rgreening> thanks ScottK: I'll try a few things. My fallback plan is to remove the patch altogether (though it's my last resort).
<ScottK> If it's not resolvable without removing the patch, it might be good to chat with upstream about what goes where so we aren't similarly screwed in 4.2.
<rgreening> _Sime_ will be the one who needs to know
<apachelogger> ScottK: please take a look at bug 281487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281487 in pinentry-qt4 "[intrepid] Wrong passphrase message when correct one is entered - due to protocol incompatibility between pinentry-qt4 and gpg-agent" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281487
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Mine is working last I checked, but I'll investigate.
<apachelogger> works for me as well
<Arby> apachelogger: I've changed everything you mentioned except the get-orig-source line because I don't know what the answer is
<apachelogger> ~google ubuntu wiki get-orig-source cvs example
<kubotu> Results for ubuntu wiki get-orig-source cvs example: 1. PackagingGuide/Examples/ChangingTheOrigTarball - Ubuntu Wiki: http://www.google.comhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Examples/ChangingTheOrigTarball | 2. PackagingGuide/Basic - Ubuntu Wiki: http://www.google.comhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<kubotu> 3. MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCompiling - Ubuntu Wiki: http://www.google.comhttps://wiki.edubuntu.org/MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCompiling
<apachelogger> Arby: first result
<Arby> apachelogger: I read that earlier, I don't understand it
<Arby> do I need to write a command that builds .orig.tar.gz
<Arby> from the svn checkout
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> see the last example
<Arby> let me play a bit
<apachelogger> Arby: you basically need to a svn co && tar czf && rm -rf
<apachelogger> in fact I guess you can just copy the last example and replace the first 2 lines with your svn one and changes the other stuff to fit your case
<Arby> I'll work at it, give me a while
<apachelogger> sure
<Arby> apachelogger: am I getting close http://paste.ubuntu.com/62971/
<smarter> svn export, not co
<smarter> or you get the .svn
<Arby> thanks
<smarter> (see some of my packages for good examples :])
<Arby> smarter: such as?
<smarter> (like guidance-power-manager)
<apachelogger> pfff
 * apachelogger larts smarter
 * smarter hides
<apachelogger> Arby: what's with the ; \ stuff?
<smarter> (which has both get-orig-source and -svn)
<smarter> or kvkbd for something which only has -svn
<apachelogger> Arby: anway, I supposed it should be working, not very dynamic, but working ;-)
<Arby> apachelogger: the ;\ stuff is in the example
<Arby> and what's wrong with it
<apachelogger> hm
<Arby> I'd rather learn to do it right now
<apachelogger> Arby: just not needed ;-)
 * smarter thinks he should create a bzr branch with his get-orig-stuff and includes them in all his packages
<Arby> if I start doing it wrong I'll keep doing it wrong for ever
<apachelogger> smarter: lolz
<Arby> (that's how my brain works)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> just imagine if ubuntu development was like Arby's brain :P
<smarter> hehe
<apachelogger> BIG trouble
<smarter> In fact, I think that cdbs should include a get-orig-source.mk
<smarter> which does some magic stuff
<apachelogger> smarter: you could write a fancy wiki page GetOrigSourceDoneProperlyForKDE
<smarter> and let you change some variables
<Arby> my brain is overloaded and slightly broken, this is not news :)
<Arby> moving on
<apachelogger> smarter: there are so many different use cases
<smarter> apachelogger: well, for KDE you just need to know the svn url
<apachelogger> doesn't matter
<apachelogger> explain the lines and stuff
<apachelogger> the current page is crap IMHO
<smarter> yup
<apachelogger> you are not really learning anything
<smarter> and I'm still not sure about that DEBIAN_DIR := $(shell echo ${MAKEFILE_LIST} | awk '{print $$1}' | xargs dirname )
<smarter> I put it in my scripts, but I don't understand why it would be needed
<apachelogger> shouldn't
<apachelogger> that var should be defined by debhelper (or cdbs)
<apachelogger> one of the 2 at least
<smarter> and it's only used for cd ${DEBIAN_DIR}/..
<smarter> which is probably equivalent to cd ${CURDIR}
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> it might not in some cases :P
<smarter> but I don't know in what case curdir is not the current dir :P
<smarter> yup
<apachelogger> CURDIR shoudl always be CURDIR otherwise it's a bug IMHO
<smarter> cdbs seems to rely on CURDIR having debian/ inside
<smarter> hmm, looks like it's not defined by dh nor cmake
<smarter> probably a make stuff
<Arby> apachelogger: any further comments before I push this branch again
<Arby> ?
<apachelogger> Arby: not yet
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ohhh!
 * Arby runs for it
<apachelogger> Arby: trunk/KDE/kdelibs/COPYING
<apachelogger> please svn co that file inside the source directory
<apachelogger> otherwise the licensing is incomplete
<Arby> so that needs to be part of the orig.tar.gz?
<ScottK> apachelogger: pinentry-qt4 works fine for me (I checked that's where the alternative was pointing to and I do not have pinentry-qt installed at all).
<apachelogger> Arby: yes, you will need to modify the get-orig-source accordingly ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: the gpg.conf txwikinger attached says no-use-agent
<apachelogger> line 203
<apachelogger> could that be the problem?
<xerosis> does anyone know if kcm_display is around in intrepid?
<Arby> apachelogger: how does this look http://paste.ubuntu.com/62982/ ?
<apachelogger> Arby: did you try it? ;-)
<Arby> I tried all the steps individually
<Arby> not as a bundle
<apachelogger> Arby: make -f debian/rules get-orig-source
<Arby> make: Nothing to be done for `get-orig-source'.
<apachelogger> Arby: lines within any target need to start with a tab, not whitespaces
 * Arby changes the settings in kate
<Arby> apachelogger: the make command still returns Nothing to be done
<apachelogger> well, commit and push I will take a look
 * Arby goes to wrestle with bzr again
<apachelogger> huh? Oo
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then it shouldn't use an agent at all.  Yes.
<Arby> arrgh
 * Arby realises what he was doing wrong
<Arby> too many copies of the debian directory lying around :)
<Arby> changed the wrong one
<Arby> make works now
 * Arby smacks himself round the head
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think we ought to look at 289630 for an early SRU
<apachelogger> ScottK: then we would have to do that for almost every package
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is there a metapackage we could do it with?
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, that is the problem, it would be taken care of by kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> that dood didn't have it installed, so the upgrade didn't work properly
<ScottK> Ah.
<apachelogger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/289611
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 289611 in kdebase-workspace "Hardy+KDE4 to Intrepid breaks KDE4 systemsettings" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ScottK> Maybe we need a release note that says make sure you have the metapackage installed before you upgrade?
<apachelogger> ScottK: can't hurt I guess
<Arby> apachelogger: changes pushed
<claydoh> apachelogger: I was just noticing that bug report. folks Getting pretty feisty in launchpad lately :(
<apachelogger> claydoh: that is what you get for spending time on bug triage :P
<claydoh> i don't know how you 2 do it, to be honest
<claydoh> but I don't have the knowledge you do, not yet at least
<claydoh> I got enough of that from kubunntu-users
<ScottK> apachelogger: I have to head out.  Would you either also affects release-notes and add a proposed note or find someone to do it?
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> claydoh: I love how they talk about "we" as in "we, Kubuntu" on kubuntu-users
 * JontheEchidna is glad he doesn't read kubuntu-users
<apachelogger> and how parts of the "we" give wrong informations
<apachelogger> lovely :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2008-October/thread.html
<apachelogger> read the beta thread
<apachelogger> fun stuff :D
<Riddell> evening all
<Riddell> apachelogger: Arby isn't a member?
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope
<apachelogger> also found it hard to believe
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> I've already shot this poor argument down 3 days ago.  It is not up to the
<apachelogger> KUbuntu developers to force people to test software.  It is up to them to
<apachelogger> provide a stable platform for their users.
<apachelogger> that made me smile ... like this => :)
<Arby> so spending the rest of the evening writing a wiki page might be a good idea then :)
<apachelogger> Arby: yus
<Arby> already started :D
<jussi01> Arby: Ill cheer for youi :D
<Arby> jussi01: I'll hold you to that :)
<jussi01> Arby: no probs :)
<apachelogger> "Software doesn't break just because it is old."
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> the dood who wrote that just became a n00b
<claydoh> apachelogger: I know. Treat you guys like you are some big mega-conglomerate OS-mongers high in some tall glass skyscraper
<JontheEchidna> that steve dude is a noob
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doesn't rant like one
<apachelogger> claydoh: I wish we were ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: are our langpacks fixed yet?
<claydoh> I may have   to nlog on the subject
<claydoh> er blog
<Riddell> apachelogger: I believe they're currently building
<apachelogger> Riddell: wasn't ETA 20UTC?
 * apachelogger notes that it once was 13 UTC ;-)
<apachelogger> claydoh: there is a good chance most of the noise will fade once 8.10 is out
<claydoh> not on the mailing list, they hold a grudge forever :/
<claydoh> but I agree, once its out it will all be good :)
<claydoh> it already has in kubuntuforums. they actually read and learn in there
<apachelogger> claydoh: if not, we should consider creating some policy about it, looking at the amount of mails dedicated to KDE 3 vs. KDE 4 I don't think kubuntu-users is of much use anymore
<claydoh> hmm
<claydoh> dangerous, but maybe necessary
<JontheEchidna> I'd just go "LOL TOO LATE" for the lulz
<claydoh> but really im k-u, it is only about 6 people doing most of the posting on any given subject anyway
<apachelogger> claydoh: I don't see the danger, we could just create some mailing list on launchpad kubuntu-discussion and tell them that any further discussion about whether "we" should have switched to KDE 4 or not is to be done there
<Riddell> apachelogger: could I be a member of kubuntu-experimental?
<apachelogger> Riddell: sure, just a sec
<claydoh> apachelogger: I see
<JontheEchidna> wtf, why are they talking about XP crashes?
<apachelogger> Riddell: made you admin
<Riddell> ooh, I'm special
<apachelogger> of course you are :)
<vorian> :o
<vorian> admin
<Riddell> apachelogger: he's uploading the language packs, did you test?
<Arby> anything obviously missing from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RichardBirnie
<apachelogger> Riddell: better than before, still a lot of in-your-face untranslated strings though
<apachelogger> might be caused by conflict between lp and kde po import I'd guess
<Riddell> that wouldn't leave things untranslated
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it would turn them fuzzy, wouldn't it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: shouldn't do
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> Riddell: for some reason there are untranslated strings :(
<apachelogger> kmail's view menu only got 3 translated strings
<Riddell> french has some too
<apachelogger> Riddell: not just some for german, half of dolphin's menubar items are still untranslated
<apachelogger> konqueror is mostly complete, except for the "go to" menu
<apachelogger> plasma seems to be pretty much complete
<apachelogger> the generic KCM buttons are untranslated
 * JontheEchidna likes the new oxygen scrollbars: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_zDPqioLuxns/SQSLu7XLiiI/AAAAAAAAAD0/uXk8U5E8BHU/s1600-h/tooltips.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, I think the mostly untranslated dolphin menu is the most annoying
<apachelogger> there are a couple of untranslated ones in the games, but nothing grave, and I doubt anyone would read mails without internet, meaning without upgrading
<apachelogger> Arby: I'd add some personal informatin to the wiki page as well
<Arby> ok
<ScottK-palm> Looks like the .de lang pack is built.  Did anyone check it yet?
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: it's not 100%, dolphin and kmail menu items are still pretty untranslated, everything else looks good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: due to a Qt caching issue I have them in 4.1 as well :P
<JontheEchidna> nice :P
<ScottK-palm> Not horrible then.  Way better than it might have been.
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: yeah, dolphin is a bit concerning, but since most stuff is translated, I think we are in pretty good shape
<apachelogger> Arby: Vcs-bzr shouldn't have been removed from control ;-)
<Arby> I thought I did that.
 * Arby checks again
<Arby> oh wait hang on
<Arby> I removed it because it was wrong
<apachelogger> fix it then :P
 * Arby fixes it
<ScottK-palm> I still don't see what dolphin does that konqueror doesn't. There's a good alternative.
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: we don't use konqueror by default as file manger
<apachelogger> I am concerned about the out-of-box usability
<apachelogger> Arby: why odes it depend on kde-window-manager? first line of description could use a whitespace, the following lines of description should only start with one whitespace
<Arby> apachelogger: I lifted the packaging from another plasmoid, forgot to remove that dep
<apachelogger> Arby: rules is still missing a final newline, get-orig-source is not working properly ... one thing about rules: everytime you start a newline, the directory get reset to the primary source dir, so in case of the COPYING stuff you would actually need the ; \ magic
<apachelogger> Arby: usually you would want to document the patch, and what it is doing/why it is needed in debian/changelog ... looking good otherwise
<Arby> apachelogger: what is get-orig-source doing wrong, it worked for me.
<apachelogger> -(~/src/bzr/kbstate-applet:$)-> ls
<apachelogger> COPYING  debian  plasmoid-kbstate_0.0+svn876002.orig.tar.gz
<apachelogger> Arby: notice something? ;-)
<Arby> COPYING is not where it ought to be?
<apachelogger> exactly
<ScottK-palm> We probably ought to consider release noting some lang pack stuff.
<apachelogger> Arby: the cause is that rules resets the direct with every new command, so cd DIR is only going to work if you make it one command ... i.e. cd DIR; svn co blah
<Arby> ok
 * Arby tinkers some more
<ScottK-palm> See you later.
<apachelogger> Arby: please add your membership candidature to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> ~topic replace 3 4 days to go!
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | 4 days to go!
<Arby> apachelogger: do I need to add it under agenda as well as under candidates?
<apachelogger> Arby: no, only candidates
<Arby> ok
<Arby> done
<Arby> apachelogger: I think I've got it this time, pushed revision 3
 * a|wen just tested his @kubuntu.org address ... wonders why it doesn't work
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-19
 * JontheEchidna is listening to Take The Time by Dream Theater on Images And Words [Amarok2]
<lex79> ScottK: you forgot to do "bzr add kubuntu_81_revert_scrollwidget.diff" in bzr, I just say for reminder you :)
<ScottK> lex79: I did add it, I thought
<ScottK> Maybe the push didn't go
<ScottK> lex79: bzr claims no new revisions to push
<lex79> weird, there is no patch in this revision: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/revision/124
<ScottK> OK.  I'll investigate
<ScottK> I know.
<ScottK> bzr add
<lex79> okay :)
<ScottK> OK, give it a few minutes and try 125
<lex79> ScottK: perfect, kubuntu_81 is in bzr now
<ScottK> lex79: Thanks for checking
<lex79> no problem
<serzholino> Hi! Is it known bug that bluetooth in karmic is completely broken?
<serzholino> see my bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/453885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453885 in bluez "bluetooth in karmic is nonfunctional" [Undecided,New]
<serzholino> in short adapter is detected ok, but doesn't function
<serzholino> but it works in jaunty and WinXP
<dpm> Riddell, good morning. Just a quick note to let you know I've just imported the kdepim-runtime translations -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdepim-runtime/+imports. They should be in Launchpad soon.
<Riddell> dpm: super
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: translations for apps from kdetoys aren't in the language packs because kdetoys is in universe.  if I move it to main will they magically appear in the next language packs?
<Riddell> markey, Nightrose: we still seem to have adverts in our lyrics amarok plasmoid, is anything else needed besides this patch? http://paste.ubuntu.com/296753/
<Nightrose> Riddell: hmmm that should be all - are you maybe seeing cached lyrics?
<Riddell> Nightrose: that could be it
<Riddell> Nightrose: my under-listened to Johnny Cash collections seems not to have the adverts so it must be cached
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> you should be able to make it refeetch with the green arrow at the top of the applet
<Nightrose> -e
<neversfelde> Riddell: would you have a look at bug #455358 again, something went wrong with the patch last time.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455358 in launchpad "wrong patch "fix_gnome_file_dialog.diff" in kid3 package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455358
<Riddell> neversfelde: ok
<doc___> hi there
<Riddell> buenos dias doc___
<doc___> Riddell: hola :)
<Riddell> nobody able to test k3b?
<jussi01> Riddell: jaunty or karmic?
<davmor2> Riddell: alt just got added to the tracker so I can test it now for you if you want?
<Riddell> jussi01: karmic
<Riddell> davmor2: it's new packages not in the archive
<davmor2> Ah okay :)
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/k3b/
<jussi01> Riddell: whats different in it, what has been fixed?
<davmor2> jussi01: it burns stuff ;)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ok
<dpm> Riddell, re: your question earlier on kdetoys and language packs: yes, translations will magically appear in langpacks once the package is promoted to main (assuming it creates a POT template on build -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation#Language%20Packs)
<Riddell> dpm: see e-mail for further questions :)
<dpm> Riddell, ok :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: your blog is the spammed
<Nightrose> like really
<Nightrose> you should probably clean up
<JontheEchidna> blaa
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<Nightrose> np
<JontheEchidna> grr, I already cleaned that post... why are there more?
<Riddell> dpm: is there a sensible way to diff .po files?
<Riddell> diff -u isn't much use
<Riddell> but there must be a gettext commend to find out what strings are in one and aren't in another and what translations are different
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: for some reason kubuntu.mk is deleting .cpp files from darkroom: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/darkroom/1.3+svn-26122008-0ubuntu5/+build/1056153
<JontheEchidna> I've not been able to narrow it down any further, but un-including kubuntu.mk from kde.mk works around the FTBFS
 * JontheEchidna will file a bug report so that this does not get lost
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, that's strange, I'll take a look in a bit
<JontheEchidna> yeah, nothing looks obviously wrong in kubuntu.mk. perhaps it's a corner case
<JontheEchidna> bug 455432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455432 in pkg-kde-tools "kubuntu.mk deletes .cpp files from darkroom source, causing FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455432
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's probably something wrong in the Messages.sh file
<Riddell> it probably has a rm -r *cpp rather than rm -r rc.cpp or something
<Mamarok> Riddell: what should I test?
<JontheEchidna> the package lacks a messages.sh
<Riddell> Mamarok: whether you can burn a CD and do other k3b things with these packages http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/k3b/
 * Mamarok tries
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/296829/
<Riddell> oh wait, that's backwards
<Riddell> well, you get the idea
<Mamarok> Riddell: worng architecture, sorry
<Mamarok> wrong*
<Riddell> fooey, let me put it into a PPA
<jussi01> if someone has a little time, I filed a nice easy bug just before (bug #455305) should be a simple fix IMHO, but as IM at work....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455305 in skrooge "There is no documentation available for skrooge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455305
<Mamarok> Riddell: just ping me when you get 64bit packages ready :)
<dpm> Riddell, there is no direct way to do it with gettext, AFAIK. In the past, when I've tried to do this I've used 'msgexec 0' (http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html#msgexec-Invocation), but there have been several attempts to create external podiff tools. There is one here, but I haven't tried it -> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translator-tools/stable/0.1
<dpm> or perhaps at the translation project they might have something, let me have a look...
<Riddell> seems fairly important in doing translation QA, "how do our translations differ from upstream" is something that should be easy to check
<dpm> Riddell, hmm, can't find anything at the translate toolkit site. I agree. You can do that already in Launchpad, but only on a per-template basis using the "changed in Launchpad" filter. I believe the LP Translations guys will be working in fixing the bug whereby you can see this per language, which should be much more useful
<Riddell> dpm: I need to check before launchpad since it might have been broken at the packaging stage
<dpm> Riddell, I see. Then you can perhaps try one of the suggestions above
<Riddell> dpm: for a priority-translations list you want that by template name or by source package?
<dpm> Riddell, in the case of Kubuntu, better to have both, if possible (srcpkg/templatename)
<dpm> Riddell, also, when you've got some time, could you please add a few words of how the X-Ubuntu-Gettext domain gets added to the Kubuntu .desktop files here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation#Desktop%20Entries? I'd be interested to know how this gets added to the files (is it a script which does it normally?, is it a CDBS rule in those packages using it?, etc). Just a few hints will do, so that at least I can investigate
<dpm> the rest myself.
<Riddell> dpm: "Also note that X-GNOME-Gettext-Domain used to be called X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain in the past." what's with that change?
<Riddell> dpm: it doesn't seem to be true, transmission and nautilus both use X-ubuntu
<dpm> Riddell, pitti told me about this. Apparently ony we were using this initially, and although it hasn't been accepted at fd.o upstream, at least OpenSuse started using the same method, so it is now recommended to use a more distro-agnostic nomenclature (X-GNOME in the case of GNOME). That's the reason behind it. Now the langpack.mk CDBS rule still adds the X-Ubuntu- key, but pitti fixed this in bzr last week to add X-GNOME- instead. In the case of glib
<dpm>  this shouldn't be a problem, since it tries to load either of the keys
<Riddell> dpm: but now we have a desktop specific key for something which has no reason to be desktop specific
<dpm> Riddell, that's a good argument. I didn't know how the Kubuntu .desktop files were dealt with. The best person to speak to is pitti, though.
<Riddell> Mamarok: k3b now in my PPA "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jr/ppa/ubuntu karmic main "
<markey> hmm
<markey> Plasma crashes a lot here with latest Karmic updates
<markey> not sure why, should look a the backtrace next time
<Riddell> dpm: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation#Desktop%20Entries updated.  X-GNOME isn't used so I fixed that and added in info for KDE stuff, there's some Gnome bits to be filled in
<dpm> Riddell, thanks a lot, I also followed the conversation on #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> markey: hmm, the only recent change is ScottK's fix for the netbook launcher
<ScottK> IIRC the fix I reverted to fix netbook was just a performance fix.
<markey> Riddell: here it often crashes e.g. when starting amarok
<markey> but anyway, next time I'll save a backtrace
<markey> hmm
<markey> this reminds me
<markey> it's bit of a pity that ubuntu doesn't dump core by default
<markey> though I know it's configurable
<markey> I haven't gotten around to do it
 * Mamarok has not had any plasma crashes so far
<Mamarok> I got a "non-wake-up-from-screensaver" crash, that's it
<Mamarok> but that could well by my ACPI settings here
<markey> Plasma... we have to convince Aaron somehow to go multi-process
<markey> this single process design isn't great
<markey> it'll never be fully stable
<markey> one app shouldn't bring down the whole shell
<ghostcube> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ghostcube> is down
<ghostcube> anyone knows what happended
<ghostcube> ?
<ghostcube> -ed
<lex79> Riddell: ktorrent, if you want upload, https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<Riddell> Mamarok: did you try k3b?
<Mamarok> I was up to, but had some IRC support going on, moment
<zorael> Should questions regarding kubuntu-netbook-edition go here or in #ubuntu+1?
<Riddell> zorael: depends if it's about something developers care about :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: ripping works, testing CD burning now
<Riddell> Mamarok: great, thanks
<Riddell> this upload will add translations for a bunch of languages so that should keep apachelogger in a good mood
<Mamarok> Riddell: burning went well, too, so everythink OK from my POV
<seele> oy vey
<davmor2> Hey Riddell what did you do to break the installer ;)
<Tm_T> davmor2: sat on it?
<davmor2> Tm_T: :D no cookies for you
<Tm_T> davmor2: I've heard
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks for uploading kid3. Unfortunately fix_gnome_file_dialog.diff is now in the debian dir and in debian/patches. I think it is not worth another upload? I can keep an eye on it for lucid and remove it during merge or whatever happens first.
<Quintasan> :/ ibus or ibus-anthy broken :/
<Riddell> neversfelde: but the package built?
<Riddell> davmor2: installer works for me, what's the issue?
<davmor2> Riddell: straight installs work fine try formating a partition in manual or try moving the slider on auto resize :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: twitter patch needs updating (one-liner): http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=1036051
<debfx> I uploaded kdebase-workspace with a patch to make brightness fn keys working (when they aren't handled by the hardware) to my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/771195/+listing-archive-extra
<debfx> could someone whoes fn keys already work test it to make sure it doesn't double increase/decrease the brightness?
<davmor2> meh Riddell no checkboxes work in Kubuntu just tried twitter through Konqueror fail with the checkbox to remember password :(
<Riddell> yay, usb creator works
<lex79> kpackagekit 0.5 was released, unfortunately it requires libpackagekit > 0.5.3 :(
<Riddell> which requires policykit 1 which requires some future version of KDE
<lex79> perfect :)
<davmor2> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: twitter patch updated
<Riddell> davmor2: formatting a partition on manual worked for me with today's CD
<Riddell> davmor2: and tickboxes work fine too
<davmor2> Failed on both 32 and 64 bit here.  But alternate is fine
<Riddell> davmor2: how about ubuntu desktop?
<davmor2> haven't looked at it only been doing Kubuntu :)
<Riddell> you love us too much
<davmor2> Riddell: only oem on 64bit alt left
<davmor2> oh and wubi which is guaranteed to fail as cj hasn't finished looking at it to fix it but I might have a quick look tomorrow and see
<davmor2> Riddell: ara started on Ubuntu so I took Kubuntu it saved reproducing tests
<Riddell> debfx: dood!  brightness bling!
<Riddell> debfx: working great for me
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-20
<vorian> do we really still need papercuts?
<ScottK> Haven't done much with it in a while.  We're pretty well focused on gaping wounds at the moment
 * ScottK looks at Bug #453413 and points out to JontheEchidna that the removals go better when you subscribe the archive.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453413 in kuickshow "Request for removal from archive (source and binary)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453413
<markey> http://maketecheasier.com/preview-of-kubuntu-karmic-koala/2009/10/19
<markey> also: http://de.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9vq46/preview_of_kubuntu_910_karmic_koala/
<markey> vote it up :)
<Riddell> "Overall, Karmic Koala looks more polished than any previous Kubuntu version and probably any other KDE-based distribution to date." ooh nice
<Riddell> ryanakca: bug 456097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456097 in kubuntu-website "karmic countdown banner is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456097
<Riddell> ryanakca: I worked out how to fix it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you get the fix for darkroom?
<Riddell> davmor2: moving the partition bar doesn't work!
<Riddell> it crashes the installer!
<Riddell> shtylman: ^^
<davmor2> Yeap
<Riddell> davmor2: do you have a bug number?
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm going to have a look at the checkboxes again in a bit
<davmor2> Riddell: yes thanks :)
<davmor2> Bug 455580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455580 in ubiquity "Kubuntu auto resize can not move slider" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455580
<Riddell> davmor2: is there another crash in the installer?
<davmor2> Riddell: no just the awkward checkboxes that you say you don't have issues with ;)
<hettar> hi, I've been trying out karmic, just curious if it is a known issue with eclipse not working properly, (buttons not pressing and weird stuff like that) ?
<Riddell> hettar: we just do KDE here, maybe #ubuntu-java will know
<hettar> I like the new installer btw. very slick loking
<Riddell> yay for shtylman
<markey> Riddell: Plasma just crashed again, latest Karmic updates, after exiting amarok
<markey> here's a backtrace:
<markey> http://pastebin.com/m78be9075
<markey> (sorry, no debug symbols)
<Riddell> markey: do you have anything in /var/crash?
<Riddell> or did you turn off apport?
<markey> yes, turned it off
<markey> I'll install debug symbols for plasma-workspace, ok?
<markey> maybe that will help
<markey> the crashing definitely somehow is related to amarok (and its usage of LibPlasma)
<markey> always happens either when starting amarok, or when exiting it
<Riddell> ok
<markey> what's the right package for debugging symbols?
<Riddell> markey: kdebase-workspace-dbg
<markey> thx
<ryanakca> Riddell: Great, thanks
<ghostcube> hmmm there is a nice youtube client for kde :)
<ghostcube> minitube its worth a try
<neversfelde> ghostcube: yes, nice application. Thank you for the recommendation.
<ghostcube> neversfelde: no prob :) just found it on getdeb.net and thought this is cool
<neversfelde> ghostcube: I should have a package for karmic in my ppa later today
<ghostcube> ok :)
<Riddell> who speaks spanish?  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES  we should say hi to this Adolfo Fitoria chap
<jpds> Riddell: Hola.
<shtylman> Riddell: I will look into that...
<apachelogger> backtracking is a nut
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, so turns out we already had a patch for Messages.sh that wasn't being applied. I can upload the fix once I boot back in to Linux
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: thanks for subscribing the archive admin
<Riddell> shtylman: evan fixed it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No problem.  I found your bug and was like, "Oh, cool, I don't even have to write the removal bug."
<JontheEchidna> heh
<agateau> hi everybody!
<agateau> Riddell: did you check my ppa for wep ascii key support?
<agateau> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~agateau/+archive/ppa
<agateau> (or anyone interested in wep ascii key support)
<Riddell> agateau: nope, don't think you mentioned it before
<agateau> Riddell: only on the bug report
<Riddell> bah, who reads bugs? :)
<agateau> I assume you did :)
 * agateau hoped Riddell read them, because he does not
<agateau> :)
<Quintasan> it's just me or soprano2 doesn't work?
<Quintasan> (Soprano::PluginManager) found no soprano plugin at  "/usr/lib/soprano/libsoprano_sesame2backend.so"
<Quintasan> the files is there
<ScottK> You installed the backend?
<Sadly> hello
<Sadly> hello
<Riddell> why hello
<jjesse> hello :)
<Riddell> kkk
<Riddell> agateau: I can still connect with hex, so it hasn't broken anything :)
<Sadly> what does "devel" mean in the chatroom name?
<agateau> Riddell: good!
<jjesse> Sadly development
<Sadly> ahm
<Sadly> xD
<jjesse> Sadly: so you have #kubuntu which is for support and #kubuntu-devel which is for kubuntu development needs
<Sadly> you "do" kubuntu?
<jjesse> yes the people here work on kubuntu development
<Sadly> ok, take that note: Some intel wireless doesn't work well on any kubuntu-ubuntu.... A lot of blogs are full of that kind of comentaries...
<Sadly> thanks for everything
<Riddell> agateau: hum, I think I set my router to use an ascii password but now knetworkmanager only gives me a "None" option for security
<Riddell> and it doesn't connect
<agateau> Riddell: I doubt this is related to my patch, because it only touch the wep ui
<agateau> it does not alter the security detection
<agateau> Riddell: can you try the original package to check it's indeed a regression?
<JontheEchidna> bla, we got 40 bug reports last night for kde stuffs
<JontheEchidna> a good portion are dupes
<Riddell> agateau: that was a temporary blib it now asks for WEP fine, but it doesn't work with the ascii password I put into my router
<agateau> Riddell: is it an ascii passphrase or an ascii key?
<Riddell> agateau: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/router.png
<Riddell> I think that's an ascii key I enter in the box, click generate and it turns it into hex
<agateau> Riddell: yes, it's just a way to generate random hex keys
<Riddell> agateau: so that's not the ascii password thing we want to test?
<agateau> no
<agateau> Riddell: What other options do you have in Security Mode?
<Riddell> what a pointless feature
<Riddell> 64 bit WEP, 128 bit WEP, WPA/WPA2-Enterprise(RADIUS), WPA/WPA2-Personal(PSK)
<ScottK> WEP you mean?  It's been pretty well cracked for most of a decade now.
<agateau> ScottK: sure, but you would still want knetworkmanager to support it
<ScottK> Certainly
<Riddell> generate key I mean, the user still has to care about the hex
<agateau> Riddell: and I guess 128 bit WEP is hex as well
<Riddell> agateau: oui
<agateau> Riddell: so you can't test,
<Riddell> fooey
<agateau> Riddell: what you are looking for is a way to enter a 5 or 13 char ascii key
<agateau> Riddell: I am "lucky" to have this in my adsl modem
<agateau> but it would be nice to have other input on this
<Riddell> agateau: maybe asac or awe can test, they're our normal NM guys
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<davmor2> Riddell: hardy -> Karmic upgrade worked no audio though
<ScottK> davmor2: No audio or some level is set to 0?
<davmor2> ScottK: I've set everything to 100%
<ScottK> OK
<davmor2> but everything else seems to be fine
<davmor2> so I'm assuming it is just a conf file that got screwed up in the upgrade process
<dtchen> davmor2: please use ubuntu-bug alsa-base right quick
<davmor2> dtchen: will do after I need to shoot off for about 30mins plus
<slacker_nl> so..
<slacker_nl> how would one test the upgrade from hardy to karmic?
<Riddell> bug 452090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452090 in sysvinit "adept fails to upgrade from hardy -> karmic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452090
<Riddell> slacker_nl: it was broken but that bug now says its fixed and davmor2 just said it worked for him, so if you want to be an early tester that would be good, I can show you how
<slacker_nl> Riddell: just need the package for it (i upgrade via do-release-upgrade normally)
<Riddell> slacker_nl: please install adept-manager from hardy-proposed
<slacker_nl> k
<Riddell> and run   sudo adept_manager --dist-upgrade-lts
<slacker_nl> k
<slacker_nl> that's all?
<Riddell> then click on blue up arrow and follow the prompts
<slacker_nl> ok
<slacker_nl> lemme backup my OS first and i'll test it today
<Riddell> good idea
<slacker_nl> will add a comment to 452090 with results or report here
<slacker_nl> whatever you prefer :)
<ScottK> Both would be nice
<Riddell> slacker_nl: corrected command>   sudo adept_manager dist-upgrade-devel-lts
<Riddell> slacker_nl: also a comment on bug 439706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439706 in adept "support hardy to karmic upgrades" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439706
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: when you get a moment, could you sponsor kdebase from bzr for bug 454601?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454601 in kdebase "dolphin crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454601
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> thx
<slacker_nl> Riddell: ok, will do
<davmor2> dtchen: bug 456407
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456407/+text)
<JontheEchidna> I have a feeling/suspicion that kubuntu_12_folderview_retry.diff from kdebase is causing bug 453874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453874 in qt4-x11 "plasma-desktop crashed in QGraphicsScene::drawItems() hovering over a file without permissions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453874
<ScottK> We know it doesn't happen upstream
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it can probably be dropped
<JontheEchidna> basically the patch retries when a directory fails to be listed
<Riddell> it helps folderview when running from low memory machines from a live CD
<Riddell> we could drop it for the RC and make sure to test on low memory
 * JontheEchidna drops then
<JontheEchidna> suppose I should testbuild first to see if that patch is causing it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can't
<Riddell> you'd need to put it onto a live cd
<JontheEchidna> I mean the crash
<Riddell> oh you mean the..right
<JontheEchidna> :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I have a folder all configured to reproduce that if you want to put it in a PPA
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> bug 418342 needs attention, if anyone's bored
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/418342)
<tsimpson> LP seems to be timing-out a lot today
<JontheEchidna> bug 418342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418342 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 "akonadi-server prevents install of mysql-server-5.0" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418342
<JontheEchidna> (the akonadi portion of the bug)
<JontheEchidna> man, it is slow right now
<dtchen> davmor2: sorry, was working on another bug. Are you trying to use built-in speakers or headphones?
<davmor2> dtchen: speakers in the monitor
<davmor2> external speakers in other words
<dtchen> davmor2: ok, please mute 'Headphone'
<davmor2> dtchen: muted running amarok for playback, still no audio :(
<dtchen> davmor2: does raising the levels for 'Side' help?
<davmor2> dtchen: everything is on 100%
<dtchen> davmor2: did you raise them after you submitted the bug? I'm using what's in your bug report.
<davmor2> dtchen: sorry looking at front not side 2 seconds
<davmor2> dtchen: Now I have audio :)
<dtchen> ok
<PedroLeKoi> Hello everybody. Can I help you with something?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Can I help you with something?
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: CDs and upgrades need testing.  knetworkmanager needs testing if your wifi router can do WEP ASCII Keys.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Did I do this upgrade test in the last week? Do you remember?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: If yes, I would prefer to do that one again. I can tell you, that I had allways trouble with WEP using ASCII keys...
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: you tried the hardy upgrade and we found problems, that should be fixed now so we need it tested again
<eviljussi01> Nightrose: facebook fail.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: O.k. I will work on this task immediatelly. Maybe I have to ask you questions again, because I am at a different place right now.
<ScottK> eviljussi01: Redundant (not a facebook fan)
<ScottK> claydoh_: Doing release notes this week?
<claydoh_> ScottK: of course, i have it in my calendar now :)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<claydoh> any big changes I miss?
<ScottK> Mostly fixing goodness I think.
<ScottK> We got 4.3.2 since the beta
<claydoh> yeah
<ScottK> Kubuntu Netbook got improved, broken, and fixed in the meantime
<claydoh> and general \upgrade testing
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Upgrade path from Hardy -> Karmic is ~working
<claydoh> hardy upgrades working/need testing?
<claydoh> cool
<ScottK> Both
<claydoh> kpackagekit, knetworkmanager goodness as well
<ScottK> Knetworkmanager, sure.
<claydoh> wow this release is already sooo good :)
<ScottK> Kpackagekit might be marginally less full of fail than before, but it still sucks
<Riddell> claydoh: new k3b alpha
<claydoh> imo it works fine
<claydoh> Riddell: woo hoo
<ScottK> claydoh: I've only tried it a few times for updates and have yet to have it work.
<claydoh> though it is not perfect it does the job well for a lot of people
<ScottK> Also it seems not to notice there are upgrades for some variable time
<claydoh> ScottK: that one I agree on, it takes some time
<ScottK> claydoh: That's a clear regression from Jaunty, BTW.
<claydoh> I haven't used the cli to update in quite a while now
<ScottK> I pretty well gave up when it thought I had broken packages and told me to use a 'advanced' package manager like synaptic or aptitude to fix it.
<claydoh> ScottK: but it don't do the crashy-dance so much :)
<ScottK> Agreed
<claydoh> somehow I have missed that message
<ScottK> In many cases it doesn't seem to even aspire to be a feature complete package manager
<claydoh> is knetwork manager mostly working for most?
<ScottK> AFAIK, yes.
<claydoh> it has for me now, except for hidden networks
<ScottK> That one is unquestioned progress from Jaunty
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: There was this certain option for adept_manager. Something like '--dist-upgrade-tln' or something. It's still not included in the options displayed by typeing 'adept_manager --help'.
 * claydoh has been wasting time installing debian and arch in virtualbox, should pay more attention to useful things
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: sudo apt-get install adept-manager
<claydoh> well useful at the moment type things rather
<ScottK> Riddell: Are we to the point where if I did a Jaunty -> Karmic upgrade we could count it for an upgrade test on the ISO tracker?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I'd say so, the only change I'm waiting on is ubiquity which doesn't matter for upgrades
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Time to use the teenagers as experimental subjects.
<ScottK> Wait.  That didn't come out right. ;-)
<claydoh> ScottK: sure it did :D
<Riddell> could save on college fees that
<ScottK> Middle child (15) is home with a high fever today.
<ScottK> I've been tempted to joke about not giving her medicine resulting in both long an short term savings
<Riddell> it's jokes like that which make me glad I live where I do :)
<JontheEchidna> when I was little, whenever me or my brother complained that a body part hurted, my dad always suggested we amputate it
<JontheEchidna> well, not always, but he is a kidder like that :P
<ScottK> I think I'd get on well with your Dad
<JontheEchidna> He says "repeating bad jokes is the father's perogative"
<ScottK> When there is a hair crisis in the house (and with three daughters it's not rare), I generally recommend a stapler as part of the solution.
<ScottK> He right.
<Riddell> the worrying part is when you grow old you start repeating your dad's bad jokes
<ScottK> The standard answer to "what are we having for dinner" is "Snails".
<ScottK> So far I've got my own set.
<JontheEchidna> my dad used to say we should go in the backyard and look for a log with grubs in it
<ScottK> The worrying part is when the 6 year old starts using sarcasm right back at you because she's used to it.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: make sure you have adept-manager 2.1.3ubuntu25.2 installed then run "sudo adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel-lts"
<Riddell> then click on the blue up-arrow
 * Riddell canoes
<Mamarok> Riddell: is there a problem with phonon right now? I can't build Amarok anymore
<ScottK> Shouldn't be.
<PedroLeKoi1> Riddell: apt-get tells me that the newest version of adept-manager is already installed.
<PedroLeKoi1> Riddell: I doubt this. Maybe the system in the chroot environment is halfway updated from hardy to jaunty...
<PedroLeKoi1> Riddell: At least the source.list file contained some entries with a jaunty extension...
<Nightrose> eviljussi01: ? :D
<Nightrose> what are you talking about?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: The command 'sudo apt-get install adept-manager' doesn't work. Apt-get tells me that the newest version of adept-manager is already installed.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: At the same time it looks like my chroot system has to be reinstalled because it's half hardy half jaunty...
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: oh right, yes, you'll need to make a new chroot
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I did it already. I remembered that I noted the proper commands.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Now it shows me the option '--dist-upgrade-devel-lts'. Is that the one you want me to use?
 * ScottK is doing Jaunty -> Karmic upgrade test
<m4v> asserts should be reported? quassel asserts if you "/query" in the input bar. the crash report thingy says somethig like it doesn't admit those bugs
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: yes please
<Riddell> m4v: it's a crash like any other unless Sput has some paticular avertion to them
<m4v> Riddell: ok, I hope he doesn't.
<Sput> I don't :)
<Sput> please report at bugs.quassel-irc.org if possible
<Sput> not sure if apport links you to that
<m4v> I don't think so, anyway apport doesn't want to report asserts, that's why I asked
<Sput> ah ok
 * Sput has never seen that tool
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder why apport has an advertion to asserts
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: If I type 'sudo adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel-lts' system tells me: sudo unable to resolve host xyz.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: If I type 'adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel-lts' system tells me: adept_manager: cannot connect to X server :0
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I remeber that I mounted some directories (dev, proc, etc...) I didn't do that after deleting the old system. I that's a possible reason: Please tell me those commands again.
<PedroLeKoi> Dum-di-dum di-dum-di-dum...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa
<slacker_nl> PedroLeKoi: first line looks like sudo doesn't know host xyz, you can work around it by adding host xyz to /etc/hosts
<PedroLeKoi> slacker_nl: Thank you. I will continue with that hint.
<slacker_nl> PedroLeKoi: yw
 * slacker_nl waits for all the updates to finish so I can start my hardy > karmic upgrade
<PedroLeKoi> slacker_nl: File containes a single entry. That is the right hostname...
<Sput> thanks m4v
<slacker_nl> PedroLeKoi: a single entry?
<PedroLeKoi> slacker_nl: I didn't mount dev and proc directory. Do you think this could be the reason...
<PedroLeKoi> slacker_nl: Yes.
<PedroLeKoi> slacker_nl: hostname is 'kub-devel'.
<m4v> Sput: np
<slacker_nl> PedroLeKoi: you're in a chroot'ed enviroment?
<PedroLeKoi> slacker_nl: That's right.
<slacker_nl> PedroLeKoi: and when your in your chroot env, hostname returns?
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: from outside the chroot
<Riddell> mount -t none -o bind /tmp chroot/tmp
<Riddell> same for dev and proc
<Riddell> also  xhost +
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Thank you.
<slacker_nl> Riddell: i have adept-manager 2.1.3ubuntu25.2 installed from hardy-proposed
<slacker_nl> Riddell: assume that is correct to start upgrading?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Removing the folderview patch stops the crash for me
<JontheEchidna> my testcase: hover over /lost+found
<claydoh> my hardy-karmic upgrade crashed the virtual machine
<claydoh> but so did the arch install I was running as well
<claydoh> concurrently
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Release Announcement: Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Karmic Koala' development release...
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Downloaded 'the upgrade tool'...
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: ImportError: No (python) module named apt.
 * apachelogger likes the python :P
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: you need to install kubuntu-desktop first
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Maybe you like to see the whole story: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/297733/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Excellent.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: yes, it needs  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Lure> whoever added brightness osd, thank you!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think we'll want a Jaunty SRU too.
<JontheEchidna> Lure: debfx did :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ok, I've pushed the fix to bzr for karmic
<JontheEchidna> nominating jaunty in the bug
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Final Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need testing.
<PedroLeKoi> I am going to install 1.5 GB of data, right? That is something! Let's do it then...
<Lure> debfx: thank you - you rock!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you know if the brightness stuff went upstream?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I do not know. It should if it hasn't.
<JontheEchidna> as should the shortcut patch to kdelibs it relies on
<debfx> Lure: you're welcome :)
<ScottK> debfx: Did it go upstream?
<debfx> ScottK: not yet, the kdelibs patch depends on the Qt patch
<ScottK> debfx: Is the Qt patch in 4.6?
<debfx> ScottK: no
<ScottK> debfx: Qt 4.6 is in beta now, so please submit soon.
<Riddell> slightly nutty blog post http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Karmic-Koala-Ubuntu-Gets-The-K
<JontheEchidna> The Qt patch is in the kdeqt git repo
<JontheEchidna> which usually means it's upstream, or will be soon
<debfx> ScottK: there is already a merge request: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/merge_requests/1742
<ScottK> debfx: Great.
<ScottK> Riddell: For a large value of slightly, sure.
 * JontheEchidna got a laugh out of it
<slacker_nl> Riddell: that blogpost made me laugh
<debfx> Riddell: I updated the brightness patch a bit: disabled fake transparency, changed opacity from 75 to 85 and some cleanup
<debfx> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297764/
<Tm_T> slacker_nl: ...you're telling me it was a joke?
<slacker_nl> Tm_T: i sure hope not
<slacker_nl> would be time for ubuntu to change to KDE as their main DE
<slacker_nl> and de Koala release seems to be ready for it
 * ScottK thinks it should be pretty easy to configure plasma to do what Gnome shell intends.
<ScottK> Not really.
<ScottK> Karmic is way better than Jaunty and Jaunty was way better than Intrepid, but we've a long ways to go.
<slacker_nl> ScottK: imo karmic is the best KDE release (kde4 release) i have seen
<ScottK> slacker_nl: No doubt.
<slacker_nl> the intrepid release was horrible
<slacker_nl> ScottK: but I don't see any reasons why KDE could not be the default DE
<slacker_nl> I don't think gnome is that good
<slacker_nl> or awesome or whatever
<Tm_T> slacker_nl: ...and my pc is still on intrepid
<slacker_nl> Tm_T: sucks to be you mate ;)
<Riddell> debfx: it'll need to wait until after RC, please remind me then
<Tm_T> slacker_nl: indeed, atleast I do have kde from trunk
 * Tm_T is waiting for new hardware
<slacker_nl> I had major issues with intrepid, kde4.0 which was not really ready - and some Xorg/Intel bug
<slacker_nl> which made the whole experience very painfull
<ScottK> slacker_nl: Intrepid was KDE 4.1.
<slacker_nl> ScottK: it was?
<ScottK> It was
<slacker_nl> i stand corrected then
<ScottK> The xorg/intel thing wasn't KDE's fault either.
<slacker_nl> but I still didn't like it :)
<slacker_nl> i know
<ScottK> It was a *buntu specific patch that we got dropped in Jaunty
<Riddell> intrepid was intended to be intrepid, that was the name
<ScottK> I still have a version without the patch in my PPA for Intrepid.
<slacker_nl> well, actually, I didn't had issues when using gnome...
<ScottK> Much as Edgy was intended to be Edgy.
<slacker_nl> eitherway, went back to hardy
<Riddell> and intrepid was better than jaunty in various painful ways
<ScottK> True, although overall I liked Jaunty better.
<Riddell> but karmic is good, and in six months time we'll be ready for an LTS
<slacker_nl> LTS will include 4.3.2 ?
<JontheEchidna> 4.4.2 most likely
<slacker_nl> nice
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Kubuntu is going to be updated on Version 9.10
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: ... to Version 9.10. Sorry for that one.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Updates are going to be downloaded. This seems to work...
<slacker_nl> only issue I have is that the upgrade broke my wireless connection
<slacker_nl> well, it is still busy upgrading
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please take a look at Bug 447275
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/447275)
<JontheEchidna> oh darn, I forgot to get that sponsored
<zorael> Launchpad bug #415023 seems to affect Kubuntu as well. (Changing brightness is broken; makes brightness setting bounce back and forth, making system unresponsive [buttons don't work], high cpu use.) What package should it also be filed against? Powerdevil? I.e, what is the KDE equavilence of gnome-power-manager?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/415023)
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: great
<Riddell> zorael: kdebase-workspace
<ScottK> Riddell: Upgrade from Jaunty -> Karmic on i386 passed.
<debfx> zorael: what's  the output of "lshal|grep brightness_in_hardware" on your system?
<zorael> debfx: "laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware = false  (bool)"
<debfx> zorael: does it happen when you use the brightness keys or the slider of the battery applet?
<zorael> debfx: If it's of interest, dbus-monitor says the following when just trying to change the brightness up one step: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/297639/. It maxes out to 100% and then back down to 0%
<zorael> debfx: both
<Riddell> ScottK: awooga
<slacker_nl> Riddell: the upgrade comes up with this, /usr/bin/diff: /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xedit: No such file or directory and then shows me a diff which says that there are no differences
<debfx> zorael: did the brightness keys work before?
<zorael> debfx: Oh yes, up until a reboot some time ago
<zorael> debfx: it was the first time I saw the new brightness OSD, if that has any relevance
<debfx> zorael: what laptop?
<zorael> zorael: MSI Wind U100 rebrand (Advent 4211)
<zorael> er
<zorael> debfx: :3
<debfx> guess the solution is to add a hal rule to set laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware=true and honor it in powerdevil
<neversfelde> Riddell: upstream told me that the kid3 fix gnome dialog finally works :)
<neversfelde> +patch
<Riddell> neversfelde: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Riddell> tsk, cats
<Riddell> neversfelde: yay
<neversfelde> :)
<debfx> zorael: could you please attach the output of "dmidecode -t system" to that bug report
<zorael> debfx: done (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34074612/dmidecode.log)
 * debfx still thinks that sending a brightness up/down key event on every brightness change is a stupid thing to do for the hardware
<ScottK> Riddell: The only significant issue is that one kid had a bunch of widgets on her desktop and they were all gone after the upgrade.  Is that expected?
<debfx> zorael: thanks, I'll prepare a testing package tomorrow
<zorael> debfx: awesome, many thanks
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: The procedure was terminated. Error messages under http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/297811/
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: erk
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: ok guess I'll need to investigate that more, thanks for testing
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I am going to leave now. I probably won't be able to come online tomorrow. I will be back on Sunday or Monday. I will prepare the system so that I can start with the --dist-upgrade-devel-lts command right away. Maybe you can find some time to work on that bug. Take care, Pedro.
<slacker_nl> Riddell: works for me (tm)
<Riddell> slacker_nl: yeah it's probably because he's in a chroot
<slacker_nl> Riddell: could be the case
<slacker_nl> on my real laptop it works
<slacker_nl> the only issue was the diff fo Xedit, which is only present in karmic afaik
<Riddell> I've no idea what that's about
<slacker_nl> i have no clue either
<slacker_nl> would need to restore to see if that file should be in a hardy package
<slacker_nl> or maybe change my sources back to hardy and do an apt-file update and check
<slacker_nl> well, added comments to both bug 452090 and 439706 - hope it helps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452090 in sysvinit "adept fails to upgrade from hardy -> karmic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452090
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/439706)
<Riddell> slacker_nl: could you also add it to iso tracker?
<slacker_nl> Riddell: if you have an URL yes
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> slacker_nl: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/3191
<slacker_nl> wtf...
<slacker_nl> konqueror bomb
<slacker_nl> i think something went wrong
<ScottK> davmor2: On kubuntu-netbook when I go straight to install without starting a live session, it seems it goes into some kind of loop and never starts the installer.  Did you see anything like this?
<slacker_nl> clicking on that URL gave me a zillion konqueror startups (but no procs found via ps)
<ScottK> Probably saved session.
<davmor2> ScottK: Sweet no.  I've been on wubi, netboot and alternate all day sorry
<slacker_nl> Riddell: don't know if my statment is correct
<slacker_nl> ok, ho wcan i stop konquror processes from starting?
<slacker_nl> Riddell: http://opperschaap.net/~wesleys/ubuntu/karmic/konqueror_acts_up_on_clipboard_action.mpeg << happens after the upgrade, did not notice this when doing hardy > intrepid > jaunty > karmic
<JontheEchidna> what is that an upgrade from?
<slacker_nl> JontheEchidna: hardy to karmic
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<slacker_nl> mm, now trying to mount my external disk, doesn't work either
<JontheEchidna> slacker_nl: what's the default KDE web browser set as?
<JontheEchidna> I'm wondering if in the past it was set to xdg-open or kfmclient (start konq) or something which causes a loop
<slacker_nl> JontheEchidna: empty value
<slacker_nl> should be firefox or iceweasel
<JontheEchidna> then that shouldn't be the problem
<slacker_nl> the value was empty, now set to ff
<slacker_nl> weird
<slacker_nl> ok, set the value to firefox and the problem is gone
<slacker_nl> strange, the e-mail client is still icedove
<slacker_nl> why the webbrowser field was empty..
<ScottK> shtylman: Bug #456751 - Help.  Did this get fixed already?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456751)
<Riddell> ScottK: yes that should be fixed in 2.0.2
<Riddell> current desktop ISOs have 2.0.1 and are being rebuilt
<ScottK> Riddell: Glad to hear it.
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 455580
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/455580)
 * Riddell marks
<ScottK> Riddell: Device notifier pops up during USB install.  Is this known?
<Riddell> ScottK: USB install?
<Riddell> you mean using usb-creator?
<ScottK> Riddell: While I'm installing Kubuntu Netbook with a USB stick the device notifier pops us
<ScottK> us/up
<ScottK> Right, from a USB stick created with USB creator.
<Riddell> I've not seen that but ubiquity does include a comment saying "TODO port kded devicenotifier unload to KDE 4"
<ScottK> There's some point in the installer when it redetects everying and the device notifier pops up.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> That sounds like it.
<Riddell> it's probably just a dbus call that's needed but I never looked into what since I never saw it causing an issue
<ScottK> Riddell: No jockey on the KNE ISO.
<ScottK> I take that back.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-21
<ScottK> Going straight to install works in the new KNE ISO.
<ScottK> Confirmed the slider bar is fixed too.
<shtylman> ScottK: no, I just got home
<shtylman> ...ok...maybe it did get fixed :)
<ScottK> shtylman: The slider bar is fixed.
<ScottK> We have Kubuntu Netbook #3 in the house now (eldest's birthday present).
<shtylman> ScottK: congrats
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> It arrived today, so just in time for RC ISO testing.
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> make/model?
<ScottK> HP mini something
<shtylman> heh
<ScottK> It's the second one of those we got.
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> like em?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> My Dell mini 10v has a touchpad that well make you want to throw it out a window.
<shtylman> hahah
<ScottK> The HP is much nicer.  Also has a drive light and a hardware airplane mode switch.
<shtylman> nice
<jjesse-netbook> yay for netbooks
<jjesse-netbook> i like to do demos for work on mine with the VMs in the cloud :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook_: Got broadcom working?
<ScottK> All three of mine are broadcom and wireless is good.
<jjesse-netbook_> ScottK: yes i did i posted to the list i think didnt i
<ScottK> I think you did.
<ScottK> I must confess my broadcom systems with their crap proprietary drivers have better wifi than my supposedly superior Intell system with all FOSS stuff.
<shtylman> sshhh...don't say that :)
<jjesse-netbook_> my internet is way slow tonight, wonder what e3lse im downloading on a nother machine :)
<jjesse-netbook_> just configured ubuntu-one on my netbook, wish there was a kde version and it was cross platform like dropbox
<ScottK> I have found a suspect for why my laptop won't turn the display on when I open the lid.
<ScottK> Rebuilding -workspace now.
<ScottK> If this fixes it, it'll be the last of my personal "WTF, this will drive me nuts if it isn't fixed before release" issues.
<jjesse-netbook_> yay for solving those
<jjesse-netbook_> my netbook is working really good these days
 * Riddell cracks on with dvd i386 testing
<Riddell> agateau: test report forwarded
<agateau> Riddell: ok, will read in a few minutes
<agateau> Riddell: got feedback from wstephenson,
<agateau> Riddell: he agrees with the idea, but proposed a different patch
<agateau> Riddell: will create a PPA for it today
<Sput> ScottK: my intel wifi works flawlessly :)
 * brot can help with testing :)
 * asraniel is downloading the i386 live cd
 * davmor2 is downloading all the iso's and has been for a while now speed up t'interweb
 * apachelogger goes blogging :P
 * tsimpson wonders why everyone is /me'ing
 * apachelogger thinks that it might be me-day again
 * apachelogger asks davmor2 to tell brot how to help with testing
<davmor2> brot: Hello
 * asraniel thinks, "noooo, the me day is over"
<davmor2> brot: to get involved goto http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com  sign up to the tracker.  Pick the test you want to do, do it mark if it passed or failed and add any bug numbers.
<davmor2> brot: also the link to the iso you need to test is on the tracker too so you test the right one :)
<davmor2> hope that helps
<brot> davmor2: yeah, i am downloading the iso right now :)
<davmor2> brot: Cool :)
<brot> just had to get on the bus to drive from university to my home.
<Riddell> brot: which ISO?
<brot> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20091020.2/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<Riddell> groovy
<brot> Do i need to give additional comments (like, hardware i used ? )
<brot> somehow the "Live Session Persistence" ( see http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopLiveSession ) does not work. the "label" means "e2label /dev/sda1 casper-rw" right?
<steveire> apachelogger: I like the help files idea.
<agateau> Riddell: I am about to create a new deb for networkmanager,
<agateau> I generated images for the wireless icons because they were unreadable and some sizes were missing,
<agateau> resulting in a crappy tooltip
<agateau> can I integrate these images as a plain patch?
<agateau> (or is it a bad idea to do that this late in the schedule anyway)
<Riddell> agateau: you can't include images in a normal patch, you need to do fiddly things with uuencode
<Riddell> and it's probably not a good idea this late anyway
<agateau> mmm... was afraid of something like that
<agateau> too bad, you can hardly read the number on the tray icon
<agateau> and the tooltip really looks blocky
<Riddell> agateau: a worse icon bug is the wired connection which has an unplugged icon for a connected network
<agateau> Riddell: oh
<agateau> Riddell: do you want me to have a look at it?
<Riddell> agateau: if you're at a lose end for things to do sure :)
<Riddell> agateau: I think it's because the background icon doesn't change between unconnected and connected use, it just gets the wee bottom-left tick drawn over it
<Riddell> which is too small for most people to notice
<agateau> Riddell: I see
<Riddell> agateau: if you want to make packages with binary changes in it, the easiest way is probably just to make your own .orig.tar.gz so it's 0.9~svn1029786+ag1-0ubuntu1 or similar
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> or you can get me to do it but I'm busy testing ISOs and upgrades today
<agateau> Riddell: I'll try to figure out how to do it
<smarter> agateau: +1 for fixing that, the systray icon really is unreadable atm
<smarter> I didn't even notice it was supposed to display a number :P
<agateau> smarter: hehe
<agateau> smarter: I replaced the number with a gauge
<agateau> smarter: http://imagebin.ca/view/MIrQ8-i2.html
<agateau> it is still blurry, but I am afraid this is because of the systray icon
<smarter> looks good, but the old KNM icon is still better :P
<agateau> smarter: hehe, I am not that much of an artist
<smarter> we should try to get the knm devs to bring that one back: http://rajiva.amikom.ac.id/gambar/kaskus/knetworkmanager/knetwork_manager_2.png
<Riddell> also the systray icon will probably be replaced by a plasmoid again at some point so no point spending too long on it
<agateau> Riddell: won't happen for Lucid though
<Riddell> agateau: says wstephenson?
<agateau> Riddell: err. won't happen for Karmic
<agateau> sorry
<Riddell> easy mistake to make :)
<smarter> btw, any idea if we're going LTS this time?
<davmor2> ScottK: Wubi's working Just going to try unr's and kne's wish me luck :)
<Riddell> smarter: LTS isn't for another six months, have patience
<smarter> I meant Lucid when I said "this time" ;)
<agateau> Riddell: to create my new orig.tar.gz i must: untar the actual orig, put my files in the folder, tar the folder under the new name, update debian/changelog
<agateau> Riddell: do I miss something?
<agateau> Riddell: mmm I probably need to do something with  the .dsc and .diff.gz as well
<Riddell> agateau: just tar up the sources, not including the debian/ directory
<Riddell> make sure it has the correct name  plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.9~svn1029786+ag1.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> add in the debian/ directory
<davmor2> Riddell: will there be a KDE instance of LTS for lucid?
<Riddell> running    debuild -S   will create the .dsc and .diff.gz
<Riddell> davmor2: yes, it's called Kubuntu
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks
<davmor2> Riddell: I meant will there be an actual lts release this time?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes, in six months time
<davmor2> Cool
<pgquiles> where's the source for printer-applet-kde ?
<JontheEchidna> pgquiles: it's in kdeutils, I believe
<pgquiles> JontheEchidna: you mean it's developed in KDE's svn, not in a bzr repo in Launchpad?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<pgquiles> found, thank you
<JontheEchidna> well actually it hasn't been touched by anyone for a while, but there haven't really been any issues with it either
<Riddell> pleae eye over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: "Welcome to Kubuntu 9.04"
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I can fix that
<davmor2> Riddell: Is the right adept-manager in the repos now and no longer in proposed?
<JontheEchidna> it got approved this morning I believe
<Riddell> davmor2: it's in -updates
<jussi01> arrgh, appot-kde is so full of fail...
<davmor2> Riddell: just double checking that you didn't need to enable propased first :)
<davmor2> proposed even
<jussi01> is there a plan to fix the like 1 million apport windows that come up when several apps have crashed? ie. condense them into 1?
<davmor2> ScottK, Riddell: wubi on kne only works :D
<mcas> hi is anyone doing some iso tests?
<mcas> i would start kubuntu desktop i386 manual partitioning if no one else did
<agateau> Riddell: new knetworkmanager package in my ppa,
<agateau> this one includes updated ascii wep keys after discussion with wstephenson,
<agateau> and the new wireless icons
<JontheEchidna> most of synaptic's bulk comes from libgnome-perl2, used for the GTK debconf frontend, and software-properties-gtk
<JontheEchidna> otherwise synaptic doesn't depend on gnome
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: 99%
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: ... download complete.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Error occured after download was complete. Is this related to the fact that the update is startet out of chroot?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: How ever: Right now I am downloading Kubuntu 8.04 again, will write another CD and try that way again. Hopes are low, so.
<agateau> Riddell: just uploaded another version of knetworkmanager, which uses a different icon for activated wired connection
<agateau> for some reason it does not show up yet on LP though
<agateau> have to go now
<Riddell> bye
<Riddell> aww
<steveire> Riddell: How do I enable ctrl + alt backspace again?
<debfx> steveire: Regional & language -> Keyboard Layout -> Advanced
<steveire> Special keya handled in server?
<steveire> keys*
<debfx> Key sequence to kill the X server
<steveire> I don't see that in xkb opions
<debfx> are you using jaunty?
<steveire> Yes
<debfx> oh then you can use dontzap
<steveire> Got a command line then?
<debfx> dontzap -d
<m4v> or use alt+print+k which has more or less the same effect
<steveire> I ran sudo dontzap -d and I still can't restart it
<m4v> it worked
<debfx> ^^
<steveire> alt print k works though
<debfx> now ctrl+alt+backspace should also work
<steveire> My second screen still doesn't work though.
<steveire> And ctrl alt backspace still does not work
<m4v> then you should try editing the xorg.conf by hand, but I don't remember the syntax
<m4v> dontzap -d should have worked though :/
<steveire> I do have dontzap False in my xorg.conf
<JontheEchidna> I think that should be dontzap True
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe not
<steveire> JontheEchidna: Not according to dontzap --help
<m4v> it shouldn't be false? is a double negative...
<JontheEchidna> bah, confusing option name
<JontheEchidna> anyways, did you restart X since you modified the option?
<JontheEchidna> log out -> alt + e
<ScottK> Also no dontzap in Karmic.
<ScottK> It doesn't work anymore.
<debfx> he's using jaunty
<ScottK> Oh
<ScottK> debfx: BTW, since the Qt patch is in qtcopy, I think your brightness stuff can go ahead to go in kde svn.
<debfx> ScottK: ok, though I'll wait a bit to see if I fixed a bug that was reported yesterday
<steveire> I'm still having an issue with dual screens. The other screen works, but all I get is a X mouse cursor. I can't actually use it.
<steveire> Sound familiar?
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/110255/ Does this mean anything to people who understand X?
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/110255/
<ScottK> steveire: You might ask on #ubuntu-x if you want people that understand X.
<steveire> I'll try. Thanks.
<firephoto> "wep 40/128-bit key" "wep 128-bit passphrase" are these two options in NM frontend what's causing problems? 128 key takes a password. 128 passphrase doesn't take a passphrase.
<txwikinger> http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Karmic-Koala-Ubuntu-Gets-The-K
 * txwikinger wonders if he should quiz Marcel about that on Friday
<ScottK> Yeah, Riddell linked to that yesterday.
<ScottK> Riddell: apachelogger says there's an untranslated string in the brightness OSD patch that just got uploaded.  I think this is a very bad idea.
<markey> Riddell: plasma just crashed again
<markey> I have a good backtrace now:
<markey> http://pastebin.com/m600db609
<ScottK> debfx: How would you feel about dropping the word "Brightness" from your patch (and the monitor icon too maybe) so we don't break translations with this change?
<debfx> ScottK: yeah I guess we should drop that string but the icon should stay so it's still distinguishable from the audio volume OSD
<ScottK> debfx: We don't have an icon for the volume OSD.  I really don't think it's needed since it's in direct response to a user pushing buttons.
<nookie^> Riddell: i didnt yet had time to make an banner for final release but it will be done in time
<ScottK> The fact that they are pushing the brightness button should be sufficient clue.
<Tscheesy_> re *updating* ..slow..
<Tscheesy_> ups - wrong chan
<JontheEchidna> markey: looks like KDE bug 209004
<ubottu> KDE bug 209004 in widget-nowplaying "Plasma crashed after Amarok was closed [Plasma::DataContainer::setData, PlayerContainer::updateInfo]" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209004
<markey> JontheEchidna: indeed
<markey> same backtrace
<markey> sigh, plasma's single process design...
<markey> no good
<neversfelde> was there a change to the brightness control lately?
<ScottK> Yes.
<neversfelde> something is broken with it here on my ideapad, the screen is dark sometimes and I have to change it back manually
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^
<ScottK> neversfelde: There was also a brightness related change on restore in powerdevil for 4.3.2.
<neversfelde> ScottK: I haven't discovered the situation which causes the screen to be dark, yet. I will watch this.
<ScottK> neversfelde: debfx got a brightness related change into -workspace yesterday or so and so he might have an idea
<neversfelde> ok
<debfx> neversfelde: when does this happen?
<neversfelde> debfx: I am not sure, will try to find it out next time it happens
<ScottK> What's the package name for our version of the message indicator?
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget-messageindicator
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> yw
<debfx> ScottK: I still think it's a bit odd to have exactly the same OSD for volume and brightness change
<ScottK> debfx: At this point the most minimal change we can make is the best.
<ScottK> I don't think it's going to be confusing
<ScottK> debfx: Also if it's the same we could make the case it's not a U/I freeze breaker, since it's not new U/I, just a different reason for the same U/I
<ScottK> ;-)
<debfx> ScottK: ok, so I should switch to the kmix osd code?
<ScottK> debfx: I think it's essential to lose the untranslated string.  The rest is negotiable.  Would switching to the kmix OSD code allow you to avoid needing the Qt patch?
<debfx> ScottK: no, the Qt patch has nothing to do with the OSD
<ScottK> OK.  That would have been nice too
<ScottK> I think must have no untranslated text and I don't like the icon, I think it's too intrusive.  Beyond that, I don't care much
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-22
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: ScottK Riddell, any known issues for Karmic rc that need to be added to the wiki? I can't think of any
<ScottK> claydoh: The first three listed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bugs?field.searchtext=kubuntu&orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status:list=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option=any&field
<ScottK> .assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY ought to be listed, plus the OOo-KDE table corruption bug
<ScottK> claydoh: I asked the Ayatana folks for an input.  They said they'd have something in the morning tomorrow.
<claydoh> wow what a mouthfull ;)
<ScottK> Yeah, that's to LP and it's compact URLs.
<ScottK> claydoh: The ext4 corruption bug is really important because that's the default disk format
<claydoh> ScottK: so bug #432384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432384 in ubuntu-release-notes "DontZap is now an option in XKB" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432384
<claydoh> ScottK: so bug #256245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256245 in packagekit "Kubuntu GUI package manager does not warn if packages are unsigned" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256245
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Although the actual notes need work.
<claydoh> and then #330824
<ScottK> Yeah
<ScottK> claydoh: The OOo one is Bug 452518
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/452518)
<claydoh> thnks
<claydoh> ScottK: the ext4 bug is still valid for Karmic?
<ScottK> That may not be the right one.  Let me check
<claydoh> launchpad is not being kind tonight
<ScottK> claydoh: Wrong bug.
<ScottK> Sorry about that.
<claydoh> found the right one
<ScottK> claydoh: 453579
<ScottK> 439357 isn't so great either.
<ScottK> Reading 453579 to the end is a bit scary
<claydoh> ouch
 * JontheEchidna hasn't trusted /home to ext4 yet
<claydoh> my lappy currently has everything on one ext4 partition
<claydoh> but that is temporary
<ScottK> My netbook has ext4, but I don't put anything on that I care about.
<ScottK> When I installed my daughter's new netbook last night, I used ext3.
<JontheEchidna> If / gets fried due to ext4, I do have /home on a separate partition and I'll only have to reinstall
<claydoh> well the cat's aready out of the bag :(
<jjesse> and what cat is that?
<claydoh> our recent hush-hush project on the -devel list
<jjesse> someone post that to auser list or a blog?
<jjesse> i just saw the email a bit ago
<claydoh> no, kubunti forums
<jjesse> ah even better
<jjesse> istill haven't written my thoughts on it
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107135.0;topicseen
<claydoh> somehow the subject of mono made its way into that thread
<ScottK> Are we in favor or against?
<claydoh> i dunno
<claydoh> and i prob don't care
<jjesse> oh well /me beds
<JontheEchidna> So it looks like kubuntu-grub-splashimages totally does not work with grub2
<JontheEchidna> it's never been terribly well maintained-- anybody want to adopt it or should I file a removal bug?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: is bug 445529 a dupe of the one that was fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445529 in ubuntu "Internet Icon Disappeared From Kubuntu Netbook Panel After Update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445529
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yep.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I just duped it.
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
<lex79> I think there is nobody who wants to take care of kubuntu-grub-splashimage package, really we don't care about much of default splash even :P
 * ScottK votes for removal
 * lex79 +1
<ScottK> Of course I tend to favor removals anyway.
 * ScottK has ~ half a dozen pending right now
<lex79> I forgotten that I reported this: bug 443386
<JontheEchidna> removal it is
<lex79> yay
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/443386)
<lex79> ubottu :(
<JontheEchidna> LP's been doing that a lot this week
<ScottK> lex79: LP has been slow all day (even more than usual)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, today especially
<lex79> I realized :)
<JontheEchidna> I must say most of the FTBFS fixes I've done this cycle are removal requests
<JontheEchidna> KDE3 didn't fare too well during the rebuild, hopefully we'll see a removal of the ancient ones that fail from debian
<ScottK> They are freezing in March for Squeeze, so that should help.
<shtylman> 8 days till I format my computer again... :)
<shtylman> no slideshow for kubuntu this cycle though :(
<shtylman> will have to tackle that next cycle...
<superm1> are you guys using upstart for starting kdm nowadays?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<superm1> Cool thanks
<superm1> i'm wondering why ubiquity still has support for only-ubiquity mode w/ non-upstart scenarios
<superm1> xubuntu, mythbuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu all use upstart login managers then
<superm1> and i think i just hit a race condition bug from having both
<agateau> morning!
<agateau> ScottK: I want to make some screenshot of the Ayatana work,
<agateau> Should I set up my desktop to default settings or is it ok to have a custom wallpaper for example?
<ScottK> agateau: We generally like to show stuff off with default Kubuntu look in the screen shots.  Just make a new user.
<agateau> ScottK: ok
<Mamarok> Riddell: you around?
<Mamarok> I have a problem with the Qt folders...
<Mamarok> which is there since I installed your K3b to test, can't build Amarok anymore now
<Mamarok> I have a whole folder missing (or rather a symlink): /usr/include/qt4/phonon/ is there, but I should also have /usr/include/qt4/Qt/ which is missing
<Riddell> Mamarok: what version of qt do you have?
<Mamarok> what's the command again to print that out? Should be 4.5.2, no?
<Mamarok> this is a plain Karmic installation, I didn't add any other Qt, only a local Amarok install from git
<Riddell> apt-cache policy libqt4-phonon-dev
<Mamarok> 4.5.3
<Mamarok> karmic main packages
<Riddell> Mamarok: full version no?
<Mamarok> that's the output: http://pastebin.com/d711078c9
<Riddell> mm, that's the one from my PPA
<Riddell> Mamarok: can you pastebin  dpkg -L libqt4-phonon-dev
<Mamarok> here you go: http://pastebin.com/df42e5f
<Riddell> Mamarok: mm well the phonon headers have indeed changed quite a bit there
<Mamarok> bad, I can't compile Amarok anymore now
<Riddell> Mamarok: phonon headers are a mess, the trolls keep changing where they say they should be
<Riddell> with literally every release
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<Riddell> Mamarok: that's the 4.5.3 package you were testing for me so I guess we could declaire the test failed and we'll go with 4.5.2 in karmic
<Riddell> Mamarok: in which case you can disable my PPA in sources.list and try to force a downgrade to 4.5.2
<Mamarok> ok, will try that
<Riddell> Mamarok: downgrades are tricky, you'll probably need to wget the 4.5.2 files .deb files from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11 and dpkg --install *deb
<Mamarok> or do a fresh install, since my /home is on a separate partition anyway :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: I hear there is a release candidate coming out today :)
<Mamarok> oh, good news, so I can test that at the same time :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: presumably our 4.5.3 package has the phonon headers where they are because that's where Qt has put them for this release, so something in Amarok or KDE probably does need to be changed to look for them there
<Mamarok> seems so, but that whole Phonon stuff is a mess anyway, since there are two phonons, a KDE and a Qt one
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> and when even thiago doesn't know the correct location for header files, you know it's a mess
<Mamarok> heh
<Mamarok> Riddell: I guess what is up currently already is the RC, right?
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes
<jussi01> got my first fsck on karmic today... looks like an issue to me : http://imagebin.ca/view/0LY2kR.html
<jussi01> also, my lancelot menu's are a little messed up, putting menu's on tope of each other. Ill try get a screen shot of it and file it on a bug also
<davmor2> jussi01: popey bugged it
<jussi01> davmor2: the fsck thing?
<jussi01> davmor2: have you a number?
<davmor2> jussi01: yeap just getting it
<davmor2> jussi01: bug 457496
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457496 in usplash "fscking is ugly in usplash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457496
<jussi01> nice
<ScottK> agateau: I do run into a problem with the MI that if I get an IRC ping and I go to read it via some method other than the MI, the dot stays on the envelope.
<ScottK> This is with Quassel.
<jussi01> davmor2: and others: http://imagebin.ca/view/dfyQTAl1.html <-- screenie of the second issue. I have that on both home and here at work.
<davmor2> jussi01: I don't see that Riddell^
<ScottK> Someone care to look into mlt and kdenlive updates?  I thought Tonio was, but I guess not.
<Riddell> I've never used lancelot
<jussi01> whers JontheEchidna when we need him...
<Riddell> asleep?
<jussi01> probably :P
<Riddell> stonkingly good ISO test coverage for the RC, thanks to ScottK and brot and davmor2 and mcas and anyone else who did that
<brot> :) no problem Riddell
<davmor2> :) just finishing off now :)
<agateau> ScottK: oh, I thought I fixed that
<Mamarok> brilliant, just had an installer crash apparently :( It's stuck with detecting the file system at 11%
<Mamarok> any way to continue from here?
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: never seen that one before
<JontheEchidna> and yes, I was asleep :)
<ghostcube> neversfelde: have you tried minitube so far i found out how to direct play any postet youtube links just copy the vid=  amount of numbers to the search field
<ghostcube> :)
<neversfelde> ghostcube_: a package is in my ppa (and the first bug reports in my inbox^^), but I haven't testet it much so far
<freeflyi2g> ScottK: i got kubuntu running on freesclae's board
<ScottK> freeflyi2g: \o/
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Riddell> freeflyi2g: that's an ARM board?
<ScottK> Riddell: It is
<freeflyi2g> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> sweet
<freeflyi2g> ScottK: seems default theme missed in 20091019's daily build
<ScottK> freeflyi2g: That is excellent news.
<freeflyi2g> ScottK: it failback to use CDE
<ScottK> freeflyi2g: There should be a 1022 build.
<Riddell> ScottK: which reminds me, did you answer my question about what we expect for the kubuntu netbook arm image?
<ScottK> Running is running.
<ScottK> Riddell: What was the question?
<ScottK> Riddell: I expect it to be for experimentation.
<freeflyi2g> Riddell: all kwin's effection can't be used so far
<Riddell> ScottK: are we expecting it to be tested, working etc
<Riddell> freeflyi2g: I wouldn't expect them to
<ScottK> Riddell: What just happened was about as much as I was hoping for.
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> freeflyi2g: take some photos of the board and KDE showing so we can blog!
<freeflyi2g> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> assuming it's not under some NDA evilness
<freeflyi2g> Riddell: its not
<ScottK> freeflyi2g: Would you mind joining us in #kubuntu-netbook?
<Riddell> Mamarok: how was the install?
<Mamarok> well, I had an installer crash right before it installed grub, had to start over
<Mamarok> and lost the output, sorry
<Riddell> Mamarok: live CD or text install?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Could you take a whack at bug 447275?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447275 in konq-plugins "package konq-plugins-l10n (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/ca/konq-plugins/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package konqueror-plugins 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447275
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: is RC released yet? I believe I have a fix just waiting for RC freeze to be over
<ScottK> No, but it can go in the queu
<ScottK> e
<Mamarok> live CD of today
<Mamarok> daily iso actually
 * JontheEchidna wonders what to do about bug 454406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454406 in kdebase "Konqueror is missing the search bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454406
<JontheEchidna> konq-plugins packaging was monolith'd by debian, so we lost the singular konq-plugin-searchbar package
<JontheEchidna> konq-plugins itself is 2.5 MB installed, and contains all the plugins
<ghostcube> neversfelde: bug reports :O
<ghostcube> havent noticed any till now :D
<ghostcube> i havent tried youre ppa package
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: we have konq-plugins on the CD (due to konqueror-plugin-searchbar still being in the seeds)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, wonder why the searchbar is missing for that one user then
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please do me a favor and binary New unbound.  I forgot it was going to need that.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: konq-plugins fix attached to bug 447275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447275 in konq-plugins "package konq-plugins-l10n (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/ca/konq-plugins/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package konqueror-plugins 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447275
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is it in bar too?
<ScottK> bar/bzr
<JontheEchidna> oh right, we have a bzr repo now
<JontheEchidna> that's sorta sad, seeing as I registered the branch
<JontheEchidna> ok, pushed
<ghostcube> boah new launchpad outfit isnt so nice as the one before
<Mamarok> Riddell: we should propose a "complete KDE experience DVD iso", takes ages to get all packages back when you reinstall :(
<Mamarok> ghostcube: no, I don't like it, neither, and my avatar has gone :(
<ghostcube> Mamarok: ? what tool ?
<ghostcube> minitube ?
<Mamarok> ghostcube: launchpad
<ghostcube> ah ok :)
<ghostcube> yeah its a bit strange to handle
<Mamarok> that's the last thing you just said :)
<ghostcube> hehe yeah i just recognized it
<ghostcube> :)
<Mamarok> it looks cleaned up at first sight, but one has to search more to find stuff now
<ghostcube> yep
<ghostcube> searching packages and the details for a package need to be clicked thats not logically :D
<ghostcube> heh
<Riddell> Mamarok: what are you missing?
<Mamarok> well, the columns are not resizale, so my wiki name overlaps to the next column (see my profile), then my avatar has gone
<Mamarok> but I'm on edge, could be that
<Mamarok> the "Participation field takes away space and is not really necessary since there are the links on top, and it's too big a font
<ScottK> Launchpad is much more javascripty than it used to be and the JS library they picked doesn't seem to be very Konqueror friendly.
<Mamarok> the links on top had a color bar, that is gone, too
<Mamarok> ScottK: I talk about Chrome...
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> agateau: The dot sticking around with Quassel is not consistent.
<ScottK> I'll see if I can figure out a reliable trigger.
<agateau> ScottK: ok, thanks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: konq-plugins uploaded.  thank you
<stikonas> packagekit in Kubuntu Karmic is still not working, isn't it?
<Riddell> stikonas: yes it is
<ScottK> It works to the extent it is designed to.  Some of us are more and some less satisfied with that.
<Riddell> Mamarok: I mean what are you missing from a "complete KDE experience DVD"?
<Mamarok> Riddell: well, all the apps in main that are not in there by default, as well as koffice
<Mamarok> the games, edu packs, etc
<ScottK> Riddell: I think a DVD metapackage to install it all.
<Mamarok> all KDE :)
<Mamarok> there still is the old koffice in main, and the new one in universe, a bit strange, no?
<ScottK> Mamarok: Not strange.  That's what upstream requested.
<Mamarok> hm
<Mamarok> that made sense back when it was not release, but since it now is...
<Mamarok> released*
<Riddell> it's just yet another bit of KDE 4 transition pain.  they don't want 2.0 to be in main
<Mamarok> *shrug*
<Mamarok> anyway, the live CD installs a tiny bit of what KDE is only, so offering a DVD iso would be nice
<Riddell> we do have a DVD iso
<Riddell> which includes all of the KDE main modules (except kdewebdev and kdetoys)
<Mamarok> oh, now I look stupid, didn't even know that :)
<jussi01> hehe
<Riddell> it's not well publicised, I think most people don't want to download 4GB to get an OS installed
<Mamarok> I don't mind, since an iso is down in a few minutes here, so 4 Gb is not that much more
<Mamarok> I think we should talk about it more often
<Riddell> our sysadmins hate it because it eats up so much bandwidth
<jussi01> wow, thats a short topic. what happened to "kubuntu rocks" etc?
<jussi01> and welcome to #kubuntu-devel?
<Riddell> everyone goes all serious around release time
<jussi01> and that makes us rock less? :(
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: the distro with good looking developers | Final Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need testing.
<jussi01> Riddell: rofl!
<jussi01> reminds me of that episode of the it crowd... :P
<jussi01> this one-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWc3WY3fuZU
<dpm> hey apachelogger, the kubuntu-firefox-installer translations have all been imported. Due to a bug in LP (can't find it right now) when you export translations in a tarball they get named templatename-ll.po (where ll is the language code). In fact, they should be named just ll.po, because if they are then uploaded as templatename-ll.po the auto-approver script has a hard time figuring out the language they should be imported in. So it's best to rename
<dpm> all files to the appropriate ll.po langcode before a manual tarball upload. I manually approved all of them and I see only 3 of them still need to be imported, so we should be good to go.
<debfx> if someone is interested: I created a PPA that contains firefox with the KDE integration patches from openSUSE: https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde/
<ScottK> debfx: Now that the RC is about out, how about an updated brightness patch?
<debfx> ScottK: I already switched to the kmix osd
<ScottK> debfx: Where is it?
<debfx> though I need to know if the osd is only displayed when the fn keys are pressed
<ScottK> I can test it.
<debfx> is that the case in the current version? did your fn keys work before the patch?
<ScottK> They did work before
<ScottK> So I guess I can't test that
<debfx> that's good, because mine didn't work before
<ScottK> OK.  So we have one of each to test.
<debfx> I suspect that there are at least 3 different hardware types:
<debfx> 1) changes the the brightness in the hardware when fn-key is pressed but still sends the fn key event
<debfx> 2) doesn't change the brightness and just sends the key event
<debfx> 3) sends the fn key event on every brightness change
<Riddell> Nightrose: who's a good contact for kubuntu-de?
<Nightrose> Riddell: good question...
<Nightrose> since czessi vanished i'm not sure
<Nightrose> i'd try neversfelde for example
<Nightrose> or Blizzz
<Blizzz> i was highdarked!
<debfx> I don't think there is a way to distinguish between actual and fake key presses for class 3 and thus it's not possible to display the osd
<Blizzz> Riddell: i am
<debfx> ScottK: so is the osd only displayed on fn-key presses on your laptop?
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.
<debfx> ScottK: current version of the patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/299214/
<Riddell> we could do with Kubuntu variants of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Riddell> hmm, but no claydoh to poke into doing it :)
<JontheEchidna> so, buffer overflow crashes may be serious, yes?
<ScottK> Yes
<JontheEchidna> bug 456904, upstream has a fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456904 in kdeedu "kstars assert failure: *** buffer overflow detected ***: kstars terminated" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456904
<JontheEchidna> should be thrown the security team's way?
<ScottK> Sounds like a decent RC upload.
<JontheEchidna> or a potential fix, anyways. they haven't closed their bug yet
<ScottK> IIRC the fact that it was detected means it's not a security issue
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok
<JontheEchidna> I'll testbuild the patch and throw it up in bzr
<JontheEchidna> Upstream has a fix for bug 457255 too, I'll do that one next
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457255 in kdebluetooth "kbluetooth crashed with SIGSEGV in QBasicAtomicInt::ref()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457255
<JontheEchidna> (crash on pasting clipboard contents to device)
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> buffer overflow
 * apachelogger just had a discussion about that kind of bug :D
<apachelogger> I suppose I am feeling like doing actual work today
<apachelogger> so, where am I needed?
<JontheEchidna> Could a core-dev sponsor kdebase from bzr?
<JontheEchidna> it has a patch drop, so you'd like it apachelogger
<apachelogger> I see
 * apachelogger needs to update his freeze information first :D
 * JontheEchidna snores as the monstrous kdeedu tarball continues to download
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-rc (not yet on front page)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: needs final freeze exception I suppose
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: who can give that?
<apachelogger> release team
<Riddell> moi?
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's fine to upload and it'll get reviewed in the queue.
<apachelogger> if you are in the release team
<apachelogger> I see
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: basically the fix for bug 453874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453874 in kdebase "plasma-desktop crashed in QGraphicsScene::drawItems() hovering over a file without permissions" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453874
<JontheEchidna> (drop the patch, then we test on low-mem systems)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploading
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> so, what real work do we have to do?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I take it you've tested it to fix the crash?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you could apply the upstream fix for kde bug 211357
<ubottu> KDE bug 211357 in kbluetoothd "kbluetooth crashed sending clipboard text to bluetooth device" [Crash,Assigned] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=211357
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes, I think scottk might have as well
<apachelogger> real work
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: testcase: set folderview to /, hover over /lost+found
<JontheEchidna> crashes plasma with the patch, doesn't without the patch
<apachelogger> apparently that real work stuff doesnt work out
 * apachelogger goes back to thinking
<JontheEchidna> ah, dammit. I forgot to look into fixing userconfig l10n
<apachelogger> yay
<ScottK> apachelogger: Update mlt/kdenlive?
<ScottK> Tonio was going to, but never got to it apparently
<Riddell> apachelogger: write a main inclusion report for openjpeg to give poppler decent jpeg2000 support
<apachelogger> there you have it
<apachelogger> lp needs a team management solution
<apachelogger> jonny forgot to fix l10n, tonio did not get to update mlt/kdenlive and we are in constant need of MIR but no one ever feels like it
<JontheEchidna> putzing around investigating the darkroom ftbfs due to rosetta setup cost an evening, that's for sure. (It probably would have been too late even then though...)
<JontheEchidna> granted the bug was in the app's messages.sh script, but it's in universe
<Riddell> I'm going for a canoe, if the announce comes through on ubuntu-devel-announce feel free to push the kubuntu.org story
 * JontheEchidna can't, since the pass doesn't work for him anymore
<apachelogger> +`
<apachelogger> +1 even
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I can do it.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I'm about to push the kdebluetooth patch to my ppa, would you be able to test (I think you have a bluetooth device?)
<JontheEchidna> bug 457255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457255 in kdebluetooth "kbluetooth crashed in QBasicAtomicInt::ref() sending clipboard contents to device" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457255
<ScottK> RC announcement is on kubuntu.org
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^
<JontheEchidna> E: kdebluetooth source: quilt-series-references-non-existent-patch kubuntu_01_fix_clipboard_send_crash.diff
<JontheEchidna> E: kdebluetooth source: quilt-series-references-non-existent-patch kubuntu_02_document_path.diff
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> oh I see
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I do have a device.
<JontheEchidna> edited the wrong one in patches/series
<JontheEchidna> up goes ~ppa2
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: the distro with good looking developers | Final Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need testing. | 9.10 Release Candidate out
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 418342 might be real work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418342 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 "akonadi-server prevents install of mysql-server-5.0" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418342
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> who did that
<JontheEchidna> the problem is that there's no good way of knowing what needs done
<JontheEchidna> the bug tracker obviously fails at that
<apachelogger> stupid malone
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go read the comments
<apachelogger> lazy lad he is
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: fix in the pipeline
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> look at that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna caused the bug :P
<apachelogger>   * Make akonadi-server depend on mysql-server-core-5.1 rather than the whole
<apachelogger>     mysql-server package
<JontheEchidna> hmm, oops
 * JontheEchidna was speaking more in general about "nobody knows what needs to be done"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, that is why lp needs work force management stuff
<apachelogger> not all triaged bugs necessarily require attention of the whole team
<apachelogger> yet some do at a larger scale than others, which still do require larger attention but not as large...
<apachelogger> i.e. you need a way to manage the resources and help to distribute spent time
<jjesse> especially for someone who does not have a lot of time to comitt to working on bugs or the best knowledge to triage them like me
<apachelogger> whoops
<apachelogger> just uploaded akonadi
<apachelogger> ScottK: akonadi in queue
<ScottK> apachelogger: I can reject it if you want?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna may direct all attention to getting it out of the queue because he disrupted me while answering mails
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, it needs to get in
<apachelogger> I just wanted to file an exception request
<apachelogger> I can live without one :P
<ScottK> OK.  I can't accept it since it's in Main.
<ScottK> Riddell can do it when he gets back.
<zorael> Should wishlist entries for the new knetworkmanager go to the kubuntu-devel mailing list? Launchpad seems difficult to post to without using ubuntu-bug.
<JontheEchidna> zorael: preferrably to bugs.kde.org\
<ScottK> Hey look: We got a powerpc Live CD and only a little oversized: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/current/
<ScottK> NCommander: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> testers for kdebluetooth wanted: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa
<JontheEchidna> testcase: try to send clipboard contents to your bluetooth device, if it doesn't crash the fix works
<zorael> JontheEchidna: can't tell if the clipboard content was actually transfered (target device doesn't support it), but the app didn't crash
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks for publishing the story
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the website passwords havn't changed, but it only works using konqueror
<ScottK> Riddell: No problem.  Glad the password worked.
<JontheEchidna> that's... interesting, to say the least
<JontheEchidna> usually it's the other way around
<Riddell> I've no idea why it is, maybe the sysadmin team were implementing Kubuntu themed security through obscurity
<JontheEchidna> could I get a sponsor for bug 457255?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457255 in kdebluetooth "kbluetooth crashed in QBasicAtomicInt::ref() sending clipboard contents to device" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457255
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sure
<Riddell> uploaded
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<debfx> ScottK: so what do you think about the updated patch? the fix for the MSI Wind seems to work
<ScottK> debfx: Got tied up with work.  Didn't get a chance to try it.
<Riddell> armel build of kdebase-runtime 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3  hmm
<Riddell> ooh our first bit of feedback "+ * Very good release."
<JontheEchidna> That's always nice :)
 * JontheEchidna will bet 5 internets that usrlp will go to the feedback page and beg for KPackageKit 0.5 before final release
<stikonas> btw, why kubuntu 9.10RC shipped with broken KPackageKit? I can fix it for myself, but many less advanced testers won't be able to easily update
<ScottK> stikonas: What's broken that's fixable?
<ScottK> debfx: I'm test building now.
<stikonas> it doesn't work for me at all because of some syntax errors in /usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/aptBackend.py
<stikonas> I had to comment out lines 52-56
<stikonas> am I the only one experiencing this?
<ScottK> stikonas: Would you please pastebin what you have there
<stikonas> ScottK: http://pastebin.ca/1638652
<stikonas> these are errors from packagekitd --verbose
<ScottK> stikonas: What happens if you add import socket near the top of the file?
<stikonas> it is already there
<ScottK> Oh.
 * ScottK looks some more
<maco> stikonas: are you saying you know how to patch it?
<ScottK> Damn.  Packagekit is 8 megabytes of fail.  It'll be a little while where I am now.
<stikonas> I've just commented out those lines that generate errors
<stikonas> it seems that they do some logging
<maco> oh
<maco> so not actually fixed the errors
<stikonas> correct
<ScottK> At this point it might be an acceptable workaround.
<maco> is the problem that logs are being spammed or that its breaking?
<ScottK> Packagekit download is proceeding at roughly 5% the speed of dialup.
<ScottK> Yeah broadband.
<ScottK> Could be the Canonical data center is slammed too.
<stikonas> maco: kpackagekit refuses to do anything at all, it just exits silently
<maco> how does commenting out logging help?
<stikonas> everything seems to work, because apt backend doesn't exit with error
<ScottK> 57%
<ScottK> Gotta run.  Will have to look at it later.
<stikonas> And I have to sleep, will return tommorow
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-23
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so bug 387364 is actually fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387364 in kubuntu-docs "package kubuntu-docs 9.04.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387364
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: needs SRU apparently
<JontheEchidna> but it should be good in karmic
<JontheEchidna> more nice feedback on the feedback page :)
<yuriy> oh boy i don't check my email for 2 days and you guys go crazy with planning
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> feel free to join in; it's not too late to suggest anything :)
<yuriy> i have a feeling i don't have much to contribute here, I think I would be the "KDE puritan" in this discussion
<JontheEchidna> Default software is just one part
<yuriy> yeah haven't gotten to the actual plan yet, reading the thread first
<yuriy> slashdot style ;)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<txwikinger> feedback page?
<JontheEchidna> txwikinger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/RC/Kubuntu/Feedback
<yuriy> new i'm a pc/i'm a mac commercial is hilarious
<txwikinger> cool thanks JontheEchidna
<jjesse> the one with the pc being a news anchor?
<yuriy> the one about windows 7, with the PC going "the new version of my operating system is out, and it doesnt have any of the problems the last version had! trust me!"
<JontheEchidna> http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/
<JontheEchidna> very ballsy
<JontheEchidna> mplayer plugin only gives audio though :(
<JontheEchidna> ah, better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mISTuG4LLeA
 * JontheEchidna will fix bug 458695 tomorrow
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458695 in kcm-gtk "kcm-gtk does not load translations properly" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458695
<freeflying> ScottK: http://www.flickr.com/photos/freeflying/sets/72157622515083587/
<freeflying> ScottK: kubuntu-netbook on ARM
<ScottK> freeflying: Thank you very much.  Very nice.
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: I wrote up a (somewhat onesided) page on the bug reporting point: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Apport/Discussion
<yuriy> ...and didn't save my last changes *headdesk*
<freeflying> ScottK: my pleasure
<yuriy> there, better
<ScottK> I know that thanks to the apport stuff I was able to give Sput my first good quassel backtrace ever this week.
<shtylman> does the manual partitioning work in the installer?
<shtylman> it didn't quite work for me in virtualbox...but that could be other setup crap
<ScottK> I think I found stikonas KPackcageKit problem.
<ScottK> No syslog running.
<markey> hmm, no Chromium nightly updates lately
<markey> anyone know why?
<ScottK> markey: Chromium stuff is done by the Ubuntu Mozilla Team.  You might ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam (IIRC).
<markey> ok thanks
<markey> 06:59 < micahg> markey: daily is broke :)
<markey> 06:59 < micahg> wanna fix it?
<markey> so we know that
<markey> anyone got a ppa for the latest Choqok?
<ScottK> Packagekit upload pending for stikonas' complaint.  The answer to why we were going to release with a totally broken package kit is it was only totally broken if your syslog isn't running and no one had reported a bug.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that systemsettings-in-own-category from rc feedback package is foobar
<apachelogger> the cat would only show up if there was an entry other than systemsettings
<apachelogger> which I hunted down earlier in the cycle... unless, of course, someone rebroke it :P
<apachelogger> http://picasaweb.google.com/cschlaeger/JapanLinuxSymposium#5395358413061926434
<apachelogger> :D
<agateau> ScottK: ping
<agateau> ScottK: unping, have to go (sent you an email instead)
<ScottK> debfx: Uploaded the revised patch.  It seems good here too.  Thanks.
<Riddell> agateau: so what do we have to upload for knetworkmanager?
<ScottK> Riddell: I just uploaded a new -workspace that ditches the untranslated string on the brightness OSD.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK, that was next on my todo :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Now since you didn't upload it, you can put your release team hat on and accept it ....
<Riddell> ScottK: oh I see what you're hinting at, you want me to accept it
<Riddell> accepted!
<agateau> Riddell: latest package from my PPA?
<Riddell> agateau: it changes a string but it seems like that string isn't in the upstream translations anyway
<Riddell> good thing we have launchpad else it would never have a chance to be translated :)
<debfx> ScottK: ok great, i'll submit the patch to the kde reviewboard
<Riddell> agateau: that string has been translated in launchpad, would be be possible to do a s/hex// in the code rather than change the string?
<agateau> Riddell: you mean editing the string after it has been translated?
<Riddell> agateau: right
<Riddell> it's not pretty but I think it's better than having the string in english?
<agateau> Riddell: can do, but let's hope nobody went smart and named it otherwise
<agateau> Riddell: I agree
<agateau> Riddell: will give a try, expect update in the afternoon
<Riddell> agateau: actually how about string = "ASCII/" + i18n(original_string)
<Riddell> that's probably more reliable
<agateau> Riddell: it depends on translators not reordering the string
<Riddell> agateau: has anyone tested the wired icon change?  has wstephenson seen it?
<agateau> Riddell: I tested it, not sure I posted it to wstephenson
<agateau> Riddell: Looking at the .po files, replacing "Hex" won't work
<agateau> and prepending ASCII/ does not sound good for all languages
<agateau> because in some case the "hex" part is after the "key" part
<Riddell> agateau: how about s,hex,ASCII/hex, ?
<steveire> What is apport-kde?
<Riddell> steveire: crash reporter
<agateau> Riddell: probably a bit nicer, but still not perfect
<steveire> I'm getting autospawning dialogs telling me it wants my password.
<Riddell> steveire: you have a crash in /var/crash which belongs to root then
<agateau> Riddell: lt for example translate "Hex Key" to "Šešioliktainis raktas"
<steveire> I dismissed all of the dialogs. Oh well.
<steveire> I'll let it do its thing next time
<agateau> Riddell: how can I browse LP translations for knm?
<Riddell> dpm: ?
<Riddell> agateau: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+pots/libknetworkmanager
<agateau> Riddell: thanks
<dpm> yeah, thanks Riddell, you were quicker. agateau, it's usually https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/<sourcepackage>, which should take you to all available translation templates for a given package
<Riddell> agateau: we could also change the string only if it isn't translated  if orig_string == i18n(orig_string): sting = "new text"
<Riddell> dpm: the tricky part there is inserting karmic into the URL at the right but, it's annoying how the translations tab doesn't light up unless you do that
<agateau> Riddell: yes, but then users either get "translated and outdated" or "untranslated but accurate"
<agateau> :/
<Riddell> right, there's no perfect answer
<agateau> what about adding ascii/ to translations ourself?
<Riddell> agateau: how do you mean?
<agateau> Riddell: I mean: settle on "Key" or "ASCII/Hex Key" for the english version,
<agateau> Riddell: generate new POs
<agateau> Riddell: and update them ourselves
<Riddell> agateau: I don't speak 50 languages, I've no idea how to translate that!
<agateau> Riddell: if you look at the language list in LP and in the po/ dir, there are less than 50 languages,
<agateau> Riddell: and looking at the po files, it's quite easy to see where one could add ASCII/
<Riddell> dpm: is that sane/possible ^ ?
 * agateau doubt it's sane, but would love it to be possible
<agateau> Riddell: is it possible to release an updated version with up to date translations after release date (as an sru)?
<Riddell> yes translations get regular SRUs
<agateau> Riddell: so maybe it's the sanest thing to do
<agateau> Leave the string untranslated but accurate for release, and do an SRU
<agateau> Bonus point if we can get some translations updated by native speakers before release
<agateau> Riddell: on LP there are only 6 languages which are quite complete
<agateau> I can fix fr, we would need help for brazilian, chineese, spanish, swedish and ukrainian
<agateau> (and chinese is already missing 108 strings, so it would not really matter :/)
<JontheEchidna> the translations deadline for LP was yesterday I believe. You'd have to manually edit the lang-packs once they're uploaded
<agateau> Riddell: do we also ship translations from src po/ dir?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: mmm, doesn't sound good
<Quintasan> hiho
<JontheEchidna> actually I don't know if you can change existing translations since they're binary. In the past we've only been able to add new translations manually iirc
<agateau> JontheEchidna: this can be considered an addition as well
<agateau> JontheEchidna: since we changed the original string
<JontheEchidna> I mean, the addition of a totally new .mo file
<agateau> JontheEchidna: oh ok
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is bug 458779 the one that was discussed on #kde-devel the other day?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458779 in okular "okular has started crashing when I tri to follow link in the index page or the index side bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458779
 * ryanakca points out that he only has one Developer of the week so far, can someone else please reply to the ML thread?
<ryanakca> agateau: If you need help with fr and tell me how to help with it this weekend, I can do so as well.
<agateau> ryanakca: I am french :)
<agateau> thanks anyway :)
<ryanakca> agateau: I know. But, if the volume of translations left can be split halfway, it'll go that much faster.
<agateau> ryanakca: oh ok, in this case, it's just one string
<ryanakca> Ah, haha :)
<agateau> ryanakca: but it's the one which tells you you can enter an ascii or hex wep key
<agateau> ryanakca: instead of only an hex key
<a|wen-dtu> agateau: i'm able to understand swedish pretty well, so just ping me for that (or danish/norwegian)
<agateau> a|wen-dtu: thanks, we still have to decide if we want to go this way
<a|wen-dtu> of course :)
<agateau> Riddell: just downloaded LP translations
<Quintasan> hurr, /me can't do even simple pycode
<agateau> Riddell: a grep reveals this string is only translated for es, fr, pt_BR, sv and uk
<Riddell> agateau: translations from src po/ dir get imported into launchpad, language packs get made by exporting from launchpad, language packs will get updated from launchpad after release
<Riddell> agateau: so we can probably change the string update those manually in launchpad which will see them appear in the next language pack update
<ScottK> stikonas: I found your packagekit problem.  For some reason you don't have syslog running/reachable and that's why it crash.  That's also why it didn't crash for everyone.
 * JontheEchidna prepares new kcm-gtk release to fix translation loading
<ScottK> stikonas: I also did a packagekit fix and have uploaded it, so this may be fixed by release time.
<agateau> Riddell: just to be sure I get it, we ship the untranslated string, and users will get it translated with next language pack update
<Riddell> agateau: yes
<agateau> Riddell: so nothing to do right now. I like this plan :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I commented on bug 458779, it's not the same crash as yesterday but he does have the bad poppler so maybe it's caused by the same issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458779 in okular "okular has started crashing when I tri to follow link in the index page or the index side bar" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458779
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you look into userconfig translations?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: there is some info floating around on the ML
<JontheEchidna> any translations would have to come after release at this point
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: where can I find documentation for PyKDE4? The site says nothing and python-kde4-doc contains only examples
<Riddell> Quintasan: what do you want?  techbase.kde.org has some examples
<Riddell> and a tutorial
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: just use the C++ docs, and try to pythonize them in your mind
<JontheEchidna> then just fiddle with things until they work :D
<Riddell> there are also pythonised docs on api.kde.org
<ScottK> Riddell: jjesse is involved in kubuntu-docs too.  He may know.
<jjesse> what was the question?
<ScottK> jjesse: Pasted to a PM
<ScottK> That was from #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> jjesse: so if you know how to build kubuntu-docs with translations I'm sure dpm would love to learn :)
<dpm> haha
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Translation
<jjesse> Riddell i was chatting w/ ScottK and i don't know how to build the docs at all, nixternal has always done that, mdke on #ubuntu-doc builds the ubuntu doc and would be able to help
<Riddell> I used to do it but not for many a year
<dpm> Riddell, can you access this location for requesting kubuntu translation exports? -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kubuntu-docs/+export (no need to do it, I've already requested an export)
<Riddell> dpm: yes
<Quintasan> look like I won't get anywhere with porting printer-applet to KNotification, Looks like I'm still a total beginner :O
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: oh, I don't think it has bindings yet
<JontheEchidna> it should in 4.4 though
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: well, someone else will have to do it since I'm already overwhelmed by pycode
<Quintasan> :S
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> well I should stick with learning C++ and Qt for now
<Riddell> update-notifier-kde uses KNotification
<ScottK> I know the printer thing is a bit largish and not the most beautiful thing, but it works and works well here.  Please don't break it.
<JontheEchidna> oh, KNotification, not KNotificationItem
<Riddell> but not KNotificationItem, I don't know if that has bindings
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: sry, got confused
<JontheEchidna> KNotificationItem will have bindings in 4.4 from what I hear
<JontheEchidna> KNotification should have bindings
<Riddell> infact printer-applet uses KNotification
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool
<Riddell> update-notifier-kde wants it's KNotification's changed to be persistent rather than using systray icons
<Riddell> and printer-applet wants KNotificationItem
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I read KNotfication in ML :P It's KNotificationItem
<JontheEchidna> oops
<Riddell> the naming is pretty confusing
<Quintasan> procastrination is sure a scary thing
<agateau> Riddell: yes, unfortunately, they didn't want to change it, even after it was pointed out that it was confusing :/
<dpm> Riddell, adiroiban might be interested in helping out with kubuntu-docs
<jjesse> have him ping me and nixternal on #ubuntu-docs sometime
<Riddell> jjesse: best do it here, we need this toot sweet
<Riddell> adiroiban: do you know how to get translated docs into kubuntu-docs?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you sponsor bug 458695 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458695 in kcm-gtk "kcm-gtk does not load translations properly" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458695
<Riddell> ok
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> The release changes the kcm's plugin name to match the translation domain
<JontheEchidna> and also has translations exported from launchpad for the benefits of those not using launchpad (doesn't effect us, in other words)
<Riddell> a crapton of translations no less, although these days I'd expect computer people to use metric craptonnes :)
<ScottK> Probably still some legacy use of the nautical crapton to be considered though.
<JontheEchidna> lol
<stikonas> ScottK: thanks for fix
<ScottK> stikonas: No problem.  Please note for the future though that "Why are you releasing a kpackagekit that's totally broken" wasn't very accurate or a pleasant way to find out about the problem.
<stikonas> Sorry for that
<ScottK> OK.  Please just take the lesson learned for next time.
<ScottK> You also my want to figure out why your syslog is broken if you didn't do it on purpose.
<stikonas> It seems that I have no syslog installed at all which is strange
<stikonas> is this syslog-ng package?
<ScottK> No, rsyslog
<dpm> Riddell, adiroiban, in the meantime I'll give it a shot. For the record, I've received the link to the translations export -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34250048/launchpad-export.tar.gz
<ScottK> There are many different ones, but that's the one that's default in Karmic.
<ScottK> stikonas: You might want to investigate your logs to try and figure out where your syslog went.
<ScottK> In particular, I'd suggest the upgrade logs assuming you upgraded to Karmic from a previous release.
<stikonas> I've was upgrading from Alpha 5 or 6
<stikonas> it was a clean install
<stikonas> yes, it was removed on 15/09/2009 due to some dependency problems
<stikonas> shouldn't then kubuntu-desktop depend on rsyslogd but not recommend it (now kubuntu-desktop->depends on anacron->recommends rsyslogd)
<Riddell> packagekit should
<Riddell> stikonas: do file a bug, glatzor the packagekit maintainer isn't around
<ScottK> Riddell: I did fix packagekit to at least not crash if it's missing.  The upload is pending acceptance for Karmic.
<stikonas> so, should I file a bug against packagekit, or not?
<ScottK> Riddell: I tend to think syslog is something that should be provided by the system and not something individual packages that log should depend on (makes switching syslogs harder)
<ScottK> stikonas: Can you pastebin the log that shows it getting removed?
<stikonas> ScottK: my log is Lithuanian
<ScottK> stikonas: How about if you pastebin it and I'll ask you what specific words mean if I need to know (a lot I can guess from context(
<stikonas> ScottK: from /var/log/apt/term.log.1.gz ?
<stikonas> or is there a better log
<ScottK> stikonas: Yes.  That's good
<stikonas> ScottK: I've attached the whole log here: http://people.pwf.cam.ac.uk/as932/files/term.log.1
<ScottK> Thanks
<adiroiban> back
<ScottK> stikonas: What is "Å alinamas"?
<adiroiban> Riddell: yep, I can build the translated xml files for kubuntu docs
<stikonas> ScottK: Removing
<ScottK> Thanks
<adiroiban> I knew that nixternal was handling them, and I told him he can contact me in case he need help
<adiroiban> i am subscribed to ubuntu-docs and happy to help with the translation port of u/k/xubuntu-docs if needed
<ScottK> Å alinamas ubuntu-minimal is not a good thing.
<stikonas> ScottK: I've reinstalled it
<stikonas> ScottK: thanks
<dpm> adiroiban, I've already started^^, but if you want to continue, please go ahead, you can reuse the link of the exported translations above
<adiroiban> ok. but who should upload the kubuntu-docs package ?
<dpm> adiroiban, Riddell said he could do it
<adiroiban> same question for xubuntu ?
<adiroiban> ok
<dpm> adiroiban, it's only about Kubuntu for now
<dpm> exporting translations, building a new package with them included and uploading it
<adiroiban> then I will let you handle the kubuntu docs
<adiroiban> and I can help with xubuntu docs
<adiroiban> btw. for kubuntu docs I don't know if the Rosetta templates were updated
<Quintasan> *"12155" <-- c++ wtf
<adiroiban> I remember last time some of them were missing and some were obsolete
<dpm> I'll only incorporate those in the package, then. I've noticed in the export that there are some obsolete ones, yes :(
<ScottK> Meh.  He left
<adiroiban> maybe we should have an IRC meeting and talk about the current state of kubuntu-docs
<adiroiban> for me it is not clear how kubuntu and xubuntu docs are handled
<adiroiban> and if we have a person taking care of them
<adiroiban> like updating and fixing errors
<ScottK> adiroiban: Probably we should focus on the translations for today though since that's tied to the release.
<ScottK> adiroiban: nixternal and jjesse do work on maintaining kubuntu-docs
<adiroiban> ok
<adiroiban> but do we have the updated templates in Rosetta?
<ScottK> No idea
<adiroiban> for example kubuntu-docs basic-concepts was last updated 2009-04-17 19:31:16
<adiroiban> maybe this is not a problem, since it should not be updated
<dpm> adiroiban, I think we should then update the templates in the package, manually upload them, let LP do the necessary merging (and perhaps disable the obsolete ones), once finished export translations and only then rebuild and upload the package
<adiroiban> yep. ubuntu-docs can be manualy updated
<adiroiban> but they will not be translated
<dpm> ??
<adiroiban> we will not have translations for the new/modifed strings
<dpm> adiroiban, kubuntu-docs, you mean
<adiroiban> yes
<dpm> well, it depends if the templates have changed or not
<adiroiban> dpm: have you talked with nixternal or jjesse ?
<adiroiban> maybe they can give us some hints about what was changed
<adiroiban> or do you know which packages should be updated
<adiroiban> and which are obsolete?
<dpm> adiroiban, nixternal is away, and jjesse was here earlier, I'll ask at ubuntu-doc. The obsolete templates I assume will be those for which there is a template in the export, but not in the package. And re: which templates to update, probably best to regenerate all of those in the package
<adiroiban> ok
<dpm> brb
<adiroiban> I will be away for the next 1 or 2 hours. We can continue then. Meanwhile, if you can update the rosetta templates
<adiroiban> I can then do an export and generate the translated xml files
<dpm> adiroiban, ok
<dpm> adiroiban, Riddell, kubuntu-docs packaging might require more work than just adding the translations. By building the package, if I'm not mistaken, translations don't seem to be used
<dpm> the translated html files don't seem to be built, I mean
<adiroiban> dpm: you don't need the html
<adiroiban> only the xml
<adiroiban> yelp automaticaly generates the HTML files
<dpm> adiroiban, well, nothing localised gets built. And Kubuntu doen't use yelp
<adiroiban> I'm generating the HTML files only for debuging purpose
<adiroiban> dpm: :) good point
<dpm> adiroiban, :-)
<adiroiban> i talked with jjesse on #ubuntu-doc and he told me everything is OK with kubuntu-docs
<dpm> adiroiban, I saw it, I'm there as well. The comment, though, doesn't look to me as if anyone has looked at the translations at all
<adiroiban> we should look at the jaunty or hardy package and see how kubuntu-docs are used in the system
<dantti> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi dantti
<dantti> Riddell: was you that added in kpackagekit the catalog name?
<Riddell> dantti: yes
<dantti> Riddell: may i ask why?
<Riddell> dantti: because it wasn't loading the catalogue
<dantti> Riddell: here it loads without a problem KAboutData should do it, no need to do it manually
<dantti> Riddell: maybe a kaboutdata bug?
<Riddell> dantti: when loading as a kcontrol module kaboutdata doesn't get used
<dantti> Riddell: hmm true, but it's used by system settings to tell the application name, maybe it's a bug,,, dunno..
<Riddell> K_EXPORT_PLUGIN(KPackageKitFactory("kcm_kpk_update"))  possibly that is what gets used as the default catalogue name for kcontrol module?
<dantti> Riddell: hmm good question, but maybe yes.. the problem is that at the end they will end up in just one app
<dantti> so maybe there is no way without it..
<dantti> i need to release 0.5.0.1 but somehow startup got so slow..
<adiroiban> dpm: kubuntu-docs are displayes using konqueror ?
<JontheEchidna> adiroiban: they're viewed from khelpcenter
<Riddell> adiroiban: khelpcenter
<adiroiban> thanks
<markey> Riddell: tsdgeos... just don't take him too seriously
<markey> noone does
<adiroiban> and khelpcenter is using xml or html files?
<markey> well except himself
<markey> there is that
<JontheEchidna> adiroiban: html files
<Riddell> markey: ach it's not unreasonable that he gets grumpy, we forked kpdf for a while which was a headache for him, plus other issues that are his domain
<dpm> adiroiban, I'm uploading the package with the exported translations integrated to http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/kubuntu-docs/kubuntu-docs-9.10.3/docs/ if you want to have a look and save some time (the LP export messes up the po files' paths and names), it's going to take a while until it's finished
<dpm> but now I must go
<adiroiban> ok
<adiroiban> I'm still looking how kubuntu-docs i18n is implemented
 * ScottK notes he will be TIL for packagekit now.  Didn't think of that before I fixed the crash.
<adiroiban> what packages provides the kubuntu-docs translations ?
<adiroiban> for ubuntu the xml files are uploaded with ubuntu-docs source package, but they are shiped in the language packs
<Riddell> adiroiban: kubuntu-docs does
<jjesse> did someone talk to mdke on #ubuntu-docs about how this owuld, he udnerstands both kubuntu-docs and ubuntu-docs packages
<adiroiban> ok. so kubuntu-docs should also include /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/es/
<adiroiban> and other translations
<Riddell> adiroiban: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/kubuntu-docs/filelist
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> jjesse: he's been idle
<jjesse> hrmm ok
<jjesse> sorry that i don't know about the packaging
<Riddell> nobody does, it's all a mystery
<adiroiban> Riddell: so kubuntu-docs html files were not moved in language packs?
<Riddell> adiroiban: not that I know of
<adiroiban> ok
<adiroiban> then I will look at kubuntu-docs source package and I will try to create a package containing the translated html files
<adiroiban> jjesse: can we take a look at kubuntu-docs templates enables in Launchpad ?
<adiroiban> as they are not identical with the one from shipped-docs
<jjesse> adiroiban ummm i'm sure you could i just don't know.... to be honest i juts write the docs and don't understand what happens next
<adiroiban> that's ok
<adiroiban> but for example we have systemdocs
<jjesse> i feel bad that i can't have
<adiroiban> is this file still used?
<jjesse> help
<adiroiban> or, let me ask in another way
<adiroiban> the file "libs/shipped-docs" from kubuntu-docs source files
<adiroiban> is listing the correct templates used in Kubuntu docs ?
<adiroiban> jjesse: it's ok if you don't know. I just want to make sure I'm not doing something stupid
<adiroiban> another question. How are kubuntu-docs files updated ? (for example, in case you found a spelling error)
<jjesse> sorry a bit swamped at work so a bit delayed
<jjesse> so all of the files for karmics docs are in lp:kubuntu-docs
<jjesse> so i branch lp:kubuntu-docs, make changes to the .xml files (docbook format) and commit to the branch
<adiroiban> ok
<adiroiban> and what about kubuntu-docs source package?
<jjesse> only members of the Ubuntu Documenation Committers team can commit to the main branches (ie lp:ubuntu-docs, etc)
<Quintasan> Riddell: are we shipping soprano-backend-sesame with default install?
<adiroiban> do you manualy copy them?
<jjesse> as far as i know nixternal builds those, but he's on his bike for the next month
<adiroiban> so you don't know how he builds them ?
<jjesse> no i don't, i left him a voice mail and sent him a txt message in case he has his phone on him while biking
<Riddell> Quintasan: no, it's non-free and depends on java
<Riddell> Quintasan: but if you open the nepomuk kcontrol module it'll suggest you install it
<adiroiban> I just want to know how you build the kubuntu-package, and see where should I put the script that is doing the translations
<Quintasan> doesnt work for me :/ still uses redland, I have sesame set in nepomukrc but it complains the file doesnt exist while it is there
<adiroiban> jjesse: no problem, we can solve this problem
<jjesse> yeah  i understand your questions just dont know how he does it
<Riddell> dpm-afk, ArneGoetje, (yuriy): there are two .pot file generated during build of userconfig, desktop_userconfig.pot and userconfig.pot, launchpad doesn't seem to know about them, any idea where they've gone?
<neversfelde> debfx: the problem with the brightness on my ideapad occurs after waking up from suspend. So probably related to the powerdevil changes ScottK mentioned and not to your patch.
<ScottK> Well I haven't narrowed that one down yet.
<adiroiban> Riddell: are you building the package with strip-translation enabled?
<adiroiban> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation#Verifying%20translation%20uploads
<Riddell> adiroiban: which, userconfig?  that produces http://paste.ubuntu.com/299924/ which looks fine
<adiroiban> Riddell: yes, they are ok for the import of POT files
<adiroiban> but the upstream translations (if any) are not there
<adiroiban> and it is best to have each POT file in it's own folder
<Quintasan> Riddell: it propably won't even work, at least with sun's jre installed
<adiroiban> like po/domainX/domainX.POT
<adiroiban> and po/domainY/domainY.POT
<Riddell> adiroiban: there's no upstream, we are upstream.  all KDE apps put .pot files into the po/ directory
<adiroiban> and where are the PO file stored?
<Riddell> adiroiban: well the hope is in launchpad, but it's failing there
<adiroiban> Riddell: this is ok for Ubuntu packages
<adiroiban> but if for example openSuse is using that package ?
<adiroiban> they will not use Launchpad
<adiroiban> so the po files should be provided in the source package
<ScottK> adiroiban: We should probably focus on the Karmic release critical bits of the problem today though.
<Riddell> no, only we're using it and we're expecting launchpad to handle the translations, hopefully yuriy will put it into KDE at some point soon
<adiroiban> I agree. we should look into Karmic problems
<adiroiban> Riddell: last upload of userconfig was on Fri, 04 Sep 2009 12:28:35 +0200
<adiroiban> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/userconfig
<adiroiban> this is the source package?
<adiroiban> is this the source package?
<Riddell> adiroiban: yes
<adiroiban> maybe you should upload it again
<adiroiban> and trace the problem
<Riddell> and pray that launchpad does it right this time :)
<Riddell> it does need uploaded though, it's not loading the right catalogue even if they did exist
<adiroiban> I don't know if Rosetta is keeping the logs from Sept
<JontheEchidna> Don't we generate the .pots using kubuntu.mk from pkg-kde-tools?
<adiroiban> please upload it again I will look into the import queue
<JontheEchidna> oh, right, they are being generated, nvm
<adiroiban> if nothing happens we can ask for some help from Danilo
<Riddell> adiroiban: ok, I'll need to fix the loading first, shouldn't be too long
<adiroiban> and for the other problem. Maybe we can have a short chat durring UDS to talk about Kubuntu translations and how they are handled in Rosetta ... I know we had one last time
<ScottK> adiroiban: I think our discussion is about if for UDS, not how.
<adiroiban> sorry, I don't understand your statement
<ScottK> adiroiban: There's a large contingent of Kubuntu devs that would rather just use upstream translations and skip Rosetta entirely.
<debfx> there are some dependency problems with konqueror plugins: konqueror-plugin-searchbar depends on konqueror-plugins depends on konq-plugins recommends konq-plugins-l10n conflicts with konqueror-plugins
<debfx> I guess konqueror-plugin-searchbar should directly depend on konq-plugins
<Riddell> debfx: mm, those packages are a bit of a rename mess
<debfx> and kubuntu-desktop still recommends konqueror-plugin-searchbar
<JontheEchidna> oh, I know what's wrong. That huge conflict list isn't necessary, only the replaces list
<Riddell> debfx: that seems a sensible solution, fancy doing a debdiff?
<Riddell> or a bzr branch, I think it's in bzr
<JontheEchidna> ah, the huge conflicts list was already taken care of
<JontheEchidna> the transitional packages weren't updated to depend on the latest name
<JontheEchidna> so all of the transitional packages need changing, not just -searchbar
<Riddell> debfx: right, the seeds never got changed, but I don't want to do that this late
<debfx> hm still konqueror-plugins wouldn't be installable without ignoring "recommends konq-plugins-l10n"
<JontheEchidna> that should be removed
<debfx> an easy fix would be to make the conflict with konqueror-plugins versioned like the others
<Riddell> yuriy, adiroiban: userconfig translation fixes committed to bzr and uploaded to ubuntu
<debfx> JontheEchidna: what should be removed?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: konqueror-plugins should no longer recommend the -l10n package, it's just a transitional package anyways
<adiroiban> ok.
 * Riddell goes sliding over water
<JontheEchidna> have fun
<debfx> JontheEchidna: it doesn't
<JontheEchidna> I believe I am confusing myself now...
<debfx> JontheEchidna: it depends on konq-plugins which recommends konq-plugins-i10n
<JontheEchidna> ah, yes
<JontheEchidna> I don't think there's a problem as long as the other transitional-invdividual-plugin packages don't depend on konqueror-plugins
<JontheEchidna> but rather depend on konq-plugins
 * JontheEchidna really wishes debian could make up their mind on the names
<debfx> JontheEchidna: this should fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/299962/ (konq-plugins-i10n)
<debfx> so it only conflicts with the jaunty package
<JontheEchidna> that would fix that issue, yes
<JontheEchidna> a cleanup of the other stuff should probably wait until 10.04, to not risk messing other things up
<EagleScreen> ey
<EagleScreen> Firefox open/save dialog are KDE in OpenSuse, why dont you do the same for Kubuntu?
<EagleScreen> I think the package mozilla-xulrunner191-kde4 is the package provide it
<debfx> EagleScreen: I set up a PPA that contains experimental firefox packages with the kde patch: https://edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde
<EagleScreen> interesting PPA
<EagleScreen> what is kmozillahelper?
<debfx> it's the helper application that handles the kde integration
<debfx> opensuse calls the package mozilla-xulrunner191-kde4
<yuriy> Riddell: oh great! thanks, sorry i didn't get to that
<debfx> JontheEchidna: submitted a merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/konq-plugins/ubuntu/+merge/13864
<debfx> ah ok :)
<JontheEchidna> now to figure out how to actually merge it...
<JontheEchidna> I guess I just apply the patch and mark the merge as done
<JontheEchidna> debfx: merged, thanks
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I guess bzr merge lp:~debfx/konq-plugins/ubuntu ?
<JontheEchidna> anyways, your patch is now in bzr. We just need somebody to sponsor
<debfx> Riddell: could you sponsor konq-plugins, changes are already in bzr?
<firephoto_> i did a clean install with an alternate cd. amd64. it leaves grub showing the list of boot options. is this normal for an alternate install?
<Riddell> debfx: can do
<Riddell> firephoto_: it is if you have multiple boot options
<firephoto_> actually it must be the alternate installer. saw the same thing on a gnome test install from a week ago.
<firephoto_> it was a single disk, full part install.
<ScottK> debfx: Do you understand how all the pieces of display management fit together?  I'm having no luck figuring out a problem I've got.
<txwikinger> wow.. kamic upgrade is going in the speed of 1000kB/s
<Ramblurr> after upgrading to karmic, i can't build any apps that dep on phonon
<Ramblurr> apparently qt 4.5.3 has borked the phonon headers
<Ramblurr> what's the easiest way to downgrade?
<Ramblurr> (qt that is)
<Riddell> Ramblurr: karmic has qt 4.5.2
<Ramblurr> o_0
<Ramblurr> i ended up with 4.5.3 somehow
<Riddell> it has a funny version no 4.5.3really4.5.2 because we reverted the version
<Riddell> but yes phonon does change header location with every version, you just have to work around it with your compile by making sure the include location is in the compile line /usr/include/qt4/phonon/
<ScottK> Riddell: That may explain the armel kdebase-runtime failure today.  I'm troubleshooting with NCommander right now
<NCommander> ScottK, want to bet your x86 might have a similar failure now
<ScottK> Could be.
<NCommander> ScottK, BTW, you going to be at UDS Dallas?
<ScottK> Planning on it
<Ramblurr> Riddell: i'm missing the file "phononnamespace.h", and it isn't in /usr/include/qt4/phonon/
<ScottK> NCommander: test build started
<ScottK> Ramblurr: Do you have libqt4-phonon-dev installed?
<Ramblurr> yes
<ScottK> Ramblurr: What architecture are you on?
<Ramblurr> i686
<ScottK> Ramblurr: It's in the .deb
<Ramblurr> hum
<Ramblurr> reinstalling it
<Ramblurr> heh
<Ramblurr> that did it
<Ramblurr> a bunch of headers are back
<ScottK> Riddell: Right now our kdebase-runtime on armel is expecting /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/soprano/soprano_redlandbackend.so, but we are shipping /usr/lib/soprano/libsoprano_redlandbackend.so.  Any thoughts on how that might happen?
<Riddell> Ramblurr: it's in both /usr/include/qt4/phonon/phononnamespace.h and /usr/include/qt4/phonon/phononnamespace.h
<ScottK> Riddell: I think he's fixed by reinstalling it
<ScottK> Out for a while
<ScottK> NCommander: Any more thought on what to try?
<sourcemaker> I am using luks fs... can I install the rc?
<sourcemaker> in the bug report is has been declared as fixed...
<sourcemaker> but I do not know... if the patch has been integrated to the rc alternative cd...
<ScottK> sourcemaker: What bug report?  I'll check.
<sourcemaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/428435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428435 in ubuntu-release-notes "luks encrypted partition not detected" [Low,Fix committed]
<ScottK> sourcemaker: That fix is not on the RC image.  It was done after.
<sourcemaker> ScottK: ok thanks.... can I do the upgrade via alternative install und update the lastest patches... ?
<sourcemaker> updates via internet
<ScottK> I'm not familiar with luks fs.  If you have an existing Jaunty install, you can sudo do-release-upgrade -d with no CD at all.
<sourcemaker> ScottK: ok
<NCommander> ScottK, not offhand
<adiroiban> here is the status/error report for kubuntu-docs http://l10n.ubuntu.tla.ro/kubuntu-docs-karmic/
<Riddell> adiroiban: userconfig should be in now if you are able to look at the mangled translations for that
<adiroiban> Riddell: I have reported a bug
<Riddell> adiroiban: where?
<adiroiban> Bug 459428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459428 in userconfig "POT files are not imported in Launchpad Translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459428
<adiroiban> it  should be in langpack-o-matic
<adiroiban> but I have also link it to userconfig and ubuntu-translations
<Riddell> adiroiban: I guess just ignore languages with errors for kubuntu-docs for now, notify the translators and do those in a SRU?
<adiroiban> yep. But I can not build the kubuntu-docs package on my system
<Riddell> why not?
<adiroiban> problem salve
<adiroiban> solved
<adiroiban> it was using platform
<adiroiban> all
<adiroiban> instead of any
<Riddell> that was quick
<adiroiban> also the debian/rules part that should install the translated files was commented
 * txwikinger goes to me jcastro now 
<adiroiban> in debian/control
<Riddell> txwikinger: give him a tickle from me
 * ScottK hands txwikinger a "et"
<adiroiban> i have changed the Architecture to any
<adiroiban> is this ok?
<txwikinger> Riddell:  will do
<adiroiban> or it should be All?
<ScottK> adiroiban: Docs should be all.
<txwikinger> thanks ScottK ;)
<adiroiban> then I will get this error: dpkg-genchanges: arch-specific upload - not including arch-independent packages
<ScottK> You're on amd64?
<adiroiban> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/300107/
<adiroiban> nope
<adiroiban> 32bit
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> Dunno
<adiroiban> what is the diference between all and any ?
<ScottK> A package is arch all if one binary can be used by all architectures.
<ScottK> A package is arch any if it can by built for any architecture, but needs to be compiled for each one.
<adiroiban> thanks!
<ScottK> No problem
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-24
<adiroiban> is there anything I have to do to enable translations in khelpcenter ?
<adiroiban> I have created a new kubuntu-docs package
<adiroiban> and the translated files were installed in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML
<adiroiban> to test I set LANG=es_ES.UTF-8
<adiroiban> and started khelpcenter
<adiroiban> but kubuntu-docs are in english
<tsimpson> adiroiban: try "KDE_LANG=es khelpcenter"
<adiroiban> nope
<adiroiban> the UI is in spanish
<adiroiban> but not the Kubuntu Docs
<adiroiban> Do you know where is the development page of khelpcenter
<tsimpson> you may need to change it from system settings then
<adiroiban> or what are the rules used by khelpcenter
<adiroiban> in reading localized files
<adiroiban> hm... I'm testing it from GNOME :(
<tsimpson> I'm not sure
<tsimpson> you should try asking in #kde-devel probably
<adiroiban> I don't know
<adiroiban> for GNOME
<adiroiban> we have a patched yelp to handle Ubuntu Docs
<tsimpson> khelpcenter is a part of KDE
<tsimpson> we just use it to display docs about Kubuntu
<adiroiban> yes
<adiroiban> ok. I will try on kde-devel
<adiroiban> tsimpson: do you know the homepage of khelpcenter ?
<adiroiban> It is not listed in the Help->About
<tsimpson> it's part of KDE
<tsimpson> there is no homepage, other than kde.org
<adiroiban> then a dedicated wikipage
<adiroiban> like http://live.gnome.org/Yelp
<tsimpson> I don't know if there is one
<adiroiban> ok. I have open bug 459476 to track this issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459476 in ubuntu-translations "Translations not included in kubuntu-docs" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459476
<zorael> Does the lpia port run slower than a normal x86 installation? Or just draws less power?
<zorael> er
<zorael> wrong channel, apologies.
<ScottK> zorael: In karmic it makes no difference at all.
<ScottK> zorael: In Jaunty it should be faster on Intel Atom.
<_Groo_> hey all
<_Groo_> anyone awake?
<markey> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9x440/24_hours_of_karmic_rc/
<markey> :)
<markey> talks about kubuntu mostly
<Mamarok> Riddell: JFYI, I requested 100 CDs again for Switzerland and Lichtenstein, in case somebody asks if this is ok :)
<PedroLeKoi> Hi to all. May I help someone testing something?
<PedroLeKoi> Someone? Something?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Is there something I can help you with?
<jussi01> PedroLeKoi: if you have time and a spare machine as well as inclination, we could really do with some testing on ubuntustudio ISO's: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntustudio/all
<jussi01> see the testing proceedures link for how to test
<apachelogger> kde svn 1039751
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1039751&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1039751
<zorael> Whenever my netbook screen tries to dpms suspend/standby/off, the screen turns back on instantly and the brightness OSD shows. dbus-monitor registers two brightness down and one brightness up key events. Could the OSD be bringing it back?
 * apachelogger feels like going with a bazooka after the OSD patch rather than thinking about what could be causing the issue
<zorael> It acted like this earlier, too, before the recent patched (which fixed brightness on this machine)
<zorael> patch*
<apachelogger> can anyone reproduce bug 432931?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432931 in kile "tools toolbar not completely displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432931
<apachelogger> zorael: send a mail to kubuntu-devel, that usually makes the chickens stop running in circles and fix stuff ;)
<zorael> apachelogger: roger :3
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we need the new bug policy
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> bug 397457 is now low importance and not milestoned
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397457 in malone "Bug privacy edit icon is not visible in WebKit browsers" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397457
<apachelogger> maybe I should ask people to mark bugs public in there
<apachelogger> possibly high-volume bug comments make the bug more important :P
 * apachelogger asks universial decision maker about that
<PedroLeKoi> jussi01: Thank you for your reply.
<PedroLeKoi> jussi01: I began to download 'Ubuntu Studio Alternate amd64' but the data rate is very low...
<smarter> try the torrent?
<jussi01> !slow | PedroLeKoi
<ubottu> PedroLeKoi: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<jussi01> smarter: I think there arent torrents of the dailies
<smarter> jussi01: looks like there is: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.metalink
<jussi01> smarter: ubuntustudio dailies?
<PedroLeKoi> jussi01: I am downloading a 'daily' as well...
<jussi01> PedroLeKoi: we thank you very much for the testing. we are very short of testers at the moment
<smarter> jussi01: oh, ubuntustudio, didn't see that, sorry (:
<jussi01> :)
<ScottK> kdebindings FTBFS on armel.  Could someone have a look at it?
<ScottK> Looks like someone hit the retry button, so not right now I guess.
<jtechidna> apachelogger: I sent the privacy bug upstream a month or so ago to Webkit, don't have the link handy tho
<jtechidna> webkit guys acknowledged its existence, but not much else
<ryanakca> Nightrose: Did anything ever happen with Kobby's upstream?
<shadeslayer> hi can someone verify a bug for me?
<shadeslayer> ive filed a bug report hopefully someone will look at it :)
<Nightrose> ryanakca: nothing so far - will take care of it when back at home after the gsoc summit
<ryanakca> Nightrose: thanks
 * ScottK notes kdebluetooth 0.4 rc1 just got uploaded to Debian.
<maco> uhhh why are there no cd images for rc? only dvd? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/rc/
<ScottK> maco:  Because they are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.10/
<ScottK> No idea why
<maco> oh
<maco> ok...somewhat confusing...
<jjesse> isn't it because they are considered a "release"
<maco> wow its pouring
<jjesse> so the final version will be on releases as well
<maco> so why is there an rc directory on cdimage?
<maco> alright. downloading. i need to reinstall
<maco> i broke my v4l testing a patch :(
<dtchen> maco: err...you should have just asked me for my Iso/ directory
<dtchen> I already have a Kubuntu Karmic RC image
<dtchen> oh well, more bits won't hurt
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: got the link now: https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27878
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 27878 in Layout and Rendering "[Qt] Several icon-buttons for ajax actions at launchpad.com are missing" [Normal,Assigned]
<JontheEchidna> waiting for the launchpad powers that be to move it towards main WebKit
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-25
<Lex79> ScottK: I've uploaded ktorrent 3.2.5 in my ppa, https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<ScottK> Lex79: It's in Main.  It's really too late.
<Lex79> ok, no problem
<PedroLeKoi> Morning everybody.
<PedroLeKoi> May I help someone by testing something?
<PedroLeKoi> Somebody there who wants assign a task to me?
<apachelogger> morning PedroLeKoi .. that entirely depends on what kind of task you were thinking about :D
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: ahoy! is there any plan to make the zoom effects in kwin bind to mouse scroll?
<PedroLeKoi> apachelogger: Yesterday I did some ISO testing.
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: people with visual impairment need this quite a bit ... having to use the keyboard for regular zooming is a PITA
<apachelogger> PedroLeKoi: I doubt we have isos to test right now :)
<apachelogger> should get some iso testing tasks tomorrow or the day after that
<PedroLeKoi> apachelogger: To be honest: I am a new member of the Ubuntu Community. If you may tell me where I can find a list of task I eventually can asign myself to - that would make things easier.
<apachelogger> if only there were a list of tasks :S
<PedroLeKoi> apachelogger: I have seen the ToDo List... Right.
<PedroLeKoi> apachelogger: That is exactly what I was wondering about.
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: can be done, would be easy in fact
<apachelogger> that is rather incomplete and long-term and all
<mgraesslin> the disadvantage is that we have to start mousepolling then and that causes wakeups :-(
<apachelogger> maybe configuration option?
<mgraesslin> yep
<apachelogger> also, compiz does seem to use scrolling by default ... neverminding the wakeups?
<mgraesslin> perhaps they have a better solution for it ;-)
<apachelogger> now if only we had a code spy :D
<mgraesslin> they have in general mouse actions which KDE doesn't support
<mgraesslin> I have been asked so often for ctrl+alt+left mouse button for activating the cube...
<apachelogger> as bad as that is... it actually makes KDE feel a lot more mortal TBH, I didnt think there was anything left KDE could not do :S
<apachelogger> PedroLeKoi: well, what would you like to do? what are you good at?
<apachelogger> PedroLeKoi: iso testing only happens before releases which is only a monthly task
<PedroLeKoi> apachelogger: To make it easier for you, you may have a look on https://wiki.edubuntu.org/PeterStoelzgen.
<PedroLeKoi> apachelogger: I signed the Code of Conduct. Created an account on Launchpad. Asked for a mentor. What I want to say is: I want to help seriously.
<apachelogger> quite impressive cv :)
<apachelogger> PedroLeKoi: question is, do you want to do programming?
<apachelogger> there sure are other ways to help, in fact, I would consider these other ways more important at this point
<PedroLeKoi> apachelogger: Answer is: Yes. Truth is: It would make me calm to know that I get some guidance - at least in the beginning.
<PedroLeKoi> apachelogger: What isn't part of the CV - impressive or not: I am unemployed right now. That means: I have plenty of time...
<apachelogger> PedroLeKoi: how good is your c++?
<PedroLeKoi> apachelogger: I have almost no practical experience but read some lessons, can read the code and I am motivated to learn...
<apachelogger> sounds all to me as if you were best stuited contributing to KDE directly, rather than via Kubuntu :)
<GarthPS> Hi everyone, I have am package problem.I try to compile amaroj from git, but since my upgrade to 9.10 I have this error "Phonon library or includes NOT found!" but I have all phonon package installed!!
<GarthPS> "libphonon4" "libphonon-dev" "libqt4-phonon" "libqt4-phonon-dev" "phonon". and  I have sylvain@Hellboy2:/usr$  find -iname "phononnamespace.h"
<GarthPS> ./include/qt4/Qt/phononnamespace.h
<GarthPS> on amarok channel the told me that a package is bad.
<apachelogger> PedroLeKoi: so, do you want to contribute to Kubuntu explicitly? programming only only partly what we do, while contributing to KDE directly you would get a chance to spend most of your time at programming + you get to work with some of the best developers the FLOSS world has to offer
<apachelogger> you choice: kubuntu or kde :)
<PedroLeKoi> apachelogger: You leave me no choice! I say KDE.
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: do you think you could get PedroLeKoi hooked up to KDE development? find him a mentor or something?
<apachelogger> GarthPS: sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<mgraesslin> a mentor for KDE programming? Don't know if anybody does that
<mgraesslin> have never heard of it
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: well, there is no official programm for that :D
<mgraesslin> I think the easiest is to pick a nice project and drop in the IRC channel
<apachelogger> though maybe there should be
<mgraesslin> have often seen it in #plasma
<PedroLeKoi> mgraesslin: What is a nice project from your point of view?
<GarthPS> apachelogger: in fact i will do a fresh install...it would be better
 * apachelogger waits for mgraesslin to say kwin :D
<mgraesslin> no I won't :-)
<PedroLeKoi> That was a quick answer...
<apachelogger> GarthPS: hopefully not because of this issue, because it is really just due to a changed path
<mgraesslin> the nicest code base to work with is probably Plasma
<mgraesslin> but there are many great projects
<apachelogger> yeah
<mgraesslin> and all need helping hands
<apachelogger> PedroLeKoi: I would think that it largely depends on what you care about
<apachelogger> you like music -> amarok
<mgraesslin> yes, just think about something that really bugs you and fix it ;-)
<PedroLeKoi> You two have fun, haven't you?
<PedroLeKoi> Yeah: Amarok sounds good to me.
<PedroLeKoi> How do I get there?
<mgraesslin> amarok is great - they already use git :-D
<apachelogger> markey: ping
<PedroLeKoi> I shall ping markey?
<mgraesslin> PedroLeKoi: http://amarok.kde.org/en/contribute
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> markey was up until 5 am :D
<apachelogger> no point in pinging it seems
<markey> lol, actually I got up at 5:00
<markey> subtle difference
<apachelogger> omg
<GarthPS> apachelogger: which path chane?
<apachelogger> markey: PedroLeKoi would like to join amarok development
<markey> that's nice
<PedroLeKoi> apachelogger: I see.
<markey> first step: /join #amarok
<apachelogger> GarthPS: of the phonon stuff ... just run the commend I told you and clear your build directory
<PedroLeKoi> I am very sensitive with pinging people...
<PedroLeKoi> Don't be afraid.
<apachelogger> GarthPS: then run the regular cmake command and you should be good to go again
<apachelogger> markey: btw, are you planning on going to Berlin LT next year?
<GarthPS> yep but it don't want to install build-dep amarok (pb of dépandencies)..so it will not be bad to do a fresh install! ;) but thankx!!
<markey> apachelogger: haven't thought about it yet. when is it?
 * markey isn't good with planning ahead
<apachelogger> markey: june 9-12
<markey> I'm kinda fed up with conferences currently. Gran Canaria did that to me
<markey> I hated that place
<markey> horror show
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> good thing I wasnt there
<markey> but germany is ok
 * apachelogger is going to take over LT 2010
<markey> well, june is still pretty far away.. can't really tell yet
 * markey has never been at LT
<apachelogger> oh, need to change that
<apachelogger> LT is the quite awesome :D
<markey> nice :)
<markey> berlin's airport situation sucks
<Mamarok> markey: just tell me at least 2 months before if you want to go to Berlin, I'm not going to do that "I go, I don't" stuff anymore
<markey> but apart from that, berlin is OK with me
<Mamarok> markey: and "if" we go, we could add some additional time for Dinslaken
<apachelogger> never had airport problems, other than me almost passing out in tegel :D
<Mamarok> passing out? what did you eat/drink?
<apachelogger> what would I be drinking at LT ... too much of that
<apachelogger> + I didnt sleep that night
<apachelogger> I had to sleep in my car at Salzburg airport
<Mamarok> ouch
<apachelogger> austria is so freaking insane
 * apachelogger likes that
<apachelogger> :D
<jussi01> apachelogger: similar to you then? :D
<apachelogger> jussi01: http://randomizemylife.livejournal.com/117419.html
<apachelogger> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/unsereuni
<ryanakca> It normal that jockey FTBFS on i386 but not on the rest of the archs because it can't find pykdeuic4 ? python-kde4-dev (which ships pykdeuic4) is a B-D, and it didn't have an issue finding it on any other arch... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34241055/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.jockey_0.5.5-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> jockey only builds on i386
<JontheEchidna> There was a kdebindings update a few days ago to fix that issue, though. So if jockey was retried it should work
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Ah, ok. And I'm guessing it will be retried? :)
<JontheEchidna> I hope :) pitti would probably know
<Tscheesy_> Riddell: Is it possible to re-use Kubuntu.Org News Pictures and Translated Phrases in Kubuntu-de.org ? (we would use cc-by-sa 3.0 normally)
<ScottK> ryanakca and JontheEchidna: I just retired it.
<ScottK> retired/retried
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thanks
<ryanakca> Hurray, knmap built! :D
<ScottK> Jockey built.
<ryanakca> ScottK: good :)
 * txwikinger slowly wakes up after an awesome Ontario GNU Linuxfest
<Tscheesy_> txwikinger: did you meet up Gagne? and had your speech? (any Pics? ; )
<txwikinger> Tscheesy_: I had my speech...I did meet Marcel, at least not knowingly
<txwikinger> There were lots of people
<Mamarok> the Kubuntu Ship-it still talks about the beta release instead of the RC for download
<Mamarok> oh, and do the new ship-it rules apply to Kubuntu also?
<ScottK> I'd assume so.
<Mamarok> ok, so we should point people to their LoCo Team in the topic rather than to Ship-it, right?
<jpds> Mamarok: shipit page> Talk to newz in #ubuntu-website.
<Mamarok> jpds: thx, will do
<jpds> Mamarok: Or file a bug at bugs.lp.net/shipit
<jpds> Can't remember what I did last time.
<Mamarok> jpds: will see, I pinged newz for now
<adiroiban> can someone help me with bug 459476 . I don't know how to „convince” khelpcenter to load the translated docs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459476 in ubuntu-translations "Translations not included in kubuntu-docs" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459476
<JontheEchidna> adiroiban: is KDE itself set to a different language than english?
<JontheEchidna> System Settings -> Regional & Language
<adiroiban> yes
<JontheEchidna> hrm
<JontheEchidna> I get localized docs here
<adiroiban> khelpcenter UI is translated
<adiroiban> but not the content
<JontheEchidna> oh, same here
<JontheEchidna> it's deceiving because the sidebar is translated too
<JontheEchidna> Actually where there are spanish docs in kde-l10n-es, I see localized docs
<adiroiban> can you give me an example ?
<adiroiban> it is sad that from khelpcenter I can not get the real path of those HTML files
<adiroiban> all paths are in the form help://doc
<JontheEchidna> At least for spanish, kgpg has docs in kde-l10n-es
<JontheEchidna> help:/kgpg/index.html
<JontheEchidna> if there's nothing in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/<LANG> it'll fall back to english
<JontheEchidna> Be back later, good luck.
<adiroiban> thanks
<adiroiban> how do you install the translated docs for kgpg ? I have installed kgpg but it only contains these files http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/301479/
<Riddell> Tscheesy_: yes of course, we don't have a formal licence as far as I know but cc-by-sa 3.0 is sensible
<Tscheesy_> thx - this just because theres no License-Link yes - and- we're cautious ... so i would send this lines to our Team-ML
<ScottK> Nice: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4093
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: can you upload kamoso 1.0.5 from my ppa? https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-25
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck and shadeslayer: Are you here/awake?
<ScottK> seele: We're at UDS in Florida.  Riddell wants to know when the hurricane is coming.
<seele> ScottK: lol
<ScottK> <Riddell> so... when is it coming?
<seele> Hurricane Richard is going to hit Mexico instead
<seele> lucky it's missing you
<seele> although a tropical storm is forming east/southeast of florida. by the end of the week it could hit!
<DarkwingCell> ScottK you there?
<ScottK> DarkwingCell: Yes.
<ScottK> Where are you?
<DarkwingCell> tower 3 top floor.
<ScottK> seele: Excellent adventure factor.  Last UDS it wasthe volcano.
<seele> lol
<DarkwingCell> where u at? I wanted to grab a drink before going to bed
<ScottK> DarkwingCell: If you can make it to the bar near checkin in the next 5 minutes you can meet Riddell before he crashes.
<DarkwingCell> on my way. I'm in a black marvin the martian t shirt and ubuntu hat
<ScottK> Great.  See you soon.
<ScottK> jussi: arrived?
 * claydoh hopes you all have a great time in Florida, wish I was there
<DarkwingDuck> itll be good
<ScottK> Lex79: Why does kdebindings have both  libqyotoshared2 and  libqyoto2?  The first one is an empty package.
<ScottK> Lex79: I accepted it anyway, but please look into that and get it sorted out.
<Lex79> ScottK: I forgot to disable in control libqyotoshared2 package, like Debian do
<Lex79> I will fix tomorrow maybe
<ScottK> Lex79: OK.  Sounds good.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: you still up?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Barely.
<DarkwingDuck> sleep my friend. lol im still stuck on west coast time
<DarkwingDuck> who from the kubuntu group is from findland?
<DarkwingDuck> jussi is right?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: He lives in Finland, but he's from Australia.
<DarkwingDuck> and hes my roommate lol
<DarkwingDuck> and im crashing
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i slept at 7 PM, couldnt get up on account of jetlag ... ill see you in a few mins/hours :)
<udslogger> bollocks
<udslogger> uds stream urls are all differente again
<shtylman> no stream for the main room?
<udslogger> apparently not
<udslogger> or not yet
<udslogger> this supports my theory that our dictator will announce the switch of unity to Qt :P
<udslogger> so that the news stays hot - no stream ;)
<shtylman> :(
<nixternal> hrmm, gobby broken for anyone else?
<nixternal> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<nixternal> udslogger and shtylman ^^
<nixternal> that will be the live stream for the main room, video baby! \o/
<shtylman> nixternal: yea.. I saw in the main room IRC chan.. thx
<nixternal> what ist he main room irc chan?
<nixternal> wow, no community tracks this summit. interesting
<nixternal> i have video, 'WELCOME'
<Riddell> doods
<nixternal> wasabi Riddell!!!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I haven't met you yet, where are you about?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im with ScottK
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah hah, I'm behind you to your left
<ScottK> Riddell: I have my netbook to give to mgraesslin if I can find him.
<txwikinger> Do we have an amarok plugin for the streams again?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger released one
<shadeslayer> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Developer+Summit?content=124463&PHPSESSID=2bfe73ec8692068a0928903bb5256270
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: we also have video this time
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: Yes.. I watch it atm
<shadeslayer> and the plenary started about 20 mins ago, so you can easily tune it
<shadeslayer> ah kewl
<shadeslayer> im just behind the camera guy :P
<txwikinger> you  mean all the rooms have video streamed?
<shadeslayer> just the plenaries i think
<shadeslayer> not entirely sure ..
<ScottK> Is Kobby crashing for anyone else?
<shtylman> when is kobby not crashing?
<ScottK> shtylman: Worse than normal.
<ScottK> I just uploaded a maverick rebuild to my PPA to see if that'll fix it.
<shtylman> is Riddell even awake yet?
<shadeslayer> shtylman: yeah
<shtylman> very good :)
<shadeslayer> hes typing something.... :P
<txwikinger> ScottK: My kobby seem to work so far.. Haven't opened a document yet though
<ScottK> That's farther than I got.
<ScottK> Rebuild didn't help.
 * ScottK looks at ryanakca.
<rgreening> morning all. 
<udslogger> looks like a crash
<udslogger>   g_assert(priv->group != NULL);
<udslogger> here in particular
<shadeslayer> udslogger: where are you?!
<udslogger> 3rd row, right side
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<udslogger> ERROR:infc-browser.c:867:infc_browser_connected: assertion failed: (priv->group != NULL)
<udslogger> ScottK: I do not think kobby is at fault
<rgreening> nooooooooo... harold goes to UDS and im not there... damn man... 
<rgreening> ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<ScottK> udslogger: Please fix.
<Riddell> rgreening: still time, it's just down the road from you
<udslogger> meh
<udslogger> I do not want to
<rgreening> lol
<Riddell> quite far down but
<rgreening> maybee I jumps in a boat and jigs my way south
<nixternal> rgreening: get to chicago, we can drive down from here. only about 12 hours i think :)
<shadeslayer> udslogger: even choqok isnt working properly :P
<rgreening> hmm...
<rgreening> tempting
<rgreening> lol
<udslogger> shadeslayer: even? hahah
<udslogger> ...
<nixternal> oh shit, 19 hours :)
<rgreening> bwahaha
<nixternal> 10 to 12 hours to atlanta :)
<DarkwingDuck> You crashing tha party nixternal?
<nixternal> unfortunately not
<udslogger> ...aviation...
<nixternal> aviation sucks
<nixternal> why are we watching sabdfl in black & white?
<ScottK> He is black and white.
<shadeslayer> lol
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: there is purple at the bottom...
<DarkwingDuck> Well, Canonical is in purple...
<ScottK> Well sure.
<nixternal> it's not purple! it is aubergine!
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: +1
<Riddell> pst, gnome desktop just got dropped, might want to concentrate on what he's saying :)
<shadeslayer> aye
<udslogger> glib is the suck
<nixternal> hard to understand what he is saying, but i know i didn't hear gnome just got dropped
<shtylman> Riddell: :p
<udslogger> Riddell: ScottK told me to fix bugs instead :P
<ScottK> OK.
<shtylman> one cd for both desktop/netbook... sounds familiar :)
<Riddell> nixternal: not gnome, gnome's workspace replaced with unity
<nixternal> oh yeah, knew that was coming already
<udslogger> shtylman: I wonder where that idea came from :P
<nixternal> should make more people either switch to kubuntu or another distro :p
<shtylman> nixternal: doubt it
<nixternal> rickspencer3-uds: you sure love your graphs don't you :)
<ScottK> I don't think the word Gnome has been mentioned once.
<DarkwingDuck> Nope
<udslogger> ScottK: because it is legacy
<udslogger> oh gosh
<udslogger> libinfinote is scary
<rickspencer3-uds> nixternal, corrext, I love me some graphs
<ScottK> Ah.  There we are.
<udslogger> ah
<udslogger> here comes gnome
<nixternal> i heard zeitgeist at least once, and unity a bunch of times
<DarkwingDuck> And people wonder why I use KDE
<nixternal> unity is pretty sharp, but for me it takes a bit to getting used to for some reason
<DarkwingDuck> I'll stick to plasma workspaces.
<nixternal> everyone is watching the video now. lag big time
<shtylman> plasma workspace is not that great either
<DarkwingDuck> ice cream?
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<DarkwingDuck> Three releases plus the Unity move...
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: what's up with Kobby? You work too fast to follow :P
<udslogger> it is broken, it is fucking broken, it is so horrible code, I think I need to leave and throw up
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: that bad?
<udslogger> glib is like a fly in ice cream!
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: too bad it isn't Harry Potter chocolate flys....
<udslogger> I also want such a fly
<udslogger> so it fails in inf-communication-manager.c:439
<DarkwingDuck> Of course it does...
<DarkwingDuck> Why would it work?
<udslogger> good sofware ought to work
<txwikinger> Antigua 4 ?
<ulysses> udslogger: shout a loud „EXTERMINATE”!
<udslogger> nah
<udslogger> too shy
<agateau> does anyone know where libpolkit-grant2 want in Maverick?
<agateau> s/want/went/
 * agateau can't build polkit-qt from kdesupport trunk because of that :/
<Lex79> ScottK: when you have time, kdebase is in binary new
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: come to #ubuntu-uds-Bonaire2
<nixternal> hrmm, plenaries should be at the end of the day and not right after lunch.
 * udslogger was all sleepy
<udslogger> oh, actually I still am
<nixternal> udslogger: you silly bum, you forgot bonaire 3 in your script :p  easy fix
<nixternal> <-- looking at u1 stuff....holy shit it hurts my brain...now i see why you tossed it udslogger :p
<JontheEchidna> fangs and claws? orly?
<nixternal> yeah, it was good....everyone was gasping, going 'no, really?' and then some
<jjesse> sorry not following UDS
<jjesse> in response to what?
<JontheEchidna> http://blog.nixternal.com/2010.10.25/uds-remotely/ the next-to-last bullet point
<JontheEchidna> yay @ kobby finally being usable
<jjesse> haha the default browser discussion
 * JontheEchidna goes browsing the UDS kobby docs
<nixternal> the docs are really slim it seems
<DarkwingDuck> Gobby crashed for a few hours
<JontheEchidna> oh, is there still a session going on? the ubuntuone thing is changing
<DarkwingDuck> The gobby server
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<JontheEchidna> neat
<JontheEchidna> almost over though :(
<DarkwingDuck> valorie is updating the Kubuntu ones...
<JontheEchidna> I knew that merging kmail2 into trunk was a bad idea from the start
<JontheEchidna> and no, this isn't a case of "hindsight 20-20", I really did think it was a bad idea then
<JontheEchidna> after the kaddressbook port
<JontheEchidna> wow, two Qt talks going on in the same timeslot tomorrow. Qt is getting popular
<crimsun> "getting popular for *buntu?" ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> I'll try to make it to the KubuntuNattyCode talk via remote participation
<JontheEchidna> depends on how circuits lab goes tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> man, I never thought it would suck to have the talks happnening in your own timezone like that ;-)
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> taco where are you located?
<shtylman> sadness
<nixternal> he is in new york or mass...somewhere out east
<shtylman> east I figured
<shtylman> I am east
<shtylman> was just curious what local
<nixternal> it isn't chicago, and that is all that matters :p
<udslogger> I am the master
<shadeslayer> udslogger: 0_o
<shadeslayer> where are you?!
<udslogger> minion!
<udslogger> in the hall way
<udslogger> and actually we have need for you
<udslogger> very urgently
<shadeslayer> where?
<shadeslayer> which one?
<udslogger> at the exit
<shadeslayer> ah coming 
<shadeslayer> I am a fish
<shtylman> I think tonight I will begin my multi part rant on kde environment :)
<shtylman> blog entries
<udslogger> fregl: tell shadeslayer about attica or I will tell lydia that you refuse collaboration
<fregl> moin, whazzup?
 * fregl goes home and to bed instead of giving lectures now
<udslogger> !find aurorae
<ubottu> Found: aurorae-themes-artwork
<udslogger> fregl: ok, shadeslayer do not complain to fregl while he is asleep
<shadeslayer> right
<maco> udslogger: whatd you do to valorie's machine???
<udslogger> [22:52:40] <udslogger> I am the master
<udslogger> that I did
<udslogger> ...
<maco> udslogger: she said you turned on 3g. whered you turn on 3g?
<shadeslayer> maco: when are you arriving?
<maco> about 10pm
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<udslogger> shadeslayer: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/blah.license
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Riddell> rickspencer3: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-kubuntu-n-rekonq-wishlist
<shadeslayer> valorie: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/blah.license
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-26
<Lex79> Riddell: around?
<shadeslayer> udslogger: its KDE4_KDEUI_LIBS
<shadeslayer> and where did you go?
<shadeslayer> !find kfixx11.h
<ubottu> Package/file kfixx11.h does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> !find fixx11h.h
<ubottu> File fixx11h.h found in kdelibs4-dev, kdelibs5-dev
<shadeslayer> !find kwindowsystem.h
<ubottu> File kwindowsystem.h found in kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: Oh, Northfield, New Hampshire. :(
 * claydoh|werk should have taken this week off from work instead of next week, and hitchhiked to florida
<valorie> thanks shadeslayer
<valorie> claydoh: or just requested sponsorship?
<valorie> the worst they can say is NO
<valorie> and heck, they sponsored ME
<valorie> possibly the least-technical person in the room here....
<nixternal> valorie: actually the worst is when they don't respond. no would be better than no response at all :)
<claydoh> valorie: lol you are a much more active person than I am. you deserve the trip
<valorie> I did wait quite awhile to be told I was accepted
<valorie> you applied and they never responded?
<nixternal> yes ma'am
<valorie> yikes
<nixternal> expected since i pissed the king off i guess :D
<valorie> now I feel like I'm taking your place
<nixternal> i am useless anyways, so that isn't a place you don't want to take :)
<claydoh> anyway, nest week was a big dog flyball tournament I was going to attend, but we can't go this year,  expenses ran out :(
<nixternal> that sounds hillbilly as all hell
<valorie> nixternal, I linked to your blog
<claydoh> nixternal: lol you are much loved
<valorie> your IRC comments are NOT useless
<valorie> the opposite
<valorie> claydoh, I have a friend who did flyball with her dog
<valorie> just loved it
<nixternal> had to google flyball, now i know what it is
<valorie> she doesn't have the dog anymore though
<valorie> :(
<claydoh> :) I have 2 that do it
<valorie> I have mini-dachshunds
<claydoh> nice
<nixternal> with the wind and tornados coming tonight, my dog would be able to do flyball
<valorie> and the one who would do it (a foot off the ground)
<valorie> is now blind and deaf
<valorie> tornados?
<claydoh>  :(
<valorie> wth?
<valorie> weird weather this year
<nixternal> yeah, chicago and surrounding areas have the 2nd biggest severe outbreak in history on their way
<valorie> wow
<valorie> California is flooding in places
<nixternal> they keep telling us to tie shit down, i didn't, figured i would let mother nature clean my yard for me
<claydoh> we have a wiemaraner and a toy fox terrier, plus a 12 y/o mutt who is a retired agility dog
<valorie> I saw in the paper
<nixternal> and to think, i almost raked leaves the other day
<valorie> lol
<claydoh> heh
<valorie> easier to just mow the lawn
<nixternal> i will be pissed if at least my leaves don't fly away
<valorie> let the mower chew em up
<nixternal> valorie: haha, that's what i do :)
<valorie> better for your lawn, really
<valorie> lazy is almost always better
<nixternal> but my niece and nephew like to play in the leaves, so i was going to be a nice uncle
<valorie> lol
<nixternal> got drunk instead :D
<valorie> yes, I remember doing that
<valorie> with my grandpa
<valorie> under the big maple tree
<nixternal> oh, thought you meant you remembered getting drunk
<nixternal> i rarely remember getting drunk
<valorie> nothing like that crunch
<valorie> hahaha
<valorie> I remember the last time.....
<nixternal> after my bike race on sunday, i got drunk...oh and there are plenty of pictures of me drunk
<valorie> man that pitcher of margaritas was tasty!
<valorie> agave syrup instead of simple syrup
<valorie> decent tequila, and fresh squeezed limes
<valorie> a bit too delicious
<valorie> lol
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/seemann/5113060608/in/set-72157625110266069/  <- that's me on the right getting ready to smack that rider in the ass. adidas hat, sweathshirt, pants, and shoes :)
<nixternal> holding what, of course a beer
<nixternal> standing next to a guy dressed up as super woman
<nixternal> if the margaritas wasn't made with cabo, don julio which isn't really a margarita tokillya, or patron silver, then it wasn't decent :)
<valorie> patron should just be sipped
<valorie> not mixed with anything
<valorie> sorry
<nixternal> not the silver
<valorie> :-)
<nixternal> anejo ok
<valorie> why were you gonna smack that poor guy?
<nixternal> silver or repasado no way
<nixternal> that is called heckling. it is part of the sport known as cyclocross. you race, drink beer, and tell the racers they suck, they don't know what they are doing, and you hand them donuts, twizzlers, spaghetti, beer, you name it
<valorie> nixternal: one of the nice things about getting older is being able to afford good alcohol
<nixternal> oh so much fun
<claydoh> cyclocross always did look more fun
<claydoh> to me
<valorie> more exciting than documentation, I guess
<valorie> ;-)
<nixternal> cabo reposado is the best tequilla for ritas. sipping you can't beat anejos
 * claydoh cant afford booze, not at the prices I see it at now
<claydoh> good thing I hardly drin
<nixternal> blancos, platas, jovens, and reposados aren't sipping variants at all...way to young to sip :)
<claydoh> err drin
<claydoh> lol
<nixternal> you are acting like you can afford to drink and have been drinking all night with your speeling there :p
<claydoh> last bottle I bought was some sort of cheeeep rum, way back in '01
<valorie> best alcohol for sipping is single malt whiskey
<valorie> IMO
<claydoh> though I do buy wine for cooking, and sometimes have a taste
<valorie> better to buy wine for drinking, and cook with it too
<valorie> truly
<valorie> if it isn't good enough to drink, it isn't good enough to cook with either
<nixternal> yeah, not a whiskey kind of guy, and definitely not a wine type of guy
 * claydoh either needs a less old laptop with a non-wiggly kb, or a fancy smartphone
 * valorie needs to go to bed
<nixternal> good home-brewed or micro-brewed beers, IPA usually or a nice stout when it is cold, and tequila
<valorie> breakfast comes early around here
<claydoh> regular wine , even cheap assed stuff is better for cooking
<valorie> hey DarkwingDuck
<nixternal> yeah, it is midnight there already
<valorie> what are you doing still up?
<DarkwingDuck> who me?
<valorie> yup, midnight
<DarkwingDuck> I don't sleep... just ask nixternal
<valorie> lol
<nixternal> you don't want to be late to the start in the morning. they have been known to send people home for being late in the morning
<valorie> that's my secret to doing documentation
<valorie> work in the night.....
<nixternal> i am staying up to wait for the tornados
<nixternal> have camera ready
<DarkwingDuck> with jussi as my roommie I wont get up late
<valorie> I had a 20 min nap earlier, but I need the sleep tonight
<nixternal> debating on heading a little west for some storm chasing, since I can't do shit else tomorrow
<claydoh> I plan to wait for my wife to doze off soo i can steal her new android phone and play with it
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: rgreening was my roommate. you couldn't sleep with his snoring, so you would never be late
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yeah... I'm one of three co-leads in the California LoCo now
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> soon I will be of washington
<nixternal> at one uds, i did wake up late, but thankfully kwwii had his own vehicle, so we made it there before the UDS bus did :)
<valorie> soon as I poke 'em with a sharp stick
<claydoh> darn Best Buy and their free phone promotions :( the wifey didn't get me one
<valorie> I can always show up in my nightgown with no breakfast......
<valorie> nighters all!
<DarkwingDuck> hey nixternal... about the docs.
<nixternal> what docs?
<nixternal> we are switching to unity, it is so good it doesn't need to be documented
<DarkwingDuck> how hard would it be to write a script to build the docs?
 * DarkwingDuck barfs
<nixternal> that or we are mergine with the manual project, so they can do all of the work
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: it is called a Makefile, and it is already in the docs :)
<DarkwingDuck> Nononononononononononono
<nixternal> make all
<nixternal> you mean package the docs?
<DarkwingDuck> *nods*
<nixternal> here, let me teach you how to package the docs without translations
<nixternal> sudo apt-get build-dep kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> bzr export kubuntu-docs_11.04.tar.gz lp:kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> tar -xf kubuntu-docs_11.04.tar.gz
<nixternal> mv kubuntu-docs_11.04 kubuntu-docs-11.04
<nixternal> cd kubuntu-docs-11.04
<nixternal> dch -i
<nixternal> fill out the debian changelog
<nixternal> debuild -S -sa -k$GPGKEY
<nixternal> cd ../
<nixternal> pbuilder-natty build *.dsc
<nixternal> :)
<DarkwingDuck> That's it?
<nixternal> you will need to install pbuilder debhelper dh-make lintian cdbs quilt ubuntu-dev-tools pkg-kde-tools
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yeah, without physically doing it here, that is pretty damn close
<nixternal> then when you have pbuilder & ubuntu-dev-tools installed
<nixternal> mkdir ~/bin
<nixternal> cd ~/bin
<nixternal> ln -s /usr/bin/pbuilder-dist pbuilder-natty
<nixternal> pbuilder-natty create
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: when it comes time, want to coach me through?
<nixternal> that will build your pbuilder natty environment
<nixternal> i just did :)
<DarkwingDuck> *nods*
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<nixternal> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> It's copied
<nixternal> i will go through and document it, but I think i am pretty damn close with what i typed to be honest
<nixternal> the bzr export may be off though
<nixternal> might have switched the tar.gz and the lp:kubuntu-docs
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks nixternal
<nixternal> also, $GPGKEY needs to be set in .bashrc, unless you only have one GPG key
<nixternal> also you need debfullname and debemail set in your .bashrc
<nixternal> holy hell, ubuntu development is hard :p
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<nixternal> that was kind of poking fun at persia from one of today's tracks at UDS
<nixternal> if he reads what I wrote, he will tear it a part with a fine toothed comb
<DarkwingDuck> I liked the bit about steve :D
<nixternal> if you haven't met him yet DarkwingDuck, you have to. just look for the guy who looks like james bond smoking really expensive cigarettes. he is the coolest most intimidating person in the world!
<DarkwingDuck> the one always in a suit?
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<nixternal> might not be a suit, but definitely slacks and a jacket, maybe a turtle neck underneath
<DarkwingDuck> Slicked back hair. lol
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> you met him i take it :)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yeah... cool ass dude
<nixternal> or was my description just that damn good?
<valorie> if we are thinking of the same fellow
<valorie> suit, yeah
<nixternal> and ScottK is the easiest one to pick out, he is the old guy using the walker
<nixternal> though this year he might be in a HoverRound
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> Met all the Kubuntu guys.
<DarkwingDuck> Harold is funnier in real life
<nixternal> ohh lord, you didn't go in a hot tub did you?
<valorie> David -- surname?
<valorie> y'all are treading on dangerous ground.....
 * valorie is the oldest kubuntu member!
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<valorie> harald is hilarious
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: ScottK got you beat by 137 years
<valorie> rofl
<nixternal> valorie: oh no, you can't be older than ScottK! you will ruin all of my poking of fun at him
<valorie> nixternal: that's the only reason he voted for me!
<nixternal> watch out for harald, he is cookoo for cocoa puffs
<DarkwingDuck> No kidding... jussi is a bit... off.
<valorie> he got my netbook on the net today.....
<DarkwingDuck> Though, he's cool
<nixternal> and watch out for Riddell. he will have you in a hot tub and the pictures will be on the internet before you even get out of it
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<valorie> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Good thing I turned it down.
<nixternal> turning it down doesn't help
<nixternal> when the tracks are over with for the day, go to dinner with him, get back to the hotel, and hide for the next hour and a half
<nixternal> once that hour and a half is up, then it is safe to head out of your room
<DarkwingDuck> I never gave him my room number LOL
<nixternal> he knows your last name
<DarkwingDuck> True
<nixternal> and getting room numbers from the staff at the hotels they get for UDS, is whicked simple
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah I know.
<nixternal> especially if he knows your roommate, which of course he does
<nixternal> so he acts like he is jussi, and booyah, he has your room key
<DarkwingDuck> This is a nice venue though
<nixternal> been there, done that
<nixternal> there have been nicer venues. the nicer the venue, the easier it is
<nixternal> remember, you are there with hackers. part 1 of being a hacker, being a social hacker
<DarkwingDuck> It's all in one place. No busses
<nixternal> oh damn, so you get to sleep in. so not fair!
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Hence the reason I'm not worried about being late
<dasKreech> hi nixternal
<sheytan> Hello ;D
<sheytan> why is so quiet here? :D
<sheytan> I need some community blogs links. If someone can send me some, i'll be thankful :)
<sheytan> Riddell hey
<sheytan> Riddell do you have a blog? :D
<sheytan> one that i can link in the new kubuntu page in 'community blogs' ;)
<al> sheytan, you could just go through the feeds listed on http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<sheytan> al well, but think we need here only kubuntu devs. Ubuntu devs will be linked :)
<Quintasan_Droid> Hmm
<al> sheytan, kubuntu folks are in there too
<al> e.g. http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/57
<sheytan> ok, thank you :)
<Quintasan_Droid> Huh?
<ryanakca> sheytan: You can get at least three of them by grepping for 'kubuntu' in config.ini bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/ (my branch is out of date, others my have since been added) ... if you want more, you can just hunt for people's ircnicks in the file (there's a nick = <ircnick> field in each entry).
<sheytan> Cool, thanks :D
 * ryanakca really ought to blog about that software freedome day stand of his
<ryanakca> 225 fellow uni students were impressed with Kubuntu and took CDs :)
<ryanakca> Only downside is that I got a nice big bill in the mail that needs to be payed by Nov 1st for all of those CDs :(
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> how do you  like this social integration into the new web page http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/6246/communityblogsmicroblog.jpg
<maco> does kobby crash on load for everyone else?
 * udslogger is sleepy eyes
<udslogger> s/is/has
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: what time did you crash last night?
<shadeslayer> heh
<udslogger> 2-ish I think
<shadeslayer> udslogger: where are you? bonaire 8?
<udslogger> in the back, sleeping :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i found the issue with lp
<shadeslayer> Riddell: look at your screen!!!
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell is not at his computer at the moment.
<shadeslayer> meh...
<shadeslayer> udslogger: im forwarding you something
<DarkwingDuck> heh udslogger sleeping already?
<udslogger> shadeslayer: is it a picture of nakkid CIA-96?
<shadeslayer> heh
<udslogger> DarkwingDuck: I do not get what they are talking about is fitting multimedia :P
<shadeslayer> whee... kobby crashes again :>
<udslogger> ...but oh well...
<udslogger> why do you people use *obby again? :P
<udslogger> get rid of it, make it die, pirates ftw!
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: agreed... however, you know how devs are... grasshopper minds and circular arguments... :P:P
<shadeslayer> im sure its a network problem now
<udslogger> couldnt they fix libinifinity instead?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> udslogger: did you get my mail?
<udslogger> shadeslayer: I also have a jumpy mouse today
<shadeslayer> udslogger: just slide your finger across the touchpad
<shadeslayer> itll fix itself in a few mins
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: however, I heard you fixed valorie netbook last night.
<udslogger> I am not going to fix yours :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<udslogger> shadeslayer: what do I do with that mail?
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: not asking you to... just had that question last night about acpi events
<udslogger> did moving the scripts in the right dir not fix it?
<DarkwingDuck> learned quickly that you are a fan of sarcasm
<shadeslayer> udslogger: well... theres a bug against rekonq ... now i know its a KIO issue.... go fix KIO 
<DarkwingDuck> Not implemented yet. I'm taking the dev approach
<udslogger> lol
<DarkwingDuck> When is the doc freeze? I'll change it two days prior. 
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<DarkwingDuck> 4.5 anyone? 
 * DarkwingDuck mutters
<shadeslayer> Riddell seems lost
<DarkwingDuck> He looks like he got about 5 minutes of sleep
<udslogger> shadeslayer: he is up front?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<DarkwingDuck> up and to the left.
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<shadeslayer> udslogger: look on your right
<udslogger> design fail
<udslogger> ah
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<jjesse> look on your right, look on your left, i'm on a horse
<udslogger> :O
<DarkwingDuck> haha
<udslogger> totally sparta
<udslogger> shadeslayer: so, I still miss context on the mail
<shadeslayer> udslogger: rekonq cant save comments to bugs.lp
<shadeslayer> its a issue in KIO
<shadeslayer> go fix it
<udslogger> sure it can
<udslogger> shadeslayer: also, what is the proof that it is kio?
<shadeslayer> udslogger: because benjamin says that it worked with webkit 2.1 but not when he used it with KIO
<udslogger> that is no sufficient reason
<udslogger> there is a bunch of other stuff that could be at fault
<shadeslayer> such as?
<udslogger> butterflies
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: fancy making a manpage ?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> GLUE ... hahaha
<udslogger> shadeslayer: do not make others waste time :P
<shadeslayer> see that is why im not making one
<DarkwingDuck> 25 people in the room, 25 computers and they are using a damn marker for an argument. :P
<shadeslayer> maco: where are you?
<maco> shadeslayer: i left the qt one because it was all opengl not the phonon stuff i expected and headed over to kernel
<DarkwingDuck> maco: I still have yet to meet...
<shadeslayer> ^ me too
<DarkwingDuck> where are you shadeslayer? I know youre in the room
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<shadeslayer> im in the 3rd Row
<DarkwingDuck> HAHAHA I'm effing blind
<udslogger> maco: there is more phonon in the kernel session?
<shadeslayer> lol
<udslogger> shadeslayer: lets go kernel
<DarkwingDuck> for 5 more minutes?
<shadeslayer> hmm.. well... im pretty lost either way
<udslogger> DarkwingDuck: I draw whole class diagrams manually
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: aye... I prefer chalk
<udslogger> I wonder why they have no chalk here...
<shadeslayer> someone should give Riddell some coffee
<udslogger> shadeslayer: well, the stuff they are talking about surely does not help ^^
<DarkwingDuck> or something... he looks like he is in bad shape.
<udslogger> so, where is udslogger going after this cuteness
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going outside for some "fresh" air.
<udslogger> shadeslayer: I would talk to dfaure about it, or generally throw it out on #kde-devel
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> udslogger: #kde-devel isnt nice 
<DarkwingDuck> whoot... upstream
<shadeslayer> in matters pertaning to rekonq
<udslogger> upstream downstream sidestream whipped cream
<udslogger> shadeslayer: I wonder why that is
<shadeslayer> *pertaining
<udslogger> ...
<udslogger> clearly there is no reason for it
<DarkwingDuck> hey now, I don't need to know your fantasies... 
<udslogger> lol
<shadeslayer> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Holy mother of god... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Packaging
<udslogger> this sessions is way too interesting
<DarkwingDuck> circular arguments 
<shadeslayer> :O
<udslogger> the wiki is where you put content to die
<DarkwingDuck> yeah, my favorite is the bullet with ...
<DarkwingDuck> and that is it.
<udslogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<udslogger> DarkwingDuck: redirect that page there
<DarkwingDuck> aye
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: how you going to tell me to forward it while you were editing it??? LOL
<udslogger> I am not editing it
<udslogger> !!!
<udslogger> moinmoin is made out of python
<udslogger> erm
<udslogger> shit
<udslogger> ...
<DarkwingDuck> This page was opened for editing or last previewed at 2010-10-26 05:48:34 by Harald Sitter.
<DarkwingDuck> You should refrain from editing this page for at least another 7 minute(s), to avoid editing conflicts.
<udslogger> DarkwingDuck: http://moinmo.in/HelpOnProcessingInstructions#A.23redirect
<DarkwingDuck> Unless there is another Harald Sitter out there.
<udslogger> well
<udslogger> I am not editing it
<udslogger> ...
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<shadeslayer> udslogger: where are you?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what issue with lp did you find?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems like a KIO issue because the XHR is compressed
<shadeslayer> ill forward you the mail
<shadeslayer> Riddell: come over to antigua 1, Debian Health Check
<Riddell> I'm in a top secret Qt meeting
<shadeslayer> ah ...
<shadeslayer> its not top secret anymore :P
<shtylman> Riddell: secret eh?
<shtylman> also...
<shadeslayer> Qt Private Meeting ... fancy
<shtylman> wiki.ubuntu.com/ShtylmansPapercuts
<shtylman> ScottK: ^
<shtylman> I started outlining some random ideas
<shadeslayer> Riddell: who else is there?
<ScottK> Cool.
<shtylman> or complaints.. things I think we can polish with default settings or whatnot
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<Riddell> shtylman: Qt people, Linaro people, canonical people
<shtylman> feel free to give feedback on the page
<shtylman> Riddell: :)
<shtylman> what is linaro?
<shtylman> a build toolkit?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell did you guys register the rekonq improvements blueprint ?
<shtylman> I tried to google for them
<shtylman> but it is vague
<shadeslayer> ScottK: linux on ARM
<Riddell> see shtylman that's why you shouldn't disappear for a cycle, you miss everything :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You  were going to do it.
<ScottK> (rekonq)
<shtylman> Riddell: yea... :(
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i thought you guys were going to do it :PO
<shadeslayer> ill make one
<shtylman> it is sadness
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rekonq scheduled for tomorrow morning
<shadeslayer> ah kool
<shtylman> figured some of those points I put on the wiki can go into the kubuntu natty coding meeting
<dantti_work> Riddell: why there are so few kubuntu session this time? :P
<dantti_work> *sessions
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: i have a bug for you
<shadeslayer> hold on
<dantti_work> oh noes :P
 * dantti_work leaving...
<shadeslayer> nooo
<dantti_work> lol
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: well in developer tools section, you can edit the top bar which has "Debugging" etc
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: edit how?
<shadeslayer> i could eariler double click and edit "Debugging" to "ZOMG" 
<shadeslayer> right now... i cant reproduce it
<dantti_work> ah right, again double click problems
<shtylman> did the samba sharing stuff make it in?
<shtylman> for natty
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: the fix is easy, not sure it worth a new package right now..
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: http://imgur.com/Zm2gy
<DarkwingDuck> I really need to get my ssh server back online.
<shadeslayer> where are all of you? :P
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: yes I see I can reproduce it
<DarkwingDuck> I'm out in a wall fixing my sys
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: ok, just wanted to make sure you know about it
<shadeslayer> it doesnt warrant a new package
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: btw I got a bounch of bugs about kpackagekitsmarticon crashing, but I can't reproduce it, and the backtrace shows a bug probably in kdelibs, are you having them?
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: really?? All the cool kids are doing it? ROFL
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: how do i reproduce it?
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: It just happens, after a while, have you never saw it?
<dantti_work> cause I can't see it crashing too :/
<shadeslayer> hmm .. i dont use kpk alot, but i havent had a randomn crash
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: maybe ask reporter to try KDE 4.5.2 ?
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/gD3ta2Ub
<dantti_work> this fix your double click bug
<shadeslayer> ah
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: I see you're a packaging tutor... :P
<udslogger> I am the master
<shtylman> ...
<Riddell> dantti_work: we have a fair number of sessions.  the natty packaging and natty coding are the most all encompasing ones and we may well have to have one or two more of those to cover everything
<DarkwingDuck> good, I know who to bug when I break... erm... have questions.
<Riddell> dantti_work: anything you'd like to discuss?
<dantti_work> Riddell: don't have anything in mind, unless kpk changes aren't being well accepted (which seems not to be the case)
<dantti_work> Riddell: btw I have a bug about the kubuntu distro updater not scrolling the terminal, where do I assign it?
<udslogger> :O
<udslogger> kobby!!!!!
<udslogger> 	// Create and initialive a new browser
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> udslogger: wha ...
<udslogger> no wonder it crashes
<udslogger> it initialives variables
<Riddell> dantti_work: feedback from kpk is all good that I've seen, people love it
<udslogger> what if it does not want to be initalived
<Riddell> dantti_work: bugs on dist upgrade tool on launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager
<udslogger> Riddell, dantti_work: they have all sorts of ideas for software center
<dantti_work> Riddell: good to hear :D I guess I'll work on finishing printer-manager
<Riddell> dantti_work: that was my next question :)
<dantti_work> Riddell: I'm out to lunch, but about it I guess it does'nt misses too many things
<udslogger> yay
 * udslogger fixed kobby
<sheytan> If anyone is interested, this is a todo list of what's left to make the new Kubuntu page complete http://pastebin.com/ZmEBWu5v :D:D
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: ppa?
<udslogger> not production quality fixe
<udslogger> in fact it is more of a workaround :P
<udslogger> and the bug is coming from the network connection
<DarkwingDuck> We have a posted workaround then?
<udslogger> preventing kobby from adding the default connections fixes the crash
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<DarkwingDuck> I can't even get hat far into kobby
<DarkwingDuck> *Get that
<sheytan> shadeslayer hey ;)
<shadeslayer> hey :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer i can't find that neon ppa with kde 4.6 for maverick. I found only an old
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yeah ... we havent finished yet... but its in launchpad.net/~neon
<shtylman> Riddell: you going to the qt gesture thing?
<sheytan> shadeslayer does it mean, the packages aren't uploaded yet?
<udslogger> can someone who is not at uds please fire up gobby (with kdebugdialog turned on for everything) and paste me the output?
<udslogger> pretty please :)
<shadeslayer> there are packages...
<shtylman> sigh...
<shtylman> udslogger: what server params?
<sheytan> shadeslayer, sorry, now i see them :)
<sheytan> thank you :d
<udslogger> shtylman: none, random, whatever
<shtylman> udslogger: there was no output
<shtylman> gobby is a gtk app
<udslogger> oh
<udslogger> ehm
<udslogger> kobby
<udslogger> sry
<udslogger> app-with-crappy-name
<shtylman> udslogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/520214/
<udslogger> cheers
<udslogger> :O
 * udslogger thinks our qinfinity is not built with dbg
<udslogger> ryanakca: ^^^^^
<Riddell> shtylman: yes here now
<shtylman> any juicy gossip? :p
<shtylman> unity is going all qt isn't it :)
<shtylman> ;)
<udslogger> okhe
<udslogger> here is the deal
<udslogger> apparently kobby gets 2 connections
<udslogger> with at least the same name
<udslogger> random guess: they are the same connection
<udslogger> random guess #2: trying to setup 2 connections that are really one crashes libinfinity
<shadeslayer> udslogger: fixing kobby?
<udslogger> more like breaking it
<sheytan> shadeslayer hey, is there a magic command to install kde from neon? I'm on Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> sheytan: nope, just add ppa -> install project-neon meta package
<shadeslayer> but its not ready yet
<sheytan> shadeslayer does it means i can't install it now? :D
<shadeslayer> you can probably install it, but idk if you can start it and such from KDM
<shadeslayer> you can probably start it from a tty
<sheytan> shadeslayer "This metapackage includes all packages provided by the neon project." is it this package? :D
<shadeslayer> yeah
<sheytan> ok, thank y ou :)
<shadeslayer> udslogger: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-kubuntu-n-rekonq-wishlist
<udslogger> is it youtube?
<udslogger> I only will open youtube videos today
<udslogger> for I am fedoralogger today
<udslogger> muhahahaha
<shadeslayer> yes, its a youtube vid
<shadeslayer> :P
<udslogger> THAT DOES NOT MAKE NO SENSE
<udslogger> STUPID KOBBY
<shtylman> technically that is a double negative
<shtylman> meaning it makes sense
<udslogger> shtylman: you are fortunate enough to not be at uds because right now you would have scored a day of sarcasm
<shadeslayer> lol
<udslogger> uh
<udslogger> ah
<udslogger> eh
<udslogger> uhm
<udslogger> ahhhh
<udslogger> eeeh
<udslogger> brrrr
<udslogger> \o/
<shtylman> heh
<udslogger> well then
<udslogger> here is the complete research
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where did you go?
<udslogger> a) kobby gets 2 signals that leads to it adding 2 connections
<udslogger> b) libinfinity does not like 2 signals (probably becuase they have the same name) and crashes
<udslogger> c) those 2 signals have the same name because they are essentially the same except one is ipv4 and one ipv6
<udslogger> so this is a bit of a horrible thing...
<shadeslayer> udslogger: the local connections?
<udslogger> b) should simply not lead to a crash and c) probably needs to be resolved
<udslogger> ah, right, local connections those are
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Writing a manpage for ... ?
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: WMIface
<udslogger> discoveredd via dnssd
<shadeslayer> its on kde-apps.org
<udslogger> aka avahi
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Ah, never used it. Can't write documentation for an app I haven't used :)
<udslogger> ryanakca: you go poke upstream ^^^^^^^
<shadeslayer> awww
<udslogger> there is a pile of crap going all awoga on kobby
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: use help2man.pl or kde2man.pl or whatever it is. It's in the kdesdk package iirc
 * udslogger ppas workaround
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: ^^ your app wont get packaged because ryanakca wont write a man page :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<mgraesslin> a man page for that app?
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: yes... the WMIface app, its done, just needs a man page
<mgraesslin> see README not enought?
<shadeslayer> it needs to be lintian clean, else udslogger will eat me for lunch
<ryanakca> udslogger: You can file all of your Kobby bugs on bugs.kde.org
<udslogger> ryanakca: there is one
<udslogger> from may
<udslogger> not triaged
<udslogger> no nothing
<udslogger> kobby is the shit
<udslogger> I shall create my own solution
<Riddell> shadeslayer: back to the top secret Qt meeting
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you see the mail i sent you?
<ryanakca> udslogger: I'm not sure upstream is still maintaining it, now that I look at it, my merge request from April is still sitting there, no commits since 2010-04-09.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's an XHR?
<udslogger> cool
<udslogger> I request that we shall not use legcay software
<shadeslayer> Riddell: XML Http Request, just google it :P
<Riddell> ah
<shadeslayer> it handles form submission and stuff
<Riddell> so naughty kio
<shtylman> Riddell: are you gonna make it to the coding metting?
<Riddell> shtylman: yes
<shtylman> kk
<shadeslayer> 2 Riddell's are enough for world domination :>
<shtylman> no secret mettings after this one?
<ryanakca> udslogger: If you want to fork Kobby and give me new upstream releases, I'll gladly update my packages in Debian :)
<maco> Riddell: its the X of AJAX!
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Tasks#Window_List_Plasmoid << the stuff i was talking about yesterday
<udslogger> I want it to go away
<shtylman> xml is teh suck
<shtylman> json all the way!!
<ryanakca> udslogger: I think upstream may have lost interest because nobody was using it...
<udslogger> I mean come on
<udslogger> a software that requires server and client apps?
<udslogger> in the times where my office suite is running in a flipping browser
<Riddell> maco: yay, buzzwords that don't match to anything in reality!
<udslogger> that is like us using CDs as primary distribution media
<udslogger> oh
<udslogger> hold on
<udslogger> ...
<udslogger> ryanakca: well of course no one was using it, IT IS CRASHING :P
<ryanakca> haha :)
<shtylman> who would use it in this day and age with internet!!
<shtylman> doesn't make sense
<shadeslayer> rofl... the face udslogger was just making
<ryanakca> udslogger: Well, if you don't like it, I guess you could always go back to Gobby, with it's pretty GTK interface and what not :P
<shadeslayer> ^^ just use gobby + oxygen-gtk
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but you had the lp bug comment problem in arora too no? and that doesn't use kioslaves
<shadeslayer> hmm
<udslogger> we should not use gobby or kobby for flobby or butterfly unicorn rainbow monster
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its working with arora now, which is weird ... it wasnt working the last time
<udslogger> we should use a solution that runs in a browser
<udslogger> period <---
<shadeslayer> piratepad!
<sheytan> shadeslayer hmm, startkde doesn't work. any ideas? :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: its installed in /opt/neon
<shadeslayer> so the path will be different
<sheytan> ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> sheytan: please do tell us if it works :)
<dasKreech> udslogger: filed a bug?
<dasKreech> udslogger: ah wait there was no need eh?
 * dasKreech catches up
<dasKreech> hi Riddell
 * dasKreech waves at rickspencer3 as well
<rickspencer3> hi dasKreech
<dasKreech> Was there a list of criteria for Koffice to be considered up to muster?
<Lex79> ScottK or Riddell: when you can, please move kdebase from binary new (due to libkonq5 -> libkonq5a), thanks
<maco> btw, any of you noticing that the "view" button in notifications for quassel dont take you to the channel/pm if quassel is already focused when the notification pops up?
<sheytan> Isn't there a payed job for my from canonical? :D Can't find anything in my city ://
<shtylman> sheytan: you work remotely
<shadeslayer> maco: where are you!
<sheytan> yeah
<shadeslayer> i have to empty half my bag :P
<shtylman> Riddell: I am gonna listen in on the artwork session
<shtylman> sheytan: ^ (iirc you also do artwork)
<sheytan> yes, ido :)
<shadeslayer> udslogger: are you in  the plenary?
<udslogger> yes
<udslogger> I am the master!
<shadeslayer> where?
<udslogger> in the front
<udslogger> EXTERMINATE!!!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> udslogger: come back a bit
 * udslogger notifies shtylman
<udslogger> shadeslayer: no
<udslogger> why?
<shtylman> -.-
<shadeslayer> lulz
<udslogger> I do not want too far for my panda
<udslogger> not worth it
<shadeslayer> udslogger: because your minion demands it!
<udslogger> :O
<udslogger> that is way out of line
 * udslogger setups a notification to alert about that
<udslogger> everyone please sit down
<udslogger> no pandas today :(
<shadeslayer> booooo
<Lex79> interesting: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2010/10/26/qt-is-going-modular/
<shtylman> hmm
<udslogger> that is not news...
<shtylman> interesting
<Lex79> udslogger: well it was predictable, but it's a news written today :P
<udslogger> it is not news @uds :P
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> some of us aren't at uds :)
<udslogger> that is surely not my fault :P
<udslogger> kobby kobby kobby
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: I will hate the word kobby after this.
<Nightrose> udslogger: http://community.kde.org/GoogleCodeIn/2010/Ideas add tasks if you have any
<dasKreech> udslogger: you can dent the main dev (hopefully not in a 40 char fir of anger)
 * Nightrose goes to visit palo alto
<udslogger> Nightrose: I alraedy thought a bit about it, somehow I do only have complex crap on my mind ^^
<Nightrose> heh
<Nightrose> damn
 * Nightrose vanishes - hf in florida
<DarkwingDuck> whos idea was it to have a rekonq wishlist?
<udslogger> WHAT THE FISH
<udslogger> there is a function
<udslogger> that function returns a pointer
<udslogger> the functions is part of a standalone library
<udslogger> then mr kobby comes and says, oh well, surely that pointer is never going to be 0, because right now it is not going to be 0, lets just not implement error handling for getting a null pointer
<udslogger> ...
 * udslogger needs to throw up
<udslogger> ok
 * udslogger doesnt wanna no moar
<udslogger> shadeslayer: I broke your browser software :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> udslogger: STOP MESSING WITH IT
<udslogger> ok
<udslogger> sheytan: btw, the gear in the background of the one template slide is not visible on a projected version
<udslogger> like not at all
<sheytan> udslogger well, we've got the 2nd version. Without the logo ;)
<udslogger> yeah, just thinking, maybe we should just remove it altogether
<udslogger> all others work very well
<udslogger> shtylman: I just got like 3 notifications all at once
<shtylman> ....
<udslogger> battery being low
<udslogger> effects being off
<udslogger> and something else I did not get to see
<shtylman> sigh
<shtylman> why must life go on like this
<sheytan> i've got something for you guys :D
<sheytan> udslogger well, we can :) Just leave the one with gray fotter :D
<sheytan> hey, check this out http://sheytan-files.xt.pl/kubuntu-ad.mp4
<nUboon2Age> Bringing Kubuntu on Ubuntu One to fruition >>>>  i started a team on LP called KubuntuOne, with the membership open (at least for now):  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntuone  udslogger / apachelogger said he'd consult to help it happen.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where are you?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: outside bonaire 1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why? were in Curacao 1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh that got delayed on hour
<Riddell> press F5
<Lex79> lol
<shadeslayer> :P
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116682
<ubottu> KDE bug 116682 in general "Support fingerprint reader login in kdm" [Wishlist,New]
<Lex79> Riddell: I'm glad if you can "push the button" to move kdebase from binary new....please :P
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger#KDE
<shadeslayer> maco: where are you? need to talk
<udslogger> Sput: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot81.png
<maco> shadeslayer: im in kernel session
<udslogger> did you ever see that?
<shadeslayer> oh my
<udslogger> I was like messing with zoom and now my quassel is all broken
<maco> shadeslayer: bonaire1
<shadeslayer> maco: ok ill meet you at 6 when everything is over then 
<freeflying> Riddell, qt patch review session finished?
<shadeslayer> udslogger: that is as broken as rekonq
<Riddell> Lex79: onto it
<shadeslayer> freeflying: post poned
<Riddell> freeflying: delayed until next hour
<Lex79> thanks
<freeflying> shadeslayer, Riddell thanks
<maco> shadeslayer: afraid of kernel folks?
<udslogger> Sput: apparently my text column was right underneath the timestamp column....
<udslogger> sorta strange
<Riddell> Lex79: accepted
<Lex79> thanks :)
<sheytan> hey guys. Like my ad? :D
<freeflying> sheytan, what is that
<sheytan> freeflying http://sheytan-files.xt.pl/kubuntu-ad.mp4
<freeflying> sheytan, should it be "the way you want"
<sheytan> freeflying damn. yes, it should :D
<sheytan> sorry 
<sheytan> will fix it :D
<freeflying> sheytan, good job :)
<sheytan> freeflying thank you :)
<ScottK> http://pastebin.com/FmnjA0ia
<shadeslayer> sheytan: dude, fix the file mimetype
<sheytan> shadeslayer you mean?
<shadeslayer> Length: unspecified [text/html] << from wget output
<shadeslayer> text/html for a mp4 ... NOT GOOD
<dasKreech> That would explain why rekonq keeps spitting garbage
<dasKreech> and curl gets me a javascript output
<Riddell> fabo: ping
<Riddell> fabo: if you're around join us in #ubuntu-uds-curacao12
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna: hi!
<JontheEchidna> hi
<dasKreech> how are you?
<JontheEchidna> pretty good
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna: Who is in charge of the weather desktop now?
<JontheEchidna> I still take care of it so that it doesn't completely break or anything
<dasKreech> ok 
<dasKreech> Does it use the Weather dataengine?
<JontheEchidna> dasKreech: Yep
<JontheEchidna> in fact, the weather wallpaper was what prompted support for dataengine use in wallpaper plugins
<dasKreech> That's what I was trying to remember
<dasKreech> thanks
<CIA-96> [muon] jmthomas * 1190098 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/FilterWidget.cpp SVN_SILENT: Style fixes
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-27
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: can you retry? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sip4-qt3/4.11.1-0ubuntu1/+build/2014822
<Lex79> thanks
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: done
<Lex79> k
<Lex79> oh I didn't see python2.7 is ftbfs
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190119 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ (6 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-96> Birth of a new Config class. It's a wrapper around the libapt-pkg config API,
<CIA-96> providing a KConfig-like API to the world. Let's start off read-only for now, as
<EagleScreen> kgmailnotifier has not debug symbols in the debug repository
<JontheEchidna> Unfortunately, I think QApt::Config is more robust against failure than APT's config parser. I cannot test the failure handling of QApt::Config because APT fails to initialize when junk data is in apt.conf v.v
<JontheEchidna> but I guess that's what you get when you work with a 13 year old library
<JontheEchidna> well, it does initialize. It just reports to have 3 million packages available, but isn't actually able to show packages
<JontheEchidna> nevermind. It doesn't initalize. LibQApt doesn't seem to be catching the error and throwing an InitError in that case...
<JontheEchidna> Apt is still braindead because it could easily ignore the junk at the end of the file
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190132 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Throw an InitError in two more places that it can occur. Make a private throwInitError function since we are now using the exact same code in 3 places
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190133 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp worker.h) Handle the additional potential init failure points in the worker, too.
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190136 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (config.cpp config.h) Add writeEntry functions for bool, int and QString types. All that's left is to write a function that can actually write to disk in the QApt Worker, and use it here.
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190139 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (8 files in 2 dirs) Add a worker function to write a file to disk. Config can now read and write to disk int, bool and QString APT settings. \o/
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, didn't imagine I'd get that whole thing done in an evening. Qt is great.
<JontheEchidna> g'night
<fabo> Riddell: have some logs about the #ubuntu-uds-curacao12 meeting
<fabo> Riddell: it was midnight when you pinged ;)
<sheytan> Kubuntu ad, this time with free music and fixed text http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JJFySfHaqo :D
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190313 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Add a method to get the Backend's Config pointer.
<eMyller> sheytan_: hey! :)
<eMyller> needs some design @ ad
<udslogger> Riddell: do the gudielines also apply to us?
<Riddell> udslogger: I agree we shouldn't have the circle in aubergine
<maco> udslogger: i think we get our own colour scheme
<udslogger> ^^
<udslogger> I was refering to spacing and stuff :P
<Riddell> yes i think the spacing is sensible for us to keep
<sheytan> eMyller hey :)
<sheytan> eMyller how's the html5 player? :)
<eMyller> sheytan: you told me a flash one would be used Oo
<sheytan> udslogger i think we did. Or i was with someone else. Anyway, did you see the ad? we can add this little boy. It's only 1mb :D
<sheytan> eMyller nope, flash as a secondary one
<sheytan> eMyller but we have time :)
<sheytan> flash is a crap
<eMyller> sheytan: http://videojs.com/
<eMyller> am gonna use it :)
<udslogger> sheytan: 1mb is a lot
<eMyller> it = videojs, not flash
<sheytan> udslogger we can remove some stuff from the example content :D
<eMyller> ad on the site? OH NOES
<eMyller> at least not as a video/with audio
<udslogger> sheytan: we do not have an example content?
<sheytan> eMyller is this done by you?
<sheytan> udslogger i didn't say that  :P
<eMyller> sheytan: nope
<udslogger> sheytan: we do not have example content!
<eMyller> sheytan: i still have to code a site for my js project :0
<eMyller> * :)
<sheytan> eMyller but this java script, not html5 right?
<sheytan> udslogger yes, i know, i didn't say we don't have. I said we can remove something to pu there the ad. Remove something to make space :D
<eMyller> "html5" (as people call) is composed also by js stuff.
<udslogger> ah right
<udslogger> what would you like to remove?
<udslogger> french translations?
<udslogger> libreoffice?
<shadeslayer> KDE?
<sheytan> udslogger sometime ago i saw there examples of open document files. Is this still there?
<udslogger> no
<udslogger> that is what I am saying
<udslogger> :P
<sheytan> eMyller well, ok ;) But when we get this one, can we change the look of it? :)
<eMyller> sheytan: yeah :)
<eMyller> gimme the style and i code it asap
<sheytan> udslogger ooh :( Anyway, if there will be some space available, you can include the ad :D
<udslogger> what would the point be
<sheytan> eMyller i already sent it to you :)
<udslogger> you do not need to advertise something someone is already trying or even installing
<eMyller> sheytan: i lost my hd :D
<eMyller> sheytan: please send me again @ pvt
<eMyller> oh wait
<eMyller> ubuntu one :)
<sheytan> eMyller ok, tell me if you have it
<udslogger> shadeslayer: manpage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<udslogger> shadeslayer: hello hello!
<udslogger> shadeslayer: dude!
<sheytan> udslogger well, you're right :D
<udslogger> shadeslayer: HALO!
<udslogger> shadeslayer: ...
<eMyller> how can i install ubuntuone here? (maverick)
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: where you guys at
<udslogger> shadeslayer aint is getting no notifications
<eMyller> forgot the resource.
<udslogger> DarkwingDuck: nakkid meeting
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> i was staring at the spreadbuntu page
<udslogger> maco: Riddell: what happened to the hot tub plans btw?
<sheytan> eMyller kubuntu ?
<udslogger> shadeslayer: manpage!!!!!
<eMyller> sheytan: sure
<shadeslayer> we are so geeky, sitting next to each other and IRC'ing
<udslogger> oh 
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<maco> udslogger: the security people yelled at us that the hot tub was closed
<sheytan> eMyller i don't think you can. You need use browser
<udslogger> I am ultimate geek
<shadeslayer> one man page coming right up
<udslogger> I got myself a Qt tattoooooo
<eMyller> sheytan: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/install-ubuntuone-alpha-1-for-kde-in.html
<shadeslayer> ^ yea
<udslogger> maco: wtf
<shadeslayer> eMyller: that is unmaintained 
<sheytan> yeah
<shadeslayer> or whatever is a alias for gnome
<maco> apparently it was 2300 and thats too late to be surrounded by water
<udslogger> maco: we should tell mark so he can ensure we get special hot tub permission ^^
<shadeslayer> hot tub rekonq bashing
<eMyller> shadeslayer: it was working before Oo
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: +1
<udslogger> shadeslayer: manpage!!!!
<udslogger> eMyller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375145 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One should have a KDE client" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<sheytan> eMyller http://pastebin.com/Q141eXkU
<shadeslayer> eMyller: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375145/comments/35
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375145 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One should have a KDE client" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<eMyller> :\
<eMyller> shadeslayer: do you use the gnome client?
<shadeslayer> i dont use U1
<shadeslayer> as simple as that 
<eMyller> cool :)
<shadeslayer> even if a client exsisted, i dont think ill use it :P
<eMyller> dropbox instead?
<eMyller> shadeslayer: any special reason?
<shadeslayer> eMyller: just dont really need a file sharing service :P
<shadeslayer> i can just upload to p.u.c or rapidshare or whatever
<shadeslayer> ( u1 is a good concept, just that i have no use case for it )
<shadeslayer> udslogger is doing some scary stuff right now
<shadeslayer> and his desktop is all fluffy
<udslogger> how is that scary
<eMyller> hehe
<eMyller> udslogger: any code to share? :)
<eMyller> sidenote: gnome's ubuntuone client is working here and syncd is running. :)
<udslogger> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Man Pages
<udslogger> one version of how to make a manpage
<udslogger> eMyller: its in bzr branches all over launchpad
<udslogger> also newboon2Age wants to continue it, so you should talk to him
<eMyller> kay
<drdanz> Hi! is there any plan to backport kdevplatform 1.1 and kdevelop 4.1 to maverick?
<newboon2Age> continue which udslogger?
<newboon2Age> scarey shadeslayer?  i don't understand what you mean
<newboon2Age> We need to complete kubuntu on U1.  incorporating kde is very important to making U1 accessible by other distros, etc.
 * txwikinger cannot join the uds channel for the rekonq session
<Riddell> ** rekonq session moved to 11:00
<Riddell> i.e. one hours time
<Riddell> drdanz: hi
<Riddell> drdanz: it's in the beta PPA due to lack of testing time https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<Riddell> please try it out and let me and shadeslayer know how it works
<txwikinger> Riddell: you are moving a lot of sessions
<txwikinger> same room?
<Riddell> txwikinger: it won't be in a room so no audio feed I'm afraid
<drdanz> Riddell: I will try it, thanks!
<txwikinger> bummer
<txwikinger> so much for remote participation.. that session I was really interested in
<txwikinger> well.. stupid me... should have come to UDS :(
<udslogger> Riddell: you should come to bonaire1, should be interesting
<udslogger> ScottK: the hooks on the arm box are sort of missing important ones :P
<udslogger> like the one running apt-get update before doing stuff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: works for me ( just kdevelop ), ill package the rest of kdevelop when i get some time
<udslogger> shadeslayer: how is the manpage coming along?
<shadeslayer> pretty good
<udslogger> why is it not done? :P
<shadeslayer> im listening to their discussion
<udslogger> that is like 5 minutes of work :P
<udslogger> shadeslayer: you are not, you are obviously chatting on irc :P
<shadeslayer> udslogger: multitasking :P
<udslogger> ScottK: also maybe we should look into cowbuilding, (de)compression of the pbulder tar is just to darn slow
<shadeslayer> udslogger: since it does has no --help-qt or --help-kde options, can i remove it?
<udslogger> shadeslayer: you want to remove multitasking? :O
<udslogger> are you applying for a job at apple?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> from the man page
<shadeslayer> can i remove the --help-qt and --help-kde options
<shadeslayer> lol
<udslogger> well
<udslogger> yes?
<udslogger> obviously? :P
<shadeslayer> udslogger: http://pastebin.ca/1974730
<shadeslayer> udslogger: looks ok?
<udslogger> is it pornstack?
<shadeslayer> yes
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190401 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/config.cpp Better handling of existing keys and appending new keys to the end of the file.
<shadeslayer> udslogger: did you look at the man page?
<udslogger> no
<udslogger> it is not SFW
<shadeslayer> wha
<dasKreech> hi hunger
<hunger> dasKreech: Hello
<dasKreech> How are?
<shadeslayer> udslogger: whaaaa
<udslogger> is it the devil?
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<udslogger> shadeslayer: how does that manpage help exactly?
<udslogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manpage
<shadeslayer> it tells the user what it is
<udslogger> Man pages (short for manual pages) are the extensive documentation
<udslogger> *extensive*
<shadeslayer> what WMIface is
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> fffff
<udslogger> the control file tells the user what it is
<hunger> dasKreech: Great, how are you?
<shadeslayer> im so royally screwed
<udslogger> also the user will hopefully know what it is by the time he had installed it
<udslogger> you are not royal
<udslogger> :P
<dasKreech> hunger: great :) following Telepathy stuff
<dasKreech> Tubes are interesting
<udslogger> and if you were, you surely should not tell jr ;)
<hunger> dasKreech: I', only great since I no longer do that:-)
<udslogger> shtylman: I got a battery warning notification again
<udslogger> shtylman: also shadeslayer has all messed up quassel notifications
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> so rekonq is not the only broken Qt app
<shtylman> udslogger: if only I was at UDS
<shtylman> oh... if only
<dasKreech> hunger: I know :) But it's still interesting :)
<drdanz> Riddell, shadeslayer: Installation of kdevelop 4.1 from beta archive was smooth, it starts without any apparent issue, sessions, projects and opened files are correctly restored from 4.0.2, and git integration seems to work. I will let you know if I encounter any problem later. If you want me to test for something in particular just ask!
<txwikinger> rekonq session on irc in this channel?
<shadeslayer> nooo
<shadeslayer> drdanz: awesome
<Riddell> drdanz: groovy
<Riddell> txwikinger: in 10 minutes
<txwikinger> ok
<dasKreech> well I'm off
<dasKreech> *waves*
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> where can i find the blueprints of the new unity from uds? :D
<sheytan> anyone have them? :D
<txwikinger> unity? Do we use unity in Kubuntu?
<shtylman> no
 * txwikinger thought unity is a Gnome shell
<Riddell> ** http://piratepad.net/appdev-n-kubuntu-rekonq-wishlist
<Riddell> sheytan: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n?searchtext=unity
<txwikinger> ok.. rekonq
<txwikinger> Do we have a document for the wishlist?
<Riddell> txwikinger: http://piratepad.net/appdev-n-kubuntu-rekonq-wishlist
<Riddell> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/rekonq/Roadmap is upstream's roadmap
<nixternal> Riddell: you guys in a room for this one? I don't see it on the list anymore for today
<Riddell> nixternal: sorry no room
<Riddell> but feel free to chat here
<nixternal> roger that
<Riddell> I just want it released in time for natty
<shadeslayer> oh Lex79 is here as well :)
<Riddell> and a clear button on the URL bar
<Riddell> and then I'm happy
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<txwikinger> Is there any way the extension support can be bumped up?
<Riddell> I suspect not, it needs someone to code it and that's not easy
<Lex79> ho
<shadeslayer> only if we get more coders
<Lex79> hi shadeslayer :)
<Riddell> extensions are on http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/rekonq/Roadmap
<shadeslayer> nikhil is already working on it
<Riddell> but http://gitorious.org/~nikhilm/rekonq/nikhilms-mainline/commits/extensions hasn't had commits in a while
<Riddell> txwikinger: what do you need extensions for?
<shadeslayer> yes, because he had exams :P
<txwikinger> a firebug kinda thing
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: is that like the webinspector thing
<txwikinger> Well.. webinspector is missing some stuff
<txwikinger> like console.log message
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/z4wpL
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<txwikinger> and messages from the server backend
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: yes webinspector does css inspection, but not javascript debugging
<shadeslayer> ok, i did not know that
<nixternal> Riddell: fyi, bonaire 7 room, that topic has been cancelled. people are just chatting amongst themselves in there
<ScottK> We aren't moving
<Riddell> http://piratepad.net/appdev-n-kubuntu-rekonq-wishlist
<shtylman> put the address bar under the tabs
<shtylman> it makes more sense
<shadeslayer> isnt it just easy to do Ctrl+A and Del ?
<shadeslayer> ( to clear the urlbar )
<nixternal> make 'Yahoo Sports' work :)  can't easily get to my fantasy football page from rekonq like I can with ff or chrome
<nixternal> stuff doesn't work there
<shtylman> overall I am pretty happy with rekonq...  the nice thing with chrome is that it doesn't have the title bar
<shtylman> which means more vertical space.. cause titlebars are a waste of space :)
<nixternal> nevermind. some reason in rekonq i was logged into yahoo as 'nixternal' and not my real account
<shadeslayer> http://piratepad.net/appdev-n-kubuntu-rekonq-wishlist
<Riddell> valorie_: http://piratepad.net/appdev-n-kubuntu-rekonq-wishlist
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: http://piratepad.net/appdev-n-kubuntu-rekonq-wishlist | Kubuntu 10.10 is out! | what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges | congratulations to debfx
<nixternal> plus i hate that i can't disable it from asking me to store or not store the password when logging into sites
<shtylman> ++nixternal
<ScottK> nixternal: Put it in the piratepad
<nixternal> Sorry, the all-new att.net Mail does not support your browser.  <- odd that I get this seeing as it is webkit
<shadeslayer> nixternal: uh.. you can disable it for one site with "Never store password for this site"
<nixternal> that disables it for one site, i don't want to ever have it ask me, like ff and chrome can do
<nixternal> i hate the kde way of doing it, it is shit
<DarkwingDuck> Do I dare ask about FTP suppert within? rekonq? :P
<valorie__> ok, now paste it again?
<shtylman> can we just ship google chrome?
<shtylman> ScottK: :p
<jjesse> that would be nice :)
<ScottK> shtylman: No.
<valorie__> chromium, you mean?
<shtylman> yea
<ScottK> Can't ship that either.
<ScottK> Security team hasn't accepted it in Main.
<DarkwingDuck> valorie__: http://piratepad.net/appdev-n-kubuntu-rekonq-wishlist
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/rekonq/2010-July/001521.html
<valorie__> thank you!
<crimsun> I've been using rekonq while at UDS; it's quite nice.
<nixternal> it is quite fast for me
<nixternal> the yahoo issues is a let down since i use yahoo for my fantasy football
<DarkwingDuck> I like the speed and I have switched fairly well
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: +1
<shtylman> I have been using rekonq on my laptop
<shtylman> with raster render engine it is nice
<shtylman> don't have some of my chrome extensions
<udslogger> it is so cold in here :(
<shtylman> which might be a deal breaker in the end.. I dunno
<jjesse> am i the only one who doesn't use extensions on his browser?
<shadeslayer> everyone is now discussing Quassel
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> jjesse: same here
<shtylman> KONVERSATION!! :p
<Riddell> nixternal: "rekonq had me signed in with my 'nixternal' account" signed into what?
<nixternal> Riddell: fixed it on ppad
<nixternal> had me signed in as nixternal to yahoo.com, and today was the first time i used rekonq, so i know i never logged into yahoo.com before
<nixternal> same with gmail. so rekonq is using username/passwords from kopete. it has to be
<txwikinger> quasseln == German word for konversation :p
<jjesse> must be lunch break :)
<Riddell> nixternal: the question is if that's a feature or a bug
<Riddell> nixternal: I think it's rather that kopete and rekonq both use the normal kde services for cookies and usernames/passwords
<nixternal> Riddell: i would guess a feature, and if so, a bad feature, at least for me
<maco> i really wish i could unlock the screen by typing in my password *sigh*
<udslogger> !find libnepomukutils
<ubottu> Package/file libnepomukutils does not exist in maverick
<udslogger> !find libnepomukutils.so
<ubottu> Package/file libnepomukutils.so does not exist in maverick
<rbelem_> udslogger, any clues?
<udslogger> no
<udslogger> rbelem_: is that our 4.5.2?
<rbelem_> udslogger, hum...
<rbelem_> udslogger, i just found the error :-(
<rbelem_> my fault
<udslogger> I know :P
<rbelem_> ahaha :-D
<udslogger> what else would it be :P
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190430 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/config.cpp - Fix a bug where a newline would be added each time Config wrote to APT's config. - Change the runtime settings in the writeConfig functions, so that we can actually use our new settings before restarting.
<udslogger> here there be phonons
<udslogger> shadeslayer: you build it into one
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> udslogger: how?
<CIA-96> [muon] jmthomas * 1190432 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/ (5 files in 2 dirs) FEATURE: Add an option to configure whether or not a package's recommends should be treated as dependencies. CCMAIL:633295@bugs.launchpad.net
<shadeslayer> udslogger: nvm
<udslogger> lord google ftw!
<CIA-96> [muon] jmthomas * 1190434 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ChangeLog ChangeLog++
<CIA-96> [muon] jmthomas * 1190435 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/TODO Update TODO
<udslogger> ScottK: for the sake of minimal delta I am trying my fix with cdbs, if we are fortunate phonon should be fixed in like a few minutes
<shadeslayer> udslogger: http://pastebin.ca/1974839
<shadeslayer> sheytan: dude, did you add neon PPA?
<sheytan> shadeslayer i even installed stuff, but when i go to /opt/... and run startkde it says that kconfig4something isn't found
<sheytan> i think some path problems
<shadeslayer> hmm
<sheytan> but the file is ofcourse there
<shadeslayer> probably because we need to fix the vars 
<shadeslayer> udslogger: ^
<sheytan> shadeslayer would be cool. i want to test KDE but i don't have time to setup slackware :D
<sheytan> it takes the whole day :D
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<udslogger> I have a var in my bag
<shadeslayer> udslogger: is that why its so jumpy?
<udslogger> shadeslayer: what exactly changed with the manpage?
<udslogger> it still is not a manpage
<shadeslayer> there is now a new para :P
<udslogger> wow
<shadeslayer> :P
<udslogger> still not fitting the description of a manpage
<shadeslayer> yeah im working on it
<shadeslayer> Project Neon FTW!
<shadeslayer> kill them man pages!
<ScottK> udslogger: Excellent.
<rbelem_> udslogger, shadeslayer, what is project neon?
<shadeslayer> :O
 * shadeslayer faints
<udslogger> rbelem_: pornstack
<rbelem_> :-D
<ScottK> rbelem_: It builds kdesvn trunk packages for the current Kubuntu release.
<shadeslayer> stupid qtwebkit
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190439 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/config.h Document QApt::Config
<rbelem_> hum...
<rbelem_> cool
<rbelem_> shadeslayer, try qtwebkit2.1. it is much better
<udslogger> mgraesslin: can you get me a trace that was incomplete WRT graphics driver
<shadeslayer> rbelem_: dude... im working on qtwebkit for neon ;)
<shadeslayer> and it isnt building
<rbelem_> oh!
<udslogger> *broken*
<rbelem_> shadeslayer, join #qtwebkit and poke some guys :-)
<shadeslayer> udslogger: quilt can push the patch in but it fails on lp : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58272128/buildlog.txt.gz
<udslogger> what patch?
<shadeslayer> i can apply the patch locally :S
<shadeslayer> 0001_fix_symbols_visibility_for_webcore.diff
<udslogger> ...you probably broke something...
<udslogger> ScottK: root@kubuntu-efikamx00:~/phonon-4.7.0really4.4.2# dpkg-deb -c ../phonon-backend-xine_4.7.0really4.4.2-1ubuntu2_armel.deb  |wc
<udslogger>      39     236    3276
<udslogger> something that checks for if armel
<udslogger> export CXXFLAGS += -Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb
<udslogger> endif
<udslogger> all you need
<ScottK> udslogger: Thanks.
<rbelem_> shadeslayer, build bots for qtwebkit trunk http://build.webkit.org/waterfall?category=core
<shadeslayer> much more difficult when you have a patch against trunk
<rbelem_> shadeslayer, and qtwebkit2.1 http://webkit.sed.hu/buildbot/waterfall
<shadeslayer> no no no no
<shadeslayer> rbelem_: i have a patch, it applies against trunk locally but in the buildd it doest
<rbelem_> shadeslayer, ok
<sheytan> shadeslayer Quintasan I'm starting to create the PN subpage for the kubuntu page. :D
<sheytan> any plans to make amarok ubuntu1 music store? :D
<shadeslayer> lulz ^
<sheytan> shadeslayer i think, that you (pn team) should write a short how to for project neon. Will be cool :D
<shadeslayer> that is the plan
<sheytan> shadeslayer i'm already working on implementing it on the page :D
<sheytan> i mean from the design not code way :D
<drdanz> Riddell, shadeslayer: kdevelop 4.1 from beta worked like a charm but crashed when I closed it.
<drdanz> The kde crash handler button "Install Debug Symbols" doesn't work... "The packages containing debug information for the following application and libraries are missing: /usr/bin/kdevelop"
<drdanz> This is a backtrace of the crash: http://pastebin.com/u5QKaf8r, I tried installing libkdevplatform-dbg, but I can't get any better result
<drdanz> I cannot reproduce the crash just by opening and closing kdevelop (I will see in the next days if I get the crash again) and I also believe that it is something unrelated to packaging...
<shadeslayer> drdanz: not so helpful :(
<shadeslayer> drdanz: the backtrace is quite useless.... 
<ScottK> Riddell and udslogger: phonon uploaded.
<udslogger> sweetness
<udslogger> ScottK: in order to get graphics driver dbg symbols we need to switch kubuntu-debug-installer to ddebs
<udslogger> apparently graphics drivers do not have dbg packages in the archives
<ScottK> udslogger: Is there a significant downside for that?
<udslogger> a) PPAs do not have dbgsyms
<udslogger> b) you cannot misc dbg with dbgsym - hence the user must not have dbg packages from the archive installed
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> That latter bit I didn't know.
<udslogger> well, if one dbgsym package depends on another that conflicts with a dbg symbol -> hell
<ScottK> Right.
<udslogger> especially since they will not have proper conflicts in the package relation
<ScottK> So can we tell if the user is using PPA packages and behave differently?
<udslogger> yes, but no, how should it behave?
<ScottK> Install -dbgsym if there's no KDE PPA stuff and also bring in vido drivers and install -dbg if things are from a PPA.
<ScottK> I'm curious what xorg-edgers does then.
<udslogger> ScottK: what if once dbgsym was installed and the user since switched to a ppa?
<ScottK> That's the point where we need to tell the user "In order to do anything useful, we need to remove a lot of packages and download a bunch of new ones, would you like to go ahead?"
<txwikinger> maco, scottk, anybody wants to answer this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/9785 
<udslogger> ScottK: that sounds overly expensive TBH
<ScottK> udslogger: I agree it's not idea.
<ScottK> idea/ideal
<ScottK> Alternatively, can we get the X team to add dbg packages?
<udslogger> worth asking
<udslogger> though in the long run we need to go with dbgsym anyway
<udslogger> though that kind of stands and falls with launchpad growing support for dbgsym in ppas
<shadeslayer> Question: Can i ask just for Kubuntu and not order Windoze :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Talk to zareason
<shadeslayer> ScottK: already looking, but will Dell do that 
<ScottK> txwikinger: I think if you us dimap instead of imap you can.
<shadeslayer> ( the answe is NO :P )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: They will do only Ubuntu, but they don't support Kubuntu.
<ScottK> For internal reasons they are only going to do one Linux desktop.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i asked them if i could drop Windows from my system when ordering and they said no
<txwikinger> ScottK: You want me to relay that answer?
<ScottK> txwikinger: Sure.  dimap is more reliable anyway.
<txwikinger> yeah. I know.. I used dimap since last year when you told me
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you order a system for which Ubuntu is available, it comes with only Ubuntu.
<freeflying> shadeslayer, then you can order an ubuntu preload dell notebook
<txwikinger> however, the last version of kmail spins 100% cpu for me
<ScottK> txwikinger: Tell them that too tough.
<shadeslayer> the XPS didnt have it... so *shrug*
<ScottK> txwikinger: In maverick?
<ScottK> Works for me.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's not for all models.
<shadeslayer> i want dell to have it available for every model
<shadeslayer> yeah ... see
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> udslogger: qtwebkit daily builds active \o/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^
<udslogger> back to basics
<udslogger> shadeslayer: arent you supposed to create a flipping manpage?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> rekonq hacking first
<shadeslayer> or
 * udslogger feels like punching shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> lol
<txwikinger> udslogger: Eh.. no violence
 * udslogger notes that the feeling just shifted to target someone else
<valorie_> shadeslayer: http://imagebin.ca/view/b25Lnjoz.html
<valorie_> firefox bookmark buttons
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<valorie2> see what I mean?
<shadeslayer> valorie2: the one in the URL bar?
<shadeslayer> or in the bookmarks bar?
<valorie2> right below the URL bar
<shadeslayer> ok got it
<valorie2> I dragged down my gmail and identica buttons
<shadeslayer> hmm
<valorie2> chromium can do it too
<valorie2> same way
<shadeslayer> udslogger: okularpart doesnt support it
<shadeslayer> udslogger: send me the link
<udslogger> http://www.cs.umd.edu/~samir/498/Amazon-Recommendations.pdf
<udslogger> shadeslayer: I just checked
<udslogger> IT DOES
<ScottK> udslogger: They claim to have -dbg packages.  Could you join #ubuntu-x?
<CIA-96> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101027192603-kzto5iuvvptg20bx * debian/ (24 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-96> koffice (1:2.2.83-0ubuntu1) natty; urgency=low * Merge with Debian git remaining
<CIA-96> changes: - Add build-deps on librcps-dev, opengtl-dev, libqtgtl-dev,
 * txwikinger tries to figure out if anybody assigned him any action items
<shtylman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBacklog
<shtylman> we should look at adding and maintaining this document :)
<txwikinger> shtylman: yes indeed
 * txwikinger wonders how ScottK gets to do any paid work
<txwikinger> if I would read all the channels I am in, I would not do anything else
<txwikinger> hmm.. which session should I goto now?
<txwikinger> So what was the conclusion from last session?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: Riddell is going to schedule another session to complete the discussion
<txwikinger> cool
<txwikinger> when?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> udslogger: where are you?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: probably tmmrq
<shadeslayer> tmmrw
<txwikinger> ok
<txwikinger> no more Kubuntu session left today, right?
<shadeslayer> dont think so
<shadeslayer> im in the backports one
<Riddell> txwikinger: when would you like me to schedule it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: who's the guy that wanted me to get a server for KDE?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its sayakb from #kde-www
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you get one?
<Riddell> I think so :)
<shadeslayer> ( you could proabably ask anyone in #kde-www to set it up or whatever )
<Riddell> ScottK: I take it I need to reschedule the kolab server session?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hes busy speaking backport language in Bonaire 1
<shadeslayer> :P
<udslogger> shadeslayer: visiting mickey
<udslogger> like srsly
<shadeslayer> udslogger: whaaa
<shadeslayer> udslogger: where?
<shadeslayer> :P
<udslogger> disney world
<shadeslayer> udslogger: really?
<shadeslayer> why did you not tell me!!!!
<ScottK> Riddell: Shoot.  Yes.
<ScottK> Didn't see it.
<shadeslayer> udslogger: damn you!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go to reception quickly and ask if there are any more tickets left
<shadeslayer> coming
<udslogger> maco: yes you can ask me for c++ ;)
<Riddell> ScottK: I guess I need to e-mail paul and ask for a time
<udslogger> in fact you can also come and sit next to me and ask me in person ;)
<maco> udslogger: too late, Riddell got it
 * maco compils
<udslogger> ohke ^^
<maco> *compiles
<maco> not quite done, but...close!
<udslogger> so, why did I start quassel actually...
<shtylman> ScottK: I sent the tweet to kubuntu_news asking for the logo change
<shtylman> shall see if anything comes of it
<ScottK> shtylman: Thanks.
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> it turned out sooo bad
<rgreening> lots of turbulance in koffice
<shtylman> rgreening: how come?
<rgreening> some split about to happen. just reading th elists on kde now
<shtylman> what split?
<shtylman> more drama?
<rgreening> yar
<shtylman> what is it this time?
<lontra> hi where can i get a .svg of the new kubuntu icon?
<shtylman> who is complaining about what?
<shtylman> lontra: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<maco> Riddell: can you come to bonaire 7?
<lontra> shtylman: thanks
<lontra> shtylman: do you know where i can get just the icon and not the wording or is it there too somewhere?
<shtylman> lontra: just download the whole svg and delete the wording
<shtylman> :)
<lontra> hmm i'll see what i can do
<shtylman> inkscape is a good editor for that
<shtylman> I guess we should post just the icon someplace
<lontra> shtylman: yeah i was going to try inkscape
 * udslogger turns into a butterfly and flies away
<lontra> shtylman: yeah that's not working too well for me
<shtylman> lontra: what format do you want the icon in? svg?
<lontra> yeah
<Riddell> maco: what's in bonaire 7?
<lontra> shtylman: i want it to replace the kmenu icon
<shtylman> are you running lucid?
<lontra> maverick
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> there is already an icon packaged
<lontra> oh
<shtylman> if you click on other icons in the (change icon dialog) for the kmenu
<shtylman> you will see the icon
<lontra> oh you're right!
<lontra> much easier ;)
<lontra> thanks
<udslogger> dantti: if the pk transactions database is busted the daemon will go down and there is no way for a user to know what is going on
<udslogger> kpk will just say that a transaction failed or something
<udslogger> there really should be a way to recover from that ... like if the database is busted, just remove it and recreate
<shadeslayer> udslogger: whats KonqSettings::openWithItems() ?? ideas?
<udslogger> it opens with items
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: ping ping
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: pong
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: ping ping ping
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: pong pong
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: pong pong pong
<maco> udslogger: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qdomnamednodemap.html  <-- this is confusing :(  
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: yo, can you try kubuntu-debug-installer /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/dri/i810_dri.so
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> phail
 * JontheEchidna loads up gdb
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: for me it seems m_backend->packageForFile(file); is not returning anything
<udslogger> not entirely sure if it is my system or qapt
<udslogger> maco: how so?
<udslogger> maco: where are you?
<JontheEchidna> it should at least return 0 if no package was found
 * udslogger is a bit bored here
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: no
<udslogger> 2 is return for no package found
<udslogger> #define ERR_NO_SYMBOLS 2
<JontheEchidna> I mean, packageForFile
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521019/
<udslogger> shadeslayer is copying code from supremekonqueror and does not know what it does :P
<shadeslayer> hahha
<shadeslayer> :P
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: oh, well, does it not return 0?
<shadeslayer> ( thats true :P )
<udslogger> my gdb is a bit strange today, so I couldnt tell
<JontheEchidna> lemme start gdb
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> supreme udslogger's gdb is broken
<shadeslayer> along with his polkit
<udslogger> I did not say broken, it is just acting strange
<udslogger> maybe it is having a bad day
<shadeslayer> broken .... strange.... big difference 
<udslogger> like it also went drinking with ScottK
<JontheEchidna> aha
<JontheEchidna> it's crashing in package->installedFilesList()
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: doesnt crash here :O
<ScottK> ;-)
<udslogger> just goes I aint not knowing that stupid package you stupid fplease
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh 
<JontheEchidna> oh, it crashes here
<JontheEchidna> thought that was what you were talking about
<udslogger> shadeslayer just explained to me that qmax(1,0) will return 1 :P
<JontheEchidna> Though I think I know what recent change broke that
<shadeslayer> :P
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: no, it returns nothing and in turn means kdi will not find a dbg package
<shadeslayer> udslogger is getting old 
<udslogger> which sux
<udslogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: wouldn't /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/dri/i810_dri.so already be in a -dbg package?
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: oh
<shadeslayer> udslogger should train me to become next udslogger
<udslogger> ah
<udslogger> ehm
 * udslogger is ashamed
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: thanks tho, you caught a crash in trunk
<udslogger> well
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so doesnt work either
<ScottK> udslogger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon/4:4.7.0really4.4.2-1ubuntu2
<udslogger> kdi also terminates with 2
<ScottK> Thank you.
<udslogger> yay
 * udslogger is supreme
<shadeslayer> ScottK: only 2 vars left to fix
<shadeslayer> and then rekonq should have open with
<udslogger> so he said without knowing what the code actually does
<udslogger> ...
<shadeslayer> udslogger: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+recipe/qtwebkit/+build/5794
 * udslogger is going to look for maco
<udslogger> ...
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190494 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Only do removeLast on non-empty file lists. ;-) Fixes a crash in trunk. Thanks to udslogger.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you show https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+recipe/qtwebkit/+build/5794 to someone who works on lp ?
<shadeslayer> something is broken
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm not sure who to talk to on LP stuff.
<maco> udslogger: im in the big hallway next to the curacao little hal
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: I checked, and adding the qDebug function to line 7 did make it output the correct package name: http://paste.ubuntu.com/521028/
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: I can confirm the failure though
<JontheEchidna> I'll dig around in k-d-i
<shtylman> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBacklog 
<shtylman> got some blueprints/piratepads with items needing adding?
<shtylman> I will gladly add things
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> ill ask stevek
<CIA-96> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101027214815-nnv9ro1sm60as5rz * src/DebugFinder.cpp Indentation fix.
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: I know what the problem is
<JontheEchidna> DebugFinder::getDebPkg only tries adding -dbg or -dbgsym to the package's source package name
<JontheEchidna> e.g. kate's debug symbols are in kdesdk-dbg
<JontheEchidna> but the intel driver is in libgl1-mesa-dri
<JontheEchidna> and libgl1-mesa-dri's debug symbols are in libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg
<JontheEchidna> but libgl1-mesa-dri's source package is mesa
<JontheEchidna> should be easy enough to add a fallback for binary package name + "-dbg" || + "-dbgsym
<JontheEchidna> "
<debfx> JontheEchidna: it should look for the .so file in /usr/lib/debug instead of guessing the debug package name
<JontheEchidna> debfx: that would only work if the debug package was installed
<shadeslayer> plugActionList ... what is that!!!!!!
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: http://imgur.com/BSfTg
<udslogger> maco: QString code = node.attributes().namedItem("code").nodeValue();
<udslogger> yippeee
<debfx> in that case it needs to depend on apt-file :P
<JontheEchidna> apt-file is unreliable. it didn't work for me for all of the karmic and lucid cycles
<CIA-96> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101027215907-izdf056nsh7dui85 * (debian/changelog src/DebugFinder.cpp) Some packages' debug packages follow the format binaryPackageName + "-dbg". Use this as a fallback in case the semi-standard sourcePackageName + ("-dbg" || "-dbgsym") rule hasn't been followed.
<debfx> it works for me but reimplementing it wouldn't be hard
<debfx> the only issue is that the Contents files are quite large
<JontheEchidna> wow, finally works in natty
<debfx> ok, they are very large (17 MB) ^^
<JontheEchidna> what would be cool is if there could be a -dbg naming standard
<JontheEchidna> maybe we could get the "-dbgsym from ddebs.ubuntu.com" thing working more reliably. Then we would know that it would be sourcePackage + -dbgsym
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: you wanna release an 11.04ubuntu1 of k-d-i or should I?
<JontheEchidna> oops, left in a few kdebugs
<debfx> how is ddebs.u.c unreliable?
<JontheEchidna> k-d-i's support of it is
<JontheEchidna> doesn't check to see if it's in the sources.list
<JontheEchidna> so if it wasn't already enabled, it's going to be pretty much useless
<CIA-96> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101027221142-35lbblrwga51j3ch * src/ (DebugFinder.cpp DebugFinder.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-96> kDebug() cleanup. Also rename getDebPkg to getDbgPkg. I changed the
<CIA-96> functionality of getDebPkg into a debug package getter during the QApt port, but
<JontheEchidna> not any fault of the ddebs repo
<debfx> ah, yes
<JontheEchidna> I think that if the user wants to search for dbg symbols it should: 1) Add ddebs uri to sources.list, 2) check for updates, 3) Install dbg packages, 4) remove URI and re-update in the background
<JontheEchidna> wouldn't be too hard, since all you have to do is plunk down a file in /etc/sources.list.d/, get the gpg key, and update the cache
<JontheEchidna> */etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<JontheEchidna> and as it just so happens, I wrote a "write file as root" function in the QApt Worker for config writing that could be used for this
<debfx> that wouldn't work for ppa packages though
<JontheEchidna> true...
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190510 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/config.cpp SVN_SILENT: Style fix.
<JontheEchidna> It'd be neat if you could run pkgbinarymangler on ppas for dbgsym separation only
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-28
<txwikinger> ola.. que me cuentas?
<txwikinger> +H
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Add it to build-depends.
<JontheEchidna> can't exactly ask everybody to change every package in every ppa to add it, tho
<CIA-96> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1190530 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/config.cpp SVN_SILENT: Whitespace
<ScottK> Sure, but we could do it for Kubuntu PPAs.
<CIA-96> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101027234533-ac6iii1xwlgvtwqt * debian/control Keep kchart package for now
<ScottK> FYI, phonon built on armel and I've given Riddell a proposed debian/rules change based on the fix for that to see if he can build qt4-x11 in the armel PPA he has access to (it won't build on my box the way it's set up at the moment).
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, good point. That would ensure that we could always have a debug package for every package in the PPA
<JontheEchidna> which have a significant userbase
 * starcraftman waves hello to kubuntu-dev and DarkwingDuck :)
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys... starcraftman is a KDE user with dev aspirations. Let's give him a warm welcome 
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: ^^^^^^ Already starting. ;)
<Lex79> only KDE packages?
<Lex79> welcome starcraftman :)
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Excellent.
<ScottK> starcraftman: Welcome.
<starcraftman> hello Lex79, and ScottK guess I'll just be sitting for now and see as I get free time. I been meaning to get into linux dev but being coop uni student = low free time. 
<ScottK> starcraftman: You are using Kubuntu now?
<starcraftman> ScottK: For a while now, long time Ubuntu user I suppose. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/starcraft.man
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: just add pkgbinarymangler to kde-sc-dev-latest dependencies in the ppa package, no?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: that'd do it
<Lex79> ok
<ScottK> starcraftman: Nice.
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: I have another rekonq request... form field and text input spell check... unless I'm missing something somewhere... 
<txwikinger> what's cooking?
<Sput> that reminds me, I meant to try starcraft 2 in wine
<starcraftman> ScottK: hmmm, so are you in charge? Looked through links seem to be focused on natty, any that go over team organization?
<ScottK> starcraftman: Not in charge.  Just one of the contributors (who is heading off to dinner).  We can chat later though.
<starcraftman> ScottK: later then, enjoy supper. I'll be around.
<CIA-96> [muon] jmthomas * 1190553 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add the ability to change how often APT auto-cleans obsolete cached package archives. Making the General settings page layout HIG-compliant is on my todo.
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: are you using git for muon?
<shtylman> if not... why not?
<markey> hey kubuntu devs
<markey> I have a packaging request:
<markey> http://git-annex.branchable.com/
<markey> this tool seems very useful
<markey> (making backups with Git)
<\sh> markey: wishlist bug against ubuntu? ;) or bribe harald ;)
<markey> I think offering apachelogger a kiss would work best ;)
<markey> or, promising Riddell to say something nice about Kubuntu ;)
<markey> actually I already did that
<markey> so maybe he will be nice :)
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> is there a todo for natty already? ;)
<Sput> "make it work and make it shiny"?
<ulysses> world domination?
<al> is udslogger behind this? http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/
<nigelb> sheytan: zarro boogs? ;)
<nigelb> al: tis not pink :p
<al> close enough ;)
<ulysses> al: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/fluffy/
<al> yea, that's what i remembered
<al> could be the 2nd version ;)
<nigelb> The famous, but unfortunately now deserted Hannah Montana Linux also used Kubuntu as a base. We are currently working on some minor disturbances, so that soon you will be able to run an early alpha version of Fluffy already.
<nigelb> al: ^^
<al> i see :>
<udslogger> shadeslayer: http://www.disneyphotopass.com does show a stupid message in rekonq - go do something
<udslogger> markey: that reminds me that I still need to snuggle with Riddell
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: feel free to release kdi
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> I am also tempted to release a first alpha of LibQApt 1.1, so that k-d-i can use the pretty includes :P
<udslogger> also
<udslogger> http://twitter.com/sil/status/28985698311
<udslogger> :D
<JontheEchidna> and for that reason alone :P
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: that is a perfectly fine reason
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll do a release of both over the weekend
<udslogger> kool
<Riddell> udslogger: the hot tub is just over there
<udslogger> Riddell: oh, btw, we need to schedule a hot tub session, somehow ad-hoc hot tubbing does not work out ;)
<Riddell> hot tub with irn bru this evening?
<JontheEchidna> not much kubuntu things going on today
<udslogger> Riddell: sounds, just set a time for it
<udslogger> *sounds good
<Riddell> three sessions if you include agateau's git one
<JontheEchidna> oh? I just saw the natty community one
<JontheEchidna> which unfortunately falls right on my only class of the day: http://imgur.com/PE1ax
<Riddell> udslogger: I think we should go to universal studios thingy tonight then come back in time for an irn bru session
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you have a really skiving timetable
<udslogger> jussi, shadeslayer: photo download is 15 bucks, so please find me when you have a minute, so that we can choose the best one
<Riddell> only 8 classes a week?
<Riddell> udslogger: ksnapshot is your friend
 * JontheEchidna learned a new british slang word today
<udslogger> lol
<JontheEchidna> in exchange I have a crapton of 3 hour classes
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: I have 4 hour classes and yet my schedule is filled up with stuff :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> udslogger: where are you?
<udslogger> shadeslayer: roundtable
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<udslogger> though there is no round table
 * JontheEchidna gets back to homework
<udslogger> or maybe it is not
<udslogger> I dunno
<udslogger> I just went into some room
<udslogger> cause the spying on users session was moved back
<shadeslayer> ^ i want to go into that but its clashing with git for bzr stuff
<shadeslayer> oh
<udslogger> dang
<shadeslayer> udslogger ScottK build is still stuck :P
<sheytan> Hey
<udslogger> yo
<sheytan> which package do i need to install to get sporano working with virtuoso?
<sheytan> soprano compiled from sources (as well as kde trunk, too)
<udslogger> jono wants my hat...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: So go hunt someone down.
<sheytan> anyone? :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im sitting with Jorge ... he says, it looks as if its dead
<udslogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot82.png or http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot83.png or http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot84.png or http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot85.png
<shadeslayer> funny
<shadeslayer> udslogger: last one opens in rekonq instead of gwenview
<jjesse_> i love the pink
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> udslogger: take 83
<shadeslayer> i think we should just take one and be done with it....
<udslogger> for 15 bucks I want the best one :P
<jussi> Im not bothered, whichever you like
<Sput> I know the one with the ears and the nose!
<Sput> oh wait, it's jussi.
<jussi> hahah
<jussi> Sput: ScottK has some thing to convey to you with regard to building quassel on android...
<Sput> do we have Qt on Android yet?
<ScottK> jussi: I forgot the details.  
<jussi> Sput: yes
<Sput> I'm hearing its getting closer at least
<ScottK> Sput: We do, but it's qml only or something.
<ScottK> If only there had been less alcohol and more sleep between when we talked to Thiago and now.
<shadeslayer> lol ^
<jussi> I heard something along the lines of "you have a canvas and you can paint anything on that" or something
<shadeslayer> ScottK: they killed the build again and are looking into it ...
<Sput> ScottK: good thing I have a qml branch on gitorious. which doesn't see any work because I still don't have any device I could build quassel for
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Great.
<Sput> also, qml was missing... features last time I played with it
<Riddell> ScottK: server natty kolab tomorrow at 11:00/16:00 in #ubuntu-uds-curacao12
<jussi> Riddell: 1+2
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks good.
<ScottK> Riddell: I see a different spec in that slot.
<Riddell> jussi: you changed it?
<shadeslayer> udslogger: your going to... Bonaire 8?
<jussi> yeah, its forwarded, so not really a big thing, but still...
<udslogger> I am sitting somewhere
<udslogger> no clue where
<udslogger> ask valorie
 * udslogger is clueless here
<jussi> bonaire 5
<jussi> udslogger: 
<udslogger> thank you
<udslogger> shadeslayer: I am in bonaire 5 it seems
<shadeslayer> hmm
<udslogger> I am not in the channel
<udslogger> omg!
<shadeslayer> im just outside bonaire 1
<udslogger> I am inside the bonaire5 channel
<jussi> our door is open..
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> udslogger: i thought you had to do something?
<udslogger> we have an open door policy it seems
<shadeslayer> like
<udslogger> shadeslayer: like?
<shadeslayer> kick something
<shadeslayer> or soemone
<shadeslayer> *someone
<udslogger> I did?
<udslogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> good :P
<udslogger> it is windy in here
<jjesse> not as windy as in the midwest :)
<udslogger> I would not know
<jjesse> 30mph winds
<jjesse> with gusts up to 50
<udslogger> ScottK: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=91110&p=175637&hilit=kubuntu#p175637 thoughts?
<udslogger> what i mph? :P
<udslogger> "multiple processes, honestly"?
<jjesse> 48.28 km/h according to google :)
<udslogger> ic
<udslogger> jussi: you know it would be very good if the chat clients would use a bigger font setting than default
<udslogger> you cannot read soup in the back
<jussi> lol
<jussi> ahh you mean the projector font?
<udslogger> yeah
<udslogger> on that note, I think it would be very cool to have kubuntu switch font settings around for screens that are projected
<udslogger> like switch to a different konsole profile with bigger fonts and stuff
<udslogger> kate too
<udslogger> nothing is more annoying than when you are having some talkthing and want to project code and compile that and no one sees anything because the font is not projector appropriate
<ScottK> udslogger: Complain to notmart is my idea.
<ScottK> Acutally explain the problem and ask him how to troubleshoot it works very well IME.
<ScottK> shadeslayer should do it and make sure it works with rekonq too.
<udslogger> shadeslayer: go fix bookmarks
<udslogger> and where is the manpage
<shadeslayer> whu
<shadeslayer> whu
<udslogger> while I am at it
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> wha
<shadeslayer> huh?
<jussi> lol
<ScottK> shadeslayer: See udslogger's last ping to me.
<shadeslayer> will do
<udslogger> "I avoid Qt apps because once in a while one pulls in most of KDE and all its Phonon garbage. Last thing we need is *another* sound system competing for resources."
<udslogger> that is so silly
<shadeslayer> udslogger: where are you? your not in bonaire 8!
<davidbarth> welcome unity places fans!
<shadeslayer> uh
<davidbarth> gobby document link: other-dx-n-unity-places-api
<shadeslayer> davidbarth: wrong channel? :P
<davidbarth> njpatel is presenting slides atm
<davidbarth> oops, sorry
<shadeslayer> np
<ScottK> Riddell: Can we push kolab back again.  There's a spec I submitted next hour that I missed before.
<maco> udslogger: do ever use the debugger in kdevelop?
<udslogger> I do not use kdevelop
<maco> udslogger: and are you wearing mickey's hat from fantasia?
<udslogger> kdevelop == ui design fail
<udslogger> yes I am
<udslogger> ^^
<udslogger> also it got lights built in :D
<maco> so i guess i wait til after this session to ask agateau how to debug
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: where did you end up at?
<maco> or i just ask you how to make the thing print to the terminal when i run it
<udslogger> DarkwingDuck: git4bzr users
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: Ah
<udslogger> maco: kDebug()
<maco> i thought in c++ it was something like..   cout << "stuff to print";    or is it >> cout?  hrmph
<udslogger> unless it is Qt only
<udslogger> then you go qDebug()
<Riddell> ScottK: push kolab back to when?
<maco> um ok
<udslogger> both are used like qDebug() << "hi there";
<udslogger> maco: please note that for qDebug you need to build in debug mode to get output
<ScottK> Riddell: Good question.  I'll look into it.
<ScottK> Riddell: How about 1500?
<udslogger> shadeslayer, jussi, rbelem: I am going to get pic #3 then?
<shadeslayer> no problem
 * shadeslayer just created a new gpg key
<rbelem> udslogger, :-D
<udslogger> btw, who has the pluto pic?
<shadeslayer> udslogger: just the download is 15 USD?
<shadeslayer> udslogger: me
<udslogger> yeah
<udslogger> shadeslayer: can you ship me the pluto one
<shadeslayer> udslogger: ill mail it to you, the cord is back in the room
<udslogger> dang
<udslogger> come to think of it, I am not sure about the data on my google card ^^
<shadeslayer> i have a memory pro 2 stick, so if you can get a card reader
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im following this : http://ekaia.org/blog/2009/05/10/creating-new-gpgkey/ , do i need to 'Change Prefrences', 'Set Primary UID' and 'Add subkey for Encryption'
<shadeslayer> well.. the blog says skip the add subkey thing
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I last made a new key in 2006.  How much do you imagine I recall about it?
<shadeslayer> hahaha :P
<ScottK> The blog is likely to know more than I do about it.
<ScottK> subkeys can be added later.
<Riddell> ScottK: that's 20:00 in Scotland, I can check if that's ok with paul
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<udslogger> shadeslayer: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot86.png
<udslogger> more bugs
<shadeslayer> huh?
<udslogger> is that qtwebkit?
<udslogger> "Your Disney Digital Download order has been received and is in process. You will be receiving an e-mail when your Photos are ready to be downloaded from your account. "
<CIA-96> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101028144037-ub2usppvrxom7eae * src/DebugFinder.cpp Whitespace
<Riddell> 15:34 < padams> on a friday night after a long week.... very badly.... like i said.... if needs be, we can coordinate at a later time in #kolab or wherever
<Riddell> 15:35 < padams> this might not be a bad idea as it will grab more attention form the kolab.org community and not just kolab sys
<Riddell> ScottK: ^^
<CIA-96> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101028144307-sh17dbw5brdeshv1 * src/DebugFinder.cpp compile++
<CIA-96> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101028144315-j50j01boo1xi08ln * src/DebugInstaller.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-96> We don't need to initialize these in the constructor initializer. As a
<CIA-96> non-pointer data type, the QStringLists were already initialized globally within
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Maybe we should just have a session on wishlist to move forward and then we can coordinate later.  I know enough to write the wishlist.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
<CIA-96> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101028144804-37u22t9wpwg85qrl * src/ (DebugInstaller.cpp DebugInstaller.h) Oh, those were pointers to QStringLists. They really don't need to be, though. We can pass by reference easily enough to other functions, and otherwise we have to worry about deleting them manually.
<CIA-96> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101028145639-spk4my5rrxvab3ch * src/ (DebugInstaller.cpp DebugInstaller.h main.cpp) Less heap action
<Riddell> ScottK: so move kolab server to 15:00 tomorrow?  (clashes with xorg requirements that you're subscribed to)
<udslogger> mgraesslin: http://blog.samat.org/2007/02/18/gpg-public-key-signing-post-party-automation-with-kmail
<udslogger> shtylman: mgraesslin's laptop just made noise along his notification
<shtylman> ...
<maco> udslogger: woo! i got the next dropdown filled properly
<maco> Riddell: you have a mobile carrier in the uk called "3"?  
<udslogger> yay
<Riddell> maco: yes, Hutchison, they're made of money
<maco> udslogger: turn around
<maco> udslogger: spacer is there now :P
<maco> udslogger: ithought matthias was you. whoops
<shadeslayer> udslogger: http://pastebin.com/TLKgf4JV
<CIA-96> [libqapt] gmartres * 1190699 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/includes/Config Add missing forward include
<CIA-96> [muon] gmartres * 1190700 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (6 files in 3 dirs) Use Solid::Networking to disable the "update" and "apply" buttons when the network is down
<shadeslayer> udslogger: dude, its not installing man pages
<shadeslayer> udslogger: http://pastebin.com/4NGBJSrB
<shtylman> Riddell: do you have a list of piratepads for kubuntu sessions?
<Riddell> shtylman: in my browser history :)
<Riddell> but I've been pasting all the ones to the Proceedings pages
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UDSProceedings/N
<jjesse> are those kubuntu specific or not?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> but most sessions haven't bothered to use them despite jono's pleading
<shtylman> Riddell: haha. .. k I will track down the kubuntu ones
<maco> Riddell, udslogger: i think its done
<maco> oh wait. jussi pointed out i still need to do the country code --> country name mapping + flags for bonus points
<maco> ok, all the *functional* *logicy* parts are done
<CIA-96> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101028175949-wxjt0aghzcmif1dq * debian/changelog choqok (0.9.92-0ubuntu1) natty; urgency=low * New upstream release
<txwikinger> So we are a downstream project now?
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> txwikinger: what do ya mean?
<shadeslayer> haha
<txwikinger> that was just said in the plenum
<shtylman> is that good or bad?
<txwikinger> Well. if we are siblings, we should not be a downstream project
<shtylman> but we aren't really siblings
<jjesse> maybe step brothers?
 * txwikinger is just picking words
<shtylman> heh
<jjesse> same mother different fathers (gnome vs. kde)
<jjesse> mother = cannonical
<shtylman> haha
<\sh> hum?
<\sh> downstream project?
<maco> QComboBox::setCurrentIndex() is laughing at me right now :(((
<markey> udslogger: have you snuggled with Riddell yet?
<Riddell> how does this read? http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4346
<jjesse> reads fine to me
<jjesse> like the title
<jjesse> freaked me out a bit :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lol
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think one of the pics is added twice
<shadeslayer> the group photo thingy
<maco> Riddell: s/patched/patches/
<Riddell> maco: ta, fixed
<Riddell> maco: someone wanted you
<Riddell> or rather he wanted "someone who knows Washington DC"
<maco> um ok? who?
<jjesse> batman
<Riddell> Indian chap
<Riddell> name begins with V
<maco> amit?
<maco> oh
<maco> V? no idea
<shadeslayer> maco: vish
<shadeslayer> probably
<maco> oh vish ok
<jjesse> maco where abouts DC world do you live?  next week monday i'll be in beltsville MD, and tuesday/wednesday i'll be in roslyn area
<maco> um whats he look like?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://blog.ratonred.com/2010/10/pardus-2011-beta-with-new-pm/
<maco> jjesse: i live in arlington, aboiut 2 miles from rosslyn
<shadeslayer> maco: you told surbhi about me? :P
<maco> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> :)
<maco> grrr
<maco> Riddell:  where are you? can you look at this code and tell me why .setVisible(true) ISNT SETTING VISIBLE?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: dantti if either of you can implement that, i shall push for having muon/kpk on the CD :>
<shadeslayer> maco: feel free to paste code, were not listening :P
<Riddell> maco: I'm in the talks
<Riddell> maco: if I stare at the tail in the wrong way without my glasses I can justabout see how it could be a greyhound, but not much
<shtylman> Riddell: are you going to the LightDM session?
<Riddell> shtylman: no but rbelem should
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> I will as well
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dude.... sign my key :P
<shtylman> ScottK: don't do it!
<shadeslayer> shtylman: notification: I shall strangle you
<shadeslayer> :>
<shtylman> -.-
<freeflying> Riddell, ping
<JontheEchidna> all the UDS sessions going on now are boring :(
<shtylman> haha
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Riddell, are you in any session now?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes but nothing important
<Riddell> just a random gnome session I thought I'd gatecrash
<freeflying> Riddell, do you mind a conversation now? or some other time frame?
<Riddell> freeflying: now is fine
<ghostcube> o/
<freeflying> Riddell, which room are you in?
<Riddell> antimony 3
<Riddell> are you at UDS?
<freeflying> Riddell, yes
<udslogger> markey: no, omg
<udslogger> Riddell: where are you? we need to snuggle...
<markey> udslogger: omg. I made some nice promotion for Kubuntu on the Podcast interview. but only after Riddell had promised to me to snuggle with you...
<markey> he'd better keep his promise
<udslogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/21766940000.jpg
<markey> hah, you are starting to lose hair :) admit it, you have been using OpenSUSE secretly!
<\sh> (harald + jonathan + mark) * snuggle == HELP !
<udslogger> markey: secretly??? :O
<markey> yep
<markey> it does that to you
<markey> look at Coolo for the end result
<markey> (just takes about a year more)
<CIA-96> [muon] jmthomas * 1190749 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonMainWindow.cpp I noticed a few crashes when closing muon very quickly after opening it, when things are still loading. As a workaround, don't let the app closed until things are initialized.
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I do have this, but it doesn't do much more than display packages at the moment: http://imgur.com/kmUHo (install button don't do squat yet)
<CIA-96> [muon] jmthomas * 1190752 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/OriginView.cpp Icon update
<JontheEchidna> lol
<udslogger> :D
<udslogger> he asked for it
<JontheEchidna> what'd he do?
<udslogger> he wanted me kicked
<JontheEchidna> the horror!
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: it says like one ;)
<JontheEchidna> I really just threw that model/view together after I got the delegate working
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: it says like one ;) ;)
<udslogger> jussi: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<udslogger> jussi: hello hello
<udslogger> jussi: hello!!!
<udslogger> jussi: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/21766940000.jpg
<udslogger> jussi: hey
<udslogger> jussi: dude!
<udslogger> jussi: geezer!
<udslogger> jussi: ....
<udslogger> jussi: HELLO
<udslogger> JUSSI!
<maco> udslogger: i put in kDebug()'s and it thinks its unchecking
<udslogger> just use a proper solution !!!!!!!!!!
<udslogger> jussi: hello!!!!
<udslogger> jussi: hai!
<udslogger> jussi: you there...
<udslogger> oh cmon
<udslogger> jussi: HALLO~!O!O!Igth][
<udslogger> jussi: you cannot just kick me
<udslogger> you need to tell me why 
<udslogger> and warn me
<udslogger> !!!1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1
<udslogger> I will complain to the IDC board!
<udslogger> this is outrages
<udslogger> ...
<\sh> udslogger: how many drinks? ;)
<udslogger> \sh: none
<\sh> udslogger: unglaublich
<shadeslayer> udslogger: :|
<udslogger> \sh: yeah ^^
<\sh> udslogger: but you are in the states...a lot of koks on the dollar bills ;)
<shtylman> \sh: btw.. thank you for the recommendation of puppet last UDS. .. we have been using it with great success
<\sh> shtylman: no problem...we do have fun with puppet too :) right now working on multi instance tomcat6 stuff :)
<sheytan> udslogger is that a qt tatoo? :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yeah
<sheytan> Cool :D
<shadeslayer> Qt on neck
<shadeslayer> yeah they have a whole stack
<sheytan> i thought about getting one with kubuntu logo ;D
<Riddell> hi sheytan, some of the artwork we'd like done this cycle include wiki theme, cdimage page theme, installer slideshow and cd covers.  are you interested in helping with any of that?
<sheytan> Riddell i'm interested in all of that :D The problem is i can't promisse i will do all. I don't know how much time will i have :)
<sheytan> am looking for a payd job. Need to live :D
<shtylman> Riddell: should probly prioritize that list some
<Riddell> of course that's the same for everyone
<shtylman> sheytan: ;)
<maco> Riddell: 'cept you. you get paid to work on foss
<shtylman> every time someone says foss I think of floss
<sheytan> Riddell a dream job would be to create artwok and get payed. I even looked at such but they want all that adobe stuff, flash and things ;//
<Riddell> shtylman: foss and floss are both messy acronyms for the same thing
<sheytan> Riddell what is all that about "dropping kde desktop" thing? :D
<shtylman> haha
<sheytan> do yout want plasma-netbook as default?!
<shtylman> plasma netbook sucks
<sheytan> yeah, a bit
<shtylman> a big bit :)
<sheytan> Riddell could you explain? :D
<Riddell> sheytan: KDE branding has changed.  the desktop is now called Plasma, KDE is the team of people who make Plasma (and 100 other software projects)
<sheytan> Riddell uff, i was afraid you want to develop new desktop shell :D
<Riddell> I did add a note at the bottom of my blog to explain that, maybe not everyone has read to the end :)
<sheytan> oh yeah, it's there :D
<sheytan> Riddell lots of informations from the wiki we include on the new web page. I think this is a way better way to get informations for new users as well as new developers
<sheytan> so we can simplify the wiki when creating a new theme ;)
<Riddell> sheytan: "the new web page" is the new design you've been working on?
<sheytan> Riddell yes. We already have lots code done (ofirk did this job). Now he's busy on the uni
<sheytan> so we have a little pause 
<Riddell> sheytan: what still needs done?
<sheytan> but i'm almost done. The text only needs review if it's all correct. I'll ask my friend to do this ;)
<sheytan> Riddell are you on dropbox?
<Riddell> nope
<sheytan> Riddell http://pastebin.com/PZWKybUE
<sheytan> What's besides this left are the video manuals and pdf manuals.
<sheytan> the video will be done by me with some text stuff. I've got a dude from Poland helping me with this :D
<Riddell> sheytan: we have a docs session tomorrow
<Riddell> there's probably overlap there
<sheytan> Riddell well, all we need for users are manuals. Devs have techbase.kde.org :D
<sheytan> on the page with have info about kubuntu irc channels
<sheytan> mailing lists
<sheytan> all that stuff
<sheytan> we even have developers blog list :D
<sheytan> and we're planing to add a microbloggin stuff into the page. let me show you :D
<sheytan> Riddell http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/6246/communityblogsmicroblog.jpg :D
<sheytan> with some desktop feeling :D
<sheytan> i will ask ofir to write a mechanism that will allow new users or developers to request to add their blogs or feeds to the page
<Riddell> sheytan: interesting
<Riddell> sheytan: on the artwork, I'd really like to see it include elements from the KDE artwork
<maco> agateau: you win! a few .blockSignals() sprinkled around fixes it
<Riddell> we had lots of comments on the current design that this was appreciated
<agateau> maco: great!
<Riddell> the circles or other elements from KDE wallpapers
<maco> oh wait.. well it got closer
<sheytan> Riddell, yeah. Let me show you something :D
<sheytan> Riddell it is hard to implement a theme from a wall. It changes ;)
<sheytan> But the cricles yes, this is a good idea :)
<Riddell> doesn't have to be the full wallpaper (it's a website not a wallpaper we want), just something that links it into the KDE artwork
<sheytan> Riddell http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5245/mockupr.jpg
<sheytan> we have almost every thing about kubuntu :D
<sheytan> This page will really interest people with content
<Riddell> ah hah, a description of activities!
<Riddell> I always wondered what those were
<sheytan> you see? :D
<sheytan> even a hard dev can find info there :D
<sheytan> Riddell and this will be our support page http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6510/support2ne.jpg :D
<maco> agateau: ok /now/ i got it.. was missing 1 check in one of those if's
<Riddell> sheytan: what are you doing tomorrow at 12:00 Florida time?
<sheytan> Riddell what time will be in Poland? :D
<sheytan> i hate all this time mess :D
<Riddell> sheytan: 18:00
<sheytan> Riddell i should be at home ;)
<sheytan> have something todo in the city on the morning, t hen i have free :)
<Riddell> sheytan: join us for the session in #ubuntu-uds-antigua2 and audio stream http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<maco> a Qt guy was just sitting next to me going "you should be using QtCreator!"
<sheytan> Riddell i will :)
<nixternal> maco: does qtcreator do python yet? I swore I just read that somewhere
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't think so
<Riddell> maybe you read qt designer?
<Riddell> ScottK: ping
<Riddell> rbelem: are you in the light dm session?
<nixternal> Riddell: yeah, maybe it was designer. i was gonna say, i use qtcreator 2.0.1 and haven't seen python love in it yet
<rbelem> Riddell, yup :-)
<Riddell> groovy
<JontheEchidna> whoa, almost forgot about this session
<Riddell> udslogger, maco, shadeslayer, valorie: have you all blogged yet?
<JontheEchidna> (l10n)
<Riddell> shadeslayer doesn't even have a blog, what decade does he live in?
<rbelem> Riddell, mine are rbelem.info and rbelem.blogspot.com :-)
<rbelem> i'm planning move everything from rbelem.blogspot.com to rbelem.info
<sheytan> rbelem hey, are you a dev or just a user? :D
<sheytan> rbelem and i understand that you write about kubuntu, too? :)
<udslogger> sheytan: yes I have a cute neck
<shadeslayer> :P
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to:  Kubuntu 10.10 is out! | what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges | congratulations to debfx
<rbelem> sheytan, i need to blog more :-(
<sheytan> rbelem if you do, we will include you in 'community blogs' in the new shiny web page of Kubuntu :)
<rbelem> cool :-D
<sheytan> rbelem but as a dev or a user? :)
<rbelem> as a dev
<sheytan> rbelem, sure, welcome there :D
<sheytan> ok guys. /me needs some sleep
<sheytan> bye all :)
<rbelem> thanks sheytan :-D
<sheytan> welcome :)
<rbelem> bye
<rbelem> have sweet dreams
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/v0aQqcpt << whats wrong with that?
* lindbohm.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: http://piratepad.net/appdev-n-kubuntu-rekonq-wishlist | Kubuntu 10.10 is out! | what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges | congratulations to debfx
<CIA-96> [muon] jmthomas * 1190783 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (Application.cpp Application.h) Store the raw .desktop file data as a QByteArray. This reduces RAM usage by ~1.1 MiB, and makes both startup and scrolling of the installer view faster.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/2010-10-29/ | Kubuntu 10.10 is out! | Natty specs http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges | congratulations to debfx
<dantti> shadeslayer: what's up with the link? What you want is the Application rating?
<shadeslayer> that and the whole list of stuff you can see
<shadeslayer> the dark effect and stuff
<maco> Riddell: blogged what?
<Riddell> maco: about UDS!
<maco> oh. umm...no
<dantti> shadeslayer: well < 0.6.1 the list was pretty similar, but ends up it seems better to use as a standard list
<maco> i dont think ive ever blogged about uds...
<dantti> shadeslayer: for the app rating it is planned for 0.6.3 but it relies on app-install having that info
<shadeslayer> dantti: cant you pull that from popcon ?
<dantti> shadeslayer: I can but I need a way to be more cross distro 
<shadeslayer> dantti: popcon.foo.bar ?
<shadeslayer> or does suse not have popcon ?
<dantti> shadeslayer: afaik not all have this data that's why these data need to be in app-install db
<dantti> this way when fedora get's app-install suport it will work out of the box
<dantti> the weird part is that Kubuntu users of KPK 0.6.2 love it, and Fedora users want the 0.6.1 UI back :P
<dantti> about that dark effect I'm no big fan of that, since what I want for newer releases is to reduce the number of dialogs
<dantti> and that effect you get for free with modal dialogs
<dantti> imo what would be great is a screenshot.ubuntu.com with support for more screenshots per app
<dantti> the problem with using debian is that debian stable doesn't look like ubuntu apps
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-29
<starcraftman> hi again ScottK:) There?
<DarkwingDuck> starcraftman: this week is going to be hard to catch him.
<starcraftman> DarkwingDuck: hey there oh dangerous one, alright, we were gonna talk when he got back from supper other day but I kinda crashed :/.
<starcraftman> DarkwingDuck: So, there an intro wiki to dev stuff?
<DarkwingDuck> starcraftman: we are all at UDS so our schedules are like... wacked.
 * starcraftman feels so left out.
 * starcraftman hugs new green psp.
<DarkwingDuck> starcraftman: don't worry... give us a week to sort out and there will be pleanty to do.
<starcraftman> DarkwingDuck: oh ok, no problem, kinda tired today. Had stressful emergencies at work, bah :/
<DarkwingDuck> starcraftman: know that feeling.
<valorie> speaking of uds, are we getting together tonight anywhere?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not... I have some work to do and my knee is killing me.
<DarkwingDuck> jussi went out
<DarkwingDuck> Don't know where anyone else is.
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: when you have time: https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Lex79> 6 rebuilds and 2 new upstream releases
<shtylman_> Riddell: do you have the piratepad for the community session?
<shtylman_> or does anyone have a link to that for that matter :)
<shtylman_> nvm... I have located it
<shtylman_> so I am trying irssi
<shtylman_> and while it does make me look like I l337 haxor... it is bloody complicated
<claydoh> shtylman_: thats why I stick to quassel :), tho not as l33t, still kewl
<claydoh> :)\
<JontheEchidna> as far as cli IRC clients went, I preferred BitchX. But now I use GUI IRC clients because the only place I really used a cli irc client was with NDS Linux
<JontheEchidna> hmm, doesn't look like it's in the ubuntu repos anymore
<shtylman_> it lives!! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBacklog
<nixternal> shtylman: what is complicated about irssi? you quickly learn a few commands and it is golden, for many years to come
<nixternal> i ahve had the same irssi/bitchx config for 15 years now
<hunger_> When will the merging from debian to natty start for real?
<nigelb> hunger: It already has, but debian is frozen right now, so things are a bit slow.
<hunger> nigelb: Ah, that explains it.
<hunger> nigelb: Normally I do get lots more upgrades at this time of the development cycle, so I was wondering:-)
<hunger> Anyother maybe stupid question... Will the decision for unity impact kubuntu in any way?
<udslogger> Riddell: ping
<udslogger> Riddell: hello
<udslogger> Riddell: hey
<udslogger> Riddell: hello hello
<udslogger> Riddell: dude!
<udslogger> Riddell: anyone there?
<udslogger> I tell you, those non-client bound connections will be our down fall at some point
<shadeslayer> udslogger: ??
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.5.3 uploaded \o/
<shadeslayer> udslogger: where are you?
<udslogger> berlin
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> udslogger: which room??
<udslogger> none
<udslogger> I am sitting in the middle of the hallway
<Riddell> udslogger: hi
<udslogger> Riddell: there is plenty of free slots, maybe we should schedule some stuff?
<udslogger> another community session for example ;)
<Riddell> udslogger: tell me what you want and when you want it
<shadeslayer> udslogger: http://pastebin.com/MA1DB7bA
<udslogger> Riddell:  either at 10 or 16:16 ... Kubuntu Natty Community Part 3
<ScottK> Riddell: We still need the Kolab discussion.
<udslogger> dave is in favor of 16:15
<ScottK> Riddell: I believe I'm free at 1000.
<udslogger> shadeslayer: every sentence you mention kubuntu in is a wrong one
<shadeslayer> ...
<Riddell> ScottK: kolab is scheduled for 15:00
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  I think that works.
<Riddell> udslogger: scheduled for 16:16
<udslogger> Riddell: cheers
<udslogger> Riddell: you know, we did want to grouphug our dictator...
<shtylman> hah
<DarkwingDuck> bow chicka bow wow
<udslogger> we should sort of execute that
<shtylman> nixternal: but I don't want to learn!! :p
<shadeslayer> udslogger: do you have the template for the kubuntu slides
<Riddell> agateau: are you in dbusmenu session?
<agateau> Riddell: i am
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> mgresslin wants to implement menu items in the top left window menu
<shtylman> Riddell: nice!
<shtylman> I was gonna suggest something similar to that
<Riddell> shtylman: didn't you already code that?
<shtylman> Riddell: sorta
<shtylman> I was playing around with it last UDS
<Riddell> is the code still around?
<shtylman> and worked with agateau on some requirements for the registration service
<shtylman> but he says it is better now
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> I have the code on my box
<shtylman> but it is probly outdated to the current global menu spec
<shtylman> and I started with my own kwin theme
<shtylman> but we probly want to extend oxygen?
<shtylman> althought this would mean that users should not remove that icon/and or button that gives them the menu
<shtylman> but I would certainly love to see that in natty
<shtylman> make better use of the title bar :)
<Riddell> shtylman: what's the difference between your backlog page and the existing todo page?
<shtylman> Riddell: from what I understand the todo page is per release?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> davidbarth: do we need a session with mgreslin?
<shtylman> backlog is long lived
<shtylman> it also has sub categories.. which I haven't seen in todo page
<Tm_T> gräßlin?
<shtylman> but the biggest thing is that it is long lived
<shtylman> and you can add to it during the cycle
<shtylman> and then start off every UDS reviewing the items there .. mostly to make sure no ideas that we wanted to implement are lost in the wind :)
<Riddell> shtylman: groovy, so I can use the backlog page to start tidying up the proceedings
<Riddell> and as a basis for the todo page
<shtylman> Riddell: yep
<shtylman> that's the idea
<Riddell> now, why are you and scott having a flamewar on kubuntu-devel?
<shtylman> I wrote the backlog from the proceedings I could find (based on your link)
<shtylman> we are?
<shtylman> from my point of view he just clarified what I asked about
<shtylman> cause I didn't know what the specific role of council has been in the past
<shtylman> I didn't sense any hostility :)
<shtylman> <3 scottk
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pingly
<Riddell> the role of the council has actually never been defined, it's just been assumed it gets final say, I wonder if it would be useful to get that recognised or if it would just cause hassle
<shtylman> Riddell: would be useful to do something :) I think keeping the role unclear is a bad idea
<davidbarth> Riddell: yeah, i'd really like to
<davidbarth> Riddell: let me schedule something, there are still slots open
<shadeslayer> now... who would like to make slides for project neon so that i can present a lightning talk
<shtylman> cause then there isn't a clear line on what should be said where .. etc
<shtylman> I dunno what it means to get it "recognised" ... if the kubuntu contributors recognize it.. then that is enough imho
<shtylman> the people can provide power and the people can take power away :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i did not find :-(
<shadeslayer> wha
<shadeslayer> why
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> rbelem: piratepad.net/kubuntu-n-community
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hum... "describe a person that will use kubuntu: age, a"?
<davidbarth> Riddell: is martin around? we're in the dbusmenu session and we have some time to start discussing that if you want
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> dunno what it is tho
<shadeslayer> udslogger: ^^^
<agateau> Riddell: is Martin around?
<davidbarth> or i can add a BoF at noon
<davidbarth> Riddell: agateau: i have added a BoF at 12 today, in curacao 1+2
<Riddell> davidbarth: I have a docs session at 12 so I can't make that
<davidbarth> Riddell: can you pass on the message to martin?
<Riddell> davidbarth: done, martin nods
<Riddell> markey: enough snuggles? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/DSCF5155.JPG
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: EPIC
<JontheEchidna> turns out there are two oxygen-gtk projects
<JontheEchidna> this one is by the lead oxygen dev and seem better
<JontheEchidna> http://gitorious.org/oxygen-gtk/oxygen-gtk/
<JontheEchidna> I just noticed that the gtk-oxygen-engine I uploaded doesn't have the necessary COPYING.LIB, so I'd like that to get rejected so that I can use the package name for this better one :P
<shtylman> taco... go with the better one :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: gtk2-engines-oxygen rejected
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-kdelibs/+build/5990 << idea why it has a dep wait?
<Riddell> "Aptitude couldn't satisfy the build dependencies"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seemed to be a PPA publishing issue
<shadeslayer> sheytan: did project neon work for you?
<sheytan> shadeslayer nope. As i told you yesterday. I complied myself :D
<shadeslayer> oh.. i didnt see that part
<shadeslayer> its broken right now anyways
<dantti> Riddell: do you think all packages to be installable should install the language packs too?
<dantti> Riddell: I can easily force a check for missing language packages before the user install the packages but some users might complaing about the size and for it be a must
<Riddell> dantti: we do already prompt (at least in theory) for missing language packs at login
<Riddell> dantti: the extras.ubuntu.com repository might be interesting to support
<Riddell> they added some extra fields to the Packages.gz file
<Riddell> so that would need to be merged into the existing application databases
<Riddell> dantti: mvo wondered if command line debconf support for pkcon would be possible, I said I'd ask :)
<Riddell> where's rohan?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why aren't you in the queue?
<sheytan> Hey guys :D
<sheytan> anyone to write something like sound indicator from Ubuntu? :D
<shtylman> heh
<sheytan> this would be coller idea then the message indicator :D
<shtylman> talk to agateau about that one
<sheytan> and sound ind. is the one that is cool :D
<Riddell> what should I say in my UDS summary?
<shtylman> everything
<Riddell> i.e. the two minutes I get to talk about Kubuntu sessions at the end
<shtylman> KDE IS THE FUTURE! :p
<jjesse> cannonical has decided due to the anger over switching to unity they decided to go to KDE
<shtylman> haha
<CIA-41> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1191149 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/cache.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-41> Also read the pin file so that settings in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ will work as
<CIA-41> well. I'll see about using pkgCacheFile in QApt::Cache once I can get a feel for
<CIA-41> jmthomas * 1191151 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/src/cache.cpp Backport fix for LibQApt not respecting preference files in the /etc/apt/preferences.d/ dir.
<eMyller> hey
<eMyller> anyone know how can i use the 4th and 5th buttons of the mouse on window behaviors?
<shtylman> buy a mouse with less buttons
<shtylman> ;)
<eMyller> i'd like to set the 4th button (that defaults to Back @ browser) to minimize the window
<eMyller> shtylman: then i won't have 4th and 5th buttons! :D
<shtylman> eMyller: I would ask in #kubuntu (this is a developer channel)
<eMyller> i know
<dantti> Riddell: right but the user will only get firefox localized (for example) at login, which is not very nice
<dantti> Riddell: gnome-packagekit needs a new package, (version 30 or 32 iirc)
<dantti> Riddell: pkcon and gnome-packagekit will get debconf support for free probably next week, Richard coded it wrong yesterday so I guess only next week he will rewrite it
<Riddell> dantti: Richard?
<dantti> Riddell: pk author
<Riddell> he's coding debconf support?
<dantti> for free I mean he is adding it to pk-glib
<dantti> Riddell: yup, it quite simple but he created a file instead of a socket and it didn't work
<CIA-41> jmthomas * 1191154 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h worker/worker.cpp worker/worker.h) Backport the handling of additional error points during initialization that we weren't catching before.
<dantti> eMyller: I saw a blog post on plannet a while back about a trackball mouse which such buttons, and he managed to get it working I believe that this could help
<Riddell> dantti: but but.. he's a Fedora guy, why does he care about debconf?
<CIA-41> jmthomas * 1191155 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Backport the fix for Backend not telling clients that package state has changed after loading a selections file.
<dantti> Riddell: he cares about having PK used anywhere
<dantti> like me I want kpk everywhere not just in kubuntu
<dantti> let's dominate the world :P
<dantti> Riddell: also PK got accepted into Debian after debconf was added :)
<dantti> if Debian wasn't in it's Ice Age there would be packages for it already
<eMyller> dantti: yeah, i was wishing that i could input clicks (like key shortcuts) instead of selecting (Left|Right|Middle) @ Window Behavior » Window Actions
<eMyller> having to use imwheel sucks. :\
<dantti> eMyller: sure, I have a 5 bt mouse too, but I'm too lazy to make it work :P
<eMyller> lol
<eMyller> seriously, having the click choices in a dropdown looks too hardcoded
<eMyller> click choices + (alt + click choices « again)
<Riddell> mgraesslin: how was CSD?
<mgraesslin> Riddell: pretty good - CSD is dead and we came to an agreement how to get what we want to have
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<nixternal> woo, the chicago weather lady hit me up on the twitter
 * nixternal faints
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot whoot
<nixternal> http://twitter.com/#!/Ginger_Zee/status/29113595143 awww yeah! even with my amazingly good looks, she is well out of my league :D
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> NO one is out of your league nixternal
<nixternal> i am out of my own league
<shtylman> hahaha
<jjesse> she used to be one of the weather babes in GR
<jjesse> nixternal she worked for Wood TV (NBC affiliate)
<nixternal> nice
<Riddell> is weather babe a respectful term for a meteorologist?
<JontheEchidna> not really
<nixternal> haha, was gonna ask the same
<jjesse> sry
<Riddell> nixternal: quick ask her on twitter
<nixternal> heck no, she is on my good side right now :p
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: I used https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UDSProceedings/N/Other#Kubuntu Natty Docs
<Riddell> I need to tidy that up
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I could kiss you :P
<shadeslayer> http://piratepad.net/appdev-n-kubuntu-rekonq-wishlist
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<shtylman> someone should maybe add that to the backlog
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UDSProceedings/N/
<Riddell> txwikinger: which UDS did we discuss user profiles?
<udslogger> jussi: you copied my home, so that password reset was not really necessary.... though thanks
<udslogger> jussi: I'll need some software installed though ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: It was the last one.
<jussi> udslogger: what do you want...
<shadeslayer> udslogger: where are you?
<Riddell> how did I do?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: awesome
<shadeslayer> a *bit* lengthy :P
<ScottK> Pirate Pad FTW.
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> ScottK: why are you at the back?
<shadeslayer> come forward!!! .... 
<ScottK> Because being in the back allows me to be out the door sooner.
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> and were out
<txwikinger> Riddell: I have no idea
<txwikinger> which UDS user profiles were discussed
<ScottK> txwikinger: It was lucid
<ScottK> Oh, misunderstood the question.
<ScottK> txwikinger: udslogger is collecting them and will document them.  They were mostly very close to our current userbase.
<ScottK> txwikinger: We could really use a "I'm an ISV and I make money on small business deployments" user story.
<Riddell> jussi: http://www.wekivaadventures.com/contact.php
<valorie> shtylman: sorry for not responding in the session
<shtylman> valorie: no probs
<shtylman> it was mostly food for thought
<valorie> shtylman: sorry for not responding in the session
<valorie> connectivity is crap
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> I am trying to learn irssi
<shtylman> this is painful
<valorie> for me, at least
<valorie> I  can't recall finding any apps overly complex
<shtylman> that is good
<valorie> although I'm dreading learning drupal
<shtylman> heh
<valorie> irssi!
<valorie> not the app for me
<shtylman> that isn't really an app.. although some might claim it is :)
<valorie> Konvi or Quassel
<shtylman> for sure
<shtylman> konvi all the way
<shtylman> I am trying the irssi to see if I will like it
<valorie> ok, I need to go dress for the party
<valorie> ttyl, all
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> enjoy
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-30
<CIA-41> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1191219 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/cache.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-41> Use libapt-pkg's pkgCacheFile for a bunch of cache-related stuff inside
<CIA-41> QApt::Cache, rather than rolling our own. This results in the nice loss of 51
<CIA-41> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1191221 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/cache.cpp SVN_SILENT: Code style
<dipuntu> hi,im trying to setup kde dvelpmt environmt in kubuntu but getting errors
<dipuntu> Error occurs while compling kdelibs
<dipuntu> error is libattica 0.1.90 or highr is required 
<markey> OMG
<markey> picture of the year:
<markey> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/harald.jpg
<markey> apachelogger got a bit fat again :)
<markey> he was much thinner at the MM Sprint
<KRF> lol
<markey> but that hat is special
<markey> I need that too
<markey> KRF: it would suit me, no?
<ulysses> lol
<markey> Mamarok: ^
<Mamarok> seen already, and it is udslogger currently :)
<Quintasan> oh wow
<Quintasan> udslogger: nice hat
<Mamarok> I guess that was at Disney
<Sput> true, he got really fat
<Sput> probably because he stopped smoking!
<Quintasan> brr
<Quintasan> Anyone knows how to log the whole build process from pbuilder to a file? --logfile seems to be ignoring me :<
<tazz_> hey, how do i figure out if amarok in kubuntu 10.10 is compiled with libgpod support ?
<debfx> tazz_: by looking at the build log: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.3.2-0ubuntu4/+build/1984817
<debfx> libgpod support is enabled
<tazz_> grrr, my ipod is not getting detected... :-/
<shadeslayer> morning people
<tazz_> hey shadeslayer  whats up
<shadeslayer> tazz_: also depends if libgpod detects your iPod 
<shadeslayer> tazz_: not alot... tired after UDS, currently at the airport
<tazz_> shadeslayer, true, hence rtfming on libgpod
<shadeslayer> :)
<tazz_> shadeslayer, free wifi ?
<shadeslayer> yus
<tazz_> nice :D
<ulysses> I'll go to the next UDS \o/\o/\o=
<shadeslayer> its in budapest
<ulysses> yeah, the capiatal city of Hungary :>
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> Europe == Quintasan can into UDS
<ulysses> Budapest is only 100 km from here:D
<jussi> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> going hot tubbing? :P
<Guest83625> udslogger: can you check if i left my camera wires and stuff is in the room?
<Guest83625> shadeslayer here
<EagleScreen> hi people, I think we should switch from kcm-touchpad to synaptiks for natty, do you need some help for it?
<debfx> EagleScreen: I completely agree, we need to test synaptiks and then file a MIR
<EagleScreen> thanks debfx, I usually use it and it seems to work well, being a more feature rich tool than kcm-touchpad
<Quintasan> huh, Lex is not here? :<
<Quintasan> Riddell: any idea about this python magic in kdebindings? -> http://pastebin.com/gCeTYmQF
<Riddell> jussi: pong
<jussi> Riddell: 12 near front desk, right?
<ScottK> Quintasan: For pbuilder --logfile did you also give it a file name after (e.g. --logfile log)?
<ScottK> EagleScreen and debfx: We made the same conclusion re synaptiks here are UDS.
<EagleScreen> hi ScottK
<ScottK> Hello EagleScreen.
<EagleScreen> I have checked that all synaptiks dependencies are already in main
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Excellent.  That's one of the MIR requirements to document.
<EagleScreen> I could report a MIR
<ScottK> EagleScreen: That would be very helpful.
<ScottK> If you would like for me to review it when you're done, I'd be glad to.  Just ping me.
<EagleScreen> i am working on it, okay, thanks for the help
<valorie> Jussi, ping from Riddle
<valorie> they are ready to take off
<ScottK> starcraftman: I'm on my way home from UDS, so I should be more available next week (although already Monday and Tuesday look pretty slammed).
<ScottK> In the mean time you might ask for advice from JontheEchidna or Lex79 (who'd not here are the moment) on how to get engaged in Kubuntu development.
<EagleScreen> ScottK: this is the first MIR I write, so please give it a review: http://pastebin.ca/1977357
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> EagleScreen: You can mention that the package support a blueprint from UDS-N in the rationale.
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> I agree
<ScottK> EagleScreen: I would encourage you to organize things with numbered paragraphs that exactly match the numbering in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<ScottK> The ubuntu-mir team is full of people who are very busy and so the easier it is for them to clearly see you've addressed all the questions, the more likely they will get to it sooner.
<EagleScreen> okay, I will enumerate the paragraphs
<ScottK> If it looks hard to understand, they will likely pick another one when they have a free moment.
<ScottK> I'd prefer to review the text in depth after you've reorganized it, but at a glance it seems mostly complete.
<EagleScreen> okay, I will reoganize it better
<ScottK> Thanks.  Ping me again when you're done.
<EagleScreen> may be I will acomplish it tomorrow, today I have to leave soon
<ScottK> EagleScreen: That would be great.
<ScottK> This brings to mind the overall shortage of minions we are suffering.
<starcraftman> ScottK: hi again, ty. I kinda figured you were all busy at uds last week. I need to get sponsored some year but am pretty busy. Maybe I can get a rad employer that pays for such trips.
<ScottK> starcraftman: Canonical is pretty good about sponsoring people who are involved in Kubuntu development.
<starcraftman> ScottK: hehe, I get the drift, we'll see how active I can be. :)
<ScottK> starcraftman: Unfortunately this has been a week off of work for me, so it may be a bit before I'm caught up.
<ScottK> debfx is another one who I think would be a good source of advice on how to get engaged
<ScottK> (Just in case, since this doesn't always travel well over IRC): If you ever think it's possible I might be being sarcastic, the safe assumption is that I am.
<starcraftman> ScottK: got ya, I think I usually pick those things up. It is of course clear from my name that I never play starcraft at all :)
<ScottK> That and having just spent a week interacting with udslogger in person, my sarcasm level is even worse than usual.
<ScottK> (it's all really bad influences)
<ScottK> Not my fault at all.
<starcraftman> ScottK: k then, well no wories, I've plenty of things to do in meanwhile. Like my tdd books and my php one.
<ScottK> starcraftman: php?  Did you say you did programming?
 * ScottK is a bit confused now.
<ScottK> It's OK though.  Time for the airplane, so see you all later.
<starcraftman> ScottK: php is programming too, when I get paid by day to do it. I do Java and C++ too.
<ScottK> Sorry.
 * ScottK has an aversion to php.
<starcraftman> lol
<ScottK> C++ will be extremely useful here.
<ScottK> udslogger: Perhaps starcraftman has potential to be maintainer for Java related KDE bindings since he has both Java and C++?
<starcraftman> Any java projects?
<ScottK> In Kubuntu we have bindings for Java when could sometimes use attention from someone who understands what it's supposed to be like.
 * ScottK really does need to go.
<starcraftman> ScottK: later, have a nice flight.
<starcraftman> Next uds push for Montreal, then I can attend :)
<CIA-41> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1191334 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Use QByteArrays rather than QStrings for parsing/loading package selection files. This makes loading package selection files faster while using less RAM.
<ulysses> még
<ulysses> oops, wrong window
<CIA-41> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1191352 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Pass by reference to avoid deep copy.
<dantti> I'm used to build kde trunk based on http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4  is there any easier way?
<dantti> I need to patch kickoff but I could not build it by simply checking it out :(
<yofel> dantti: iirc that's the easiest way, you could reuse some of the neon stuff if you want, neon doesn't yet have all kde components though https://edge.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+packages
<dantti> yofel: k, thanks
<sresu_> Is it possible to find out which particular thread is being used during communication as part of DBus, when running application?
<CIA-41> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1191385 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Turns out that QString -> const QString& isn't BC. Something for QApt2
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-31
<valorie> has anyone heard from maco, jriddell, uds-logger, or jussi in the last 4 or so hours?
<valorie> they never showed up here, and haven 't responded to texts
<CIA-41> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1191410 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Remove an unnecessary include, and add a few comments
 * udslogger gets to spend like half a day at MCO \\o/
<udslogger> ScottK: we have java bindings :O
<udslogger> shadeslayer: no wires nor stuff
<JontheEchidna> o/
<udslogger> yo JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> so you're just getting back from UDS?
<udslogger> sorta, currently I am waiting at MCO for my flight (which departs at something 21ish)
<udslogger> and I am alrady bored out of my head ^^
<JontheEchidna> MCO == Orlando International Airport?
<udslogger> aye
<markey> is UDS like 3 years long?
<markey> it seems to me like that
<markey> didn't it start ages ago?
<markey> and all that comes out of it is Unity :)
<markey> well done.
<transitlogger> markey: there is more, i just need to get home so I can get things moving
<transitlogger> my battery has reached warning level... o/
<markey> transitlogger: use a 9-cell
<markey> they rock
<markey> I get 9 hours out of it
<CIA-41> [muon] jmthomas * 1191598 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/PackageModel/PackageProxyModel.cpp These don't need to be in the class initializer list, as QStrings a QLists already are initialized as empty when declared in the header.
<CIA-41> [muon] jmthomas * 1191607 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonMainWindow.h SVN_SILENT: Whitespace
<ScottK> nixternal: Can haz powerpc?
<transitlogger> markey: I have a 9 cell battery, thing is, I did not charge it
<DarkwingDuck> Hey transitlogger
<transitlogger> also I would not get 9 hours out of it because I love having fast food/processing - hence I only get 4 or so
<transitlogger> yo DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> transitlogger: where you at in your transit?
<transitlogger> MCO
<transitlogger> (still)
<DarkwingDuck> ahh
<transitlogger> spaceship leaves at 21:40
<ulysses> :)
<DarkwingDuck> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> There is LOADS of talk in my LoCo about Unity
<ulysses> transitlogger: you need a TARDIS
<transitlogger> ohm
<transitlogger> DST is on?
<ulysses> what's DST?
<transitlogger> DarkwingDuck: lovely, if plasma-netbook did not get the same attention I personally would feel neglected
<transitlogger> ulysses: daylight saving time thing
<ulysses> transitlogger: yeah, it's began today
<DarkwingDuck> transitlogger: there is a lot of people making the connection to KDE :D
 * transitlogger notes that for some rason his laptop clock was off 1 hour
<transitlogger> DarkwingDuck: ah, fair enought then :D
<DarkwingDuck> transitlogger: :D Where can I get Fluffy?
<transitlogger> at the website jussi ate
 * transitlogger prolly doesnt have the torrent here
 * DarkwingDuck just spewed his Mt Dew
<transitlogger> lolz
<transitlogger> mt dew is awesomest, one can get to ballmers peek very easily
<transitlogger> anyhow
<transitlogger> DarkwingDuck: just look for the fluffy ppa
<DarkwingDuck> My wife wanted to see it for our daughter :D
<transitlogger> https://launchpad.net/~fluffy-dev/+archive/archive/
<transitlogger> just get the fluffy-unicorn
<transitlogger> uhh
<transitlogger> name confict
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<transitlogger> fregl: we need to rename our unicorn, I have got a new project on my todo that *needs to* go by this name
<transitlogger> DarkwingDuck: https://launchpad.net/~fluffy-dev/+archive/archive/+packages?field.name_filter=unicorn&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<transitlogger> install that bugger and the system should default to a fluffy setup by default
<transitlogger> (that is if the user did not have a custom setting)
<DarkwingDuck> ahh sweet. thanks transitlogger
<transitlogger> hm
<transitlogger> 15k unread mails
<transitlogger> at some point I probably need to start reading them again
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
* transitlogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Natty specs http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges | congratulations to debfx
* transitlogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Natty specs http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges
<CIA-41> [muon] jmthomas * 1191657 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (3 files in 2 dirs) A better name for this function
<nixternal> ScottK: firing up ppc
<CIA-41> [muon] jmthomas * 1191658 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DetailsTabs/ (ChangelogTab.cpp DependsTab.cpp) Less code duplication in DependsTab, along with some initializer list cleanups
<CIA-41> [muon] jmthomas * 1191659 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Style fixes + initializer list cleanup + another comment
<CIA-41> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1191692 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp worker/worker.cpp) These two if statements both result in doing the same thing, so use an || to evaluate both with less code.
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot87.png your software is teh broken :P
<vorian> nice nick :P
<transitlogger> vorian: thanks, I got it for 5024.13 USD @ disney
<transitlogger> that is like 2.30 euros
<transitlogger> markey: btw, since I am not exactly willing to read through all the discussion foo on mering kdelibs into qt ... from a businessish deployment perspective this could very well take away the integration barrier between kdeapps and qtapps making for an overall better user experience - also from an external perspective it makes considerably less sense to have those 2 seperated (as has been pointed out to me that last week some times)
<transitlogger> (in case you want to add that to the discussion ;))
<markey> ugh
<markey> that was long
 * markey tries to read
<transitlogger> ^^
<markey> transitlogger: well yes, that's one of the goals
<vorian> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-24
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118966.0;topicseen they are stalking you now :) 
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<JontheEchidna> >.>
<JontheEchidna> *hides*
<claydoh> I would, have you seen the " is Muon seriously retarded??" thread?
<claydoh> LOL
<JontheEchidna> yeah, lol
<JontheEchidna> that is how I figured out that muon is (still) doing multiarch wrong, but a bug report first would have been nice...
<claydoh> ahh but the forum peeps seldom want to do that :(
<claydoh> but then again, i sholuld take the time to assist in that, or do them myself sometimes
<lnxkde> great job with 11.10 running great and looking great :D
<bambee> hi
<tazz> ih
<Quintasan> Goddamn
<Quintasan> Adding entries into KMenu is not working for me in 4.72
<Quintasan> 4.7.2* can anyone test that out?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Adding how?  Seems to work here.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Like, right click at Kickoff -> 1st option from the menu -> Add new entry -> Try saving
<Quintasan> It shows the percentage bar when saving
<Quintasan> it never displays any number and then it disappears
<Quintasan> and I don't see anything new in menu
<Quintasan> But I get a new desktop file at /home/quintasan/.local/share/applications/
<ScottK> I agree.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Apparently, there are Plasma Active images for Transformer
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://wiki.merproject.com/wiki/Community_Workspace
<Quintasan> ScottK: With what?
<ScottK> I get the same thing you do.
<ScottK> Not sure if it worked before though.
<Quintasan> :/
<ScottK> It looks like the bug is not looking in the .local dir since the files are there
<Quintasan> ScottK: Once I get a VM running and it occurs there too I will report bugz upstream
<bambee> JontheEchidna: muon rocks dude! seriously ! it's definitively better than synaptics :D
<Darkwing> I have some creavite commons stickers if anyone wants me to bring them to UDS
<sheytan> hey guys, what do you think about such thing in KDE desktop http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2011/10/kiedy-dobre-rozwiazania-mogyby-zagoscic.html
<bulldog98> sheytan: I like it, exept the problem, that the activity content (of an other) is not displayable within kwin effect context
<sheytan> bulldog98: if you use activity and preview your desktop with grid view (kwin plugin) you get all the windows on secific desktop + desktops preview so what's the problem?
<yofel> hm, with 4.7.2 in -updates I should be finishing the backports
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-natty] Philip Muškovac * 104 * debian/ (changelog config) New upstream release (svn: 1256933, type: stable)
<valorie> sheytan: "blow their minds"
<valorie> not blow them, please
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> it looks excellent
<valorie> I want Activities to go that last mile and be mind-blowingly excellent
 * apachelogger waves fist about activites
<apachelogger> did I mention that I am being payed to conduct fist waving nowadays?
<valorie> weeeeeee
<apachelogger> I think I might have discovered my true calling
 * valorie looks forward to more fist-waving
<yofel> indeed
<valorie> apachelogger - did you hear that we wrote a book?
<valorie> like, A BOOK
<valorie> sitting next to me
<apachelogger> yes, the intartubes told me
<apachelogger> how many pages?
<apachelogger> does it have nude art?
<valorie> about 80
<valorie> nude parallelograms
<valorie> right on the cover
<valorie> sec
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> a true geeks nude art
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> 80 pages is like supreme
<valorie> when you have a chance, probably like....next year, perhaps you can read and make necessary changes
<valorie> we think it's good, but want it to be excellent
<valorie> so maybe slightly more nude nudes on the second cover
<valorie> wow, bug-fixing and polishing only, it sounds like: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/810
<apachelogger> valorie: I hear yofel would like to model
<valorie> about time there was some focus on that
<valorie> oooo
<apachelogger> ah, always them long blog posts -.-
<maco> people only been begging for years for it...
<valorie> a volunteer model!
<valorie> maco, yes
<valorie> AND a call out for accessability again
<apachelogger> there is no bug you can't fix with fist waving
<valorie> about time......
<apachelogger> works every single time
<yofel> WHAT???
 * yofel hits apachelogger with a konqi figure
<apachelogger> awww, yofi, c'mon
<maco> valorie: given the irc meeting between pen & jono, that doesnt actually mean more canonical resources devoted to it...just more going "pretty please will someone volunteer to help with a11y?" on blogs or something, since there are now a total of 3 programmers on a11y team
<valorie> oh, ugh
<apachelogger> maco: cool
<maco> 1 being luke who does it part-time for canonical, 1 being pinheiro who i think is a kde guy and got contracted by canonical toward the end of oneiric to do some last minute fixing, and one being yours truly
<valorie> otoh, if the programmers were all apachelogger clones......
<apachelogger> why put monies into it if you can suck free labour out of the communities
<apachelogger> omnomnomnom
<maco> (i say luke part-time because he's a fulltime canonical employee who has to split attention between a11y and audio)
<valorie> are you contracting, or ?
<maco> apachelogger: btw, in the responses to jono's survey, someone suggested hiring you
<maco> valorie: no
<valorie> so really, 1.5
<maco> i just occasionally go "are you serious? *sigh* *hack* *poke luke with patch*"
<valorie> not 3
<maco> i meant the entire ubuntu a11y team
<maco> there is no a11y team at canonical, afaik
<valorie> good lord
<maco> most of the a11y team is testers, and there are bugs they're finding that none of us know how to fix
<apachelogger> maco: nice, then again nokia was faster even though they were pretty slow :P
<valorie> does anyone call out shuttleworth on his ... um, hypocrisy?
<valorie> trying to stay family friendly here.....
<valorie> but maybe a11y bugs will be given some priority by canonical?
<maco> the release team does give a crap. if i point out feature requests that would have a significant impact on accessibility-tool users to kate, she'll bring them up with the desktop team to try to get them in, even last minute
<maco> there is a rule in bug triaging that a11y bugs are automatically bumped up one notch on importance
<apachelogger> which reminds me
<ScottK> maco: I think that's true for more people in the release team than just Kate.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we do bug triage, we however do not fix bugs
<apachelogger> I see a fatal flaw there ^^
<maco> ScottK: im sure, just she's the one i talk to most, so if i mention a thing in passing, she'll push for it
<maco> JontheEchidna: btw, my neighbor <3 muon
<apachelogger> kubuntuforums doesn't :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: actually .... what I came to think of the other day... muon and the installer need a busy indication while it is mapping stuff around
<apachelogger> with many super sized repos it can a bit to load
<maco> <annalee> what is this muon business? It looks cool. Is it cool?
<maco> <annalee> it appears to be like kpackagekit but with more features and pretty stuff
<maco> <annalee> ok, well I am interested in this muon, and wish to subscribe to its newsletter.
<JontheEchidna> :D
<maco> ScottK: also, i dont actually know which people are also on the release team. i think maybe you are.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the difference is, triaging bugs often requires much less effort than fixing them :P
<maco> except youre a volunteer so im not sure if you can be
<ScottK> Yes.  I am.
<maco> but i know you have special powers
<ScottK> There's a number of non-Canonical people on the release team.
<JontheEchidna> brb, dinner
<apachelogger> volunteers not being able to be on the release team would be a bit rubbish
<apachelogger> 'a bit'
<maco> i wasnt sure if it was an ubuntu team or canonical team
<maco> like the confusion valorie just had about a11y team
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, but once Darkwing launches our super tirage team we need to flesh out a work flow for getting stuff done
<apachelogger> as the new super team should free up resources for developers
<valorie> myriam/mamarok could be a great resource for that team
<valorie> Darkwing: ^^^
<maco> valorie: a big part of the problem with a11y stuff is the docs are sucky.  cjwatson & kate both said theyd like to help out but dont know how. i said i can just sorta kinda muddle through but not enough to teach.
<valorie> she totally rocks on Amarok bugs
<apachelogger> that is very true indeed
<valorie> maco, nobody is interested in doin good documentation?
<maco> with lots of digging i found a doc that helps with a11y stuff, but a lot of what i was reading was flying over my head too
<valorie> "lots of digging" -- that is no good
<maco> valorie: i dont think anyone in ubuntu or canonical knows the stuff well enough to write it. we're depending on upstream docs buried deep in google
<valorie> maco: want to write a book with me about it?
<maco> i dont know how to do it
<maco> i know how to assign things in glade
<maco> and how to say that a radio button and label go together
<valorie> but we can find people to help
<maco> but just making a window screenreader-happy isnt enough of course
<valorie> if we organize, and glop the old stuff into flossmanuals, then we can find people to help make it usable
<maco> the thing i got kate to put on the schedule very late was making it so that searching "accessibility" in unity didnt come up blank.  the apps are tagged "accessibility" as a keyword in .desktop but keywords were ignored
<valorie> we could make this cross disto
<apachelogger> valorie: if you put nude art on it we could even sell it and make monies to employ someone to actually work on a11y
<valorie> and get lots of people helping
<apachelogger> funny fact part of phonon for quite some time had a string mapping of ally
<apachelogger> ^^
<valorie> another job for yofel!
<apachelogger> yofi, you better be hitting the gym hard
<yofel> . . .
 * apachelogger should do that too FWIW
<valorie> heeee
 * valorie is gonna be making a walking desk Any Day Now
<valorie> sick of sitting all day
<valorie> husband said he would help with the desk part
<yofel> hehe
<apachelogger> what is a walking desk?
<valorie> and didn't get angry about the "treadmill in the living room" part
<Riddell> bonsoir
<valorie> treadmill with a desk, basically
<valorie> you can walk about 1mph and still read, type, etc
<valorie> do that 8 hours per day and you have 8 miles in
<valorie> http://www.treadmill-desk.com/
<valorie> anyway, maco, think about it
<valorie> and I'll think about it with some people
<valorie> it could be a huge help to a11y in the modern FOSS world
<valorie> foss used to be a leader
<valorie> now we are sorta fusty dusty
<Riddell> KDE could be a leader now Qt has it, just needs some keen people again
<Riddell> alas all the KDE people who were keen on accessibility got bored waiting on Qt
<maco> Riddell: the good news is screenreaders Just Work for any K-widget heavily based on a Q-widget
<maco> however, that leaves out Konsole and KHTML
<Riddell> mm, except that in oneiric qt-at-spi crashes most KDE programmes
<Riddell> I think I'm going to have an update which has  unset QT_ACCESSIBILITY in /usr/bin/startkde
<maco> oh right yes, that bug
<maco> this was mentioned recently... apparently it doesnt crash unity and thats what htey cared most about
<maco> (of course)
 * yofel got a mail asking wether all KDE point releases will now end up in -updates once they're released, not only the updates PPA and then SRU .5
<yofel> considering uploading to -proposed took us over a week for 4.7.2. I would rather keep 4.7.2 an exception...
<yofel> although if we really only upload the changed packages it might be doable. Question is by whom
<Riddell> yofel: we have permission to do it and it would make sense, but it's a question of testing and manpower
<Riddell> and I suspect we're not high on manpower in the coming months
<Riddell> (appologies for the possible sexist grammar there, feel free to suggest improvements)
<ulysses> use a language that doesn't make difference between man and woman :P
<yofel> *if* we only package the *changed* packages in the first place, instead of the whole point release, then one could spend more time on Q/A. But that then leads back to the question of how confusing it is to have pieces of the release in several different versions
<debfx> maybe yofel can pay someone to do the SRUs if his modelling career takes off ;)
<yofel> don't count on that ;P
<yofel> although If I only focus on the SRU stuff I guess I could get those done in half a week of so
<yofel> one could think of the "what to update" problem anyway thinking that 4.8 will probably have ~90 packages
<Riddell> 90!
 * debfx sighs
<yofel> kdeaccessibility + kdeutils, and 4.7 had ~70
<Riddell> we probably need to look at scripting it as much as possible
<yofel> we already use scripts for the packaging. Only the backports I never got around to script
<Riddell> do we?  clever us
 * debfx doesn't
<yofel> see kubuntu-dev-tools part of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment on what scripts we have right now
 * yofel needs to rewrite the release packaging guide one of these days
<debfx> we also need some automated QA like running lintian and list-missing automatically
<maco> theres a kubuntu-dev-tools?
<yofel> maco: in bzr, as we're really good at forgetting to upload it
<maco> oh
<maco> add a script in it that uploads it!
<yofel> heh
 * yofel wonders if one  could put daily builds of that somewhere
<yofel> guess I could make a PPA for that
<Riddell> ideally I think we want to be able to throw a release at EC2 and have it build then review the cmake output for missing dependencies, the --list-missing output and the install result
<debfx> there are still missing license headers in kubuntu-dev-tools, that's why I've never uploaded it
<yofel> true, also some packages have totally useless error output
<debfx> Riddell: could you add those to the ec2/ scripts?
<Riddell> there are ec2 scripts?
<debfx> yeah, someone called Jonathan Riddell committed them ;)
<yofel> which reminds me I need to write kcleanppa soon, cleaning out a PPA with the LP UI is almost as bad as trying to copy something
<Riddell> clever him
<yofel> ^^
<Riddell> yofel: is there an API to clean PPAs?
<Riddell> I use the ssh interface to that but others don't have access to that
<yofel> there *should* be an API to delete packages. So I just need to get all published packages for a PPA and delete every one of them
<yofel> after all copying work, so deleting should be there too
<yofel> *works
<valorie> Riddell: if I rope maco into helping write a book, perhaps we'll draw in those KDE a11y folks again too
<valorie> after GCI
<Riddell> hmm, I'm not sure there are any left
<valorie> although we should start soon, so we can start dumping stuff in as we find it/think of it
<valorie> Riddell: did they DIE?
<valorie> or just go elsewhere
<Riddell> quite possibly, it's been a long wait
<Riddell> jpwhiting did a bit recently
<valorie> that sucks
<Riddell> olaf is still on kde/freeqt
<valorie> :(
<Riddell> gunner I haven't heard from and that american bloke had to give it up for his work
<valorie> if you think about it, shoot me a list of their names and emails
<valorie> so I can ping them once we have something semi-readable
<Riddell> just use kde-accessibility list
<valorie> ok
<Uninstall> hey
<Uninstall> anybody here?
<yofel> Uninstall: yep
<yofel> ah, skype
<Uninstall> yofel: exactly
<Uninstall> honestly I'm a bit worried about how kubuntu has been released with a similar bug
<Uninstall> you should test your package manager if you replace it
<Uninstall> I mean kpackagekit never tired to install random packages
<Uninstall> while muon does
<yofel> uhm... multiarch support was forced by ubuntu and put together hastily for muon so muon isn't totally broken
<Uninstall> I would call that a regression
<yofel> random packages o.O?
<Uninstall> yofel: well, I installed skype from software center and it installed libc6-xen
<Uninstall> and honestly I think I was rather lucky
<yofel> hm, no idea. I'm not using multiarch and don't have a libc6-xen package here. So that seems multiarch related
<Uninstall> what happens if the random package was something like grub-efi on my non efi system?
<yofel> nothing particulary good
<Uninstall> exactly
<Uninstall> so I was lucky with libc6-xen that is rather useless
<JontheEchidna> The good news is that it's libc6-zen for everybody
<JontheEchidna> and that the new version of Muon that I'm in the middle of pushing out isn't affected by this issue
<JontheEchidna> and things were working with 1.2.0 before Ubuntu enable multi-arch in apt after feature freeze, at which point things were tested to have been working
<valorie> Riddell: turns out I wasn't subbed to that list, so thank you for the reminder
<valorie> also, their website has many cobwebs on it
<valorie> suitable for Hallowe'en, even
<CIA-130> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 130 * (bin/klearppa debian/changelog) Added klearppa to clear out the packages in a PPA
<yofel> needs some error handling, but does its job
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<JontheEchidna> is that anything like ppa-purge?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-25
<Daskreech> valorie: http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia-pacific/285-indian-girls-replace-names-meaning-unwanted-to-rise-above-gender-discrimination/2011/10/22/gIQAb9vI6L_story.html Thought you would like that
<valorie> thanks Daskreech
<valorie> reading
<valorie> that's great that they are changing
<valorie> but how horribly sad that they were ever named that, or were unwanted
<valorie> :(
<valorie> India will not become the great nation she can be until all humans are valued equally
<Daskreech> valorie: I know it's such a mixed emotion article
<valorie> progress is good, celebration is good
<Daskreech> yes. I like that the school peers are choosing to use the new names
<valorie> I knew my parents wanted a boy, but I didn't feel unwanted
<valorie> here in the US, when parents CAN choose, they are more often choosing girls
<valorie> I would like all children to be wanted, loved, nurtured
<valorie> we'll get there eventually
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.  I think it's the opposite.  ppa-purge removes the packages from your system.  I think klearppa removes the packages from the PPA.
<JontheEchidna> aah,makes sense
<Daskreech> THey choose girls?
<Daskreech> hmm wonder why?
<maco> Daskreech: perception that boys are pains in the rear to raise?
<maco> that whole "*sigh* boys will be boys....*tut tut*"
<Daskreech> maco: They are
<Daskreech> Not saying that it's a breath of fresh air raising girls
<ScottK> No, but it's definitely different.
 * Daskreech smiles
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: btw, how hard would it be to get muon/libqapt 1.2.2 SRU'd if they follow KDE point release policy?
<Daskreech> Does the new LTS rule apply for Kubuntu ?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think it'd be an email to the TB.  Not a big deal.
<ScottK> Daskreech: What rule?
<Daskreech> LTS is 5 yr support
<ScottK> Probably.
<ScottK> It'd be weird for it not to since it's exactly no more work to do so.
<ScottK> I suppose that'll get worked out at UDS.
 * Daskreech wants to start pimping Kubuntu locally
<Daskreech> But it seems that they are making LTS to LTS upgrades much more centered around when the new LTS comes out
<valorie> what do you folks think about testing http://www.jupiterapplet.org/ to use in Kub?
<valorie> I keep hearing that battery use in *buntu is half as good as Windows
<Daskreech> valorie: I dont' know about 1/2 but it's certainly poorer
<Daskreech> sabdfl got elected to the Community Council. Nice 
<ScottK> valorie: It'd need to be really tested to see if it's better.  At a glance, some of the things they are doing (changing CPU mode) are obsolete with modern kernels.
<valorie> I haven't heard about anyone else working on solutions for the problem
<valorie> seems like more folks would be interested
<yofel_> JontheEchidna: ppa-purge removes packages from your system, klearppa removes sources from a PPA
<JontheEchidna> cool
<yofel_> good morning btw. :)
<JontheEchidna> haha, I'm about to go to bed
<JontheEchidna> yay timezones :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah, but I can't do anything till they crack the sbk v2 key and fix the mini boot loader thingy
<shadeslayer> and stupid xbox .. doesn't come with a variable voltage adapter
<shadeslayer> -.-
<bambee> hi
<Riddell> bonjour bambee 
<bambee> salut Riddell  :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you register blueprints for UDS or did I imagine that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: you must have imagined, or launchpad ate them :)
<Riddell> nom nom
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do we need/want a session for muon?
<Riddell> Quintasan: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P has a maybe by your name, do you know if you're coming?
<Riddell> maco: are you expecting to be in kubuntu sessions?  can I put you on that page?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah, I think I'd like a session and maybe see what the Kubuntu dev community can come up with as a wishlist.
<JontheEchidna> is there anybody who speaks french that could help me with bug 283728? If I could get him to provide a backtrace I think it would help.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283728 in hplip (Debian) "HP usb network print adapter SDCAB-07-06" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283728
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 283728
<ubottu> KDE bug 283728 in installer "MSC crashes when review fetch completes during cache reload" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283728
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 284896
<ubottu> KDE bug 284896 in installer "muon crash" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284896
<Riddell> c'est un boog!
<Riddell> un moment
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: translation added, it's not very enlightening
<JontheEchidna> Hmm :(
<JontheEchidna> gotta go, bbl
<Riddell> bambee: quel est la difference entre "bonsoir" et "bonne soiree"?
<bambee> Riddell: "bonsoir" est équivalent à "good evening", tu salues une personne et c'est le soir. "bonne soirée" est équivalent à "have a nice evening", tu l'utilises lorsque tu souhaites dire au revoir et souhaiter une bonne soirée à une personne.
<bambee> Riddell: that's probably better to continue this discussion on #kde-fr, nop ?
<txwikinger> Any idea why muon during upgrade always freezes?
<txwikinger> apt-get upgrade works fine
<ScottK> Quintasan: I confirmed the Kickoff thing is a regression from 4.7.1.  Also switch to classic kickoff is missing.
<maco> Riddell: yeah
<yofel> rekonq needs testing btw: bug 880922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880922 in rekonq (Ubuntu Oneiric) "SRU tracking bug for rekonq 0.8" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880922
<Quintasan_> ScottK: I see, the bug was reported by someone else I guess?
 * Quintasan would like to backport the patch
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll be coming for sure, forgot to edit
<CIA-130> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 132 * bin/klearppa clean up the options, add an option to use a different source package status than Published and workaround lplib weirdness
<CIA-130> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 133 * bin/klearppa typo
<_Groo_> hi/2 
<_Groo_> all
<yofel> o/ _Groo_
<_Groo_> yo yofel :D
<_Groo_> im doing git calligra packages for oneiric as we speak
<jtechidna> txwikinger: hicolor-icon-theme's update trigger script is hanging when gtk-update-icon-cache errors out: https://launchpad.net/bugs/855793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855793 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 11.10 beta 1: Error upgrading using muon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<txwikinger> jtechidna: Well. but apt-get does not hang 
<jtechidna> dpkg is doing the hanging. muon just seems to expose the bug
<txwikinger> hmm.. I hear you, I am still confused why I never get the problem with apt-get
<yofel> too many errors to stderr maybe?
<yofel> as I remember the flood of messages when you update that
<txwikinger> or maybe you need a timeout
<jtechidna> apt-get is usually run in a full-blown terminal emulator usually. That might be the difference
<jtechidna> eh, too much usually in that sentence ;-)
<txwikinger> the problem is that inexperienced users use muon and it freezes, they reboot and dpkg is locked
 * yofel usually just uses aptitude :P
<jtechidna> it also seems to be a regression, since the same version of qapt/muon don't exhibit this error in 11.04
<txwikinger> yes.. I always havee those GdkPixbuf errors on commandline
<txwikinger> Why do we need to run gtk-update-icon-cache in KDE?
<txwikinger> ubuntu is so messed up :(
<jtechidna> Gtk uses an icon cache for its core icon system, and it needs to be updated when the icons change. So if hicolor-icon-theme and a gtk package are both installed the update occurs
<jtechidna> so as long as gtk is installed, the icon cache update is needed for icons to work properly with gtk apps
<txwikinger> Still no reason to have all those errors for several releases now
<Quintasan> godamn
<Quintasan> Kubuntu fails to discover my intergrated ethernet card
<Quintasan> ...
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> I mean, how the hell it's even possible
<Quintasan> AH !#%@#$@# THIS
<rbelem> Quintasan, i just generated an arm cross compiler tarball pkg to use with icecc
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> <3 xcompiling
 * rbelem hugs apachelogger
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will build the active packages with that
<apachelogger> rbelem: I thought we have a PPA?
<rbelem> apachelogger, they are really busy
<rbelem> :'(
<apachelogger> how about we install an open build serivce on the arm farm at ScottK's
<rbelem> apachelogger, that would be awesum
<rbelem> :-D
 * rbelem goes for lunch
<yofel> uhm. Why does kubuntu-full recommend nvidia-current and fglrx?
<yofel> depending on something like bcmwl-kernel-source at least doesn't break anything
<yofel> installing the nvidia or ati drivers will at least disable MESA. So if you're using intel you're left without opengl
<apachelogger> yofel: cause it is full of brekage? *shrug*
<yofel> why are we shipping breakage? ...
<apachelogger> why do the prop drivers screw with MESA anyway?
<apachelogger> seems rather brain dead to me
<yofel> well, nvidia ships it's own libGL, so you somehow need to manage that
<apachelogger> yofel: listen to the oneiric defaults sessoin from last uds
<apachelogger> there is reasons, they are not good IMHO, but they are there
<apachelogger> yofel: ah, right
<apachelogger> yofel: well, that is a pain in the neck right there
<apachelogger> it would totally make sense to have full provide all the rubbish one might or might not need
<apachelogger> however if stuff is mutually exclusive that sort of compromises the use of it all
<yofel> well, it's not mutually exclusive.... but you would've to run a few update-alternative switches after installing it for it to work...
<apachelogger> right, so they are effectively mutually exclusive or something :P
 * yofel files a bug and leaves the discussion for UDS
<apachelogger> which reminds me
<apachelogger> rbelem: I submitted the harmattan app to nokia store, see what they have to say about it
<rbelem> apachelogger, nice :-)
<apachelogger> if it is good I'll try to squeeze symbian in too
<apachelogger> also Quintasan still needs to make the android ui
<apachelogger> or maybe shadeslayer
<rbelem> apachelogger, could it be the same ui?
<apachelogger> structure wise, yes, for android2 anyway
<apachelogger> android2 also has a page like navigation system inside apps
<apachelogger> BUT we'd need new components for android
<apachelogger> we can't simply copy the harmattan or symbian components unfortunately
<apachelogger> though doing android components (from a non-UI) pov is not too complicated
<apachelogger> copy the page stack impl from harmattan components and you are half way done
<apachelogger> IIRC qtandroid even has screen size and rotation hinting implemented
<Quintasan> derrpt
 * Quintasan wonders how many dollarz should he take
<apachelogger> 200 should be more than enough
<apachelogger> unless you wanna go buy disney swag :P
<Quintasan> Nah, I'll take 300 in case I see some hardware I want
<Quintasan> or some other stuff
<jjesse> you going to buy a phone or something while in US?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: unlikely you have time to go shopping :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, i saw an app that was published in android market and nokia store
<apachelogger> anyhow... they have ATMs in the US ;)
<rbelem> built in qt
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you know about this app?
<apachelogger> I read about it, but I forgot what it was
<apachelogger> but IIRC it did not have a 'platform' ui but a highly themed artwork based one
<rbelem> maybe its source would be helpful
<apachelogger> if it is floss ;)
<rbelem> it is
<rbelem> let me check the name
<Quintasan> rbelem: You are coming to UDS?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<Quintasan> rbelem: Great
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah, and he will whip your booty hard if you don't get started on the android ui
<Quintasan> I told you I ain't doing it
<Quintasan> Let us have sheytan design something
<apachelogger> how does that help coding?
<apachelogger> plus rbelem has someone already on it
<apachelogger> or so he claimed, I have yet to see results :P
<Quintasan> Problem solved
<rbelem> i will poke the designers again here
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Would it be possible to port my QTrollface to androidz?
 * apachelogger would poke his designers, but they don't seem to be approachable much ^^
<Quintasan> WITH the memleak feature of coursse
<Quintasan> Oh well, going to bed
<yofel> nini Quintasan
<rbelem> apachelogger, here is the post http://tamss60.tamoggemon.com/2011/10/11/first-android-meego-symbian-qt-app-released-to-stores/
<afiestas> Quintasan: you're still under 21, right?
<afiestas> Mueheheh
<rbelem> afiestas, apachelogger, an app that i've been working http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313313_10150354902107017_529232016_8435036_234663579_n.jpg
<rbelem> it was presented today night
<rbelem> in the party of qt dev days
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> Quintasan, hahaha you cannot drink :-D
<afiestas> rbelem: ready for our week of hacking in "All sharing stuff" ?
<afiestas> you better be :p
<rbelem> afiestas, i'm ready ya ;-)
<rbelem> :-D
<afiestas> rbelem: :p
<rbelem> afiestas, bring it on
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> street fighters talks
<afiestas> xd
<apachelogger> rbelem: is jukebox open? :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<rbelem> apachelogger, the source will be released soon :-D
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> awesome
 * apachelogger hugs rbelem
<rbelem> apachelogger, like chicken wranglers
 * apachelogger totally failed when trying to get hold of the n9 browser code :P
 * rbelem hugs back apachelogger 
 * apachelogger has a total code fetish
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you know if they released the code?
<apachelogger> they haven't
<apachelogger> I wasn't even able to find out who would be responsible for that at this point *shrug*
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-26
<Linuxephus> Question: Does anyone here know in what manner Kopete can be used to send SMS via one's Yahoo account considering the option is Standard for most Instant Messenger programs except for that very option for Kopete?
<jussi> Linuxephus: wrong place, that should be asked in #kubuntu :)
<Linuxephus> jussi: Eh...I did ask that very question two days ago with Daskreech. And though his information was accurate apparently, I figured I'd ask here just in case. Am I to understand this's strictly for the subject of developing projects?
<valorie> packaging and developing, Linuxephus
<Linuxephus> jussi: Understood Jussi. Apparently using a logical line of thought to seek further information on the subject doesn't from the "heart of Kubuntu" itself so to speak still doesn't qualify for being on subject (interesting). Be that as it may, let us continue elsewhere.
<valorie> hi folks, I just filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clamz/+bug/881842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 881842 in clamz (Ubuntu) "clamz reports an error, and does not download Amazon files" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> it would be cool if somebody who uses clamz to download Amazon files would confirm that
<valorie> Amarok lets me get the stuff, but the downloader bit isn't done yet, so I was trying to use clamz as a workaround
<valorie> there is a patch!
<valorie> but I don't know how to apply one to test it out
<markey_nokialyze> how does the updating of Chromium work in Kubuntu? I know it has this auto-updating feature, but I guess that's not used because it would break packaging?
<bambee> hi
<markey_nokialyze> or how do I ugrade it anyway?
<markey_nokialyze> to Chromium 15
 * markey_nokialyze has used the Daily Snapshots for some time, it worked fine mostly, but sometimes stuff broke. too risky
<apachelogger> markey_nokialyze: install google chrome I guess
<apachelogger> or look for a PPA that has v15
<markey_nokialyze> thanks
<markey_nokialyze> not that the differences are huge...
<markey_nokialyze> they do incremental git snapshots and release them, every 6 weeks
<micahg> markey_nokialyze: it goes with the Ubuntu archive, Chromium 15 should land later today or Thursday hopefully
<micahg> ppa:chromium-daily/stable should have 15 soon as well
<_Groo_> guys can we include a patch to remove this stupid code until its fixed upstream? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275033
<ubottu> KDE bug 275033 in khtml "Spurious warning from Konqueror (log in with the username "undefined")" [Normal,New]
<_Groo_> its driving me nuts!
<_Groo_> just remove this commit https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/revisions/3bbd4496bc8a01e80df61763bfd0347e8ba7f09a/diff/kioslave/http/http.cpp
 * apachelogger thinks if it is a bug it should be fixed
<_Groo_> apachelogger: this commit doesnt actually add any security, just bugs the user to no end.. thing of UAC :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> it should be fixed
<_Groo_> apachelogger: since it thinks ALL non authenticated opendesktop calls are a attack, it bugs you if you use choqok, GHNS, plasmoids, Amarok, etc etc
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what exactly should be fixed?
<apachelogger> whatever is wrong with it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: IMHO this commit wasnt well thought through
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it brings more pain then it fixes
 * _Groo_ thinks he could insert a phonon joke just about now but he wont, he doesnt want to bug apachelogger today ;)
<apachelogger> oh, I disagree auth spoofing is a very common attack method amongst script kiddies
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know, but the code doest validate anything, its just stupid like UAC.. hey grannie, are you sure you want to open (insert whataver here), since you openned choqok to see twitter?
<apachelogger> yeah
<_Groo_> apachelogger: the intention was for konqueror, but this code is used in non browsers!
<apachelogger> I am not discussing the bug
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what can be done? it was fine security wise till 4.6.5
<apachelogger> it can be fixed
<_Groo_> apachelogger: then someone decided that kde wasnt bugging the user for windows standards
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and decided to raise the bar XD
 * apachelogger does not have this warning
<_Groo_> apachelogger: do you have opendesktop user enabled in kde?
<apachelogger> how would I know
<_Groo_> systemsettings, account details, opendesktop
<_Groo_> social desktop sorry
<apachelogger> and what does that do?
<_Groo_> not open desktop
<_Groo_> the description it next to the buttons
<_Groo_> its been there forever
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you are using kde right? ;)
<apachelogger> somtimes
<apachelogger> it does not mean that I use all the stuff people try to shove down my throat
<_Groo_> apachelogger: we need to eat our own dog food
<_Groo_> apachelogger: at least test the features :)
<apachelogger> yeah
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i even use phonon for god sakes (i couldnt resist)
<apachelogger> I do not see the feature
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what you mean you dont see?
<apachelogger> I do not see any benefit from this
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ah
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it allows you to rate the plasmoids, use the social plasmoid, hum.. let see what else.., ah yes, use the open desktop twitter like functions... hmmm social stuff
<apachelogger> I have no idea how rating is social and all the other stuff is not very useful considering I do not socialize on opendesktop
<apachelogger> _Groo_: so, I think the bug is with the opendesktop foo
<apachelogger> or the heuristics in the http thing are broken
<apachelogger> at any rate it requires an actual fix
<yofel> o/
<Riddell> anyone want to package calligra beta?  they're sad we don't have it available
<fregl> Riddell: question... I just used apt-get source qt-at-spi, rebuilt it, installed it and some of the crashes I used to have were gone. it changed the size of the package and installed to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/plugins/accessiblebridge/libqspiaccessiblebridge.so insted of /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/accessiblebridge/libqspiaccessiblebridge.so ... any idea why? 
<yofel> Riddell: _Groo_ said something about having some calligra packaging lying around
<Riddell> _Groo_: do you have some?
<Riddell> fregl: hmm, the directory looks like multiarch, but a bit surprising for it to appear in a recompile
<Riddell> hmm, no didier to ping
<fregl> Riddell: yeah, that's what I wanted to do, but he was gone
<fregl> I got a strange crash in XAtom stuff and wanted to get at least sane debug output. that's why I rebuilt and then it was gone...
<Riddell> I wonder if something has changed in our qt package since the qt-at-spi package was last uploaded
<_Groo_> Riddell: just did
<fregl> Riddell: yeah, if re-uploading it would fix bugs because of some bic issue it would be nice. I don't know. Logging in to unity and back into kde brought me the crashes back, so I was annoyed enough to look at it.
<_Groo_> Riddell: dpkg-deb: building package `calligra-dev' in `../calligra-dev_2.3.83+git20111025-0~padoka1_amd64.deb'. dh_gencontrol -pcalligra-others   dpkg-gencontrol: warning: package calligra-others: unused substitution variable ${shlibs:Depends} # only call dh_scour for packages in main if grep -q '^Component:[[:space:]]*main' /CurrentlyBuilding 2>/dev/null; then dh_scour -pcalligra-others ; fi dh_md5sums -pcalligra-others  dh_bu
<fregl> I'll try to poke didirocks
<_Groo_> the thing is
<_Groo_> its not synced with debian, i did my own mojo
<yofel> Riddell: if we're talking about qt-at-spi in oneiric, that was uploaded *before* qt was multiarch-ed
<_Groo_> and its my regular build, aka, it works, it has everything but its not cleanup yet
<Riddell> _Groo_: is it in a PPA or local?
<Riddell> yofel: that explains it
<_Groo_> you can see above i have a calligra-others which is my laziness talking
<_Groo_> Riddell: its local but i can upload to ppa tonight
<_Groo_> Riddell: its ugly right now, im waiting for them to close the next beta, but it just works too, nothing broken
<Riddell> _Groo_: groovy, to your own PPA?
<yofel> we've got some packaging in bzr for calligra - which seems like some outdated copy of the initial debian packaging
<_Groo_> Riddell: yep or whatever you want me too.. i dont mind
<Riddell> _Groo_: this is 2.4 Beta 3 (2.3.83) ?
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah from yesterday
<_Groo_> Riddell: 2.3.83+git20111025
<Riddell> _Groo_: lovely, will you e-mail boud when that's up?
<_Groo_> Riddell: sure :) 
<_Groo_> Riddell: one warning... i know you guys gonna wanna smack me
<_Groo_> Riddell: but im lazy, and the files are still in a biiig move around places
<_Groo_> Riddell: so i created a calligra-others
<Riddell> _Groo_: ok, we'll just label it a testing only package and keep it to your PPA
<_Groo_> Riddell: where i dump whatever /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/utils.mk list-missing tells me its missing, so i can move them properly over time
<_Groo_> Riddell: so it has that extra package
<_Groo_> Riddell: in a proper beta it will be eliminated
<yofel> that should probably move to dh7 some time too, but nvm for now
<_Groo_> Riddell: its so its easier for me to keep track
<_Groo_> Riddell: since i do it manually every week it would be a pain always tighten things up, and file ARE moving a lot, for ex, kexi is being rename, moved, etc, and a lot of others, so this beta packages wil see a lot of changes
<_Groo_> Riddell: but its all controled, so a final build wont be affected :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: yofel can get away with packages cause he does dailies and puts everything in one big package :D
<_Groo_> in neon :D
<yofel> :P
<_Groo_> yofel: hey its the only way to do it
<_Groo_> yofel: it would break anything automatic if it were to be done by packages...
<yofel> well, no, but I'll agree that the other one is a PITA right now
<yofel> but in neon yeah, doing it any other way is unpractial
<_Groo_> yofel: it would... calligra guys move and remove files a lot! its in a constant flux right now
<_Groo_> and can someone FOR THE LOVE OF JOBS remove this thing!!! https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/revisions/3bbd4496bc8a01e80df61763bfd0347e8ba7f09a/diff/kioslave/http/http.cpp
<_Groo_> hello?
<_Groo_> is this still working?
<_Groo_> ping?
<_Groo_> #foreveralone
<apachelogger> I believe I told you already
<apachelogger> it needs to get fixed
<apachelogger> Riddell: calligra beta is in debian, we just need to eat it from there
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> s/in debian/in a debian git repo/
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> kubotu: orly?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: which version of calligra?
<apachelogger> it's not like it changes a lot :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it wont get fixed! the code removal its the fix itself... its just plain wrong the way it is
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ah, you kidding right?
<apachelogger> kidding about what?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: that calligra doesnt change a lot
<apachelogger> not at all
<apachelogger> _Groo_: what did change much recently?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: the entire kexi naming and parts of the code
<_Groo_> apachelogger: kword / kspread / no more, changed name and code
<_Groo_> apachelogger: parts of the kross and the flake infrastructure was shiofted around, disabled or removed
<_Groo_> apachelogger: let me see.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lots of stuff going on :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: also flow and braindump are new packages and code
<_Groo_> apachelogger: in constant flux... i believe flow will be a killer app once is ready
<_Groo_> apachelogger: only visio clone which is actually usable, dia is a mess
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what version is the debian repo? can you paste it here? wanna check it out
 * apachelogger goes Oo
<apachelogger> calligra != koffice
<apachelogger> so I was talking about debian package for calligra
<apachelogger> thus all you said does not apply proofing me not kidding :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: just google it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you really like to bullie me dont you :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: about the packaging.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it moves/renames/removes packages on a weekly basis... its a nightmare to follow
<_Groo_> apachelogger: for ex, all *kexi* are gone, so are kword/kspread/kwhataver... changed names, libs and the like
<_Groo_> apachelogger: from a packager point of you its a pain to follow
<_Groo_> view*
<_Groo_> calligra is getting better by the day :)
<ulysses> Anyone has ide why can't I compile libqapt from source on Debian Squeze? error: http://paste.kde.org/138079/
<ulysses> (source code was downloaded from KDE mirrors, it's libqapt 1.2.2 stable)
<debfx> ulysses: that method got added in Qt 4.7 but squeeze only has 4.6.3
<ulysses> debfx: thanks
<BarkingFish> guys, do we still have support anywhere whatsoever for v4l1?  Just a thought, was just speaking to a dude in #ubuntu who was compiling drivers for his webcam, which needed videodev.h - and we don't have it anymore from the looks of it.
<debfx> you could just comment out the method calls since they don't change the functionality
<debfx> BarkingFish: I think v4l1 has been dropped from the kernel
<BarkingFish> dang. The problem is, debfx, that there are still drivers which companies haven't rebuilt for webcams and stuff which rely on it.  I think we should have some support somewhere for it, at least until the drivers for these cams are rebuilt.
<BarkingFish> The guy was trying to compile a driver for a microdia webcam, and the compile was breaking on linux/videodev.h - no such file or directory
<maco> is that v4l1? if so, it hasnt existed in the linux kernel in a year
<maco> (at least)
<debfx> "V4L1 support was dropped in kernel 2.6.38."
<BarkingFish> it went out apparently in the 2.6.38 kernel series
<debfx> :)
<BarkingFish> so not that long ago, I only came off a 2.6.38 kernel when I moved to Oneiric
<maco> oh recenter than i thought
<_Groo_> Riddell: just tested new calligra packages, they are all working fine
<maco> maybe it was just deprecated earlier?
<_Groo_> Riddell: my version has calligra mobile and calligra active too
<maco> cuz i remember skype being angry on maverick about my webcam being v4l2 only
<_Groo_> Riddell: its up to you guys to decide if they should be included in a oficial version
<ulysses> debfx: I compiled libqapt, however compiling Muon dailed due to the kdelibs version (4.4.5, at least 4.5.0 needed)
<ulysses> I give up, it was just an experiment, a hungarian user asked if muon is compatible with Debian
<ulysses> I won't say him that he should use testing or unstable, best using stable for beginners
<agateau> hey, I am preparing an SRU for bug 689242, anyone feels like sponsoring it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689242 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE session does not have shutdown/restart options available if session is started via LightDM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689242
<apachelogger> however that became high importance is beyond me
 * yofel only fixed the package
 * yofel also wonders if we could kill the kwallet backend of python-keyring with fire
<yofel> if there's already nobody that wants to fix it
<apachelogger> kill it with fire!!!!
<apachelogger> upstream
<apachelogger> reminds me ... I'd find it best if the lightdm sru wouldn't get uploaded until it is accepted upstream
<apachelogger> otherwise an upstream maintainer might call us untrue to our cause again
<ScottK> lightdm SRU?
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug bug 689242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689242 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE session does not have shutdown/restart options available if session is started via LightDM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689242
<apachelogger> oh, that is a lot of bug
<ScottK> Sounds like a lightdm bug.
<ScottK> Pretty much by definition.
<apachelogger> well, IMHO more like lightdm already not retaining compatibility despite being rather young
<apachelogger> some future that will be :P
<ScottK> Crap like this really gets my blood pressure up.
<ScottK> More reason why I'm on vacation.
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> ScottK: on the plus side we do not ship lightdm
<apachelogger> DM incompatibility with ksmserver is nothing new though ... GDM also breaks it ever so often
<dacresni> hey how do I setup automatic crash reporting or saving on Oneric Osolot ? i want to record the bactrace on kernel panics 
<ScottK> apachelogger: True, but since it's default in Ubuntu now, if someone whats to have both installed and log into one or the other, it really ought to work.
<apachelogger> ScottK: sure, however there is greater annoyance in such a setup
<apachelogger> (e.g. missing polkit and polkit being misengineered to require the polkit impl of a desktop)
<apachelogger> dacresni: /etc/default/apport
<apachelogger> bulldog98, yofel: who complained about the logitech mouse stuff
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/673308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 673308 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "udevd warnings during system startup: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR{}= to match the event device, or ATTRS{}= to match a parent device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> this seems rather a lot related
<apachelogger> apparently older versions of the kcm seemed to ship a udev rule for that stuff
<yofel> bulldog98
<apachelogger> oh, yofi, you still up
<apachelogger> wanna package phonon 4.5.1?
<dacresni> apport doesn't record  kernel panics does it? 
<apachelogger> well, if it is a real panic then no
<dacresni> so how do i record kernel panics? 
<dacresni> i looked up grub2 and crashkernel
<dacresni> i found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/grub2-howmany-782442/
<dacresni> no I mean this http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId661841
<apachelogger> dacresni: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging
<apachelogger> also see #ubuntu-kernel for more information
<dacresni> oddly enough, that one is kind of out of date 
<dacresni> it shows how to configure crashkernel for grub1 not grub2
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-27
<dacresni> has anyone here messed with crashkernel? 
<dacresni> brb
<giantpune> hi, i have just posted a bit of an issue i had with "apper" in #kubuntu.  i think it is probably a bug, would this be the correct place to report/discuss it?
<jjesse> giantpune maybe on launchpad?
<jjesse> you can report the bug there?
<giantpune> ok, i say the tray icon saying that there was an update.  i click the icon and apper opens up and says there is an update for google chrome.  when i told it to update, it fails to get the file with a 404 error.  i tried it several times and it always failed.
<giantpune> then i did "sudo apt-get upgrade" in the terminal and it gets the file without any issues
<giantpune> this is the output from the terminal.  http://pastie.org/private/ck2kozor9tuai98hphoqlg
 * valorie just upgraded
<valorie> everything seems good so far
<\sh> ScottK, is it still valid that anyone can take your merges?
<bulldog98> yofel: should I look at that?
<yofel> bulldog98: we were just clearing up who had the issue
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> valorie: I'm finally jet lag free \o/
<apachelogger> Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_APK]
<apachelogger> why you little ...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: if you want someone to test some of your resulting android magic, count me in
<apachelogger> yeah, you could also write it -.-
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Implying I am able to
<apachelogger> why would you not be?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: No coding skills lol?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You know, QTrollface was my biggest achievement
<apachelogger> if that were stopping people from doing coding then I guess we'd have no software to being with
<Quintasan> And then came apachelogger and told me it's shit code and then I really saw it's shit code so I went back to basics
<apachelogger> go do qt quick code, we already have shadeslayer for making up excuses :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Qt Quick? Ehh, guess I will have some reading on the plane
 * apachelogger can reliably foobar necessitas
<apachelogger> woohoo
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Good job.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: The code is a that developer.nokia.com website, righto?
<apachelogger> yes
<Quintasan> I'll fetch it tomorrow.
<Quintasan> Gotta port vim over to android
<Quintasan> That's all I really need now
<yofel> hm
<Quintasan> Or wait, I'll just use Ubantoos ARRRRRM binary
 * yofel cleans up packaging wiki for non-existing 4.7.3 tars
 * Quintasan wonders if that will work
<Quintasan> brb testing
<yofel> do we have a plan for the debian merge yet?
<yofel> implying they get the job done before 4.7.80 comes out
<apachelogger> http://code.google.com/p/android-lighthouse/issues/detail?id=78
<apachelogger> fckmerning
<Quintasan> yofel: lol
<yofel> well, they're almost done with 4.7.2 if I read their job done
<yofel> they are working on it when pinotree isn't trolling us
<yofel> *their channel right
<yofel> how about doing 4.7.3 and then start with it? And without spending time on uploading the merged stuff go straight to 4.7.80 ?
<apachelogger> https://qt.gitorious.org/~taipan/qt/android-lighthouse/blobs/stable/src/plugins/platforms/android/common/sw/androidjnimain.cpp#line580
<apachelogger> the fck
<yofel> what's wrong with that? looks like sane code
<Quintasan> WHAT THE FCK MARKET
<Quintasan> This element can't be installed in your country
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> brb rebooting
<yofel> the fck?
<yofel> bulldog98_: mind trolling upstream about licensing in parley and kturtle before 4.8 beta1 ?
 * apachelogger goes fix0r0r0r0r
<apachelogger> yofel: did you evar see a close butt0n on android?
 * yofel doesn't own anything that has android on it
<apachelogger> uh, crash again
 * apachelogger thinks his android sdk is screwing necessitas over
<apachelogger> bstd
<apachelogger> yofel: good for you
<apachelogger> muahahahahahaaha
 * apachelogger is evil man
<apachelogger> munching the close events now
<apachelogger> \o/
<Quintasan> what the heck
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I presume you have something with Androidz on it
<Quintasan> Could you try looking for Terminal Emulator on it?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: wah?
<apachelogger> connectbot
<Quintasan> Goddamn
<Quintasan> It doesnt work here
<Quintasan> Damned software
<Quintasan> I get no results no matter what I look for :O
<apachelogger> stupid market(tm)
<apachelogger> W/Qt      ( 5955): file:///data/data/com.ubuntu.summit/files/qrc:/qml/android/main.qml: File not found 
<apachelogger> oh that seems wrong
<apachelogger> ha! now this main.qml is one epic hack right there
<valorie> shadeslayer: happy diwali!
<valorie> glad to hear the jetlag is gone
<apachelogger> Quintasan: syn
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> I make cool things for him and he does not even responde
<apachelogger> even without e
<apachelogger> eeeee
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhguBgvtbbA&ob=av2n
<valorie> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.
<valorie> Sorry about that.
<valorie> booo
<apachelogger> you never get to experience the E
 * apachelogger hugs valorie to make up for that
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/2011-10-27-021.mp4
<valorie> hugs! better than vids
<valorie> that one I hear you, but vlc doesn't play the video part
<valorie> maybe dragon.....
 * apachelogger got quite the weird english going today
<valorie> like an Austrian Harry Potter
<valorie> indeed
<apachelogger> vid works in me vlc
<valorie> dragon played the vid and 3/4 of the sound
<valorie> vlc says: 
<valorie> No suitable decoder module:
<valorie> VLC does not support the audio or video format "h264". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<apachelogger> your vlc is weird
<apachelogger> Quintasan: https://projects.developer.nokia.com/uds/changeset/0258edaa54e0fb86550e342fb139559a697bc978
<Riddell> I think they removed that format from ffmpeg because it's buggy
<apachelogger> Quintasan: note main.qml which in this revision shows how to use the paging stuff
<apachelogger> Quintasan: also since the implementation is stolen from the harmattan nokia components you can hold on tight to the uds harmattan code
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I be here now, fixing retarded Markets
<apachelogger> Quintasan: watch my silly video first :P
<Quintasan> Y U NO CLICKABLE LINKS QUASSELDROID
<apachelogger> rubbish(tm)
<ScottK> patches welcome (tm)
<Quintasan> They are underlined and blue
<Quintasan> However I cant click them :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Nice, is that achived with Qt Quick only?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> durr
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<apachelogger> qtandroid thinks it is smart and wants to close the app every time you hit the back button
<apachelogger> so I am overloading the close event in a tiny cpp part 
<Quintasan> dirty but works
<Quintasan> well
<apachelogger> https://projects.developer.nokia.com/uds/browser/src/android/AndroidQmlAppViewer.cpp
<Quintasan> I should be off to bed as well, will download the code and docs tomorrow
<Quintasan> And prepare for 12hours of reading
<Quintasan> _-_
<apachelogger> it essentially just ignores a close event if is spontanous (i.e. from the system) and the close key was pressed before hand
<apachelogger> in which case it is most definitely this bogus behaviour from qtandroid
<Quintasan> apachelogger: quoting ScottK : patches welcome (tm) :P
<apachelogger> the only ways to terminate the app is from inside it by unwinding the stack to contain no pages or by the system via other means than the silly button ^^
<Quintasan> Good night then
<apachelogger> nini
<valorie> there were quite a few MM people in the same room at the GSoC Mentor's summit
<valorie> we could have used apachelogger++
<valorie> I think there is gonna be some cool progress soon on the Linux sound stack
<valorie> with some increased cooperation
<valorie> would have been awesome to have Colin there too
<apachelogger> mm = Marriage Material?
<valorie> well, I was sitting next to j-b.......
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-28
<bulldog98_> yofel: I’ll do it, is packagers ok, or should I troll in kdeedu?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 11.10 Released! | UDS Ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P | 4.7.3 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<yofel> bulldog98: ask in edu first, if nobody answers you in a day or so ask by mail
<yofel> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<yofel> it's 4.7.3 time
<bulldog98> yofel: I’m in university, I’ll be able to do some stuff in about 3~4h
<yofel> :)
<bulldog98_> yofel: how long till kdelibs is finished?
<yofel> just uploading
<bulldog98_> yeah
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 386 * debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release - drop kubuntu_no_kbookmark_write_error.diff, fixed upstream - drop kubuntu_nepomuk_unicode.diff, fixed upstream - update install files and libkio5.symbols
<bulldog98> yofel: is it ok, if I push oxygen-icons from your pc?
<yofel> sure
<bulldog98> btw why aren’t they in the dependencyGraph?
<yofel> it would be... free flying. As o-i has no kde dependencies
<yofel> I can add it for the 4.8 graph if you want, I'll do that soon
<bulldog98> yofel: you don’t have a precise dirs
<bulldog98> in your /var/cache/pbuilder
<yofel> bulldog98: uhm, precise-ninja-amd64-base.tgz is there
<bulldog98> yofel: I mean /var/cache/pbuilder/precise/result …
<yofel> that's created when you first build something
<bulldog98> s/precise/precise-amd64/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "yofel: I mean /var/cache/pbuilder/precise-amd64/result …"
<bulldog98> yofel: btw what about doing it as an tex document (tikz)
<yofel> bulldog98: what?
<yofel> the graph?
<bulldog98> yofel: yep
<bulldog98> btw do we have a script for checking the status of our pppa builds?
<yofel> bulldog98: if you know how to do it feel free to give it a try. Only requirement is that it has to be more readable than the current one (shouldn't be hard :P)
<bulldog98> yofel: ok. I’ll work a bit on that
<yofel> bulldog98: there's 'kde-sc-build-status', but that's for the archive - as well as the webpage. For the PPA you'll have to look at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages
<bulldog98> yofel: maybe I should write something for that
<yofel> what use case?
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/ (changelog rules) Bump dev:latestVersion to 4.7.3
<apachelogger> http://store.ovi.com/content/213921 !!!!!
<ulysses> apachelogger: is it pr0n?
<apachelogger> of course
<ulysses> it isn't :(
<apachelogger> you just dunno what pr0n looks like
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 387 * debian/ (changelog libplasma3.symbols) update libplasma3.symbols
<_Groo_> Riddell: hey hey, im gonna push calligra packages to my ppa ina  few hours, im cleaning up the package
<bulldog98> _Groo_: sounds nice
<bulldog98> what do you think about my try for the dependency graph? http://people.ubuntu.com/~bulldog98/test.pdf
<_Groo_> guys how do i "clean" git from a git debian build, in this case calligra? it make a monster 540MB package for dput :D
<_Groo_> since im building from git, i just want to send the actual code to LP
 * yofel would use git archive | tar x -C ../packagefolder-ver and make the package from there
<yofel> *git archive HEAD
<_Groo_> ok, i read http://wiki.debian.org/PackagingWithGit but thats not what i really was looking
<yofel> never tried *that* way yet TBH
<_Groo_> so i move .git to somewhere else and did a debuild -S -sa from the actual master source
<_Groo_> yofel: feels fearsome :D
<yofel> well, debian uses git - unlike us
<_Groo_> yofel: it worked my way, a nice 100MB package.. which is about right for source
<yofel> if I have git I rather export a snapshot with the command above, and then package that
<yofel> yeah, sane size for calligra
<yofel> last upload in neon was 84MiB
<_Groo_> yofel: are you adding the mobile and active stuff in neon?
<yofel> whatever's on by default - enjoy reading the buildlog https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+build/2877397
<_Groo_> yofel: ahah ok :D
<_Groo_> yofel: im uploading to ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/peppa if you want to check it out
<_Groo_> Riddell: ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/peppa
<_Groo_> its VERY alpha, the packages, its all there, but i still need to clean up, divide mobile into mobile and active (if Riddell thinks its a good idea), and move files around
<_Groo_> it works but  its ugly so far... cleanups needed... gonna pursue that goal thios month
<yofel> _Groo_: we do have some packaging from debian in bzr, and they probably have something newer. Make sure to look at that
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<_Groo_> yofel: i doubt its newer, calligra guys are going nuts with files, renaming, moving around
<_Groo_> yofel: and i like my work, its just a little messy right now, but its a ALPHA
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-29
<e-kami> Hello everyone :)
<cousin_luigi> hello
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> \o
<bulldog98> yofel: wasn’t there a change or something like that?
<yofel> bulldog98: for?
<bulldog98> I saw you put something to the oneiric part of the wiki
<bulldog98> libkdeedu
<shadeslayer> wendar: One way to get around the SBK issue is to boot a ubuntu chroot ontop of android
<shadeslayer> sounds nasty, but atleast we get something that we can work with
<yofel> bulldog98: diff -ruN libkdeedu-4.7.*  returns nothing for 4.7.2 -> 4.7.3. No point in SRU-ing that
<shadeslayer> ( I haven't looked into how to accomplish this, but saw some guides earlier )
<bulldog98> yofel: that’s right
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Jonathan Kolberg * 13 * debian/ (changelog smoke-dev-tools.install) New upstream release
<yofel> what did you add to the dev-tools?
<bulldog98> an .so
<bulldog98> the libcppparser.so
<yofel> ah, I *think* we don't need that - but the debian folks just kept it in the list-missing output
 * yofel should poke pino about that
<bulldog98> yofel: should I put that into not-installed?
<yofel> yes, would be better
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Jonathan Kolberg * 196 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Jonathan Kolberg * 14 * debian/ (not-installed smoke-dev-tools.install) We do not need libcppparser.so installed
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Rohan Garg * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Rohan Garg * 46 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Jonathan Kolberg * 244 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 135 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
 * yofel is off for the rest of the day at least - happy packaging
<bulldog98> yofel: could you check my backports, if they are good?
<bulldog98> maybe tomorrow
<bambee> hi
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Jonathan Kolberg * 89 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> ~seen rbelem
<kubotu> rbelem was last seen 2 days, 17 hours, 30 minutes and 39 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<Quintasan> yofel_: me be packing to uds
 * bulldog98 has plasma-active finaly running
<Quintasan> \o/
<bulldog98> Quintasan: \o/
<bulldog98> problem is we don’t install an env script
<bulldog98> which enables the touch keyboard
<afiestas> Quintasan: when do you arrive (Florida time?)
<Quintasan> afiestas: no idea lolk
<Quintasan> afiestas: Oh wait, I think it will be 23:00-ish
<afiestas> Quintasan: oki
<afiestas> fregl: you ?
<pvivek_> I downloaded Kubuntu 11.10 to get a bootable Live Cd Version , but when i burnt the iso to cd found out that it was Wubi versionWhich is the right Live CD Bootable version of 11.10 iso image ?
<pvivek_> Does the regular Download Section in this url http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download indicate the proper LiveCd version of Kubuntu 11.10 ? Would be very glad if someone can confirm on that 
<Quintasan> pvivek_: Use the Regular download
<pvivek_> Quintasan : Okay thank you
<Quintasan> pvivek_: Then follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<pvivek_> Quintasan : oh oh no no . I know how to make a cd from iso . The thing is i had downloaded the wrong version before
<Quintasan> pvivek_: I see.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wth, y u ask for password when cloning uds magic code?
<apachelogger> are you using the right url?
<apachelogger> you need to use anon http
<apachelogger> in which case you still need to use anono as password I suppose ^^
<Quintasan> I used lol as an password
<Quintasan> Works
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do you happen to know if there is a downloadable version of Qt docs?
<Quintasan> Like, one document or archive with html files?
<apachelogger> libqt4-docs or somesuch
<apachelogger> browsable through either assitant or creator
 * Quintasan wonders if it includes Qt Quick
<apachelogger> it includes all the docs of qt4
<Quintasan> I want this http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qtquick.html
<apachelogger>  what I said
<Quintasan> Oh wellz
<Quintasan> Slow internets ale slow
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-30
<afiestas> I'm trying to add myself to http://pad.ubuntu.com/desktop-p-kubuntu-introduction but seems that openId is not working or something :/
<afiestas> can someone do it for me?
<jussi> ryanakca: I think theres a small issue with our kubuntu wiki theme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ryanakca> jussi: Sorry? Apart from marginally different column widths and the MailTo macro not working on wiki.u.c, wiki.u.c and wiki.k.o look the same
<ryanakca> Colours and logo aside ;)
<ryanakca> (i.e. could you point out the bug pretty please)
<mfraz74> Could someone try to use the bitmap flag screen saver and tell me what image is being used to create the flag?
<jussi> ryanakca: argh. I didnt look at the ubuntu one, its the same bug
<ryanakca> jussi: Is it the monospaced text going off the edge of the screen that's the issue?
<jussi> yeah
<ryanakca> jussi: If you want it to wrap, I think you want `sometext` (backticks), not {{{some code}}}
<jussi> ryanakca: still, there should never be a time when the text walks off the screen like that. 
<ryanakca> jussi: I think it's part of moinmoin, not the themes, {{{foo}}} is so that code doesn't get wrapped, something that may cause issues for users who want to copy-paste code written in a whitespace sensitive language off of the wiki.
<jussi> ryanakca: then it should do as other wiki's do I guess, put a small scrollbar under it. the way it is looks like a mistake
 * ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> jussi: Even with `backticks`, it's broken.
<jussi> ryanakca: heh
 * ryanakca would file a bug against https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website and https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-website and I'll either merge the changes in if Ubuntu gets to it first, or prod them to merge in my changes if I get to it first
<jussi> ryanakca: Ill get to it as soon as I can - if you dont see a bug in the next day or 2, please prod.
<ryanakca> jussi: Alright, thanks :)
<jussi> ryanakca: you are a wiki superstar, whats the short way of linking to an internal wiki page? 
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/ (13 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-130> * New upstream release - Move libanalitza and libanalitzagui into seperate
<CIA-130> packages - Add symbol files for libanaliza and libanalitzagui - Add
<yofel> someone please double check that ^ - it's a half-merge with debian so we can get the kalgebra backend in cantor back.
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) Add build-dep on kalgebra-dev and enable cantor-backend-kalgebra again
<JontheEchidna> hmm, didn't they say that they weren't splitting until 4.8?
<yofel> JontheEchidna: what's splitted?
<JontheEchidna> kalgebra -> kalgebra and analitza
<ryanakca> jussi: Many ways according to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax#Internal_Links
<JontheEchidna> oh, it's just the git repos that are moving around
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<JontheEchidna> looks like they'll be separate source packages in 4.8 is all
<JontheEchidna> hmm:  kalgebra and analitza
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> hmm: http://i.imgur.com/eGsAs.png
<yofel> seems fairly important...
<JontheEchidna> looks like I still can't use kmail :(
<JontheEchidna> wow, all of that is still sticking around on my screen...
<JontheEchidna> agateau: is the duration of the colibri popup proportional to the amount of notifications received?
<yofel> in my case I'm still trying to figure out how to fix the akonadi DB on my thinkpad instead of just dumping it.
<JontheEchidna> I'd settle for just using KMail and destorying the Pillaring Tower of KNotify
<JontheEchidna> *just using GMail
<yofel> well, I'm *trying* to switch from thunderbird to kmail - and repeatedly failing so far
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 137 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
 * yofel trolls shadeslayer for not making kanagram depend on kdeedu-kvtml-data
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) add libncurses-dev to build-deps
 * sheytan is working on a sound-menu mockup of which apachelogger should be happy
<apachelogger> we'll see about that :P
<yofel> what's the progress on dragon3 btw? ^^
<apachelogger> prn
<apachelogger> nigelb: I think I killed summit.ubuntu.com :(
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> gsoc spamz from kdes friends
<apachelogger> -.-
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) kanagram needs to depend on kdeedu-kvtml-data
<yofel> hm... can one upload the same version to the archive for precise and oneiric-proposed? I think not, which would mean I need to fix the oneiric packages
<nigelb> apachelogger: No you didn't :)
<nigelb> apachelogger: We're doing a deployment.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> y u make me feel responsible for deployment slowness? :P
<nigelb> well, I made it b0rked.
<nigelb> I made a setting change, which went wrong. Fixing in a bit.
<yofel> shadeslayer: uhm, ~ppa1 packages go to precise please. Fixing for now
<sheytan> apachelogger: techical question. If the sound menu will display album cover, can you put a button on it? I.e clicking a cover will pause the playback.
<apachelogger> sheytan: yes
<sheytan> apachelogger great than
<yofel> bulldog98_: about kdepimlibs for oneiric: these aren't backports, but need to go to oneiric-updates - so please make sure the changelog doesn't have doubled entries in it next time
<yofel> bulldog98_: I also fixed the version - from now please use ubuntu0.1~ppa1 for oneiric
<yofel> my fault for writing it wrong on the wiki
<yofel> hm, quassel in oneiric is built without webkit support
<valorie> sorry I haven't been here much, my dad broke his hip on Thurs. and he had surgery this morning - gotta go now
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6518/preqt.png
<sheytan> apachelogger: icons (pause/play, next,prev) shows only when mouseOver the covers
<sheytan> with some cool flip animations on song switch would be nice 
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeaccessibility] Philip Muškovac * 119 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<tsdgeos> Hi guys, there is a guy that reported a weird bug in kgeography https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285330 can you try to run it and see if it happens for you?
<ubottu> KDE bug 285330 in general "No contours when setting the countries in the map" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<tsdgeos> basically seems like the mouse cursor gets all wrong in the place division mode
<tsdgeos> works like a charm here so i want someone using ubuntu like him to see if that's "ubuntu specific"
<sheytan> apachelogger: like it?
<Riddell> hi all
<Riddell> anyone at UDS?
<yofel> tsdgeos: he's essentially seeing the county as a square like in the screenshot? Got a screenshot of how it's supposed to look like? I'm not familiar with kgeography
<tsdgeos> yofel: see that square weird thing
<tsdgeos> it is supposed to look like a region
<tsdgeos> you have to do "place region in map" mode
<tsdgeos> in left sidebar
<tsdgeos> your cursor has to turn into a "region shape"
<yofel> tsdgeos: looks fine here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/geo.png oneiric with 4.7.2
<tsdgeos> yeah that's how is supposed to look
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 148 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 11.10 Released! | UDS Ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P | 4.7.3 Packaging (please read the plan for oneiric): https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<_Groo_> calligra is ready in https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/peppa/+packages
<_Groo_> since yesterday
<DarkwingUDS> I think Riddell is at the Canonical meeting here at UDS
<_Groo_> DarkwingUDS: nice
<DarkwingUDS> Who else is here?
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: Want to meet before sessions to figure out a gameplan....
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-22
<ScottK> Darkwing: Yes.
<jussi> good morning all
<Riddell> tidy upo ti
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> tidy up time
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> could someone on quantal test KDevelop from https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
 * Riddell tries
<shadeslayer> if all goes well, I'll upload to -proposed
<Riddell> ug
<Riddell> error dialogue "Plugin 'Git Support' could not be loaded correctly and was disabled.
<Riddell> Reason: git is not installed."
<Riddell> which will be because this is a new install
<Riddell> then crash
<Riddell> ug
<Riddell> second time it runs but when I click on Review tab it crashes
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> does it work fine once you install git?
<Riddell> third time it seems to run fie
<Riddell> fine
<shadeslayer> hmph
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you have a backtrace that we can send?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can't recreate it now :(
<shadeslayer> maybe it disabled that plugin?
<Riddell> hum well I guess you should find someone else to test, that was hardly successful
<shadeslayer> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental < KDevelop needs testing
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what's up for the ping? ah OK wait
<Riddell> mm, got the Review one again
<shadeslayer> specifically for quantal
<shadeslayer> whoo
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/577580/
<Riddell> it is reproducable, just remove git, start kdevelop, enable the plugin in Settings and switch to Review tab
<shadeslayer> well ... that backtrace is of no use
<Riddell> no it has no useful thread there that I can see
<shadeslayer> whooo
<shadeslayer> schedule is up
<Riddell> schedule?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay, how about this, kdevelop should depend on git-core
<shadeslayer> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/
<shadeslayer> primarily because when developing for kde, you'd need git anyway
<yofel> what happens if you do the same with some other $VCS?
<yofel> kdevelop has support for a few
<shadeslayer> svn?
<yofel> shadeslayer: not unless the part you're working on is in svn
 * shadeslayer installs kdevelop on precise to check
<shadeslayer> not to mention my install is all sorts of fscked
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I downgraded to the kdevelop in quantal and it has the same issue
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> hm, now it only shows svn and git here
<shadeslayer> "WebScale Packaging and Main Promotions"
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> shadeslayer: nvm, I was mixing up qtcreator and kdevelop as I seldomly use either of them
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> here's what I think, upstream enables git plugin by default, which means they expect distros to make sure instaling kdevelop users also install git-core
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do you trigger the crash?
<apachelogger> Riddell: what are we tidying?
<shadeslayer> sigh, most Kubuntu sessions are on Tuesday, when I'm on volunteer duty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can we move some tuesday sessions to Wednesday?
<shadeslayer> or should I just move my volunteering to Wednesday?
<Riddell> apachelogger: anything that needs it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've not looked at the sessions yet, I think I can do scheduling so I'll move them about
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> we have 1 session on Monday, 4(!) sessions on tuesday, 1 on Wednesday, None on Thursday
<Riddell> none on thursday is sensible, that means we can add them during the week
<shadeslayer> right, but all the sessions got clustered on Tuesday :P
<Riddell> yeah, I can fix that when I get onto it
<shadeslayer> sure
<apachelogger> Riddell: my kitchen :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Schedule looks like it worked out well.
 * ScottK is just glad our stuff is on there.
<shadeslayer> heh yeah
<shadeslayer> I wonder when I suggested shipping nm-vpnc
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> shadeslayer: a few days ago when someone complained that the option is there and does nothing
<shadeslayer> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/17/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t22:15
<shadeslayer> I guess I did
<shadeslayer> and a couple of minutes later I went to sleep
<shadeslayer> no wonder why I don't remember it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: gj
<apachelogger> yofel: aren't the deps broken when the option is there but does not work?
<apachelogger> i.e. nm-kde uses a plugin system IIRC
<yofel> well
<yofel>   Suggests: network-manager-vpnc
<apachelogger> EWRONG
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> someone write a webapp to track SRUs
 * apachelogger is totally not able to remember all the crap
<yofel> use tags
<yofel> EWRWORKFL
<shadeslayer> I have no idea what that means
<yofel> EWRONGWORKFLOW (felt too long :P)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> bug 1048082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048082 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "Please update kdevelop to 4.4 RC1" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048082
<apachelogger> yofel: WRGNWRKFLW
<apachelogger> learn sms spelling for crying out loud :P
<shadeslayer> aye, apachelogger's SMS speak makes more sense :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> also it has le typo
<apachelogger> caps--
<yofel> good point
<shadeslayer> I can approve my own SRU bug for raring
<shadeslayer> not sure if advisable
<apachelogger> approve?
<apachelogger> only ubuntu-sru can approve shit :P
<shadeslayer> idk
<yofel> you mean open the bug task? And dev can do that as long as he has upload rights
 * apachelogger preps digikam sru or something
<shadeslayer> clearly I'm all powerful : http://i.imgur.com/L99Ug.png
<apachelogger> that's a nomination
<apachelogger> any dev can approvae/decline a nomination
<apachelogger> though it is funny that for you it does not auto-approve ^^
 * apachelogger never has to approve his own nominations
 * shadeslayer approves and preps raring upload
<apachelogger> is raring open yet?
<yofel> I don't think so
<shadeslayer> I can just stage it in my ppa no?
 * apachelogger is totally not following ubuntu-devel anymore
<yofel> my last upload got into the approval queue
 * apachelogger slaps shadeslayer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your changelog entry in digikam is still not SRUable
<apachelogger> "* Update install files"
<apachelogger> also it still misses stuff
<shadeslayer> I thought you said that it was fine earlier >.>
<apachelogger> also not-isntalled is not updated
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, I complained about that right after you pushed
<shadeslayer> it isn't?
<apachelogger> me@novalis:~/src/bzr/digikam$ less debian/not-installed |grep kconf_up
<apachelogger> ./usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/adjustlevelstool.upd
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> hm, not sure what a appropriate SRU entry would be for shipping adjustlevelstool.upd
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299755
<ubottu> KDE bug 299755 in AdjustLevels "After latest X upgrades the Level Tools upgrade is a solid color (black, white, gray)" [Normal,New]
<shadeslayer> I hate changelogs :|
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also stuff in not-installed is still not installed or documented
<apachelogger> ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/imgur.png
<apachelogger> and the likes
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/577646/
<shadeslayer> auto-explainatory? those images are trademarked iirc
<shadeslayer> and upstream does not ship a appropriate license for the same
<apachelogger> document
<apachelogger> and report upstream
<shadeslayer> and shouldn't they ship those icons with oxygen?
<apachelogger> why?
<smartboyhw> No ship it with nitrogen instead
<shadeslayer> oh boy
<shadeslayer>   * digikam 3.0.0 uses features from unreleased kdegraphics >=4.10 & ships
<shadeslayer>    a private version of the kdegraphics libs - this is not the Debian way :-(
<shadeslayer> and fun :    * Suspend digikam-dbg >130Mb
<apachelogger> it's the digikam way
<apachelogger> we should talk to sune about it
 * apachelogger preps digikam precise sru
<apachelogger> No primary archive build or not targetting main|restricted -> not cleaning l10n content.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please be having a uds session to write a whitepaper on how exactly l10n crap is supposed to work nowadays
<shadeslayer> does anyone who's attending UDS know how l10n crap works?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> *supposed* to work
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 658047 & bug 781728 precise SRU
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658047 in digikam (Ubuntu Precise) "Update digiKam icon to default Oxygen provided icon" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781728 in digikam (Ubuntu Precise) "digikam icon does not scale in unity (Ubuntu 11.04)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781728
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you fix0r changelog?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: so..... no default page one for netbook as semi-workaround for now?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you have a look at  : http://paste.kde.org/577646/
<shadeslayer> and see if that's suited for a SRU
<apachelogger> yah
<shadeslayer> cool
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes sounds like the best workaround
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: we ship whatever .po files upstream ships with the packages and language-pack-kde-xx is a meta package to install upstream lanuage packs like kde-l10n-xx
<apachelogger> and what about non-KDE apps?
<apachelogger> and what about desktop files?
<apachelogger> and how does not get missing translations for say kile
<apachelogger> (kile having a kile-i18n package)
<Riddell> apachelogger: desktop files in universe aren't stripped so they're just upstream
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: everything fixed and uploaded to bzr branch
<Riddell> non-KDE apps in universe aren't stripped, the translations are in the packaes
<shadeslayer> let me know if you still face issues
<Riddell> kile-l10n should be added to the language-pack-kde-xx meta packages
<yofel> how does debian handle that? (kile-l10n for example)
<Riddell> they don't as far as I know, you just need to know to install kile-l10n
<yofel> ah
<Riddell> kile's always been in universe so there's no change to it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw what do we do about KDevelop?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: SRU if the team will agree to it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: and what about firefox for example?
<shadeslayer> idk ... maybe ask upstream what the best way to go about it would be?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: because I can't trigger the crash ok precise
<Riddell> apachelogger: same as always, language-pack-fr-base recommends firefox-locale-fr
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well it's not a regression so no change there
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> Riddell: but how is it loaded? :P
<Riddell> but it'll need someone other than me to declare it stable, cos it doesn't like my computer
<Riddell> apachelogger: how is what loaded into what?
<apachelogger> the mo file into whatever tries to display a localized versoin of the desktop file
<Riddell> apachelogger: patch kubuntu_langpack_desktop_files.diff from kde4libs
<apachelogger> and can we please write down all that stuff somewhere?
<apachelogger> also what is installed when by what
<apachelogger> and load when y what
<apachelogger> s/y/by/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "and load when by what"
<apachelogger> somehow our kubuntu-netbook settings branch disappeared
<apachelogger> spooky
<Riddell> maybe it was never there
<highvoltage> it's part of the skunkworks now
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: bug 1069859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069859 in kubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu Quantal) "don't create initial newspaper page" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069859
<apachelogger> Riddell: it was there, it is mentioned all over packaging ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: patch is just a changelog? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/120633209/quantal.patch
<apachelogger> debdiff is being silly
<apachelogger> tar.gz contains the dir
<apachelogger> also for future reference bug 1069869
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069869 in kubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu) "merge kubuntu settings into one source package" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069869
<apachelogger> Riddell: can I actually introduce a new package+dep on package in an SRU?
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm unlikely
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/577748/
<apachelogger> curious
<apachelogger> also bogus
<apachelogger> ./debian/plasma-active.install:usr/lib/libkdeinit4_plasma-widgetstrip.so
<yuriy> hi everyone, congratulations on another release!!
 * apachelogger hugs yuriy
<apachelogger> Riddell: plasma-mobile with declarative-plasmoids building in  ppa:apachelogger
 * apachelogger leaves for dinner
<yuriy> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.10-release "The Calligra site includes many other applications" should be suite?  Also "We recommend you learn how to check your image file to ensure it has downloaded correctly." sounds a little condescending, or at least should have a link for how to do it
<Riddell> yuriy: mm yes, want to fix it or shall I?
<Riddell> or you can poke mparillo, he's good with website updates
<yuriy> Riddell: I don't know where the website is kept. probably quicker for whoever wrote/maintains the page
<mparillo> Riddell, yuriy: Could it have been copied from a wiki, where it was a link to a URL?
<mparillo> Checking ....
<Riddell> probably
<mparillo> I could change that to a link to the Calligra site (maybe http://userbase.kde.org/Calligra/Download#Ubuntu)? Or simply change it to suite.
<Riddell> mparillo: change it to suite
<mparillo> Done. Too minor for me to bother creating tracablity via Launchpad bug.
<mparillo> BTW, yesterday I asked on #kubuntu about some warnings I got through kdesudo. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1296175/ The response was basically 'Do not worry.' Do you agree?
<Riddell> mparillo: yes, to varying degrees of yes
<Riddell> ibus being broken isn't really news
<Riddell> .desktop files often miss semi colons, it's not a problem for any parser as far as I know, but feel free to supply patches
<Riddell> "D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication" I see often enough and it doesn't give problems although I'm not sure the cause
<mparillo> Thank you.
<allee> apachelogger: mhmm, you've added the hicolor digikam icons to digikam-data, but not the hicolor versions of showfoto.  So showfoto will fallback to the (updated) pixmap  version
<apachelogger> oh la la
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> ScottK: please be rejecting digikam
<mparillo> Riddell: Thank you. Based on this, http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=107192&p=247459&hilit=kdesudo#p247459 even if the messages are bugs, they might be upstream of Kubuntu.
<txwikinger2> Anybody any sound  problems with quantal?
<apachelogger> mparillo: unless I am completely mistaken the dbus stuff is caused by kuniqueapplications
<apachelogger> i.e. apps that are made to have one single instance run at a time
<allee> mparillo: when I see kdesudo kate ... I always wisj there would be a   root:///not/my/file or   file://<user>@/not/myfile    would reduce the account of code running priviledged dramaticly ;-)
<mparillo> allee: Could you elaborate, please?
<apachelogger> allee: would be simple enough to do in kate to begin with :P
<allee> :-)
<apachelogger> "why good user I cannot write to this here file, perhaps you should give me temporary permission to do so"
<apachelogger> same goes for dolphin
<allee> mparillo: I usualy use something like kate sftp://root@localhost/etc/hosts   but that needs an ssh server. 
<apachelogger> certainly more transparent than a separate kio slave or using a different file uri
<apachelogger> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /root/.config/ibus/bus
<apachelogger> lazy developers not doing file exists checks is also cool
<allee> apachelogger: I've added this check + create to our startkde a while ago.  
<apachelogger> that thing is a big hack anyway
<allee> apachelogger: Yes, ibus should take care.  But better that this warning everytime you start a KDE prog.
<allee> mparillo: with imaged root://  or  file:/root@  only the io-slave or d-bus backend would run as root everything else as the current user (unpriviledged)
<Tm_T> hmm, there's no anymore any install option for CD, right?
 * Tm_T cannot find any dvd for writing
<apachelogger> pxe boot
<Tm_T> could be my only option eventually, but I wanted to avoid that
<Tm_T> hah, found unused stack of dvd+rw disks
<Tm_T> these must be from 7 years ago?
<Riddell> USB key is the more common way I'd think
<Tm_T> I would use that if mine weren't used for installing by my boss
<Tm_T> ...and I haven't seen that usb key since (:
 * Tm_T is doing panic-rescue on his work laptop due to failing hard disk
<ScottK> apachelogger: Rejected.
<apachelogger> thx
<soee> its annoying that every time kernel update shows up i have the same problem: http://pastebin.com/hVD6mWee
 * shadeslayer goes off reading cj's emails
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061073] Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061073 (by Stefan Freyr)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1065096] Certain keyboard shortcuts disappear between 4.9.1 and 4.9.2 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1065096 (by Peder Chr. Nørgaard)
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> hi Quintasan
<Quintasan> sup shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> not much, looking at #kubuntu for a bit
<Quintasan> well, I'm providing live support for my roommate, he's a Kubuntu user :D
<Quintasan> You can't get better support than this :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> I so want to say 'Thanks for the favor' in #kubuntu but will refrain myself
<shadeslayer> heh, #debian-live just went beserk with commits
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: how the hell does pidgin import gg contacts
<Quintasan> it uses libpurple
<shadeslayer> yus
<Quintasan> telepathy-haze also uses that
<shadeslayer> that's how
<Quintasan> so why the hell, ktp doesnt import them?
<shadeslayer> idk ... sometimes software does weird shit
<shadeslayer> and everyone calls them bugs
<Quintasan> how do you call this?
<shadeslayer> magic
<Quintasan> if pidgin can do it then other stuff using libpurple should be able to do so too
<Quintasan> i blame telepathy-haze or KTP
<shadeslayer> can you check if empathy can import contacts?
<shadeslayer> if it can, it's a KTP issue, if not, it's a tp-haze issue
<Quintasan> I ain't polluting my install with gnome crap :P
<Quintasan> brb launching vm
<shadeslayer> hmmm .. give me your account details? I've already polluted my install :P
<Quintasan> ohohohoohho
<Quintasan> nope.avi
<shadeslayer> xD
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: da fuq
<shadeslayer> ?
<Quintasan> haze is installed but no gg in create account
<shadeslayer> for empathy?
<Quintasan> yeah
<shadeslayer> odd 
<shadeslayer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81632/cant-import-gadu-gadu-contact-list-from-server
<Quintasan> it uses sunshine
<shadeslayer> aye
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: make ktp work with sunshine :P
<Quintasan> there must be some reason why they do not use haze for GG
<shadeslayer> does empathy + sunshine work?
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> let me launch vm once again
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> fcks
<Quintasan> no sunshine for quantal
<Quintasan> goddamn it
<shadeslayer> lawl right 
<Quintasan> installing precise package
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It doesn't even list gg after installing sunshine
<shadeslayer> @_@
<Quintasan> way to go Ubuntu
<Quintasan> ...
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-haze/+bug/1032215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1032215 in telepathy-sunshine (Ubuntu) "gadu-gadu contacts invisible in empathy (telepathy-haze)" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> !info kadu
<ubottu> kadu (source: kadu): Gadu-Gadu/XMPP client for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-2 (quantal), package size 4173 kB, installed size 10743 kB
<shadeslayer> xD 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: account-plugin-gadugadu is the way in quantal
<shadeslayer> what's that?
<Quintasan> god only knows
<Quintasan> I installed it and GG showed up in empathy
<shadeslayer> hurr durr
<Quintasan> and it does not import contacts
<Quintasan> #$%#$@%@#$#$@%
<Quintasan> nothing
<shadeslayer> use sane protocols, srsly
<Quintasan> it has to be tp backend problem
<Quintasan> sunshine worked until they decided to remove it god knows why
<ScottK> shadeslayer: In Poland, Gadu support is essential.  
<shadeslayer> unmaintained 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What ScottK said
<ScottK> FWIW, Kadu is a KDE app that is maintained with an upstream that cares about Kubuntu.
<ScottK> So use that ...
<Quintasan> ScottK: Yes, but unfortunately it makes telepathy look a little bit silly IMO
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Quintasan> possible solutions: use Kadu
<Quintasan> look around and see why Pidgin can import contacts using libpurple and we can't
<Quintasan> ABANDON THE WARSHIP
<shadeslayer> file a bug against haze?
<Quintasan> I'll first do some research
<Quintasan> not like I can fix this code-wise but at least I can provide information
<shadeslayer> right
<ScottK> Quintasan: If telepathy wants to look silly, who am I to stop them.
<Quintasan> Right.
<Quintasan> ALLOW USERS TO UNIFY THEIR CONTACTS
<Quintasan> Don't support the most popular network in Poland
<ScottK> I don't happen to want my contacts unified, but whatever.
<Quintasan> Not like it's the most important protocol but if you support AOL or sth then you could support GG as well
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-23
 * shadeslayer investigates gadu gadu support
<shadeslayer> sigh, I don't understand anything here
<shadeslayer> whooo
<shadeslayer> I made pidgin crash
<shadeslayer> okayyy
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: what's this : http://i.imgur.com/dlXot.png
<shadeslayer> 'Synchronize your contacts'
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: you'll have to make me an account on gadu gadu because translations fail
<stefan`> hi guys, are you still looking for affected users of bug 1061073?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061073
<shadeslayer> stefan`: huh? 
<shadeslayer> isn't it apparent that it's a regression in mesa?
<shadeslayer> I can reproduce it when using mesa 9 with kwin
<stefan`> shadeslayer: yes, it's apparent but i thought that a patch might be on the way already...
<shadeslayer> I doubt anyone here knows how to fix mesa
<shadeslayer> ( if they do, fix the bug!! :P )
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu-x might be a better candidate
<tazz> anyone still on 12.04 having ruby installed. Could you give me the ruby version ?
<yofel_> tazz: precise has 1.8.7 and 1.9.3 
<tazz> thanks yofel_ 
<Saviq> debfx, hey, I've packaged QtCreator 2.6.0rc if you're interested
<yofel_> shadeslayer: one reason why I wanted to keep it, but it seems that I was the only one
<shadeslayer> hmm
<jussi> agateau: ping?
<jussi> agateau: as part of the extra mile thing, perhaps it would be relevant to make the kmix plasmoid more functional by having the plasmoid expandable instead of opening up a new "window" for the other sliders
<jussi> ?
<shadeslayer> tdfischer was working on kmix awesomeness
<shadeslayer> atleast ... he had plans at Akademy
<Riddell> jussi: porting kmix to a plasmoid is more than a final mile
<Riddell> it's a whole big feature
<jussi> oh :(
<jussi> we should do it anyway :D
<Riddell> jussi: well it's an upstream issue, UI being discussed here http://lists.kde.org/?t=133728098200001&r=1&w=2
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> I read that entire thread
<shadeslayer> so much flame
<jussi> all I needed to read is Haralds answer - he is so eloquent :)
<jussi> apachelogger: +++
<apachelogger> Riddell, jussi, agateau: one should not touch kmix at this point
<jussi> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> it is being rewritten and at the same it is nto being rewritten and it is being moved out of kdemultimedia and at the same time not moved out of kdemultimedia ... :P
<jussi> apachelogger: a good confusing answer if I ever saw one! :D
<apachelogger> that's kmix for you
<yofel_> still
<yofel_> apachelogger++
<agateau> apachelogger: sounds like it is in good hands ant at the same time not in good hands!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<yofel> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.5.90 ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/calligra-2.5.90/
<soee> can you tell me if kdevelop is any good for php ?
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1070436
<hayalci> Hi. I'm setting up a mirror for kubuntu ISOs. How can the mirror be listed in the download page ?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<maco> what's that debian.org site where you can look up a package, and it tells you what versions are in each debian release and ubuntu release?
<shadeslayer> maco: packages.debian.org 
<maco> shadeslayer: jibel got it in #ubuntu-devel, packages.qa.debian.org
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<maco> i called it "the pink site" and confused slangasek
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> I just call it PTS
<shadeslayer> but the pink site also works :P
<genii-around> Will ninjas repository include raring soon?
<JontheEchidna> what would be in such a repo?
<maco> i think i just did my first debdiff in 2 years
<genii-around> JontheEchidna: I imagine the work that came after the 12.10 freeze
<JontheEchidna> there's not been a KDE release since the freeze though...
<JontheEchidna> and in between the freeze and now most effort has been on getting 12.10 ready for release
<genii-around> Ah, OK. Just that I noticed there is already a raring repository now on the main archive.ubuntu.com now, was just curious.
<JontheEchidna> the ubuntu core guys are still getting the toolchain ready, raring isn't quite open yet
<Riddell> maco: welcome back :)
<maco> Riddell: there's a security patch for software that is running on my server, and it hasn't made it into ubuntu's repos
<maco> my test build of the patch is now on my server :)
<maco> i'll probably also make a backport of python-django 1.4.1 to precise because my server's on precise and wah i want the new features
<maco> (elseif, finally! do you know how annoying it is to  {%if%}{%else%}{%if%}{%else%}{%endif%}{%endif%}
<maco> )
<maco> this doesn't mean you're getting me back for much-time though :P
<maco> i have gone off to django-based-webapp land
<Riddell> maco: is {%if%}{%else%}... django language?
<maco> for its templates, yeah
<maco> django's written in python, but then you can send variables from the backendy code to the html templates, which use that {% %} syntax mixed into the html to determine what html gets sent to the browser
<Riddell> maco: is it better than drupal?
<maco> so {% if variable %}<a href="{{variable}}">link</a>{%else%}Sorry, no link available{%endif%}
<maco> thats apples to oranges
<maco> drupal competes with joomla and wordpress
<maco> django competes with ruby on rails or zope
<maco> or plone
<maco> i dont think there's any longer any actual competition between django, zope, and plone
<maco> but they at least aim for the same space
<Riddell> maco: because django has won?
<Riddell> or because they're different
<maco> i think it won
<maco> django is the one that is most pythonic
<maco> i forget whether it was zope or plone that was described as being python written by java programmers
<maco> i should disappear from interwebs now though
<maco> also you should go to bed
<maco> later
<Riddell> yes indeed, night
<micahg> maco: if you want to hijack Bug #1010572 and test the rdeps, I'll be happy to upload it to precise-backports for everyone
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1010572 in Precise Backports "Please backport python-django 1.4-1 (main) from quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010572
<micahg> (and modify it for 1.4.1-2)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-24
<maco> micahg: ok, but at this point itd be 1.4.2 because of aforementioned security thing
<maco> (1.4.2 is in sid)
<micahg> maco: sure, but we need to wait for raring to open to backport that 
<maco> micahg: that sounds like "wait a week"
<micahg> maco: well, if the version in sid isn't changing, you could test your own backports now (though to go to precise, we have to go through quantal)
<maco> micahg: k
<maco> micahg: you mean backport 1.4.2 to both quantal and precise, right?
<micahg> yeah
<maco> (quantal is at 1.4.1, and i just attached a debdiff with a chunk of 1.4.2. to security bug today, but 1.4.2 isnt *just* the security fix)
<micahg> well, we could either backport 1.4.1+security fix from quantal to precise or 1.4.2 from raring to quantal & precise
<maco> k
<jussi> oh a quick FYI to everyone who worked on it, my quantal upgrade appears to have worked without a hitch! :D
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061073] Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061073 (by Stefan Freyr)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1070764] Qt 4.8.1 does not render fonts correctly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1070764 (by Egon A. Rath)
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Riddell> good afternoon
<BluesKaj> hey Riddell
<Riddell> oh um, I've an open week session today
<Riddell> must think of something to say
<jussi> Riddell: "Hi Im Jon. I do Kool Stuff. Wanna come help?" :D :P
<BluesKaj> not much in the 13.04 repos yet , just a few python-libs and kernel update
<Riddell> yes that's called toolchain update
<BluesKaj> yeah , I thought the toolchain would have more 
<Riddell> I guess gcc will be on its way. or maybe gcc has reached a state of perfection and don't need new versions. one of the other
<Riddell> anyone want to do the plenary at UDS?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your turn for showmanship skills?
<shadeslayer> I ain't doing it alone
<shadeslayer> I have stage fright :P
<yofel_> IIRC gcc 4.7 was so new when we used it for quantal that there nothing newer to use at the moment
<yofel_> +is
<Riddell> a state of perfection it is then, good :)
<shadeslayer> also, I talked about PN last UDS :P
<Riddell> "For guidance on how to purchase the ticket, see the attached video"  uh oh, this UDS hotel sounds tricky to get to
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> that's what I was going to say as well :P
<Riddell> afiestas: you're going out tomorrow?  where are you staying?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: you're already in bella sky?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you know who your roommate is? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no idea
<shadeslayer> okay, complete mystery for me as well
<Riddell> tsdgeos: is the ticketing system complex enough I need to watch this video?
<tsdgeos> for metro?
<shadeslayer> yes
<tsdgeos> if you do what i did
<tsdgeos> not really
<shadeslayer> scream till someone comes and helps?
<tsdgeos> just get the 10 tickets 2 zone card (145 crowns)
<tsdgeos> and then airport -> ørestad and ørestad -> bella center
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: wait, no pre arranged transport for the evenings this time?
<tsdgeos> not that i know
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this is europe, we have public transport here
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^_^
<Riddell> tsdgeos: is there a cash machine at the airport or do I need to go to a beuro de change?
<tsdgeos> not sure, i got money at home
<shadeslayer> I was under the assumption that evenings would be the same as the last UDS I attended, 2 years back
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I thought you were taking the train?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they are but there's events on the first and last nights
<shadeslayer> right, but at UDS-N they had transport in the evenings and the buses took you to various places
<Riddell> shadeslayer: with my energy levels I think a 24 hour train ride is best avoided
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Drink loads of Red Bull and go on coding spree?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in the US that's necessary because there's no public transport
<Riddell> I've never been able to code on trains
<afiestas> Riddell: some place downtown
<Riddell> afiestas:  so um, if I get stranded with nowhere to stay on saturday night can I stay on your floor?
<shadeslayer> stranded ? 0.o
<afiestas> Riddell: sure, I snore as hell so bring earplugs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: my expected accomodation might not be around
<shadeslayer> at Bella Sky?
<Riddell> no with a Friend
<shadeslayer> uhh .. okayy ... I'll be checking in at Bella Sky on the 27th .... and I doubt I'll have a roommate
<shadeslayer> though I can't be certain at the moment
<Riddell> ooh interesting :)
<Riddell> so what fun things to do on the Sunday if there's some of us in town?
<shadeslayer> I'm most likely going hiking
<shadeslayer> into sweden
<Riddell> http://www.getyourguide.com/copenhagen/copenhagen-harbour-kayak-tour-with-a-local-t7141/  ooh pricey canoeing
<shadeslayer> will most likely be back in Copenhagen by 4 I guess
<shadeslayer> O_O
<ScottK> Riddell: My flight gets in very early (I think 0615 or 0715) on Sunday.
<Riddell> ScottK: ouch, that's a long day of jet lag
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes, but I'm also not changing planes anywhere.
<ScottK> So there's no change LHR steals my bags.
<ScottK> change/chance
<Riddell> http://www.meetthedanes.dk/en/  ha ha, go and have dinner at someone's house as a tourist experience
<shadeslayer> drat
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bags get stolen at LHR? shit shit shit
<ScottK> shadeslayer: They get lost.
<shadeslayer> okay, never had that happen to me the last 2 times I went to LHR
<shadeslayer> hopefully I get lucky
<Riddell> actually the main legend about heathrow these days is the security queues
<shadeslayer> don't have to clear them the first time :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you staying in london after?
<shadeslayer> yah
<shadeslayer> Stanmore to be exact
<shadeslayer> which reminds me, I should email the ML about vacation dates
<Riddell> Harrow, sounds posh
<jussi> shadeslayer: oh shadeslayer!
 * shadeslayer wouldn't know posh from non-posh in London
<jussi> shadeslayer: do you think you might have time to sort me out with a deb today?
<jussi> Im having to use kopete, which sucks!
<shadeslayer> drat I forgot
<shadeslayer> I also have dbus files this time, let me know if it works
<jussi> shadeslayer: ok! nice!
<shadeslayer> ( they don't work for me, but I fear that might be a local issue )
<jussi> cool, Ill let you know
<jussi> have you fixed the autorun or do I have to still manually run that binary?
<shadeslayer> that's what the dbus stuff is for
<Riddell> ah hah http://kajakole.dk/
<jussi> shadeslayer: ahh, great
<Riddell> afiestas, ScottK, shadeslayer, tsdgeos: anyone up for some paddling on sunday?
<jussi> Riddell: I knew that would come up :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: quantal right?
<tsdgeos> watersports in october?
<tsdgeos> uncool :D
<Riddell> jussi: best way to see a city
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll be out of CPH for most of the day, hiking :)
<mikhas> am only arriving in the afternoon
<jussi> tsdgeos: I think actually it would literally be "cool".... :P
<Riddell> ah mikhas, you'll be hassling Quintasan_ to get mallit integrated right?
<shadeslayer> :D
<mikhas> Riddell, something like that
<tsdgeos> jussi: true
<Riddell> mikhas: are you into KDE generally? I'm not sure if we met at akademy I think I might have missed you
<Riddell> oh too late
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> WOOOOOOO HOOOO
<jussi> Im going to Australia in Dec/Jan!
<tsimpson> no snow for you
<shadeslayer__> jussi: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kde-telepathy-auth-handler_0.5.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<jussi> shadeslayer: you are a god!
<shadeslayer__> errr
<shadeslayer__> why does that say precise1
<jussi> thank you very much
<shadeslayer__> not sure
<jussi> it does
<jussi> but it installs no problems
<shadeslayer__> I don't think it's the rigt deb
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kde-telepathy-auth-handler_0.5.1-0ubuntu2~ppa1_amd64.deb
<shadeslayer> that's the right one
<Riddell> Ubuntu Open Week started now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek  Kubuntu talk in 1.5 hours
<Riddell> Kubuntu talk in #ubuntu-classroom in a couple of minutes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any plans for halloween at UDS?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: us pagan celts do Samhuinn, we'd need a green faerie king and a winter spirit to kill him
<shadeslayer> :D
 * shadeslayer is away
<Riddell> golly Lubuntu has a co-ordinator for QA / Testing, we need one of those
<mikhas> ha
<yofel> Riddell: nice session btw. :)
<Riddell> thanks yofel, not sure there was much of an audience
<yofel> yeah, there were a few, but I did recognise them all, so nobody new
<yofel> thinking about Q/A coordinator reminds me of our member list that we never finished filling out
<yofel> I'll send a reminder to the ML later
 * ScottK tried to recruit BarkingFish for that role, but failed.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: sorry, left you alone with that guy, but he was getting really annoying
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> not an issue really :)
<shadeslayer> I can easily say that I find user support very annoying :P
<Mamarok> true, most of the time it is, especially with people who expect the impossible
<shadeslayer> aye
<Mamarok> or expect their usecase to be the one and only
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yofel it seems that today is "Attract impossible users" day
<yofel> well, it's not *his* idea
<yofel> but yeah, the polkit KCM is just one big mess
<shadeslayer> no no, the bits about pokit editing stuff
<shadeslayer> *polkit
<yofel> last time I tried to add it to project-neon it would just crash when trying to use it
<shadeslayer> >.>
<yofel> good thing I just left it alone
<shadeslayer> I'm so sleepy I replaced a enum with an actual number
<yofel> hehe
<shadeslayer> videoflip->setProperty("method", 4);
<shadeslayer> wheee
<shadeslayer> yofel: you would expect your video to be flipped by default right?
<yofel> define 'flipped' ?
<yofel> or rather in what context?
<shadeslayer> ok run : gst-launch autovideosrc ! postproc_tmpnoise ! videoflip method=horizontal-flip ! ffmpegcolorspace ! autovideosink
<shadeslayer> and then run the same thing without the videoflip element
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep, best not to stretch this day any longer :|
<yofel> shadeslayer: not sure what I'm supposed to get by running that, what I did get was http://paste.kde.org/580292
<shadeslayer> @_@
<Quintasan> Riddell: Next time he is here and I'm not around, please tell him to contact me by email (quintasan@kubuntu.org).
<Riddell> Quintasan: who?
<Quintasan> Riddell: maliit guy - mikhas I believe
<Riddell> oh mikhas, right
<Quintasan> I am working on it, but damn only he knows if I'm doing it right and I can't get in touch with him
<Quintasan> Well, I need to hit the bed, uni starts at 08:00
 * Quintasan should be available in the afternoon
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-25
<jussi> Morning all
<shadeslayer> moin jussi 
<jussi> Gday shadeslayer. everything still works after wake up from sleep - I am happy :D
<shadeslayer> :-)
<shadeslayer> I don't want to get up, this bed is so warm
<jussi> awww
<shadeslayer> Riddell: have you had a look where to go out for dinner ?
<ScottK> svorela will tell us.
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/reports.cgi?product=telepathy&datasets=UNCONFIRMED&datasets=NEW&datasets=ASSIGNED&datasets=REOPENED&datasets=RESOLVED&datasets=NEEDSINFO&datasets=VERIFIED&datasets=CLOSED
<agateau> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> agateau: hi
<agateau> tsdgeos: hi, colors in okular from master are inverted when reading a pdf, is this a known bug?
<tsdgeos> is it a pebkac?
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> i mean there's a "invert colors" option
<tsdgeos> is it checked?
<agateau> oh
 * agateau checks
<tsdgeos> question is
<tsdgeos> did you remember checkin it?
<tsdgeos> we did a settings migration
<tsdgeos> maybe it was broken when that happened
<agateau> ah right
<agateau> fixed now, sorry :)
 * agateau blames the migration :)
<tsdgeos> agateau: thing is, if you don't remember even setting something wrong might be there in code
<tsdgeos> agateau: could you open a bug so i can have  a look at it sometime in the future?
<agateau> I didn't know this option existed so I don't think I ever checked it
<tsdgeos> ah wait
<tsdgeos> are you using "very new kdelibs"?
<tsdgeos> because there was a bug in the kdelibs settings migrator
<tsdgeos> that i fixed along the okular migration code
<tsdgeos> if you are using just 4.9 that might be it
<agateau> I am using the KDE/4.9 branch
<agateau> ah right, I saw your rr on kconfig_updater
<agateau> could be the problem indeed
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: btw, do most of the establishments in CPH accept swipe only cards? ( the one without a chip )
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: only have a card with chip, so can't really tell
<jussi> its amazing how one tiny missing feature can make or break your experience of an application
<shadeslayer> ... durrr
<tsdgeos> only used the card to pay for the metro ticket
<shadeslayer> hmm .. will probably take out some cash at the airport then
<shadeslayer> I have like 30 EUR at home :P
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: they don't use EUR here ;-)
<shadeslayer> absolutely no EUR? drat
<mikhas> you can easily pay with EUR at CPH airport
<shadeslayer> " Adoption of the euro is favoured by the major political parties, however a 2000 referendum on joining the Eurozone was defeated with 46.8% voting yes and 53.2% voting no"
<shadeslayer> as long as the ATM machine accepts my card, I should be fine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can't say I've looked into places to eat no
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mind and tell your bank you're going abroad so it doesn't get blocked
<shadeslayer> good point
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can I give you £ for the stickers and you give the guy who got them ₹?
<shadeslayer> sure
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you remember how much?
<shadeslayer> 1500 INR
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> uds-announce is getting less announcey
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WNxC_W376qIbjxAXs90ZT-obcIh7oD5DG26v9onkn18/edit#
<shadeslayer> yeah 
<shadeslayer> good thing there's a tipping section in that document, I feel awkward when trying to calculate tips
<Tm_T> any plans to rally together on sunday?
<shadeslayer> I'm going hiking most of the day, would be awesome to meetup in the evening ( as well? )
<Tm_T> well I will most likely be in the venue on sunday after 1900
<Tm_T> so 2000 meeting would be nice
<Tm_T> I assume at that point most of us should be there
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: btw any plans for dinner on the 27th?
<tsdgeos> not from my side
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: okay, I'll be checking in at around 8, can we meetup and go for dinner somewhere?
<tsdgeos> on saturday?
<tsdgeos> my plan was being in the city center
<tsdgeos> since there's nothing around the hotel
<tsdgeos> back later
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> ScottK: all new digikam in precise-proposed again
<shadeslayer> ohai queuebot
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: 
<apachelogger> queuebot: you are Quintasan? :O
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what
<Quintasan> apachelogger: No, you are.
 * Quintasan herby designates apachelogger as queuebot
<Quintasan> I have successfuly launched my washing machine, nothing exploded
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1013442 is not fixed :O
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013442 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kdelibs >= 4.8.3 should depend on media-player-info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013442
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Any experience with QGst?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aye :(
<shadeslayer> drat
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, apachelogger: How many EUROZZZ do you take to Denmark?
<Quintasan> wait
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I have 30 EUR
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I took the liberty of social engineering that bug for you
<shadeslayer> Will take out 400 DKK at Airport
<apachelogger> master sune will try to convince the other folks that debian to promote it to recommends
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ~80 EUR?
<apachelogger> if that has not happened until next week you can nag him next week
<apachelogger> next week I say
 * apachelogger needs coffee or something
<shadeslayer> very well :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'll just get him drunk and get him to fix it in debian
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I take 0 eurozz
<apachelogger> err
<apachelogger> queuebot: I take 0 eurozz
<Quintasan> You're not going, are you?
<apachelogger> indeed
<shadeslayer> meh, I'll just use int's instead of enums for now
<apachelogger> wise choice
<apachelogger> but why?
<shadeslayer> no idea how to pass GST_VIDEO_FLIP_METHOD_HORIZ to QGst::ElementPtr::setProperty
<shadeslayer> it's a Enum that Gst defines
<shadeslayer> and the other solution I could come up with was to redefine the enum in my Code
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/580952/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey shadeslayer 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where is that an enum function?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/gst-plugins-good-plugins/html/gst-plugins-good-plugins-videoflip.html#GstVideoFlipMethod
<shadeslayer> and see line 12
<apachelogger> cast to int
<shadeslayer> hm?
<apachelogger> http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/qt-gstreamer/html/classQGlib_1_1ObjectBase.html#aa2c298b4f7a93345bd68f7101323c01d
<apachelogger> either you properly wrap it in that value bugger or cast the enum to int
<apachelogger> (not sure that it will know what to do with the int property)
<shadeslayer> heh kopete upstream on kubuntu-devel xD
<apachelogger> lol, upstream?
<apachelogger> mcmi, clmi, scaa, ghu, itdndt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wanna sru that?
<shadeslayer> I haz ktp meeting later on and I want to finalize packing tomorrow, so maybe on Monday sometime during UDS?
<apachelogger> ulazy :P
<apachelogger> look at all the SRU I do
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> plz2do KDevelop SRU as well then :P
 * apachelogger needs to prep phonon releasery though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is still not done? :O
<shadeslayer> nope, don't we want to fix that in raring first?
<apachelogger> seeing as raring is not open... no
<shadeslayer> won't that cause a bit of a disconnect when raring opens? raring will have KDevelop 4 RC while Quantal has final release?
<shadeslayer> or will LP simply copy over Quantal stuff into Raring for now
<Mamarok> do we still ship kopete?
<Mamarok> as default I mean
 * Mamarok thought we would use ktp now
<shadeslayer> we do
<shadeslayer> but not as default
<apachelogger> we did in precise
<shadeslayer> pft precise
<shadeslayer> even then, we should obviously SRU the patch 
 * apachelogger SRUs shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer uploads self to -proposed
<apachelogger> anyone with unity around?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ktp meeting in #kde-telepathy
<shadeslayer> any downstream issues to bring up?
<Riddell> hum, I seem to remember having something but I don't remember what
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: what do you need?
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: a screenshot of the about ubuntu dialog thingy would be nice
<apachelogger> also on a general note ... about KDE is slightly broken WRT layout
<tsdgeos> about ubuntu?
<tsdgeos> what's that?
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: what you mean "kde is broken?"
<apachelogger> I mean "about X"
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/25/plasma-desktopMk1577.png
<apachelogger> that also shows part of the brokeneness in "about kde"
<apachelogger> if you resize the window you can also make the titlelabel overlap with the left hand icon
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> that's been there forever
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: "about X" in which app?
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: there should be an app "about ubuntu"
<apachelogger> or perhaps they removed it... back in gnome2 it was an entry in the panel somewhere
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> you mean "about this computer"
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/Stfum ?
<apachelogger> ah yes, thanks
<apachelogger> makes me think that perhaps we need a simple KInfoCenter version
<apachelogger> bug 215383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215383 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "About Kubuntu information box" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215383
<shadeslayer> KInfoCenter is a usability nightmare
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> whatyagonna do :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6PZhONZ3Ac
<apachelogger> actually let me rephrase my original statement... what we need is KCMs and an app and the KCMs also appear in KInfoCenter :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good luck with that
<shadeslayer> I meant, *you* fix it
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> actually the KIC summary kcm really needs fixing
<apachelogger> it does not use LSB stuff so it knows no nothing about the distribution
<shadeslayer> "loads"
<shadeslayer> Hahaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, I don't fix other peoples code
<apachelogger> I redo it :P
<Riddell> Tm_T: anything you want to discuss at UDS?
<Riddell> SteveRiley: likewise?
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1071453] Dolphin doesn't store samba share password @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1071453 (by Pascal Korz)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: someone in #kubuntu is asking why we have so much bureaucracy surrounding SRU's :P
<ScottK> You mean wanting them reviewed and tested?
<ScottK> The idea is that after release we need to be really careful not to make things worse.
<shadeslayer> wanting them first released in current devel/stable and then backporting them to other releases
<shadeslayer> <popcbv> Can't you just put every fix into a release and reject everything which doesn't work?
<shadeslayer> <popcbv> And if you absolutely have to test before you have any confidence whether it works, perhaps add more static types such that you don't have to guess?
<shadeslayer> I'm too tired to answer coherently
<ScottK> For a bit of a history lesson, the current policy came about in reaction to the bad update described here:
<ScottK> http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2006/08/22/latest-dapper-xserver-xorg-upgrade-might-break-the-xserver/
<ScottK> Basically we broke the world on a post-release update.
<ScottK> The first devel release policy is to make sure that it doesn't get forgotten.
<ScottK> That's happened before too.
<ScottK> We have relaxed that somewhat to allow for zero day SRUs and such.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw bug 1071453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1071453 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Dolphin doesn't store samba share password" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071453
<ScottK> Is there a fix for it?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> it's fixed in 4.9.3
<shadeslayer> but
<shadeslayer> I would like to get it into precise
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> We can do an SRU for that in precise.
<shadeslayer> since 4.9.3 will eventually be released in a couple of weeks, can I go ahead and prepare a SRU for precise?
<shadeslayer> awesome
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Can you look at kdepimlibs for precise too.
<shadeslayer> will do
<shadeslayer> though not before Monday
<ScottK> shadeslayer: for pimlibs it's KDE Bug#691373.  pinotree already backported the fix in the 4.8 branch.
<shadeslayer> ah cool
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1071453] Dolphin doesn't store samba share password @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1071453 (by Pascal Korz)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1071453] Dolphin doesn't store samba share password @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1071453 (by Pascal Korz)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-26
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, I actually just wanted to have "get together" with Kubuntu folks (if we're talking about my suggestion on rallying together on sunday)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1071453] Dolphin doesn't store samba share password @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1071453 (by Pascal Korz)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * Quintasan_ wonders what has happend to Hide tab bar option in Konsole
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's there
<shadeslayer> Settings > Configure Konsole
<Quintasan> Indeed
<Quintasan> It was in profile options beforehand
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I was lost as well
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so like, I'm looking at GG and apparently neither empathy nor pidgin work 
<shadeslayer> My guess is libpurple is kaput
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Contact import WORKS in pidgin
<Quintasan> For sure
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Add me - 2816391
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: adding works in tp as well
<Quintasan> Yes
<Quintasan> I know that
<shadeslayer> but it doesn't show
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It doesn't show added contacs?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> after I restart pidgin it doesn't show added contacts
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> What is this
<Quintasan> Lemme try
<apachelogger> so I just realized that today is national day in austria lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: mother of god
<Quintasan> pidgin didn't import anything
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> oh 
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: There is an option to do so though
<Quintasan> and it works
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Accounts -> Your GG number -> Pobierz liste znajomych z serwera
<shadeslayer> I tried to use "Download buddy list from server"
<shadeslayer> and yeah it works
<Quintasan> There you go
<Quintasan> IMO it should be default action when creating a new account
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: There is also option to import/export contacts from ifle
<Quintasan> file*
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> last night, I tried this : qdbus --literal org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Connection.haze.gadugadu._345080123 /org/freedesktop/Telepathy/Connection/haze/gadugadu/_345080123 org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Connection.Interface.ContactList.Download
<shadeslayer> and that returned a NotImplemented here
<Quintasan> xD
<Quintasan> Haze is gimped then I guess
<shadeslayer> can't say :P
 * shadeslayer runs pidgin in debug mode to see what happens
<shadeslayer> fun, the bank had no Danish Kronors
<shadeslayer> and no electricity to give me EUR
<mikhas> shadeslayer, eh, you have internet access
<shadeslayer> wat
<mikhas> you dont need Kronors
<mikhas> ;-)
<shadeslayer> wut
<mikhas> "All you you need is love (and IRC)."
<shadeslayer> :)
<mikhas> you could also just shop online for everything
<mikhas> your credit card does not care about local currencies
<shadeslayer> Don't have a credit card
<shadeslayer> have a debit card, and a swipe only debit card
<shadeslayer> so not sure if it'll work or not
<shadeslayer> but let's see
<ScottK> Does anyone have an example of CMake looking in multi-arch specific paths for something?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm ... I've seen it before somewhere
<shadeslayer> but I can't remember where
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> !find FindDBus.cmake
<ubottu> File FindDBus.cmake found in kde-workspace-dev
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it sets : #  DBUS_ARCH_INCLUDE_DIR - the D-Bus architecture-specific include directory
<ScottK> Thanks.  Looking.
<ScottK> Looks like LIB_SUFFIX is the key.
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<Quintasan> mikhas: ping
<mikhas> Quintasan, pong
<mikhas> I have to pick up my bike now, but I am probably back in ~1hour
<Quintasan> doh
<Quintasan> mikhas: I recall you wanted something from me the other day, it was maliit related
<mikhas> Quintasan, back
<mikhas> well, I think that was a joke Riddell was making
<mikhas> I'll be at UDS next week, and then I'll get you to do the KUbuntu packaging for Maliit =p
<Quintasan> ohshi-
<Quintasan> mikhas: I'm not going then :D
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> Just jokin, we'll get it nailed down there
 * ScottK packs a hammer
<Quintasan> :D
 * yofel wonders why he expected that the calligra folks might've learned some cmake by now
<Quintasan> ScottK: You'd better get some duct tape in case shadeslayer attempts to run away from java or pythorn code
<yofel> I need to patch CMakeLists.txt to get calligraactive -.-
<yofel> as there is no planned configuration where everything is built
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: as I've been out of the loop for a while I expect a brief report of p-n and active status :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You'd better have the stuff necessary to install Ubantoo on TF since I didn't manage to get it working
<yofel> don't ask me on active, I don't think anybody did much lately there
<shadeslayer> yofel is probably even more up-to-date than me
<yofel> haven't seen bulldog98_ and rbelem around much
<yofel> I *can* tell you what's going on in neon though ^^
<shadeslayer> errrr
<Quintasan> yofel: That would be appreciated
<yofel> sure
<yofel> I'll make some notes after I make another attempt at finishing calligra 2.5.90
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I don't even remember what I did to make it work
<Quintasan> T_T
<shadeslayer> it'll come back to me .... eventually
<Quintasan_> yofel: ping
<Quintasan_> what did you break on the core? :P
<yofel> Quintasan: summary: http://paste.kde.org/582524/
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you remember something I forgot? ^
<shadeslayer> * shadeslayer and yofel used the # to talk about god, the world, and raspi's
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> :P
<Quintasan_> yofel:  u broke my password to core
<shadeslayer> but yeah, nothing off the top off my head
<yofel> Quintasan: uh, I did?
<Quintasan_> oh
<Quintasan_> now it works
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://kubuntu.s3.amazonaws.com/list.html
<Quintasan_> yofel:  it didnt work 10 minutes ago
<shadeslayer> incase you haven't been following the news lately
<yofel> Quintasan: oh, I upgraded the server, and the pgsql restart might've made quassel feel fuzzy
<Quintasan> k
<yofel> didn't notice much here though o.O
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> yofel: that covered most of the changes?
<Quintasan> that's quite much
<Quintasan> I didn't expect that much apart from further git splitting
<Quintasan> especially PPA issues and  dh9 magic
<Quintasan> Can't say Python not working corretly is a surprise
<yofel> well, czajkowski tried to help with the PPA, but even after she increased the timeout it still times out
<yofel> there's a bug about slow SQL queries
<Quintasan> dem lunchpads
<Quintasan> eating your memory with sql queries
<latebeat> hey guys, I'm having an issue with slow context (right click) menu in dolphin on a fast core i7 system. I have no idea where to look ?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It would be cool if the last checked for updates value would count up when you leave the Muon updater window open.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-27
<afiestas> is active packaged for arm?
<afiestas> if I install ubuntu on my nexus7, should I be able to get active working?
<ScottK> The packages are there, there's just not an image.
<ScottK> So if you get Ubuntu on there, you should be able to.
<afiestas> :33
<afiestas> too bad I have no wifi here, but will be first thing I do once I'm in the uds hotel
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: interesting how GG allows people to message you even when you haven't added them 
<shadeslayer> I had an interesting chat with someone last night 
<Monika> I am on Kubuntu 12.10. My existing user works fast. On newly created users the system is very slow, e.g. opening the K menü takes several seconds. I don't want to use the main user, because I am at a Linuxtag (in Kiel) and use my netbook at the booth for the visitors. How can I analyze what is causing the other users to be slow? Or is there some obvious fix? I am only running one activity...
<Monika> ...and I have not activated separate widget sets per desktop.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1069498] KWin shows tearing despite of VSync @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1069498 (by enteon ente)
<yofel> Monika: the only thing I can think off are the mesa 9 issues, maybe turn off some desktop effects or try Xrender instead of OpenGL in kwin and see if that helps
<Monika> will try
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Monika> I checked, the other user has no additional effects, actually a lot fewer desktop effects are activated. I googled Mesa 9, it sounds like something that would affect all users. Any other ideas what could make one user slow while the main user stays fast?
<Monika> Or is there a way not to use Mesa 9 on a per-user basis?
<yofel> hm, not that I know of, try asking in #kubuntu too. It's quiet today as many are travelling to UDS now
<ScottK> Lunchtime meetup with svuorela (Debian qt-kde team) tomorrow at 1 for those who are around.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: its snowing here xD
<Quintasan> damn country with this damn weather
<Quintasan> around 15 Celsius degrees in the middle of the day and today it's snowing
<shadeslayer> ScottK: :¦
<shadeslayer> ScottK: they left my luggage at LHR
<shadeslayer> my interchange only had 15 minutes initially
<shadeslayer> but then the flight got delayed, in the confusion they left it at LHR
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: are you at Bella Sky ?
<shadeslayer> to add to that, somehow my reservation was cancelled
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you have accommodation?
<shadeslayer> most likely going to crash into bed in 30 minutes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hi
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where are you?
<shadeslayer> Bella sky
<shadeslayer> you ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: Bella sky, what a coincidence
<shadeslayer> Hahah
<shadeslayer> dinner done ?
<shadeslayer> and room number ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: um I don't have a room. I was kindae hoping you'd have that
<shadeslayer> ohh yeah I do 
<shadeslayer> I am in 1505
<shadeslayer> spare bed
<shadeslayer> ( not sure if I even have a roomie )
<shadeslayer> Riddell: coming up ?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Arriving tomorrow 1600 ish
<yofel> WTH? http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/backp.png
<yofel> from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages
 * ScottK sits at the airport.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You can't say you weren't warned.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, ScottK: Do they accept EUR normally or I'm better off getting DKK at exchange?
<ScottK> Dunno.
 * ScottK didn't get either yet.
<ScottK> My plan is to get ripped off at the airport in the morning.
<highvoltage> well they take credit cards for the metro system
<highvoltage> so might as well just wait until you get to an ATM
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you know how to actually get to the hotel?
<Quintasan> Is it near to the airport?
<Quintasan> nvm
<Quintasan> found wiki
<Riddell> Quintasan: you'll need DKK
<Riddell> Quintasan: take the metro, needs a change
<Riddell> not sure what ticket it needs, I got zone 1-2 tickets but it's in zone 3
<Quintasan> Riddell: Okay, there is a metro station near the airport I presume
<Riddell> yes, just follow the signs
<Riddell> Quintasan: which wiki page did you find?
<Quintasan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-R/PublicTransit
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where are you ?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I am mostly using my card 
<shadeslayer> though the hotel just screwed up and put a hold on 75K INR on my card
<shadeslayer> not a good day ....
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: oh
<Quintasan> okay
<highvoltage> shadeslayer: eek
<shadeslayer> yeah ... they say they will clear out booking with Canonical and remove the hold 
<shadeslayer> let's see ..
<shadeslayer> not sure why my booking was cancelled
<highvoltage> 2 UDSs ago I found out that my flight have been cancelled when I got to the airport. that really sucked.
<Quintasan> I wonder what's going on with mine :D
<shadeslayer> heh 
 * Quintasan will spent damn 4 hours at the airport
<shadeslayer> crazy shit be happening
<shadeslayer> anywho, will wait till Monday and see what happens 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you get in at 1640 tomorrow?
<Quintasan> sth like this
<Quintasan> let me look at the ticket
<shadeslayer> okay
<Quintasan> 16:50
 * shadeslayer doesn't trust stuff printed on tickets after what happened today
<highvoltage> Quintasan: yeah I've been at the airport for 3 hours too now, at least I should be bording in around 15 mins
<Quintasan> highvoltage: urgh
<shadeslayer> this place is fancy :P
<Quintasan> highvoltage: Apparently I will arrive at 0800ish
<Quintasan> The plane is 1540
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> That makes it 7 hours
<Quintasan> my math sucks
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if you're planning on going into the city center, get the zone 3 ticket 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you can get something like not-one-way ticket?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I want to get to the damn hotel from the airport, zone 3?
<shadeslayer> no, zone 2
<shadeslayer> I have a 10 ticket zone 2 ticket 
<shadeslayer> valid for 10 hours of travel 
<Quintasan> OH
<Quintasan> how much for that one?
<shadeslayer> 145 
<Quintasan> 145 DKK for 10 hours zone 2 ticket?
<Quintasan> crap
<shadeslayer> yeah 
<Quintasan> holy shit
<Quintasan> I made a grave mistake this firady
<Quintasan> Friday*
<Quintasan> I tried to send 1k PLN from my old bank to my new bank
<Quintasan> expected it to arrive within few hour
<Quintasan> it did not.
<Quintasan> and it's weekend
<Quintasan> I'm so dumb sometimes I can't stand it
<shadeslayer> hmm 
<Quintasan> I have 100 PLN which is like 180 DKK
<Quintasan> XD
<Quintasan> whateva
<Quintasan> Will borrow some from friends
<shadeslayer> I have no DKK
<shadeslayer> spent it on pizza :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you do, you got me a pizza this evening
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Is there a ticket that works like board the metro, validate it, arrive at hotel, it's no longer vaild?
<shadeslayer> sure 
<shadeslayer> 5-6 EUR I think 
<Quintasan> Do you recall how much for that one?
<Quintasan> da hell
<Quintasan> seriously?
<Riddell> I got a 10 "klip" 2 zone card which is 145DKK
<Quintasan> It's like 80 PLN
<Quintasan> mother of god
<Quintasan> this country is freaking expensive
<Quintasan> You can get like 40 one-way tickets here for that money
<Quintasan> Riddell: 10 klip is like shadeslayer said 10 hours or what
 * Quintasan is totally confused right now
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's not time based, it's zone based
<Riddell> I haven't quite worked it out but I think a 2 zone ticket does for most things
<Quintasan> Riddell: Let's say I get one zone 2 ticket
<Quintasan> this means I can ride public transport as much as I want in zone 2 with that one ticket?
<Riddell> dunno
<Riddell> this explains it
<Riddell> http://www.fyidenmark.com/zones.html
<Riddell> but I haven't managed to understand it yet
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks, will try to get something out of it
<Riddell> rohan says I might be a bit wrong about that
<Quintasan> I'll guess I will also ask around in airport
<shadeslayer> have a look at m.dk
<Quintasan> Bella Center station
<Quintasan> that's where I want to go!
<Quintasan> Terminal 3 Copenhagen Int'l
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I think I'll board ØR 1381  towards Nivå st and walk the remaining way xD
<shadeslayer> what you do is, get onto platform 2, take the train going to Orestrad, get off, climb the stairs, take the metro on the left ( left as you come up the stairs ) and get down at Bella Centre, which is the station after Orestad
<Quintasan> so the metro is near Oerstrad
<Quintasan> damn
<shadeslayer> right, just hop off the train, and get onto the metro
<shadeslayer> there are a flight of stairs on your left as you get off the train 
<shadeslayer> hard to miss, climb them and you reach the metro
<Quintasan> then I take M1?
<shadeslayer> what's a M1?
<Quintasan> >take  Metro M1  towards Vanløse st (Metro)
<shadeslayer> oh oh, right 
<shadeslayer> yes
<Quintasan> according to rejseplanen
<shadeslayer> yep, take the M1
<Quintasan> Klippekort 	 2 	 Blåt 	 14,50 kr 	   	 klippekort pr. klip
<Quintasan> 14,50 kr
<shadeslayer> sleep
<Quintasan> hue
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/27/plasma-desktopqP2354.png
<Quintasan> trip planning with Quintasan
<shadeslayer> looks fine
 * Quintasan goes to pack his stuff
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-28
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1072257] KDE Crash Handler error message doesn't reflect the problem @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1072257 (by Vertago1)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1072263] plasma-desktop crashes at start-up with scripted image widget @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1072263 (by Vertago1)
 * ScottK is at the hotel now.
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you here yet?
<shadeslayer> jussi: Password protected stuff is up on RB ;)
<shadeslayer> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/107089/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you give me a coherent translation for : "Nie jest sztuką wejść "na nie widoczny"....sztuką jest odpowiedzieć na proste pytanie.....no cóż,powialo prowincjonalizmem. Pa"
<shadeslayer> google translate makes me think the guy needs to be institutionalized
<ScottK> shadeslayer: we should be going.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: where are you ?
<oy> what is needed to build kactivities.git ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have to change rooms, where are you ?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, he's logged in to : #kubuntu #kubuntu-devel #ubuntu
<shadeslayer> sure 
<shadeslayer> but where is he in person :P
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> anyone else know where Riddell is?
<highvoltage> I haven't seen him, but someone has mistaken me for him already
<micahg> highvoltage: I assume this person never met either one of you before?
<highvoltage> micahg: heh, I guess
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I am going for a bath, and since I have the keycard, I don't think you'll be able to get in if you come in the next 20 minutes or so :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hi
<Riddell> let me know when you're out the bath then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: out :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: have you checked into your room ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<Riddell> where are you?
<shadeslayer> 1505
<shadeslayer> your bags are still here :P
<Riddell> I thought you were changing rooms
<shadeslayer> just waiting for you to come pick up your bags ?
<Riddell> on my way
<Riddell> gosh, tired
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: move yer legs to lobby :P
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> coming
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1072390] hadoop's rcc conflicts with libqt4-dev-bin @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1072390 (by Timo Kluck)
<Tm_T> at UDS
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: come down
<shadeslayer> to the lobby
<afiestas> Riddell: where are you?
<Quintasan> afiestas: we are at lobby, come
<Quintasan> afiestas: Riddell went to dinner
<afiestas> Quintasan I could use some dinner :33
<afiestas> have you gusy though on something?
<Quintasan> afiestas: not really, shadeslayer wants to eat something as well and I am hungry as fcks
<afiestas> shadeslayer are you sure kubuntu-active draggs a session for lightdm?
<Quintasan> afiestas: he said he is not sure but it should
<afiestas> shadeslayer the default settings needs to be installed
<shadeslayer> ahh ok
<afiestas> shouldn't kubuntu-active depend on it?
<Quintasan> theoretically it should
<afiestas> it doesn't
<afiestas> ok guys going downstrais
<afiestas> where are you exaclty?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lobby
<shadeslayer> ern
<shadeslayer> afiestas: lobby
<afiestas> shadeslayer lobby is big
<afiestas> are there powersources?
<afiestas> powerplugs? POWER POWER
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I was at the lobby some time ago
<Tm_T> I'm now on the bridge
<Tm_T> I cannot recognise anyone there it seems
<afiestas> Tm_T: I'm going to appear in the bridge in a matter of minutes
<Tm_T> great (:
<afiestas> big fat guy with weird hair and short t-shirt 
<afiestas> you should recognize me xD
<Tm_T> we'll see
<afiestas> shadeslayer /usr/bin/startactive seems to be missing
<afiestas> is that possible?
<afiestas> in both, my laptop and the nexus7
<afiestas> shadeslayer http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/all/kubuntu-active/filelist content of the active package :s
<yofel> afiestas: there is a startactive package
<afiestas> lol
<afiestas> shouldn't kubuntu-active depend on that?
<yofel> sounds like it should o.O
 * afiestas stops looking at apt-file to find the package xD
<afiestas> ook, let's see if I have everything this time
<Tm_T> afiestas: where at the lobby you guys are? I'll try find you guys
<afiestas> Tm_T: I'm still in the room, I want to get active installed before I go downstairs xd
<Tm_T> rogery
 * Tm_T is trying to participate on IRCC meeting
<afiestas> kubuntu-active should depend on plasma-active also
<afiestas> dunno if plasma-active drags startactive
<Tm_T> it does
<Tm_T> directly or indirectly
<afiestas> it doens't
<afiestas> I have jsut installed kubuntu-active in my laptop and in the nexus7
<afiestas> it has not dragged either plasma-active or settings or startactive
<yofel> hm, kubuntu-active depends on *nothing* o.O
<yofel> plasma-active does depend on startactive though
<shadeslayer> afiestas: come down !!!!!
<shadeslayer> yofel: fix it 
<shadeslayer> afiestas: we leave in 5 mins
<shadeslayer> afiestas: are you coming ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: no time today
<yofel> I'll wish you guys a nice evening though ;)
<shadeslayer> :P
<Tm_T> afiestas: I'm now in this pit at the lobby
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> afiestas: I'm here, where are you?
<afiestas> Riddell: where are u?
<snikker> hi, what's the name of kubuntu installer?
<yofel> snikker: the installer is ubiquity, and the UI is from ubiquity-frontend-kde
<snikker> yofel: thanks for answer, so if i want customize it, i must modify ubiquity-frontend-kde?
<yofel> should be, I haven't touched it much personally
<snikker> yofel: ok, thank you
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-21
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1242479] Device notifier always shows a removable device of 0 Bytes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242479 (by moray33)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1242479] Device notifier always shows a removable device of 0 Bytes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242479 (by moray33)
<jussi> Quick reminder, still a few T-shirts left! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ 
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jussi> hrm, ddi the uppdate to 13.10, now I have a "hidden" menu in chromium
<jussi> strange stuff
<soee> good morning
<yossarianuk> hi - there is a bug in the kubuntu 13.10 iso that prevents it installing on UEFI systems
<yossarianuk> (not secure boot related)
<yossarianuk> and its effecting mutiple users - the kubuntu Google plus 'ask and help' page is full of people not being able to run Kubuntu 13.10 with UEFI...
<yossarianuk> the solution is to copy /boot/efi/EFI/kubuntu ->  /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<yossarianuk> i,e Ubuntu is fine  - it is a Kubuntu specific issue. 
<yossarianuk> bug report here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI install broken on Kubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1063399 looks interesting
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1063399 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "remastersys kubuntu fails" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<yossarianuk> at present people with no linux knowledge cannot install Kubuntu 13.10 on UEFI systems.... The bug fix would require a rebuild of the .iso also....
<apachelogger> how I hate hybrid systems -.-
<davmor2> apachelogger: nvidia?
<apachelogger> no, kubuntu + some other thing
<davmor2> apachelogger: ah I hear hybrid systems and instantly think gfx nowadays :)
<apachelogger> how does one even debug bug 1241540
<apachelogger> :@
<ubottu> bug 1241540 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 13.10 keyboard don't work in de, after login..." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241540
<apachelogger> yossarianuk: iff that issue had been reported in the 6 months prior to release of 13.10 then yes: "To fix this surely the 13.10 .iso will have to be rebuilt?"
<yossarianuk> apachelogger: So that means anyone with no technical experience of Linux just cannot run kubuntu 13.10 if they have UEFI....
<yossarianuk> that isn't good - surely the policy or remaking an .iso should change......
<yossarianuk> i.e Kubuntu cannot be used by newbies (if they have UEFI...)
<apachelogger> there could be 13.10.1 if anything
<apachelogger> anyway, that's ubuntu-release business
<apachelogger> and considering we do not know what causes the problem there is no point in discussing ISOs
<yossarianuk> cool - I hope there is - otherwise i'll be telling my non techie friends to wait 6 months before trying Liunx (during which time they wil probably be using Windows 8...)
<yossarianuk> apachelogger: It is efi/grub related and only effecting Kubuntu
<yossarianuk> (it may effect xubuntu I guess..)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I know the cause
<apachelogger> I do not know the reason
<yossarianuk> the fix is to copy the kubuntu fold on the EFI partition to the name ubuntu
<yossarianuk> *folder*
<apachelogger> that is not a fix
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yossarianuk> well it is in the sense that the OS will then boot.
<shadeslayer> that's a workaround then
<yossarianuk> ye
<yossarianuk> yes
<yossarianuk> I always referenced it as a 'fix'....
<shadeslayer> well, the only way to fix it is to find out why it can't pick up /boot/efi/EFI/kubuntu and fix that part?
<yossarianuk> if you read you google plus page (ask & help) you'll see there are about 5 different people with same issue....
<apachelogger> then I guess 5 different people should have reported this before release
<yossarianuk> I know that it refers to the 'GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR' in /etc/default/grub
<yossarianuk> some poeple did here http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?63589-13-10-64Bit-Beta1-UEFI-GRUB-Not-Working-After-Install
<yossarianuk> exactrly the same issue.
<yossarianuk> looks like they didn;t actually do a bug report...
<apachelogger> which is why I am grumpy
<yossarianuk> I'm grumpy because its Monday.
<apachelogger> that too
<apachelogger> yossarianuk: are you on an efi system right now?
<apachelogger> if so please paste the output of `grep -ri ubuntu /boot`
<yossarianuk> apachelogger: not right now - i'm @ work (non UEFI)
<apachelogger> ok
<yossarianuk> (and im on 13.04 @ work..)
<yossarianuk> will be tonight
<yossarianuk> (home desktop = uefi.)
<yossarianuk> if you want I can do this @ home and send the info somewhere...
<yossarianuk> (p.s i'm not trolling.... I just want Kubuntu to work..
<shadeslayer> likewise
<shadeslayer> apachelogger is just pissy today
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> tahr is open
<lordievader> shadeslayer: And it is stable (for now) ;)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> I just don't appreciate hellfire drama after release
 * shadeslayer hugs apachelogger
<yossarianuk> apachelogger: to be honest is the installer can't install the OS that is reason for drama?
<shadeslayer> uhm what, the installer worked just fine on the ISO
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> if you're talking about remastersys, I don't think we care about that
<shadeslayer> because it's unsupported
<yossarianuk> i mean - if you try to install on UEFI you cannot boot the system
<yossarianuk> without manual invervention
<yossarianuk> (i'd say that is fairly dramatic.)
<shadeslayer> and that could have been bought to our attention before release so that we could fix it
<shadeslayer> we can't do anything about 13.10 ISO's now
<shadeslayer> except maybe make a 13.10.1
<shadeslayer> as apachelogger already explained
<yossarianuk> that policy sucks a bit... That means newbies with UEFI cannot install 13.10 
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> while 13.10 is the latest and greatest for you it is not for me
<apachelogger> because I have my todo firmly set towards 14.04
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> so every minute I get to spend on 13.10 *is* reducing the amount of development time I can spend on 14.04
<yossarianuk> so what do you advise non techincal users to do?
<apachelogger> report bugs before relase
<yossarianuk> The solutions I can see are - wait 6 months, Install Ubuntu 13.10 (which is fine) or another Os.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have EFI?
<shadeslayer> no
<yossarianuk> in an ideal world that would have happened.
<apachelogger> meh, waiting for download then
<yofel> did someone try the EFI checkbox in virtualbox?
<yossarianuk> but it hasn;t - which is why the policy or remaking the iso should change.
<apachelogger> it's not the policy
<yossarianuk> otherwise its a 6 month wait for newbies
<apachelogger> it's developer time
<yossarianuk> and kubuntu is designed for all users...
<shadeslayer> I have this stupid mixed implementation of UEFI and EFI from Apple
<apachelogger> x developers have x*y amount of minutes to work on stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and that is different?
<shadeslayer> correct
<apachelogger> silly apple
<shadeslayer> it implements some things from the UEFI spec and some from the EFI spec
<shadeslayer> frankenEFI
<shadeslayer> whatever pleased the firmware monkeys at Apple :)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Why don't you join the Testers team so you can test the UEFI side of the iso's?
<yossarianuk> is there a way I can target my bug report for the kubuntu distribution ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI install broken on Kubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^^
 * apachelogger thinks he found the cause
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: just tag it with 'kubuntu' ?
<yossarianuk> thanks
<yossarianuk> lordievader: That is something I would like to do (test release..) - at the min I have a 6th month old Son so free time is limited....
<yossarianuk> very limited....
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Free time for everyone here is limited...
<yossarianuk> I know that. Babies really do make an impact though..
<yossarianuk> he likes pressing the keyboard though and I think he like wobbly windows...
<yossarianuk> (he laughed..)
<shadeslayer> heh
<yossarianuk> I would be happy to also build the latest Nvidia driver (I have a PPA already) if that could ever been included in the distro...
<yossarianuk> I showed him an Archlinux  install and he was sick
<apachelogger> I somehow broke my zsh -.-
<yossarianuk> (I dont; use X-Swat as it contains various other packages...)
<yossarianuk> That's another policy I hope Kubuntu will change when Ubuntu go fully Mir - i.e they will include the latest Nvidia driver... I find it mad ubuntu(and others) include an out of date Nvidia driver with known bugs in (fixed in later versions) in the name of 'stability'.
<yossarianuk> (this is obviously a very separate issue...)
<yofel> we use the exact same nvidia packages as ubuntu (for technical reasons). You could talk to the folks in #ubuntu-x about helping with updating
<yossarianuk> yofel: I know you do now. And I understand why - what I was saying is when Ubuntu stop using Xorg and go to Mir Kubuntu could have its own version (I would be happy to help maintain it...)
<yossarianuk> (would be a good 'selling point' - latest stable nvidia driver....)
<yofel> why would have our own version? It would talk to Mir over EGL - same as to wayland
<yossarianuk> Ah yes when EGL support comes out...
<yossarianuk> (i saw latest beta had it..)
<jussi> Riddell: shadeslayer ScottK valorie yofel do we want to order some shirts for the attendees at the bug day ? (paid for by the KC) 
<jussi> They are 14€ per shirt
<yossarianuk> Does that money from the shirt go to kubuntu devs ?
<smartboyhw> !find /usr/share/dbus-1/services/indicator-sound.service
<ubottu> File /usr/share/dbus-1/services/indicator-sound.service found in indicator-sound
<apachelogger> I am too stupid to vritualize uefi
<jussi> yossarianuk: the 14€ is cost price. Any money raised from the sales goes back into the kubuntu council funds, so I guess you could say that the money goes to kubuntu development
<jussi> (they are being sold on holvi for 25€ including postage)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yossarianuk> thanks jussi: will likely order one...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw efi boot works here
<shadeslayer> on my macbook with the weird bootloader
<yossarianuk> wil in the 40 mins I have been away from my desktop at lest one other person reported UEFI not working in the #kubuntu room..
<yossarianuk> " Harbort: At least when installing in EFI mode,  it creates EFI/kubuntu folder but somehow, it is still configured to go look for EFI\ubuntu "
<yossarianuk>  There are different versons of UEFI - i.e 2.3, 2.4, etc - could it just be certain versions (perhaps?_
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, what's the exact problem that causes efi to not work?
<shadeslayer> oh hmm, I didn't try installing
<BluesKaj> not looking forward to installing Kubuntu on a new laptop , that efi thing isn't gonna be much fun for me
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> good news
<yossarianuk> yey !
<yossarianuk> (is there bad news too..)
<apachelogger> I just found out that my supremely geeky laptop supports uefi, and even secureboot
<BluesKaj> what was wrong with the old BIOS anyway ? oris this a deliberate difficulty setup by MS and mfgrs to keep linux out of these machines ?
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: no that's secure boot
<yossarianuk> UEFI is an itel thing isn't it ?
<yossarianuk> *intel*
<tsimpson> it's a cross-body standard
<BluesKaj> oh that, yossarianuk , i hope once I buy the laptop there will be an easier method to install linux on them
<apachelogger> EFI is an intel thing
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: BIOS is rubbish that's why they came up with (U)EFI
<BluesKaj> ok ,but is amd fllowing suit ?
<apachelogger> all sorts of pointless limitations
<yossarianuk> GPT (which is seperate to EFI is awesome however)...
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: Aside from this issue UEFI is easy to setup now on most linux distros.
<yossarianuk> either have a blank disk (with GPT table) or manually create an EFI partition...
<yossarianuk> (non UEFI was easier however...)
<BluesKaj> took me 15 yrs to understand and navigate the BIOS , now I have to start all over again :)
<yossarianuk> AMD machines also work fine with UEFI I believe 
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: thats progress.......
<apachelogger> now usb creator gets stuck
<apachelogger> I swear to god, mondays one should simply not work
<yossarianuk> I'd vote for that
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk. it's not progress if the system is more difficult than before 
<apachelogger> that's nonesense
<shadeslayer> <yossarianuk> AMD machines also work fine with UEFI I believe 
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> I have a AMD/ATI card and I had to jump through hoops to get it to work
<shadeslayer> fglrx still doesn't work btw
<yossarianuk> I am meaning a AMD based desktop/server
<yossarianuk> not the GPU...
<apachelogger> ^ that's because of AMD not because of UEFI
<BluesKaj> think I'll look for a laptop with intel cpu and nvidia graphics , if that's possible
<shadeslayer> so, how do we differentiate between fglrx and fglrx-updates in the new driver manager
<yossarianuk> apachelogger: I have had random cases of the usb startup-disk-creator getting stuck - I normally end dd'ing the usb drive then reformatting it.
<apachelogger> it's just being slow
<yossarianuk> (if that is the same app..)
<apachelogger> bug of the day: if you select an ISO in usb-creator it's add to the model but not selected
<yossarianuk> I think this is relevant http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2I84-A9duY
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw I can integrate with muon using dbus
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> maybe not
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fwiw I can throw keyboards at you
<shadeslayer> no you can't
<apachelogger> try me
<shadeslayer> you're still to far away
<apachelogger> where's me mice
<apachelogger> halp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why would you want to throw mice at me
<apachelogger> the mice are for me
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> apparently I use magic to get the touchpad on my portable computing device to work
<shadeslayer> then why do you want to throw keyboards
<apachelogger> alas, no working touchy when installing
<shadeslayer> I thought muon had a packagekit dbus interface
<shadeslayer> alas not
<shadeslayer> fun, there is no muon API to install packages
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> there's no muon API at all
<apachelogger> muon is a framework ontop of libqapt
<apachelogger> *application framework
<shadeslayer> true enough, so does that mean I get to write my own UI ontop of that
<shadeslayer> that = libqapt
<debfx> probably, unless you call the qapt-batch binary
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> could do that I suppose
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you have a UI.....
<apachelogger> what you need to do is wire that UI to however installation is supposed to happen
<apachelogger> UI -> wiring -> libqapt
<shadeslayer> qapt-batch seems nice
<shadeslayer> will probably use that
 * apachelogger can imagine the window piling already
<apachelogger> it will be as glorious as kubuntu-debug-installer
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> install fail
<apachelogger> making EFI from scratch is no fun
<Riddell> jussi: yep I think we want plenty at the beastie squishing for all the kubuntu people but also others who go there
<Riddell> http://toscalix.blogspot.de/2013/10/a-champion-instead-of-leader.html "The fact that Kubuntu is the number one distro among KDE developers" thanks toscalix_ :)
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus the uefi stuff is broken
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't you have a secureboot device?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah, and it doesn't work too well
<apachelogger> not at all is more like it :P
<Harbort> apachelogger: isn't the problem a naming one?
<Riddell> last I looked at it this laptop contained specific bugs in its firmware which ment it wasn't much use :(
<apachelogger> I installed ubuntu, then I installed kubuntu now it always boots  ubuntu xD
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah
<apachelogger> Harbort: I'll argue that a kubuntu installation installing a kubuntu efi image is the correct thing
<Riddell> cjwatson was going to add something to kubuntu which the ubuntu unity images have but I'm not sure what it was or if he did it
<apachelogger> why it does not work is another thing xD
<Harbort> apachelogger: I agree, the naming problem is in: why then is EFI trying to boot ubuntu?
<apachelogger> Riddell: shim I reckon
<apachelogger> which was applied to the efi folder ... thing is I am currently testing without secureboot and it doesn't even work as expected
<Harbort> apachelogger: at the start, the prefix grub has is (hg1,gtp1)/efi/ubuntu where it should be (hg1,gtp1)/efi/kubuntu
<apachelogger> where do you see that?
<Harbort> in grub itself
<apachelogger> that is... I am not even using grub
<Harbort> ah ...
<yossarianuk> In previous releases there was an issue with installing ubuntu+kubuntu in UEFI mode - but that was fixed in 13.04 - as the EFI directory changed from the name 'ubuntu' to 'kubuntu'
<apachelogger> it does not getting into the actual efi image via the firmware
<Harbort> but I expect the issue is still in which folder the EFI is configured to go look 
<apachelogger> no
<yossarianuk> previously to that to fix It I just added the word kubuntu in the grub_distrubutor line in /etc/default/grub
<apachelogger> I suspect the problem is in the image itself
<apachelogger> because what the firmware does is basically ls /boot/efi/EFI/
<apachelogger> then you can boot into the invidual images in there
<apachelogger> which is why from a firmware boot perspective you have ubuntu and kubuntu since 13.04
<Harbort> then why is it booting in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu even though it's called kubuntu?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> rather opaque it is
<Harbort> indeed
<Harbort> pb is: I have very little idea on how EFI actually works
<apachelogger> options are a) kubuntu fails, and it boots ubuntu, b) kubuntu image has bogus reference to EFI/ubuntu which is why it boots that
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> installing kubuntu and erasing ubuntu
<apachelogger> lt's see what happens
<apachelogger> and actually I think it is failure option b) or a combination of and a and b in that a is caused by bogus references
<Harbort> BTW, I see that the folders in /boot/efi reflect also the options I see in /boot/efi/EFI (i.e. I have a 'ubuntu' and a 'Microsoft')
<Harbort> could it mean anything?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1242729] unjustified package conflict between kde-window-manager and kde-style-bespin @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242729 (by jbell.52)
<apachelogger> Oo
<Harbort> mmhh ... if that helps, /EFI/ubuntu appears in grubx64.efi
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain the image builder is at fault
<apachelogger> because it explicitly references EFI/ubuntu
<Harbort> and how are these images produces?
<toscalix_> Riddell: is a fact and it is in a great extend thank to you and your colleagues
<toscalix_> the old guys are opensuse but the guys now in charge and the newcommers.....mostly kubuntu
<toscalix_> no question about it, I think
<apachelogger> Harbort: at package build time it seems.... which makes things somewhat complicated
<Harbort> apachelogger: indeed ... so it might be in the package build scripts!
<Harbort> apachelogger: turns out, the files have been generated (god knows how) and the package just download them from the ubuntu servers ...
<apachelogger> Harbort: hm?
<Harbort> apachelogger: if you get the source of grub-efi-amd64-signed (package responsible foe grubx64.efi file)
<Harbort> apachelogger: then you'll see that it is actually downloading the file from the package repository, not generating it
<apachelogger> Harbort: the images are built by grub2, not grub2-efi
<Harbort> $ dpkg -S /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi-signed/grubx64.efi.signed            Mon 21 17:18
<Harbort> grub-efi-amd64-signed: /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi-signed/grubx64.efi.signed
<Harbort> which is why I think it's built buy grub-efi
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> so the image builder is at fault
<Harbort> I imagine so
<apachelogger> if I build an image with EFI/kubuntu it works
<Harbort> but what is the image builder?
<Harbort> apachelogger: I am talking to the guys in #ubuntu-devel to get information
<shadeslayer> anyone want to give me their thoughts on lp:~rohangarg/+junk/driver-manager-kde
<shadeslayer> pushed some more awesome stuff now
<shadeslayer> you'll still need to edit the hardcoded place for the ui file I think
<apachelogger> are you sure you want to ask for thoughts while I am around?
<shadeslayer> and gone
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure, though I still need to figure out how to add some more descriptive text to each radio box
<apachelogger>   localesDir="/usr/share/locale"
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> dafuq
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: make a kapplication
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> @ localesDir?
<apachelogger> dat shit you are pulling with translations
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> is contained in kdelibs
<apachelogger> so by using kapplication you don't need to pull no nothing but simply add the right catalogs
<shadeslayer> that be from software-properties-gtk
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> unless you python string
<apachelogger> oh wait what
<shadeslayer> but yeah, should probably fix that
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the tooltip stuff is spooky
<shadeslayer> I know :)
<apachelogger> and probably not i18n'd
<shadeslayer> again, I know
<shadeslayer> go on though
<apachelogger> really though, slap a giant comment above the tooltip stuff, that needs changing
<apachelogger> alas, I do not know changing to what, but that thing there is just bad
<apachelogger> probably one big pile of text rather than many tiny lines
<apachelogger> -.- python is so fugly
<apachelogger> device_name = '<h3>' + hardwareDict['model'] + '</h3>'
<apachelogger> dat bad
<apachelogger> somewhere in kdelibs is also a way to get a QFont for titles or some such business
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> from a reading perspective I'd say that getting rid of the pyqt modules would be handy
<apachelogger> i.e. no QtGui.
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> okay will do that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why is <h3> bad? because user might have modified titles?
<apachelogger> code design is flawed btw
<shadeslayer> *title sizes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because h3 is no metric in terms of the kde platform
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> we have fonts, small fonts and title fonts
<apachelogger> any other font sizing does not exist
<apachelogger> anyway, as for the code design
<apachelogger> you should make all of this async
<apachelogger> right now apt cache loading is blocking showing the UI
<apachelogger> bad thing
<apachelogger> also loading the models is blocking
<apachelogger> basically you should just have Mainwindow w; w.show() and inside the __init__ you should have only creating and connecting of the GUI objects, not actual population
<apachelogger> and a singleshot qtimer for example that calls a function that then opens the apt cache and loads the models etc.
<apachelogger> self.ui.buttonBox.clicked.connect(self.install_drivers)
<apachelogger> a qbuttonbox has an accept and cancel signal btw
<apachelogger> so you can have two slots
<apachelogger> instead of having to pull stuff like if self.ui.buttonBox.buttonRole(clickedButton) == QtGui.QDialogButtonBox.ApplyRole:
<shadeslayer> but would that apply to 'Apply'
<shadeslayer> I didn't see a signal for 'Apply'
<shadeslayer> and IIRC the accept signal didn't work
<shadeslayer> though my memory is fuzzy
<apachelogger> accepted and rejected are the signal names btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it works if you use it right
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> maybe you need to use Ok instead of Apply
<shadeslayer> but OK seems a bit weird
<shadeslayer> yeah I was right
<shadeslayer> accepted() doesn't work
<apachelogger> accept is riggered by Ok and Yes
<shadeslayer> OK doesn't work here
<shadeslayer> waut
<shadeslayer> yeo
<apachelogger> you could use kde buttons you know :P
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> okay, will change to KDE buttons
<apachelogger> or make it a KCM
<apachelogger> then you also get it for free
<apachelogger> anyway ... http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKDialogButtonBox.html gives more control
<shadeslayer> well yeah, I want to make it a KCM at some point
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you point me to documentation about Python KDE KCM
<shadeslayer> *KCM'sd
<shadeslayer> I couldm
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> I couldn't find any
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> if you want to KCM it then don't bother with the buttons to much
<apachelogger> install_packages = checkedButton.text() + " " + install_packages
<apachelogger> that seems silly
<apachelogger> what if text is a localized name?
<apachelogger> what if ubuntu-drivers changes so that what you have in text() is no longer the package name at all
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> that needs to be changed
<shadeslayer> I changed the text to be description
<shadeslayer> so it's no longer the package name
<shadeslayer> need to fix that
<shadeslayer> ( earlier it was the packagename )
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does it make sense to have a checkbox if there's just one proprietary driver?
<shadeslayer> so that the choice is clearer
<shadeslayer> or do I want just one radiobutton
<shadeslayer> to keep consistency
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1242729] unjustified package conflict between kde-window-manager and kde-style-bespin @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242729 (by jbell.52)
<shadeslayer> I also want to add a small description label under the QRadioButton which is slightly indented to the right
<shadeslayer> like the first one http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1839194/qcheckbox-qradiobutton-line-wrap-qt4-6-0
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ ideas?
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/10/21/kde-and-kubuntu-linuxcon-edinburgh
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think that will have to be a textless radiobutton next to a qlabel
<apachelogger> and then another qlabel with the description below the other qlabel
<shadeslayer> sigh, sounds quite complicated
<apachelogger> that's why qml doesn't have widgets :P
<shadeslayer> pfft, QML
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/wsO5TgY.png
<apachelogger> problem is you have to do some cheating to get it to act as if the label was part of the radio button
<apachelogger> i.e. clicking the label must trigger the radio
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe KDE has some solution for that though
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> fuck the desktop
<shadeslayer> lets all use JavaScript
<shadeslayer> and Ruby
<apachelogger> quite frankly I do not see why you shouldn't write this in QML :P
<shadeslayer> QML :(
<apachelogger> may be a bit over the top but hey, javscript ftw :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh another option... not sure if that is possible though... would be to hack into the layout of the qradiobutton
<shadeslayer> heh, sounds quite the adventure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw where can I query Font Sizes from KDE? KGlobalSettings?
<claydoh> is this bud something that should be bumped to bko?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/1242805
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242805 in plasma-widget-network-manager (Ubuntu) "[KUBUNTU] Network manager plasma widget connects but shows "disconnected" icon when VPN is connected" [Undecided,New]
<claydoh> s/bud/bug
<shadeslayer> probably invalid since we don't have p-w-n-m anymore
<BluesKaj> claydoh. I just confirmed the bug affects me too , thanks for filing it 
<apachelogger> we do not track upstream reports.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: uefi is pretty nifty if you get used to it
<apachelogger> you can even add custom entries to the boot manager, so I now have an entry that brings up shell.efi xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no clue about the font stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: seems we'll have working uefi and secureboot for .04 :P
<apachelogger> I also added QA deadline cards for the both of them
<claydoh> BluesKaj: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326403
<ubottu> KDE bug 326403 in Plasma Widget "Plasma-nm shows as disconnected when connected to VPN" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> apachelogger: hoorah,well done
<valorie> jussi: I think that sounds great, as a thank you gift for people caring enough to squash bugs
<ahoneybun> hllo
<ahoneybun> hello
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-22
<ScottK> Can someone verify the raring KTP SRU please.
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you working again?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping for when you should decide to get out of bed :P
<jussi> hrm, Klipper, Kmix and Bluetooth all still need plasma UI's. is this something we have people to contribute to ?
<apachelogger> jussi: I am not sure I folllow
<jussi> apachelogger: go to your system, click the battery icon, or the nm icon. you get pretty plasma stuff. the others you get a very standard looking menu type thing.
<apachelogger> there never was the target of having plasma applet implementations for every tray app
<jussi> ie. http://i.imgur.com/20P53zp.png and http://i.imgur.com/1eCHXjw.png
<jussi> apachelogger: would be nice to have it for the defaults though...
<apachelogger> in that case you will have to file bugs with the individual developers
<apachelogger> how a bluedevil applet would be different from what it has now I do not know though :P
<apachelogger> what's the blue thing that pops up?
<apachelogger> it's annoying as hell
<apachelogger> apport
<apachelogger> love of my life
<jussi> apachelogger: no, the powermanagement thing I screenshoted to show differences to the bluetooth thing
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> they don't do the same thign though
<apachelogger> ScottK, shadeslayer: do you think there is a chance for 13.10.1 for bug 1242417
<ubottu> bug 1242417 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242417
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm still at linuxcon today and tomorrow
<apachelogger> k
<jussi> which desktop effect is this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/get_cface2.jpg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'd like a 13.10.1 if we can fix that
<apachelogger> we do have a fix
<shadeslayer> right, just finished reading the bug report
<shadeslayer> I am for it
<apachelogger> so make it happen? :P
<shadeslayer> not entirely sure of the procedure
<shadeslayer> just poke the release team?
<apachelogger> I guess
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Is the fix released btw?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw_: ping
<apachelogger> not yet I think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cj says that installer probably fetches newer grub from network
<shadeslayer> *probably*
<shadeslayer> anyway, would like to smartboyhw_ then send a email to ubuntu-release
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: yes?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw_: is ubuntustudio also affected by that EFI bug?
<smartboyhw_> Actually, I have to deal with the bug on Studio's side too,
<shadeslayer> exactly
<shadeslayer> so do you want to get a respin done as well?
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: The other two main developers have not yet replied about the sole problem on fixing the package, I need to wait for their reply.
<shadeslayer> ack, I'll draft something till you wait
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: Great.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the installer fetches grub-efi-amd64, that I did not see observe it fetching grub2-common
<apachelogger> s/that/but
<apachelogger> woah that sentence is screwed
<apachelogger> s/see//
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> thx for the brainfuck
<shadeslayer> I am without coffee
<apachelogger> wanna do video in phonon5's halfway ripped apart api, cause I'll glaldy switch brainfucks :P
<shadeslayer> no thx
 * shadeslayer passes around some awesome chocolate cake from his Birthday
<apachelogger> oh I missed your birthday
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: happy birthday and stuff
<shadeslayer> thx
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer for shadeslayer
 * kubotu gives shadeslayer a nice frosty mug of beer.
<shadeslayer> beer at quarter to 1?
<apachelogger> it's afternoon, time for beer I say
<shadeslayer> are you trying to get me drunk so that I may not be able to do 13.10.1 good sir
<apachelogger> glTexImage2D(GL_TEXTURE_2D, 0, GL_LUMINANCE, w, h, 0, GL_LUMINANCE, GL_UNSIGNED_BYTE, bits);
<apachelogger> one year ago I apparently knew what that did
<apachelogger> now I don't
<apachelogger> life's a harsh mistress
<yossarianuk> so you are making a new .iso ?
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> I will send a request
<shadeslayer> upto the release team to decide
<yossarianuk> cool - I hope they do or for the next 6 months  there will be a lot of people moaning about UEFI installation...
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6282318/
<yossarianuk> thanks to everybody who works on kubuntu !
<apachelogger> (UEFI was broken in 13.04 ... no one complained)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and now people are, so how about we fix it :)
<shadeslayer> also, 13.04 installed fine on my machine at some point ( somewhere between alpha and beta )
<shadeslayer> so it did work
<apachelogger> just saying, this is not as critical as one would think
<yossarianuk> 13.04 was fine with UEFI...
<shadeslayer> but I suppose you broke it at somepoint then
<yossarianuk> previous versions had issues if you had ubuntu + kubuntu installed in UEFI... 13.04 was fine.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't see how rebooting into grub recovery after a install is not critical :P
<yossarianuk> p.s - regarding not updating install .isos - Linus had something to say on that to the Fedora team...
<yossarianuk> https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/GqUgcYcfQuV
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: ACK
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: I agree - how is a person new to Linux meant to be able to use Kubuntu 13.10....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see incoming bugs?
<apachelogger> from where I am standing the battery applet showing 0% when in fact the battery is fully charged is more critical
<apachelogger> getting 5 mails a day on that
<yossarianuk> maybe because people suffering the UEFI bug have given up after not being able to install the OS.....
<yossarianuk> (my worry is people may try, fail then go back to windows.)
<apachelogger> oh god that muon thing
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where's apol anyway?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ScottK> apachelogger: We can certainly SRU the fix.  I don't know about a 13.10.1.  If you do an install with internet access and check you want the upgrades, won't that be sufficient?
<ScottK> We've got no way to upgrade the ISO with just that fix, it'd be everything in -updates, so it'd have to be completely retested.
<apachelogger> xnox: would the installer try to update grub2-common of the base system?
<apachelogger> because I have not seen it try to though since we have no update that is kinda hard to proof ;)
<xnox> apachelogger: cjwatson already replied you to that question.
<xnox> apachelogger: i don't have any other information for you.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> apachelogger: Let's get the fix in the archive and then test it.
<apachelogger> faire enough
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wanna do the SRU? :P
<smartboyhw_> Can you guys give me the SRU diff (BEFORE YOU UPLOAD) so I can easily implement the same to Studio :P
<ScottK> smartboyhw_: You can't.
<ScottK> There's already some partial support for this in Grub that's specific to Kubuntu, so the same fix wouldn't work.
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: OK
<apachelogger> smartboyhw_: you cannot
<apachelogger> smartboyhw_: you'll have to talk to cj
<apachelogger> the entire feature is depending on a bunch of special support in grub2
<apachelogger> for kubuntu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apol is on a plane
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afaik we can't upgrade grub-common
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: <cjwatson> shadeslayer: That checkbox actually isn't relevant here
<shadeslayer> <cjwatson> It only applies to stuff in the livefs, which grub isn't
<jussi> so, it seems kde partition manager is broken/unworkable
<jussi> at least I am unable to do anything with a USB stick on it. (and on a side note, why is it so hard to format a usb drive in kde)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: grub2-comon is in the livefs
<shadeslayer> well then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and that's where the key change is (grub-install)
<shadeslayer> lets wait for the fix to land
<shadeslayer> then we can test somehow in VBox?
<apachelogger> who's landing the fix anyway?
<apachelogger> I would rather like to focus on phonon for the rest of the week
<apachelogger> I am kinda behind because of all the .10 madness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I thought you or cj was :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cj wants us to do it
<apachelogger> alas, I can do it, but not today
<shadeslayer> yeah because I totally know how grub2 works
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how long would it take you :S
<apachelogger> it just needs a verbatim backport of the patch IMO
<BluesKaj> hmm, I saw what appeared to be a fix for the missing vpn icon connect indicator in an upgrade earlier today , but even after a reboot it doesn't appear, the disconnect indicator (a red circle with a line thru it) still appears on top of the ethernet icon
<apachelogger> grub-mkinstall is triggered by the postinst
<apachelogger> and that will install the efi images into EFI/ubuntu with the patch
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> well, in an installation scenario grub-install is called by grub-installer/ubiquity, but the fact remains ;)
<apachelogger> for upgrades systems it is triggered by the postinst and the actual on-disk result will be that both EFI/kubuntu and EFI/ubuntu are there, but the UEFI bootmanager entry should get updated to point to latter, so that's fine too
<shadeslayer> k
<apachelogger> actually let me write the verification bit I have no idea in which konsole window I was poking around before getting distracted anway -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/p46592879
<shadeslayer> does that look sane to you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/trusty/grub2/trusty/revision/2359
<apachelogger> also has the change to install applied directly
<apachelogger> not sure why
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: best just do a testbuild and see if grub-install looks ok ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also series is saucy-proposed
<shadeslayer> saucy is redirected to saucy-proposed no?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: <cjwatson> shadeslayer: so that for example I can "bzr blame" across both upstream and patches at once
<shadeslayer> hooray
<shadeslayer> VBox doesn't want to boot the ISO at all
<shadeslayer> ahh 
<shadeslayer> stupid i386 ISO
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what other bugs btw?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: i386 doesn't have efi support btw
<shadeslayer> yeah yeah
<shadeslayer> amd64 doesn't boot as well fwiw
<apachelogger> I think that test case got a bit away from me
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [High,In progress]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, vbox is shit
<apachelogger> actually you could possible boot via the shell, because vbox drops you into the intel tianocore shell
<apachelogger> I have not found out how to do that tho
<apachelogger> or perhaps create a boot entry
<apachelogger> anyway.... if you use the fakebios to tryt and load the EFI image it also drops you to the shell so I suspect there's simple incompat with vbox
<apachelogger> didn't look too much into it
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: testcase written
<shadeslayer> yeah was reading that
<BluesKaj> vbox runs windows as a guest OS much better than a linux guest ...couldn't install guest additions with linux 
<apachelogger> also 
<apachelogger> <shadeslayer> saucy is redirected to saucy-proposed no?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> once released, that's turned off?
<apachelogger> during development uploads to saucy are redirected to the proposed pocket, they still will end up in saucy
<apachelogger> the saucy pocket is however frozen since release so you cannot land anything in the saucy pocket
<apachelogger> that's why you need to target saucy-proposed
<shadeslayer> aha, they move from proposed to -updates then
<apachelogger> aye
<yofel> really? Uploading to raring always worked for me
<apachelogger> yofel: used to be like that in 2007 anyway :P
<shadeslayer> possibly ScottK knows ^^
<apachelogger> you may get away with targetting saucy-updates or raring-updates
<apachelogger> denoting raring and it ending up in raring-updates would be weird though
<yofel> well, I did upload SRU's to 'raring', and they were queued in raring-proposed
<shadeslayer> the question is what happens if you target saucy and then it gets redirected to -proposed and then when the package is approved, does it give you a error
<shadeslayer> because saucy is frozen, so where does it go?
<apachelogger> ^ that would seem more likely, or perhaps you can reroute when approving
<apachelogger> yofel: eitherway uploading to the raring pocket while you cannot land anything in there is silly
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: I just install the guest packages
<shadeslayer> virtualbox-guest-{dkms, utils, x11}
<shadeslayer> and voila, everything just works on the guest VM
<shadeslayer> ahhhh
<shadeslayer> VBox is just slow in EFI
<yofel> *shrug* - it saves me from special casing SRU's in some places, and it makes uploading test packages from PPA's less error-prone
<BluesKaj> ok sha , nice to know it works in some setups 
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer.^
<shadeslayer> well, it's worked for me always
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nice of you to show up
<Quintasan> I'd like to do that more often but currently it's more or less impossible
<Quintasan> Anything needs doing?
<yofel> someone asked me to update digikam to 3.5 - if you're bored ^^
<Quintasan> Sounds like plan.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, on the UEFI stuff: cjwatson is probably fixing it for us, and we will want the respin.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> are you going to take care of backporting the fix to saucy?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I think so.
<shadeslayer> okay, I have the fix for kubuntu compiling here https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/grub2_2.00-19ubuntu2.1.dsc
<shadeslayer> so that I can test it
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: ping
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: can you test my GRUB package?
<shadeslayer> with the EFI fix
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: I can;t right now (im @ work with no UEFI) - I can do tonight for sure 
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: where can I get the package ?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> please upgrade to that grub before installing
<yossarianuk> sure - it will be a bit later ... (when I get home got baby to feed/bath, etc) but about 9 - 10 pm UK time I should have time to do so
<yossarianuk> just to confirm I already have an install where I changed the efi folder name from ubuntu -> kubuntu (to get it to boot) - shall I leave that as it is or change it back to kubuntu ?
<yossarianuk> or did you mean test a new install and install your grub during the install process ?
<yossarianuk> (either way its fine...)
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: would it be possible for you to do a complete wipe?
<shadeslayer> and install again?
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: not a problem
<shadeslayer> cool
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: please confirm how to use your package in the install though...
<yossarianuk> i.e I do a normal install - then chroot and install package ?
<shadeslayer> boot to live session -> add PPA -> upgrade all grub packages 
<shadeslayer> proceed to install
<yossarianuk> ok - np
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: Shall I contact you via irc / email with results ?
<yossarianuk> (about to go home - yey!)
<shadeslayer> email plz
<shadeslayer> Hopefully I'll have internet at my apartment today
<yossarianuk> what is your email ?
<shadeslayer> rohangarg AT kubuntu DOT org
<yossarianuk> cheers 
<yossarianuk> Will let you know how it goes .....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you cannot update grub before install... the squasfs is unpacked onto /target what is installed or not on the live system has no impact
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> didn't you say it would work before?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> why would I say something works even if I know it doesn't? :P
<shadeslayer> <apachelogger> shadeslayer: grub2-comon is in the livefs
<apachelogger> that's the squashfs
<shadeslayer> when I said only the packages on the livefs can be updated?
<apachelogger> I am confused
<apachelogger> where did I say that anyway?
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> shadeslayer: the installer fetches grub-efi-amd64, that I did not see observe it fetching grub2-common
<shadeslayer> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/22/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t12:35
<apachelogger> ^ that is because efi-amd64 is installed on /target
<apachelogger> whereas grub2-common is unpacked from the squashfs
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: miscommunication it seems
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> so, tl;dr can't be done
<apachelogger> livefs for me == squashfs :P
<shadeslayer> so, how do we test this fix
<shadeslayer> just trust cj?
<apachelogger> no clue what cj meant
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: needs SRU then you can as per the test cases I outlined
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk needs to be told then xD
<apachelogger> i.e. if ubiquity will in some capacity try to upgrade -common on the target it will work
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> the fix can be tested in an upgrade capacity though
<shadeslayer> trie
<shadeslayer> *true
<apachelogger> install system -> mount root -> mount efi paritition -> chroot into root -> install debs
<apachelogger> i.e. the upgrade test case 
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> if -common is not updated by ubiquity we need to make .1 and if that is not possible either we shoudl put up some good instructions on how to work around the issue
<apachelogger> or make a scripty xD
<apachelogger> or both
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> grub2 failed on i386
<palasso> It's not directly related to development but in any case a dev might want to respond http://www.bluemintlinux.com/2013/10/kde-grub-2-editor-what-it-is-and-how-to-install-it-aka-why-isnt-it-installed-by-default.html
<BluesKaj> palasso. make sure you read the tutorial closely , that app can muck up grub so easily,  it's really quite dangerous 
<palasso> BluesKaj: thnx for the warning, I am cautious with my computer :)
<BluesKaj> I found that the choices one makes don't appear correctly in the grub changes list , unless they've fixed the app
<yossarianuk> I tested the updated grub packages here -  https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<yossarianuk> I 'think' it was shadeslayer: that mentioned them
<yossarianuk> same UEFI install issue.
<yossarianuk> to avoid any conflicts with ealier I completely cleared the disk / all UEFI entries also.
<yossarianuk> again the workaround works - i.e boot to live cd , mount EFI partition then mv /mnt/sda1/EFI/kubuntu -> /mnt/sda1/EFI/ubuntu 
<yossarianuk> sorry - I have always copied not moved....
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-23
<ScottK> apachelogger, yofel, shadeslayer: Due to the $release -> $release-proposed mapping used for the development release now, you can do it for any release.  Just upload to $release and it'll end up in the right place.  The only time you should need to specify is if you are uploading to $release-backports.
<ScottK> apachelogger or afiestas: Suggestions on troubleshooting this: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/one_battery.jpeg - as you can see from the konsole window in the back, solid knows about the correct state of both batteries, but only battery two shows up in the battery monitor?  (first I had to get upower fixed to register both batteries - that's done - now on to KDE ...) 
<ScottK> Can someone please verify the kubuntu-docs SRU?
<soee> goo morning
<soee> *good
<jussi> hrrr, not liking the new style of takin away toolbars and putting random dropdown boxes in (ie. muon) :/
<yossarianuk> Hi - the issue with the workaround for kubuntu 13.10 UEFI issue is if you dual boot ubuntu with kubuntu....
<yossarianuk> then you get multiple UEFI entries that all load ubuntu by default
<yossarianuk> you can select 'ubuntu 13.10' further down the list to load kubuntu....
<yossarianuk> (in grub)
<valorie> yossarianuk: isn't that delightful
<valorie> maybe our geniuses here can fix the ubuntu-uefi genius work
<valorie> sheesh
<yossarianuk> I only installed ubuntu just to see if it did conflict - it did..
<yossarianuk> and I like to see how unity is coming on....
<yossarianuk> I'd say its like self harm at present.
<yossarianuk> every time you look for an application you spam yourself.
<yossarianuk> it really is a joke - I search for terminal in unity - dash found some italian jazz.
<yossarianuk> or something similar.
<yossarianuk> (not that there is anything wrong with italian jazz - I just have no interest in seeing it when seraching for a terminal emulator.
<valorie> woah
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Did shadeslayer's fix work?
<valorie> I'll have to admit, i've not had enough interest to play with unity
<yossarianuk> lordievader: I did try and it seemed to do the same...
<lordievader> valorie: I did, it's annoying and now I get Unity/gtk errors when I login to my Kubu desktop...
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Hmm, too bad :(
<yossarianuk> however it is possible I did not apply the updates correctly...
<yossarianuk> I loaded live cd
<yossarianuk> i used - dpkg -l |grep grub
<yossarianuk> then updated all grub packages install from the PPA
<yossarianuk> however when you access the livecd - pre install you do not have gru2-efi*
<yossarianuk> grub-efi-*
<yossarianuk> you only have grub-pc.
<yossarianuk> (until you install)
<yossarianuk> what should I have done.
<yossarianuk> (p.s I'm happy to re-try again tonight...)
<yofel> yossarianuk: some talk you missed: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/22/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t16:28
<yossarianuk> yofel: ah so that was never going to work...
<yossarianuk> well I have a running system now... So I could remove all existing efi folders (and UEFI entries) and try the new packages ?
<yossarianuk> ---> will have to wait till lunchtime (uk) as i'm (meant to be) working...
<yossarianuk> would doing this help :
<yossarianuk> yofel: yes I did miss that (that convo occured between me being logged in @ work and home..)
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: okay so 
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: apparently there was some miscommunication
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: the fix will work if you chroot into your kubuntu install and upgrade
<shadeslayer> if that works, we can deploy it
<yossarianuk> is it worth me trying from an existing install ?
<yossarianuk> i.e remove all UEFI entries and EFI folders first ?
<yossarianuk> (wouldn't that essentially be the same as chrooting?)
<yossarianuk> (p.s there is no issue doing a reinstall this afternoon...)
<yossarianuk> (i'm off work revising for LPIC exams...)
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: there are test cases on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Critical,In progress]
<shadeslayer> you can test anyone of them
<yossarianuk> i'll do a new install (with chroot) later..
<yossarianuk> (will remove existing uefi entries and wipe efi partition also..)
<yossarianuk> so - just do a normal install - then
<yossarianuk>  # mount -t proc none /mnt/chroot/proc
<yossarianuk> mount --rbind /sys /mnt/chroot/sys
<yossarianuk> mount /dev/sda1 / /mnt/chroot/boot/efi
<yossarianuk> mount --rbind /dev /mnt/chroot/dev
<yossarianuk> then chroot
<yossarianuk> install ppa 
<yossarianuk> then adist-upgrade ?
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: was the process I outlined correct ?
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: sounds about right
<yossarianuk> groovey !
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: ofcourse, mount commands will probably vary according to where you install stuff :)
<shadeslayer> you also don't seem to mount /
<yossarianuk> yes... sorry root in the example was mounted to /mnt/chroot..
<shadeslayer> okay
<yossarianuk> (I also have a seperate boot which I didn't mention..)
<shadeslayer> the important bit is ofcourse /boot
<yossarianuk> For about 2 years I used Gentoo as my main desktop so I know what i'm doing with the chroot but (just wanted to make sure I was on the right track for the test.)
<yossarianuk> final straw for gentoo was a kde update.....
<shadeslayer> heh
<yossarianuk> I was also running arch (still do) it took about 15 mins to install latest KDE - on gentoo I think it took about 3 hrs (and wasn;t really any faster)
 * shadeslayer wonders what to do
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: any other bugs I should look at ?
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: not that I know of 
<shadeslayer> cool
 * shadeslayer processes SRU cards
<yossarianuk> well - perhaps the 'bug' where ubuntu+others don't have the latest nvidia driver .... But that isn;t a bug as such...
<yossarianuk> ps - i'll msg you my email (in case you realise anything before I test later today)
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> I already have it from the email yesterday
<yossarianuk> ah yes.
<yossarianuk> apart form the UEFI issue Kubuntu 13.10 seems pretty solid...
<yossarianuk> liking the fact I have openGL 3.1 shaders...
<yossarianuk> (nvidia has had opengl 4.x support for some time...)
<yossarianuk> and it just seems that tiny bit snappier than previous releases,
<shadeslayer> that you'd have to take up with the ubuntu-x team
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1243620] Languages not displayed correctly in "language control module": German and English are emp... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1243620 (by Daniel Hahler)
<afiestas> ScottK: can you report a bug with all that info pls?
<ScottK> afiestas: Will do.
<ScottK> afiestas: What do I report it against?
<afiestas> solid/powermanagement 
<ScottK> afiestas: KDE bug 326491
<ubottu> KDE bug 326491 in powermanagement "Only one of two batteries seen" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326491
<shadeslayer> bah http://pastebin.kde.org/pc9lneeu2
 * apachelogger doesn't think he'll get to do much today - feeling not so good
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks for clearifying the pocket mapping
 * Riddell fluffles apachelogger 
 * apachelogger huggles Riddell
<Riddell> highvoltage: we've just been offered hosting for a try out of kubuntu through a browser type setup which edubuntu used to have, does it still have it and can you say if it's a useful thing to have?
<highvoltage> Riddell: our users liked it.
<highvoltage> Riddell: it's been offline for a bit because some code needs updating (I think stgraber was planning to do it after 13.10 release, which is now)
<highvoltage> Riddell: since it's been down we've had lots of requests for it and offers to get it up and running again (mpostmostly for hosting as apposed to fixing code)
<Riddell> highvoltage: yeah that's a worry, it feels like quite3 a developer drain
<Riddell> highvoltage: what technologies did it use?
<highvoltage> Riddell: x2go / nx
<highvoltage> Riddell: once stgraber has it up to date again it shouldn't be much work for kubuntu to try. perhaps a proof of concept to try it out might be a good idea just to gauge how much work and effort it is and whether it's worth it.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1201180] Pressing power button turns off the PC ignoring the presence of another session manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1201180 (by Marco Trevisan (Treviño))
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/10/23/linus-comes-edinburgh
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> Riddell, you are looking or some servers ?
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: ping
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: any reason why nm wasn't updated?
<shadeslayer> ( to 9.0.8.4 )
<shadeslayer> or well .. 0.9.8.4
<ScottK> apachelogger: You can add KDE Bug 326500 to your Muon list.
<ubottu> KDE bug 326500 in updater "Unable to unselect updates" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326500
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apol said he was going to do a 2.1
<shadeslayer> soon
<ScottK> The updater is almost totally useless as it is.
<shadeslayer> I can't check because my system is borked a bit ( polkit issues )
<BluesKaj> sed'd to 14.04 , all seems well so far with several libs updates/upgrades so far 
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't jump so soon tbh
 * shadeslayer usually waits till various libraries and gcc are updated
<BluesKaj> well, It's become a habit with me , but I do have a stable OS on another partition and my data , such as it is residing on an external drive
<BluesKaj> my data is mostly media stuff , since I'm a home user 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: want to backport the grub fix from trusty?
<ScottK> I think apachelogger  was going to do it.
<shadeslayer> he is not
<shadeslayer> I have it in my PPA
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/grub2_2.00-19ubuntu2.1.dsc
<shadeslayer> fails on i386 ... I do not know why
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> it's either me or new digikam is just about bumping the version
 * Quintasan rebuilds and installs
<shadeslayer> it's you
 * shadeslayer runs
<Quintasan> Not so fast
 * Quintasan grabs shadeslayer's collar and throws a brick at him
 * shadeslayer ducks
<Quintasan> kubotu: order whisky for Quintasan 
 * kubotu slides whisky down the bar to Quintasan
<Quintasan> meh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Where be me whisky bind for kubotu /
<Quintasan> ?
<jussi> sigh... someone stole my alt tab effect from saucy.... grrrr (or I can figure out how to turn it on)
<jussi> can't
<shadeslayer> jussi: it's in systemsettings -> Window Behaviour
<jussi> shadeslayer: but activating other ones doesnt change anything!
<shadeslayer> WFM
<jussi> shadeslayer: oh now it works. btw, what the heck is it doing there and not in desktop effects? 
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> it changed places
<shadeslayer> like 2 releases ago or sth
<jussi> meh
<jussi> makes no sense to me
<jussi> anyway, still 4 shirts left!
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Any ideas why pbuilder refuses to create trusty tgz? I have new deboostrap and whatnot
<shadeslayer> no idea, I created one yesterday
<shadeslayer> worked for me
<Quintasan> says unknown distribution: trusty
<Quintasan> derp
<shadeslayer> just add a symlink
<shadeslayer> to gutsy
<Quintasan> dumbest thing is that debootstrap trusty ./derp works
<Quintasan> wot
<Quintasan> it just worked
<Quintasan> for some reason
 * ScottK made one on Monday.
<apol> ScottK: hey, I was looking at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326500
<ubottu> KDE bug 326500 in updater "Unable to unselect updates" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<apol> I can't really understand it
<apol> is it a problem that muon gets frozen?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: fwiw grub2 i386 builds on pbuilder, so something funky with the PPA builder
<shadeslayer> it also builds in trusty
<apachelogger> apol: go fix the crash instead plz :P
<apachelogger> new reviews http://techlorebyigor.blogspot.com/2013/10/kubuntu-1310-is-for-keeps.html http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2013/10/kubuntu-1310-saucy-salamander-review.html
<apachelogger> apol: people seem to like discover btw :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: seems the PPA killed whatever test was run there
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> maybe due to the fact that they are emulated or something
<shadeslayer> well, anyway, someone needs to upload grub
<shadeslayer> soon
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: In here we're waiting for the fix to be uploaded to Trusty.
<smartboyhw_> Here = Studio
<Quintasan> YES
<Quintasan> werks
<ScottK> apol: No.  It's not frozen.  It does something and then goes back to everything still selected.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Wasn't Colin going to SRU grub or was it us?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw releaseme doesn't work for muon
<shadeslayer> something about not being able to fetch the source from svn
<apachelogger> ScottK: us
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: muon doesn't have source on svn
<shadeslayer> really? I didn't notice ...
<Quintasan> one does not simply use svn for new projects
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you do that.  If I upload it, I can't accept the SRU.
<apachelogger> ScottK: about to leave for doctors appointment, can do in an hour or so
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: re NM> no ack from release at the same time as ack from touch release team.... I uploaded 0.9.8.4 to trusty yesterday
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> cyphermox: 
<Riddell> cyphermox: do you think we could do a SRU?  I know the plasma-nm guys would be much happier to know their users are with 0.9.8.4
<shadeslayer> aye ^^
<Riddell> and we're the first distro to use them so their bug reports have gone up a lot since we released :)
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: emailed you regarding uefi / new gre pkgs
<yossarianuk> *grub*
<shadeslayer> roger
<cyphermox> Riddell: there are some new features. do you think the release team / SRU team would be fine with it as SRU?
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: I don't see a "Upgraded grub" in there
<cyphermox> the new feature part is really minimal anyway, it's just some connectivity checking stuff
<shadeslayer> grub the package
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: I bet if you don't say anything you can sneak it past them ;)]
<yossarianuk> sorry - i left out the step
<yossarianuk> i.e inside chroot
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: as in left out the step in testing?
<shadeslayer> ah
<yossarianuk> no - just in the email
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> in chroot I 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: not a good plan. Should thinks regress, it's just going to be more painful
<yossarianuk> (after adding a nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf)
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: please report your findings here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Critical,In progress]
<yossarianuk> will do very shortly 
<shadeslayer> thanks!
<yossarianuk> np
<yossarianuk> i.e I can boot the OS without manually changing theefi folder name
<shadeslayer> ideally, just updating the package should work, and then you don't have to do anything
<yossarianuk> however there is now a phantom 'ubuntu' entry...
<yossarianuk> also
<yossarianuk> i'll report to the bug..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> yep, that'd be awesome
<yossarianuk> its reallt odd - if I delete via efibootmng it comes back on reboot?
<yossarianuk> if I delete the kubuntu one that stays deleted.
<yossarianuk> they both load kubunut
<yossarianuk> *kubuntu*
<shadeslayer> no idea, I use refind so I've only rarely dealt with grub-efi
<yossarianuk> - although I do not have ubuntu installed yet.
<yossarianuk> cool - at least its progress.....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: too much backlog
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: grub fix sort of works
<apachelogger> sort of?
<yossarianuk> it does work
<yossarianuk> i.e I could boot without manually copying the /boot/efi/EFI/kubutu foler -> /boot/efi/EFI/ubutu
<yossarianuk> (spelt correctly)
<yossarianuk> but - it creates another UEFI entry 'ubuntu' also
<yossarianuk> that even if I delete via efibootmng - comes back on reboot (which is odd)
<yossarianuk> this was from  aclean disk / cleaned UEFI entries.
<apachelogger> how did you clean the entires?
<yossarianuk> efibootmgr 
<yossarianuk> shows 'Boot0008* ubuntu'
<yossarianuk> i use
<yossarianuk> efibootmgr -b 8 -B
<apachelogger> was that present immediately after install?
<yossarianuk> efibootmng shows the entry is gone
<yossarianuk> yes
<apachelogger> may be that your firmware just tries to be smart
<apachelogger> yossarianuk: well, I don't trust efibootmgr to be honest: P
<yossarianuk> well after the install (after chrooting)
<yossarianuk> its fine now  - however may cause issues after installing ubuntu
<yossarianuk> its just odd it comes back
<yossarianuk> the kubuntu entry doesn't
<apachelogger> it won't cause issues
<yossarianuk> if I remove the efi folders then remove the entry it doesn;t come back
<apachelogger> since the kubuntu entry points to the same loader image
<yossarianuk> (but obviously I cannot boot)
<yossarianuk> ok thanks
<apachelogger> same thign would happen if you installed kubuntu and then on a separate partiton install ubuntu, they'd still point to the same loader
<yossarianuk> well at present I only have 1 os - kubuntu
<yossarianuk> after install /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu was also there
<apachelogger> why does your boot manager have 9 entires then Oo
<yossarianuk> (after install + new grub updates)
<Riddell> cyphermox: hmm would be hard but maybe
<cyphermox> Riddell: yeah
<yossarianuk> DVD drive, UEFI built in shell, UEFI USB stick, etc
<cyphermox> we can find the commits that are relevant though and just SRU that
<Riddell> cyphermox: where did your packages end up?
<yossarianuk> Boot0000* kubuntu
<cyphermox> Riddell: what do you mean?
<yossarianuk> Boot0007  Unknown Device  ?
<Riddell> cyphermox: is there a PPA so I can look at them again?
<cyphermox> no, it was in my people page
<cyphermox> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathieu-tl/network-manager/
<Riddell> cyphermox: cool, I'll take a look tomorrow
<yossarianuk> i'll report my findings anyway - thanks for trying to fix the issue !
<apachelogger> yossarianuk: use the shell to drop the ubuntu entry
<apachelogger> help bcfg
<cyphermox> Riddell: If you can just tell me what the problem was again then I'll look for the patch
<apachelogger> something like bcfg boot rm $ID
<apachelogger> then `reset`
<apachelogger> if it appears again the firmware is being smart
 * apachelogger afk
<Riddell> cyphermox: I think it's a few things, I'll clarify with jgrulich
<yossarianuk> apachelogger: bcfg isn't install on ubuntu 13.10 - not in the repos  either
<apachelogger> yossarianuk: uefi shell
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you upload grub?
<yossarianuk> ah - ok
<yossarianuk> thanks will reboot to drop to UEFI shell now (I take it I cannot do that from running OS?)
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> first trusty upload
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnm-qt/0.9.0.1-0ubuntu1
<yossarianuk> The problem with non rolling releases is your always getting excited about the new release rather than enjoying the current one...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: grub links plz I am going to reboot and then upload
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/grub2_2.00-19ubuntu2.1.dsc
 * shadeslayer looks at "Rohan Garg (rohangarg) cannot upload grub2 to Saucy/Release" sadly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please note that the bug report is not  ready for SRU
<apachelogger> still needs impact and regression defined
<apachelogger> see description
<shadeslayer> "Could potentially break everything for all ubuntu users"
<apachelogger> sounds about right
<apachelogger> why it affects kubuntu-settings I do not know btw
<shadeslayer> I like how Howard just reverted their GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR variable xD
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/trusty/ubuntustudio-default-settings/fix-bug-1242417/+merge/192209
<apachelogger> cj wasn't too keen on the idea of piling up manual workarounds
<apachelogger> ScottK, shadeslayer: [ubuntu/saucy-proposed] grub2 2.00-19ubuntu2.1 (Waiting for approval) 
<shadeslayer> cool
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe make a card for that
<apachelogger> because we will have to update the release page, drop a mail to kubuntu-users/kubuntu-devel and (unless we get .1 put a news about the defect and how people can overcome it)
<apachelogger> I think yossarianuk broke his boot table
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/FpNkK1Da
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plasma-nm updated
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/XwcVaeiG
<shadeslayer> okay mm is left
<yossarianuk> updated bug, it looks like as long as /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu  exists I cannot remove the UEFI entry for 'ubuntu' (which boot kubuntu)
<yossarianuk> i have removed with bcfg and efibootmng - it comes back on reboot (unless I delete the directory /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu ...)
<yossarianuk> (then I cannot boot)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw libnm-qt has a tiny API change ( a signal has new parameters )
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do I do with https://trello.com/c/r2YHDTII
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: doesn't matter, signal() == signal(Foo foo)
<yossarianuk> also if I delete '/boot/efi/EFI/kbuntu' the system still boots....
<yossarianuk> as long as /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu is still there
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ack
<yossarianuk> I blame ubuntu for all of this.........
<apachelogger> yossarianuk: if ubuntu comes back after a reset from bcfg removal it gets added by your firmware automatically
<apachelogger> nothing we can do about that
<yossarianuk> but this is a new thing....
<yossarianuk> i.e in 13.04 it did not happen
<yossarianuk> )its not the end of the world)
<yossarianuk> As a test I may blank drive + all UEFI entries again - just install Ubuntu 13.10 then see if I can remove the entry 
<yossarianuk> if that is the case then there is an issue.
<yossarianuk> (i.e if the entry stays removed)
<apachelogger> seems our support crew called it a day ^^
<shadeslayer> heh, probably fed up of all the calls coming in about broken UEFI
<apachelogger> because we also get so many bug reports, right? :P
<yossarianuk> I know for a fact that the UEFI issue has effected at least 8 people who use the kubuntu google plus page.
<yossarianuk> most people think the workaround is fine and have not added to bug report.
<yossarianuk> wait until they dual boot.....
<shadeslayer> I think we should do a 13.10.1 once we get all the fixes we want in
<apachelogger> not our call
<shadeslayer> well, just my 2 cents
<apachelogger> also there can be made a case against it
<yossarianuk> threaten to go on strike.....
<apachelogger> in that .1 would contain everything in -updates at the time
<shadeslayer> what would be a case against it?
<shadeslayer> and>
<shadeslayer> *and?
<shadeslayer> isn't that a good thing
<apachelogger> not really
<shadeslayer> lots of bug fixes?
<apachelogger> something in -updates could cause a problem with ubiquity the livecd
<yossarianuk> but that could be tested.
<shadeslayer> ^
<apachelogger> given reduced testing time and scope this could slip through our hands and then we have again a broken image, except it will be broken in other ways
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: like we did for 13.10 :D
<yossarianuk> the annoying thing is people were having issues - just seemed not to bother actually making a bug report.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so it's basically comes down to between "Potentially broken CD" and "Broken CD"
<apachelogger> so IMO iff ubiquity manages to update grub such taht it does not lead to a broken system it would be impractical to do .1
<xnox> I don't think it's possible to build an image with just a single package from -updates, you take all or nothing.
<shadeslayer> xnox: actually, that would  be a good thing, since we also want muon updated and what not
<yossarianuk> (i'm guessing that people just assumed that it would be fixed by the final release...)
<xnox> and we will have to be careful not to delete that source.
<apachelogger> xnox: that's what ScottK said too, which is why I would stay away from it
<shadeslayer> I really don't see why we can't update, test, and if it is still broken, not release it
<apachelogger> yossarianuk: yeah, assumption is the thing that comes befure a kerneloops :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: <shadeslayer> yossarianuk: like we did for 13.10 :D
<apachelogger> I would be very very very careful with assuming that our testing will be sufficient to prevent a regression over the 13.10 iso
<apachelogger> so as I said
<Quintasan> I'd say "very very very" doesn't even begin to cut it.
<shadeslayer> that is true
<apachelogger> if it turns out that once it is in updates it will lead to a fixed system that should be a good enough solution for .10
<shadeslayer> again, I agree with that solution
<Quintasan> As much as I hate it - our testing is usually crappy given we have very limited resources.
<shadeslayer> but if it does not ...
<apachelogger> if not then we can still consider a new image and if that does not work we'll simply create some automation the user can run
<yossarianuk> but the point is - that the present .iso is 100% broken for uefi systems. - if an update fixes the issue it would mean UEFI users would need to be online to boot
<apachelogger> it's not exactly rocket science to find the EFI partition and cp kubuntu ubuntu :P
<yossarianuk> apachelogger: for some people it is.......
<yossarianuk> Kubuntu is for everybody.....
<apachelogger> read what I wrote please
<apachelogger> also .10 will be outdated in 8.5 months
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> veryyyyyyyy tiny scope here :P
<apachelogger> if it was an LTS it would be different
<apachelogger> Quintasan: actually I think the testing is just badly organized
<apachelogger> that's why I put up the 14.04 deadlines board
<shadeslayer> who wants to file SRU bugs for {libmm,libnm}-qt and plasma-nm
 * apachelogger hides
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Any ideas how to prevent that? I usually just grab the isos when I get pinged and do the testcases
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/b/sdTmhD0H/14-04-deadlines
<apachelogger> also our iso test cases are pretty crappy IMO
<apachelogger> there need to be more focused tests
<apachelogger> that don't need to be done for every candiate ISO but at least one
<apachelogger> like l10n testing
<yossarianuk> (+ UEFI testing....)
<Quintasan> Do we even have the hardware to do UEFI testing?
<apachelogger> I do now
<yossarianuk> KVM can now emulated UEFI
<apachelogger> I can even set my own secureboot keys and shit
<Quintasan> yossarianuk: That's not a proper way to test this IMO.
<apachelogger> yossarianuk: barely
<apachelogger> and what Quintasan said
<Quintasan> I'm pretty much sure UEFI will probably differ in some dumb way depending on the manufacturer
<yossarianuk> UEFI has been generally annoying since I started using it...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is a given but those issues are outside our scope anyway
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so kind of pointless to test it on a specific manufacturer?
<apachelogger> that's part of general ubuntu efi/scureboot enablement
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I did not say that.
<shadeslayer> I'm saying that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's pointless to test against clean spec compliant implements found in virtualization software :P
<Quintasan> It's better than not doing it at all but we CAN'T test it on every single hardware.
<Quintasan> It's not possible due to time, hardware and MOST importantly human resources constraints.
<Quintasan> Even if we had all the hardware we wouldn't have enough manpower to test this :D
<Quintasan> Typical time/effort problem.
<Quintasan> Or maybe effort put/results gained to be more PRECISE.
<apachelogger> it's a usefulness problem :P
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290053
<Quintasan> Looks like a big list of DO NOT SHIP - COPYRIGHT MUMBO JUMBO to me
<Quintasan> Any objections to me ignoring this?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: muon 2.1.0 uploaded to trusty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apol sent me a tarball with the final release
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Does it fix the muon-installer crashing after a few seconds after starting?
<yossarianuk> well thanks to everybody working on the UEFI and other issues 
<shadeslayer> yep
<Quintasan> My roommate is whining about it never working :P
<Quintasan> Great.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: cool, now you can file a SRU bug
<shadeslayer> so that your roommate can get the fix
<apachelogger> handy
<yossarianuk> what version of KDE is 14.04 aiming to use btw ?
<yossarianuk> isn't 4.11 a LTS version of KDE?
<Quintasan> Uhh 4.12 is not going to happen IIRC
<apachelogger> nonesense
<apachelogger> kde-workspace stays at 4.11 everything else moves on
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Quintasan> Okay. It's just me being wrong then
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why's your roommate not using discover?
<shadeslayer> yes, why is he not discovering
<Quintasan> Because it was not in raring?
<apachelogger> raring is crashing?
<apachelogger> what?
<Quintasan> And he just upgraded.
<apachelogger> I don't get it
<apachelogger> if he's on raring why does he have muon 2.0.65?
<Quintasan> He's been using raring, he upgraded -> it started crashing and he is whining now
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> tell him to use discover :P
<Quintasan> I told him to shut the hell up and report it upstream.
<Quintasan> ^^
<apachelogger> no clue why they insisted on keeping installer at all, from my perspective discover replaces what installer was supposed to do
<Quintasan> apachelogger: In my uni organisation there is a nice sentence right above the exit.
<Quintasan> "BEACAUSE FU%* YOU, THAT'S WHY"
<Quintasan> It's not entirely apropriate for this instance but we generally answer why's with that when possible :P
<apachelogger> actually it's very appropriate
<apachelogger> JT is a GUI horder
<apachelogger> when they port to qt5 surely there will be discover1 and discover2 and both can be built :P
<Quintasan> All your GUIs are belong to me?
<apachelogger> to him!
<Quintasan> Anyone wants to look at digikam 3.5 before I upload something potentially strange?
<ScottK> apol: I saw the commit message on the deselecting updates bug.  Glad you were able to figure it out.  Could you add the software properties option back to Muon updater?  Having to fire up discover just to enable saucy-proposed for testing is awkward.
<yossarianuk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjRAKuis7T8&t=16m20s   - Linus wants the different desktop people to work together and stop making pretty login screens....
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: dget -xu http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/digikam_3.5.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Quintasan> DO EEEET.
<shadeslayer> you can't upload to trusty?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: muon 2.1.0 uploaded to raring
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> saucy I mean
<shadeslayer> ScottK: please accept so that you can selectively mark upgrades and Quintasan's roommate can start muon
<shadeslayer> bug 1243807
<ubottu> bug 1243807 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "[SRU] Update Muon to 2.1.0" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243807
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Damn you, I can but I don't trust myself this much after not doing anything for quite a while
<Quintasan> I want you to check it.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> fetching
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: looks good
<shadeslayer> want me to upload
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no missing files et all?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290053 <--- looks like a copyright pita so I ommited them
<shadeslayer> ah so the usual
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so are you uploading?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 1243822 for your approval
<ubottu> bug 1243822 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu Saucy) "[SRU] Update plasma-nm, libnm-qt, and libmm-qt" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243822
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Upload'n
<ScottK> shadeslayer: libmm-qt_0.5.0-0ubuntu1_0.5.1 is not a bug fix only release.
<ScottK> Nor is libnm-qt_0.9.0
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No way am I accepting renaming the applet for an SRU.  That's likely to mess up people's panels.
<ScottK> Rejected the lot.
<ScottK> The features in lib* seem minor and not a big deal, but come up with a plan for plasma-nm that doesn't involved a rename.
<ScottK> Then we'll talk.
 * yofel reminds shadeslayer and Quintasan that digikam has a packaging branch, please update
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh yeah
<shadeslayer> ScottK: re libs, those are fine right?
<shadeslayer> and they're not features afaict ?
<ScottK> They are, but I can live with it.
<shadeslayer> they're still ABI compatible since signal() is same as signal(foo)
<shadeslayer> well .. ABI wise
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> That's why I can live with it.
<Quintasan> mmkay
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you review the diff for the nm-applet?  It's way more than I can look at today.
<jalcine> Hey guys, so I'm looking to helping SDDM (https://github.com/sddm/sddm) get into (K)ubntu as a display manager
<jalcine> it's an alternative to Canonical's lightdm and uses QML for theming
<jalcine> the thing is I'd have to patch a package in universe (I think) called libxcb1 to get 'libxcb-xkb' to get it compiling
<jalcine> any tips on how to do that?
<jalcine> Right now I'm following http://developer.ubuntu.com for the inital patching but is there anything when it comes to patching I should be aware from sages here?
<jalcine> b 1
<apachelogger> ScottK, shadeslayer: where be the diff plz
<apachelogger> jalcine: as far as I am aware it requires no patch, it just needs to be passed --enabled-xkb or somesuch thing to configure
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/154814974/plasma-nm_0.9.3.0-0ubuntu5.1_0.9.3.1-0ubuntu0.1.diff.gz
<jalcine> apachelogger: yeah, a patch to the Debian packaging then, because it doesn't have that option
<apachelogger> that's not a patch, that'd simply be a change to the packaging :P
<jalcine> Awesome, so would I just report this on Launchpad as a wish to change the packaging?
<apachelogger> jalcine: yeah
<jalcine> okay; I'll make a diff first (everyone loves diffs, I hear)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you ask upstream if it is wise to push that without the libs?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1243860] KDE battery monitor shows empty battery (wrongly) when connected to power source @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1243860 (by Peder Chr. Nørgaard)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, ScottK: so... a) I'd check with upstream whether it is fine to backport that without the associated qt libraries b) that needs l10n stat comparision for de,es,fr and/or l10n QA as strings were added c) that needs serious regression potential assesment as desktop files and library files changed name
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> Riddell had a crash while upgrading from .04 to .10 due to plasma-nm's different kded name, so it is more than likely that the change will again cause a kded crash in some cases
<apachelogger> needs particular looking out for and also talking to upstream in case they get a report about that during -proposed testing phase
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1197261] Can't install kde-style-skulpture on KDE 4.11 Beta 2 - conflict with kde-window-manager pa... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1197261 (by Murz)
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> the hell
<Quintasan> ScottK: libqtgstreamer-dev : Depends: libboost-dev (>= 1.39) but it is not going to be installed
<Quintasan> We have 1.54 in trusty, right?
<ScottK> Yes
<Quintasan> Why would that fail
<ScottK> Probably things it depends on depending on conflicting boost -dev packages (the -dev aren't co-installable)
<Quintasan> It built and installed just fine on my trusty chroot
<Quintasan> Damn
<ScottK> 1.54 transition is ongoing, so maybe something is updated since you updated your chroot.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I guess I'll just wait for the transition to be done and retry the build
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-24
<ahoneybun> heello
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We'll need an upload for grub2-signed signed as well.  Please upload it too.
<mamarley> ScottK: So, how is logging handled in the current initscript for Quassel?  It has been quite some time since I actually ran with the stock script.
<ScottK> It uses --logfile=$LOGFILE --loglevel=$LOGLEVEL
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  I don't have any idea how to do something like that with Upstart.  I basically just hacked something together so that I could ensure Quassel would start after PostgreSQL started.
<ahoneybun> anyone know how the ubuntu doc meeting went?
<skellat> ahoneybun: The logs are here (I missed it due to family issues I had to take care of in lieu of attending) -- http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2013/ubuntu-meeting.2013-10-21-19.01.html
<mamarley> ScottK: OK, it looks like the argument for $LOGFILE is hardcoded in the initscript and $LOGLEVEL and $PORT come from /etc/default/quasselcore.  Is there any scheme for storing this configuration with Upstart scripts?  I looked at several of the scripts on my system and it looks like everything is just in the .conf file.
<mamarley> I think I found it, nevermind.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> I've so far avoided knowing anything much about upstart.
<ScottK> Log goes in /var/log/quassel/core.log
<mamarley> Writing Upstart scripts is *so* much easier than old-fashioned ones.
<mamarley> And I find it preferable to systemd scripts as well.
<ScottK> Except when you know how to do sysv init scripts and not upstart ones.
<ahoneybun> thanks skellat
<skellat> ahoneybun: No problemo
<mamarley> ScottK: OK, I have written something that has all the functionality of the current sysv initscript.  How would you like for me to send it to you?  File a bugreport on Launchpad?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I'll ask someone who knows more about upstart than me to review it.
<mamarley> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1244036
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244036 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Quasselcore should use an Upstart script instead of a sysv initscript" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ would you please review.
<jussi> hrm, why do we have a package called kdeconnect-kde? 
<jussi> should it not be kdeconnect and if needed kdeconnect-gtk or -dbg etc?
<valorie> bad packagename, for sure
<jussi> hrrr
<jussi> kdeconnect people, you suck. 
<jussi> they hacve changed the protocol already, so our package is out of date, and cant be used with the version that is in the google store
<valorie> I don't think they added on the -kde part
<valorie> oh, boo
<jussi> well that was a bunch of fail installing that... 
 * jussi goes to report bug
<jussi> hrm is the a cli way to report a bug? ubuntu has ubuntu-bug <package>, does the kde thing have similar? 
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1244054] Can't enable Compose key @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1244054 (by Anubhav Chattoraj)
<soee> good morning
<android> morning soee
<soee> someone can remind me the command to upgrade 13.04 -> 13.10 ?
<android> sudo do-release-upgrade
<android> iirc
<soee> Riddell, you didn't answer my question yesterday :|
<android> right bug 1244064 has been filed
<ubottu> bug 1244064 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu) "Protocol mismatch saucy and android play store versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244064
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ugh from the meeting: 20:04 <bkerensa> david wonderly also left Kubuntu and Kubuntu killed their docs
<android> mis information ftw
<lordievader> android: Riddel came to the rescue: 20:09 <Riddell> bkerensa: our docs are back in 13.10 ^^
<android> good on him. which meeting was this ?
<lordievader> android: Documentation meeting: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2013/ubuntu-meeting.2013-10-21-19.01.html
<android> ahh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ack
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> soee: sorry I've been at linuxcon, what was your question yesterday?
<soee> Riddell, i v seen some conversation about server, are you looking for some?
<Riddell> soee: no I think we have all the server we need currently thanks
<soee> ok :)
<yossarianuk> you survived Scotland ?
<Riddell> yossarianuk: I have lived here for over 30 years :)
<yossarianuk> Riddell: Ah good stuff <<< im half scottish myself .
<Riddell> yossarianuk: welcome along, new to the channel?
<yossarianuk> yes - I have been bugging people about the UEFI bug with 13.10...
<Riddell> thanks much needed, I see bug 1242417 is needing testing
<ubottu> bug 1242417 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242417
<Riddell> but I'm unsure how to test, how do you upgrade if it won't boot?
<yossarianuk> Riddel: Install as normal - then chroot into the new install
<yossarianuk> then add ppa and apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> actually, you'll want to wait a bit
<shadeslayer> and enable proposed
<shadeslayer> fix is in -proposed
<shadeslayer> however still needs grub2-signed rebuilt against new grub-efi-amd64
<Riddell> aah
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: I think you won't get the upgrade because you're running my PPA
<shadeslayer> same version
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+files/grub2-signed_1.23.dsc
<shadeslayer> and https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+files/grub2-signed_1.22.1.dsc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  a) I'd check with upstream whether it is fine to backport that without the associated qt libraries 
<shadeslayer> atleast for libnm-qt that is not true
<shadeslayer> you need the latest bugfix version of libnm-qt for the latest bugfix of plasma-nm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: onto it
<apachelogger> ScottK: quasse upstart looks fine, but upstart is not really my area of expertise so you should probably have someone from foundations look at it real quick
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so.... we want to SRU muon 2.1 or what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already done?
<apachelogger> oh?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1243807
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1243807 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "[SRU] Update Muon to 2.1.0" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<apachelogger> go move trello cards? :P
<apachelogger> and compile a list of what we reported and was fixed :P
<shadeslayer> ufff
<shadeslayer> I didn't file bugs
<shadeslayer> I just showed apol what didn't work
<shadeslayer> and he fixed them all
<apachelogger> the card has all -updater issues
 * apachelogger gets too much bug mail
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also plasma-nm card needs moving to doing I rckon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't know if KDE bug 326245 was fixed
<ubottu> KDE bug 326245 in installer "knsbackend crash on nil pointers from resourcesmodel" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326245
<shadeslayer> can you check?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's the crash on start
<shadeslayer> ah cool then
 * apachelogger shakes head at bug 1166102 
<ubottu> bug 1166102 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166102
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1244054] Can't enable Compose key @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1244054 (by Anubhav Chattoraj)
<jussi> shadeslayer: fix kdeconnect already! 
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee> just upgraded to 13.10 here at work :) not even single error
<jussi> soee: I had a similar experience
<soee> :)
<soee> i have a feeling that overall performance is a bit better now
<jussi> However, one thing about the upgrade... could we somehow patch dpkg or something to keep going, even if configs need attention? stoppping while the user answers a non essential question like,  "do you want to keep or replace xorg.conf" is STUPID!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that comment from upstream is nonesense
<apachelogger> you can inject arbitrary translation catalogs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: regarding plasma-nm
<soee> jussi in my cas it asked about apache config
<soee> so i think its important here to keep local configuration 
<jussi> soee: yes, I agree. it asked a few different things for me, but the point was, it should keep installing in the background, even though it is waiting for input on that small issue
<jussi> quiet day today
<shadeslayer> jussi: whut? :S
 * shadeslayer was out lunching
<shadeslayer> and violining
<jussi> shadeslayer: how do we fix kdeconnect? 
<shadeslayer> what's broken?
<jussi> shadeslayer:  bug 1244064
<ubottu> bug 1244064 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu) "Protocol mismatch saucy and android play store versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244064
<shadeslayer> I like how the package is called kdeconnect-kde
<shadeslayer> because the name doesn't have enough KDE in it
<jussi> kde connect doesnt currently work...
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> I don't see a new release http://download.kde.org/unstable/kdeconnect/0.3/src/
<soee> apt-get autoremove wants to delete: kdebase-runtime is it ok ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> only a transitional package
<soee> thank you
<jussi> shadeslayer: hrr
<jussi> I wonder if the guy uploaded something weird to the play store
<jussi> some git version
<jussi> shadeslayer: 0.3.1 is the android version
<shadeslayer> yes I see
<shadeslayer> I can't even install
<Riddell> ScottK: grub2-signed in saucy-proposed unapproved queue for bug 1242417
<ubottu> bug 1242417 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242417
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I fixed the debian/control file to require grub2 2.00-19ubuntu2.1 
<shadeslayer> aha, possibly we need to do the same for trusty?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: too late :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> ta da http://tr.kubuntu.org/
<yossarianuk> does the new status 'fix released' for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417 mean that now as long as you enable updates during install UEFI installs will now work?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Critical,In progress]
<yossarianuk> or will I still have to chroot to fix it ?
<Riddell> yossarianuk: it's only in -proposed for now so it won't get updated unless you add that manually, we need to test it to ensure it works
<Riddell> yossarianuk: it'll go into -updates once we've tested a 7 days have passed then it should be picked up by anyone who ticks install updates during install
<yossarianuk> ok - I already have the version from the PPA...
<yossarianuk> (i may re-install tonight to help test and speed things along.)
<yossarianuk> (depends on how my 6th month old son is tonight.....)
<Riddell> yossarianuk: yes please test the packages from -proposed, otherwise it's not part of the SRU process and doesn't let the packages progress to -updates
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: if you reinstall, please check if your problem gets fixed by clicking the "Update packages during install" checkbox
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: Riddell: will do 
<yossarianuk> here is a semi off topic question ....  I have always wanted to pick up a programming language - The only languages I have ever used really is Basic on the Amiga/Commodore64/Dragon32 , HMTL and a bit of PHP - I'm pretty good at bash scripting and I understand package building (I have a PPA with latest nvidia and I maintain the nvidia-rt Arch Linux package..) - what you would you recommend to me if I want to learn a 'proper' language
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it won't if they're just in -proposed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would enabling proposed fix that?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you'd have to do it manually and update in the chroot, I don't know of any way to get ubiquity to do that
<shadeslayer> well, there is just one proper language :)
<Riddell> yossarianuk: I'm a big fan of python
<yossarianuk> Thanks for your input.... 
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: what is the one proper ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uhm, so if I enable proposed, ubiquity will still generate a sources.list without -proposed ? :/
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: C
<yossarianuk> ok thanks.
<yossarianuk> so (back on topic..) I need to install - chroot - enable proposed then dist-upgrade /
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's in /etc/apt/sources.list on the live image is unrelated to what gets installed onto the hard disk
<Riddell> yossarianuk: ug don't go learning C, it's a horrible way to start programming
<shadeslayer> which is interesting because I thought ubiquity checks what's enabled on the CD and enables the same on the target
<Riddell> yossarianuk: I'd search for python and pyqt beginners tutorials
<lordievader> Ohh python is lovely :)
<shadeslayer> if you like Python, then you might like Go
<shadeslayer> mix of C and Python
<yossarianuk> Riddell: thanks !
<yossarianuk> I'm guessing there are a lot of QT programmers in the KDE world...
<yossarianuk> right  - just checking before I do it...
<yossarianuk> to test UEFI 
<yossarianuk> just install - chroot - + proposed updates - dist-upgrade - reboot
<yossarianuk> (am doing to new install..)
<Riddell> yossarianuk: yes I think so
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: plz wait
<shadeslayer> Riddell is uploading something?
<shadeslayer> or not required?
<Riddell> mm I don't know
<Riddell> grub2 sound pretty required
<shadeslayer> I'd rather have both the packages tested together
<shadeslayer> so that yossarianuk doesn't have to do another test xD
<Riddell> yeah
<yossarianuk> i can wait if need be...
<Riddell> yossarianuk: yeah hold off for a few hours
 * shadeslayer is wrapping things up for the day
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<Riddell> ciao
<Riddell> or should I say adios?
<yossarianuk> ok
<yossarianuk> np - got to bath my boy anyway....
<yossarianuk> i'll check later
<Riddell> yossarianuk: building now, should appear in the archive in < an hour, make sure you set your chroot to use archive.ubuntu.com not xx.archive.ubuntu.com as that'll be a few more hours behind
<yossarianuk> Riddell: so do I need to enable proposed updates in the chroot ?
<yossarianuk> i'll be doing in about 9 ish UK time I think (if little man goes to sleep...)
<yossarianuk> I take it the package  is ready ?
<yossarianuk> (UEFI test)
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thanks for correcting the ubuntu docs meeting about our docs :)
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: pretty good excited for my meeting tomorrow, you?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ah your Kubuntu member meeting? Best of luck! I'm doing good, messing with Fluxbox.
<ahoneybun> yep thanks nic
<ahoneybun> e
<yossarianuk> hi - just before i re-install to test the new packages from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417 - I need to chroot + then add proposed-updates, then update grub packages?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Critical,In progress]
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Possible usefull: ping some people to get their attention ;)
<yossarianuk> riddell: sorry if I have just pinged mutiple times...
<yossarianuk> I'd imagine everybodies shut down for the night - I'm going to give it a go and report back.
<yossarianuk> there is something liberating about wiping all os's and starting fresh....
<yossarianuk> The proposed updates for'https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417 seem to work fine from a fresh install
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Critical,In progress]
<yossarianuk> however it does add a 2nd UEFI entry (you cannot get rid of (whilst the /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu folder exists)
<yossarianuk> but it boots now.
<shadeslayer> please comment on the report :)
<yossarianuk> will do - cheers
<ahoneybun> anyone have good results dual booting with a lenovo that has 2 different graphics?
<mamarley> ahoneybun: I have a T530.  I don't dual-boot, but I know you can disable Optimus and use either the Intel graphics only or the Nvidia graphics only.
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: do I just need to update with my findings or do I need to change the status of the bug, etc ?
<shadeslayer> just post a comment
<ahoneybun> mamarley: I think that depends on the BIOS
<yossarianuk> dine
<shadeslayer> with a tag saying "Verification succeeded"
<yossarianuk> done
<ahoneybun> EFI whatever
<yossarianuk> np
<mamarley> ahoneybun: It does, but Thinkpads have that option.
<ahoneybun> this is a Ideapad
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  No experience there.
<ahoneybun> mamarley: similiar set up though
<ahoneybun> I did get Ubuntu installed with WIndows
<ahoneybun> it just gave me a error
<ahoneybun> when trying to boot Ubuntu windows worked fine
<ahoneybun> mamarley: you do need a nomodeset in the kernel p
<ahoneybun> to boot the installer
<Riddell> ah missed him
<Riddell> mm but it seems to mostly work which is good
<Riddell> I'll test it tomorrow too
<ahoneybun> Riddell: dearly sorry I missed the ubuntu doc meeting'
<mamarley> ahoneybun: I have never actually tried booting mine in Optimus mode.
<ahoneybun> mamarley: well I don't really have a choice BIOS/EFI wise I believ
<ahoneybun> e
<mamarley> ahoneybun: Yeah, I don't think the Ideapad has that option.
<ahoneybun> mamarley: yea
<Quintasan> wow
<Quintasan> https://madiba.encs.concordia.ca/~x_decarn/truecrypt-binaries-analysis/
<Quintasan> Somebody had too much time on their hands I guess
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-25
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think I saw it got accepted already.  Thanks.
<ScottK> agateau: Are you still interested in massif-visualizer?  If so, bug 1244261needs dealing with or it will go away.
<ubottu> bug 1244261 in massif-visualizer (Ubuntu) "kgraphviewer needs porting from libgraph to libcgraph (remove binaries for now)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244261
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think massif-vis can be built without kgraphviewer
<ScottK> OK.
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> kde bug 325004
<ubottu> KDE bug 325004 in general ""Print Screen" doesn't work" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325004
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where are we with muon sru?
 * apachelogger would like to inform everyone that not everything that sounds like it has to do with mail should go into the kmail package
<apachelogger> Riddell: are we merging with experimental or unstable?
 * apachelogger seems to recall that LTS gets experimental
<apachelogger> bug 1214644
<ubottu> bug 1214644 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "libmessagecomposer4 should not depend on kmail" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214644
<ScottK> apachelogger: Muon is in -proposed, verified, and waiting for the 7 day timer.
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: update trello plz :@
<ScottK> For KDE stuff, merge the latest Debian KDE (which is KDE 4.11.2 in Experimental), in general use Unstable though.
<ScottK> BTW, print screen works fine here.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Still need someone to verify the KTP SRU on raring.
<apachelogger> doesn't have a card, that SRU does not exist for me ..... 
<ScottK> plz make then.
 * ScottK must sleep.  Alarm goes off in 4 hours and 46 minutes.
<apachelogger> ScottK: nite
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please make KTP SRU card :P
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> He should maybe be minion again.  Seems like he needs the supervision and guiding.
<apachelogger> the NSA broke phonon :O
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1243733] PrtScrn button does not produce screenshot in kubuntu saucy @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1243733 (by Sergio Callegari)
<yossarianuk> how come (k)ubuntu now defaults to the deadline scheduler ?
<yossarianuk> I thought CFQ was the better desktop one.
<Tm_T> yossarianuk: AFAIK Kubuntu has nothing to do with kernel scheduler
<Tm_T> also I doubt Ubuntu differs from vanilla kernel on that
<yossarianuk> Vanilla the default is CFQ (as it is in opensuse, Fedora, Centos)
<yossarianuk> Kubuntu could change the setting in the kubuntu-default-settings package - would work better for desktops then....
<apachelogger> Tm_T: IIRC ubuntu uses deadline because cfq had serious starvation problems ~lucid
<Tm_T> apachelogger: aah good to know
<apachelogger> that being said I think it was a back and forth between cfq and deadline for like 4 releases ;)
<Tm_T> but yeah, I believe this should be primarily done in Ubuntu-wide unless there's some good reason we and only we need to change it
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> besides we have no kernel people so couldn't make that call anyway xD
<lordievader> Good morning.
<agateau> ScottK: don't think I have time for massif-visualizer unfortunately
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1243627
<ubottu> bug 1243627 in libnm-qt (Ubuntu) "please update libnm-qt to 0.9.0.1" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243627
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1243733] PrtScrn button does not produce screenshot in kubuntu saucy @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1243733 (by Sergio Callegari)
<valorie> hmmm, printscreen button doesn't work for me, either
<valorie> not that I ever used it much, but it used to work
<Riddell> apachelogger: merge with experimental I'd say since it has kde sc 4.11 which is what we're interested in
<valorie> but I just read all the bug reports, and mine is correct in systemsettings
<valorie> just doesn't work
<jussi> so, battery is borked now. almost brand new battery, would suprise me if its a HW problem. this is the second PC its happened on, so I think perhaps its a bug somewhere :/
<apachelogger> jussi: ?
<jussi> apachelogger: the battery monitor now says it is at 0%, not charging (and I am connected to the power).
<valorie> if you unplug, does the computer die
<jussi> heh, now plugging and unplugging has made it disappear. 
<jussi> valorie: no
<jussi> its just being weird, usually after suspend
<yofel> does 'acpi -V' agree on the battery level?
<jussi> yofel: ack to normal now, lets see next time it happens
<yofel> upower is rather unreliable here too (yesterday I was at 100% all the time nevermind dis-/charging)
<jussi> although now I am plugged in at 97% and "not charging"
<apachelogger> bug 1240673
<ubottu> bug 1240673 in upower (Ubuntu Saucy) "Reports 0% charged for fully charged batteries" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240673
<apachelogger> may be related
<jussi> apachelogger: yes, I guess so
<jussi> oh, and my caps lock light is backwards :/
<yofel> ack, let's install that
<jussi> argh, definately not enabling proposed on this work machine :/
<yofel> enable it, installer upower, disable?
<yofel> on second thought, I'll wait until it breaks here again
<jussi> I guess I just have to wait until it gets sru'ed/into updates etc
<valorie> quite a few successful testcases, so we can hope it will happen soon
<apachelogger> soon <= 7 days
<jussi> hrm, I wonder if we got an update for kdeconnect yet... 
 * jussi checks bug
 * apachelogger is very glad that he does not have to figure out when the meeting is today or yesterday or tomorrow or now
<jussi> nope, nothing there... yet...
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417 - so has the grub update been added to 'normal' updates now?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Critical,In progress]
<apachelogger> no
<yossarianuk> ok
<yossarianuk> when status is 'fix-released' does that mean its in normal updates ?
<yofel> yossarianuk: status fix release is only for the development release
<yofel> 13.10 is fix committed
<yossarianuk> cool - thanks
<yofel> once it's in -updates it'll be fix released
<shadeslayer> morning
<shadeslayer> jussi: I could ask afiestas 
<shadeslayer> regarding kdeconnect
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, please
<shadeslayer> will asl
<shadeslayer> *ask
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you delete the 13.04 board
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> read your mails
<apachelogger> kthxbai
<shadeslayer> bleh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so where do you want the KTP SRU card then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's for raring?
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> oO
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-common-internals/0.6.3-0ubuntu0.1
<apachelogger> ETOOMANYRESOURCESSPENTONDATEDRELEASES
<shadeslayer> ENOTENOUGHPEOPLE
<debfx> ETOOMUCHCAPSANDNOSPACES
<jussi> shadeslayer: there are enough people, just not enough *skilled* people
<shadeslayer> I blame d_ed for this
<shadeslayer> he made english breakfast
<shadeslayer> and I am so sleepy now
<shadeslayer> jussi: I didn't realize testing packages from -proposed required skills :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: d_ed can be blamed for everything. meg. he isnt here, therefore everything is wrong!
<shadeslayer> jussi: I heard he switched to Arch
<jussi> Unacceptable! :P
<apachelogger> surely afiestas is to blame
<jussi> apachelogger: probably, but d_ed is our scapegoat :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the problem is that it will be hard to find someone to test on raring because no one runs raring because raring is dead
<shadeslayer> is the 9 month cycle over already?
<shadeslayer> We still have 3 months of support don't we
<apachelogger> yes, and you are pushing a new KTP
<apachelogger> which IMHO is too much for 3 months of support
<shadeslayer> meh, might test it when I have some time
<apachelogger> yess
<apachelogger> FWIW I do not even have a raring anymore, and I used to have raring until last weekend :P
<apachelogger> that's how pointless raring is now :P
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<shadeslayer> how do the British get any work done after eating a English Breakfast -.-
<jussi> shadeslayer: dont you know, that is just the crap they feed tourists :P 
<jussi> or maybe you need to just drink some tea
<afiestas> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> MOAR TEEEEAA
<shadeslayer> teaaaaaaa
<jussi> oooh, hello afiestas!!!
<apachelogger> afiestas: you stole my david
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookie
 * kubotu slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't know, you'd have to ask an English person
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1244580] Impossible to change localization settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1244580 (by Petr Svoboda)
<shadeslayer> I see what you did there
<apachelogger> actually you did that too yourself mate
<shadeslayer> :>
<apachelogger> is it weekend already?
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain I can call it day... phonon segfaults now :O
<yossarianuk> what's in the cookie.....
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> it's Friday \o/
<shadeslayer> almost weekend
<jussi> shadeslayer: :D :D :D :D
<soee> 2,5 hour left to finish todays work
<jussi> soee: ssssshhhhhhhhhhh
<Riddell> starbuck1: remind me where the kubuntu blog you were setting up got to?
<starbuck1> Riddell: if you want kubuntu gossip, we can actually do that
<Peace-> ah
<Riddell> starbuck1: go for it :)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: np
<shadeslayer> broken :(
<shadeslayer> kubotu: spotify I am The doctor
<kubotu> Murray Gold – I Am The Doctor [Doctor Who: Series 5, 2010] — http://open.spotify.com/track/1gDJQKYYyQvGjCvvWwSXi5
<shadeslayer> :D
<mamarley> ScottK: I implemented most of the suggestions here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1244036
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244036 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Quasselcore should use an Upstart script instead of a sysv initscript" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mamarley> I didn't change it to "static-network-up" though because that wouldn't trigger on network interfaces configured by network-manager.
<debfx> mamarley: while you're at it could you improve it to set default values for $LOGLEVEL and $PORT?
<mamarley> debfx: Those are set in /etc/default/quasselcore
<debfx> mamarley: yes, but then there is no point in checking if it exists
<debfx> (the default file)
<mamarley> I guess you're right.
<debfx> imho it is better to have default values in case someone comments the variables
<mamarley> So, set the variables first in the Upstart script, then load the defaults file?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger we still have to take a decision on plasma-nm and libnm-qt
<ScottK> mamarley: I'm about to vanish offline for the next 12 hours or so.  I'll try and look at it over the weekend.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: apachelogger told you to look into some stuff, have you and what did you find out?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ktp? 
<ScottK> That too, but on NM he did a review and had comments for you.
<shadeslayer> right, and then he said that not renaming it to the old one would still preserve translations
<shadeslayer> to that I reply
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: talk to jgulrich?
<shadeslayer> *jgulich
<ScottK> So I didn't hear back from you on that.
 * ScottK has to go.
<debfx> mamarley: yep, that should work
<mamarley> OK, I will implement those changes.
<debfx> thanks
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1244580] Impossible to change localization settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1244580 (by Petr Svoboda)
<ScottK> debfx: Can you upload quassel with the upstart init?
<debfx> launchpad says I can ;)
<ScottK> Would you?
<debfx> not now, probably tomorrow
<ScottK> thanks
<soee>  do we have some plasmoid for twitter bootstrap
<soee> or other app?
<soee> ahh sorry, for Twitter
<soee> :)
<Riddell> choqok?
<soee> wil check
<Riddell> yossarianuk: "deleted old UEFI entry via efibootmng" what's the command for that?
<Riddell> by which I mean what switches to efibootmng?
<yossarianuk> Riddell: I am not at my uefi machine at the min
<yossarianuk> but
<yossarianuk> I think its 
<yossarianuk> efibootmgr -b [number] -B
<yossarianuk> [number] = i,e 1
<yossarianuk> bcfg = I used an Arch linux livecd....
<yossarianuk> (same thing happened - i.e the 'ubuntu entry came back - until I removed (as a test) /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<yossarianuk> ps is may be 
<yossarianuk> efibootmgr -B [numer] -b
<yossarianuk> but I think its the first way ..
<Riddell> yossarianuk: I've now got Kubuntu to boot, yay, but there's no windows entry in the boot loader menu, did you have a windows entry (or does your machine not have windows)?
<Riddell> I'm very skeptical of this machine because last I looked at it the firmware had some known bugs
<yossarianuk> Riddell: no windows 
<yossarianuk> Riddell: one test could be - install windows - then ubuntu (rather than kubuntu) 13.10 and see if the same thing occurs.
<yossarianuk> I am slightly nervous that the fix add an un-deletable  'ubuntu' entry...
<yossarianuk> Isn't UEFI fun !
<Riddell> I have no installation media for windows
<yossarianuk> ah - nothing of value was lost then....
<yossarianuk> sorry (that was a joke)
<yossarianuk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/211339/windows-8-wont-boot-after-installation-of-12-10
<yossarianuk> (may help..)
<yossarianuk> I haven;t tested the new grub packages dual booting with Ubuntu yet ....
<yossarianuk> 13.04 - none of this occured (I had 6 os's in UEFI)
<yossarianuk> Arch, wheezy, kubuntu (13.04), ubuntu (13.04), mint and elementaryos
<ahoneybun> hello all
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Are we after the meeting?
<ahoneybun> no it is happening in 1 min in ubuntu-meeting
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: 1 hour maybe? dem timezones
<Quintasan> I never get them right
<ahoneybun> 3:30 EST is my timezone
<Quintasan> That would be 21:30 UTC+2
<Quintasan> Sounds like now
<genii> I think EST/EDT is -4
<Quintasan> ScottK, yofel, shadeslayer, ahoneybun, valorie, Riddell: I believe it's meeting time
<Quintasan> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converted.html?iso=20131025T1530&p1=179&p2=664
<ahoneybun> Quintasan, Riddell can not make it
<Quintasan> Oh well, gotta ping all of them anyways
<ahoneybun> I was trying to make that
<Quintasan> apachelogger: get in here
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> o/
<yofel> I totally forgot, so thanks for the ping :D
<ahoneybun> well I was going to have in ubuntu-meeting>
<ahoneybun> but does not matter
<Quintasan> Whatever, doesn't matter where it takes place as long as we do a proper grilling
<Quintasan> :>
<ahoneybun> lol
<Quintasan> Plus I think we need KC quorum
<ahoneybun> oh
<Quintasan> yofel: Who is on the KC?
<yofel> who you pinged + jussi
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council/+members#active
<Quintasan> jussi: get in here
 * Quintasan kicks shadeslayer in the shin
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, hey
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: We gotta wait for people to show up, it's kind of pointless if we don't have qorum.
<Quintasan> We'd have to defer the voting to mailing list
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> ok
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Hey there, I thought I'd attend since more than one person said they couldn't. I don't have any power or anything, but I'm a warm body in attendance. (:
<ahoneybun> lol
<Quintasan> littlegirl: I came here to grill him
<Quintasan> I don't have any powers either
 * littlegirl hands Quintasan some charcoal
<ahoneybun> great'
<ahoneybun> lol
<littlegirl> How is it done?
<Quintasan> Lemme show you
<littlegirl> LOL
<littlegirl> Do they just describe a situation with a problem and then see how ahoneybun would solve it?
<Quintasan> More or less
<Quintasan> I prefer the more direct approach
<littlegirl> What's that?
 * Quintasan spreads some charcoal under ahoneybun
<littlegirl> LOL
<Quintasan> sup
 * littlegirl hands Quintasan a lighter
<littlegirl> Hang on, ahoneybun, you're going to be official in just a sec. (:
 * Quintasan splashes some gasoline on the charcoals
<ahoneybun> going all out there
 * Quintasan throws the lighter inside
<littlegirl> LOL
 * yofel reads the wiki page and fetches some coffee
<Quintasan> Uh, yeah
<Quintasan> I almost forgot
 * littlegirl hands Quintasan yofel
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Link to your wiki page please
 * littlegirl hands Quintasan yofel's wiki page to throw on the fire
 * Quintasan throws yofel along with his wiki page into the fire
<Quintasan> oop
<Quintasan> Wrong person.
<littlegirl> heh
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AaronHoneycutt
<littlegirl> So all the official people can't make it?
<Quintasan> Give them a minute
<Quintasan> I think ScottK is working
<yofel> hey :D
<littlegirl> Oh, are you official, yofel?
<yofel> littlegirl: well, I'm here, so we need 2 more ^^
 * littlegirl kicks herself in the head
<Quintasan> littlegirl: You're pretty flexible if you're able to do that
<littlegirl> So, yofel, what kind of stuff do you do in one of these meetings?
<yofel> lol, I'm really not the most visible part of the council ^^
 * Quintasan tries
<Quintasan> Hell, I can't make it even 3/4ths to my head
<littlegirl> Quintasan: I actually almost can do that in real life. (:
<littlegirl> I've seen you here and there, yofel, so you're not entirely invisible. (:
<Quintasan> You know, yofel is pulling all the strings behind the scene
<yofel> littlegirl: mostly interview past and future and make up the mind whether we know the person good enough to entrust him with the membership
<littlegirl> I've never gone this whole official route. I just sort of unofficially stick my head in, stick some bubblegum on the wall of whatever project is in need of help, and then pull my head out again until next time. (:
<Quintasan> yofel: Couldn't you just say "grilling"?
<yofel> Quintasan: well, I was trying to be polite for a change ;P
<littlegirl> yofel: That sounds reasonable, and seems like it would be tailored to the individual. (:
<Quintasan> Back in the ol' days logger would troll me all day long before the meeting and not tell what grilling consists of
 * Quintasan shakes fist
<yofel> "Back in the ol' days"? He still does that in dev meetings
<littlegirl> LOL
<littlegirl> Quintasan, did you get grilled?
 * littlegirl has never been grilled
<Quintasan> Plenty.
<Quintasan> littlegirl: First time was my Kubuntu membership, then 
<Quintasan> I got invited to ninjas
<Quintasan> Then I got grilled at MOTU application
<littlegirl> Is ninjas a Kubuntu or Ubuntu thing?
<Quintasan> and then finally Kubuntu Developer meeting
<Quintasan> ninjas = people who package KDE
<littlegirl> Ah, okay. (:
<Quintasan> #kubuntu-bunker was it?
<Quintasan> nhandler is STILL there
<Quintasan> xD
<yofel> that was before my time
<Quintasan> Oh god, didn't we get rid of that
<Quintasan> Man, gotta get myself back into business
<Quintasan> Long time since I done some packaging
<littlegirl> Hey, Quintasan, when you do packaging, do you also write or edit the documentation of the package?
<Quintasan> Uh, generally no.
<yofel> learn it by writing the current process documentation
<yofel> which reminds me... I still need to rewrite part of the scripts before the 31st -.-
<Quintasan> Unless you consider writing a missing manpage as writing docs
<Quintasan> yofel: That reminds me we need to redesign the current ninja workflow
<littlegirl> That definitely qualifies. It's not the kind of documentation I was talking about, though. (:
<yofel> Quintasan: the workflow is ~ok, it's just undocumented :/
<littlegirl> Quintasan: Are you good at writing man pages?
<Quintasan> littlegirl: Hell, I did it once or twice.
<littlegirl> LOL
<Quintasan> I can pretty much do it but I just need to get into the right mindset
<Quintasan> I have the tendency to assume that everyone knows at least as much as I do
<Quintasan> And sometimes it doesn't work
<littlegirl> There was a mention in one of the mailing lists that there are quite a few missing man pages, so I did a search, and there are a ton of them missing. I wrote one and then put up a link to have whoever it was that said it take a look and tell me if I did it right, but never heard back. Who can I show it to to see if I did it right so I can write more of them?
<Quintasan> If it's a package in universe or multiverse you can ask me.
<Quintasan> yofel: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<littlegirl> Let me look. I forget which one I wrote...
<Quintasan> OMFG
<Quintasan> yofel: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/ReleasePackaging
<Quintasan> This
<yofel> Quintasan: that's actually still kinda relevant, but kubuntu-automation isn't even mentioned
<littlegirl> It's the ktrash man page.
<Quintasan> needs rewriting badly
<yofel> oh right, that thing that I started writing and never finished -.-
<yofel> *that* is outdated
<littlegirl> Not sure if you want to take a look at it, but if you do, it's here: https://app.box.com/s/hr4utykhzbjrk83apehs
<Quintasan> I'll take a look later
<yofel> kubuntu-automation/README has some more relevant documentation, but I don't think you could actually get things running with only that information
<littlegirl> Quintasan: Okay, thanks. (:
<littlegirl> You know, we could grill ahoneybun about other things. (:
<ahoneybun> lol
<littlegirl> For instance, if a little old lady needed help crossing the street, ahoneybun, and you had coffee in one hand and your significant other in the other, what would you do? (:
<yofel> ahoneybun: till when do you have time to hang around?
<yofel> I'll be here for at least ~2h more
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, give my girl the coffee and help her?
<yofel> maybe someone else shows up after all...
 * genii offers to hold the coffee
<littlegirl> We're sorry, but since you didn't throw the coffee at your girl, you have failed the grilling. (:
<ahoneybun> yofel, I can be around all day really got my girl over
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, que?
<ahoneybun> lol
<yofel> ok
<Quintasan> yofel: We also need guides how to do ninja magic over at qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<Quintasan> Since that's still not clear to me
<yofel> just keep it on the wiki, but I agree that we need to write some documentation. There's probably half a dozen people that know how to use the automation tools, and some less that actually know how they work
<ahoneybun> so are we still waiting?
<Quintasan> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment <--- going to rewrite/improve this
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: I suggest we wait 8 minutes more and then start the grilling and defer the voting to mailing lsit
<Quintasan> list*
<Quintasan> Or we can reschedule the meeting if you want.
<yofel> I would wait if you don't mind. While I could grill you, I would like to have at least one other person that's actually familiar with the docs work. I haven't payed much attention to it this cycle
<yofel> right, or we could reschedule
<yofel> there was another date that you proposed, right?
<ahoneybun> Quintasan, ok
<yofel> Quintasan: it would be great if you could update it, I think me, shadeslayer, Riddell and howard know best how the tools work currently
<valorie> shoot, I wish I had had the time correct
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I'll read up
<yofel> valorie: we never started with only one person, so welcome ;)
<valorie> I kept asking for a clarification, and not getting one
<valorie> anyway
<yofel> now a summoning stick for shadeslayer would be really useful
 * yofel wonders if he's lying around drunk in some spanish bar
<ahoneybun> valorie, I thought I sent one out
<ahoneybun> sorry welcome anyway valorie 
<valorie> you probably did
<ahoneybun> for your timezone
<yofel> ahoneybun: the one you sent was on rather short notice...
<valorie> but I just got to my computer now, since I didn't have the right info -- from what I could tell, it was later on this afternoon
<valorie> doodle not working right for me, I guess
<ahoneybun> yofel, I was trying to understand the site
<ahoneybun> anyway we are here
<Quintasan> If shadeslayer arrives anytime soon we could theoretically start
<valorie> yofel: can you text him?
<Quintasan> I can.
<valorie> cool
<yofel> valorie: he never actually gave me his number
<valorie> I have a contact, I'll try
<Quintasan> Sent.
<Quintasan> Or not
<Quintasan> Crap
<Quintasan> Looks like my phone doesn't like his number
<valorie> mine says sent successfully
<valorie> however
<valorie> international texting can be tricky
<Quintasan> valorie: Care to msg me his number? I'm pretty much sure it worked in the past
<valorie> I didn't finish reading up yet -- are we expecting apachelogger as well?
<apachelogger> apachelogger doesn't need to vote
<apachelogger> muhaha
<apachelogger> suckas :P
<Quintasan> Derp
<apachelogger> Quintasan: shadeslayer may have a different numba considering he is in the spainz btw
<Quintasan> I pretty much know it but decided to text him anyways
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-oqLBnJ3vQ
<soee> what happend ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan broke 13.10 I suspect
<Quintasan> Bloody hell apachelogger what the hell are you listening to?
<soee> ;p
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm pretty much sure some classical musing would act as a counterbalance to your insanity
<Quintasan> Anyways, let's get rolling with the grilling
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Ready?
<apachelogger> musing, what is this, the 90's?
<Quintasan> >musing
<Quintasan> holy 
<Quintasan> I can't type
<Quintasan> music obviously
<apachelogger> classical music makes me sleepy
<valorie> ah, you need the Surprise Symphony
<ahoneybun> Quintasan, yea
<valorie> made for people who fall asleep during classical musics
<Quintasan> apachelogger, yofel, valorie: Get started
 * Quintasan hands over some charcoal
<yofel> ack, lets get this started. I just watched the new windows 8.1 commercial on television so I'm riled up
<Quintasan> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<Quintasan> I'm done
<apachelogger> I am not allowed to ask stuff, I am not council memba
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> you can ask
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: how are you?
<valorie> you just will refrain from voting
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4plt_c7v1Y maybe that is bettar
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, pretty good eating some chinese
<apachelogger> valorie: so my opinoin is worthless, I see :P
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} apachelogger
<apachelogger> there you have it ahoneybun is eating people, that's not good :P
<valorie> on the contrary; it is priceless
<Quintasan> >Army of Mushrooms
<ahoneybun> lol
<Quintasan> Christ.
 * apachelogger looks up notes
<yofel> I think apachelogger is delusional after eating too many mushrooms
<valorie> ahoneybun: the weakness I see in your wikipage is your involvement in the larger Ubuntu community
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: do you have wiki page for us?
<yofel> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AaronHoneycutt
<ahoneybun> valorie, true
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: what do you do for kubuntu and why do you do it?
<littlegirl> Quintasan and apachelogger I would say http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkIWmsP3c_s is more appropriate for what's happening here. (:
<valorie> so what are your plans to widen your involvement?
<Quintasan> Well, you might want to begin with who you are and what are you doing for us.
<valorie> heh
 * apachelogger takes note to never click links from littlegirl again
<littlegirl> LOL
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, I work on improving the Docs mostly but want to branch out into Ubuntu as a whole, to improve Ubuntu as a whole to be the best Operating System for everyone
<yofel> ahoneybun: what did you get interested in contribution to kubuntu?
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMZwZiU0kKs walken ftw
<ahoneybun> valorie, look into Docs with Ubuntu perhaps
<ahoneybun> yofel, I was looking for a space where I could help with minimal programing 
<lordievader> Is ahoneybun's Kubuntu Member meeting going on right now?
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> okay then :)
<ahoneybun> lordievader, yes
<yofel> lordievader: yes
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic set Meeting In Progress - also listen to fatboy slim's weapon of choice
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Meeting In Progress - also listen to fatboy slim's weapon of choice
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: What in your opinion makes Kubuntu different (not necessarily better) from other KDE software based distributions?
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, I like being Ubuntu based I feel like that makes us more closer to improve us all
<apachelogger> how so?
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, we have different goals as we use different toolkits, DE's but Ubuntu forms a strong base to create a great Operating System 
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: other than looking into the larger ubuntu project, do you have any specific future plans for kubuntu stuff?
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, improve the Docs by finishing it for 14.04, get as many translations as possible, I think a start page like how Linux Mint has when you boot up the computer might be a great addition
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: how long have you been involved with the project?
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, 4 months around there
<ahoneybun> after 13.04 came out
<apachelogger> on your wiki page it says "Kubuntu 13.10 and Ubuntu 13.10 in Virtual Boxes" <- why in virtual boxes and not native? :P
<valorie> littlegirl: are we lighting him up?
<valorie> lol
<littlegirl> valorie: Oh yeah - I can tell you I wouldn't want to have to answer some of these. (:
<apachelogger> (those are nice questions :O)
 * littlegirl wants to comfort ahoneybun as he's toasting
<yofel> ahoneybun: continuing from before: so what made kubuntu different from the other places you looked at that made you decide on kubuntu as the place that you would enjoy the most?
 * littlegirl nods at apachelogger
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, this is a new laptop and I just got it to work with Ubuntu since it needs the bumblebee nvidia driver
 * apachelogger shivers
 * littlegirl Googles bumblebee nvidia drive
<apachelogger> don't!
<apachelogger> eats kittens :P
<ahoneybun> yofel, I enjoyed KDE more  then other DE's and Kubuntu has the best stable KDE and I live deb, apt and such
<ahoneybun> in fact I'm in Ubuntu now
<ahoneybun> I got dual booting to work
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: have you looked into joining an ubuntu loco?
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, ubuntu loco for florida is pretty dead it seems
<valorie> that was going to be my next question!
<apachelogger> perhaps you should revive it ;)
<ahoneybun> brb'
<valorie> I think mhall has some stuff going with it
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, I am on the mailing list
<ahoneybun> perhaps
<yofel> ahoneybun: as I've seen you working a lot on the documentation lately, what work have you been doing there?
<ahoneybun> yofel, making changes to fix things with my other team members, looking at what needs to be done and talking with valorie apachelogger and Riddell about moving to MediaWIki for better html export
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: what state is the 13.10 documentation in?
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Here is a random thought - did you consider using pandoc?
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, better then it was before, but still need to finish the pages, tweak the Basic page and work the Mini Docs together
<ahoneybun> Quintasan, did not know about that
<valorie> first I've heard of pandoc as well
<Quintasan> Well, you might consider using that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: mediawiki == pandoc :P
<Quintasan> I've learned about it recently as well.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think otherwise but let's leave it for later
<apachelogger> mediawiki has renderers which produce any output you want out of mediawiki markup, so the limit is really just the amount of renderers you can find
<Quintasan> It was just a suggestion from my side
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: does it look sensible on the ISO/CD?
<apachelogger> (the 13.10 docs)
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, yea just that the unfinished Installation page was included
<valorie> that was our fault; we should have filed a bug
<valorie> but I thought that was done
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> communication problems are definitely something to watch out for
<apachelogger> also developers are very forgetful ;)
 * yofel just wanted to say that :P
 * apachelogger uploads something
<valorie> so aaron
<valorie> I would like to see you wait a bit, however I think you've already worked a minor miracle
<ahoneybun> valorie, wait for membership?
<valorie> IMO you asked a bit early, however, I'm leaning towards +1 anyway
<ahoneybun> ok
<valorie> evidently we don't have a current number for shadeslayer, or he had his phone off, or something
<valorie> so KC: any more questions for aaron, or shall we vote?
<yofel> valorie: I think we can vote, it's just us two anyway
<valorie> yes, we'll have to take it to the list
<valorie> let me just say, that if you don't get enough votes for membership this time, please apply again
<valorie> and this time, flog on doodle to get it to work for you
<ahoneybun> valorie, yea I think that was the main reason I have only 2 here
<ahoneybun> well you and yofel 
 * apachelogger meanwhile draws attention to http://i.imgur.com/6KPcyMH.png coughs and disappears in ominous mists
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, that is also getting fixed with the install page for the next update
<valorie> yikes
<apachelogger> weeeh
<apachelogger> any plans on preventing that for .04? :P
<ahoneybun> it was just the package was never rebuilt
<lordievader> apachelogger: Could you make a bug report for that? I'll take a look at it when I have time again.
<valorie> we need to step up our QC for the docs
<valorie> for sure
<ahoneybun> yea
<apachelogger> perhaps that was what I was getting at ;)
<apachelogger> lordievader: sure
<valorie> yes, we need to call for testers for the documentation right along with other stuff
<valorie> perhaps on the users list, and maybe the forums, which is what most people seem to use these days
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> valorie, yofel: go do your voting stuff or something
<yofel> so, voting:
<yofel> I'll vote +0. IMO ahoneybun has done a great job in reviving our pretty much dead documentation and without him we would have nothing for 13.10. But I simply don't see enough impact from just your work in just 4 months to give you a +1.
<yofel> I still think you're doing a great job, so if you keep up your work you'll definitely get a +1 from me in a month or two.
<ahoneybun> yofel, thank you
<valorie> so, you have a +1, which is not enough
<ahoneybun> yep
<valorie> we'll take this to the list and see what shadeslayer, Riddell and ScottK say
<yofel> I'll forward it to the ML where the others can vote
<ahoneybun> valorie, how many do I need
<ahoneybun> ?
<Quintasan> if someone want's my opinion it's +1
<yofel> you could still get +2 out of the other 4
<valorie> a majority
<valorie> so 3 total
<yofel> ahoneybun: +3 out of 6
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> thanks
<Quintasan> We had nothing and we now have something, it's not GREAT but it is a great start.
<valorie> whether or not you make it this time, I look forward to your long and productive membership
<Quintasan> Keep up the good work ahoneybun.
<apachelogger> +3 unless someone goes -1
<ahoneybun> valorie, thanks 
<ahoneybun> Quintasan, thank you
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I know something that is great
<Quintasan> What is it apachelogger?
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPq6FfOSc6k
<Quintasan> Though I'm pretty sure I don't want to know the answer.
<Quintasan> Right...
<apachelogger> it's funny how cnn thinks that the shark would have eaten the boat and all the people on board thanks to spielberg....
<apachelogger> omonomnom the shark thought, but he saw the camera, it's always such a hassle when you get cought on film....
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic restore
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<apachelogger> kubotu: thanks
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<Quintasan> Why'd you get beer of all people?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Besides where is my whisky bind?
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for ahoneybun
 * kubotu gives ahoneybun a nice frosty mug of beer.
<apachelogger> on vacation
<genii> Because he can?
 * valorie gives Quintasan real whisky
<yofel> valorie: mail sent
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Why is it still on vacation? Bring it back.
<ahoneybun> Quintasan, I'm 20 lol
<apachelogger> I hear white sharks drink loadsa wisky
<valorie> thank you, yofel
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Well, you are of drinking age in Europe
<ahoneybun> Quintasan, yea lol
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Wait, you are 20 as well?
<Quintasan> sup
<yofel> ahoneybun: so, thanks for taking your time to organize the meeting and attending. I'll whish you good luck on the ML :)
<apachelogger> everyone in the channel is 20
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> yofel, thank you
 * valorie is 3 times 20
<apachelogger> uh, math...
<valorie> and drinking coffee
<Quintasan> no apachelogger you are not 20
<yofel> Quintasan: seriously, how could you not know about the "Universal IRC age"
<apachelogger> indeed, I am 21
 * Quintasan smirks
<yofel> :P
<apachelogger> I am a grown up
<apachelogger> Quintasan: bug 1244792 you could fix
<ubottu> bug 1244792 in marble (Ubuntu) "Marble-qt does not create menu entry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244792
<Quintasan> Hmm, it's not past midnight yet
<Quintasan> I can fix it though,
<apachelogger> what does midnight have to do with it? :O
<Quintasan> Nothing at all
<Quintasan> It's just my gut feeling telling me not to do anything before midnight.
<apachelogger> curious
<valorie> ok, that was good timing
<valorie> my car is now fixed and ready to go to the emissions testing again
<valorie> car fixed, and passed emissions
<valorie> \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-26
<ScottK> Anyone else try to tether to a mobile in 13.10? Worked great in previous releases.   Completely borked for me now.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<benvantende> good morning
<lordievader> Hey benvantende, how are you?
<benvantende> heyla lordievader all fine. will be a weekend of work, preparing presentations for the TYPO3 conference
<lordievader> TYPO3 what is that?
<benvantende> typo3.org
<benvantende> CMS
<lordievader> Ah okay, have fun ;)
<tester56> hi, is there already an ppa with kde 4.12 builds?
<tsimpson> tester56: 4.11.2 is the latest release
<tester56> tsimpson, yeah i know ... just wanted to see what the next cycle brings
<shadeslayer> valorie: Quintasan yofel sorry about last night, I left the office for a early dinner and then ... things went as they usually do on a friday
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> afternoon soee
<shadeslayer> ScottK has my new number, but seeing how he's away this weekend :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: didn't you say you'd fix the marble-qt bug? :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: actually that appears to be an upstream issue
<apachelogger> there is only one desktop file and it got Exec=marble %F so that would not workanyway
<apachelogger>     install (TARGETS marble-qt RUNTIME DESTINATION bin )
<apachelogger>     install( FILES marble.desktop DESTINATION ${APPS_INSTALL_DIR})
 * apachelogger attempts uefi install with proposed auto-upgrade
<yofel> shadeslayer: I assumed as much ;P
<apachelogger> ScottK, shadeslayer: enabling updates in ubiquity will lead to fixed grub on UEFI \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: awesome :D
<yossarianuk> apachelogger: is that the case now?
<yossarianuk> i.e I can just do a normal install wuth updates and it should all be fine and dandy.
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: sorry - have the grub updates been put in normal updates now :?
<shadeslayer> doesn't look like it
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: I suppose apachelogger modified ubiquity or sth
<yossarianuk> ah ok - thanks
<apachelogger> reading helps a lot
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ubiquity has a 'upgrade from -proposed' option?
<apachelogger> no, I described one though
<apachelogger> that being said... debian-intaller has one, so you could technically set it on the d-i database
<apachelogger> alas, I have no clue how to do that :P
<shadeslayer> right
<akoma1s> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/1243399
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1243399 in acpi-support (Ubuntu) "powers off instead of sleep under KDE4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akoma1s> Hi all, I have attached a patch that fixes the above bug (new in 13.10), could someone review it please?
<ahoneybun> hey littlegirl 
<littlegirl> Hey there, ahoneybun. I'm sorry about how it went yesterday. I hope that us joking around a bit lightened it a bit for you.
<littlegirl> Also, I would *not* have wanted to answer some of those questions, and I can already tell you that I will never voluntarily put myself through that. I'll just remain a drive-by contributor. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, its fine 
<ahoneybun> lol
<littlegirl> Are you gonna try it again some time?
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, depends how the list goes
<ahoneybun> I still don't know if I am a member yet
<ahoneybun> need 2 more votes out of the other 4 members
<littlegirl> Well, you're definitely enthusiastic. (:
<ahoneybun> KC
<littlegirl> Oh! You mean it could still go your way?
<ahoneybun> yep :) 
<ahoneybun> only  2 of the 6 were here
<littlegirl> Ah, well, then I'll cross my fingers for you that it worked. (:
<ahoneybun> the other 4 need to vote
<littlegirl> Are the other four gonna read through the logs and decide later?
<ahoneybun> Mailing List and that
 * littlegirl is starting to think the charcoal stuff might not have been such a good idea after all if they're gonna wade through it. (:
 * apachelogger would like to reassure littlegirl that those were nice questions :P
<ahoneybun> btw nice work akoma1s I don't know how to review that but still liek the work
<ahoneybun> *like
<littlegirl> apachelogger: LOL, I about fell off my chair when they asked ahoneybun what's different about Kubuntu from other operating systems that offer KDE. My answer would have been, "Uh... uhhhhmmmmm....." (:
<akoma1s> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> just wondering what would you have voted  apachelogger 
 * littlegirl doesn't check out the competition
<akoma1s> I'd be glad if someone pulled the right strings if it's an acceptable solution, as acpi-support seems unmaintained to me.
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, I hoped around a lot
<yossarianuk> most others don;t have an ubuntu base.....
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: I am not on the council anymore, I don't have opinions :P
 * littlegirl nods at ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, your still a person lol
<yossarianuk> Ubuntu have a good base - shame about its default (spam) desktop
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, I did like Arch but a bit unstable with the updates
<ahoneybun> I broke my system once or twice
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I tried Debian at one point, but it doesn't hold your hand the way Kubuntu does, and it leaves you to figure a lot of stuff out. The only other thing I've ever compared Kubuntu with was my son's copy of Ubuntu, which didn't look like anything I'd want to use. After that I just stuck with Kubuntu. (:
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: I agree with what valorie said though .... most members only applied after a year or so ... so becoming member is a motivational factor for a year and then it becomes a reward for a year of steady contribution
<littlegirl> Only eight months to go, ahoneybun. (:
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, I do think I can contribute  more
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, I think I have been working for about 4-5 months
<yossarianuk> littlegirl: debian's kde version is very behind the present stable - its like running kde from 2 years ago...
<ahoneybun> I think a little after 13.04 came out
<littlegirl> yossarianuk: I loved KDE3. I wish they were still using it. (:
<yossarianuk> I meant like KDE4 was 2 years ago....
<yossarianuk> i.e missing out on quite a lot . 
<yossarianuk> (maybe its more 1 year ago...)
<littlegirl> Oh, okay, then that's awful. KDE4 still has some kinks to iron out. (:
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: amount of contribution doesn't really matter, also docs alone is a very sizable contribution already
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, not that amount matter but I could do more just to do more :)
<littlegirl> yossarianuk: Apparently someone took KDE3 and is continuing to work on it under a new name. I will keep my eye out for it and if it becomes mature, I'll probably use it. (:
<apachelogger> more is always nice ;)
<apachelogger> it was mature 4 years ago
<apachelogger> now it is just broken
<littlegirl> apachelogger: I mean the new one. It's called Trinity or something like that, and at this point it's probably still considered a start-up compared with other desktops. (:
<apachelogger> it's not new
<apachelogger> it started right after KDE 4.1 originally as a continuation of Kubuntu KDE 3 packages
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, btw I'm on Ubuntu right now not Kubuntu 
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Really? How come? That's actually kind of funny. I use Kubuntu and was doing a lot of Kubuntu documentation work and now I do a lot of Ubuntu documentation work but I use Kubuntu. (:
<apachelogger> the problem is KDE 3 was big and a rather sizable team maintained it, it is not something one guy could move forward in their spare time
<littlegirl> apachelogger: Is there hope for the team that took it over?
<apachelogger> so what you get by now is a desktop that will either have partially broken features or features that are simply no longer available
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, just wanted to see Unity in 13.10, very smooth tbh
<apachelogger> half the middleware that builds a system right now did not exist back then and hence there is no support for it
<apachelogger> littlegirl: very unlikely
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I tried it in a VM and it's not for me. If it had a normal menu I'd give it more than a quick glance, but that strip of icons down the side is a deal breaker for me. (:
<apachelogger> you basically have to write a whole bunch of stuff from scratch
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, I like it 
<apachelogger> like HAL which was used for hardware stuff... doesn't even exist anymore
<apachelogger> systemd/logind/upstart did not exist
<littlegirl> apachelogger: That's a shame. I'd love to see Kubuntu return to it. I loved it, and found its way of being controlled (like how it behaves or looks) to be easier to manage than KDE4. KDE4 is also *way* more resource intensive.
<apachelogger> pulseaudio did not exist
<apachelogger> littlegirl: that's actually not true ... by default it is more resource intensive because it has all the goodyness
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I can see where it would be nice on a tablet, though. (:
<apachelogger> however if you take away the goodyness it is about the same as KDE3
<littlegirl> apachelogger: Yeah, and I'm a simple kind of girl. I don't use all the goodyness. Just the basics. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, I like KDE Active then that
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Yep, I'm waiting for them to get done testing it on my tablet and then I'll install it. I'm all kinds of excited about it, because the Android interface is terrible, and I've been a Kubuntu user for years, so it would be nice to have Kubuntu on the tablet as well. (:L
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, the one based on SUSE is nice on the Nexus 7 just needed more testing
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I'll wait for Kubuntu Active, because from what I saw it looks really nice. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, I just like deb more then rpm and know it better
<littlegirl> Kubuntu trumps Ubuntu by having Kubuntu Active as a separate thing from Kubuntu. Ubuntu seems to be doing its tablet interface in the main OS. Kubuntu wins. (:
<littlegirl> Same here, ahoneybun. I have no working knowledge of rpm. (:
<apachelogger> (Kubuntu Active will not get hardware support unless someone works on it)
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, I have messed with Fedora, OpenSUSE, Arch, Debian, Kubuntu, Ubuntu,
<littlegirl> apachelogger: Luckily one of the test tablets is the same tablet I have. (:
<apachelogger> i.e. to get stuff working sensible on device X one needs to do all sorts of tweaking and kernel building and stuff, and all that work does not mean it will work on device Y
<apachelogger> terribly impractical
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: You've messed with more systems than I have!
<apachelogger> littlegirl: goody
<Quintasan> hell
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I just arrived at the same conclusion
<Quintasan> I should have bothered to check IRC before doing anything
<apachelogger> conclusion: when apachelogger highlights you, read what apachelogger wrote.
<littlegirl> apachelogger: Yeah, I was very excited to find that out. It means I'll be able to Just Use It when the time comes rather than having to do any tweaks or work-arounds, because they'll have tested the heck out of it on my device. (:
<Quintasan> apachelogger: The worst thing is that you usually hurl garbage at me when you ping me
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> excuse me?
<Quintasan> >Army of Mushrooms
<Quintasan> >Infected Mushrooms
<apachelogger> GARBAGE
<apachelogger> DUDE
<Quintasan> I SAY
<apachelogger> https://soundcloud.com/uncle-ooh/nine-inc-inch-nails-god-given
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, I think I should check out the image for active now
<Quintasan> Diverting apachelogger's rage towards shadeslayer...Done.
<yossarianuk> It is mushroom reason here......
<yossarianuk> *season*
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I haven't checked lately. Let me know if they've got it running well on the Nexus. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, nexus 7?
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Yep!
<ahoneybun> I have that as well
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: They're testing on it, which means when they get it working, it will work for us. (:
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> latest is 13.04
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I can't wait. It will be so nice to properly be able to transfer data between my computer and the tablet. Right now I can do it, but I'm always converting stuff, because they don't both run the same software. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, I think I will test Ubuntu touch first
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Sorry, had to go for a bit. Let me know how that goes with Ubuntu touch. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, glitchly
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I'll wait until Kubuntu Active is rock solid and then grab it. (:
<Quintasan> littlegirl: That's going to take a lot of time
<Quintasan> I've been running Plasma Active on Archos Gen9 and it's a long way from what I could call "smooth" or "rock solid"
<Quintasan> the worst thing is that we don't have a Nexus-class device where we could actually see how it works when optimized.
<Quintasan> Since graphics drivers are mostly binary blobs
<Quintasan> at least on ARM-based devices
<Quintasan> There's been the Vivaldi project but I have absolutely no idea at what stage is it.
<Quintasan> Or if it's even still alive for that matter.
<littlegirl> Quintasan: I'm patient. (:
<Quintasan> I believe it's a matter of how long the market is willing to wait
<littlegirl> Quintasan: Right now my tablet is an overgrown toy that I use for purely entertainment purposes. If it could run Kubuntu, however, it would suddenly become another environment capable of handling the documents I work on on my computer.
<littlegirl> Quintasan: Sadly, there is yet to be a personal wiki or tree-style information manager that works on both Android and Kubuntu and can interchange information, so currently I do converstions and have to make changes at either end when transferring stuff, so I don't do anything big on the tablet.
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, Kubuntu would be nice
<ahoneybun> is nice on the Nexus 7
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I'll bet. (:
<soee> there is strange issue/glitch when loading aamrok
<soee> someone online ?
<valorie> afaik Vivaldi effort continues
<valorie> but if even Canonical can't get a big lump of money to make it's Edge phone
<valorie> it's a lot harder to get guaranteed Free hardware in small lots
<soee> someone using telepathy ?
<valorie> are you testing it, soee?
 * valorie has never set it up, as I sort of hate IMing
<soee> valorie, im using it, but i cant make contact list plasmoid to wortk
<valorie> boo
<valorie> any bugs reported for that?
<soee> havent check yet
<jalcine> the closest for Android to KDE syncing now is the KDE Connect project
<jalcine> which, imho, is pure brilliance :)
<valorie> working well for you, jalcine?
<jalcine> yup; texting, calling and notifications quite well
<valorie> and if yes, did you build it from source?
<jalcine> I did build from source only notifications was working; but the saucy release worked better for me 
<valorie> that's great to hear; I understood there were problems with the package
<valorie> glad to hear it is working for you
<jalcine> ;)
<valorie> ok, I need to go prepare for dinner
<jalcine> o/ hope it's great!
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<ahoneybun> damn
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-27
<jalcine> she'll be back
<valorie> indeed I am back from my dad's
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi aaron
<valorie> how are you tonight?
<ahoneybun> good you?
<ahoneybun> I have not heard any news from the ML yet
<valorie> it's the weekend
<ahoneybun> yea that is true
<ahoneybun> there is always next month or the next lol
<valorie> you will become a member
<valorie> it's just a question of when
<genii> Just filed a bug against muon-discover, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1245109  A user in #kubuntu asked how to restore the menu, I went and hid it on my box here and also could not restore it with any sane key comniation like alt-a-to-z or ctrl-a-to-z, had to resort to editing the .kde/share/config/muon-discoverrc to recover it.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1245109 in muon (Ubuntu) "Menu can be hidden but not unhidden." [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> I know
<valorie> thanks, genii
<genii> I used ubuntu-bug muon-discover but it filed it against main package muon
<valorie> that's fine
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> valorie, perhaps we should have a video hangout to regroup about the docs?
<genii> Since alt-t is the shortcut to hide, you would think same would restore, but not.
<valorie> alt t?
<valorie> I thought it was M
<genii> valorie: Shortcut to hide from the top bar when it's there is alt-t on the menu option: Hide Toolbar   with underscore under the T in Toolbar
<valorie> control m should be the toggle
<valorie> ok, m=menubar
<ahoneybun> valorie, don't you think so?
<valorie> I guess
<valorie> I'd like to see at least one or two more people
<valorie> sorta boring with just us
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> plus I really want to get some new input on that install section
<valorie> someone who knows that process in and out
<valorie> to me that is critical
<ahoneybun> ye
<ahoneybun> a
<ahoneybun> the new installer is quite nice
<valorie> I think a top-notch section on the website will help new users out immensely
<ahoneybun> top=notch?
<valorie> we've never had decent docs about it, and extensive googling I've done when I got into difficulties got me nowhere
<valorie> best ever
<valorie> it's just a phrase
<ahoneybun> I'm just thinking that we decide on a wiki to maybe more to 
<ahoneybun> before making more changes
<valorie> you know my opinion on wikis
<valorie> we don't have the people to administer our own
<ahoneybun> of course
<valorie> so unless we recruit someone, we have what we have
<ahoneybun> but mediawiki is looking nice just not sure we can work it out
<ahoneybun> that install page is important
<valorie> oh, I agree
<valorie> if I had a choice, mediawiki is what I would choose
<valorie> and if we had someone to administer it, I'd change it over in a heartbeat
<ahoneybun> agreed if it works better for us
 * ahoneybun wonders if we could use his raspberrypi to host it
<valorie> we have hosting; that isn't the problem
<valorie> sysadmin is the problem, and keeping it free of spam/hacks
<ahoneybun> should we work on the installation page/translations/ or something else
<valorie> I want to work on installation, but first we need to find content, and that means someone to write about what they know
<ahoneybun> agreed
<ahoneybun> I'm kinda exp with this laptop having uefi/secure boot
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> well, I've written all I know
<valorie> so I'll try to recruit some likely folks
<valorie> #kubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic are both good places to look
<ahoneybun> cool
<valorie> as is the Kubuntu-user list
<valorie> and the kubuntu forum
<ahoneybun> valorie, this is the first time I had a PC with a GPT partition table
<ahoneybun> was really weird
<ahoneybun> so used to the 4 partition limit
<valorie> when it comes to partition, I'm next to ignorant
<ahoneybun> well the DOS partition table only allows 4 partitions but unlimited logical I think
<ahoneybun> but only 4 primary 
<ahoneybun> while I have like 9 primary on this GPT setup
<valorie> see, I have no clue what you are talking about
<valorie> logical, primary
<valorie> those are words which to me have nothing to do with partitions on disk
<ahoneybun> well I know about them don't really understand what they mean
<valorie> sec
<valorie> ok, final load of clothes into the dryer
<ahoneybun> I had to install a different driver for this thing to boot once I installed it
<ahoneybun> nice I got mine done todya
<ahoneybun> today
<valorie> I've run into difficulties before, and written about that in my blog, but my knowledge isn't extensive enough to get this section done
<ahoneybun> ya
<ahoneybun> really it comes down to the disk setup page
<ahoneybun> anyway I'm off for the night
<valorie> sleep well
<ahoneybun> thank you
<ahoneybun> you too
<ScottK> genii: muon is the source package, so that's correct.
<genii> ScottK: OK, thanks.
<ScottK> genii: For Muon though you're probably better of filing on bugs.kde.org.
 * genii just stares at jontheechidna unnervingly until something happens
<genii> ;)
<valorie> unfortunately jon isn't here to be alerted by that
<valorie> still, he should get the bug report
<genii> I'll file one there too, for completeness
<valorie> mention the launchpad bug # and you'll be golden
<valorie> and maybe vice-versa
<genii> Looks like kde bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322010 might be related
<ubottu> KDE bug 322010 in updater "Menubar is missing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<genii> Hm. How to classify. I think Major, because now no searches can be made.
<valorie> that's def. a show-stopper
<genii> Filed, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326713
<ubottu> KDE bug 326713 in discover "Toolbar cannot be unhidden." [Major,Unconfirmed]
<soee> good morning
<Guest40673> Is the edubuntu-desktop-kde package available for Kubuntu 13.10? 
<tsimpson> Guest40673: no, it was removed in 13.04
<Guest40673> tsimpson: I've installed the each package individually, thanks for confirming
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Err afternoon.
<soee> anyway good :)
<skreech_> tsimpson: Why was it removed?
<tsimpson> skreech_: I think due to lack of maintenance/qa
<ScottK> tsimpson: You'd have to ask the Edubuntu devs.  It was their metapackage, not ours.
<highvoltage> yep, no one had the time/inclanation to test it anymore so it was removed
<shadeslayer> hi ScottK
<ScottK> Hello shadeslayer .
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> that was weird
<jussi> I clicked hte normal "updates" in the tray, and it asked for my password then just started the upgrade to saucy...
<Mamarok> we have several people reporting in the KDE forums and on the Kubuntu ML that the muon updater doesn't work anymore after upgrade to 13.10, could somebody please have a look at it?
<akoma1s> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/1243399
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1243399 in acpid (Ubuntu) "powers off instead of sleep under KDE4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akoma1s> I've produced a fix for the above bug, in the process dropping support for KDE 3, and KDE 4 Kubuntu systems not using Powerdevil. Is this a safe assumption to make?
<mamarley> ScottK: debfx:  Any news on the Quassel Upstart script?
<ScottK> Mamarok: There's an SRU pending that fixes some of the worst problems with it.
<ScottK> mamarley: debfx  said he was going to have a look at it.
<debfx> mamarley: I've tested it a bit an noticed that quassel is only run with the primary group. that would be a problem in my setup as the ssl certificate is owned by root:ssl-cert.
<mamarley> debfx: OK.  Is that the auto-generated certificate?
<Mamarok> ScottK: thanks
<debfx> mamarley: no, that one is probably owned by quasselcore.
<mamarley> Where is your certificate?
<debfx> it's a symlink to a file in /etc/ssl/private/
<mamarley> debfx: To be honest, I am not sure what you mean by "primary group."  I have the upstart script set up to run under the group "quassel".  Should I leave this off and let it have the group "root" instead?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1244232] 13-10 mounts all drives specified in /etc/fstab even with noauto specified @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1244232 (by Erike Magegere)
<debfx> mamarley: The problem is that upstream doesn't seem to support running processes under all the groups that user belongs to. In my case quassel should be run under the groups quassel and ssl-cert as I've added the quasselcore user to the ssl-cert group.
<mamarley> OK.  In that case, I am not sure there is anything that can be done.
<debfx> We should probably talk to someone more familiar with upstart about this. One option would be to use start-stop-daemon.
<mamarley> Wouldn't using start-stop-daemon get rid of many of the advantages of using Upstart in the first place?
<soee> Riddell, Kubuntu has its own twitter channel ?
<debfx> mamarley: not really, it's just a small wrapper that changes the user/group and execs the daemon.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-20
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am doing a test for the upgrade issue
<apachelogger> fix shoudl be relatively trivial, testing it not so much
<apachelogger> Riddell: reproduced the issue, trying fix now
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger 
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8600344/
<apachelogger> ............
<apachelogger> ...........
<apachelogger> I think I peed my pants
<apachelogger> bug 1313165
<Riddell> um what?
<ubottu> bug 1313165 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Trusty) "removal blacklist matches update-manager-kde which is not critical anymore" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313165
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ what's that?
<Riddell> um, I've no idea
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UpdateManager/check-meta-release.py
<apachelogger> what's that package good for at all
<apachelogger> and my klipper is broken
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> Riddell: release-upgrader uploaded with fix for the diff crash
<Riddell> so where's the usual harald moan about python? are you sure you're harald?
<Riddell> apachelogger: accepted!
<lordievader> Python \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it's semi-legit. in qt a qbytearray is also not the same as a qstring ;)
<apachelogger> the fact that it doesn't handle autoencoding from str is a bit meh though
<Riddell> automatic type convertion is dangerous generally, php is nuts to try it and perl just goes without saying
<Riddell> ScottK: don't forget bug 1335639 sru
<ubottu> bug 1335639 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Trusty) "Korean fonts displayed as boxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335639
<apachelogger> Riddell: works just fine in ruby
<Riddell> ah there it is, I knew you'd be coming to that sometime :)
<Riddell> valorie: you on "LIVE: LINUX Unplugged" at 21:00 tomorrow?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: reviews link on http://www.atrandom.org.uk is broken, misses the .uk
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: can people watch it live?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes they will be able to.
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I will have a look at that link
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: how do they find the url?
<Riddell> (am writing a blog post)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: and at 21:30 in which timezone?
<Sick_Rimmit> UK Time zone
<Sick_Rimmit> BST
<Sick_Rimmit> URL for live show is either YouTUbe or G+
<Riddell> published:  http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=191  
<Riddell> valorie: sgclark ↑
<Riddell> oh dear kubuntu wire has 13,000 comments awaiting moderation
<Riddell> I think some might be spam
<apachelogger> l-o-l
<Riddell> d_ed: sddm-kcm issue when you have a second
<d_ed> c07b883d938893791346f3ea8283c123fb722ac8
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi Riddell
<Riddell> apachelogger: new kde-std/kcm-sddm repository if you want to ci it
<Riddell> apachelogger: should I ping you when there's a new repository?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, right now I have to run scripts manually to get the jobs set up
<apachelogger> long term that should be a job of its own though ^^
<kfunk> hm, quick question: do you happen to see issues with CPU frequency scaling in 14.10?
<kfunk> if yes, how to fix?
<Riddell> how would one know?
<kfunk> Riddell: my CPU supports frequency up to 2.66 Ghz, but its "stuck" at 1.8
<kfunk> only indicator Google tells me is http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-14-10-breakage-breakage-everywhere/1914
<kfunk> dafuq. finding of the day: dmesg can haz colors now
<kfunk> sexy
<kfunk> hm, installing cpufreqd helped. I wonder why that one wasn't installed.
<debfx> presumably the kernel policy does the right thing in general
<soee> hiho
<soee> users asking about new kdetelepathym is there chance to get it in backports for 14.04 ?
<soee> hmm ... Vivid Vervet
<soee> i prefere V for Vendetta
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-21
<valorie> yes, tomorrow 
<valorie> darn, Scarlett should be first, so I could learn from her interview
<ScottK> Riddell: kubuntu-meta needs a different version number.  Apparently that one's been used before.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> apachelogger, shadeslayer, yofel, Riddell, I've been reviewing the threads on kubuntu-devel on both CI and moving to debian git
<valorie> how are both working out, in comparison to our hopes?
<valorie> aside from wrap-and-sort madness
<valorie> also, happy birthday shadeslayer!
<valorie> maybe a day late here
<apachelogger> early
<valorie> ah, I thought it was the 20th
<valorie> bad info
<apachelogger> ah wait, I had a mindlaps
<apachelogger> valorie: it's the 21th xD
<valorie> ha!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u very old yet?
<valorie> even older than ubuntu
<apachelogger> such old
<Tm_T> such old, much wow?
<valorie> that meme died pretty fast
 * apachelogger broke the vueling website
<valorie> apachelogger: specific question about CP: are we now using the "releasable tarballs" from KDE you spoke of in August?
<apachelogger> no, not implemented yet on either end
<valorie> is there a timeframe from them?
<apachelogger> no
<valorie> boo
<valorie> and how much of our packaging is covered now by our CI?
<apachelogger> more or less all of plasma5
<valorie> so are we just doing new stuff for the forseeable future?
<valorie> another freaky oppossum on my front porch
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, also debian hasn't said much about the git sharing yet, since there is not much sharing as debian is still working on kde4 things for the most part
<apachelogger> also there's CI QA that is still missing that I can't remember
<apachelogger> should make a list
<apachelogger> ah yes
<valorie> ok, I don't want to overstate what we're doing
<apachelogger> doing aaaaaaalllllllllllll packaging through CI (also releases) is a big one
<valorie> but it's really cool so I want to talk about it
<valorie> I realize that's the goal
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you think applications 14.12 will become part of CI?
<apachelogger> 14.12 very unlikely
<apachelogger> not on my time anyway
<apachelogger> if someone else wants to make that happen, be my guest ;)
<Riddell> it'll be a big enough packaging job as it is
<apachelogger> it'd first have to go into git really
<apachelogger> bzr is al sorts of bad for this
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what do you think about having a season of kde project for the new website?
<soee> Riddell: it was just apt full-upgrade afetr next-ppa is added to get plasma5 ?
<soee> i want to install it here on my work machine
<soee> also someone can confirm if 2 screens will work with Plasma5 ?
<Riddell> soee: apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<Riddell> apt full-upgrade
<Riddell> (save anything); sudo reboot
<Riddell> 2 screens working great for me
<soee> ok let me try
<soee> Riddell: this packages will be removed after full-upgrade: kde-window-manager klipper libkactivities-bin
<soee> is that fine ?
<Riddell> fine with me
<Riddell> hi DrSkyLizard, want to finish off the new website for kubuntu? :)
<DrSkyLizard> Riddell: hi :-), what's are the technologies used for the new website? 
<DrSkyLizard> err, s/what's/what
<DrSkyLizard> I assume the person doing it will need to be versed in both client side and backened stuff, right? I'm not that good on the former, but I have a brother and he might be interested in helping. I asked primarily for him for web projects for Season of KDE :-)
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> DrSkyLizard: send in your brother then :)
<Riddell> DrSkyLizard: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/ is wordpress
<Riddell> I've no idea why it's set to a blood red theme
<Riddell> hi sgclark, was the countryside nice?
<sgclark> Riddell: very nice :)
<soee> im back
<DrSkyLizard> Riddell: Is there a Trello task for this with some details?
<DrSkyLizard> Found it https://trello.com/c/dqp1iW1A/1-migrate-copy-the-kubuntu-site-to-wordpress
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Doing :: Migrate/Copy the kubuntu site to wordpress ++ OB, AH, JAR]
<Riddell> DrSkyLizard: I should say it's ovidiu-florin who's been working on it so far and I don't know his current plans
<soee> all seems to work fine, sddm to here :)
<soee> all i need is to clear icons cache somehow because on some bigger sizes the old ones are displayed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep, I am old now :(
<Riddell> that's a good thing! you've achieved another successful year
<sgclark> Happy birthday shadeslayer!
<sgclark> me thinks you are not old! or I probably fall under dinosaur now lol
<shadeslayer> I can very much assure you that you're still alive / not extinct :P 
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> sgclark: thanks though :)
<sgclark> :)
<soee> ok got it, /var/tmp/kdecache-* 
<Riddell> "Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes" is what usb-creator is moaning about for me
<Riddell> I wonder what that means
<apachelogger> bad driver
<apachelogger> or bad device
<apachelogger> or both
<Riddell> and yet dd seems to work fine
<apachelogger> the warning seems a bit nitpicky tbh
<apachelogger> not sure why one woudl care anyway
<apachelogger> like... it detected the mismatch and supposedly adjusts accordingly, why is it telling you? xD
<Riddell> well it's an error from parted
<Riddell> so I guess usb-creator doesn't like parted to error
<apachelogger> it's a warning
<apachelogger> it says so :P
<Riddell> oh no, it's a warning
<Riddell> so yeah, I don't care
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/pgsg6yuqc  seems like it's udisks which treats the warning as an error
<apachelogger> silly thing
<Riddell> and udisks looks like I'm out of my depth: this code has goto in it!
<Riddell> and even if I ignore it in usb-creator helper code another genuine error pops along soon after
<rahulch> Hi. I found a post in the KDE community website about a Season of KDE project posted by Jonathan Riddell, but there was no email-id or anything given there. How do I contact him? Thanks
 * Riddell looks around
<Riddell> ooh here he is!
<Riddell> rahulch: there may be a need to finish off the http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/ website
<apachelogger> do we have an indicator patch against quassel going?
 * apachelogger sees two quassels in systra
<apachelogger> y
<soee> hmm
<apachelogger> dpkg-source: info: applying kubuntu_02_enable_message_indicator.diff
<apachelogger> brr
<Riddell> rahulch: but I still need to talk to ovidiu-florin who started it
<rahulch> Riddell, can I send a pm?
<Riddell> rahulch: you can, although things are usually better in the open
<soee> i tested some screens configuration, than kdeini5 (krunner) so i decicded to reboot, now lightdm loaded not sddm and i didn not reconfigured it
<soee> *kdeinit5 crashed
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> soee: dpkg -s sddm; dpkg -s lightdm
<apachelogger> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<soee> apachelogger: /etc/X11/default-display-manager - no such file
<apachelogger> then you broke your system
<apachelogger> or maybe a bogus package did, who knows
<soee> ;o
<apachelogger> soee: create the file and put the full path of sddm in it
<apachelogger> /usr/bin/sddm
<apachelogger> otherwise whichever job starts first wins and gets to be DM...
<apachelogger> Riddell: ur plasma mail is highly confusing
<apachelogger> subject says tuesday, content says wednesday
<soee> i did an upgrade to Plasma5 and all worke dfine, few minutes ago i have installe donly upgrades to breeze themes that landed in next-ppa
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes sorry, I ment wednesday
<apachelogger> kk 
<yofel> DrSkyLizard, Riddell: test.ku.c.u is blood red because we had a fixed width theme, decided to go with something resizable, so aaron added some bootstrap based theme and didn't get to fixing the colors
<Riddell> DrSkyLizard has competition, rahulch wants to work on it too
<DrSkyLizard> Riddell: I've talked with my bro, he doesn't want to work on with Wordpress
<Riddell> so all rahulch's then
<rahulch> :)
<Riddell> rahulch: current kubuntu.org code at lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org
<Riddell> dunno where the test.kubuntu.co.uk code is, maybe just on the server, e-mail ovidiu-florin to check
<ovidiu-florin> It's just on the server 
<rahulch> Riddell, what is the "lp:~" part of the link to the code?
<rahulch> ovidiu-florin, how do I get access to the test.kubuntu.co.uk code?
<Riddell> rahulch: the code is in Bazaar revision control and lp: is a shortcut to bazaar.launchpad.net, apt install bzr; bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org
<yofel> should be in /home/ovidiu-florin/kubuntu_wordpress/ on qa IIRC
<ovidiu-florin> Yep
<rahulch> ok, thanks.
<Riddell> rahulch: I guess the first tasks would be to set up analytics on current kubuntu.org and then to investigate themes for the new one, if you do those we will know you well enough to give you access to the server
<rahulch> Riddell, okay, I will get started with the analytics part now.
<rahulch> Riddell,  I need google account to sign up for it and register for the website , should I create a new google account or will you provide me with one?
<Riddell> rahulch: um, dunno, is it best to use a non-personal one?
<rahulch> so should I create a new one or shall you give me an id that i can use?
<Riddell> rahulch: I can set up an e-mail address
<Riddell> rahulch: where should the address forward to?
<rahulch> Riddell,  subhajitm6@gmail.com
<Riddell> rahulch: hmm, have you received a test e-mail?
<rahulch> Riddell, bukai is back with his own laptop :)
<bukai> Riddell: I will check it.
<Riddell> welcome back bukai!
<bukai> Riddell: i did not get the email, I have sent you a mail can you reply to it with the configuration.
<bukai> Riddell:  thank you :)
<Riddell> bukai: how about now?
<Riddell> bukai: I've not got any e-mail from you
<bukai> Riddell: can you send me your email id once again? I sent you a mail at jr@jriddle.org but it failed
<bukai> Riddell: Yes i got the mail
<Riddell> bukai: typo, jr@jriddell.org
<Riddell> bukai: great, so you can use that google@kubuntu.co.uk address to set up an account
<Riddell> d_ed: this is the change we had to the sddm pam files http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/sddm.git/commit/?id=ebfe27d43edba563e441a60ca758f9fa704f72e0
<Riddell> ScottK: remember korean sru bug 1335639
<ubottu> bug 1335639 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Trusty) "Korean fonts displayed as boxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335639
<bukai> Riddell: I need the password too
<Riddell> bukai: make one up?
<soee> Riddell: does sddm loads on one screen for you or is expanded to both ?
<sgclark> mine expands
<sgclark> which screen the login shows up on is not consistant heh
<Riddell> at login I think it mirrors the displays with the secondary display stretched
<Riddell> at lock screen it has two separate displays but I can't interact with the secondary one
<bukai> Riddell: I need a gmail account and password, I am creatiing one myself. The site that we need to register for analytics is test.kubuntu.co.uk . What shall i do with google@kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> bukai: does the gmail account need a first e-mail address?  if not ignore it and send me the details
<Riddell> bukai: the site to register is www.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> cos that's what I want to know how much traffic if gets at release time
<Riddell> which is thursday!
<Riddell> valorie: seems we have a volunteer for season of kde on the kubuntu website, do i need to do something to make that more official?
<bukai> Riddell: paste this code http://pastebin.kde.org/poalzwwtz on all the pages , I can't do it now as I do not have the server address and I will mail you the id n password of google analytics to check analytics of the site
<bukai> *access not address
<Riddell> bukai: can you add it to the drupal theme in bzr?
<bukai> Riddell: Ok, I will do it after i finish installing bzr
<Riddell> apt install bzr, easy peasy :)
<bukai> yes i hav installed but when i am writing this : bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org, I am getting the following result: http://pastebin.kde.org/pcvnsiluc
<bukai> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> bukai: yeah best to get a launchpad account and put ssh keys into it
<Riddell> then you can write to changes too
<bukai> Riddell: should the structure be something like this: http://ur1.ca/ige7c
<sgclark> Riddell: what tags are you using on launchpad for plasma5? stuff all over the place and I want to get it in one place
<Riddell> sgclark: in bugs I'm tagging as  plasma5  bugs on the kubuntu-ppa project
<sgclark> ok, same as me, just wanted to verify, thanks
<Riddell> bukai: yes it would
 * bukai leaves for dinner
<Riddell> sgclark: and I'm using the link at http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ "kubuntu-ppa/next Plasma 5 bugs" to list them
<Riddell> seems our release upgrade notification is busted :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm getting "an unresolvable problem occurred with the upgrade" waa, I hope it's the one you fixed
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<apachelogger> the thing I fixed was a crash
<apachelogger> also, I didn't see a non-resolvability
<apachelogger> assuming you are talking about trusty
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah I'm upgrading from trusty, did it work for you?
<Riddell> ScottK: ping ping
<Riddell> ScottK: sru needed bug 1383767
<ubottu> bug 1383767 in muon (Ubuntu Utopic) "muon does not find releasechecker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383767
<bukai> Riddell: I have no idea about drupal theme. Can you send me some links about the same?
<Riddell> bukai: neither do I :)
<Riddell> d_ed: irc.debian.org
<Riddell>  #debian-qt-kde
<bukai> Riddell: then how do I proceed?
<sgclark> I have worked with drupal. what do you need to know?
<Riddell> sgclark: he needs to know how to put the google analytics code into the theme
<Riddell> at lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org
<Riddell> oh god muon doesn't compile any more
<sgclark> Riddell: bukai: best to add it as a module: https://www.drupal.org/project/google_analytics
<bukai> the script to be inserted is  
<Riddell> it uses some nepomuk header that doesn't exist
<bukai>  http://pastebin.kde.org/poalzwwtz on all the pages , I can't do it now as I do not have the server address and I will mail you the id n password of google analytics to check analytics of the site
<bukai> [21/10/2014 19:32:09] <bukai> *access not address
<bukai> [21/10/2014 19:32:16] <Riddell> bukai: can you add it to the drupal theme in bzr?
<Riddell> sgclark: we have limited ability to add modules to that server
<sgclark> superb
<sgclark> ok, let me finish my current task and I will take a look
<Riddell> which is kindae why we want to move to a new site in the first place
<Riddell> and now apport-kde is broken and doesn't want to report my problem in dist-upgrade
<Riddell> suddenly everything is going wrong
<bukai> sgclark: Riddell,please ignore the previous post. Cant we simply include the script or paste it on the html pages?
<Riddell> bukai: it can be added to the relevant header file in the theme
<sgclark> drupal generates pages on the fly, so add the code to template.php
<sgclark> to get in all pages that are generated..
<bukai> sgclark: ok , thanks
 * Riddell out for a couple of hours to try to de-stress
<sgclark> haha good luck
<bukai> sgclark: on typing  bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org   i am getting the following error , bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Couldn't resolve host 'xmlrpc.launchpad.net' [Errno -2] Name or service not known how do i ressolve this?
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<sgclark> bukai: hmm works for me, behind a proxy? got ssh key all setup in launchpad? dunno may have to wait for Riddell: though he is out for a few hours AFAIK
<sgclark> and on that note I have to step out for <= 1 hour myself
<Riddell> bienos noches
<sgclark> hiyas
<apachelogger> Riddell: upgrade worked fine for me, but that was with a completely new install
<Riddell> apachelogger: how did you launch the upgrade tool?
<Riddell> mvo uploaded a fix so it may well be in
<Riddell> hi bukai_ 
<apachelogger> Riddell: ~devel-upgrade
<apachelogger> actually manually but same command as devel-upgrade would
<apachelogger> I can do another try tomorrow
<Riddell> apachelogger: what command?
<apachelogger> I have a vm snapshot of it
<Riddell> ah good mvo's fix seems to have done it for me too
<Riddell> so now we just have muon being broken
<Riddell> and broken in utopic for another reason
<apachelogger> need to get ci going for that ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: for what?
<apachelogger> everything
<Riddell> ScottK: new upload for bug 1335639 with fixed version number
<ubottu> bug 1335639 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Trusty) "Korean fonts displayed as boxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335639
<sgclark> Riddell: do we change the install path for documentation anywhere?
<valorie> Riddell: if you want to mentor them, sign up to mentor at season.kde.org and make sure they do as well
<Riddell> bukai: ↑
<Riddell> sgclark: no I don't think so
<Riddell> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML comes straight from extra-cmake-modules I'm sure
<Riddell> this being kf5, in kde4 we do alter it
<sgclark> That is where I am at, I have made some progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1378746
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1378746 in Kubuntu PPA "kde4 apps can not launch khelpcenter" [Undecided,In progress]
<Riddell> valorie: applied
<bukai> Riddell: I am still unable to ressolve the bazaar launchpad login problem
<sgclark> Riddell: that is the problem, kf5 khelpcenter cannot find the docs for kde4 apps
<Riddell> sgclark: but also kde4 apps can't find khelpcenter to launch it no?
<sgclark> Riddell: due to my efforts today, that has been fixed, read my notes :)
<Riddell> oh, awooga
<valorie> in the interview now
<Riddell> oh ooh
<Riddell> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/
<apachelogger> tell em to get to the meat, I need to go to bed :P
<Riddell> chat on  irc.geekshed.net #jupiterbroadcasting 
<apachelogger> too shy :'<
<Riddell> is Mate really pronounced mah-tay ?
<apachelogger> pronnounced like the plant I reckon
<shadeslayer> the drink you mean
<Riddell> or like that weird caffinated drink you get in eastern europe?
<apachelogger> the drink name comes from the plant as well :P
<shadeslayer> aja
<sgclark> all I see is irc chat
<shadeslayer> see what I did there :p
<apachelogger> sgclark: no porn for you :P
<sgclark> lol
<apachelogger> talking about porn.....
<apachelogger> afk
<Riddell> too much information
<apachelogger> not nearly enough to be too much I say
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N_tupPBtWQ
 * Riddell doesn't click
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> this is a business, they have to have advertising and such....
<apachelogger> not targeted ads though
<apachelogger> I need sleep drug ads and what do I get, learning things
<Riddell> is anyone able to test muon in trusty?
 * shadeslayer runs away
<apachelogger> I can tomorrow
 * sgclark does not have trusty installed anywhere
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what channel is this ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer:  irc.geekshed.net #jupiterbroadcasting
<Riddell> bukai_: can you dig xmlrpc.launchpad.net ?
<bukai_> Riddell: dig as in?
<Riddell> bukai_: run the command   dig xmlrpc.launchpad.net
<Riddell> it should give you the IP  91.189.89.225
<bukai_> yes it is 91.189.89.225
<Riddell> bukai_: and still  bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org  says it can't resolve it?
<bukai_> yes,
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N_tupPBtWQ
<Riddell> bukai_: how about  bzr checkout lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org kubuntu  ?
<Riddell> I suddenly have a craving to buy a Ting, whatever that is
<sgclark> ok all I see is Linux Academy ad, am I missing this?
<Riddell> sgclark: can't you hear them?
<sgclark> no
<Riddell> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/  ?
<bukai_> Riddell: it worked, I got the code finally!
<Riddell> bukai_: awooga
<Riddell> sgclark: has a flash player
<valorie> I was on there, and will be on again later
<valorie> sorry apachelogger
<Riddell> bukai_: when you make a change commit with  bzr commit --local
<Riddell> bukai_: and then you can put it on launchpad with  bzr push lp:~<lpuser>/kubuntu-website/mybranchname
<sgclark> well google chrome flash player, which evidently doesn't work
<bukai_> ok, I will put the analytics code there and push it
<sgclark> and it seems kmix does not start with system now... 
<sgclark> blah oh well
<shadeslayer> valorie: was that it?
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: she says she's back on later
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> hopefully with more kubuntu bigging-up
<valorie> it ended up (so far) being about community in general and KDE specifically
<shadeslayer> :D
<valorie> no kub. yet
<valorie> sorry
<shadeslayer> np
<Riddell> and I didn't once hear you say how good looking all the kubuntu developers are
<valorie> chris is the host, and he's the one asking the questions
<valorie> rofl
<Riddell> "subject: [ubuntu/trusty-updates] muon 2.2.0-0ubuntu3.2 (Accepted)" yay, muon fixed!
<Riddell> and I got it to compile in utopic
<Riddell> so life is good, I need to go to bed, good luck valorie
<soee> what was wrong with muon ?
<Riddell> the releae upgrade notification didn't work
<Riddell> so now it means people will need to do an update before they get notification
<Riddell> but well that's always been recommended
<soee> :)
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N_tupPBtWQ
<valorie> niters all you beautiful boys and girls
<shadeslayer> valorie: night
<shadeslayer> also, no more Kubuntu stuff?
<valorie> niters
<valorie> not sure.....
<shadeslayer> I have managed to break bash somehow I think
<valorie> I will submit my notes for the show notes
<valorie> or come back later for more kubuntu, I guess
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-22
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted.
<soee> good morning :)
<valorie> btw Riddell, please subscribe to kde-soc-mentor list
<valorie> hi soee
<soee> hi valorie, nice speak yesterday :)
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> not what I expected though
<valorie> but I didn't waste my research; I blogged it
<soee> :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader: cant complain today :) you ?
<lordievader> Doing okay, I guess.
<soee> :)
<Riddell> ** all new images to test ↑
<Riddell> !testers | 14.10 release candidates
<ubottu> 14.10 release candidates: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlue  for information
<Riddell> "Your membership in ubuntu-irc-members is about to expire" Tm_T do I want to be part of that?
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes, as that's the group that votes IRCC for example
<valorie> hmmm, am I a member of that?
<valorie> oh, gotta be, I'm on the irc list
<Tm_T> will try install Utopic-plasma5 to new donation laptop I got last week
<valorie> nice!
<soee> Tm_T: Plasma5 works fine on both my laptop and work machine :)
<valorie> although that's not exactly the testing Riddell is asking for.....
<soee> whats more on my work machine it works much better than defualt oine
<Tm_T> that one is going to my soon 6-year old daughter, let's see how she likes it
<valorie> ooo, that's nice to hear!
<valorie> p5 runs on the little old atom netbook I have
<valorie> although it is slower than a snail
<valorie> but it's slow by nature
<valorie> not plasma's fault
<lordievader> I hope to be able to test a few ISO's this afternoon.
<Tm_T> valorie: this one is quite recent Acer Aspire One, I upgraded it to 2 GiB of ram
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> I'll trade for the netbook, all loaded!
<valorie> even has a case......
<valorie> and stickers@!
<valorie> little, cute
<valorie> just slow
<Riddell> yay, upgrade worked for me
<Tm_T> hmmmmm, maybe I should upgrade my work laptop too
<Riddell> ** proofreaders needed, how's this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<soee> Riddell: 8) Time for a coffee, tt will download and install 14.10.  - what is tt ?
<bukai> Riddell, Should I register myself for SoK for the test.kubuntu.co.uk project?
<bukai> ovidiu-florin, ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/p9gdjubqe/jxvzgb/raw
<Riddell> soee: fixed thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you most certainly want to try it out in a sid pbuilder
<Riddell> bukai: sure go ahead
<Antisound> hi guys! please help me! 
<Antisound> my plasmashell crashed and i can't restart it anymore
<Antisound> how can i kill complete x-session?
<Antisound> please help me!
<Antisound> nobody there?
<soee> Antisound: after reboot plasmashell does not start ?
<Antisound> soee: no!
<Antisound> that's the problem ;-)
<soee> what do you have after reboot ?
<Antisound> the old "session"
<Antisound> with the last open programs
<Antisound> etc.
<soee> do you have access to krunner or temrinal ?
<Antisound> terminal
<Riddell> shadeslayer: may have some info http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/110177/bash-adds-extra-single-quotes
<Antisound> via ctrl alt f1
<soee> and if you execute: plasmashell ?
<Antisound> could not connect to display
<shadeslayer> lets see
<Antisound> soee: exactly qxcbconnection: could not connect to display
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pvocenhp1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: didn't work
<shadeslayer> lb config: unrecognized option '--option'
<soee> oh i have no idea what qxcbconnection is :)
<Antisound> me neither
<shadeslayer> Riddell: because in the end it gets evaluated to : -m http://127.0.0.1:3142/debian --apt-secure false --apt-options=--yes --option Dpkg::Options::=--force-overwrite --source false "${@}"
<Antisound> soee: isn't there a command to kill "everything"
<Antisound> to reset everything?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: without the quotes
<soee> Antisound: probably, but im not sure what it is
<Antisound> what is the window manager in plasma 5? kwin_x11?
<Antisound> Riddell: do you have any clue?
<Riddell> kwin_x11 is the window manager
<Antisound> why can't i kill it so everything is reset? 
<Riddell> you need to export DISPLAY=:1
<Riddell> however I recommend this as a great time to test the candidate ISOs
<Antisound> Riddell: you mean't me?
<Antisound> meant
<Riddell> yes
<Antisound> nothing happens with export
<Antisound> i can't believe there's no command to kill the whole system
<Antisound> to set it back to zero again
<Antisound> to i really have to reinstall everything?
<Antisound> do i have to?
<Antisound> are you serious?
<soee> Antisound: maybe there is something wrong with some configuration
<Antisound> soee: plasmashell crashed while working and it doesn't restart anymore,... what configuration could be wrong?
<soee> Antisound: in your home folder try to rename .kde to .kde_bak and .config to .config_bak, empty .cache and /var/tmp/ {your user kde cache} than try to reboot
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> i try
<Antisound> ttyl
<kikidee> shadeslayer: happy diwali 
<sgclark> morning
<kikidee> sgclark: morning
<kikidee> sgclark: are you a developer?
<sgclark> in training
<Riddell> sgclark: nonsense, you're a developer
<kikidee> Riddell: hello 
<sgclark> :)
<Riddell> you never get to know it all, we're all in training
<Riddell> hi kikidee, want to be an elite kubuntu ninja?
<kikidee> Riddell: I am already :) I am using another nick to stay anonymous for some reason :)
<kikidee> Riddell: I wasn't sure you would be available now
<kikidee> so is the release testing still on?
<Riddell> yep, testers needed
<sgclark> Riddell: were you able to read my notes on khelpcenter path issue
<kikidee> Can i discuss a bug with you now?
<sgclark> oh testing, that sounds like my cup of tea today
<sgclark> what , where? Riddell
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds
<sgclark> ty
<kikidee> There is a bug in the kubuntu installer that blocks the main install process
<Riddell> 4 images need testing in various different ways plus upgrades from 14.04
<Riddell> kikidee: this sounds bad, what happens?
<sgclark> ok
<kikidee> I had discussed this with yofel longtime ago,m probably 2 releases back
<kikidee> the proprietary driver-installer when trying to install the nvidia driver block the main process. In a country where the internet speed is arount 512 kbps this download takes 53 mins approximately
 * sgclark grumbles at nvidia
<kikidee> until then the install process waits with a hour glass without proceeding to the partitioning screen
<kikidee> yofel was looking at the python script way back I dont know happened as I was not in touch with the devs 
<Riddell> entirely likey that nothing happened
<kikidee> :)
<kikidee> as far as I see this is not an issue when the internet connection is good, by saying good I mean > 10 mbps
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kikidee> BluesKaj: hi
<kikidee> BluesKaj: how are you
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi kikidee, fine thanks, and you?
<BluesKaj> Hey soee
<kikidee> BluesKaj: I am fine too, I am in stealth mode :), I am a person you know already 
<soee> BluesKaj: you are on konversation right ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<soee> what icon on taskbar does it have for you (on plasma5) ?
<Riddell> kikidee: yep sounds like something that should get looked at but alas I won't have the time soon and it's fiddly especially since I don't have nvidia
<kikidee> Riddell: ok, not an issue, but can you takecare of this later when you have time ?
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: pong
<kikidee> Riddell: I mean ask someone to fix this later?
<bukai> ovidiu-florin:  Can you please send me some linksfrom where i can get somee idea on drupal themes
<ovidiu-florin> why drupal themes?
<sgclark> kikidee: can you make a bug report? so we remember to look at it
<soee> drupal ?
<kikidee> sgclark: no
<kikidee> sgclark: I need to first confirm if this a policy and get to know something before filing a bug report
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: if you must: https://www.drupal.org/documentation/theme
<BluesKaj> soee, it has the recognizable konversation icon, but make sure it;s always visiable in the system tray settings , it tends to change settings for no reason to auto which doesn't always work
<Riddell> kikidee: do you know if there is a bug report?
<kikidee> Riddell: dont know, I will check now
<Riddell> Mirv: any thoughts on when Qt 5.4 will get into the archive? release is expected end of this month and I'm wondering if Plasma 5.3 to be released at the end of the year should be allowed to use it
<Riddell> mitya57: ↑
<Mirv> Riddell: there are quite a few complexities. the good thing (from your point of view) is that I'm hearing the rtm derivative will be around for a couple of months still. at minimum that should mean that I can upload at least my 5.3.2 work to vivid quite soon.
<Riddell> Mirv: rtm?
<apachelogger> Riddell: touch image
<Mirv> Riddell: for 5.4.0, I know that from touch point of view (which is kind of rolling LTS instead of development version...) .1 or .2 would be better choices to upload to archives, but on the other hand if 5.4.0 would be as good as 5.3.0 was (although 5.3 was stability oriented too), then it would not pose too big problems hopefully
<Mirv> Riddell: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm the derivative distro used to build images in addition to ubuntu
<Mirv> it'd also be nice to see what kind of packaging changes Debian does with 5.4.0, if they package it to experimental now that they're frozen for 5.3.2 for the release
<Mirv> Riddell: it would be very very nice if it could be considered what kind of implications would having Qt 5.3.2 initially for Plasma 5.3 have. because I know there are conflicting schedules, as usual.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: apachelogger: Plasma 5.2 meeting  in #plasma
<Mirv> and to speak truth, at this point I simply don't know completely what I will be allowed to do or not and in which time frames. I'll start preparing 5.4.0 in a PPA as soon as it's available though, and since 5.3.2 starts to be ~ready I'll look at 5.4.0 beta too
 * soee is going to spy the meeting in #plasma
<kikidee> Riddell:  seached ubiquity-kde and ubiquity in bug reports, can't find any report relevant to the problem I stated
<Riddell> kikidee: thanks, please report one then
<Riddell> thanks Mirv 
<apachelogger> irc meetings are much confusing
 * sgclark is lurking in plasma meeting
<Riddell> how's this for release image? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-14.10-launch.png
<Riddell> why no iso tests?
<Riddell> lordievader: high five for being a lonely iso tester
 * Riddell nudges more to test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds
<lordievader> Riddell: Sad news though. On my kvm the iso's cannot shutdown they hang. And the first install I did doesn't seem to boot properly... :(
<Riddell> waa
<lordievader> I hope it is my kvm/kvm-settings...
<sgclark> I am testing, slowly
<Riddell> sgclark: can you mark tests as running so we don't duplicate too much
<Riddell> not that duplication is a bad thing necessarily
<sgclark> sorry yes
<lordievader> Ah selecting a different video device seems to have fixed the boot problem. Phew, it was my kvm :)
<sgclark> auto-resize does not seem to exist, are there some requirements that must be met for this to show up?
<lordievader> sgclark: Yes. Your disk needs to be large enough. I forgot how large.
<HmpfCBR> anyone tried the installer of the current daily with kvm? I get ubi-console-setup error 141 when using german language in the installer, going from timezone to keyboard (german keyboard). If I ignore it the error, the installer crashes during the installation step.
<lordievader> HmpfCBR: And to answer, I've installed it in kvm and did not face that error. It installed fine.
<HmpfCBR> lordievader: which language did you use in the installer (not keyboard language)
<lordievader> English
<HmpfCBR> trying that currently, and it seems to work for me as well. but with german language it did not. will try to reproduce one more time.
<lordievader> HmpfCBR: Please report your findings on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> Riddell: this looks weird http://launchpadlibrarian.net/186984283/casper_1.344_1.345.diff.gz
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why not put it in XDG_DATA_DIRS or something similar
<shadeslayer> to override the plasma one
<Riddell> HmpfCBR: ug really? nasty
<Riddell> HmpfCBR: please report on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds
<Riddell> ** proofreaders please read over this http://www.kubuntu.org/content/download-kubuntu-0
<sgclark> why is 32bit recommended?
<Riddell> good question
<Riddell> it used to be because 32bit worked on all PCs while 64 didn't so default to what works everywhere
<Riddell> but with uefi that's no longer the case
<sgclark> otherwise looks good
<Riddell> ubuntu switched over a couple of releases ago
<Riddell> but we didn't for reasons I forget
<Riddell> also if anyone can work out how to make that page work if you don't have javascript that would be good
<Riddell> sgclark: alternate wording suggestions welcomed
<Riddell> but there's no easy way for a non-techy user to know what their computer is
<Blizzz> Riddell: 14.10 LTS?
<sgclark> Riddell: I guess I am confused. We did not switch to uefi? so then it is still an issue? if so we have to leave 32bit as recommended I guess...
<sgclark> ahh yes you have 14.10 as LTS
<sgclark> me thinks that is wrong
<lordievader> It was on the mailing list a couple of months back.
<Blizzz> the MD5 sums go over the edge
<Blizzz> on 14.10 Plasma 5 the download buttons are all labeled 14.04
<Blizzz> and it is written "Install from Kubuntu 14.10 with Plasma 4" instead of … Plasma 5
<sgclark> actually that is right, the directions are to upgrade
<Riddell> Blizzz: 14.10 lts fixed thanks (check I got them all please)
<Blizzz> in the following regular text as well
<Blizzz> Riddell: 14.10 /w Plasma 5 still looks odd too me, though refreshed via Ctrl+R
<sgclark> Riddell: Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5 download says 14.04
<Riddell> Blizzz, sgclark: updated, please check I got them all
<sgclark> Riddell: you can use <noscript> tags with info, will make for a very long page though. to I guess non js users would be used to that
<Blizzz> Riddell: the header say Plasma 4 not Plasma 5 (total wording: Install from Kubuntu 14.10 with Plasma 4)
<Riddell> Blizzz: yeah that's right, it's instructions for people who are running Plasma 4 and want to upgrade to Plasma 5, suggestions for better wording welcome
<Blizzz> ah
<Blizzz> ok, sorry
<Blizzz> Riddell: looks good!
<sgclark> Riddell: keep capitalization consistant. first 14.04 LTS has older PCs/newer and last one has Older PCs etc
<Riddell> sgclark: fixed
<Riddell> althogh Older PCs isn't accurate either since you can buy new netbooks with i386
<HmpfCBR> Riddell, lordievader, false alarm, used an old iso instead of the current daily. sorry for noise.
<Riddell> HmpfCBR: awooga :)
<lordievader> HmpfCBR: \o/
<Riddell> I thought I'd fixed that bug
<Riddell> (at the cost of translations, sigh)
<lordievader> HmpfCBR: If you have some time, please test the current iso too :D
<HmpfCBR> currently on it. that bug is solved. but Riddell is correct keyboard selection dialog says German instead of "Deutsch" now. one can live with that I think. ;)
<sgclark> Riddell: looks good
<_Groo_> guys to test next, do i need to add the next ppa, or utopic already has all thje pckages upstream?
<Riddell> _Groo_: you either need to install the Plasma 5 image (testers very welcome) or you need to follow the instructions at https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<Riddell> ** proofreaders please review kubuntu.org/content/kubuntu-1410
<sgclark> Riddell: releaess under upgrading
<sgclark> Riddell: comma in here: bugfixes but  under Choose Stable..
<sgclark> Riddell: comma before but:  We love testers but 
<sgclark> otherwise looks good
<Riddell> yous americans and your love of Oxford commas :)
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> blame my english teacher
<_Groo_> k, im doing a dist-upgrade from trusty -> utopic and a kde 4.x -> 5.x via ppa update
<_Groo_> lets see howmuch it breaks
<_Groo_> hurrah for apt-btrfs-snapshot :)
<Riddell> _Groo_: hang on can you follow the upgrade process?
<Riddell> _Groo_: this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Riddell> although that misses out a step
<sgclark> Riddell: if you want to avoid a comma, Split this sentencfe, it is much to long. support is offered if there are . offered and if is a good breaking point.
<_Groo_> Riddell: unfortunatelly i cant because the link at work is very slow, so im running apt-fast to speed things up
<sgclark> s/sentencfe/sentence/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "Riddell: if you want to avoid a comma, Split this sentence, it is much to long. support is offered if there are . offered and if is a good breaking point."
<_Groo_> but i tested with manager-update 2 weeks ago and it worked
<_Groo_> update-manager
<_Groo_> but i tested only kde 4.x to oneiric
<Riddell> bukai: did you get anywhere with adding the google stuff to drupal?
<bukai> I am getting an hold of the drupal , will be able to put the analytics code to use by tomorrow
<Riddell> sgclark: voila
<sgclark> bukai: all you need to do is put it in template.php
<sgclark> bukai: no need to learn drupal as I am fairly positive we are going to wordpress
<bukai> sgclark:  just that will be all?
<sgclark> yup
<Riddell> right, adding it to the current drupal site is just a quick way to check on traffic
<bukai> ok
 * sgclark is a retired web designer
<sgclark> Riddell: looks good
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-14.10-launch.png  how's this?
<lordievader> Riddell: Fancy :)
<sgclark> Riddell: one desktop is blurred at bottom but not other? seems awkward
<Riddell> no deliberate effect, they're just resized somewhere along the line
<soee> Riddell: kdetelepathy 0.9 wont make into 14.10 ?
<Riddell> soee: alas no, d_ed was slow and lazy and missed it, but we'll get it into backports
<soee> :D
<soee> ok so next year i have to get into packaging 
<_Groo_> k, i just upgraded from trusty to oneiric
<_Groo_> and from kde 4,.x to 5.x in ppa net
<_Groo_> next
<soee> oneiric :o
<_Groo_> aparently im missing the keyboard, icons and there are less options in systemsettings?
<_Groo_> utopic utopic
<sgclark> Riddell: what time frame on that image? I think I can improve it.
<soee> _Groo_: i can tell you teh same i did to other that had problems with Plasma5 after upgrade, best is to "reset" kde settings and condigurations also ampty cache
<Riddell> sgclark: the kubuntu-14.10-launch.png ?  needs to be ready when we release tomorrow which will be some unspecified time in the european afternoon/washington DC midday
<_Groo_> soee: i removed .kde entirely
<Riddell> it's complex because the sysadmins need to copy it over to the web server but we can find somewhere else to host it worse case
<sgclark> washington DC? lol
<_Groo_> where do i clean the cache?
<Riddell> soee: yay, packaging is great, you know you want to
<Riddell> sgclark: seems canonical had the great idea of having a conference in DC at the same time as release week
<soee> _Groo_: i suggest remove (bckup) .kde, .config, empty .cache and /var/tmp/ {your user kde cache}
<sgclark> oh I see
<sgclark> <Riddell: well I can work images well, (just not imaginative) I can do that instead of testing if you wish, keeping the same concept but making "prettier"
<Riddell> sgclark: sure go ahead
<_Groo_> soee: k, let me test
<Riddell> I'll get into some testing
<sgclark> Riddell: ok great
<soee> _Groo_: give me some info if it worked for you after reboot
<_Groo_> still missing the icons
<_Groo_> its showing the ubuntu ones
<_Groo_> although in settings i have breeze set
<soee> ubuntu ?
<_Groo_> yeah
<soee> in whole system or only gtk apps ?
<_Groo_> soee: no, for ex, system settings is showing the gnome icons
<soee> oO
<soee> you are running multiple DE ?
<_Groo_> let me create a test user
<_Groo_> yeah, unity and plasma5
<soee> ah sorry then, im using only teh best one :D
<_Groo_> lolol
<soee> can t help you with oters :)
<_Groo_> how do i resize the plasma notification, like network manager
<_Groo_> its too small as it is
<soee> i think you cant atm
<_Groo_> btw in your system settings, is shortcuts missing an icon?
<soee> nope
<soee> its some cache issue probably
 * Riddell pops open some wine and shares it around for the evening's testing
<_Groo_> alcohol and testing, are you learning from apachelogger ? 
<Riddell> speaking of which.. where is apachelogger?
<_Groo_> prolly plotting... in the dark, laughing... insanely... eating small kittens...
<_Groo_> the usual[
<apachelogger> Riddell: hiding
<_Groo_> soee: interesting... when i apply a new package (breeze, oxygen, whatever), it changes most icons in the system, but NOT systemsettings, thoughts?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah excellent, you can do some testing while you hide away
<lordievader> Riddell: When testing the oem installer I stumbled upon a window claiming the installer has crashed. Below seems to be a text field but it is empty.
<Riddell> lordievader: wibble
<Riddell> lordievader: at what stage of the install?
<lordievader> The last stage, after rebooting the oem setup.
<Riddell> lordievader: are you able to get a screenshot/
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> looks like we have new images :(
<lordievader> Riddell: http://lordievader.no-ip.org/files/utopic-oem.png
<lordievader> Ain't that great...
<Riddell> lordievader: I'm just trying it, I think I know what bug it is, a long standing one
<Riddell> new Plasma 5 images coming too, not sure why but I guess it's important
<Riddell> owncloud package just removed from the archive too
<lordievader> Riddell: Ok. Seems a bit strange though that the text field is empty. As if the exception does not know what it is excepting :P
<Riddell> lordievader: that box is ment to show a backtrace, not sure why it didn't get one
<Riddell> but oem installer is a strange beast
<lordievader> True that ;)
<Riddell> lordievader: hah, you seem to have reported this bug before, bug 1154535
<ubottu> bug 1154535 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Back and Continue buttons present in Oem-config" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154535
<lordievader> Is that the same>
<lordievader> >=?
<Riddell> lordievader: yeah I think so, you need to click the continue button one extra time for no obvious reason when installing
<Riddell> else it'll crash
<Riddell> see how in your screenshot Continue is still enabled, if you click it once more it becomes disabled and everything works
<lordievader> Hmm, I'll try that.
<apachelogger> Riddell: not at home I am hiding :)
<lordievader> Riddell: Doing that gets it a bit further bit is still fails: http://lordievader.no-ip.org/files/utopic-oem2.png
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> guess oem installer is not happy
<lordievader> Could it be the manual partitioning that breaks the oem installer?
<Riddell> unlikely
<Riddell> can you get it to start a desktop session
<Riddell> there will be logs in /var/log/installer I think
<lordievader> Desktop session, not sure. But I can get the logs.
<Riddell> file a bug with the stuff in /var/log/installer and /var/log/syslog
<soee> This images and latest updates are RC ?
<Riddell> 20141022.1 images are the candidates for release
<Riddell> ** proofreaders needed, added step 4) and 5) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<soee> Riddell: if it is RC whan in grub we have Ubuntu and in system settings About system also ubuntu and link to ubuntus page ?
<Riddell> soee: grub is known, that caused problems and apachelogger removed it
<Riddell> soee: plasma 4 or 5?
<soee> Riddell: 5
<Riddell> I know plasma 5 doesn't set about-data yet
<Riddell> yeah that's known
<soee> ah ok
<Riddell> report a bug if you think important https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+filebug  tag plasma5
<lordievader> Riddell: The path /var/log/installer contains quite a number of files, do you want that I include all of them?
<soee> Riddell: the upgrade steps look fine
<Riddell> lordievader: please
<soee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1384415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1384415 in Kubuntu PPA "Kubuntu 14.10 with Plasma 5 installed uses wrong About data" [Undecided,New]
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> pong, soee
<Riddell> thanks soee 
<soee> BluesKaj: can you confirm my bug and add yourself as affected ?
<soee> ahi see Riddell already posted comment
<BluesKaj> soee, sorry I can't, I reinstalled plasma 4 
<soee> :)
<soee> BluesKaj: may i know why ?
<sgclark> soee: I confirmed it as I had mentioned it once before
<soee> sgclark: thank you
<BluesKaj> not my cuppa tea, still too many glitches, that's all I'm saying about it
<soee> BluesKaj: ok, i undurstand :)
<soee> *e
<lordievader> Riddell: I think I uploaded everything: bug 1384406
<ubottu> bug 1384406 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-installer crashes in the last step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384406
<Riddell> thanks lordievader 
<bukai> Riddell: should I mail you the modified template.php file?
<Riddell> bukai: bonus points if you put it in a bzr branch on launchpad for me to merge in
<bukai> Riddell: Kubuntu crashed while I was upgrading it so I am using fedora as of now, and I am having problem with the lauchpad in fedora but still I will try. You need it by tomorrow, rght?
<Riddell> bukai: by tonight preferably, so if you have issues with bzr then e-mail or the like is fine
<bukai> Riddell: what should i put as the reporting time zone?
<Riddell> bukai: I don't know what that means
<Riddell> UTC is easiest generally
<bukai> Riddell: Where are you from ? 
<Riddell> I'm from scotland
<Riddell> I live in Catalonia
<bukai> Riddell: ok, :)
<_Groo_> guys, half my plasma 5 wallpapers are all black
<_Groo_> can someone check is the plasma-wallpapers package isnt corrupted?
<soee> how many wallpapers you have ?
<_Groo_> 4
<_Groo_> but i have 8 slots, with 4 black ones
<_Groo_> soee: how many do you have?]
<soee> _Groo_: few custom, but there is abug in Plasma 5 where 3 are just default thumbs
<_Groo_> soee: ahhh then it must be it
<_Groo_> okdok then
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Riddell: I have sent you the files,  please check if you got it.
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> bukai: hmm will that make it get added to the html ?
<sgclark> Riddell: template.php is what is used by the drupal engine to generate pages
<bukai> according to google it will
<Riddell> sgclark: so this change will include the javascript in all pages in a sensible place? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org/revision/21
<sgclark> Riddell: yup looks right
<bukai> sgclark: In analytics it was suggested for best result the script should be included in the body tag of the template file, the way i added it ,will it make a big difference?
<Riddell> bukai: ok request sent off to canonical sysadmin to update kubuntu.org for that bzr branch
<sgclark> I don't think that it would
<Riddell> sgclark: hows your artistic skills coming along?
<sgclark> bit rusty, will have something by your am though
<bukai> Riddell: 
<Riddell> plasma4 images working good for me, still waiting for plasma5 images to rebuild
<bukai> is kubuntu.org registered in wwebmaster tools?
<Riddell> bukai: what does that mean?
<bukai> *web master
<sgclark> you mean google webmaster?
<bukai> yes
<Riddell> I don't understand
<sgclark> bukai: Riddell: it would have code with a very long id which I don't see. So my guess is no.
<sgclark> Riddell: webmaster is another set of tools by google to see statistics etc
<Riddell> ah
<sgclark> Riddell: you have to sign up for it, I would suggest you doing it with your email so it is always available
<Riddell> I'm not too keen on google having details of everyone who views our website as it is
 * sgclark thinks you really don't have a choice
<Riddell> and I still half expect canonical sysadmin to say no
<sgclark> ahh
<Riddell> but aye, google already know all about me so get over it :)
<sgclark> well I have found it useful. but alas it is entirely up to you
<sgclark> analytics should really be fine
<bukai> Riddell, that is how you will know how many people clicked on your site which is the most clicked link and other cool stuff!
<Riddell> sometimes I visit Harvey Nickols' website just to mess up their idea of who I am :)
<sgclark> lol
 * sgclark returns to fighting with gimp
<Riddell> yay i386 upgrade worked :)
<Riddell> well no sign of plasma5, I think I'll go to bed and get up at a sane hour to test that tomorrow
<Riddell> but anyone else is welcome to test it before then
<Riddell> buenos noches todo!
<bukai> Riddell: what should I do next?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-23
<bukai> Riddell: Have you checked out the analytics of the site? 
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> bukai: nope, is it working?
<bukai> Riddell: it is working fine
<Riddell> yay
<bukai> Riddell: what should i do next? btw, we will proceed with drupal or wordpress?
<Riddell> bukai: with wordpress
<Riddell> find us a good theme :)
<Riddell> 41 people looking at kubuntu.org just now
<soee> Riddell: what are requirements for such theme ?
<Riddell> soee: pretty, works on mobile and desktop, looks kindae blue
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin will know more
<Riddell> 50% on /  21% on /getkubuntu
<Riddell> testers needed for kubuntu plasma 5 images! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlue  for information
<soee> Riddell: why not buy one on http://themeforest.net/category/wordpress ?
<Riddell> we tend to prefer to use free software
 * valorie is upgrading a 386 laptop to 14.10
<valorie> faster internet makes it easier
<soee> Riddell: as a web developer and designer i can say that you wont find anything nice for free :)
<bukai> Riddell: Ok will do it , after that I will get server access?
<soee> Riddell: and its nmot an option if i for example buy some template for you to use for kubuntu.org and help customize it?
<Riddell> bukai: sure
<Riddell> soee: would like licence allow us to put it in bzr on launchpad?
<Riddell> valorie: what method are you using for the upgrade? following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu ?
<valorie> well, that won't really work yet, will it?
<soee> Riddell: i would have to investigate http://themeforest.net/licenses/terms/regular
<valorie> it finds no release
<valorie> I used `kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade`
<Riddell> valorie: fair enough, I can tell you how to work around it but if you're already upgrading that's fine
<valorie> I thought that *was* the workaround
<Riddell> that's enough to test the upgrade, but not to test the upgrade notification which has an unfortunate habit of breaking and nobody noticing, to test that you need to faff around with changing your dns to point at another server with the meta-release file
<Riddell> it all works for me at least
<Riddell> but I never like to trust my own testing
<valorie> ah, pity it's already part-way done
<valorie> I broke the test laptop and this gift laptop is all that's left
<valorie> I guess I could put plasma 5 on the netbook though
<bukai> Riddell: Do we have to use a theme? Won't it be better if we take some ideas from www.awwwards.com and implement it ourselves? That will allow us to explore more ideas rather than free word press themes.
<valorie> slower than molasses though
<Riddell> bukai: sure we can do whatever we want
<Riddell> ug, autologin not working on plasma5 images
<valorie> so the netbook has 14.10 already, from the beta
<valorie> worthwhile to upgrade to plasma 5 as a test?
<soee> bukai: you are working on a page now ?
<bukai> soee: you mean a page on kubuntu.org or in general?
<soee> on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> valorie: yep
<Riddell> soee: he's working on a whole new site
<soee> bukai: if you need any help feel free to contact me :) as i saif before im a web developer and can give a helping hand
<bukai> soee: thank you, I will need help that's for sure :) 
<Riddell> meh sddm didn't copy over, I'll rebuilt the plasma 5 images for that
<Riddell> kwin also crashes on login :(
<Riddell> valorie: instructions on http://www.kubuntu.org/content/kubuntu-1410
<Riddell> (you know them already but good to follow the ones we publish to check them)
<ovidiu-florin> soee bukai Riddell: the theme needs to be inheritable
<ovidiu-florin> http://codex.wordpress.org/Child_Themes
<valorie> I think it will be done updating in 5 mins or so
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: Do we have to use a theme?
<ovidiu-florin> whel, we could provide the site in just HTML
<ovidiu-florin> but that would be rather ugly
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: do you have other proposals?
<Riddell> wordpress needs some sort of theme, that's how CMSs work
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: I was thinking if we gathered some ideas from different places and implement we can really make a cool site, rather than restricting ourselves to only a few themes.
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: are you saying to make our own theme?
<ovidiu-florin> or our own CMS?
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: exactly
<ovidiu-florin> it's not clear over here
<bukai> Cant we make our own theme?
<ovidiu-florin> we can
<ovidiu-florin> but there are many things to consider
<ovidiu-florin> to many, for the time I have to implement it
<ovidiu-florin> if you think you are up for it, go nuts
<ovidiu-florin> but put it on a public repo, please
<bukai> ovidiu-florin:  I would like to try atleast as there is no fun in using a theme
<ovidiu-florin> the easier way would be to fork an existing GPL theme
<ovidiu-florin> that's why I went for inheritance
<ovidiu-florin> the original maintainer keeps the theme nice and stable and secure
<ovidiu-florin> and we just change the layout through the child theme
<ovidiu-florin> this woudl also require to know (almost) completly how the inherited theme is built
<ovidiu-florin> and maintained
<yofel> you could do something based on wp-bootstrap so you at least get the responsive part. (That theme is just bootstap + some *very* basic wp layouting and meant to be used as a theme base)
<ovidiu-florin> don't forget about security
<ovidiu-florin> never forget about security
<ovidiu-florin> flaws in themes can lead to unwanted expoits
<ovidiu-florin> ^ extra reason to use a maintained theme
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: What kind of server do we use ?
<ovidiu-florin> ask Riddell about this
<valorie> gosh, old laptop is finishing a whole upgrade before netbook even finished updating!
 * ovidiu-florin thinks netbooks are crap
<valorie> 'tis
<Riddell> bukai: hosteurope virtual machine, 2048MB memory, disk 50G  8.0G   43G  16% (totoal, used, free)
<Riddell> debian wheezy
<sgclark> morning
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: So, how do we proceed with the theme?
<ovidiu-florin> if you feel aventurous and have the time, built one yourself
<Riddell> hi soee 
<valorie> Riddell: sddm or lightdm?
<ovidiu-florin> there is a guide for that on the Wordpress Codex
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<ovidiu-florin> hi sgclark
<Riddell> valorie: sddm if for the cool kids
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit 
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: sddm has more QML :P
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Status 4.14.2 http://goo.gl/wYkl9s | release day!!
<Sick_Rimmit> Hello everyone
 * valorie goes for broke
<Riddell> and with sddm you get to poke d_ed when it breaks :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Am at work during the day, so mainly silent, but I am here listening
<Riddell> #ubuntu-release-party suspiciously quiet
<Riddell> let's have a kubuntu takeover!
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ok, I will try to build one myself if get lost in the way we always have the wp themes to rely on :)
<yofel> bukai: note that we should really have something responsive (hence my pointer to wp-bootstrap), otherwise use your creativity to the fullest ;)
<Riddell> using artwork that fits in with breeze stuff would be great
<bukai> yofel: ok, I will try my best.
<bukai> Riddell ovidiu-florin, the site has no meta data can I add it?
<Riddell> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=123233&sid=b862575eb74a25e94e76dbef46bbd989  this thread has some thoughts from the vdg on kde website design
<Riddell> bukai: which site has no what meta data?
<bukai>  Riddell, kubuntu.org
<Riddell> bukai: you mean <meta> tags? sure go ahead if that's useful
<ovidiu-florin> it is
<bukai> It is really useful, It makes the site google friendly , and that is what the bots understands.
<Riddell> welcome in billbo, joining me in the barcelona office for a testing sprint
<billbo> glad to help
<bukai> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> bukai: patches welcome :)
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: if you plan to do anything, I recommend you put it under a versionning system
<ovidiu-florin> even the current wordpress site
<yofel> at the very least put wp-content/ in a VCS
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ok.
<ovidiu-florin> and do a DB dump ocasionally
<ovidiu-florin> in the VCS
 * bukai leaving for lunch,will brb
<Riddell> New Plasma 5 images need testing!
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds
<valorie> netbook booted, and has wireless, although kwin crashed
<valorie> the other laptop seems stuck in limbo
<Riddell> valorie: I also see a kwin crash in plasma 5 on machines without good graphics cards
<Riddell> which will be the case with netbooks
<Riddell> valorie: if you can please report it to bugs.kde.org and I'll add in my info too
<valorie> I'll have to do it tomorrow
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> 'tis 3am here
<Riddell> fair enough :)
<valorie> do I uninstall lightdm to get past the logjam on the other computer?
<valorie> I have a console
<Riddell> valorie: what state is it in?
<valorie> just gray
<Riddell> upgrade finished and rebooted?
<valorie> yes
<Riddell> that's worrying
<valorie> but the booting didn't finish
<valorie> sounds like what sgclark had the other day
<Riddell> can you  sudo start sddm ?
<valorie> job is already running, it says
<sgclark>    sudo service sddm start
<valorie> start: unrecognized service
<valorie> i assume removing lightdm won't cause any problems
<Riddell> can you  sudo start lightdm  ?
<valorie> job is already running: sddm
<valorie> oops, start: job is already running: sddm
<valorie> sudo rebooting again now that lightdm is gone
<valorie> weee, started
<valorie> lovely to see breeze
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ok. I shall do it.
<Riddell> hum, no idea what happened there valorie
<valorie> here I am from my gift laptop in plasma5!
<valorie> beyond the initial glitch, only tiny annoyance is that it didn't remember my wireless password
<valorie> so for some reason lightdm and its greeter weren't removed automatically
<valorie> have a lovely release day all!
<Riddell> thanks valorie !
<sgclark> night valorie
<Riddell> remember me and sgclark on telly tonight if you want to watch that :)
<valorie> if I get home in time I surely will
<valorie> gotta be out and about in a few hours
<sgclark> Riddell: I can get the plasma amd64 iso to even boot
<sgclark> s/can/can't/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "Riddell: I can't get the plasma amd64 iso to even boot"
<sgclark> nv I need more coffee
<Riddell> sgclark: have you synced the version from 20141023 ?
<Riddell> what happens when you try to boot?
<Quintasan> Hmm, allright, might as well test something
 * sgclark is too embarrassed to to say what she did
<sgclark> it is working
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: please :)
<BluesKaj> HI all
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/AUHq4hN.png
<Quintasan> This doesn't look very promising
<Riddell> hi starbuck1, come to join our 14.10 testing and release sprint? :)
<Quintasan> sgclark: Are you using VirtualBox?
<Riddell> Quintasan: billbo is using virtualbox fine with plasma 4
<Quintasan> I'm testing Plasma 5
<sgclark> Quintasan: nah a laptop, my error was an operator error
<Quintasan> Plasma 4 images are from yesterday if I'm not mistaken
<billbo> Plasma 4 with Catalan install and run on VBox worked fine.  In the middle of an auto resize install.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do we actually care about VBox issues?
<billbo> Note: That's with AMD64 image
<Riddell> Quintasan: not much but it's still interesting to know, I'll boot up vbox and check
<Quintasan> Well, there has to be something wrong with the Plasma 5 images, I can't even switch to VT to get log
<Quintasan> logs*
<Quintasan> 14.10 is systemd?
<yofel> no
<Quintasan> WOW
<Quintasan> what the hell
<Quintasan> My VBox could like an disco ball right now
<Riddell> hmm well that's slowed my system to a crawl
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ctrl-f1, ctrl-f7
<apachelogger> also you might want to do bare metal testing instead :P
<Quintasan> It's party time
<Quintasan> http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/disco.webm
<Quintasan> i386 works fine though
<Blizzz> shall i try something on vbox?
<sgclark> yeah I tried a few setting in vbox and it is all sort of broken
<Quintasan> Man, Plasma 5 looks smooth.
<Quintasan> I'm really impressed and I find myself hard to impress when it comes to UIs
<soee> :)
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1378423
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1378423 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Virtualbox boots to black screen or corrupted screen with daily" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Quintasan> It's probably this
<Riddell> Quintasan: I don't see your issue so I guess it's specific to some hardware you have
<Riddell> Blizzz: yes please
<Quintasan> Probably, some other people have it as well
<Riddell> Blizzz: plasma5 images need some love, as does 4->5 installs and 14.04 -> 14.10 upgrades
<sgclark> yup, I clicked affected
<Blizzz> Riddell: i will see what i can do, doing it alongside work …  The Utopic Final images are those to be tested, right, and not daily?
<Riddell> Quintasan: that's some funky disco lights you have there :)
<Quintasan> Yeah :D
<Riddell> Blizzz: Utopic Final in iso tracker (they are the same as daily)
<Blizzz> good, then i get the correct ones
<Blizzz> network is slow here. Medieval German Internet.
<Quintasan> damit
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can one somehow edit comments on bugs?
<Riddell> Quintasan: on launchpad? I don't think so
<Quintasan> bah
<yofel> you could hide it and add a new one
<Quintasan> I'll just do a symlink so the link doesnt 404
<apachelogger> the solution to that is to attach things rather than to link to foreign sources...
 * Quintasan facedesks
 * Quintasan hands apachelogger a cookie
<Quintasan> Right.
<Riddell> folks oem is broken on plasma5 so don't bother testing that
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> now the i386 is broken as well
<billbo> I've done a auto resize of Ubuntu 14.10 on itself (catalan -> english), but haven't market it done yet.  I'm working on doing a windows -> ubuntu test right now.   First need to get a windows VM ready.
<Quintasan> There must be something wrong with virtualbox
<apachelogger> no kidding
<billbo> ^^Qunitasan - I've rarely had GUI stuff work well with VB.   If something works with VB then it will probably work elsewhere.   If it doesn't work then it might not mean anything.
<Riddell> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pukdagbdq
<Riddell> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pdrvsaz3u
<Riddell> waa I can't edit the kubuntu.org website today :(
<Riddell> sgclark: are you able to check if it works for you?
<Riddell> add a page https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/add/page
<Riddell> in konqueror
<Riddell> or anyone else who has the admin details?
 * sgclark looks
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: Which page should I add the meta tags? If I add it to the template page will it be available in all the other pages generated?
<mkumar> Riddell: where are the 14.10 iso images?
<Riddell> mkumar: candidate images linked from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds
<Riddell> testing welcomed
<bukai> soee: ^^
<sgclark> Riddell: seems to be working for me
<mkumar> Riddell: Thanks
<Riddell> sgclark: you can make a new page?
<sgclark> yes
<Riddell> I wonder if my konqueror isn't working due to kwallet not working or something
<soee> bukai: ? :)
<bukai> soee: If I add meta tags to the template file will it be incorporated innnnn all the pages generated?
<soee> bukai: WP theme ?
<bukai> no
<soee> well im not sure how you are building app, if you are using layouts, templates, partials you can create partial that is shared across various layouts, and put into this partial section for metatags
<Riddell> going out for lunch, sms or facebook message or whatsapp message if you need me
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: yes
<bukai> ok, thanks, will try it. But I included the analytics file in the template and it got incorporated in all the files, So I was thinking if I can do the same.
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: this is the current, drupal site?
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: yes.
<ovidiu-florin> IMO you don't have to bother to much with that one
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: Ok, first priority should be the theme?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ok, btw Shall I register for SoK as this as my project? 
<ovidiu-florin> at which organization?
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: for the project "finish test.kubuntu.co.uk"
<ovidiu-florin> at what organization?
<sgclark> season of kde
<ovidiu-florin> you could try
<bukai> yes.
<soee> hmm i havent seen Antisound since yesterday, he had some problems with Plasma5 ... so i wonder if hes system is down since than
 * bukai leaves for bursting crackers :) Happy Diwali
<R3dSky> on the Intel G31, kubuntu 14.10 with plasma 5 shows something on the lines of 'libGL Error: version 4 or later of flush extension not found' and fails to load i915.
<R3dSky> let me pastebin it more accurately: http://pastebin.com/B9T7VGiw
<Blizzz> i had an issue with typing in passphrade in graphics mode after Install (entire disk with lvm and encryption)  in Virtual Box. Left it  as comment in QA. Have only VirtualBox to test with.
<Blizzz> marked as passed since you can restart and enter it in text mode
<R3dSky> i repeat, on the Intel G31, kubuntu 14.10 with plasma 5 shows something on the lines of http://pastebin.com/B9T7VGiw
<Blizzz> plasma 5 gives me also disco in virtual box
<Blizzz> switching to TTY1 and back gives the desktop  however
<Riddell> oh he left, shame
<Riddell> plasma 5 images won't be published on cdimages sigh, I'll need to work out how to set up webfront again
<sgclark> Riddell: 14.12 ? is that new? how is that going to work with our existing setup?
<Riddell> sgclark: talking about Applications?
<sgclark> yeah
<Riddell> it's the replacement for KDE SC (so follows on from 4.14.x)
<sgclark> evidently the devs can depend on kf5 or kde4libs..
<sgclark> ahh
<Riddell> yep so lots of packaging to be tidied up and re-done
<sgclark> oh cool
<Riddell> but also lots that's just a straight copy or adaption
<sgclark> we putting it in git?
<Riddell> and I expect there will be lots of issues like jpwhiting highlights in overlapping files we'll need to play with
<Riddell> yeah I think we'll put it into debian git when we come to it
<sgclark> fun!
<sgclark> evidently it is releasing next week haha
<Riddell> er really?
<sgclark> https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Applications/14.12_Release_Schedule according to this
<Riddell> "Wednesday, November 5, 2014: KDE Applications 14.12 Beta 1 Tagging and Release"
<Riddell> so not next week but the one after, scary
<sgclark> oh I can't read, just a freeze, my bad
<Riddell> still gives us something to do with utopic out the way :)
<sgclark> yes
<Riddell> and I think as with frameworks and plasma it'll be a pretty manual job in the first instance that is then automated
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> Riddell: gotta go run some errands before our 10 mins of fame. I will return dressed in Kubuntu swag!
<Blizzz> Plasma 5 on Virtual Box is working and installing, though not smooth.
<Riddell> sgclark: :)
<Riddell> Blizzz: yay, just the problem with disco lights or something else?
<Blizzz> Riddell: i could not pick a language before starting the live session and after install reboot did not work, required reset
<Riddell> reboot issue I know about
<Blizzz> boots into installed system without disco
<Riddell> bug 1384690 kubuntu-plasma5 hangs on reboot after install
<ubottu> bug 1384690 in Kubuntu PPA "kubuntu-plasma5 hangs on reboot after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384690
<Riddell> add any more details there if you have them
<Riddell> Blizzz: I don't know about the language issue, billbo was testing language install but I'm not sure when he selected the language
<Riddell> report a bug if you feel it's useful
<Blizzz> Riddell: likely useful for non-native speakers. i filed it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1384791
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1384791 in Kubuntu PPA "kubuntu-plasma5 does not allow to pick language before starting live session" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> marked as ready but more testing still appreciated
<Blizzz> Riddell: i had also some remarks on install with LVM+Encrypted (but Plasma 4): http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds/82592/testcases/1451/results
<Riddell> Blizzz: I disagree with bug 1384791 I can get to the syslinux menu and I can select a language which does correct set the locale in the live system
<ubottu> bug 1384791 in Kubuntu PPA "kubuntu-plasma5 does not allow to pick language before starting live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384791
<Riddell> Blizzz: could it be you just are expecting it to be shown by default but now it's hidden and you need to press a key?
<Blizzz> Riddell: I only pressed Ctrl+F1 and Ctrl+F7 to get back it. If it is enough to get beyond it, OK. 
<Blizzz> otherwise there was only disco. Tried it twice.
<Riddell> so probably the disco problem confusing it
<Riddell> "Input boxes to put credentials in (Installation Type step) show not hint on what to enter where." yeah I know I didn't implement that as nicely as I should have
<Riddell> sgclark: join #ubuntu-release for release pings
<Riddell> I'm going to walk home, back online shortly, sms me if problems http://jriddell.org/contact.html
<Riddell> are we nearly there yet?
<shadeslayer> I think so
<shadeslayer> I see final testing reports going out
<Riddell> ubuntu gnome announced already, tsk
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> who's exited for 14.10?!
<sgclark> well I have been using it for some time now lol
<Riddell> :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, just dist-upgraded and nothing, so guess I'm up to date already
<sgclark> hmm interesting OMG ubuntu post out 3 hours ago claiming utopic has been released
<Riddell> oh they always jump the gun
<Riddell> tabloid rag :)
<sgclark> ahh hehe
<sgclark> how long before our telly gig?
<Tm_T> someone might like to moderate comments in https://plus.google.com/u/0/107577785796696065138/posts/hVgjaESvC8Y
<Riddell> sgclark: 2.5 hours
<Riddell> "KDE (kubuntu 14.10 OTOH is incredible)."  nice OMG comment
<Riddell> Tm_T: all seem good natured
<Tm_T> Riddell: my issue is sharing download links before release and mirrors being in sync
<sgclark> yeah I don't see any flames yet
<Tm_T> I've understood premature rush to servers have slown down release preparations before
<Riddell> I commented "The images go out to mirrors a few hours before release but it's not released until we announce it on kubuntu.org, in case of last minute serious bugs we can still withdraw it﻿"
<sgclark> Riddell: someone in comment put link
<Tm_T> Riddell: that works too, although I've noticed people are too eager to heed those warnings
<_Groo_> guys, been testing plasma 5.1
<_Groo_> and i was wondering, wouldnt be nice to make a meta package so we could install all the 4.x packages we dont have a 5.x equivalent yet?
<_Groo_> right now is kind of a messa
<_Groo_> mess
<Riddell> what do you mean by all the kde packages? that's hard to define
<Riddell> we may well do an equivalent of kubuntu-full for plasma5 but it gets hard to keep it in sync with some definition of "all"
<sgclark> perhaps we could achieve that with 14.12
<Riddell> yep
<_Groo_> Riddell: i mean packages that are need but its a pain to cherrypick, like ark for ex
<_Groo_> needed*
<_Groo_> and yeah, it would be a moving target has more packages/apps are ported to 5
<Riddell> sgclark: kubuntu.org now has that <script> stuff before the html headers
<_Groo_> but its a price we pay for a transitioning process
<Riddell> I wonder if that's why when I edit->save it gives me a blank page (but does fortunately save)
<Riddell> viewrs on kubuntu.org now > 100 compared to ~50 this morning
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah that is the analytics I think. 
<Riddell> sgclark: any idea how to put it inside the <head> instead of right at the top?
<sgclark> cut and paste? lol
<sgclark> want me to? I can
<Riddell> sgclark: paste where? can you edit the bzr branch?
<Riddell> ** proofreaders please check kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Riddell> ** proofreaders please check http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10
<Riddell> ** proofreaders please check http://www.kubuntu.org/
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out!
<Blizzz> champaign!
<sgclark> woohoo!
<Riddell> awooga!
<Riddell> thanks for your help testing Blizzz, sgclark, lordievader, valorie 
<genii> Riddell: I think in the places where it says like: sudo apt update  and sudo apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop , and so on, it might need to be apt-get instead
<Blizzz> genii: since not so  long ago apt can be simply used via apt
<Riddell> genii: nah apt-get is old school, apt is what the cool kids use now
 * sgclark is old school
<lordievader> Riddell: No problem :)
 * lordievader is old school too
 * Blizzz thanks the hardworking gals and guys here and upstream
<genii> Cool, 4 characters less to write every time ;)
<sgclark> gosh what version of drupal is this lol
<Riddell> also I alias apt="sudo apt" to remove another four
<Riddell> sgclark: something old school I expect
<Riddell> please re-tweet https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/525356842986532865
<Riddell> and share the facebook post https://www.facebook.com/kubuntu.org
<Riddell> billbo: thanks for your help too!
<sgclark> Riddell: fixed but yeah seems I do not have push rights to that branch
<Riddell> sgclark: let me see if I can fix that
<soee> yohoho one bug fixed: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337887 :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 337887 in Image Wallpaper "File with unsupported format shows default thumbnail and can't set wallpaper" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Tm_T> plasma5 daily live from couple days ago does end up to black screen, sddm has pam error access denied
<Riddell> sgclark: try now, added you to ~kubuntu-website
<Blizzz> i aliased to "inst" for sudo apt-get install  and update as well as dupgrade (for dist-upgrade) to save even more
<Riddell> Tm_T: couple days ago is old school, cool kids use 14.10 final!
<Tm_T> Riddell: takes ages to download in here
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks, pushed, yeah this older version needed it put in another file next to </head>
<Riddell> Blizzz: ah but now it's apt full-upgrade not dist-upgrade.  somehow fupgrade sounds rude
<Tm_T> will try more recent one as soon as it finishes, like, tomorrow
<Blizzz> Riddell: iirc the old apt-get commands still work, don't they?
<Riddell> zsync is your friend
<Riddell> Blizzz: yes they won't change, they'll just look really uncool
<Blizzz> won't change the look of my aliases
<Riddell> sgclark: could you e-mail rt@ubuntu.com and request they do a bzr update ?
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> done
<Riddell> sgclark: 1.5 hours until we start the hangout and 2 hours until we start the broadcast
<Riddell> oh.. I should get a drink
<Riddell> sgclark: do you have a drink
<Riddell> sgclark: and do you have an application to big up?
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> release ftw
<shadeslayer> brace yourselves, bugs are coming
<sgclark> application to big up?
 * Riddell fluffles shadeslayer 
 * shadeslayer is fluffled
<Riddell> sgclark: I think there's a section to talk about a cool app
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> also, wobbly in the head
<shadeslayer> but meh
<soee> Riddell: what broadcast ?
<Riddell> we're going on this podcast http://www.atrandom.org.uk/
<sgclark> well I would love to big up kontact, but kmail keeps dying at random times :(
<Riddell> at this url https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zff4v6Ebe_0
<sgclark> my most used app is konsole =P
<sgclark> guess I outta try and get google plugin working, I have never been successful
<Riddell> erk yes
<sgclark> ok afk a bit getting set up, going downstairs, so no one sees my messy desk :)
<_Groo_> guys, is this normal? http://snag.gy/vOoo2.jpg
<_Groo_> ive upgraded using plasma next ppa
<Riddell> _Groo_: other people have seen the same
<_Groo_> can it be fixed?
<_Groo_> are we shipping with only 4 wallpapers?
<_Groo_> the 5th i added myself
<Riddell> that's all upstream ships with, our cdimages are large enough without adding more
<Riddell> click Download Wallpapers to get more
<_Groo_> i know
<_Groo_> i just wanted to make sure
<_Groo_> so is there a way to fix the black images?
<soee> _Groo_: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337887
<ubottu> KDE bug 337887 in Image Wallpaper "File with unsupported format shows default thumbnail and can't set wallpaper" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<soee> it is fixed in 5.2 master
<Riddell> sgclark: seen https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jTiJvqAsM-7oLgG-RCzg6CwmNa1g3h4A1bn6NKVRFHY/edit#heading=h.9xpq98f2euq5 ?
<sgclark> access denied lol
<_Groo_> k is fixed in 52.
<_Groo_> 5.2
<_Groo_> but where is he getting this unsupported images from?
<Riddell> sgclark: share was sent to sgclark@kubuntu.org
<_Groo_> in /usr/share/wallpaper?
<soee> _Groo_: no idea, they were here i think after fresh installation
<_Groo_> yep
<sgclark> Riddell: it will only let me sign in with a google account
<sgclark> ugh let me see if my mail is working
<Riddell> sgclark: what e-mail address?
<sgclark> Riddell: scarlett.gately.clark@gmail.com
<Riddell> sgclark: sent
<sgclark> in thanks
<sgclark> ok hangouts working video at least heh
<Riddell> and audio?
<Riddell> sgclark: do you have a beer or drink to introduce?
<sgclark> No beer in the house atm :(
<sgclark> I do have stuff to make a boring ole drink
<sgclark> tho it is a bit early! well for most in this next of the woods lol
<sgclark> s/next/neck/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "tho it is a bit early! well for most in this neck of the woods lol"
<sgclark> how long do I have? I could run up to the store and get some portland brew fast
<sgclark> Riddell: ^ 30 mins?
<Riddell> sgclark: 20 mins until warm up, 50 mins until start
<sgclark> Riddell: portland brew aquired
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> sgclark: for the questions shall we take it turn about doing the lead answer then second person answer?
<Riddell> sgclark: got an app to big up yet?
<sgclark> ack ack ack
 * sgclark stresses out
<Riddell> ach plenty time
<Riddell> sgclark: got a kde or kubuntu t-shirt on to look the part?
<sgclark> Kubuntu :)
<soee> eee Twitter broken ?
<Riddell> hah yes
<Riddell> used to happen all the time when it was written in ruby
<Riddell> but since they moved to python it's been fine :)
<soee> :)
<Riddell> hmm.. no invite yet
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get one?
<sgclark> not that I see
<Riddell> sgclark: they have invited you
<Riddell> sgclark: you on google plus?
<sgclark> yep
<Riddell> sgclark: now?
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Hi
<sgclark> hiyas
<Sick_Rimmit> Sent you an IRC PM
<soee> wassup with podcast ?
<Riddell> starts in 10 mins
<Riddell> you got the url?
<soee> im on yuotube
<soee> it states Starting soon 
<Riddell> 8 mins!
 * sgclark is having heart palpitations
<soee> :)
<soee> whole world is watching :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf97F-SpBQU
<apachelogger> now I feel like I want a beer
<apachelogger> #nvidiashoebox
<apachelogger> someone should make that trending
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> yo bro
<shadeslayer> ssup
<apachelogger> tired
<apachelogger> so very very tired
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> I feel like I want to work on something
<apachelogger> except
<apachelogger> tired
<apachelogger> xD
<shadeslayer> I recommend drugs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://twitter.com/hashtag/nvidiashoebox?src=hash
<shadeslayer> drugs do wonderful things to you
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out! | trello cards up for grabs!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u hero
<apachelogger> oh yeah
<apachelogger> someone should propose that we switch to konversation
<tsimpson> I think people are hinting if not proposing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did we run out of topics to bikeshed on
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh right, we still got that baloo bikeshed going
<apachelogger> nevermind
<apachelogger> I'll put it on my whiteboard for later xD
<shadeslayer> right
<lordievader> Nice interview, Riddell, sgclark :D
<Riddell> phew that was long :)
<sgclark> lol yeah
<sgclark> I choked up a few times :(
<tsimpson> nah, you were great :)
<apachelogger> now I'll be late for work!!
<sgclark> lol
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I could like put the CI isos on a schedule and have them rolled before I get up
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> it is so late the CI builds already trigger
<apachelogger> xD
<sgclark> I try to work on them at night, well your night hehe
<valorie> better late than never, I'm watching now
<valorie> but also upgrading, so will disappear again shortly
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-24
<valorie> are we not offering torrent files for the plasma5 ISOs?
<palasso> Hi there. I think the download links don't work for 14.10 Plasma 5
<valorie> what happens when you try, palasso?
<palasso> It says 405 Not Allowed
<palasso> valorie: btw I listened to your interview on last LUP, it was awesome :)
<valorie> unfortunately, canonical decided at the last minute not to host the images
<valorie> hopefully our alternate host didn't die under the pressure
<valorie> Riddell will be up in a few hours and will fix I hope
<palasso> I was searching for a torrent and noticed there wasn't any. (in the other sections there is a torrent section)
<valorie> yes, so was I 
<valorie> I seed all the torrents for *buntu
<valorie> wanted to seed that as well
<palasso> valorie: You have a very nice voice, I enjoyed your interview and I really liked the post you did after LUP for some info about Kubuntu and its future :)
<valorie> thank you!
<valorie> it was enjoyable
<palasso> I'm watching LAS and LUP regularly, I'm in their IRC channel, in the subreddit and some times in the mumble room :)
<valorie> I hope to begin hanging out in the mumble chan at least
<valorie> time is always scarce
<palasso> Ahhh we might bump into each other :)
<soee> good morning
<valorie> hmmm, where shall I file a bug? this in the 14.10/plasma5 session: http://paste.kde.org/p4fdyivdb
<valorie> grrr, pasting isn't working well either
<valorie> annoying
<valorie> I'm also seeing rather extreme flickering when I change applications
<valorie> freaky
<valorie> this is an older laptop
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Running inside KDE 4.14.1 on Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) powered by Linux 3.16.0-23-generic, CPU: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 at 550/2200 MHz, RAM: 2246/3793 MB, Storage: 390/683 GB, 194 procs, 0.76h up
<valorie> also, people with access to the website, please look at #kubuntu -- people are reporting wrong links & wrong hashes
<valorie> also, do we have torrents for the plasma5 ISO?
<soee> valorie: Bluskay also reported yesterday that he could not use some copy/paste functions not sure if it was context menu or shortcuts
<soee> but they works fine for me here
<valorie> I changed the default for klipper, which for some odd reason is to ignore selections
<valorie> but I have to select and control-c before it works
<valorie> really annoying
<valorie> Riddell: I couldn't get kwin to crash again on the netbook which is good
<valorie> didn't see the flickering there either, so I assume it is the graphics card/driver on this old lappy
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nicolaf> Hi all. For the kubuntu.org admins: I think there is a problem with the bitTorrent links in http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu . When i click the  .torrent links i get the .iso file
<valorie> thanks for reporting that, nicolaf
<valorie> hopefully people who have access to the server will be here and active soon
<valorie> nicolaf: all the torrents are available here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<billbo> ^^ mkumar:  To be clear you mean the torrents for the 14.10 release.   I see that problem as well.   The 14.04 torrent links appear to be correct.
<nicolaf> i solved using the mirrors
<nicolaf> the problem is also in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/utopic/release/ if i click the .torrent link
<nicolaf> the path of the torrent file http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/utopic/release/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent is correct but the file served is wrong
<sheytan> Riddell: hey. The download for tech prv plasma 5 is broken
<sheytan> i get 'not allowed' when try to download
<valorie> someone else said they couldn't get it either
<valorie> read up in #kubuntu
 * valorie goes to bed - SeaGL will fill my friday & saturday
<mkumar> RIddell: plasma 5 iso download link is not working
<palasso> mkumar: yeap already like 3 of us reported it.
<lordievader> Perhaps Riddell is in hiding today :P
<ShalokShalom> the plasma 5 links are not working, is the server down ? http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<ShalokShalom> what is the difference beetween the current daily builds and this offical release ? I see different md5sums
<Riddell> hola todos
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ping?
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, bad news.
<lordievader> Riddell: On the website the .torrent links to the .iso's and the links to plasma5 iso's is broken. Had numerours reports.
<Riddell> http://mirror.iskrembilen.com/ working now for me for palsma 5
<Riddell> but I'll see if shadeslayer can move them to files.kde.org
<lordievader> Riddell: I'm just passing on what I've seen in here ;)
<Riddell> torrents being isos is weird, I'll ask other release team types
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think torrents being ISO's was reported on reddit as well
<nicolaf> hi, an example of wrong .torrent link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/utopic/release/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent found in http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Riddell> ah reddit, I knew we'd made a mistake with this bugzilla and launchpad malone nonsense, we should be using reddit as our bug tracker :)
<Riddell> nicolaf: yeah I see it, most strange
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> anyway
<kfunk> does someone feel like packaging qwt-6.1 (Qt5-based) so I can use it? :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so can we put the plasma5 images on files.kde.org ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, I'm on it
<Riddell> thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where can I find the images?
<shadeslayer> as in
<shadeslayer> a server that allows me to rsync
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-plasma5/
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> /home/kubuntu/qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-plasma5
<mkumar_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.10/release/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent is working
<Riddell> mkumar: uber weird
<Riddell> but good, I'll update the website
<bukai> Riddell: my kidentity group is user how can I get developer access?
<Riddell> mkumar: fixed thanks (but please double check)
<Riddell> bukai: you just need a good reason, what's the reason?
<kfunk> Riddell or shadeslayer: seriously though, what's the easiest way to get qwt-6.1 packaged? want to create a bug report?
<bukai> I want to take part in SoK and finish the developement of test.kubuntu.co.uk and also I have to finish the porting of klettres
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion qwt 6.1
<Riddell> ...
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1385185
<Riddell> kfunk: voila :) ↑
<shadeslayer>  test.kubuntu.co.uk is all red /o\
<bukai> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ovidiu-florin was playing with themes
<Riddell> bukai: test.kubuntu.co.uk isn't on kde infrastructure so that's quite separate
<soee> Riddell: also add kdetelepathy to dodos :D
<shadeslayer> ok
<mkumar> Riddell: working correctly :)
<soee> btw Riddell nice talk yesterday
<Riddell> kfunk: someone will get to it shortly I'm sure, sgclark quite likely is good at that sort of thing
<kfunk> awesome
<bukai> Riddell: can I participate in SoK without the developer access?
<Riddell> bukai: for klettres that's part of kdeedu so proove yourself worth to some kdeedu developers and they'll welcome you with open arms
<Riddell> bukai: yeah I don't think SoK is related to indentity.kde.org developer
<bukai> Riddell: Ok, btw about the SoK proposal is just submitting it fine or should I mail you the same?
<soee> someone can take a look on #kubuntu and what the user is raporting ?
<soee> im noit familiar with this errors
<Riddell> bukai: would be good if you e-mailed me a copy too so we're sure we're talking about the same thing :)
<bukai> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> soee: he says everything is working fine so we'll assume it's all good
<bukai> ovidiu-florin , Riddell have you guys decided on the theme to be used?
<Riddell> bukai: nope, that'll be part of your task :)
 * Riddell lunches
<Riddell> shadeslayer: still copying?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> uploading now
<shadeslayer> going to take a bit
<Riddell> you need faster interwebs :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, upload is only 500 KBps here
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola sgclark, high five for the interview yesterday
<sgclark> :) choked up a few times, but I am making progress on my whole shyness thing lol
<Riddell> doing more of that sort of thing will help
<Riddell> and knowing what to prepare in advance
<sgclark> yep
<Riddell> I recommend giving talks at conferences, it's a good challenge but worth it
<sgclark> yeah sorry , got cuaght up in the whole release thing and failed there, but will do better in the future!
<Riddell> we were awesome
<sgclark> :)
<Riddell> bukai: are you on the kubuntu-devel mailing list?
<bukai> Riddell: no i am not in the mailing list
<Riddell> bukai: sign up :)
<Riddell> oh and install kubuntu :)
<bukai> Riddell:  i was using kubuntu untill my system crashed. Will switch back to kubuntu . 
<_Groo_> Riddell: can you help me, i want to move https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-snapshot/1:3.6~svn215195-1 to my ppa, so i can recompile mesa with it
<_Groo_> Riddell: is there any way to copy it automatically, like we do for normal ppas?
<Riddell> _Groo_: not that I know of but if you want to recompile it you'll need to download the source package and fiddle the settings and upload it to the ppa
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah i figured that much... bummer
<_Groo_> Riddell: oh well, some work for the weekend
<_Groo_> there is no bluetooth support in plasma 5.1 yet?
<willigo> Hello! I recently came across KDE Season and I wish to know more about it. Particularly `Project: Finish test.kubuntu.co.uk`. Is this the right place to do so?
<Riddell> hi willigo, I'm afraid it seems like bukai already has that project
<Riddell> willigo: remind me again the wiki page, I should edit it to say so
<willigo> Riddell: is there anything else I can do to contribute? 
<Riddell> of course kde.org badly also needs a decent website but that's as much a social problem as a technical one
<Riddell> make planet.kde.org better, that's easier socially
<Riddell> needs both arty design and technical skills
<willigo> Riddell: I'm great with UI design and I know a good amount of PHP and Django. Can I take this up as a project?
<Riddell> willigo: so planet.kde.org could do with..
<Riddell> a new look and feel to fit in with breeze artwork
<Riddell> a responsive layout so it can be read on mobile devices
<Riddell> links to social media for each person
<Riddell> working out how to bring back the microblog feed for twitter posts
<Riddell> (and maybe g+ and facebook posts if their APIs allow it)
<Riddell> and replacing the stupid feed on www.kde.org with one from planet kde
<willigo> Sure! I can do this!
<Riddell> it's written in python using a program called rawdog which I suspect it unmaintained
<Riddell> also there's some random extra planet sites like the kde pim planet which I suspect are largely unused and should be merged into the main one with feed classes or something
<willigo> What exactly is pim?
<Riddell> stupid name for Kontact, e-mail and calendering stuff
<willigo> Ah! Alright
<genii> "personal information manager"
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://files.kde.org/snapshots/kubuntu-plasma5/
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> shadeslayer: delete HEADER.html~ to be tidy :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: feeling any better?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: throat's alot better
<shadeslayer> overall, getting better by every hour
<shadeslayer> as long as I keep myself medicated
<willigo> So, I guess all I'd have to do is develop a new good looking-mobile friendly UI with a backend that allows blogging and integration with social media, right?
<Riddell> that's a good sign, keep drinking lots, get some rest and also some fresh air
<nicon`> Hi all :-) Got kubuntu14.10 with plasma 5 and I have two questions:
<nicon`> 1st: is is possible to extend main panel to both monitors?
<nicon`> 2nd: Does tray work correctly? I can't find my programms there (skype, thunderbird).
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> willigo: look at the setup we have now, I wouldn't expect to change away from using rawdog it seems to work nicely, just additions to it to have links to social media et al
<Riddell> nicon`: user questions best in #kubuntu or #kde
<nicon`> Riddell: yeah, but plasma 5 is not supported in #kubuntu ;-)
<willigo> Riddell: Alrighty then, I guess I can figure out rawdog
<willigo> Riddell: And I think rawdog is being mantianed these days. I see the last change date as 19-Oct-14 here http://offog.org/git/rawdog.git/
<Riddell> willigo: ok so you can also look at updating to current rawdog
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi Riddell and sgclark Thanks for your time, and input yesterday. I think it was a Brilliant show, so good to talk to you both
<Riddell> nicon`: hmm says who?
<willigo> Riddell: Alright! So, should I draft a proposal here? https://season.kde.org/?q=program_home&prg=32
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: now you have to become an elite packager in return :)
<nicon`> 16:01:22 < BluesKaj> ahh, lots of things don't work on 5, it's not supported here , try #kubuntu-devel
<nicon`> ;-)
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah yes, sgclark is going to help me, I will be starting in the evenings next week
<Sick_Rimmit> Also I think John and I are planning now to come to Akademy next year too
<Riddell> nicon`: hmm, we should get our story straight about that
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: awooga
 * BluesKaj hides :)
<bukai> Riddell: I have requested for subscribing to the kubuntu-devel mailing list.Btw today I saw 250+ people were using the kubuntu.org at one point! 
<Sick_Rimmit> Once the show is edited, and posted as an MP3 to the site, I will give you a nudge
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: also may be worth coming to FOSDEM in february, and hey we have a meeting in munich next month all welcome
<Sick_Rimmit> I am  Definetly up for FOSDEM
<Riddell> who else does stuff in #kubuntu ?
<Riddell> valorie, lordievader, BluesKaj: should plasma 5 questions be valid in #kubuntu ?
<Riddell> I think they should as long as it's also allowed to answer "well tech preview so don't expect too much"
<Riddell> willigo: yeah go for it
<BluesKaj> Riddell, my mistake, i shouldn't have said "not supported", I should have said something similar to your quote above
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ach it does say not suported in various places on the download so it's not incorrect
<willigo> Riddell: Awesome! Thanks
<Riddell> valorie: how do I accept a project on season.kde.org ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: seeing as pretty much all problems with the plasma5 iso will be future problems I think the ultimate leave-me-alone reply possilby should be 'file a bug' instead of 'tech preview'?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok it's a grey area, but I'll refrain from telling users it's not supported in #kubuntu anyway
<Riddell> added to topic in #kubuntu
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the difference between unstable-i386-latest.iso and kubuntu-plasma5-201410170848-i386.iso on http://files.kde.org/snapshots/ ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: now that utopic is out and kubuntu-ci is rolling should we scrap neon ?
<shadeslayer> symlink
<apachelogger> Riddell: symlinks
<apachelogger> Riddell: neon had lots of build failures today,s o I would not object to killing
<apachelogger> OTOH that means 14.04 users can not test things anymore
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion gtk2-engines-oxygen 1.4.6
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1385316
<apachelogger> then again I'd argue that its more long-term useful if they test production packaging on 14.10 anyway
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> BluesKaj: so one useful answer to "I found a bug in kubuntu-plasma5" would be "please see if it's fixed in kubuntu-ci and then report a bug http://files.kde.org/snapshots/"
<Riddell> maybe we should have a factoid for that
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yeah, a factoid would be good, thanks.
<lordievader> Riddell: Is it still part of project neon?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: any idea how I make one?
<Riddell> lordievader: neon has been replaced by kubuntu-ci but it's a similar concept, packages made daily from git, cd images made weekly
<BluesKaj> Riddell, sorry I did know at one time, but it's been a while :)
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: isn't the name kubuntu-plasma5-201410170848-i386.iso confusing? would it not be better to call it kubuntu-ci-xx.iso ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: how do I make an irc factoid thing in #kubuntu
<Riddell> ?
<lordievader> Hmm, okay I guess my idea of Neon was different from what it actually is. Else I'd say do the support of plasma5 in #project-neon.
<Riddell> something like !plasma5 Kubuntu Plasma5 is in tech preview, thanks for testing, if you find a bug you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds http://files.kde.org/snapshots/ and report to bugs.kde.org
<nicon`> Okay, got skype icon working in tray (plasma5)... Now it would be nice to get it working for thunderbird, any advices? :-)
<Riddell> nicon`: what did you have to do?
<nicon`> I did many things, but probably what worked was installing sni-qt:i386
<Riddell> nicon`: oh and you're on amd64 but skype is i386 multiarch
<Riddell> silly skype, whyever can't they build on amd64?
<nicon`> Exactly.
<nicon`> True :-)
<BluesKaj> Riddell,   jussi01 is in cahrge of thge ubottu database, but check this out..scroll down to "suggest a factoid",  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/UbuntuBots?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=add+factoid&titlesearch=Titles
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, yes, no, maybe, no :P
<Riddell> lordievader: it's just a different system, it does much the same thing as neon but integrates with kubuntu and debian packaging
<Riddell> apachelogger: which answer to which question?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu-ci-xx.iso for name
<apachelogger> currently the iso is kubuntu-plasma5-desktop, hence the name
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ now has links to kubuntu ci, vivid bugs and kubuntu-plasma5 source
<apachelogger> when that changes I might be inclined to change the iso name, right now it's a bit meh
<apachelogger> also technically the iso name at some point would need to change to reflect unstable vs. stable
<apachelogger> Riddell: feel free to drop your thoughts in a mail to kubuntu-devel so we don't forget :P
<Riddell> hmm, qa server is running slow
<Riddell> this doesn't bode well for moving kubuntu.org to it
<Riddell> well not much cpu or memory usage
<Riddell> I wonder what "/usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/run/saslauthd -n 2" is
<Riddell> hmm, something to do with e-mail, that makes me nervous
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ach I just get Tm_T to sort out all the irc stuff :)
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ping
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok, sounds good
<Riddell> sgclark: any reply from canonical sysadmins about your rt@ request to update the theme?
 * ScottK guesses "no".
<BluesKaj> heh, next kubuntu release 15.04 is a friggin' monkey ...vivid vervet, now i'm convinced shuttleworth is losing it :)
<Riddell> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/py2stqaxs
<Riddell> sgclark: the gtk-oxygen engine updates might be nice to start Sick_Rimmit with
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: I'm up for this..
<Riddell> oh and if you need an ec2 to start let me know
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Think the time diff will close by 1 hour too, as our clocks go back 1 hour at 00:00 on Sunday
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll be ready to go on Monday evening, at 19:30
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: sounds good
<sgclark> Riddell: they said you put in a similiar request shortly after mine... so no
<Riddell> sgclark: um no, I put a similar request before yours which was what broke it in the first place
<Riddell> new kubuntu shirts! http://www.hellotux.com/kubuntu
<apachelogger> yeh
<sgclark> Riddell: ok sent a reply that I confirmed with you that my fix needs to be applied.
<sgclark> Riddell: yes I have found that having my email services on the same server as the website is a very bad idea.
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  I'm trying to run OSSPD to get a true /dev/dsp.  It works fine in Trusty but not in Utopic, where I get "CUSE: failed to register chrdev region".  Is this a bug I need to report?
<Sick_Rimmit> DarthFrog: Does this help at all http://ubuntu.aspcode.net/view/635400140124705175473272/unable-to-install-osspd
<DarthFrog> Sick_Rimmit:  No.  it's not an inability to install osspd, it's that osspd is unable to run.
<DarthFrog> OK, i guess I'll file a bug report.  Oh frabjous joy, time to run the gauntlet in a hair shirt again. :-(
<Sick_Rimmit> DarthFrog: Yep OK, report a bug, with how to replicate, and I will take a look..
<DarthFrog> OK., thanks.
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: pong
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: Hi, I was playing with drupal so that I could understand the existing code. I liked it a lot. I wanted to know why are we shifting to wordpress?
<ovidiu-florin> for ease of maintainance
<bukai> ok, thanks.
<marcuzzo> I just updated to Kubuntu 14.10 and I'd like to port my KDE application to KF5 do you suggest to install plasma 5 ?
<rdieter> marcuzzo: if your purpose is solely for kf5 porting, then plasma5 is not required (ie, kf5 applications should run fine on kde4)
<marcuzzo> I need a QT5 KF5 development enviroment where I have to compile  my application is it already install in Kubuntu 14.10?
<Tm_T> Riddell: you can suggest factoid by saying "ubottu foobar is foo and bar"
<genii> !foobar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar
<Riddell> ubottu: plasma5 is Kubuntu Plasma5 is in tech preview, thanks for testing, if you find a bug you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds http://files.kde.org/snapshots/ and report to bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> 20:35 <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Riddell> Tm_T: op away!
<Tm_T> Riddell: Pici was quicker (:
<Tm_T> and rww
 * Tm_T loves how nicely community response on these
<rww> !plasma5
<ubottu> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<rww> apologies if that cleanup introduced inaccuracies, feel free to poke me if so
<Tm_T> I go take care of a family, see you later
<lordievader> Yayy, plasma5 factoid :)
<_Groo_> dont kill the messenger but do you guys have any news on the plasma-next daily ppa? or weekly at least?
<_Groo_> one thing is to use neon, another is to update the plasma-next
<_Groo_> guys what are the new invocations to build cmake packages? im using dh $@ --buildsystem cmake --parallel without sucess
<_Groo_> nvm
<_Groo_> i was doing it right, the code was messed up :P
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-25
<valorie> willigo, please join the #kde-www chan to discuss KDE webwork
<valorie> Riddell: on the season.kde.org website, I think you just login, and go to the admin tab
<valorie> since I'm not a mentor though, I don't see what a mentor sees
<valorie> sgclark: scuttlebut is that you are coming to Seattle on Sunday for the libreoffice thingie?
<valorie> oops, almost forgot to mention that before I got plasma5 to work correctly in this upgraded-to-14.10 laptop, was to uninstall *both* lightdm and KDM!
<valorie> I've never even seen kdm that I recall
<valorie> most strange
<valorie> if I need to file a bug about that, just tell me where
<valorie> yikes, I just tried to pause a video in Youtube in chromium, and it instantly crashed X
<valorie> kdeconnect won't start for me in plasma5, and yet apt-cache policy says it is the latest version
<valorie> kicker doesn't find it, nor does krunner
<valorie> bluez is installed...
<valorie> filed a bug in bko about kpat not starting, since I can't tell if it is packaging or what
<valorie> kde bug 340325
<ubottu> KDE bug 340325 in general "Kpat v. 4.14.2 will not start in kubuntu 14.10 with Plasma 5" [Grave,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340325
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> hello
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: how does muon handle package conflicts?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: It probably lets apt handle that.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kikidee> yofel: available?
<amichair> hi, after upgrade to 14.10, network-manager service no longer starts at boot, but only if I start it manually later. I'm still not sure how to fix this. Is this a known issue?
<kikidee> amichair: I can confirm that
<amichair> kikidee: do you have a solution by any chance?
<kikidee> amichair: Let first check if this a known bug
<kikidee> amichair: There is no known bug in the release announcement relating to this
<kikidee> amichair: Did you upgrade or its a fresh install?
<amichair> kikidee: upgrade
<amichair> everything worked ok before the upgrade
<amichair> dunno if it matters, but I'm on a desktop with a wired connection, no wifi interface
<kikidee> amichair: I know, this happens to me too, the network manager with a blue question mark.  I have to check if the old configurations files are causing the trouble
<kikidee> amichair: ok
<kikidee> can you come to the #kubuntu channel?
<amichair> I didn't see a blue question mark, but a red x, iirc
<amichair> kikidee: I'm there :-)
<kikidee> amichair: nice, can you wait while I check for your issue
<amichair> kikidee: my issue? or our issue?
<kikidee> amichair: :)
<kikidee> amichair:  Ours 
<sheytan> guys!
<sheytan> I'm on plasma 5 kubuntu now
<sheytan> and trying to install the nvidia binary drv
<sheytan> but after reboot it's stuck
<sheytan> X doesnt start
<sheytan> know bug?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: check dmesg and Xorg.0.log ?
<sheytan> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/7kAaVc52
<shadeslayer> I don't really have time to debug because I'm heading out
<shadeslayer> but that's usually a good starting point
<sheytan> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/JZgeskB9
<sheytan> just take a look here
<sheytan> what does it mean nvidia taints kernel
 * shadeslayer has to go, cya
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ping
<kfunk> is there no backport of kdevelop 4.7 planned for 14.04?
<kfunk> users keep me asking of a 4.7 package for the LTS release 
<Riddell> kfunk: yeah we can do that, I'll e-mail kubutu-devel as a reminder
<Sick_Rimmit> Nice n easy dist-upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 all appears to have gone well :-) 
<Riddell> phew
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<santa_> good morning everyone
<vip> hi ho
<santa_> valorie: hi, now that the GCC 5 transition is settled and I finished pondering about the kubuntu-automation design, I'm starting to look forward to become a kubuntu member, I have just read https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership so the next thing I'm planing to do is writing a couple of wiki pages with my contributions, anything else that I should prepare?
<valorie> do that, and schedule a meeting
<valorie> also write to the devel list and ask for nice statements at the bottom of your wiki page
<valorie> you can do that in one email, actually
<valorie> we usually schedule meeting using doodle or something like it
<santa_> where is the meeting suposed to happen: here, #ubuntu-meeting, somewhere else?
<valorie> here is fine
<valorie> ubuntu-meeting has some weirdness to the scheduling
<santa_> ok, thank you
<santa_> btw I have a mail with a patch awaiting approval :P
<valorie> santa_: I'll run listadmin immediately
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> santa_: approved
 * valorie heads to bed
<valorie> niters all
<santa_> valorie: thanks!
<santa_> sitter: so ... there is in kubuntu-devel new version of the patch providing git-clone-all and the new way of bumping of the build depends
<santa_> regarding git-clone-all now I'm cloning using the upstream names obtained from ftp, not the static list of source packages we have
<santa_> however there is just a loose end: the kdelibs repository is named kde4libs (following source package name) and not kdelibs
<santa_> if you could make a symlink in alioth from kde4libs.git to kdelibs.git we won't need to harcode an if or use json file with "exceptions" (which is the kind of "staticness" which we don't like)
<sitter> lrwxrwxrwx 1 apachelogger-guest scm_pkg-kde 12 Okt 19 08:42 kdelibs.git -> kde4libs.git
<santa_> let me test...
<santa_> gonna take a while, l have to thread the clone processes like you suggested :P
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Riddell> ↑
<mparillo> Riddell: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/347/builds ???
<Riddell> yep
<santa_> $ git-clone-all 
<santa_> Summary:
<santa_> All packages were cloned succesfully
<santa_> Riddell: I have been thinking this saturday how to improve the automation scripts so they could be used anywhere ~ kubuntu/neon/siduction I you have a few minutes I could explain you the overall design I have in mind
<santa_> s/I you/if you/
<ahoneybun> anyone else have issues with konsole not opening ?
<sick_rimmit> Just downloading the 347 iso, then I will test
<ahoneybun> mm I'm not on a daily build
<ahoneybun> just normal
<ahoneybun> morning sick_rimmit
<ahoneybun> checking for updates
<ahoneybun> so I got konsole to start within /usr/bin
<yofel> WFM, any error when opening it from some other terminal? Or something in .xsession-errors or dmesg?
<ahoneybun> QCoreApplication::arguments: Please instantiate the QApplication object first
<yofel> ah, so opening it from kickoff doesn't work?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<ahoneybun> I got it to open with the terminal plugin in dolphin
<Riddell> santa_: sure
<yofel> do you see more than one konsole in kickoff if you search for it? Is the Icon correct?
<soee> i did updates today here atmy  work pc and have this message about kwalled5.rc not writable or something after boot
<santa_> Riddell: one the thing I wanted to is spliting a bit this tasks: 1. changing the files in debian/* 2. building the source 3. uploading the source
<santa_> I think 1 sould be done in a separate script specific to the distro, we can share the other 2 with different files in kubuntu-automation/conf/
<santa_> so the workflow would be something like this:
<santa_> supose we have a ~/kde-all/ directory containing all the git repos
<santa_> and that we have a new applications version to work on
<santa_> inside ~/kde-all/ we would do:
<santa_> $ do-all -r applications new-release
<santa_> $ do-all -r applications buildsource
<santa_> $ do-all -r applications uploadsource
<santa_> or everything toghether
<yofel> please add a $ do-all -r applications push-changes, that should not be part of new-release
<santa_> $ do-all -r applications "new-release && buildsource && uploadsource"
<santa_> yofel: that would be
<yofel> running git push over all changes
<santa_> $ do-all -r applications git push origin branch
<yofel> ok, perfect :)
<santa_> I'm doing something similar in siduction and works pretty well
<Riddell> sounds intertesting
<yofel> right, now that's synchronously run as part of the branch updates, and it's a rather common source of bad changes when the script crashes
<santa_> note that also being able to execute the scripts that changes the packaging i.e. "new-release" makes things easier to debug
<santa_> oh and one thing more
<sgclark> thats sounds nice
<santa_> I have an script in siduction to check if there are missing changes or upload files
<santa_> to detect if something is missing
<santa_> that would be:
<santa_> do-all -r applications check-changes
<santa_> or
<santa_> do-all -r applications check-upload
<yofel> we currently detect that with exception handling, how would do-all handle command errors?
<santa_> hmm, let me clarify something
<santa_> new-release, buildsource, uploadsource and check-* would be separate scripts in $PATH
<santa_> and they are all meant to be run in the git repo of a package
<santa_> so they would do what they have to do inspecting the debian/* files
<yofel> sounds good so far
<santa_> it worked reasonaby well for me @ siduction
<yofel> right, but currently our script detects that e.g. a patch cannot be applied which makes the package build fail, will move that to manual/ and at the end tell you why it moved it
<yofel> so, if I run do-all over all 200-something applications, how would I see which ones couldn't be built?
<yofel> (ok, missing .changes would be one way)
<santa_> do-all -r applications check-changes
<yofel> right, so back to my question, why is that seperate?
<yofel> In general, I think your design is great and solves a bunch of pain points in our current process. Just this part is nagging me a bit
<santa_> check-changes? separate from what?
<yofel> well, you have the information that something went wrong when e.g. buildsource is being run, why do I need another script to check whether something went wrong?
<yofel> maybe I'm just misunderstanding the architecture...?
<santa_> ah, because buildsource spits the output of dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -sa -S
<sgclark> mm yeah, I  would like to know at end of script if I need to fix stuff
<santa_> (in its current state in siduction)
<sgclark> and at end will it spit out these packages failed?
<yofel> which I believe returns !=0 when something fails
<sgclark> I tend to wander off when 200 packages are running
<santa_> hmm, you gave me another idea XD
<yofel> that's why our script does subprocess.check_call or so to get the return code of whatever it runs
<santa_> we could indeed print a summary of the failed commands in do-all
<sgclark> excellent.
<santa_> that would remove the need of a separate check-changes script
<soee> mgraesslin: nice blog post
<yofel> where's the bugtracker for plasma-sddm again?
<mgraesslin> thanks
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-96-ge601286 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/UpdatesPage.qml
<pursuivant> While loading, show a special loading page
<pursuivant> Instead of lying saying there's no updates
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/e60128613acc6285f6f258c13b6ce49a2216ad69
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-97-g70d80c4 * Aleix Pol: discover (2 files)
<pursuivant> Fix some issues in the PaginateModel
<pursuivant> ModelTest for king
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/70d80c4770298ac8bb413f944bc9419dd3ed89f5
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-98-g696cc2f * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/BrowsingPage.qml
<pursuivant> Add a scrollbar to the main page
<pursuivant> So that if the view is too small, we can scroll down
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/696cc2f67e1ab5245c13492c51a36b27995ba547
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-99-gffc9657 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/PackageKitBackend/PKTransaction.cpp
<pursuivant> Also show packagekit errors on the console
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/ffc9657a4e80c7d1fe5ecdd0473a9fdd1c944d62
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-100-gad4336b * Aleix Pol: discover/PaginateModel.cpp
<pursuivant> debug--
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/ad4336b67098774d5b08811527fcf6715e4d9006
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-101-gd14bec8 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/DummyBackend/DummyBackend.cpp
<pursuivant> Delay dummy backend initialization
<pursuivant> This way it's more similar to other backends
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/d14bec86d4237241a36396d6cee9fc64704bc103
<mparillo> Initial Wily RC Tests going well. I am still getting this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<soee> mparillo: so this is what i had after updates
<lordievader> Ah, I still have a Vivid laying around, time to upgrade I guess.
<ovidiu-florin> anyone here?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do you know how can I add KDevelop to the kci?
<Riddell> kci only does frameworks builds, does kdevelop have one?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> Kdevelop is on frameworks for some time now
<ovidiu-florin> https://www.kdevelop.org/frameworks/kdevelop-master-now-depends-kde-frameworks-5
<ovidiu-florin> since august
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: do the kubuntu_unstable branches compile with it?
<allee> fresh wily networkm.: why is by default there is no shared DHCP connection for any ethernet anymore?   Do we expect people to setup a DHCP ethernet config themself?
<santa_> yofel, sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/ph9spnecw
<marco-parillo> Testing the Wily Release Candidate install in a VM. I got a black screen. Alt F2 brought up krunner and I could type firefox and konsole and both work, but alt f1 does not bring up the Kicker. Is this an existing bug? First time I ran into it, and I install frequently into VMs.
<sgclark> I had that when I clicked enable 3d..
<sgclark> turned it off and desktop was happy again
<sgclark> guess it does not like that (nvidia here)
<sgclark> santa_: that works for me
<yofel> okay, why the hell did my default browser change to rekonq?!?
<sgclark> oh my
<marco-parillo> Hmm, I see it is checked, but it is greyed-out (not modifiable) in VMware. 
<marco-parillo> I will install open-vm-tools-desktop and ugrade my packages.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: doesn't https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/ktexteditor.git/tree/debian/patches/kubuntu_workaround-katehighlightingindexer-arm.diff?h=kubuntu_unstable need to only kick in during PPA builds
<shadeslayer> becuase it feels like it'll kick in during regular archive builds too
<shadeslayer> :O
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ideally yes, do you have any way to achieve that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think so, the binary mangler doesn't run for PPA's
<shadeslayer> so I'm sure there's a way
<shadeslayer> as well as pkg-kde-tools doesn't do the po stuffing in PPA's
<shadeslayer> so needs looking into how they achieve that
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> santa_: yes, that's what I meant, thanks! We can then extend that as needed.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: looking into it
<marco-parillo> Well that was funny. A full upgrade, and installing open-vm-tools-desktop and I do not have the black screen. Alt F1 works and I have the drunken tartan.
<marco-parillo> And yes, 3D graphics are checked, and not changable.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we even build for armhf via kci now?
<shadeslayer> one would presume everything goes through kci
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ppa builds happen for frameworks before we upload
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for armhf?
<Riddell> oh, probably not no
<shadeslayer> right, so we can drop the patch
<Riddell> yes you should be able to just remove it
<shadeslayer> since KCI doesn't build armhf on LP anymore
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cheers, pushed
<marco-parillo> I wonder if that counts as a pass or a fail. 
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-102-g229612f * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (2 files)
<pursuivant> Workaround stupid crash in Qt
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/229612fba2cee65937a6daba6ddf0ed7184c364e
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-103-g31b4746 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (3 files)
<pursuivant> Generalize the padding in the PageHeader
<pursuivant> This way all of the pages look similar
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/31b47462a386315bb898761542971daaef122fae
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I don't know. I don't know how to test. 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: have a look at debian/control in the packaging see if it build-depends on kf5 bits
<lordievader> While upgrading 15.04 to 15.10 I ran into a problem with nfs-common about python3.4 being deleted. Should I report this on launchpad.
<lordievader> ?
<Riddell> lordievader: sure
<lordievader> Hmm, running apt-get dist-upgrade again fixed it.... Should I still report it?
<sitter> Riddell: we need to do some upgrader pitchy patchy tomorrow
<sitter> in fact
<sitter> SRU
<sitter> because the fetcher actually is the broken bit and that is installed
<sitter> uses self._warning were it should use _warning causing exception and the upgrader not to come up at all. although i feel like I fixed that at some point in the past Oo
<Riddell> hum really? I'm sure I fixed it too no
<sitter> and I figured out why I hade 403 thrown on the releaseannouncement... archive.ubuntu throws 403 if you try to access the html version via urllib
<sitter> so we need to change the thing back to use the txt version instead
<sitter> which is a bit of a visual loss but the entire upgrader looks like shit anyway
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/1:15.04.14.1 I fixed bug 1488843
<ubottu> bug 1488843 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Wily) "SRU: upgrader kde frontend fails to start" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488843
<sitter> Riddell: twas still broken for me for some reason
<sitter> ah yes
<Riddell> fooey, I'll test it when I can
<sitter> Riddell: that's another bug supposedly
<sitter> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/1:15.10.4 the warning change here needs a SRU
<Riddell> sitter: I worked out why everyone was complaining about kmix still being around, plasma-pa install the kconf update script for kf5 but kmix is kdelibs4
<sitter> and this url change http://paste.ubuntu.com/12861695/ to make the notes actually work
<sitter> Riddell: yeah, I just got annoyed by that today. good stuff 
<Riddell> self.new_dist.self.new_dist that makes no sense
<sitter> ah wait
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> Riddell: - the dup :P
<sitter> anyway
<sitter> I am off
<Riddell> have fun
<sitter> because my brain is fried
<sitter> o/
<lordievader> After a reboot I can conclude the upgrade was successfull.
<genii> The Snappy folk are doing a broadcast in a few minutes if anyone is interested... http://ubuntuonair.com/
<genii> ( they are accepting questions about the broadcast in their channel #snappy and not in the usual #ubuntu-classroom/#ubuntu-classroom-chat channels)
<mhall119> hi everyone, I was reading Martin's blog post http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2015/10/some-thoughts-on-the-quality-of-plasma-5/ and wondering if we are guilty of any of the problems he pointed out
<mhall119> he mentioned that there's an extra repo (PPA maybe?) that has more up to date Plasma 5 packages, do we have instructions somewhere about where that is and how to use it?
<yofel> tjaalton took care of the intel crash at least
<mhall119> yofel: is that in the main archives for 15.10?
<mhall119> or a PPA
<yofel> yes, was part of the first mesa 11 upload
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> how about for 15.04?
<yofel> AFAIK it doesn't apply there, at least we got no reports for that
<yofel> when it comes to the PPA, it is indeed recommended to use the kubuntu backports PPA. Vanilla vivid isn't that great
<mhall119> yofel: are there instructions for enabling that, or is it just an add-apt-repository line?
<yofel> we usually tell people how to enable it everytime we post update news on kubuntu.org, and yes, it's just add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<mhall119> thanks yofel 
<yofel> but yeah, to actually "solve" the problems martin points out we would need a blank MRE (or rather major release update exception) for around 400 packages
<mhall119> I think having the PPA is solution enough, it effectively does the same thing, right?
<mamarley> Kubuntu does have a problem with multi-display related crashes (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1492778).  As I just posted in the bug report, this would get a lot worse with Qt 5.5 for users with multiple DisplayPort monitors, causing a crash back to sddm whenever the user wakes the displays from sleep.
<yofel> yes, except for the people that don't know what a PPA is. OTOH, I'm not convinced that the migrations are tested enough for that user base
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492778 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kde crashes when powering on/off monitor" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<marco-parillo> Here is an example of Kubuntu News (from the Kubuntu.Org site that flows to both planets) that shows backports PPA to Vivid: http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-532-and-frameworks-5120-backported-kubuntu-1504/
<marco-parillo> That said, I have been preferring Wily to Vivid ever since Alpha 1.
<mhall119> thanks marco-parillo 
<mhall119> marco-parillo: yeah, and after this week there's no reason to not recommend wily
<marco-parillo> No official reason. I have been recommending it unofficially since Beta-2 ;-)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ping (about DVDs)
<mamarley> It actually looks like https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/138201/ will fix the resume-from-DPMS crashing that was caused by Qt 5.5
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<clivejo> anyone working on calligra?
<yofel> not that I know of
<clivejo> Ive grabbed git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/kde-std/calligra.git, but when I do a dch -i its not updating the version number, do you know why?
<yofel> because the last changelog is UNRELEASED
<yofel> dch will only edit that one
<yofel> but -i should still have increased the version number (which is usually not what you want)
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> for some reason, kubuntu_wily_archive is not kubuntu
<clivejo> seems to be debian
<clivejo> Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<clivejo> or is the packaging still on bazaar?
<yofel> looks like somebody tried to move it and didn't finish the job
<clivejo> could have been me
<[Akeno]> Hi everyone! In my attempt to re-install Kubuntu 14.04.3 on my ASUS R515M I encountered this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1271304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1271304 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "crash when restoring previously installed packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<[Akeno]> Is there any way to disable/stop ubiquity from re-installing the packages?
<[Akeno]> So that I can re-install them manually?
<[Akeno]> Anyone?
<clivejo> \a+666/////8/777777
<clivejo> 44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
<[Akeno]> Guess someone fell asleep on his keyboard lol
<valorie> yowz
<valorie> [Akeno]: I don't see any replies to that bug, which was reported by Riddell
<valorie> I assume a work-around would have been posted if one was known
<ahoneybun> mhall119: what about them?
<[Akeno]> valorie: Yeah, with new install (different partition) I also encountered this message:
<[Akeno]> Installation failed: The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk: [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/target/usr/share/doc/libautodie-perl'. This is often due to a faulty hard disk. It may help to check whether the hard disk is old and in need of replacement, or move the system to a cooler environment.
<mhall119> ahoneybun: are you going to want 32bit or 64bit? IIRC, we only do 64bit for Ubuntu desktop anymore
<[Akeno]> Laptop is around 1 year old by now
<mhall119> whichever you pick, it should say in the CD or sleeve what it is
<ahoneybun> 64 would be best I think
<[Akeno]> Gonna attempt to install on that partition again
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ok, and if I remember correctly we were going to do 500 of the 4/4 DVD 5 from https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HnooSpzP9p9cvql8GEQe7J-A1rNLq8qpRs_cH_gaZIk/edit#gid=0 is that correct?
<ahoneybun> is it going to be 15.10?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yeah
<mhall119> we would do more for 16.04
<ahoneybun> yay 15.10!
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I need the wily werewolf logo
<mhall119> for the DVD?
<ahoneybun> yea
<mhall119> ok, I'll see who can get you that
<ahoneybun> for the inside I think would be cool
<mhall119> yeah, I'd forgotten about that, asking the design team now
<ahoneybun> cool
<mhall119> ahoneybun: can you go ahead and file a community donations request for the amount in cell K4? We can work on getting the money approved and allocated while we finish getting the artwork together for the printer
 * ahoneybun finally bookmarks the page
<ahoneybun> filled out mhall119
<mhall119> thanks
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-104-g49d6d83 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/CategoryDelegate.qml
<pursuivant> Align categories grid
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/49d6d8388b1411b28f00b79cca13f4d0762fa964
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-105-gdd4367b * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (3 files)
<pursuivant> Better adapt the carroussel animation to the vdg demands
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/dd4367b3dda722b9e50a8d329b1b4e84dfdb771d
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-20
<sitter> review please http://paste.ubuntu.com/12874652/
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: current package for KDevelop does not depend on frameworks
<sitter> Riddell: pingpingping :(
<sitter> Riddell: I do wonder if we should make the upgrader remove kmix btw. or mark it obsolete
<soee> sitter: with kmix installed users will have 2 audio icons in systray ?
<sitter> no
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee 
<sitter> Riddell: uploaded upgrader to wily with uri fix I mentioned yesterday. also prepd sru for the two bugs in vivid and uploaded proposed for those
<sitter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1507886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1507886 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Vivid) "DistUpgradeFetcherKDE crashes on method _warning" [Critical,Triaged]
<sitter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1507887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1507887 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Vivid) "DistUpgradeFetcherKDE always errors on 403 releasenotes" [Critical,Triaged]
<Riddell> hi sitter
<Riddell> sitter: upgrade worked fine for me yesterday going from 15.04->15.10, the release notes showed fine
<Riddell> what's the problem with it?
<sitter> Riddell: with archive.ubuntu.com?
<sitter> or your intermediate thingy
<Riddell> sitter: with ubuntu-release-upgrader
<sitter> yes but which server
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Riddell> not looked at that code in years :)
<sitter> let's see with a vm
<Riddell> what error did you get? it returned 403 and that caused what to happen?
<sitter> the thing is... I did twiddle with the code and hardcoded an upgrade to vivid for simulation purposes and that still threw 403  errors
<Riddell> I only used kubuntu-devel-releaes-upgrade rather than using it from muon but that wouldn't make a difference for release notes
<sitter> it might
<sitter> actually
<sitter> the problem possibly is that since the KDE fetcher craps out on the self._warning it might use CLI fetcher instead
<sitter> although then you wouldn't get release notes at all
<sitter> Riddell: do you have a vivid install?
<Riddell> sitter: nope, I did it by hand on bare metal, experience has taught me that's the most reliable way
<Riddell> I can do another one
<sitter> Riddell: might as well, so we have two testing results
<sitter> dpkg -S releasechecker
<sitter> find the line that goes MetaReleaseCore(False, False)
<sitter> change the Falses to Trues, that enables it to report on dev version
<sitter> then in do-release-upgrade find the devel release option
<sitter>                      dest="devel_release", default=False,
<sitter> change that to True as well
<sitter> then the entire tool chain should include devel, so you should get a notification 3 minutes after login that a new kubuntu is available
<sitter> muon-updater should have the button to launch the upgrader, and the upgrader should show release notes
<Riddell> better to change /etc/hosts and point to a changelogs.ubuntu.com with an updated meta-release no? more close to the real thing
<sitter> no, because I am getting 403. changing hosts would entirely bypass that issue
<sitter> Riddell: just do a vivid reinstall for now
<sitter> I'll define a better test case once I have a vivid vm to poke around in
<Riddell> onto it
<sitter> Riddell: edit both files as mentioned, then open muon-updater, use upgrade, enter password, stdout of updater will now show both the 403 and the exception from the _warning that doesnt exist
<Riddell> Installed..
<Riddell> Made both changes, no notification yet
<sitter> Riddell: takes 3 minutes after login
<sitter> Riddell: or you can just startk muon-updater manually, it will do the check all the same
<Riddell> Ok got it now
<Riddell> Click upgrade?
<sitter> Riddell: should be good, see backlog in ubuntu-devel
<sitter> I forgot that I actually got to the bottom of the 403 when I investigated a month ago and it turned out to be me being daft :S
<sitter> stupid upgrader doesn't use framworks themeing >.<
<Riddell> It could do with breezification
<Riddell> But I've always Bern scared to integrate it too much with anything, the more integration the more things can breakdown upgrade
<sitter> Riddell: thing is we can get cheap integration with qt5
<sitter> needs to stop hardcoding icon paths and so forth
<Riddell> I'll test i386 then with full install for giggles
<sitter> brrr i386
<sitter> oh and for style and colors we probably just need to make Qt load the frameworkintegration plugin
<sitter> that way all should default to breeze
<sitter> one env var worlds of difference http://imgur.com/H3GHyYR
<sitter> why the icons are oxygen still is odd tho
<mparillo> New Wily Release Candidate Images? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/347/builds
<Riddell> Yep
<Riddell> Testing needed :)
<mparillo> !testers 
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi sick_rimmit , guess the freeze is on til thurs
<soee> sick_rimmit: do you plan any hangout after 15.10 release ? :)
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: happy b-day
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: thanks :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: happy birthday! Don't get too drunk :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: thanks :D
<shadeslayer> nah, not going out tonight
<shadeslayer> work day tomorrow :P
<shadeslayer> I have to be responsible
<yofel> XD
<shadeslayer> it sucks
<shadeslayer> I know
<Riddell> Hmm it really is astonishingly slow to upgrade on a magnetic hard disk
<tsimonq2> o.0
<yofel> you probably want to use eatmydata if you're only testing stuff
<yofel> otherwise, yeah, it's slow
 * BluesKaj is looking for an ssd "deal"
<BluesKaj> gonna speed up my old desktop
<tsimonq2> nice
<sick_rimmit> Hi Soee BluesKaj
<sick_rimmit> Sorry I was away there for a bit
<sick_rimmit> Yes, we're doing a Kubuntu Podcast at UOS :-)
<Riddell> Meh today's image ubiquity crashes if I connect to network from live system
<Riddell> mparillo: you seen that?
<marco-parillo> Riddell: No. I connected to the network from a live system, updated iso.qa.ubuntu.com, then successfully ran the installer from the live image (the one in the home folder).
<marco-parillo> What I can never do is start the live image, select the install (instead of try) and then pick my WEP network. I recall it was a wont fix.
<Riddell> Most weird
<marco-parillo> Which approach were you taking? Try, attach to the network, then ubiquity or Install and pick the network as one of the Ubiquity steps (which is skipped if you do the try, attach network, then ubiquity)
<sgclark> Happy birthday shadeslayer!
<Riddell> Same issue on ubuntu unity
<Riddell> And who's idea was it to have a wall of text on first boot if ubuntu?
<soee> !package plasma-pa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package plasma-pa
<soee> ! plasma-pa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma-pa
<soee> !plasma-pa
<soee> Riddell: what chnaged in plasma-pa (there was an update) ?
<Riddell> soee: not enough
<Riddell> It's to remove kmix autostart
<Riddell> Bug 10508075
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 10508075 could not be found
<shadeslayer> sgclark: thanks alot :)
<soee> ah ok
<soee> oh interesting: http://news.softpedia.com/news/uk-government-is-kicking-out-microsoft-office-and-adopts-libreoffice-494919.shtml
<Riddell> Bug 1508075
<ubottu> bug 1508075 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "crash during network setup in ubiquity wily" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508075
<shadeslayer> Riddell: look what I got https://instagram.com/p/9EArhdj24R/ :D
<shadeslayer> sitter: ^^
<yofel> you be crazy
<yofel> *wannahave* :D
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> It's a clock
<shadeslayer> and has a projector for a clock
<shadeslayer> apparently the TARDIS operates on 4 AAA batteries
<shadeslayer> who knew
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> the eye of harmony apparently generates the same amount of energy as 4 AAA batteries
<shadeslayer> sitter: Does DCI have access to all of Mobile KCI's slaves?
<shadeslayer> because I don't think it does
<marco-parillo> Logging off to see if today's iso gives me the black screen on VMware.
<shadeslayer> sitter: nvm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: careful what you do with it, you can make ripples with that.  you might give ariya stark sunglasses and immortality
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> okaaaay.. kmail just decided to vanish for the second time today. No crash notification, no error in dmesg, but it has to have crashed in some way as the configuration changes weren't written
<yofel> anyone an idea how to debug that?
<sitter> yofel: automatic crash handling is defunct right now
<yofel> meh
<sitter> unless an app explicitly access kcrash it won't install its crash handler because of ld being smartsies
<yofel> right, and now even sitter crashed XD
<clivejo> Riddell: you about?
<Riddell> hi clivejo
<clivejo> hi
<clivejo> I need help
<Riddell> is this about the continued existance of the IRA?
<Riddell> cos that might be beyond me
<clivejo> calligra and packaging, how to move to from LP to alioth
<clivejo> LOL everyone know they still exist
<Riddell> clivejo: I guess you just clone this http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/calligra.git/
<Riddell> create a kubuntu_unstable branch
<Riddell> and copy the launchpad stuff in
<clivejo> I created kubuntu_wily_archive
<clivejo> but how do I get your packaging into it?
<Riddell> I wouldn't put it in kubuntu_wily_archive, we're not uploading to wily any more it's frozen
<Riddell> if it's for 2.9.8 make a kubuntu_stable
<Riddell> if it's for master then make a kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> and just rm -r debian/; cp -r ~/mylaunchpadcheckout/calligra/debian .
<Riddell> it won't preserve the history
<Riddell> but to do that would be very faffy
<Riddell> just put a comment in the commit where it came from
<marco-parillo> Yay! I did not get the black screen on installing today's ISO to a VMware VM.
<Riddell> that's good :)
<Riddell> but doesn't test my wifi setup bug :(
<clivejo> Im confused
<clivejo> should kubuntu_wily_archive be removed then?
<clivejo> it was never used
<Riddell> clivejo: yes probably
<clivejo> how does that happen?
<Riddell> removing git branches is one of those weird git commands that makes no sense
<Riddell> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2003505/delete-a-git-branch-both-locally-and-remotely
<Riddell> git push origin --delete <branchName>
<Riddell> actually that does make some sense
<clivejo> I really dont trust myself to do that!
<Riddell> git push origin :<branchName> is the other way to do it, which only makes sense if you are a git hacker
<clivejo> Riddell: have you packaged 2.9.8 ?
<Riddell> clivejo: nope
<marco-parillo> Riddell: In a VM, the hardware WiFi on the host appears as wired on the guest. But as I said, early this morning I tested a live image on my WiFi, and then picked the install option from the live desktop, and it worked just fine. WiFi never worked for me on the ubiquity wifi step because I have WEP (but for some reason I cannot find the bug I raised)
<Riddell> marco-parillo: so maybe it's just me, other testers seem fine too
<Riddell> ho hum
 * Riddell out
<clivejo> Riddell: so clone the wily_ archive branch locally?
<marco-parillo> If we get another Release Candidate, I should be able to test again.
<Riddell> clivejo: clone calligra, checkout master, git checkout -b kubuntu_stable  ready for the 2.9.8 work
<clivejo> but that clones the debian branch?
<clivejo> same as what is in kubuntu_wily_archive
<clivejo> Riddell yofel : anyone still about?
<yofel> clivejo: now yes
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-106-gc2e7734 * Aleix Pol: discover (5 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Refactor CategoryDisplay
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/c2e77340b6a9777203d1cc806568103479cde2f3
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-107-g58d25b7 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (2 files)
<pursuivant> Make it possible to show the CategoryDisplay for compact form factors
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/58d25b7353a7d6b172458fc2eb7f45864dfd86d0
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-108-gc92c09a * Aleix Pol: libmuon/Category (2 files)
<pursuivant> Notify that the displayed category changed in the CategoryModel
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/c92c09af95ecbd040ea5d0b4dbbe0e5a943aecc0
<BluesKaj> yofel, will the final 15.10 have only plsama5 or will there still be some plasma 4 transitional libs etc?
<yofel> there should still be a couple left
<BluesKaj> ok thanks
<yofel> not from plasma though, only for some applications
<marco-parillo> And those apps need kwallet4, which triggers the empty migration bug? 
<marco-parillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwallet-kf5/+bug/1434052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434052 in One Hundred Papercuts "kwallet wants to migrate empty kwallet4" [Low,Confirmed]
<sgclark> umm kontact vanished. I reinstalled it and now when I try to run it plasma crashes... 
<clivejo> yofel: so I created a new branch on debian.org/cgit for calligra called kubuntu_stable and copied it from LP over to the branch, do I need to create a new branch kubuntu_unstable as well?
<yofel> I don't think you need it now
<clivejo> so just use this branch to fix the packaging for 2.9.8?
<yofel> yes
<soee> lets make sddm login screen simple laike here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmL6TAd54LU
<yofel> that's a) not very plasma like b) we don't yet force people to use an SSO service for their desktop login
<yofel> and I think sddm is already rather simple...
<yofel> (which *is* good)
<genii> Grrr sddm
<Riddell> clivejo: get sorted?
<clivejo> Riddell: not sure
<clivejo> Riddell: what is wrong with this? https://paste.kde.org/pdti4qqfs
<clivejo> why is it suddenly looking for calligra_2.9.7.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> goodness knows, gbp is weirdness
<Riddell> try a rm -r ../build-area
<clivejo> FFS downloading the tarball again
<clivejo> my ISP has capped me and it slow as treacle
<clivejo> arrr I give up
<mparillo> The big SDDM regression from LightDM is the loss of the easy guest account.
<mparillo> And it looks as if Wily Release Candidate images are re-building: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/347/builds
<Riddell> clivejo: you can work from the weegie machine if you need more bandwidth
<Riddell> mparillo: all part of the fun of testing I'm afraid
<mparillo> Well, today's was a big upgrade over yesterday for me (no black screen in a VM with 3D acceleration). And it gives me a chance to double-check WiFi in a live USB session.
<tsimonq2>  /win 5
<Riddell>  /win 3.11
<Riddell> (ho ho ho)
<Riddell> mparillo: you win today, I lose I guess :)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-21
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.1-41-gbd88d35 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/DummyBackend/tests (2 files)
<pursuivant> Include initial test for the UpdateModel
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/bd88d35071e4057a6b63da88535e9283c7f8686a
<sitter>   Uploading kwallet-kf5_5.15.0-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<sitter> Successfully uploaded packages.
<sitter> solves https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<sitter> poor merger
<sitter> how does that happen Oo
 * sitter blinks
<sitter> libphonon4qt5-dev: multimedia framework from KF5 - development files
<sitter> vivid had one broken description
<lordievader> Good morning
<vip> moin
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: ping
<sick_rimmit> Hola
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: pong
<sick_rimmit> How are the developers today... Ooo release day tomorrow
<sick_rimmit> very exciting
<yofel> already?
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: can you please help me understand the difference between the stable and unstable CI ppas?
<yofel> time flies :O
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: on integrates upstream stable branches and the other upstream masters
<ovidiu-florin> and stable means the latest release?
<sitter> no
<sitter> it means upstream stable branch
<sitter> so ... "next release" as it were
<ovidiu-florin> so there is no ppa in the ci for the latest release/
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ovidiu-florin> whait
<ovidiu-florin> thatis not ci then
<ovidiu-florin> I still don't get it: what's in the stable branch?
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: ^
<sitter> the upstream stable branch
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: what's on it
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<sitter> that depends on the repository?
<sitter> in kde-i18n you also got a stable and a trunk, same difference. one is the stable branch the other is the unstable branch
<mparillo> Riddell: I tested WiFi on today's Wily Release Canddidate on two different laptops. It connected both times using the live ('try') option.
<mparillo> New images: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/347/builds
<mparillo> !Testers 
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<mparillo> ^^^^
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.2-4-g46df03e * Harald Sitter:  (5 files in 5 dirs)
<pursuivant> fix kuit markup calls
<pursuivant> when using markup tags one must use xi18n* or the markup will not be
<pursuivant> interpreted. while we fixed this for most of the code a while ago there
<pursuivant> still were broken uses around.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/46df03e247fede140d95098f78af300eb3acb3d5
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-42-gd9fbd88 * Harald Sitter:  (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Merge branch 'Plasma/5.4'
<pursuivant> # Conflicts:
<pursuivant> #CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/d9fbd88e90adfdddbac452a76c2d824779694011
<mparillo> On today's images, do the icons on the Application Launcher look more like Oxygen than Breeze Icons?
<sitter> that'd be a bug
<sitter> logout and back in and they should be breeze again
 * sitter thought 5.15 fixed that
<mparillo> sitter: Going to shut down now. Interesting that the favorites tab looked like oxygen but the shut down tab looked breeze.
<sitter> it's a caching bug
<sitter> not entirely sure why or how but its a caching bug
<mparillo> sitter: Yes, after a re-boot, the favorites icons look breeze-like. Which makes the FireFox Icon look almost garish
<mparillo> compared to the flat breeze iconts
<mparillo> icons
<soee> https://plus.google.com/+MartinGr%C3%A4%C3%9Flin/posts/eHg5XryQ2dS :]
<yofel> lolwhat
<yofel> btw.
<yofel> soee: lp #1507676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1507676 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Nvidia-Prime not switching from intel to nvidia leading to a black screen" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507676
<yofel> seems like they added some kind of workaround
<soee> yofel: yes, still xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu)needs to updated
<soee> but the good news is that it is in progress :D
<yofel> well yeah, but I think they still have no idea how to fix it properly
<soee> so maybe we will be able to use propriety drivers in the end in Wily -.-
<soee> ;o
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> yofel: did you tested this partial fiox already and does it chnage anything ?
<yofel> not yet no
<marco-parillo> sitter: Thanks for fixing https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ghostcube> will there be any theme for this sddm?
<ghostcube> looks very ugly :)
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-109-gb480e01 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (4 files)
<pursuivant> Improve sizes on phone form factor
<pursuivant> Try not to get views under the scroll bar when there's no scroll bar.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/b480e018b2fe3f2ee4a70d593b274980f13280cb
<marco-parillo> sitter: Do you need a bug report for the caching bug of Oxygen icons on the Favorites Tab on first boot, then being replaced by breeze icons after a re-boot?
<Riddell> mparillo: it does seem to have reverted back to oxygen :(
<marco-parillo> But only on the first boot and only on the Favorites tab.
<Riddell> spooky
<marco-parillo> sitter thinks it is a caching issue.
<Riddell> well my wifi issue was real it seems, new images coming shortly with a fix
<Riddell> mparillo: fancy making a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Final/Kubuntu ?
<marco-parillo> Riddell: Will do. I wonder why my wi-fi worked? Do you have the bug number?
<Riddell> mparillo: bug 1508075
<ubottu> bug 1508075 in udisks2 (Ubuntu X-series) "ubiquity and others time out on polkit (killed by udisks2-inhibit)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508075
<Riddell> marco-parillo: many other people could not recreate it
<marco-parillo> Riddell: Are you sure we put out a final last time? All I see is a bare-bones https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<unascribed> I'm trying to write a kwin effect that draws stripes and an icon over windows owned by a process that has been suspended with a SIGSTOP; any ideas on how I could go about this?
<unascribed> I've tried looking around for documentation but all I can find is the source code and things about the JS API, which I don't think can do this
<marco-parillo> If you look at the change log for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu you will see that we removed all the details.
<Riddell> marco-parillo: no it needs to be moved over to the website for the announce
<Riddell> but it might be easier to make it on the wiki as a first step to that
<marco-parillo> Gotcha
<Riddell> voila
<Riddell> !testers | ^^
<ubottu> ^^: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<BluesKaj> ok of, I'm here 
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ?
<marco-parillo> So your wifi error was in ubiquity, not in the live session. I never get to it because of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1018160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1018160 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Accept WEP in the ubiquity wireless network chooser dialog" [Low,New]
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ping
<lordievader> Riddell: Can I still test tommorow? I really have no time today.
<marco-parillo> Riddell: Ugh, when I try to copy to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu it says the page exists, but it does not.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, any idea what Riddell wants us to test , I don't see a url or is it the latest daily build ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Wily Final? What else :P http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/347/builds
 * BluesKaj shrugs. well let's be sure
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The email to the kubuntu-developers mailing list confirms it.
<BluesKaj> guess I'm not on the llist ;-)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-October/010012.html
<BluesKaj> yeah, downloading as we speak
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes wily final candidates
<lordievader> Riddell: Can I test it tommorow?
<Riddell> lordievader: sure
<lordievader> Ah, cool :)
<murthy> hello everyone
<soee> hmm each boot i have Baloo File Indexind Daemon crash
<marco-parillo> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu Are any bugs likely to close or be added? Otherwise, I can update the bug list.
<claydoh> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350769
<ubottu> KDE bug 350769 in general "Service menus require konqpopupmenuplugin.desktop" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<claydoh> marco-parillo:  the missing compress and extract on  right-click of compressed files
<claydoh> I know it is listed, but could be clarified in the description
<claydoh> well, listed as bug 1490221
<ubottu> bug 1490221 in dolphin (Ubuntu Wily) "Ship libkonq-common in order to fix dolphin 15.08 "create new" context menu" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490221
<marco-parillo> I think the descriptions come straight from Launchpad.
<marco-parillo> So if you can improve its clarity, I say go for it. I know I have done it a couple of times.
<claydoh> ok
<claydoh> Anyway, the bug listed is marked as fixed, but there is another more relevant bug I'll add
<allee> soee: dvratil from akonadi maintainer has no extra login delay with akonadi master. 
<soee> allee: so it is not akonadi in the end ?
<BluesKaj> well installed the Final build and had no desktop at first boot, had to use the recovery kernel with the dialog with network enabled to install 2 missing packages which then gave me a desktop with lower resolution nouveau . The driver manager stalled and disn't load the recommended driver options , so I installed the nvidia-340 driver in the terminal and rebooted. All is well now, sorry  i can't recall the 2 packages that finally 
<BluesKaj> gave me a desktop
<allee> CI: is there an easy way to install just KDEPIM deb pkgs from master to check if it goes away here too.
<allee> soee: Dan got delay report also from others not only kubuntu. So something is wrong. 
<allee> That he can't reproduce it complicates things unfortunately :-(
<allee> soee: replacing akonadiserver with a script doing: exit 0 gives here a login time of 4 sec instead of almost 30 sec.
<allee> So akonadi is at fault or at least triggers another bug
<vip> :)
<soee> allee: but we can be sure it is softwere not hardwere related ?
<vip> I would love to have an option to disable akonadi at all
<vip> from my login screen there's also ~30s lag to desktop
<vip> sometimes, the progressbar is at 100%, sometimes, it hangs at ~80%, and hangs
<mamarley> A while back there were questions as to the future of Kubuntu after 15.10 (because of the UCC thing).  Has anything been decided about that?  (Do I need to start hunting for another distro?)
<allee> vip: dpkg-divert --local --rename /usr/bin/akonadiserver;  ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/akonadiserver
<allee> vip: then I login in 4 sec instead of 30.
<allee> vip: as I use KDEPIM heavily this is not an option for me.  Was just an (impressive) test ;-)
<soee> vip: exactly, and this is what we are trying to figure out 
<marco-parillo> mamarley: Every time I try a different one, Kubuntu pulls me back in.
<marco-parillo> Latest dalliance was Manjaro. I love the AUR, but it does not run well on my 1GB netbook or in a 1GB VM.
<marco-parillo> Kubuntu does fine on both.
<allee> mamarley: This will depend if *ubuntu manages to get wayland stable with all the hardware out in the wild (I assume canonical with concentrate on mir hw problems not waylands)
<vip> allee: i'm using kmail too, but a friend of mine suggested that 
<vip> and I agree
<vip> when somebody does not use kdepim, why should he be forced to install akonadi
<allee> vip: well,   If  kubuntu would disabled korgan event daemon & applet autostart, then there is no akondi running after login.
<allee> right now there a ~ 10 sec delay for unused akonadi before it quits but we/I work to get this fixed.
<vip> allee: great
<vip> (btw, /me hopes for kde 5.5, because of fixed bug i hate :-)
<allee> we all have our favorite bugs :-)
<vip> oh sorry, i meant "i love" :)
<vip> because of it is fixed :)
<mamarley> allee: I'm not sure I understand, what does Wayland have to do with the CC conflict?
<mamarley> (And I completely agree, Kubuntu is the best KDE distro out there and I will be massively disappointed if it goes away.)
<allee> mamarley: oh, sorry.  Nothing.  Misunderstanding.  I thought you refer the discussion that happened when ubuntu announced their  mir commitment and KDE their only-wayland statement
<BluesKaj>  15.10 Final Build is very slow to load the panel and some apps like  vpn connection get timed out due to the slow response ...definitely needs attention
<mamarley> allee: I didn't hear about that.  When is KDE going Wayland-only?
<keithzg> mamarley: I think allee just meant for future development; at the time, Shuttleworth mentioned that other DEs would definitely be ported to Mir, but KDE folks including quite notably (and relevantly) Martin Gräßlin publicly replied that they had no such plans (and until the suddenly Mir announcement hadn't even known that Mir existed).
<keithzg> There's no plans to drop X11 any time soon, but similarly there's no plans to port things to work on Mir. The only work being done is for Wayland.
<mamarley> OK, cool.  That's what I thought; I hadn't heard any definite plans for dropping X quite yet.
<lucass_> Is anyone interested in Kubuntu 15.10 promo  video?
<lucass_> because i made one ;)
<lucass_> For those who does not know. I also made Kubuntu 15.04 official video
<lucass_> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-04/
<marco-parillo> That is great. The Kubuntu Podcast team could definately publicize it.
<marco-parillo> ahoneybun: ovidiu-florin: ^^^
<lucass_> I am currently uploading it to you tube
<lucass_> or I can give source file if you want
<marco-parillo> Then I will do my part (Kubuntu wire which feeds both planets)
<marco-parillo> But not until tomorrow.
<lucass_> I
<lucass_> sure
<lucass_> anyway in a few minutes I will give yuo
<lucass_> a link to the video
<marco-parillo> TY
<lucass_> ok here is the link https://youtu.be/oWzSxyZu0ac
<lucass_> what do you think?
<Riddell> ooh!
<Riddell> lucass_: love it!
<Riddell> lucass_: are you the person behind the secret KDEOK account?
<lucass_> yep
<Riddell> lucass_: ah hah
<tsimonq2> I am doing the last of the QA tests now
<tsimonq2> at least for Kubuntu
<Riddell> thanks tsimonq2
<Riddell> lucass_: priv msg
<tsimonq2> because I can do 4 QA tests at once
<tsimonq2> 4 vms at once
<Riddell> :)
<tsimonq2> but aww...I need an existing system for two of them
<tsimonq2> I guess I can wait until the first two are done
<tsimonq2> unless someone else wants to take the auto-resize
<tsimonq2> speak or forever hold your peace(unless you catch me before I get those started)
<tsimonq2> aaaaaalllright
<tsimonq2> moving on
<tsimonq2> umm I am having a problem
<tsimonq2> Riddell: ping
<tsimonq2> umm it won't show me installing Kubuntu alongside of something
<tsimonq2> it just tells me to erase it all
<tsimonq2> I don't know if this is a bug, or if I did it wrong
<tsimonq2> any answer would be great right now
<tsimonq2> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-22
<marco-parillo> tsimonq2: I have seen that option on real HW. You can either have guided, where it offers to resize, or custom, where you pick a partition.
<vip> hola
<vip> allee: about akonadi/logging in bug, is there bug filled?
<yofel> wait what, mark actually decided on a release name BEFORE a release @_@
<valorie> and a damn weird name too
<yofel> at least it's easy to type, we had worse
<sick_rimmit> Hello my lovelies
<sick_rimmit> Is it Wily dya ?
<Tm_T> Kubuntu 15.10 survived without issues a very important business presentation, hadn't tested the external display support of this before so I was happy
<Riddell> hmm, well editing the kubuntu.org website seems to be broken
<Riddell> that's quite a pain for release day
<Riddell> anyone able to confirm what happens if you go to https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/ ?
<yofel> Riddell: https://kubuntu.org/wp-login.php ?
<Riddell> yofel: ah hah, it moved
<yofel> hm
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: as we use OpenID login, could we map LP team memberships to website permissions? i.e. -members -> editors, -council -> admins
<Riddell> https://kubuntu.org/?p=2436&preview=true  for those who can see it
<mparillo> I get a 404 on https://kubuntu.org/?p=2436&preview=true
<Riddell> mparillo: you'd need to log in, it's not public yet
<mparillo> I did login with my open ID to:  https://kubuntu.org/wp-login.php then https://kubuntu.org/?p=2436&preview=true  and still a 404. It might be a permissions issue.
<Riddell> hmm, could be
<yofel> it is, by default everyone seems to be a plain user, which isn't very useful. Hence my question about applying the team memberships
<cortex_> hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cortex_> helo
<cortex_> hello
<cortex_> downloading kubuntu 15.10
<cortex_> :)
<cortex_> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi cortex_
<cortex_> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10
<cortex_> 404
<BluesKaj> I imagine the news is suspended til the 15.10 release is official
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> it's being pushed to mirrors now http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.10/release/
<Riddell> but where's the front page banner?
<Riddell> I've no idea how to change it
<BluesKaj> Riddell, is that image any different than yesterday's Final test release?
<Riddell> nope
<BluesKaj> ok
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you had a new banner?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how do we change the banner?
<BluesKaj> the panel takes about 45 secs to load after the desktop appears here
<cortex_> damn
<cortex_> it crashes
<cortex_> on kde startup
<cortex_> for me
<cortex_> freeze
<cortex_> from usb stick
<cortex_> can't tty..
<cortex_> and something
<BluesKaj> live media or actual installation?
<cortex_> live media
<cortex_> weird
<BluesKaj> cortex_, best to wait for the official release image
<cortex_> Ok
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I believe this is the one to use
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/c/AJbkAVWW/98-update-background-photos-on-social-sites
<ahoneybun> Riddell: do we put it up now?
<Riddell> not yet, I don't think it's out yet
<Riddell> but soon my good man soon
<Riddell> but I've no idea how
<Riddell> on kubuntu.org at least
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm pretty sure I'm looking at how to do it now
<ahoneybun> I see the old one
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the banner is part of the theme
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: uh oh
<ovidiu-florin> you change it from the theme settings
<Riddell> is there a ui to change it?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> phew, I was worried it needed a request to sysadmins
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do you want to cjamge it?
<ovidiu-florin> or should I ?
<ovidiu-florin> damn keyboard
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: not yet
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-04/ should use the banner Andrea made
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/AJbkAVWW/98-update-background-photos-on-social-sites
<Riddell> good point
<ovidiu-florin> and this: https://trello.com/c/RYC7YHZ3/87-change-site-banner-from-5-3-wallpaper-to-5-4
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: also
<ovidiu-florin> we have 2 banners
<ovidiu-florin> main one and general one
<ovidiu-florin> main is just on the main page
<ovidiu-florin> general is everywhere
<ahoneybun> I posted that one
<ahoneybun> ...
<ovidiu-florin> the werewolf one?
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/c/AJbkAVWW/98-update-background-photos-on-social-sites
<ahoneybun> main one
<ovidiu-florin> I know
<ahoneybun> I can change in in the next 15 mins but then I need to leave for work
<ovidiu-florin> OMG Ubuntu says Ubuntu is released: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/ubuntu-15-10-download-review-new-features
<ahoneybun> yea
<ovidiu-florin> what's the status of Kubuntu?
<Riddell> omg always announces early, it's very irresponsible
<yofel> well, the images are up, so if our download links are in order we could announce it
<Riddell> nah, that would piss off the release team lots
<ovidiu-florin> so it's not released officially yet?
<ovidiu-florin> but the iso's are public?
<Riddell> and I always try not to annoy people
<yofel> indeed
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: yes and yes
<Riddell> I just don't always seem to succeed
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you're not the only one
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: right, the isos get pushed out to mirrors a few hours before announce
<ovidiu-florin> if the iso's are up, what is everybody waiting for?
<ovidiu-florin> who gives the final Go?
<yofel> hm, KTP just opened a dozen windows to tell me that my password for the resource that I don't use is wrong while I'm offline - I need to uninstall that thing again
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: more mirrors to pick them up
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: and I guess ubuntu has the same issues of checking their website is ready to update as everyone else
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to update the general banner in the meantime
<ovidiu-florin> is taht ok?
<ovidiu-florin> that*
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> point it towards a page that says "nearly there"
<ovidiu-florin> it's a general banner
<ovidiu-florin> it's an background image
<ovidiu-florin> that apears behind the titles on nonmain page, pages
<ovidiu-florin> it's a crop from the Plasma 5.4 wallpaper
<ovidiu-florin> Dome
<ovidiu-florin> Done***
<ovidiu-florin> that's it
<ovidiu-florin> I'm switching keyboards
<ovidiu-florin> aaaaa
<ovidiu-florin> back in business
<Riddell> <utlemming> ETA is roughly 5 minutes
<soee> ovidiu-florin: will you also replace homepage banner image ?>
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<soee> ovidiu-florin: cool, please make it wider this time
<ovidiu-florin> https://trello.com/c/AJbkAVWW/98-update-background-photos-on-social-sites
<soee> ~ 1920px 
<ovidiu-florin> soee: ^
<soee> nice, though it is 1600px wide
<soee> 1920x1080 is the second screen size used these days http://www.rapidtables.com/web/dev/screen-resolution-statistics.htm / http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_display.asp
<soee> so we should have banner this size
<ovidiu-florin> the banner is not full width
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ETA?
<Riddell> when infinity finishes his lunch I guess
<Riddell> <infinity> flocculant: It's all in the hands of our IS people setting up some cloud redirection magic.  I'm hoping "soon".
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-43-gf014566 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/PackageKitBackend (2 files)
<pursuivant> Remove Appstream packages that haven't been found
<pursuivant> Shit happens, let's be verbose and non-crashy about it.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/f0145664913a28f99ec3f4a17b34ef9c43b41069
<ovidiu-florin> almost one hour later: Riddell ETA?
<Riddell> <cjwatson> Riddell: still waiting for cloudfront redirect so that the release doesn't melt the DC - just escalated
<Riddell> although canonical pr have started pushing out stuff so I guess we can too
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: go go!
<Riddell> how's this? https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10/
<Riddell> mparillo: ↑
<Riddell> good exposure for that new wallpaper
<santa_> congrats for the release
<lordievader> About the email to ubuntu-release: 22-16:15 < infinity> teward|web: I shouldn't have sent it, apparently, but was only told that 30 seconds after I pressed send. ;)
<mamarley> Yay!  On to 16.04! (hopefully?)
<Riddell> not for me I'm afraid, I'll step down now
<lordievader> Riddell: That is too bad :(
<mamarley> Riddell: Darn, that sucks.  Any idea on who will succeed you?
<Riddell> yeah it is a shame
<lordievader> A shame indeed.
<lordievader> @kubuntu-dev-team: congratulations on the Wily release :D
<mamarley> I think Kubuntu is the highest-quality KDE distro out there, and I would really hate to see it go away.  You guys rock.
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I'm very sorry to hear that, are you still gonna hang around kubuntu-devel or kubuntu in general ?
<Riddell> I won't be going far
<Riddell> dunno if or when I'll leave these channels, it probably would help me focus if I did, but it's hard :)
<BluesKaj> well, i hope you stick around for a while 
<yofel> Riddell: so, then it's probably time to ask what I have to do if I plan to take over your position as release manager? Do I need to apply for something?
<Riddell> yofel: join ubuntu-release channel and mailing list and sign up on release tasks I guess :)
<yofel> well, I'm in the channel for ages already, so ML I still need to do and actually pay attention to it
<Riddell> mparillo: in here?
<Riddell> how's this for kubuntu.org? I'd like to address that audience directly http://embra.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/kubuntu.text
<Riddell> valorie: ↑ for when you wake up
<marco-parillo> Sorry Riddell: I ran my little perl script and generated this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12894327/) and updated the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu) with it. Good news is that the list is shorter.
<Riddell> thanks marco-parillo, updated https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10/
<marco-parillo> Should I now wipe the wiki release notes.
<Riddell> marco-parillo: yeah can do
<cortex_> hello guys
<cortex_> is it fixed ?
<cortex_> i had a freeze
<cortex_> on kde startup
<marco-parillo> Do you have the wiki open for edit?
<marco-parillo> Riddell: ^^
<BluesKaj> and now on to 16.04 ! :-)
<Riddell> marco-parillo: nope, but I guess I did
<BluesKaj> We testers are never happy an release becomes official, it's not edgy enough :-)
<BluesKaj> when a releas becomes oifficial, that is
<marco-parillo> Per our usual standard, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu contains nothing more than a pointer to the news page.
<lordievader> Riddell: Nicely worded step down message.
<mgraesslin> Who did the video?
<mgraesslin> that's pretty cool!
<marco-parillo> mgraesslin: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/10/21/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t22:50 lucass_	ok here is the link https://youtu.be/oWzSxyZu0ac
<mgraesslin> aweseme, we need to "hire" lucass_ for Plasma 5.5 ;-)
<lordievader> It is really sweet indeed :D
<BluesKaj> well, it still takes 45 secs for the panel to load after the desktop appears
<BluesKaj>  /var/log/syslog shows nothing
<mgraesslin> BluesKaj: that is after splash screen ended?
<BluesKaj> mgraesslin, no, after the desktop loads
<mgraesslin> BluesKaj: you shouldn't see the desktop loading, that should be hidden behind the splash screen
<BluesKaj> mgraesslin, the splash screen loads normally, as does the desktop, it's just the panel that's slow
<mgraesslin> BluesKaj: so it is after splash screen ended
<mgraesslin> also the panel loading should happen before splash screen ends
<BluesKaj> yes I'm aware of that, but 45 secs after the splash ends is bit too long compared to a week ago.
<BluesKaj> ok, BBL ..stuff to do for a few mins
<Riddell> mgraesslin: lucass turned up last night with it all completed, he's the chap on the VDG forum who's done similar videos before.  seems he's also the mystery g+ account KDEOK
<mgraesslin> Riddell: the last part I got from the IRC log already ;-)
<allee> Riddell: about akonadi-login-delay: Dan Vratil is at the moment at the end of a slow Internet connection (13h++ to download wily iso).   Can we offer him a virtual machine where he can start a plasma session to debug akonadi misbehaviour?
<allee> And : Congrats to the Kubuntu-devel team for the great wily release!!
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-110-g9239e6e * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/FeaturedBanner.qml
<pursuivant> Add drop shadow to the carroussel items
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/9239e6e82c12f0964f7ddb1e37c1ccbc2212af32
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-111-g912c380 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/Information.qml
<pursuivant> Show only 3 items in the carroussel
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/912c380f9655d02629a7736d3b129b6acfc55256
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-112-gac8915c * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/FeaturedBanner.qml
<pursuivant> Desaturate non-current items in the carroussel
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/ac8915c0d99d928bc69818d90ffd65681a58569f
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-113-g6401c72 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (6 files)
<pursuivant> Change grid item border size to 1
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/6401c722010995385c69d6f979df06216c4cff4a
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-114-ga6e0ae8 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/CategoryView.qml
<pursuivant> Add a margin on top and bottom of the categoryview
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/a6e0ae822abf6ffdbaa2c1db3f2cd296f3062d79
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-115-g225b85b * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/ApplicationsList.qml
<pursuivant> Remove random sizes in the ApplicationList delegate
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/225b85b7fa4bc7f0792949632cc85a6796523928
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-116-g9e4b133 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (3 files)
<pursuivant> Show a small title grid with "All" and the amount of items
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/9e4b1334371203510c00cfc95ab9e551d23aff85
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-117-gf22cea7 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (3 files)
<pursuivant> Improve CategoryDisplay
<pursuivant> Make it possible to change the sizes from outside
<pursuivant> Leave the same spacing between all items
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/f22cea74d24b58b815ee345052c68424ab0fc42a
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-118-g9c739ae * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/PageHeader.qml
<pursuivant> Add a margin on top of the PageHeader
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/9c739ae88555088541b19fc96e5f2e78f6681301
<ronnoc> Riddell: You are certainly some tough shoes to fill. Kubuntu's loss is a major gain for KDE. Passion such as yours is a trait not found in most. Good luck my friend, and I'llk look forward to your posts on Planetkde.org.
<apparle> The sha256 sums on the Get Kubuntu page are missing. Not sure who's the best person to inform...
<clivejo> ahoneybun ovidiu-florin : ^^^
<ovidiu-florin> Updated the main banner
<ovidiu-florin> on the main page
<ovidiu-florin> soee: waiting for Andrea to make a bigger one
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you around?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know how to make the sha256 sums
<ovidiu-florin> do you?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ?
<TJ-> 15.10 upgrades failing in some circumstances due to bug #1493003
<ubottu> bug 1493003 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu) "15:10: /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service provided by two packages, causing upgrade failure" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1493003
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: which sums?
<ovidiu-florin> of the isos
<yofel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/wily/release/SHA256SUMS
<ovidiu-florin> they are missing from the download page
<ovidiu-florin> can I copy paste from there?
<ovidiu-florin> and put them on the download page?
<santa_> Riddell: I understand why you are steping down and I regard it as bad thing. that being said, I will be very happy to send patches to kubuntu automation to implement the design we discussed the other day so you could start re-using the thing in neon
<yofel> I think that's what we did so far
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<cortex_> can u fix the problem
<cortex_> of kde startup?
<cortex_> weird
<cortex_> idk why
<cortex_> it freeze
<cortex_> all the machine
<cortex_> from usb stick
<cortex_> live media
<santa_> Riddell: also note that I have experience providing a set of custom kde packages in siduction, so if you need support with any technical aspect of "providing a ppa without launchpad" I could help you a bit
<denza242> Hi, I have a packaging bug to report
<denza242> so basically, the package kde-config-systemd installs the kcm shared object to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/, but it should be installing to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kcm_systemd.so
<denza242> when it's in the former, systemsettings doesn't find it
<yofel> santa_: out of curiosity, what are you using for that? reprepro?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: sha fixed
<santa_> yofel: reprepro + wannabuild + buildd
<santa_> reprepro just provides the repository but doesn't build packages
<yofel> urgh wannabuild
<santa_> buildd does using the wannabuild database
<santa_> yeah
<yofel> switch to debile? ^^
<santa_> probably a better alternative but I didn't have time to dig into a possible migration
<yofel> but ok, yeah, something like that works
<santa_> yes, one thing I could offer is help with wannabuild+buildd until you find something else better
<yofel> denza242: that's on vivid? Because I have:
<yofel> $ dpkg -L kde-config-systemd
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kcm_systemd.so
<denza242> yofel: vivid indeed
<santa_> yofel: also I have a fork of your build status page thing, modified to work against wannabuild
<yofel> hm, that might be useful, right
<santa_> and last but not least my automation thing
<santa_> I would really love to merge it with kubuntu's one and make it more robust and generic
<santa_> so we would have one automation thing to rule them all
<yofel> denza242: ok, it's fixed in wily. Do you need it in vivid?
<denza242> yofel: not particularly
<denza242> I mean, I just mv'd it to the proper directory as root
<denza242> er, cp'd
<yofel> ok, thanks for caring in any case
<ahoneybun> the heck is with that "Feedback" section ovidiu-florin?
<ronnoc> trying to upgrade and kdinit errors abound
<ronnoc> along with kio-slave errors. Not looking optimistic atm.
<ronnoc> and my distribution-upgrade window is hosed. how to best proceed?
<soee> can someone transalte to PL this: Xenial Xerus ? 
<marco-parillo> You have stumped me and https://www.google.com/search?q=google+translate&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=en&gws_rd=ssl
<soee> EN -> PL gives: Xenial Xerus
<soee> :D
<vip> soee: https://www.google.pl/search?q=xerus&oq=xerus&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.1332j0j9&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8 ;)
<vip> "wielki wiewiór"? :-)
<vip> wspaniały?
<vip> m-w and wiki says it is "gościnny"
<valorie> Riddell: I think your piece is lovely
<valorie> if sad
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - download at http://ubuntu.com/download/
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> Riddell's piece?
<keithzg> clivejo: I believe she's referring to http://embra.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/kubuntu.text
<clivejo> i see
<Riddell> valorie: I added an extra paragraph for a version to go to ubuntu-devel@ http://embra.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/kubuntu.text
<amichair> do u guys want to know about wily upgrade installer bugs here, or just via regular launchpad issues?
<Mamarok> gah, incredible the number of people who think they are smarter than thou, not readin what is written on teh screen, apparenlty release day is no a day I want to continue linger in #kubuntu
<Mamarok> gn8 everyone, congrats on the release
<valorie> Riddell: please leave out the "I don't have high hopes"
<valorie> although I agree with you that I don't have high hopes either
 * valorie will be gone in a few mins until Saturday night for SeaGL
<valorie> picking Scarlett up at the train station tonight
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.2-5-gdbf64fc * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/ApplicationBackend/ApplicationNotifier.cpp
<pursuivant> parseUpdateInfo() does not correctly account for securtity updates
<pursuivant> CCBUG: 347284
<pursuivant> REVIEW: 125749
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/dbf64fc4e07a6ed5eccf16cf116eb8590e5007ea
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-23
<ahoneybun> vote in Nov?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what feedback section?
<soee> good morning
<cortex_> morning
<cortex_> xenial is the name of the new version right?
<cortex_> oh xenial xerus
<cortex_> i like this name
<soee> cortex_: hi, yes. Though i have no idea what it means :D
<soee> Google translator can't hadle this name -.-
<cortex_> soee: a squirrel
<cortex_> :P
<soee> on the pic it looks like hedgehog
<thelionroars> well done all, 15.10 is freakin' beautiful
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cortex_> morning
<vip> hi ho
<sick_rimmit> Riddell: Well if ever there was an email to weep over, that was it
<sick_rimmit> Oh Boy!!
<Riddell> thanks sick_rimmit :)
<lordievader> I hope that the roads of Kubuntu and Riddel somewhere in the future merge once more.
<snele> Riddell: thank you for everything you have done 
<snele> I hope this is not the end for Kubuntu...
<santa_> Mirv: good morning, do you have a stating ppa with Qt 5.5 so it could be used to do a test rebuild of KDE packages against it?
<santa_> * staging
<yossarianuk> congrats on 15.10 everybody !
<yossarianuk> will these fixes for 5.4.3 be in the normal repos for 15.10 (without PPA?) -> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2015/10/looking-at-some-crashers-fixed-this-week/
<yossarianuk> im never sure what the policy is with kubuntu + point releases of KDE.
<santa_> yossarianuk: if I'm not mistaken, newer point releases go to updates and major releases go to backports
<santa_> not sure how it works for Qt
<yossarianuk> cheers santa_: 
<yossarianuk> bit early for you to be out.....
<yossarianuk> ps -> i've been a very good boy!
<santa_> haha
<santa_> the nickname actually is my family name "Santamaría" shortened
<yossarianuk> its ok you're secret is safe .....
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around/
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> can I have a call with you or do you reffer writing?
<Riddell> either way, landline number at jriddell.org/contact
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: tried calling both
<ovidiu-florin> nothing
<ovidiu-florin> both go to voicemail
<Riddell> curious
<Riddell> or google hangout, or just chat here
 * clivejo smiles at Riddell's use of OSM 
<ovidiu-florin> I'll type here
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: please let me know if my wording comes accross to hard. 
<Riddell> clivejo: cooler use at http://whitewater.quaker.eu.org/ :)
<ovidiu-florin> I'm sorry to see you leave the release manager position
<ovidiu-florin> but I dissagree that we should post your letter in the Kubuntu news 
<ovidiu-florin> We can post a link to the mail list archive
<ovidiu-florin> IMO the news should be from the project, not from a aspecific person
<Riddell> reasonable enough to disagree, it's not what we've done before
<ovidiu-florin> the wording in that news article should be in the plural second person, as to we, the Kubuntu project are sorry to see you go
<Riddell> but I wanted to address the users of the project directly
<Riddell> and that's the best way
<Riddell> it seems unfair to leave without saying so clearly or saying why
<ovidiu-florin> I think that should be done on your blog, not the projects
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't say you should say that
<ovidiu-florin> I'm only saying that the news article should come from the Kubuntu team, and formulated as such
<ovidiu-florin> and link to your blog post and the mail archive
<santa_> valorie: https://community.kde.org/User:Santa one of the 2 wiki pages I'm writing to apply for membership (I plan to write other one in the ubuntu wiki more focused to the application itself and my help in kubuntu)
<santa_> good enough? suggestions?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do you dissagree?
<clivejo> santa_: I wouldnt put "not a good place to work and not planning back"
<clivejo> put a positive spin on it!
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes, but only because these are extraordinary situations, the project and community has been attacked from ubuntu and canonical and it seems reasonable to say so.  but do ask kubuntu council members if they would rather it was changed, I won't mind if they do
<Riddell> but it seems disingenious (to use one of sabdfl's favourite words for me) to leave without saying that there are problems and what they are
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I think the message should be there, but it should be comming from the Kubuntu team, not specifically you.
<ovidiu-florin> since this is the Kubuntu site, it belongs to the project, not to any particular person
<yossarianuk> riddell: can I ask what you plan to do next ? i.e are you still going to help out with kubuntu, move to debian ? (just interested really)
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: well it wasn’t a voluntary step down was it? 
<santa_> clivejo: I had my doubts about that statement, but the truth is, I was expelled from both projects for political reasons and I have anything except nice things to say about them. so I guess one possible approach would be skiping the statement in question
<santa_> thanks for the suggestion
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: I don't see the connection between what I said and your point
<clivejo> santa_: just suggests a case of sour grapes and that maybe you arent a team player
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: if the project's parent forces the project to lose out that is project news.  but as I say ask other council members and do as you wish
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: again, I don't want the message removed
<ovidiu-florin> it belongs there 
<ovidiu-florin> with all the details in there
<ovidiu-florin> but the article should be formulated as if the Kubuntu team sais it
<ovidiu-florin> and gives quites from your email
<ovidiu-florin> that's all
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sure, redraft it and get someone on the council to aprove it then
<santa_> clivejo: fair enough, deleted, even while I think the projects in question don't actually deserve it
<Mirv> santa_: good afternoon. yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting for wily (xenial later) PPA with Qt 5.5.1. If interested, the PPA should also already work as is for KDE as it has the required rebuilds of frameworkintegration, plasma-framework and kwin (although I haven't tested myself)
<clivejo> santa_: maybe you could explain your reasons for leaving the project, let the reader make up their mind
<santa_> Mirv: excellent, thanks for the information
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: have the KCC not got a statement prepared, I thought this was on the cards for at least a month now?
<santa_> clivejo: haha, well, lets skip it, because if I do that I don't see a way of explaining that without being "gracefully rude" (torvalds-like)
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: I wasn't aware of it
<ovidiu-florin> a mistake on my part
<Mirv> yossarianuk: I've done most of the Ubuntu Qt uploads, but for wily SRU:s anyone can take the ball. I'd start with filing LP bug (or bugs) against the component (usually qtbase-opensource-src or qtdeclarative-opensource-src), linking to the codereview url:s with 5.4 branch commits and filling the required information of the section 3.3 at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates so it's ready for bo
<Mirv> th xenial landing and wily SRU
<santa_> also it's material for a short article rather than just a line in a wiki
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: you werent aware that Riddell was "stepping down"
<clivejo> I thought KCC had a statement prepared to announce it and the fact yofel was "stepping up"
<ovidiu-florin> stepping down from that specific role, now
<clivejo> as Release Manager
<ovidiu-florin> I knew he intends to be less and less involved in Kubuntu
<yossarianuk> Mirv: cheers
<clivejo> I dont think that was his intention, rather what he was forced into doing! 
<clivejo> anyways, Id like to thank Riddell for his contribution over the years and for his part in making Kubuntu the best OS out there !
<TJ-> Same here; is there any idea of how the remaining team can fill the gap?
<clivejo> and also Riddell's patience and willingness to help others, a trait I have noticed in yofel which helps me believe Kubuntu is in good hands going forward
<yofel> TJ-: somewhat, he was already not contributing much back in oneiric when he worked for a different canonical team. But considering that he might not be the only one that leaves (or at least sitter will too) we'll have to see who plans to work on what in the next weeks. Then we can figure things out from there
<TJ-> yofel: yes, that's my thoughts. I'll tell you what frustrates me most - lack of process documentation. For example, despite observing in this channel, and having both the programming and Debian/Ubuntu packaging/process skills, I still have not grasped the process - it seems to be piece-meal, with different packages using different repos (source, packaging), publishing paths, CI, etc. 
<yofel> well, I fear that you then actually have a good grasp of the.. erm.. "process"
<TJ-> That being the case, taking some time now the release is done to actually document that for the 'standard' and 'exceptional' cases would go a long way to making me, for one, more willing to invest time in contributing. Right now, I feel I'd waste most of the time I have available in trying to grasp the process and figure out the exceptions
<santa_> yofel: we could do a test rebuild of frameworks/plasma/apps against Qt 5.5 with an improved kubuntu automation following the design we discussed the other day
<yofel> it's something we need to work on, and I'm glad that santa_ is helping with that
<yofel> santa_: that would be interesting, yes. How did you guys do the test rebuilds back for gcc5? In some random PPA?
<TJ-> My other issue is of course, the background vis-a-vis Canonical. I experienced what J.R. has to a lesser extent with the kernel team, back in 2008/9 which has always made me wary
<santa_> yofel: I did it in a suite of siduction's kdenext, which works with the tech I told you yesterday
<santa_> what we can do is using both the staging kubuntu ppa's
<yofel> we could also add a new one for exactly such purposes and ask for enough space
<santa_> ... and the suites I have in kdenext
<clivejo> how many people currently sit on the KCC?
<yofel> 6
<clivejo> is that back to fully strength?
<yofel> yes, it's always 6 with 3 elected each year for 2 years
<santa_> yofel: sure, it would be interesting to upload in both places so we make sure the improved automation stuff is generic enough to cover both use cases
<santa_> * both places: kdenext + ubuntu's ppas
<yofel> santa_: right, that would indeed be a good test run
<yofel> is qt5.5 already in a PPA?
<santa_> yep, see above, I asked where it was
<santa_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<yofel> aah right, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> Konversation fails to connect using SASL, had to revert to Standaed Nickserv to keep the client from disconnecting
<BluesKaj> checking vpn now so I'll be disconnecting for a few mins
<santa_> yofel: so, do you work this wekend? I think I have time work on the automation thing, I would need you to include the incoming patches in kubuntu-automation + test the thing for ubuntu's ppas + of course if you want, improve my patches/design
<yofel> sure, I should have some time over the weekend. Mostly on sunday probably
<santa_> excellent
<yofel> do you have those scripts somewhere public now?
<yofel> we might also want to move the automation stuff into git while we're at it
<santa_> yofel: I have a working do-all here: https://gitlab.com/groups/siduction-tools also I have sent a patch to improve the build depends bumping
<yofel> thanks
<santa_> yofel: regarding the move to git we could follow this course of action: create a git repo, put in a branch what you have in bzr put in other branch what I have for siduction and at some point we will be able to merge
<yofel> yeah, that was the idea.. that's a lot easier with git - as you can trivially merge remote branches as well
<santa_> yofel: and if you move to git, you could go for a) alioth -> no permissions for me there or b) somewhere else such as github or gitlab
<santa_> depending if you want me to push commits directly or not
<yofel> my plan was to use launchpad. The UI Part isn't quite finished, but otherwise the git support works fine
<santa_> fantastic
<santa_> yofel: so you you take care of creating the repo with 2 branches? (but please don't merge them yet as we need to work out that later)
<yofel> I'll first take care of creating the repo and integrating the bzr history. Once that's done we can talk about what to put into the other branch
<santa_> allright
<yofel> Riddell: what's your plan regarding qa.kubuntu.co.uk? Can we just keep it as it is for now or should we look for alternatives? (IIRC you're paying for that right now?)
<Riddell> yofel: just keep it as it is, no need to change
<yofel> yay, thanks!
<cortex_> lol Riddell i seen you on the news
<cortex_> on slashdot
<cortex_> or hacker news
<Riddell> I made slashdot?
<cortex_> no sry hacker news
<cortex_> hehe
<Riddell> oh, not today
<cortex_> 	Jonathan Riddell Stands Down as Release Manager of Kubuntu (kubuntu.org)
<cortex_> yes
<cortex_> Riddell: today
<cortex_> 1 hour ago Riddell 
<yossarianuk> do people still slashddot?
<yofel> it *is* still the best source of random flamewars on the net
<yofel> although phoronix comes close
<mamarley> Yeah, there are all sorts of KDE haters on Phoronix.
<marco-parillo> I am more likely to learn something from slashdot comments than phoronix comments
<yossarianuk> I don't understand the hate for Phoronix... It is a good source of news for desktop Linux. The comments section I do understand (but that goes for most sites that allow comments)
<yossarianuk> the very worst (non tech) is the independent online newspaper - its a 'liberal' paper but the commentators would fit into Germany in the 1930's. 
<mamarley> At least for a while, Phoronix took a bunch of things mgraesslin said out-of-context or something of that sort.
<yofel> well, he suffers from the same kind of "put out news fast without doing much of investigation" illness as /. (When it comes to the technical parts I agree)
<shadeslayer_> https://twitter.com/rohangarg/status/657556109151109124
<mgraesslin> yossarianuk: the problem is that phoronix does click-bait to attrackt the people in the forums. Putting out stuff controversial where there is nothing controversial just to get the people go nuts in the forum
<mamarley> Nontroversies!
<yofel> shadeslayer_: oh? Martins kubuntu experience scared you, eh? :D
<mgraesslin> yossarianuk: a good example for this was the blog post about the critics on Plasma 5. It was on Phoronix before I for example noticed it on planetkde. From someone who he never had reported about. Clearly only for the forums posted, the more it attrackts discussion, the better
<yossarianuk> mgraesslin: you wrote an article rebutting that I believe ?
<mgraesslin> yossarianuk: yes I did, but the damage is done
<mgraesslin> yossarianuk: and phoronix is to blame for stuff like "even KDE devs say it's not good", because he didn't check whether it's a dev who wrote it and just put it there
<yossarianuk> I do get the clickbait/ads issue - however it is also a good source of desktop linux news, other than reddit there are not many alternatives.
<mgraesslin> no need to correct a head line like that. Oh no, that's not what Phoronix would ever do
<yossarianuk> mgraesslin: well thats just shoddy journalism.. 
<mgraesslin> well it creates problems for us
<mgraesslin> which is the reason why we don't like it
<mgraesslin> not to mention the "benchmarks"
<yossarianuk> I saw the article criticising plasma's theme compared to gnome - however most complaints seemed to resolve around the theme used in Fedora. 
<yossarianuk> i.e not breeze at all.
<shadeslayer_> Benchmarks are cool k
<shadeslayer_> They tell you exactly nothing and are a great way to pass your time
<yossarianuk> the phoronix-test-suite does have 'some' uses...
<shadeslayer_> Its like watching a movie
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer_: let's benchmark your screen against my screen
<shadeslayer_> Only worse
<cortex_> os x ?
<yofel> we could benchmark crash counts... ^^
<cortex_> :P
<shadeslayer_> Let's benchmark benches
<cortex_> only kubuntu for me
<cortex_> if it works
<yofel> oh lol, people on phoronix giving distro name proposals "I hope he starts his own distro and calls it Kufucyu."
<shadeslayer_> Can you benchmark benchmarks?
<cortex_> my pc is weird
<yofel> you could benchmarks different VMs that run benchmarks..
<mgraesslin> oh a meta-benchmark
<yossarianuk> can you name a better benchmark app though (aside from the odd game that has the feature built in)
<yofel> ximion: :D http://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/phoronix/latest-phoronix-articles/830530-kubuntu-s-release-manager-calls-it-quits?p=830554#post830554 
<yossarianuk> i mean better for benchmarking games/3d really.
<ximion> yofel: oh, the Phoronix doomsday people are there :P
 * ximion is happy about every new Tanglu user
<yossarianuk> Kufucyu is actually semi-funny.
<cortex_> very weird mint works
<cortex_> and kubuntu not
<cortex_> based on ubuntu..
<yossarianuk> isn't mint older ?
<cortex_> oh maybe
<cortex_> yes
<yofel> it's certainly not based on the dev release, so it is older, just not sure how much
<yossarianuk> think mint is based on 14.04 LTS.
<cortex_> i'm talkin about the live media
<yofel> well, the same applies for that
<mgraesslin> yossarianuk: don't benchmark games, it's useless. That gives as good results as doing tests for VW engines
<yossarianuk> ha 
<mgraesslin> yossarianuk: the problem is that games detect they are run in benchmark mode
<ximion> mgraesslin: how should one do benchmarks then? They are clearly useful sometimes...
 * yofel remembers glxgears...
<yossarianuk> they can prove themes though - i.e that enabling 'suspend desktop effects' and disabling vblank (nvidia) has a notable difference, etc
<yossarianuk> however that is apparent by playing the game ... 
<mamarley> Disabling vsync also causes horrible tearing artifacts though. :(
<yofel> depending on the game that's better than dropped frames..
<mgraesslin> ximion: start with thinking about the problem you want to benchmark, then sit down and write the code
<yossarianuk> mamarley: well with most fps steam games on my setup (i5 cpu/nvidia 450gts) most games are actually unplayable unless I disable disable 'sync to vblank'  with Nvidia-settings
<yossarianuk> i mean not just more sluggish, you cannot aim, etc 
<mgraesslin> the problem is that this setting results in multiple syncs
<mgraesslin> kwin syncs, nvidia sync
<mgraesslin> boom half the framerate
<yossarianuk> like the controls are really laggy - disabling 'sync to vblank' and game becomes playable.
<yossarianuk> mgraesslin: that makes sense,
<yossarianuk> note: same thing happens in other DE's not just KDe.
<yossarianuk> KDE seems to be just as fast as any other for gaming (gnome3 used to be the worse until about 3.8.)
<mgraesslin> that doesn't surprise me that that is a universal problem
<mgraesslin> in my opinion: if you run a DE and a window manager for playing games, you do it wrong(TM)
 * mamarley doesn't play games much, but when it does, he does it wrong™.
 * mgraesslin needs to change that in future and make it clear that it only applies to X11
<clivejo> for some reason gtk-recordmydesktop suddenly stopped working yesterday, any ideas why?
<yofel> not if "stopped working" is the only information you can gather.. any output on the command line? any errors in dmesg?
<mgraesslin> the moon moved, it's obvious, isn't it?
<yofel> wasn't that butterflies? :D
<yossarianuk> mgraesslin: whilst this subject is being discussed - my work PC with integrated intel GPU  (Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller) by default had terrible issues with kubuntu 15.04
<yossarianuk> not just screen tearing, it was like you were watching faulty analogue video - in some ways the most spectacular of GPU errors.  
 * mgraesslin remembers having bitched about Intel driver quality this week...
<yossarianuk> I fixed that by turning 'tearing prevention' to -> never
<yossarianuk> after that change no issues ever
<yossarianuk> before it was random - i.e it would work for a day or so (sometimes) without issue, sometimes 5 mins after booting up...
<clivejo> yofel: isnt stopped working a valid piece of feekback ?!?
<yossarianuk> I have dual monitor setup also (which may be part of the cause)
<clivejo> error 256 if that means anything to you
<yofel> clivejo: I welcome you to triage a bug report that has "Doesn't work" as the only Text contents...
<clivejo> LOL
<genii> It's at times like these I wish the factoid "doesntwork" had not been deleted
<clivejo> it did work, up until yesterday
<clivejo> I blame the official release
<yofel> yeah right, as if someone put code into the package that goes "if [ -n "$(lsb_release -d | grep develop") ]; then exit 256; fi"
<yofel> does it not start at all?
<yossarianuk> well if anyone complains about 2001 style (i.e the end sequence of the film) style GPU issues with plasma5/intel - ask them to set kde's tearing prevention to Never.
<mamarley> I have a couple of systems with Intel GPUs running Plasma 5 and the Tearing Prevention set to "Full Scene Repaints" (the only way to completely get rid of tearing on Intel) and they don't have any problems.
<yossarianuk> now that mesa is starting to support opengl4 with there be a opengl4 renderer ?
<yossarianuk> (i've seen the post about vulkan - ie there is no real benefit using it for kwin)
<palasso> Riddell: I'm with you :)
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-131-g4e5297a * Safa Alfulaij: notifier/MuonNotifier.cpp
<pursuivant> Fix plural issues in notifier
<pursuivant> There are some plural strings in notifier which are marked for translation by i18n instead of i18np.
<pursuivant> REVIEW: 125423
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/4e5297a18d649ace71b8e96d1ed2488cbe4af247
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-132-g94ef0ea * Aleix Pol: libmuon (17 files in 8 dirs)
<pursuivant> Expose the resource size into the resourcesmodel
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/94ef0ea1e9fcee6ef88d269b4c71adff5ede95b3
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-133-g44c1a9e * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (3 files)
<pursuivant> Make it possible to sort the application list by size
<pursuivant> Also make it the default when reviewing the installed applications
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/44c1a9e51c0220378f9331164693796c929c5980
<ahoneybun> how the heck do people use GNOME's file manager??? it's missing so many features 
<TJ-> It's a Gnome ... it is stunted growth :D
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> yea I'm putting Kubuntu back on that laptop I think lol
<ximion> ahoneybun: which feature are you mising?
<ximion> (they're sometimes hidden nicely :P)
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-134-g08a4aae * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/InstalledPage.qml
<pursuivant> Size sorting should be descending
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/08a4aaebc13a19a834bad63015ec6095d5de5930
<genii> Riddell: So where do we send you money for beer after this?
<clivejo> send it c/o me ;)  Ill see he gets some of it :P
<clivejo> minus a sampling and handling fee of course
<genii> clivejo: Heh :)
<genii> Guess I'll go with https://www.kde.org/community/donations/index.php
<clivejo> yeah, probably best, or the rhanda sprint if you support their work
<clivejo> oh its closed - https://www.kde.org/fundraisers/kdesprints2015/
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-24
<Unknown_User> Kubuntu 15.10 fails to accept nr_inodes=0 as a valid tmpfs mount option, but Kubuntu 15.04 *and* my Gentoo systems running a 4.2 and 4.0 kernel accept the option. Is this the wrong place to complain about this issue?
<Unknown_User> (The Linux kernel tmpfs documentation has declared nr_inodes=0 to be a valid option for *ages*.)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://kubuntu.org/news/jonathan-riddell-stands-down-as-release-manager-of-kubuntu
<belos> who did I meet today at SeaGL?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> belos: valorie or sgclark perhaps? Thought they went there.
<amichair> do you guys know about the bug in the 15.10 upgrade installer? It seems to crash (python GUI exception) when it encounters modified configuration files, something like that
<BluesKaj> hey all
<belos> lordievader: yes that sounds right
<belos> valorie / sgclark: hi :)
<lordievader> ;)
<MichaelTunnell> hello, how do I make a feature request for a future release of Kubuntu? There is a feature in KDE that used to exist but a developer decided to remove it just because he doesn't like it. He also refuses to listen to anyone about putting it back and just tells people to contact their distros. Anyway, how can I request that a KWin feature be put into Kubuntu?
<soee> wat feature ?
<MichaelTunnell> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321190
<ubottu> KDE bug 321190 in effects-window-management "Please re-add mousebutton to close windows in Present Windows" [Wishlist,Resolved: wontfix]
<MichaelTunnell> essentially the ability to close windows with middle click in present windows
<MichaelTunnell> his only reason he ever provided was "it's destructive" and of course it is because that is the point. He then said this and I don't see how anyone could pretend this is a good point "So yes you configured it, but what if a friend who doesn't know about it uses your computer?"
<MichaelTunnell> the long thread eventually ended with him telling people he doesnt care what you think and even if the KDE Design Group told him to put it back he would only consider it
<soee> ah the discussion was with Martin, i'm sure he hasd good reasons to remove it
<soee> i doub't Kubuntu will reimplement it, but kwin is extensible through plugins so if someone create one, than you should just be able to install it
<MichaelTunnell> I told you the reasons he gave
<MichaelTunnell> "So yes you configured it, but what if a friend who doesn't know about it uses your computer?"
<MichaelTunnell> Martin's reasons were incredibly poor and he refused to address the fact that the feature was "Only on for people who chose it." He pretended it hurt people even though no one would use it if they didn't want it.
<MichaelTunnell> and if they did turn it on, closed something to realize they don't want it anymore, they just go back and turn it off. Problem solved
<MichaelTunnell> the removal of it is baseless and absurd
<soee> MichaelTunnell: ok i know, but as i said i doubt Kubuntu will reimplement it. Also remember that Plasma developers decided to mak ePlasma 5 more clear = some features were removed (like virtual desktops) and people just need to accept it
<soee> it maks some people angry but remember it is a free software and you can't expect that devs will what users want :)
<soee> i think there should be some site were users could vote for some features
<soee> and the one most requeted could be implemented
<MichaelTunnell> accepting of cleaning experience is fine but removal of something that affects no one except those who want it is appalling and he did it before Plasma 5 was started. This is a very old bug report.
<MichaelTunnell> yea that would be a nice site to have voting for features would be great
<soee> MichaelTunnell: wait till mondat and i'm try to convinve other devs to bring it back if you think it is som important
<soee> catch them on #plasma
<MichaelTunnell> so wait a second, Plasma 5 doesn't have virtual desktops? KDE DOES WHAAAT?!
<soee> marting also sists there often
<soee> MichaelTunnell: sory i was thinking about different wallpapers for each VD
<MichaelTunnell> its not an issue of it being important, it is an issue of it being useful to those who want it and hurtful to no one. Martin made a trash decision in removing it and his refusal to even discuss it is appalling.
<MichaelTunnell> soee: lol ok that was confusing for a second
<soee> MichaelTunnell: i think we can't do here more, as i said you can try to talk with other devs :-) maybe they can have some influance on Martin if you convince them
<MichaelTunnell> yea the different wallpaper thing is not a big deal and doesn't provide any usability benefits or negativity with removal
<MichaelTunnell> is fuchs a dev?
<soee> fuchs ?
<MichaelTunnell> thats a username on the thread and I've seen it in many other places, just curious if you knew but sounds like you dont know so no worries :)
<MichaelTunnell> I will certainly bring it up to the other developers in plasma then because it is not about the feature exactly at this point, more Martin's stubbornness and attitude. He seriously said in the thread that he knows whats best for users more than they do.
<MichaelTunnell> Homey Dont Play Dat
<MichaelTunnell> thats a very old In Living Color reference by the way :)
<murthy> ffmpegthumbs are not detected by dolphin. I read in a forum that ffmpegthumbs master merged with the latest update branch.  I compiled from master and it also didn't work. what should be my next step
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-25
<lordievader> Good morning
<ovidiu-florin> http://ovidiu.geekaliens.com/en/2015/10/25/kdevelop-kate-kde-sprint-in-berlin/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pdenno> 15.10 on my Acer laptop fails to suspend. Screen blacks out, but never get to the bios level of suspend. pm-suspend works from single user mode, and suspend works from ubuntu 15.04.
<soee> So boooring :) Day without ubdates is so strange... 
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> tempted to break something for the craic?
<soee> maybe it sounds strange but it is boring when almost everything works good 
<santa_> yofel: hi, I have been resting most of the weekend, do we have the git repository for automation?
<yofel> no, I did the same ^^
<yofel> I'll try to import it now
<yofel> okay, that was easy
<yofel> santa_: git remote add git git+ssh://yofel@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<yofel> erm
<yofel> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/
<yofel> someone fix selection copy in chrome...
<santa_> yofel: ok, so how you would like to proceed from now on? one thing I could do would be working on a gitlab/github clone and pointing you to the branch so you could push it
<yofel> that's probably the easiest way for now
<santa_> darn gitlab seems down here
<santa_> yofel: git remote add gitlab https://gitlab.com/kubuntu-clones/kubuntu-automation.git
<sgclark> hey all
<yofel> heyho
<santa_> hi scarlett
<santa_> https://gitlab.com/jmsantamaria-papers/kubuntu-automation-design/blob/master/kubuntu_automation_design.pdf
<santa_> welcome to the future
<sgclark> cool, will read
<yofel> lol
<sgclark> lol love the pic
<sgclark> santa_: looks like a great plan to me
<santa_> sgclark: thanks, we will see how it works in practice in the next days/weeks I guess
<yofel> right, I think the design is good enough and is certainly a considerable improvement. The polishing we can do in production 
<sgclark> yep
<mparillo> santa_: Do you mind I post your gitlab link to Kubuntu Forums as an example of the good work being done here?
<mparillo> Trying to combat the defeatist attitude.
<santa_> mparillo: no, I don't
<ScottK> Probably wouldn't hurt if you all decided on a replacement release dude.
<yofel> ScottK: unless someone else wants the job, that'll be me
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Then some kind of announcement is probably in order.
<sgclark> umm considering the ampunt of work I do I want to be a part of that
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-24
<ahoneybun> valorie: would a late flight make sense?
<ahoneybun> how late in Seattle on Sat are you planning to stay valorie wxl
<ahoneybun> wait if wxl get's there before me how would he get into the room?
<tsimonq2> When a Kubuntu Developer has a minute, please sync taglib from Debian Sid to Ubuntu Zesty as I explained in bug 1546373.
<ubottu> bug 1546373 in taglib (Ubuntu) "Please update to 1.11" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546373
<tsimonq2> Easy fix!
<valorie> ahoneybun: late flight makes sense if you want to catch dinner Sat. night
<valorie> ahoneybun: he should tell the hotel your name so that you can check in separately
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well it's under my name
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Anyway night
<valorie> niters
<valorie> then you should add his name
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1546373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546373 in taglib (Ubuntu) "Please update to 1.11" [Medium,In progress]
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yay they fixed the OGG bug in kdenlive
<tsimonq2> You find this out by updating or looking somewhere?
<ahoneybun> nope
<tsimonq2> :/
<ahoneybun> a bug report
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365909
<ubottu> KDE bug 365909 in Video Display & Export "OGG format seems to be missing from the render menu" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<ahoneybun> not sure what release will have it
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Want me to backport it?
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: well we don't know the release yet
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Most likely 16.12
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: It's not in the 16.08 branch.
<tsimonq2> Which is why I'm asking. :)
<ahoneybun> you can
<ahoneybun> though we just got 16.04
<ahoneybun> valorie: added wxl to the Booking
<ahoneybun> so he should be able to check in around 3pm local time
<ahoneybun> I'll bring my new Mi Box for the room ;)
<tsimonq2> When *is* SeaGL?
<ahoneybun> Nov 11-12
<ahoneybun> in Seattle
 * ahoneybun pushed a PR to the website!
<tsimonq2> Oh that's right.
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1800 kB, installed size 7036 kB
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Fix building in ppa:tsimonq2/kde-bug-365909
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: For Zesty and Yakkety.
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: There, publishing now. Have fun. ;)
<tsimonq2> Night. o/
<acheronuk> at least KCI seems to be awake again. although I've not asked it do do anything yet, so just going by the fact the web page now loads
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yofel: deleting NetworkManager cache files (~/.local) and 15 reboots fixed the VPN issue
<yofel> @_@
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm not kidding about the 15 reboots
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Do you have an ssd?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> no
<lordievader> Ouch, then 15 times hurt.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin the CVE still applied to kdesudo.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/20/%23kubuntu.html#t10:07
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That is the Morgan Cox you are talking to on twitter I think
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think so too.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> acheronuk  clivejo @Santa et al : do you think this fix from plasma 5.8.1 is potentially backportable to plasma 5.7.5?  10:57 … acheronuk  this I mean https://phabricator.kde.org/D3006
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> from the same day, but slipped my mind since
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can look at it a bit later.
<acheronuk> urgh. telegram makes pasting logs a extra level of messy. sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nevermind I can look now. 😜😂
<santa_> it doesn't seem a big patch, so just try to build a package with the patch (if possible don't push anything to git yet) and see if it fixes the issue you want to fix
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tsimonq2> Hmm, what package is this?
<acheronuk> plasma-workspace
<acheronuk> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-workspace.git&a=commit&h=ca1bf0e3e4c018127d2aac0a78a2e44385b76174
<tsimonq2> Argh ran out of time. o/
<acheronuk> I can probably do in a ppa later if no-one else gets there 1st
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #781: FIXED in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/781/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktexteditor build #767: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktexteditor/767/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #701: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/701/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #687: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/687/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktexteditor build #768: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktexteditor/768/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #101: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #101: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/51/
<yofel> santa_: regarding merges, back in the KDE SC days when debian and us went mostly seperate ways, we usually merged right after release when ours and debians version would mostly match up. But with all the timeline mismatches lately we merged progressively over the dev cycle - as it usually takes a couple weeks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #180: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #293: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #220: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #214: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/26/
<jimarvan> yofel: whenever you find some time check your pm ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #294: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #181: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #235: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #312: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/312/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yofel: Coming to our quick meeting tonight?
<santa_> yofel: therefore, merges, not syncing. I think there was also a merger in the kci, but harald disabled it due to the lack of attention of other developers
<santa_> what's the status of the KCI by the way?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Was down, apparently not any more.
<santa_> but it was down because of the server or something like that
<clivejo> I asked Blue Systems to reboot it this morning
<yofel> tsimonq2: maybe, as long as I don't fall asleep the moment I get home. I didn't sleep much last night :/
<clivejo> yeah, master was unresponsive
<santa_> but are we fully recovered from the disaster?
<clivejo> santa_: more or least
<clivejo> less
<yofel> it's usually self recovering, and this happens every now and then
<santa_> allright, good job everyone
<clivejo> seems to be using more disk space these days
<jimarvan> :D
<yofel> I'm fairly sure that's really just junk recovery data, but I didn't run ncdu yet
<clivejo> and I cant get the tooling to work on yakkety :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #215: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/290/
<santa_> clivejo: the ci tooling. by the way the launchpad rest service is back
<santa_> (which was what made gbp-ppa error out yesterday)
<santa_> s/\.//\?/
<acheronuk> I very brief tried gbp-ppa on a test clone earlier for yakkety, and it seemed to build the package ok.
<santa_> yep, yesterday it didn't work without -s <number> because the launchpad service was down
<acheronuk> santa_: I still get that it tries to download all the tarballs though, in addition to the actual one needed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #221: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/221/
<santa_> acheronuk: which package?
<acheronuk> santa_: plasma-workspace. It got that source from depot, then started to fetch the source for plasma-workspace-wallpapers or something like that, at which point I CTRL+C'd it
<acheronuk> so possibly not the same problem? quite?
<santa_> acheronuk: oh, not the same problem, let me fix it
<yofel> wtf
<yofel> sitter: what's up with /root/jenkins2.* on river? Recovery output?
<sitter> yofel: yeah
<yofel> ok
<sitter> mostly useless garbage tho IIRC
<yofel> well, it's 267GiB of useless garbage ^^
<sitter> it is :O
<sitter> ls doesn't even return xD
<sitter> yofel: rm -rf
<sitter> same with /jenkins
<sitter> also recovery
<yofel> yeah, I'll do that, I think we have everything we need by now
<yofel> hm, apt-cacher-ng also could use an auto-expiry
<yofel> that's just 51G though
<yofel> lol sudo: unable to execute /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<santa_> acheronuk: fixed, it was the obvious thing, a bad regex mathicng both plasma-workspace and plasma-workspace-wallpaers, so it was downloading both (but not all tarballs like some time ago)ç
<santa_> * matching
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #297: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #292: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #141: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #70: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #293: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #108: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #112: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #125: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #81: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #183: STILL FAILING in 2 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #143: FAILURE in 2 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #142: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #82: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #108: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #184: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #144: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #13: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #109: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #126: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #113: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #220: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #14: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #13: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #7: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #8: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #221: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #11: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #14: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #15: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #7: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #16: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #8: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #12: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<mamarley> ^Does this mean something is getting staged?
<acheronuk> no
<mamarley> Bummer.
<acheronuk> definetly NOT plasma 5.8 :P
<acheronuk> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/9/
<sponge> If I'm using kubuntu 16.04 my pre-installed and my post-installed apps will be upgraded once stable releases emerge? like with libreoffice 5.2 or vlc, etc?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/27/
<BluesKaj> sponge, join us in #kubuntu, lots of devs hang out there too
<sponge> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/94/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey hey hey
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> On the bus now.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yofel: You awake?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> !ninjas
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Grr
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Y'all around?
<acheronuk> somewhere.....
<blaze> uhm?
<blaze> what was dat?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Developer meeting soon.
<santa_> acheronuk: are you staging 5.27?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :O
<acheronuk> santa_: having a look at it with clive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Ping ping ping ring ring ring.
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: it would be nice if you could drop a note here before doing that kind of things given that the KA ng is very new, and there are new stuff to test and add into the loop
<santa_> I'm glad you are doing it, there are some new things to test
<clivejo> we are testing the behaviour of the new/modified scripts
<santa_> that's good, I working on something to get the debian merges done
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+sshkeys
<tsimonq2> santa_: Ping, can you please hop in BBB?
<valorie> tsimonq2: yus?
<valorie> back from getting flu shot etc.
<tsimonq2> valorie: We in BBB.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> what's the link agaiN?
<valorie> have to try it in FF
<valorie> chromium Does Not Work
<tsimonq2> valorie: kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Is KCI set up for zesty yet?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: If not, do you know how to do that?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: no and no
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Do you know who does?
<clivejo> Harold, Phillip, Scarlett, Rohan
<clivejo> Scarleet did it last cycle
<tsimonq2> sgclark: Ping, could you please walk us through that?
<sgclark> ehm a file needs to be edited I think is all... I don't at all remember. working atm. will let you know if the lightbulb goes off.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: sup?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: nvm
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Grammar police. ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #2: ABORTED in 3 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/2/
<sgclark> yeah afraid I have no clue. If I did do it, things have definately changed since then. sitter will have to help you.
<tsimonq2> santa_: That's you in linode?
<santa_> tsimonq2: sometimes
<santa_> sometimes is someone else maybe you or rik
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you still in linode?
<acheronuk> for now
 * acheronuk is half asleep
<santa_> for teh lulz, 1st do-all version
<santa_> https://gitlab.com/siduction-tools/pkg-kde-automation/commit/125fba1d33125d2c8b3546666a05806b3cec731b
<acheronuk> ha!
<clivejo> sgclark: when the pangea-tooling asks : Username for 'https://git.launchpad.net': what do I use?
<tsimonq2> ...clivejo???
<sgclark> clivejo: if you do not have push rights there you will have to fork it and do a pull request
<clivejo> the script started to run, it asked to connect to my LP account which Im done
<clivejo> now its asking for a username
<clivejo> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23376449/
<sgclark> clivejo: I don't know what to tell you. It did not require that before I guess. It works for me now because I have a blue-systems github account. sitter will have to help you.
<sgclark> sorry
<sgclark> afaik there is no global account to use..
<clivejo> ok, thanks
<sgclark> and I do not have the authority to add people to blue systems haha
<sgclark> though you may want to create a github account if you do not have one. I reckon you will need to do the pull request thing I mentioned earlier.
<clivejo> no problem, Ive had enough for tonight
<tsimonq2> I haz Gittyhub
<sgclark> ok sleep well. 
<valorie> I don't understand the use of github for that stuff
<clivejo> because sitter set it up there
<clivejo> LP didnt have git at the time
<valorie> right, but should it now be on KDE git?
<valorie> oh, right
<valorie> I was forgetting the timeline
<valorie> duh
<tsimonq2> I still can't log into the community wiki... :((
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's always broken somewhere
<valorie> tsimonq2: please ask in #kde-sysadmin
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Try to log in from the home page and then refresh the page you want to edit on other tab
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh the KDE?
<valorie> and they'll fix you up, presuming you have a KDE Identity
<valorie> nobody can help the ubuntu wiki.....
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Other then a move to media wiki
<clivejo> Id be +1 for that
<valorie> @ahoneybun oh yes, indeed!
<valorie> but they have so much stuff depending on the wiki, I doubt they want to do a move/upgrade
<clivejo> most of it is so old its useless
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well we moved kinda
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But the KDE back end was there already
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I remember mhall sent a email about it but nothing came from it
<valorie> clivejo: yes, much of it is crap
<acheronuk> ok. will try to pick up some of what we talked about and were doing on linode tomorrow :)
<tsimonq2> nini acheronuk :)
<acheronuk> if nothing else, it is helping us get a handle on the current state of things ;)
<valorie> thanks, acheronuk
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #618: FAILURE in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #108: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #106: FIXED in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #702: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #688: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/688/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #222: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/95/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: context?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #216: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #223: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #217: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/137/
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, sitter, acheronuk, valorie, santa_: I fixed notifications in #kubuntu-ci when I was poking around. It was entered as "# kubuntu-ci"... :/
<tsimonq2> Early bed for me. o/
<DarinMiller> o/  night Simon.
<valorie> thank you tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #102: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #239: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #240: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #82: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #83: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/83/
<jimarvan> good morning :)
<acheronuk> morning :)
<jimarvan> acheronuk: anything exciting? :)
<yofel> so I did fall asleep the moment I got home yesterday, bummer. Did anything come out from the meeting?
<acheronuk> stuff to think about re: coordinating doing debian merges etc. 
<acheronuk> some wondering if it's really worth giving users 5.7 backports at this point when if things go nicely 5.8 would ideally be soon anyway
<acheronuk> trying santa's new proposed staging workflow
<acheronuk> so more pondering than deciding/doing perhaps, but it always helps to know what others are thinking
<acheronuk> jimarvan: nothing startlingly exiting
<jimarvan> :)
<jimarvan> sounds very reasonable about 5.8
<acheronuk> yofel: your input was missed, but things are as they are. I was short of sleep last week, & would have been better catching up sooner than I in the end did
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<soee_> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee_
<ahoneybun> mhall119_: context?
<ahoneybun> opps with 2 Factor Login for Google I can't use Kmail anymore
<yofel> I think it works with an auth key, but I haven't  tried that in years
<mhall119> ahoneybun: 19:12 < IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I remember mhall sent a email about it but  nothing came from it
<jimarvan> BluesKaj: hello (a bit late...)
<BluesKaj> hi jimarvan
<jimarvan> ahoneybun: I think it never worked with 2 factor?
<jimarvan> am I wrong?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: it was disabled like that for a reason, I was sorting out stuff with FreeNode so the bot wasnt banned as spammer
<yofel> huh? why did that work for harald then?
<clivejo> I had to reset the password etc
<clivejo> it will work, but the bot needs to log in as a registered nick
<clivejo> I think its sorted now, so doesnt make any difference
<clivejo> just saying that it was left like that for a reason and not everything needs "fixing"
<yofel> aah
<clivejo> do we have a private email address for KC or dev?
<clivejo> the bot is registered directly to Harold and he has to forward on any emails to admin it
<yofel> no
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you should be able to use it with twofactor auth
<clivejo> you need to enable IMAP access and setup tokens to use as the password
<BluesKaj> Hey folks , fwiw check this script out , block ads via dns for debian based OSs, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/adblock-everywhere-raspberry-pi-hole-way/
<clivejo> ahoneybun: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/185833?hl=en
<clivejo> https://security.google.com/settings/security/apppasswords
<clivejo> Setup Kmail as an "app" then use that token as the password to login via Kmail
<clivejo> make sure you give it access to your mail
<clivejo> santa_: so the old tooling would move packages with problems into a manual folder, how does your tooling handle thoe?
<clivejo> those
<santa_> clivejo: they are reported in the end of do-all
<clivejo> even packages out of sync with archive?
<santa_> you are confusing one thing with another
<santa_> one thing is that the package doesn't source-build
<santa_> another different one is if it's out of sync with the archive or not
<clivejo> Im comparing that the old tooling used to do, compared to what the new tooling does now
<santa_> I have in my to-do list a tool to check if the git repositories match the archive, but that's an entirely different problem
<clivejo> so the new tooling doesnt look at whats in the archive and wont flag up if someone has, for example done a no change build on something?
<santa_> no
<clivejo> ok just checking
<santa_> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<santa_> before staging anything, please ping me
<clivejo> is there anything else we need to know about the process?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wut?
<santa_> not very much, but we did some partial work yesterday
<santa_> so if we are going to continue I want to be in the "anonshell" like yesterday
<clivejo> does your tooling add debian as a remote as default?
<santa_> git-clone-all does
<santa_> and neon
<jimarvan> see ya later peeps :)
<santa_> but it may have some glitches, I have various things in mind to improve the new tooling yet
<santa_> it's reasonably mature now though
<clivejo> so if I'm following your instructions and do do-all git merge debian/master that will work, without any other commands?
<santa_> no please, hold on for that
<santa_> I have been working on that yesterday and I plan to continue today
<clivejo> Im not doing it, Im asking if it would work
<santa_> no, it won't
<santa_> you will get conflicts for each and every framework
<clivejo> due to the VCS fields and so forth
<santa_> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so on the eventual debian merges, we will have to divvy those up and work through more or less by hand?
<clivejo> Im not in favour of merging with Debian automatically
<clivejo> if we are going down that road, just sync the entire frameworks with debian
<jimarvan> is it a lot of work to merge with debian manually?
<jimarvan> hmm sorry reading what santa said
<clivejo> but I would like to think we can get on top of this in the not so distant further and maybe get ahead of debian again
<clivejo> future
<santa_> <clivejo> if we are going down that road, just sync the entire frameworks with debian
<santa_> it's not the same
<clivejo> it might as well be
<santa_> and also it depends on your definition of "automatically"
<clivejo> automatically taking debians packaging and adding a ubuntu1.. at the end of it
<clivejo> and changing the VCS to LP, but everything else is the same
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> In my head merging with debian mean keeping our packaging, but merging theirs to the exent and purpose of getting rid of unwanted and problematic differences
<clivejo> acheronuk: yes but we need some difference sometimes
<clivejo> for example that ABI break you found
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes, and under what I just that they would be 'wanted' and 'not probematic ones'
<santa_> merging from debian doesn't mean dropping our changes
<santa_> doing a merge it's not copying the contents of one branch to another
<santa_> hence why it's not the same than syncing the packages
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no. just redcucing the delta to a minimal level while retaining what we want and need
<clivejo> but how do you do that automatically?
<santa_> we won't do that automatically
<santa_> we will just have an script to pre-process the debian master branch to avoid spurious conflicts
<santa_> and we could run that script in do-all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> requires a bit of non-machine inteligence to do correctly/well
<santa_> if you want to consider that "automatic" ok
<santa_> yes, it would be like provinding a new upstream release, you will need to correct some things manually
<clivejo> so whats the point of having kubuntu_unstable and stable branches in this new workflow?
<santa_> the same they allways had
<clivejo> where are you going to put this specially prepared debian/master branch?
<santa_> nowhere, it won't be on the server side
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey yofel, since last time I checked I have to clear vacations with you, I'll be gone from January 9-20 for finals.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #241: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #103: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/103/
<clivejo> ScottK: can you review new Debian packages?
<blaze> clivejo: packaging for kdevelop-php is missing. can you clone it from debian?
<clivejo> on LP?
<blaze> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #3: ABORTED in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/3/
<blaze> LP is back to normal (slow mode) I guess
<clivejo> blaze: we had no branches on Debian
<clivejo> so I have created xenial and yakkety branches with whats in the archive
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdevelop-php
<clivejo> and then merged master into yakkety_archive to create unstable
<clivejo> are you packaging it?
<blaze> clivejo: do you mean at kubuntu? I'll look what I can do here.
<clivejo> yes, I want to get kdevelop into zesty
<clivejo> kci is building it
<clivejo> but not those plugins
<blaze> are some builds failing?
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/search/?q=kdevelop
<clivejo> no seems build last time it was run
<clivejo> blaze: you know about the team Ovi setup?
<blaze> no
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop
<clivejo> the wishlist is for KCI to build it daily and copy the packages over to that PPA
<clivejo> and have uptodate releases as well
<clivejo> I was going to update to 5.0.2 but had issues with our tooling
<clivejo> I also want to get 5.x uploaded into zesty
<blaze> will it be synced from debian? I see 5.0.1 is already in stretch
<blaze> and plugins are here as well
<clivejo> I think we sync'ed from debian and some cherry picking from Neon
<clivejo> for the 5.0.1 packages in the PPA
<clivejo> Ovi was working on it at Akademy
<blaze> okay, got it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #295: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #182: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/182/
<acheronuk> clivejo: can't get back onto BBB: Error: createMeeting() failed Error internalError: Net::ReadTimeout
<clivejo> seems to be ded
<clivejo> bead
<clivejo> dead
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/292/
<acheronuk> still dead here for BBB
<clivejo> Im back on
<blaze> I think I'm missing something
<clivejo> santa_: when we run gbp-nr, what should the changelog entry be dated as?
<santa_> clivejo: it should pick the current date
<clivejo> The old script dated it as current date, new script seems to be whatever the changelog was
<acheronuk> ha! I just found that remove duplicates patch....
<clivejo> Ive just uploaded that
<acheronuk> yes. found it on debian, then saw you had already got there.
<acheronuk> just checked 3 random changelogs, and a dates are correct as today.
<clivejo> why it not do it for breeze?
<acheronuk> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/breeze-icons/commit/?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive&id=d66e1b8f2b94a6536f10cb7127b08465063aefc8
<santa_> because they changelog block already existed
<santa_> * the
<acheronuk> another: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcoreaddons/commit/?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive&id=0a99dc7c564d8cc99d0106351bdcd1f24c8d3d5a
<clivejo> should the staging not override that to current date/time?
<clivejo> it should also override the packager too
<santa_> well, you have a very particular point of view on the changelog trailers
<santa_> according to acheronuk last time we discussed this the changelog trailer "should be the person who started the work" (sic)
<santa_> and you seemed to agree
<clivejo> in the case of archive upload
<santa_> accroding to me I think there isn't any single official document from debian or ubuntu stating that that should be the convention
<santa_> and also according to me the changelog trailer should be overriden once the package is uploaded
<santa_> with the name of the uploader and the current date
<santa_> which is what dch --release does byt the way
<santa_> s/byt/by/
<santa_> s/accoding/according/
<acheronuk> this for example is misleading: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcoreaddons/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
<santa_> and where is the mislead exactly?
<clivejo> it also messes up when we try to merge debian due to being searched by date
<clivejo> I didnt stage 5.27
<clivejo> rik did
<clivejo> and it needs to record that in the changelog
<clivejo> as well as the date he did it
<santa_> don't you realize that you are inventing on the fly, and completely on your own, a new custom convention for changelogs that isn't documented and that isn't followed anywhere else on debian and ubuntu?
<santa_> what does dch --release does?
<clivejo> Im not inventing anything, Im passing on what the old tooling did
<acheronuk> oh, wait, you did the CVE patch removal in unstable, so maybe that one is fair enough.
<clivejo> when I merged breeze with debian the changelog moved our entry down to second
<clivejo> because of the date
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai
<santa_> if that's correct, we could update the trailer when calling gbp-nr
<santa_> for the merge's sake
<santa_> but otherwise the trailer shouldn't be touched (to make git commit revert) easier to work
<santa_> and finally when uploading the package the changelog trailer should be updated again with the name of the uploader and the current date
<santa_> (... which is one of the actual conventions from debian/ubuntu)
<santa_> therefore what was in the changelog trailer was "irrelevant"
<santa_> clivejo: about your point about not breaking the merges with debian, why do you think the merge driver sorts it by date?
<santa_> because I would bet it does it by version number
<santa_> (in other words, updating the date in the changelog trailer won't fix the issue (according to my bet))
<santa_> when doing gbp-nr I mean
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/138/
<clivejo> Im not arguing any more, all I know is the way we used to do it, it worked for years that way.  Why is was done this way I have no idea, it was decided by far smarter people than I
<acheronuk> clivejo: I can see the issue with kwayland. some new symbols introduced after 5.27 that we've updated unstable for, but which clearly are not known in just 5.27
<acheronuk> bound to get a few problems like that were 'unstable' packaging had got ahead of 5.27
<santa_> what is the issue with kwayland?
<acheronuk> santa_: as I said above. 5.27 was released on October 8th, but since then kwayland devs have made changes giving new symbols, which have been accounted for on unstable/CI
<valorie> earlier I noticed: [18:28] [Notice] -queuebot to #ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrumstick [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<valorie> not sure why that is not in our packageset
<valorie> later it was accepted
<acheronuk> santa_: so building 5.27 with that merged packaging shows them as gone missing where in fact on 5.27 they don't exist yet
<santa_> ok
<santa_> acheronuk: have you staged 5.27 already?
<santa_> hmm, about the previous discussion....
<santa_>  <santa_> because I would bet it does it by version number
<santa_> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/latest-debian-changelog-entry-without-new-version.html
<santa_> yes, there's even a lintian warning, so when merging changelogs the entries will be sorted by date, for sure
<santa_> so to avoid having the debian changelog block on top of ours we must increase the version number, not the date
<acheronuk> santa_: retry builds has changed so it guesses the ppa, correct?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes
<santa_> acheronuk: but have you staged 5.27 already or not?
<acheronuk> santa_: so how would I run that against a ppa that isn't the staging one?
<acheronuk> yes
<acheronuk> on the old version I could do that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Get me up to speed?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, faster faster
<santa_> clivejo: regarding the "it's mislealing point", the actual ppa packages have the changelog trailer updated, the clones aren't updated, that's what gbp-nr and gbp-ppa does. not arguing, just explaining
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's been going on?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Progress report? Where can I help?
<santa_> clivejo: now arguing a bit again I think we should change again that dch call in gbp-archive
<santa_> (to update the changelog trailer to the person doing the upload)
<acheronuk> santa_: that would be highly misleading
<santa_> that is the actual convetion
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie I'd like to be more active in Code-in this year
<santa_> "highly misleading" is inventing on the fly your own convention
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Any junior jobs can you throw them my way?
<santa_> which is what we are doing now
<santa_> Simon, than kajongg bug?
<acheronuk> you can argue the toss on who should be on the trailer for earlier work, but changing to to whatever random person happens to just run the script to package up the upload is certainly misleading
<santa_> ... according to you
<santa_> so who should be on the changelog trailer on the final upload to the archive according to you?
<santa_> I have three possible reasonable values
<santa_> a) the person who prepared the upload with gbp-nr
<santa_> b) Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<santa_> c) Kubuntu Automation <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<santa_> acheronuk: any preference on ny of the above?
<santa_> a) has a good thing, it makes the package signing easier
<acheronuk> until now it would the person who did the initial staging, so (a). but you proposed then replacing that again to whatever person happens to put together the archive sources
<santa_> b) and c) has the advantage that we would get the ftbfs'es mails on the mailing lists
<santa_> and let's index d) the person who did the initial staging
<santa_> there's also an advantage in a) and it's that the person who did the upload would get possible rejection mails and such
<santa_> (I think)
<santa_> d) doesn't have any advantage
<acheronuk> signing is a bit of a non issue, as you either prepare ppa packages which are independent of the git trailer. or the devopler uploader either does then or resigns
<santa_> it's not when running gbp-archive
<santa_> it is when running gbp-archive
<santa_> it's not when running gbp-ppa, +1 on what you said
<santa_> acheronuk: what about b) or c)
<acheronuk> there is not reason why gpb-archive must always sign them
<santa_> but when it does, it's easier if the person doing the upload is in the trailer
<acheronuk> not that much easier, and it's certainly not really good reason to take over other people's changelog entries
<santa_> the signing it won't fail - the other way it may or may not
<santa_> and you aren't taking over anything, you are preparing the upload using gbp-archive and therefore you put yourself in the trailer
<acheronuk> either (1) you are preparing the upload for another dev to upload, in which case they would have to force resign them again anyway. or (2) you are doing them for yourself in which case you are either already there, or can just do as (1)
<santa_> like the actual convention says
<acheronuk> and yes, it is taking over the entry for no other reason than a spurious cause
<santa_> (1) is true
<santa_> (2) is not
<acheronuk> (2) is true
<santa_> no it's not, if you are doing it for yourself it will work out of the box if you have your signing key in the host where you are running gbp-archive
<santa_> if you don't touch the changelog trailer it may work or not
<santa_> and no, you aren't taking over anything
<acheronuk> no, that would involved taking over the trailer entries, which is the thing which we are saying was not and should not be done.
<santa_> please give me a link to any official documentation saying that what you say is the actual official convention
<santa_> and well "should not be done" is what you say
<santa_> according to your invented-on-the-fly convention
<acheronuk> it is the convention kubuntu has been working by, and makes the best sense out of what is an imperfect set of options
<santa_> it was what the old tooling was doing
<santa_> there isn't any actual convention
<santa_> even clive said himself he was just pointing out what the old tooling was doing
<acheronuk> yes, and what it did is basically the option the makes best sense out what is a imperfect set of possibilities.
<santa_> no, it's not
<santa_> and please read the actual conventions
<santa_> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/changelogstandard.html
<santa_> just scroll to 3)
<santa_> There are two reasons for this: it will update the trailer and distribution (UNRELEASED to the previously used one) and it will update the mainttrailer to whoever uploads the package (who might even not be listed as a committer in the changelog).
<santa_> AND
<santa_> 4.4 Debian changelog: debian/changelog
<santa_> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html
<santa_> "The maintainer name and email address used in the changelog should be the details of the person who prepared this release of the package. They are not necessarily those of the uploader or usual package maintainer."
<santa_> it would be very funny to find any reference in the debian policy to "the person who did the initial staging"
<santa_> too bad the old KA tooling didn't followed the actual conventions
<santa_> * didn't follow XD
<acheronuk> not the same as whatever random person gets told to run gbp-achive though. and quite honestly, the way is has been done the best sense for me for attribution. 
<acheronuk> so I stick by what I said and reasoning
<santa_> so "the random person it was told to run gbp-nr" is much better according to your common sense
<santa_> and because of that theorical stubborness we won't get any of the advantages of a) b) and c)
<santa_> great
<acheronuk> sorry, we going to have to agree to disagree for tonight I think :)
<santa_> zero reasoning. whatever, if you want to change the way the changelog trailers are handled in KA, do it yourseld
<santa_> I'm not wasting a single minute of my time in following a convention which you just invented on the fly and written nowhere
<santa_> s/yourseld/yourself/
<acheronuk> grr... broadband just died for at least 20 mins
 * acheronuk needs fibre
<mparillo> I switched from Coax to FTTP, and if it were up to me, it would be a serious consideration in any house-hunt.
<tsimonq2> !info taglib unstable
<ubottu> Package taglib does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> !info libtagc0-dev unstable
<ubottu> libtagc0-dev (source: taglib): audio meta-data library - development files for C bindings. In component main, is optional. Version 1.11.1-0.1 (unstable), package size 25 kB, installed size 69 kB
<tsimonq2> !info libtagc0-dev zesty
<ubottu> libtagc0-dev (source: taglib): audio meta-data library - development files for C bindings. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.1-2.4ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 12 kB, installed size 63 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Is that unstable debian Sid?
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> K
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #107: FAILURE in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #619: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #109: FIXED in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #703: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/703/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #689: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/689/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #218: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #199: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #224: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #219: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #225: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #300: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/139/
<ScottK> clivejo: I'm traveling for work this week, so likely not anytime soon
<tsimonq2> kde bug 369665
<ubottu> KDE bug 369665 in Multi-screen support "Impossible to modify the layout of the second screen" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369665
<tsimonq2> !info plasmashell
<ubottu> Package plasmashell does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> !info plasma-workspace
<ubottu> plasma-workspace (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 6745 kB, installed size 32611 kB
<tsimonq2> Ok cool.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Please upload my fixed SDDM to zesty when you get a minute. It's in ppa:tsimonq2/sddm-fixes.
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: you need to go into #kde-sysadmin
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I went in there the other day. No results...
<ahoneybun> well that's where the people with power hangout
<ahoneybun> unless sgclark has some time, I think she is an admin on there somewhere
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: till then you could just make a pastebin and I could put it in
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Minor edits. That would mean giving me permission to annoy you. :P
<ahoneybun> it's going to happen anyway, might as well be productive
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Tomorrow.
<ahoneybun> k
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/115/
<tsimonq2> !info plasma-workspace yakkety
<tsimonq2> !info plasma-workspace zesty
<ubottu> plasma-workspace (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 6745 kB, installed size 32611 kB
<ubottu> plasma-workspace (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 6745 kB, installed size 32611 kB
<tsimonq2> Good.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/134/
<tsimonq2> santa_: Not sure what you've been up to so far, but plasma-framework is FTBFS because of symbols, which is causing krunner to be FTBFS due to a dep wait. This is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks , and if you could fix that, that would be great. ;)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #114: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #108: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #620: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 9.5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/1/
<tsimonq2> Hah lol
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<tsimonq2> Night for real. o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #178: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #179: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #115: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #111: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/14/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: plasma-framework is another example of the KCI unstable branch being ahead of 5.27 now, so having symbols didn't exist when 5.27 was releases. will sort that this afternoon I expect
<jimarvan> gooooood morning :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @tsimonq2, Please show me where this has been packaged and tested.
<tsimonq2> Later @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
<tsimonq2> !info taglib zesty
<ubottu> Package taglib does not exist in zesty
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<tsimonq2> o/ BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Off to school. o/
<jimarvan> see ya tsimonq2
<jimarvan> hi BluesKaj
<jimarvan> ^^
<BluesKaj> Hi jimarvan
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #301: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/140/
<acheronuk> frameworks 5.27 built. still needs some oranges sorting and merges if we are doing them
 * acheronuk plucks up courage to install
 * mamarley 's ears perk up.
<acheronuk> that installed ok. :)
<mamarley> \o/
<clivejo> new icons?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Link?
<acheronuk> a few
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I forgot where to find the staging PPA statuses
<clivejo> should be in the topic, thats if someone hasnt removed them
<acheronuk> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.27.0_zesty.html
<acheronuk> ok folks. back later 
<jimarvan> see ya acheronuk
<clivejo> Trello card for FW5.27 Debian merge - https://trello.com/c/6dxq5OzZ
<clivejo> Please check/tick the package you are working on, and make comments on its status
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> eek. telegram notification for each item. wondered what the **** was going on :P
<santa_> clivejo: please let me handle the debian merges like we discussed the other day
<santa_> we need some tooling improvements for that, doing it the way we are now it's going to be a waste of time
<santa_> clivejo: so please delete the card, if you want to do something productive work on fw 5.27 or plasma 5.8.2 or the issues reported by the KCI there's plently of work to do
<soee> o/
<acheronuk> evening soee :)
<ahoneybun> did anyone see that bug about kmahjongg?
<clivejo> just
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> clivejo: think I could try to fix it 
<ahoneybun> looks like a very junior job
<clivejo> sure
<ahoneybun> so do I grab the source from our archive?
<ahoneybun> for kmahjongg
<clivejo> if you fix it for zesty and then open a SRU to fix it in yakkety
<ahoneybun> but I'm not on ZZ
<clivejo> but you can fix it for zesty
<ahoneybun> clivejo: do I download the orig.tar file?
<ahoneybun> I'm very rusty
<clivejo> and I can upload to zesty and acheronuk can test it
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I'm looking at editing the control file right?
<clivejo> yup
<ahoneybun> just add: kdegames-mahjongg-data-kf5
<ahoneybun> under build-deps?
<clivejo> append the correct package name
<clivejo> not build deps
<ahoneybun> ohh
<ahoneybun> where?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23385028/
<ahoneybun> that's what it looks like by default
<clivejo> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kmahjongg.git/tree/debian/control?h=debian/16.04.0-1
<ahoneybun> wait 
<ahoneybun> did someone fix it already?
<clivejo> in debian
<clivejo> not in kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that is debian
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kmahjongg/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<ahoneybun> so what do I do?
<ahoneybun> nothing>
<clivejo> I would fix it in _unstable branch
<ahoneybun> they also added a new build dep
<ahoneybun> qtbase5-dev (>= 5.2.0~)
<clivejo> might be better to do a debian merge then
<ahoneybun> they changed a few things
<ahoneybun> 3 new deps
<clivejo> Id do a debian merge on zesty branch, add a new changelog entry
<clivejo> saying what you have done
<ahoneybun> mm not sure how to do that
<clivejo> put it to a PPA and ask acheronuk to test it
<ahoneybun> :(
<clivejo> and if it installs and works for him Ill upload it to zesty
<acheronuk> clivejo: are you not on zesty as well?
<clivejo> not yet
<clivejo> usually wait to the toolchain has been fixed
<acheronuk> oh. I thought you had switched. np
<clivejo> or frose
<mamarley> I'm pretty sure it is unfrozen now.
 * acheronuk opens a beer
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Same here. Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (responding to a Telegram message, I'm not opening a beer :P)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I should hope not! :P
<valorie> sorry ahoneybun, I missed your comment yesterday about code-in. will you participate with Ubuntu, or KDE?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Tbh KDE has been a little tough to find a space to help other then coding
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've already out with a Alex L in VDG
<valorie> ? Code-in tasks have to be in four areas, only one of them coding
<valorie> we need mentors, and we need task descriptions
<valorie> and responsive mentors who will tell the admins when to make their tasks "active" and work with the students while they are doing them
<valorie> sub to kde-soc-mentor if you are interested
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think I might be
 * valorie goes off to buy chocolate for the mentor summit, so I don't have to so it on the way to the airport
<valorie> yes, one of the tracks is the Chocolate Room
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> http://blog.broulik.de/2016/10/global-menus-returning/?_utm_source=1-2-2
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I saw that, can't wait
<santa_> clivejo: around?
<clivejo> just logged in
<tsimonq2> santa_: Hai. :)
<santa_> yo
<santa_> I wanted to update you about my stuff
<santa_> 1. I have a quick and cheap solution to check which packages have failing autopkgtests
<santa_> (this is one of the things which hindered more the inclusion of new packages in the end of yakkety cicle)
<santa_> 2. related to that, I will work tomorrow on the new scriptery to handle the debian merges
<santa_> (this way we can see if merging from debian fixes the autopkgtest or not)
<santa_> (many times I synced the autopkgtests with debian at the end of yakkety cicle to fix some failures, but I had to fix on my own a few ones)
<clivejo> 1) how can this be done?  within LP?
<santa_> 3. related to that I have a script to update the vcs fields of our packaging, so to make the scriptery mentioned in 2. I need to update the vcs fields in _zesty_archive first
<santa_> 1. is done in my build box
<santa_> yes, kind of unofficial and fast and cheap solution
<santa_> the proper thing would be setting the thing up on an "official kubuntu server"
<clivejo> RE 1) is there any way we can precipitate what your box is doing on a linode container? 
<clivejo> replicate 
<santa_> you would need 3 containers, but with some time we could replicate it, yes
<santa_> I have my own wannabuild/buildd setup
<santa_> have you ever heard about this?
<tsimonq2> santa_: We should also set up a complete OpenStack setup to run a Britney setup on.
<tsimonq2> That would be fun.
<santa_> that would be the "premium" solution
<clivejo> the end solution needs to be something we can document and have others able to configure and use
<tsimonq2> santa_: Hire pleia2 to do it. XD
<tsimonq2> (kidding)
<valorie> yes! on the document and replication
<valorie> docs I mean
<santa_> so insinting with my question, about wannabuild and buildd, do you know what it is or how it works?
<clivejo> RE 2) I'm not keen on having a totally automatic merge at this time.  With a manual merge in involve thinking and looking into the best option to solve the issue.  Debian isnt always right in these cases, and there is a lot to be learned by doing the merges manually if we have the person power to do it
<santa_> * insisting
<clivejo> acheronuk and myself dont mind doing in manually and can learn a lot by doing it
<santa_> clivejo: RE 2) fine I will finish the script. it can be executed manually for one package
<santa_> so if you want to go one by one for learning, fine
<santa_> but in the end I think the thing will be that it would be executed by just one person with do-all and fixning manually the conflitcts
<clivejo> now if your tooling can somehow make the merge go easier (ie you talked about pre-processing the debian/master into a temp branch with the VCS matching ours then I can see that would be a great help
<santa_> (more or less the same we do when we merge kubuntu_unstable)
<santa_> clivejo: yes, that's the idea
<santa_> hence why I asked you to wait a bit
<santa_> (just a bit)
<clivejo> Ill wait a bit, but I do want to get on with this
<santa_> of course
<acheronuk> some manual sanity checking of changelogs is unavoidable anyway
<santa_> it's almost done, I have been busy today with the autopkgtrolling, because one thing will help with the other
<clivejo> when we merge with debian, will the script auto-detect a debian version and bump the ubuntu one ie to 1ubuntu1?
<santa_> nope
<santa_> but it's pretty easy to write an ad-hoc script for this case
<santa_> (now we are behind debian, but usually we will be ahead)
<santa_> clivejo: and that's indeed the thing to do to get the changelog entries in the correct order, the date of the changelog block trailer isn't taken into account
<santa_> (read the fabulous man of dpkg-mergechangelogs)
<clivejo> yes, but I also feel that ninja's need some hands on experience, so that they can detect and know how to fix these things
<acheronuk> I gave a couple a test merge earlier today, and changelogs order was the only biggish thing to sort
<clivejo> a smaller set of packages like frameworks is good practice
<acheronuk> ^^ for later, when we have 200+ do do for applications! eek!
<clivejo> by the time we get to applications we'll be crying out for automation!
<santa_> I smell a do-all there, indeed
<santa_> so, getting back to the item 3. ....
<clivejo> I dont understand that one
<acheronuk> automation is great, but we need to understand what it does and how to replicate manually. not just a black box
<clivejo> the VCS should be pointing to LP git?
<acheronuk> some got changed to http? is that it?
<clivejo> I thought Simon batch changed those?
<tsimonq2> Yup, but I may have not gotten them all.
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/phfszaatb
<santa_> ↑ so if don't mind I'm going to push one commit like this for all the frameworks
<santa_> * if you don't mind
<santa_> + I will put "NOCI" in the commit message in order to not trigger non-sense rebuilds on the KCI
<clivejo> what is the reasoning behind this?
<santa_> http*s*
<tsimonq2> *PLEASE* confirm with the others, but lgtm
<santa_> even if its worng it would be trivial to fix
<santa_> * wrong
<clivejo> does your tooling need it somewhere?
<clivejo> or is it a change Debian have made and you are mirroring it?
<santa_> you mean the merger script? yes, it would preprocess the debian branch altering the vcs fields to avoid conflicts which aren't actually conflicts
<santa_> I'm not "mirroring" anything because our vcs fields are just different
<clivejo> no, I mean debian are doing that too eg - https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/tree/debian/control
<santa_> oh, well, I didn't mind about that as I said
<santa_> our fields are different so I'm just caring about *ours*
<clivejo> I guess what Im asking is what are the advantages to us by changing them
<clivejo> why not ssh: for example?
<santa_> that would be for authenticated users only
<santa_> git+ssh doesn't support anonymous access
<santa_> and the Vcs-Git field is suposed to provide an anonymous url for cloning, if I'm not mistaken
<clivejo> I have no objections to you doing that, but I would like to see it applied to all of our packaging in one quick pass
<acheronuk> so to be clear, switching the remaining ones would make things consistent, and allow for less hiccups in the merge script
<santa_> ↑ THIS
<santa_> clivejo: about that, the closest thing we have now for this kind of "crusades" is applying it with do-all for frameworks, the plasma, then applications and finally manually on the non fw/plasma/apps packages
<clivejo> so you would be only doing frameworks initially?
<santa_> yes, it's the way it is now, so let's not try to fix the world in one day
<clivejo> Simon has code to pull all packages in our git repo's
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> where is that code then?
<clivejo> which is why I asked him to investigate a way of making master = kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<santa_> tsimonq2: ↑
<tsimonq2> I do?!?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: What do you speak of?!? :P
<clivejo> you KNOW what I speak of
<tsimonq2> What script?!?
<tsimonq2> And how hacky? :P
<clivejo> I would like to see all KDE apps/software being looked at and updated in ZZ
<valorie> grrr, I just found that we don't have peruse yet
<clivejo> with packaging all nicely in LP git
<santa_> tsimonq2: so do you have the script to clone all the repositories or not?
<acheronuk> valorie: I saw Neon doing peruse the other day
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I just bought the Doctor Who comic humble bundle
<acheronuk> ah, comic book reader?
<santa_> what's peruse?
<valorie> yup
<clivejo> !info peruse unstable
<ubottu> Package peruse does not exist in unstable
<valorie> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/doctor-who-comics-2
<santa_> !info peruse zesty
<ubottu> Package peruse does not exist in zesty
<santa_> !info peruse yakkety
<ubottu> Package peruse does not exist in yakkety
<santa_> :/
<valorie> it's new
<santa_> is it a comick book reader?
<valorie> yes
<santa_> oh, ok
<clivejo> humm that will be a nightmare to get into ubuntu archive
<acheronuk> https://twitter.com/KdeNeon/status/790577260826857472
<clivejo> good project for simon
<valorie> well, should go into Debian first
<valorie> hopefully shadeslayer and sgclark will do that
<clivejo> I think scarlett is more involve snapping them
<tsimonq2> XD
<valorie> oops, time for dinner
<valorie> well, a snap would hold me over
<clivejo> tsimonq2: can you nag someone about getting new packages into ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm good at nagging, yes. :P
<acheronuk> I noticed
<tsimonq2> XD
<clivejo> we need kirigami too
<clivejo> and some others
<clivejo> to do with PIM
<acheronuk> we need a hit list
<tsimonq2> Yeah, gimme a TODO list. :P
<clivejo> start a trello card?
<tsimonq2> "Simon's TODO list (AKA things that nobody wants to do)"
<tsimonq2> :D
<clivejo> we'll need kirigami for plasma 5.8
<clivejo> just a "New Package" list
<clivejo> but with you as owner
<ahoneybun> debian just put it in no?
<clivejo> !info kirigami unstable
<ubottu> Package kirigami does not exist in unstable
<acheronuk> was in their approval queue? or was that something else?
<ahoneybun> I saw it somewhere
<clivejo> yeah, I pinged ScottK so he could poke it on a bit, but think hes busy with other stuff
<ScottK> Quite.
<clivejo> ScottK: if you have a big stick, feel free to beat kirigami with it :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Seriously. Y'all should make a "To Package" list.
<ScottK> -ENOTIME.
<acheronuk> yep. it's in their 'new' queue still
<acheronuk> oh, hi ScottK :)
<clivejo> it is packaged, just stuck in Debian's innards 
<clivejo> and until Debian spit it out, we cant sync with it and get it into ubuntu archive
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-27
 * acheronuk tries to remember which bit of 5.8 needs it
<clivejo> KCI is packaging it
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=kirigami&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> discover @ acheronuk
<clivejo> the new KDE Store
<acheronuk> not in 5.8? in 5.8.90 
<clivejo> oh I thought they said they would be trying to get it into 5.8
<acheronuk> not 100% sure
<clivejo> anyway, its bed time for me.  
<acheronuk> can work that out later
<clivejo> tsimonq2: if you look back at the release announcements for apps and compile a list of new packages
<acheronuk> night clive :)
<clivejo> santa_: can you can ping me tomorrow when you think the scripts are ready for testing?
<acheronuk> santa_: and me please :)
<tsimonq2> Yo necesito estudiar Español y escribo para la clase de ingles. ¡Hasta mañana!
<clivejo> acheronuk: good night and get to bed yourself!
<tsimonq2> o/ clivejo 
 * acheronuk sheepishly looks at clock
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: sure. mind if push that change to frameworks?
<santa_> tsimonq2: que tengas suerte estudiando español
<clivejo> tonight?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #704: FIXED in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/704/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #690: FIXED in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/690/
<santa_> clivejo: yep, now, but I can wait if you prefer
<clivejo> ^^^  Really wants to figure out how to add jobs to that thing!
<acheronuk> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<acheronuk> night all
<clivejo> santa_: ok, can you send an email to devel just saying what you have done etc
<acheronuk> clivejo: when you figure it out, please show me 
<clivejo> so everyone knows they need to pull to refresh local copies they might be working on
 * clivejo is gone this time
<mhall119> valorie: I'd be happy to help the peruse developer make a snap of their package if they're interested
<tsimonq2_> santa_: Gracias.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #99: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #96: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #43: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sweeper build #101: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sweeper/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdeedu build #105: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdeedu/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #226: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #100: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #97: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #44: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sweeper build #102: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sweeper/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdeedu build #106: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdeedu/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #220: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #227: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #221: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #287: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #302: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #96: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/131/
<xor-freenet> the yesterday security updates of mysql broke akonadi/kontact/kmail completely on kubuntu 14.04... any idea in which channel a maintainer of one of those would hang out so i can notify them?  
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #85: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/85/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> #ubuntu-hardened if the security team broke it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or #ubuntu-devel for normal issues
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or #ubuntu-release if it broke everything
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Take your pick. :)
<xor-freenet> thank you! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 sleeps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #113: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #15: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #15: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/49/
<xor-freenet> the most related bugtracker entry for the full kmail/kontact/akonadi breakage due to the mysql security update is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1633855  in case anyone is interested. i'll leave this channel now but continue to be online in case someone wants to privmsg me who the best person to contact about this would be.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633855 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi fails to start after upgrade to yakkety" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #16: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #16: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #17: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #18: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #84: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #85: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/85/
<acheronuk> morning :)
<rbasak> clivejo: let me know if if you need any help with bug 1633855
<ubottu> bug 1633855 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi fails to start after upgrade to yakkety" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633855
<rbasak> yofel: ^
<Skuggen> clivejo: yofel: Do you need any assistance with LP: #1633855?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633855 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi fails to start after upgrade to yakkety" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633855
<vip> Hi, do you have problems with virtualbox? Modules does not compiles (either packages or from upstream)
<jimarvan> good morning
<jimarvan> hi vip
<jimarvan> hmm are you using the PPA vbox?
<jimarvan> oh both
<vip> I've had older version from virtualbox.org, tried to upgrade (added sources for apt)
<jimarvan> hmm I am using the latest from virtualbox.org
<vip> purged old, tried to install from repo, same problem
<jimarvan> Version 5.0.26 r108824
<jimarvan> works fine for me
<jimarvan> let me check the website
<vip> There's 5.1.8 now
<jimarvan> oh my
<jimarvan> hahaha
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> ye just saw
<jimarvan> downloading
<vip> from .org compiles, but there's vboxdrv: Unknown symbol mcount (err 0) in dmesg
<jimarvan> I will install the 64 bit version
<jimarvan> hmm
<soee> o/
<jimarvan> hey soee :D
<jimarvan> installing vip let me confirm the problem
<jimarvan> hmm cannot satisfy dependencies...
<jimarvan> vip: confirming issue
<jimarvan> I will try with the xenial version
<vip> maybe it is: "Ok, that's the reason for your problem. Your gcc version is outdated. Your kernel was compiled with gcc-4.8.1-10ubuntu9 while you are now trying to compile the modules with gcc-4.4.7. This will not work"
<jimarvan> lol I forgot i still have xenial on my work laptop :P
<jimarvan> hahaha :D sorry
<jimarvan> awesome sounds plausible
<vip> gcc on system 6.1.1, kernel compiled  with 6.2.0
<jimarvan> :/
<vip> oh sorry, kernel build with 5.2.1
<jimarvan> sorry for the delay I was just installing 5.1.8 r111374 (Qt5.5.1) on Xenial
<jimarvan> had no issues here vip :( probably it has to do with what you report
<jimarvan> I will test it on my home's laptop with yakete in the afternoon
<vip> I am thinking about temporary change version of gcc 
<vip> jimarvan: I am also wondering, why there's no precompiled kernel module for packaged virtualbox
<jimarvan> indeed that was always in issue with virtualbox
<jimarvan> *an
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ever consider installing Virt-manager? ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I switched because I was having trouble with the kernel modules.
<vip> does it run vbox images?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You should be able to convert them if you don't.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I'm not 100% sure.
<vip> ok, thanks
<vip> Is there any way to get vbox module compiled with gcc 5.2.1?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> If anyone has time to look at the mysql bug please do so, I won't have time until this afternoon at least
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't think I'll have time either.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Today is gonna be a hard day. I might just nap. :)
<vip> ok, my problem was, too old kernel
<vip> it was 4.2, where now is 4.8 :/
<vip> something just did not upgrade from loong time ago
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rbasak> clivejo, Skuggen, yofel: mdeslaur told me in #ubuntu-hardened that he's on it.
<yofel> rbasak: sweet, please pass some thanks on
<rbasak> yofel: I wonder how we might catch this sort of regression earlier in the future. It wouldn't have helped this time, but can we pretty please have some excellent dep8 tests for akonadi? Then when considering this kind of change we'd be in a place to be able to check reverse deps more effectively.
<rbasak> Though that would need some process changes for the security pocket, in this case we did have some advance notice of the behavioural change, so might have had the opportunity to catch it.
<yofel> uhm, if the debian team works on proper dep8 tests, maybe. I'm not going to promise anything considering we're already overworked as is.
<yofel> yakkety was also a procedure fail on our side, needs looking at
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Have just got back from a quick pub lunch, so doubtful if I can.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Good plan :)
<mamarley> acheronuk: I installed FW 5.27 on several systems yesterday.  Everything looks good, no problems to report. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: great. there was not a huge packaging diff for most of it, so it should be a pretty smooth update
<BluesKaj> mamarley, FW 5.27?
<mamarley> BluesKaj: It is staged for Zesty
<BluesKaj> ma yeah I'm on Zesty , but what is FW 5.27?
<mamarley> KDE Frameworks 5.27
<BluesKaj> mamarley ok thanks, I'll check it out
<marco-parillo> FW 5.27 in Z-Archive? Can the topic take it? I canna change the laws of physics, man.
<clivejo> ok, so where we up to Kubuntu peeps
 * clivejo finally got sitting down in front of an actually computer for the first time today!
<marco-parillo> Well, this morning I copied the ZZ ISO to a thumb drive. Might try to install it tonight.
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, ok , installed FW 5.27 on Zesty
<BluesKaj> oops mamarley 
<BluesKaj> too many mas around here :-)
<clivejo> who is running zz?
 * BluesKaj raises his hand
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | ZZ is open | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.27 Z-STAGING, 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<clivejo> but you dont use akonadi?
<mamarley> clivejo: I am also running ZZ.
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/zesty/+packages?field.name_filter=akonadi&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> need akonadi installed and tested
<mamarley> I don't use Akonadi though, sorry. :(
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<BluesKaj> mamarley, yeah, i have no use for that akonadi thing, don't think most home users do 
<acheronuk> on the machines I use day to day, I have a dpkg-divert set up on /usr/bin/akonadiserver, so even if it is installed, the annoying thing can't run or get enabled by accident
<acheronuk> a bit bad I know :/
<clivejo> is there anyone on ZZ who can test akonadi for me?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Me!
<yofel> santa_: hi, as there was some discussion about who's in the changelog for scripted uploads to the archive, how about doing those as a team upload?
<acheronuk> clivejo: just 'enabled' it, and it seems to start fine here without your package
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> back later hopefully
<jimarvan> see ya later peeps :)
<santa_> brb
<clivejo> for some reason, this past few weeks, my wifi keeps dropping for no reason.  Only way to get it back is to reboot.  Anyone know the cause or how to fix it?
<davmor2> clivejo: try not joggling the shelf it's on pfff kids today ;)
<clivejo> nothing has changed :/
<davmor2> clivejo: what channel is the router on?
<clivejo> 13
<davmor2> clivejo: try switching it to channel 6 if that doesn't help start a bug against the wifi driver in the kernel
<clivejo> 2472 MHz
<clivejo> is channel 6 not the default for most routers?
<davmor2> clivejo: it's a world standard and network manager is set to world for it's registration so it is works without dropping there then it is nm at fault which will hopefully get resolved soon, if it isn't that then it is an issue with the kernel driver possibly
<clivejo> ok Ill see how I get on with this
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> my laptop wireless tends to occasionally drop for 5s or so, then reconnect. not all that often, but every few hrs or so. that is some odd NM issue I think
<clivejo> its only started recently
<valorie> hi folks, am leaving to fly to Sunnyvale in less than an hour -- will be available via email and Telegram
 * acheronuk does a doubletake at that place name
 * clivejo notices that there are no placenames like that in Ireland
<acheronuk> s/v/d and say hello to Buffy for us
<acheronuk> here we have 'rainydampvale'
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> Fermanagh is basically men/people of the bogland
<valorie> might rain a bit in Sunnyvale! packed my light rain jacket
 * valorie will be inside the Googleplex
<santa_>  <yofel> santa_: hi, as there was some discussion about who's in the changelog for scripted uploads to the archive, how about doing those as a team upload?
<santa_> that is indeed a good sugestion
<santa_> but unfortunately I couldn't reach an agreement about this
<santa_> basically we have
<santa_> a) Kubuntu Automation <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<santa_> b) Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<santa_> c) the person who prepared the upload (in our case the person running gbp-archive and uploadind the resulting packages)
<santa_> d) whoever did the first change in the changelog block or whoever did the initial staging
<santa_> advantages of a) and b) - we will get mails for the build failures on the mailing list
<santa_> advantages of c) it will make the gpg signing easier on KA
<santa_> advantages of d) - none
<santa_> yet we are doing d) (sigh)
<santa_> maybe we should have a mini-technical committe to make decisions about this kind of thins
<santa_> instead of me getting grumpy and such :)
<santa_> s/getting/being/
 * valorie heads out the door -- ciao all
<santa_> bye valorie
<santa_> that being said, lets move to other topic
<santa_> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<santa_> are you up for a working sessions about debian merges
<santa_> I have the tooling ready
<clivejo> any idea how long it will take?
<santa_> I don't know, but you can start reading the README.ng from KA, I have updated it with instructions for the debian merges
<santa_> I also tested the thing with extra-cmake-modules
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Consider me afk tonight. I need a break and naps and such.
<santa_> np
 * acheronuk hands simon a pillow and bedtime milk & cookies
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks Rik. :P
<clivejo> acheronuk: can we go onto your container?
<acheronuk> both yours keys should be enabled
 * clivejo quickly throws some logs on the fire
<santa_> ok, please before anything open the README.ng file
<acheronuk> I am looking now...
<santa_> go to the installation instructions and make sure you have the paths added in the $PATH
<santa_> note that I have a added the check-and-fix directory
<acheronuk> I have now :)
<clivejo> can we type instructions here?
<clivejo> terminal IRC is a bit hard to follow
<santa_> yes, better
<clivejo> yes Im here
<santa_> I have 2 monitors
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lucky! :P
<acheronuk> plus this is logged, so can refer back
<santa_> one with IRC, other with the shell :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Test
<acheronuk> have konsole always on top, which works here
<clivejo> so lets merge kservice which seems reasonably easy to handle, go to the frameworks dir with all the clones and lets try to do the steps from the section 4 of the README.ng
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 800x600) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/q6bLpQHp/file_972.jpg
<clivejo> can you delete filelist
<clivejo> thanks
<clivejo> ok
<acheronuk> eek! 17" CRT?
<santa_> lets cd into kservice/git?
<santa_> yes, it's a CRT
<acheronuk> retro :)
<santa_> they were giving them for free @ the uni
<acheronuk> cool.they do the job
 * genii hugs his old IBM P200 CRT
<clivejo> too many drivers at the wheel?
<acheronuk> I either of you want to drive, feel free
<clivejo> no no, you go ahead, its your car!
<acheronuk> ha! you should see the dents!
<clivejo> how are there changes from we updated that?
<acheronuk> does cloneall at the remotes now?
<acheronuk> *add
<santa_> since a long time ago it does
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> your VCS push
<clivejo> forgot about that!
<clivejo> dont mind me!
<acheronuk> santa_: I had not noticed. whoops
 * acheronuk kicks alioth to wake it up
<clivejo> thats taking its time
<clivejo> are debian still on Qt5.5?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: 5.6
<clivejo> or just update control when that package actually needs it?
<tsimonq2> Getting 5.7.1 in time for Stretch.
<acheronuk> no, but they have not dep bumped for a while clearly 
<santa_> yep
<acheronuk> so we have 5.8 vs 5.6
<acheronuk> sv there I mean ^^
<santa_> go on with the instructions
 * clivejo pokes acheronuk with cattle prod
<acheronuk> just that?
<santa_> wait
 * acheronuk waits
<tsimonq2> wait
<santa_> ok done
<acheronuk> what is? change to tools I need to pull?
<santa_> acheronuk: it was just a typo in the readme, its actually update-sv-field <value>
<acheronuk> yep, I wondered if it needed that which was why I asked
<acheronuk> so just append like that 'update-sv-field 5.8'
<santa_> 3.9.8
<santa_> that's the value from debian
<tsimonq2> OH SHOOT, hmmmmmmmmmmm
<acheronuk> sorry, getting distracted
<tsimonq2> Do we have compat 10?!?
<clivejo> we how does this work with backports?
<clivejo> Xenial our LTS only supports up to 3.9.6
<tsimonq2> No not Standards-version.
<tsimonq2> I saw it in a commit the other day...
<santa_> for now only merging for the unstable ubuntu dist is being taken into account
<acheronuk> someone else drive for 5 mins, I have to deal with something
<acheronuk> I'll catch up
<santa_> probably you shouldn't merge for stable release but that's arguable
<santa_> * stable releases
<santa_> acheronuk: I would rather wait that 5 mins, pie me when you are back
<clivejo> Ill wait too
<santa_> s/pie/ping/
<acheronuk> right, sorted. should be distraction free now
<acheronuk> ok, in this case the debian revision is higher so run the bump?
<acheronuk> oh.. ping santa_ clivejo 
<santa_> yes, let's bump the revision 
 * clivejo perks ears
<acheronuk> bump-ubuntu-revision with any argument?
<santa_> nope, it will work (hopefully) out of the box
<acheronuk> seems it does :)
<clivejo> is it intelligent?
<santa_> so now comes the merge itself
<santa_> ugh
<santa_> something went wrong, please stand by..
<acheronuk> didn't mean to run that. the copy in included the cr, which I didn't intend
<acheronuk> we need a little spinning icon that says - santa (working.....)
<clivejo> like windows installing something?
<clivejo> so you dont think its crashed and reboot it
<acheronuk> yep
<santa_> WTF
<santa_> I can reproduce it but I don't get it
<acheronuk> is this a show-stopper?
<santa_> I have to deal with it
<acheronuk> ok. popping away for 5 mins or so to get food then
<santa_> it's not reproducible
<santa_> https://github.com/gitpython-developers/GitPython/issues/463
<santa_> ↑ that's the thing
<santa_> it's a bug on python-git /o\
<tsimonq2> O__o
<acheronuk> ick!
<acheronuk> ok, as I said, back in 5 mins
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/U6wPR
<ahoneybun> one of the reasons I like KWin
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: ok I have workarounded the python3-git bug in KA/master
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> watching
<santa_> acheronuk: so whenever you are up again "git merge --abort" and re-do the merge
<acheronuk> done
<santa_> git diff please
<santa_> excellent
<santa_> so about the first conflict, let's pick the debian version
<santa_> note that it injects the -bin dep and that's a missing thing in our packaging
<santa_> about the second one
<clivejo> 5.20?
<santa_> it's the same symbol and the debian revison is higher so let's pick th one from debian
<santa_> clivejo: probably yhey updated the symbols later than us
<acheronuk> 5.18+git in CI was probably really 5.20 anyway
<santa_> maybe
<acheronuk> or not far off?
<santa_> just go ahead edit the file and pick the debian stuff
<acheronuk> ok? 
<santa_> yes
<santa_> save and git diff again please
<santa_> so git status, add the needed files and commit the result
<acheronuk> Merge with debian/master. as per your readme?
<santa_> saving that commit message will do that
<acheronuk> I meant, amened to that simpler version or just leave it as we have there?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Harmony - Music player compatible with Spotify, SoundCloud, Play Music and a lot more. … http://getharmony.xyz/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> anyone used?
<santa_> acheronuk: leave the message as it is, then we will do other commit to update the changelog
<acheronuk> ah. I see that now :)
<santa_> i.e. dch "Merge with debian/master"
<santa_> maybe you confused the commit message with the changelog entry ;)
<acheronuk> ^^ yep, didn't read next intruction properly
<acheronuk> so now clean and push?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @marcinsagol I really really don't like that macOS look
<santa_> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> @ahoneybun i thought you all in USA like it ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> heck no
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I burn Apple products in my spare time
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: does it look like that on linux?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :) i like to break and fix systems that is why I use *ubuntu. it's fun.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I will have to install it and check tomorrow
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. done
<acheronuk> clivejo: you still there?
 * clivejo nods
<santa_> acheronuk: allright so rebuild in the ppa and let's hope everything gets right
<santa_> damn
<santa_> open the control file @ line 45
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk I use Google Play Music Desktop Player
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> bad name but it is a very cool webapp kinda
<santa_> acheronuk: so indeed there's a dupe breaks, just join them in one
<santa_> I think one of these days I will have to write a control merge driver
<santa_> if there isn't one already
<acheronuk> what dupe?
<clivejo> why is it doing that?
<santa_> because it didn't merge properly
<santa_> shit happens
<santa_> I think writing a control file merge driver would be a good thing
 * clivejo nods
<santa_> but for now we will have to deal with this manually
<clivejo> I dont like the idea of 73 shits happening!
<santa_> I will try to write a control merge driver, but keep in mind that might take a lot of time
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> even better
<santa_> I could try to handle this at ka-debian2kubuntu-merge
<santa_> as a quick solution
<acheronuk> so that long list of breaks is to add to the single one?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> so we will have both ours and debian's
<santa_> however I have my doubts about some debian breaks
<santa_> but I will dig into that other day
<santa_> it smells like someone not having a clue about how to solve a particular problem properly
<acheronuk> libkf5service5 should really be 5.27 if we are being correct I take it?
<santa_> nope
<santa_> our breaks replaces is fine as it is
<santa_> it comes from a file moving after 5.12 I guess
<santa_> so it's fine as it is
<acheronuk> ah. yes
<santa_> not that out breaks is actually a breaks/replaces pair
<santa_> * our
<acheronuk> ok. try build again then I suppose
<santa_> the bunch of debian breaks smell really bad. but yes, go ahead and rebuild
<acheronuk> after commit
<acheronuk> I take it
<santa_> yep
<santa_> ok, now it worked apparently but you have to sign the package
<acheronuk> just sorting that
<acheronuk> ok. signed
<santa_> upload then?
<acheronuk> uploadsource will pick the correct package, version and ppa I take it?
<santa_> will take the correct ppa, the package and version are already there
<acheronuk> off it goes
<santa_> ok, so lets hope it gets built correctly
<santa_> now that we are done (hopefully) I would like to point other things
<santa_> regarding merges, to get the changelogs merged properly you need to have a debian/.gitattributes file with the driver configured
<santa_> not all of our packages do
<acheronuk> umm... https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+sourcepub/7065552/+listing-archive-extra
<santa_> acheronuk: oh, wow, the control file was kind of corrupted due to a bad paste
<santa_> as a suggestion, try to learn vim :P
<santa_> copy-paste is easier
<santa_> acheronuk: mind if I correct that and re-upload I would like to finish and move on to other topics
<acheronuk> go for it
<tsimonq2> O_____________O WHAT THE HELL
<tsimonq2> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/291109977/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kservice_5.27.0-1ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> double changelog entry for me is also not right?
<tsimonq2> Oh you guys got eyes on it?
<santa_> <acheronuk> double changelog entry for me is also not right?
<santa_> I will correct that also but I want you test something after that
<santa_> to check your dch config
<acheronuk> could be different on linode that I have locally
<santa_> acheronuk: ok. please do a git pull in the kservice git repo
<santa_> acheronuk: now dch "something"
<santa_> ok, stand by please
<santa_> acheronuk: make sure you have it configured like explained here http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/changelogstandard.html
<santa_> i.e.
<santa_> DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC=changelog
<santa_> DEBCHANGE_MULTIMAINT_MERGE=yes
<santa_> DEBCHANGE_MAINTTRAILER=yes
<santa_> in /etc/devscripts.conf
<santa_> acheronuk: ↑
<acheronuk> yes, I was just looking
<santa_> there we got it
<acheronuk> I'll tidy that file later. It's quite large
<santa_> case closed
<santa_> :)
<santa_> ok, going back to the other stuff about merges
<santa_> like I mentioned not all of our repos had a debian/.gitattributes file
<santa_> and apparently you need that to get the changelogs merged properly
<santa_> so yesterday I pushed that file for ~ 6 frameworks
<acheronuk> I saw
<santa_> so I tought about creating kubuntu_zesty_archive branches for plasma and applications
<santa_> and make sure that 
<santa_> 1. the vcs field is updated
<santa_> 2. they have the gitattributes file
<santa_> so this way we will get it done in advanced
<santa_> also this way i can change git-clone-all to be in the kubuntu_zesty_archive branch by default
<santa_> (it's about time)
<santa_> and about that massive changes, I could implement the git-clone-all -r other feature
<santa_> but I can't give you an ETA for that
<santa_> I have been investigating the launchpad api to do that and it's feasible
<acheronuk> if I recall, we created the branches for apps and plasma? clivejo?
<acheronuk> yep
<santa_> are they already there?
<tsimonq2> I think I might stop watching YouTube and actually nap now... :P
<tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> santa_: think so. we did a do-all over a full clone-all
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> the "extra" ones are still to do
<santa_> so are you ok guys if I push the Vcs and .gitattributes to these branches?
<santa_> after that I will try to get the git-clone-all -r other working
<acheronuk> ok I think with me, but let clivejo comment obviously
<acheronuk> if he has not nodded off :P
<fregl> santa_: where do you install Vc? how does the find macro need to be changed?
<fregl> assuming this is krita requiring Vc
<santa_> fregl: ?
<fregl> santa_: not? then never mind :)
<acheronuk> fregl: maybe should have been #kde-devel?
<fregl> seeing Vc I thought you might be talking about the vectorization lib
<acheronuk> oh
<fregl> which krita requires since not so long ago
<fregl> doesn't matter much, I was just curious if you had to patch stuff to find the Vc package, in which case I'd just push something into krita
<santa_> ah no, we were talking about out Vcs-* fields
<santa_> just packaging stuff
<acheronuk> !info vc-dev
<ubottu> vc-dev (source: vc): library to ease explicit vectorization of C++ code. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 324 kB, installed size 3894 kB
<santa_> fregl: but now that you mention it it seems after a quick look our krita isn't built against vc-dev
<santa_> fregl: so are you working on krita @ kde?
<fregl> santa_: a bit, and the vc requirement will be for vc 1.0.0 and comming with krita 3.1
<santa_> we have to update it
<fregl> I just cleaned up a few bits of their build system
<fregl> that would be nice :)
<acheronuk> !info vc-dev unstable
<ubottu> Package vc-dev does not exist in unstable
<santa_> we are still in the latest 2.9..x
<santa_> so I presume 3.x are frameworks based
<santa_> and I also presume it's safe to replace our current with that one
<fregl> yes, it's getting there, so I don't think there's a big hurry, but it would be nice to get the frameworks based version :)
<santa_> ok, I will dig into it if I have time
<acheronuk> hmmm. vc has not been updated since utopic!
 * acheronuk yawns
<acheronuk> thanks for going through that santa_ 
<acheronuk> I guess we are done here?
<acheronuk> I guess we are. Night all :)
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<santa_> I guess, I might poke you again tomorrow about a few things, but it won't be as "hard" as today
<santa_> acheronuk: night
<acheronuk> santa_: I may be busy tomorrow, but not 100% sure right this second
<santa_> no prob
<acheronuk> ping anyway, as I should pick it up one way or another
<tsimonq2>                                     
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #110: FAILURE in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #705: UNSTABLE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/705/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #691: UNSTABLE in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/691/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #228: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #222: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/75/
<tsimonq2> yofel, shadeslayer, sitter: Sorry for the late night ping, but when one of you have a minute, could you please explain how KCI jobs are added?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #229: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #223: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #111: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #164: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #283: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #92: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #295: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #256: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdgantt2 build #87: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdgantt2/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #302: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #292: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #311: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #159: ABORTED in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #140: ABORTED in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #138: ABORTED in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/138/
<tsimonq2> That's me going nuts.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_poxml build #103: ABORTED in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_poxml/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #283: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #234: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #315: ABORTED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #214: ABORTED in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration build #167: ABORTED in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #269: ABORTED in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #162: ABORTED in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #303: ABORTED in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #136: ABORTED in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #288: ABORTED in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #90: ABORTED in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #623: FAILURE in 2 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/623/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #112: FAILURE in 2 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #706: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/706/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #692: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/692/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #224: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #230: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #225: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/225/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> from rainy Sunnyvale
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #231: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #303: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #136: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #137: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #116: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/113/
<acheronuk> morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #117: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #9: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #9: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/16/
<santa_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Santamaria/KubuntuMembership?action=edit
<santa_> "You are not allowed to edit this page. "
<santa_> wat
<acheronuk> santa_: you now need to be a member of the ubuntu wiki editor team
<acheronuk> new anti spam measure
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you, I requested membership on that :/
<acheronuk> popey has the say so on that. I will try to ping/PM him if I can work out what the best place to do that is
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you know popey best from #ubuntu-on-air etc? can you give him a poke?
<clivejo> santa_: I'm having trouble with your scripts doing the Debian merge.  I want to crack on and get Frameworks merged and tested, I'd like to do them manually and give you time to work on the merge driver for the control file (it seems to be corrupting them for some reason)
<clivejo> maybe we can test again in Plasma?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<clivejo> and sorry for falling asleep last night :/
<ahoneybun> heyo
<clivejo> hi ahoneybun o/
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj o/
<ahoneybun> hey clivejo 
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> heyo BluesKaj 
 * ahoneybun waits on people to take off to Orlando
<clivejo> you'll be waiting a long time for me to take off to Orlando!
<BluesKaj> well, Zesty is ok so far...early days of course
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @clivejo, Actually you are going to have to solve conflicts many times in merges, that's life, there are no magical solutions for that
<BluesKaj> yeah, haven't renewed my passport
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> What problem are you having?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> What package are you trying to merge?
<clivejo> @santa but these control file issues are weird, never seen it do these things before
<acheronuk> clivejo: similar to the one last night?
<clivejo> yes, moving stuff around in the control file
<clivejo> doesnt seem to be any logic behind it
<clivejo> Id far rather is throw a conflict and let me fix it than do weird stuff 
<clivejo> it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So you have duplicated fields or what?
<clivejo> its moving stuff around, Ive scrapped any examples but try it on random packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 1. The most important thing would be finishing 5.27 so I would focus on that
<yofel> wrap-and-sort maybe?
<yofel> (I didn't look at the scripts)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> With or without merges
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The scripts just reduce a bit the number of conflicts pre-processing the debian branch
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> E.g. Changing the vcs fields the same as ours to avoid spurious conflicts
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Oh and 2. Those breaks from debian smell really bad
<acheronuk> santa_: so the scripts do not change the merge logic on control files at all?
<yofel> well, "pre-processing" sounds like change of logic to me, but let me look at what it actually does
<acheronuk> I think that is what clive was getting at?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Well the kde-sc-dev-latest was a different story
<yofel> yes, it was about build-depends, same logic though
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> That one was weird, but not harmful
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The -dev-lastest was to require the latest -dev's without requiring the -data counterparts
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> That solves an issue if you are building your packages in your custom wannabuild/buildd setup
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And you have the amd64 buildd building the arch all packages
<clivejo> yofel: no-one has responded to my testing request for akonadi
<yofel> happends
<yofel> *happens
<yofel> make a VM and test it yourself?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And the i386 buildd building the arch any only. Been there, done that.
<clivejo> I installed it on yakkety and upgraded to zesty this morning and tested it on here too
<yofel> sounds ok then?
<clivejo> but I never had any problems with it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> In fact I'm still doing that
<clivejo> I dont know if the fix actually works
<yofel> ah hm, maybe you had a local config file with changes
<clivejo> but akonadi is still working for me, using the fixed version
<clivejo> I would just like to see it actually fixing an installation where the problem was present
<yofel> hm, let me try to install yakkety in a VM
 * clivejo wishes his internet wasn't a pile of dung
<yofel> my office connection isn't particulary great either, will take a good half an hour to get the image
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Insiting again in the breaks topic. Would you mind if I reverse the logic of that and I add something to drop those - allegedly - uneeded breaks?
<yofel> not really, but I'm courious how you'll filter bad and good breaks there
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yeah I have to ponder it well
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Quick idea
<yofel> esp. as maxy threw the valid breaks metadata away with this mess
<clivejo> bad breaks are appended with evil_
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The thing would be dropping those breaks when preprocessing the debian branch
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So, to detect them
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 1. The version matches the one in the changelog
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 2. There are no identical replaces
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 3. The package name starts with libkf5
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> That would be the cheapest thing to detect them
<soee> clivejo: i'm figthing 2 days with my LTE
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Now if we combine that with a proper debian/control merger
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I think we could get it
<soee> they cut it to 2 Mbit download and 0.5  Mbit upload ...
<soee> and telling me that it was technical issue that shoudl be fixed ...
<soee> i bought new starter to test on different number, and i have here 75 MBit download ...
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @yofel, Comments on the above idea?
<yofel> 3.) won't work for e.g. kded5, kinit, kio, but 1. and 2. might do the job
<mgraesslin> what's the state of Plasma 5.8 for Kubuntu 16.10?
<clivejo> there is no state as yet
<clivejo> maybe at the planning/visionary stage?
<clivejo> mgraesslin: any reason why you ask?
<mgraesslin> users asking
<clivejo> santa_: ping
<clivejo> yofel: do you know why Im getting this prompt - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23393097/
<BluesKaj> intersting question was just asked in #kubuntu, is the 16.04 kernel patched from Dirty Cow 
<BluesKaj> ?
<mamarley> Yes, it was patched the day that vulnerability was made public.
<yofel> clivejo: is akonadi-import-wizard or the item after it a valid repository?
<BluesKaj> ok mamarley, thanks
 * clivejo shakes yofel by the hand
<clivejo> you my friend are clever cookie
<yofel> I've seen that myself :P
<clivejo> this has been driving me nuts!
<clivejo> I cant get the scripts to run on yakkety or zesty
<clivejo> so I set it up on linode container
<clivejo> Ive been trying different usernames and password, but duhhh
<clivejo> that really needs a better error message!
<clivejo> ie repo does not exist, I pity the fool
<yofel> well, launchpad doesn't know whether the non-existing thing might just be hidden, so it asks you for different credentials that might make it visible
<yofel> not immediately obvious though
<yofel> although the webpage defaults to 404, not 403 which makes this a bit inconsistent
<yofel> bbl
<clivejo> I get no output at all on yakkety or xesty
<clivejo> zesty
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 waves
<clivejo> hi tsimonq2
<clivejo> lunch time?
<tsimonq2> I don't have school at all today.
<tsimonq2> I just woke up. XD
<clivejo> why not?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't know.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh fun, more stuff to do. :P
<clivejo> tsimonq2: it didnt add zesty
<clivejo> there must be more to it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I could tell. :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So clivejo, you helped fix KCI?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Would you be able to help me get something set up locally?
<clivejo> I dunno about that!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please?
<clivejo> Im guess I have to do something on the actual server to make a zesty image?
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 looks at clivejo with puppy dog eyes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep! :P
<clivejo> that doesnt work with me
<blaze> there are lots of stuff that needs packaging
<blaze> like krusader, digikam etc
<blaze> :(
<clivejo> when was xenial released?
<blaze> which one? it was released twice :)
<clivejo> main release
<clivejo> 21 April?
<blaze> yes
<clivejo> okay
<clivejo> I think thats made zesty thingie ma bobs
 * clivejo would like to bring back stable in KCI
 * clivejo pokes KCI
<clivejo> work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #624: FIXED in 2 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #113: FIXED in 2 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #707: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/707/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/1/
<clivejo> oh my!
<clivejo> I need to upload a package to be published in the unstable ppa?
<clivejo> a zesty package?
<clivejo> so I get a release file?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #296: FAILURE in 2 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/296/
 * clivejo uploads ECM for zesty to unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/1/
<clivejo> dis is not good!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #297: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #190: FAILURE in 2 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/2/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Would you be able to work with me to get this set up locally?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/2/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Do we have docs for this?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #191: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/2/
<blaze> oh wow
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> On the comment on Wayland, I have no idea how we would handle that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Maybe follow Neon
<tsimonq2> Let's put it on the Vision meeting.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Since they should have it up soon
<tsimonq2> Maybe we could do what Ubuntu is doing with Unity 8 and have it as an option.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well I don't think Wayland is not there yet for a main release
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Maybe 17.10 as a test at that point
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/1/
<blaze> wayland? what about nvidia users? i don't think they'll be happy.
<tsimonq2> santa_: If I need to make it to a meeting at 3 AM I will. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/2/
<santa_> clivejo: pong
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/1/
<acheronuk> WTF?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #295: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #283: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #301: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #274: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #291: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #279: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #273: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #308: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/1/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: You talking about All The Failures™?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Ping.
<clivejo> you pong
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Where is the tooling stored on Jenkins Master?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: no I just, thought I would say that for the hell of it!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: :P
<clivejo> /var/lib/jenkins
 * acheronuk is in grumpy mood
<clivejo> awww whats up acheronuk
<tsimonq2> :(
<acheronuk> nothing that won't fix :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: So I just clone it there, no subdirectory?
<clivejo> well its in tooling3 on KCI
<clivejo> no idea why
<clivejo> :) its working!
<acheronuk> famous last words......
<clivejo> you jinx it grumpy guts!
<clivejo> dont
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Take a chill pill man. :P
<clivejo> tsimonq2: have you seen code to kopy packages in KCI?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ...no?
<clivejo> Id like to copy the kdevelop packages to the daily PPA on build success
<tsimonq2> clivejo: How do I find the password for the "jenkins" user?
<acheronuk> I'm just jesting. I'll leave you to it, as I have zero permissions on KCI, so can't 'do squat' anyway.
<clivejo> for what?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Don't I need to be logged in as that to put stuff in /var/lib/jenkins?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm talking about *my* local instance.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: How did you get the password?
<clivejo> I dont know, Id assume the installer would do that for you
 * acheronuk goes back to having a hectic Friday elsewhere
<acheronuk> have fun!
<clivejo> you too acheronuk
<clivejo> just log in as jenkins
<clivejo> sudo -i -u jenkins
<tsimonq2> OH ok cool.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #125: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #93: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #236: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/108/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: So I have it cloned. What do I set up from here?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: why do you think I know?!?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: :/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Because didn't you help get it set up again?
<clivejo> yes, but as for how to initialise from scratch I have no idea
<clivejo> the ruby script talks to KCI via the API
<clivejo> thats why we can run it locally
<clivejo> well, you can if you arent running yakkety or zesty
<clivejo> there are a number of plugins you need to install
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #3: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #296: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/296/
<clivejo> ^^^ good sign!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/289/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: can you fix merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Will do, just gimme a minute.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: So how do you update the jobs on the Jenkins instance? What steps do you take?
<clivejo> you run the script locally
<clivejo> see the README
<tsimonq2> Hmmmm, you mean https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/README ?
<clivejo> you need to make sure your token is set
<tsimonq2> Done.
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> you need to be in the tooling folder and have it uptodate
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #94: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/94/
 * tsimonq2 nods
<clivejo> make sure you are connecting to your instance though
<tsimonq2> I don't know what damn script I need to execute!
<tsimonq2> What am I even supposed to do?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: The README doesn't tell me.
<clivejo> I know, we have amazing documentation!
<tsimonq2> What.
<tsimonq2> Do.
<clivejo> there much be configuration files somewhere, pointing to kci
<tsimonq2> I.
<tsimonq2> Do.
<clivejo> must
<clivejo> you need to change it to your instance
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #1: UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #1: UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #300: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #170: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #301: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #171: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #4: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #302: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #172: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #78: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #90: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/90/
<acheronuk> Rejected:
<acheronuk> Launchpad failed to process the upload path '79759/ubuntu':
<acheronuk> TEST PPA for KCI Unstable is disabled.
<acheronuk> It is likely that you have a configuration problem with dput/dupload.
<acheronuk> Please check the documentation at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading and update your configuration.
<acheronuk> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<acheronuk> qtwebchannel-opensource-src (5.7.0-0~neon1~yakkety1) yakkety; urgency=medium
<acheronuk>   * Build for KCI
<tsimonq2> O________O OH SHOOT THAT'S ME
<tsimonq2> I was copying things over.
<tsimonq2> Did it do any damage?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Or is that just Launchpad complaining?
<acheronuk> I have no idea. and suddenly today I am getting ppa build failure emails for KCI. 
<acheronuk> ohh. that is a change I made to my email settings. ignore
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #1: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #3: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #3: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #3: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #3: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #3: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #3: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #3: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #114: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/114/
<clivejo> santa_: any progress on FW?
<santa_> clivejo: on the packaging itself?
<clivejo> on the merge scripts you are working on?
<clivejo> noticed some commits to kio#
<santa_> clivejo: I have been pondering just a bit how to deal with the control merges and the dangerous debian breaks, but I didn't write any code yet
<santa_> clivejo: in kio I have just fixed the changelog but I might push a couple of important changes
<santa_> clivejo: and regarding the debian merges please hold that on, because the bizarre breaks from debian are quite dangerous
<santa_> for instance
<santa_> kinit build-depends on: - kio-dev:amd64 (>= 5.27.0~) kio-dev depends on: - kio:amd64 (= 5.27.0-0ubuntu1+kadev2) kio depends on: - kinit:amd64 libkf5service5 conflicts with: - kinit:amd64 (< 5.27)
<clivejo> have you mentioned this upstream?
<santa_> upstream?
<clivejo> to debian?
<santa_> debian is not our upstream anymore
<santa_> but anyway, no
<santa_> and I won't, I worked for debian and I'm not explaining them than the earth is round again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/1/
<santa_> feel free to do it on your own if you think you will achieve anything
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #1: UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #3: FIXED in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #3: FIXED in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #3: FIXED in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/3/
<clivejo> they are our upstream, that's why we do Debian merges
<santa_> no, they are not
<tsimonq2> santa_: They've always been our upstream, we just choose what to grab from them.
<santa_> tsimonq2: no they are not. they are maintaining a fork of the kubuntu's packaging without knowing very well what they are doing
<tsimonq2> santa_: How do you figure that?
<santa_> (with them not being our upstream anymore I mean in the kde packaging scope)
<tsimonq2> :/
<santa_> tsimonq2: because I was here when we worked on the plasma 5 packaging. there wasn't anything in debian we did it here, then at some point they uploaded a poor port of kubuntu's packaging breaking everyone's desktops for months
<santa_> and I had fixed that in siduction providing the proper port of kubuntu's packaging
<tsimonq2> santa_: It's been years haven't it?
<tsimonq2> *hasn't
<santa_> tsimonq2: it could have been avoided and showed a big technical incompetence
<tsimonq2> santa_: Like I said, how long ago was that?
<tsimonq2> santa_: People change, man.
<santa_> tsimonq2: not to mention I warned them in advance and hence why I don't want to deal with them again, I doesn't matter how much right or wrong I am they allways got something to say
<tsimonq2> :/
<santa_> tsimonq2: well, the fact that we have now this mess in our table shows that this particular issue isn't solved yet, and the mess they did with the plasma 5 is just an example of their technical mistakes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #3: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/3/
<tsimonq2> We need to be friends with Debian. :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #4: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #3: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #3: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #3: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #3: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/2/
<santa_> it's not about being friends or not it's about getting our stuff right for our packaging
<santa_> and sometimes it's easier to fix them yourself than begging debian's people to do it
<clivejo> kdewebkit thats gone now?
<clivejo> !info kdewebkit
<ubottu> Package kdewebkit does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info libkf5webkit-dev
<ubottu> libkf5webkit-dev (source: kdewebkit): development files for kdewebkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.26.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 12 kB, installed size 83 kB
<clivejo> nope!
<clivejo> wb blaze
<blaze> yea, it's good to see you again
<clivejo> blaze: are you a ninja?
<blaze> well, i'm not asian
<blaze> so i guess no :)
<clivejo> a Kubuntu Ninja
<blaze> ah that one
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Voice, 3s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PgncvfAr/file_976.oga
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #3: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #3: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/3/
<clivejo> would you like to help with packaging?
<tsimonq2> ^ I would be willing to help blaze gain Super Ninja Powers!
<tsimonq2> https://www.tsimonq2.net/kubuntusoundboard/kubuntu_ninja.mp3
<clivejo> Id like to see him gaining super powers as well
<blaze> okay
<blaze> i think i can do that
<clivejo> blaze: Ive added kdev-php and kdev-python to KCI
<blaze> where can I check status and buildlogs again?
<clivejo> they should be triggered for builds tonight
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/search/?q=kdev
<blaze> nice
<clivejo> but Id like to get 5.0.2 into the kdevelop PPA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #2: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #2: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #2: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #2: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/2/
<clivejo> blaze: do you know how to grab the packaging?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-php build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-php build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-php/1/
<blaze> clivejo: clone it from kubuntu-packaging right?
<clivejo> yes, the repo URL should be in the control file
<clivejo> and the packages end up in this PPA - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/
<clivejo> if you are used to LP the buildlogs might be easier to look at there
<clivejo> KCI inferface takes a while to get used to
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> what do upstream call kdevelop-php
<blaze> git repo is kdev-php
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> we need to call it that then!
<blaze> debian doesn't
<clivejo> not sure how to fix that via the KCI tooling :/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: What script did you run to get the Zesty jobs working?
<tsimonq2> This is frustrating me... :/
<tsimonq2> And is pangea-tooling supposed to be here? /var/lib/jenkins/pangea-tooling
<clivejo> I dont know
<clivejo> on KCI master there are three copies
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-php build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-php/2/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Weren't you the one that did it? :/
<clivejo> tooling3 is the one I pulled
<tsimonq2> I need more info here and the docs freaking suck!
<clivejo> hence my frustration this past few weeks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-php build #2: ABORTED in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-php/2/
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer, sitter, yofel: Ping, I need help here. Please tell me someone knows how to do this!
<blaze> I think kdevelop-* naming is better for plugins, because it's easier to find them that way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-php build #3: ABORTED in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-php/3/
<clivejo> blaze: yes as a package name
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #1: UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/1/
<clivejo> but the tooling that runs KCI automatically uses the upstream name
<clivejo> not sure how to change that
<blaze> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #303: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #173: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #304: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #174: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #2: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #3: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #4: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #175: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_filelight build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_filelight/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontactinterface build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontactinterface/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/1/
 * clivejo yawns
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #305: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/1/
<santa_> acheronuk: ping
<tsimonq2> santa_: There, I pinged popey.
<santa_> tsimonq2: thank you
<tsimonq2> mhall119 also has access, santa_, and I pinged him as well.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #176: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #306: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontactinterface build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontactinterface/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_filelight build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_filelight/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #2: FIXED in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lokalize build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lokalize/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-approver build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-approver/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiten build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiten/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lokalize build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lokalize/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-approver build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-approver/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #1: FAILURE in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #1: FAILURE in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiten build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiten/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php build #1: ABORTED in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #2: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/1/
<tsimonq2> santa_: You should be set.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/1/
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: 10 PM on a friday night isn't usually the best time to catch me :P
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: but you seem to be set :)
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: No actually.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/1/
<shadeslayer> oh?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/1/
<shadeslayer> what's the problem?
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: I'm wanting to set it up locally and I'm epically failing.
<shadeslayer> ah
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: Are there instructions somewhere?
<tsimonq2> s/locally/in a VM/
<shadeslayer> you need to first configure the jenkins login in ~/.config/pangea-jenkins.json
<shadeslayer> to setup what?
<shadeslayer> job creation? 
<tsimonq2> A whole Jenkins setup using our tooling.
<shadeslayer> you'll want to look at pangea-kitchen
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-kitchen
<shadeslayer> install vagrant
<shadeslayer> read up on chef recipes
<shadeslayer> and then change this https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-kitchen/blob/master/Vagrantfile#L24 to whatever you want to cook
<shadeslayer> jenkins-master is probably what you want
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/2/
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: Ok, so it will automatically set everything up for me?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/2/
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: What if I want to edit and play around with things?
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: it should setup jenkins
<shadeslayer> and then you configure it to your liking
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/2/
<tsimonq2> Well I already have a Jenkins setup, I just need it to use the KCI tooling.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/1/
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: Will that set up Jenkins with CI tooling or does that *just* set up Jenkins?
<shadeslayer> only sets up jenkins
<tsimonq2> :/
<shadeslayer> well jenkins + bootstrap code for tooling
<shadeslayer> then you create jobs that deploy tooling
<tsimonq2> Ok, so then where would I put the tooling?
<shadeslayer> in a git repo?
<tsimonq2> Well I have the tooling already in the Git repo.
<tsimonq2> Where do I clone it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/1/
<shadeslayer> one does not simply clone the git rpeo
<shadeslayer> *repo
<tsimonq2> O___o
<shadeslayer> you have to change the mgmt job xml to clone the repo
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: Please explain what I should do then.
<tsimonq2> Oh, ok?
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/jenkins-jobs/mci/templates/mgmt_tooling_progenitor.xml.erb#L8
<shadeslayer> that line
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/1/
<shadeslayer> I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/1/
<shadeslayer> but you'll probably want to copy the templates over for your own jenkins instance
<shadeslayer> i.e. KCI or some such
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/1/
<tsimonq2> So where should I copy that then?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/1/
<shadeslayer> you want to copy the mci folder into a kci folder
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> you probably want to symlink stuff
<shadeslayer> except the mgmt_progenitor xml
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/2/
<tsimonq2> Well I mean once I have that folder good to go, where do I put it?
<shadeslayer> in your git repo
<shadeslayer> under jenkins-jobs/kci/
<tsimonq2> So how does Jenkins read that?
<shadeslayer> you create the mgmt_progenitor job that clones your git repo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/1/
<tsimonq2> Oh, so NOT mgmt_tooling?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/1/
<shadeslayer> one tells jenkins which git repo to read using a scm stanza : https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/jenkins-jobs/mci/templates/mgmt_tooling_progenitor.xml.erb#L11-L26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #2: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/1/
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: mgmt_tooling_progenitor.xml.erb -> generates a tar of the tooling
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/1/
<shadeslayer> then it triggers mgmt_test which tests the tar of tooling
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kig/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/1/
<shadeslayer> which triggers mgmt_tooling_deploy which does host deployment of tooling
<shadeslayer> which triggers mgmt_docker which does docker deployment of tooling using newly deployed tooling from above step
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: So I have this at the moment: http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/16/1028/h_1477693887_2049953_801f21ac3f.png
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> that's good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #2: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/2/
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: then you fork the xml
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/1/
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: then you configure ~/.config/pangea-jenkins.json with a username and password
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/1/
<tsimonq2> Well then I'm brought to this: http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/16/1028/h_1477693958_8720021_4772374d00.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/1/
<shadeslayer> https://gist.github.com/shadeslayer/cf515f26acafc7488d8fe7a83d81f2c2
<shadeslayer> that's what your pangea-jenkins.json should look like
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: one does not create jobs by hand
<shadeslayer> that's for lesser mortals :P
<tsimonq2> :P
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/jenkins_jobs_update.rb
<shadeslayer> is a example of something you'll have to write for your CI
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: So you mean localhost:8080?
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: for your localhost instance yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/1/
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: pangea-tooling also has things like jenkins_delete and jenkins_able to delete and dis/able jobs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/2/
<shadeslayer> eep my tea
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/2/
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: I think that's quite a bit of info for today :P
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: So I assume the password is the password I use to log in to the web interface?
<shadeslayer> you should start digging into the tooling if you really want to set things up
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: yes
<tsimonq2> Ok.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/2/
<shadeslayer> I'd also recommend you have a separate repo for cheff'ing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/2/
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: Ok, thank you. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kig/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/2/
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: np
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/1/
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: best to just email me / sitter about stuff like this
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/2/
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: Alright, will do. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/1/
<shadeslayer> night guys
<tsimonq2> o/ shadeslayer 
<clivejo> good night shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_muon build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_muon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_muon build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_muon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/2/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: did you get your jenkins server up?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/1/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Working on it.
<tsimonq2> But I'm getting closer. :D
<clivejo> is it accessible from web?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Locally only, no.
<clivejo> oh ok
<tsimonq2> I'd have to ping my buddy teward to get some DNS records changed for me. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/2/
<clivejo> how much RAM does jenkins need?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
<tsimonq2> Not sure.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #2: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #2: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/1/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #625: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/625/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdewebdev build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdewebdev/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdewebdev build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdewebdev/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #708: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/708/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #693: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/693/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebdev build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebdev/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebdev build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebdev/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebdev build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebdev/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebdev build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebdev/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #2: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub build #131: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #105: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #23: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #107: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #226: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #232: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #100: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_juk build #36: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_juk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #23: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel build #99: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolf build #56: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolf/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #100: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #100: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #56: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #41: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #3: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #108: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #24: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub build #132: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #106: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #101: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #57: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_juk build #37: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_juk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolf build #57: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolf/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel build #100: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #101: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #42: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #101: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #233: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #227: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #4: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #297: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #305: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #163: UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #306: FIXED in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #304: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfloppy build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfloppy/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #299: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #202: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #178: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syndication build #254: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syndication/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #278: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #126: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #27: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings build #228: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #211: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #260: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamera build #126: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamera/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #249: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #195: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #94: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #66: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #261: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #282: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #293: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #222: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #263: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #290: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syndication build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syndication/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcron build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcron/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #148: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdebugsettings build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdebugsettings/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktimer build #157: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktimer/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #135: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #134: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog build #101: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #129: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #75: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #157: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #84: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #149: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #93: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #95: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #155: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #164: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfloppy build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfloppy/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #300: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syndication build #255: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syndication/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #279: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #250: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #261: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #223: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #264: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #283: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #262: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings build #229: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #3: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #3: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamera build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamera/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #294: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #291: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdebugsettings build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdebugsettings/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcron build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcron/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-python build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syndication build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syndication/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #149: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #225: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #245: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #146: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #252: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktimer build #158: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktimer/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #216: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #118: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #260: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #220: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #257: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #90: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #219: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #228: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #143: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #266: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #248: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #262: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #266: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #258: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #243: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #84: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #156: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #165: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #96: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #294: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #130: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface build #156: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_filelight build #157: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_filelight/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dragon build #156: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dragon/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-python build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalc build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalc/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kteatime build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kteatime/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #253: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #217: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #246: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #226: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #267: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #258: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #261: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #220: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #229: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #249: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #263: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #259: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #267: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #244: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #295: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dragon build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dragon/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_filelight build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_filelight/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #174: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #212: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #244: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #158: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #212: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #126: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #269: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #233: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kteatime build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kteatime/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalc build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalc/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #302: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #97: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #238: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #219: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #161: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #240: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver build #141: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #79: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #84: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #191: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #209: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lokalize build #85: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lokalize/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #155: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #269: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #154: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #213: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #94: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #159: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #66: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #175: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #234: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #92: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #239: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #127: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager build #86: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #129: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #80: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #101: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #245: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #303: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #69: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #270: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #213: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #241: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #98: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver build #142: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #87: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #87: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #28: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #220: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #273: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #213: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #91: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lokalize build #86: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lokalize/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #53: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #162: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #139: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #86: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #156: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #99: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #210: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #214: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #155: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #192: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #50: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #105: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #90: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #270: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #124: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #220: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #298: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #69: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #216: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #158: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #274: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #157: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kturtle build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kturtle/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdegames build #83: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdegames/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets build #149: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #150: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kholidays build #77: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kholidays/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalcore build #145: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalcore/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #152: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #62: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #299: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #151: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #149: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #160: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #146: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #155: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #89: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmplot build #75: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmplot/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #215: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #188: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #226: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #226: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #197: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #249: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #202: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #231: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #190: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #183: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #190: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #194: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #195: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #225: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #175: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #230: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #168: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #182: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #172: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #130: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #207: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluedevil build #154: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluedevil/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #180: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #226: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #232: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kturtle build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kturtle/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #189: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #183: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalcore build #146: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalcore/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kholidays build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kholidays/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #137: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdegames build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdegames/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #142: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #166: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #152: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #51: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #181: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #199: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #208: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #154: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #223: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #151: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #161: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #114: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #228: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #133: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #227: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #198: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #250: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #227: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #232: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #203: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmplot build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmplot/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #151: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klettres build #172: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #204: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #189: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #146: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #111: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #191: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #112: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #184: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #151: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #58: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #73: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #85: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #74: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #78: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #146: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #191: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #196: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #195: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #94: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #145: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #75: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #145: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #148: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #208: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #176: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #169: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #231: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #226: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #173: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #181: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #227: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #239: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #190: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #148: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #31: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #147: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #151: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluedevil build #155: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluedevil/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #72: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #113: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #148: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #146: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #149: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #115: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #66: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #75: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #116: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #151: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #31: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #233: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #138: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #200: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #209: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #224: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #229: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #167: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #147: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libqapt build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libqapt/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #148: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #151: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #239: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #147: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #205: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #133: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klettres build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #207: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #197: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #206: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #180: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #201: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #203: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #208: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #210: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #196: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #175: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #213: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #186: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #229: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #98: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #187: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #67: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #195: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #204: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #211: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #114: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #109: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-python build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #202: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #202: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #113: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #59: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #206: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #190: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #152: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #79: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #66: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #75: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #240: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #188: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #151: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libqapt build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libqapt/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #240: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #207: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #208: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_muon build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_muon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #198: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #187: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #209: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #197: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-python build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #205: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #230: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #188: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #203: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #207: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-python build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #191: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #189: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_muon build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_muon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-python build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #2: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #14: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> nice work @tsimonq2 , santa, clive and yofel
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> and glad to see blaze pitching in too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, Thanks. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #5: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #626: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdewebdev build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdewebdev/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #627: FIXED in 2 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #709: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/709/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #694: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/694/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #6: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #234: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #228: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #7: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #235: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #8: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #229: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/170/
<acheronuk> morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/166/
<acheronuk> ok. maybe I don't want to be on the kubuntu-ci mailing list then......
<acheronuk> 900+ emails overnight about builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #298: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/164/
<acheronuk> clivejo etc: can someone give me a short version of what you got done yesterday?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #305: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfloppy build #2: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfloppy/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #215: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfloppy build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfloppy/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #2: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #304: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #140: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #271: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/271/
<santa_> acheronuk: not very much, in code, but I have been pondering about how to minimize more the pain with debian merges
<santa_> so I got some code done this moring with the conclusions of yesterday's research
<santa_> * morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #177: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #307: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/307/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo, how's it going?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: good thanks, and you?
<BluesKaj> the same..having very few issues with Zesty so far, but it's early days
 * clivejo fingers crossed on zesty being a great release
<BluesKaj> even have kodi jarvis running just fine 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #3: FIXED in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/3/
<soee> ahoneybun: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Black-Mesa-Linux-Debut
<BluesKaj> oops, spoke too soon, desktop total freeze..REISUB didn'y even budge it, had to do a hard reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> o/
<santa_> clivejo: ping
<clivejo> santa_: pong
<santa_> clivejo: I have improved a bit the thing to prepare merges from debian; after educating myself a bit about the git merge conflicts resolution I think the best thing to do is sorting the control files on both sides
<santa_> i.e. writing a custom merge driver won't improve the thing
<santa_> so I have re-tested the merge of kservice and this time it doesn't merge a dupe breaks field 'surprisingly'
<santa_> what I did was just writing an "extended wrap-and-sort" which sorts the fields of the control files
<santa_> therefore they should be more or less in the same place triggering a conflict instad of being added above or below as a dupe field
<santa_> clivejo: so would be nice if you could re-test a bit and give me feedback about it, I think the managing of the control files is going to be much better than in your previous experiments
<santa_> and please don't commit/push anything to our official git repos yet ;)
<santa_> anything done with the tooling I mean
<santa_> clivejo: in the README.ng, you have a new 3.4 subsection about ka-wrap-and-sort
 * soee is playing Black Mesa with 2560x1080 resolution on his laptop :D
<BluesKaj> nice
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/xh4JVoY.jpg
<santa_> clivejo: oh, and I forget to mention that - probably my next step wrt debian merges will be dropping that group breaks from debian (importing that is playing with fire)
<santa_> acheronuk: ↑ fyi
<clivejo> santa_: I have been holding back on Debian merges, and working on KCI
<santa_> ack, I might pospone a bit the next step towards debian merges in favour of getting our stuff ready
<santa_> I also have on the todo list the git-clone-all -r other
<clivejo> can git-clone-all be used in a single package mode?
<santa_> nope
<santa_> but we could add that feature
<santa_> I guess the point is not having to open the browser to ctrl+c the remote
<clivejo> thought it would be handy to add the remotes automatically
<santa_> hmm, yep
<clivejo> and maybe have some intelligence
<santa_> can you elaborate that?
<clivejo> ie git-clone kdeconnect would know to clone kdeconnect-kde git repo
<clivejo> were we could use the repo name or the package name interchangeable 
<santa_> hmm that would mean having a json file mapping for those extra repos
<santa_> we could do that
<clivejo> or git-clone discover/plasma-discover would also work
<santa_> I will try to allocate some time to open trello cards so I don't forget
<santa_> clivejo: other pending task, do you mind if I push now to plasma and frameworks the Vcs-* fields + .gitattributes updates for plasma and applications?
<santa_> so I get that out of my table
<clivejo> with a wee message saying For your attention: The kdeconnect package is located at https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdeconnect-kde
<clivejo> more of a wishlist item
<clivejo> Im not using them currently
<clivejo> but please NOCI them
<santa_> yeah
<clivejo> and please drop a note to -devel mailing list so others know too
<santa_> yeah, like with fw
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Morning
<santa_> hi Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Gotta prep for my job interview but I'll be around.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-grub build #184: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-grub/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #979: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/979/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #940: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/940/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-plymouth build #182: FAILURE in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-plymouth/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #236: FAILURE in 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/6/
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> Hey
<tsimonq2> WTF!
<santa_> what happened?
<tsimonq2> Why are two thirds of the packages FTBFS in KCI?!?
<clivejo> cause they need fixing
<santa_> I have pushed some sutff to plasma now but I doubt very much I broke that
<tsimonq2>  /o\
<tsimonq2> It wasn't like this last week!
<clivejo> you added a number of new packages
<tsimonq2> Not THAT many!
<tsimonq2> I'm fixing Akonadi, it's just patch fuzz.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/18/
<clivejo> and some popular frameworks got broken
<clivejo> like kio
<clivejo> which had a knock on effect down the tree
<tsimonq2> Ah ok.
<santa_> hmm I have to fix something in kio
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/17/
<santa_> seems like rik and I steped into each other toes
<clivejo> tsimonq2: can you fix the failed merges
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/17/
<tsimonq2> Well in a minute here.
<clivejo> those are caused by the VCS update santa_ just ran
<santa_> isn't the "NOCI" suposed to avoid that?
<clivejo> NOCI' 'kubuntu_stable'  2>&1:Auto-merging debian/control
<clivejo> CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in debian/control
<clivejo> Automatic merge failed; fix conflicts and then commit the result.
<tsimonq2>  /supposed to/ I guess...
<santa_> ah you mean the merges
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> the merges still happen
<santa_> well the merges with or withut NOCI should work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #3: FIXED in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenlive build #700: FAILURE in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenlive/700/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkcddb build #132: FAILURE in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkcddb/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kldap build #469: FAILURE in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kldap/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #117: FAILURE in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgpg build #118: FAILURE in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgpg/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/18/
<clivejo> I think a lot of the zesty failures where build wait timeouts
<clivejo> KCI timed out waiting, but LP actually then built them successfully
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdewebdev build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdewebdev/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #193: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #134: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #148: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kleopatra build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kleopatra/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #489: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #3: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #11: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #230: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #236: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #9: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #135: STILL FAILING in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #136: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-grub build #185: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-grub/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #6: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/6/
<soee> c      ?l=polish n ooooooooooooo                kkkkkkkkkkk       
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #237: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #10: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #231: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #194: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #275: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #3: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #12: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #238: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #11: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #232: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #276: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #4: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #166: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #3: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #3: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #4: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #4: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #12: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #95: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php build #2: ABORTED in 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php build #3: ABORTED in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php/3/
 * blaze scratches his beard
 * clivejo scratches his beard
<tsimonq2> clivejo: OMG YOU HAZ BEARD?
<tsimonq2> Lucky... :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #127: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #136: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/3/
<clivejo> why is it lucky?
<tsimonq2> Because I want a beard but don't have one... :P
<tsimonq2> Debian bug 842502
<ubottu> Debian bug 842502 in src:akonadi "akonadi: FTBFS with Qt 5.7.1" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/842502
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> Please be aware.
<clivejo> you're a baby yet, give it time!
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Looking sharp for my job interview in two hours.
<clivejo> on a Saturday?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I know.
<tsimonq2> But yep, on a Saturday.
<clivejo> what what?
<tsimonq2> Hm?
<clivejo> what job you being interviewed for?
<clivejo> space man?
<BluesKaj> must be a busy plaxe of work
<BluesKaj> place
<tsimonq2> Lol
<tsimonq2> clivejo: McDonald's
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> that would explain it :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #3: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-php build #1: ABORTED in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #85: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #3: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #4: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-php build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-php build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #3: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #7: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/7/
<blaze> was something changed at how apt handles dbgsym packages?
<clivejo> yes, but I dont fully understand it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfloppy build #3: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfloppy/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #88: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #3: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #3: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #3: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #3: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #192: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #3: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #3: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #3: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #8: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #298: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/3/
<blaze> *dbgsym packages from LP are not being listed anywhere :\
<clivejo> they are put in a new place
<clivejo> ddeb files
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #3: FIXED in 8 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #3: FIXED in 8 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #3: FIXED in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #3: FIXED in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #3: FIXED in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontactinterface build #3: FIXED in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontactinterface/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #3: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #3: FIXED in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #3: FIXED in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #3: FIXED in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #3: FIXED in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #3: FIXED in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #3: FIXED in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #3: FIXED in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #3: FIXED in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #3: FIXED in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #3: FIXED in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/3/
<blaze> I see nothing about LP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lokalize build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lokalize/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/3/
<blaze> maybe there is no option except downloading and installing *dbgsym manually
<clivejo> Im not sure how it works, and I havent looked into it
<blaze> it was working before
<clivejo> just noticed a lot of packages using a new way to package the symbols files
<blaze> uhm, nevermind…
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 7 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #3: FIXED in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #3: FIXED in 8 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #3: FIXED in 8 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #3: FIXED in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_filelight build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_filelight/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #3: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #3: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #3: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #3: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #3: FIXED in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #3: FIXED in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #3: FIXED in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #3: FIXED in 7 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #95: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_muon build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_muon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #3: FIXED in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #3: FIXED in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #3: FIXED in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #3: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #12: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenlive build #701: STILL FAILING in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenlive/701/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #4: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #3: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #3: FIXED in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #96: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #3: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #3: FIXED in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #3: FIXED in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kig/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #3: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/3/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> They are in a separate repository which you could add to your sources.list
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> But I don't remember it's name
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I think I found it @ the wiki
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php build #3: ABORTED in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-php/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #13: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #237: STILL FAILING in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #296: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #145: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #4: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #6: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #3: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #117: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #117: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-python build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-python/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-python build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-python/4/
<tsimonq2> I GOT THE JOB! :D
<clivejo> congrats
<tsimonq2> Thanks. :D
<clivejo> do you want fries with that?
<tsimonq2> Well they already gave me a large soda while I was waiting. :P
<clivejo> or the one that caught me out "do you want to swipe and go"
<clivejo> at that time a swipe and go meant to hit someone a punch in the nose!
<tsimonq2> XD
<clivejo> will you have time to fix those merges?
<clivejo> when do you start?
<tsimonq2> Well I'm on The Chromebook until Monday, so in a bit.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Orientation is on Tuesday after school.
<tsimonq2> That's basically an overview of the policies and signing like 20 papers.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiten build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiten/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #118: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #6: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-approver build #3: FIXED in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-approver/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #277: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #195: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #3: FIXED in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #3: FIXED in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #3: FIXED in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #3: FIXED in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #7: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #238: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/3/
<mparillo> I successfully installed ZZ from the daily ISO, letting it auto-re-size my 16.10 partition. This is the first time I have had three OSs (16.04 LTS, 16.10, and now ZZ) on the same laptop.  Funny thing, 16.10 no longer boots. Is it possibly a problem in the ZZ installer? Operator error? Anything I should check?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #3: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/4/
<clivejo> !info libdrumstick-dev
<ubottu> libdrumstick-dev (source: libdrumstick): Qt4/C++ wrapper for ALSA Sequencer - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4 (yakkety), package size 22 kB, installed size 132 kB
<clivejo> !info libdrumstick-dev proposed
<ubottu> 'proposed' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backpor
<clivejo> !info libdrumstick-dev zesty
<ubottu> libdrumstick-dev (source: libdrumstick): Qt4/C++ wrapper for ALSA Sequencer - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4 (zesty), package size 22 kB, installed size 132 kB
<clivejo> !info libdrumstick-dev unstable
<ubottu> libdrumstick-dev (source: libdrumstick): Qt4/C++ wrapper for ALSA Sequencer - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4 (unstable), package size 25 kB, installed size 134 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #4: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #3: FIXED in 8 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #3: FIXED in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #119: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #3: FIXED in 9 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/3/
<tsimonq2> dayum
<tsimonq2> Things are getting fixed up!
<clivejo> only 98 to go in zesty
 * clivejo crosses fingers for akonadi
 * tsimonq2 does evil things
<clivejo> don't do evil stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #8: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/8/
<clivejo> grrrrrr
 * tsimonq2 crams a square peg into a round hole
<tsimonq2> FIX ZESTY, FIX!
<tsimonq2> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #196: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/196/
<clivejo> !info default-libmysqlclient-dev
<ubottu> Package default-libmysqlclient-dev does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info default-libmysqlclient-dev zesty
<ubottu> default-libmysqlclient-dev (source: mysql-defaults): MySQL database development files (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 9 kB
<clivejo> why did you do that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/6/
<tsimonq2> Seems that there's some dep problems, at least from my analysis, so I wanted to make sure that it wasn't still an issue.
<clivejo> I was going through fixing stuff and you have just flooded the build queue on me :(
 * clivejo goes to bed
<tsimonq2>   - Me when the nightly starts at 7 PM
<clivejo> so what, you want to get you're own back on me?
<clivejo> KCI has been triggering at midnight UTC from it was setup
<clivejo> most of the devs are in Europe
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/6/
<clivejo> not cool Simon, not cool at all
<clivejo> you knew I was working on it
 * clivejo leaves
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #14: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #197: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/7/
<tsimonq2> ...no?
<tsimonq2> I didn't know!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #198: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/198/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-plymouth build #183: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-plymouth/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #239: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #630: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/630/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenlive build #702: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenlive/702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdewebdev build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdewebdev/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #118: FIXED in 2 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kleopatra build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kleopatra/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kldap build #470: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kldap/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #490: STILL FAILING in 2 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgpg build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgpg/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkcddb build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkcddb/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #980: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/980/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #941: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/941/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #710: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/710/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #695: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/695/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #105: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel build #52: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #16: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #239: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #233: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #4: ABORTED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #631: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/631/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #240: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgpg build #120: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgpg/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kldap build #471: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kldap/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kleopatra build #126: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kleopatra/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-plymouth build #184: FIXED in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-plymouth/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #491: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/491/
<tsimonq2> Hehehehehehehehehe
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkcddb build #134: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkcddb/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdewebdev build #6: FIXED in 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdewebdev/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #942: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/942/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenlive build #703: FIXED in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenlive/703/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #981: FIXED in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/981/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Fixed merge failures! :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #68: FIXED in 9 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #76: FIXED in 9 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #199: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #26: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #106: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #92: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #106: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #25: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #120: FAILURE in 1 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #632: FAILURE in 2 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/632/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #121: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #633: FIXED in 1 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/633/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #711: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/711/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #122: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #696: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/696/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdeedu build #114: FAILURE in 2 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdeedu/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #59: FAILURE in 2 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #61: FAILURE in 2 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/61/
<acheronuk> congratulations on the job tsimonq2 :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #240: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #10: FIXED in 3 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #280: FIXED in 3 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #234: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/17/
<clivejo> acheronuk: regarding http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/ which is now holding a lot back from building, do you think we could remove the ABI manager?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdeedu build #115: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdeedu/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #62: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #60: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #241: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #235: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/235/
<acheronuk> clivejo: I will have a look later when I am more awake :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But you got an extra hour in bed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #18: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/18/
<acheronuk> clivejo: doesn't feel like it somehow :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #242: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/242/
<clivejo> acheronuk: Ive just refreshed the patches on kpimtextedit, we'll see whats changed (if anything) when it builds :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/5/
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> that stupid grantlee thing
<clivejo> hi CRogers
<CRogers> hey clivejo.
<CRogers> How's it going?
<clivejo> good thanks
<clivejo> and you?
<CRogers> Not too bad. Doing some freelance work over the weekend. I probably should be out enjoying it instead. lol
<clivejo> acheronuk: if you get a chance could you make a copy of http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/krap/grantlee.git and put it in LP?
<clivejo> make a kubuntu_unstable and kubuntu_stable branch
<clivejo> I have to go for a bit, but should be back later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #186: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #101: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #187: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #102: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #188: FIXED in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #9: FIXED in 9 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #103: FIXED in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #3: FIXED in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #3: FIXED in 8 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/4/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs/3/
<clivejo> !info libgpgme11-dev zesty
<ubottu> libgpgme11-dev (source: gpgme1.0): GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-3 (zesty), package size 256 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<clivejo> !info libgpgme11-dev unstable
<ubottu> libgpgme11-dev (source: gpgme1.0): GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1 (unstable), package size 345 kB, installed size 1443 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs/4/
<clivejo> yofel sgclark shadeslayer: so we have 3rd party dependencies we need for the KDE stack to build (libdrumstick,  gpgme, etc) would it make sense to maybe configure another PPA to keep temp builds of these packages so that KCI can build packages with them?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #218: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/133/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks acheronuk. :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: doubt I will get to do anything today. sorry.
<tsimonq2> o/
<clivejo> acheronuk: no prob
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Ping ring ring
<clivejo> tsimonq2: pong
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Sorry about last night, first of all.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Seems you were fighting with akonadi last night? I fixed that up.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I also fixed up the merge failures.
<clivejo> I was fixing a number of packages, akonidi was one of them
<clivejo> until you flooded KCI
<tsimonq2> Sorry... :(
<clivejo> I cant make head nor tail of krunner
<clivejo> and libkleo needs an updated gpgme version 
<tsimonq2> Missing build dependencies: libkf5plasma-dev (>= 5.27.0~)
<tsimonq2> Yup.
<tsimonq2> !info libkf5plasma-dev
<ubottu> Package libkf5plasma-dev does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> O__o
<tsimonq2> !info libgpgme11-dev sid
<ubottu> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, z
<tsimonq2> !info libgpgme11-dev unstable
<ubottu> libgpgme11-dev (source: gpgme1.0): GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1 (unstable), package size 345 kB, installed size 1443 kB
<tsimonq2> O__o
<tsimonq2> clivejo: 1.7.1 is released, I can package it up and get it in KCI?
<clivejo> try it
<tsimonq2> Ok, will do.
<clivejo> the one in experimental doesnt want to build
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #243: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/37/
<clivejo> santa_: ping
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #236: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/236/
<santa_> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> hi
<santa_> hi, what's up?
<clivejo> regarding kio, are you working on it?
<clivejo> you mentioned the debian breaks are dangerious?
<santa_> yes
<clivejo> can you explain what the problem is?
<santa_> that's something I would like to strip from the debian merges
<santa_> clivejo: in general you should avoid having conflicting libraries with no need because that tends to confuse package managers when trying to find a solution for the upgrades. that, in fact, triggered the creation of the debian abi manager
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/105/
<santa_> clivejo: and I also have something which broke things for us, let me find it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/115/
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 throws rocks at clivejo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Rejected: … gpgme1.0_1.7.1-1~17.04~ppa1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.7.1-1~17.04~ppa1 <= 1.7.1-2ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wth is that versioning even!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I thought you said it was FTBFS!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh, WEIRD.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Dammit Clive... :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please don't EVER use that versioning again...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: I got it building!
<santa_> clivejo: for instance I had to do this for kio https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kio/commit/?id=f0823f37cb4b64edfe181b917de2d948b311373f
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> It builds but gets stuck on tests
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Nope, not according to my build compared to yours!
<santa_> kio?
<santa_> ah, no you are talking about the other thing, sorry XD
<clivejo> stupid internet
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk watches f1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> f1?
<clivejo> santa_: but kio-dev isnt a thing any more
<santa_> clivejo: in debian. we haven't merged that change yet. and anyway that's just an example
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Proper motor racing
<clivejo> its being replaced with libkf5kio-dev
<clivejo> santa_: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kio.git/tree/debian/control
<clivejo> Package: kio-dev
<clivejo> Depends: libkf5kio-dev, ${misc:Depends}
<santa_> clivejo: I know and I told you we didn't import that change yet
<blaze> =O
<santa_> clivejo: and even if we did the libkf5kio-dev depends on kio so we woul be in the same situation anyway
<santa_> * would
<santa_> and I insist that this is just an example
<santa_> the actual problem is that you just shouldn't put those breaks just for the fun of it
<clivejo> but Im asking on where the dangerious breaks are
<santa_> clivejo: they are in the debian branches. we imprted a bunch of them in the kservice merge we did to test the tooling but I removed them later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #244: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gpgmepp build #207: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gpgmepp/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #237: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/237/
<santa_> clivejo: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kservice/commit/?id=a82af0a4334a61c29bb06bad95aa292e48481349
<clivejo> but surely the problem there was that the tooling merged the file weirdly and put the Breaks block in the description?
<santa_> no, wait
<santa_> consider the kservice merge we did
<santa_> they were 2 different but related problems
<santa_> 1. is the problem you mentioned, the control file was merged "weirdly" and we got a dupe Breaks field, do you remember?
<clivejo> yes and it was only picked up when we tried to build the source
<santa_> 2. after having to fix 1. manually we imported the debian unneccesay breaks
<santa_> I fixed 2. in the above commit
<santa_> clivejo: to fix 1. I made the ka-wrap-and-sort tool and I also updated the README.ng
<santa_> I think I laready mentioned this, but just as a reminder
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Sorry my internet is driving me crazy tonight
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/167/
<santa_> s/laready/already/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #306: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syndication build #256: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syndication/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #265: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #214: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #86: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #50: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syndication build #100: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syndication/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #222: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #177: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #117: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #174: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #183: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #300: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #210: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #245: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface build #158: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #99: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager build #87: FIXED in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #107: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #233: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #64: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #60: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #177: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #116: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #100: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #118: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #160: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #85: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #17: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalcore build #147: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalcore/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #138: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #64: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #152: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #17: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kholidays build #79: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kholidays/79/
<tsimonq2> Dayum!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #92: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #3: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #17: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #4: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/4/
<clivejo> ^^ Cant open the console output for print-manager
<clivejo> tsimonq2: is it working for you?
<blaze> clivejo: ping me when you get kdev ready for hacking
<clivejo> blaze: I cant see whats wrong with kdevelop-php
<clivejo> Ill wait until the queue clears and restart jenkins
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #3: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #132: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/132/
<clivejo> my internet is pathetic tonight
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #3: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/3/
<clivejo> ^^ tsimonq2 want to fix that missing file?
<tsimonq2> Hm?
<clivejo> === Start list-missing
<clivejo> -./usr/share/metainfo/org.kde.plasma.networkmanagement.appdata.xml
<clivejo> === End list-missing
<tsimonq2> Later.
<clivejo> just add that file and it should go green
<clivejo> no bother, I can do it
<tsimonq2> Ok.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #295: FIXED in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #268: FIXED in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #263: FIXED in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #166: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #280: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/280/
<clivejo> console output is still now working :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #93: FIXED in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #86: FIXED in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #127: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #251: FIXED in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #218: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #292: FIXED in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #222: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #106: FIXED in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #145: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #197: FIXED in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #86: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #271: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #227: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #221: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #29: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #5: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/5/
<ahoneybun> that is a lot of green
<ahoneybun> good stuff
<clivejo> dunno why the console output has broken :/
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you going trick or treating?
<ahoneybun> clivejo, I went to a party yesterday but nothing on Mon (the real date)
<clivejo> Ive never been :/
<tsimonq2> My parents just buy me a big thing of candy and I sit home and watch horror movies. :P
<clivejo> with the troubles and what not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #230: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #96: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #221: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/221/
<tsimonq2> Wait a minute...
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: When is the vision meeting?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nov 1
<tsimonq2> What time?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> which I can't be at
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 21 UTC
<tsimonq2> OH SHOOT
<tsimonq2> Me neither.
<tsimonq2> :(
<tsimonq2> That's my job orientation!
<tsimonq2> That really really sucks. :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #268: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #259: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #95: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #246: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/246/
<clivejo> all releases under 200 packages to fix!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #159: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #128: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/128/
<clivejo> need to get kio, kservice and krunner fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdegames build #85: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdegames/85/
<tsimonq2> I can get kio.
<clivejo> santa_ is still working on what to do with them
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> KCI-W :: W: libkf5kiofilewidgets5: debian-changelog-line-too-long line 21 … KCI-W :: W: libkf5kiocore5: debian-changelog-line-too-long line 21 … KCI-W :: W: libkf5kiowidgets5: debian-changelog-line-too-long line 21 … KCI-W :: W: kio: debian-changelog-line-too-long line 21 … KCI-W :: W: libkf5kiontlm5: debian-changelog-line-too-long line 21 … KCI-W :: W: kio-dev: debian-changelog-line-too-long line 21 … KCI-W :: W: l
<IrcsomeBot> debian-changelog-line-too-long line 21
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Seems like an easy fix.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Aaand fixed.
<clivejo> did you see us talking about it earlier?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #182: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #162: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #218: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #264: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #228: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kturtle build #76: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kturtle/76/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well I fixed something trivial.
<santa_> clivejo: but I'm touching kio, kservice and krunner right now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #126: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #137: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/137/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That was an easy fix.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: Please pull my change
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #77: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #117: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #93: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #211: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #157: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/157/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: it wasnt a fix, santa_ is working on them
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> O_____o
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You're telling me that wasn't a fix?!?
<santa_> clivejo: actually I'm not, wwe might have a misundrstanding here
<santa_> I mean, I did some things in kservice and kio, but I'm done
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh good.
<santa_> so no prob if simon wants to fix somethinge there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/75/
<santa_> but now that you mention it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I did. :D
<santa_> I'm going to fix the changelog in zesty_archive
<clivejo> please put NOCI
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok cool.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I go back to Dad's place tomorrow, so I'll get to finishing the Jenkins setup.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I really think we need KCI Stable working again!
<clivejo> tsimonq2: its a warning
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I know, but it's an easy one to fix.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why not fix it?
<clivejo> there are bigger issues with kio
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #150: FIXED in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/150/
<clivejo> like debian renaming kio-dev upstream
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #76: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #115: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #150: FIXED in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #33: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #148: FIXED in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #148: FIXED in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #153: FIXED in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #147: FIXED in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/147/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well I fixed the one that was right in front of me. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #110: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #153: FIXED in 9 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/153/
<clivejo> and you didnt put NOCI which is blocking jobs now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #75: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #204: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #99: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/99/
<santa_> clivejo: regarding the renaming I would hold that on for 5.28
<clivejo> any reason?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/76/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Speaking of that, do we have everything tested to get in Zesty?
<clivejo> I thought the plan was to do a Debian merge now
<santa_> no, not really
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I haven't been in the loop... :?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *:/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #9: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/9/
<santa_> I mean we can hold the debian merges for a while
<santa_> I can test tomorror zesty 5.27 dist-upgrades
<clivejo> Id rather get them done now
<santa_> and that's why we have our users complaining about getting old versions
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can't be at the Vision meeting, so what's our plan?
<clivejo> Rik and I had wanted to get a start on them last week, but we held off due to waiting on the tooling
<santa_> no
<santa_> you didn't held because of the tooloing
<clivejo> mmm yes I did
<clivejo> I had a trello card setup for it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's basically, "What will Clive upload for us and what does Clive want for the rest?"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<santa_> yo held because merging from debian because if you merged you would have broke everything
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No I saw the damn Trello card, Santa...
<santa_> great
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #179: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/179/
<santa_> let's say you didn't listen to me
<santa_> and go go ahead with the merges
<santa_> you would have broken everything
<clivejo> how?
<santa_> and you would be fixing everything manually
<santa_> how? just see what you get with a do-all git merge debian/master
<clivejo> Im talking about doing it manually
<clivejo> the way we have done in the past
<santa_> great
<santa_> do a git merge manually
<santa_> same result
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/92/
<santa_> clivejo, tsimonq2: so what I would do is testing the zesty 5.27 upgrades and if everything goes fine, upload to zesty
<santa_> we can allways fix a second version of kio later
<santa_> because note that the next saurday we have 5.28
<clivejo> santa_: The plan was to get FW back in sync with debian and start work on plasma 5.8
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #71: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #77: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #60: FIXED in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #113: FIXED in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #96: FIXED in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #148: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<santa_> clivejo: that's not a good plan
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #80: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #113: FIXED in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #74: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/74/
<ahoneybun> wow
<clivejo> you keep saying this
<clivejo> why is it not a good plan?
<santa_> well
<clivejo> we are going round in circles here
<santa_> 5.27 was released a long time ago
<santa_> is that availaible for our users? no
<clivejo> and it wont be at this rate
<santa_> perfect
<santa_> then, let's hold the debian merges fro later
<santa_> * for
<clivejo> but why?
<clivejo> with a bit of help the merges could be done in a day
<santa_> I will repeat myself
<santa_> 5.27 was released a long time ago
<santa_> is that availaible for our users? no
<santa_> and I will add
<santa_> are the debian merges helping with that? NO
<clivejo> if we got it merged and fixed up, it could be backported and tested within a week
<santa_> what? the whole frameworks?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #242: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #151: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #151: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #147: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #153: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #77: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/77/
<clivejo> santa_: it is in Debian and working
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #87: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #114: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #156: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #153: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #225: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #139: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #182: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #84: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #191: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #161: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/161/
<clivejo> as far as I know it has always been that we do a Debian merge at the start of a new cycle
<santa_> clivejo: and that does fix absolutely nothing in kubuntu
<santa_> <clivejo> as far as I know it has always been that we do a Debian merge at the start of a new cycle
<santa_> inspect the git history
<santa_> but anyway, we can have 5.27 ready for upload tommorow
<santa_> it's up to you if you want to upload it or not
<santa_> if you want to enetertain yourself with debian merges and other stuff that's up to you
<santa_> but I think the best thing for our users it's making the new release available
<clivejo> and which users are you talking about?
<clivejo> upload to zesty does nothing to get it to our users
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/116/
<clivejo> the majority are on 16.04 LTS and 16.10
<clivejo> and most dont care about FW, they want Plasma 5.8 LTS and latest apps
<ahoneybun> bumping up the Plasma would be a great help to users on 16.04 for multimonitor users
<santa_> whatever
<clivejo> all of which are on a complete hold waiting on this new tooling
<clivejo> its not whatever, its fact
<santa_> go on with this way of thinking and you will kill this project
<clivejo> to be honest, Im about to walk away
<clivejo> because it is constant arguements
<ahoneybun> what's the issue?
<santa_> back in the days, kubuntu was very keen providing new upstream releases
<santa_> you don't seem to realize that you are doing some things that pulls this project in the oposite direction
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #232: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/232/
<clivejo> yes, when we had paid people
<clivejo> Im not paid to take this BS
<clivejo> Im trying to do what I can with the knowledge and skills I have
<ahoneybun> we all want one thing, to bring great KDE software to Ubuntu right?
<ahoneybun> santa_, clivejo 
<clivejo> but we are a Ubuntu project
<clivejo> that means releasing what is available at the time
<ahoneybun> the freeze limits us at times we have to work within that
<santa_> I wasn't paid and I got new releases on siduction before debian
<santa_> we can do the same paid or no paid
<santa_> sa I said tomorrow I'm testing the dist-upgrades
<ahoneybun> santa_, we are working with what we have and the knowledge, we need to talk better
<santa_> this will result is something ready to upload in _zesty_archive
<clivejo> Debian is Ubuntu's upstream
<santa_> it's up to you to upload or not
<ahoneybun> can we jump in a quick BBB?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/117/
<santa_> ahoneybun: I can
<ahoneybun> great clivejo ?
<ahoneybun> I'm going into room 1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #17: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #162: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/162/
<ahoneybun> santa_, ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #153: FIXED in 8 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libqapt build #17: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libqapt/17/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #101: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #16: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_amarok build #9: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_amarok/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #125: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #118: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #354: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #10: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #49: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #614: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/614/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #385: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #386: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/205/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @acheronuk, No
<valorie> nice to see ya, @ovidiuflorin
<valorie> how are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Comuting
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> In traffic
<kfunk> valorie: acheronuk: what's up (re. KDevelop team  on Launchpad)? anything you need my input on?
<acheronuk> kfunk: it was being queried if it was needed any more. not a big deal, and can stay if people think there is still potential for it being useful
<kfunk> acheronuk: at least for me: I don't even know what it's for and whether it's needed :)
<acheronuk> kfunk: well, you've been an admin on the team since 2015 on a quick look :P
<acheronuk> from last night <yofel> that team was made by me and bulldog back in 2011 when we were trying to set up daily builds using what infrastructure we had back then. Wasn't Kevin using it recently for something?
<acheronuk> clearly you are not!
<kfunk> oh. nice :P
<kfunk> no, I'm not using it for anything. 
<acheronuk> kfunk: cool. can decide on our own priorities what to do with it then. thanks :)
<kfunk> yep, feel free to rm it if needed. thanks, too!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1858: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1858/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1858: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1858/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1858: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1858/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1858: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1858/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1859: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1859/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1859: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1859/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1859: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1859/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1859: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1859/
<clivejo> where my menus gone :/
<clivejo> @acheronuk
<clivejo> where you hide them?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> huh?
<clivejo> my menus are gone in certain apps
<clivejo> Clementine, Kmail, Quassel
<clivejo> where did you hide them?
<yofel> they hid themselves so they can haunt you on halloween
<clivejo> wish they would show themselves
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Lower the dput retry count to 3 again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #92: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #92: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #92: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #92: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1860: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1860/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1860: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1860/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1860: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1860/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1860: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1860/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #119: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #126: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #102: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/103/
<acheronuk> ages since I played kolf
<clivejo> its now KF5 :)
<valorie> kolf, lol
<valorie> what a name
<valorie> clivejo: did you get your menus back?
<valorie> and was is control M
<clivejo> nope :(
<valorie> hmmm, control m didn't work?
<valorie> because I once did that by mistake, and that's how I discovered control m!
<clivejo> nope, doesn't work
<ronnoc> is kolf still a thing?!?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> just been playing it :)
<blaze> I'd prefer kowling
<acheronuk> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/77f5f0/kubuntu_1710_artful_aardvark_is_released/dorkill/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/104/
<clivejo> how are 5.11 packages coming?
<acheronuk> hoping that the last few niggles get fixed. if not, will have do some patching or re-versioning
<clivejo> what are the major issues?
<acheronuk> the one I really dislike is the broken gtk config kcm
<clivejo> is that why chromium looks messed up?
<acheronuk> if they don't fix that, then will either try reverting a commit, of making a 5.11.2+really5.10.5 ppa uplod at least, as the 5.10.5 is fine
<ronnoc> ?me waits for the multiplayer "kolf with your friends" :D
 * ronnoc waits for the multiplayer "kolf with your friends" :D
<ronnoc> ^
<acheronuk> clivejo: chrome/ium is ok here, but yes, it would be easy to **** up it's fonts with that KCM I guess
<clivejo> it keeps reverting back to ugly theming
<clivejo> hve to keep configuring it every login
<acheronuk> I was thinking of the 3D ones. neverball?
<acheronuk> clivejo: : don't log out!
<clivejo> I need to
<clivejo> don't want the fairies using my computer whilst I sleep
<acheronuk> okaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<valorie> acheronuk: have you read the thead in -users about the fonts?
<acheronuk> valorie: yep. the bug reprted got tagged as artful update, or similar, so I hope that means a freetype update is coming
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> sometimes I wonder if I need my glasses to read my laptop
<valorie> which would be very sad
<acheronuk> my fonts are ok, then again I don't diasble antialiasing!
<valorie> I don't mess with them at all, but it is def. less sharp than it has been in the past
<acheronuk> which strikes me as a slightly self inflicted wound
<valorie> sure, that thread was ....
<valorie> but still, lots of info I didn't know about or had forgotten
<valorie> been so long since messing about was even a thought
<acheronuk> my fonts seem as good as ever. I guess display and resolutions may account for that
<acheronuk> indeed. 
<acheronuk>  Brian Murray (brian-murray) on 2017-10-13
<acheronuk> Changed in freetype (Ubuntu Artful):
<acheronuk> milestone: 	none → artful-updates 
<acheronuk> ^^^ valorie 
<clivejo> where is that setting?
<acheronuk> which one?
<clivejo> auntie lazing
<acheronuk> systemsettings, fonts
<valorie> nice
<acheronuk> subbed kubuntu-bugs to it so we all keep track
<acheronuk> all subscribers, anyway
<acheronuk> Busy Buzzard!
<clivejo> noooo Busty Booby
 * acheronuk shakes head
<clivejo> valorie said so
<acheronuk> Bonkers Bongo
<clivejo> she loves that name
<valorie> please no sexual metaphors
<valorie> for an LTS
<clivejo> its not sexual
<clivejo> http://arnoldzwicky.s3.amazonaws.com/BlueBooby2.jpg
<valorie> right, if I can be made sexual, it will
<clivejo> and they have blue feet :)
<valorie> I know they are birds
<clivejo> you just got a dirty mind valorie
<valorie> lovely birds
<clivejo> like that tower in Berlin
<valorie> I raised teenage boys
 * clivejo tuts
<acheronuk> Simon is suspiciously quiet
<wxl> it's likely he knows better by now
<wxl> also he might be at school
<acheronuk> that would be a turn up for the books
<acheronuk> most likely asleep I reckon. school must be over
<wxl> true true
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I'm doing important things
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Like chatting up this girl, and signing very important documents. You know, normal Monday night stuff :P
<wxl> signing the restraining order ahead of time?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nah signing my Social Security card
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Gotta get that right
<wxl> oh yay becoming a number
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm already a number
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I need to sign it to get my temps
<clivejo> a tax paying number?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But my hand coordination skills suck atm :/
<wxl> it's used for taxes but it's also a general identification number
<wxl> you can get a separate tax id but in general, the social security number just defaults as your tax id
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's a card that you need the rest of your life
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's why I'm nervous about signing it
<wxl> you've already been assigned the number at birth, so it's not like you can just not do it to avoid being identified
<acheronuk> just don't sign it donald duck
<clivejo> or Dizzy Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #983: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/983/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #246: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #355: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #78: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/78/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #328: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #152: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #247: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #414: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #356: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #382: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #329: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #350: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #153: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #415: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #351: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #615: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/615/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #79: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #214: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #383: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #215: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #393: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #537: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/537/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #415: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #253: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #416: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #254: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1861: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1861/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1861: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1861/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1861: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1861/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1861: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1861/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<clivejo> acheronuk: <<BUILDDIR>>/plasma-discover-5.11.1+p17.10+git20171024.0107/libdiscover/backends/FlatpakBackend/FlatpakSourcesBackend.cpp:149:122: error: ‘remoteUrl’ was not declared in this scope
<clivejo> Flatpak needs updated?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no ref to that in latest flatpack source I can see, and it fails on Neon who have a newer build than us
<acheronuk> clivejo: I guess just a coding error forgeting to declare that
<clivejo> maybe it will fix itself
<acheronuk> maybe someone will help it to fix itself
<clivejo> someone or something
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #80: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #216: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #384: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #330: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #154: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #352: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #76 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<clivejo> wxl: whats this - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/+ref/kubuntu_unstable/+activereviews
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #76: ABORTED in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/76/
<clivejo> breaking KCI again!!
<clivejo> Rik Rik Rik
<acheronuk> clivejo: nothing is broken
<acheronuk> yet..................
<clivejo> I can feel it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #385: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/87/
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 tiptoes around
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #167: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #168: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #119: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/119/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, why you sneakin?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #105: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #99: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/99/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from clivejo: <clivejo> breaking KCI again!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #162: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/162/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #72: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #56: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #152: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #67: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #83: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-vault build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-vault/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #217: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #81: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #380: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #77: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #185: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #87: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #100: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #161: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #484: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #16: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #72: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #127: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #48: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #386: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #91: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #122: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #89: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #110: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #47: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #66: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #77: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #384: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #42: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #168: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #48: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #88: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #166: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #173: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #126: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #85: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #88: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #284: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #169: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #76: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #96: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #106: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #120: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #78: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #122: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #129: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #13: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-vault build #12: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-vault/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #100: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #163: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #88: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #73: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #381: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #186: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #74: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #101: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #57: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #82: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #218: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #68: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #84: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #153: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #162: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #73: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #44: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #485: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #189: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #131: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #251: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #313: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #160: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #131: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #385: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/89/
<blaze> omg bionic omg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/86/
<clivejo> very excited there blaze, are you ok?
<blaze> yeah, totally
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/79/
<clivejo> LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #285: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #330: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #124: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #487: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #246: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #101: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config build #38: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #169: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #190: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #252: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #142: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #314: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #331: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #488: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #125: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #247: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #102: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config build #39: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #208: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #137: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #136: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #154: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #138: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #338: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #339: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #418: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #316: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #79: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #143: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #171: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #419: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #317: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #103: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config build #40: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #126: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #139: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #248: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #489: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #125: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-gtk-config build #1024: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-gtk-config/1024/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-gtk-config build #1025: FIXED in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-gtk-config/1025/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1862: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1862/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1862: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1862/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1862: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1862/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1862: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1862/
<wxl> clivejo: looks like nothing
<clivejo> wxl: i DELETED IT
<clivejo> ouppss
<clivejo> typing is painful
<clivejo> I hammered my finger :(
<clivejo> did someone take pond offline?
<yofel> me, back up in a few
<clivejo> no prob
<clivejo> are you adding bionic and removing x,z ?
<yofel> no, moving jenkins onto an XFS partition so we don't run out of inodes anymore
<yofel> meh, you do notice a bit of lag in large views now that it's not on the SSD anymore. But better than failing I guess.
<acheronuk> makes sense
<yofel> heh, root inode usage down to 12% from 92%
<yofel> jenkins-root sits at 10% now
<acheronuk> :)
<clivejo> what plan is the Linode package?
<yofel> whatever has 8 cores, 24G memory and ~300G disk space
<acheronuk> ubottu: no testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<clivejo> no need to ping me!
<yofel> :D
 * mamarley slaps ubottu around a bit with a large trout.
<clivejo> I know nothing
<clivejo> Linode 24GB	24 GB	8 Cores	384 GB SSD	16 TB	40 Gbps	2000 Mbps	$160 / mo ($.24 / hr)
<yofel> yeah, that
<clivejo> what are we actually using on it?
<acheronuk> I don't have edit powers
<acheronuk> clearly
<yofel> there's a backup partition with mostly the rdiff-backups of the KCI in it, an a bunch of LXC containers used mostly be people, and one used as a KCI slave. That slave is really using the machine the most
<clivejo> for half that price we could get 12 GB	6 Cores	192 GB SSD
<yofel> if you don't mind Atom server CPUs, Scaleway sells you 8 cores, 32G memory, 50G root space and a 250 dedicated SSD for 25€ (C2L on https://www.scaleway.com/pricing/)
<yofel> linode will win on the CPU speed size
<yofel> *side
<yofel> if we even need that much...
<clivejo> Jon already has an account at Scaleway too
<acheronuk> I've certainly not been using linode to compile stuuf
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, you rang sir?
<yofel> looking at Zabbix, 24h avg. CPU usage was ~6%, and the disk usage is usually around 50%
<acheronuk> ny machine here is marginally faster for that
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: I was trying to change the testers trigger
<BluesKaj> ok
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: nut there is new plasma 5.11.2 in staging as well :)
<acheronuk> *but
<clivejo> is gttk issue fixed?
<mparillo> plasma-staging?
<yofel> with the dput throttle working in the CI we also need less slaves. So practically the main point for it existing is gone.
 * BluesKaj checks staging
<acheronuk> clivejo: 90% fixed
<acheronuk> mparillo: yep
<yofel> (I'll delete swy-02 soonish)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #127: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/127/
<BluesKaj> " KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/systemsettings5'" ..it launches, but all other apps won't launch after closing systems settings
<BluesKaj> no context menu avialbale , mostly everything is frozen 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #82: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #102: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #87: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #79: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/79/
<marco-parillo> No dead kittens with Plasma 5.11.2. I took a pretty generic AA release, upgraded to 5.11.1 using the backports-landing PPA. Then the staging-plasma PPA. Reboot and all seems will. Dolphin, FF, System Settings, Kate, Konsole, Kinfocenter, Discover, System Monitor, all seem to launch without incident.
<marco-parillo> https://goo.gl/images/29CzzM
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: how do you launch systemsettings?
<BluesKaj> acheronuk,` from the quicklaunch widget mostly
<acheronuk> makes sense. some issue launching like that
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, there's no context menu when right clicking on the desktop here either
<acheronuk> that is fine for me
<marco-parillo> I can launch System Settings reliably from the Application Launcher, and I can right-click on my desktop and get a context menu.
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, did you use staging or backporsts landing for 5.11.2?
<valorie> same question from me
<valorie> wanna try
<marco-parillo> staging-plasma for 5.11.2
<marco-parillo> BUT, I used backports-landing for 5.11.1 first. I think it also got me an upgrade of KF
<valorie> yeah, used and got that the other day
<valorie> living on the edge!
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: app launcher and krunner are fine
<acheronuk> it's just launching from a panel shortcut that is borked
<valorie> is anyone fixing it?
<marco-parillo> KF 5.39: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing?field.series_filter=artful
<acheronuk> valorie: I'm talking to fabian on #plasma about it
<valorie> excellent
<BluesKaj> ok , I ran the backports landing ppa and now only system settings blocks the other apps from launching, but the context menu and quicklaunch were working  before I launched systemsettings
<BluesKaj> so systems settings seems to be locking things up
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: just about have a fix for it
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta reboot to get anywhere on this desktop
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: https://phabricator.kde.org/D8455
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #83: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #138: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/85/
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, ok all is fine with system settings , context menu is working , but quicklaunch is still buggy , but I'll settle for favs in the menu for now
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: uploading a potential fix
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, ok cool
<BluesKaj> anyway , Ill be back tomorrow to finish this ...gotta go , laterz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #171: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/171/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @BluesKaj, Sounds like you have corrupted plasma files in your .config directory.  Delete most of the plasma* files in your -/.config dir and you should be good to go.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I skipped plasma-pm and locale but stomped on the rest.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #173: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #80: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #163: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #111: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #121: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #18: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #124: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #90: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #92: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #90: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #164: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #129: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #187: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #154: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #76: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #102: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #133: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/133/
<valorie> excellent, restart after all shiny-new including plasma 5.11.2 and all is well
<acheronuk> kopying 5.11.2 to bp-landing, to make testing easier
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #162: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/162/
<valorie> huh, comcast
<clivejo> valorie: how you finding matrix?
<valorie> unstable
<valorie> the server itself
<valorie> if KDE decides to host a server, I assume that will be mitigated
<clivejo> someone setup a mirror or something
<valorie> riot.im on the phone is ok-ish
<valorie> yes, it's federated by design
<clivejo> where was that discussed
<clivejo> it was quite recent
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #409: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #984: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/984/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #963: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/963/
<clivejo> a merger taking 21mins :/
<clivejo> is KCI not responding or is it my internet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #410: FIXED in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #248: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #357: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #193: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #416: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #170: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #149: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/50/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #349: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #629: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/629/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #616: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/616/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #249: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/249/
<mparillo> Discover saw 5.11.2 in backports-landing, flashed a few times between 80-odd updates and my system is up-to-date, but eventually settled down  and appeared to apply the update.
<valorie> apt says nah, nuttin' new
<valorie> well, I removed both PPAs once I upgraded
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #412: FAILURE in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #167: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #142: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #358: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/358/
<mparillo> Re-booted my VM,and kinfocenter is happily reporting 5.11.2 with KF 5.39
<valorie> me too!
<valorie> well, I'm running this on my main lappy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #194: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/194/
<valorie> contrary to all good sense
<valorie> livin' on the edge
<mparillo> Now all we need is Apps 17.08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #417: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #143: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #108: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #413: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #168: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #394: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/394/
<DarinMiller> +2 for 2 systems here (real hw) running 5.11.2 just fine.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #395: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #171: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/171/
<valorie> real hardware here as well, DarinMiller
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/85/
<mamarley> +5 from me :)
 * mamarley has too many PCs.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #156: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #150: FIXED in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #157: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/157/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo, can we get this in the archive? https://www.linux-apps.com/content/show.php/Systemd-kcm?content=161871
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> please ping me if you answer
<valorie> @ovidiuflorin is it in Debian?
<valorie> if so, probably yes
<valorie> if not, that's probably the best route
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> No idea
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> The conversation of adding this already took place once
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I was just hoping that by pushing it again maybe I can...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't know I'm just hoping here
<valorie> oh, it's in the KDE infra as systemd-kcm
<valorie> and it's been ported
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I just remembered about it this morning and the link I gave was the first result in Google
<valorie> pretty sure that we would need the release from KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Nice
<valorie> if it's had one, then dunno why we're not
<valorie> !info systemd-kcm
<ubottu> Package systemd-kcm does not exist in artful
<valorie> file a "needs packaging" bug in LP
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> On what Project?
<valorie> https://download.kde.org/stable/systemd-kcm/
<valorie> looks dead though
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Not much you need to add to just a few beer commands
<valorie> kcm I guess
<valorie> kde control module
<valorie> nows the time to get it in and test it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> For the bionic badger?
<valorie> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> By the way Valorie, I'm buying a house
<valorie> wow, cool
<valorie> that's a big step
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> What can I say I'm a big boy now
<valorie> vote of confidence in your country
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> If you say so
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> How much does it cost in the US an 800 square metre land with a 100 square metre house on it in the middle of the city question mark
<valorie> well, in Seattle, getting close to a million
<valorie> maybe over
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Ok thank you
<valorie> in detroit, nearly free
<valorie> so it's all location
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> That's 20 times over here
<valorie> Seattle is outrageous
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> But my city is not a major city in my country
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/46/
<valorie> we bought our house an hour out of Seattle for 32,000
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Los Angeles is even worse
<valorie> now it's worth maybe 300
<valorie> that is 40 years, but still
<valorie> I mean 300,000
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> What structure?
<valorie> rambler
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Made out of wood question mark
<valorie> all one level
<valorie> yes
<valorie> Seattle isn't a *major* city either, just the largest in Washington state
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> What houses are not very common in Romania
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Brick and concrete is the norm here
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> brick and concrete are the norm here
<valorie> https://goo.gl/maps/J5Jgj4zk63n
<valorie> street view of our house
<valorie> must be a couple of years ago
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can show you my future house because the Google car decided to skip only that street
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can't
<valorie> you didn't take a photo?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I like how the house is surrounded by green Nature
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I want that
<valorie> mine? yes, I love it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> We are working right now on getting a credit
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Not the proudest moment of my life
<valorie> why is that?
<valorie> getting a mortgage is the usual way here
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Because I end up paying to the bank allmost double back
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm not sure I understand the difference
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Can you explain how the Mortgage Works
<valorie> well, then pay extra every month you can
<valorie> and make sure that the bank applies that to your balance
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that's the plan
<valorie> I'm sure you can find good docs on the web for first time buyers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #538: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/538/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #77 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #77: ABORTED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/77/
<blaze> who was asking for systemd-kcm? see the package kde-config-systemd
<blaze> it's a standard debian naming policy: all kcms should be kde-config-something
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll look
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Thank you
<acheronuk> clivejo packaged systemdgenie? which is not that same, so maybe thinking of that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1863: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1863/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1863: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1863/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1863: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1863/
<yofel> huh, why is the maximum concurrent build count set to 0 for the merger jobs o.O
<yofel> that's supposed to say 10
<clivejo> know me not
<yofel> knowing myself that was probably me in trying to do something crazy and don't remember it
<clivejo> would 0 not be unlimited?
<clivejo> limited only to the number of slots?
<yofel> probably. And 250 merges on master running at the same time sounds like a recipe for desaster
<yofel> tough that shouldn't fail either..
<yofel> hm, the template was set to 0 for ages. I wonder where that 10 came from that we had there in the past
<clivejo> surely the git trottle would tame that down a bit
<yofel> aaaaah. The git push back to launchpad might not be covered by that
<yofel> oops
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> the git push is disabled
<clivejo> I'd like to get that working again though
<clivejo> do you know why the name was changed to include +p17.04 was added?
<acheronuk> clivejo: it needs to be there, otherwise you could not upgrade between series safely
<mamarley> Speaking of upgrading, yesterday I upgraded a computer running Kubuntu Wily directly to Artful at one time. xD
<mamarley> It went fine, besides a few file overwrite errors from dpkg.
<acheronuk> mamarley: wow! :)
<BluesKaj> mamarley, separate / and /home partitions I bet
<mamarley> BluesKaj: Nope, one big partition for everything.
<mamarley> I don't partition like that because it reduces the efficiency of storage space usage on the disk.
<BluesKaj> lucky you , I would have never tried an upgrade jumping over 2 releases
<mamarley> It was actually 3 releases (w->x->y->z->a) :)
<BluesKaj> right
<mamarley> I was definitely prepared to clean up breakage, but I didn't need to.  I didn't even need to wipe the Plasma settings.
<BluesKaj> so what trick did you use ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> pure luck!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just kidding.....
<mamarley> I just did s/wily/artful/ in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* and did a sudo aptitude dist-upgrade.
<mamarley> No tricks, really.
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, is right, you got lucky, mamarley
<mamarley> I figured it would be faster than babysitting it through 4 do-release-upgrades.
<BluesKaj> or a clean install with home dir backed up?
<mamarley> Yanking the home directory off of it and reinstalling was my last contingency if everything else screwed up.
<yofel> /var/lib/jenkins/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.3.0/gems/git-1.3.0/lib/git/lib.rb:937:in `command': git '--git-dir=/var/lib/jenkins/workspace/merger_ksnakeduel/.git' '--work-tree=/tmp/KCIMerger20171025-14522-kf983c' push 'origin' 'kubuntu_xenial_backports' 'kubuntu_zesty_backports' 'kubuntu_stable' 'kubuntu_unstable'  2>&1:fatal: Could not read from remote repository. (Git::GitExecuteError)
<yofel> clivejo: doesn't read very disabled to me ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/165/
<acheronuk> yofel: think clive meant the automatic symbol updates?
<clivejo> I thought you meant push to LP git
<clivejo> can't push to them as Scarlett configured it to clone from https
<yofel> okay, consider me slightly confused now as that should mean above command should be failing every time. Not just this time on a connection timeout
<yofel> unless it had nothing to push I guess
<acheronuk> + it would push symbols with unwanted +p17.10 before the date/timestamp, which would make then near to useless
<yofel> that is true
<clivejo> I changed it and it started to push back to LP, but with the name change ( +p17.04 ) the new symbols were fooked up
<clivejo> so reverted
<yofel> did you really update the CI afterwards?
<yofel>  > /var/lib/jenkins/tooling3/git-monitor/git config remote.origin.url git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel # timeout=10
<acheronuk> if we could set out the +p(series) and then push, that would be ok
<acheronuk> s/set/sed
<clivejo> doesn't apt figure out the series?
<acheronuk> I surmised scarlett realised that problem, so disabled. maybe with intention of fixing, but never did
<yofel> no, it knows it, but the moment the older release has a higher build version you're screwed unless you have properly configured pins
<yofel> and automatic version downgrades on release upgrads isn't something apt does out of the box
<acheronuk> updating with new symbols, would be nice, but not essential, as we pick them up on staging each version we will ship
<acheronuk> sybold going missing is the part to flag, and that works fine in the -dev release
<acheronuk> on balance I would rather have the +p(series) in there, rather than dump to just have a symbols push
<acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.8.php
<acheronuk> no sure I will be able to get to that today^^^
<clivejo> on the other side, KCI are development PPA's and not sure upgrading series is something we need to support?
<clivejo> yes Neon need it
<acheronuk> it also makes things a lot less confusing when looking at builds
<acheronuk> I am -1 for doing away with it, just to get a symbol push that we don't really need
<clivejo> but I do like the idea of maybe providing a rolling based Kubuntu :)
<clivejo> neon has proved there is a demand for it
<acheronuk> clivejo: you can continually fix PIM on it then. I won't
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> I mean rolling with stable
<clivejo> unstable is very roller coastery
<acheronuk> if we gain some full time develpoers, why not
<clivejo> but by keeping unstable in shape, it does help us get releases out the door faster
<acheronuk> *full time paid
<clivejo> doubt any of the funding sources ding so in the past would be up for that
<acheronuk> ding?
<acheronuk> *doing
<clivejo> doing
<clivejo> finger still hurting :(
<acheronuk> yeah. just wishful thinking
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #166: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/166/
<acheronuk> can someone start on a list of packages to MOTU early into bionic?
<acheronuk> qqc-desktop-style for frameworks and plasma-vault are the 2 most obvious
<acheronuk> I am a bit busy today
<vrmuppalla> Why not merge your efforts with Neon ? Both appear to have the same goals.
<acheronuk> history precludes that to a certain extent, though we are friendly and collaborate/cooperate
<acheronuk> I for example can commit to Neon packaging, and do so to solve common problems
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @vrmuppalla, Merging with Neon isn't really something we should do, there's purposes for both and some long history behind it...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Neon used to be the Kubuntu team
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then things happened and it's better to remain separate projects as we have separate goals
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1864: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1864/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1864: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1864/
<acheronuk> we cooperate. we are friendly. some of our devs contribute to both. that is about as far as we can take it formally at the moment
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Exactly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1864: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1864/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Allow at most 10 concurrent merger jobs per node
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #93: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #93: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #93: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1865: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1865/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1865: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1865/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1865: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1865/
<blaze> acheronuk: kio-gdrive?
<acheronuk> yep, that needs to go in. once I fix signon-ui in the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> thank you blaze
<blaze> np
<valorie> !info peruse
<ubottu> Package peruse does not exist in bionic
<valorie> acheronuk: ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, I will try to finish this tonight and do what I can to upload it when I upload all of my other stuff
<valorie> ooooooo thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Running Bionic yet?
<valorie> not yet
<valorie> are you?
<valorie> I should update my travel laptop -- there is nothing at stake there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Not home from school yet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But soon
<mparillo> Has to be via sed magic. No BB ISOs yet.
<valorie> right, that's the way I got artful here
<valorie> and zest before that, if I'm not mistaken
<valorie> zesty
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @mparillo, ...which I always do ;)
<valorie> toolchain going to bionic as scheduled
<valorie> tsimonq2: I think I'll wait until we get plasma 5.11.2 into bionic before upgrading
<tsimonq2> valorie: Ok.
 * mamarley will probably upgrade to Bionic this weekend.
<valorie> the coolness of running it will not cancel the missing of plasma 5.11.2!
<mamarley> The trick there is to just keep the PPAs set to Artful until the packages are available for Bionic.
<valorie> mamarley: shouldn't have to wait too long, I think
<valorie> by alpha 1, surely most of our packages will be synced, copied over, or uploaded
<mamarley> Alpha 1 isn't until January 4!
<valorie> well, the holidays are about to hit so that will seem like a few days from now
<valorie> I"m afraid
<tsimonq2> valorie: I'd say JFDI :)
<valorie> !language | tsimonq2
<ubottu> tsimonq2: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<valorie> :-)
<tsimonq2> Just Finely Do It
<tsimonq2> :)))
<valorie> haha
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Can I get a(n) ACK/NACK from both of you for staging Plasma 5.8.8 to Xenial Plasma Staging to eventually go into Backports Staging then Backports?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdialog build #275: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdialog/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #985: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/985/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #964: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/964/
<yofel> o.O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #396: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #39: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #251: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #230: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #527: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #50: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #387: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #174: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #253: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #219: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #486: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/486/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #169: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #617: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/617/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #97: FAILURE in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #485: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #118: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdeedu build #64: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdeedu/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #315: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #296: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #528: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #40: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #350: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #630: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/630/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #98: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #150: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #163: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #252: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #397: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #164: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #151: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #51: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #486: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #286: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #119: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #74: FIXED in 3 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #382: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #386: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #129: FIXED in 3 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #318: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #155: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #190: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgeography build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgeography/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #125: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #155: FAILURE in 4 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #102: FAILURE in 4 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksshaskpass build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksshaskpass/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreport build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreport/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #80: FAILURE in 4 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #191: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #44: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #108: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #113: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #86: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #37: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgeography build #39: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgeography/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #66: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #56: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #88: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #94: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #75: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #79: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #86: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #418: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #103: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #109: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #91: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #92: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksshaskpass build #76: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksshaskpass/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #63: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreport build #95: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreport/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #73: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #99: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #156: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #90: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #81: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #27: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #52: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #37: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #87: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #126: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #65: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #156: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #419: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #137: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #90: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #156: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #138: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #144: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #145: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #80: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #54: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/102/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 yes, go for it if you want
<yofel> does someone remember if we had to do any PPA bootstrapping for the CI for a new release?
<yofel> if not I would go ahead and switch zesty out for bionic later
<yofel> OTOH, if it ends up in a mess we can just wipe the PPA and fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> We had to upload a base/root package to the PPAs
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Like ecm
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Cause KCI was throwing errors
<yofel> good point, apt will throw errors otherwise
<yofel> let me copy ecm from artful
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> For both unstable and stable
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #250: ABORTED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #56: ABORTED in 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/56/
<ghostcube> hrhr great news mint skips kde :D  \o/  
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Remove zesty from release list
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Add bionic to release list
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #94: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #94: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #94: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1866: SUCCESS in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1866/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1866: SUCCESS in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1866/
<clivejo> ghostcube: they been shipping KDE for a while
<ghostcube> not shipping
<clivejo> but they recently announced plans to stop doing so 
<ghostcube> they wont support kde any longer
<ghostcube> yep
<clivejo> why is that great news?
<ghostcube> so less mint users with telling they ran kubuntu in kubuntu support chans
<ghostcube> \o/
<clivejo> well they use our PPA's to provide it
<clivejo> for me that announcement is sad news
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1866: SUCCESS in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1866/
<ghostcube> hmm i dont know if thats really sad. cause if the implementation of kde inside mint is not veryy wll done it could be negative for the rest 
<ghostcube> but well see
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #165: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/165/
<clivejo> KDE on any platform is good news IMO
<ghostcube> not if its sluggisch
<ghostcube> IMHO
<yofel> well, kde itself isn't exactly unrelated in this, though it's getting better.
<yofel> it is sad to see mint kde go away
<clivejo> the early plasma 5 releases are more to blame for sluggishness
<ghostcube> yeah thats a good point
<clivejo> but every release sees great progress on that point
<ghostcube> need to upgrade to 17.10 this weekend
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #166: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/166/
<BluesKaj> I see the 18.04 chainloader is in the repos.... just sed'd my sources.list to bionic 
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -a tells me I'm on Bionic Beaver ....gawd what a handle 
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> I can't keep a straight face saying it!
<clivejo> yofel: you ^
<yofel> not intentionally... the CI isn't down either o.O
<clivejo> strange
<yofel> ...
<clivejo> kubuntu-ci: welcome back old friend
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- clivejo you may not issue bot commands in this chat!
<clivejo> so rude
 * yofel wonders where that's configured anyway
<clivejo> system setings
<clivejo> I'm getting openid Exception throwing when logging in
<clivejo> any you seeing same?
<acheronuk> just logged in fine
<clivejo> https://kci.pangea.pub/configure under IRC Notifiactions > Advanced button
<clivejo> kubuntu-ci: !jenkins help
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- clivejo you may not issue bot commands in this chat!
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> nah, this channel is blacklisted. Which sounds right
<clivejo> can do it from kubuntu-ci
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_bionic_unstable_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64
<clivejo> or in pvt msg to the bot
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Aww bless clivejo  … Mint is an insecure OS with poor design. Imho they should make exactly 0 editions...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_unstable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_unstable_amd64/1/
<yofel> oh well, that was expected I guess
<yofel> (not mint)
<clivejo> poor beaver
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #139: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/139/
<clivejo> are we removing xenial?
<yofel> I didn't intend to, unless really nobody has a use for it
<clivejo> @acheronuk I don't need it, do you?
<yofel> I would like to keep it at least for the tests until bionic is in a usable state
<acheronuk> well, we are only going to need to backport more and more build depends for Xenial if it keeps going
<acheronuk> but keeping for a bit is fine
<clivejo> maybe put out an email, to give a heads up to anyone we don't know using it?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72560-KDE-Plasma-5-8-8
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ack
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Are we Backporting latest Frameworks as well @acheronuk?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: no, it can't build on Qt 5.6
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ack
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: IIRC, the FW in the backports PPA is the last good version for Qt 5.6
<acheronuk> so we are end of the road for that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Which Qt 5.6 point release?
<acheronuk> .1 + patches
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We might want to get the latest Qt 5.6 point release in there then
<acheronuk> maybe, if can be done safely. last time I tried to take updates from the overlay PPA, stuff like VLC etc started segfaulting
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hm well we'll see
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OH, I just realized, by the time that the 20.04 cycle is around, we might have Qt 6...
<yofel> please not
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel, Which?
<yofel> Qt 6
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hehehehehehe
<acheronuk> FW and plasma 6 :)
 * acheronuk runs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 6? What about 7? :P … *runs*
<yofel> you know, every time I read beaver in here I think of Don't Starve.
<yofel> like... https://i.ytimg.com/vi/iF8PPuKcra0/maxresdefault.jpg
<yofel> whent Qt6 and plasma 6 come around I really want to make akademy into a haunted house full of those beavers
<clivejo> that's not the kind of beaver I think of
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> LOL
<BluesKaj> clivejo, your mind is in the bionic gutter :-)
<clivejo> not at all!
<acheronuk> it's left the gutter, and gone down the drain!
<yofel> and got dragged off by a beaver
<BluesKaj> I know what clivejo means tho, the gutter reference is the older generations stodgy and silly outlook 
<clivejo> probably regional too
<clivejo> in my area the word crack has a totally different meaning
<BluesKaj> hehe
<clivejo> a very common greeting here "Any crack?" could land you in a lot of trouble in other places!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #192: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #193: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/1/
<yofel> oh just great
<acheronuk> always takes them ages to add that :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #99: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #167: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #152: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #529: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/529/
<acheronuk> oh, template has been added for bionic, but is in -proposed
<yofel> brr
<acheronuk> copied the -proposed version across for now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kool
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> probably not going to help though as the containers don't have the PPA on by default I think
<acheronuk> oh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #3: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1867: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1867/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1867: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1867/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1867: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1867/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #2: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #3: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #4: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #4: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdialog build #276: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdialog/276/
<acheronuk> slow slow autotests :/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What's your favorite way to beat ka into submission for doing LTS Plasma?
<tsimonq2> It wants to do 5.10.5 :/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: temporarily change the version in ~/ka-meta/versions
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Thanks
<acheronuk> ~/ka-metadata/versions.json
<acheronuk> I mean
<tsimonq2> yep ik
<acheronuk> :P
<tsimonq2> :)\
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: also change the frameworks version to match xenial backports just in case. 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
<tsimonq2> Current branch 'kubuntu_xenial_backports' is not a valid branch for distribution 'artful'
<tsimonq2> O__o
 * tsimonq2 puts this down for now to drive
<acheronuk> gbp-newrelease -d xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ack
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (not in car yet)
<acheronuk> I hope not!
<acheronuk> ka will need updating for bionic soon
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: also if it's trying 5.10.5, your ka-metadata clone sounds out of date
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep I figured that out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #986: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/986/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #965: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/965/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #420: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdeedu build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdeedu/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #349: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #359: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/90/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #618: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #403: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #340: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser build #254: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #350: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #421: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #421: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #360: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #422: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser build #255: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #78 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #78: ABORTED in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #1: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/1/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Plasam 5.8.8 staged.
<tsimonq2> *Plasma
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #1: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #1: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/103/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #249: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #250: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1868: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1868/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1868: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1868/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1868: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1868/
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<BluesKaj> quicklaunch freezes the desktop when system settings is closed after being launched
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: update to systemsettings - 4:5.11.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa2 then remove and re-create the shortcut
 * clivejo o/ @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk waves
<clivejo> yipppeee
<clivejo> back online!
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, heh. guess i jumped the gun, already sed'd my sources list to Bionic/18.04 :-)
<acheronuk> looks like it could be a while before we can run bionic KCI builds
<acheronuk> python-apt/debhelper/pkg-kde-tools required in proposed have test failures and very big test queues
<yofel> brrr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1869: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1869/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1869: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1869/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1869: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1869/
<clivejo> yofel: are you cold?
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : https://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar https://kubuntu.org/6
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Bionic Beaver 18.04 LTS | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : https://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar https://kubuntu.org/6
<acheronuk> clivejo: a mistyped 'grrr' perhaps?
<clivejo> maybe!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/2/
 * yofel throws icicles at the CI
<clivejo> dangerous !
<acheronuk> too many ongoing Qt changes to build frameworks for Bionic at the moment it seems. even ECM crashed and burned
 * acheronuk blames tsimonq2's qtdecaritive upload :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: shush :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: means I can go find a few beers. and not spill it this time!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: lol
<valorie> that's why I haven't "upgraded" yet
<valorie> the -release channel shows it isn't really ready yes
<acheronuk> also why I only uploaded ECM first, to test the water
<acheronuk> the water is HOT
<acheronuk> to HOT
<acheronuk> *too
<acheronuk> :/
<tsimonq2> valorie: Things get stuck in -proposed until they're ready to go, you shouldn't have to worry :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Today or tomorrow we start the Qt 5.9.2 transition.
<yofel> oh joy
<acheronuk> yeah, the upgrade should be fine. it's just building against proposed at the moment that is a lottery
<tsimonq2> yofel: yes :P
<acheronuk> quote "happy happy joy joy"
<valorie> now that I have my travel laptop on artful, and am not traveling much, I may upgrade that one
<clivejo> cool beans
 * clivejo has been taking advantage of the weather and getting his mast erected
<valorie> radio tower?
<clivejo> yeah
<blaze`> clivejo: 73 SK
<clivejo> blaze`: nope, but my dad was
<blaze`> so you're voice only
<clivejo> don't use it for radio now
<clivejo> but planning on installing a 50Mb internet link if I can get line of sight to a local mountian
<blaze`> good stuff
<clivejo> it is a wind up tower
<clivejo> bit like this http://www.radiostructures.com/images/uploads/tilt_mast_dims.jpg
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1870: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1870/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1870: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1870/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1870: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1870/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<BluesKaj> clivejo, how does one deal with a git patch ?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: in what sense?
<BluesKaj> like this fix,  https://cgit.kde.org/systemsettings.git/diff/app/kdesystemsettings.desktop?h=Plasma/5.11&id=1490607667954f9d5bf2b9ec6d466b89b9b582c4
<clivejo> to the packaging, or just locally?
<clivejo> Rik has applied it to the packaging here - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/systemsettings/commit/?h=kubuntu_artful_backports&id=8c72231f8bec642ec842483a6554f6830db661c4
<BluesKaj> ai'm assumimg this would be a local patch, the path is, root/app/kdesystemsettings.desktop
<acheronuk> wget https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+files/systemsettings_5.11.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa2_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i systemsettings_5.11.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa2_amd64.deb
<acheronuk> then remove the sytemsetttings launcher, and then re-add it
<clivejo> it is installed to usr/share/applications/kdesystemsettings.desktop
<clivejo> you could edit that file locally and add that line
<acheronuk> or edit both /usr/share/applications/kdesystemsettings.desktop and usr/share/applications/systemsettings.desktop
<acheronuk> clive yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #2: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/2/
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PbHqM3Vioo
<clivejo> what do people think of that video?
<BluesKaj> ok, thanks guys, the git patch worked
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> hi soee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1871: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1871/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1871: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1871/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1871: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1871/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #2: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/2/
<clivejo> whoopppp
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> whop?
<acheronuk> oh, that. :)
<clivejo> managed to fix whatever Simon broke?
<acheronuk> infinity fixed that this morning. KCI was another issue. python-apt migrated with the new distor template for bionic, so bionic source builds now work for KCI
<clivejo> fixed or nuked?
<acheronuk> fixed with the nuclear option
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> to be fair on tsimonq2, slangasek also had an upload deleted by infinity
<clivejo> did he break the universe too?
<acheronuk> probably not
<acheronuk> clivejo: mitya also got an upload exterminated
<mparillo> I like the video. I fear it might get a takedown notice.
<mparillo> Video = https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PbHqM3Vioo
<mparillo> screenfetch output looked strange
<samuel_> hi vip
<vip> hi samuel_
<samuel_> i am using ubuntu
<samuel_> i am very new to linux
<samuel_> can you please help me vip 
<samuel_> my network seems to be slow
<samuel_> i monitored it using iptraf
<krytarik> samuel_: #kubuntu is the support channel.
<samuel_> i am getting output as              │ UDP (67 bytes) from 127.0.0.1:53578 to 127.0.1.1:53 on lo                    │
<samuel_> │ UDP (245 bytes) from 127.0.1.1:53 to 127.0.0.1:53578 on lo                   │
<samuel_> │ UDP (245 bytes) from 127.0.1.1:53 to 127.0.0.1:53578 on lo                   │
<samuel_> │ UDP (67 bytes) from 127.0.0.1:32813 to 127.0.1.1:53 on lo
<samuel_> i am using wifi connection to connect to internet
<krytarik> Also use a pastebin service.
<tsimonq2> samuel_: Please use #kubuntu to get support.
<samuel_> ok
<samuel_> thanks tsimonq2
<samuel_> i shall use that
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7332
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7330
<acheronuk> FYI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #1: ABORTED in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #2: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #1: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #2: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #4: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #79 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #5: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #79: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #3: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #5: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #5: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #4: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #4: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/3/
 * mamarley has successfully upgraded one of his systems to Bionic.  Not really much of a difference at this point.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/3/
<valorie> looks like we are on the road to bionic indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #3: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #3: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #1: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #922: FAILURE in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/922/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #1: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #923: FIXED in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/923/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #2: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #2: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #1: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #1: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gpgmepp build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gpgmepp/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/5/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: infinity says it should be OK to cherry pick the license change commit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #1: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #1: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #3: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #2: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #3: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gpgmepp build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gpgmepp/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/2/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Why would you tag the release before it's actually uploaded?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/1/
<tsimonq2> Deleted, because it shouldn't have been tagged quite yet...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/6/
<clivejo> because I thought it was going to be uploaded
<clivejo> but it wasn't
<tsimonq2> Ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #2: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #4: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksaneplugin build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksaneplugin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kremotecontrol build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kremotecontrol/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #5: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #1: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #1: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #1: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #1: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #1: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdeedu build #1: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdeedu/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ring-kde build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ring-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #2: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #2: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blogilo build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blogilo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gpgmepp build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gpgmepp/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #1: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #1: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ring-kde build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ring-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #1: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #1: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blogilo build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blogilo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #1: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kremotecontrol build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kremotecontrol/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksaneplugin build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksaneplugin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #1: UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #1: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #1: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gpgmepp build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gpgmepp/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #1: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #2: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #5: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #1: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #2: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #2: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/2/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #6: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #2: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #1: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blogilo build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blogilo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #7: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #6: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blogilo build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blogilo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #1: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #7: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
<mparillo> Loaded a clean 16.04 ISO to a new VM. Added Kubuntu-Backports PPA. 758 packages to update. The Kicker Application Launcher would not re-start my VM. I needed to systemctl reboot. Then add backports-landing. Only 85 updates this time. This time, I can re-boot from the Kicker Application Launcher.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/2/
<mparillo> I did not kill any kittens. Discover, Dolphin, konsole and kinfocenter (Plasma 5.8.8, KF 5.36, Qt 5.6.1) were all successfully launched from krunner. The kicker favorites were still empty, but I was able to navigate to system settings and change a setting successfully.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #2: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/2/
<acheronuk> Riddell: if you are about sometime today, and can spare the time, weegie seems unresponsive (web and ssh). If not, no problem. :) 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1872: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1872/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1872: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1872/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1872: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1872/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/4/
<mparillo> Good morning BluesKaj
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/3/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning mparillo
<mparillo> I don't know if you still have an XX Partition, but backports-landing has Plasma 5.8.8 https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing?field.series_filter=xenial
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/4/
<BluesKaj> mparillo, already switched up to 18.04 bionic 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #423: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #251: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/251/
<mparillo> Yes, it is a LONG step back to XX, even with backports
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #4: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #56: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #7: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gpgmepp build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gpgmepp/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #3: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gpgmepp build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gpgmepp/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #4: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #2: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #2: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #2: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdeedu build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdeedu/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #4: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #2: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #3: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #3: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #3: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #3: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #4: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blogilo build #3: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blogilo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #3: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #3: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #3: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #3: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #3: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #3: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #3: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #4: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #4: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #2: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #3: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #3: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #2: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #3: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #3: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #4: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #4: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #4: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #4: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #3: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #4: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #2: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #456: FAILURE in 7.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #457: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #5: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #4: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #3: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #3: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #3: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #3: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #6: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #7: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #5: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #4: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #4: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #4: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #4: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #6: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #8: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blogilo build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blogilo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #3: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blogilo build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blogilo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #3: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #823: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/823/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #824: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/824/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #5: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #5: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #5: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #5: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #5: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #3: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #5: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #6: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdegames build #950: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdegames/950/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdegames build #951: FIXED in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdegames/951/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gpgmepp build #5: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gpgmepp/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #5: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #5: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #9: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #7: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/3/
<clivejo> acheronuk: apparently k3b needs transcode to rip a DVD, maybe add it as a recommend?
<acheronuk> clivejo: also needs ffmpeg enabling
 * clivejo wonders if thats why it keeps failing ripping DVD
<clivejo> did someone post a patch for that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gpgmepp build #6: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gpgmepp/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #6: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #9: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #173: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: remove obsolete gpgmepp from projects
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployTest.test_deploy_new: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/173/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployTest/test_deploy_new
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #9: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #6: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #6: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #5: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #230: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #5: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #253: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/253/
<acheronuk> clivejo: just needs turning on in rules I think
<acheronuk> blaze mentioned
<clivejo> found it
<clivejo> also a patch there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar build #807: FAILURE in 9.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/807/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #5: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar build #808: FIXED in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/808/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #6: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #7: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #5: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #6: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #6: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #7: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #3: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #5: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #7: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #7: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #100: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #147: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #8: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #422: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdepim build #430: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdepim/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdepim build #431: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdepim/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #6: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #7: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #5: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #9: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #5: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #2: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #2: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #3: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #3: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/3/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #77: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #90: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #78: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #111: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #110: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #63: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #94: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2549: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2549/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2549: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2549/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2549: SUCCESS in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2549/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> howdy
<kfunk> I just noticed we're still on KDEPIM stack version v17.08 for Kubuntu 18.10? :'( -- why's that? is there a bug report I can follow to track progress?
<acheronuk> kfunk: 18.10 has PIM 18.04.3
<kfunk> uhm. ok(?)
<acheronuk> kfunk: https://i.imgur.com/f36qdnq.png
<acheronuk> !info kmail cosmic
<ubottu> kmail (source: kmail): full featured graphical email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:18.04.3-0ubuntu2 (cosmic), package size 4342 kB, installed size 16609 kB
<kfunk> acheronuk: oh, damn, indeed it has. I've looked at https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kdepim&searchon=names&suite=cosmic&section=all (metapackage) which was still at 17.08
<kfunk> okay, so there's some progress at least! :D
 * kfunk upgrades
<acheronuk> kfunk: 18.08 release was too close to our feature freeze to do 
<acheronuk> debian are only just doing 18.08 now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/distributions/2018-October/000299.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> building that now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #131: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #60: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2550: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2550/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2550: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2550/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2550: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2550/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #82: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #78: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #91: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #42: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #92: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #55: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #127: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #86: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #84: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #140: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #36: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #276: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #85: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #182: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #278: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #61: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #132: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #222: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #219: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/33/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-23
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @acheronuk, thank you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #65: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #99: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #85: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #220: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2551: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2551: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2551: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2551/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2552: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2552: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2552: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #197 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #197: ABORTED in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #84: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #193: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #102: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #72: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #103: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #177: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #198: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #108: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #223: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #186: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #215: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #189: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #179: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #164: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #308: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #255: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #95: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #95: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #112: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #59: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #98: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #111: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #256: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #271: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #253: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #122: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #183: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #279: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #132: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/132/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2553: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2553: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2553: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2553/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.14.2.php
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> will 18.10 get this via backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, it just did :P
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @acheronuk, it just did what?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> will do an announcement on the site in a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, just did get it in backports PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> oh nvm
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> thank you :D
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i didnt type "sudo apt update" fast enough :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmmm. forgot to diable the fwupd backend in discover. that will require an extra rebuild of that. doing now
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rlVbPZcZ/file_10542.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nice :)
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> as a kubuntu developer, give a score out of 10 for that setup
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> pretty please
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> my visual design skills leave a lot to be desired, so I think any score from me would be worthless 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> same
<mamarley> Besides, it doesn't matter what he thinks of your setup, it only matters what you think of your setup.  That's the point of KDE's kustomizability!
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> kool
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I like dark and space wallpapers, so that rates 8 just for that.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @mamarley, agreed!
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @acheronuk, is it not ready for primetime?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> (fwupd)
 * mamarley is boring and just uses the defaults. :/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i tried using the light theme for a while but then my eyes caught fire
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, considering discover's reliability, would you use it it update your computers firmware?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @acheronuk, nope
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> and discover takes like 8 minutes to "check for updates" for me
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> cuz of the amount of repos i have
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i dont like packagekitd lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> exaclty. its a new feature in this release, so I think we shall let it get better tested elsewhere 1st
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> what is packagekitd doing anyways? mining KDEcoin?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just telling apt what to do
<mamarley> Wouldn't that just be called "Koin"?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> the only thing i use for discover is discovering new things and then i use apt to install them
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> and the update notifications
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> probably wise
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> im kinda suprised a bit because i had this feeling that project maintainers didn't have much of the same issues that the users had with software they maintain
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> like they had the magical power to not have bugs
<mamarley> Users always use the software differently than developers intended it to be used, which reveals bugs.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> true
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> though they should rename Discover to Diskover
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #198 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<mamarley> They've gotten out of the trend of using "K" in application names recently for some reason.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> awww
<mamarley> I guess some people thought it was unprofessional, but I thought it was Kute.
<acheronuk> a lot on new things have been adopted into kde
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> yeah
<acheronuk> though... falKon
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> the old name was kool also, "Qupzilla"
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i like applications that end with Zilla
 * acheronuk pokes publisher
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #198: ABORTED in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #133: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #199: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #178: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #109: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #73: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #85: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #194: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #104: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #103: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #224: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #272: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #89: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #216: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #60: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #74: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #187: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #190: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #180: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #70: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #71: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #165: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #96: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #96: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #123: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #256: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #113: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #184: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/184/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *the publisher pokes acheronuk back*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #81: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #309: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #99: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #280: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #123: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #257: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/257/
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #254: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #112: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2554: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2554: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2554: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #240: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #74: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #90: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #106: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #273: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #120: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #108: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #39: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #70: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #77: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #278: UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #130: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #107: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #134: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #168: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #52: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #142: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #87: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #99: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/99/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #81: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #48: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #78: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #91: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #111: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #112: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #99: FAILURE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #97: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #79: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #88: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2555: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2555: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2555: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2555/
<Riddell> the kubuntu blog is turning planet kde into an all italics slantfest https://planet.kde.org/
<acheronuk> Riddell: bug in planet?
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> I think both engines are faulty
<acheronuk> Riddell: that and a missing closing tag. fixed that in the blog post anyway. hopefully that will propagate
<acheronuk> planet should handle that though
 * acheronuk goes AFK
<acheronuk> Riddell: slantfest gone
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 🙄 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400292
<ubottu> KDE bug 400292 in general "cruft in plasma-desktop tars" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @acheronuk, at least it isnt what gnome consideres cruft ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #241: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #199: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #132: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #149: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #175: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #156: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #284: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #199: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #203: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #202: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #258: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #271: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #154: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #177: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #189: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #181: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #259: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #274: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #100: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #112: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #176: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/176/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2556: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2556: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2556: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #177: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #200: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #204: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #259: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #272: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #216: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #178: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #87: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #155: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #88: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #86: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #100: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #182: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #82: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #260: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #53: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #133: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #112: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #260: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2557: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2557: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2557: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #158: ABORTED in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #261: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #176: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #217: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #159: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #113: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/119/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #616: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/616/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #617: FIXED in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/617/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #114: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #218: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #618: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #619: STILL FAILING in 6.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #620: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #63: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #154: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #92: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #219: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #115: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #155: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #190: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #109: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-php build #525: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-php/525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-php build #526: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-php/526/
<wxl> what's the package for kubuntu that installs deb files? i know it's not gdebi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #120: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #110: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #102: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/102/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> qapt
<wxl> thx
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #97: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #273: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/273/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> the package name is qapt-deb-installer
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2558: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2558: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2558: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #242: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #35: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #60: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #105: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #98: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #99: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #79: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #169: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #89: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #135: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #203: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #68: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #50: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #100: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/124/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #80: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #113: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #136: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2559: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2559: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2559: SUCCESS in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2559/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #170: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #204: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2560: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2560/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2560: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2560/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2560: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2560/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can anyone test kio-gdrive on cosmic?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> downloading a > 132 MB file
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Was using it lately, works fine
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, 1.2.5?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> bugfix 1.2.5 in staging-misc
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-gdrive/+bug/1800285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1800285 in kio-gdrive (Ubuntu Cosmic) "update to bugfix release 1.2.5" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> * Fixed downloading of large files (kdebug: 375765, thanks to Fabian Vogt).
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> I can confirm the bug and the fix is working
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> It's not ideal, but does the job
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, thanks. Is this on bionic or cosmic?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I could not get it to work on cos,mic, but using a VM may have hindered it
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Cosmic
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> @acheronuk, There's no progress display, and you have to wait a bit after the transfer is finished. So it's easy to get confused
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, I didn't get confused. the gdrive process crashing and a dialog saying so was pretty clear
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Weird
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Indeed. hence me asking for tests now before I even think of uploading the SRU to the archive
<valorie> I'll test it today, @acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #243: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #200: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #262: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/269/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/155/
<valorie> hmmm, I don't think I have any enormous files!
<valorie> is there anyway to find some via the cli so I can do the test upload to my gdrive?
<valorie> perhaps systemd keeps some huge files or so?
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> ~30 megs is enough to test
<valorie> I thought my files were big, but they're about 3 mb
<valorie> aha, I have some videos
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Any random *.AppImage maybe?
<valorie> I don't think I have any of those hanging around
<valorie> oh yea, that's gonna take awhile
<valorie> 350 MB
<valorie> now is a good time since comcast shares my upload speed with the nieghborhood
<valorie> neighborhood, sheesh
<valorie> @Lazy B do you know the correct name of the PPA I need to add?
<valorie> our own staging-misc ?
<valorie> I guess I could look on lp and stop being lazy
<ackeronuk> valorie: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<valorie> yep, just did it, added kio-gdrive after updating, and then removed the ppa so I don't forget
<valorie> now downloading the huge file I uploaded earlier
<valorie> hmmm, it won't do it
<ackeronuk> won't?
<valorie> ok, will report that
<valorie> right, just says to retry
<valorie> won't move it, won't copy it
<ackeronuk> how big a file?
<ackeronuk> error message?
<valorie> 351.0 MiB (368,062,464)
<valorie> I'll take a screenshot for the bug report because it's a series of letters and numbers
<valorie> nothing in english
<ackeronuk> can you retry with a ~30MB file?
<valorie> I'll try to find
<valorie> after taking a screenshot
<ackeronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=375765
<ubottu> KDE bug 375765 in general "KIO-gdrive dies unexpectedly when downloading larger files" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<ackeronuk> valorie: can you post on that bug? as may not be fixed for BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG files
<ackeronuk> I tried last night with a 230 MB krita source tar, and it worked on bionic but not in a cosmic VM
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Was afk, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> I think that can be it: some files are still too big :)
<valorie> hmmmm, ISOs aren't big enough, and all the vids are either too small or too big
<valorie> trying to think of what else I might have that's BIG
<valorie> but not enormous
<valorie> there we go
<valorie> found a log just the right size
<valorie> a minute to upload instead of 6+
<ackeronuk> https://download.kde.org/stable/plasma/5.14.2/plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.14.2.tar.xz
<ackeronuk> 44 MB
<ackeronuk> ah, ok
<valorie> gosh this is slow
<valorie> it still doesn't see my upload
<ackeronuk> I ended up using linode to upload my tar :D
<ackeronuk> home connection is rubbish
<valorie> my connection is good, but kio-gdrive doesn't seem to update very quickly
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, or big enough that it can still trip up in a % of cases
<valorie> I had already removed the video file but it still shows it there
<ackeronuk> valorie: oh
 * ackeronuk blames google
<valorie> I've noticed that before
<valorie> working directly from the browser is much faster
<valorie> I assume the api does lots of crosschecking or so
<ackeronuk> valorie: yes, lots of checking against hashs of illegal/copyright things
 * ackeronuk rolls eyes
<valorie> and that could have been the issue, since it was breaking bad
<valorie> lol
<valorie> my irc logs shouldn't have that issue!
<ackeronuk> seriously, I can't recall if google do that quite yet, but would not surprise me at all
<valorie> ok, error posted
<valorie> now for the success!
<valorie> and that worked perfectly
<ackeronuk> hmmmm
<ackeronuk> probably a case of this works better than before the fix, but still has bugs in some cases not tested in the kde bug
<valorie> posted the success as well
<valorie> the only thing I wish it would do is not upload doubles
<valorie> dolphin always warns and ask if you want to over-write or rename
<valorie> kio-gdrive happily uploads multiple copies
<ackeronuk> valorie: if I upload this (not sure yet as my fail worried me) then will need re-test for the actual archive package
<valorie> ok
<valorie> will do
<ackeronuk> ^^ I know you know that, but just saying
<valorie> now since it's after midnight, I should turn in
<valorie> thanks again for all your work!
<ackeronuk> valorie: ok. thanks for testing :)
<valorie> any time!
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> When you kick the publisher long time, the publisher also kicks you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #61: ABORTED in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #201: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #263: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #62: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #36: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #205: FIXED in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2561: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2561/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2561: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2561/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2561: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2561/
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2562: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2562: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2562: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #221: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #621: FAILURE in 7.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/621/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #94: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #265: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #118: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #622: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/116/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-21
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-22
<mparillo> DarinMiller pointed out that Plasma 5.17 is available for Kubuntu 19.10 https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=eoan
<mparillo> Do we need a news article? More of an announcement or more of a testing request?
<mparillo> Drafted Here: https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=4265&action=edit
<RikMills> mparillo: tomorrow I will be building 5.17.1. maybe wait for those fixes?
<valorie> oh, good idea
<valorie> and thank you mparillo
<valorie> also by then perhaps people on 19.04 will be prompted to upgrade?
<valorie> we seem to get a question about that once a day or so
<valorie> unsure why people are skittish about using -d
<RikMills> 10:17:18 /tmp/jenkins5564252835471229931.sh: line 2: ./rvm.env: No such file or directory
<RikMills> 10:17:18 /var/lib/jenkins/tooling3/kci/build.rb:26:in `<main>': undefined method `options' for Docker:Module (NoMethodError)
<RikMills> yofel: ^^ :(
<RikMills> on both slaves
<RikMills> yofel: downgraded jre and plugins seemed to install after restart. I'll carry on trying various jobs to see if things stay ok
<sitter> you really should move away from rvm ;)
<RikMills> sitter: fancy doing it, as I have no clue :P
<RikMills> just joking
<RikMills> we should really move away from ruby full stop :P
<sitter> well, that I have been hearing for like 3 years now :P
<sitter> assuming rvm isn't actually set up or anything if you put that into the .bashrc or .profile or .bash_profile or whatever stuff should just work https://paste.debian.net/1109112/ 
<sitter> needs restarting of the slave processes to adopt the env of course
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<valorie> RikMills: when will 5.17.1 be ready? 
<valorie> mparillo's story looks good, maybe with an added image
<RikMills> valorie: it is building now in the PPAs. launchpad is as usual being very slow
<valorie> kool
<valorie> we'll wait to publish until it's baked, I think?
<RikMills> I would. even it if takes ages, I can push things in the morning my time
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> has anyone else noticed problems with Falkon?
<valorie> since upgrade, I've had to use chrome most of the time
<valorie> about half of pages in Flakon won't open
<clivejo> valorie: got an example?
<RikMills> don't use it I'm afraid. that sounds rubbish, but honestly looks like it has almost died off. not much going on in kde
<RikMills> valorie: do you have a @kde.org email address?
<valorie> valorie@kde.org
<RikMills> valorie: would you support me getting one?
<valorie> yes
<RikMills> would be easier over various projects to use such a thing
<valorie> you can have a kdemail.org just by asking
<RikMills> valorie: I know, but I want the nicer one :P
<valorie> RikMills: it's one of the hallmarks of being in the e.V.
<valorie> right, so did I
<valorie> :-)
<RikMills> valorie: I just need 2 people who already have one to support the ticket
<valorie> you are part of the plasma team, so yes you should have one
<valorie> well, Jon and sitter will support you for sure
<RikMills> valorie: yeah, I will probably ask Jonathan to 2nd
<valorie> and scarlett and bhushan
<RikMills> indeed
<RikMills> clivejo: nice to see you still here!
<clivejo> I forgot I need to log into BNC to take myself out!
<RikMills> oh :/
<valorie> ha
<valorie> I miss chatting with you here, clivejo
<clivejo> valorie: what pages are you having probs with in falkon?
<valorie> well, I still have konvi set to open up pages from IRC
<valorie> so just now, I was going to check mparillo's page, but it said it ran out of memory!
<valorie> that's most of the errors -- close some tabs, you're running out of memory
<santa_> good night everybody
<valorie> there was no problem before the upgrade
<valorie> niters santa_
<clivejo> not noticed anything myself
 * clivejo waves @santa_
<valorie> are you on plasma 5.17?
<clivejo> I am
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well, I'll keep trying (and closing tabs)
<santa_> RikMills: first frameworks test rebuilds almost done, if you have plasma changes would be nice to get them on git
<santa_> (because I plan to start with plasma once I finish the last fw bits @ area51)
<santa_> nice to see you clivejo :)
<clivejo> did area 51 get stormed?
<RikMills> santa_: what I have staged for 5.17.1 is pushed. that will get test drops added to it when archive opens
<santa_> clivejo: nope but just rebooted :P
<RikMills> santa_: was hoping I could uploaded things with dropped tests before 5.17.1, but archive opening is slow due to python and perls transitions being done 1st by release team
 * RikMills thumps keyboard
<santa_> RikMills: yeah I got hit by the perl thing here XD
<clivejo> valorie: what Qt you running?
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.17.0 on Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) powered by Linux 5.3.0-18-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3406-3566/3800 MHz, RAM: 31318/32066 MB, Storage: 326/1144 GB, 287 procs, 88.28h up
<valorie> oh, that doesn't say
<valorie>  5.12.4
<valorie> according to about system
<clivejo> seems to be the only difference in other systems
<clivejo> our
<clivejo> building a git version at the moment
<RikMills> clivejo: you have an oryx pro with 32GB ram?
<clivejo> not that part, no
 * RikMills hides
<clivejo> but it can have 32 of swap, if it wants
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> yeah, you better hide!
<valorie> more memory than I need
<valorie> wish falkon would use it
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> reported a bug?
<valorie> I've not
<valorie> I'll keep testing for awhile and do so if necessary
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> early heads-up, I want to create a release video for Kubuntu 20.04
<clivejo> it an LTS?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @MichaelTunnell, I hoped you would. Great. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rG7BotSS/file_19246.mp4
 * RikMills kicks launchpad with steel toecaps
<blaze> it can do worse
 * RikMills tries depleted uranium toecaps
<mparillo> valorie: After one of the upgrades, Falkon reported running out of memory, sometimes even with only one tab. I resolved it by clearing all my cookies, browsing history, everything.
<valorie> that sounds like some bad programming somewhere
<valorie> "garbage collection" or so
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-23
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1186882635907379200
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<blaze[m]> testing Wayland session with Plasma 5.17.1, it starts
<clivejo> blaze[m]: what GPU?
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> amd
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> clivejo ^
<clivejo> ah, been using it on AMD for a while, but still waiting in NVidia support
<mparillo> Clean upgrade from Plasma 5.17.0 to 5.17.1. 
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-24
<RikMills> mamarley: ping?
<RikMills> mamarley: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/76028-can-not-upgrade-to-19-10-do-to-unmet-dependancies?p=431376&viewfull=1#post431376
<mamarley> RikMills: Dang, sorry, I will fix that.  Just a sec…
<mamarley> RikMills: I backported screen-resolution-extra to Disco, so once that finishes building and publishes, it should be fixed.
<RikMills> mamarley: great. thank you!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<yofel> RikMills: sorry, I was down with a cold the last couple days. Any other issues with the CI other than what you managed to fix? Or is there still something broken?
<RikMills> yofel: I think things are ok now. a couple of plugin to update, but that is it. just waiting now for some focal series things (docker image and python-apt) to be there or good, before I can try adding that as dev series
<RikMills> apologies for email. I doubted I could fix it
<BluesKaj> running Focal here, only issue I encountered was ethernet disconnected after waking up from sleep, a reboot fixed the problem 
<RikMills> not much change in focal yet. release team are doinf transitions like python and perl before they let the rest of us upload new stuff!
<yofel> RikMills: np, I did tell you to write a mail in case of emergency. It was just bad luck that I didn't read them
<valorie> since the .1 update Falkon has started working again!
<valorie> no clue why
<valorie> or maybe not
<valorie> about half of pages load
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> I use Falkon with QtWebEngine 5.13.1 from my ppa, no issues so far
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> It's the best browsing experience I ever had
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> At least since the Opera 8.x times
<valorie> @x_sun I'm not giving up on it
<valorie> !info QtWebEngine 5.13.1
<ubottu> '5.13.1' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xe
<valorie> !info QtWebEngine eoan
<ubottu> Package QtWebEngine does not exist in eoan
<valorie> good lord what are cosmic and precise doing in there/
<valorie> and trusty
<valorie> and xenial
<valorie> methinks the bot need to look at the calendar
<genii> The old LTS ones I can see, but Cosmic is EOL for a while now
<valorie> !info QtWebEngine eoan-backports
<ubottu> Package QtWebEngine does not exist in eoan-backports
<valorie> it seems we're only up to 5.12.4, and Qtwebengine is only generally spoken with curses and such
<RikMills> QtWebEngine is an unspeakable horror
<clivejo> !info libqt5webengine5 eoan
<ubottu> libqt5webengine5 (source: qtwebengine-opensource-src): Web content engine library for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.12.4+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 166 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<clivejo> valorie: ^
<valorie> right, you just left off the swear words
<valorie> lol
<valorie> so much respect to @x_sun for building it
<clivejo> :P I used to swear a lot over it
<clivejo> https://packages.ubuntu.com is good for finding package names
<valorie> I got the info by `apt search qtwebengine
<valorie> `
<valorie> which worked to find that 5.12.4 number
<valorie> which means we're a whole version behind @x_sun
<clivejo> as Rick would say, good stuff
<valorie> yep
<clivejo> I'm on 5.13.1 too and use falkon a lot, also haven't seen the issues you have seen
<valorie> I think it's unlikely that debian will get there any time soon
<clivejo> it performs a lot better, both speed and lower memory footprint
<valorie> which means we'll remain behind
<valorie> unless tsimonq2 wants it a LOT
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-25
<RikMills> you are meant to be able to have newer webengine on older Qt. not sure if that is realistic here
<mitya57> We can't update qtwebengine to a different version than Qt because it can break other packages like in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/qtwebengine-opensource-src/+bug/1830807/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1830807 in qtwebengine-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Update to bug-fix release Qt 5.9.8 to fix security issues in qtwebengine in Bionic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<valorie> I'm not complaining!
<valorie> just noticing
<mitya57> that is just for the others' info
<valorie> I've heard all the cussing and hatred of webengine
<valorie> thank you, mitya57
<valorie> you are endlessly patient
<mitya57> :)
<valorie> I"m sure you are looking forward to Qt 6
<RikMills> mitya57: yeah, what I heard probably involves some patching to make it buildable
<mitya57> If someone wants to do the work and makes sure it doesn't break other packages, they are welcome!
<RikMills> outside my comfort zone I think
<valorie> make tsimonq2 do it
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-26
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<vip> Hi there
<vip> wanted to test kmail, but "org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: "\nSql error: Duplicate column name 'version' QMYSQL: Unable to execute query\nQuery: ALTER TABLE SchemaVersionTable ADD COLUMN version INTEGER NOT NULL DEFAULT 0""
<vip> seems like having https://phabricator.kde.org/D22133
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-27
<clivejo> Kubuntu still using MySQL?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I still have it in 19.10 but I am not sure if baloo or something else is using it.
<clivejo> I thought I read somewhere you were moving to MariaDB?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think that was for kmail.... not sure about other apps.
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_focal_staging
<clivejo> sorry, https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi/commit/?h=kubuntu_eoan_archive&id=fa330ae9ee62b0aa280f8240724c929e8483bfa9
<clivejo> wasn't aware focal is the new +1
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Focal?
<clivejo> what the *beep* is a Focal Fossa?!
<clivejo> code name for 20.04 apparently
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> {same question here...^)
<clivejo> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/the-ubuntu-20-04-lts-codename-has-been-revealed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh... .oh yeah
<clivejo> is it a mink or some kind of weird cat?
<clivejo> LOL "Zoologists and avid National Geographic watchers amongst will know (I didn’t) that a fossa is “a cat-like, carnivorous mammal” that lives in Madagascar."
<clivejo> learn something every day!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Whlie running *buntu distros I have "discovered" many new animals....
<clivejo> hummm neon seem to be still using MyQSL
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> they're 18.04.....
<clivejo> ah yeah, true that
<clivejo> is debian moving too?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have no idea....
<clivejo> I must say I been using MariaDB for a while and it's a lot faster
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh really?... nice!
<clivejo> what version of gimp ships with 19.10?
<clivejo> !info gimp eoan
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.8-2 (eoan), package size 3900 kB, installed size 16691 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yeah that^ :)
<clivejo> do you use it?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Occasionally...
<clivejo> it is crashing on me when I copy and paste
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I wish I was more artistic and could use more than a fraction of the features.
<clivejo> but I'm on 2.10.12
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> copying and pasting from clipboard?
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> took a photo of a gravestone earlier and trying to clean it up a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> just tested here with screenshot into 2.10.12 and no crashes...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am using the gimp ppa
<clivejo> can I send you the original on Telegram?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sure
<clivejo> ahhh I think it might be compressing it :/
<clivejo> on the fly
<clivejo> when I use the select tool and crop it a bit, then copy and paste into a new image, it crashes
<clivejo> do you have the PPA handy
<clivejo> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> http://ppa.launchpad.net/otto-kesselgulasch/gimp/ubuntu
<valorie> otto kesselgulasch!
<RikMills> clivejo: yes, mariadb now. had no choice
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo 
<crydotsnake-M> Hi all.
<BluesKaj_> o/
<kinghat> \o/
